# Want to Know If Your Plants are Finished?



## fdd2blk (May 6, 2010)

post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet. 

let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## rastadoor (May 7, 2010)

I would like to know when you think mine is going to be finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2010)

rastadoor said:


> I would like to know when you think mine is going to be finished.


looks like 3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## Decanthas (May 7, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (May 7, 2010)

Decanthas said:


> View attachment 923871View attachment 923872View attachment 923873View attachment 923874View attachment 923875View attachment 923876



4 more weeks for that sativa, if you can keep the bugs under control.


----------



## uncalm (May 8, 2010)

ok, I have a few easy ryders that i've been expecting to be ready on the 12th...tell me what ya think.

pics are of 4 Easy ryders.....the first pic is of 'gimpy'...she's been off since birth


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

uncalm said:


> ok, I have a few easy ryders that i've been expecting to be ready on the 12th...tell me what ya think.
> 
> pics are of 4 Easy ryders.....the first pic is of 'gimpy'...she's been off since birth


that one is ready whenever you are.


----------



## ataxia (May 8, 2010)

Hey fdd ... is it uncommon for an 8 week flowering plant to be more than ready to cut down by week six??? I'm pissed i just found this thread. I just cut yesterday .. but i was going on 50% amber. It was only 6 and a half weeks .. it's sisters are right on schedule.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

ataxia said:


> Hey fdd ... is it uncommon for an 8 week flowering plant to be more than ready to cut down by week six??? I'm pissed i just found this thread. I just cut yesterday .. but i was going on 50% amber. It was only 6 and a half weeks .. it's sisters are right on schedule.


i have never had a plant finish before 8 weeks. some look good at 7, but i always let them keep going.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 8, 2010)

FDD,I will try to get you pics later tonight. master kush almost 7 weeks.Great thread


----------



## ataxia (May 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have never had a plant finish before 8 weeks. some look good at 7, but i always let them keep going.


 I hear ya. I actually went by your sticky to determine when to chop. For some reason this one plant was far more advanced .. it had peaked in growth and swelling. about 70 percent of the hairs had died back. believe me ... i wasn't in any rush to cut her down. It just seemed right. If i can post a pic of one of the bud for ya in a few maybe you can check it for me. Peace brotha


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

ataxia said:


> I hear ya. I actually went by your sticky to determine when to chop. For some reason this one plant was far more advanced .. it had peaked in growth and swelling. about 70 percent of the hairs had died back. believe me ... i wasn't in any rush to cut her down. It just seemed right. If i can post a pic of one of the bud for ya in a few maybe you can check it for me. Peace brotha


there are a couple strains that do finish really early. i just have a hard time accepting it.


----------



## uncalm (May 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that one is ready whenever you are.


sorry, I was/am really stoned and maybe I wasn't clear enough....that is four different bud shots from four different plants. Which one is ready? Do I need to post more pics? I can. Thanks for your help.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

uncalm said:


> sorry, I was/am really stoned and maybe I wasn't clear enough....that is four different bud shots from four different plants. Which one is ready? Do I need to post more pics? I can. Thanks for your help.


i thought that might have been the case. i read it to fast. 

all but the third one are ready.


----------



## uncalm (May 8, 2010)

thank so much...I have some work to do now. Hey, I'm not getting any responses to another thread....could you take a look?

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/329007-hash-oil-butter-i-have.html


----------



## uncalm (May 8, 2010)

oh yeah...what do you think about just harvesting some buds, and leaving the bottom unfinished ones to 'ripen'? To me it doesn't look worth it as I am already short on space in flower.


----------



## xBluntman (May 8, 2010)

First pic should be easy... good luck on guessing the 2nd pic. both planted in february swfl.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

uncalm said:


> thank so much...I have some work to do now. Hey, I'm not getting any responses to another thread....could you take a look?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/329007-hash-oil-butter-i-have.html



link does not work properly. 





uncalm said:


> oh yeah...what do you think about just harvesting some buds, and leaving the bottom unfinished ones to 'ripen'? To me it doesn't look worth it as I am already short on space in flower.



i have tried it. the buds will ripen, but they don't get much fatter. 





xBluntman said:


> First pic should be easy... good luck on guessing the 2nd pic. both planted in february swfl.


first one has about a week or so. the second one has 27 more days.


----------



## uncalm (May 8, 2010)

lets try this then

How long do I have to freeze my leaves before they are ready for the bubble bags? Can I dry my leaves after running them through the bubble bags for oil extraction? I have 1 plant that I am turning into hash...does this plant need to be dried first or can I cut it up and freeze it like the leaves? If you could only make 1 which would you choose and why...hash? oil? butter?


----------



## Decanthas (May 8, 2010)

I had been Aza-Max'ing, but stopped before flowering. I don't want to spray chemicals on my smoke. Right after this picture was taken, I started hitting it w/ a finely-misting but powerfully agitating garden sprayer. I think that pissed 'em off, b/c I've stopped seeing them on the leaves. Ladybugs helped, too.

Do you have any advice for how to rid a room of these between harvests? I don't want to fight this problem for the next grow.


----------



## xBluntman (May 8, 2010)

the first one has 2 weeks, and the second one needs to be put indoors due to the light cycle right now. what should i do with it? will it mature and fill out even though its not the right light cycle right now? or should i sell it to someone who can take it indoors and let it do its thing


----------



## I Love THC (May 8, 2010)

​






Heres my girl. Not shure how long into flowering. genitcs are unknown.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

I Love THC said:


> View attachment 925511View attachment 925510View attachment 925499​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10 more days, despite the mites.


----------



## I Love THC (May 8, 2010)

Cheers, they actully werent mites.. they were fucking white flies haha.


----------



## royboy12 (May 8, 2010)

farthest one on the left is the latest...how long u think i got brutha??


----------



## royboy12 (May 8, 2010)

the other ones were from a week ago


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

royboy12 said:


> the other ones were from a week ago


looks like it's ripening fast, but it also looks like one of those never finishing sativas. some of them just keep spitting out new growth forever.

i'd say 2 weeks tops.


----------



## royboy12 (May 8, 2010)

would it be alright to flush for like two weeks...or two more weeks of nutes then flush??im gonna try the advanced nutes final phase flush..its kinda wierd i flood my table for 6 hrs then i drain the resv. and fill it wit jus phed water...u ever done this or do u jus use straight phed water??


----------



## Waggs (May 8, 2010)

almost 8 weeks in flowering atm.. few if any amber trichs at all right now


----------



## fdd2blk (May 8, 2010)

royboy12 said:


> would it be alright to flush for like two weeks...or two more weeks of nutes then flush??im gonna try the advanced nutes final phase flush..its kinda wierd i flood my table for 6 hrs then i drain the resv. and fill it wit jus phed water...u ever done this or do u jus use straight phed water??


i'd flush for 2 weeks. maybe let them go one more week then flush. i could be off on my 2 week guess. lets say closer to 3. 

i've never grown hydro. i always just water with plain water the last 2 weeks while i grow in soil.


----------



## JLH1983 (May 9, 2010)

Nice thread as always fdd... a good way to run the hundreds of "are these ready yet?" threads concurrent, lol.

I gotta miniature magical forest of AF's... Easyryder and Afghan Kush Ryder... 4 more weeks n ill have the same question 


Heres a shameless heads up!!


----------



## EvolAlex (May 9, 2010)

And i wanna chop her is she getting close???


----------



## anonymous4289 (May 9, 2010)

How long til harvest?


----------



## JLH1983 (May 9, 2010)

anonymous4289 said:


> How long til harvest?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 925977


 ROFL, omg that shouldnt be funny....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

anonymous4289 said:


> How long til harvest?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 925977


depends upon what state you live in.


----------



## EvolAlex (May 9, 2010)

really? the trichs are still pretty clear. and in another thread someone said a month... urghghghghg thanks tho... ill try to get better pix tomorrow..


----------



## johnnytsmitw (May 9, 2010)

sativa bagseed. been in flower since 4/1. im guessing half way through but this is my first grow so no idea.


----------



## SmokeysWeed (May 9, 2010)

How long on these girls. Sorry about the heat stress I didn't top them and now their all in between 6-7 feet tall. Also can anyone help me on this, the bottoms haven't been getting enough light, but if I cut the top part off will the bottom continue to grow out, thanks.


----------



## 8eloulhs (May 9, 2010)

soooooooooo ????


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

SmokeysWeed said:


> How long on these girls. Sorry about the heat stress I didn't top them and now their all in between 6-7 feet tall. Also can anyone help me on this, the bottoms haven't been getting enough light, but if I cut the top part off will the bottom continue to grow out, thanks.


wow, they did get tall. 

looks very nice. hella sparkly. 

2 more weeks should be plenty.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

johnnytsmitw said:


> sativa bagseed. been in flower since 4/1. im guessing half way through but this is my first grow so no idea.


get back here in 3 - 4 weeks.




EvolAlex said:


> really? the trichs are still pretty clear. and in another thread someone said a month... urghghghghg thanks tho... ill try to get better pix tomorrow..


pics are kinda blurry, but it looks like it's about had it. it's got all that funky growth going on. you can let it go another week or so but i don't think it will get much better. clearer pics may change my opinion.


----------



## azoo (May 9, 2010)

how do i post a pic??


----------



## acidbox420 (May 9, 2010)

azoo said:


> how do i post a pic??


i just right click copy and paste


----------



## skeevy360 (May 9, 2010)

Hey my plant still has some white hairs and there apears to be new growth. More of the hairs on the lower buds are redish and receding. The white hairs are closer to the top. Im going on a camping trip in ten days are i wanted some fresh green. This is my first grow so im totally nervous about harvesting at the rig




ht time. When i look at the buds from around two feet away they do look slightly red and dark. It is just that there are healthy white hairs. Oh PS this is around week 10 or 11 of flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

8eloulhs said:


> soooooooooo ????



4 more weeks.


----------



## Power Towel (May 9, 2010)

"Kandy Kush X Skunk" (very sativa-dominant, took 3 weeks 12/12 to tell sex).

Vegged for 4 weeks, 12/12 for 80 days now.

Predictions on when to chop / when to start flushing reservoir? I'm overdue for a res change already.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

Power Towel said:


> "Kandy Kush X Skunk" (very sativa-dominant, took 3 weeks 12/12 to tell sex).
> 
> Vegged for 4 weeks, 12/12 for 80 days now.
> 
> Predictions on when to chop / when to start flushing reservoir? I'm overdue for a res change already.



i'd start flushing now.


----------



## Power Towel (May 9, 2010)

I'm open to doing a clearex flush if that would be better, or I can just go to straight RO. Do you still pH balance your RO to 6.7-6.9, or does it not matter anymore since there are no nutes? Sorry, rookie question.


----------



## skeevy360 (May 9, 2010)

View attachment 926789 This is a pic from ten days ago. Today it is similar only the buds are darker and some more hairs are red. These hairs are on the lower buds. Also the fan leaves are yellowing and falling off. WHY is the top bud still growing???


----------



## cylee89 (May 9, 2010)

Hey fdd.. Thanks a lot for starting this thread btw.

I got a beautiful lady here that's hermed up at 7.5 weeks. I'd say pistils are 30% brown and trichomes at 10% amber. I really want to chop this one coz I also have a really nice 12/12 from seed going RIGHT next to this plant. Please let me know what to do! 

P.s. there are way too many balls to pluck


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

Power Towel said:


> I'm open to doing a clearex flush if that would be better, or I can just go to straight RO. Do you still pH balance your RO to 6.7-6.9, or does it not matter anymore since there are no nutes? Sorry, rookie question.



i have never grown hydro. 




skeevy360 said:


> View attachment 926789 This is a pic from ten days ago. Today it is similar only the buds are darker and some more hairs are red. These hairs are on the lower buds. Also the fan leaves are yellowing and falling off. WHY is the top bud still growing???


it's till growing because it's not done yet. 




cylee89 said:


> Hey fdd.. Thanks a lot for starting this thread btw.
> 
> I got a beautiful lady here that's hermed up at 7.5 weeks. I'd say pistils are 30% brown and trichomes at 10% amber. I really want to chop this one coz I also have a really nice 12/12 from seed going RIGHT next to this plant. Please let me know what to do!
> 
> P.s. there are way too many balls to pluck


what a mess. can you toss it outside to finish, then make honey oil out of it?


----------



## woobystein (May 9, 2010)

Hello. It would be thuper fantastic if anyone would give some input as to when they think i should harvest. This is alaskan ice at 61 days. i have been thinking about harvesting sometime within this upcoming week. any advice appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

woobystein said:


> Hello. It would be thuper fantastic if anyone would give some input as to when they think i should harvest. This is alaskan ice at 61 days. i have been thinking about harvesting sometime within this upcoming week. any advice appreciated.


wait at least 10 more days. give it straight water only, until then.


----------



## oakgrowth1 (May 9, 2010)

this plant is 7 weeks on 12/12 & 7 weeks from 1st pre flower
Heavy Indica and was a free-bee


----------



## cylee89 (May 9, 2010)

No, I can't really take it outside.. Do you think the effects of that pollen will be drastic at this point in time? Would it be terrible if I just let my plants finish from this point on with possible pollination? I was going to start flushing today and get ready to harvest in a week..


----------



## 8eloulhs (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 4 more weeks.


thx a lot    i will post in 2 weeks again


----------



## greengenius (May 9, 2010)

Im aware they are not done... How many days into flower do you think they are and How many days are left?


----------



## BudNut (May 9, 2010)

Started a post the other day, but only 1 response! Hopefully, Mr. FDD, you can help out...PLEASE!?

The other plants have just a couple of days left, but these chicks are actually on day 61. These are an "experimental" grow. ONLY CFL's. 1 26W Daylight 6500K and one "soft white" 2700K, per plant. For the lighting, they're pretty sexy. The ONLY time ANY fert's were used was when 12/12 started, JUST to give em' a little energy for their long journey. And, ONLY 1tbs was used for 3 gallons of water. Other than that, some good ol' fashioned home made soil was used. 

The trichs were checked at least twice a day for the past 30 days. Once in the A.M., once in the P.M.. If, going by percentage(s), 75% cloudy, 15% amber and 10% clear. As for the pistils, 70% amber, 30% white...well, pink, for the ones cola. 

The CFL lighting was already mentioned. Although they're looking good, big nugs/a big harvest, isn't expected. 

ANY help would be greatly appreciated! THANKS!


----------



## EvolAlex (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> get back here in 3 - 4 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


okay will post some better pics up tonight when lights come on. Yeah that is one funky plant.. lol.. shes not very important only significance really to me is that its gonna be my first smoke that i grew myself. So iwould like it to be good but its more of a learning experience compared to my other ladies. thanks and look forward to seeing what you say later tonight


----------



## allhaildre (May 9, 2010)

Need some help, first harvest ever coming up. What do you think of these? Ready to come down or a little bit longer?

Sour Diesel flowering for 2.5 mo now under 2x40w florescent tubes.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

oakgrowth1 said:


> this plant is 7 weeks on 12/12 & 7 weeks from 1st pre flower
> Heavy Indica and was a free-bee


those have 13 more days to go. 




cylee89 said:


> No, I can't really take it outside.. Do you think the effects of that pollen will be drastic at this point in time? Would it be terrible if I just let my plants finish from this point on with possible pollination? I was going to start flushing today and get ready to harvest in a week..


it's gonna have hella seeds. it will still be good smoke, you'll just have to pick out all the seeds.




greengenius said:


> Im aware they are not done... How many days into flower do you think they are and How many days are left?


those are at day 52 and have 17 more to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

BudNut said:


> Started a post the other day, but only 1 response! Hopefully, Mr. FDD, you can help out...PLEASE!?
> 
> The other plants have just a couple of days left, but these chicks are actually on day 61. These are an "experimental" grow. ONLY CFL's. 1 26W Daylight 6500K and one "soft white" 2700K, per plant. For the lighting, they're pretty sexy. The ONLY time ANY fert's were used was when 12/12 started, JUST to give em' a little energy for their long journey. And, ONLY 1tbs was used for 3 gallons of water. Other than that, some good ol' fashioned home made soil was used.
> 
> ...



looks pretty good, about 3 more weeks.





allhaildre said:


> Need some help, first harvest ever coming up. What do you think of these? Ready to come down or a little bit longer?
> 
> Sour Diesel flowering for 2.5 mo now under 2x40w florescent tubes.
> 
> View attachment 927643View attachment 927644



same with this one. looking very nice. they will fatten up and ripen for 19 more days.


----------



## cylee89 (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's gonna have hella seeds. it will still be good smoke, you'll just have to pick out all the seeds.


That is not a huge problem for me. But how long? would a week of flushing be appropriate?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

cylee89 said:


> That is not a huge problem for me. But how long? would a week of flushing be appropriate?


it has 3 weeks yet. start flushing in a week. it's gonna mess with the other plant though.


----------



## skeevy360 (May 9, 2010)

"Looks like it's ripening fast, but it also looks like one of those never finishing sativas. some of them just keep spitting out new growth forever.

i'd say 2 weeks tops."

What is this? Im growing 4 free seeds from nirvana and they are all different. one of them has the weirdest buds i have ever seen. They are very "undense" and just keep growing from the end of the bud, if that makes sense. I will get a camera so i can post some pics. I have never heard of a sativa that grows forever but i would imagine this plant could.


----------



## skeevy360 (May 9, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/325851-8-weeks-into-12-12-a.html

In case you are interested here is a link to some photos taken two weeks ago. The plant im talking about is in pic 2, 3 and 5.


----------



## Inigo (May 9, 2010)

Awesome thread! Exactly what i was looking for. 

Here are four pics. The first three are the cola. the last one is the top of the lowest side branch. Thanks in advance you rock.

View attachment 927792View attachment 927795


----------



## BudNut (May 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks pretty good, about 3 more weeks.
> 
> Thanks a bunch! Much appreciated! The thought of chopping down Paula (the one with pink hairs) is sad  ! She looks so purdy with those flourescent pink hairs  !


----------



## Cali chronic (May 9, 2010)

this one is done i thought


----------



## fdd2blk (May 9, 2010)

Inigo said:


> Awesome thread! Exactly what i was looking for.
> 
> Here are four pics. The first three are the cola. the last one is the top of the lowest side branch. Thanks in advance you rock.
> 
> View attachment 927792View attachment 927793View attachment 927795View attachment 927796



i'd start flushing. 





Cali chronic said:


> this one is done i thought


yeah, that's done.


----------



## Cali chronic (May 10, 2010)

you still going at it Fade? Let me ask you ? At what color or percentage of amber tris do you start your RO or hydro Flush?


----------



## IMO (May 10, 2010)

so if i were to grow in hydro, what kind of flush should i do? thanks a bunch!


----------



## jokerjocko (May 10, 2010)

what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

jokerjocko said:


> what do you think?


17 more days, at the most. it looks ready now, but i see very few brown hairs so i'd let her keep going.


----------



## ataxia (May 10, 2010)

fdd ... do you/have you grow with cfls?? do you notice a quicker drying time with them due to the lack of density i the buds. I did a three day dry .. my buds are smokable in a j. still a little damp but i'm following your process. I have them in jars right now with the lid open ..Just wondering if you've experienced the difference in drying times with cfls


----------



## rhcp4life (May 10, 2010)

welp day 69 i plan on flushing in 3 days for a week unless you have something to say...
12/12 from seed 246w of cfl 70w hps 
bag seed
my first grow..


----------



## rhcp4life (May 10, 2010)

day 65 of the whole plant..
i know the girl on the right isnt done yet still lots of hairs lots of room for more bud growth 
but i'm thinking the girl on the left is close


----------



## Waggs (May 10, 2010)

Missed mine on page 4. What do ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

ataxia said:


> fdd ... do you/have you grow with cfls?? do you notice a quicker drying time with them due to the lack of density i the buds. I did a three day dry .. my buds are smokable in a j. still a little damp but i'm following your process. I have them in jars right now with the lid open ..Just wondering if you've experienced the difference in drying times with cfls


airy buds will dry faster. i've had buds dry in 3 days. especially if it's warm in the drying area.




rhcp4life said:


> welp day 69 i plan on flushing in 3 days for a week unless you have something to say...
> 12/12 from seed 246w of cfl 70w hps
> bag seed
> my first grow..



sounds good to me. 





rhcp4life said:


> day 65 of the whole plant..
> i know the girl on the right isnt done yet still lots of hairs lots of room for more bud growth
> but i'm thinking the girl on the left is close


i'd say another 2 weeks yet on the one on the left. i don't see too many brown hairs.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

Waggs said:


> almost 8 weeks in flowering atm.. few if any amber trichs at all right now



looks like a solid 2 more weeks. your resin production looks incredible.


----------



## blaze1camp (May 10, 2010)

yo fd can u check the link plz https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/328440-blaze-1s-mk-ultra-week.html

the pics are from about 5 days ago...


----------



## Apache (May 10, 2010)

These are at 80days Flowering. KaBoom By Subcool. Thank you in advance for any help provided!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

Apache said:


> These are at 80days Flowering. KaBoom By Subcool. Thank you in advance for any help provided!



another never ending flowerer. i'd flush and finish it.


----------



## Apache (May 10, 2010)

I flushed it a week ago and the soil is dry as a bone so I think I may take it today. 95% cloudy with about 3-5% Amber. Thank you FDD


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (May 10, 2010)

hey fdd awesome thread i thought that my plant would be done in another week or so but she just keeps puting out more and more budsites on the top of the colas. its a sativa dominant bagseed under CFLs. these pictures are about 7 days old and not much has changed. the top of the colas are puting out more stem then bud at the moment it just keeps growing taller


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> hey fdd awesome thread i thought that my plant would be done in another week or so but she just keeps puting out more and more budsites on the top of the colas. its a sativa dominant bagseed under CFLs. these pictures are about 7 days old and not much has changed. the top of the colas are puting out more stem then bud at the moment it just keeps growing taller





i need a "2 more weeks" stamp.


----------



## blaze1camp (May 10, 2010)

how about this mk utra
pics are from a day or 2 ago...lower and upper bud shots...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

blaze1camp said:


> how about this mk utra
> pics are from a day or 2 ago...lower and upper bud shots...


that one is junk. in 8 days you need to chop it down, dry it out, and send it all to me to dispose of. hehehehe


----------



## hempstead (May 10, 2010)

This is one Nirvana's mystery seed freebies. I am guessing 1 more week. I thought she would be done by now but appears to be swelling still. Trichs are mostly cloudy with only a few clear or amber. What do you think fdd?


----------



## Danthebull (May 10, 2010)

Hey fdd. Its guess a lot time for me. Im considering 2 week's but may be longer. Then I saw your thread here and Im hoping for a solid answer...lol What ya think bro 2, 3 more week's..... longer????

Dan


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

hempstead said:


> This is one Nirvana's mystery seed freebies. I am guessing 1 more week. I thought she would be done by now but appears to be swelling still. Trichs are mostly cloudy with only a few clear or amber. What do you think fdd?


i'd be smoking that by now.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

Danthebull said:


> Hey fdd. Its guess a lot time for me. Im considering 2 week's but may be longer. Then I saw your thread here and Im hoping for a solid answer...lol What ya think bro 2, 3 more week's..... longer????
> 
> Dan


they look great. 3 to 4, i'd say. they are gonna be as dense as fuck.


----------



## Waggs (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like a solid 2 more weeks. your resin production looks incredible.


Thanks. Today was either feed , water or flush day lol. Gave her 3 gal till her runoff was down to 200 ppm, that should bleed down with a couple more waterings over the next two weeks.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (May 10, 2010)

I LOVE YOUR PLANTS!
i love that top cola shot.
cant wait till its weighd.


----------



## bluntmasterak (May 10, 2010)

Hey I got some pics below of G13 Quicksilver 7 weeks into flowering. I'd like to get your opinion on it.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

bluntmasterak said:


> Hey I got some pics below of G13 Quicksilver 7 weeks into flowering. I'd like to get your opinion on it.


another nice looking set of pics. you all have some nice grows going on. 

i'd say start flushing and give it 12 - 14 more days.


----------



## bluntmasterak (May 10, 2010)

lol that is exactly what I was gonna do so thats good. Yesterday was the last nute feeding and i plan to cut it down in 2 weeks from today.


----------



## archaeo (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk, nice thread...
Here's a couple of mine that are 60 days into 12/12.
OK - Lemme guess... two weeks??




the thing I'm noticing is that some of the buds (lower ones) are showing the browning pistils before the tops, which stay whiter.


----------



## smylinacha (May 10, 2010)

Can you please tell me when you think these will be done? Two plants - one is more developed than the other. First grow, bag seed, I never even thought they'd sprout. Also the tops seem to be developing more on Mama 1 - can I chop that and let the rest finish or should I let it all finish w/ no chopping? The first 4 are Mama 1 and the last 2 are Mama 2.

View attachment 929033View attachment 929027View attachment 929031View attachment 929029View attachment 929036View attachment 929035View attachment 929025


----------



## theonlyandonly (May 10, 2010)

first bad pictures i no but hey ill tell u what i see first picture is afgan some hairs curling back in and a few brown hairs on every bud but the trichromes are about 90% cloudy and 10% clear 


second pic is WW same again some hairs turning brown but the trichromes are about 70% cloudy and 30% clear i did try 

View attachment 929113View attachment 929114


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (May 10, 2010)

the bottom of my colas look done but not the top help me out


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

piffsmokingmaniac said:


> the bottom of my colas look done but not the top help me out



that looks burnt. flush and finish. cut the finished stuff first.



theonlyandonly said:


> first bad pictures i no but hey ill tell u what i see first picture is afgan some hairs curling back in and a few brown hairs on every bud but the trichromes are about 90% cloudy and 10% clear
> 
> 
> second pic is WW same again some hairs turning brown but the trichromes are about 70% cloudy and 30% clear i did try
> ...



2 weeks on the first one, 3 weeks on the second.



smylinacha said:


> Can you please tell me when you think these will be done? Two plants - one is more developed than the other. First grow, bag seed, I never even thought they'd sprout. Also the tops seem to be developing more on Mama 1 - can I chop that and let the rest finish or should I let it all finish w/ no chopping? The first 4 are Mama 1 and the last 2 are Mama 2.
> 
> View attachment 929033View attachment 929027View attachment 929031View attachment 929029View attachment 929036View attachment 929035View attachment 929025



2 - 3 weeks and expect a few seeds.



archaeo said:


> fdd2blk, nice thread...
> Here's a couple of mine that are 60 days into 12/12.
> OK - Lemme guess... two weeks??
> 
> ...



16 days.


----------



## theonlyandonly (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks on the first one, 3 weeks on the second.


 thank you rep for you


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 10, 2010)

Here ya go,first one is Masterkush.#2 is a clone from her. I was hoping to put on some more gerth


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Here ya go,first one is Masterkush.#2 is a clone from her. I was hoping to put on some more gerth




fuck yeah. 

3 more weeks. they may not get much fatter, but they will surely get a lot harder.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> fuck yeah.
> 
> 3 more weeks. they may not get much fatter, but they will surely get a lot harder.


 I could not get this one in the other post, close up of mom, middle of the plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> I could not get this one in the other post, close up of mom, middle of the plant.


looks like you have a cat.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like you have a cat.


Damit, i knew you would see that. she is a good cat and usually stays away but she is a long hair and it's everywhere


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Damit, i knew you would see that. she is a good cat and usually stays away but she is a long hair and it's everywhere


i have 4, i get the same thing.


----------



## archaeo (May 10, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Here ya go,first one is Masterkush.#2 is a clone from her. I was hoping to put on some more gerth


nice looking colas...and all that with a single cfl


----------



## Phase420 (May 10, 2010)

Hows it going FDD... here is a few shot of my "BLUE MYSTIC" from nirvana. I think it has about 3 to 4 weeks to go. What about you??? The buds arent going to be to big, as i am growing in a PC box with only 3-23 watt cfl. Cant wait to get back to the old cab! Thanks for your input there FDD!! 
These pictures are from a few dats ago...
View attachment 929376View attachment 929372View attachment 929369


----------



## skeevy360 (May 10, 2010)

Ok so these are seeds from Nirvana freebees. I have been in 12 12 for about 11 weeks. its been so long i have kind of lost count. I need some help here and an idea of when they may be done. THANKS FDD you are a life saver (or bad ass). Either way thanks! The first one i think is a sativa that grows forever, but i have no idea for sure. View attachment 929385View attachment 929386View attachment 929387 

These are of my small but sexy girl, the top bud looks too young but the lower buds looks very nice , have a look for yourself;
View attachment 929388View attachment 929389View attachment 929390View attachment 929391View attachment 929392

these are the last two. i know they are not close to being done growing but here they are.
View attachment 929393


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

skeevy360 said:


> Ok so these are seeds from Nirvana freebees. I have been in 12 12 for about 11 weeks. its been so long i have kind of lost count. I need some help here and an idea of when they may be done. THANKS FDD you are a life saver (or bad ass). Either way thanks! The first one i think is a sativa that grows forever, but i have no idea for sure. View attachment 929385View attachment 929386View attachment 929387
> 
> These are of my small but sexy girl, the top bud looks too young but the lower buds looks very nice , have a look for yourself;
> View attachment 929388View attachment 929389View attachment 929390View attachment 929391View attachment 929392
> ...



the first set of pics have a few weeks yet. the second set of pics look pretty close. you could probably chop those anytime within the next week. the last pic looks like another 10 - 14 days, from what i can see.


----------



## JN811 (May 10, 2010)

what i got left fdd?? 3 weeksish?? they are DNA strains x skunk #1, all sativa dominant.. thanks.


----------



## 2rusty (May 10, 2010)

Hi these are bagseed 64 days in 12/12, sorry about the bad pics


----------



## fdd2blk (May 10, 2010)

2rusty said:


> Hi these are bagseed 64 days in 12/12, sorry about the bad pics


those look really close.


----------



## 2rusty (May 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look really close.


Thanks for starting this thread and for the quick reply, its greatly appreciated.


----------



## Sure Shot (May 10, 2010)

Wwfddd?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Wwfddd?


those look done. :done:


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (May 11, 2010)

when ?


----------



## Sure Shot (May 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look done. :done:


Thanks,
They are at 50 days FYI.(Orange Crush)


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> View attachment 929660when ?


weeks more yet.


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (May 11, 2010)

its not burnt those are dead leaves


----------



## tamjam69 (May 11, 2010)

hey fdd, snow white at 74 days 12/12


----------



## justparanoid (May 11, 2010)

View attachment 930789View attachment 930790

Any help would be humbly appreciated.

I have a short rider female that just turned 9 weeks old today. 
Whatcha think?


----------



## littlenig420 (May 11, 2010)

I believe that it is time?


----------



## xBluntman (May 11, 2010)

no white hairs. you still wanna say 2 weeks? the plant is dying off. lost almost all its fan leaves.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 11, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> hey fdd, snow white at 74 days 12/12


7 days, if that. 




justparanoid said:


> View attachment 930798View attachment 930800View attachment 930801View attachment 930806View attachment 930805View attachment 930789View attachment 930790
> 
> Any help would be humbly appreciated.
> 
> ...


7 - 10 days on this one. 




littlenig420 said:


> I believe that it is time?


that has 2 weeks yet. 



xBluntman said:


> no white hairs. you still wanna say 2 weeks? the plant is dying off. lost almost all its fan leaves.



i think that one is done.


----------



## monty Python (May 12, 2010)

Hi fdd2blk. First off all, excellent thread youve started. V much appreiciated thanks.

This is my first grow and i have a lemon skunk 6 weeks 3 days into 12/12. {about 5 weeks of flowering i think}.



What you think mate ? Its growing in a 8 litre pot in bio bizz all mix.
Been fed plant magic nutes, bbizz topmax and just in the past few feedings iv started using molasses.

From the soil base, the plant is 21 inches.
In pic 4, where the budding starts on the main colas, it is about 10inches, its been topped and one cola is slightly bigger. 
Also tried a little supercropping on it, how well iv done with it i dont know. I just bent the main cloa back an fourth a few times til it was horizontal.

Forgot to take pics of the popcorn budding on the other shoots, but all looking ok m8? 
Tbh il be happy with any sort of half decent yeild, this grow has all been about gaining experience not yeild. But ofc il take as much smoke from this as its willing to give out. 

Thanks again, look forward to your guesstimate.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2010)

monty Python said:


> Hi fdd2blk. First off all, excellent thread youve started. V much appreiciated thanks.
> 
> This is my first grow and i have a lemon skunk 6 weeks 3 days into 12/12. {about 5 weeks of flowering i think}.
> 
> ...





looks really good, very frosty. i'd say another week of flushing and they should be done.


----------



## Jman49 (May 12, 2010)

Guy I got clones from says they are ready between week 7 and 8 (a fast grower). Trics are clear/milky. Currently starting week 6. Plan on starting flush next week.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (May 12, 2010)

hey random internet grower exspert
this is a test plant sativa bagseed at day 41 , the light was concentrated in the middle so it looks like the middle is far more mature than the top and bottom. what do you think? i thought it was very sativa but it seems strange that she would have gone brown so quick, yet I've checked the trichs and most of them are either cloudy or translucent , none are amber. 
thankyou in advance


----------



## rmoreno1771 (May 12, 2010)

How long do you think?


----------



## KushLuvR (May 12, 2010)

When should I flush? Im growing in a i gallon plastic candy jar!!!! Tell me whatcha think bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 12, 2010)

Jman49 said:


> Guy I got clones from says they are ready between week 7 and 8 (a fast grower). Trics are clear/milky. Currently starting week 6. Plan on starting flush next week.


it that "cave", by chance. 

your trich production is crazy. looks like it's done to me. i'd flush and finish. 



bobbyhopefeild said:


> hey random internet grower exspert
> this is a test plant sativa bagseed at day 41 , the light was concentrated in the middle so it looks like the middle is far more mature than the top and bottom. what do you think? i thought it was very sativa but it seems strange that she would have gone brown so quick, yet I've checked the trichs and most of them are either cloudy or translucent , none are amber.
> thankyou in advance


looks really good. i could see it going a few more weeks. 



rmoreno1771 said:


> How long do you think?



stop it. 



KushLuvR said:


> When should I flush? Im growing in a i gallon plastic candy jar!!!! Tell me whatcha think bro.


start flushing in about a week.


----------



## EvolAlex (May 13, 2010)

Sorry for the delayed pictures. Hope these are a little better but a couple days ago you said chop it but you werent sure so her goes some better pics.. Thanks in advance
Should i start flushing? And stop Watering afterwards? Thuis will be my first harvest.























































UNDER 400 WATT HPS










The Rest of My ladies










Just Curious these are my 2 GCs how long for them?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

it's hard to tell witht he blurry pics, but the first one looks like it's getting close. i think i do see white hairs though. i'd start a straight water flush.

the others still have several weeks.


----------



## EvolAlex (May 13, 2010)

yeah hopefully i can use the homies camera. its way better .. but thanks.. i think im gonna star flushing and the other ladies started 12/12 420


----------



## laceygirl (May 13, 2010)

Hi Fdd2, How long do you think my Rhino has to go... This is a strain I cross bred, I'm very happy with it....


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

laceygirl said:


> Hi Fdd2, How long do you think my Rhino has to go... This is a strain I cross bred, I'm very happy with it....



i'd be happy with that as well. 

i'm gonna say at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## Schtoops (May 13, 2010)

what'd you think? when would you start flushing? thanks bud.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

Schtoops said:


> View attachment 933889View attachment 933890View attachment 933891View attachment 933892View attachment 933894View attachment 933895View attachment 933896
> 
> what'd you think? when would you start flushing? thanks bud.


start flushing in about 10 days.


----------



## monty Python (May 13, 2010)

Hi mate. Thanks for the response.



> looks really good, very frosty. i'd say another week of flushing and they should be done.


Think they are ready so soon m8 ? i was thinking another 2/3 weeks perhaps ?

Also you said 'another' week of flushing. I havnt started flushing at all m8, iv still been feeding.

Think i should start to think about flushing now, maybe one more feed ?

Checked my trichs with a mag glass, still mostly clear, id say like 95%, spotted one or two that looked a rusty colour. Once you have spotted a few amberish trich, is there a rough time you can put to when the others may start to change ?

Im gonna harvest the two main colas and leave the rest on to fatten up a bit.

Id like to try harvest the colas quite early on at milky trichs for the more of a head high i think. Just to check, by doin that i wouldnt be affecting the lemon taste{lemon skunk} from it would i? That comes along with the time spent curing in a jar right ?

Iv took a few more pics m8, some of them with the flash off, as i think the flash makes buds look better than what they are lol.
So heres a few more pics if you wouldnt mind having a look, not that i didnt trust your judgement first time round m8, i just like to double check things. Also got a few pics of the popcorn budding from each side of the the main colas. 
And the last pic is from a small leaf i took off one of the main colas, not the best pic but as you can see the trichs are all pretty clear.



Thanks again bud. +rep


----------



## Woodstockfan (May 13, 2010)

These are going into week 8. They are Amsterdam Indica strain. What do you think? Are they ready?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

monty Python said:


> Hi mate. Thanks for the response.
> 
> Think they are ready so soon m8 ? i was thinking another 2/3 weeks perhaps ?
> 
> ...


i must have been replying to the wrong post.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

Woodstockfan said:


> These are going into week 8. They are Amsterdam Indica strain. What do you think? Are they ready?


those look just about done. are you flushing them?


----------



## gumball (May 13, 2010)

hey fdd2blk,
this is a bag seed plant at week 9 flower. she still has a lot of white hairs. i dont have a strong enough scope to check the trich's...
i took the best shots i could. how long you think??


----------



## fdd2blk (May 13, 2010)

gumball said:


> hey fdd2blk,
> this is a bag seed plant at week 9 flower. she still has a lot of white hairs. i dont have a strong enough scope to check the trich's...
> i took the best shots i could. how long you think??


still another 10 - 14 days. they look really nice.


----------



## gumball (May 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> still another 10 - 14 days. they look really nice.


thanks fdd2blk


----------



## Woodstockfan (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look just about done. are you flushing them?


I started flushing last week. I will harvest on May 20. This is my first grow. I flowered them under two 600 watt HPS.


----------



## G Project (May 14, 2010)

Nirvana - Short Rider (Auto-Flowering)

How are they?


----------



## amped2excess (May 14, 2010)

hello

these are in day 56 flowering today.

whats your estimate? how much longer to go? they are under a 400 watt hps


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

this is getting out of control. by now you all should have a pretty good idea of what's done and what's not. the thread is titled "IS THIS DONE". not, "how many more WEEKS". i've seen maybe 3 or 4 plants that were actually close. you all know you have 3 weeks left.


----------



## genuity (May 14, 2010)

lol..lol..lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

G Project said:


> Nirvana - Short Rider (Auto-Flowering)
> 
> How are they?


about 10 more days.




amped2excess said:


> hello
> 
> these are in day 56 flowering today.
> 
> whats your estimate? how much longer to go? they are under a 400 watt hps


1 more week. and they will be done.


----------



## brasmith (May 14, 2010)

I planted this seed thinking it was a pot of gold bean. I have never grown out a purple strain and unsure of how they should look when ready. She looks real close to done when using the microscope. Not even sure how long she's been flowering, I don't keep track anymore.

So what do your eyes behold FDD?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

brasmith said:


> I planted this seed thinking it was a pot of gold bean. I have never grown out a purple strain and unsure of how they should look when ready. She looks real close to done when using the microscope. Not even sure how long she's been flowering, I don't keep track anymore.
> 
> So what do your eyes behold FDD?




now you're just showing off.  




looks like it still has a few weeks yet. i don't see any brown hairs. it appears to be in "full bloom". it's gonna get thick.


----------



## brasmith (May 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> now you're just showing off.
> She is a hottie and I'm appealing to your peeking at hotties side .
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was thinking too. I have taken a tester nug and tried it, she tastes real clean, sort of earthy but smells like grapes. It still has a bit of the chloriphil scent when clipped. Thanks for lookin.


----------



## jsaundo (May 14, 2010)

I know there are a few plants in different stages but any idea when the oldest ladies will be ready?


----------



## brasmith (May 14, 2010)

FDD do you find it easy for you to read the plants readyness with the pics taken with the hps on? or is it easier to view the details of the buds in either natural lighting or with a flash? 

The reason I ask is because all of the pics posted that have the hps blairing orange light makes it difficult to read them acurately, from my eyes anyways. I have noticed in the plant problem forum alot of folks take pics with the hps on and it is hard to diagnose with the orange tint. 

What kind of pics talk to your eyes? or perhaps my eyes are just too old to distinguish the details. maybe mine are older than yours


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

jsaundo said:


> I know there are a few plants in different stages but any idea when the oldest ladies will be ready?
> 
> View attachment 935966View attachment 935967View attachment 935968View attachment 935969View attachment 935970View attachment 935971View attachment 935972View attachment 935973




it's usually 2 - 3 weeks once the hairs start turning brown. looks like some of those are just getting to that point.


----------



## matticus408 (May 14, 2010)

View attachment 936045View attachment 936046View attachment 936047View attachment 936048View attachment 936049 whatcha think? 8 weeks on the dot today. i say at least another week maybe 2 tops.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

matticus408 said:


> View attachment 936045View attachment 936046View attachment 936047View attachment 936048View attachment 936049 whatcha think? 8 weeks on the dot today. i say at least another week maybe 2 tops.


sounds about right.


----------



## surgedup (May 14, 2010)

i had a just off the wall question when is a good time to harvest seeds off a female for the best seeds to store ? around what time ?


----------



## lamofbodom (May 14, 2010)

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies007.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies006.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies005.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies005.jpg 10 weeks 5/16 super lemon haze


----------



## Axelbro (May 14, 2010)

look nice,looks ready to me lamofbodem


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

surgedup said:


> i had a just off the wall question when is a good time to harvest seeds off a female for the best seeds to store ? around what time ?



once they are brown and hard. they will fall off when you brush them with your finger. 





lamofbodom said:


> http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies007.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies006.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies005.jpg http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q172/lamofbodom/rezidue/ouchies005.jpg 10 weeks 5/16 super lemon haze


those look incredible. i think i still see a lot of new growth. gonna have to say "7-10 more days". but i could be wrong. they look done from afar, but like i said, i think i see white hairs all over the tops still.


----------



## surgedup (May 14, 2010)

like fall off after you cut the tree down and cure and harvest ? or fall off right before harvesting ?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 14, 2010)

surgedup said:


> like fall off after you cut the tree down and cure and harvest ? or fall off right before harvesting ?




like fall off if you poke them while still on the plant. the whole pod while easily break away with the seed inside it. when the seeds easily break off the living plant they are done.


----------



## hillsidefarmer (May 15, 2010)

Starting week 7 on both (3 CJ + 5 WW), Trich's are 50/50 not a lot of Amber yet
Hairs still growing. Tried to take best photo's possible with HPS. Will try and beat the light tomorrow.


----------



## Str8 Smokin (May 15, 2010)

Whats up fdd..what do you think???????

Shes been outside 55 days and almost all the hairs have turned brown in the last 3 days


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

hillsidefarmer said:


> View attachment 936781View attachment 936782View attachment 936783
> 
> Starting week 7 on both (3 CJ + 5 WW), Trich's are 50/50 not a lot of Amber yet
> Hairs still growing. Tried to take best photo's possible with HPS. Will try and beat the light tomorrow.





Str8 Smokin said:


> Whats up fdd..what do you think???????
> 
> Shes been outside 55 days and almost all the hairs have turned brown in the last 3 days


these both look like they have another 10 days or so.


----------



## Str8 Smokin (May 15, 2010)

thanx alot 

this will be the first time letting one totally finish so i just wanted to make sure...

thanx again....later


----------



## hillsidefarmer (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## lamofbodom (May 15, 2010)

thanks for the response....there is still white hairs, is that a sign to let em ride? problem is, my drying area was supposed to be the same area they're growing in.....as for trichomes, alot are milky, some plants more than others...but theres still a good mix of clear ones too....maybe i should take them down in phases and re plan my drying area? is darkness a factor in drying? i know it is in curing from what i read, and i assume its the same for drying.....also, is it possible that my lower buds can look more mature than the higher ones? ive heard the opposite, these however look like most of the lower buds are matured more than the top ones.....im gunna try and get some better closer shots today.


----------



## FileError404 (May 15, 2010)

I'm a little confused by mine this run. I never ran these strains but for the most part, they "look" done. Meaning, they're swollen up, white hairs receded, fan leaves yellowing from the flush, (7 days by now) However, lots of the trichomes are still clear with some clouding but no amber at all at day 61. 1st time using a light mover, might have something to do with it. Also, taking accurate pictures is hard with a decent camera, I'm running a 1.3 MP that I bought 10 years ago...

Thanks!


----------



## blizzard420 (May 15, 2010)

couple more days bro. but that bitch looks good


----------



## blizzard420 (May 15, 2010)

maybe a week


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

lamofbodom said:


> thanks for the response....there is still white hairs, is that a sign to let em ride? problem is, my drying area was supposed to be the same area they're growing in.....as for trichomes, alot are milky, some plants more than others...but theres still a good mix of clear ones too....maybe i should take them down in phases and re plan my drying area? is darkness a factor in drying? i know it is in curing from what i read, and i assume its the same for drying.....also, is it possible that my lower buds can look more mature than the higher ones? ive heard the opposite, these however look like most of the lower buds are matured more than the top ones.....im gunna try and get some better closer shots today.


white hairs mean they are still growing. this is why you can't rely on just the trichs to determine harvest time.
you can dry in the light. the whole "light is bad" thing is exaggerated. you would want to leave dry buds in the sun all day, but room lighting is fine.

sometimes different areas of the plant will ripen at different times. 



FileError404 said:


> I'm a little confused by mine this run. I never ran these strains but for the most part, they "look" done. Meaning, they're swollen up, white hairs receded, fan leaves yellowing from the flush, (7 days by now) However, lots of the trichomes are still clear with some clouding but no amber at all at day 61. 1st time using a light mover, might have something to do with it. Also, taking accurate pictures is hard with a decent camera, I'm running a 1.3 MP that I bought 10 years ago...
> 
> Thanks!


those look done.


----------



## Scott187 (May 15, 2010)

61 days flowering.....how long do you think, its been really slow in my opinion


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

Scott187 said:


> 61 days flowering.....how long do you think, its been really slow in my opinion


that one's gonna take forever.


----------



## el tio (May 15, 2010)

here my babies..2 weeks flowering how much should i let them..?


----------



## balconyfun (May 15, 2010)

1st time grower they've been outside since March 21 so that makes them 8 weeks? thanks for info!!!!
here's my LSD


----------



## balconyfun (May 15, 2010)

I'm in SoCal.

Here's Sour Diesel and Jack Herer week 8.. thanks again!


----------



## balconyfun (May 15, 2010)

last one Lemon Lavender Haze! and a final thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 15, 2010)

balconyfun said:


> 1st time grower they've been outside since March 21 so that makes them 8 weeks? thanks for info!!!!
> here's my LSD



somewhere around 2 weeks.



balconyfun said:


> I'm in SoCal.
> 
> Here's Sour Diesel and Jack Herer week 8.. thanks again!


wow, maybe another week or so.


----------



## Scott187 (May 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that one's gonna take forever.


any recommendation....there are a few orange hairs but not alot....im kinda lost on what to do cause this 1 girl is taking up all my area since i dont have a seperate flower/veg room, feels almost like a waste of time...smells super chronic though so i hope the smoke is worth it. its starting to be a pain in the ass to keep her happy and alive...


----------



## balconyfun (May 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> somewhere around 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, maybe another week or so.


so i should flush them? i last gave them nutes on 5.10 and just watered w/ water & molasses today.... in FFOF/Light Warrior soil and just used FF Grow Big and Big Bloom. Thanks for input... how about that Lem-Lav Haze? for my first grow I'm super happy


----------



## Ian Singerdale (May 16, 2010)

hey fdddddddd..... whaddya think? I just got this nifty microscope thingy. the carson zOrb. like $30 on amazon. my trichs are 100% milky, but I see 0 amber. I've got about 30% amber pistils.

little help?


----------



## ataxia (May 16, 2010)

hey fdd .. figured I'd ask here since it seems like a hot thread and an easy way to get in touch with you about harvesting... anyways... I realize without a pic right now it doesn't help much. But. I underfed during my whole grow with most of my plants.. now late into flowering they've yellowed alot ( obviously). Almost all the fan leaves have pretty much died off, however, there is a great bit of leaf on the buds due to trying to boost up the n a bit in floweiing. Well those leaves are starting to yellow now also and it's obvious that the bud isn't ripe enough to pick yet. at least another week to two. so i fed a final feeding of bloom foods before i flush.
Ya think that yellowing will stay or get worse?? should i pick as soon as they get cloudy??


----------



## Danthebull (May 16, 2010)

Hey fdd..

How long to go?????? lol

More pics in my sig...... 

Dan


----------



## skunkmut (May 16, 2010)

Hi, First up sorry for poor pics, ( pluged in camera bat, and forgot ((damm that short term mem) so burnt out bat lol ), few pics not best plants but most advanced. looking under 100x 1-2 % amber trichs still feel could go a few more days but no sure,View attachment 938677View attachment 938678View attachment 938679View attachment 938680

pics of lowryder 2, 8 weeks and 2 days, tell the truth got some Nirvana papaya waiting to go in ma grow room and may be kidding ma self on.


----------



## lamofbodom (May 16, 2010)

would it be kosher to harvest lower buds on a different day than the top main colas? all the lower buds' hairs are turned, they look frostier than frosty the snow mans testes.....i just watered them again yesterday, a good 2 gallons each (5 gallon pots)....i dont have a ppm meter so i dont know how well theyre flushed but i do know they all got 10+ gallons each....didnt really count but i know it was a good almost hour each plant between moving them to the tub and back and pouring ph'd water, took forever....but im at the end here, so i want wats best....i've been ph balancing their last waterings and making sure they have plenty of flowage out the bottom....

thanks for your help fellas....wish there was a way i can help more....with time comes experience and eventually, helping the next guy out =]


----------



## AlterdImage777 (May 16, 2010)

I took the main colas off mine and took the rest over the next couple weeks as it ripened, wish I would have left one of the main colas on there to get to like 50% amber...


----------



## fdd2blk (May 16, 2010)

skunkmut said:


> Hi, First up sorry for poor pics, ( pluged in camera bat, and forgot ((damm that short term mem) so burnt out bat lol ), few pics not best plants but most advanced. looking under 100x 1-2 % amber trichs still feel could go a few more days but no sure,View attachment 938677View attachment 938678View attachment 938679View attachment 938680
> 
> pics of lowryder 2, 8 weeks and 2 days, tell the truth got some Nirvana papaya waiting to go in ma grow room and may be kidding ma self on.





looks like another week or so.


----------



## SOURD777 (May 16, 2010)

Great thread!

Here are some of mine.
They are from 3~5 weeks in 12/12.

NYPD 







AK48







WW







Crazy bag seed from Kush







G13


----------



## Truckn (May 16, 2010)

hey here are some of my unknown strain, that can either be
Super SIlver Haze
White Widow
Himalyan Gold

* Ignore the pictures with my hand I wasnt sure how to manage attachments 

Thank you


----------



## cjishigh (May 17, 2010)

How close are my plants??? Thank you for any advice. 

PLUS REP for good answers!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2010)

i think all of you are already answering your own questions.

my work here is almost over.


----------



## one11 (May 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think all of you are already answering your own questions.
> 
> my work here is almost over.


didnt keep track of flowering time properly, how long into flowering you think these NL are? im guessing 3 weeks but want some professional opinions 

poor pics i know but my camera doesnt have that great of macro shots...


----------



## monkeybones (May 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i think all of you are already answering your own questions.
> 
> my work here is almost over.


How's this one look?


----------



## gumball (May 17, 2010)

one11 said:


> didnt keep track of flowering time properly, how long into flowering you think these NL are? im guessing 3 weeks but want some professional opinions
> 
> poor pics i know but my camera doesnt have that great of macro shots...


i say 5 more weeks!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 17, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> How's this one look?


only 3 have been. everything else is 3 to 4 weeks away. i think i'm being taken advantage of.


----------



## Str8 Smokin (May 17, 2010)

HEY FDD.....u think this 1 is done.....LOL


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> only 3 have been. everything else is 3 to 4 weeks away. i think i'm being taken advantage of.


Isn't the inability to read charming _en mass_?

Feel sorry for you, this was a cool thread =[


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

Str8 Smokin said:


> HEY FDD.....u think this 1 is done.....LOL


yes ..............


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> Isn't the inability to read charming _en mass_?
> 
> Feel sorry for you, this was a cool thread =[


i hope a few people gained knowledge from it. i guess that's all that really matters.


----------



## monkeybones (May 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i hope a few people gained knowledge from it. i guess that's all that really matters.


I'll smoke a bowl to that.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

this thread is LOADED with some really, really nice bud shots as well.


----------



## BudNut (May 18, 2010)

Hey...plants are looking better n better! Pistils are 90% amber, 10%white/pink. Trichs are like 30% amber, 60% cloudy and 10% clear. However, within a night, like literally overnight...checked the girls out and BAM! TONS of new calyxes/pistils are forming! The plants obviously NOT growing anymore, absolutely NO light leaks whatsoever, so, why the new pistil/calyx growth? Read somewhere that this is a sign to harvest, that the plant(s) are at the end of the flowering phase? Thanks again for the help!!!


----------



## archaeo (May 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i hope a few people gained knowledge from it. i guess that's all that really matters.


Yes, I certainly think so. Just seeing a number of different buds at various stages of flowering has helped me to feel more comfortable in WAITING. I think I may have pulled mine too soon otherwise, without something to compare to visually.


----------



## onlikeshit (May 18, 2010)

my first grow, still learning. the first 2 pictures are the same plant, the second 2 pictures are the same plant, and the last 2 pictures are the same plant. so there are a total of 3 plants. ive had them on 12/12 for about 3 and a half weeks now so im thinking maybe another month or so? the tops of the plants seem to be doing real well but the lower parts of the plants dont get as much light i dont think because of the fan leaves. should i cut off any of the fan leaves or just let it go how its going? thanks


----------



## needhelpgrowing (May 18, 2010)

How about my baby?

Looking at these make me think I should have better lighting on my pics and not take them after spraying the leaves.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 18, 2010)

not done


not done


----------



## phyzix (May 19, 2010)

How much longer on my Northern Light? 10 months of 18/6, 10 weeks of 12/12:







*Edit: It seems my plant has self cured. Interesting. I'm gonna cut this weekend. *


----------



## ObiJwon (May 19, 2010)

Almost eight weeks into flower. Grape ape. CFL. Soil, with no nutes. What do you think?


----------



## justparanoid (May 19, 2010)

FDD 

I know your getting tired of all these questions, i just wanted to let you know you helped me tons. i would have chopped way to early if it wasn't for your advice. You plain rock! thanks again for being one of the coolest peeps on the board.

JP


----------



## gumball (May 19, 2010)

Obijwon, I love the foxtailing on ur buds man, mine are looking exactly like yours. Beautiful, especially with no nutes


----------



## brothafromanothaplanet (May 19, 2010)

i put these plants into flower (12/12) on 3/1. growing in soil under 600 hps the first two are papaya the second two are super girl and the last pic is super skunk that i harvested this past weekend. i'm seeing 50/50 clear/cloudy thru the scope, hardly any amber. i've been flushing for about a week.


----------



## ObiJwon (May 19, 2010)

Thanks Gumball. What do you mean "foxtail"? Im a newb and that is new lingo to me. I think I know what you are refering too though. Thanks bro. Hopefully FDD likes them also.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (May 19, 2010)

Foxtailing is when the buds kinda start growing outwards, calyx upon calyx. Ressembling a foxtail to some. I don't mined if an indica does it but I had a sativa dom. start foxtailing on me and it looked like a mess imo. It was litterally 1 calyx on top of another petruding about an inch out, all over the main cola. I know sativas arn't sappose to be easy to trim but god damn that plant took a while. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2010)

ObiJwon said:


> Almost eight weeks into flower. Grape ape. CFL. Soil, with no nutes. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 944811View attachment 944810View attachment 944809View attachment 944808View attachment 944807View attachment 944806View attachment 944805View attachment 944804



those look really nice. they should be nice and resiny in another week or so, 




brothafromanothaplanet said:


> i put these plants into flower (12/12) on 3/1. growing in soil under 600 hps the first two are papaya the second two are super girl and the last pic is super skunk that i harvested this past weekend. i'm seeing 50/50 clear/cloudy thru the scope, hardly any amber. i've been flushing for about a week.


yeah, those are ripe. very nice.


----------



## richwayall (May 19, 2010)

hey fdd2blk, what do you think they still need to go for 2 more weeks?


----------



## gumball (May 19, 2010)

ObiJwon said:


> Thanks Gumball. What do you mean "foxtail"? Im a newb and that is new lingo to me. I think I know what you are refering too though. Thanks bro. Hopefully FDD likes them also.


yeah, i dont know if it is good or bad, but it is cool looking to me, more like a flower ya, know


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 19, 2010)

_* This is a cool thread. Not only can I get some feedback, I can give you one that may have you guessing a little. I got a mutant Himalayan Gold from Greenhouse.

I've got an indoor grow going with a 400 & 430 HPS flowering 4 ladies. I vegged them for 8 weeks(except the Mama Mia. She only got 7 weeks) They're all at 9 weeks 12/12. 

*__*Greenhouse Himalayan Gold
My Gold has been a mutant from the start, and it's the main reason I'm posting here. As I said, she's 9 weeks flowering. This thing grew WEIRD, man! Here she is...
*_

_*Seedsman Original Skunk #1
I'm thinking this is gonna' be the next plant to finish. It's already showing milky trichomes. It looks NICE!! Sugary as hell!
*_

_*Seedsman Mama Mia
I'm glad I picked this little gem outta Seedsmans arsenal. This plant has looked like good bud from the beginning of flowering. Looks like some chunky ganja.
*_

_*Powerkush
My Powerkush got her top chopped off last week. The remaining half plant got put up on a bucket, and raised up to the top of the canopy. Some of the remaining branches got trained upwards a little with some duct tape, to open the canopy a little. here's what's left of her...
*_
_*
It'll be cool to get some feedback from ya', fdd.*_ _*I'll definitely be checking back on this one.*_



_*
*_


----------



## ManyClouds (May 19, 2010)

I believe she is a dominant sativia strain... kinda just went with it on this one, my first and last soil/CFL grow... I am in the 8th week of flowering, I hear it can take 13, how does she look Doc?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

richwayall said:


> hey fdd2blk,View attachment 945440View attachment 945441View attachment 945442View attachment 945443 what do you think they still need to go for 2 more weeks?



yep, 2 weeks more, .......



Subtlechaos said:


> _* This is a cool thread. Not only can I get some feedback, I can give you one that may have you guessing a little. I got a mutant Himalayan Gold from Greenhouse.
> 
> I've got an indoor grow going with a 400 & 430 HPS flowering 4 ladies. I vegged them for 8 weeks(except the Mama Mia. She only got 7 weeks) They're all at 9 weeks 12/12.
> 
> ...



looks awesome, sounds like you got it figured out. 




ManyClouds said:


> I believe she is a dominant sativia strain... kinda just went with it on this one, my first and last soil/CFL grow... I am in the 8th week of flowering, I hear it can take 13, how does she look Doc?


looks about halfway there.


----------



## Subtlechaos (May 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks awesome, sounds like you got it figured out.


Your right. Thanx to everything I've learned from this site,(and from you personally) I know how to manage these girls pretty well. 

I cant believe you have no guesses on when the retarded Himalayan Gold will finish? She's got me completely stumped.


----------



## JDSupreme420 (May 20, 2010)

Its week 8 now. im thinking 1 more. dropped nutes last week. cfl grow


----------



## ginoSA (May 20, 2010)

what you think about this baby? been flowering since 5 April, i hope the time is near lol


----------



## pftek (May 20, 2010)

hey fade 2 black, what are your thoughts on these? been 10 weeks flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

Subtlechaos said:


> Your right. Thanx to everything I've learned from this site,(and from you personally) I know how to manage these girls pretty well.
> 
> I cant believe you have no guesses on when the retarded Himalayan Gold will finish? She's got me completely stumped.


once the main colas start "knotty up" like that i usually call it done. some will keep spitting out horns forever.



JDSupreme420 said:


> View attachment 946291
> 
> Its week 8 now. im thinking 1 more. dropped nutes last week. cfl grow



sounds about right. looks really good.



ginoSA said:


> what you think about this baby? been flowering since 5 April, i hope the time is near lol



2 more weeks. start watering with plain water only.



pftek said:


> hey fade 2 black, what are your thoughts on these? been 10 weeks flowering.



i'd say those are pretty darn close. flush and finish.


----------



## pftek (May 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say those are pretty darn close. flush and finish.


does it matter that it's not 50% amber and 50% cloudy trichomes. I looked and don't see clear trichomes or amber ones but they certainly are cloudy. and tons of red hair - pretty much all of it.

1.) don't i need to see a good amount of ambier trichomes (under 60x micro)

2.) can i over do it? like over ripen? is that something that happens quite quickly? like in a couple days?


----------



## anonymuss (May 20, 2010)

what about this 'n?


----------



## pftek (May 20, 2010)

anonymuss said:


> what about this 'n?


FIM or topping?


----------



## probo24 (May 20, 2010)

Couldn't get a good shot of the trichomes.
Let me guess, 2 weeks?View attachment 946914


----------



## gumball (May 20, 2010)

probo24 said:


> Couldn't get a good shot of the trichomes.
> Let me guess, 2 weeks?


LOL 

nice avatar!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

pftek said:


> does it matter that it's not 50% amber and 50% cloudy trichomes. I looked and don't see clear trichomes or amber ones but they certainly are cloudy. and tons of red hair - pretty much all of it.
> 
> 1.) don't i need to see a good amount of ambier trichomes (under 60x micro)
> 
> 2.) can i over do it? like over ripen? is that something that happens quite quickly? like in a couple days?



nothing bad will happen, it may just end up being "stoney" pot.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 20, 2010)

anonymuss said:


> what about this 'n?


flush-n-finish.


----------



## G Project (May 21, 2010)

It's all from the same plant. What you say?


----------



## pftek (May 21, 2010)

G Project said:


> It's all from the same plant. What you say?


how do you take those pics there?


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

pftek said:


> how do you take those pics there?


I would imagine a good camera 

Or one that sees into a microscope.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2010)

G Project said:


> It's all from the same plant. What you say?


pretty hard to tell when i can't see the whole plant. sorry.


----------



## G Project (May 21, 2010)

why do you want to see the whole plant? Is not supposed to know that it is ready for trichomes,is it?? I show it to you but I think you aren't the best guy to ask.... tks any way!

check the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4APsUoG9zMA


----------



## monkeybones (May 21, 2010)

G Project said:


> why do you want to see the whole plant? Is not supposed to know that it is ready for trichomes,is it?? I show it to you but I think you aren't the best guy to ask.... tks any way!
> 
> check the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4APsUoG9zMA


LOL.


I'd have written only that but the forum doesn't allow it.


----------



## s2grow (May 21, 2010)

r these nearly done? skunk#1 in soil nearly 8 weeks flower how long would u guys say? soz for bad pics digital cam broke had 2 use phone.


----------



## WaterDog (May 21, 2010)

How bout these, they were pretty stressed but buds are packing mad weight. Thanks alot


----------



## Phase420 (May 21, 2010)

Here is my plant 75 days from sprout, 55 days from showing of sex. What ya think there FDD??? Im thinking about 10 to 14 days left.


----------



## k311y1 (May 21, 2010)

about 7 weeks into flowering, i tried to keep it in veg, but it started flowering by itself.
what do you think about the time left


----------



## allhaildre (May 21, 2010)

3 months and 1 day of flowering. Please let me know what you think, first grow and I'm eager to harvest. Both are Sour Diesel


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2010)

G Project said:


> why do you want to see the whole plant? Is not supposed to know that it is ready for trichomes,is it?? I show it to you but I think you aren't the best guy to ask.... tks any way!
> 
> check the video here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4APsUoG9zMA


what the hell are you talking about? you ask for help by insulting me? then post pics and a video anyway?

you are rude and disrespectful. 





s2grow said:


> r these nearly done? skunk#1 in soil nearly 8 weeks flower how long would u guys say? soz for bad pics digital cam broke had 2 use phone.


another week and i'd chop them. if that.



WaterDog said:


> How bout these, they were pretty stressed but buds are packing mad weight. Thanks alot



they look crispy done, not a bad thing, but if they are still growing, ....... 

i'd say withing the next week.



Phase420 said:


> Here is my plant 75 days from sprout, 55 days from showing of sex. What ya think there FDD??? Im thinking about 10 to 14 days left.


closer to 21 more days, IMO.



k311y1 said:


> about 7 weeks into flowering, i tried to keep it in veg, but it started flowering by itself.
> what do you think about the time left


looks really nice. 

3 more weeks.



allhaildre said:


> 3 months and 1 day of flowering. Please let me know what you think, first grow and I'm eager to harvest. Both are Sour Diesel
> View attachment 949366View attachment 949367View attachment 949369View attachment 949372View attachment 949373View attachment 949374View attachment 949375



maybe another week, if that. another good looking plant.


----------



## allhaildre (May 21, 2010)

Thanks fdd!


----------



## JohnnyGreenthumb (May 21, 2010)

FDD are you familier with nirvanas strains?


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2010)

JohnnyGreenthumb said:


> FDD are you familier with nirvanas strains?


i don't discriminate.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2010)

im in no rush, i just wanna see how much longer someone else thinks ive got.. 12//12 since 4-13
pistils since 4-20. thx in adv.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 21, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im in no rush, i just wanna see how much longer someone else thinks ive got.. 12//12 since 4-13
> pistils since 4-20. thx in adv.


those are not done.


----------



## Cali chronic (May 21, 2010)

can i get a witness? hahaha haha ha 8 weeks in and I just gave her a bump of mono potassium silica sulfate like a 0-56-33 stronger then a 2-1 and the tri's are all cloudy except maybe a few amber inclusions...starting a extract and a humic run soon.
I was told to use that for a flush from some pretty sharp cats and was wonderin when you----think about flushing to finish with a good amber tri bouquet? I do not want to rush it and miss the swell which by the way I am not sure if it ever swells or just keeps growing then starts to shrink? because it is out of Nutes or locked or something because of a life in a pot. Your thought FDD? These pics are 11 days old and they have ripened up a bit more where as the tris are described above...thanks again


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

Cali chronic said:


> can i get a witness? hahaha haha ha 8 weeks in and I just gave her a bump of mono potassium silica sulfate like a 0-56-33 stronger then a 2-1 and the tri's are all cloudy except maybe a few amber inclusions...starting a extract and a humic run soon.
> I was told to use that for a flush from some pretty sharp cats and was wonderin when you----think about flushing to finish with a good amber tri bouquet? I do not want to rush it and miss the swell which by the way I am not sure if it ever swells or just keeps growing then starts to shrink? because it is out of Nutes or locked or something because of a life in a pot. Your thought FDD? These pics are 11 days old and they have ripened up a bit more where as the tris are described above...thanks again


i'd start watering with straight water now.


----------



## TurtleShell (May 22, 2010)

Hey hopefully you can help me out even with the crappy photos my stupid camera cant take pics or just it's me. But anyways it's bagseed and has been flowering for a Little more the 8 weeks thanks in advance man!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

TurtleShell said:


> Hey hopefully you can help me out even with the crappy photos my stupid camera cant take pics or just it's me. But anyways it's bagseed and has been flowering for a Little more the 8 weeks thanks in advance man!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 949732View attachment 949733View attachment 949734



at least another week.


----------



## TurtleShell (May 22, 2010)

Sweet!! Thanks a ton probably going to flush for 2 weeks then chop her down first grow pretty stoked.


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 22, 2010)

ok i showed you this one about a week ago. lots of cloudy but you have to look real hard to find any amber, maybe 5 %. it's gunna be 8 weeks on thursday. I need it to be as strong as possible because i have been smoking very good pot for over a year, the bar has been set very high.Oh yah, is it to late to use some mollasas on it. I gave it 2 gallons of straight h2o yesterday.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> ok i showed you this one about a week ago. lots of cloudy but you have to look real hard to find any amber, maybe 5 %. it's gunna be 8 weeks on thursday. I need it to be as strong as possible because i have been smoking very good pot for over a year, the bar has been set very high.Oh yah, is it to late to use some mollasas on it. I gave it 2 gallons of straight h2o yesterday.


10 - 14 more days, for a strong high.


----------



## acidbox420 (May 22, 2010)

never had bud devlope like these, this look sativa to you? someone growing the same strain said he harvests at nine weeks and that be next week for me what do you say



Its Barneys Farm LSd by the way

the curl is from Low RH like real low lol not nute burn even though i did burn her tips, i got another strain that got mold b4 in with her


----------



## nirvana21 (May 22, 2010)

hey does this look ready? this is 8th week into budding. but right now the plant right now is 8 weeks and 4 days. im just gonna harvest the cola first. and this is a pic of the cola


----------



## Truckn (May 22, 2010)

Hey would you mind checking these I'm a completely stumped first grower :s


edit: They've gotten a little bigger since then Im not sure now


----------



## Cali chronic (May 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd start watering with straight water now.


 hey fade thanks for the reply +rep as if you need it---here are some today pics---So (for clarity) you start a RO Flush at this point or whatever flush desired? That is when the Tri's are all cloudy and about 5-10% amber as they are today on the Banana OG---I think that Purple Kush (the one with the orange hairs) is about 5 days behind the other


----------



## DaMidnightToker (May 22, 2010)

Can I just ask a quick question? Does anyone ever find a few brown, dead, calyx in thier bud when they harvest? Like towards the middle, main cola? I just harvested yesterday and a few buds had a few of these dead calyxs in them. Does this mean she was dying or was I doing somthing wrong?


----------



## farfle (May 22, 2010)

week 7 12/12 on the 19th pix taken 20th

how much longer? im thinking right around 8 weeks as in the 26'th


----------



## phyzix (May 22, 2010)

Need better light? 60 Days 12/12, mostly sativa. Starting to flush now, a bit late.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 22, 2010)

nirvana21 said:


> hey does this look ready? this is 8th week into budding. but right now the plant right now is 8 weeks and 4 days. im just gonna harvest the cola first. and this is a pic of the cola


NO, that is not ready. at least another 7 - 10 days.



Truckn said:


> Hey would you mind checking these I'm a completely stumped first grower :s
> 
> 
> edit: They've gotten a little bigger since then Im not sure now


not even close.



farfle said:


> week 7 12/12 on the 19th pix taken 20th
> 
> how much longer? im thinking right around 8 weeks as in the 26'th


at least another week.


----------



## Truckn (May 22, 2010)

Not even close! Oh man they're sativa dominant strains too. Thank you a lot by the way I think its a white widow and started flowering March 5th


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 22, 2010)

Ok this thread is great and all, but here's a write up from SpruceZeus about when to harvest. *READ ME!!!!*


----------



## surgedup (May 23, 2010)

hey i have 3 plants that are flowering didnt keep track of how many weeks but at least 3+ weeks been flowering need to know how much longer


----------



## kho12 (May 23, 2010)

Hey this is a moby dick plant, im on my 7th week of flowering and i veg for 5 weeks. i also did lst. You think these are done?
View attachment 951971View attachment 951972View attachment 951973View attachment 951974View attachment 951975View attachment 951976View attachment 951977View attachment 951979View attachment 951980View attachment 951981View attachment 951982


----------



## surgedup (May 23, 2010)

all used with jacks classics 20 20 20 and bloom booster


surgedup said:


> hey i have 3 plants that are flowering didnt keep track of how many weeks but at least 3+ weeks been flowering need to know how much longer


----------



## s2grow (May 23, 2010)

thnx fdd ill be keepin a close eye on them ty


----------



## Maripan (May 23, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk,

Thank you so much for this thread. Today I am starting week 7 of flowering SSH in my first Medical (legal) grow. I think I get the idea from this thread as to what to look for. From what I see, I think I have at least one or two weeks to go before starting to flush for another two weeks. I'll send picts when I get close. I don't want to burden you with picts of flowers that are not yet close. Thanks again!!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

surgedup said:


> hey i have 3 plants that are flowering didnt keep track of how many weeks but at least 3+ weeks been flowering need to know how much longer



many more weeks.



kho12 said:


> Hey this is a moby dick plant, im on my 7th week of flowering and i veg for 5 weeks. i also did lst. You think these are done?
> View attachment 951971View attachment 951972View attachment 951973View attachment 951974View attachment 951975View attachment 951976View attachment 951977View attachment 951979View attachment 951980View attachment 951981View attachment 951982



about 2 more weeks.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 23, 2010)

OR! iNSTEAD OF ASKING SOMEoNE IF YOUR PLANTS ARE DONE, YOU CAN *READ THIS AND LEARN YOURSELF*.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 23, 2010)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> OR! iNSTEAD OF ASKING SOMEoNE IF YOUR PLANTS ARE DONE, YOU CAN *READ THIS AND LEARN YOURSELF*.


about 16 more days on this one.




i've turned into a bot.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 23, 2010)

Nah I'm thinking more like 17 days. That's just me though.


----------



## kho12 (May 23, 2010)

thanks fdd, i was wondering on my last week should i just do water with no nutrients and if so, do i water every day


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2010)

kho12 said:


> thanks fdd, i was wondering on my last week should i just do water with no nutrients and if so, do i water every day


the last 2 weeks should be plain water, as needed.


----------



## rollingstoned1988 (May 24, 2010)

hey fdd im about 3 wks til finished an im plannin on flushin my babies with a water/mollasses mixture for about the last week (i read on RIU that it gives your bud a real sweet finish) anyway u no your shit so just wondered if you've tried it or any advice with it ?

+ rep for the thread aswell , really good advice throughout


----------



## SmokeCrazy (May 24, 2010)

hi this is my g13 ppp how long do you think ?






and my LA woman.






thanks


----------



## mastadj19 (May 24, 2010)

My EasyRyder had a little trouble during early stages of flowering and now its coming back to life!  Let me know how long!


----------



## Potseed McGee (May 24, 2010)

Im curious to hear what you think about my babies, they were started on March 8th, or so and started flowering around April 4th.

I'll post the links since they are somewhat large:

http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3128/dsc0005.png
http://img691.imageshack.us/img691/4061/dsc0004.png
http://img39.imageshack.us/img39/1055/dsc0003.png

The two big ones are mystery seeds, the smaller is a PPP


----------



## farfle (May 24, 2010)

ok i know i just posted the other day but im doing it again with newer pictures and trich shots

all pictures taken today 4/24/10

i plan on harvesting 4/26/10


----------



## ManyClouds (May 24, 2010)

I'm back with some better pics, shes a sativa, and how can you tell shes ripe w/o a microscope? First grow here and I am not in the market for a micro... saving $$$ for the HID/Bubbler set up. Oh, and her top was burned bad so that is new growth from a week ago.


----------



## ganjaluvr (May 24, 2010)

farfle said:


> ok i know i just posted the other day but im doing it again with newer pictures and trich shots
> 
> all pictures taken today 4/24/10
> 
> i plan on harvesting 4/26/10


Fucking.. Nice bro. Nice... what camera you use?  Nice lighting too.. can see it in the trich shots. Nice.. 

SLR photography?

I've got these, 

P.S. by the way bro, you can go to RadioShack and get one for 10 bucks that will get the job done. It's just a little black plastic hand-held microscope.. looks cheap and is cheap but it gets the job done. I have one.

peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2010)

1 more week
2 more weeks
2 more weeks
2 more weeks
3 more weeks
1 more week


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 1 more week
> 2 more weeks
> 2 more weeks
> 2 more weeks
> ...


 
ohhh i get it now ...


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 24, 2010)

*READ WHEN TO HARVEST HERE. ALL YOUR HARVEST QUESTIONS WILL BE ANSWERED BY THIS ONE WRITEUP.*


----------



## WeSmkDro (May 24, 2010)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> *READ WHEN TO HARVEST HERE. ALL YOUR HARVEST QUESTIONS WILL BE ANSWERED BY THIS ONE WRITEUP.*


dont ban him fdd! : O hes only trying to help people !


----------



## mikehaze2 (May 24, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> dont ban him fdd! : O hes only trying to help people !


Ii lol'd for like 10 minutes!


----------



## fdd2blk (May 24, 2010)

WeSmkDro said:


> dont ban him fdd! : O hes only trying to help people !


why would i ban him? that's a pretty well written page.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (May 24, 2010)

This thread is awesome, and I'm not saying that write up is your holy grail of harvesting. Just more info is always good. Great thread fdd keep it up. I'll stop posting that.


----------



## natures medicine (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the thread fdd2blk saved me from taking my girls too early. GOOD LUCK AND HAPPY GROWING


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (May 25, 2010)

Plz need help. I've noticed some balls on my bud. Is this plant a hermie?Polenated? or they will pop out pistils?And how much longer ?I can post earlier photos if it is going to help.
and better resolution photos


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> Plz need help. I've noticed some balls on my bud. Is this plant a hermie?Polenated? or they will pop out pistils?And how much longer ?I can post earlier photos if it is going to help.
> View attachment 955920View attachment 955921and better resolution photos






that a hermie. you're gonna have seeds.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (May 25, 2010)

Should i move it away from other plants ? Is it going to pollenate them ? Will this hermie be good for smoke ?Will the seeds from it produce hermie plants too ?


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

To be perfectly honest, with this being my first grow, I can't tell if these are going to be ready *in 5 days like the breeder claims* or in 3 weeks. 

Nirvana claims that AK-48 can finish in 48 days under ideal conditions.

Her trichomes are beginning to tint amber, but obviously there are visible variables I am not experienced enough to see.

If this girl is anywhere near on schedule with the breeder's claims I should start giving her some pure water immediately. Although she's organic so it might not be so bad.

Anyway, here's the best I can come up with. This plant has been on *12/12 for 43 days, 42 in these pictures* (they're sleeping now). Sorry if she's horribly far from due and I apologize if I've done exactly what I was ridiculing others for earlier in the thread, but I'm _sincerely_ stumped on when to start flushing this girl. I have the rudimentary knowledge but lack the experience to be sure.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 25, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> Should i move it away from other plants ? Is it going to pollenate them ? Will this hermie be good for smoke ?Will the seeds from it produce hermie plants too ?


it will pollinate the others.

it will be full of seeds.

it will still be really good bud. 

the seeds will be hermies.



monkeybones said:


> To be perfectly honest, with this being my first grow, I can't tell if these are going to be ready *in 5 days like the breeder claims* or in 3 weeks.
> 
> Nirvana claims that AK-48 can finish in 48 days under ideal conditions.
> 
> ...



i'd start flushing in a few days. looks like 2 more weeks or so to go.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

Thank you faded. You've made my life a lot easier


----------



## RikoSuave55 (May 25, 2010)

im on week 7 of floweringWHite Widow + Big BudWhaddya think?


----------



## HiGuy209 (May 25, 2010)

First Plant










Different Plant





I think these are on there sixth week of flowering.Wanna know how much longer u think i have.Also i dont know what strain these two plants are any thoughts?


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 25, 2010)

Ok, tomorrow will be 9 weeks. I got a shot of the same bud with and without lights.40+ colas and i want to smoke one bad.sorry for the shitty pics.


----------



## monkeybones (May 25, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Ok, tomorrow will be 9 weeks. I got a shot of the same bud with and without lights.40+ colas and i want to smoke one bad.sorry for the shitty pics.


That's a hell of a plant.


----------



## 8eloulhs (May 26, 2010)

how about this ? plant???? the most leaves have been cut..... i think it's hermie . . . cut it or wait a week maybe ????


----------



## 8eloulhs (May 26, 2010)

and this i think is more mature than the previous .... what i should do with this .... ? 3-4 days ???


----------



## meathook666 (May 26, 2010)

I think you need to water this


----------



## mayhem8324 (May 26, 2010)

I am thinking about another week &1/2...... what's your opinion, fdd? Would you concur?


----------



## ivydupree (May 26, 2010)

they got pollinated i've taken some of the seeds out and they're striped and dried. should i go ahead and harvest. this is my first crop and was absent for a lot of the time unfortunately. high altitude and outdoors at the equator. they're six months old


----------



## aiwelaweka (May 26, 2010)

Okay she has been flowering outdoors for nine weeks. She is stretching out and looks like she wants to reveg and is making tons of leaves. What do u think







This is one of the buds.







The one on the right same story. Here is a closer look.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 26, 2010)

out of control. i can't keep up anymore. anyone wanna help?


----------



## HiGuy209 (May 26, 2010)

Dam finally post to see how much longer i got and page gets flooded haha


----------



## Phase420 (May 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> out of control. i can't keep up anymore. anyone wanna help?


Yep I'll help FDD... Heres how, EVERYONE IF YOUR PLANT ISNT PAST 9 WEEKS OF FLOWERING THEN ITS NOT DONE YET! POST AFTER 9TH WEEK!!! Im pretty sure most plant take 9-11 weeks of flowering! GET YOURSELF A MICRO SCOPE FROM RADIOSHACK FOR $13.00us AND CHECK THE TRICHOMES! LOTS OF CLOUDY AND AMBER CRYSTALS/THC AND YOUR GOOD TO GO! Hope I helped!!!


----------



## DobermanGuy (May 26, 2010)

sixstring2112 said:


> Ok, tomorrow will be 9 weeks. I got a shot of the same bud with and without lights.40+ colas and i want to smoke one bad.sorry for the shitty pics.
> View attachment 959313


 oh my. thats wonderful. I want one, lol.


----------



## CaliSun (May 26, 2010)

Wow, This thread has a lot of good information, and pics. +rep FDD.

Heres one that is 21 days flowering, I hope this is when the cola will start to fatten up.


----------



## ivydupree (May 26, 2010)

DobermanGuy said:


> oh my. thats wonderful. I want one, lol.


 is that a single plant? oh my so tasty looking


----------



## 8eloulhs (May 27, 2010)

can an1 help me beacause my plants are sick    ????? at page 33


----------



## jimmy130380 (May 27, 2010)

nah cmon fdd 
ya cant give up 
i was hoping when i was at 9 i could post a pic and see if ya think its ready


----------



## sixstring2112 (May 27, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> is that a single plant? oh my so tasty looking


yes just one, master kush that i vegged under cfl. I took a lot of clones off her before putting it under a 400 hps, then i got greedy and she has been under twin 600 hps for the last 4 weeks.should be another one just like it every other week


----------



## TCurtiss (May 28, 2010)

When you have time

Do you think she is ready??



Thanks

T


----------



## el tio (May 28, 2010)

hey there..week 4 what u think..? they ok..? need nutes or what..??


----------



## littlenig420 (May 28, 2010)

check me out. on the 8th I was told 2 more weeks. Its right on the 2nd week. More of my fan leaves ae hangin and falling off. Smaller leaves are turning yellow. She smells and looks wonderful... well not compared to anybodies on here, but for my first female shes pretty. I'm pretty damn high at the moment 2 lol. I have been in the thoughts of buying some seeds of an auto-flowering AK-47 mixed with another. I want to do those seeds the right way. (not sunlight and transporting to a dark closet as this plant as undergone)


----------



## RevRico (May 29, 2010)

Pretty sure there were taken within two days of each other. I asked in my journal, but no one has been posting ANYTHING in it. I'm estimating end of june early july for some, but there are others that while switched at the same time, are no where near as mature.


----------



## jfa916 (May 29, 2010)

all these pictures look great


----------



## purplebibble (May 29, 2010)

great thread!


----------



## lluciano7 (May 30, 2010)

57 days flowering. still dont look quite done but leaves are dropping cuz i flushed 2 weeks ago. i think i may have cut ferts off too early but i was timing it for 8 weeks. shoulda fert for 1 more week i think and went 9 weeks. anyway ya these are 8 weeks and 1 day. when should i cut? not sure on strain i had 3 kinds and they got mixed up. guessing its blue mystic but it coulda been power plant, or sweet purple. i grew the sweet purple before tho and it was way darker purple with pink hairs and smelled way diff. like berries. this has a real skunky smell.

View attachment 965981View attachment 965982View attachment 965983View attachment 965985View attachment 965986

these are 2 diff plants from the same batch of seeds. not sure strain on these but different then the last pics. one is retarted i dont know wtf happened to it. was super bushy but grew a buncha small retarted buds. its the one on the left in the pic with two. it smells like the sweet purple but no color to it. guessing it is sweet purple tho cuz i know the smell. the one on the right is unknown. stayed completly green and has a weird smell to it. kinda fruity but at times smells like hay or almost a cat pee type smell. 2nd pic is a closeup of the big bud of the one on the right.

View attachment 965984View attachment 965980


----------



## fdd2blk (May 30, 2010)

best bud shot thread ever. 


2 more weeks, except for that purple one. that one is done.


----------



## groove (May 31, 2010)

I've got 4 ladies, unknown strains. It's look like one of them will be ready before the aother three. there is no clouding or amber color, they all look like clear to me.

My plant is 9 weeks old from seedling. When I can expect to harvest? Will that main bud grow much? Plant is approx. 1 foot tall.


----------



## Maripan (May 31, 2010)

OK. Here's my girls on first day of 8th week. Judging from this thread they have about two weeks to go... Agreed?


----------



## hippychild123 (May 31, 2010)

Pics are pretty bad... I DO have some nice microscopic pictures of the triches, but they're .bmp which this site doesn't like.. 

Anyhow... this is one of my 3 plants, the fastest to mature by quite along way. Tis about 3 1/2 ft tall, and bushy as hell. The large fan leaves all over all of my plants have recently all turned yellow and wilted.. I've read about this, so I sat back and let it do it's thing.
One of the colas is maturing waaay faster than the others. Seriously, 90% of the pistils are red... but further down the cola it's stil only about 20-30% red, so I'm reluctant to harvest yet.. 

The triches on the plant are about 90% cloudy, 5% clear, 5% amber... it's my first grow, so I'm not really sure. I want mainly a sofa lock stone, but I wouldn't mind having abit of smoke with the thc trippyness aswell.. It's just hard to gauge because my plants are all maturing at very different rates, aswel as the individual colas. Lil help? 

Thanks,

HC


----------



## hippychild123 (May 31, 2010)

Another pic of the fast maturing cola.. 

HC.


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

How much time do you think I have? I have no idea whats going on with this girl.. I flushed her, gave her more lights, and she looks worse every day.  I think I'm just gonna harvest.. should I?


----------



## monkeybones (May 31, 2010)

thequestionis said:


> How much time do you think I have? I have no idea whats going on with this girl.. I flushed her, gave her more lights, and she looks worse every day.  I think I'm just gonna harvest.. should I?


Looks like you need to start in a bigger pot and give her more light next time. She looks like she's ready to come down.


----------



## fdd2blk (May 31, 2010)

thequestionis said:


> How much time do you think I have? I have no idea whats going on with this girl.. I flushed her, gave her more lights, and she looks worse every day.  I think I'm just gonna harvest.. should I?


looks over watered and overfed. looks done as well.


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

Yeah its my first grow.. I'm planning on doing a few things different next time...

so I should chop it?


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

okay thanks, 

Great post btw


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

So I chopped down the other plant, heres a pic of two of my other ones. the pics labeled 1 are one plant, and the ones labeled 2 are the other one  what do you think?


----------



## weedstuff (May 31, 2010)

Great thread, figured Id give it a go since I dont have any first hand experience. 

Here are two unknown strains 8 weeks of 12/12. Bud growth seemed to slow down and most hairs were getting brown by the end of week 7, so I figured they were nearing ready, but then there has been lots of new bud growth the last week, and now the white/brown ratio is far less again, and the bigger buds got up to an inch of extra height. From what I can tell the trics are mostly cloudy and some clear, so I guess there is some time left, but I would love an estimate on how long. 

Plant 2: whole plant + biggest bud



Plant 1: whole plant + biggest bud + smaller bud


----------



## chronichaze (May 31, 2010)

The first one looks hermie. Might just be the picture. By the first one i mean plant 2


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> The first one looks hermie. Might just be the picture. By the first one i mean plant 2



mine or weedstuff's?


----------



## chronichaze (May 31, 2010)

weedstuffs. not yours


----------



## thequestionis (May 31, 2010)

oh okay. haha. what do you think about my girls? how much more time should i give them?


----------



## sirsmokesawholelot (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you tell me how long you think on these? I was guessing another week. Thanks!


----------



## jimmy130380 (Jun 1, 2010)

hey fdd ,how ya doing? do ya think ya could look at this and tell me if im looking good for a chop in 2 weeks 
they are double gum and a lot of people say they are notorious for going over
thanks fdd


----------



## littlenig420 (Jun 1, 2010)

can someone tell me about mine as I'm in the mindset of cutting and hangin to harvest


----------



## Maripan (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey FDD, 

Sometimes it's hard to know which post you are responding to. Can you please provide feedback on post number 349? Sorry about the lack of focus on some of the picts. If needed, I can send better picts.

Thanks.


----------



## StangFreak69 (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it common to have a lot of white hairs (as opposed to the brown, shriveled ones) when you have 50-60% amber trichs?? Doing a new strain (g 13's pure gold-renamed lockstock i think) and never seen this many white hairs on one thats ready to clip.
THANKS!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 1, 2010)

StangFreak69 said:


> Is it common to have a lot of white hairs (as opposed to the brown, shriveled ones) when you have 50-60% amber trichs?? Doing a new strain (g 13's pure gold-renamed lockstock i think) and never seen this many white hairs on one thats ready to clip.
> THANKS!


if it has white hairs, it's NOT ready to clip.


----------



## AirWalker (Jun 1, 2010)

Ive got green runnin down the inside of my thighs,..cuz my buds gettin poped! First time poster here, enjoying the site, big shot out to FDD & SICC, they seem to help out alot of folks around here, thanx.

Here is the skinny, 2 plants here. 1. Sativa, that is a clone given to me by a homie. Had it for about 3 months, was really sickly when it first came to me so I had to spend a lil time with it. Plant 2 is actually 3 topped plants in an AeroGarden, the seeds come from bagseed and the origin is prolly nocal grown, tastey, but had seeds and after a couple weeks of smoking it, youre happy you have smoke, but ready to try something a bit more on the tasteyness scale. Anyway, 6 weeks into flowering on the AG. I am going to be making a big chronological day by day photo thread on the AG sub forum in about a month, so I dont want to go to far into it here with a wall o text.

Here is plant 1 the Sativa. My plan is tommorow (Wed) to start her on the first day of 10-14 days of water flush, before chop n crop. 




Plant 2 Indicas/Bagseed/AeroGarden. I have 2.5 weeks left of feeding, followed by 10-14 of water flush. Granted that could be tweaked and Im playing things by usually 3-5 day increments.




These pix are prolly extremly large, but I am a tweaker for nice photos and being able to see whats really going on with the growth, blabla. Thnx again folks, to all that help out and are cool. Glad we have a nice global forum to come together and chop it up! Cheers mates! By all means, if you see something that is off, stear me right! Also, as you can see in a pic there, I live by FF,..and the grainular too, its just sweet cambodian breast milk **clink** lolol. 

1
AirWalker


----------



## ancap (Jun 1, 2010)

FDD, I posted a thread here. Can you give your thoughts? I stupidly already started new seeds that are now 5 days sprouted that will need to sit in the spots that the current plants are occupying. I probably can only stretch this another 12 days or so...


----------



## ancap (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok... here are some updated pictures of my Nirvana Northern Lights at 58 days old (in flowering), growing under two 400 watt HPS and a 125 watt daylight cfl. I have just under two weeks before I will need to put my new plants in this grow box (I timed this badly). Do you think they will reach the minimum window for harvest by then?? Thanks...


View attachment 973031 View attachment 973032 View attachment 973033 View attachment 973034 View attachment 973035


----------



## Wants2Learn (Jun 3, 2010)

Wish I found this thread earlier, I already made one in the newbie forum, so to save a duplicate post, could you give an opinion on mine. ? *>>>>>HERE<<<<<*

Thanks
Great thread by the way, even looking at your replies to others has taught me a lot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2010)

ancap said:


> Ok... here are some updated pictures of my Nirvana Northern Lights at 58 days old (in flowering), growing under two 400 watt HPS and a 125 watt daylight cfl. I have just under two weeks before I will need to put my new plants in this grow box (I timed this badly). Do you think they will reach the minimum window for harvest by then?? Thanks...
> 
> 
> View attachment 973031 View attachment 973032 View attachment 973033 View attachment 973034 View attachment 973035



those have several weeks yet.


----------



## Tsizzle (Jun 3, 2010)

i don't know if you can see this but this is the order of the pics: 
the church 2
papaya
the church 1
lsd
white rhino 1
white rhino 2


thx for the help fdd!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 3, 2010)

Tsizzle said:


> i don't know if you can see this but this is the order of the pics:
> the church 2
> papaya
> the church 1
> ...


still a couple weeks left on all of those.


----------



## Wants2Learn (Jun 4, 2010)

Here are a few pics of my babies, taken this morning 5 mins before the lights kicked in, Big Buddha 'Cheese' day 45 of flower.

4 plants in there, I let them go without too much trimming so it's a bit of a jungle in there...lol

They are very green, so I think a full 2 week flush is required, hope I haven't left it to late...


----------



## hank76 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi you all! I'm glad to be part of this 

This is my second (first last year was a fail: one male, one dead) attempt.
These are two autoflowering small babies, here are some data:
- Seed: 1 Fast Bud, 1 Speed Devil (from Sweetseed store)
- Pot: 5,2 litres (about 1,4 gallons)
- Height: 38 cm. so far (about 15 inches)
- Age: 49 days from germination

First shot is a family snapshot, 2, 3, 4 are from the Fast Bud, 5, 6 and 7 are from Speed Devil.

1) What do you think? How much before they are finished?
2) The plants are really small, as you can see. How much yield in your opinion?

Thank you very much


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 4, 2010)

hank76 said:


> Hi you all! I'm glad to be part of this
> 
> This is my second (first last year was a fail: one male, one dead) attempt.
> These are two autoflowering small babies, here are some data:
> ...


 I would say in between a 1/4 and 1/2 ounce


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jun 7, 2010)

How much longer ?>


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 7, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> How much longer ?>


I would say that is finished only because it doesnt look like they are going to grow anymore.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jun 7, 2010)

Hmm intresting part is that a few new hairs are growing and i watched under scope trichomes are turning slightly cloudy,, but no trace of white or amber


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2010)

wow. i cant belive this threads still goin.. and he's still answering questions.. man.. no wonder ur close to 50,000 posts!! lol. thats nice of you tho to sit and help out everyone. =) i do have a plant i'd like to post a couple pics of tomorrow.. im pretty sure they'll be done in 1-2 weeks... but its nice to have a 2nd opinion ya know? i'll post the pics tomorrow.


----------



## eager apprentice (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey there FDD, these are seedsman WW and GHSC Big Bang, they are now 47 days into 12/12 and at day 21 i noticed i had a couple of Big Bang hermies that were removed but they had polinated some of the plants shown here but only on the lower branches.

How long do you think mate or do you need some better close up pics??

EA.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

Abysmal Darkenin said:


> How much longer ?>


i think i see male flowers in the first pic. i think it's about done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> Hey there FDD, these are seedsman WW and GHSC Big Bang, they are now 47 days into 12/12 and at day 21 i noticed i had a couple of Big Bang hermies that were removed but they had polinated some of the plants shown here but only on the lower branches.
> 
> How long do you think mate or do you need some better close up pics??
> 
> EA.


very nice. looks dense. i'd go 2 more weeks and check again.


----------



## Creek (Jun 7, 2010)

These are pure afghans flipped them to flower april 6th. 
Not allot of thricomes and seemed to have swelled out exept for the main cola. Tricomes look about 10% amber under a scope but barely any pistols have wilted. 
Never seen any strain do this before seems to have not done anything in the past 2 weeks.
They are in aero leaves are yellowing and dying leading me to belave I only have about a week left but they look like they need another 3 weeks to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

feed them plain water and they may snap out of it.


----------



## Creek (Jun 7, 2010)

Been on plain water for the last 4 days. I will let them go for another 3 days then chop and make butter with them. Absolutly no smell coming from them either. Super light sensitive too cant get the 600's with in 18" in aircooled hood with out bleaching them.

Thanks for the reply


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 7, 2010)

Creek said:


> Been on plain water for the last 4 days. I will let them go for another 3 days then chop and make butter with them. Absolutly no smell coming from them either. Super light sensitive too cant get the 600's with in 18" in aircooled hood with out bleaching them.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


i'd let them go several more weeks. they need some time to "ripen". 

raise the lights, they look fine. flush for 2 more weeks and post some new pics.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Jun 7, 2010)

Hey FDD-

I have some guests coming to visit June 19th for the weekend- needless to say, the whole house smells like skunky Mary Jane. The Pure smells the strongest and I have 2 bagseeds growing with her that aren't even close to being done.
I am hoping to only chop down my Pure and let the Bagseeds stay since they aren't close yet.

My question is:
If I chop down the Pure this weekend, how much 'damage' will I be doing? I know there will be loss in growth/size but what about potency? Also, if you can tell from the pics, how much dry weight do you think I will get off the girl? And, ideally, how much more time should she need, if I was able to let her grow fully? (my guess is 2 more weeks, maybe 3?)

ps- I am going to post the bagseeds in another post so maybe you can guess the timeframe on them... I can't believe they need so much more time than the Pure!



Thanks so much!


----------



## hank76 (Jun 8, 2010)

hank76 said:


> Hi you all! I'm glad to be part of this
> 
> This is my second (first last year was a fail: one male, one dead) attempt.
> These are two autoflowering small babies, here are some data:
> ...


*chronichaze*, thank you 

I try again with a few new pictures, asking whether it's time to flush or not 

Now we are at day 53 from germination and comparing to the photos of four days ago I can see that buds are still growing a lot 

Tell me what you think... Plants are beginning to smell very sweet: speed devil seems to me to smell a bit like coffee and cocoa, while fast bud smells more like incense, it's spicy... 
It looks to me that speed devil is going faster than fast bud: she has lots of brown pistils (even if I've read that this doesn't mean that much) but the thricomes, as far as I can see, are still all milky.

Here you are, first five photos are of speed devil, the other four of fast bud:


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2010)

Heyy man watsup?? allrighty heres a few pics of my plant. pretty sure it will be done within 1-2 weeks.. but i always like other peoples opinions.. and i'd like to hear urs. =)

View attachment 981831View attachment 981832View attachment 981834View attachment 981835View attachment 981837


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

that looks killer. i want to see it again in 10 days.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks killer. i want to see it again in 10 days.


=) Thanks man. yea for CFL's... cant complain. my last WW plant (My avatar pic) i grew with CFL's as well, and yielded over 3 ounces. =) heres the link to it if u wanna check it out.. harvest is on page 69 in case u wanna get right to the good part. lol.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl.html

and the journal with that plant i posted pics of is in my signature.

and i'll be sure to update on here in 10 days. =)


----------



## i<3bubbleponics (Jun 8, 2010)

hi, i started this https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/325414-im-dirt-farmer-no-more.html grow from seed on jan 25th and in a few days from now, this lady is about to be in her 11th week since first white hairs appeared. (i vegged her 24/hr for almost 2 months)

she just recently recovered from light burns on all her 11 tops, i also basically starved her because i was only been feeding her part 1 of a 3 part nute mix. yes, me = noob

i now have her on floragrow/floramicro/florabloom and she is looking alot better. 

I'm just wondering if i'm going to set some type of "slowest flower session ever" record, lol how long can this possibly last?

thanks, here are a few pics from today:

btw, i apologize for the crappy picture quality :/


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 8, 2010)

Get a more upclose pics. You cant really see much only a bush with what looks to be buds.


i<3bubbleponics said:


> hi, i started this https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/325414-im-dirt-farmer-no-more.html grow from seed on jan 25th and in a few days from now, this lady is about to be in her 11th week since first white hairs appeared. (i vegged her 24/hr for almost 2 months)
> 
> she just recently recovered from light burns on all her 11 tops, i also basically starved her because i was only been feeding her part 1 of a 3 part nute mix. yes, me = noob
> 
> ...


----------



## Creek (Jun 8, 2010)

i<3bubbleponics Let it go at least 3 more weeks looks like it has allot of filling out to do


----------



## lddale (Jun 8, 2010)

my buds azre growing funny looking leaves out of the bud not like the rest


----------



## i<3bubbleponics (Jun 8, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Get a more upclose pics. You cant really see much only a bush with what looks to be buds.


hmm, i posted a close up of the main top...but yes my camera sux balls.

if i get closer it blurs. maybe i'll try and post some close up pics using a magnifying glass.


----------



## Creek (Jun 8, 2010)

i<3bubbleponics said:


> hmm, i posted a close up of the main top...but yes my camera sux balls.
> 
> if i get closer it blurs. maybe i'll try and post some close up pics using a magnifying glass.


 Looks like you had some serious problems with that plant too. looks like you need more light as well


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks like your plant might be revegging. Do you have any light leaks?


i<3bubbleponics said:


> hi, i started this https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/325414-im-dirt-farmer-no-more.html grow from seed on jan 25th and in a few days from now, this lady is about to be in her 11th week since first white hairs appeared. (i vegged her 24/hr for almost 2 months)
> 
> she just recently recovered from light burns on all her 11 tops, i also basically starved her because i was only been feeding her part 1 of a 3 part nute mix. yes, me = noob
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

i<3bubbleponics said:


> hmm, i posted a close up of the main top...but yes my camera sux balls.
> 
> if i get closer it blurs. maybe i'll try and post some close up pics using a magnifying glass.


back off on the nutes just a tiny bit and give it 3 more weeks and we'll look again.


----------



## i<3bubbleponics (Jun 8, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> Looks like your plant might be revegging. Do you have any light leaks?


 
i don't think i have any light leaks, she is in a closet with the door closed during off hours, also i hang mylar between her and the door.


----------



## i<3bubbleponics (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> back off on the nutes just a tiny bit and give it 3 more weeks and we'll look again.


rgr that, thanks


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 8, 2010)

Pk and Mango


----------



## johnny961 (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd deserves some kudos helping all out in this thread for along time.Got more patience than me. But nobody better to ask.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> Pk and Mango


2 more weeks.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


 That was day thirty4. My Three key is missing haha. They were almost 5 weeks done in those pictures.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 8, 2010)

mr.smileyface said:


> That was day thirty4. My Three key is missing haha. They were almost 5 weeks done in those pictures.


3 more weeks.


----------



## mr.smileyface (Jun 8, 2010)

yea. The mango is like a popcan on top of a stick haha.


----------



## Zanthus (Jun 8, 2010)

Got any timelines on OG Kush to mature. I have some that have been in flower for 13 weeks. The Trichs are milky but no ambering. Any info or suggestions ?

Zan


----------



## ginoSA (Jun 9, 2010)

PLEASE CHECK THS BABY  i wanna chop her down 
Flowering since 5 April
300wCFL


----------



## fredman99 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi, I am flowering Great White Shark on CFL's. The one last plant looks fat and juicy; about 8.5 weeks into flowering. My question is, since I have been using flushing water, there appears to be new bud growth in the form of white hairs. I am trying to determine if there is 75% brown hairs, but these new white hairs are making me question this. Should I harvest based on the recommended flowering time, or go by sight? Any help would be great, thanks.


----------



## RevRico (Jun 9, 2010)

These ones seem to be about 2wks ahead of the rest. The day these pics were taken, the 6th, they got fed again, but I'm curious if I should be starting the final processes on these ones yet. They were just shy of 11 weeks from seeds when the pics were taken, from what data I have, 5 weeks into flowering yesterday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> PLEASE CHECK THS BABY  i wanna chop her down
> Flowering since 5 April
> 300wCFL





RevRico said:


> These ones seem to be about 2wks ahead of the rest. The day these pics were taken, the 6th, they got fed again, but I'm curious if I should be starting the final processes on these ones yet. They were just shy of 11 weeks from seeds when the pics were taken, from what data I have, 5 weeks into flowering yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 983570View attachment 983571View attachment 983572View attachment 983573View attachment 983574



maybe another week on both of these.


----------



## hank76 (Jun 9, 2010)

hank76 said:


> *chronichaze*, thank you
> 
> I try again with a few new pictures, asking whether it's time to flush or not
> 
> ...


 *fdd2blk , *

it's my third attempt, can you tell me something about my babies, please 

Last photos (2 days ago) are in the first post of this page https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-40.html

Thank you anyway


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

hank76 said:


> *fdd2blk , *
> 
> it's my third attempt, can you tell me something about my babies, please
> 
> ...



i need pics. your link is bad.


----------



## MrSoloDolo (Jun 9, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Hey FDD-
> 
> I have some guests coming to visit June 19th for the weekend- needless to say, the whole house smells like skunky Mary Jane. The Pure smells the strongest and I have 2 bagseeds growing with her that aren't even close to being done.
> I am hoping to only chop down my Pure and let the Bagseeds stay since they aren't close yet.
> ...


Just bumping mine since I didn't see a response. Thanks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 9, 2010)

MrSoloDolo said:


> Just bumping mine since I didn't see a response. Thanks!!



that's really close. maybe a week, if that.


----------



## lryanx17 (Jun 9, 2010)

shes been in flowering for a while. like two months how long ya think..


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 9, 2010)

Auto Diesell Ryder day 64 how long you think?

View attachment 984024View attachment 984025


----------



## goatslayer (Jun 9, 2010)

Hows this look 7 weeks 2 days. Other than the pm.


----------



## hank76 (Jun 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need pics. your link is bad.


Sorry, try this one: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-40.html#post4257502

EDIT: new pictures, day 55 from germination:


----------



## whiterabbit (Jun 9, 2010)

Bagseed

8 weeks flowering.
150 Watts of cfls between that and another girl who is about two weeks out
ordered my scope two weeks ago 

8 weeks floweringView attachment 984850View attachment 984851View attachment 984852View attachment 984854View attachment 984855View attachment 984856View attachment 984857


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 10, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> Auto Diesell Ryder day 64 how long you think?
> 
> View attachment 984016View attachment 984019View attachment 984020View attachment 984022View attachment 984023View attachment 984024View attachment 984025


Just bumping mine since I didn't see a response. Thanks!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2010)

damn fdd... looks liek u got ur hands full.. hahaha. good luck!! and if u ever want sum1 else to give their opinions on wen they think other ppl's plants r done. let me know and i'll try to help ya out.. i kno my guess probly wont be as accurate as urs.. but it might help u out a lil. cuz some of them r easy to tell


----------



## Keyzkush11307 (Jun 10, 2010)

IMG_0047.JPG how much longer


----------



## *Love420 (Jun 10, 2010)

I keep waiting to see Lots of orange hairs...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2010)

newbud123 said:


> Just bumping mine since I didn't see a response. Thanks!!



that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2010)

if your buds are covered in white hairs, they are NOT done. 

you know they have at least 2 - 3 weeks left, why bother asking if they are DONE yet? clogs the thread up for those whop are actually close. 


thanks for all the nice bud shots. they all look great. keep them coming.


----------



## hank76 (Jun 10, 2010)

IF you are talking to me I just asked for the remaining time, I was 99% sure they were not done.
I'm a newbie so I just need to know when to start flushing 

Sorry, didn't want to bother you.

Thanks a lot


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 10, 2010)

Pics are best.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2010)

hank76 said:


> IF you are talking to me I just asked for the remaining time, I was 99% sure they were not done.
> I'm a newbie so I just need to know when to start flushing
> 
> Sorry, didn't want to bother you.
> ...


i'm talking to everyone.


----------



## uszaty (Jun 10, 2010)

http://img34.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscf2307dl.jpg lol couldeyoutell me how many days left to cut ??blueberyy i lemon skun lowlife 48 day


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2010)

uszaty said:


> http://img34.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dscf2307dl.jpg lol couldeyoutell me how many days left to cut ??blueberyy i lemon skun lowlife 48 day



i'd go 10 - 14 more days. post new pics before you chop them.


----------



## beachgreens (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey, I was just wondering how much longer you think mine have. They are at 6 and a half wks into flowering. She is an indica .. "Super Girl".


----------



## cowboy916 (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's my pics hope there good enough first 3 pics are sour grape all other pics I think are purple kush both at day 43 of 12/12
sour grapes
View attachment 986936View attachment 986937View attachment 986941
purple kush
View attachment 986945View attachment 986946View attachment 986951View attachment 986954
sorry not sure why my pics are posting like that but if you click on them it will show you the pic
Thanks for you time


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 10, 2010)

beachgreens said:


> Hey, I was just wondering how much longer you think mine have. They are at 6 and a half wks into flowering. She is an indica .. "Super Girl".





cowboy916 said:


> Here's my pics hope there good enough first 3 pics are sour grape all other pics I think are purple kush both at day 43 of 12/12
> sour grapes
> View attachment 986936View attachment 986937View attachment 986941
> purple kush
> ...





i'd try to push it 2 more weeks on both of these.


----------



## beachgreens (Jun 11, 2010)

What would make the hair die off so early? Thanks for your time. 

Also, if you have time, would you mind taking a look at this problem I've been having. This has been an on going thing and is the reason I harvested early last grow. I ended up looking about 2/3's of expected weight. Thank you. 
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/334824-please-help.html


----------



## lddale (Jun 11, 2010)

are they readyView attachment 987084View attachment 987070View attachment 987086View attachment 987072View attachment 987073


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2010)

lddale said:


> are they readyView attachment 987084View attachment 987070View attachment 987086View attachment 987072View attachment 987073


close, but not quite.


----------



## HeXuM311 (Jun 11, 2010)

View attachment 987543View attachment 987544View attachment 987545View attachment 987546 View attachment 987550View attachment 987551View attachment 987552

These beauties are the result of one plant, 600w MH/HPS Dual Lumatek Ballast, Mylar, 6-Gallon Bubbleponics 6-Planter with One Plant (Power Kush x Rocklock). It is just about 30 days into flowering, and there are a lot of red hairs on the ends of the branches, however I still believe that given all of the care and superior conditions, I should expect it to fill out quite a bit more. Six gallons with optimum lighting and nutrition for one plant should make this double in size, right? How many weeks until this one is done?


----------



## mr.lucky405 (Jun 11, 2010)

my first grow, and i'm not sure when to start flushing. they're 7 weeks old on 6/13. nirvana short riders under a 200 watt cfl with two 43 watt cfl's on either side. the hairs are starting to darken, and the bigger leaves are browning, despite my addition of nitrogen. i looked at the trichs with an 8x lupe today and though i've never looked up close until now and have nothing to compare to, i'd have to say they look mostly clearish. nirvana says 8 weeks, but eyes on here have said they are going to need more. what do you think oh wise one? thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2010)

HeXuM311 said:


> View attachment 987543View attachment 987544View attachment 987545View attachment 987546 View attachment 987550View attachment 987551View attachment 987552
> 
> These beauties are the result of one plant, 600w MH/HPS Dual Lumatek Ballast, Mylar, 6-Gallon Bubbleponics 6-Planter with One Plant (Power Kush x Rocklock). It is just about 30 days into flowering, and there are a lot of red hairs on the ends of the branches, however I still believe that given all of the care and superior conditions, I should expect it to fill out quite a bit more. Six gallons with optimum lighting and nutrition for one plant should make this double in size, right? How many weeks until this one is done?



another month.



mr.lucky405 said:


> View attachment 987762View attachment 987761View attachment 987760View attachment 987759
> 
> my first grow, and i'm not sure when to start flushing. they're 7 weeks old on 6/13. nirvana short riders under a 200 watt cfl with two 43 watt cfl's on either side. the hairs are starting to darken, and the bigger leaves are browning, despite my addition of nitrogen. i looked at the trichs with an 8x lupe today and though i've never looked up close until now and have nothing to compare to, i'd have to say they look mostly clearish. nirvana says 8 weeks, but eyes on here have said they are going to need more. what do you think oh wise one? thanks!


7 - 10 more days should do it.


----------



## scooby33 (Jun 11, 2010)

hi what do you think about these not even sure what thay are
thanks for help .


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 11, 2010)

more weeks.


----------



## scooby33 (Jun 11, 2010)

ok thanks do you know what thay are


----------



## Northpinellasdan (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry if the pics are big, i don't know how to make it in the attached thumbnail..
Also I apologize for even posting them... its just I need some serious guidiance.. This is my first grow and i have other plants but this is the indica thats small and budding nicely.
can you let me know how long you gus think till harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## Northpinellasdan (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks fdd you da man!!


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 12, 2010)

Northpinellasdan said:


> sorry if the pics are big, i don't know how to make it in the attached thumbnail..
> Also I apologize for even posting them... its just I need some serious guidiance.. This is my first grow and i have other plants but this is the indica thats small and budding nicely.
> can you let me know how long you gus think till harvest.


Looks to me like your plant is re-vegging and has been pollinated.
I would have to say you have a long way to go.
It's going to bush out and then flower again in the Fall.
Good Luck!


----------



## mr.lucky405 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks for the help! cool : )


----------



## Northpinellasdan (Jun 12, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Looks to me like your plant is re-vegging and has been pollinated.
> I would have to say you have a long way to go.
> It's going to bush out and then flower again in the Fall.
> Good Luck!


Pollinated... of course not.. i have no clue why this would even be a comment.. plz explain...

re-vegging... doesn't look like it to me at all.. but you could be right.. im starting new ones right now cause its gonna be august soon so they will be naturally flowering..

btw I live in florida.. and the weather is tropical down here... so I am not even sure if the budding cycle applies that strictly down here...

so far everytime a plant matures to 2 months it begins to bud... its happening to the big bush that is not budding..


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 12, 2010)

Northpinellasdan said:


> Pollinated... of course not.. i have no clue why this would even be a comment.. plz explain...
> 
> re-vegging... doesn't look like it to me at all.. but you could be right.. im starting new ones right now cause its gonna be august soon so they will be naturally flowering..
> 
> ...


That new single leaflet growth coming straight out of the flower is a sign of re-vegging.
The swollen seed pods could or could not be indicative of pollination.


----------



## huntsman (Jun 12, 2010)

this is my 1st grow.pics taken 2 months after i turned them ,i know you said if the hairs are still white that they are not ready but i can see orange ones also ... so cant be far off hey ? thanks in advance for your reply


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 12, 2010)

huntsman said:


> View attachment 989814View attachment 989812this is my 1st grow.pics taken 2 months after i turned them ,i know you said if the hairs are still white that they are not ready but i can see orange ones also ... so cant be far off hey ? thanks in advance for your reply


2 more weeks.


----------



## huntsman (Jun 12, 2010)

they have just finished 1 week on pk13 -14 and now 1 week of flora then week of just water then harvest sound about right?


----------



## RAMDOCTOR (Jun 13, 2010)

first time gettin bud


----------



## JN811 (Jun 13, 2010)

how much longer?


----------



## shedevils (Jun 13, 2010)

View attachment 990237View attachment 990232View attachment 990231View attachment 990218


----------



## shedevils (Jun 13, 2010)

Hello

How far off you reckon these girls are?

Cheers bud


----------



## shedevils (Jun 13, 2010)

[quote[/quote


> hey are these far off


]


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

shedevils said:


> View attachment 990247[quote


[/QUOTE]

another 10 - 14 days.


----------



## Maripan (Jun 13, 2010)

FDD, 

This is my third attempt at getting feedback here. I hope I just slipped through the cracks. 

This is my first grow, Super Silver Haze, starting today week 10 of flowering stage. I plan to start flushing tomorrow and harvest when ready. Here's four picts. How much time do you think these need? Feedback will be GREATLY appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Creek (Jun 13, 2010)

Maripan said:


> FDD,
> 
> This is my third attempt at getting feedback here. I hope I just slipped through the cracks.
> 
> ...


You got about 4 weeks left man. SSH takes a while to finish


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

Maripan said:


> FDD,
> 
> This is my third attempt at getting feedback here. I hope I just slipped through the cracks.
> 
> ...


it's not even close, not a brown hair on it.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 13, 2010)

Your advice turned out to be quite on target.
So may I bother you for another consultation?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 13, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Your advice turned out to be quite on target.
> So may I bother you for another consultation?


that looks done.

that's not powdery mildew on the fan leaves is it?


----------



## dapurp (Jun 13, 2010)

sum nice ass plants how tall r they


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.
> 
> that's not powdery mildew on the fan leaves is it?


Thanks,
Yes that's a little mildew and mites.
Been toxifying the room with heavy doses of CO2 and a mild concentration of insecticidal soap.

The mildew I've been wiping down and rinsing off.

Maintenance becomes a hassle in a perpetual garden, but I always have meds.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jun 14, 2010)

dapurp said:


> sum nice ass plants how tall r they


Thanks, This 1 in particular is maybe over 2ft.
most of the rest are over 3ft.


----------



## treehuggr (Jun 14, 2010)

Hey how much longer on this lovely lady?


----------



## newbud123 (Jun 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.


thanks ffd2blk I choped her yestorday


----------



## Maripan (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn! I'll not flush them now, wait another two or three weeks, and get back to you. Thank you!!


----------



## lavinius (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's my second grow, KushberryXSkunk (DNA), day 63. It's week 9, and second week of flush. Thanks FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2010)

treehuggr said:


> Hey how much longer on this lovely lady?
> View attachment 992284
> View attachment 992285




2 weeks or so.





lavinius said:


> Here's my second grow, KushberryXSkunk (DNA), day 63. It's week 9, and second week of flush. Thanks FDD View attachment 992776View attachment 992777View attachment 992778View attachment 992779



about 10 more days.


----------



## lavinius (Jun 14, 2010)

sweet, thanks FDD . It's so hard to wait it out when they're this close.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2010)

Heyyyy watsup Fdd? yea i posted my Nirvana White Widow plant like a week ago.. adn was sayin i thought it had 1-2 weeks left, adn jsut wanted ur opinion.. and u said to post sum pics in about a week or so.. soo im postin these pics now.. cuz i checked the trichs yesterday... and i'm probly at like 30% amber trichs... and thats enough for me. lol. thats actually right where i like it.. cuz i dont like the couchlock stone too much... there are sum white hairs on certain buds still..? but i checked the trichs adn theyre deff amber.. 

anywayz.. figured i'd post a few pics and show them to ya b4 i chope'd... thinkin about leavin them in darkness till 2morrow morning and then chopping away... what do ya think??



soo wat do u think.. the trichs are 30% amber... im at week 8.. but theres still sum white hairs here and there... do u think i should jsut go ahead and harvest tomorrow like planned?? i jsut really dont like the strong couchlock high.. and dont want to wait too long and not enjoy the high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2010)

white widow is a sativa, it gives you an uppity high when ripened properly. it looks really close. maybe 3 or 4 more days, if at all possible.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> white widow is a sativa, it gives you an uppity high when ripened properly. it looks really close. maybe 3 or 4 more days, if at all possible.


is it a sativa?? i always wondered.. every1 of mine have been short/bushy, such as this one. and ok. lol. i will do my best to be patient! hahaha. thanks again man. my thread is in my signature if u wanna check out the harvest.. cuz i dont wanna post them on ur thread. thanks for the quick reply again. =)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> is it a sativa?? i always wondered.. every1 of mine have been short/bushy, such as this one. and ok. lol. i will do my best to be patient! hahaha. thanks again man. my thread is in my signature if u wanna check out the harvest.. cuz i dont wanna post them on ur thread. thanks for the quick reply again. =)


i could be wrong.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i could be wrong.


lol. i just checked Nirvana and it sais 60% sativa 40% indica... but i think i just got an indica pheno. =) thanks again. ur the man! cant wait to harvest this plant. im thinkin 3 ounces again.. i got 3 ounces from my last WW plant.. with only a 3 week vegg and 8 week flower.... and with only CFL's. =)


----------



## godsbestgift (Jun 14, 2010)

Damn i Can't believe this Thread is still going strong..well i got a few pics maybe someone can tell me when they should be done, my guess is 2 weeks. Comments please>....

 I hadda throw in the black light special


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 14, 2010)

many more weeks.


----------



## Total Head (Jun 14, 2010)

here's some satori halfway thru 8th week flowering. satori is supposed to take around 9-10 weeks but i'm worried they won't be done then. these bitches are maturing slowly. will 2 weeks be enough? the insurance inspector needs to come and i don't know how long i can stall.


----------



## zmansmoke (Jun 14, 2010)

should i just chop it or let it reveg back 
it had started to bud on 3/27??? NEED HELP PEOPLE

also i live in bay area california


----------



## bodazephyr (Jun 15, 2010)

these say they have a 50-65 day flowering period and I'm at day 44. So should I start flushing now or feed in 2 days and start flushing after that? Also their supposed to turn purple so what would you recommend to help that along.


----------



## bodazephyr (Jun 15, 2010)

These are also on day 44 but its super lemon haze and supposed to flower for 9-10 weeks. what do you think about them? few more weeks?


----------



## lddale (Jun 15, 2010)

is this ready? is som




ething wrong with it?


----------



## jebzy (Jun 15, 2010)

*how long?
thanks man
*


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 15, 2010)

I guess I'll pile on. This is one of my slh's with the photo taken at day 54 flower


----------



## shedevils (Jun 15, 2010)

Hey bud,

Thanks for your advise, you were spot on with what we have marked on the calendar

Can i ask for a couple more pointers? After the 10-14 days do we then commence flush for a week, or should we start that sooner?

Do nuggets all of a sudden mature up at the end? there pretty firm but was hoping to get a tad more weight

What you averaging in grams on nugd up trees indoor?

Thanks in advance


----------



## emilio613 (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi there. I was wondering how much longer I should keep mine going. This one is a experimental hybrid, that was one part White Dwarf autoflower, and one part White Rhino. It took on the autoflower phenotype, and it's only been growing 1.5 months or so... it started flowering at one month.

Let me, by the pics, how much longer I should wait before I start a) Flushing, and b) harvesting.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Anonymouse (Jun 15, 2010)

Ok got a couple for ya, here's the first:

Many thanks


----------



## Anonymouse (Jun 15, 2010)

And here's the other:


----------



## ManyClouds (Jun 15, 2010)

Shes in the 9th week, Sativa dominant strain, not a good set-up but it is what it is.


----------



## tharmon3 (Jun 15, 2010)

i think 5 wks flowering (Nirvana Shortrider {AF})


----------



## rzza (Jun 15, 2010)

i see some flamin comin on. did you guys read through this thread even a little bit?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

wooo hooo, i'm fucking famous. 



fuck


overwhelmed.

i need more bongloads and a few hours this evening. i will do my best to get to all of you.


----------



## newgrowop (Jun 15, 2010)

and to add to your work, here a few more pics. White widow 45 days into flower. Bubbleponics under 2 600W MH's. Most of them look the same except for 1 plant which looks a little behind.


----------



## JRyanGT (Jun 15, 2010)

Its been in 12/12 for about 6 weeks. thanks for the help!


----------



## newgrowop (Jun 15, 2010)

These are the slow ones

View attachment 995518View attachment 995515View attachment 995513View attachment 995512


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

newgrowop said:


> and to add to your work, here a few more pics. White widow 45 days into flower. Bubbleponics under 2 600W MH's. Most of them look the same except for 1 plant which looks a little behind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 995440View attachment 995438View attachment 995437View attachment 995436View attachment 995435View attachment 995434View attachment 995433View attachment 995432View attachment 995431View attachment 995429View attachment 995428View attachment 995427View attachment 995426View attachment 995425View attachment 995424View attachment 995423View attachment 995422View attachment 995421View attachment 995420View attachment 995419View attachment 995418View attachment 995416View attachment 995414View attachment 995411



white widow takes 10 weeks. why would you ask if they were done at 6?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

Total Head said:


> here's some satori halfway thru 8th week flowering. satori is supposed to take around 9-10 weeks but i'm worried they won't be done then. these bitches are maturing slowly. will 2 weeks be enough? the insurance inspector needs to come and i don't know how long i can stall.


those are not done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

zmansmoke said:


> should i just chop it or let it reveg back
> it had started to bud on 3/27??? NEED HELP PEOPLE
> 
> also i live in bay area california


chop it before it reveg's. maybe in another week or 2.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

bodazephyr said:


> these say they have a 50-65 day flowering period and I'm at day 44. So should I start flushing now or feed in 2 days and start flushing after that? Also their supposed to turn purple so what would you recommend to help that along.




2 more weeks. 

they may start changing color once you start flushing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

bodazephyr said:


> These are also on day 44 but its super lemon haze and supposed to flower for 9-10 weeks. what do you think about them? few more weeks?



more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

lddale said:


> is this ready? is View attachment 994308View attachment 994309View attachment 994310View attachment 994311View attachment 994312som
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i need new glasses.

looks like it's trying to reveg outside. hard to tell but it looks close to finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

jebzy said:


> View attachment 994427View attachment 994428View attachment 994429View attachment 994430View attachment 994431View attachment 994432*how long?
> thanks man
> *


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

Teejay13 said:


> I guess I'll pile on. This is one of my slh's with the photo taken at day 54 flower
> View attachment 994456View attachment 994457
> View attachment 994463



that looks really close and really good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

shedevils said:


> Hey bud,
> 
> Thanks for your advise, you were spot on with what we have marked on the calendar
> 
> ...



looks like a sativa. it probably won't get much harder. it will just keep spitting out loose clusters of calyxes.

i try to start the flush 2 weeks before harvest.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

emilio613 said:


> Hi there. I was wondering how much longer I should keep mine going. This one is a experimental hybrid, that was one part White Dwarf autoflower, and one part White Rhino. It took on the autoflower phenotype, and it's only been growing 1.5 months or so... it started flowering at one month.
> 
> Let me, by the pics, how much longer I should wait before I start a) Flushing, and b) harvesting.
> 
> Thanks for your help



looks like about 10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

Anonymouse said:


> And here's the other:


10 - 14 on this one. 14 - 21 on the first set of pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

ManyClouds said:


> Shes in the 9th week, Sativa dominant strain, not a good set-up but it is what it is.



2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

tharmon3 said:


> View attachment 995122i think 5 wks flowering (Nirvana Shortrider {AF})



nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 15, 2010)

JRyanGT said:


> Its been in 12/12 for about 6 weeks. thanks for the help!


maybe another week or so.


----------



## Teejay13 (Jun 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks really close and really good.


 Cool and thanks for the input!

I started flushing it yesterday and I planned on taking it two weeks more but I might only take it one week.


----------



## Godsherb420 (Jun 15, 2010)

sorry for the bad pic I will get a better camera. 45 days into flower romulon bag seed.


----------



## JN811 (Jun 15, 2010)

Godsherb420 said:


> sorry for the bad pic I will get a better camera. 45 days into flower romulon bag seed.


18.6 days.


----------



## bodazephyr (Jun 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.
> 
> they may start changing color once you start flushing.


Im a little confused , so should I fertilize tomorrow or just start flushing. Sorry for noob status


----------



## lddale (Jun 15, 2010)

thank you for the advice


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

bodazephyr said:


> Im a little confused , so should I fertilize tomorrow or just start flushing. Sorry for noob status


i'd start watering with plain water now.


----------



## JRyanGT (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks fd! Much appreciated. This is my first grow and I can't wait to smoke some of my own meds!


----------



## Louie cifre (Jun 16, 2010)

Do you agree that i have about 1 week too go?

Here are some photos. 

Its Nirvana Northern Lights


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

Louie cifre said:


> Do you agree that i have about 1 week too go?
> 
> Here are some photos.
> 
> Its Nirvana Northern Lights



closer to 2. 
expect some seeds.


----------



## Louie cifre (Jun 16, 2010)

Where do you see seeds? Is it the orange things? See many? Nooooooooo. This sucks. So what does that mean? Will the pot be weak? Think ill end up with a lot of them?
Thanx for the reply


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

Louie cifre said:


> Where do you see seeds? Is it the orange things? See many? Nooooooooo. This sucks. So what does that mean? Will the pot be weak? Think ill end up with a lot of them?
> Thanx for the reply


in the second pic it looks like a few male pods to me. those two little yellow things. very bottom, center of pic.


----------



## Lanzet99 (Jun 16, 2010)

hey i lst her and some of the branches look more done then others wonderin what u think


----------



## Lanzet99 (Jun 16, 2010)

here are a few mor of branches i think lok more done


----------



## Louie cifre (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> in the second pic it looks like a few male pods to me. those two little yellow things. very bottom, center of pic.


Yes ive noticed those. But they are turning purple and hairs are growing out of them. 
In any case it wont be the first time i find seeds in my pot 

Ill give them around 2 weeks more, i gave them water only for the first time yesterday


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2010)

yeaa, thats too bad about teh seeds man.. but if theres not too many of the bannanas.. you might only get a few seeds.. adn soo the weed will still be good. u should look at it as a good thing... u will have sum bomb weed.. AND u got sum free seeds out of it. =D

hey fdd... would his pollen be worth harvesting?? and used to pollinate lower branches of another plant??


----------



## bodazephyr (Jun 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd start watering with plain water now.



Thantk you so much for taking the time to help people, guys like you make this forum as good as it is. I was confused on how long to flush before i found this post so thanx for all the advice and happy toking!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 16, 2010)

Lanzet99 said:


> hey i lst her and some of the branches look more done then others wonderin what u think


7 - 10 more days.


----------



## Lanzet99 (Jun 17, 2010)

thank you very much for your help


----------



## ganja38 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for taking a look guys... Pics 1 and 2 are Shortryder seeds that are 51 days from seed. grown completely under 12/12 light.

Pic 3 is the top of a Kannabia Afrodite seed. Plant is 51 days into flowering after 5 weeks of veg.

thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

ganja38 said:


> Thanks for taking a look guys... Pics 1 and 2 are Shortryder seeds that are 51 days from seed. grown completely under 12/12 light.
> 
> Pic 3 is the top of a Kannabia Afrodite seed. Plant is 51 days into flowering after 5 weeks of veg.
> 
> ...


2 more weeks on the first ones. 1 more week on the last one. they look really good.


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey M8

Been getting advise from you in the is it ready to harvest forum!!!

Just checken if it would be ok to switch my bad girls onto their final flush for the next 7-10 days?

Also got to check, if the hairs will start going full red throughout the flush and when drying upside down?

The other day you mentioned i had 10-14 days left! would this time include starting a flush or 10-14 days on full nutes for the 10-14days then flush?

Sorry to bother you, im stressen what to do with the crop


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 17, 2010)

shedevils said:


> Hey M8
> 
> Been getting advise from you in the is it ready to harvest forum!!!
> 
> ...


i'd go one more good feeding then start on plain water only. they could probably still go 2 more weeks. they appear to be one of those "never ending sativas". they just keep flowering, and flowering, and flowering, ......


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd go one more good feeding then start on plain water only. they could probably still go 2 more weeks. they appear to be one of those "never ending sativas". they just keep flowering, and flowering, and flowering, ......


Hey M8 thanks very much for all your valued advise

They certainly are one of those never ending sativas, its starting to frustrate me and my mate 

You mentioned one more good feed, is that one more week on feed or one more good night at it? if these were your nugs when would you commence your flush(7-10 day flush)? soz for the silly questions.

i'll update you with a pic of where there at very shortly.

Also if theres still white hairs on flush and harvest will these turn red or stay white?

Thanks very much mate,

P.S is it true they put on 20% weight in the last 2 weeks?

Currently were on 11 week of bloom


----------



## surgedup (Jun 17, 2010)

how long till these are done the 2 girls planted them back in march begining of april.


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

Hey mate, theres some updated pics.

Thanks for all your help


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 17, 2010)

whats up guys, wondering how much longer i have on my first ever plant (as you can tell) i burnt her up pretty good a few weeks ago but she is still budding up a lil. And im wondering if she will be worth a damn since she's been so stressed? Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 17, 2010)

shedevils said:


> View attachment 998574View attachment 998573View attachment 998572


 she's a beauty!


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> whats up guys, wondering how much longer i have on my first ever plant (as you can tell) i burnt her up pretty good a few weeks ago but she is still budding up a lil. And im wondering if she will be worth a damn since she's been so stressed? Thanks for the feedback!


Hey bud, thanks for compliment, I cant tell you how long coz im not skilled with that stuff, but maybe can swing you some pointers with your other question, if its chemical burn which it looks like, flush with ph balanced water to get the excess salts out, dump your resi (if your using one) and apply a fresh batch of chemicals.

Hope that helps


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

P.S she definetly looks worth a damn


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks devils! When flushing, how much water does it usually take? Gallon, 2?


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 17, 2010)

Another thing, my water has a ph of about 5, but my soil (foxfarm oceanforest) is at 7 or higher. How can a get the soil down lower? Just add more vinegar?


----------



## Dagnabbit (Jun 17, 2010)

These clones were taken from a "W.O.W' weed mother.
Got the original seeds from VISC, in B.C.
Growing in an "EBB & GRO" system. (1st time w/this type system)

Started 12/12 light cycle on 4/23/10.

The Trics are turning milky, but no amber yet. (hard to tell in my pics cuz of bad lighting).


----------



## shedevils (Jun 17, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Another thing, my water has a ph of about 5, but my soil (foxfarm oceanforest) is at 7 or higher. How can a get the soil down lower? Just add more vinegar?


Hey bud, Ph up or down in your nutes and a ph stick or tester kit should do the trick. Ive never heard of the vinegar thing, does this bring it down or up?

With your flush run plenty of water through to get rid of the excess salts

Hope it was helpfull


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

shedevils said:


> Hey M8 thanks very much for all your valued advise
> 
> They certainly are one of those never ending sativas, its starting to frustrate me and my mate
> 
> ...



11 weeks? i'd flush for 2 and call it done.





surgedup said:


> how long till these are done the 2 girls planted them back in march begining of april.


those have about had it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

shedevils said:


> Hey M8 thanks very much for all your valued advise
> 
> They certainly are one of those never ending sativas, its starting to frustrate me and my mate
> 
> ...





Dagnabbit said:


> These clones were taken from a "W.O.W' weed mother.
> Got the original seeds from VISC, in B.C.
> Growing in an "EBB & GRO" system. (1st time w/this type system)
> 
> ...



maybe another week to 10 days. looks really good.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 18, 2010)

HEy FDD, bout how long on mine? Pics one page back.


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 18, 2010)

fdd?... whats your opinion...


----------



## LightningMcGreen (Jun 18, 2010)

hey fdd, just gettin ur opinion on my indica...both this and the 2 sativas i got were started april 1 from seed, started 12/12 may 1...buds are swellin, and im seein a lil frosty look (though u cant really tell in the pics for sum reason) but just wanted ur recommendation on when to chop her...thanks in advance!


----------



## ebesiylekovayapanadam (Jun 18, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk u are the pro man my first grom they are soooo little and i wanna know when they'll ready here some pics..

First 2 is the same Plant and other 2 is the same plant they're not in shape


----------



## shedevils (Jun 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 11 weeks? i'd flush for 2 and call it done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shedevils (Jun 18, 2010)

Yea been on grow for 2 weeks and bloom for 11 weeks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

if your buds are still covered in white hairs then they are NOT done.

i can't keep up and no one is bothering to learn anything.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 18, 2010)

Sorry bro, the thread asked if we wanted to know if they were done or not so I posted my pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> Sorry bro, the thread asked if we wanted to know if they were done or not so I posted my pics.



yours need plain water and 2 more weeks.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice! Thanks FDD! Iv learned a lot from this first grow. I have a couple other projects going on now. Never thought gardening could be so much fun!! Thanks again!


----------



## nemad (Jun 18, 2010)

nice thread 
I seeded my plant on porpuse to harvest some badass seeds. as you can see in pictures - many of them is starting to hatch while still beeing imature. will they continue to mature despiring the fact that they are hatching or will they fall of the plant green and unusable? I'm using 3 X 20w and 1 X 40w CFL's.
soooo.... how long? 

edit: strain is flying dutchmen's "the pure" I'm not sure how long she is budding tho..


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 18, 2010)

hey man.
i have no idea how long this plant has been flowering.... thts why im here haha
but im outta smoke, n wanna start flushing for a week or 2. you think im cutting it way to early? 

i took pics wit 2 diff camera cuz they both suck.. haha. and i know that the plant is going to be premature, im just wondering by how long.

thanks bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 18, 2010)

nemad said:


> nice thread
> I seeded my plant on porpuse to harvest some badass seeds. as you can see in pictures - many of them is starting to hatch while still beeing imature. will they continue to mature despiring the fact that they are hatching or will they fall of the plant green and unusable? I'm using 3 X 20w and 1 X 40w CFL's.
> soooo.... how long?
> 
> edit: strain is flying dutchmen's "the pure" I'm not sure how long she is budding tho..


looks like a solid 2 more weeks. 




jumboSWISHER said:


> hey man.
> i have no idea how long this plant has been flowering.... thts why im here haha
> but im outta smoke, n wanna start flushing for a week or 2. you think im cutting it way to early?
> 
> ...



10 - 14 days.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2010)

heyyy fdd. well i jsut wanted to let you know that i did end up harvesting the White Widow... i remember u said u wanted me to let ya know wen i did. u can check out my signature if ya want for pics.. i took ALOT! lol. took about 60 on page 41 and about another 30-40 on page 43... i know i know..... i get a lil carried away with the camera.. lol. but every1 on my thread seems to enjoy the pics... i flowered for about 8 1/2 weeks. and im thinking ill end up with 3-4 ounces from her. not bad for JUST cfl's right? =) who sais u cant grow a nice plant with cfl's? =)


----------



## bluemagic83 (Jun 18, 2010)

real bad yelowing how much longer do you think/? thanks for your help could you guest the yeild?
View attachment 1000572View attachment 1000573View attachment 1000574View attachment 1000575


----------



## Bulldog73 (Jun 18, 2010)

mistake...


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jun 19, 2010)

But you know your plant isn't done if its covered in white hairs.lol Seriously guys. If your plant(s) is covered in white hairs and/or your not at least 9 weeks into flower, don't post!!! There are very few strains that are "finished" in 8 weeks or less. If you got a sativa, and you know its a sativa. Why are you gonna post pics at 8 weeks? It isn't done. You got and indica that your posting at 6 weeks, it isn't done! lol 

I thought you gave up 20 pages ago FDD. lol I guess no1 caught that post..............


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

DaMidnightToker said:


> But you know your plant isn't done if its covered in white hairs.lol Seriously guys. If your plant(s) is covered in white hairs and/or your not at least 9 weeks into flower, don't post!!! There are very few strains that are "finished" in 8 weeks or less. If you got a sativa, and you know its a sativa. Why are you gonna post pics at 8 weeks? It isn't done. You got and indica that your posting at 6 weeks, it isn't done! lol
> 
> I thought you gave up 20 pages ago FDD. lol I guess no1 caught that post..............




i know, i got jumped on for ignoring someone in my outdoor thread so now i feel bad and can't stop. 

thanks for your support.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 19, 2010)

yeaa man u work ur ass off keepin up with this thread.. idk how u do it man.. i have like 3 threads going too.. adn theyre not as popular as urs.. and i have a hard time keepin up with it.. and i just sit hom eand do nuthin since i have no job right now.. soo its pretty sad that i cant keep up with themall... and sumhow you do!! you are a saint man.. helpin out all these people...

you should try to find sum1 else to help u out on this thread tho man.. like have sum1 else on here to give 2nd opinions or w.e... just to give u a lil bit of a break.. adn wen u check back.. if u disagree with the answer then jsut say sumthin. its too much work for 1 person. =(


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

help on this thread?

buy a magnifying glass and it'll look something like this:

















 there you go, now the thread is automated, people know what to look for so they can answer the questions themselves now


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> help on this thread?
> 
> buy a magnifying glass and it'll look something like this:
> 
> ...








gee thanks, i had no idea.


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

it's not there for you. it's there for the 100's who apparently didn't know when to harvest. now they know how to judge it themselves. why is that worthy of rolled eyes, seems to me that teaching someone when to harvest is a damned good idea instead of just directing them on what to do.

unless of course they all jump into threads like these to quickly rack their post count that little bit more in which case education is pointless


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> it's not there for you. it's there for the 100's who apparently didn't know when to harvest. now they know how to judge it themselves. why is that worthy of rolled eyes, seems to me that teaching someone when to harvest is a damned good idea instead of just directing them on what to do.
> 
> unless of course they all jump into threads like these to quickly rack their post count that little bit more in which case education is pointless



that chart is useless. 

where exactly do you check the trichs? 

deep inside the bud? 

on the surface of the bud leaves?

the top buds or the bottom buds? 

do you still have new growth?

what does the whole plant look like? 

soooo many variables, ..........................


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

so where are you checking the bud? you are using a distant photo so you can't be taking ANY of the variables into consideration as you simply do not have that data.

i do not need to try and justify this, the sheer number of poeple who can happily judge their own harvest date, despite all these variables, does that for me. 

it is infinitely more beneficial to teach someone how to do something than to do it for them. hence the phrase learn by doing


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> so where are you checking the bud? you are using a distant photo so you can't be taking ANY of the variables into consideration as you simply do not have that data.
> 
> i do not need to try and justify this, the sheer number of poeple who can happily judge their own harvest date, despite all these variables, does that for me.
> 
> it is infinitely more beneficial to teach someone how to do something than to do it for them. hence the phrase learn by doing



you are not helping. it's hard enough keeping up with actually helping people, i don't need your drama on top of it. thanks.


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> so where are you checking the bud? you are using a distant photo so you can't be taking ANY of the variables into consideration as you simply do not have that data.
> 
> i do not need to try and justify this, the sheer number of poeple who can happily judge their own harvest date, despite all these variables, does that for me.
> 
> it is infinitely more beneficial to teach someone how to do something than to do it for them. hence the phrase learn by doing


 The thing is just about everybody on this site knows already exactly what that chart is stating. AND even though you can check trich's and things look all good, it may not fully be ready. Not to mention I would trust that someone who has years of experience and time into growing to look at it and help. Plus some don't have microscopes or are working with shitty radio shack ones like myself 

Edit: and no need to respond to this as fdd has already said something lol.. But I was going to post a few pictures later to see what you thought fdd, and thanks in advance if you do get around to it 

P.S. you ever think people maybe want a second opinion pete?


----------



## Fisherman Pete (Jun 19, 2010)

so you mean directing people to a thread actually explaining when and why you harvest when you do would not be actually helping. 

by spoon feeding someone an answer they don't have to lift a finger to obtain, that is not helping, that is hindering. they will be in exactly the same situation come the next harverst and will need to ask all over again.

this thread is pathetic

edit: absolutely nothing wrong with radioshack microscopes. my point still stands, they should be learning what they are doing, not being told. plus if they don't have a microscope etc, then that is purely a bad attitude towards growing. akin to harvesting then realising you have no scissors and cannot get any. if they check trics, see what they want, harvest and smoke and find it was a little premature, then they know from first hand personal experience what they did wrong and can act on this the next time around. humans learn by doing far ebtter than by being told.this is after all a place for poeple to learn to grow cannabis


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Fisherman Pete said:


> so you mean directing people to a thread actually explaining when and why you harvest when you do would not be actually helping.
> 
> by spoon feeding someone an answer they don't have to lift a finger to obtain, that is not helping, that is hindering. they will be in exactly the same situation come the next harverst and will need to ask all over again.
> 
> ...





i don't use a microscope.

please stop posting on MY thread.

thank you.


----------



## Maripan (Jun 19, 2010)

Things seem to be moving fast now. How's these? I have been flushing two days on RO Water. Planning to harvest in 8 days. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Maripan said:


> Things seem to be moving fast now. How's these? I have been flushing two days on RO Water. Planning to harvest in 8 days. What do you think?


those could easily go 2 more weeks.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 19, 2010)

Maripan said:


> Things seem to be moving fast now. How's these? I have been flushing two days on RO Water. Planning to harvest in 8 days. What do you think?


 The third picture doesnt look like bud. More like just stems with hairs


----------



## Blue Moonshine1 (Jun 19, 2010)

those are at day 52 and have 17 more to go. [/QUOTE]



how in the hell can you tell this by a pic? or the naked eye for that matter... your the man and your threads are GREAT but this is hog wash!!!!!! Nothing more than a guess,


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

Blue Moonshine1 said:


> how in the hell can you tell this by a pic? or the naked eye for that matter... your the man and your threads are GREAT but this is hog wash!!!!!! Nothing more than a guess,


yes, that was a guess. the thread is titled "want to know if your plants ARE finished", not "when they will be finished". basically i am only here to say "yes" or "no", but i'm often kind enough to throw out an "educated" guess as to when. after a few years you get to know what "finished" looks like.


----------



## Marlowe (Jun 19, 2010)

hey fdd!... how long on these?


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 19, 2010)

how in the hell can you tell this by a pic? or the naked eye for that matter... your the man and your threads are GREAT but this is hog wash!!!!!! Nothing more than a guess,[/QUOTE]



honestly i myself, and IMO most the people that post on this thread are simply looking for a second opinion. we all know its just a guess, but its just as good as our guess. nothing wrong with an opinion from a diffrent perspect. if the man is helpful enough to share his thoughts( wich he has said MANY times it is JUST his thoughts) then let him.


----------



## catscatscats (Jun 19, 2010)

Long time reader, first time poster 


This girl is getting close, most of the hairs have turned orange. The fan leaves are yellowing FAST now, I can more yellow every day.

This is PK bagseed, is this much yellowing normal? I went insanely light on the nutes, is that part of it?

Anyway, I reckon about a week left, but will it make it if all the fan leaves yellow and die?

Opinions are much appreciated!


----------



## creeper28 (Jun 19, 2010)

View attachment 1002074View attachment 1002073View attachment 1002072View attachment 1002071Ya the sun is killing my plants but they are still growing. Maybe i should harvest them early?


----------



## creeper28 (Jun 19, 2010)

View attachment 1002084View attachment 1002083View attachment 1002082View attachment 1002081The sun is taking a toll on these plants i think maybe i should harvest them a.s.a.p. So what yall think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

catscatscats said:


> Long time reader, first time poster
> 
> 
> This girl is getting close, most of the hairs have turned orange. The fan leaves are yellowing FAST now, I can more yellow every day.
> ...



a little more nitrogen in veg would have kept them greener. they still look good though. maybe another week and they should be done.






creeper28 said:


> View attachment 1002074View attachment 1002073View attachment 1002072View attachment 1002071Ya the sun is killing my plants but they are still growing. Maybe i should harvest them early?


i'd harvest those now.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 19, 2010)

jumboSWISHER said:


> how in the hell can you tell this by a pic? or the naked eye for that matter... your the man and your threads are GREAT but this is hog wash!!!!!! Nothing more than a guess,


 

honestly i myself, and IMO most the people that post on this thread are simply looking for a second opinion. we all know its just a guess, but its just as good as our guess. nothing wrong with an opinion from a diffrent perspect. if the man is helpful enough to share his thoughts( wich he has said MANY times it is JUST his thoughts) then let him.[/QUOTE] exactly!! This thread helps a lot of new people and the pics are awesome! Fdd is the man!


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jun 19, 2010)

Just wonderin what you think about this plant fdd 53 days into flowering bagseed thanks  Also it looks like there is yellowing on the top growth but its just the lighting.. dyin leaves on bottom though


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 19, 2010)

StaySmokin206 said:


> Just wonderin what you think about this plant fdd 53 days into flowering bagseed thanks  Also it looks like there is yellowing on the top growth but its just the lighting.. dyin leaves on bottom though



wow, very nuggety. let it go another 10 - 14 days and it should be done.


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jun 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wow, very nuggety. let it go another 10 - 14 days and it should be done.


 Haha thanks is that a bad thing?


----------



## bangkokbalconey (Jun 20, 2010)

Hey so I've been growing these about 8 weeks now...they're Easy Sativa, and technically should have been done by now. However, have had a couple of hiccups on the way - first pot was too small, and then I had to move out of my condo for almost a week because of all the shite that was happening in Bangkok (protests, civilian unrest, etc) and so they didn't get any water. By the time I got back most of the lower leaves were brown, so had to prune them.

Then after getting back, I was of course over-enthusiastic and over-fertilized, causing some burn. Looks like it's finally coming around now. The medium is soil + worm castings (20% or so)...on my balcony, direct sunlight from about 2pm till 6pm (west-facing). Looks like it's pre-flowering?

These are growing in 11" pots, on the balcony of my condo.

A couple of other questions since I'm posting anyways: 

1. Rain - most rain in cities nowadays is acid rain, so I'm guessing exposure to this = bad for my plants, yes?
2. Air-conditioner - there's an air-conditioner outlet blowing slightly on the plants, warm air basically. Is this a stressor to be worried about?
3. Soil - sometimes when the top part of the soil gets dry it cakes, and so I till it with a fork to open it up. Not too close to the stem since I'm afraid of hitting the roots, but should this be happening, or is my medium too tight?
4. Fertilizing - is foliar feeding only for quick fixes or can it be used as a regular method? I'm using orchid fertilizer, seems pretty complete with all micronutrients etc, and using one of those pump bottles to atomize/spray. Should I just be mixing in the water and pouring into the soil?

Thanks!


----------



## bluemagic83 (Jun 20, 2010)

bluemagic83 said:


> real bad yelowing how much longer do you think/? thanks for your help could you guest the yeild?
> View attachment 1000572View attachment 1000573View attachment 1000574View attachment 1000575


sorry any advice fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

bluemagic83 said:


> sorry any advice fdd?


looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## bluemagic83 (Jun 20, 2010)

thanks dude was thinking around that any advice of getting the best out of the drying cureing and are you aware of the full moon old wives tale , is there any truth to that ?one of my books metioned it but they dident carry it up later in the book


----------



## schism420 (Jun 20, 2010)

some indica bagseed..pretty bad picture quality..cell phone


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jun 20, 2010)

No prob FDD

I think theres enough pics and awnswers in this thread to know whats harvestable, and whats not. But still, nice of you to continue posting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 20, 2010)

schism420 said:


> some indica bagseed..pretty bad picture quality..cell phone


2 more weeks.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 21, 2010)

Unknown strain 6 to 7 weeks into flow.
6 weeks with HPS 600w but because of heat problem (100 F+)
i change to CFL 2700 K
I think that with the heat problem it stays back
The question is how much ?
Please help FDD


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 21, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> Unknown strain 6 to 7 weeks into flow.
> 6 weeks with HPS 600w but because of heat problem (100 F+)
> i change to CFL 2700 K
> I think that with the heat problem it stays back
> ...


they look fucked...

feed them hard. you may just pull something sweet enough to toke on... nowhere near the quality those plants can produce though, so don't blame the strain. your plants are heavily lacking in nutrients. 

Those buds look airy and the leaves are very bad... i'd turn them into oil myself... but you may do ok if you feed hard now. the buds may get some density in the final couple of weeks.


but they need food! takes a lot of energy to build buds, it's not all about light.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 21, 2010)

R U sure is the nutrients ?
I give them food every 2 days or 4 days most.
I think it must be heat stress.
Any idea for E.T.A. ?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 21, 2010)

Dude heat stress is horendous on your plant. You should usually have trichs on those leaves coming outta the buds. but i dont really see it in the pic.
also GET YOUR TEMP DOWN in your grow room. a/c unit, Alot better airflow.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 21, 2010)

Yooo fdd2blk,

its under a 400w hps, i feed her molasses/nutes and just reg water.
i just upgraded to the 400w hps last friday. how much longer do u think? much appreciated.


----------



## kronic1989 (Jun 21, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> Yooo fdd2blk,
> 
> its under a 400w hps, i feed her molasses/nutes and just reg water.
> i just upgraded to the 400w hps last friday. how much longer do u think? much appreciated.



Thats a nice looking plant man.  looks like shes got a ways to go though


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 21, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> R U sure is the nutrients ?
> I give them food every 2 days or 4 days most.
> I think it must be heat stress.
> Any idea for E.T.A. ?


doesn't look like heat stress to me. Maybe you're overwatering them?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 21, 2010)

kronic1989 said:


> Thats a nice looking plant man.  looks like shes got a ways to go though


Thanks its my first grow. 
but i plan to harvest on july 10th....decent amount of time right you think??


----------



## CaliSun (Jun 21, 2010)

Here is a bagseed, around 8 weeks flowering. Any thoughts?

Main cola


Side bud


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 21, 2010)

over watering a bitt. one more week.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 21, 2010)

View attachment 1004855View attachment 1004854View attachment 1004852View attachment 1004851View attachment 1004849View attachment 1004848View attachment 1004846



plants r about6.5wks into flowering pics dont do justice its from fone buds covered in trics suppose tob 8wk fnishers i no theres a lil nute burn im correctin that but very surprised wit everyone hatin on CFLs my buds r dense as shit n very colorfull lot of blue prurp n orange n COVERED n trics best thing ive ever seen n this is my first


----------



## CaliSun (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks, I agree on the overwatering, the last 2 waterings have been "flushing", I'm thinking about flushing it one more time before the weeks up.

This still look Indica Dom.?


----------



## TheStainster (Jun 21, 2010)

First grow Short stuff mixed autoflowers 62 days from seed, switched from big bud to overdrive 7 days ago. Think they will still get fatter?


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 21, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> doesn't look like heat stress to me. Maybe you're overwatering them?


I water her every 2 days when she's almost dry. I don't think she's overwater


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 21, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> I water her every 2 days when she's almost dry. I don't think she's overwater


to me, it looks like heat stress, and insufficient CO2 levels. and possibly a lack of intense light.


----------



## gforgrow (Jun 21, 2010)

Can anyone try a guess about time to harvest ?

FDD do you think she can be saved ?


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 21, 2010)

This baby was from NL bagseed... getting real sticky and danky... I figure maybe one more week? I think i might flush her tonight just to be on the safe side.

This is my first grow so I'm curious to know your thoughts...


----------



## eager apprentice (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey there FDD, its now day 62 since the switch to 12/12. The plants have had a 24 hr dark period a week ago in order to have my lights on thro the night as my temps were getting too high with lights on in the day time.
I have fed them just Biobizz Grow and Bloom and they have been on more grow than bloom since the pistils began to turn.

They are WW from Seedsman and Big Bang from GHSC.

PICS:

1. WW.
2. WW cola.
3. Group shot.
4. Big Bang cola.
5. WW
6. Big Bang.
7. lower Big Bang buds.
8. WW cola.
9. WW cola close up.
10. Big Bang.

Sorry for the pic quality - phone cam, can post some better ones tomo if need be.
What do you think mate?

EA.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 21, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> This baby was from NL bagseed... getting real sticky and danky... I figure maybe one more week? I think i might flush her tonight just to be on the safe side.
> 
> This is my first grow so I'm curious to know your thoughts...


 I would say you got between 2-3 weeks till finish


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 21, 2010)

chronichaze said:


> I would say you got between 2-3 weeks till finish


really? that long? so closer to like 9 week total?


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 21, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> really? that long? so closer to like 9 week total?


you will not find a plant that finishes sooner then 8 weeks IMO
for future refference an average time-line is 9-12 weeks depending on sativa, or indica dominant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2010)

eager apprentice said:


> Hey there FDD, its now day 62 since the switch to 12/12. The plants have had a 24 hr dark period a week ago in order to have my lights on thro the night as my temps were getting too high with lights on in the day time.
> I have fed them just Biobizz Grow and Bloom and they have been on more grow than bloom since the pistils began to turn.
> 
> They are WW from Seedsman and Big Bang from GHSC.
> ...


those all look really close.


----------



## Boecyfus (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 21, 2010)

Boecyfus said:


> View attachment 1005730
> View attachment 1005732
> View attachment 1005733
> View attachment 1005731



2 more weeks.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 21, 2010)

jumboSWISHER said:


> you will not find a plant that finishes sooner then 8 weeks IMO
> for future refference an average time-line is 9-12 weeks depending on sativa, or indica dominant.


word

thanks for the infos... i just remember seeing ads for seeds that were 7-8 week flowering time, but I guess thats real early, and probably more specific strains... not yer old bagseed


----------



## hillbilly345 (Jun 21, 2010)

Anxiously waiting ! I wont ask ya til I know there ready. I hope ,after all these pics and comments . Thanks for your knowledge and your time.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jun 22, 2010)

gforgrow said:


> Can anyone try a guess about time to harvest ?
> 
> FDD do you think she can be saved ?



Mine looked a lot worse than this and I'll be hanging her up next week, she'll be fine


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 22, 2010)

i know there is at least a week yet, but i thought i would ask anyways. i have 3 plants, and they are all supposed to be the same pheno (all seeds came out of same bag of green). 1 seems a bit weak, i am not including any pics of it in this one. another one, the first 2 pics, are of the one that's truly puttin out the trichs, but little to no red hairs yet. that ones just there for comparison. pic 3-5 are the plant the matured the fastest as far as red hairs go, but don't have as many trichs as the other one. pic 4 and 5 are my question. are they are the popcorn buds on the bottom, and teh reds are really coming out now. is this looking like 1-2 weeks? i was thinking of starting my flush on the big girl (again, pic 3-5) on the first and preparing for a 8th-10th harvest? opinions much appreciated!

-edit- sorry a few omitted details. today marks the start of week 6 (its day 39 of flower to be exact). no real stink yet, and as you can tell, no real swollen calyx's to speak of. ive looked around on info for calyxes, and apparently they should have started plumping already if they were going to? most of this bud growth happened in the first 2-3 weeks of flower, i never got that 5th week fillout so many speak of.


----------



## wineart (Jun 22, 2010)

Geez I feel terrible posting here as there is so much info here already. This is my first grow. I had 3 Auto's 2 Diesel & a 60 Day Wonder (which is WAY better than the Diesel which I cropped weeks early), but my main crop is 100+ day Laughing Buddha and Biddy Early & a Jacky White. When they were babies & in cups they fell off a high shelf and there was no way to identify them except for proximity to the downed cups. I figured I would figure out what was what as they matured. Now they are maturing and are quite a long ways in the process I suppose I ought to be able to distingish between a 55 day and a 100 day. Hell I don't even remember the date I turned them 12/12, but they had gotten 3 or so feet tall (dumb ass). I have tied the tops down and I think they will be fine as the height has slowed significantly. Now they are probably 5 feet tall maybe a little taller. Anyway here the pics of various strains. The real crystally looking ones are a Lauging Buddha or a Jacky White?


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 22, 2010)

jumboSWISHER said:


> you will not find a plant that finishes sooner then 8 weeks IMO
> for future refference an average time-line is 9-12 weeks depending on sativa, or indica dominant.


of course you can... lots of afghani indicas finish in 6-7 weeks.

Most people grow from seed and force flower so haven't got a clue about the actual flower time of the strain they're growing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

wineart said:


> Geez I feel terrible posting here as there is so much info here already. This is my first grow. I had 3 Auto's 2 Diesel & a 60 Day Wonder (which is WAY better than the Diesel which I cropped weeks early), but my main crop is 100+ day Laughing Buddha and Biddy Early & a Jacky White. When they were babies & in cups they fell off a high shelf and there was no way to identify them except for proximity to the downed cups. I figured I would figure out what was what as they matured. Now they are maturing and are quite a long ways in the process I suppose I ought to be able to distingish between a 55 day and a 100 day. Hell I don't even remember the date I turned them 12/12, but they had gotten 3 or so feet tall (dumb ass). I have tied the tops down and I think they will be fine as the height has slowed significantly. Now they are probably 5 feet tall maybe a little taller. Anyway here the pics of various strains. The real crystally looking ones are a Lauging Buddha or a Jacky White?



those are all looking really nice. let them go at least 2 more weeks. i can see some differences, but not enough to start guessing strains.


----------



## goonerbeatyaa (Jun 22, 2010)

so guys what do you think on these girls how long to go? i just got my scope today so am keen to get back to the garden and see but in the mean time let me know your thoughts.

3 plants one has been topped the other has been given some very light LSt and the third left to grow as god intended  the names of each pic shows the plant method and if you need more pics to be sure check out my grow in my sig!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

goonerbeatyaa said:


> so guys what do you think on these girls how long to go? i just got my scope today so am keen to get back to the garden and see but in the mean time let me know your thoughts.
> 
> 3 plants one has been topped the other has been given some very light LSt and the third left to grow as god intended  the names of each pic shows the plant method and if you need more pics to be sure check out my grow in my sig!



10 - 14 days on all 3.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jun 22, 2010)

Yeah but how many people here have pure indicas? Your right. Some can "finish" in 7-8 weeks. But from what I see, theres alot of hybrids. Thats why he says 9-11 weeks. Even so, I'm sure you could let a pure indica go 9 weeks and have killer smoke. Whats another week guys? lol


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Yeah but how many people here have pure indicas? Your right. Some can "finish" in 7-8 weeks. But from what I see, theres alot of hybrids. Thats why he says 9-11 weeks. Even so, I'm sure you could let a pure indica go 9 weeks and have killer smoke. Whats another week guys? lol


exactly lol 
if somebodyput out the time/money/effort to order a PURE indica strain, they will certanly know the basics of when a plant is finished, and if they dont... there just lazy lol
and with a pure indica i like to let it go another week, witch degrades THC but makes TONS of cannabanoids and other mind altering substances thank make for a "different" "heady" type of high, that is know to help with pain,sleeping,etc... (witch is why most people go with an indica strain any ways)
just explaining why i recomended that =] haha


----------



## wineart (Jun 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are all looking really nice. let them go at least 2 more weeks. i can see some differences, but not enough to start guessing strains.


I wasn't sure what to expect, but I at least expected to be able keep the strains straight. The Biddy Early is advertised as being done in 50-60 days. It looks like it has some purple color but expecting it needs some lower temps than I have (indoors) outdoors I might see some color variations. On the other hand I have a looonnnggg flowering period (70-84 days). I think there is also a plant in the mix that was late germinating and that strain is also a surprise as it came up weeks after I gave up hope on it germinating. I am germing my next batch now and am going to get another room going. I built twin rooms for veg and flower, but I think I am wasting the veg room space (vents, fans, duct work) when I can veg any ol' place and I never have used the "gear" as it never got that hot. In fact my inline fan is set at 85 degrees and up till now it has never turned on (even when outdoor temps were 90+).

The grow room smells more like rotting fruit (melon/citrus) than the skunk I expected. Don't know if the leaves can possibly add any more crystals, but the hairs are still all white (although one of these babies is a Jack Horor/ White Widow cross) wonder if they stay white?

Can't wait till my next grow, I won't veg till they are 3 feet tall!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

wineart said:


> I wasn't sure what to expect, but I at least expected to be able keep the strains straight. The Biddy Early is advertised as being done in 50-60 days. It looks like it has some purple color but expecting it needs some lower temps than I have (indoors) outdoors I might see some color variations. On the other hand I have a looonnnggg flowering period (70-84 days). I think there is also a plant in the mix that was late germinating and that strain is also a surprise as it came up weeks after I gave up hope on it germinating. I am germing my next batch now and am going to get another room going. I built twin rooms for veg and flower, but I think I am wasting the veg room space (vents, fans, duct work) when I can veg any ol' place and I never have used the "gear" as it never got that hot. In fact my inline fan is set at 85 degrees and up till now it has never turned on (even when outdoor temps were 90+).
> 
> The grow room smells more like rotting fruit (melon/citrus) than the skunk I expected. Don't know if the leaves can possibly add any more crystals, but the hairs are still all white (although one of these babies is a Jack Horor/ White Widow cross) wonder if they stay white?
> 
> Can't wait till my next grow, I won't veg till they are 3 feet tall!



no, the hairs will all turn brown. white hairs are signs of new growth. new growth means not finished.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> no, the hairs will all turn brown. white hairs are signs of new growth. new growth means not finished.


i was going to say 'comon fdd dont skip me!' but this post about sums it up for me. thanks =D


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> i was going to say 'comon fdd dont skip me!' but this post about sums it up for me. thanks =D



i try to answer at least the ones that are close. i don't mean to skip over anyone, but if i do it most likely means you still have a lot more time to go.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 22, 2010)

hehe ya i figured as much =D


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 22, 2010)

View attachment 1006757View attachment 1006754View attachment 1006752View attachment 1006751 6.5 wks can i start flush


----------



## goonerbeatyaa (Jun 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 days on all 3.


Fdd2blk,

Thats great thanks... i got a scope today and the trichs are still clear is not easy to see the whole plant but the few buds i did check looked clear. Have to say its amazing too see them at 100x mag 

If you dont mind me asking as i am sure you have said this in one of the 65+ pages but if i had to cut them on Friday (4 days time mother in law is coming to stay!!!) how much would i be missing out on? i know the answer is sort of the same as how long is a peice of string but you insight would be very helpful.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 22, 2010)

DaMidnightToker said:


> Yeah but how many people here have pure indicas? Your right. Some can "finish" in 7-8 weeks. But from what I see, theres alot of hybrids. Thats why he says 9-11 weeks. Even so, I'm sure you could let a pure indica go 9 weeks and have killer smoke. Whats another week guys? lol


I said 6-7 weeks. He actually said that you can't get a cannabis plant to finish in under 8 weeks.
Is he like a retard and you feel you need to stick up for him? Do you think i'm trying to bully him?

Just stating facts mate... doesn't have to be a landrace indica to finish in 6 weeks. G13/haze, is a 7 weeker... note the 'Haze'...

I could produce facts all day long to prove you wrong... but it'd be pretty boring and i really haven't got the time. Live in ignorance for all i care.




jumboSWISHER said:


> exactly lol
> if somebodyput out the time/money/effort to order a PURE indica strain, they will certanly know the basics of when a plant is finished, and if they dont... there just lazy lol
> and with a pure indica i like to let it go another week, witch degrades THC but makes TONS of cannabanoids and other mind altering substances thank make for a "different" "heady" type of high, that is know to help with pain,sleeping,etc... (witch is why most people go with an indica strain any ways)
> just explaining why i recomended that =] haha



You clearly have no idea what you're talking about. THC degrades into CBN which is not a good thing... THC and CBD are produced independently of each other. Letting the THC degrade is pointless and is killing the potency.

this is why you harvest just as the trich's start to turn amber. this is the sign to harvest. the trich's will continue to degrade during the cure too although at a much slower rate than if the plant were still growing.


----------



## jumboSWISHER (Jun 22, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> Is he like a retard and you feel you need to stick up for him? Do you think i'm trying to bully him?
> 
> .


hahaha. this gave me a chuckle..... 
honestly, does ur neck hurt often from carrying all tht attitude around all day?


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Jun 22, 2010)

Alright guys so here's the deal. I am really not quite sure at all on when I started to flower. I kind of got lazy with the plants I have and just started putting some here and some there so I'm not quite sure on how long these girls have been flowerin. If I HAD to guess, I'd say they got put into 12/12 around 4/29. THAT is pure guess though, and the REAL reason I am in here. I'm cutting down in 2 weeks I'm pretty sure. Just started the flush last night. Checked the trich's and about 15% AMBER I'd guess. Maybe a little less.

Sorry if the pix aren't the greatest, let me know what your thoughts are though.

The first 5 pix are of 1 plant.

And the last 2 are of another...


----------



## celticweed (Jun 22, 2010)

this baby is in day 37 flowring in a dwc single pot but dose it look more than 37days? wat u tink how my wks wud u leave it for??

p.s u shoot any mexicans this week?


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 22, 2010)

jumboSWISHER said:


> hahaha. this gave me a chuckle.....
> honestly, does ur neck hurt often from carrying all tht attitude around all day?


just telling it like it is.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 22, 2010)

Sorry if the pix aren't the greatest said:


> nice LST job! I got a few clones I'm LST'ing right now, to fit em in the cab until my mama plant finished flowering
> I'll leave the professional opinion on time frame to others who know more...


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 22, 2010)

celticweed said:


> View attachment 1006811View attachment 1006824View attachment 1006828 this baby is in day 37 flowring in a dwc single pot but dose it look more than 37days? wat u tink how my wks wud u leave it for??
> 
> p.s u shoot any mexicans this week?


have no idea what the p.s. is for... kind of insulting

p.s. change your color setting on your digi camera to tungsten or incandescent it too hard to see the hairs and buds


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jun 22, 2010)

its ready now get the blunts going


----------



## celticweed (Jun 22, 2010)

lovebubblehash said:


> its ready now get the blunts going


lol iwish, get ur pics up bubbleboy,  

that pollen vry gud only a bullt left tho,


----------



## celticweed (Jun 22, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> have no idea what the p.s. is for... kind of insulting
> 
> p.s. change your color setting on your digi camera to tungsten or incandescent it too hard to see the hairs and buds


i no thos pics are crap i tryd every tink with tis cheap ass camrea and can only get decent pics when lights of!! this is from da 30 a bit better


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 22, 2010)

celticweed said:


> i no thos pics are crap i tryd every tink with tis cheap ass camrea and can only get decent pics when lights of!! this is from da 30 a bit better
> View attachment 1006880


i know this is off topic, but you should try pulling your plants into normal room light (or daylight if thats an option) and take some pics... even with a flash would be better. its just that big lights will radically effect your photos especially hps will give it that orange overall tone


----------



## celticweed (Jun 22, 2010)

celticweed said:


> i no thos pics are crap i tryd every tink with tis cheap ass camrea and can only get decent pics when lights of!! this is from da 30 a bit better
> View attachment 1006880


yeah i knw that it just the pants out grown my grow box and have to screw a side of box off to get it out,lol ill get sum better pics up soon


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 22, 2010)

alright what you think fdd im 3 days into week 7?


----------



## krozone (Jun 22, 2010)

View attachment 1007111View attachment 1007112View attachment 1007113View attachment 1007114View attachment 1007109How much longer on this lady?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> View attachment 1006757View attachment 1006754View attachment 1006752View attachment 1006751 6.5 wks can i start flush


those have 3 more weeks. start flushing in a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> Alright guys so here's the deal. I am really not quite sure at all on when I started to flower. I kind of got lazy with the plants I have and just started putting some here and some there so I'm not quite sure on how long these girls have been flowerin. If I HAD to guess, I'd say they got put into 12/12 around 4/29. THAT is pure guess though, and the REAL reason I am in here. I'm cutting down in 2 weeks I'm pretty sure. Just started the flush last night. Checked the trich's and about 15% AMBER I'd guess. Maybe a little less.
> 
> Sorry if the pix aren't the greatest, let me know what your thoughts are though.
> 
> ...


looks bombastic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

celticweed said:


> View attachment 1006811View attachment 1006824View attachment 1006828 this baby is in day 37 flowring in a dwc single pot but dose it look more than 37days? wat u tink how my wks wud u leave it for??
> 
> p.s u shoot any mexicans this week?


couple more weeks.

i do not shoot mexicans. i leave that up to the US border patrol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> View attachment 1007084View attachment 1007086View attachment 1007091View attachment 1007094
> alright what you think fdd im 3 days into week 7?



those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

krozone said:


> View attachment 1007111View attachment 1007112View attachment 1007113View attachment 1007114View attachment 1007109How much longer on this lady?


one more week.


----------



## bobbyhopefeild (Jun 22, 2010)

grown entirely from cfls , their 54 days into flowering
1 is a dinafem blue widow, 1 a dinafem white widow and the rest are flying dutchmen pot of gold
how much longer do u reckon?
thankx in advance!!
x


----------



## afkush (Jun 22, 2010)

Got two here... Afghani Kush and some unknown sativa


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are done.


someone told me i counted wrong or do the weeks wrong, which i believe i do not. So i am at 45 days flowering atm, which would be the same as week 7 and 3 days i think? or do you guys count it a different way?


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 22, 2010)

shmow52 said:


> someone told me i counted wrong or do the weeks wrong, which i believe i do not. So i am at 45 days flowering atm, which would be the same as week 7 and 3 days i think? or do you guys count it a different way?


7*7+3=52


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Jun 22, 2010)

Damn Skunkush, get the sand out of your vag. I didn't say theres not any strains that finish in 6-7 weekks. I said most don't finish that soon. Whos said I was sticking up for him? Maybe I was just stating my opinion on the matter. Smoke a bowl bro. Go ahead and harvest your plants at 6 weeks, not my problem.......


----------



## shmow52 (Jun 22, 2010)

monkeybones said:


> 7*7+3=52


 ya i was thinking that for a full 8 weeks you would go all the way through the 8th week, instead of stopping on the first day of the 8th week, do you see how i counted now?


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 22, 2010)

so u said start flushin in a wk when i have 3 left im in hydro shouldi just flush for 10 days or give it the full 2ws


----------



## EvolAlex (Jun 22, 2010)

how long left???>


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 22, 2010)

dammm give him enuff pics lol nice lookin ladies bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 22, 2010)

clean your kitchen and take the damn trash out.


----------



## token2nite (Jun 23, 2010)

ok...first real grow. but here are my 2 plants that made it. 

One has these crazy leaves coming out to. Not real sure what that is about?


this is plant 1
 Crazy leaves....not sure whats up with that 
both of them


----------



## tezz (Jun 23, 2010)

Hey mate, great thread. Here are spome pics of my current outdoor buddy. I will post up a thread about what to do to save it/advice on whats hppening but do you thi she is cooked as that will save me asking a whole bunch of other stuff.





















thanks in advance
Tezz


----------



## gareth3 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi fellow horticulturists, you learned opinion is sort! My Ladies are of the Jock Horror. Blackjack variety and are in their 37th day of flowering, in soil. Could you be so kind as to look at the photos and tell me what colour you think these tric&#8217;s are thanks in anticipation.
Gareth3hope this helps I know not very good.


----------



## gareth3 (Jun 23, 2010)

View attachment 1008148Hi would you be so kind and take a lok at the pic's and let me know. Thanks a stack.
Gareth3


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

tezz said:


> Hey mate, great thread. Here are spome pics of my current outdoor buddy. I will post up a thread about what to do to save it/advice on whats hppening but do you thi she is cooked as that will save me asking a whole bunch of other stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why is it all wet? that is not helping it. could be why it looks so sad.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 23, 2010)

gareth3 said:


> View attachment 1008148View attachment 1008147Hi would you be so kind and take a lok at the pic's and let me know. Thanks a stack.
> Gareth3View attachment 1008146




2 more weeks.


----------



## clark0kent (Jun 23, 2010)

hey there... just wondering if u could help me figure out exactly when shes ready...

1 plant bagseed... 38 days into flowering...

View attachment 1008500View attachment 1008501View attachment 1008502
View attachment 1008503


----------



## dubsantana (Jun 23, 2010)

my gdp plants when are they ready dont remember when i started to flower them????


----------



## iron joint (Jun 23, 2010)

here are shots off my one plant. they are on flowering day 55.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 23, 2010)

token2nite said:


> ok...first real grow. but here are my 2 plants that made it.
> 
> One has these crazy leaves coming out to. Not real sure what that is about?
> 
> ...


bro looks like ur bud got burned its eithe too hot or ur light is WAY too close


----------



## lryanx17 (Jun 23, 2010)

i don't think there ready yet but approx how long would u say?


----------



## weedisbeer (Jun 23, 2010)

It grew insidoors in a too small pot and put outside at 4-5 weeks old.


View attachment 1009026


----------



## KeemGod (Jun 23, 2010)

These shots are from like 4 days ago. Wayy more orange hairs than that today though. ladies are 7 wks today! What ya think?


----------



## KeemGod (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, and they're Yumbolt-47's


----------



## EvolAlex (Jun 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> clean your kitchen and take the damn trash out.


lmao... couldve at least told me how long.. I was expecting answers like that but idc... im ghetto.. i live in the ghetto therefore the APT i live in is ghetto and looks ghetto lol and dirty... at least i recycle.. But its all good in the hood. Lol. how long though?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

EvolAlex said:


> lmao... couldve at least told me how long.. I was expecting answers like that but idc... im ghetto.. i live in the ghetto therefore the APT i live in is ghetto and looks ghetto lol and dirty... at least i recycle.. But its all good in the hood. Lol. how long though?


kinda hard to tell with the blurry pics, looks like another week from what i see.


----------



## potspot (Jun 24, 2010)

Yep bout a month


----------



## tezz (Jun 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> why is it all wet? that is not helping it. could be why it looks so sad.


It was raining outside at the time

It did seem to start dropping leaves after we ad 2 weeks of rain straight,I then repotted it, the ph of the soil was off etc etc so I have fixed all that but am now trying to decide to just cut my losses and pull the bugger or hang on for a few more weeks?

thanks


----------



## token2nite (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks Smokey....were in a heat wave now and the temps are soaring. Do you think they will be worthless?


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jun 24, 2010)

here you go fdd

8 weeks from when pistils showed - bagseed 106W CFL

these are the lower buds and i snapped one rlly quick foto just as lights went off

it seems the pistils are finally all beginning to die, so my geuss is around 2 weeks to harvest, your thoughts?


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jun 24, 2010)

2 parter sorry
i ran into height issues so i had to LST the top of my baby during flower, reuslting in this 20cm long stretch of stem going horizontal

these buds seem to be 3-4 weeks off, how much longer do you rekon?

only like a few pistils beginning to brown on these =/


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 24, 2010)

i wouldnt say worthless just try to cool them down alot i take it there outside then there isnt muc h ucan do maybe hydrate them more often


----------



## EvolAlex (Jun 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda hard to tell with the blurry pics, looks like another week from what i see.


thanks yea the camera is shit... my friend pawned his hd cam.. sorry and thanks im flushing em


----------



## iron joint (Jun 24, 2010)

hey i posted in this thread yesterday with pics and im just bumping my question. my pics are on the last page. how long do you think till they are done. they are in day 55 of the light being changed to 12/12 when the pictures were taken.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 24, 2010)

2 more weeks.


----------



## conepuller2299 (Jun 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


to whom was that directed


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2010)

conepuller2299 said:


> to whom was that directed



pretty much everyone.


----------



## KeemGod (Jun 25, 2010)

Guess my pics aren't good enuff! Any idea on how long i have left b4 i can cut them down? I am in the right thread for the question that i'm asking, right?


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 25, 2010)

KeemGod said:


> Guess my pics aren't good enuff! Any idea on how long i have left b4 i can cut them down? I am in the right thread for the question that i'm asking, right?


i believe you took a wrong turn back there on the left.


----------



## KeemGod (Jun 25, 2010)

Whateva that means! no need to answer my question! Just got the answer from another site. thanks for nuffin.


----------



## edblings (Jun 25, 2010)

View attachment 1011561View attachment 1011562

whatcha think professional. friends indoor grow. 2 dif plants


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2010)

KeemGod said:


> These shots are from like 4 days ago. Wayy more orange hairs than that today though. ladies are 7 wks today! What ya think?


i said, .................................


at least 2 more weeks. 




sorry you missed it.


----------



## edblings (Jun 25, 2010)

heres a good friend of mine's grow. week 7 flowering


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Jun 25, 2010)

edblings said:


> heres a good friend of mine's grow. week 7 flowering


i love those whole plant colas. 
--------------------------------
week 5. 
im not sure if u have answerd yet but here fdd.thanks


----------



## edblings (Jun 25, 2010)

me too man, its his first grow too haha, anyways those were clones i think thats the only reason he could get them to flower like lowryders


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> i love those whole plant colas.
> --------------------------------
> week 5.
> im not sure if u have answerd yet but here fdd.thanks




why would you waste my time asking if your plants are FINISHED at week 5?

that goes for anyone posting pics of buds covered in white hairs. i am ignoring you all on purpose.


----------



## edblings (Jun 25, 2010)

yo i had to edit one photo is all check the one that has red hairs 

edit: and what do you think about the 1 1/2" of new growth at the top of the one with white hairs?


----------



## ivydupree (Jun 25, 2010)

so my plants ended getting pollinated and i got seeds and i harvested. and now they seem to be budding again. advice please? what should i do with the plants?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 25, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> so my plants ended getting pollinated and i got seeds and i harvested. and now they seem to be budding again. advice please? what should i do with the plants?


water them, i guess.


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 25, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> so my plants ended getting pollinated and i got seeds and i harvested. and now they seem to be budding again. advice please? what should i do with the plants?


Nice work... kinda proves my point from another thread on the bud cycle not meaning the end of the plants life.


----------



## ivydupree (Jun 25, 2010)

thanks. so in how many weeks should i harvest, or shall i say reharvest hehe ?


----------



## Day0737 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Does this look ready? Its a 8/9 week old auto White Russian. This is my first grow so I'm just looking for a little advice from an experianced grower as to if this is ready for havest? I stopped all feeds 2 days ago. I just don't want to chop her to early. *


----------



## skunkushybrid01 (Jun 26, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> thanks. so in how many weeks should i harvest, or shall i say reharvest hehe ?


It'll be the same flower period again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 26, 2010)

Day0737 said:


> *Does this look ready? Its a 8/9 week old auto White Russian. This is my first grow so I'm just looking for a little advice from an experianced grower as to if this is ready for havest? I stopped all feeds 2 days ago. I just don't want to chop her to early. *




give it another week.


----------



## Day0737 (Jun 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> give it another week.


Will do. Thanks for ur help.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey Fdd, what do you think? They've been under 12/12 lighting for 47 days.

Blue Russian:




















Sour Diesel: Just when you think it's done, it keeps coming out with new growth...


----------



## 420L3GAL (Jun 26, 2010)

i will post up pics later but i have a question for "fdd" when i am ready to harvest do i hang the the upside down in darkness or does it matter. thanks


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm gonna guess 2 weeks on this one... but I am not the pro!


----------



## herb87 (Jun 27, 2010)

hello. i would like to know if my plant is finished. It's sensi's super skunk, 61st day since changing to 12/12. Thank you


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

yeah, that plant is done.


----------



## herb87 (Jun 27, 2010)

thank you for the response...I have one more qouestion...what about side buds...they don't look quite like main cola...a bit more hairy...should I cut them too, or leave them for a week more?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

herb87 said:


> thank you for the response...I have one more qouestion...what about side buds...they don't look quite like main cola...a bit more hairy...should I cut them too, or leave them for a week more?


i'd let the whole thing go another week or two, but it looks a little crispy so i'm not sure what would happen. so maybe it isn't quite fully finished, i'm just not sure if letting it go will do much good. if you do let it go water it with plain water only.


----------



## herb87 (Jun 27, 2010)

ok. thank you..it's harvest time


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 27, 2010)

Faded to B. I am in Malaysia and my ladies are at home finishing with a semi moronic friend. I have left my white rhino for almost ten weeks and for an indica dominant cross thats a decent amount of time. I cant seem to figure out how to cut and paste the photo to show you but maybe you could look at my link. I think i am hitting about 10weeks under CFls. Always been fed canna products. I apologise for having you need to click to the link(a page back from my last page entry will have pics) but as i said i have limited control over Malaysian computers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Faded to B. I am in Malaysia and my ladies are at home finishing with a semi moronic friend. I have left my white rhino for almost ten weeks and for an indica dominant cross thats a decent amount of time. I cant seem to figure out how to cut and paste the photo to show you but maybe you could look at my link. I think i am hitting about 10weeks under CFls. Always been fed canna products. I apologise for having you need to click to the link(a page back from my last page entry will have pics) but as i said i have limited control over Malaysian computers.


i clicked the link in your sig and all in saw was whale dick.


----------



## JeffersonBud (Jun 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i clicked the link in your sig and all in saw was whale dick.


haha, Classic!


----------



## herb87 (Jun 27, 2010)

here is one of the side buds....so i'm wondering is it ok to harvest it all?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

it looks like it has 2 weeks left but it is really crispy so it's hard to make a call.


----------



## edblings (Jun 27, 2010)

whatcha think?


----------



## herb87 (Jun 27, 2010)

ok. i'll do the harvest then..don't want my main cola to lose it's potency... it's has more buds then the rest...thank you for your help


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i clicked the link in your sig and all in saw was whale dick.


 Yes that was steetlegal. It was a joke on the Aussie forum that seems to have not been appreciated. If you look back a page you will see my plants.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Yes that was steetlegal. It was a joke on the Aussie forum that seems to have not been appreciated. If you look back a page you will see my plants.


i see pics from 2 weeks ago. nothing current though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

edblings said:


> whatcha think?


maybe another week or so. looks frosty.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i see pics from 2 weeks ago. nothing current though.


 What a waste of time this thread is. You do this to many fddblk. You could have given an estimation.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> What a waste of time this thread is. You do this to many fddblk. You could have given an estimation.



from what pictures? 

you've wasted my time digging thru your thread trying to find current pics. then when i tell you i can't find any you lash out at me. i don't get it. the only pictures i saw are at least 2 weeks old. i need to see current pictures.

post some pictures and i will be more than happy to make a guess for you. post them in this thread, current pics, from today. 

look thru this thread at how many people i've helped and ask me again if i "do this to many". whatever "this" is.


----------



## emilio613 (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey, so I took your advice, went on vacation for 10 days (since you said 10-14 more days for mine) and here is what it looks like now aftr 10-11 days. These pics were taken today (June 27)

If you need better pics (brighter, darker, closer, different colour light) let me know

I think It still has a few more days to go, since there are new white hairs coming out and I don't see too much brown...Looks too "fresh" and green.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

emilio613 said:


> Hey, so I took your advice, went on vacation for 10 days (since you said 10-14 more days for mine) and here is what it looks like now aftr 10-11 days. These pics were taken today (June 27)
> 
> If you need better pics (brighter, darker, closer, different colour light) let me know
> 
> I think It still has a few more days to go, since there are new white hairs coming out and I don't see too much brown...Looks too "fresh" and green.


yeah, looks like maybe even another full week. looks really good.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jun 27, 2010)

Hey Fdd, what do you think? They've been under 12/12 lighting for 47 days.

Blue Russian:




















Sour Diesel: Just when you think it's done, it keeps coming out with new growth...


----------



## emilio613 (Jun 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, looks like maybe even another full week. looks really good.


Figured. Alright, thank you! I will post back in a week  You're a great resource to this community my man. Kudos!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Hey Fdd, what do you think? They've been under 12/12 lighting for 47 days.
> 
> Blue Russian:
> 
> ...



3 more weeks on all of them.


----------



## jyck (Jun 27, 2010)

Here are 2 pics from my 2nd grow. Breeder specs indicated a maximum flowering time of 9 weeks. She is on day 57 of flowering in the pics. I think I'll be going beyond 9 weeks with this one, right?


----------



## hunter21312 (Jun 27, 2010)

this pic is blury i know but can u take a educated guess


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

jyck said:


> Here are 2 pics from my 2nd grow. Breeder specs indicated a maximum flowering time of 9 weeks. She is on day 57 of flowering in the pics. I think I'll be going beyond 9 weeks with this one, right?


2 more solid weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

hunter21312 said:


> this pic is blury i know but can u take a educated guess


first pic is hard to tell, second pic looks done, third pic looks like a few weeks yet.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry fdd. I am in Malaysia and was very drunk last night. I cant get pics of my girls for obvious reasons. I get back on Sunday and my white rhino will have been flowering for 10 1/2 weeks so will post some for you then. Good man for being patient with a drunk idiot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 27, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Sorry fdd. I am in Malaysia and was very drunk last night. I cant get pics of my girls for obvious reasons. I get back on Sunday and my white rhino will have been flowering for 10 1/2 weeks so will post some for you then. Good man for being patient with a drunk idiot.


from your last pics, it appears as if they had at least 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## hunter21312 (Jun 27, 2010)

c the second pic...the lower buds looks like they could go a little longer but the top cola is huge and looks ready idk what to do!!!


----------



## monty Python (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey fdd. Educated guesstimate please mate.

The strain is hawaiian snow and is recovering from a bit of heat stress. These are my best colas :[


As well as the time frame, how you think the bud is looking in general m8? First grow/first sativa, dont really know what to expect. Grown under a 250w hps.

Cheers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

monty Python said:


> Hey fdd. Educated guesstimate please mate.
> 
> The strain is hawaiian snow and is recovering from a bit of heat stress. These are my best colas :[
> View attachment 1015744View attachment 1015742View attachment 1015743View attachment 1015741
> ...


looks like a heavy sativa influence. i'd let it go another week or so.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 28, 2010)

Posted about a week ago, and I'm pretty sure I was around 2 weeks or more... just wanted to get your opinion on these microscopic shots of the trichs.

was from a smaller popcorn bud so might not have been as developed


----------



## JRyanGT (Jun 28, 2010)

Hey fdd, I've got a few more pics for you. Both girls have been in flower for a little over 10 weeks maybe 11 now. I really appreciate the help!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

JRyanGT said:


> Hey fdd, I've got a few more pics for you. Both girls have been in flower for a little over 10 weeks maybe 11 now. I really appreciate the help!


i'm seeing another 10 days yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> Posted about a week ago, and I'm pretty sure I was around 2 weeks or more... just wanted to get your opinion on these microscopic shots of the trichs.
> 
> was from a smaller popcorn bud so might not have been as developed


i don't really look at trichs up close like that. i have no idea.


----------



## jmfr (Jun 28, 2010)

sour d freak bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 28, 2010)

jmfr said:


> sour d freak bud


another week.


----------



## $tudyz (Jun 28, 2010)

View attachment 1017042dose she look almost done??


----------



## shortwils (Jun 28, 2010)

kinda just woundering how much longer people are thinking? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2010)

$tudyz said:


> View attachment 1017045View attachment 1017042View attachment 1017034View attachment 1017016View attachment 1017013dose she look almost done??View attachment 1017007


another week or two.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 29, 2010)

shortwils said:


> kinda just woundering how much longer people are thinking? Thanks in advance!


2 more weeks on those.


----------



## meathook666 (Jun 29, 2010)

Guys, show some respect to fdd and at least turn those pics upwards when you post them. Doesn't take much work. I bet your weed does not grow horizontally


----------



## monty Python (Jun 29, 2010)

> looks like a heavy sativa influence. i'd let it go another week or so.


Thanks man. Im on track then as far as the flowering time goes, another 2 weeks would take me up to the 13week mark. Better start my flushing today then.
When you say 'heavy sativa influence' m8. What exactly do u mean, like the high leaf to bud ratio kinda thing ?

Thanks.


----------



## jayganja78 (Jun 29, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> lol i laughed pretty hard at that


 
same wtf i carnt stop funny that has mad me smile to day nice 1


----------



## $tudyz (Jun 29, 2010)

Danks man, how would u flush a DWC?? give it straight water?? or give it clearex?


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 29, 2010)

meathook666 said:


> Guys, show some respect to fdd and at least turn those pics upwards when you post them. Doesn't take much work. I bet your weed does not grow horizontally


haha agreed completely and not just for this thread.... the whole forum! Seriously if you don't know how to rotate your images in 2010... umm good luck


----------



## 1stimegrower (Jun 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like it's ripening fast, but it also looks like one of those never finishing sativas. some of them just keep spitting out new growth forever.
> 
> i'd say 2 weeks tops.






Which sativas or strains keep giving new constant growth? Constant bud?


----------



## Devlove (Jun 29, 2010)

Chocolope about 6 weeks flower


----------



## tman42 (Jun 29, 2010)

These pics were taken at day 58 of flowering. 
Plant#1
View attachment 1018883View attachment 1018891View attachment 1018884View attachment 1018885View attachment 1018892View attachment 1018882View attachment 1018894View attachment 1018893

Plant#2

View attachment 1018902View attachment 1018903View attachment 1018900View attachment 1018901

Plant#3
View attachment 1018906View attachment 1018907View attachment 1018904View attachment 1018905

Plant#4
View attachment 1018909View attachment 1018911View attachment 1018913

Thanks for taking a look. This was my first attempt at scrog.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 29, 2010)

View attachment 1018918View attachment 1018917View attachment 1018915heres bette pic because u coulnt quite tell by other 

8wks View attachment 1018914 Breeder site says 8wjs but i want as couchlock as i can get should i go 2 more wks


----------



## bonuslazer (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm guessing a little more than a week, but I wanted to get your opinion real quick... just so I have a better idea of when to flush. Thanks


----------



## tman42 (Jun 30, 2010)

$tudyz said:


> Danks man, how would u flush a DWC?? give it straight water?? or give it clearex?


I usually go clearex for about three days then plain pH'd water for a few.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jun 30, 2010)

Can i just say that these are some juicy buds for cfls. Good work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

$tudyz said:


> View attachment 1017045View attachment 1017042View attachment 1017034View attachment 1017016View attachment 1017013dose she look almost done??View attachment 1017007



maybe another week to ten days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

shortwils said:


> kinda just woundering how much longer people are thinking? Thanks in advance!


two more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

tman42 said:


> These pics were taken at day 58 of flowering.
> Plant#1
> View attachment 1018883View attachment 1018891View attachment 1018884View attachment 1018885View attachment 1018892View attachment 1018882View attachment 1018894View attachment 1018893
> 
> ...



i think these are about done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Can i just say that these are some juicy buds for cfls. Good work.



3 weeks more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> I'm guessing a little more than a week, but I wanted to get your opinion real quick... just so I have a better idea of when to flush. Thanks



i'm saying at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> View attachment 1018918View attachment 1018917View attachment 1018915heres bette pic because u coulnt quite tell by other
> 
> 8wks View attachment 1018914 Breeder site says 8wjs but i want as couchlock as i can get should i go 2 more wks


i'd go 2 more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

Devlove said:


> View attachment 1018874
> 
> Chocolope about 6 weeks flower



a few more weeks to go.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 30, 2010)

lol 2 or 3 brother lol one u say 2 next u say 3 lo should i just go 3 that will be 11wks for bubblicious im trustin u brother uve not lead me wrong yet


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

Smokey21530 said:


> lol 2 or 3 brother lol one u say 2 next u say 3 lo should i just go 3 that will be 11wks for bubblicious im trustin u brother uve not lead me wrong yet


how about 2 - 3? you will know more as they get closer.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jun 30, 2010)

thanks a million very impressed wit my first gro but shhhiittt i read prob like 40hrs of ur info and BAM my house is now a candy shop


----------



## treco420 (Jun 30, 2010)

Any guess on this Green House Super Silver Haze? It's been on 12/12 for 81 days today. Been checking a few little bud leaves for amber trichomes and there are several underneath the leaf but the topsides are milky, afraid to cut off any bud just yet as I'll start flushing Saturday. (Using a 400W HPS with Connoisseur nutes.) Thanks in advance!


----------



## nickyp (Jun 30, 2010)

Still new growth. Id let it go until it stops. Could use at least a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

treco420 said:


> Any guess on this Green House Super Silver Haze? It's been on 12/12 for 81 days today. Been checking a few little bud leaves for amber trichomes and there are several underneath the leaf but the topsides are milky, afraid to cut off any bud just yet as I'll start flushing Saturday. (Using a 400W HPS with Connoisseur nutes.) Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 1019617View attachment 1019619


wow, now that's a never ending sativa. 

another week, maybe?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 30, 2010)

How much longer Day 49 flowering...


----------



## iron joint (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey, so i posted pics 1 week ago at day 55 of flowering. I'm now at day 62 and just wondering how done you think they are. The harvest should be any day right?



Also most of the upper leaves have turned crisp and yellow. They have plenty of water and the light is not where near close enough to burn them. Is this upper leaf yellowing just a normal part of the plants life cycle when its finishing flowering? I heard the plant sucks nutes out of the leaves to produce the last buds it can at the end of its life.


----------



## chronichaze (Jun 30, 2010)

Fade2Black you are the man! I read all your stuff. Havent been reading much about your glassblowing lately. Cant seem to find the thread. I take your word over lots of other pros on this site. Keep it up man. I hope to see you in magazines one day if you are not already that I don't know about


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

DankBudzzz said:


> How much longer Day 49 flowering...



2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jun 30, 2010)

iron joint said:


> Hey, so i posted pics 1 week ago at day 55 of flowering. I'm now at day 62 and just wondering how done you think they are. The harvest should be any day right?
> 
> View attachment 1020474View attachment 1020475View attachment 1020476View attachment 1020477View attachment 1020478View attachment 1020479
> 
> Also most of the upper leaves have turned crisp and yellow. They have plenty of water and the light is not where near close enough to burn them. Is this upper leaf yellowing just a normal part of the plants life cycle when its finishing flowering? I heard the plant sucks nutes out of the leaves to produce the last buds it can at the end of its life.


they look fine. they do this when they finish. i'd go at least another week.


----------



## k.o (Jul 1, 2010)

I'd appreciate if u could give me your input on these:

*Master Kush*:

http://stashbox.org/941015/Photo0474.jpg
http://stashbox.org/941018/Photo0473.jpg
http://stashbox.org/941022/Photo0471.jpg

*Rocklock*
http://stashbox.org/941024/Photo0468.jpg
http://stashbox.org/941023/Photo0469.jpg
http://stashbox.org/941026/Photo0465.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2010)

k.o said:


> I'd appreciate if u could give me your input on these:
> 
> *Master Kush*:
> 
> ...



your pics are giving me computer threats. the first 2 pics looked like the have a couple weeks yet. i stopped there. sorry.


----------



## Smokey21530 (Jul 1, 2010)

same here.......


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 1, 2010)

These are from my 1st grow, link in my sig
CFL, bagseed but I think they are hybrid mixes of about half and half indica/sativa, 10th week flowering
Wondering how long more you think I should let my two girls grow
Thank you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 1, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> These are from my 1st grow, link in my sig
> CFL, bagseed but I think they are hybrid mixes of about half and half indica/sativa, 10th week flowering
> Wondering how long more you think I should let my two girls grow
> Thank you!


those look really close. i'd say "any day now".


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look really close. i'd say "any day now".


thanks man!
+rep


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 2, 2010)

Appreciate your POV once again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Appreciate your POV once again.



those look really close. any day now.


----------



## k.o (Jul 2, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, i re uploaded the pics to a safer site so you shouldnt get any warning now: 

Day 46 12/12 under 600 watt HPS: 

Rocklock: 
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/376/photo0465.jpg 
http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/1269/photo0467.jpg 
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/3749/photo0468.jpg 
http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/5600/photo0469p.jpg 

Master Kush:
http://img203.imageshack.us/img203/5274/photo0474f.jpg 
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2032/photo0471a.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

k.o said:


> Thanks for the reply, i re uploaded the pics to a safer site so you shouldnt get any warning now:
> 
> Day 46 12/12 under 600 watt HPS:
> 
> ...



i'm gonna say 2 weeks on the rocklock and maybe 3 on the kush.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 2, 2010)

Hey fdd, How 'bout the Sour D (right) ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

2 more weeks on the sour D.


----------



## scooby33 (Jul 2, 2010)

hi m8 how long do you think my blackberry cross cheese have left
cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

scooby33 said:


> hi m8 how long do you think my blackberry cross cheese have left
> cheers



2 - 3 more weeks. looks yummy.


----------



## Total Head (Jul 2, 2010)

ok so i posted a couple weeks ago knowing they weren't really done but was hopeful anyway because of my situation. these are satori and just finished week 10 of flower yesterday and that is about how long they are supposed to take. i think they look more done in this pic than they do in person because of the flash. trichs are still mostly cloudy. I'm thinking another week or so and then choppy time. they got just plain water in the past week. ignore the crispy leaves. these girls have been through some shit with heat and several times went a day too long without water, but here are the 2 pics i got before my camer gave me the finger.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 2, 2010)

Total Head said:


> ok so i posted a couple weeks ago knowing they weren't really done but was hopeful anyway because of my situation. these are satori and just finished week 10 of flower yesterday and that is about how long they are supposed to take. i think they look more done in this pic than they do in person because of the flash. trichs are still mostly cloudy. I'm thinking another week or so and then choppy time. they got just plain water in the past week. ignore the crispy leaves. these girls have been through some shit with heat and several times went a day too long without water, but here are the 2 pics i got before my camer gave me the finger.


 
you can take that now but i would wait 5-7 days...


depends on the high your after... some people harvest has soon has they see amber, beleaving thc degrades if it goes to far amber... other go 20-25% amber cuzz they feel it provides a stronger high... i like half amber or a lil better cuzz that shit will have you comatosed!! esp if its a fine qaulity indica


----------



## turbo944part (Jul 2, 2010)

hello. This is a outdoor california plant. I put the plant out in april and they started to flower in may. I was a little confused. I started putting the plants on a semi regular basis in the dark a few hours early hoping they wouldnt start to veg again. Found about 12 caterpillars and some damage today. I think i got most of them. Im hoping to harvest soon before more caterpillars appear. i cant spray them, so im just picking them by hand. Tell me when.. thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

Total Head said:


> ok so i posted a couple weeks ago knowing they weren't really done but was hopeful anyway because of my situation. these are satori and just finished week 10 of flower yesterday and that is about how long they are supposed to take. i think they look more done in this pic than they do in person because of the flash. trichs are still mostly cloudy. I'm thinking another week or so and then choppy time. they got just plain water in the past week. ignore the crispy leaves. these girls have been through some shit with heat and several times went a day too long without water, but here are the 2 pics i got before my camer gave me the finger.


looks like another week yet. maybe 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 2, 2010)

turbo944part said:


> hello. This is a outdoor california plant. I put the plant out in april and they started to flower in may. I was a little confused. I started putting the plants on a semi regular basis in the dark a few hours early hoping they wouldnt start to veg again. Found about 12 caterpillars and some damage today. I think i got most of them. Im hoping to harvest soon before more caterpillars appear. i cant spray them, so im just picking them by hand. Tell me when.. thanks



2 more weeks.


----------



## turbo944part (Jul 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


Thank you very much for taking the time to answer


----------



## fobbwang (Jul 3, 2010)

Hii was wondering how long this unknown seed i got from a friend needs? I only have 2 growing and each have only ONE 23W CFL each.. LMAO i know thats terrible but its a one time thing until im olderr and can get my own house. Pictures are only for the bigger one as it looks like its almost there. Its almost at 7weeks flowering, but pistils only started showing up almost 3 weeks into flowering . The other plant looks more Sativa and couple of weeks i think so ill post pictures soon


----------



## emilio613 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey FDD, me again. I took your advice, and waited yet another week.

I am thinking a few more days with my experimental hybrid.

Here are today's pics. 

I value your input a lot, since this one is really bugging the hell out of me. I can normally tell with a regular strain..this one is being tricky to judge!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2010)

fobbwang said:


> Hii was wondering how long this unknown seed i got from a friend needs? I only have 2 growing and each have only ONE 23W CFL each.. LMAO i know thats terrible but its a one time thing until im olderr and can get my own house. Pictures are only for the bigger one as it looks like its almost there. Its almost at 7weeks flowering, but pistils only started showing up almost 3 weeks into flowering . The other plant looks more Sativa and couple of weeks i think so ill post pictures soon  View attachment 1024398View attachment 1024413View attachment 1024405View attachment 1024401View attachment 1024402View attachment 1024409



another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2010)

emilio613 said:


> Hey FDD, me again. I took your advice, and waited yet another week.
> 
> I am thinking a few more days with my experimental hybrid.
> 
> ...



very nice. looks just about there. i'd say whenever you feel it's ready. the forth pic looks as if it has a golden tinge to it. if so, it's ready.


----------



## fobbwang (Jul 3, 2010)

Thanks a lot fdd wasnt expecting that much longerr though. Ill post pics of the other one laterr then cuz it must have a month and a half to 2 months longer then


----------



## emilio613 (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks  I am just going to give it a day or two more, then SNIP!!


----------



## sully98115 (Jul 3, 2010)

How much longer on these babies??


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hey faded. Just got back from overseas this morning. Here are my white rhino at 10 1/2 weeks. I think the dishes are done but what do you think? The first pic is what i came home to. The second is a closer up pic of one of the main colas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2010)

sully98115 said:


> How much longer on these babies?? View attachment 1024559View attachment 1024560View attachment 1024561View attachment 1024562


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 3, 2010)

rocksteady6 said:


> Hey faded. Just got back from overseas this morning. Here are my white rhino at 10 1/2 weeks. I think the dishes are done but what do you think? The first pic is what i came home to. The second is a closer up pic of one of the main colas.



i'd call the short one done. maybe a couple more days on the taller one.


----------



## rocksteady6 (Jul 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd call the short one done. maybe a couple more days on the taller one.


Thankyou. Much appreciated.


----------



## jon. (Jul 4, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Wwfddd?


wow haha not meaning to resurrect an old post but thats a beautiful set up


----------



## ataxia (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey FDD ... these are two single cola plants, I've posted pics of the same buds with and without flash for better viewing. I know two more weeks??? They are about 8 weeks into flowering. Trichs are mixed. about 20 percent amber


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2010)

ataxia said:


> Hey FDD ... these are two single cola plants, I've posted pics of the same buds with and without flash for better viewing. I know two more weeks??? They are about 8 weeks into flowering. Trichs are mixed. about 20 percent amber



maybe a week more, if that.


----------



## ataxia (Jul 4, 2010)

and a cream caramel .... trichs are a bit more amber but looks weeks from doneness


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2010)

ataxia said:


> and a cream caramel .... trichs are a bit more amber but looks weeks from doneness



one more week on that one as well.


----------



## goonerbeatyaa (Jul 4, 2010)

First 3 pics topped the last 3 is the staright up one 95 days so far from germination 12/12 all the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 4, 2010)

goonerbeatyaa said:


> First 3 pics topped the last 3 is the staright up one 95 days so far from germination 12/12 all the way.



a few days on the first one. maybe a week or so on the other.


----------



## s2s (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey first off excellent thread! my ladys, 9 weeks today happy birthday to them, they are lowryder #2,how long u recon to harvest! oh yeah the last shot of budz is from one lady who had some trouble at birth so i recon she will b a week or so behind, many thanks for any replies!
much love


----------



## racerboy71 (Jul 5, 2010)

heres a few of my og kush from dr greenthumb fdd.. what do you tihnk, a couple more weeks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

s2s said:


> Hey first off excellent thread! my ladys, 9 weeks today happy birthday to them, they are lowryder #2,how long u recon to harvest! oh yeah the last shot of budz is from one lady who had some trouble at birth so i recon she will b a week or so behind, many thanks for any replies!
> much love



looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> View attachment 1027788View attachment 1027784heres a few of my og kush from dr greenthumb fdd.. what do you tihnk, a couple more weeks?


yeah, a couple more.


----------



## lettlehelphere (Jul 5, 2010)

How about these.. first is Purple erkle 50 days in(i think they say 60-65 ) and the second is a OG Kush same day (think they say 65-70) if i am wrong about this let me know...


----------



## ivydupree (Jul 5, 2010)

skunkushybrid01 said:


> It'll be the same flower period again.


thanks. i'm quite surprised how they're getting covered in buds. also they're seedlings are growing, one of them at a crazy rate


----------



## ivydupree (Jul 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> water them, i guess.


how long till they're ready? a month you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

lettlehelphere said:


> How about these.. first is Purple erkle 50 days in(i think they say 60-65 ) and the second is a OG Kush same day (think they say 65-70) if i am wrong about this let me know...


a week and two weeks.


----------



## lettlehelphere (Jul 5, 2010)

sweet!!! Thankyou for making my day!!!!


----------



## rambler420 (Jul 5, 2010)

Fdd -

I have two Short Stuff MI5's and one Lowryder Purple Gem that I think are almost done. I'm thinking I have about a week...would you concur? For a bonus I threw in a pic of the whole thing, currently 2 MI5s, 2 Lowryder Purple Gems, a Grapefruit (my pride and joy), 2 purple powers (the big ones in the front), and 4 60-day wonders. The ones I think are almost ready are the three in the back


----------



## rambler420 (Jul 5, 2010)

just realized my camera takes crappy pics. Sorry for the bad glare. Without turning the lights out, there's no way to get a good picture


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

ivydupree said:


> how long till they're ready? a month you think?




are they revegging?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

rambler420 said:


> Fdd -
> 
> I have two Short Stuff MI5's and one Lowryder Purple Gem that I think are almost done. I'm thinking I have about a week...would you concur? For a bonus I threw in a pic of the whole thing, currently 2 MI5s, 2 Lowryder Purple Gems, a Grapefruit (my pride and joy), 2 purple powers (the big ones in the front), and 4 60-day wonders. The ones I think are almost ready are the three in the backView attachment 1028325View attachment 1028326View attachment 1028327View attachment 1028328


i'd say about a week or so. from what i can see.


----------



## rambler420 (Jul 5, 2010)

cool deal, thanks. My original timeline had them ready around July 11th. I think I'm right on track. Just wanted a second opinion.


----------



## lettlehelphere (Jul 5, 2010)

P.S. Here are some pictures of the purple erkle up close. don't see alot of amber, does this change your mind or...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 5, 2010)

lettlehelphere said:


> P.S. Here are some pictures of the purple erkle up close. don't see alot of amber, does this change your mind or...


that doesn't help me any.


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jul 6, 2010)

These 2 plants were fed mg plant food in veg and biobiz bio bloom in flowr they're a few days short of being 8 wk in flower for both plant the mama mia i wish had more bud on it im gonna chop the bigbang when finished but the mama mia from seedsman seeds im gonna reveg it for 3-4 wekk and then reflower is it true il get more bud off it the second time round or should i just keep her as a mother plant for clones is that possible after being harvested once when do you think these 2 are done

SEEDSMAN MAMA MIA FUL PIC MAMA MIA SIDE BUD
 

GREENHOUSE BIGBANG FULL PIC BIGBANG SIDE BUD
  HERE ARE SOME MORE RANDOM PICS TOOK AT SAME TIME BOTH DONE UNDER 250W HPS WITH CFL SIDE LIGHTING IVE BEEN FEEDING WITH BIOBLOOM AND TAP WATER


----------



## s2s (Jul 6, 2010)

thanks for your help matey,,
much love


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

nitrobob1786 said:


> These 2 plants were fed mg plant food in veg and biobiz bio bloom in flowr they're a few days short of being 8 wk in flower for both plant the mama mia i wish had more bud on it im gonna chop the bigbang when finished but the mama mia from seedsman seeds im gonna reveg it for 3-4 wekk and then reflower is it true il get more bud off it the second time round or should i just keep her as a mother plant for clones is that possible after being harvested once when do you think these 2 are done
> 
> SEEDSMAN MAMA MIA FUL PIC MAMA MIA SIDE BUD
> View attachment 1029202 View attachment 1029221
> ...



i have found that reveggging is not worth the time or effort. 

those look to have 10 - 14 more days yet.


----------



## Wonder Woman (Jul 6, 2010)

View attachment 1029513View attachment 1029512View attachment 1029511View attachment 1029510


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

Wonder Woman said:


> View attachment 1029513View attachment 1029512View attachment 1029511View attachment 1029510


several weeks yet.


----------



## CROOKS (Jul 6, 2010)

View attachment 1029561View attachment 1029560View attachment 1029559View attachment 1029558View attachment 1029557View attachment 1029556View attachment 1029555View attachment 1029554View attachment 1029553View attachment 1029552View attachment 1029551View attachment 1029548View attachment 1029545View attachment 1029542View attachment 1029539
SSH, Week 11, Day 80, 1000w hps. Same plant. I have two of these bigger girls and three in smaller 5? gallon pots. Post the smaller ones tomorrow, thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

CROOKS said:


> View attachment 1029561View attachment 1029560View attachment 1029559View attachment 1029558View attachment 1029557View attachment 1029556View attachment 1029555View attachment 1029554View attachment 1029553View attachment 1029552View attachment 1029551View attachment 1029548View attachment 1029545View attachment 1029542View attachment 1029539
> SSH, Week 11, Day 80, 1000w hps. Same plant. I have two of these bigger girls and three in smaller 5? gallon pots. Post the smaller ones tomorrow, thanks!


looks like a few more weeks. some sativas take forever.


----------



## galantvr4 (Jul 6, 2010)

this is my bizarre plant, it received no different treatment than two successful plants which are a week away. My question is, to give it another few weeks and see if it improves or should I chop it now and salvage what I can? I need to make room for five younger plants, and this is in the way.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2010)

galantvr4 said:


> this is my bizarre plant, it received no different treatment than two successful plants which are a week away. My question is, to give it another few weeks and see if it improves or should I chop it now and salvage what I can? I need to make room for five younger plants, and this is in the way.



throw it outside for a week or two.


----------



## SikSol (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## Wonder Woman (Jul 6, 2010)

k, good to know. cloudy trichs but figured it had a way to go after looking closer. Thank you


----------



## TalonToker (Jul 6, 2010)

This is my first real experience with sativas. The strain is Green Bud and it has been in 12/12 for 73 days. Are we getting close yet?


----------



## Uncultivated (Jul 7, 2010)

I think I know the answer to this is "a few more weeks" but I had a little problem not sure what to do.

First off, this is my first time (very messy) scrog grown in a cabinet under 150 watt HPS, around 9 weeks into flowering.

Scrog is messy because I had to sex the plants so didn't start working it into the screens unti after 2 weeks or so of flowering. Still, I am amazed at the size of the buds that grew under so little light. If I started with a properly done scrog it'd probably be better. Hard to tell from the photos but the plants actually look pretty good, or at least they did until I got some nute burn. At first I just cut the strength of the nutrient solution, but after a few days I started flushing with pure water.

So now I've been flushing for 4 days and am wondering if I should add nutrients again and let if flower for a while or just keep flushing for a few more days and then harvest?

It's an Aerospring style DWC system.


----------



## kabokejo (Jul 7, 2010)

that little guy looks like hes been budding for awhile do I pick it and try and put another in there or do I leave him for the outdoor season?


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jul 7, 2010)

View attachment 1031100View attachment 1031099View attachment 1031098 how long do you think she has left? . lemon skunk


----------



## itstoohothere (Jul 7, 2010)

Fdd, I have 5 ladies of the same strain (unknown) and they are maturing at slightly different rates. Today is day 65 of flowering and I am curious to see how long you think each has left.

Plant 1:




Plant 2:



Plant 3:




Plant 4:




Plant 5:


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

SikSol said:


>




couple more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

TalonToker said:


> This is my first real experience with sativas. The strain is Green Bud and it has been in 12/12 for 73 days. Are we getting close yet?


wow, i want to say 2 more weeks, but that would be forever. 

they look great, they just need to ripen a little more. another week to 10 days maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

Uncultivated said:


> View attachment 1030826View attachment 1030828View attachment 1030829
> 
> I think I know the answer to this is "a few more weeks" but I had a little problem not sure what to do.
> 
> ...


i would go with plain water only.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

itstoohothere said:


> Fdd, I have 5 ladies of the same strain (unknown) and they are maturing at slightly different rates. Today is day 65 of flowering and I am curious to see how long you think each has left.
> 
> Plant 1:
> 
> ...



looks like 2 more weeks for all of those.


----------



## blahblahblah123 (Jul 7, 2010)

hey fdd, was wondering how long you thought on this girl.. its a purple wreck at roughly 10 weeks. I started giving water and molasses only about 3 days ago, and was going to continue for another 6 days or so like that before possible snip..

The bottom two nugs are seeded and all the seeds have started to pop out of their covers and show their pretty tiger stripes (pic included).. the pistils have only about 20% turned to red..

Sorry for the camera phone pics.. all fuzzy..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

blahblahblah123 said:


> hey fdd, was wondering how long you thought on this girl.. its a purple wreck at roughly 10 weeks. I started giving water and molasses only about 3 days ago, and was going to continue for another 6 days or so like that before possible snip..
> 
> The bottom two nugs are seeded and all the seeds have started to pop out of their covers and show their pretty tiger stripes (pic included).. the pistils have only about 20% turned to red..
> 
> Sorry for the camera phone pics.. all fuzzy..


looks like you are right on schedule. stick with the flush and the 6 more days.


----------



## lovebubblehash (Jul 7, 2010)

hey fdd i posted pics but u havent answerd me ;-0


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

lovebubblehash said:


> View attachment 1031100View attachment 1031099View attachment 1031098 how long do you think she has left? . lemon skunk


5 more weeks.


----------



## itstoohothere (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks Fdd, I have a question for you though. I have been flushing for about 2 weeks because the guy I got the seeds from said he flowers them for 8 weeks, and I was going by that estimation. Should I give them another feeding before flushing for the last 10 days?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

itstoohothere said:


> Thanks Fdd, I have a question for you though. I have been flushing for about 2 weeks because the guy I got the seeds from said he flowers them for 8 weeks, and I was going by that estimation. Should I give them another feeding before flushing for the last 10 days?


they look pretty well fed. it probably wouldn't matter either way.


----------



## Devlove (Jul 7, 2010)

Chocolope at 7 weeks flower


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 7, 2010)

Devlove said:


> View attachment 1032290View attachment 1032291
> 
> Chocolope at 7 weeks flower


another week, if that.


----------



## itstoohothere (Jul 8, 2010)

Thanks again Fdd, you are awesome


----------



## emilio613 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey FDD, its me again. I think this is the last time I will asking for your advice, since I have bugged you enough! 

I waited the extra few days you told me too. I think I am going to snip it tonight.

Here are the pics from today. Let me know if you think tonight is an ok time to cut them down, or should I still wait a couple more days?


----------



## bowza68 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi FDD thanks for the great thread. i have a short rider autoflower she broke soil on 5/3/10.
can you take a look at her pics and tell me where you thinks she is. Im a little concerned about the yellowing of the leaves, i read that can be normal in the final stages of flowering. if not it could be a Neut. Def. take a look. i can get better pics if u need..... thanks for your help..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2010)

emilio613 said:


> Hey FDD, its me again. I think this is the last time I will asking for your advice, since I have bugged you enough!
> 
> I waited the extra few days you told me too. I think I am going to snip it tonight.
> 
> Here are the pics from today. Let me know if you think tonight is an ok time to cut them down, or should I still wait a couple more days?


i'd say they are within the "window". they could go longer, but they look good now as well. now it's up to you to decide.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2010)

bowza68 said:


> Hi FDD thanks for the great thread. i have a short rider autoflower she broke soil on 5/3/10.
> can you take a look at her pics and tell me where you thinks she is. Im a little concerned about the yellowing of the leaves, i read that can be normal in the final stages of flowering. if not it could be a Neut. Def. take a look. i can get better pics if u need..... thanks for your help..


i'd say another week, tops. the yellowing of the leaves is typical and not a problem. it is the sign of a good flushing.


----------



## bowza68 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply... i havent really started to flush yet last time i gave nuets was 3 waterings ago im a newbie so i should just water it rest of the way.. or do i need to put it in tube and run water till it drains clear


----------



## emilio613 (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey FDD. Thanks for the super fast reply. yea I figured they could go a bit longer or be cut, either way. I will see how much time I have tonight. IF I do, chop chop. If not, tomorrow. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2010)

bowza68 said:


> thanks for the quick reply... i havent started to flush yet im a newbie so i should just water it rest of the way.. or do i need to put it in tube and run water till it drains clear


just watering with plain water will be enough.


----------



## bowza68 (Jul 8, 2010)

thanks man


----------



## YUPYUPUHHUH (Jul 8, 2010)

Hey bubblelicous on 8th week today nirvana calls 9 to 11 weeks. started flushing last friday what do you think? she looks really ripe! thanks for the help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 8, 2010)

YUPYUPUHHUH said:


> Hey bubblelicous on 8th week today nirvana calls 9 to 11 weeks. started flushing last friday what do you think? she looks really ripe! thanks for the help.


that's looks pretty much done.


----------



## Normajean1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have a DP Mazar and a SS Big bud at 8 weeks today, i think the mazar may be a few days behind. Ive been flushing for about a week. I hear 9-10 weeks for the big bud and 8 for the Mazar although mine doesn't look anywhere done. Here's the pictures

I also threw a couple of pictures from a random dro seed. Dont know what it is though. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey fdd, props for all the help you hand out to everyone! This is Destiny. She is an auto assassin 51 days from seed. I know she's not done yet, but I was wondering if I should start flushing, or maybe water with molasses once? Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy509 (Jul 9, 2010)

View attachment 1036241Thanks. Look at mine.View attachment 1036240


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2010)

Normajean1 said:


> I have a DP Mazar and a SS Big bud at 8 weeks today, i think the mazar may be a few days behind. Ive been flushing for about a week. I hear 9-10 weeks for the big bud and 8 for the Mazar although mine doesn't look anywhere done. Here's the pictures
> 
> I also threw a couple of pictures from a random dro seed. Dont know what it is though.
> 
> Thanks for the help.


i'd say 10 -14 more days on all of them. except that one sativa looking one towards the end. it looked just about done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> View attachment 1035786
> 
> Hey fdd, props for all the help you hand out to everyone! This is Destiny. She is an auto assassin 51 days from seed. I know she's not done yet, but I was wondering if I should start flushing, or maybe water with molasses once? Thanks!



keep doing what ever you are doing now. it looks really good. it has 3 or 4 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeremy509 said:


> View attachment 1036241Thanks. Look at mine.View attachment 1036240


3 more weeks. that second pic is hella frosty.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> keep doing what ever you are doing now. it looks really good. it has 3 or 4 weeks yet.


Thanks fdd! Makes me feel good gettin a compliment from you! 3 or 4 weeks though, isn't that like half a life cycle? She's only supposed to take 55-60 days from seed. But either way, I'm bettin she gives me some good shit!


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello fdd2blk,

If I can pick your brain here are my girls:






















X4 Barney's Farm Amnesia Lemon Feminized
Soil: Biobizz All mix
Light: X2 300W Enviro
Flowering since the 16th of Mai

Thanks for your time


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

Found the battery for my good camera


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

Gorlax said:


> Hello fdd2blk,
> 
> If I can pick your brain here are my girls:
> 
> ...


looks like 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

Gorlax said:


> Found the battery for my good camera



i'd say about 12 - 14 more days.


----------



## Normajean1 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks for the help bro i really appreciate it. I actually started flushing the Big bud. The one you said is just about done, i guess im glad i strated already. Thanks again bro.


----------



## Gorlax (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks I ll feed them on monday and then straight water for the remaining 2 weeks.
Thanks again for taking some of your time


----------



## S0m3wh3r31nTX (Jul 10, 2010)

Got a guesstimate on these?


----------



## turbo944part (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is another one of my dwarf outdoor plants that decided to flower early. Caterpillars are killing me.. Hoping its done soon.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

S0m3wh3r31nTX said:


> Got a guesstimate on these?


3 to 4 more weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

turbo944part said:


> Here is another one of my dwarf outdoor plants that decided to flower early. Caterpillars are killing me.. Hoping its done soon.


looks like at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## S0m3wh3r31nTX (Jul 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 to 4 more weeks on those.


Those pics are from 06/22 so I think they're pretty much ready; trichs are mostly cloudy and some amber. There is a clear one here and there but you have to search. The hairs are around 75% browned.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey fdd, checkout one of each: Blue Russian and Sour Diesel. Today is day 61 of 12/12. I'm planning on chopping them next week.

BR:














SD:


----------



## theexpress (Jul 10, 2010)

like a week on each the br and sd!!!


----------



## jyck (Jul 10, 2010)

What's up Fdd2blk? Thanks again for your help & this thread! I posted pics of this girl on this thread 13 days ago. Your thoughts then were 2 more weeks, which seemed like a very good estimate. So here we are _almost _2 weeks later. To me, she looks VERY close but still not quite there yet. Here are 2 different bud shots from her. She is a Red Dragon (indica/sativa mix) under 400w HPS with 1 other plant. Today is exactly 10 weeks into 12/12 lighting. Your thoughts?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Hey fdd, checkout one of each: Blue Russian and Sour Diesel. Today is day 61 of 12/12. I'm planning on chopping them next week.
> 
> BR:
> 
> ...


give the SD a week, the BR 10 - 12 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

jyck said:


> What's up Fdd2blk? Thanks again for your help & this thread! I posted pics of this girl on this thread 13 days ago. Your thoughts then were 2 more weeks, which seemed like a very good estimate. So here we are _almost _2 weeks later. To me, she looks VERY close but still not quite there yet. Here are 2 different bud shots from her. She is a Red Dragon (indica/sativa mix) under 400w HPS with 1 other plant. Today is exactly 10 weeks into 12/12 lighting. Your thoughts?


that looks really good. i'd say 4 or 5 more days, maybe.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 10, 2010)

gotcha. Thanks again!


----------



## moviefreek (Jul 10, 2010)

uncalm said:


> ok, I have a few easy ryders that i've been expecting to be ready on the 12th...tell me what ya think.
> 
> pics are of 4 Easy ryders.....the first pic is of 'gimpy'...she's been off since birth


Come look at my budz, and if u could tell me how long u think she has? 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346507-pics-close-harvest-hybrid-mk.html
sorry about that

first time growing and i think i did good


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 10, 2010)

moviefreek said:


> Come look at my budz, and if u could tell me how long u think she has?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/346507-pics-close-harvest-hybrid-mk.html
> sorry about that
> ...



those look really nice. maybe another week, tops.


----------



## biffchicken (Jul 11, 2010)

What do you think of mine? I'm not sure what strain it is, it's just a bagseed. It's day 37 of flowering. When you think I should start flushing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

biffchicken said:


> What do you think of mine? I'm not sure what strain it is, it's just a bagseed. It's day 37 of flowering. When you think I should start flushing?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1038358View attachment 1038359View attachment 1038360View attachment 1038361


2 to 3 more weeks. start flushing on a week.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 11, 2010)

Check this girl out, Professor Fdd.
*wwfddd?*...........,thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> Check this girl out, Professor Fdd.
> *wwfddd?*...........,thanks!



um, wow. i'd say that's about done.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> um, wow. i'd say that's about done.


 LOL! Pretty unique, huh?
Almost like each calyx can be picked, rolled up, and smoked individually. 
Too bad the yield on her is light, she STINKS and is very sticky.
It's a cross of SLH x Goo.


----------



## Ironmanwp (Jul 11, 2010)

fdd have a look at my girl and tell me whacha think. Probably week 8 or 9 (I lost track)Only a few pistles here and there withered and turned color. How much longer does she have to go? This is my first grow and she has done well. Theres 5 nice colas going with nugs everywhere. Is ther anything I can do to bring out more frosty trichs? She's just a bagseed experement before I start the good beans from Nirvana.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

Ironmanwp said:


> fdd have a look at my girl and tell me whacha think. Probably week 8 or 9 (I lost track)Only a few pistles here and there withered and turned color. How much longer does she have to go? This is my first grow and she has done well. Theres 5 nice colas going with nugs everywhere. Is ther anything I can do to bring out more frosty trichs? She's just a bagseed experement before I start the good beans from Nirvana.



looks really good. i'd say 3 more weeks. the trichs should start loading up any day now.


----------



## dutchie23 (Jul 11, 2010)

since your so experience can you please help me!! nobody else will  will my pollinated female pollinate my other females please let me know a.s.a.p.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

dutchie23 said:


> since your so experience can you please help me!! nobody else will  will my pollinated female pollinate my other females please let me know a.s.a.p.


only if it has male flowers on it.


----------



## MellowHaze (Jul 11, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?


haha it gets better everytime i read it lol fair does


----------



## biffchicken (Jul 11, 2010)

+rep Thanks for the super quick reply FDD


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jul 11, 2010)

Whatcha think? Its super silver haze 53 into flowering. Dont mind the nut burn  And was curious if you had an opinion on picture #4. Looks like hermi on bottom right of pic? one of the smallest bud on plant woke up and that was there. Just the smallest green looking pod..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

ManicOrganic86 said:


> Whatcha think? Its super silver haze 53 into flowering. Dont mind the nut burn  And was curious if you had an opinion on picture #4. Looks like hermi on bottom right of pic? one of the smallest bud on plant woke up and that was there. Just the smallest green looking pod..



i'd say another weekish. that could be a male pod. at this point it own't be much of an issue though.


----------



## ManicOrganic86 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thankya sir


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey fdd, sorry to bother you again. I posted a pic of my girl a few days ago and you said 3-4 more weeks. I'm just wondering if you missed when I said it was an auto. If not, my apologies. I was just thinking that seems like a long time for an auto that is already at 54 days...I included a new pic. Again, so sorry to bug you



View attachment 1039694


----------



## ScarletFire (Jul 11, 2010)

This is a Barney's Farm Red Dragon. Or so I think. It's supposed to be Sativa Dominant, but it sure looks Indica to me. Trichs are 50% clear, 50% cloudy. Mostly I just want it ripe and ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey fdd, sorry to bother you again. I posted a pic of my girl a few days ago and you said 3-4 more weeks. I'm just wondering if you missed when I said it was an auto. If not, my apologies. I was just thinking that seems like a long time for an auto that is already at 54 days...I included a new pic. Again, so sorry to bug you
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1039694




still looks like 3 weeks to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

ScarletFire said:


> This is a Barney's Farm Red Dragon. Or so I think. It's supposed to be Sativa Dominant, but it sure looks Indica to me. Trichs are 50% clear, 50% cloudy. Mostly I just want it ripe and ready.
> 
> View attachment 1039682View attachment 1039683View attachment 1039688View attachment 1039689View attachment 1039690View attachment 1039691


36 hours of darkness? i don't get it.

those close ups look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

Show$ said:


> This is an automatic blue himilaya germinated on 5/1. Hydro setup under 3 55watt Full Spectrum CFL's. The trichs look about 50/50 clear/amber. Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1039823


can't tell.


----------



## moviefreek (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks for your input (info) if i could i have another question that you maybe able to help me with, the cola her on seems to be getting dry, her other buds aren't. Does this mean her colas done or is something wrong? thank you.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

moviefreek said:


> thanks for your input (info) if i could i have another question that you maybe able to help me with, the cola her on seems to be getting dry, her other buds aren't. Does this mean her colas done or is something wrong? thank you.


could mean it's done.


----------



## moviefreek (Jul 11, 2010)

thanks a lot. this is all a first for me.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 11, 2010)

View attachment 1040046

Whaddya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> View attachment 1040046
> 
> Whaddya think?


that's done.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's done.


Trichs are still clear/cloudy. This is my first grow so I dont know what done looks like...

That plant will finish its 8th week on this coming friday.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 11, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> View attachment 1040046
> 
> Whaddya think?


i would let that plant go like 7-9 more days man... looks like some midgrade shit..


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 11, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i would let that plant go like 7-9 more days man... looks like some midgrade shit..


Are you dissing my BAGSEED!?!?!?!?


----------



## SCOPE101 (Jul 12, 2010)

These are the most mature and had 3 weeks veg and have been under 12/12 for 72days(9weeks ;P)

I'm think they may be close but not sure as this is my first grow.

So guys are they ready?

Strain is church on the right and the close up shots are all of the church, the other is from some bagseed I got so no idea of strain etc.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

SCOPE101 said:


> These are the most mature and had 3 weeks veg and have been under 12/12 for 72days(9weeks ;P)
> 
> I'm think they may be close but not sure as this is my first grow.
> 
> ...




those look done.


----------



## SCOPE101 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are close ups of the bagseed plant


----------



## SCOPE101 (Jul 12, 2010)

Cheers going to give them around 36hours of darkness then chop chop 


fdd2blk said:


> those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

SCOPE101 said:


> Here are close ups of the bagseed plant


maybe a couple more days. looks pretty close.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Are you dissing my BAGSEED!?!?!?!?


lol no nice mexican sativa.. we all gotta start somewere.. you did a decent job on her bro.. perhaps its time to move up to some more proper genetics???....


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe a couple more days. looks pretty close.


 
i gotta roll with you on this one.... 7 more days on both of those


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi
I have this sativa (I think) and it is 73 days in flowering today. 

How much longer do you think?


----------



## aquaman (Jul 12, 2010)

Newbie making progress slowly but surely! Rear leaves beginning to yellow and droop. Trich's a definitely cloudy. Don't see any amber trich's. Pistils turning orange back plant and are drawing in already orange front plant. Thinking feed nutes another 2 weeks flush 2 more weeks and harvest 1 week later totalling 11.5 weeks? 

Does that sound reasonable? Concerned may sneek up on me and will not have flushed properly?

Thx

I know pics aren't greatest!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

budderbutton said:


> Hi
> I have this sativa (I think) and it is 73 days in flowering today.
> View attachment 1040613View attachment 1040614
> How much longer do you think?



10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

aquaman said:


> Newbie making progress slowly but surely! Rear leaves beginning to yellow and droop. Trich's a definitely cloudy. Don't see any amber trich's. Pistils turning orange back plant and are drawing in already orange front plant. Thinking feed nutes another 2 weeks flush 2 more weeks and harvest 1 week later totalling 11.5 weeks?
> 
> Does that sound reasonable? Concerned may sneek up on me and will not have flushed properly?
> 
> ...


hard to tell with those pics, sounds like you have a good game plan. i'd stick with it. they look really good, from what i can see.


----------



## budderbutton (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, mate! Cheers!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

aquaman said:


> Newbie making progress slowly but surely! Rear leaves beginning to yellow and droop. Trich's a definitely cloudy. Don't see any amber trich's. Pistils turning orange back plant and are drawing in already orange front plant. Thinking feed nutes another 2 weeks flush 2 more weeks and harvest 1 week later totalling 11.5 weeks?
> 
> Does that sound reasonable? Concerned may sneek up on me and will not have flushed properly?
> 
> ...


sounds like you know what time it is man!!! 11.5 weeks seems about right.. whats the flower time on jack horrer like 10-12 weeks right depending on pheno variation?


the flowering time says 11 weeks or fewwer, but it is a mix of haze skunk and northern lights and sat. dom.. i can see it going a full 12 weeks to be fully ripe


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

how long for this one, its euphoria unlimited.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346967-my-first-grow.html#post4373353


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^ in seriously like 3-5 days

some would even chop now... not me though let them go the five days


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

^^^ in seriously like 3-5 days. Good guess but I'm chopping in like 2 hours!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> ^^^ in seriously like 3-5 days. Good guess but I'm chopping in like 2 hours!


its ur crop... lol i would wait a few more days...


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm in week 11 now, wtf is a couple more days I guess.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

I have some others I need to post up, the big bud is gonna go a bit longer I think, alonlg with the og kush and white widow. The big buds cola is like 5 inches round and 20 inches long! can't even get to it to snap a picture I'm so crowded!


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

I forgot to mention I'm seeing a few brown (not amber but brown) trichss on the euphoria . which means its a little past due I believe.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> I forgot to mention I'm seeing a few brown (not amber but brown) trichss on the euphoria . which means its a little past due I believe.


 
nahhhhh you know its past due once they throw out a lil bannana and herm on ya.....


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

Ok then, I'll let it go till like friday maybe. (Its been very hard holding my scissors back) that will make it a two week flush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> how long for this one, its euphoria unlimited.
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/346967-my-first-grow.html#post4373353


that looks done.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> Ok then, I'll let it go till like friday maybe. (Its been very hard holding my scissors back) that will make it a two week flush.


 
sounds like a good plan...


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

I too thought it was done but express is twisting my arm to wait.Thats a sample taken after about a week of flush.


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> I too thought it was done but express is twisting my arm to wait.


lol nobodies twisting your arm.. you could pick now... im just tryna turn you on to something more special.. if you got bud to smoke and your in week 11 why not wait a few more days and let the calyxes swell to the max and go for that k.o. high


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

dbkick said:


> I too thought it was done but express is twisting my arm to wait.Thats a sample taken after about a week of flush.



it's his thread, i'll back off. sorry 'bout that.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

I got weed several types of hash , xans and lots of beer so I can be pretty patient. postponed till friday!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's his thread, i'll back off. sorry 'bout that.


hahahahaha your alright sometimes fdd..... i knew you would say those are done... its all good bro i will back off... thanx for the laff though


----------



## dbkick (Jul 12, 2010)

and don't be sorry for posting your opinion even though its someone elses thread, its good to see several peoples opinions.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 12, 2010)

been a bit since i posted last.... thought i would get another opinion again. thinkin maybe a week? it starts week 10 in 3 days (today is day 61 of flower).
thanks again in advance fdd!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> been a bit since i posted last.... thought i would get another opinion again. thinkin maybe a week? it starts week 10 in 3 days (today is day 61 of flower).
> thanks again in advance fdd!



i'd say at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> hahahahaha your alright sometimes fdd..... i knew you would say those are done... its all good bro i will back off... thanx for the laff though


what laugh? i don't get it.


----------



## KlosetKing (Jul 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say at least 2 more weeks.


 DAMN! i was hopin' you wouldn't say that! =D
i am definitely happy i went Indica this time, i cant handle this long of a wait again lol


----------



## paulio86 (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi mate this is my first grow. White Widow around 4 weeksd into flowering. how long you think i got dude?View attachment 1040890View attachment 1040887View attachment 1040891View attachment 1040888View attachment 1040889


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

paulio86 said:


> Hi mate this is my first grow. White Widow around 4 weeksd into flowering. how long you think i got dude?View attachment 1040890View attachment 1040887View attachment 1040891View attachment 1040888View attachment 1040889


a long time.


----------



## paulio86 (Jul 12, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## paulio86 (Jul 12, 2010)

as its my first i dont know if the size is looking good? the main cola feels really really hard and compact.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

it looks fine. you have 5 - 7 weeks yet.


----------



## aquaman (Jul 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hard to tell with those pics, sounds like you have a good game plan. i'd stick with it. they look really good, from what i can see.


Thanks actually just saw my first amber trich's today on back plant, I'd say probably 10% of each view through scope. Front showing more of brown rather than amber color in triches?
Here's a couple other shots.


----------



## aquaman (Jul 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> sounds like you know what time it is man!!! 11.5 weeks seems about right.. whats the flower time on jack horrer like 10-12 weeks right depending on pheno variation?
> 
> 
> the flowering time says 11 weeks or fewwer, but it is a mix of haze skunk and northern lights and sat. dom.. i can see it going a full 12 weeks to be fully ripe


Thx. First timer knowing soon i will be reaping the benefits.


----------



## PoDunk (Jul 12, 2010)

Here are a few pics. The Trichs are cloudy but no amber yet. Taking longer than I expected. The last pic has the main cola already chopped. Have some fox tailing from heat issues. I switched back to a MH bulb for the last 10 days. The pics are a little big so you can zoom in on them. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

PoDunk said:


> Here are a few pics. The Trichs are cloudy but no amber yet. Taking longer than I expected. The last pic has the main cola already chopped. Have some fox tailing from heat issues. I switched back to a MH bulb for the last 10 days. The pics are a little big so you can zoom in on them.
> 
> Any thoughts?


looks like they could go another week or two if they were so burnt. they may make it if yopu water them with plain water only.


----------



## PoDunk (Jul 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like they could go another week or two if they were so burnt. they may make it if yopu water them with plain water only.


They got burnt back in May. All the new growth has been good since I fixed the problem. I left all leaves that still had some green on them. I have been using straight water for a couple weeks now. The last watering I did put some Fox Farm Cha Ching and Big Bloom (1/2 dose)


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

PoDunk said:


> They got burnt back in May. All the new growth has been good since I fixed the problem. I left all leaves that still had some green on them. I have been using straight water for a couple weeks now. The last watering I did put some Fox Farm Cha Ching and Big Bloom (1/2 dose)



10 - 14 more days then.


----------



## NLXSK1 (Jul 12, 2010)

PoDunk said:


> Here are a few pics. The Trichs are cloudy but no amber yet. Taking longer than I expected. The last pic has the main cola already chopped. Have some fox tailing from heat issues. I switched back to a MH bulb for the last 10 days. The pics are a little big so you can zoom in on them.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Hey Podunk, 

Those look alot like some of mine. Could you explain what you mean by fox tailing? Thanks


----------



## barefoot and stoned (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm about 6 weeks into flowering I was gonna give it another 2 to 3 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2010)

barefoot and stoned said:


> I'm about 6 weeks into flowering I was gonna give it another 2 to 3 weeks. What do you think?



i'd say 3 to 4 more myself.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 13, 2010)

How much longer do you think. this one I figure about a week And this one 2, maybe 3 weeks.


----------



## cowboylogic (Jul 13, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?


Absolutely brillant!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

cowboylogic said:


> How much longer do you think. this one I figure about a weekView attachment 1041986 And this one 2, maybe 3 weeks.View attachment 1041989


the first one looks done, the second another week.


----------



## yifense86 (Jul 13, 2010)

If I have a few pounds that i wanna sell to a co-op, how would the co-op pay me? do pay by check or cash, direct deposit?


----------



## automon (Jul 13, 2010)

Here is one i would like some comments on. I think not ready yet, but let's see.
View attachment 1042125View attachment 1042126


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 13, 2010)

yifense86 said:


> If I have a few pounds that i wanna sell to a co-op, how would the co-op pay me? do pay by check or cash, direct deposit?


Woah there, narc

Congrats to FDD for 100 pages of helping us out!


----------



## PoDunk (Jul 13, 2010)

NLXSK1 said:


> Hey Podunk,
> 
> Those look alot like some of mine. Could you explain what you mean by fox tailing? Thanks



I was concerned a few weeks back when the buds started to "Fox Tail". From what I read it can be genetic or caused from high heat. Mine I believe was from the heat at the top of my canopy. It is a bud growing on the bud. SO you get a bunch of fingers sticking out everywhere. Someone else can probably explain it better than me. They still smoke fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

automon said:


> Here is one i would like some comments on. I think not ready yet, but let's see.
> View attachment 1042125View attachment 1042126


i'd say 2 - 3 more weeks.


----------



## Vatos.Locoz (Jul 13, 2010)

Heres my Easy Ryder auto flowering plants (three of them) with my 250HPS. Their about 10 weeks old, or a bit more, but they dont seem ready yet. Could anyone tell me how long you think they will still take(i dont expect much ^^)? Sorry for the photo quality i can try take some better ones if needed, Peace.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

Vatos.Locoz said:


> Heres my Easy Ryder auto flowering plants (three of them) with my 250HPS. Their about 10 weeks old, or a bit more, but they dont seem ready yet. Could anyone tell me how long you think they will still take(i dont expect much ^^)? Sorry for the photo quality, Peace.
> View attachment 1042313View attachment 1042314View attachment 1042319View attachment 1042320View attachment 1042321



rotate your pictures. 


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## automon (Jul 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 2 - 3 more weeks.


Thanks man! 

I hope they will survive. One is getting more yellow every day and stalling bud creation a bit..  Hope that thet result is still ok-ish...


----------



## loolagigi (Jul 13, 2010)

i have 50/50 amber/cloudy. 8 weeks in 12/12. been flushing for 2 weeks.


----------



## nickyp (Jul 13, 2010)

^ done done in my opinion


----------



## nickyp (Jul 13, 2010)

Solid week on this auto blueberry still. (5% clear, 95 % cloudy) Need a better camera with macro setting


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

loolagigi said:


> i have 50/50 amber/cloudy. 8 weeks in 12/12. been flushing for 2 weeks.


i'd give it another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

nickyp said:


> Solid week on this auto blueberry still. (5% clear, 95 % cloudy) Need a better camera with macro setting


sounds about right.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 13, 2010)

4th or 5th week roughly. taken like 3 days ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2010)

DarthD3vl said:


> View attachment 1043870View attachment 1043869View attachment 1043868 4th or 5th week roughly. taken like 3 days ago


many more weeks.


----------



## DarthD3vl (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks what is average amout of trics that should be amber before harvest? i hears 60% alot but its all prefrence right, so what do the differnt amounts of amber to cloudy do for the high? is that comprehensible? or just rambling


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 16, 2010)

once more... getting pretty close right? Some of the branches are sagging pretty bad, I hope they can hold the weight for a bit longer...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 16, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> once more... getting pretty close right? Some of the branches are sagging pretty bad, I hope they can hold the weight for a bit longer...



still another week or so. back off on the watering a little. the leaves appear to be drooping from over watering.  otherwise they look really good.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 16, 2010)

gotcha... I think it might be the heat thats affecting her. Been in a heat wave the last few days and its been 90 degrees at times =(

She's a tough one though, so I think she'll be ok.

Thanks fdd!!


----------



## Bud Manstrong (Jul 16, 2010)

Okay, I'll play!



--Bud


----------



## ALP (Jul 16, 2010)

View attachment 1048651View attachment 1048652

Hello! This is my second post - first with photos. I am waiting with bated breath for my first indoor harvest. I have been tracking the development of the trichomes using the super-macro function of my camera. Would love confirmation of my assessment - these appear to on the very edge of opaque - they are not as clear as they were a week ago. However, I don't see any amber here - do you? I'm thinking at least 10 days - 2 weeks? We are using T5 fluorescent bulbs - even mix of cool/warm. ETA: photos show up in the preview, but not after posting. Huh?


----------



## purp602 (Jul 16, 2010)

how much longer ??? any idea on the strain


----------



## tokes' (Jul 17, 2010)

what do you think?


----------



## Vatos.Locoz (Jul 17, 2010)

tokes' said:


> what do you think?


They look exactly like mine i posted. I'd say around 10 days


----------



## Blunted247 (Jul 17, 2010)

jyck said:


> what's up fdd2blk? Thanks again for your help & this thread! I posted pics of this girl on this thread 13 days ago. Your thoughts then were 2 more weeks, which seemed like a very good estimate. So here we are _almost _2 weeks later. To me, she looks very close but still not quite there yet. Here are 2 different bud shots from her. She is a red dragon (indica/sativa mix) under 400w hps with 1 other plant. Today is exactly 10 weeks into 12/12 lighting. Your thoughts?


so how did they turn out? I have some that look exactly at the same point...how long did u wait? N how did it turn out??


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 17, 2010)

thank you for starting this thread man!

i got a bunch of new white pistil growth popping all over this thai a few days ago, today we are @ 12 weeks, before the new white pistil growth, @ 11 weeks, i was considering harvesting today or @ 13 weeks, lol just don't know with the white pistils showing up n masse now?!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

Bud Manstrong said:


> Okay, I'll play!
> 
> View attachment 1048463View attachment 1048464View attachment 1048465
> 
> --Bud



10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

ALP said:


> View attachment 1048651View attachment 1048652
> 
> Hello! This is my second post - first with photos. I am waiting with bated breath for my first indoor harvest. I have been tracking the development of the trichomes using the super-macro function of my camera. Would love confirmation of my assessment - these appear to on the very edge of opaque - they are not as clear as they were a week ago. However, I don't see any amber here - do you? I'm thinking at least 10 days - 2 weeks? We are using T5 fluorescent bulbs - even mix of cool/warm. ETA: photos show up in the preview, but not after posting. Huh?


i need to see the whole plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

purp602 said:


> how much longer ??? any idea on the strain



10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

tokes' said:


> what do you think?


those look pretty close. a couple more days maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> thank you for starting this thread man!
> 
> i got a bunch of new white pistil growth popping all over this thai a few days ago, today we are @ 12 weeks, before the new white pistil growth, @ 11 weeks, i was considering harvesting today or @ 13 weeks, lol just don't know with the white pistils showing up n masse now?!


at least another week to 10 days.


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least another week to 10 days.


thanks for the input man, i think you're right, i'll most likely be chopping her at 13 weeks then, exercises in patience! wheee!

the new white hairs showing at the top of everything threw me way off, everything looked like the bottom portion of this tiny snipping about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks ago!


----------



## weedmom (Jul 17, 2010)

Newbie frist grow. FF soil 5 gl pot, outside. I started these seeds in Feb and didn't really think I would get this far. 7 weeks flowering. Plain ro water for the last week. The hairs are a little darker than my old camera shows.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

weedmom said:


> Newbie frist grow. FF soil 5 gl pot, outside. I started these seeds in Feb and didn't really think I would get this far. 7 weeks flowering. Plain ro water for the last week. The hairs are a little darker than my old camera shows.



2 more weeks.


----------



## sandmonkey (Jul 17, 2010)

Hey fdd,

here's one of the Sour D's at 67 days of 12/12:














and one of the Blue Russians:


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

i'd say a few more days on both of those.


----------



## purp602 (Jul 17, 2010)

can no on see the pics is posted ???????? how much longer??? :/


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

purp602 said:


> can no on see the pics is posted ???????? how much longer??? :/


i saw your pics, quoted you and replied. you must have missed it.


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 17, 2010)

Props to fdd2blk for taking time out for this thread...

Heres a Lemon Skunk I could use some help on..it's in another thread..not at my computer right now..post them in this one later if you'd like...https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/175068-lemon-skunk-smoke-report-5.html#post4401621

A couple of questions as well.. Do you have any strain suggestions that finish fast, yield well, and produce quality medicine?

..also. Do you believe that a plant will continue to ripen through a 2 week flush?..or will taking nutrients away affect yield and not allow the plant to ripen as quickly?


----------



## badunkadunk (Jul 17, 2010)

White russian


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

badunkadunk said:


> White russian


another week to 10 days.


----------



## rschloz (Jul 17, 2010)

Found this growing outdoors when it was a wee childling, fast forward to now and its at seven weeks flowering exactly. Improper lighting/ghetto grow factors should be taken into account... ie, might not get much fatter than this but who knows

Thanks for the help. I think those pics can be zoomed if you open it on your computer


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

rschloz said:


> Found this growing outdoors when it was a wee childling, fast forward to now and its at seven weeks flowering exactly. Improper lighting/ghetto grow factors should be taken into account... ie, might not get much fatter than this but who knows
> 
> Thanks for the help. I think those pics can be zoomed if you open it on your computer


that looks done, even though it's only been 7 weeks.


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 17, 2010)

View attachment 1050269View attachment 1050268View attachment 1050267View attachment 1050266View attachment 1050264View attachment 1050263

I had some PH problems for a few days, got locked out and got some defficiancies. ..started spitting out new white hairs after getting her back on track...whatcha think?


----------



## Tee Five (Jul 17, 2010)

Im giving her water only. It's hydroponically grown.

Is she done? Or should I put her back on nutes?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

Mongobud said:


> View attachment 1050269View attachment 1050268View attachment 1050267View attachment 1050266View attachment 1050264View attachment 1050263
> 
> I had some PH problems for a few days, got locked out and got some defficiancies. ..started spitting out new white hairs after getting her back on track...whatcha think?


those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2010)

Tee Five said:


> Im giving her water only. It's hydroponically grown.
> 
> Is she done? Or should I put her back on nutes?
> 
> ...



2 more weeks. not sure on the nutes. kinda right at the line on that one.


----------



## fobbwang (Jul 18, 2010)

Heyy again fdd2blk was just wondering how much longer you think my plants would have left? I cant upload any new pictures cuz my bro took back his camera with him. When i woke up this morning the whole plant was bent over cuz of the weight and i dont have any support poles (i was using the leaves to support it against the wall before it got too heavy :S). I wanted to harvest the bud when the high is more mental then body but im not sure if waiting the extra 2 weeks would make a big difference or not with swelling buds or changing trichomes from milky to amber ? Those pictures above are the old ones i showed u but now the white hairs are gettin much more darker and the buds are swelling. Just this morning i keep smelling a sweeeet tangy almost mango kind of dank to it :O .
Thanks in advance,
Fobbwang


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

fobbwang said:


> View attachment 1051235View attachment 1051234View attachment 1051233Heyy again fdd2blk was just wondering how much longer you think my plants would have left? I cant upload any new pictures cuz my bro took back his camera with him. When i woke up this morning the whole plant was bent over cuz of the weight and i dont have any support poles (i was using the leaves to support it against the wall before it got too heavy :S). I wanted to harvest the bud when the high is more mental then body but im not sure if waiting the extra 2 weeks would make a big difference or not with swelling buds or changing trichomes from milky to amber ? Those pictures above are the old ones i showed u but now the white hairs are gettin much more darker and the buds are swelling. Just this morning i keep smelling a sweeeet tangy almost mango kind of dank to it :O .
> Thanks in advance,
> Fobbwang



i would need to see current pics to make any kind of guess.


----------



## Bullblizz (Jul 18, 2010)

Bagseed Plant 2 months & 4 days old, been flowering for 20 days. Just wondering when she will start to fatten up. Let me know if you see anything else I should know about. Thanks.


----------



## fobbwang (Jul 18, 2010)

HALLJO okayyy so these are the new pictures i took but they're from a shittyyy camera so i couldnt use macro or anything to make the image nice. Hope you can still let me know though, the other pictures are of my other plant i think it has maybe a week or two longer than the bigger one. (first 2 are the first plant, last image
THANKS IN ADVANCE PLES


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

fobbwang said:


> View attachment 1051544View attachment 1051542View attachment 1051543HALLJO okayyy so these are the new pictures i took but they're from a shittyyy camera so i couldnt use macro or anything to make the image nice. Hope you can still let me know though, the other pictures are of my other plant i think it has maybe a week or two longer than the bigger one. (first 2 are the first plant, last image
> THANKS IN ADVANCE PLES


looks like a couple more weeks.


----------



## stonerlad (Jul 18, 2010)

Ok, this is my first grow, i think ma plant needs about a week or 2 more but the leaves are allready turning yellow.

Check it out guys. gimme some info !

Huge pics in my gallerie >

http://img841.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img1570.jpg


----------



## fobbwang (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks fdd2blk , but btw the red hairs and crystals are much more apparant than through the camera cuz its just a blackberry camera.. my charger for my battery is missing but anyway i was trying to yield for the most sativa mental high if i could so should i cut it down when there are still some white hairs because i read its better when the trichomes are milky than amber so idk if some pistils are still white it should be mentally trippy?! idk lmao im really blem gonna have a naice time at the farm. alright jpeace thanks a lot


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 18, 2010)

Alright man..I started flushing my plants yesterView attachment 1052472day with RO and enzymes...I'm in Hydro. I took a sample off of one of the lower branches and I hardly see any amber trichView attachment 1052471s, and alot of clear..should I put her back on nutes or will she continue to ripen and swell during the 2 week flush?..

View attachment 1052470


----------



## bix (Jul 18, 2010)

fdd great thread man!



What do you think of these? They are bubba kush at 8 weeks, was going to let them go until next weekend.

Let me know if you need better pics


----------



## purp602 (Jul 18, 2010)

thank you kind sir


----------



## mothernature161 (Jul 18, 2010)

not yet id say another 2 weeks and check them again


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

Mongobud said:


> Alright man..I started flushing my plants yesterView attachment 1052472day with RO and enzymes...I'm in Hydro. I took a sample off of one of the lower branches and I hardly see any amber trichView attachment 1052471s, and alot of clear..should I put her back on nutes or will she continue to ripen and swell during the 2 week flush?..
> 
> View attachment 1052470


it will continue to ripen while you flush.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 18, 2010)

bix said:


> fdd great thread man!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


another week should do it.


----------



## BudReaky (Jul 19, 2010)

hey im a newb to rollitup and a decent grower but i have this damn sharksbreath plant that has been on 12/12 since 6/3 and have a WWxBB that was started 4 days earlier right next to her and the WWxBB is coverered in semi ripe nuggets and the sharksbreath has pistills and thats about it.some interupted dark cycles due to CAB inprovements but all the other girls ive ever had have pretty much sustained the same kinda shit(ive always gotta improve).so is my sharksbreath just a shit plant or did it temp. revert back to veg or "light leaks"(which i strongly disagreee with even the idea of glimmers of light being a problem)i will try to get pics up soon gotta find camara cord.i have girls on deck in veg box and flower space is very prcious so should i continue on with the shit sharksbreath or cut my losses?????????????????anyone???....1st official post...


----------



## bix (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> another week should do it.


Awesome can't wait!!!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 19, 2010)

View attachment 1053220View attachment 1053219

Hey fdd! I would like to get a kick ass energy high out of this plant, I am moving soon and will need the extra boost. Trichs are just starting to change to amber, I would say about 10-20 percent. Do you think I can cut it now, or not? Thanks in advance!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey fdd! I would like to get a kick ass energy high out of this plant, I am moving soon and will need the extra boost. Trichs are just starting to change to amber, I would say about 10-20 percent. Do you think I can cut it now, or not? Thanks in advance!



i'd go at least another week.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey fdd I've been flowering this plant for 16 weeks and it won't stop bidding and none of the trichs have turned amber is this normAl for alot of sativa strains?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Deerhunter617 said:


> Hey fdd I've been flowering this plant for 16 weeks and it won't stop bidding and none of the trichs have turned amber is this normAl for alot of sativa strains?


no, 16 weeks is not "normal".


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 19, 2010)

I appreciate the help big dog...I've been looking for an honest opinion on that "ripen during flush" question for the last few harvests now. Thanks man. +rep you again if I can.


----------



## bullet1234 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi fdd would just like an second opinion how long do you think these have left?

thank you


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 19, 2010)

Here are two of my Cinderrella 99's from Doc Greenthumb. Ive had a couple problems with them as you will see but they should be close to done. Theypictures didnt line up the way I wanted but picture #'s 1,3,5,8,9, are plant #1. And pic #'s 2,4,6,7 are plant #2.
Please take a look and thanks in advance.


----------



## ALP (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to see the whole plant.


Hope this is good enough - taken yesterday afternoon. Plant on the left is a little older, and has leaves that are turning purple/red. Plant on the right is a much brighter green.

View attachment 1053728View attachment 1053729


----------



## jonboy146 (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd i really need ur help! i left my friend in charge of my plants while i was out of town, when i returned all the fan leaves looked like they where burnt on the ends and some where completely burnt (only on one plant), i cut off all the burnt leaves off and now my plant looks naked, She is 6 1/2 weeks into flowering trics r 50/50 clear/cloudy right about where i want it but the hairs r 60/40 orange/white. Luckly i began to flush aweek ago, would it b okay to harvest now, i will try to post a flic later


----------



## jonboy146 (Jul 19, 2010)

sorry if anybody could help, would b greatly appreciated


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 19, 2010)

a second opinon would b nice...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

bullet1234 said:


> Hi fdd would just like an second opinion how long do you think these have left?
> 
> thank you



a week at the most.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> Here are two of my Cinderrella 99's from Doc Greenthumb. Ive had a couple problems with them as you will see but they should be close to done. Theypictures didnt line up the way I wanted but picture #'s 1,3,5,8,9, are plant #1. And pic #'s 2,4,6,7 are plant #2.
> Please take a look and thanks in advance.


i'd say another week on these as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

ALP said:


> Hope this is good enough - taken yesterday afternoon. Plant on the left is a little older, and has leaves that are turning purple/red. Plant on the right is a much brighter green.
> 
> View attachment 1053728View attachment 1053729


maybe 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> View attachment 1054218View attachment 1054217 a second opinon would b nice...



1 more week.


----------



## jonboy146 (Jul 19, 2010)

i guess i cant get any help


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

jonboy146 said:


> i guess i cant get any help


kinda hard without a pic.

i could make a blind guess. but that wouldn't be very fair, would it?


----------



## Dr Gruber (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say another week on these as well.


Thanks Fdd!
They are at day 62, and the breeder said aprox 63 days. I didnt think they were quite ready either, you seem to be right on the money.


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 19, 2010)

awesome thread. 
just snapped these today under 400w hps. 
sprouted under 1 90 wat led ufo for the first 3 1/2 weeks. 

the trichs are about 1/5 amber. 

chop chop?

what do ya think?
thank you in advance for your expertise.
View attachment 1054445View attachment 1054446View attachment 1054447View attachment 1054448View attachment 1054449View attachment 1054450View attachment 1054451


----------



## teryy (Jul 19, 2010)

Cant wait till mine look this done..hey i see youre using a darkroom tent join the club, we can use youre help over there BT777


----------



## autoflowa (Jul 19, 2010)

yo fdd my idea got this thread poppin +rep??


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Browntown777 said:


> awesome thread.
> just snapped these today under 400w hps.
> sprouted under 1 90 wat led ufo for the first 3 1/2 weeks.
> 
> ...





those look done.


----------



## Browntown777 (Jul 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look done.


i think I will give them the chop on saturday. 
do you think it would be ok to wait until then. 4 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2010)

Browntown777 said:


> i think I will give them the chop on saturday.
> do you think it would be ok to wait until then. 4 more days.




4 days should be ok.


----------



## thetrogdor (Jul 19, 2010)

View attachment 1054763
Mystery Seed, flowering since may 27th


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

thetrogdor said:


> View attachment 1054763
> Mystery Seed, flowering since may 27th



that looks done.


----------



## bro haley (Jul 20, 2010)

One month in, one more to go 4 Veg!


----------



## themda (Jul 20, 2010)

didnt want to reload pics. 
i started a thread but i think i would get a better answer with you.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/349939-close-harvest-time-pictures.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

themda said:


> didnt want to reload pics.
> i started a thread but i think i would get a better answer with you.
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/349939-close-harvest-time-pictures.html


looks like 2 to 3 weeks yet.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jul 20, 2010)

Fdd been flowering this plant since march 24 it has been trained and still shooting white hairs our everywhere Trichs starting to get milky and has just now started putting off a little odor I have a taste tested it and it is very smooth and very very potent how long do you think she has left


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Jul 20, 2010)

i need your advise on two plants... one is coming down on the 21st the other i need some advise on.... I was so excited this thread was still active... Super stoaked to get your oppinion... The pics will be up tomorrow...


----------



## themda (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 to 3 weeks yet.


 thank you for the quick responce


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jul 20, 2010)

Sorry I didn't notice I didn't put the addy up 
http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab318/Kevcan798/59e0c2b9.jpg


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

Deerhunter617 said:


> Sorry I didn't notice I didn't put the addy up
> http://i875.photobucket.com/albums/ab318/Kevcan798/59e0c2b9.jpg



looks like a couple more weeks on that one.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jul 20, 2010)

That plant is 22 weeks old I've never had one take this long


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jul 20, 2010)

new to posting pics here a addy for the album


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

if those are at 22 weeks i'd chop them and start a new strain.


----------



## Sure Shot (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if those are at 22 weeks i'd chop them and start a new strain.


Great advice


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Jul 20, 2010)

i finally figured out how to get these pics up!


----------



## thetrogdor (Jul 20, 2010)

its only at about 5% amber right now. you sure?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

ohsoredeyed said:


> i finally figured out how to get these pics up!


another week or so on the first pics, the second pics look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

thetrogdor said:


> its only at about 5% amber right now. you sure?



it looks pretty done. the hairs are dried and i don't see any new white ones. the calyxes look swollen and your nugget looks nice. i would trust your opinion over mine though. you get to see it everyday so you are moire familiar with it's growth. it looks really good to me from here though.


----------



## thetrogdor (Jul 20, 2010)

Ya, its debatable. all of the leaves are healthy, no dead tips, i think the hairs may be all dead cause its close to the light. its the tallest of my plants, so i adjusted the height to the rest of them. If its not making any new hairs could it still be bulking up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

thetrogdor said:


> Ya, its debatable. all of the leaves are healthy, no dead tips, i think the hairs may be all dead cause its close to the light. its the tallest of my plants, so i adjusted the height to the rest of them. If its not making any new hairs could it still be bulking up?


maybe a little.


----------



## thetrogdor (Jul 20, 2010)

This is the nug i was asking about, chopped it, trimmed it, 14.8 grams.
Should end up at about 3.7 
Dense,
smelly,
perfect.

Only nug on the plant ready haha
thanks for the advice


----------



## FryGuy790 (Jul 20, 2010)

i started flowering on 6/26......looks like right on my 3rd week....im thinking atleast another 3-4 weeks.....the hairs are turned because i am trying to get rid of mites and got some spray on them....this happend last week too but the buds pulled through and i got a ton of new white hairs.....what is your oppinion as to the time left.....


----------



## teryy (Jul 20, 2010)

View attachment 1055855what you think fdd? sorry for poor pic need better cam


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

i feel used.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i feel used.


 man thats sad but i have several questions about.... just kiddn bro +rep for u


----------



## FryGuy790 (Jul 20, 2010)

what is rep......


----------



## bix (Jul 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i feel used.


I tried to +rep you but I already gave you some and the site won't let me hahaa

Thanks for all your help man


----------



## bix (Jul 20, 2010)

FryGuy790 said:


> what is rep......


Click on the star symbol that looks like a sherrifs badge under any post that's helpful and it gives the poster +rep which is kinda like kudos points


----------



## agent11475 (Jul 20, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

FryGuy790 said:


> i started flowering on 6/26......looks like right on my 3rd week....im thinking atleast another 3-4 weeks.....the hairs are turned because i am trying to get rid of mites and got some spray on them....this happend last week too but the buds pulled through and i got a ton of new white hairs.....what is your oppinion as to the time left.....
> View attachment 1055761View attachment 1055762View attachment 1055764View attachment 1055760



5 to 6 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

teryy said:


> View attachment 1055855what you think fdd? sorry for poor pic need better cam


hard to tell by that pic. it looks pretty nuggety though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 20, 2010)

agent11475 said:


> any ideas?


3 more weeks.


----------



## PÎ¸t (Jul 21, 2010)

hey guys this is a super lemon haze that kicked into flower under 24 hours at 3-4 inches tall for some reason. let me know what you guys think... whats up with the upload file error?

.



might want to zoom in on the website for the full photo


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

P&#952;t;4421325 said:


> hey guys this is a super lemon haze that kicked into flower under 24 hours at 3-4 inches tall for some reason. let me know what you guys think... whats up with the upload file error?


i'd say that's pretty much done.


----------



## OGDanimal (Jul 21, 2010)

These are some shots of the tops and side colas of my friends two girls, clone twins. This is his first grow and he started in March and he believes they are in week 7 or 8 of Flowering. He is not completely sure because he did not mark on the calender when he put them in 12/12.

Pics are 3 days old. Since the pics were taken a lot of the hairs have turned brown and have receded into the buds pretty quickly. 

Q~1 How Long do ya think they got?

Q~2 He has noticed not all the hairs are turning brown. Some of the buds pistils along the sides of the big colas are still white....do you wait till a majority of ALL this pistils turn brown and recede to harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

OGDanimal said:


> These are some shots of the tops and side colas of my friends two girls, clone twins. This is his first grow and he started in March and he believes they are in week 7 or 8 of Flowering. He is not completely sure because he did not mark on the calender when he put them in 12/12.
> 
> Pics are 3 days old. Since the pics were taken a lot of the hairs have turned brown and have receded into the buds pretty quickly.
> 
> ...



i'd say 2 more weeks.


----------



## ResidualFreedom (Jul 21, 2010)

okay.... how about me? first timer here, so be gentle.. lol..

This is from bagseed so the yield might not be too large.. In my opinion, the plant doesn't look filled out fully, but the buds look mature, leaving me to think she is almost done.. I have yet to grab a magnifying glass strong enough to see the the clarity of the trichromes .. (sp).. 

Here she is from top to bottom... The last pic is her with "her sister", both in the same bin, newbie mistake I know. As you can see one looks ready and the other one looks like it needs some more time.. ideas? 

I have yet to start the flush, because "her sister" needs more time, I am assuming I have to take the average maturing rate between the two to decide when to flush.. I ddin't want to flush early and lessen the yield on one, and I didn't want to flush late and "spoil" the other.. 

Any and all advice is welcome and appreciated, Cheers...


----------



## riptidefever (Jul 21, 2010)

10erAny idea what strain i got, and how much longer do i flower? thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

ResidualFreedom said:


> okay.... how about me? first timer here, so be gentle.. lol..
> 
> This is from bagseed so the yield might not be too large.. In my opinion, the plant doesn't look filled out fully, but the buds look mature, leaving me to think she is almost done.. I have yet to grab a magnifying glass strong enough to see the the clarity of the trichromes .. (sp)..
> 
> ...


still has a couple weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> View attachment 105700910View attachment 1057008erView attachment 1057007Any idea what strain i got, and how much longer do i flower? thanks


several more weeks here, as well. 

i'd have to smoke it to guess the strain.


----------



## riptidefever (Jul 21, 2010)

i have only used cfl's, how do they look? i keep temps around 78-80- started in pearlite and soil, i have been using half strength miracle grow...should i stop and give just water?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> i have only used cfl's, how do they look? i keep temps around 78-80- started in pearlite and soil, i have been using half strength miracle grow...should i stop and give just water?


keep doing what you are doing.


----------



## riptidefever (Jul 21, 2010)

several as in 2-4- or 5-6..they have been flowering for 42 days?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> several as in 2-4- or 5-6..they have been flowering for 42 days?


they aren't ready yet.


----------



## truegangsta (Jul 21, 2010)

How Long Do U thInk this one needs and any idea about the strain


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 21, 2010)

truegangsta said:


> View attachment 1057491How Long Do U thInk this one needs and any idea about the strain


looks like a sativa/indica hybrid. i'd say 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## Demonical (Jul 22, 2010)

[

hi first time posting first grow too. this plant has had a terrible upbringing had incandescent light for first month -.- with mg nutes but have learnt sooooo much from rollitup <3. but last 2 months its been looked afterish but only got ph tester yesterday 7.2 run off..... guess thats why half the fan leaves died on bottom. how long do you think its got left? my completely novice guess is 2-3 weeks. ive ordered a microscope but wont arrive for a while. thanks <3

cant make pics bigger ;-/


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 22, 2010)

One more check... hopefully 

these were taken last night... nearing the end of the 10th week. I think she's pretty close, I did a flush about a week ago... do I need to do one final flush at the end?

Thanks fdd


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 22, 2010)

Demonical said:


> View attachment 1058781[
> View attachment 1058780
> hi first time posting first grow too. this plant has had a terrible upbringing had incandescent light for first month -.- with mg nutes but have learnt sooooo much from rollitup <3. but last 2 months its been looked afterish but only got ph tester yesterday 7.2 run off..... guess thats why half the fan leaves died on bottom. how long do you think its got left? my completely novice guess is 2-3 weeks. ive ordered a microscope but wont arrive for a while. thanks <3


You've got a ways to go... but the plant is looking good... don't worry about leaves on the bottom dying, that will happen... especially further along in flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

Demonical said:


> View attachment 1058781[
> View attachment 1058780
> hi first time posting first grow too. this plant has had a terrible upbringing had incandescent light for first month -.- with mg nutes but have learnt sooooo much from rollitup <3. but last 2 months its been looked afterish but only got ph tester yesterday 7.2 run off..... guess thats why half the fan leaves died on bottom. how long do you think its got left? my completely novice guess is 2-3 weeks. ive ordered a microscope but wont arrive for a while. thanks <3
> 
> cant make pics bigger ;-/



2 to 3 weeks sounds about right. you can give it a boost of nitrogen to help keep it green until it finishes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> One more check... hopefully
> 
> these were taken last night... nearing the end of the 10th week. I think she's pretty close, I did a flush about a week ago... do I need to do one final flush at the end?
> 
> Thanks fdd



i'd say give them another week to 10 days. watering with plain water only.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 22, 2010)

never-ending sativa? its NL bagseed btw...


----------



## robside (Jul 22, 2010)

what do u think?? just cut one col.View attachment 1059206View attachment 1059215View attachment 1059219


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, just curious how much longer you guys think on this... i have started the flush yesterday.. its nirvana short rider


----------



## robside (Jul 22, 2010)

Theswe are only 7 weeks, trich pic taken with radio shack 20x -100x scope


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

robside said:


> what do u think?? just cut one col.View attachment 1059206View attachment 1059215View attachment 1059219


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 22, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> Hi, just curious how much longer you guys think on this... i have started the flush yesterday.. its nirvana short rider


hard to tell from the pics. maybe a week or two.


----------



## tokes' (Jul 24, 2010)

First grow, bagseed starting 9th week flowering (I think) I was wondering what these dark spots are on some of the fan leaves. I have been feeding plain water the last few waterings. I think I started to flush a little early but am afraid to give more nutes now as its not too far from harvest. I know the fans will die off but these spots are worrying me a bit.


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 24, 2010)

Please check these out.
1) 1066 flowering for 60 days now(pic is 4 days old)
2) the purplish one has been flowering 3 months outdoors

Thanks in advance 

****Editics are messed up but you can see the outdoor one***


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 24, 2010)

the 1066 is under 300w CFL indoors and the purple strain is outside


----------



## bix (Jul 24, 2010)

Hey fdd

I posted these a week ago thinking there was a week left and you said that sounded about right..

I'm about to chop tomorrow and just wanted a final check. Thing that gets me is that I can't see any amber trichomes and I took a few tiny buds off of the plant to vapo them and barely got high, where I think I should have probably been wrecked.

What do you think?

Bubba kush 9 weeks

EDIT: I just realized that I took a tiny tiny bud off of the bottom leaves which aren't getting enough light really due to me letting the plant get too big... So they may have been immature buds I'm thinking and don't reflect what I took pictures of...


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> Please check these out.
> 1) 1066 flowering for 60 days now(pic is 4 days old)
> 2) the purplish one has been flowering 3 months outdoors
> 
> ...




the indoor have less then a week, the outdoor maybe 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

bix said:


> Hey fdd
> 
> I posted these a week ago thinking there was a week left and you said that sounded about right..
> 
> ...



damn 

looks like 3 or 4 more days yet.


----------



## LorDeMO (Jul 24, 2010)

How far along are these 3 plants?

2 x Bagseed
1 x WW

They've been flowering for about a month 1/2.


----------



## bugg25 (Jul 24, 2010)

I know they don't look great, but I am not sure why the leaves are getting crispy. If you know, please let me in on it. I started flowering June1. The trichomes are already turning amber. when should I start flushing? What do I do to dry them and what is the best way to cure them? I am asking because my last grow smelled like alfalfa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> How far along are these 3 plants?
> 
> 2 x Bagseed
> 1 x WW
> ...





those look like they are about 6 weeks along.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

bugg25 said:


> I know they don't look great, but I am not sure why the leaves are getting crispy. If you know, please let me in on it. I started flowering June1. The trichomes are already turning amber. when should I start flushing? What do I do to dry them and what is the best way to cure them? I am asking because my last grow smelled like alfalfa.


those look like they have a couple weeks yet. i'd water them with plain water for now. they look a little over fed.


----------



## bugg25 (Jul 24, 2010)

Ya, they may be. I have been watering them everyother week with FF tiger bloom. I only have to water once a week though. so I do one week water, one week tiger bloom. maybe I should skip feeding for a time and maybe add molasses instead?


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 24, 2010)

How much more time might my plants have?View attachment 1062526


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

bugg25 said:


> Ya, they may be. I have been watering them everyother week with FF tiger bloom. I only have to water once a week though. so I do one week water, one week tiger bloom. maybe I should skip feeding for a time and maybe add molasses instead?



that doesn't sound too bad. are they subject to high temps at all? i'm just kinda wondering about the crispy leaves. the bud looks good where it should.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 24, 2010)

jordoblowstreez said:


> How much more time might my plants have?View attachment 1062526


10 more days.


----------



## jordoblowstreez (Jul 24, 2010)

thanks man, but thats not for both is it?


----------



## bugg25 (Jul 24, 2010)

ya, I live in so cal, and its very hard to keep the room cool. during high heat outside it prob gets high 80's low 90's in there. Also have 2 fans constantly blowing on them to keep pm away. glad to hear leaves won't be as big a deal. as long as the buds are good.... about the alfalfa smell. does that mean i pulled the last crop too early or did it have to do with the way i cured them?


----------



## wtfbigbud (Jul 25, 2010)

here is what i got off one wappa plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

jordoblowstreez said:


> thanks man, but thats not for both is it?


i didn't notice that. 

the smaller one on the right looks done.


----------



## Growlow (Jul 25, 2010)

Sup fdd,, kinda feel a little gay posting in this thread but as the title says its more of a secong opinion im after,, iv done the usual routine checked the trichs,, which are showing cloudy with a few amber running< pretty optimum time i would say> But the buds thereselves are puzzling me??? Now i know that not all my plants are going to finish at once but im pretty sure these are close on to ten weeks, two week flush < sorry didnt state these are greenhouse big bang, 4 of them under a 400 whps and a 250 cfl> and sum of them look ripe whilst others ....well im just not sure,, this is where you come in  Unfortunatley the back lefts plant main cola had to cum down 5 days ago as it had the start of mould running through,, iv been vigourous with the rest and added another fan in for air circulation....
Your experienced knowledge would be greatly appreciated..
Growlow.


----------



## bix (Jul 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> damn
> 
> looks like 3 or 4 more days yet.


TY 

1 more watering it is!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

Growlow said:


> Sup fdd,, kinda feel a little gay posting in this thread but as the title says its more of a secong opinion im after,, iv done the usual routine checked the trichs,, which are showing cloudy with a few amber running< pretty optimum time i would say> But the buds thereselves are puzzling me??? Now i know that not all my plants are going to finish at once but im pretty sure these are close on to ten weeks, two week flush < sorry didnt state these are greenhouse big bang, 4 of them under a 400 whps and a 250 cfl> and sum of them look ripe whilst others ....well im just not sure,, this is where you come in  Unfortunatley the back lefts plant main cola had to cum down 5 days ago as it had the start of mould running through,, iv been vigourous with the rest and added another fan in for air circulation....
> Your experienced knowledge would be greatly appreciated..
> Growlow.



they look really close. i do see a lot of white hairs but the nuggets look done. i'd say another week at the most.


----------



## Growlow (Jul 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they look really close. i do see a lot of white hairs but the nuggets look done. i'd say another week at the most.


 Nice one....selaed the deal for me amigo...
Growlow.


----------



## LorDeMO (Jul 25, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *LorDeMO*
> How far along are these 3 plants?
> 
> 2 x Bagseed
> ...




1 month and 1/2 is 6 weeks..I'm confused. Do you mean they have another 6 weeks of flowering or..?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> 1 month and 1/2 is 6 weeks..I'm confused. Do you mean they have another 6 weeks of flowering or..?


you asked me "how far along are these plants?" i said "6 weeks". was i right?


----------



## LorDeMO (Jul 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you asked me "how far along are these plants?" i said "6 weeks". was i right?


lol OK..How long have my plants got left, plz?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

LorDeMO said:


> lol OK..How long have my plants got left, plz?



3 more weeks.


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 25, 2010)

hi again fdd

the thai plant is at 92 days now, i'm thinking in a few days, what do you think? thanks again for the helping hand!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> hi again fdd
> 
> the thai plant is at 92 days now, i'm thinking in a few days, what do you think? thanks again for the helping hand!



looks like 2 more weeks yet.


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 more weeks yet.


thanks again man =)


----------



## Freda Felcher (Jul 25, 2010)

These are Vortex plants going in soil under a 600W HPS. They are now on day 56 and I have already begun flushing them. Thanks for the help!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

Freda Felcher said:


> These are Vortex plants going in soil under a 600W HPS. They are now on day 56 and I have already begun flushing them. Thanks for the help!


smoke that shit. 

looks bomb, and done.


----------



## dam612 (Jul 25, 2010)

fisrt one is a bagseed, second is a lowlife auto ak, third and fourth are of the same plant another ak.


----------



## Freda Felcher (Jul 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> smoke that shit.
> 
> looks bomb, and done.


Thank you and Rep! I love your work and have learned a bunch from your threads! I have been checking the trichs with a microscope with success, but it is always good to get an opinion from a pro! Later! FF


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

dam612 said:


> fisrt one is a bagseed, second is a lowlife auto ak, third and fourth are of the same plant another ak.



those look done, from what i can see.


----------



## oldschooltofu (Jul 25, 2010)

View attachment 1064133View attachment 1064134

permafrost at 9.5wks. flushed twice, soil is 1-2 days from drying out, one more flush or pull? Tricombes are 90% cloudy, 10% amber.
thanks, great thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 25, 2010)

oldschooltofu said:


> View attachment 1064177View attachment 1064133View attachment 1064134
> 
> permafrost at 9.5wks. flushed twice, soil is 1-2 days from drying out, one more flush or pull? Tricombes are 90% cloudy, 10% amber.
> thanks, great thread.



one more watering.


----------



## SlickRickRowse (Jul 25, 2010)

I am just starting week 8 of flowering for these girls and they have already started their flush; 
(White Russian, Crystal Chunk, Reclining Buddha, NL #5)

-The reclining buddha suffered stem damage from the weight of the flowers, I tried to tape it up and save it, but the plant seems to not be coming back to life very fast....Should I harvest now?

I need to pick up a microscope at the Shack tomorrow for the trichs, but I notice alot of pistils have turned brown..some around 70% or more.

White Russian


Crystal Chunk


Reclining Buddha


NL #5


LA Cantfidential


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

SlickRickRowse said:


> I am just starting week 8 of flowering for these girls and they have already started their flush;
> (White Russian, Crystal Chunk, Reclining Buddha, NL #5)
> 
> -The reclining buddha suffered stem damage from the weight of the flowers, I tried to tape it up and save it, but the plant seems to not be coming back to life very fast....Should I harvest now?
> ...



the white russian and the LA conf are done, the others have 10 - 14 more days yet.


----------



## SlickRickRowse (Jul 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the white russian and the LA conf are done, the others have 10 - 14 more days yet.


Thanks! threw them in a temp dark room for their 36 hour time out, the trichss looked money when I checked them this am with my new scope!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

SlickRickRowse said:


> Thanks! threw them in a temp dark room for their 36 hour time out, the trichss looked money when I checked them this am with my new scope!


they grow a lot better in the light.


----------



## SlickRickRowse (Jul 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they grow a lot better in the light.


If the LA and WR are done, they wont really grow any more and steps should be taken to harvest?


----------



## Scott187 (Jul 26, 2010)

how long on these you think


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

Scott187 said:


> how long on these you think


a few more weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

SlickRickRowse said:


> If the LA and WR are done, they wont really grow any more and steps should be taken to harvest?


yeah, i'd harvest them whenever you are ready.


----------



## Malenius (Jul 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


Ok, so here are my plants. The pictures was taken 3 days ago. 
Im so much wonder how more we have to wait before fun fun fun!
BTW: This is bag seed sativa. I know they take longer then indica, but how long do they got left?? 
Thank you


----------



## chronichaze (Jul 26, 2010)

Malenius said:


> Ok, so here are my plants. The pictures was taken 3 days ago.
> Im so much wonder how more we have to wait before fun fun fun!
> BTW: This is bag seed sativa. I know they take longer then indica, but how long do they got left??
> Thank you


 At least a month on those!


----------



## DaFunkLord (Jul 26, 2010)

This is my very first medical grow. This is 1 Jack's Cleaner that was in veg for 3 weeks then went into flower on 06/22. This was not topped so it's about 5 feet tall right now. I'm growing DWC in 5 gal bucket using advanced nutes (A&B, bud candy, carboload, B52, Voodoo, soon some Overdrive) in a 5x5x7 grow tent with a 400w hps. fully vented in and out. temp between 75-80 humidity 50-60%. ph always between 5.5 and 6. Nutes changed weekly. How long do you think I got to go?? I'm guessing about 4 weeks but I have no info on this strain. Any and all tips and critiquing are welcome and suggested. Sorry about the bunk ass camera phone pics!!!


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 26, 2010)

Hey fdd, here's my girl, is she done? I notice 3 hairs at the bottom that have not turned completely rust colored, but I think the rest of it looks great and didnt want to chance messing with the rest of the bud to let those 3 hairs finish. Also, I know u like more than one pic, but this literally is the whole plant, she's only about 4 inches tall


----------



## Budsforall17 (Jul 26, 2010)

How much longer would you say??


----------



## snagglepuss17 (Jul 26, 2010)

How long you think?


----------



## Unclepauly (Jul 26, 2010)

Whatcha think?... all bag seed from the same bag and got 4 different phenos, and they are all at 56 days flowering. Only vegged for a month or so

Just look at the buds that are in focus as I have all the plants right on top of each other and others may creep into the picture


1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 


If the pics are shit I can take better without the HPS on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

Malenius said:


> Ok, so here are my plants. The pictures was taken 3 days ago.
> Im so much wonder how more we have to wait before fun fun fun!
> BTW: This is bag seed sativa. I know they take longer then indica, but how long do they got left??
> Thank you


5 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

DaFunkLord said:


> This is my very first medical grow. This is 1 Jack's Cleaner that was in veg for 3 weeks then went into flower on 06/22. This was not topped so it's about 5 feet tall right now. I'm growing DWC in 5 gal bucket using advanced nutes (A&B, bud candy, carboload, B52, Voodoo, soon some Overdrive) in a 5x5x7 grow tent with a 400w hps. fully vented in and out. temp between 75-80 humidity 50-60%. ph always between 5.5 and 6. Nutes changed weekly. How long do you think I got to go?? I'm guessing about 4 weeks but I have no info on this strain.View attachment 1065614View attachment 1065615View attachment 1065616View attachment 1065617View attachment 1065618View attachment 1065619 Any and all tips and critiquing are welcome and suggested. Sorry about the bunk ass camera phone pics!!!



4 weeks sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey fdd, here's my girl, is she done? I notice 3 hairs at the bottom that have not turned completely rust colored, but I think the rest of it looks great and didnt want to chance messing with the rest of the bud to let those 3 hairs finish. Also, I know u like more than one pic, but this literally is the whole plant, she's only about 4 inches tall



that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

Budsforall17 said:


> How much longer would you say??


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

snagglepuss17 said:


> How long you think?



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 26, 2010)

Unclepauly said:


> Whatcha think?... all bag seed from the same bag and got 4 different phenos, and they are all at 56 days flowering. Only vegged for a month or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...




looks like 2 more weeks on all of them.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Jul 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.


Thanks fdd, just the words I was hoping to hear!


----------



## BigBadWolfe (Jul 27, 2010)

View attachment 1066866View attachment 1066863View attachment 1066862View attachment 1066860View attachment 1066859

View attachment 1066856View attachment 1066858


OK looking for a little help to tell if my girls are getting close or how long they have left. Its day 53 of flowering. They get a mix of 1k hps and natural sunlight. I have checked out the tricks and on some buds its about 10-15% amber on others it hard to see any amber ones. BTW 2 girls I belive different Sativ strains (bag seed).

Thanks in advance


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

BigBadWolfe said:


> View attachment 1066866View attachment 1066863View attachment 1066862View attachment 1066860View attachment 1066859
> 
> View attachment 1066856View attachment 1066858
> 
> ...



looks like 2 more weeks yet.


----------



## toquer (Jul 27, 2010)

View attachment 1066982View attachment 1066981View attachment 1066980what about this pretty girl?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

toquer said:


> View attachment 1066982View attachment 1066981View attachment 1066980what about this pretty girl?


and pretty she is. maybe another week, at the most.


----------



## leroy79 (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi-this is coming up on 8 weeks. Doesn't look even near ripe yet. What do you think? How long?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

leroy79 said:


> View attachment 1067120View attachment 1067119View attachment 1067118Hi-this is coming up on 8 weeks. Doesn't look even near ripe yet. What do you think? How long?


looks like a solid 2 more weeks.


----------



## genuity (Jul 27, 2010)

toquer said:


> View attachment 1066982View attachment 1066981View attachment 1066980what about this pretty girl?


that is real nice.


----------



## chilltown (Jul 27, 2010)

Lowlife ak-47 Auto day-60 ( 10 days left ? ) they are looking ok about 10-30 % turned , 10 more days ? Started 10 day Flush ( just water) or keep nuts and molasses going ? 

View attachment 1067375View attachment 1067377View attachment 1067376View attachment 1067378


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

chilltown said:


> Lowlife ak-47 Auto day-60 ( 10 days left ? ) they are looking ok about 10-30 % turned , 10 more days ? Started 10 day Flush ( just water) or keep nuts and molasses going ?
> 
> View attachment 1067375View attachment 1067377View attachment 1067376View attachment 1067378


14+ more days.


----------



## leroy79 (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for that! What about this one???


----------



## mdmd (Jul 27, 2010)

What do you think about this AK bout 8 weeks in?


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jul 27, 2010)

hi a few wekk back you said 10 to 14 days they have been flowerin 10 half week and are only 80% cloudy trich what do you think on the new picsView attachment 1067623View attachment 1067624View attachment 1067625View attachment 1067626View attachment 1067627
the strains are bigbang and mama mia


----------



## neogizzumz (Jul 27, 2010)

First grow , GHS kings kush , soil handwatered with biobizz biobloom and topmax , been feeding only ph adjusted water for last 3 days , roughly 8.5 weeks into flowering , what u all think ?


----------



## chilltown (Jul 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 14+ more days.


So keep going with molasses and Foxfarm for 1 more week then flush ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

mdmd said:


> What do you think about this AK bout 8 weeks in?



2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

nitrobob1786 said:


> hi a few wekk back you said 10 to 14 days they have been flowerin 10 half week and are only 80% cloudy trich what do you think on the new picsView attachment 1067623View attachment 1067624View attachment 1067625View attachment 1067626View attachment 1067627
> the strains are bigbang and mama mia



hmmm, maybe another 5 to 7 days. it looks really good but i still see a lot of white hairs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

neogizzumz said:


> First grow , GHS kings kush , soil handwatered with biobizz biobloom and topmax , been feeding only ph adjusted water for last 3 days , roughly 8.5 weeks into flowering , what u all think ?



another week yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

chilltown said:


> So keep going with molasses and Foxfarm for 1 more week then flush ?


i usually flush for 10 to 14 days.


----------



## tryingtobenice (Jul 27, 2010)

How long do ya think ? Jackberry? 8.5 weeks in. Not a lot of red or color in there at all, I know.

Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 27, 2010)

tryingtobenice said:


> How long do ya think ? Jackberry? 8.5 weeks in. Not a lot of red or color in there at all, I know.
> 
> Thanks.View attachment 1068124View attachment 1068125View attachment 1068126



2 more weeks.


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 28, 2010)

Hey man, my other pics were 3 days old and you said a week.
How do they look now, i would like to harvest this weekend


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> Hey man, my other pics were 3 days old and you said a week.
> How do they look now, i would like to harvest this weekend


harvest this weekend.


----------



## Wordz (Jul 28, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> Hey man, my other pics were 3 days old and you said a week.
> How do they look now, i would like to harvest this weekend


those are the best looking plants i've seen on this thread


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 28, 2010)

Thank you man!


----------



## theexpress (Jul 28, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> Hey man, my other pics were 3 days old and you said a week.
> How do they look now, i would like to harvest this weekend


dude!!! that is some fucking dank ass weed!!!!! what strain is she?


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 28, 2010)

Thanx. It's called 1066, something about a war in the year 1066. A friend of mine brought these seeds from Amsterdam. I've got one seed left. I will keep that if it's a female to clone for as long as I can. 
I have never smelt anything like this in my life.


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jul 28, 2010)

I've gotta be hitting that home stretch. Still at 45 days flowering but some trichs on the leaves are amber. Not sure on a percentage. If I had to I'd say about 10% amber. Diesel too. I also have a Golden Goat and a Cough going but they are noticeably not as mature. I'm giving them a couple extra weeks most likely. What about these though? I just wanna be sure I have some ripe buds before chopping.

Cheese:



NYC Diesel:


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> I've gotta be hitting that home stretch. Still at 45 days flowering but some trichs on the leaves are amber. Not sure on a percentage. If I had to I'd say about 10% amber. Diesel too. I also have a Golden Goat and a Cough going but they are noticeably not as mature. I'm giving them a couple extra weeks most likely. What about these though? I just wanna be sure I have some ripe buds before chopping.



the cheese has a couple more days, the diesel a week or so.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 28, 2010)

hey fdd2blk hows it going? I have 5 plants that have been in flower for 8 weeks and 1 day as of today. 4 Of the plants are chocolate Kush and the other one is a lifesaver. How do they look to U? Almost ready? Let me know what you think, i flushed for one week already so...My buddy who i got the clones from, said he gives them 8 or 9 weeks of 12/12 at the most, then harvests. I honestly dont know if he even knows if thats the exact time they need. I have a hand held micro. Trichlones are 30% amber and the other 60%milky and 10% kinda clear. I dont know its my 1st grow and dont want to F$ck them up after doing so good this far. HELP HELP HELP!!!!!!lol.,..The pics aint the best cause my camera broken, so all i have is my iphone. So here they r. Any input would b awesome....Thanks bro


----------



## Killer Bud (Jul 28, 2010)

How long do you think i have left till I will be able to harvest?


----------



## MyFridendWasWondering (Jul 28, 2010)

C99 is a great strain! Tasty


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jul 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hmmm, maybe another 5 to 7 days. it looks really good but i still see a lot of white hairs.


im really shocked these are both 9 week strains 7 days will take my 4 days past 11week flower from first signs of female flowers


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> hey fdd2blk hows it going? I have 5 plants that have been in flower for 8 weeks and 1 day as of today. 4 Of the plants are chocolate Kush and the other one is a lifesaver. How do they look to U? Almost ready? Let me know what you think, i flushed for one week already so...My buddy who i got the clones from, said he gives them 8 or 9 weeks of 12/12 at the most, then harvests. I honestly dont know if he even knows if thats the exact time they need. I have a hand held micro. Trichlones are 30% amber and the other 60%milky and 10% kinda clear. I dont know its my 1st grow and dont want to F$ck them up after doing so good this far. HELP HELP HELP!!!!!!lol.,..The pics aint the best cause my camera broken, so all i have is my iphone. So here they r. Any input would b awesome....Thanks bro


i'd give those another week, tops.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

ineedanewsn1992 said:


> I'm into the 2nd day of the 5th week of flowering some c99. I should have at least two weeks to go, but from a pro how long do you think I need?
> 
> Some of the fan leaves have began to turn yellow and fall off, as pictured. Even some of the smaller ones too. Is this normal? Energy being consumed or something?
> 
> ...



4 more weeks. you can give them a dash of nitrogen to help keep them green.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 28, 2010)

Killer Bud said:


> How long do you think i have left till I will be able to harvest?


3 more weeks.


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 29, 2010)

okay here's my outdoor babies they have all been flowering since between 3April and 27 April. 
Ill put 2 pics of each plant .

Thanks again man


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 29, 2010)

AAARG my pics got messed up


----------



## Killer Bud (Jul 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks.


Thanks. This is my first so I wasnt too sure when they would be ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> okay here's my outdoor babies they have all been flowering since between 3April and 27 April.
> Ill put 2 pics of each plant .
> 
> Thanks again man


a couple look done. a couple have a week or so more to go.


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 29, 2010)

I grew this strain. Had the purple and green pheno. I didnt like the yield at all..even scrogging it. Takes about 10 weeks to finish. Let them "crown up" and finish all the way.


----------



## Mongobud (Jul 29, 2010)

tryingtobenice said:


> How long do ya think ? Jackberry? 8.5 weeks in. Not a lot of red or color in there at all, I know.
> 
> Thanks.View attachment 1068124View attachment 1068125View attachment 1068126


I grew this strain. ..I didn't like the yield at all. I had the purple and green pheno. Takes about 10 weeks to finish. Let them "crown up" and finish all the way.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Jul 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd give those another week, tops.


thanks alot fdd..thats almost exactly what i had in mind


----------



## Bonker lights (Jul 29, 2010)

how long u reckon matey im first time grower its a auto strain of northern lights


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> how long u reckon matey im first time grower its a auto strain of northern lights
> View attachment 1070345View attachment 1070343View attachment 1070347


couple more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

danar1793 said:


> Can u tell me if my Finshed i want to cut it down cause it got pollinated accidently Outdoors


i don't know what i'd do with that.


----------



## purplehazin (Jul 29, 2010)

Kill it with fire!


----------



## marsh3302 (Jul 29, 2010)

Can you tell me how much longer


----------



## spliff of piff (Jul 29, 2010)

View attachment 1070824View attachment 1070823 how much longer do u think...its kali kush


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

marsh3302 said:


> Can you tell me how much longer


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

spliff of piff said:


> View attachment 1070824View attachment 1070823 how much longer do u think...its kali kush



3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## spliff of piff (Jul 29, 2010)

something is wrong with the top bud .. i moved it a few weeks ago .. befor it had 6 lights on it.. this hapend when i put it infront of a sliding glass door its clear glass


----------



## jsv22 (Jul 29, 2010)

how about this one? not sure the variety but they are 53 days into flowering

Thanks
View attachment 1070822View attachment 1070825View attachment 1070829


----------



## uoxi (Jul 29, 2010)

How about these?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

jsv22 said:


> how about this one? not sure the variety but they are 53 days into flowering
> 
> Thanks
> View attachment 1070822View attachment 1070825View attachment 1070829


maybe a week more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2010)

uoxi said:


> How about these?


10 - 14 more on those.


----------



## jsv22 (Jul 29, 2010)

thanks for the confirmation friend

epic thread btw


----------



## uoxi (Jul 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 more on those.



+rep thanks!


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 30, 2010)

You feel like pointing the done ones out?


----------



## EddyDope (Jul 30, 2010)

i wanna know how much longer i got check out the pix.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

ginoSA said:


> You feel like pointing the done ones out?


the ones without the white hairs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

EddyDope said:


> i wanna know how much longer i got check out the pix.


couple of weeks.


----------



## HPS400power (Jul 30, 2010)

1st pic Day 65 --- White widow
2nd Gigabud 3rd Chesel
I think the gigabud and white widow are about ready 
What do you think?


----------



## ginoSA (Jul 30, 2010)

lol thanks mate


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

HPS400power said:


> 1st pic Day 65 --- White widow
> 2nd Gigabud 3rd Chesel
> I think the gigabud and white widow are about ready
> What do you think?


i think you are correct.


----------



## HPS400power (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks Fdd how much longer on the Chesel?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

HPS400power said:


> Thanks Fdd how much longer on the Chesel?



looks just as close, from what i can see.


----------



## EddyDope (Jul 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> couple of weeks.


thanks im hopin them weeks go quick im starting to get a lil impatient hah


----------



## compassionxkandi (Jul 30, 2010)

Roughly, i have been flowering for 6 weeks (CFL Grow). How much longer do i have till i start flushing and getting ready to harvest?

(same girl, just different lighting)


----------



## OGDanimal (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey guys & Gals. I posted last week about my plants but a new issue has arisen.
I have 3 plants in a store bought coco/soil medium under 500 watts of all around mixed spectrum 2700K & 6500Kfluorescent (CFL and T5 panel) lighting that have been FIMMED and TOPPED I am in week 9 of flowering after 2.5 months of veg ( I fimmed and topped a lot) and am within 3 to 10 days of harvest according to trichome development (goal is 50 percent amber). nearly 50 percent of the pistils have changed to red and the trichs are 65 percent milky, 25 percent clear and 5-10 percent amber. I just noticed a huge problem.

Today I noticed that the youngest of my 3 plants (2 weeks in flower) had a pretty aggressive leaf aphid infestation on the top of one of the branches facing the back of my grow space that I do not always daily inspect. The top 4 leaves had a number of small green baby aphids and several adults. Both the top and the bottom of the leaves were affected.

I removed the plant and cut off the infested leaves (only 4) and cut off the top of the branch. I inspected all the leaves for aphids and saw none so then, being medicated, and not thinking, just reacting I also drenched it and the other 2 plants in Safers Insecticidal Soap to ensure that any unforseen aphids were eradicated.

I sat down and went online and started to read up some more on aphids and Safers Soap (I know I should have done this first) and now have come to the conclusion that maybe it was not so smart that I applied the safers soap so close to harvest.

So. I let the safers soap dry on the leaves for a few hours and then rinsed, with my shower head, the plants of the safers soap thinking that it would leave a flavor contaminating residue on the leaves.

While my plants were drying after the wash job in front of a fan I noticed in the drain pans were swimming of many, many nearly microscopic black dots. I have identified the culprits as root aphids and it appears that I have a pretty bad infestation. The severity of the root apihd situation is more prevalent considering I have had a perceived fungus gnat problem in the past, which is actually the adult version of the root aphids, that I had been treating with the safers soap a few weeks ago.

All three plants have stalled out at 3.5 feet tall, are extremely bushy, look healthy dark green and have very well developed thick colas (see pics) but my next batch of 5 clones (nearly ready to go into flowering) have exhibited some wilted misshapen leaves and have crawling things in the soil and had flying bugs that I treated with the safers soap a few weeks ago.

So All my plants are infected Vegging clones and nearly done flowering plants.

My questions are:

1.) Should I go ahead and harvest my plants that are within the 3 to 10 day window of being done ASAP, or Let them ride till done while continuing to monitor the situation, or purchase an organic or chemical soil treatment and finish flowering them out?

2.) My nearly done vegging clones: I am not going to trash them so should I treat them with a chemical application, or go organic with a fungal treatment? and them my next round I will start over with new medium and sanitized equipment.

I included pics to show how far along in flower my plants are.

I expect I will be able to pull 3-4 oz of dried buds considering I have 5 main huge colas/branches each will yield at least 5-7 grams each and then 24 colas/branches that will
yield 2-3 grams each and a SHIT load of smaller buds & popcorn buds that will yield .1-.5 each.

PLEASE HELP!


----------



## Jdubb203 (Jul 30, 2010)

How much longer for this NLxSkunk cross? It is day 40 of flower


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

compassionxkandi said:


> Roughly, i have been flowering for 6 weeks (CFL Grow). How much longer do i have till i start flushing and getting ready to harvest?
> 
> (same girl, just different lighting)
> 
> ...


2 to 3 weeks left.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

OGDanimal said:


> Hey guys & Gals. I posted last week about my plants but a new issue has arisen.
> I have 3 plants in a store bought coco/soil medium under 500 watts of all around mixed spectrum 2700K & 6500Kfluorescent (CFL and T5 panel) lighting that have been FIMMED and TOPPED I am in week 9 of flowering after 2.5 months of veg ( I fimmed and topped a lot) and am within 3 to 10 days of harvest according to trichome development (goal is 50 percent amber). nearly 50 percent of the pistils have changed to red and the trichs are 65 percent milky, 25 percent clear and 5-10 percent amber. I just noticed a huge problem.
> 
> Today I noticed that the youngest of my 3 plants (2 weeks in flower) had a pretty aggressive leaf aphid infestation on the top of one of the branches facing the back of my grow space that I do not always daily inspect. The top 4 leaves had a number of small green baby aphids and several adults. Both the top and the bottom of the leaves were affected.
> ...



those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

Jdubb203 said:


> How much longer for this NLxSkunk cross? It is day 40 of flower
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1071736


couple more weeks.


----------



## indianqueens (Jul 30, 2010)

First time grower. Lowryder #2, has been flowering for 7 weeks. How much longer should I wait, can I begin to flush now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

indianqueens said:


> First time grower. Lowryder #2, has been flowering for 7 weeks. How much longer should I wait, can I begin to flush now?


i'd start flushing. let it go another week or so.


----------



## blazeddd (Jul 30, 2010)

thanks bro


----------



## The Snowman (Jul 30, 2010)

how long? and when to start flushing?


----------



## crackiswac05 (Jul 30, 2010)

View attachment 1072683this is blue hash

View attachment 1072684 this is cali hash super cropped 

View attachment 1072685this is the oG i know its still got a while but how long you think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> what up bro.. great thread. looked through a lot of last night
> was wonderin if you could give me some advice on mine..
> 
> i really screwed up on a lot of things since it was my first grow, but i am actually seeing some pretty nice buds.. i think. im in my 4th week of flowering with a 400HPS, i started vegging with CFLS - which caused the major stretch in the OG Fire Kush. and they were both clones from the local club
> ...



i'd try to find some food for them for the next week or so. they should be done in 3 to 4. the white things may be gnat larvae.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> how long? and when to start flushing?


3 more weeks. start flushing in a week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

crackiswac05 said:


> View attachment 1072683this is blue hash
> 
> View attachment 1072684 this is cali hash super cropped
> 
> View attachment 1072685this is the oG i know its still got a while but how long you think.


the first 2 are done. when the last one looks like them, it will be done as well.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Jul 30, 2010)

Im starting the 7th week of flowering. What you think? Its my first grow.. so any advice would be appreciated.
View attachment 1072798View attachment 1072799


----------



## waftock (Jul 30, 2010)

Hello, this is my first grow and I don't think it is finished yet but according to the strain "big devil auto" it should be ready by now (about 2 months since I planted it).

I'd like to know how long it will take because I'm using hydroponics and have to start using normal water 2 weeks before it is completely ready.



Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> Im starting the 7th week of flowering. What you think? Its my first grow.. so any advice would be appreciated.
> View attachment 1072798View attachment 1072799



i'd give it 7 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 30, 2010)

waftock said:


> Hello, this is my first grow and I don't think it is finished yet but according to the strain "big devil auto" it should be ready by now (about 2 months since I planted it).
> 
> I'd like to know how long it will take because I'm using hydroponics and have to start using normal water 2 weeks before it is completely ready.
> 
> ...


6 more weeks.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd give it 7 more days.


The strain said 9/11 weeks. But you think it will be good at 8weeks exactly?
Just making sure


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 31, 2010)

one last last time...

I'm thinking about chopping this weekend, she looks pretty ready yeah? 

its the end of week 11


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

bonuslazer said:


> one last last time...
> 
> I'm thinking about chopping this weekend, she looks pretty ready yeah?
> 
> its the end of week 11


maybe another week, if you can hold out that long.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> The strain said 9/11 weeks. But you think it will be good at 8weeks exactly?
> Just making sure



alright, 12 more days.


----------



## crackiswac05 (Jul 31, 2010)

ite thanx for your input i really appreciate it


----------



## crackiswac05 (Jul 31, 2010)

should i flush for 1 week or 2 weeks?


----------



## waftock (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 more weeks.


Thank you very much . The site where they sold the seeds said it would take about 8 weeks (veg 2 + flower 6). But mine vegged way longer than 2 weeks. Guess I'll keep waiting for another 6 weeks or so, the plant on the other hand is *huge*, way larger than they said it would be so there is something positive about this .

Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

crackiswac05 said:


> should i flush for 1 week or 2 weeks?


i try to water with plain water for 10 - 14 days, before harvest.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 31, 2010)

i suppose I can... my clones are just dying to get in the flower room

she looks like she's dying, and a lot of the branches are sagging but I guess thats the final stage in flowering yeah? sorry, first grower...


----------



## ftpstrangr (Jul 31, 2010)

waftock said:


> Thank you very much . The site where they sold the seeds said it would take about 8 weeks (veg 2 + flower 6). But mine vegged way longer than 2 weeks. Guess I'll keep waiting for another 6 weeks or so, the plant on the other hand is *huge*, way larger than they said it would be so there is something positive about this .
> 
> Thanks again!


huh? you can veg as long as you want..flowering is just going from an 18/6(20/4 or 24/0) light cycle to 12/12. and i've never heard of a plant that flowers in 6 weeks..


----------



## i8urbabi (Jul 31, 2010)

SLH its about 7 weeks. any idears how much longer? thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> SLH its about 7 weeks. any idears how much longer? thanks


2 more weeks.


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 31, 2010)

hi fdd, it's my weekly check in with you if you don't mind! this thai plant is at 14 weeks today, 98 days, it just keeps going and going and going...i'm guessing maybe another 2 weeks, THANKS AGAIN MAN!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 31, 2010)

wow. 

that's all i got.


----------



## smokefrogg (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> wow.
> 
> that's all i got.


haha, i'm going to chop another small taster, the 13 week taster was awesome!


----------



## i8urbabi (Jul 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


you are the man good enough judge for me. seems about right id say by lookin at the trichs


----------



## gobbly (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


I think you started this thread just so you would have more bud porn 

thanks!


----------



## Chronic Czar (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd......GREAT thread.....Thanks in advance.
Here's my WW.....what do u think?

DSC01050.JPG
DSC01064.JPG
DSC01051.JPG
DSC01056.JPG
DSC01062.JPG
DSC01052.JPG
DSC01061.JPG
DSC01054.JPG
DSC01060.JPG
DSC01048.JPG


----------



## andar (Aug 1, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> haha, i'm going to chop another small taster, the 13 week taster was awesome!


 has that been flowering 14 weeks or is it just 14 weeks old?


----------



## andar (Aug 1, 2010)

Chronic Czar said:


> fdd......GREAT thread.....Thanks in advance.
> Here's my WW.....what do u think?
> 
> DSC01050.JPG
> ...


 i cant see your pics


----------



## Chronic Czar (Aug 1, 2010)

fdd......GREAT thread.....Thanks in advance.
Here's my WW.....what do u think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 1, 2010)

Chronic Czar said:


> fdd......GREAT thread.....Thanks in advance.
> Here's my WW.....what do u think?


2 more months.


----------



## smokefrogg (Aug 1, 2010)

andar said:


> has that been flowering 14 weeks or is it just 14 weeks old?


hi andar, the thai has been flowering for 14 weeks, it was vegetating for 31 days before this. seed broke ground 03/24/2010, placed it into the flowering box on 04/24/2010 where it's been since

i am using the "world of seeds wild thai from ko'chang province", only 1 out of the 3 popped, looks like the real deal or super close from my limited perspective


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Aug 1, 2010)

For the reccord this dude really does know what he is talking about... i got advise from him on my last harvest about 2.5 weeks ago and against everything i thought i took his advise and it was awsome!!!!!!! 

Now moving on.....

The first few pics is trainwreck which i know is a strain that takes a lil longer... what you think?

The last two pics is p5 purple it had some health problems whitch i think thew it off schedul.... what would be your guess? i had it on the calender for harvest for the 11th of aug... should i leave it?

thanks a bunch man!!!


----------



## Budsforall17 (Aug 1, 2010)

Do you think 14 days will be enough for my girl???


----------



## HPS400power (Aug 1, 2010)

Quick question? What is the least pungent weed to grow? I hate how strong skunk makes the place smell so I was looking for a good weed, just LOW oder during grow.


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Aug 2, 2010)

i think fdd2dlb has created a monster an doesnt know what to do now being bonbarded with all these questions........ awsome thread.! buti kinda need anwsers lol


----------



## nog (Aug 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 times now, ... i have NEVER grown hydro.


do you bother with "flushing" on soil?, ie flood the plants to flush out salts, or do you just stop using any feed say with 2 weeks to go? but water normally or at a reduced rate?


----------



## nog (Aug 2, 2010)

smokefrog, anyone else on the starship enterprise growing like you?(bye the way,the plants look cool under those led's)lol


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Aug 2, 2010)

nog said:


> do you bother with "flushing" on soil?, ie flood the plants to flush out salts, or do you just stop using any feed say with 2 weeks to go? but water normally or at a reduced rate?


i flush with fresh ph'd water.... with the thread i used it stated 2 gallons for every gallon your growing in. it worked great for me, my didnt taste like dirt, nutes, or soil....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

ohsoredeyed said:


> For the reccord this dude really does know what he is talking about... i got advise from him on my last harvest about 2.5 weeks ago and against everything i thought i took his advise and it was awsome!!!!!!!
> 
> Now moving on.....
> 
> ...


they both look really close. i don't think they will make it to the 11th.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

Budsforall17 said:


> Do you think 14 days will be enough for my girl???


i'd say closer to 21.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

nog said:


> do you bother with "flushing" on soil?, ie flood the plants to flush out salts, or do you just stop using any feed say with 2 weeks to go? but water normally or at a reduced rate?


i just stop using nutes about 2 weeks prior to harvest. watering as i normally would.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

ohsoredeyed said:


> i think fdd2dlb has created a monster an doesnt know what to do now being bonbarded with all these questions........ awsome thread.! buti kinda need anwsers lol


i don't even have time to get pissed anymore. i just read the posts and do my best to answer. 

i have NEVER seen so many BOMB looking buds in a single thread. this thread is worth the pics alone.


----------



## smokefrogg (Aug 2, 2010)

nog said:


> smokefrog, anyone else on the starship enterprise growing like you?(bye the way,the plants look cool under those led's)lol


hey there nog, not that i'm aware of, i've seen some cfl + led grows, not much in the way of hps + led, it looks pretty cool to me, i just hope the plants dig it, it seems like they do although that could just be all in my head haha =) thanks man!


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Aug 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they both look really close. i don't think they will make it to the 11th.


If i left them until my expected date it wont hurt them right?...... most people get eger but i dont mind waiting.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 2, 2010)

i'm thinkin about 2 1/2 weeks?

the first pic is one of the main colas
and the second pic is upclose pic of a lower bud

what do you think?


----------



## josh24 (Aug 2, 2010)

what do you think on this one, 6weeks and 2 days flowing so far


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> i'm thinkin about 2 1/2 weeks?
> 
> the first pic is one of the main colas
> and the second pic is upclose pic of a lower bud
> ...



2 and a half weeks sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

josh24 said:


> what do you think on this one, 6weeks and 2 days flowing so far


2 more weeks, maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

ohsoredeyed said:


> If i left them until my expected date it wont hurt them right?...... most people get eger but i dont mind waiting.


it shouldn't hurt them, unless they start to get crispy.


----------



## lilbullie (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey man great thread its badass that you are still responding to it thanks so much Heres what I got 2 ladies. First shot. Main cola burned on my best one and has 2nd week in, then i got a bad stem burn this past...thursdayish. Will the burns slow me down? Whatcha say doc? first picture is the one with the burnd stem last picture is the one with the burned cola


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 2, 2010)

I think you are as far in as I am Lilbullie...


I can't wait for these to finish!


----------



## lilbullie (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah it looks pretty close but you have obvious trichs developing, mine are still a pretty blank canvas. Whats your setup there Parsley?


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 2, 2010)

lilbullie said:


> Yeah it looks pretty close but you have obvious trichs developing, mine are still a pretty blank canvas. Whats your setup there Parsley?


250MH for vegging, vegged 3 weeks with LST and topping.
250HPS for flowering.
Fox Farm Oean Forest soil.
Oh and did I mention that my plants are mexican schwagg seed?


----------



## bigfoot19661966 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are 2 shots of my females that have been for flowering for 5 weeks now..the 3rd picture I have no idea what strain it is but, it seems to be one giant bud stick 

The first and second one is either bag seed or ak47..I lost the label early in veg..how much longer do you think I have one them and what strain anyone thinks they are..like indica perhaps?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

lilbullie said:


> Hey man great thread its badass that you are still responding to it thanks so much Heres what I got 2 ladies. First shot. Main cola burned on my best one and has 2nd week in, then i got a bad stem burn this past...thursdayish. Will the burns slow me down? Whatcha say doc? first picture is the one with the burnd stem last picture is the one with the burned cola


2 to 3 more weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

bigfoot19661966 said:


> Here are 2 shots of my females that have been for flowering for 5 weeks now..the 3rd picture I have no idea what strain it is but, it seems to be one giant bud stick
> 
> The first and second one is either bag seed or ak47..I lost the label early in veg..how much longer do you think I have one them and what strain anyone thinks they are..like indica perhaps?


couple more weeks on those as well.


----------



## agent11475 (Aug 2, 2010)

12345

the last one #5 looks the closest


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

agent11475 said:


> View attachment 10783641View attachment 10783652View attachment 10783663View attachment 10783684View attachment 10783695
> 
> the last one #5 looks the closest


looks like about another week.


----------



## luckyskindaguy (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you think about these?

,,,

Let me know what you think, thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 2, 2010)

luckyskindaguy said:


> What do you think about these?
> 
> View attachment 1078437,View attachment 1078438,View attachment 1078440,View attachment 1078445
> 
> Let me know what you think, thanks!


2 more weeks on those.


----------



## luckyskindaguy (Aug 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks on those.


EXCELLENT! I have the chop date 14 days from when those pics were taken. Glad to hear I am on track!


----------



## el rancherito (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi everyone, first post here. I've been around the forums a bit since the overgrow days but I didn't get much growing done while living with my parents.

This year I planted a himalaya gold and a NL haze (I think) and I made them flower early but putting them in a dark closet 12hours after sunrise every day since may 25th. The Nl haze seems close to the finish, you can see crystals in one of the shots with my crap cam. The himalaya seems to have nothing other than tons of leaf despite being advertised as a 8week strain. I hate trimming this strain and will never plant it again. 

Any ideas when I should harvest?.. and is that potassium deficiency or heat damage (gets 35C+ in the shade many days a time down here).

Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

el rancherito said:


> Hi everyone, first post here. I've been around the forums a bit since the overgrow days but I didn't get much growing done while living with my parents.
> 
> This year I planted a himalaya gold and a NL haze (I think) and I made them flower early but putting them in a dark closet 12hours after sunrise every day since may 25th. The Nl haze seems close to the finish, you can see crystals in one of the shots with my crap cam. The himalaya seems to have nothing other than tons of leaf despite being advertised as a 8week strain. I hate trimming this strain and will never plant it again.
> 
> ...


still a couple weeks to go. it looks like they have some nitrogen burn. when i over feed nitrogen my leaf tips turn white.


----------



## el rancherito (Aug 3, 2010)

Strange, I've fertilized maybe 5-6 times throughout the lifespan of the plant, with bio-bloom. Of course the soil was enriched to begin with.

Should I flush? 
Flush for harvest or just normal flush?

and thanks.


----------



## ditch (Aug 3, 2010)

hey guys. looking for some advice on my ladies. 

pics were from week 9 of flower... (slow i know, had some temp/feeding issues but all under control now)

thinking of starting my 2 week flush in 5 more days. then chop!!

advice?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 3, 2010)

ditch said:


> hey guys. looking for some advice on my ladies.
> 
> pics were from week 9 of flower... (slow i know, had some temp/feeding issues but all under control now)
> 
> ...


start that flush now, and harvest in 2 weeks.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

ditch said:


> hey guys. looking for some advice on my ladies.
> 
> pics were from week 9 of flower... (slow i know, had some temp/feeding issues but all under control now)
> 
> ...


i'd hit them with a dose of nitrogen to help keep them green to the end.


----------



## ChinesEyEs303 (Aug 3, 2010)

This is a Pineapple Kush on day 57 of flower, the pics are the best I could do with my cell phone sorry but what do ya think? I see only cloudy and a slight few clear tricomes and Im starting week 9 should i harvest? Thanks
View attachment 1078941View attachment 1078942


----------



## justparanoid (Aug 3, 2010)

milky will give you a head buzz, amber gives you a body buzz. 50/50 is just right for me.

JP


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wanted to know about how long I got left on this one, I have a bunch of different buds growing in party cups. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

ChinesEyEs303 said:


> This is a Pineapple Kush on day 57 of flower, the pics are the best I could do with my cell phone sorry but what do ya think? I see only cloudy and a slight few clear tricomes and Im starting week 9 should i harvest? Thanks
> View attachment 1078941View attachment 1078942


looks like another 10 to 14 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> View attachment 1079019 Just wanted to know about how long I got left on this one, I have a bunch of different buds growing in party cups. Thanks


6 to 9 more days.


----------



## GanjaLove<3 (Aug 3, 2010)

My bad, should have put them in the first post, but my pictures weren't sending to my e-mail. Here's 2 more females in the party cups. All of the beans were from a half pound of orange krush. Lemme know what you think. Thanks bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

GanjaLove<3 said:


> View attachment 1079265View attachment 1079266 My bad, should have put them in the first post, but my pictures weren't sending to my e-mail. Here's 2 more females in the party cups. All of the beans were from a half pound of orange krush. Lemme know what you think. Thanks bro.


i'd say, 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## ZerK (Aug 3, 2010)

Posted it here first:
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/354611-harvest-time-soon-macros-included.html


----------



## ZBudSmoker420 (Aug 3, 2010)

View attachment 1079546View attachment 1079544View attachment 1079543View attachment 1079542View attachment 1079540
What do ya think?


----------



## guyfromchi2004 (Aug 3, 2010)

Grown from a clone.Had a rough time really understanding this bubbler method.For one,I believe this female has banana shaped pods,not many about 5 or 6 that I counted.I know that I will have a few seeds but how much longer before harvest?
the timer was off track for 2 days out of this flowering period.Ps.I believe the plant is a Hermie.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

ZerK said:


> Posted it here first:
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/354611-harvest-time-soon-macros-included.html


i'm guessing 10 to 14 days on that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

ZBudSmoker420 said:


> View attachment 1079546View attachment 1079544View attachment 1079543View attachment 1079542View attachment 1079540
> What do ya think?


i'd give that another week, then send it to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

guyfromchi2004 said:


> Grown from a clone.Had a rough time really understanding this bubbler method.For one,I believe this female has banana shaped pods,not many about 5 or 6 that I counted.I know that I will have a few seeds but how much longer before harvest?
> the timer was off track for 2 days out of this flowering period.Ps.I believe the plant is a Hermie.




looks like about 3 more weeks.


----------



## ClosetJungle (Aug 3, 2010)

Blue Rhino going one 9 weeks thursday









http://img838.imageshack.us/i/p1040217.jpg/
http://img337.imageshack.us/i/p1040209.jpg/

you can go to the links and zoom in


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 3, 2010)

ClosetJungle said:


> View attachment 1079986View attachment 1079987 Blue Rhino going one 9 weeks thursday


poor thing. 

i don't know what to do with that one.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

What do you think of these two strains? I usually let them go another week or so.
View attachment 1080136View attachment 1080137


----------



## socalpadawan (Aug 4, 2010)

Purple kush on week 9 outdoors in southern cali... Was going to cut her down but maybe ill wait another week, maybe 2. 
What do you guys think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

freddiemoney said:


> What do you think of these two strains? I usually let them go another week or so.
> View attachment 1080136View attachment 1080137


at least another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

socalpadawan said:


> Purple kush on week 9 outdoors in southern cali... Was going to cut her down but maybe ill wait another week, maybe 2.
> What do you guys think?


yeah, i'd wait at least 1 maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## freddiemoney (Aug 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least another week.


Thanks man.


----------



## guyfromchi2004 (Aug 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like about 3 more weeks.


thank you so much bro,We had a disagreement.My buddy said a little over a month,I said about 2 to 3 weeks tops.Thanks a billion!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 4, 2010)

ClosetJungle said:


> Blue Rhino going one 9 weeks thursday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man chop in like 3-5days... but some would even crop now.. that shit looks good


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


hey can you tell me if most of my hairs are brown n not being replaced, most of the trichomes are fully raised and they are 16cm since when I got them in early july. The buds on it seem to be extordinarily tiny though full of crystal. 

Diagnosis? These were adopted from someone who doesn't even know what botanism is. So they were less than what a badger might leave you with (perhaps everything; o wait it's a badger! Run!)


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

Ionix said:


> hey can you tell me if most of my hairs are brown n not being replaced, most of the trichomes are fully raised and they are 16cm since when I got them in early july. The buds on it seem to be extordinarily tiny though full of crystal.
> 
> Diagnosis? These were adopted from someone who doesn't even know what botanism is. So they were less than what a badger might leave you with (perhaps everything; o wait it's a badger! Run!)


Sorry I wanted to know if I could smoke the crap already, and also it has nice dark leaves which is sativa I think


----------



## TonyToka3 (Aug 4, 2010)

All bag-seeds. Any input or suggestions are well appreciated. Help a first timer out. Three main questions: Approximate time to harvest per plant?, When to stop fertilizing?, Any possible solutions for the two stragglers?
Thanks.





123 456


----------



## hupe (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats my lsted Jet47, its autoflowering hybrid strain (ak47 x ruderalis x ww)
What do you say?

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

TonyToka3 said:


> All bag-seeds. Any input or suggestions are well appreciated. Help a first timer out. Three main questions: Approximate time to harvest per plant?, When to stop fertilizing?, Any possible solutions for the two stragglers?
> Thanks.
> 
> 
> ...



looks like 4 more weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

hupe said:


> Thats my lsted Jet47, its autoflowering hybrid strain (ak47 x ruderalis x ww)
> What do you say?
> 
> Thanks



one more week.


----------



## hupe (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello again, thanks for the wuick answer.
I have another plant, a mainly sativa one, i got the seeds from street paraguayan pot.
what do you say?

Thanks again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

i say those aren't even close.


----------



## hupe (Aug 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i say those aren't even close.


Hey, thanks. I know its not that close, but how long? a month? more? 
cause i wont have time to let them finish, wanted to calculate.
any sugestion?
Thanks


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey these are the small ones (found an app for uploading images)

I have some others that I will post after. These little guys and me battle it on with mold and mildew. None of those bitches got ne thing on Sulphur! But the white stuf on the leaves is toilet paper from me cleaning off some nutrients.

But they suck, are tiny and are a pain in the ass much less a gift from my friend lol (nearly killin it first tho)

ps. Got an estimate?  or it's safe to harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey these are the small ones (found an app for uploading images)
> 
> I have some others that I will post after. These little guys and me battle it on with mold and mildew. None of those bitches got ne thing on Sulphur! But the white stuf on the leaves is toilet paper from me cleaning off some nutrients.
> 
> ...



 

couple more weeks, i guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

ineedanewsn1992 said:


> Posting again...lol
> 
> Is this c99 plant done or close? This one I'm not very proud of, but I'm surprised she even made it this far. I would say a week, b/c not ALL of the hairs are brown (the lower, tiny buds still have a few white hairs), but the leaves on the top of each cola have turned a "golden brown" as I've read means they're close to harvest.


i'd give it 3 to 4 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

hupe said:


> Hey, thanks. I know its not that close, but how long? a month? more?
> cause i wont have time to let them finish, wanted to calculate.
> any sugestion?
> Thanks


a month, maybe more. it's hard to tell at this point.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 4, 2010)

hindu kush 8 weeks into flower under a 1000w hps. trichs are 50/50 clear/milky. any guess?


View attachment 1081059View attachment 1081058View attachment 1081057View attachment 1081056View attachment 1081055View attachment 1081054


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

irishwyrick said:


> hindu kush 8 weeks into flower under a 1000w hps. trichs are 50/50 clear/milky. any guess?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1081059View attachment 1081058View attachment 1081057View attachment 1081056View attachment 1081055View attachment 1081054



it's hard to tell with that lighting, but those look just about done.


----------



## irishwyrick (Aug 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's hard to tell with that lighting, but those look just about done.


thanks fdd
im gonna keep my eye on the trichs and hive it a day or two. i'll upload better pics then


----------



## humble learner (Aug 4, 2010)

grown in rockwool, I know how much time is left but I just wanted a second opinion...

this is og kush
















and this is blue dream


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

2 more weeks.


----------



## skeeter101 (Aug 4, 2010)

1st grow. These appear to be flowering nicely, but I see some flowers that appear to be drooping and browning (and not in a good way). As you'll see, there is the healthy top flower in the background, with two drooping flowers in the right and left foreground. Any ideas? And if all is normal, how long do you suppose these have to go?


----------



## Ionix (Aug 4, 2010)

Hey ok these are the other plants, how long you think? N do they look happy n healthy?

Btw how long till they might be ready?

Thank you for the last recommendation btw!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 4, 2010)

skeeter101 said:


> 1st grow. These appear to be flowering nicely, but I see some flowers that appear to be drooping and browning (and not in a good way). As you'll see, there is the healthy top flower in the background, with two drooping flowers in the right and left foreground. Any ideas? And if all is normal, how long do you suppose these have to go?
> View attachment 1081288


looks like a caterpillar got you.


----------



## Wants2Learn (Aug 5, 2010)

These puppies are about to hit week 6, so obviously I know they are not ready yet. ! But would love an opinion on them

Big Buddha Chiesel, 400hps + 2 x 125 red cfls. ! The leaves look a lot more yellow in the pics than they actually are, but I have stepped the food up a touch to sort this issue. ! I have posted twice before in this thread (last crop) and not had a reply yet, so 3rd time lucky.. ? lol

I was going to start the 2 week flush early next week.? Would love a professional opinion though. ? The big colas haven't shown many brown hairs yet but most of the lower buds have quite a lot.

I would like to add, I am super impressed with BB Chiesel, wicked yeilds and smells positively delicious, definitely more of a diesel smell than cheese, but yummy none the less, they are VERY stroppy about nutes though, they want them bang on or they have a whinge... lol The big cola on the right got a bit out of hand with the stretch so I tied it away from the light a bit so as I could drop the light lower for the others.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

Wants2Learn said:


> These puppies are about to hit week 6, so obviously I know they are not ready yet. ! But would love an opinion on them
> 
> Big Buddha Chiesel, 400hps + 2 x 125 red cfls. ! The leaves look a lot more yellow in the pics than they actually are, but I have stepped the food up a touch to sort this issue. ! I have posted twice before in this thread (last crop) and not had a reply yet, so 3rd time lucky.. ? lol
> 
> I was going to start the 2 week flush early next week.? Would love a professional opinion though. ? The big colas haven't shown any brown hairs yet but most of the lower buds have quite a lot of brown hairs.


i'd say at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## mym (Aug 5, 2010)

From left to right, 1. group photo, 2. dutch passion blueberry auto,3.lowryder 2,4. lowryder 2, 5.lowryder 2, 6. top 69, 7.top 69

Hi 

here are my girls they have been sprouted for around 48 days and they are all auto and outdoor and have been grown in soil and have been using iguana juice bloom since blooming. in the group photo there is also a kannabia gnomo but she still isnt blooming any ideas?. it would be amazing if you could give me a rough idea of when they might be ready as the wait is killing us and also if they look healthy, they all seem very small with bluberry being the highest at 46cm and the rest around 25cm any ideas on improving this and maybe the yield.

Thanks in advanced your abit of a master.

Peace

Matt


----------



## Ionix (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey ithink you missed mine, bottom on 138 please


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

mym said:


> View attachment 1082438View attachment 1082433View attachment 1082435View attachment 1082432View attachment 1082434View attachment 1082437View attachment 1082436 From left to right, 1. group photo, 2. dutch passion blueberry auto,3.lowryder 2,4. lowryder 2, 5.lowryder 2, 6. top 69, 7.top 69
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


looks like 3 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

Ionix said:


> hey can you tell me if most of my hairs are brown n not being replaced, most of the trichomes are fully raised and they are 16cm since when I got them in early july. The buds on it seem to be extordinarily tiny though full of crystal.
> 
> Diagnosis? These were adopted from someone who doesn't even know what botanism is. So they were less than what a badger might leave you with (perhaps everything; o wait it's a badger! Run!)


got any pictures?


----------



## jsv22 (Aug 5, 2010)

what do you think about this one? it's 8.5 weeks right now
Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

jsv22 said:


> View attachment 1082638View attachment 1082639View attachment 1082640View attachment 1082641View attachment 1082643View attachment 1082646View attachment 1082648what do you think about this one? it's 8.5 weeks right now
> Thanks again!


5 to 7 more days.


----------



## Unnk (Aug 5, 2010)

HOW SOON!?!?! lol just kidding had to


----------



## jsv22 (Aug 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 to 7 more days.


perfect, thanks again!


----------



## THT (Aug 5, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey ithink you missed mine, bottom on 138 please


Ionix if you have seen any of the pics of plants that are near done or even the pics of plants that have 2 to 4 more weeks to go, you would realize that your plants are not even close. Fdd didn't answer your post likely because you have anywhere from 6 to 14 more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

THT said:


> Ionix if you have seen any of the pics of plants that are near done or even the pics of plants that have 2 to 4 more weeks to go, you would realize that your plants are not even close. Fdd didn't answer your post likely because you have anywhere from 6 to 14 more weeks to go.


i didn't see any pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey these are the small ones (found an app for uploading images)
> 
> I have some others that I will post after. These little guys and me battle it on with mold and mildew. None of those bitches got ne thing on Sulphur! But the white stuf on the leaves is toilet paper from me cleaning off some nutrients.
> 
> ...





fdd2blk said:


> couple more weeks, i guess.



found it. 

i answered you.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> got any pictures?


here you go, they're clones of something not sure what. Please how long n do thy look healthy?

Thanks again!


----------



## Ionix (Aug 5, 2010)

Haha I may have attached the wrong ones xD

*the ones above are the right ones that I want you to estimate for me please


----------



## tenere (Aug 5, 2010)

jsv22 said:


> View attachment 1082638View attachment 1082639View attachment 1082640View attachment 1082641View attachment 1082643View attachment 1082646View attachment 1082648what do you think about this one? it's 8.5 weeks right now
> Thanks again!


Why it wrench is in there,is it some kind of iron resource?


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 5, 2010)

How much longer on this girl?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 5, 2010)

Parsley85 said:


> How much longer on this girl?
> View attachment 1083355View attachment 1083357View attachment 1083359



several weeks yet.


----------



## smokefrogg (Aug 6, 2010)

tenere said:


> Why it wrench is in there,is it some kind of iron resource?


looks like it's just weight hanging off the plant in order to train it to grow low imho


----------



## bhudda (Aug 6, 2010)

What are your thoughts on these two. One is an auto assassin and the other is a white dwarf.


----------



## MimiL (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey Bluntman That second pic of the Bud does it happen to Big Bang? as I have some now that look exactly the same. Do you now know how long it may take to be ready? mine is under 400watt hps

Thanks


xBluntman said:


> First pic should be easy... good luck on guessing the 2nd pic. both planted in february swfl.


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 6, 2010)

how long do u think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

bhudda said:


> What are your thoughts on these two. One is an auto assassin and the other is a white dwarf.



looks like 2 more weeks on both of those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

MimiL said:


> Hey Bluntman That second pic of the Bud does it happen to Big Bang? as I have some now that look exactly the same. Do you now know how long it may take to be ready? mine is under 400watt hps
> 
> Thanks


are those your pics? i'm confused.

the first pic is done, the second one has a few weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> how long do u think?
> View attachment 1084233View attachment 1084234



several weeks.


----------



## rambler420 (Aug 6, 2010)

okay, my turn again.... Sweet Grapefruit, only 7 weeks in. It started showing it's niblets on 6/19. My info says it shouldn't be ready until around 8/18. Trichomes are still cloudy, but it sure looks done to me. Whatcha think?


----------



## midwestfarmer (Aug 6, 2010)

Sativa Seeds Blackberry at 55 days. How much longer?


----------



## midwestfarmer (Aug 6, 2010)

one more pic of the blackberry


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 6, 2010)

should i start flushing now?
and do you think i should flush
this weekend and harvest only the
lower branches on monday?


----------



## midwestfarmer (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey fdd. Me and my wife just love your thread. How bout this purple wreck at 55 days?


----------



## savo253 (Aug 6, 2010)

hey this thread is great!

first harvest so idk what im lookin for really, dont have the microscope and radio shack is sold out 

i was thinking about 3 more days with the lights off but would like to hear what u have to say

there about ~ 55 days into floweing


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

rambler420 said:


> okay, my turn again.... Sweet Grapefruit, only 7 weeks in. It started showing it's niblets on 6/19. My info says it shouldn't be ready until around 8/18. Trichomes are still cloudy, but it sure looks done to me. Whatcha think?
> View attachment 1084399View attachment 1084400View attachment 1084401



7 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

midwestfarmer said:


> View attachment 1084526View attachment 1084525View attachment 1084524View attachment 1084522
> Sativa Seeds Blackberry at 55 days. How much longer?


another week if it will hold up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> should i start flushing now?
> and do you think i should flush
> this weekend and harvest only the
> lower branches on monday?


5 to 7 more on that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

midwestfarmer said:


> View attachment 1084545
> Hey fdd. Me and my wife just love your thread. How bout this purple wreck at 55 days?


can't tell, bad picture.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

savo253 said:


> hey this thread is great!
> 
> first harvest so idk what im lookin for really, dont have the microscope and radio shack is sold out
> 
> ...


3 more days sound about right.

they grow better with the lights ON.


----------



## wowzerz (Aug 6, 2010)

should have posted here before starting my "is it ready" thread.
Is this ready for a flush yet? Green Crack RDWC 450PPM 9 weeks today. Was super heat stressed early on and stretched for the sky. Still super sticky from top to bottom though.
What do you think fdd?View attachment 1085222View attachment 1085223View attachment 1085224View attachment 1085225View attachment 1085226View attachment 1085227View attachment 1085228View attachment 1085229View attachment 1085230View attachment 1085231View attachment 1085232View attachment 1085233View attachment 1085234View attachment 1085235View attachment 1085236View attachment 1085237View attachment 1085238View attachment 1085239View attachment 1085240


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

wowzerz said:


> should have posted here before starting my "is it ready" thread.
> Is this ready for a flush yet? Green Crack RDWC 450PPM 9 weeks today. Was super heat stressed early on and stretched for the sky. Still super sticky from top to bottom though.
> What do you think fdd?View attachment 1085222View attachment 1085223View attachment 1085224View attachment 1085225View attachment 1085226View attachment 1085227View attachment 1085228View attachment 1085229View attachment 1085230View attachment 1085231View attachment 1085232View attachment 1085233View attachment 1085234View attachment 1085235View attachment 1085236View attachment 1085237View attachment 1085238View attachment 1085239View attachment 1085240




that has 2 to 3 weeks yet.


----------



## wowzerz (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks FDD! Wow. I guess that heat really does stunt the growth. These GC from what I hear are sometimes down in 45 days. this puts mine at 77-84 days


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2010)

wowzerz said:


> Thanks FDD! Wow. I guess that heat really does stunt the growth. These GC from what I hear are sometimes down in 45 days. this puts mine at 77-84 days


it's probably closer to 2 weeks then 3.


----------



## stormy99 (Aug 7, 2010)

how much longer on this? 9 weeks flowering.I know it's Skunk.not sure what kind tho.seeds given to me. few amber trichs already.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 7, 2010)

stormy99 said:


> how much longer on this? 9 weeks flowering.I know it's Skunk.not sure what kind tho.seeds given to me. few amber trichs already.View attachment 1085784View attachment 1085785View attachment 1085789View attachment 1085792


you sure about those amber trichs bro cuzz my eye says you got atleast a healthy 2 more weeks left.... also you "skunk" looks pretty leafy for a skunk wich has a excellent flower to leaf ratio! was that a bagseed? that just happend to smell kinda skunky?


----------



## stormy99 (Aug 7, 2010)

2 weeks is fine with me I am patient.but yeah I checked the trichs with a scope I have and I have seen a few amber here and there.not a lot. more milky and clear tho.as for the skunky smell touch a bud and you can really smell the skunk.


----------



## liuda (Aug 7, 2010)

hi there,

this is my first time. it's a channel+, indica sativa 50%, 7th week into flowering. should be done according to the instructions, but the buds seem kinda small to me. might also be cause of the lightning, used 200wats fluorescent and not sodium.

so, when could i start harvesting my girl?

thank you,
liuda


----------



## mcbain78 (Aug 7, 2010)

These two autoflowering Jock Horror ladies are at day 32 of 12/12.

View attachment 1086221View attachment 1086220

Day 32 for this Fruity Fruit 

View attachment 1086222

Day 32 for this Afghan Skunk

View attachment 1086223

It seems like all 3 strains are at a different point of flowering. The Jock's are closest to the finish, followed by the Skunk and the Fruit is bringing up the rear. I know the genetics are different so it's not alarming to me, but I'm wondering when to start flushing.


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Aug 7, 2010)

Why are you running autoflowers on 12/12? do you have non autoflowers in the same room or something?


----------



## mcbain78 (Aug 7, 2010)

PussymOneyWeed said:


> Why are you running autoflowers on 12/12? do you have non autoflowers in the same room or something?


Exactamundo. I have only 1 room to flower so I have them in there with my other plants. Do you have any thoughts on when they're going to finish?


----------



## punkxz28 (Aug 7, 2010)

hey fdd2blk,
What do you think? Been flushing two weeks; all the fan leaves fell off. Last week you said "Another week." So- what's the prognosis on the follow-up? 
Punkxz28
- Keeping it Weird.View attachment 1086480View attachment 1086481


----------



## mcbain78 (Aug 7, 2010)

punkxz28 said:


> hey fdd2blk,
> What do you think? Been flushing two weeks; all the fan leaves fell off. Last week you said "Another week." So- what's the prognosis on the follow-up?
> Punkxz28
> - Keeping it Weird.View attachment 1086480View attachment 1086481


Good god that looks tasty!


----------



## mikenjess143 (Aug 7, 2010)

Heya Fellas wonder what you think bout my out door baby?

Thanks for the help!!!

Good looking out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

stormy99 said:


> how much longer on this? 9 weeks flowering.I know it's Skunk.not sure what kind tho.seeds given to me. few amber trichs already.View attachment 1085784View attachment 1085785View attachment 1085789View attachment 1085792


i'd say 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

liuda said:


> hi there,
> 
> this is my first time. it's a channel+, indica sativa 50%, 7th week into flowering. should be done according to the instructions, but the buds seem kinda small to me. might also be cause of the lightning, used 200wats fluorescent and not sodium.
> 
> ...


at least 2 more weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

mcbain78 said:


> These two autoflowering Jock Horror ladies are at day 32 of 12/12.
> 
> View attachment 1086221View attachment 1086220
> 
> ...


3 to 4 weeks on those. some will finish before the others.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

punkxz28 said:


> hey fdd2blk,
> What do you think? Been flushing two weeks; all the fan leaves fell off. Last week you said "Another week." So- what's the prognosis on the follow-up?
> Punkxz28
> - Keeping it Weird.View attachment 1086480View attachment 1086481


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

mikenjess143 said:


> Heya Fellas wonder what you think bout my out door baby?View attachment 1086636View attachment 1086638View attachment 1086639View attachment 1086640View attachment 1086642View attachment 1086643
> 
> Thanks for the help!!!
> 
> Good looking out.


at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Clementine (Aug 7, 2010)

lets keep this thread going cause ill have mine posted in about a month and a half.
lmfao , yes they just went into flowering.
so illl have to post some pics to get an estimate from you.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

Clementine said:


> lets keep this thread going cause ill have mine posted in about a month and a half.
> lmfao , yes they just went into flowering.
> so illl have to post some pics to get an estimate from you.


lol, okay buddy.

on another note, my wife is 7 months pregnant, how much longer do u think fdd?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 7, 2010)

Buddreams said:


> lol, okay buddy.
> 
> on another note, my wife is 7 months pregnant, how much longer do u think fdd?



that looks done.


----------



## TheRachShow (Aug 7, 2010)

Lmao, That's a priceless picture. that'd be wicked to see with my own two eyes.


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 7, 2010)

i'm not sure if it's sexed yet.. m or f?


----------



## DaFunkLord (Aug 8, 2010)

Here's a week 6.5 update on the Jacks cleaner. Still look like 3 more to go??View attachment 1087216View attachment 1087217View attachment 1087220


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

DaFunkLord said:


> Here's a week 6.5 update on the Jacks cleaner. Still look like 3 more to go??View attachment 1087216View attachment 1087217View attachment 1087220


yeah, looks like 3 more yet.


----------



## tb22 (Aug 8, 2010)

can anyone give some advice how long until she is ready for the snip?? cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

tb22 said:


> View attachment 1087420View attachment 1087417View attachment 1087416View attachment 1087415
> can anyone give some advice how long until she is ready for the snip?? cheers


looks like 4 more weeks.


----------



## tb22 (Aug 8, 2010)

nice one thanks, first grow for me does it look right from what you can see?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

tb22 said:


> nice one thanks, first grow for me does it look right from what you can see?


it looks very right. if you let it go full term you should be very pleased. i see it gonna really bulk up. it's only halfway there. it's gonna get thick and gooey by the time it's done.


----------



## tb22 (Aug 8, 2010)

sweeeeeet! thanks i will keep you posted


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

I say 3 weeks, what do you say?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

stumpjumper said:


> I say 3 weeks, what do you say?


at least.


----------



## stumpjumper (Aug 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least.


 Really? Shit's supposed to be done in 8... Regardless I'm not going to be able to let it go much longer then that though. It's already getting some cloudy trichs and a couple ambers here and there, probably the first ones to pop I suppose.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 8, 2010)

what are you thinking, 2 weeks? sooner?View attachment 1088077View attachment 1088078View attachment 1088079


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 8, 2010)

crap......


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 8, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> lol i laughed pretty hard at that


 same lol. whenever people use the term 'nug', i think of mcdonalds.


----------



## Weedoozie (Aug 8, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> whenever people use the term 'nug', i think of mcdonalds.


How unfortunate for you


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

tomahawk2406 said:


> what are you thinking, 2 weeks? sooner?View attachment 1088077View attachment 1088078View attachment 1088079


for some reason those links don't work.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2010)

tomahawk2406 said:


> crap......


there they are.  another 7 to 10 days.


----------



## thewiseman (Aug 8, 2010)

I have some Diesel that has been flowering for 9 weeks. NO amber at all yet. They have only been in a good climate for 10 days or so, before that they were in a 95 degree attic the whole time. should we take them now or wait? I will try and get some pics.


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Aug 8, 2010)

Strain: KC Brains Northern Lights
Flowering Time: 53 Days since 12/12

Pictures are not that great but what do you think? I am on day 2 of a 7 day flush. You think she will be done in 5 days? There are actually alot more red hairs than it looks.. crappy camera. Trichs are mostly cloudy but no noticable amber yet.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 8, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> Strain: KC Brains Northern Lights
> Flowering Time: 53 Days since 12/12
> 
> Pictures are not that great but what do you think? I am on day 2 of a 7 day flush. You think she will be done in 5 days? There are actually alot more red hairs than it looks.. crappy camera. Trichs are mostly cloudy but no noticable amber yet.


it's not time to harvest it is time to get a better camera!


----------



## hempstead (Aug 8, 2010)

Here is one for you fdd. I think she is ready and I will chop her tomorrow night. What do you think man? She is an Easyrider at 66 days from seed.


----------



## hempstead (Aug 8, 2010)

One more for size comparison.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> Strain: KC Brains Northern Lights
> Flowering Time: 53 Days since 12/12
> 
> Pictures are not that great but what do you think? I am on day 2 of a 7 day flush. You think she will be done in 5 days? There are actually alot more red hairs than it looks.. crappy camera. Trichs are mostly cloudy but no noticable amber yet.


i'd say 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Here is one for you fdd. I think she is ready and I will chop her tomorrow night. What do you think man? She is an Easyrider at 66 days from seed.


that looks perfect.


----------



## gobbly (Aug 9, 2010)

trichs are mostly clear, but thought I'd see how close you were when it comes harvest time


----------



## lazyeye (Aug 9, 2010)

i know hese pics aint great but i think there into week 3 , how u think they look?View attachment 1088550View attachment 1088549View attachment 1088546View attachment 1088544i


----------



## Killer Bud (Aug 9, 2010)

How long do you think these have left?


----------



## greenhealer (Aug 9, 2010)

Shes bagseed and going on 6 wks flowering what do ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

gobbly said:


> trichs are mostly clear, but thought I'd see how close you were when it comes harvest time


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

lazyeye said:


> i know hese pics aint great but i think there into week 3 , how u think they look?View attachment 1088550View attachment 1088549View attachment 1088546View attachment 1088544i


5 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

Killer Bud said:


> How long do you think these have left?


10 - 14 more days on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

greenhealer said:


> Shes bagseed and going on 6 wks flowering what do ya think?


looks very nice.

2 more weeks to go.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey Fdd I was wondering if you could give me an estimate on how much longer I need to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Fdd I was wondering if you could give me an estimate on how much longer I need to go.


that looks almost done. maybe another week, at the most.


----------



## tarx16 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you very much in advance FDD for taking the time to look at these. Great thread as usual. This is a Utopia Haze grown from seed on April 27th. It started flowering around first week of june in 5 gallon soil. Am in northern cal and medical. 
Organic vertz. How long do you think. I have to keep taking out parts due to trapped moisture inside some of the denser buds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

tarx16 said:


> Thank you very much in advance FDD for taking the time to look at these. Great thread as usual. This is a Utopia Haze grown from seed on April 27th. It started flowering around first week of june in 5 gallon soil. Am in northern cal and medical.
> Organic vertz. How long do you think. I have to keep taking out parts due to trapped moisture inside some of the denser buds.


that looks really good. maybe another week or so.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey here is up close view of the top bud. Estimate please?


----------



## scapegoat (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey just wondering if u have any idea when this will be ready? I adopted it a while back and put it back into veg after it had been left to die in the dark wit some small flowers. its still pretty small and skinny but the few buds there are are really crystally. but cant remember when i put it back into flowering. The bottom buds are alot smaller and not as amber as the top ones. is it possible to harvest the top ones when they are done and let the others mature? Second time grower. Thanks


----------



## blazeddd (Aug 9, 2010)

hey what up bro.. i stopped in about a week ago n you estimated 3-4 weeks. its week 6 of flowering now, and im about to feed mine tomorrow. this past week they grew pretty fat and really started to get frosty. and the orange hairs kinda confuse me.. is it almost done?

i was wondering if i should feed them tomorrow or just skip it and go 2 weeks with just water. 

also what do you think of possible yield dry?

OG fire


Bubba Kush


some more pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey here is up close view of the top bud. Estimate please?


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

scapegoat said:


> View attachment 1089819View attachment 1089818View attachment 1089816
> 
> Hey just wondering if u have any idea when this will be ready? I adopted it a while back and put it back into veg after it had been left to die in the dark wit some small flowers. its still pretty small and skinny but the few buds there are are really crystally. but cant remember when i put it back into flowering. The bottom buds are alot smaller and not as amber as the top ones. is it possible to harvest the top ones when they are done and let the others mature? Second time grower. Thanks



kinda looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> hey what up bro.. i stopped in about a week ago n you estimated 3-4 weeks. its week 6 of flowering now, and im about to feed mine tomorrow. this past week they grew pretty fat and really started to get frosty. and the orange hairs kinda confuse me.. is it almost done?
> 
> i was wondering if i should feed them tomorrow or just skip it and go 2 weeks with just water.
> 
> ...


they look pretty well fed. i'd start watering with plane water now.


----------



## riptidefever (Aug 9, 2010)

exactly 8 weeks today.. i have 4 plants that look exactly like this one,, how long? or am i done


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

if could scale those buds up to christmas tree size they would be AWESOME !


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> exactly 8 weeks today.. i have 4 plants that look exactly like this one,, how long? or am i done


another week to 10 days. plain water only.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's my Master Kush, how much longer on her?


----------



## Buddreams (Aug 9, 2010)

2 weeks, 36 hours and 12 mins 08 secs..


----------



## bhudda (Aug 9, 2010)

7-10 days sound right to you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

West Coast Medicine said:


> Here's my Master Kush, how much longer on her?


7 to 10 more days.


----------



## EntooGrowin (Aug 9, 2010)

Nirvana Swiss Cheese 7 or 8 weeks into flower. The one i topped with UncleBens topping method turned out killer but her tent mate looks like hell. Close ups are of the pretty girl.


----------



## riptidefever (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks,,i have been only straight water for 4 days now,, appreciate the help...what do you think on this one..


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

EntooGrowin said:


> Nirvana Swiss Cheese 7 or 8 weeks into flower. The one i topped with UncleBens topping method turned out killer but her tent mate looks like hell. Close ups are of the pretty girl.


looks like 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> thanks,,i have been only straight water for 4 days now,, appreciate the help...what do you think on this one..


2+ weeks on that one.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Aug 9, 2010)

A few different ones..


----------



## riptidefever (Aug 9, 2010)

IS it normal for the leaves to die like that. towards the end of flowering?,


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

mofizzle415 said:


> View attachment 1090255View attachment 1090256View attachment 1090257View attachment 1090258 A few different ones..


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> IS it normal for the leaves to die like that. towards the end of flowering?,


it's pretty common.


----------



## lazyeye (Aug 10, 2010)

5 weeks , cant wait , thanks, can any 1 tell me if my ph tester is ok? i bough it from a garden centre its one u push into soil?? anygood?? 
ive been told i need one that tests the water???


----------



## lazyeye (Aug 10, 2010)

oh yeah the fan leaves at the bottom of my plant are drooping right down touching the soil?? should i remove these??


----------



## Grizzdude (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey FDD what do you think, is she ready to strat flushing?


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 10, 2010)

Had trouble getting focused pics so only this one shot. How much longer ya think? Should i stop the nutes now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey FDD what do you think, is she ready to strat flushing?


yes, she is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Had trouble getting focused pics so only this one shot. How much longer ya think? Should i stop the nutes now?
> 
> View attachment 1090667


i'd say another 2 more weeks.


----------



## seanec327 (Aug 10, 2010)

fdd sorry im having problems with uploading pics right now..if you could go to my thread below and look at the last pics i have. 

Its plane wreck day 38-40 12/12. i kno another 2 weeks easily.

also what can you telll about the BB day 70+ is it a hermie???its not producing and trichs


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 10, 2010)

What do you think FDD, they are 2 Kushberry ladies, how old do you think they are and how long do you think I have left?

Fantastic thread btw.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> What do you think FDD, they are 2 Kushberry ladies, how old do you think they are and how long do you think I have left?
> 
> Fantastic thread btw.


2 to 3 weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

seanec327 said:


> fdd sorry im having problems with uploading pics right now..if you could go to my thread below and look at the last pics i have.
> 
> Its plane wreck day 38-40 12/12. i kno another 2 weeks easily.
> 
> also what can you telll about the BB day 70+ is it a hermie???its not producing and trichs


post the pics, i know you can do it.


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is my other NL

Strain: KC Brains NL
Flowering: 56 days

Was thinking 1 more weeks of nutes then a 1 week flush.. what ya think? Thanks!


----------



## somewhereintheusa (Aug 10, 2010)

Here is mine... 39 days flowering so far. 

any estimates?


----------



## rombomb420 (Aug 10, 2010)

Day 33 nyc diesel, what do you think?  4-5 more weeks?


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 10, 2010)

Grizzdude said:


> Hey FDD what do you think, is she ready to strat flushing?


 What strain is that? Looks like Kandy Kush by Reserva Privada or DNA. Looks like a very nice strain!


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Aug 10, 2010)

What about these


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> Here is my other NL
> 
> Strain: KC Brains NL
> Flowering: 56 days
> ...


sounds good to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

somewhereintheusa said:


> Here is mine... 39 days flowering so far.
> 
> any estimates?


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

rombomb420 said:


> Day 33 nyc diesel, what do you think?  4-5 more weeks? View attachment 1091914


sounds good to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

West Coast Medicine said:


> What about these


12 - 14 more days.


----------



## Ed420 (Aug 10, 2010)

hey what do you think this sour grapes has to go till harvest???


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

Ed420 said:


> View attachment 1092135hey what do you think this sour grapes has to go till harvest???View attachment 1092134


6 more weeks.


----------



## num1tuner (Aug 10, 2010)

hey this is my first grow and i have been flowering for 8 weeks 1 day but im still confused on wen to harvest.. can u help me out? here are some pics srry they are blurry my camera wasn't taking clear pics no matter wut i did.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 10, 2010)

num1tuner said:


> hey this is my first grow and i have been flowering for 8 weeks 1 day but im still confused on wen to harvest.. can u help me out? here are some pics srry they are blurry my camera wasn't taking clear pics no matter wut i did.


i'd give that 6 to 9 more days.


----------



## ran4it2 (Aug 11, 2010)

how about these been flowering for 8 weeks 3 days. leaving for 4 days to texas think they will be late if i let them go til 8 weeks 7 days?? 

When should i harvest early today or just wait til i get back?

trics seem mostly cloudy like 5% amber so far.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

ran4it2 said:


> how about these been flowering for 8 weeks 3 days. leaving for 4 days to texas think they will be late if i let them go til 8 weeks 7 days??
> 
> trics seem mostly cloudy like 5% amber so far.


they look pretty close. 4 more days shouldn't hurt them any.


----------



## schmoker (Aug 11, 2010)

FDD - how long do you think this blue cheese has left?






i was starting the flush as of this week (unless you say otherwise?). shes 6.5 weeks into flowering.

here is a group shot - shes on the right, the other on the left are just cheese - how long do you think they have?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

it looks just about done. 

damn mites.


----------



## finerdetailing (Aug 11, 2010)

what do you think?


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 11, 2010)

sorry to ask again?? newbbie

View attachment 1093154View attachment 1093152


----------



## leroy79 (Aug 11, 2010)

View attachment 1093355View attachment 1093353

You know how long?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> what do you think?


3+ more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> sorry to ask again?? newbbie
> 
> View attachment 1093154View attachment 1093152


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2010)

leroy79 said:


> View attachment 1093355View attachment 1093354View attachment 1093353View attachment 1093352
> 
> You know how long?


daaaamn, she's FAT.

17 - 23 more days.


----------



## leroy79 (Aug 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> daaaamn, she's FAT.
> 
> 17 - 23 more days.


Thanks. I wish I knew the strain. They are staaanky too


----------



## gossy (Aug 12, 2010)

hello people,
can you advise me on when you think i should cut these please and any geusses on the strains please as i did not buy them i was givin them and not sure what to beleive he told me they were white widow they are real smelly and sticky with crystals all over.im proud as punch as this is my 1st ever grow and ive done alright i think lol no pest or any other visible threats. 
i know they arnt the best pics but i hope you can still tell


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

gossy said:


> hello people,
> can you advise me on when you think i should cut these please and any geusses on the strains please as i did not buy them i was givin them and not sure what to beleive he told me they were white widow they are real smelly and sticky with crystals all over.im proud as punch as this is my 1st ever grow and ive done alright i think lol no pest or any other visible threats.
> View attachment 1094306View attachment 1094307View attachment 1094308i know they arnt the best pics but i hope you can still tell


looks like 2 more weeks yet.


----------



## blitzez420 (Aug 12, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357137-snowryder-auto-flower-almost-ready.html#post4506196 (JUST CLICK ON THE QUESTION AND IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE THREAD)

I put this post in another subject category. Please take a look at lemme know if these snowryders are done. I'm new to the auto-flower world. Thanks.


----------



## ginga (Aug 12, 2010)

well boss for the 1000th time what do you think,the middle one looks like its turned out different they were ment to all be whiterussian?what you thinking there then.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

blitzez420 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/357137-snowryder-auto-flower-almost-ready.html#post4506196 (JUST CLICK ON THE QUESTION AND IT WILL TAKE YOU TO THE THREAD)
> 
> I put this post in another subject category. Please take a look at lemme know if these snowryders are done. I'm new to the auto-flower world. Thanks.



those have another 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

ginga said:


> View attachment 1095022View attachment 1095017View attachment 1095007well boss for the 1000th time what do you think,the middle one looks like its turned out different they were ment to all be whiterussian?what you thinking there then.


10 to 14 more days.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 12, 2010)

SLH, posted about a week or so ago, just seeing if one more week wouldnt hurt it. around 8 weeks now. following greenhouse 11 weeks would be sept. 1st. would that be too much for her? thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

i8urbabi said:


> View attachment 1095261View attachment 1095262View attachment 1095263View attachment 1095264View attachment 1095265View attachment 1095266View attachment 1095267View attachment 1095269View attachment 1095271
> 
> SLH, posted about a week or so ago, just seeing if one more week wouldnt hurt it. around 8 weeks now. following greenhouse 11 weeks would be sept. 1st. would that be too much for her? thanks



another week for sure, looks like it may be able to go 2 more. we'll know more in a week.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 12, 2010)

about 6.5 weeks into flower. Double Blueberry strain (suggested 7-8weeks flower)


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 12, 2010)

punkgrower420 said:


> about 6.5 weeks into flower. Double Blueberry strain (suggested 7-8weeks flower)


2 more weeks.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey how long on these please?

First big ones the last you said I think was a few weeks.

The second small ones are problematic at best with PM that's apparently sulfur loving.

Thanks again btw


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey how long on these please?
> 
> First big ones the last you said I think was a few weeks.
> 
> ...


the first one still looks like another week or two. the second one isn't really going to be much to worry about.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first one still looks like another week or two. the second one isn't really going to be much to worry about.


Okie good they go bye bye(vapour-om nom nom). they were a failed attempt by a friend. I use feminized seeds n these all are clones here. 

 My F1 plants got eaten by my roommates pet rabbit but another generation is up ne way. Ty for the help I'll see ya again in a week (you should charge per reply lol)


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2010)

interesting and informative and sometimes amusing thread - I have learned alot and can tell mine def have another 4 weeks to go.
Thank you!


----------



## nuevo (Aug 13, 2010)

View attachment 1096934View attachment 1096933View attachment 1096932View attachment 1096931View attachment 1096930View attachment 1096929View attachment 1096928
View attachment 1096927




So here are my girls at 28 days flowering. Ready? How soon? The big lower leaves have started yellowing. Some of the smaller ones too.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/349215-1st-indoor-grow-70-days.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

nuevo said:


> View attachment 1096934View attachment 1096933View attachment 1096932View attachment 1096931View attachment 1096930View attachment 1096929View attachment 1096928
> View attachment 1096927
> 
> 
> ...


halfway there.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 13, 2010)

So here's our 3 girls, there were 4 but one got hit with some chemicals and had to go to the Great Garden in the Sky. 

I was told this was White Widow but that could be bullshit for all we know. The one on the left gets hit with a streetlight all night, the other 2 get exposed too, but not as bad. We've been tying them down so they grow horizontal. We figure it's a lot less attention-grabbing as a bush. I was out there hanging laundry this morning and they smelled so good!!

I wish I had some dates or numbers for you but I don't. No matter what, nice thread, a true good deed for the day. 

PS the thing in the middle is broccoli... The skunks/ raccoons/ etc like that much better than the Girls, so we just left it in there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> So here's our 3 girls, there were 4 but one got hit with some chemicals and had to go to the Great Garden in the Sky.
> 
> I was told this was White Widow but that could be bullshit for all we know. The one on the left gets hit with a streetlight all night, the other 2 get exposed too, but not as bad. We've been tying them down so they grow horizontal. We figure it's a lot less attention-grabbing as a bush. I was out there hanging laundry this morning and they smelled so good!!
> 
> ...



7 more weeks.


----------



## rzza (Aug 13, 2010)

ww at day 49... its 51 now.

edit: i dont really need to know, im really just playin the game


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

rzza said:


> ww at day 49... its 51 now.
> 
> edit: i dont really need to know, im really just playin the game


9 more days.


----------



## rzza (Aug 13, 2010)

oops those pics were aweek ago, this pics more recent at a couple days ago. ill prob chop monday.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 13, 2010)

rzza said:


> oops those pics were aweek ago, this pics more recent at a couple days ago. ill prob chop monday.


looks perfect.


----------



## wannagrowthebest (Aug 13, 2010)

hard to get a perfect closeup w/ my new toy -- a usb micro-camera by carson-- but the trichromes look all over the place... too late? strain is sugar kush which they say can go up to 13 weeks... have been waiting for %50 amber but I dont think it's gonna happen

dont have pictures of plants in their entirety, but they've got fan leaves going yellow, etc


----------



## nuevo (Aug 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> halfway there.


so... does that mean 28 more days? Some of the trichs (1 in 20) starting to go amber
.


----------



## phenomsmoked (Aug 13, 2010)

In my opinon you got a cpl wks to go still, keep watching your trichomes they turn from clear to milky white to red amber color in that order. If you want a product to speed up resin you might try cha ching fox farm. Your crystals are 40% clear 40% milky white and 10%amber. Medical grows crop at 50 milky white 50% amber. The white color trichomes represent THC "head high" and amber color trichs represent resin the degragation of Thc which is other cannabinoids mainly CBC and CBD "body high". I suggest since you do have a nice scope to wait til you have no clear trichomes on your BUDS! Trichomes will change color on leaves before buds.


----------



## ndzbnln (Aug 14, 2010)

how much longer there 6 weeks into flower and im thinking about to start their flushing today does that sound about right?
View attachment 1097719View attachment 1097718View attachment 1097717View attachment 1097716View attachment 1097715View attachment 1097714View attachment 1097713View attachment 1097712


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

nuevo said:


> so... does that mean 28 more days? Some of the trichs (1 in 20) starting to go amber
> .


yeah, somewhere around 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

wannagrowthebest said:


> hard to get a perfect closeup w/ my new toy -- a usb micro-camera by carson-- but the trichromes look all over the place... too late? strain is sugar kush which they say can go up to 13 weeks... have been waiting for %50 amber but I dont think it's gonna happen
> 
> dont have pictures of plants in their entirety, but they've got fan leaves going yellowView attachment 1097574View attachment 1097575View attachment 1097577View attachment 1097578View attachment 1097579View attachment 1097581, etc



i have no idea.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

ndzbnln said:


> how much longer there 6 weeks into flower and im thinking about to start their flushing today does that sound about right?
> View attachment 1097719View attachment 1097718View attachment 1097717View attachment 1097716View attachment 1097715View attachment 1097714View attachment 1097713View attachment 1097712


maybe 3 more weeks.


----------



## chevymangrow (Aug 14, 2010)

newbie here.about 3-4 weeks into flowing but didnt realy keep track of dates.and the strains are unknown also.how much longer do think they need.one of the ladys hairs are turning redish faster.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks man! 
Awesome thread.


----------



## jmal (Aug 14, 2010)

La Diva Automatic (BlueberryxChronic) frosty and fruity. 
Trichs some clear, mostly cloudy, no amber,....How long?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

chevymangrow said:


> newbie here.about 3-4 weeks into flowing but didnt realy keep track of dates.and the strains are unknown also.how much longer do think they need.one of the ladys hairs are turning redish faster.


looks like another 3 weeks, maybe more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

jmal said:


> View attachment 1098504View attachment 1098503View attachment 1098502View attachment 1098501
> La Diva Automatic (BlueberryxChronic) frosty and fruity.
> Trichs some clear, mostly cloudy, no amber,....How long?



that looks really good. it looks done, but it's hard to tell from those pics.


----------



## Synnjo (Aug 14, 2010)

When do you think my little girl will be done? Although, she isnt nearly as good looking as the previous plants on here. She's my first one and i'm proud of her. ^_^View attachment 1098931View attachment 1098932


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

Synnjo said:


> When do you think my little girl will be done? Although, she isnt nearly as good looking as the previous plants on here. She's my first one and i'm proud of her. ^_^View attachment 1098931View attachment 1098932


september.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Aug 14, 2010)

how long left for each do ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 14, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> how long left for each do ya think?


2 weeks, 3 weeks.


----------



## PotPower (Aug 15, 2010)

How long do you think? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

PotPower said:


> How long do you think? lol


that's a hermie, it's done.


----------



## iriej (Aug 15, 2010)

gave this bubblegum nutrients but flushed with veryberry mollasses for just over a month so not sure if that has an effect
8/14/10





same plant on ^ 6/13/10 so if thats considered flowering then its been flowering just over 9 weeks

how long do you think ? thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

iriej said:


> gave this bubblegum nutrients but flushed with veryberry mollasses for just over a month so not sure if that has an effect
> 8/14/10
> View attachment 1099773View attachment 1099774View attachment 1099775View attachment 1099776View attachment 1099777View attachment 1099778View attachment 1099779View attachment 1099780View attachment 1099781
> 
> ...


looks like another week or so.


----------



## chronichaze (Aug 15, 2010)

damn thats a quick response faded


----------



## iriej (Aug 15, 2010)

thanks fdd


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey Fdd, ur advice has always been so good that I'm back for more lol. This is just a bagseed that has been flowering for just short of eight weeks. I moved recently and it suffered some light stress and has hermied. I have never had a hermie plant before, so my question is do I pull it now even though there are still some white hairs, or do I wait...Is it gonna pollinate itself with a bunch of little stupid immature seeds? I already pollinated a branch with auto assassin pollen, just to see what would do, so if u see seeds in the pics, thats y. Thanks for ur help!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

that looks done enough to smoke, if you want to yank it. it may form seeds if it hasn't already.


----------



## Scott187 (Aug 15, 2010)

you think any of these can come down now? or should i wait another week?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

Scott187 said:


> you think any of these can come down now? or should i wait another week?



this is the reason i started this thread. this is a very good post. they get to this point and they look soooooo good that you want to smoke some sooo bad. here's where patience pays off though. right now they look really good. nice and thick, fat dense nuggies, good resins. all you have to do now is hold out at least 2 more weeks. they are going to really pack on some goodness if you do. some of them maybe even 3 weeks. it's hard to do but very well worth it.


----------



## Scott187 (Aug 15, 2010)

ya some of them look further on than others...just strain i guess. the ones that look close to being done ill wait til the end of the month and chop em. ive already started to flush a few of them


----------



## NYCrez (Aug 15, 2010)

fdd this is such an awesome thread, thanks! My 3 Colombian Gold girls are almost at 12 weeks of flowering, I had them under CFL's until a week ago, when I finally decided to step it up to a 400W HPS, SO glad I did. They look so delicious, but as you've said in previous posts, they probably still have another week or 2 to pack on the goodness. What do you think? thanks!

sorry one pic of the top of one plant came out funky.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

NYCrez said:


> fdd this is such an awesome thread, thanks! My 3 Colombian Gold girls are almost at 12 weeks of flowering, I had them under CFL's until a week ago, when I finally decided to step it up to a 400W HPS, SO glad I did. They look so delicious, but as you've said in previous posts, they probably still have another week or 2 to pack on the goodness. What do you think? thanks!View attachment 1100764View attachment 1100765View attachment 1100766View attachment 1100767View attachment 1100768
> 
> sorry one pic of the top of one plant came out funky.


crazy fcuken sativas. 

looks like 2 to me, but those horns are gonna go hornier.


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 15, 2010)

Week four of flowering. Bagseed, I have no idea if its indica or sativa. Any ideas on how many more weeks I have to go? She is getting quite frosty.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 15, 2010)

Parsley85, your halfway there. Come back in another 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Parsley85 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, I figured about that long, just hard to tell cause I dont know the genetics of this girl. +rep to you


----------



## maniacal420 (Aug 15, 2010)

Can you settle a bet for me? I say 3 weeks and a friend says 1-2. Thanks bro.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 15, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> Can you settle a bet for me? I say 3 weeks and a friend says 1-2. Thanks bro.


4+


----------



## maniacal420 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thank you +rep


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 15, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk. This is an awesome thread and I will be back here in hopefully in about 6 weeks with my pics! But I do have a question for you, isn't it better to harvest your plants when about 50% of the trichomes have turned from a milky translucent color to amber? The hairs turning amber and pulling into the bud from what I have read is a good guess but the best way to know is the trichomes. Not trying to start shit at all fdd2blk just asking if this is true. Here are some pics I found on the net.

View attachment 1101397not ready still clear

View attachment 1101396almost ready turning a milky white
View attachment 1101399Ready when 50% are this color. 

I was going to use a cheap kids toy to be able to see them, it is called a EyeClopse The one that takes pic's is $75 but the cheaper one is around 30 bucks.


----------



## iriej (Aug 15, 2010)

iriej said:


> gave this bubblegum nutrients but flushed with veryberry mollasses for just over a month so not sure if that has an effect
> 8/14/10
> View attachment 1099773View attachment 1099774View attachment 1099775View attachment 1099776View attachment 1099777View attachment 1099778View attachment 1099779View attachment 1099780View attachment 1099781
> 
> ...


forgot to find out.... anyone know if bubblegum is indica or sativa? Thanks again


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a hybrid. Supposed to be indica dominant 70/30


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 16, 2010)

5 weeks in flowering , should i start to flush ?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 16, 2010)

Paxuist said:


> 5 weeks in flowering , should i start to flush ?


start to flush in a week or 2. give them a little nitrogen all with bloom for now. 
it will help them stay green thru to the end.


----------



## joejoedancer (Aug 16, 2010)

Hey how bout these two? My first outdoor grow and i got lucky using bagseed, 9 out of 10 females. First set of 3 pics is "lil mama" and second set is the famed sour diesel x O.G. kush(supposedly). last two are pics of the whole plants, well not ALL of them, lil mama is the last 1. All except lil mama are 7 ft+, one is 9ft+. Any guesses on lil mama harvest weight? She is bout 5'2".

Also was wondering how come nobody posts video?
Thanks Man!


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> start to flush in a week or 2. give them a little nitrogen all with bloom for now.
> it will help them stay green thru to the end.


Thanks .
As you can see there are brown leaves at the coala . 
There is nothing to worry about those ?


----------



## guod1977 (Aug 16, 2010)

could you give me an estimate on when these ladies will be ready? this is my first grow- first pic is of casey jones, second uk cheese and third is unknown (given to me by neighbor). any thoughts are appreciated..


----------



## irmatt (Aug 16, 2010)

I have to get into this awsome thread !
I'm guessing 2 weeks left at most ?
I also started zero nutrients this past weekend, thanks !!


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 16, 2010)

guod1977 said:


> could you give me an estimate on when these ladies will be ready? this is my first grow- first pic is of casey jones, second uk cheese and third is unknown (given to me by neighbor). any thoughts are appreciated..


2 months..


----------



## kermitfrog3303 (Aug 16, 2010)

this plant just finished 8 weeks of flowering how much longer would you think till I chop her


----------



## GottaLoveGanja420 (Aug 16, 2010)

you got some dank Mr. Uncalm


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

irmatt said:


> I have to get into this awsome thread !
> I'm guessing 2 weeks left at most ?
> I also started zero nutrients this past weekend, thanks !!


2 weeks left at LEAST.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

kermitfrog3303 said:


> this plant just finished 8 weeks of flowering how much longer would you think till I chop her


2 more weeks.


----------



## hairybud (Aug 17, 2010)

Got two plants that looks ready but since this is my first grow I'm really not sure.. Sorry for making a duplicate threat but it seemed like this is where the action is 

Plant 1:




Plant 2: 
Top buds looks ready but the lower buds seems to be still developing...


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 17, 2010)

View attachment 1103315View attachment 1103314View attachment 1103313View attachment 1103312hey there bro how ya doing? im in uk any chance telling me how long left you think with these babys??? fucked up by losingView attachment 1103311 my note book that i marked down what date i saw first hairs ! shure it was around 28th july !! not 100 % on that though!View attachment 1103310 theres shots here of the smallest nuggets on them and couple a cola shots ! also wondering if im going to use a pk spike should i use at the 5th week of bloom or 6th??? all coments and advice very welcome ! thanks bor ! 420 to the end brotha!!! peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

hairybud said:


> Got two plants that looks ready but since this is my first grow I'm really not sure.. Sorry for making a duplicate threat but it seemed like this is where the action is
> 
> Plant 1:
> 
> ...


#1 has a couple weeks

#2 looks done except for the bottom buds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

LIAMGREENFINGER said:


> View attachment 1103315View attachment 1103314View attachment 1103313View attachment 1103312hey there bro how ya doing? im in uk any chance telling me how long left you think with these babys??? fucked up by losingView attachment 1103311 my note book that i marked down what date i saw first hairs ! shure it was around 28th july !! not 100 % on that though!View attachment 1103310 theres shots here of the smallest nuggets on them and couple a cola shots ! also wondering if im going to use a pk spike should i use at the 5th week of bloom or 6th??? all coments and advice very welcome ! thanks bor ! 420 to the end brotha!!! peace


another month or so.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey FDD, I know im in the wrong spot and apologize in advance but I am getting no responses. You seem to be the go to guy and I could really use your advice man. Pleas check ot this post when your free....https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/358544-freak-not-freak-thats-freakin.html.
THX
SBS


----------



## hairybud (Aug 17, 2010)

What's your suggestion for plant two ? Harvest the top colas and leave the bottom buds to mature out? Also , when I start trimming those topside buds on plant 2... do I have to trim out all the leaves including the little ones that's making up most of the bud?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

hairybud said:


> What's your suggestion for plant two ? Harvest the top colas and leave the bottom buds to mature out? Also , when I start trimming those topside buds on plant 2... do I have to trim out all the leaves including the little ones that's making up most of the bud?



you can harvest the tops and let the bottoms go a little longer if you have the time and room. 

i trim as much of the leaves as i can get to.


----------



## hairybud (Aug 17, 2010)

Ah sweet , finally! 

Any idea why those buds made so many leaves, the top ones that is. More then 60% of the bud is made up of those little tit leaves ... Is this a trade of the plant or did I screw something up ? Reason I'm asking is because plant one is almost 90% bud with very little leaves.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

hairybud said:


> Ah sweet , finally!
> 
> Any idea why those buds made so many leaves, the top ones that is. More then 60% of the bud is made up of those little tit leaves ... Is this a trade of the plant or did I screw something up ? Reason I'm asking is because plant one is almost 90% bud with very little leaves.


it's typical to have a lot of leaf like that on outdoor plants.


----------



## whynot (Aug 17, 2010)

I am in the middle of week 8 of 12/12. Trichs are looking mainly cloudy with some clear, not seeing any amber, with a only a few hairs turning. Looking for more of a heady high as couch lock seems to be the norm around here. Wondering how much longer you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

whynot said:


> I am in the middle of week 8 of 12/12. Trichs are looking mainly cloudy with some clear, not seeing any amber, with a only a few hairs turning. Looking for more of a heady high as couch lock seems to be the norm around here. Wondering how much longer you think?
> 
> View attachment 1103384View attachment 1103386View attachment 1103387View attachment 1103388View attachment 1103389


way over fed. i have no idea.


----------



## whynot (Aug 17, 2010)

Yeah, she's a little scary. lol Lesson learned. They have definately fattened up the last 2 weeks or so. Although new leaves are coming out of the main colas. Any advice at all? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

whynot said:


> Yeah, she's a little scary. lol Lesson learned. They have definately fattened up the last 2 weeks or so. Although new leaves are coming out of the main colas. Any advice at all? lol


i'd start watering with plain water and see what she does. they often burst with new growth when cleansed of hot soil.


----------



## whynot (Aug 17, 2010)

She got flushed last week, although runoff is still 7.2 Been using water (pH 6.5) with molassas and calmag since. I've been clipping the really bad fan leaves (very little green). Is there much I can do about the pH at this point? I figured it might do more harm that good this late, but don't know.


----------



## HookdOnChronics (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm thinkin chop in bout a week or so. Whatcha think?

(I know, I take shitty pix... Sorry, I tried! haha)


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 17, 2010)

Vanilla Kush, day 53 of flower

View attachment 1103744View attachment 1103746View attachment 1103750View attachment 1103747View attachment 1103748View attachment 1103749


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

HookdOnChronics said:


> I'm thinkin chop in bout a week or so. Whatcha think?
> 
> (I know, I take shitty pix... Sorry, I tried! haha)


sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

punkgrower420 said:


> Vanilla Kush, day 53 of flower
> 
> View attachment 1103744View attachment 1103746View attachment 1103750View attachment 1103747View attachment 1103748View attachment 1103749


hard to tell with the dark lighting, but it looks done.


----------



## punkgrower420 (Aug 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hard to tell with the dark lighting, but it looks done.


ya sorry bout that used my iphone and lighting around HPS sux heh i'm gonna start flushing and probably harvest her in a week. thnx!


----------



## DavidMSmeel (Aug 17, 2010)

First grow. 1 of 2 plants. Bagseed. I think this one was an auto flower because it started flowering in June.

Start flush then cut in a week? The plant is in 5gal container. Do I give it 10gal of water every other day or everyday to flush?

Also I have a question about feeding. I have Foxfarms Big Bloom and it says 3-4 tablespoons per gal of water. When i was feeding i was confusedif i was supposed give it all 1gal of nutrients when i feed or just a little bit. If just a little but how much? 1/4 gal, 1/2gal or even less? I've also been giving it molasses at 2 tablespoons per gal h20.
Thanks


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 17, 2010)

hey bro very sorry as new to all this forum stuff!! im this pic is 1 not brused!! gView attachment 1103833rowing a mix of indica strains that i was given by a mate!! he bought lots a good seeds then got them all mixed up and {this pic of main cola} gaView attachment 1103832ve to me !! good man but bit hard as not sure exactly of there finnishing times!! one of the lower buds was smashed yesteView attachment 1103831{the strimmer casualty choped in half!!} rday by me fathers strimmer grrrr !! was gutted ! also couple a buds got nocked when putting into a shed at night to forc {think this another brused bud will it grow over?}View attachment 1103830e bloom !! these buds on the top now look from the top like a ripe looking colour to the pitsils !!! im not silly and relView attachment 1103829ize this must just be brusing !! can you tell me from these pics how long left on this plant? as not shure how long shoulView attachment 1103828d go for !!! im currentl at day 21 from very first hairs apearing started 12/12 18th july ! so been counting from 27th View attachment 1103827 as you can see a few bud shots of main cola few a the lower branch buds 1 of got eaten by a strimmer !! as i say im 21 days in starting week 4 !! any help would be great ! are they developing ok ? first tiime using decent nutes and to be honest never had my plants for colas or grow buds as quick or as big!!! also wondering when i should use the pk spike canna pk13-14 then canna flush for the end!! using a mixture at moment of advanced nutes and canna!! got sensi bloom as never relised realy for hydro and im in soil so got the canna terra flores also using big bud and pk 13 14 for the 6 week mark im advised but not shure on that eather!!! any advice would be great !! as i say not shure how long these are suposed to go !! thanks great thread by the way !!! peace!


----------



## joejoedancer (Aug 17, 2010)

dude any reason why u ignored my post?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

DavidMSmeel said:


> First grow. 1 of 2 plants. Bagseed. I think this one was an auto flower because it started flowering in June.
> View attachment 1103779View attachment 1103782View attachment 1103784View attachment 1103786
> Start flush then cut in a week? The plant is in 5gal container. Do I give it 10gal of water every other day or everyday to flush?
> 
> ...



i'd give it regular watering of plain water for another week or so. 


you mix up 3 - 4 tablespoons in a gallon of water than water the plant as usual using as much of that water as needed.


----------



## DaMidnightToker (Aug 17, 2010)

With the exception of a few, most strains won't finish in less than 8-9 weeks. That being said, don't post until your at least 8-9 weeks flowering. If I were Fdd, I wouldn't respond to any post thats not at least 8 weeks in. Waste of time. However, I do enjoy some of this bud porn....


----------



## joejoedancer (Aug 17, 2010)

DaMidnightToker said:


> With the exception of a few, most strains won't finish in less than 8-9 weeks. That being said, don't post until your at least 8-9 weeks flowering. If I were Fdd, I wouldn't respond to any post thats not at least 8 weeks in. Waste of time. However, I do enjoy some of this bud porn....


Thanks man guess i asked too many questions but my first plant shown had been flowering bout 7 weeks now. Oh well wait i will.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 17, 2010)

Hey Fdd I was wondering how much longer you thought I had to go on this Bubba Kush? Today is Day 50


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 17, 2010)

again, how long do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey Fdd I was wondering how much longer you thought I had to go on this Bubba Kush? Today is Day 50


7 - 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 17, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> again, how long do you think?


a couple of days.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey man just checking in. Im at 67 days since the switch to 12/12. Ive been flushing now for nearly two weeks and some purple is showing up. The strain said 9-11 weeks flowering. What ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> Hey man just checking in. Im at 67 days since the switch to 12/12. Ive been flushing now for nearly two weeks and some purple is showing up. The strain said 9-11 weeks flowering. What ya think?
> View attachment 1104902View attachment 1104903


that looks done.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey fdd hope you are having a good morning; wondering if you can help me with a eta on the attached please?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey fdd hope you are having a good morning; wondering if you can help me with a eta on the attached please?


call me in a month.


----------



## rambler420 (Aug 18, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I was going to use a cheap kids toy to be able to see them, it is called a EyeClopse The one that takes pic's is $75 but the cheaper one is around 30 bucks.


Go to radio shack and get you one of these







They're less than $20 and it gives you a front row seat to the trichome color. This picture makes it look huge, but it's only about 3" long.


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> a couple of days.


cool 
i'm excited


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 18, 2010)

wats your thoughts on this few white hairs still but starting to purple on top why is this??? and i dont have a microscope to check trichomes.... jus feeding water now also.... cheers

???? blue mystic


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.


OOO Ya! First harvest 
Thanks a bunch FDD


----------



## Jdmcharly92 (Aug 18, 2010)

just wanted to see how much longer >anxious al[ready


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> wats your thoughts on this few white hairs still but starting to purple on top why is this??? and i dont have a microscope to check trichomes.... jus feeding water now also.... cheers
> View attachment 1105505View attachment 1105504
> ???? blue mystic
> View attachment 1105511


the first pic looks done.

sometimes they change color at the end.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

Jdmcharly92 said:


> just wanted to see how much longer >anxious al[ready
> View attachment 1105681


another month.


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first pic looks done.
> 
> sometimes they change color at the end.


cheers mate.....great thread btw
wat would you suggest is best way to dry.... and would you recomend 24 hour darkness before the chop?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> cheers mate.....great thread btw
> wat would you suggest is best way to dry.... and would you recomend 24 hour darkness before the chop?


i trim as much leaf as i can and then hang in a cool dry room for a week or so. i tie strings across the ceiling and hang it all.

i don't think 24 hours after 3 months is really gonna do much.


----------



## Bonker lights (Aug 18, 2010)

ok cheers mate.... + Rep


----------



## ginga (Aug 18, 2010)

View attachment 1105848View attachment 1105846hey boss here we are 10 days later,looking pretty ripe...View attachment 1105841you reckon their ready?


----------



## whynot (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> way over fed. i have no idea.


I took a nug from a lower branch yesterday. Put it in an envelope next to a satellite reciever for 24 hours and just smoked it. I got a great buzz! The bag I got the seed from was not very good and I got probably 20 seeds in a Q. This is definately better! From that alone, I should be good to chop right and properly dried and cured it should be even better yet, right? Not looking to become part of my couch.


----------



## OutDoorGro (Aug 18, 2010)

OG Kush  I'm a noob hahaha


----------



## jondamon (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey FDD just thought i would add a couple of pics for you to say how long you think left.

Both are 64 days into 12/12 it took 1 week for pistels to show.

First one is a Sativa Dom , unsure genetics as it was some BS
Second is a Pot Of Gold Indica dom


best pics i could do without taking them out the closet.


How long you think on each?

J


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

ginga said:


> View attachment 1105848View attachment 1105846hey boss here we are 10 days later,looking pretty ripe...View attachment 1105841you reckon their ready?



very nice. 

4 more days and they should be finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

whynot said:


> I took a nug from a lower branch yesterday. Put it in an envelope next to a satellite reciever for 24 hours and just smoked it. I got a great buzz! The bag I got the seed from was not very good and I got probably 20 seeds in a Q. This is definately better! From that alone, I should be good to chop right and properly dried and cured it should be even better yet, right? Not looking to become part of my couch.


i'd flush it with plain water for a week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

jondamon said:


> Hey FDD just thought i would add a couple of pics for you to say how long you think left.
> 
> Both are 64 days into 12/12 it took 1 week for pistels to show.
> 
> ...


between 10 and 14 days, i'd say. it's really hard to tell on some of those sativas.


----------



## jondamon (Aug 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> between 10 and 14 days, i'd say. it's really hard to tell on some of those sativas.


Thanks bro.

J


----------



## tadre1 (Aug 18, 2010)

View attachment 1106266Is this beauty ready for cut down?View attachment 1106265


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1106266Is this beauty ready for cut down?View attachment 1106265


many weeks more to go.


----------



## tadre1 (Aug 18, 2010)

How many??


----------



## tadre1 (Aug 18, 2010)

And sir, can you tell me if it is a indica or sativa


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 18, 2010)

white widow day 69


----------



## oopsiburntone (Aug 18, 2010)

i can't tell if these are male or female. 3 plants


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> How many??


4 or 5. 

sativa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> white widow day 69


another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 18, 2010)

oopsiburntone said:


> View attachment 1106932View attachment 1106933View attachment 1106934
> 
> i can't tell if these are male or female. 3 plants


pic #1 and #3 appear to be male. #3 for sure. #2 i'm not sure of.


----------



## andar (Aug 18, 2010)

oopsiburntone said:


> View attachment 1106932View attachment 1106933View attachment 1106934
> 
> i can't tell if these are male or female. 3 plants


i cant really tell the first two but c'mon man you dont see the balls on number 3?


----------



## PwninwithGREEN (Aug 18, 2010)

Hey man. I'm a first time grower, I've got a few good plants. Around 10, I knowww surprising for a noob, anyways, I was wondering if I uploaded a few pics of my plants would you tell me about how old they look and possibly what strains? If not that's okay. But I'm kinda antsy and really really excited for harvest, just don't quite know how to know when they are done. I would also like to cut down while in peak condition, but a bitttt early, just to prevent d-bags from thievin it up if you know what I mean. Any feedback is greatly appreciated. Thank you. Idk how often I'll check this but, my email is [email protected]


----------



## wannagrowthebest (Aug 19, 2010)

buds overall are looking very purple/maroon but trichromes are maybe 50/50 clear/milky w/ very few amber

I figure the discoloration is nutrient deficiency as I've been flushing and toning down the nutes in prep for harvest, but they keep hanging on and not ripening w/r/t the trichromes. it came on really suddenly.

what to do now? re-up the nutes or just cut em down?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

wannagrowthebest said:


> buds overall are looking very purple/maroon but trichromes are maybe 50/50 clear/milky w/ very few amber
> 
> I figure the discoloration is nutrient deficiency as I've been flushing and toning down the nutes in prep for harvest, but they keep hanging on and not ripening w/r/t the trichromes. it came on really suddenly.View attachment 1107316View attachment 1107318View attachment 1107317View attachment 1107320View attachment 1107315View attachment 1107314View attachment 1107313View attachment 1107312View attachment 1107311View attachment 1107321View attachment 1107319View attachment 1107322View attachment 1107324View attachment 1107325
> 
> what to do now? re-up the nutes or just cut em down?




those look done.


----------



## tadre1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for you time and brain.


----------



## Unclepauly (Aug 19, 2010)

How come it says "invalid attachment" for most of these pics for me?


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 19, 2010)

hey bro great thread man you shure have the eye!! respect!! anyway any chance of a little advice ?? basicly im growing 5 autos and 8 larger plants but the lrger ones im not shure what kind they are!! my friend gave me all the seeds apart from the autos and he said they werre all good seeds bought from good seed banks but he got them all mixed up ! so any idea what strains ?? shure indica and had 2 defo sativas but there gone now so wondering if you could say if crossed indica sativa or pure indica?? also would you say there defo les than 4 weeeks in ?? heres couple a pics! all from same plant cola and some of the lower branch buds!! to be honest any advice wouled be wonderfull as not to great at all the thread riting and stuff seem to not get my self understood lol prob were im usually to wasted !!! peace ! liam uk grower!well sorry went bit mad lol !!! hope its cool ! well all the bud shots are ov the 1 plant the one thats futhest into bloom!! wondering if looks about right for coming up to 4 week? the rest are single shots of my babies before flower!! 1 cant remember what 1 was a male but the 1 that looks most like male defo is showing no male sighns and female sighns!! its the 1 with not many leaves apart from very large fan leaves! also got purple on the top stems running up to the head of each branch ??? could i have a puple strain?? its the 1 that looks male !! anyway would be real big help if could tell me yu think these are 8 week strains and if the 1 in bud ok for neering 4 weeks !! thanks for any advice you can give and i mean any at all bro !! peace !


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 19, 2010)

i have 1 Nirvana's feminized ak48 plant getting close. 

i want to flush tonite and feed molasses+ROwater when needed for 10 days.

i use co2 enrichment over 1200ppm-ebb and flow for watering-400hps

as we all know, nirvana claims ak48 will finish in 48 days hence the name. if i havest in 10 days it will be 51 days flower for me. 51 days flower= 7.2 weeks. 

how much longer would you say? i appreciate the thread. really useful information but could still use an expert opinion. thanks again--chroNic


----------



## wannagrowthebest (Aug 19, 2010)

yeah, they look overdone, but no amber trichromes... how can this be?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 19, 2010)

wannagrowthebest said:


> yeah, they look overdone, but no amber trichromes... how can this be?


possibly strain/pheno?


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 19, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> if u want lots of "amber" trichs shouldn't you go with a "gold" variation? ex. himalayan gold, afghanis. "white" variations like white widow and hybrids tend to stay 10% clear-80% milky-10% amber. correct me if i'm wrong but strain/pheno determines how it finishes.


If it were me I would wait for fdd2blk to take a look and comment, this is his thread and a "stranger" is advising you. Just wait for fdd2blk!


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 19, 2010)

wannagrowthebest said:


> buds overall are looking very purple/maroon but trichromes are maybe 50/50 clear/milky w/ very few amber
> 
> I figure the discoloration is nutrient deficiency as I've been flushing and toning down the nutes in prep for harvest, but they keep hanging on and not ripening w/r/t the trichromes. it came on really suddenly.View attachment 1107316View attachment 1107318View attachment 1107317View attachment 1107320View attachment 1107315View attachment 1107314View attachment 1107313View attachment 1107312View attachment 1107311View attachment 1107321View attachment 1107319View attachment 1107322View attachment 1107324View attachment 1107325
> 
> what to do now? re-up the nutes or just cut em down?


Dude im in the same boat, leaves are going yellow. At 10 weeks tommorow but still next to none with amber trichs. pretty much all cloudy though. Tell if you decide to harvest a little earlier. Im trying to wait it out. We'll see what happens.


----------



## charlie2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

Here is a bagseed
with a 120W LED that is approaching the end of 7 weeks flowering. Maybe another week? The trichs appear to be mostly 

cloudy with some still clear and none that are amber that i can see. The pistols are turning but still a lot of white ones. What do you think. At least a week? Thanks for looking. BTW FFOF soil grow. I have just begun flushing.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 19, 2010)

14-16 more days for buddy above me


----------



## charlie2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks Theexpress. I would not have guessed that long but thanks for the input. I initially thought the end of the month for harvest which is closer to your comment. But in doing some research I started to think it might be sooner. Now I know my original gut feeling was more on target. Luckily I have enough 'street weed' to get me thru till harvest. Would love to hear more opinions especially from fdd2blk just to confirm and weigh in. Thanks for looking.


----------



## charlie2000 (Aug 19, 2010)

BTW again, here is video of this plant in action. I have quite a few videos on this plant actually.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7iwK-JBU5g

Thanks


----------



## PiffGrower (Aug 19, 2010)

First is a LSD and the second is a Blue Widow...both at 60 days.
Im having trouble w/ looking at trichs so I hope someone on here can help me out.

Thanks


----------



## sonar (Aug 19, 2010)

How many weeks into flowering would you guys say these look. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> i have 1 Nirvana's feminized ak48 plant getting close.
> 
> i want to flush tonite and feed molasses+ROwater when needed for 10 days.
> 
> ...


i'd give them a week. they look really good. 10 days if you really wanna push it but i don't think they'll need it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

charlie2000 said:


> View attachment 1108559Here is a bagseed
> View attachment 1108558with a 120W LED that is approaching the end of 7 weeks flowering. Maybe another week? The trichs appear to be mostly
> 
> View attachment 1108556cloudy with some still clear and none that are amber that i can see. The pistols are turning but still a lot of white ones. What do you think. At least a week? Thanks for looking. BTW FFOF soil grow. I have just begun flushing.
> ...


2 - 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 19, 2010)

PiffGrower said:


> First is a LSD and the second is a Blue Widow...both at 60 days.
> Im having trouble w/ looking at trichs so I hope someone on here can help me out.
> 
> Thanks


first one is done, the other needs another week.


----------



## jeebs2009 (Aug 19, 2010)

See what you think. It's a Fast Bud Auto Flowering. It will be 8 weeks old Monday. Please give me your opinion.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd give them a week. they look really good. 10 days if you really wanna push it but i don't think they'll need it.


thanks. thanks a lot.


----------



## kwijibud (Aug 20, 2010)

ETA to when i can start cutting?? AK-48


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

kwijibud said:


> View attachment 1108820View attachment 1108821
> 
> 
> ETA to when i can start cutting?? AK-48



10 more days.


----------



## L24kers (Aug 20, 2010)

When can I start *flushing* these? They are Days 36 into flowering.


----------



## straydarknight (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey brotha this is my ouydoor Iced Grapefruit, 8 weeks flowering, trics are golden as hell dut the buds have no weight? Is it the Texas heat? Is my baby done?


----------



## Ionix (Aug 20, 2010)

Fdd I noticEd the post on the trichomes, though with my naked eye I can see the heads on my leaves and there are ones seemingly bright white n few others (more so on lower leaves) that are clear. Would what I'm seeing be correct?? 

And if I am would the bright white ones be the finished product?


----------



## wannagrowthebest (Aug 20, 2010)

ftpstrangr--went for it last night. seemed like they were actually starting to sort of die or go funky or something. at least I know I didnt harvest too early... but, now we have to wonder if trichromes are the (only? best?) way to judge ripeness, right?


----------



## nuevo (Aug 20, 2010)

day 35 - white widow first  then crystal  then the happy gilmore twins  then grape nehi  then stick  here's a family pic


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Hey brotha this is my ouydoor Iced Grapefruit, 8 weeks flowering, trics are golden as hell dut the buds have no weight? Is it the Texas heat? Is my baby done?


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

L24kers said:


> When can I start *flushing* these? They are Days 36 into flowering.


start flushing in a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Fdd I noticEd the post on the trichomes, though with my naked eye I can see the heads on my leaves and there are ones seemingly bright white n few others (more so on lower leaves) that are clear. Would what I'm seeing be correct??
> 
> And if I am would the bright white ones be the finished product?


white is cloudy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 20, 2010)

nuevo said:


> day 35 - white widow first View attachment 1109529 then crystal View attachment 1109513 then the happy gilmore twins View attachment 1109514View attachment 1109518 then grape nehi View attachment 1109524 then stick View attachment 1109504 here's a family pic View attachment 1109525


2 - 3 more weeks.


----------



## charlie2000 (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation!! You the MAN!


----------



## dadderly (Aug 20, 2010)

5 1/2 weeks into flower red dwarf auto. Lol I see dog hairs too!


----------



## riptidefever (Aug 20, 2010)

aside from my burn,,this girl hase been flowering 9 1/2 weeks.. is it a 12 weeker? should i give it more nutes.i was giving little nutes , i just got terra flora, i feed my others now, i stopped at week 6 1/2 to flush but i think it is a longer strain,,much apppreciated


----------



## SimplyBaked (Aug 21, 2010)

you should feed nutes up until 2 weeks before harvest..then flush the last two weeks...last 48 hours give her complete darkness before you harvest!


----------



## CypressRyan (Aug 21, 2010)

Mango Kush 12/12 on jun 25


----------



## riptidefever (Aug 21, 2010)

do i have longer than 2 weeks left?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

dadderly said:


> 5 1/2 weeks into flower red dwarf auto. Lol I see dog hairs too!


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

riptidefever said:


> aside from my burn,,this girl hase been flowering 9 1/2 weeks.. is it a 12 weeker? should i give it more nutes.i was giving little nutes , i just got terra flora, i feed my others now, i stopped at week 6 1/2 to flush but i think it is a longer strain,,much apppreciated


i'd hold off on the mutes for now. looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

CypressRyan said:


> Mango Kush 12/12 on jun 25
> 
> View attachment 1110662View attachment 1110660
> View attachment 1110664View attachment 1110670
> View attachment 1110669


maybe one more week.


----------



## CypressRyan (Aug 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe one more week.


 
Good eye.. 90% cloudy 10% clear im waiting until 70-30 milk to amber. One week should be perfect


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd hold off on the mutes for now. looks like 2 more weeks.


Stop! Don't give the plant to people who can't speak!!!! lol.


----------



## KushLuvR (Aug 21, 2010)

Wut up Fdd, I got some cream here that I flushed a little too early. The leaves began yellowing and once I figured i was flushing too early I added another batch of nutes. She is in a 6 gallon walmart tot! using FloraMicro and Bloom. Pictures suck but tell me what cha think. All trichs are clear it seems like..but then again..maybe im just high....


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

KushLuvR said:


> Wut up Fdd, I got some cream here that I flushed a little too early. The leaves began yellowing and once I figured i was flushing too early I added another batch of nutes. She is in a 6 gallon walmart tot! using FloraMicro and Bloom. Pictures suck but tell me what cha think. All trichs are clear it seems like..but then again..maybe im just high....



3 more weeks.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 21, 2010)

alright man i waited almost 2 weeks to post the pics just cause i didnt see too much change with just my eye, but surprise me.

halfway through week 9, the 1st of sept is 11wks. I will say the smell has came over alot more since last post on ur thread.


----------



## blazeddd (Aug 21, 2010)

what up.. im finishin up week 7 of flowering on tuesday. i guess theyre almost done because of the 7 weeks of veg.. yeah 7 weeks of veg.. LOL
the nugs look really nice and the bubba got that purple tint that i really wanted!
the og kush was stretched a lot, so the buds started getting really heavy for the stems lately, so i just stacked them on top of each other lol


*
og kush*


*bubba kush*



btw - any idea why the og started yellowing but the bubba is still pretty much all green?


----------



## Worazas (Aug 21, 2010)

hey, mine are 6 weeks into flowering, how much longer do i have?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> what up.. im finishin up week 7 of flowering on tuesday. i guess theyre almost done because of the 7 weeks of veg.. yeah 7 weeks of veg.. LOL
> the nugs look really nice and the bubba got that purple tint that i really wanted!
> the og kush was stretched a lot, so the buds started getting really heavy for the stems lately, so i just stacked them on top of each other lol
> 
> ...


those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

Worazas said:


> hey, mine are 6 weeks into flowering, how much longer do i have?


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## blazeddd (Aug 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are done.


 :O!!!
i can start chopping today??! holy crap.. im really excited 
yayay thank you so much bro! time to look for some harvesting guides!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> :O!!!
> i can start chopping today??! holy crap.. im really excited
> yayay thank you so much bro! time to look for some harvesting guides!!


if you have some spare time i don't think it would hurt to hack a few of those up.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if you have some spare time i don't think it would hurt to hack a few of those up.


awesome dude those look so good. Wish mine was ready for hacking today lol.


----------



## blazeddd (Aug 21, 2010)

2 more questions.. when would it be too late? like when should i cut it ALL down?
im planning on taking the very top buds of both plants, then waiting a couple days for all the rest.. 

and do you think i could hang the buds here:

its a 400w hps below, temps never pass 82 - if so i got an AC, and the closet door is almost always open during the 12 hours of light

damn im so freakin excited.. im about to run out of bud soon too!! hahah
thank you so much for helping me out.. im pretty sure i posted like 3-4 times in here and every response was great man. your one awesome motha fudga!



i8urbabi said:


> awesome dude those look so good. Wish mine was ready for hacking today lol.


 thanks man. i hope you'll get some even better chron in your harvest!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 21, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> 2 more questions.. when would it be too late? like when should i cut it ALL down?
> im planning on taking the very top buds of both plants, then waiting a couple days for all the rest..
> 
> and do you think i could hang the buds here:
> ...



i usually just cut it all at once. i've tried leaving the lower buds to ripen more but it simply wasn't worth the hassle. i'd cut it all, trim it up real nice, and then hang it in the closet to dry.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry to bug fdd posted some SLH pics seems like they got ran over too quick with new posts. when u have time your opinon is loved  thanks dude, no rushes.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

Its only been 10 days but you said 2-3 weeks.... another week and a half can only do it good?


----------



## zorr (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks....


----------



## lluciano7 (Aug 21, 2010)

just hit 8 weeks. looks like they need another week but leaves are yellowing so fast. faster than i can pluck em off. the lbud leaves starting to yellow at tips too.. had some heat and scortch issues. here is a View attachment 1111686View attachment 1111692View attachment 1111691 here is b View attachment 1111695View attachment 1111687View attachment 1111690 here is c View attachment 1111693View attachment 1111688View attachment 1111694


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey FDD

i now i asked the other day but i have some better pics for you now.


First 2 pics up is the POG 67 days of 12/12

Then its 2 pics of the Sativa 67 Days of 12/12


J


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

J, those ladies are lookin' FIT!!!!!

Still very possible we'll be harvesting on the same day!


----------



## jondamon (Aug 21, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> J, those ladies are lookin' FIT!!!!!
> 
> Still very possible we'll be harvesting on the same day!




Lol

I know what you mean.


I have just taken the POG out of the closet and given her 18litres with CANNA flush in it.

I plan on giving her 36 litres of plain pH'd water on tuesday and then let her dry out til friday then CHOP CHOP CHOP.


J


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 21, 2010)

Have you used canna flush before? You looking to re-use your coco?


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 21, 2010)

What do you think about this one? How much longer


----------



## THT (Aug 21, 2010)

Tcurtis, do you know what strain that is? It's beautiful!


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 21, 2010)

THT said:


> Tcurtis, do you know what strain that is? It's beautiful!


newbie guess but looks like a subcool strain?


----------



## AutoLedZ (Aug 21, 2010)

TCurtiss said:


> What do you think about this one? How much longer



look at those fat calyxs', beautiful


----------



## TCurtiss (Aug 21, 2010)

THT said:


> Tcurtis, do you know what strain that is? It's beautiful!


Jack the Ripper cutting and thank you


----------



## axis (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey. Growing indoors at night and outdoors in the day. Indian sun sure does the plant well. 

This will be my 3rd harvest, Can u pls tel me how far are they ? 

also, We have consistent 12 hour daylight throughout the year. Veg em indoors , flower em out. 

cheers.


----------



## Ionix (Aug 22, 2010)

Hey good morning; please take a look.

Sorry for seeing you again though your eta time went up n I'm hopeful it was my bad photo taking skills. Your last two estimates were 1mnth but before that was 2-3weeks. I am thinking it is much sooner though due to the lack of new pistols n a lot of the raised trichomes. 

But your opinion is held much higher than I carry mine for this paradigm lol.


----------



## dysonman (Aug 22, 2010)

6 week and 4 days in to flower why buds look so so small tho


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

Ionix said:


> Hey good morning; please take a look.
> 
> Sorry for seeing you again though your eta time went up n I'm hopeful it was my bad photo taking skills. Your last two estimates were 1mnth but before that was 2-3weeks. I am thinking it is much sooner though due to the lack of new pistols n a lot of the raised trichomes.
> 
> But your opinion is held much higher than I carry mine for this paradigm lol.


dude you got a ways to go.... i would guess 4 weeks on that..... shit the more i look at that sativa dom hybrid i think it could even be up tp 5 weeks........ dont get clip happy you got a long time yet brotha!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

dysonman said:


> View attachment 1113045View attachment 1113046View attachment 1113047View attachment 1113048View attachment 1113049View attachment 1113050View attachment 1113051View attachment 1113052View attachment 1113053View attachment 1113054View attachment 1113055View attachment 1113056View attachment 1113057View attachment 1113058View attachment 1113059View attachment 1113060View attachment 1113061View attachment 1113062View attachment 1113063
> 
> 6 week and 4 days in to flower why buds look so so small tho


 
damn 6.5 weeks???? and thats all you got to show? strain looks sativa dom has fuck prolly id guess like a 12 week strain? what lights ya got and how far from plants are they? i grow mainly potent kush style indicas, but mine look like yours do now in the first 2-3 weeks of bloom... really closer to 2 weeks bloom


----------



## dysonman (Aug 22, 2010)

i am using a 200 watt cfl and light is very close to plant 1st grow not having much look


----------



## dysonman (Aug 22, 2010)

can anyone please help me then will my buds get bigger


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

dysonman said:


> can anyone please help me then will my buds get bigger


 
in the weeks to come bro... just be patiant... if you dont have patiance your in the wrong game!


----------



## axis (Aug 22, 2010)

hey can u pls look at my plants as well ?


----------



## dysonman (Aug 22, 2010)

i know its got about 3 or 4 more week easy till its anywhere close to been ready


----------



## goat84 (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi everyone I'm new here and I'm doing my first grow. These are my two plants one from bag seed and the other a clone that had alot of heat stress they have been flowering for 3 or 4 weeks now I know they are not close but how much longer do you think they have?

First pic is clone the other two are the bag seed


----------



## theexpress (Aug 22, 2010)

goat84 said:


> View attachment 1113355View attachment 1113357View attachment 1113358
> 
> Hi everyone I'm new here and I'm doing my first grow. These are my two plants one from bag seed and the other a clone that had alot of heat stress they have been flowering for 3 or 4 weeks now I know they are not close but how much longer do you think they have?
> 
> First pic is clone the other two are the bag seed


 
you got many weeks yet to go to.... like 6 or so


----------



## sparkabowl (Aug 22, 2010)

First of all, thanks Fdd2blk and all others that contribute to this thread. Your patience with all of the "hey, I need to harvest in 2 weeks is this done?
"
is to be commended.

Anyway, I have 2 Bubba Kush and one J1, both been flowering 7 weeks as of today. I have stated watering with plain water, and am going to use Final Flush today. Hoping to chop in one week, possibly a little longer on the J1 as it just keeps pumping out the white pistils.

Here's the Bubba:


And the J1:


Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2010)

i've been completely overwhelmed and can't catch up. you guys finally got me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 22, 2010)

sparkabowl said:


> First of all, thanks Fdd2blk and all others that contribute to this thread. Your patience with all of the "hey, I need to harvest in 2 weeks is this done?
> View attachment 1113556"
> is to be commended.
> 
> ...


i think a week should be plenty.


----------



## BonkerNugz (Aug 22, 2010)

sorry for the double post


----------



## axis (Aug 22, 2010)

Oh ok 

Sorry to have bothered you, Hopefully some1 will comment on my plants. They are on page 174..
 Gr8 thread tho.


----------



## BonkerNugz (Aug 22, 2010)

Hello fdd2blk! First thanks for the perfect forum topic! Second how much longer do my bitches have?!!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 22, 2010)

Yo Fdd i have two more for you both are at day 50 since pistils were shown.

Odyssey - Day 50















Platinum OG Kush (seeded) Day 50


----------



## lluciano7 (Aug 22, 2010)

8 weeks flowering


----------



## weedboy613 (Aug 22, 2010)

When do you think this one will be done? It's about 4 and a half feet tall
https://www.rollitup.org/members/weedboy613-280362-albums-my-grow-2010-picture1111730-dsc04175.jpg


----------



## bunni (Aug 22, 2010)

How does this look? Thank you


----------



## LIAMGREENFINGER (Aug 22, 2010)

bunni said:


> How does this look? Thank you


 looks like your plants have just started or in the very erley stages of flowering bro!!! not my thread but just thought id let ya know bro leave them atleast another month prob neerer 2!!peace


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 22, 2010)

This is been flowering around 9 weeks, whatcha think?


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 23, 2010)

Paxuist said:


> 5 weeks in flowering , should i start to flush ?


One week past ,feed the plant once with N . coalas leaves keeping die .
Is this plant ready to flush ?

View attachment 1114742View attachment 1114744View attachment 1114745View attachment 1114743


----------



## wineart (Aug 23, 2010)

I know this sounds dumb. I couldn't wait for spring so I grew a Biddy Early indoors and was quite impressed with the strength of such an early bloomer. I took a vegging clone about 3 feet tall and grew it out in a bag of root organics soil mix that I buried in the ground about 3 feet deep. My experience told me that Root Organics didn't need much nutes early if any, especially in a full bag of soil. I didn't go back to check on them until July 1st and what did I see? I found buds everywhere. July 1st and it was covered with popcorn size buds. Magnus Seeds advertized 55 days flowering time. It has been 54 days since I found the plant at least a couple of weeks into budding. I am way beyond the 55 day cycle. Buds are huge now, 25-50% hair color change and smells powerful fruity. I don't see the crystals on the leaves like the mother of this plant put out (indoors). I just went back to Magnus site and it said Sept/Oct harvest time. Can I or should I harvest this plant in stages as I think the individual buds ripen? Temps have been in the 40's at night (last week) and there is a little purple coloring on the lower branches. Should I just say screw it and let the whole plant go for another month? That would be 12 weeks or so of flowering. Plant is still putting out tons of green leaves, where as indoors they slowed to a crawl before harvest. The only nutes I have used are the Fox Farm micro nutes and maybe a dose or 2 of Tiger Bloom and Big Bloom back in early July. At the very least should I stop the Cha Ching?


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi peeps 

How long do.u think iv got left?






































They have just finnished week 8 of bloom and I need 2 no when 2 start my 2week flush.
Some of the hairs have turned amber, so have a few of the triches and iv lost a few fan leaves.


----------



## wineart (Aug 23, 2010)

bunni said:


> How does this look? Thank you


You have got a ways to go, maybe a long ways (4-6 weeks)


----------



## wineart (Aug 23, 2010)

bouche753 said:


> Hi peeps
> 
> How long do.u think iv got left?
> 
> ...


It is time to flush!


----------



## wineart (Aug 23, 2010)

After looking at the plant again, I would say it depends somewhat on what you want of the plant. I think you could go another week or so before flushing. Great looking plant! If you wait longer I think you might get stronger, more couch lock. I think it depends on what you want this bud to smoke like. I grow both sativa and indica, one for the day and one for the night. I take my Laughing Buddha (sativa) a little earlier than later and makes for a very heady talkative stone, indica I let go a little longer, but can only smoke it alone at night. 2 or 3 hits and it tends to make me a little paranoid and definite couch/bed lock.


----------



## bouche753 (Aug 23, 2010)

Think ill give it another week then 
Will there be much more growth over the next 3 weeks? 
+rep


----------



## midwestfarmer (Aug 23, 2010)

a week on the bubba, and 10-14 days on the j1


----------



## hammy32 (Aug 23, 2010)

Flowering I want to say about 5 weeks or so, Outdoors.How long do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

hammy32 said:


> Flowering I want to say about 5 weeks or so, Outdoors.How long do you think?





no, that is not finished.


----------



## MedUseMeg (Aug 23, 2010)

I have a plant that has a few branches that look like this one but the top of the plant is all leggy and looks like pods?????


----------



## rickman33 (Aug 23, 2010)

Hello, The OG loks great. 
I am close by you in Chula Vista neer the bay and am also growing OG. 
I am harvesting a bit early when I see 25% amber trichomes. 
OG and its sweet sativa high is shuch an up and active thing when harvested a bit early. A late harvest will get you a bit more weight, but flavor as well as the quality of the high will suffer.
Our girls look about the same and I am starting my flush in a week. harvesting in two.


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey FDD,

Posted this a few pages back:







Pic taken 2 days ago, today, the trich check showed 30% clear 60% cloudy and 10% amber.

Am I good to start flushing with a chop date of Sunday in mind?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

rickman33 said:


> Hello, The OG loks great.
> I am close by you in Chula Vista neer the bay and am also growing OG.
> I am harvesting a bit early when I see 25% amber trichomes.
> OG and its sweet sativa high is shuch an up and active thing when harvested a bit early. A late harvest will get you a bit more weight, but flavor as well as the quality of the high will suffer.
> Our girls look about the same and I am starting my flush in a week. harvesting in two.


harvest in 5 weeks.


----------



## DunLarkin (Aug 23, 2010)

How much longer to you suggest?


8 weeks in


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> How much longer to you suggest?
> 
> 
> 8 weeks in


2 more weeks.


----------



## axis (Aug 23, 2010)

hey fdd can u tell me how long for these?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

axis said:


> hey fdd can u tell me how long for these?


couple weeks.


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 23, 2010)

Close up and shot of main cola above... best producing side branch below. Blackjack from Nirvana at day 56 of 12/12


please advise.


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 23, 2010)

same stats as above, this is the other one in the res. Not sure why she was behind by soo much since they are both in same aerogarden res but oh well... Looking to cut down before Oct. 1st wedding so hopefully you will have good news for me.


----------



## hammy32 (Aug 23, 2010)

fdd just wanted to say Thanks for all your Great threads!!!!Fuck I wish I could Trade neighbors for you.


----------



## i8urbabi (Aug 23, 2010)

hey FDD posted some pics back on page 43, post number 1709. If you could guesstimate my time left and maybe tell me how they look for a first real grow id appreciate it alot. Im aware the truth can hurt too lol. Thanks man. 

The leaves have started to curl since the last pics. Thanks again


----------



## candylime12 (Aug 23, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 23, 2010)

View attachment 1115645View attachment 1115642View attachment 1115637View attachment 1115629View attachment 1115627View attachment 1115624View attachment 1115622 View attachment 1115621 How much longer? 3 different plants btw. The big one is a 6 footer with 6 stalks. Haha. The one in the 3rd, 5th and last pic is the same plant. I'm thinking that one is almost done.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Yo Fdd i have two more for you both are at day 50 since pistils were shown.
> 
> Odyssey - Day 50
> 
> ...


Mind giving me a guestimate on these two Fdd, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## mushroom head (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang billcollector hope my girls look that good on day 50!


----------



## DaFunkLord (Aug 23, 2010)

This Jack's Cleaner went into my 400 watt tent on 6/22 in DWC. My nute change is set for tomorrow. Should I start the 7-10 day flush or give it nutes longer?


----------



## crippynights (Aug 23, 2010)

How long do you think guys?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

this thread is "are my plants done", NOT "how many more weeks". 



those of you posting pics asking me how many more weeks have ruined this thread for everyone else. it is cluttered with nonsense and i can't help those who really need help. 




if you think your plants are DONE then you can post in this thread. otherwise please wait THREE MORE WEEKS.

thank you.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 23, 2010)

I apologize for my posts then, I misunderstood the thread topic.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Mind giving me a guestimate on these two Fdd, I would really appreciate it.


those look done. maybe a week more on the first one.


----------



## crippynights (Aug 23, 2010)

Actually the title is "want to know if your plants are finished?" But you should know that shouldnt ya


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 23, 2010)

crippynights said:


> Actually the title is "want to know if your plants are finished?" But you should know that shouldnt ya


now we gonna ruin it with drama? 



fun while it lasted, here come the trolls.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 23, 2010)

God damn guys it isn't that hard! Just let fdd2blk tell you if your plants are done! I am pissed that every shit stain wants to comment on plants in here! People ask fdd2blk if their plants are done in this forum. Not some stranger or any other asshole that wants to comment! Leave it up to fdd2blk to comment, if you wnat to comment then start your own fucking thread! And ONLY ask if you think your plants are done! Stop the bullshit! It should be one post from the grower and one reply from fdd2blk! THAT IS IT! Maybe a thank you from the grower! Everyone else just shut the fuck up! Nobody wants to hear from you! Start your own fucking thread!


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Fdd, is mine done? page 178. Thanks. The small one in the 3rd, 5th, and last pic(bottom of the plant).Not the big one. I'm thinking it has a ways to go. Just wanted to post a pic of my biggest plant ever. Haha. And how bout the 1st pic? Sorry for asking how much longer the 1st time..


----------



## ctiamonte (Aug 24, 2010)

back off the page trolls!!, some of us appreciate this help and really need it.


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 24, 2010)

Ouch sorry I am another that mis-interpreted and posted pics of one I wanted to know was done and another a timeline but I didn't know id get flames for asking for assistance. I get that you want to keep a handle on the thread and all but I think people are getting overly worked up over nothing, it's a forum to share your progress and knowledge with individuals, sorry I didn't see the limited help disclaimer. I'll go back and delete my post


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

I was hoping to get a "pull it" from Fdd. Guess I pissed him off asking how much longer?


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> now we gonna ruin it with drama?
> 
> 
> 
> fun while it lasted, here come the trolls.


Please keep it going fdd, I am at least 18 days away from asking if my first girl is done. Great thread, been looking forward to finally asking if mine are done


----------



## G Project (Aug 24, 2010)

how many time on this little girls? they are autos, Short Rider from Nirvana


----------



## TCAS616 (Aug 24, 2010)

How close to being done is this? Bagseed, 6th week of flowering,


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

G Project said:


> how many time on this little girls? they are autos, Short Rider from Nirvana


since all the leaves are gone, i'd say it's done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

TCAS616 said:


> View attachment 1116823How close to being done is this? Bagseed, 6th week of flowering, View attachment 1116819


those are NOT done and you know it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> Fdd, is mine done? page 178. Thanks. The small one in the 3rd, 5th, and last pic(bottom of the plant).Not the big one. I'm thinking it has a ways to go. Just wanted to post a pic of my biggest plant ever. Haha. And how bout the 1st pic? Sorry for asking how much longer the 1st time..


i am set at 30 posts per page which only gives me 60 pages. can you repost them?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are NOT done and you know it.


lol....... you think they would know... but then this thread wouldnt be so popular now would it?


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 24, 2010)

crippynights said:


> Actually the title is "want to know if your plants are finished?" But you should know that shouldnt ya


 So, post asking if they are done...instead of being a douche. Asking how much longer means you know they have longer to go. Those helping here are getting overwhelmed by the "how much longer" posts when the thread was an "are they finished" concept. pull.Head + out.Ass == non.Troll


----------



## grapesnowcone (Aug 24, 2010)

I like looking at the pics in this thread, please dont ruin it...


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

Has anyone posted a seed yet and asked how much longer?


----------



## G Project (Aug 24, 2010)

the leafs was me who cut them for the light goes only to buds. and it's done like what? it done to be harvested? the two of them?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

G Project said:


> the leafs was me who cut them for the light goes only to buds. and it's done like what? it done to be harvested? the two of them?


it can't really grow much more without leaves. 
the leaves are what "feed it" energy to grow more. it needed those.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 24, 2010)

hey fdd...great thread...has helped a lot..but i thought id throw my lil girl in here and see what you thought.its a diesel ryder...about 10 inches tall now.at about 9 weeks old.they say this strain has a 9 week from seed harvest..but seems like it needs more.never grown an auto plant before and this thing grew like no other plant ive grown...but not in a good way.i just gave it its last feeding 2 days ago...is it flush time you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

djruiner said:


> hey fdd...great thread...has helped a lot..but i thought id throw my lil girl in here and see what you thought.its a diesel ryder...about 10 inches tall now.at about 9 weeks old.they say this strain has a 9 week from seed harvest..but seems like it needs more.never grown an auto plant before and this thing grew like no other plant ive grown...but not in a good way.i just gave it its last feeding 2 days ago...is it flush time you think?


looks like at least another week.


----------



## G Project (Aug 24, 2010)

so it's good to let some those leafs? i took them for the light go to buds for when they get ready to harvest is easily to trimming. i already harvested when the pic has token mas the little one is steel growing. and i only cut the leafs 2 or 3 days after harvest, did i do a good thing?

how do you know when they are ready to be harvested?


----------



## djruiner (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least another week.


 another week till harvest or a week till i flush?...thanks again bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

djruiner said:


> another week till harvest or a week till i flush?...thanks again bro


this thread is called "want to know if your plants are finished". how hard is that to understand?

i tried, i'm done.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is called "want to know if your plants are finished". how hard is that to understand?
> 
> i tried, i'm done.


damn..why offer help if your gonna be a douche about it...part of it being finished is flushing it


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 24, 2010)

And thats what he is asking fdd, he doesn't know when to harvest or when to flush, hence, he is asking the expert(you) should he wait a week and harvest? i.e. ARE THEY FINISHED? or should he wait a week till he flushes? i.e. NOT FINISHED?

He is being polite, he is asking for help in a thread where you have been an excellent tutor.

If all this is too much for you to handle or if you are at your wits end with us, lesser experienced folk, why not leverage some of the other experienced growers to assist with this thread?

Its a valuable resource, it'd be a shame to lose it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

now i'm being told what i should do.

wow.





the thread is and always has been "finished". not "how many more weeks". that would be a whole different thread. when people start posting pics at 5 weeks flowering, i'm done.


----------



## djruiner (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> now i'm being told what i should do.
> 
> wow.
> 
> ...


first...he wasnt telling you what to do..he was giving advice...you know..the reason you started this thread...not to bitch at people for asking for advice.and i didnt ask you how many weeks..i asked if its finished...you said wait a week...i asked a week to harvest or to flush...if you gave a answer in full to the question i asked in the first place i would not have had to ask another question


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

more drama please.


----------



## bajafox (Aug 24, 2010)

djruiner said:


> first...he wasnt telling you what to do..he was giving advice...you know..the reason you started this thread...not to bitch at people for asking for advice.and i didnt ask you how many weeks..i asked if its finished...you said wait a week...i asked a week to harvest or to flush...if you gave a answer in full to the question i asked in the first place i would not have had to ask another question


Let it go man, some of us understood what he meant and are waiting to post pics when we think they're finished


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

djruiner said:


> first...he wasnt telling you what to do..he was giving advice...you know..the reason you started this thread...not to bitch at people for asking for advice.and i didnt ask you how many weeks..i asked if its* finished*...you said wait a week...i asked a week to harvest or to flush...if you gave a answer in full in the first place i would not have had to ask another question



i'm not seeing where you got confused. 

you asked if it was FINISHED. i said wait a week.


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

At least they got a response. Never got 1 comment on my pics, and now they're deleted and I gave my friend his camera back. Oh well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> At least they got a response. Never got 1 comment on my pics, and now they're deleted and I gave my friend his camera back. Oh well.


i do apologize. i left for a day and came back to 50 posts of plants at 5 weeks. i couldn't sift thru it all to find people who truly needed help. i have tried several times to get people to stop but it appears they'd rather just bash me. once again, i am sorry i missed your pics.


----------



## Howard Stern (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i do apologize. i left for a day and came back to 50 posts of plants at 5 weeks. i couldn't sift thru it all to find people who truly needed help. i have tried several times to get people to stop but it appears they'd rather just bash me. once again, i am sorry i missed your pics.


Fuck them Fdd you are doing a good thing here! Don't get caught up in the drama!


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Go to hell Howard Stern. All he said is he's sorry for missing my post. It's not that easy for some people to borrow a camera, hike to their plants, take pics, post, and delete from borrowed camera, only to get snubbed because of some jerk who thinks a seed is almost finished. I had a legit 7-8 week in flower photo. Guess I'll just do my thing. Just wanted an opinion that's all. And quit kissing Fdd's ass. I'm sure he or she has someone else to do that.


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 24, 2010)

start a new "finished" thread and clearly state your intent. Let the 5week fools run with this thread and if they infiltrate the new thread.... kill em'


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

i'm gonna simply do my best to keep up.

i'm leaving for the day. going to the lake. for best results, wait until you see me online to post your pics. 

i will do my best to answer appropriate posts.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> View attachment 1115645View attachment 1115642View attachment 1115637View attachment 1115629View attachment 1115627View attachment 1115624View attachment 1115622 View attachment 1115621 How much longer? 3 different plants btw. The big one is a 6 footer with 6 stalks. Haha. The one in the 3rd, 5th and last pic is the same plant. I'm thinking that one is almost done.



those all have 3+ weeks left. one of them at least 4 or 5 weeks.


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn. I saw some amber in the 3rd one. Thought it was closer. Thanks. Will try to post again in a few weeks.


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 24, 2010)

So more blooming nutes fdd?


----------



## The Snowman (Aug 24, 2010)

is she ready?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> is she ready?


lol. i just left a response on ur thread sayin u should ask fdd. lol. its hard for me 2 tell.. cuz theres a good amount of amber trichs.. but the hairs havent receded yet.. soo its hard. but im sure fdd will give ya sum good advice... my guess is 5-7 days


----------



## TCAS616 (Aug 24, 2010)

Newbie, sorry bro, first timer without patience. Learning by doing. Thanks for the reply however.


----------



## West Coast Medicine (Aug 24, 2010)

How about these


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm leaving for the day. going to the lake. for best results, wait until you see me online to post your pics.


^^^^ This. If you don't know how to tell if someone is online, look at the dot beside their name. If it is green, TADA! Otherwise, your post stands the chance of getting buried and missed.


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> ^^^^ This. If you don't know how to tell if someone is online, look at the dot beside their name. If it is green, TADA! Otherwise, your post stands the chance of getting buried and missed.


lol poor fdd dont know what he is missing!!!!


btw silent..... those two are ready for harvesting lol


----------



## Silent Running (Aug 24, 2010)

theexpress said:


> lol poor fdd dont know what he is missing!!!!
> 
> 
> btw silent..... those two are ready for harvesting lol


 But I'm rather attached to them!


----------



## theexpress (Aug 24, 2010)

Silent Running said:


> But I'm rather attached to them!


 
SOOO AM I!!!!!!!!! just let me get the top 1/3... maybe we can reveg them fir ya... lol


----------



## DaFunkLord (Aug 24, 2010)

Feed, Flush, or Cut? Went into flower on 6-22 under 400w hps. Jack's Cleaner is the strain. Week 9 starting today. 1st grow..need all the advice I can get.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

The Snowman said:


> is she ready?


i'd give her 4 to 6 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

West Coast Medicine said:


> How about these


those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

DaFunkLord said:


> Feed, Flush, or Cut? Went into flower on 6-22 under 400w hps. Jack's Cleaner is the strain. Week 9 starting today. 1st grow..need all the advice I can get.
> 
> View attachment 1117871View attachment 1117872View attachment 1117876View attachment 1117877


flush for 10 to 14 days then harvest.


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 24, 2010)

Not to be a pain in the ass but can you look at post 1774 and let me know if I should flush, I know it's not are they finished as it should be but I'm just tryin to learn, also if can be explained in a few sentences, how do I understand the process of the hairs starting to receed? Is this basically just them turning amber and shriveling up or?? Sorry for possibly such a noon question and someone else feel free to help fdd out by answering this if you can


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 24, 2010)

blueberryblitz said:


> View attachment 1115364View attachment 1115362
> Close up and shot of main cola above... best producing side branch below. Blackjack from Nirvana at day 56 of 12/12
> View attachment 1115363
> 
> please advise.


looks like 3 more weeks yet. start flushing in a week. in look for dying hairs with no new ones appearing, swollen calyxes, and white glazed crystals.


----------



## gangagrower (Aug 24, 2010)

yea dude you still got hella white hairs.....patience is key in growing to allow them to mature...they get so much bigger and more potent


----------



## blueberryblitz (Aug 25, 2010)

Alright thank you very much you guys + rep when I get to the home computer

And I understand the patience part it was just poor planning on my part, getting married 1st of October and leaving the country so unfortunately they have to come down by then, this one will be done but if you see the following post when I posted a plant that was still young looking, both are at day 56 in the shots but the slower plant I doubt will finish up in time (it's going crazy rift now but not by any means full bud looking like the other), both in same aero res so not sure why it's behind but I'll be patient as long as I possibly can but gotta get them down, dried and cured to point I can let them sit a week without getting mold


----------



## straydarknight (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd this is the start of week 8 for this lady, give me your wisdom!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> fdd this is the start of week 8 for this lady, give me your wisdom!!!



3 more weeks.


----------



## BonkerNugz (Aug 25, 2010)

FDD just about to be at week 8. Should i harvest on schedule for week 8?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

BonkerNugz said:


> FDD just about to be at week 8. Should i harvest on schedule for week 8?
> 
> View attachment 1119235View attachment 1119236


no, let that go at least 2 more weeks. maybe even 3.


----------



## scotch (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd is a god. He should have entrance music every time he enters a thread.


----------



## ctiamonte (Aug 25, 2010)

I posted this picture 6 days ago, It has been flowering ten weeks.. the plant had some stress, a light fell on it and broke some branches and buds off,, i burnt it accidently with spray....although it has swelled a little bit in the last weeks,,the colors seem to be staying the same..maybe 20 percent amber,,it has been flowering over ten weeks..i do not want to completely lose all the potency.. should i just harvest it..it hasnt really changed in a while?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

ctiamonte said:


> I posted this picture 6 days ago, It has been flowering ten weeks.. the plant had some stress, a light fell on it and broke some branches and buds off,, i burnt it accidently with spray....although it has swelled a little bit in the last weeks,,the colors seem to be staying the same..maybe 20 percent amber,,it has been flowering over ten weeks..i do not want to completely lose all the potency.. should i just harvest it..it hasnt really changed in a while?


it's still producing. water it with plain water for another week, or so .......


----------



## ctiamonte (Aug 25, 2010)

ok, your the boss, thankyou..


To not utilize the interent for education is the same as waisting your life!


----------



## headyeddy420 (Aug 25, 2010)

most of the nugs are like these but the top looks a bit more immature then the mid to lower ones. Let me know, thank u


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 25, 2010)

Barney's Farm says 9 weeks. Right now I'm seeing a good majority of milky white trichomes. About 1 in 15 are amber. Flushed today. Planning on a double harvest. Top main colas first and leave the bottoms on for about a week. What do you think?

mm

View attachment 1119905View attachment 1119907View attachment 1119908

thanks.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 25, 2010)

oh my. beautiful plants. how do they smell?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

headyeddy420 said:


> most of the nugs are like these but the top looks a bit more immature then the mid to lower ones. Let me know, thank u


halfway there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

medicalmary said:


> Barney's Farm says 9 weeks. Right now I'm seeing a good majority of milky white trichomes. About 1 in 15 are amber. Flushed today. Planning on a double harvest. Top main colas first and leave the bottoms on for about a week. What do you think?
> 
> mm
> 
> ...



that is done.


----------



## headyeddy420 (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> halfway there.


halfway there meaning how many more weeks do you think?


----------



## maddman (Aug 25, 2010)

I know I am not a avid poster but why isn't this a sticky yet?


----------



## TitoM (Aug 25, 2010)

what do u think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 25, 2010)

TitoM said:


> what do u think?View attachment 1120227View attachment 1120228


3 more weeks.


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 25, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> oh my. beautiful plants. how do they smell?


Like citrus. somewhere between lemon and orange

mm


----------



## medicalmary (Aug 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that is done.


Thanks for the advice.

mm


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 26, 2010)

hey fdd2blk i am returning with my plant. 1 week ago you told me to harvest today. i was just wondering if you would recommend another week? what are your thoughts? thanks again-

chroNic


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> hey fdd2blk i am returning with my plant. 1 week ago you told me to harvest today. i was just wondering if you would recommend another week? what are your thoughts? thanks again-
> 
> chroNic


all but the fifth picture look done. the fifth picture looks like a couple more days maybe. i'd say it's within the "ripeness window" for all of it.


----------



## dirtypussyhole (Aug 26, 2010)

About day 70 from pistols. Flushed 2 weeks ago The leaves are like that because im a shitty potfarmer not because of age. Thanks in advance fdd this is a helpful thread.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

dirtypussyhole said:


> About day 70 from pistols. Flushed 2 weeks ago The leaves are like that because im a shitty potfarmer not because of age. Thanks in advance fdd this is a helpful thread. View attachment 1120384View attachment 1120385View attachment 1120386View attachment 1120387View attachment 1120388View attachment 1120389


those look done.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all but the fifth picture look done. the fifth picture looks like a couple more days maybe. i'd say it's within the "ripeness window" for all of it.


thanks again.


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 26, 2010)

nice thread, never noticed it before or I would of used it  

heres those buds you were looking at almost a week ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

Hip Hop Grower said:


> nice thread, never noticed it before or I would of used it
> 
> heres those buds you were looking at almost a week ago



5 to 7 more days.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

heyy watsup fdd? just wanted to show ya my new plant. i posted pics of my last White Widow plant i grew under CFL's and i got almost 3 1/2 ounces DRY from her. and i rememba ya said wen i did my next grow u wanted to see sum pics... soooo heres my super skunk. the pics are from the 1st day of week 5 flowering. wat do ya think? this baby is frostier than my white widow!! i know its not done or anything. jsut wanted to show ya. i've had a few ppl tell me they thought it might be done by week 7? but i plant on goin at least 8... soo hows she look for 5 weeks and only under CFL's? =D
(by the way... great job keepin up with this thread man... you've got urself a full time job with this thread alone! lol)

*Super Skunk

*​


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

nice resin development.


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice chb... nice & frosty!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

thanks guys. yea i it is very frosty! had a good amount of frost even at week 3. i jsut assumed the white widow would been frostier than the super skunk.. seeing as how its from the "white family".. but the super skunk is wayyyy frostier. but im not complaining. =D


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> thanks guys. yea i it is very frosty! had a good amount of frost even at week 3. i jsut assumed the white widow would been frostier than the super skunk.. seeing as how its from the "white family".. but the super skunk is wayyyy frostier. but im not complaining. =D


shoot i wouldnt either!!!


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 26, 2010)

definetly nice looking buds chb  were almost there


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hip Hop Grower said:


> definetly nice looking buds chb  were almost there


hell yea. my blue venom is flowering now too. that will b done in like 7 weeks. u can check out my journal. just click on my signature. =)


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 26, 2010)

oh wow wowowowowowow ! im drooling!


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk, I only wish they were ready, but do they look to be on schedule?" Also, after you put them under 12/12, how long until the official flowering period begins?




Thanks a million for all your help over the years.


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 26, 2010)

those look pretty well ......


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

... good or bad??? 

Should I be concerned about the yellowed tips? Would a shot of epsom salts help?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> fdd2blk, I only wish they were ready, but do they look to be on schedule?" Also, after you put them under 12/12, how long until the official flowering period begins?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1120924View attachment 1120926View attachment 1120929View attachment 1120932
> ...


 
most people count on the day you flip..... i personally dont consider to be in bloom untill the light has been cut back and i see pistils....


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> fdd2blk, I only wish they were ready, but do they look to be on schedule?" Also, after you put them under 12/12, how long until the official flowering period begins?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1120924View attachment 1120926View attachment 1120929View attachment 1120932
> ...


they look great man. i dont wanna take over fdd's job. lol. but i think those plants look great!! and i think the yellowing u shouldnt really worry about. im sure fdd will b able to tell u if its a problem or not. but i think it looks awesome!


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 26, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> ... good or bad???
> 
> Should I be concerned about the yellowed tips? Would a shot of epsom salts help?



they look awesome man, dont give them anything but water 

FDD is the man to tell you where you are right now.


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> most people count on the day you flip..... i personally dont consider to be in bloom untill the light has been cut back and i see pistils....


Thanks, express. 

Your av is stimulating both my motherly instincts and my sense of jonesing.


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

Hip Hop Grower said:


> they look awesome man, dont give them anything but water
> 
> FDD is the man to tell you where you are right now.


Nothing but water? Are they that close? What foreign feeling. LOL


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> they look great man. i dont wanna take over fdd's job. lol. but i think those plants look great!! and i think the yellowing u shouldnt really worry about. im sure fdd will b able to tell u if its a problem or not. but i think it looks awesome!


 After 2 years of one disaster after another with too few successes in between, you're totally making my day/month/year, so thank you!


----------



## BL0TT0 (Aug 26, 2010)

lol here's the right thread.
I took this last night of my 2nd plant... Will she make it, and how long if she does?
Was started under 34w flouros, and went 18/6 for 3 weeks under flouro, and 3 26w CFL's then 12/12 under only CFL's for like 2 weeks, then got thrown outside...I think she might be going hermy on me.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1120191d1282796997-going-fun-not-bl0tt0s-first-img_1653.jpg


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> After 2 years of one disaster after another with too few successes in between, you're totally making my day/month/year, so thank you!


=) ur welcome. keep up the good/hard work man.. it will pay off VERY soon. and you will be happy. i know i would


----------



## om3gawave (Aug 26, 2010)

These are in the middle of the seventh week of flowering. The trichomes are mostly cloudy with a few amber here and there. Most of these are Nirvana's Bubbleicious, and one of them is TH Seed's Chocolate Chunk.

Thoughts?


----------



## theexpress (Aug 26, 2010)

om3gawave said:


> These are in the middle of the seventh week of flowering. The trichomes are mostly cloudy with a few amber here and there. Most of these are Nirvana's Bubbleicious, and one of them is TH Seed's Chocolate Chunk.
> 
> Thoughts?


10-14 more days


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 26, 2010)

om3gawave said:


> These are in the middle of the seventh week of flowering. The trichomes are mostly cloudy with a few amber here and there. Most of these are Nirvana's Bubbleicious, and one of them is TH Seed's Chocolate Chunk.
> 
> Thoughts?


heyy i wanna ask u how the nirvana bubbleicious is? like yield/smell etc.. cuz i am pretty sure im gonna order sum bubbleicious next. their white widow and super skunk turned out amazing.. 3+ ounces dry of each white widow.. and lookin like 2+ for this super skunk.


----------



## AnchorAge (Aug 26, 2010)

My outdoor og is close but how close is for someone more experienced than me, ha! your input is appreciated, I have been told 3 weeks.


----------



## tobikan.judan (Aug 26, 2010)

^ OP is gonna get pissed, only post pics when you think they're done. If you don't have any amber, wait..


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> =) ur welcome. keep up the good/hard work man.. it will pay off VERY soon. and you will be happy. i know i would


It does feel good. Now to get my cloning probs resolved so I can have repeats, too.

fdd must be taking the evening off?


----------



## TitoM (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks.


thanx fdd!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

AnchorAge said:


> My outdoor og is close but how close is for someone more experienced than me, ha! your input is appreciated, I have been told 3 weeks.


at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## John400HPS (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow this thread looks like a lot of funn. How much longer do you think for my sole green-o-matic auto from GHS under a 400hps


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> Wow this thread looks like a lot of funn. How much longer do you think for my sole green-o-matic auto from GHS under a 400hps


another 5 to 7 days.


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 26, 2010)

fdd2blk, I only wish they were ready, but do they look to be on schedule?


View attachment 1120924View attachment 1120926View attachment 1120929View attachment 1120932

Thanks a million for all your help over the years.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> fdd2blk, I only wish they were ready, but do they look to be on schedule?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1120924View attachment 1120926View attachment 1120929View attachment 1120932
> ...



looks like another week or so.


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 27, 2010)

Glad I asked. I could kiss you! 

I guess I had better start flushing after all.


----------



## northsidenovis (Aug 27, 2010)

HOWZIT MATE! FIRST THING WHAT A PREMO THREAD YOU'VE DONE HERE, VERY INFORMATIVE AND HELPFUL, HELPS WITH THE STRESS OF DETERMINING PEAK HARVEST TIME
SOME OF THE FOLLOWING PICS ARE FROM A WEEK OR TWO AGO AS iVE TAKEN MORE BUT THE SD CARD IS NOT READING ON MY PC?? SO YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE FOLLOWING PIC'S WILL BE APPRECIATED! CHEERS, NORTHSIDENOVIS!


----------



## zorr (Aug 27, 2010)

What ya think? Thanks...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 27, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> It does feel good. Now to get my cloning probs resolved so I can have repeats, too.
> 
> fdd must be taking the evening off?


yeaa maybe. idk how he does it... keepin up with this thread.. not to mention his other threads.. FDD's the man! lol. and ughh. wish i could help ya with cloning... but i have HORRIBLE luck with cloning.. i can grow sum nice plants.. but cant take a clone that will survive! lol


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Aug 27, 2010)

northsidenovis said:


> View attachment 1122175View attachment 1122174View attachment 1122172View attachment 1122171HOWZIT MATE! FIRST THING WHAT A PREMO THREAD YOU'VE DONE HView attachment 1122169ERE, VERY INFORMATIVE AND HELPFUL, HELPS WITH THE STRESS OF DETERMINING PEAK HARVEST TIME
> SOME OF THE FOLLOWING PICS ARE FROM A WEEK OR TWO AGO View attachment 1122168AS iVE TAKEN MORE BUT THE SD CARD IS NOT READING ON MY PC?? SO YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE FOLLOWING PIC'S WILL BE APPRECIATED! CHEERS, NORTHSIDENOVIS!View attachment 1122166


Very Nice north... loving the last pic.. nice thick stalk!!!= nice fat buds!!! +REP


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 27, 2010)

What about this :


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

northsidenovis said:


> View attachment 1122175View attachment 1122174View attachment 1122172View attachment 1122171HOWZIT MATE! FIRST THING WHAT A PREMO THREAD YOU'VE DONE HView attachment 1122169ERE, VERY INFORMATIVE AND HELPFUL, HELPS WITH THE STRESS OF DETERMINING PEAK HARVEST TIME
> SOME OF THE FOLLOWING PICS ARE FROM A WEEK OR TWO AGO View attachment 1122168AS iVE TAKEN MORE BUT THE SD CARD IS NOT READING ON MY PC?? SO YOUR THOUGHTS ON THE FOLLOWING PIC'S WILL BE APPRECIATED! CHEERS, NORTHSIDENOVIS!View attachment 1122166



looks like a few more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

zorr said:


> What ya think? Thanks...


5 more days of plain water.


----------



## AnchorAge (Aug 27, 2010)

tobikan-- thanks for the advise. fdd---- thank you for the look.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

Paxuist said:


> What about this :
> 
> 
> View attachment 1122539View attachment 1122542View attachment 1122540View attachment 1122541


another 5 to 7 days, if it can make it that much longer.


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> another 5 to 7 days, if it can make it that much longer.


Sorry to ask but what do you mean "if it can make it that much longer." ?


----------



## zorr (Aug 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 more days of plain water.


Thank You!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

Paxuist said:


> Sorry to ask but what do you mean "if it can make it that much longer." ?


i saw the crispy leaves in the first 2 pics. upon further inspection it doesn't appear as bad as first thought. it may simply be over watering causing the leaves to turn crispy like that. or simply the ripening. 

i'd try to let it go a week longer.


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 27, 2010)

I have 4 weeks and 4 days to go until I'm 14 weeks into flower, so that puts me 9 weeks and 3 days into flower... be gentle because I know she's got issues, I hope to be able to keep her kicking for the remaining duration of the grow... is a 14 week harvest looking good at the present? thanks

Thai Super Skunk is the strain... first indoor grow, 400w HPS...


----------



## Rusty Crutch (Aug 27, 2010)

By my calendar I have 4 days left but they don't look done yet.


----------



## Paxuist (Aug 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i saw the crispy leaves in the first 2 pics. upon further inspection it doesn't appear as bad as first thought. it may simply be over watering causing the leaves to turn crispy like that. or simply the ripening.
> 
> i'd try to let it go a week longer.


Thank you !


----------



## Bluebirdz (Aug 27, 2010)

sorry the pics not the best but i aint takern them , anyways there on the 7th week now. But checked an there still hardly no ambers so do i wait for more amber trec or or start 2 week flush now
thx Blue


----------



## buckyboy (Aug 27, 2010)

Outdoor bagseed mids. Pull it, or leave it? Thanks Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> I have 4 weeks and 4 days to go until I'm 14 weeks into flower, so that puts me 9 weeks and 3 days into flower... be gentle because I know she's got issues, I hope to be able to keep her kicking for the remaining duration of the grow... is a 14 week harvest looking good at the present? thanks
> 
> Thai Super Skunk is the strain... first indoor grow, 400w HPS...


looks good so far.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

Rusty Crutch said:


> By my calendar I have 4 days left but they don't look done yet.


another 10 days or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

Bluebirdz said:


> View attachment 1123064View attachment 1123062View attachment 1123061View attachment 1123060View attachment 1123057 sorry the pics not the best but i aint takern them , anyways there on the 7th week now. But checked an there still hardly no ambers so do i wait for more amber trec or or start 2 week flush now
> thx Blue


i'd start flushing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 27, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> View attachment 1122801View attachment 1122805View attachment 1122804View attachment 1122803Outdoor bagseed mids. Pull it, or leave it? Thanks Thanks


leave it for another month.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 28, 2010)

'hey bro what about my ladiva u think shes ready ?
[/URL]


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> 'hey bro what about my ladiva u think shes ready ?
> [/URL]



those look really close.


----------



## Bluebirdz (Aug 28, 2010)

fdd thx for such fast response m8 will start the slush 2day 1 quest tho take it tha get lot more amber trec on the flush last grow i didnt flush till i could see a couple on each cola


----------



## ROBinBKK (Aug 28, 2010)

FDD does this look finished?


----------



## aidosmoke (Aug 28, 2010)

View attachment 1124015View attachment 1124016View attachment 1124018View attachment 1124020View attachment 1124022View attachment 1124024View attachment 1124026[FONT=&quot]Hi 
This is my first grow. I have 3 white skunk plants in soil under a HPS 400watt. Its day 59 since I went 12/12. I have been examining the trickmores under a magnifying glass and I appear to have some amber _[FONT=&quot]trichomes not a lot. The plants are starting to produce a lot of crystals. [/FONT]_[/FONT]
_[FONT=&quot]Judging by attached photos do you think i have long to wait before they are ready, id like the trchomes to be 50/50 (milky/amber).[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_


----------



## TheRuiner (Aug 28, 2010)

Robin, that is fucking beautiful man...


----------



## JN811 (Aug 28, 2010)

robinbkk said:


> fdd does this look finished?


2.5 weeks nice job!


----------



## JN811 (Aug 28, 2010)

aidosmoke said:


> View attachment 1124015View attachment 1124016View attachment 1124018View attachment 1124020View attachment 1124022View attachment 1124024View attachment 1124026[font=&quot]hi [/font]
> [font=&quot]this is my first grow. I have 3 white skunk plants in soil under a hps 400watt. Its day 59 since i went 12/12. I have been examining the trickmores under a magnifying glass and i appear to have some amber _[font=&quot]trichomes not a lot. The plants are starting to produce a lot of crystals. [/font]_[/font]
> _[font=&quot]judging by attached photos do you think i have long to wait before they are ready, id like the trchomes to be 50/50 (milky/amber).[/font]_


 about 2-3 weeks, be patient


----------



## vufugarden (Aug 28, 2010)

hey bro i will post up a pic asap jus trying to find camera.... fisrt time grow the experience was wicked! they are flowering now but it seems almost all my plant is becoming yellow very scary seeing as how it was healthy looking its hole life.. if there is any advice you can advise it would be grate dude=D also a aprox time on when it will flower would be greate as well. 

keep in touch ill post soon thanks


----------



## jondowe (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm pretty sure this isnt ready but this is my first time trying to grow. I'm trying to figure out how long I've got so I'll know when to start flushing. Its Aurora Indica and I started flowering 7/10 so its been 7 weeks (supposed to take 7-9 weeks). Any help/feedback will be greatly appreciated. Sorry for breaking the rules by posting a pic thats not ready but I'm trying to figure out when to start flushing. Thanks for the help!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

ROBinBKK said:


> FDD does this look finished?



i'd give it 5 - 7 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

aidosmoke said:


> View attachment 1124015View attachment 1124016View attachment 1124018View attachment 1124020View attachment 1124022View attachment 1124024View attachment 1124026[FONT=&quot]Hi
> This is my first grow. I have 3 white skunk plants in soil under a HPS 400watt. Its day 59 since I went 12/12. I have been examining the trickmores under a magnifying glass and I appear to have some amber _[FONT=&quot]trichomes not a lot. The plants are starting to produce a lot of crystals. [/FONT]_[/FONT]
> _[FONT=&quot]Judging by attached photos do you think i have long to wait before they are ready, i&#8217;d like the trchomes to be 50/50 (milky/amber).[/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
> _[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_


looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

jondowe said:


> I'm pretty sure this isnt ready but this is my first time trying to grow. I'm trying to figure out how long I've got so I'll know when to start View attachment 1124118flushing. Its Aurora Indica and I started flowering 7/10 so its been 7 weeks (supposed to take 7-9 weeks). Any help/feedback will be greatly View attachment 1124117appreciated. Sorry for breaking the rules by posting a pic thats not ready but I'm trying to figure out when to start flushing. Thanks for the help!View attachment 1124115


looks like 3 more weeks. start flushing in a week.


----------



## om3gawave (Aug 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyy i wanna ask u how the nirvana bubbleicious is? like yield/smell etc.. cuz i am pretty sure im gonna order sum bubbleicious next. their white widow and super skunk turned out amazing.. 3+ ounces dry of each white widow.. and lookin like 2+ for this super skunk.


Hey chb...the Bubbleicious is pretty dank stuff. My friend's stuff is only growing under a 400W HPS, so they aren't as big as they likely could be; however, they really do smell like bubblegum/candy. The yield from the three Bubbles will probably be in the two or three ounce range. Its very resinous and thick. I would highly recommend this. Tight buds, smells like candy!


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 28, 2010)

Mango about 7 weeks into flower. looks about done to me what do you think. 

Thanks,


----------



## ItsFourTwentySomewhere (Aug 28, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa maybe. idk how he does it... keepin up with this thread.. not to mention his other threads.. FDD's the man! lol. and ughh. wish i could help ya with cloning... but i have HORRIBLE luck with cloning.. i can grow sum nice plants.. but cant take a clone that will survive! lol


I had the best luck with plain perlite using plain water, so I'm going back to that.

Updated shots of the Seven Sisiters


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Mango about 7 weeks into flower. looks about done to me what do you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 1124439View attachment 1124440View attachment 1124441View attachment 1124442View attachment 1124443


Hey man, did u buy that mango from a bank? I've been lookin all over for straight mango and all I can find is hybrids...


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 28, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey man, did u buy that mango from a bank? I've been lookin all over for straight mango and all I can find is hybrids...


It came from Blue Sky in Oakland (oaksterdam)


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

crap...I live in MI, even if they do ship, they wont ship to me. Well thx for the reply, but no wonder I havent been able to get them lol.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh, and not to step on fdd's toes, but those arent done yet...I'd say give them another week to ten days and then ask...


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Aug 28, 2010)

heres some pics of my lsd and my nl cross. all just finished the seventh week. sorry bout the crap pics. pics 2,6,7,8 are the LSD.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 28, 2010)

bro if u wanna take a close up shot suppress flash and change to macro setting 
id say 70% of people cant take a good picture xD

[/


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2010)

hey everyone bitching at fdd GO FUCK YOURSELVES and grow up.FDD doesnt have to do this, its not his job but he is trying to help u stupid crybabies. When he could be tending his own garden or screwing the old lady instead of someone bitching because he wasnt here for a day to help your sorry ass. And go ahead and say im kissing his ass, seems to be the common response when someone doesnt take your side.I dont know FDD i did complain to him one time about another member and he took the others side so that dispells that theory So go ahead and direct your anger at me now because i dont give a fuck. i can tell a lot of the members need weed to handle their anger management skills


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Aug 28, 2010)

fabfun said:


> i can tell a lot of the members need weed to handle their anger management skills


Umm, dude, I think you might be one of them!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Mango about 7 weeks into flower. looks about done to me what do you think.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> View attachment 1124439View attachment 1124440View attachment 1124441View attachment 1124442View attachment 1124443




yeah, that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

ItsFourTwentySomewhere said:


> I had the best luck with plain perlite using plain water, so I'm going back to that.
> 
> Updated shots of the Seven Sisiters
> View attachment 1124661View attachment 1124662View attachment 1124664View attachment 1124665View attachment 1124666View attachment 1124667View attachment 1124670


looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Aug 28, 2010)

OK Ill try again this is the best pics I could come up with. 1,3,4 are the LSD and 2,5,6 are the NL cross of mine. all at the end of the seventh week. Im thinkin a couple of weeks yet on the LSD and atleast three weeks on the NL. what yall think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

polishfalcon420 said:


> heres some pics of my lsd and my nl cross. all just finished the seventh week. sorry bout the crap pics. pics 2,6,7,8 are the LSD.


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> bro if u wanna take a close up shot suppress flash and change to macro setting
> id say 70% of people cant take a good picture xD
> 
> [/



very nice back lighting.


----------



## fabfun (Aug 28, 2010)

nope i went to classes for that jk lol but it pisses me off when some one takes time to help people and if they feel they got poor customer service like they are paying for the advice
those kind of people make others not want to help others because of the drama then when my plants are almost finished i may not get to post on this thread so it effects all users
sure is alot of internet bullies and thugs here


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi heres my LaDiva(Devilberry)Blueberry/diavolo 
and my newest auto Cobra 3 days old 
Im giveing devilberry 5 more days 
but u can change my mind im new at this

http://img185.imageshack.us/i/dscf2133e.jpg/


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

that's done.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 28, 2010)

so what i do pull now or wait a couple of days man u are the master 

should i give 48 hours of dark or something?


----------



## Docs (Aug 28, 2010)

close up shots are of the center cola of course 

First two are of the Buku and the last two pic are PH89 
the both of them are at exactly 7weeks flowering today. the Buku is starting to have these weird... like... pineapple looking dreadlocks..lol Idk this is my first grow so I'm very new... and advice to how much longer the both of them have would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## smokeyou (Aug 28, 2010)

is she finished?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> so what i do pull now or wait a couple of days man u are the master
> 
> should i give 48 hours of dark or something?



you're on your own at this point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

Docs said:


> View attachment 1125330View attachment 1125345View attachment 1125344View attachment 1125346
> close up shots are of the center cola of course
> 
> First two are of the Buku and the last two pic are PH89
> the both of them are at exactly 7weeks flowering today. the Buku is starting to have these weird... like... pineapple looking dreadlocks..lol Idk this is my first grow so I'm very new... and advice to how much longer the both of them have would be greatly appreciated!


10 - 14 more days on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

smokeyou said:


> View attachment 1125359 is she finished?


5 to 7 more days.


----------



## Docs (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you kindly =)


----------



## smokeyou (Aug 28, 2010)

Thank you buddy!


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Aug 28, 2010)

*I have this sativa strain Red Haze/Hash not sure. Can you give me an idea when Sassy will finish flowering?

*


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2010)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> *I have this sativa strain Red Haze/Hash not sure. Can you give me an idea when Sassy will finish flowering?
> 
> *View attachment 1125456View attachment 1125457View attachment 1125458


2 more months.


----------



## Worazas (Aug 29, 2010)

hi all, any idea how long do i have? and what strain it might be? i started them from cuttings i got from my friend so i have no idea what it is


----------



## Balzac89 (Aug 29, 2010)

FDD what do you think?


I know picture isn't that great.


----------



## maddman (Aug 29, 2010)

Plant 1 I figure is a week from Tuesday. I started flushing on 8/24/10


Plant 2 I figure is 2 Weeks from Tuesday. I will start flushing 8/31/10


This is my first grow and I am using a 126W Hydrogrow LED. Plant one is in a Vermiculite/Perlite/EWC mix and the second plant is in Soil/Perlite mix. 

What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

Worazas said:


> hi all, any idea how long do i have? and what strain it might be? i started them from cuttings i got from my friend so i have no idea what it is
> View attachment 1125848View attachment 1125850View attachment 1125847View attachment 1125852View attachment 1125849View attachment 1125846View attachment 1125851


i'd go 5 more days on those. looks like a hybrid.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

Balzac89 said:


> FDD what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1125863
> I know picture isn't that great.


another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

maddman said:


> Plant 1 I figure is a week from Tuesday. I started flushing on 8/24/10
> View attachment 1125855View attachment 1125856View attachment 1125857
> 
> Plant 2 I figure is 2 Weeks from Tuesday. I will start flushing 8/31/10
> ...



i'd go 2 weeks on both those.


----------



## rezza66 (Aug 29, 2010)

just curious on how much longer cause they all are on the same harvest time and that is 7 weeks i only have a few good pics too


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1125911View attachment 1125910View attachment 1125909View attachment 1125908just curious on how much longer cause they all are on the same harvest time and that is 7 weeks i only have a few good pics too View attachment 1125907


2 more weeks.


----------



## sparkabowl (Aug 29, 2010)

Good day Fdd, thanks for all your advice. Here's my Bubba Kush, 8 weeks of flower in soil under 400 HPS. I have been watering with plain water 2 weeks and they are autumning out. What do you think? 

I don't see many amber trichomes, but I'm getting anxious because I have mites (not too bad, but don't want them to get that way) and all of the dying off foliage.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

sparkabowl said:


> Good day Fdd, thanks for all your advice. Here's my Bubba Kush, 8 weeks of flower in soil under 400 HPS. I have been watering with plain water 2 weeks and they are autumning out. What do you think?
> 
> I don't see many amber trichomes, but I'm getting anxious because I have mites (not too bad, but don't want them to get that way) and all of the dying off foliage.


harvest that.


----------



## sparkabowl (Aug 29, 2010)

Wooo-hooooo! Thanks for your input Fdd2blk. Time to buy some trimming scissors!


----------



## Carl Spackler (Aug 29, 2010)

I had a little 6 plant indoor grow to goof around with while my outdoor is coming along nicely. I had 2 Cheese and 4 Super Lemon Haze plants of which 1 was the mother and a fairly high yielder that I chopped 2 wks ago. Of the other 3 clones I had 1 that was always a oddball. From early on it had a weird, mutated growth pattern with a extememely wide stem about 16" from the base so I chose to "lolly pop" it and see waht happens for shits and giggles. I carried it out to a full 12.5 weeks as it has a different smell than the other clones as well. Probably could have gone another 7-10 days but the new girlfriend is anxious to see my place so....you get the picture. Certain things take priority with me...pussy is not least of which. Anyway this is the top bud just harvested a few hours ago. 
Sorry about the crappy resolution..


----------



## doowmd (Aug 29, 2010)

Here we go fdd.......what do you think about this 1? It's seeded (on purpose).
,
and i know the pics suck (gotta get a better cam) but can u tell anything from em? both pics are of the same plant.
Edit* tried to delete the third pic cause it was so bad out of focus, but for some weird reason it just added the pic as an attachment at the bottom of the post?


----------



## weed4l!fe (Aug 29, 2010)

Any help as to how much longer would be much appreciated =) Its a seed from a schwagg bag so I dunno what the hell it even is...wasnt even supposed to grow lol, i threw it in a pot with piss, banana peels, and miracle grow...obviously this was before I came across riu.org


----------



## Hip Hop Grower (Aug 29, 2010)

View attachment 1126184View attachment 1126185View attachment 1126186View attachment 1126187View attachment 1126188View attachment 1126189hey Fdd check out how these ladies are comin along  the flat stubby bud pics, you think shes done?


----------



## rzza (Aug 29, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1125911View attachment 1125910View attachment 1125909View attachment 1125908just curious on how much longer cause they all are on the same harvest time and that is 7 weeks i only have a few good pics too View attachment 1125907


ummm cool name?


----------



## shesaidson (Aug 29, 2010)

Can anyone gauge how long I should wait until I chop her up?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hip Hop Grower said:


> View attachment 1126184View attachment 1126185View attachment 1126186View attachment 1126187View attachment 1126188View attachment 1126189hey Fdd check out how these ladies are comin along  the flat stubby bud pics, you think shes done?


another week and she'll be golden.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

shesaidson said:


> Can anyone gauge how long I should wait until I chop her up?
> 
> View attachment 1126394
> 
> View attachment 1126393


hard to tell from those pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

if i don'r respond to your post it means you aren't even close yet.


----------



## weed4l!fe (Aug 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> if i don'r respond to your post it means you aren't even close yet.


Damn aint even close =( Thx anywayz. +rep


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 29, 2010)

DevilBerry Last Days What u think guys 
[/URL]
[/URL]


----------



## wormdrive66 (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey Thanks for your help on the last plant FDD

got a couple more if you wanna take a gander, i was thinkin about a week to 10 days to go? 

Thanks again for all your help.

1-2 Blue Dream
3-4 Purp kush/chem dog
5 happy hippie


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> DevilBerry Last Days What u think guys


that's done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 29, 2010)

wormdrive66 said:


> Hey Thanks for your help on the last plant FDD
> 
> got a couple more if you wanna take a gander, i was thinkin about a week to 10 days to go?
> 
> ...




i'd say another week or so on those.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Aug 30, 2010)

yeah thanks bro u da man


----------



## tony2draw (Aug 30, 2010)

here's my blue-cheese and super lemon haze u know how long?


----------



## lince (Aug 30, 2010)

This girl has only been flowering for 4 weeks and there are some white erect pistils but a few of them are brown already, I was thinking of cutting it on the 18th but maybe I should do it earlier ?




Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

tony2draw said:


> here's my blue-cheese and super lemon haze u know how long?


2 - 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

lince said:


> This girl has only been flowering for 4 weeks and there are some white erect pistils but a few of them are brown already, I was thinking of cutting it on the 18th but maybe I should do it earlier ?
> 
> View attachment 1127370View attachment 1127371View attachment 1127372View attachment 1127373
> 
> ...


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## BOOM WHOMP (Aug 30, 2010)

Here are some pics of mine.. Northern lights organic grow using bio canna, she sprouted on feb 1st indoor then moved outside.


----------



## wineart (Aug 30, 2010)

Picture #5 are we guessing it's done?


----------



## feva (Aug 30, 2010)

well im about to go out to the store to get a scope. is 30x good or should i go more like 60x. but i might as well get the fdd opinion how long homie im on day 56 now. opps just realized none of the pics i have are close and i use my friends cam so i cant snap a new one right now oh well im off to the store peace


----------



## maverik713 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys, here are the stats:
Crimea Blue
9 weeks flowering(give or take a week)
Any thoughts?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

BOOM WHOMP said:


> Here are some pics of mine.. Northern lights organic grow using bio canna, she sprouted on feb 1st indoor then moved outside.


another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

feva said:


> well im about to go out to the store to get a scope. is 30x good or should i go more like 60x. but i might as well get the fdd opinion how long homie im on day 56 now. opps just realized none of the pics i have are close and i use my friends cam so i cant snap a new one right now oh well im off to the store peace


can't tell, need close ups.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 30, 2010)

maverik713 said:


> View attachment 1128458View attachment 1128457View attachment 1128456
> 
> Hey guys, here are the stats:
> Crimea Blue
> ...



i'd harvest that now.


----------



## ftpstrangr (Aug 31, 2010)

BOOM WHOMP said:


> Here are some pics of mine.. Northern lights organic grow using bio canna, she sprouted on feb 1st indoor then moved outside.


I have this exact plant from nirvana also. It hasn't started flowering outdoors yet? any input? Definitely a female..


----------



## steelergln (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk,

Thanks for doing this for newbies. I have 1 female plant, started her outdoors in April. I think it's an autoflower strain, I am not at 12 hours of darkness here where I live. More like 11 hours of darkness right now. But my female went to flower it seemed after sexing showed on July 18th. Went to bud after that and it has been a day or two over six weeks. Can you determine 2 things? One, the strain of plant, and the second being how much longer to harvest.

The plant showed sex on july 18th and went to flower in that phase with almost 14 hrs daylight and 10 darkness. It stands right now between 2 to 3 feet tall max. The pictures I submitted were taken on the 29th of august, just 2 days ago. Identifying strain and approx harvest window would be greatly appreciated.

I am submitting 2 pix for now, I'm in the country andI am on a phone line. Uploading high quality pics take much time. I am going to start with 3 good picks, let me know if you need more pics. Thanks so much!


----------



## steelergln (Aug 31, 2010)

i forgot to include i started the plant in april...definately mid bag seed...soil mix is potting soil with compost (cow crap and wood chips etc, i live in the country) and i just let mother nature rain on her, watered her only when we didn't get rain for a stretch, all organic no fertilizers or miracle grow stuff...


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

another month.


----------



## steelergln (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> another month.


thanks my friend. would you recommend any fertilizer or anything else at this point to help my buds? thanks for your help, it's really cool that you do this for people!


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

any kind of bloom nutes made for soil will be helpful.


----------



## steelergln (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> any kind of bloom nutes made for soil will be helpful.


i still want to go plain water on the flush for the last 2 weeks right?


----------



## Hebrew (Aug 31, 2010)

yea so I'll be starting week 9 on Thursday....haven't gotten a microscope yet, so not sure where my trichs are at; lookin kinda frosted so im guessin they kinda opaque...if ya need some better shots of the nugs, I can take some more pics when i get home....I took these pics on Friday 8/27 for my journal....what do ya think?? Few more weeks??


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

Hebrew said:


> yea so I'll be starting week 9 on Thursday....haven't gotten a microscope yet, so not sure where my trichs are at; lookin kinda frosted so im guessin they kinda opaque...if ya need some better shots of the nugs, I can take some more pics when i get home....I took these pics on Friday 8/27 for my journal....what do ya think?? Few more weeks??



yeah, looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## Hebrew (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, looks like 2 more weeks.


Yea, thats what I was thinkin, but thank you for confirming it.


----------



## Bynk (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi fdd

This is an Easyrider that was planted in soil on 5/27 and moved to outdoor soil a couple weeks later

It has no hairs, so that's no help, but the calyxes are pretty full and I see some amber under a scope

Thank you


----------



## theexpress (Aug 31, 2010)

Bynk said:


> Hi fdd
> 
> This is an Easyrider that was planted in soil on 5/27 and moved to outdoor soil a couple weeks later
> 
> ...


thats done bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

Bynk said:


> Hi fdd
> 
> This is an Easyrider that was planted in soil on 5/27 and moved to outdoor soil a couple weeks later
> 
> ...


that looks done. i think.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Fdd, I'm back, it's been about 10 days since I last asked you, you told me 1-2 weeks, so I would like to know if you think she is done.

Odyssey Day 58


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

that looks done. maybe 2 more days if you want. but it looks pretty close.


----------



## billcollector99 (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done. maybe 2 more days if you want. but it looks pretty close.


Thank you, I appreciate your input


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Aug 31, 2010)

Barney Farms- Vanilla Kush 
Flowering- 12/12 from seed day 64
Trichs- almost all cloudy it looks from 2 different parts of plant.

Buds are rock hard.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> Barney Farms- Vanilla Kush
> Flowering- 12/12 from seed day 64
> Trichs- almost all cloudy it looks from 2 different parts of plant.
> 
> Buds are rock hard.


12 - 14 more days.


----------



## finerdetailing (Aug 31, 2010)

Last time i asked you said 3+ weeks, now 3 weeks later... How much longer do you think?
sorry for the bad pictures


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> Last time i asked you said 3+ weeks, now 3 weeks later... How much longer do you think?
> sorry for the bad pictures


maybe 5 more days. looks really good.


----------



## budsmoker83 (Aug 31, 2010)

fdd2blk would be thankfull for advice been first grow started late april


----------



## budsmoker83 (Aug 31, 2010)

heres some more also will my top get bigger what can i do to help her in texas weather hot hot 12 outside 12 inside


----------



## feva (Aug 31, 2010)

alright how about that pro opinion now. hopefully these are close enough cant get any better with the cam i have


----------



## Indefinately (Aug 31, 2010)

How much longer do i have to wait?



Im getting really impatient...... LOL


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

budsmoker83 said:


> View attachment 1129628View attachment 1129626View attachment 1129625fdd2blk would be thankfull for advice been first grow started late april View attachment 1129624


another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 31, 2010)

feva said:


> alright how about that pro opinion now. hopefully these are close enough cant get any better with the cam i have


that kinda looks done.


----------



## Indefinately (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey Fdd

Please let me know how long is left for A / B / C..........
I smoked some 3 day ago and A & B were ok but C seemed like it had a bit to go.


B:



C:



Thanks for your help.......


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 1, 2010)

hey fdd2blk -

i am a return poster. you helped me with ak48. in case you cant remember i had a 400w HPS co2 enriched ebb & flo. anyways i now have a bubblicious plant looking pretty close and was wondering if you would take a look and tell me what u think. thanks again - ur a scholar and a gentleman. lol. later holmes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2010)

Indefinately said:


> Hey Fdd
> 
> Please let me know how long is left for A / B / C..........
> I smoked some 3 day ago and A & B were ok but C seemed like it had a bit to go.
> ...



those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 1, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> hey fdd2blk -
> 
> i am a return poster. you helped me with ak48. in case you cant remember i had a 400w HPS co2 enriched ebb & flo. anyways i now have a bubblicious plant looking pretty close and was wondering if you would take a look and tell me what u think. thanks again - ur a scholar and a gentleman. lol. later holmes



i'd let that go another 5 to 7 days. then send me some, please.


----------



## Mel O'Cheddar (Sep 1, 2010)

Me again... Same plants, do you have any idea when they'll "blow up" and start stankin'?  We are getting so psyched, like kids at Christmas.
Peace out. Many thanx.


ps. Girl 3 is the runt. (First pic)


----------



## irish519 (Sep 1, 2010)

View attachment 1130831


----------



## moviefreek (Sep 1, 2010)

First time Grower
ok first set of pictures is the Grape Ape(7 weeks into Flowering), and the second set is MK-Ultra x ICE(8 weeks into flowering) 

Grape Ape


MK-Ultra x ICE



how much long do u think they have ?


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 1, 2010)

Whatcha think fdd? Flush soon?


----------



## grapesnowcone (Sep 1, 2010)

That MK-Ultra X Ice is lookin mighty fine..


----------



## moviefreek (Sep 1, 2010)

grapesnowcone said:


> That MK-Ultra X Ice is lookin mighty fine..



Yea i know, ive been trying to find ways to make the buds getter bigger


----------



## rickman33 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am at 9 weeks flowering here in S California. I am growing OG and this morning did not give the CNS 17 RIPE formula and started with clean reverse osmosis water. I am hearing that I should let them go a few more weeks before flush (I'm growing in soil). There are about 25% opaque trichomes with a few that are amber. In a week to 10 days I should see more mature trichomes at harvest. I do like the flavor and high of early harvested sativas. Do you think I should give them another dose of the ripe formula or continue with the flush?


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Sep 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd let that go another 5 to 7 days. then send me some, please.


you got it brother just give me your address. lol. jp. thanks again for the advice


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm in need of a little advice.

Should I cut her down 
View attachment 1131400
Here's the details;
She's been flowering since late June giving her over 10 weeks of flower.
She's has been constantly bombarded with caterpillars totaling over 60!
None of my other girls are suffering from harmful insects if fact quite the opposite..
I'm quite sure she has stopped growing over a week ago.
I've been hoping to see her plump up, but I'm pretty sure that the hundred plus seeds and the caterpillar damage sucked all the energy out of her flowering cycle.

So, please weigh in and give me your two cents! I'm all ears!

View attachment 1131397View attachment 1131398View attachment 1131399View attachment 1131402View attachment 1131403


----------



## Indefinately (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply,
I will chop them down tonight.....


----------



## JmackEz (Sep 1, 2010)

only one plant and its my first any tips or criticism is appreciated


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 1, 2010)

so what do you think?...first time grower as well, how did i do?
almost all pictures are a different plant...thanks for checkin my ladies out


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking this one may be ripe. first pic is of top main cola and 2nd is of the middle of the main cola.
whats you think FDD?


----------



## TCAS616 (Sep 1, 2010)

7th week of flowering--Are they finished?


----------



## DunLarkin (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey, I cut some that looked ready to me, now i'm woNdering if I should cut the cola. can you help me out? Trichomes are about 50/50 clear/cloudy, I have seen one with a few amber. I just don't want to cut to early and risk weight. Any help would be very appreciative.

Were these harvested to soon?




Is this ready to come down?




Thanks

DunLarkin


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 1, 2010)

First time, How did I do? 2 or 3 days? Can you tell me anything about the strain? 
Thanks!


----------



## charlie2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Well, I was just throwin' my hat back ito the ring to see where we are with this one. I'm thinkin' its done and hopin' to chop on Labor Day weekend. But I value your opinion as I am only on my third grow so still a newb but any help or advice is much appreciated. She is bagseed under 120w LED and FFOF. Been flowering for 63 days. Trichs are mostly milky with some beginning to show amber. Thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

Mel O'Cheddar said:


> Me again... Same plants, do you have any idea when they'll "blow up" and start stankin'?  We are getting so psyched, like kids at Christmas.
> Peace out. Many thanx.
> 
> 
> ps. Girl 3 is the runt. (First pic)


6 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

irish519 said:


> View attachment 1130831View attachment 1130833View attachment 1130834




can't see. need clearer pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

moviefreek said:


> First time Grower
> ok first set of pictures is the Grape Ape(7 weeks into Flowering), and the second set is MK-Ultra x ICE(8 weeks into flowering)
> 
> Grape Ape
> ...


12 more days on both sets.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Whatcha think fdd? Flush soon?



yeah.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

rickman33 said:


> I am at 9 weeks flowering here in S California. I am growing OG and this morning did not give the CNS 17 RIPE formula and started with clean reverse osmosis water. I am hearing that I should let them go a few more weeks before flush (I'm growing in soil). There are about 25% opaque trichomes with a few that are amber. In a week to 10 days I should see more mature trichomes at harvest. I do like the flavor and high of early harvested sativas. Do you think I should give them another dose of the ripe formula or continue with the flush?


i'd give them another dose.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> I'm in need of a little advice.
> 
> Should I cut her down
> View attachment 1131400
> ...


pretty much looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

JmackEz said:


> only one plant and its my first any tips or criticism is appreciated


keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> so what do you think?...first time grower as well, how did i do?
> almost all pictures are a different plant...thanks for checkin my ladies out



many more weeks on all of those. they look nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> Hey, I cut some that looked ready to me, now i'm woNdering if I should cut the cola. can you help me out? Trichomes are about 50/50 clear/cloudy, I have seen one with a few amber. I just don't want to cut to early and risk weight. Any help would be very appreciative.
> 
> Were these harvested to soon?
> View attachment 1131836
> ...


that has 2 more weeks to go. it looks pretty beat up though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> First time, How did I do? 2 or 3 days? Can you tell me anything about the strain?
> Thanks!



i'd go another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

charlie2000 said:


> View attachment 1131975View attachment 1131974Well, I was just throwin' my hat back ito the ring to see where we are with this one. I'm thinkin' its done and hopin' to chop View attachment 1131973on Labor Day weekend. But I value your opinion as I am only on my third grow so still a newb but any help or advice is much appreciated. She is bagseed under 120w LED and FFOF. Been flowering for 63 days. Trichs are mostly milky with some beginning to show amber. Thanks.View attachment 1131972


12 more days.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 2, 2010)

This is my first harvest and I feel my plants have another 3 weeks to go (the entire plant photos are about two weeks old..sorry).... what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> This is my first harvest and I feel my plants have another 3 weeks to go (the entire plant photos are about two weeks old..sorry).... what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1132316View attachment 1132334View attachment 1132331View attachment 1132343View attachment 1132327View attachment 1132323View attachment 1132320


those have a few weeks left yet.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 2, 2010)

i think u missed mine.


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 2, 2010)

I posted this in a different part of the forum, and was redirected here. Sorry if re-poating was a bad move. i am new to all of this.

Hey, Guys. So I have a question that needs a somewhat precise answer (or as specific to this situation as possible). I have two strains growing, a Grandaddy [email protected] 30" and a Bubble [email protected]' I was just wondering whether or not it is getting close to harvest. i live on the central coast of california and have these growing in my backyard. I thought these strains would not be ready until october, bu they are exhibiting some signs of harvest coming in a few weeks (based on what I have read).

The Plants

1. Bubbleberry has about 5-10% amber trichomes (some still clear and majority are milky) and about 20% red hairs (majority are still white/yellow hue). About half of the fan leaves are yellowing, 10% have wilted and needed to be removed/fallen off (mainly on the lower portion of the plant, but some on upper portion). The colas have packed on some decently resinous flowers, but still seem a bit leafy to me.

2. GDP is exhibiting similar attributes to the Bubble berry), but all of the fan leaves are still dark green (unlike the Bubble Berry).

On both plants, not all the buds are exhibiting these traits. Some are still looking very much like they are in "development stage of flowering.


My Questions

1. I am wondering if I need to start flushing these in order to ready the plants for harvest in a couple weeks?

2. Should I harvest them a bud/branch at a time?

3. Am I jumping the gun a bit?

4. How much longer would someone estimate I have until harvest?

I am sorry if these are rudimentary questions, but this s my first grow, and I just want to make some good smoke. If they are close to being ready< I need to get to constructing a drying cabinet.

Thanks, Guys

Pics
1 Bubble Berry (notice yellowing leaves)
2 Bubble Berry top cola
3 GDP
4 GDP top cola
5 Top of GDP top cola


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd go another week to 10 days.


you said 5 days 4 days ago.. another week you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> i think u missed mine.


7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

happymedicine said:


> I posted this in a different part of the forum, and was redirected here. Sorry if re-poating was a bad move. i am new to all of this.
> 
> Hey, Guys. So I have a question that needs a somewhat precise answer (or as specific to this situation as possible). I have two strains growing, a Grandaddy [email protected] 30" and a Bubble [email protected]' I was just wondering whether or not it is getting close to harvest. i live on the central coast of california and have these growing in my backyard. I thought these strains would not be ready until october, bu they are exhibiting some signs of harvest coming in a few weeks (based on what I have read).
> 
> ...


you have over a month to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> you said 5 days 4 days ago.. another week you think?


well i guess i was mistaken.

do whatever you want.


----------



## SpaceMonkeyMan (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey fdd, I'm at day 63 of flower. I'm tempted to chop the main cola now and let the lower buds go a bit longer. Or, should I let the main cola grow more? Would it make a big difference in weight?

*Lower Bud:*


*Main Cola:*



*Whole Lady:*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

SpaceMonkeyMan said:


> Hey fdd, I'm at day 63 of flower. I'm tempted to chop the main cola now and let the lower buds go a bit longer. Or, should I let the main cola grow more? Would it make a big difference in weight?
> 
> *Lower Bud:*
> View attachment 1133011
> ...



that's done. i'd chop them all.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 2, 2010)

pic1, idk why that plant never grew up, but is she done? pic2 and 3 are the same plant, sorry for bad pic quality.


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you have over a month to go.


Good. I was hoping I was jumping the gun by a lot. Thanks, Man!


----------



## moviefreek (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 12 more days on both sets.


ok thanks, since this is still my 1st tme, any tips on what to do the last 2 weeks ?

like when to stop watering it? or like anything that would help do good to my plant?


----------



## The All Day Toker (Sep 2, 2010)

View attachment 1133222View attachment 1133220View attachment 1133219Hey Fdd I was referredView attachment 1133216 to you to check my girl out...cam isn't the greatest but I hope you can give me a pretty good idea...most all of the hairs are still white...the "nug" shot is from 1 of the center colas and the trichs are from a small calyx clipped from 1 of those colas...thanks for your help...I started flushing her today...(end of week 7) sour d from bag seed not sure how long it "should" take....she's in Organics Roots soil. Ionic nutes.

View attachment 1133215


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

The All Day Toker said:


> View attachment 1133222View attachment 1133221View attachment 1133220View attachment 1133219View attachment 1133218View attachment 1133217Hey Fdd I was referredView attachment 1133216 to you to check my girl out...cam isn't the greatest but I hope you can give me a pretty good idea...most all of the hairs are still white...the "nug" shot is from 1 of the center colas and the trichs are from a small calyx clipped from 1 of those colas...thanks for your help...I started flushing her today...(end of week 7)
> 
> View attachment 1133215


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## G Project (Sep 2, 2010)

is she ready? tks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

G Project said:


> View attachment 1133229View attachment 1133228View attachment 1133230View attachment 1133231
> 
> is she ready? tks



looks done from here.


----------



## wineart (Sep 2, 2010)

He won't answer this as you have soooooo long to go. Send pics back in a month or so. He only wants to see plants that are near done.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 2, 2010)

wineart said:


> He won't answer this as you have soooooo long to go. Send pics back in a month or so. He only wants to see plants that are near done.


who is this to?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

wineart said:


> He won't answer this as you have soooooo long to go. Send pics back in a month or so. He only wants to see plants that are near done.



who'd i miss? i'm trying to go slow and give everyone some type of reply now. if i miss you, just politely post again. 

i have my days.


----------



## The All Day Toker (Sep 2, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 more days.


Cool. So do you think I should keep flushing her?...Also, 10-14 days...what should I be looking for in the trichs during that time to determine when? (or what can I expect to see different from her now? pisitls? more amber trichs? etc...it appeared in the photos that some have a yellowish or brown tint to them but aren't as "amber/brown" as I"ve seen on other plants)...

Thanks again, great thread!


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 2, 2010)

well im post #2070 lol umm.. sorry if im bothering you


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

The All Day Toker said:


> Cool. So do you think I should keep flushing her?...Also, 10-14 days...what should I be looking for in the trichs during that time to determine when? (or what can I expect to see different from her now? pisitls? more amber trichs? etc...it appeared in the photos that some have a yellowish or brown tint to them but aren't as "amber/brown" as I"ve seen on other plants)...
> 
> Thanks again, great thread!


the whole plant should get a "glazed" look. it kinda all happens overnight. all the trichs turn thick white. like the color of the glaze on a donut. once you see it you will know. if there's any doubt, wait another day.


----------



## TCAS616 (Sep 2, 2010)

Kbb---posted back on page 205, #2044 can you give me some idea, newbie don't want to jack it up. Not quite a glazed donut, but I think were close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

TCAS616 said:


> View attachment 1131795View attachment 1131791View attachment 1131793 7th week of flowering--Are they finished?


wow, very nice. somehow i skipped right over those. sorry 'bout that.

i'd say 2 more weeks. start watering with plain water.


----------



## TCAS616 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thx bro, I appreciate the help.


----------



## The All Day Toker (Sep 2, 2010)

Awesome, so I'll keep flushing????...any opinions on water choice? I figured just ph adjusted water is cool?

I've also read on the site that a weak nute mix is also good to grab salts and other crap. I'm gonna keep watering her with ph adjusted water and wait...I saw some other pics on here where the crystals look intense or like that "glaze" you're talkin about...can't wait for her to show it!


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Sep 2, 2010)

Do these look done? thanks


----------



## charlie2000 (Sep 2, 2010)

12 more it is! Thanks! You're the best.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

SlickRickMcgee said:


> Do these look done? thanks


yes, those look pretty close to done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

fugit said:


> View attachment 1133613View attachment 1133612View attachment 1133611View attachment 1133610View attachment 1133609View attachment 1133608View attachment 1133607View attachment 1133606View attachment 1133605View attachment 1133604View attachment 1133603 well the pics are in the wrong order but there are three, all planted april first all from seed
> 
> so how long do i got Doc?



3 more weeks.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 2, 2010)

about 5 weeks into flower


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> about 5 weeks into flower


about halfway there.


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is the best I can do with this crappy camera. I am going to try and rig it to my microscope to take some close up of the trichomes. Until then, here are some pics the more mature buds on the plants

1-Bubbleberry top cola
2-GDP Whole plant after a bit of a trim
3-GDP most "ripe" looking bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2010)

happymedicine said:


> Here is the best I can do with this crappy camera. I am going to try and rig it to my microscope to take some close up of the trichomes. Until then, here are some pics the more mature buds on the plants
> 
> 1-Bubbleberry top cola
> 2-GDP Whole plant after a bit of a trim
> 3-GDP most "ripe" looking bud


halfway there.


----------



## hotshot323232 (Sep 3, 2010)

How long you think?
1st pic from day 53 from clone
2nd and 3rd pic day 52 but at diferent times


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> about halfway there.


Cool. Back in a month or so to ask again. Much appreciated


----------



## BigCheif (Sep 3, 2010)

maybe you can also tell me where i went wrong lol

two auto's


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

hotshot323232 said:


> How long you think?
> 1st pic from day 53 from clone
> 2nd and 3rd pic day 52 but at diferent times


3 more weeks, maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

BigCheif said:


> maybe you can also tell me where i went wrong lol
> 
> two auto's
> 
> ...



they look over fed and under watered. once you trim off all the dead leaf the bud shouldn't be too bad. you can harvest those whenever you are ready.


----------



## SlickRickMcgee (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks!!!!!!


----------



## hotshot323232 (Sep 3, 2010)

How long you think i have till this vegging plant is completely done?
planning on letting her vegg for like another week then put her in flowering.
any ideas?
&& idk how old the plant is prolly like 3 or 4 maybe 5 weeks


----------



## lowprofile (Sep 3, 2010)

im @ ~ 6 weeks flower right now, got 1 sativa that just wont change color from white, and the indicas are startin to show amber hairs, but tric shots are impossible for me, wonderin how close I am and when i should begin my flush.

also dealing with waht seems to now be an unstoppable spidermite problem as well, should I cuttem early to avoid more damage?


----------



## breakneck (Sep 3, 2010)

Whatcha think? I am going outta state in a few days, kinda wanna chop b4 then. I started flushing with clearex yesterday...


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 3, 2010)

I got some better pictures, Maybe you can get a better idea of how shes looking.
thanks fdd


----------



## Chromey (Sep 3, 2010)

Just a rough idea Would be Great please First Lady In the Ground 




This is the Second Lady in a 5G Pot 

Thanks for the Advice.


----------



## maverik713 (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd harvest that now.


Thanks for the info fdd, much appreciated!


----------



## EnjoyIt (Sep 3, 2010)

What do ya think? Around 8 weeks into flowering. Same plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

lowprofile said:


> im @ ~ 6 weeks flower right now, got 1 sativa that just wont change color from white, and the indicas are startin to show amber hairs, but tric shots are impossible for me, wonderin how close I am and when i should begin my flush.
> 
> also dealing with waht seems to now be an unstoppable spidermite problem as well, should I cuttem early to avoid more damage?


bomb your room with a pyrithum fogger. then let them go 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

breakneck said:


> View attachment 1134944
> 
> Whatcha think? I am going outta state in a few days, kinda wanna chop b4 then. I started flushing with clearex yesterday...


it could go another week. do what you gotta do though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> I got some better pictures, Maybe you can get a better idea of how shes looking.
> thanks fdd


5 - 7 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

Chromey said:


> Just a rough idea Would be Great please First Lady In the Ground View attachment 1134946
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

EnjoyIt said:


> What do ya think? Around 8 weeks into flowering. Same plant.
> 
> View attachment 1135110View attachment 1135111


kinda looks done.


----------



## breakneck (Sep 3, 2010)

Word. Thanks man. I'm choppin Wednesday 


fdd2blk said:


> it could go another week. do what you gotta do though.


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 3, 2010)

View attachment 1135190View attachment 1135187heres my girl i know shes not close but id like an estimation on how many weeks are left.this is my first grow so i need some harvest advice haha.


----------



## EnjoyIt (Sep 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> kinda looks done.


I was thinking the same. Gonna try the 72 hrs of dark and cut it then. Im gonna have 2 more plants for you to check out in prob a week also  Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 3, 2010)

4 weeks for both?

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

New Grower 420 said:


> View attachment 1135190View attachment 1135189View attachment 1135188View attachment 1135187View attachment 1135186heres my girl i know shes not close but id like an estimation on how many weeks are left.this is my first grow so i need some harvest advice haha.


6 more weeks.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 3, 2010)

hey fdd i was wondering if you thought cold weather causes plants to finish more quickly or 'hurry up' as it were? we're expecting a little early cold spell here, not too bad, w/ lows in the upper forty's tomorrow night, and i just wondered if this weather might trigger the plant to speed up the process in maybe a 'self preservation attempt'? am i crazy? lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 3, 2010)

doowmd said:


> hey fdd i was wondering if you thought cold weather causes plants to finish more quickly or 'hurry up' as it were? we're expecting a little early cold spell here, not too bad, w/ lows in the upper forty's tomorrow night, and i just wondered if this weather might trigger the plant to speed up the process in maybe a 'self preservation attempt'? am i crazy? lol


you, my friend, are crazy.


----------



## doowmd (Sep 3, 2010)

k thx for the clarification.
lol
Doowmd


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 more weeks.


one more question do they look abit little for there age? all im useing nute wise is unsulpherd molasses im just wondering if this is going to be a sufficiente source of nutes for the whole flowering process?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 4, 2010)

I know I'm a little early but I'd like to know your estimate on these two strains  Thanks!

A: SR 38 Days
View attachment 1135918
B. WonderWoman 28 Days
View attachment 1135919

View attachment 1135916


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2010)

Heyy watsup man? damn... i gott asay.. i dont know HOW u keep up with these threads man!!?? i wanted to see wat ya think about my super skunk plant... the pics are taken from tuesday.. which was week 6. im thinkin it'll deff be done by week 8. i was thinkin it might even be donw before then.. but i wanna be sure... i just wish the buds would fatten up a little more. =( my white widow buds packed on ALOT of weight in the last 2 weeks.. but this super skunk isnt really. =/ heres sum pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

New Grower 420 said:


> one more question do they look abit little for there age? all im useing nute wise is unsulpherd molasses im just wondering if this is going to be a sufficiente source of nutes for the whole flowering process?


some bloom nutes wouldn't hurt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I know I'm a little early but I'd like to know your estimate on these two strains  Thanks!



couple more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> Heyy watsup man? damn... i gott asay.. i dont know HOW u keep up with these threads man!!?? i wanted to see wat ya think about my super skunk plant... the pics are taken from tuesday.. which was week 6. im thinkin it'll deff be done by week 8. i was thinkin it might even be donw before then.. but i wanna be sure... i just wish the buds would fatten up a little more. =( my white widow buds packed on ALOT of weight in the last 2 weeks.. but this super skunk isnt really. =/ heres sum pics.



looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 more weeks.


thanks 4 the quick reply man.. and i gotta say I LOVE ur outdoor grow as well... i wish i lived in cali or florida or sumwea like that.. over here in new englad.. cant grow shit outside... =(


----------



## EnjoyIt (Sep 4, 2010)

Heres 2 more plants for ya. Im thinking about a week. What do you think?

BT:  PG: 

Thanks again!!


----------



## G Project (Sep 4, 2010)

hi man, it's a little bit early but a have some problems with her, it's a NL but suffer problems in the schedule light. starts to re-veg and after that starts to bloom again and she is on the 10 week of flowering. sorry for my bad english. tks


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

EnjoyIt said:


> Heres 2 more plants for ya. Im thinking about a week. What do you think?
> 
> BT: View attachment 1136365 PG: View attachment 1136368View attachment 1136369
> 
> Thanks again!!


im thinking 2 more weeks... start flushing now


----------



## Parsley85 (Sep 4, 2010)

Almost to week 7 since showing hairs, 8 weeks if you count when I flipped the lights to 12/12

Any ideas on how much longer till harvest?


----------



## nemesis43 (Sep 4, 2010)

My ladies are in the middle of week 7. All photos are the most mature bud.

Blackberry Bubba Kush


Diablo OG Kush


OG Kush


OG Purple Kush


----------



## mcbain78 (Sep 4, 2010)

Double Cola Autoflowering Jock Horror @ week 5 of flowering

Afghan Skunk @ 9.5 Weeks of Flowering


What do you think?


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 4, 2010)

ok what do you think is this one ready? lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

Parsley85 said:


> Almost to week 7 since showing hairs, 8 weeks if you count when I flipped the lights to 12/12
> 
> Any ideas on how much longer till harvest?
> View attachment 1136632View attachment 1136645View attachment 1136637View attachment 1136635


14-16 days


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

nemesis43 said:


> My ladies are in the middle of week 7. All photos are the most mature bud.
> 
> Blackberry Bubba Kush
> View attachment 1136621
> ...


first ones got like a week diablo and og kush got like around 2 weeks to go maybe 2.5 around there.... 

og puple kush has atleast a healthy 3-4 weeks left


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

mcbain78 said:


> Double Cola Autoflowering Jock Horror @ week 5 of flowering
> View attachment 1136667
> Afghan Skunk @ 9.5 Weeks of Flowering
> View attachment 1136666
> ...


 
around 2 weeks on the auto.. they mature fast!!!!

i would let that afghani skunk go to 12 weeks or untill you see 25-50% amber trichs...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1136677View attachment 1136676ok what do you think is this one ready? lolView attachment 1136675


7-10 days hope your flushing........ buds look like its almost ready but leaves still full of goodies that need to be used up


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 4, 2010)

can I get a call on White castle and White Widow. First 2 pics is white widow and 3rd is white castle.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 4, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> can I get a call on White castle and White Widow. First 2 pics is white widow and 3rd is white castle.


widow flowers from 9-11 weeks depending on pheno! you got like 4 weeks left on both i would have to guess


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

EnjoyIt said:


> Heres 2 more plants for ya. Im thinking about a week. What do you think?
> 
> BT: View attachment 1136365 PG: View attachment 1136368View attachment 1136369
> 
> Thanks again!!


a week sounds good, from what i can see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

G Project said:


> hi man, it's a little bit early but a have some problems with her, it's a NL but suffer problems in the schedule light. starts to re-veg and after that starts to bloom again and she is on the 10 week of flowering. sorry for my bad english. tks


looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

Parsley85 said:


> Almost to week 7 since showing hairs, 8 weeks if you count when I flipped the lights to 12/12
> 
> Any ideas on how much longer till harvest?
> View attachment 1136632View attachment 1136645View attachment 1136637View attachment 1136635


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

nemesis43 said:


> My ladies are in the middle of week 7. All photos are the most mature bud.
> 
> Blackberry Bubba Kush
> View attachment 1136621
> ...


10 - 12 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

mcbain78 said:


> Double Cola Autoflowering Jock Horror @ week 5 of flowering
> View attachment 1136667
> Afghan Skunk @ 9.5 Weeks of Flowering
> View attachment 1136666
> ...


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1136677View attachment 1136676ok what do you think is this one ready? lolView attachment 1136675


looks really close. lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> can I get a call on White castle and White Widow. First 2 pics is white widow and 3rd is white castle.


3 weeks on both.


----------



## ukgrower420 (Sep 4, 2010)

ok going to post some pics tomorow night of my outdoar plant ! most hairs are red but trics mostly clear but couple amber but this is whare the buds have been touched and hard rain one day . is it normal to get couple of amber trics 6 weeks into a 8 week strain??? not many just 1 or 2 and the rest are still clear mostly ! still on nutes and planing on starting to flush next sat !!! any chance of a bit of advice pleace ??? thanks bro peace!!!


----------



## nemesis43 (Sep 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 12 more days.


Even for the purple?


----------



## nemesis43 (Sep 4, 2010)

theexpress said:


> first ones got like a week diablo and og kush got like around 2 weeks to go maybe 2.5 around there....
> 
> og puple kush has atleast a healthy 3-4 weeks left



Damn that purple. Provider said 8-9 week flowering time. I guess he was way off. Could something I did caused the slow flowering?


----------



## smokey693 (Sep 4, 2010)

View attachment 1137051easyryder?? never done auto beforeView attachment 1137053 lol


----------



## Unwanted (Sep 4, 2010)

5 wks.....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

nemesis43 said:


> Even for the purple?


the purple has 3 more weeks. at least.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 4, 2010)

smokey693 said:


> View attachment 1137051easyryder?? never done auto beforeView attachment 1137053 lol


many more weeks. lol


----------



## Dankster12 (Sep 5, 2010)

heres a bunch of shots of our first grow. We had tons of problems from bugs, mold, nutrient problems, stress from everything from heat to excessive co2. The pics make them look better they they actually are. What do you think? We want to chop these guys before they get worse (its been a gradual decline for the last 3 or 4 weeks). The buds dont look bad, its the rest of the plant that makes me want to weep like a baby. Thanks for any input guys!


----------



## Dankster12 (Sep 5, 2010)

oh, by the way, we are right about 50 days now, but like i said, they have been through alot. also some of the buds seem to be growing strange, you can see it in the pictures, it looks like its growing another bud of the side of the cola, but it dosn't really look like a herme.


----------



## ukgrower420 (Sep 5, 2010)

ok these are the pics i took today i checked again on all the difrent buds that i have taken the pics of and looks like maby30% amber but in places lots look like there still pretty transparant! anyway im shure you will have a idea ! you can see the purple in the leaves whare the temp has dropped in the last few weeks from 23 to about 15 to 20 but colder at nite about 10 . should i stop all nutes now do these buds look ok ?? smell great and very firm to touch even hard in places and nice and sticky !! amazing what your buds look like under a good jewlers loop or microscope!! got a small 60x lighted microscope and you wouldnt beleave the price !! got 2 30X brass jewlers loops and the 60x microscope all for a five pounds on ebay!!! anyway thanks for the help i look forward to the answer!! peace!!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

nemesis43 said:


> Damn that purple. Provider said 8-9 week flowering time. I guess he was way off. Could something I did caused the slow flowering?


ytou prolly just got a more sativa leaning pheno buddy... just be patiant


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

Dankster12 said:


> heres a bunch of shots of our first grow. We had tons of problems from bugs, mold, nutrient problems, stress from everything from heat to excessive co2. Its been rough trying to get the my buddy, the homeowner/feeder/h20'r to get his shit together, needless to say. The pics make them look better they they actually are. What do you think? We want to chop these guys before they get worse (its been a gradual decline for the last 3 or 4 weeks). The buds dont look bad, its the rest of the plant that makes me want to weep like a baby. Thanks for any input guys!


everything i see there is ready for chop


----------



## theexpress (Sep 5, 2010)

ukgrower420 said:


> View attachment 1137951View attachment 1137950View attachment 1137949View attachment 1137948View attachment 1137947View attachment 1137946 ok these are the pics i took today i checked again on all the difrent buds that i have taken the pics of and looks like maby30% amber but in places lots look like there still pretty transparant! anyway im shure you will have a idea ! you can see the purple in the leaves whare the temp has dropped in the last few weeks from 23 to about 15 to 20 but colder at nite about 10 . should i stop all nutes now do these buds look ok ?? smell great and very firm to touch even hard in places and nice and sticky !! amazing what your buds look like under a good jewlers loop or microscope!! got a small 60x lighted microscope and you wouldnt beleave the price !! got 2 30X brass jewlers loops and the 60x microscope all for a five pounds on ebay!!! anyway thanks for the help i look forward to the answer!! peace!!


 
your close has fuck... some people would harvest now..... others would havest the tops that are 30% amber leaving the rest to mature more.... i would harvest that plant in like 7-8 days.... just let the plant use all the nutes in its leaves and the calyxes swell a lil more


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

Dankster12 said:


> heres a bunch of shots of our first grow. We had tons of problems from bugs, mold, nutrient problems, stress from everything from heat to excessive co2. Its been rough trying to get the my buddy, the homeowner/feeder/h20'r to get his shit together, needless to say. The pics make them look better they they actually are. What do you think? We want to chop these guys before they get worse (its been a gradual decline for the last 3 or 4 weeks). The buds dont look bad, its the rest of the plant that makes me want to weep like a baby. Thanks for any input guys!



these look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

ukgrower420 said:


> View attachment 1137951View attachment 1137950View attachment 1137949View attachment 1137948View attachment 1137947View attachment 1137946 ok these are the pics i took today i checked again on all the difrent buds that i have taken the pics of and looks like maby30% amber but in places lots look like there still pretty transparant! anyway im shure you will have a idea ! you can see the purple in the leaves whare the temp has dropped in the last few weeks from 23 to about 15 to 20 but colder at nite about 10 . should i stop all nutes now do these buds look ok ?? smell great and very firm to touch even hard in places and nice and sticky !! amazing what your buds look like under a good jewlers loop or microscope!! got a small 60x lighted microscope and you wouldnt beleave the price !! got 2 30X brass jewlers loops and the 60x microscope all for a five pounds on ebay!!! anyway thanks for the help i look forward to the answer!! peace!!



those kinda look done. maybe give them another week.


----------



## smerfo (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey fdd, my first grow here are some picks i'm not too sure how much longer they got.

Thanks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

smerfo said:


> Hey fdd, my first grow here are some picks i'm not too sure how much longer they got.
> View attachment 1138023View attachment 1138024View attachment 1138025View attachment 1138026
> Thanks!!


2 - 3 more weeks.


----------



## smerfo (Sep 5, 2010)

Okay awesome! Thanks for the quick response. This is a great thread for first timers!


----------



## fatstony (Sep 5, 2010)

Outdoor since May. Still have 13 hrs of daylight but it's flowering right? First outdoor grow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

fatstony said:


> Outdoor since May. Still have 13 hrs of daylight but it's flowering right? First outdoor grow.View attachment 1138038


yeah, she's flowering. 

got 5 weeks to go.


----------



## fatstony (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response... Is she flowering with less than 12 hrs. darkness because of the decreasing daylight, and it knows the time is getting nearer?


----------



## DarylP (Sep 5, 2010)

So we would like to know. Is SHE done yet? This is the closets and best picture I can get..


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

DarylP said:


> View attachment 1138069So we would like to know. Is SHE done yet? This is the closets and best picture I can get..


that looks done.


----------



## evenjkm (Sep 5, 2010)

View attachment 1138117View attachment 1138118View attachment 1138119View attachment 1138120View attachment 1138121View attachment 1138122View attachment 1138123View attachment 1138124View attachment 1138125View attachment 1138126View attachment 1138127

I'm thinking 4.5 to 5 weeks give or take.....your thoughts?


----------



## deprave (Sep 5, 2010)

got some messed up plants taking forever, these are all 12 weeks in bloom what you think?


 DNA Lemon skunk
Bagseed
 Bag Seed
 Barneys sweet tooth
 <---just the big top leaning to the left is from a plant 12 week in bloom the other plants are younger in this pic (this is bagseed)


----------



## DarylP (Sep 5, 2010)

Wee time to dry...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

evenjkm said:


> View attachment 1138117View attachment 1138118View attachment 1138119View attachment 1138120View attachment 1138121View attachment 1138122View attachment 1138123View attachment 1138124View attachment 1138125View attachment 1138126View attachment 1138127
> 
> I'm thinking 4.5 to 5 weeks give or take.....your thoughts?




i don't understand the question. 

they look good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

deprave said:


> got some messed up plants taking forever, these are all 12 weeks in bloom what you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1138157 DNA Lemon skunk
> ...




wow, looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## Dankster12 (Sep 5, 2010)

I posted some shots this morning and i guess they are done. The only problem being we havent started to flush them. Any ideas? I used clearex a few weeks ago when we started having more nutrient problems, but shes be fed up until two days ago.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

Dankster12 said:


> I posted some shots this morning and i guess they are done. The only problem being we havent started to flush them. Any ideas? I used clearex a few weeks ago when we started having more nutrient problems, but shes be fed up until two days ago.


i'd rather have mine a little over ripe then to have it tasty harsh. 

i'd water with plain water. maybe 2 more heavy waterings. being careful not to over water.


----------



## aidosmoke (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi
Im on day 69 of week 9 and im growing white skunk in soil under a 400watt HPS. What do you think. I haView attachment 1138931View attachment 1138932View attachment 1138933View attachment 1138934View attachment 1138935ve some amber trichomes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 5, 2010)

aidosmoke said:


> Hi
> Im on day 69 of week 9 and im growing white skunk in soil under a 400watt HPS. What do you think. I haView attachment 1138931View attachment 1138932View attachment 1138933View attachment 1138934View attachment 1138935ve some amber trichomes



looks like it could go another week.


----------



## ukgrower420 (Sep 6, 2010)

theexpress said:


> your close has fuck... some people would harvest now..... others would havest the tops that are 30% amber leaving the rest to mature more.... i would harvest that plant in like 7-8 days.... just let the plant use all the nutes in its leaves and the calyxes swell a lil more


thats great stuff thanks for that bro! had a sample last night and strong enough smoke shure will taste alot better when all the nutes are gone and just feeding on ph adjusted water! tastes ok but can taste the feed . anyway thanks again will be chopping in 8 days!!!!!! peace


----------



## ukgrower420 (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for that bro had a sample last night and all good nice and strong couchlock stone of it so 1 week totaly flushed should be great thanks for the info bro!!! happy growing ! ps will be bringing you the rest of the pics of other plants as they get neer the harvest point!!!


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Sep 6, 2010)

View attachment 1139758I have to harvest early. My qView attachment 1139755uestion is how early am I and what are the consequences gonna be at this point? I would say these are 6-8 weeks into flowering. Closer to 6.

View attachment 1139754

Keep in mind these are outdoor Blackjacks and they are only currently getting 4-6 hrs of direct sun a day.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> View attachment 1139759View attachment 1139758View attachment 1139757I have to harvest early. My qView attachment 1139755uestion is how early am I and what are the consequences gonna be at this point? I would say these are 6-8 weeks into flowering. Closer to 6.
> 
> View attachment 1139754
> 
> Keep in mind these are outdoor Blackjacks and they are only currently getting 4-6 hrs of direct sun a day.



that has 4 more weeks yet. harvesting now will give you a bunch of crystally schwagg.


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Sep 6, 2010)

Damit, thats what i thought. Thanks for your help man. I was hoping against hope. Im knew at this and my garden location has proven inadequate. You should charge for this service.


----------



## jondamon (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey FDD

Just thought i would drop by and show you that SATIVA that you said was hard to estimate a finish time.

I am just entering into an 8 day flush period. 2 flushes total over 8 days.

Think im right in starting to flush?

Its day 76 of 12/12


Muchos Gracias Amigo!


J


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2010)

how about this one? Day 42 of flower.


----------



## carokann (Sep 6, 2010)

hi, can u tell me if i let these go for few more weeks they will get better?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

jondamon said:


> Hey FDD
> 
> Just thought i would drop by and show you that SATIVA that you said was hard to estimate a finish time.
> 
> ...


sounds and looks right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> how about this one? Day 42 of flower.


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

carokann said:


> View attachment 1139887hi, can u tell me if i let these go for few more weeks they will get better?View attachment 1139894View attachment 1139899


those will get better if you feed them.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you sir!


----------



## jondamon (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds and looks right.


Thanks very much for confirming for me. One of the draw backs to BS you never know how long lol.


Once again thanks very much


J


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 6, 2010)

This plant has been battling with PM for a few weeks now, also seen some worms on it today so Im wanting to chop it kindof soon. This is the 5th day since starting flushing. I only used organic nutes tho, what do you think?




This picture below is from 6days ago right before i started the flush


----------



## aidosmoke (Sep 6, 2010)

HI 
I had a look at the trichomes and some are appearing to be changing from amber to more black or a really dark amber. Is this a good or bad sign.

thanks again for your help.............


----------



## carokann (Sep 6, 2010)

u see the one has almost all red hairs, does that mean shes done?


----------



## GympGyrl (Sep 6, 2010)

First I want to thank you for this wonderful section on the forum. As a first time newbie grower I think this is getting ready real soon for drying but I could be wrong. Wishful thinking!


----------



## Phalocke (Sep 6, 2010)

Are these ready? I am not sure of the strain, but think it is some type of indica.


----------



## wineart (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks really close. lol


Great Job!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> This plant has been battling with PM for a few weeks now, also seen some worms on it today so Im wanting to chop it kindof soon. This is the 5th day since starting flushing. I only used organic nutes tho, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1139930View attachment 1139931View attachment 1139932View attachment 1139933
> 
> ...


it could go another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

GympGyrl said:


> First I want to thank you for this wonderful section on the forum. As a first time newbie grower I think this is getting ready real soon for drying but I could be wrong. Wishful thinking!
> 
> View attachment 1140410


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

Phalocke said:


> Are these ready? I am not sure of the strain, but think it is some type of indica.


those have a month yet.


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 6, 2010)

Here you go... 10.5 weeks into flowering. Should I do 36 hr of darkness?
THANKS


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> Here you go... 10.5 weeks into flowering. Should I do 36 hr of darkness?
> THANKS


i'd let that go another week.

plants grow in the LIGHT.


----------



## carokann (Sep 6, 2010)

can i harvest now? i want max thc, not cbn


----------



## GympGyrl (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you sooooo much, fdd!


----------



## G Project (Sep 6, 2010)

hi fdd, go threat... 

are they look ready to you?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

G Project said:


> hi fdd, go threat...
> 
> are they look ready to you?


maybe another week.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk! On my 2nd grow now and these are pictures of a clone from my 1st grow of a bagseed sativa dominant female that was clipped from her mother about 19 days into the mother's flowering. This has caused my clone to shoot out a bunch of new branches and she is just starting to show signs of maturity. I know she isn't finished yet but I let my 1st grow plants go way too long, I think it caused 1 to become a herm so I don't want to make the same mistake again. Any advice or guesstimate is greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time, I realize this thread may be becoming a pain in your butt

As you can see, some of the top buds are still in the white-hair phase while others, more towards the bottom, are turning reddish/brown...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 6, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hey fdd2blk! On my 2nd grow now and these are pictures of a clone from my 1st grow of a bagseed sativa dominant female that was clipped from her mother about 19 days into the mother's flowering. This has caused my clone to shoot out a bunch of new branches and she is just starting to show signs of maturity. I know she isn't finished yet but I let my 1st grow plants go way too long, I think it caused 1 to become a herm so I don't want to make the same mistake again. Any advice or guesstimate is greatly appreciated! Thank you for your time, I realize this thread may be becoming a pain in your butt
> 
> As you can see, some of the top buds are still in the white-hair phase while others, more towards the bottom, are turning reddish/brown...



weeks to go.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> weeks to go.


Thanks for the quick reply, I'll check back in a few weeks


----------



## GreenGurl (Sep 7, 2010)

fdd2blk, you are the coolest for posting this thread! Could you help me with my first crop of mixed company? They are all in week 7 of flower.

I've got two Lemon Haze  two Church,  one Sharks Breath  one Cole Train


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

GreenGurl said:


> fdd2blk, you are the coolest for posting this thread! Could you help me with my first crop of mixed company? They are all in week 7 of flower.
> 
> I've got two Lemon HazeView attachment 1140917View attachment 1140918 two Church, View attachment 1140928View attachment 1140936 one Sharks Breath View attachment 1140930 one Cole TrainView attachment 1140924
> 
> I realize the pictures aren't the best, I can take more if that's needed!



10 - 14 days on all those.


----------



## pickle (Sep 7, 2010)

Crappy phone pictures, try to get a closer up tonight. Second grow got this cutting from a friend, don't think he really knew what it was said it was kush. *shrugs*


----------



## bobbyl (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey guys,
somebody wanna help me and tell me when are my babies ready?
I took some pictures...30 of them, i hope you like them.
I don't really know what strain it is, and also don't know when they got into flowering, but i guess it's about a month or so.And i think that i messed a bit with the light, because the big ones are hermies (found seed pods).Anyway, below are the pics:


----------



## maverik713 (Sep 7, 2010)

Barney's Farm Night Shade
Approx. 10 weeks flowering
Whaddya think?

Thanks again fdd!


----------



## lince (Sep 7, 2010)

This one looks done to me, what do you think ? Maybe I could put it 24 or 48 hours in darkness before harvest ?



Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

pickle said:


> Crappy phone pictures, try to get a closer up tonight. Second grow got this cutting from a friend, don't think he really knew what it was said it was kush. *shrugs*
> View attachment 1141185View attachment 1141184


looks like it could go another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

bobbyl said:


> Hey guys,
> somebody wanna help me and tell me when are my babies ready?
> I took some pictures...30 of them, i hope you like them.
> I don't really know what strain it is, and also don't know when they got into flowering, but i guess it's about a month or so.And i think that i messed a bit with the light, because the big ones are hermies (found seed pods).Anyway, below are the pics:
> ...




looks like about 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

maverik713 said:


> View attachment 1141305
> Barney's Farm Night Shade
> Approx. 10 weeks flowering
> Whaddya think?
> ...


12 more days. back off on the nutes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

lince said:


> This one looks done to me, what do you think ? Maybe I could put it 24 or 48 hours in darkness before harvest ?
> 
> View attachment 1141313View attachment 1141314View attachment 1141315View attachment 1141316View attachment 1141317
> 
> Thanks



i'd let that go at least another week.


----------



## maverik713 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks fade. You da man.


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 7, 2010)

its white widow outside, how much longer please, thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

sasquatchstrain said:


> its white widow outside, how much longer please, thanks!
> View attachment 1141586


another month.


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 7, 2010)

k. thanks!


----------



## sabrinaleena (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello, I'm new to the forum here and this was the perfect board for me, as I've lost my jeweler's loop and I can't check up close to see if they're done, or anywhere close to being done. I'm not a new gardener, but new to growing non-autoflowering strains. This was bag seed, but she has developed into a beauty. She looks indica, as she's about 4 feet tall, very lush foliage. It makes it hard to see into her center with a camera due to her lushness. I'm a bit unsure of how much longer she has. She's been in full flower for about a month now. She's now exhibiting some wonderful lemony smells. It was lightly raining when I took the pics, hence the rain water pooling on leaves. I'm growing outdoors in the southern/midwest area of the US. Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

sabrinaleena said:


> Hello, I'm new to the forum here and this was the perfect board for me, as I've lost my jeweler's loop and I can't check up close to see if they're done, or anywhere close to being done. I'm not a new gardener, but new to growing non-autoflowering strains. This was bag seed, but she has developed into a beauty. She looks indica, as she's about 4 feet tall, very lush foliage. It makes it hard to see into her center with a camera due to her lushness. I'm a bit unsure of how much longer she has. She's been in full flower for about a month now. She's now exhibiting some wonderful lemony smells. It was lightly raining when I took the pics, hence the rain water pooling on leaves. I'm growing outdoors in the southern/midwest area of the US. Thanks in advance for your help


another month yet.


----------



## sabrinaleena (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply! I'll have a few more for you (different plant) later. You've been a big help


----------



## TBALLIN187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Planted some seeds on a whim (LOL).. Don't have clue as to what strain this is... Outside grow, Southern Cali.... I have 2 questions (for now)..
1) The leaves just started yellowing. I have read several posts on here that talk about adding Epsom Salt, so I will do that.. Any other suggestions??
2) Can you estimate when this plant will be ready to harvest......
Talk about a Newbie,,,,, LOL..... Thanks!!


----------



## dtRepeat (Sep 7, 2010)

k so i need to know how much longer my baby will have til its time to harvest. please and thank you love all.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

TBALLIN187 said:


> View attachment 1141820View attachment 1141819View attachment 1141818View attachment 1141816View attachment 1141815 View attachment 1141814 View attachment 1141813
> 
> Planted some seeds on a whim (LOL).. Don't have clue as to what strain this is... Outside grow, Southern Cali.... I have 2 questions (for now)..
> 1) The leaves just started yellowing. I have read several posts on here that talk about adding Epsom Salt, so I will do that.. Any other suggestions??
> ...


some BLOOM NUTES would be best. 

hard to tell how much longer it can go. some food might help it go another few weeks. or it simply may be finished.


----------



## TBALLIN187 (Sep 7, 2010)

What kind of food do you recommend? Any particular one I should get? And should I do the Epsom salts? You're awesome by the way...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

TBALLIN187 said:


> What kind of food do you recommend? Any particular one I should get? And should I do the Epsom salts? You're awesome by the way...


any bloom food will work. i have never used salt.


----------



## dtRepeat (Sep 7, 2010)

so can anyone help me with my harvest?


----------



## TBALLIN187 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 7, 2010)

View attachment 1142112 Issues aside, how long? Week 11 starts in 2 hours and 43 minutes... but who's counting, right?


----------



## carokann (Sep 7, 2010)

im first timer, apparently they keep popping out white hairs forever? if u harvest with white hairs, do they turn brown while curing?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> View attachment 1142112 Issues aside, how long? Week 11 starts in 2 hours and 43 minutes... but who's counting, right?


looks like it could go a few more weeks yet.


----------



## DontKn0wM3 (Sep 7, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> depends upon what state you live in.


 Dammm Thats jacked up.


----------



## DontKn0wM3 (Sep 7, 2010)

These are a couple of mine. The last one is off a 13ft plant that was planted outdoors mid may at only 16 inches. It is very spindly towards the top but i have alot of string


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

DontKn0wM3 said:


> View attachment 1142449View attachment 1142448View attachment 1142450
> These are a couple of mine. The last one is off a 13ft plant that was planted outdoors mid may at only 16 inches. It is very spindly towards the top but i have alot of string


the first one has 2 weeks, the others a month or so.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 7, 2010)

what about this one, not really any noticeable growth within the last week...feels like its taking forever


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> what about this one, not really any noticeable growth within the last week...feels like its taking forever


another week to 10 days.


----------



## NWchronnoisseur (Sep 7, 2010)

how much longer you thinkin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

NWchronnoisseur said:


> how much longer you thinkin?


couple more weeks.


----------



## NWchronnoisseur (Sep 7, 2010)

damn all i got is ten days, will it be a significant loss if its half a week early?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 7, 2010)

NWchronnoisseur said:


> damn all i got is ten days, will it be a significant loss if its half a week early?



it won't be as good as it could have been, but it should still be really good.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like it could go a few more weeks yet.


Scholar and a gentlemen, be back in two weeks for a evaluation....


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 8, 2010)

just hit 8 weeks yesterday is this one ready?also what would be the main reasons for mold i have some starting on 1 plant not sure what i did wrong?


----------



## polishfalcon420 (Sep 8, 2010)

how about these now at 60 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1143546View attachment 1143545View attachment 1143544just hit 8 weeks yesterday is this one ready?View attachment 1143543also what would be the main reasons for mold i have some starting on 1 plant not sure what i did wrong?


i'd let that go another week or so. 

mold and mildew are very common. moisture is the main culprit. more airflow can help a lot.


----------



## R C Glasscock (Sep 8, 2010)

first of all thank you for the help. I wish the pics were a little clearer, but maybe you can still tell.


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 8, 2010)

thx for the quick response fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

R C Glasscock said:


> View attachment 1143622first of all thank you for the help. I wish the pics were a little clearer, but maybe you can still tell.View attachment 1143621



another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

polishfalcon420 said:


> how about these now at 60 days.


i'd go another 5 to 7 days.


----------



## mlore (Sep 8, 2010)

hey man. great job your doing here. really helps everyone out.
im just coming up to my 7th week flowering. do you think i should start flushing these two? and do you think i got about a week left on them both, how much longer?

the third one that was stunted looks ready to me (the tiny one) i ripped the roots of it in veg and this is what happend. im suprised i got this lol. it has been flowerin the same amount time as the others.

1st plant



2nd plant



3rd plant



thanks in advance 

peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

mlore said:


> hey man. great job your doing here. really helps everyone out.
> im just coming up to my 7th week flowering. do you think i should start flushing these two? and do you think i got about a week left on them both, how much longer?
> 
> the third one that was stunted looks ready to me (the tiny one) i ripped the roots of it in veg and this is what happend. im suprised i got this lol. it has been flowerin the same amount time as the others.
> ...



the first 2 could go another week.
the third on looks done.


----------



## mlore (Sep 8, 2010)

ah wikid dude. your the fucking best . do you think a week flush will be okay? 
and the little one hasnt been flushed at all. because its small will one flush do? or do you think i should flush it for a few days and harvest it on the weekend? 

easy man. and thankyou very much. youve made my day


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

i'd try to at least flush it for a few waterings.


----------



## mlore (Sep 8, 2010)

cool man cheers.


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey dude, can you let me know how much longer I have on my Power Plant which have been flowering for 9 weeks, under 100w CFL. Also I just started flushing tonight, might of left it a bit late! 

View attachment 1143913


----------



## DontKn0wM3 (Sep 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first one has 2 weeks, the others a month or so.


 Thanks man. I just need to keep fighting these dam worms. I am winning but like every battle . It has causalities.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 8, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Hey dude, can you let me know how much longer I have on my Power Plant which have been flowering for 9 weeks, under 100w CFL. Also I just started flushing tonight, might of left it a bit late!
> 
> View attachment 1143913


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 8, 2010)

Cheers mate, Peace


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 8, 2010)

How much time do these have left?


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Man, you just started flowering. lol!


----------



## wineart (Sep 8, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> Man, you just started flowering. lol!


I've got seeds still in the pack almost that far along.....


----------



## doowmd (Sep 8, 2010)

wineart said:


> I've got seeds still in the pack almost that far along.....


+ rep for the most funny post i've read in a while! lmfao ^^^^
Doowmd


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 8, 2010)

I know I know, just getting a little antsy


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 8, 2010)

Dreamy said:


> I know I know, just getting a little antsy


let it be...let it be...oh let it beeeeee


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 8, 2010)

How Much Longer ??


----------



## rzza (Sep 8, 2010)

two different strains there, i wanna take em all at once. what do you do?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 8, 2010)

Looks good...I say they're ready but I'm pretty much new to growing


----------



## wineart (Sep 8, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> let it be...let it be...oh let it beeeeee


Hey Dreamy, this is the place to literally get a head full of info. Also a place to get a laugh. If you really wanna get a laugh (at your own expense) read this...Read it stoned, you'll tip over...

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/218468-If-you-have-ever-grown.html


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 8, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> How Much Longer ??


 
just wondering..


----------



## dtRepeat (Sep 8, 2010)

how much would you say mine have left??? its outdoor in so-cali. strain unknown


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

rzza said:


> two different strains there, i wanna take em all at once. what do you do?


both are done... but the first pic could go another 5-7days... if you could wait


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> just wondering..


prolly around two weeks or so


----------



## theexpress (Sep 8, 2010)

dtRepeat said:


> how much would you say mine have left??? its outdoor in so-cali. strain unknown


like 3-3.5 weeks


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2010)

almighty one please give me your opinion.... are they ready yet?


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 8, 2010)

theexpress said:


> prolly around two weeks or so


thanks buddy +rep


----------



## jhmby6 (Sep 8, 2010)

View attachment 1145068 All of my leavews have started to curl up, turn brown, and die. Its around 15 weeks into flowering. Can I cut it down yet?? Only like 50% of the hairs look red. Very sticky and crystaly though.


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 8, 2010)

when should i start flushing if it will be ready in 2 weeks im currently feeding it hammerhead by advanced nutes and a 10-15-10 when it needs nitrogen, im growing in soil thanks guys!


----------



## southernstyle (Sep 8, 2010)

The strain is blueberry if that helps. I started with molasses about 2 weeks ago


----------



## wreckloose (Sep 9, 2010)

My 2nd grow. 51 days of 12/12 for these ladies. 

I know they aren't done yet, but I'm trying to figure out if I should be feeding or flushing at this point. How much longer do you think?

Grand Daddy Purple


Master Hindu Kush


Thanks! Great thread!


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

jhmby6 said:


> View attachment 1145068 All of my leavews have started to curl up, turn brown, and die. Its around 15 weeks into flowering. Can I cut it down yet?? Only like 50% of the hairs look red. Very sticky and crystaly though.


that sativa is done... looks perfectly done.. congrats on ur patiance..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> when should i start flushing if it will be ready in 2 weeks im currently feeding it hammerhead by advanced nutes and a 10-15-10 when it needs nitrogen, im growing in soil thanks guys!


flush now bro.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

southernstyle said:


> The strain is blueberry if that helps. I started with molasses about 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 1145180View attachment 1145179View attachment 1145181


not the best pics but i kinda get the picture..... looks like you got around 7-9 more days on that girl bro...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

wreckloose said:


> My 2nd grow. 51 days of 12/12 for these ladies.
> 
> I know they aren't done yet, but I'm trying to figure out if I should be feeding or flushing at this point. How much longer do you think?
> 
> ...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> almighty one please give me your opinion.... are they ready yet?
> View attachment 1145004View attachment 1145002View attachment 1145000View attachment 1144998


2.5-maybe 3 weeks and your good to go!!!! ima lean more twords 2.5 weeks


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 9, 2010)

This is "The Princess" at 8 weeks into flowering:


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

Dreamy said:


> How much time do these have left?


those have barely started. and you know it.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 9, 2010)

what about this little lady, been floweering for 9 weeks today..I started flushing yesterday..


----------



## BISHOP559 (Sep 9, 2010)

eVERYBODY IS LOOKING GOOD IMMA POST SUM PICS AFTA WORK I NEED SOME OPIONIONS BECAUSE THIS IS MY FISRST GROW AND IM NOT SURE WHAT STRAINS DO WHAT AND WHEN AND THEY WERE STRESSED OUT WHEN I GOT THEM SO IM NOT EXPECTING MUCH BUT ANY HELP WOULD BE COOL I STARTED TAKING PICS AND MY BATTERIES DIED


----------



## hywy2smoke (Sep 9, 2010)

ok, 1st post ever...need to know what you think of my grow. How much longer do I have to wait...it's stinking quite a bit.









>


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> This is "The Princess" at 8 weeks into flowering:


if ur at 8 weeks now ima guess that she is a 11-12 week strain so your looking at 3 week min. to maybe 4 weeks.....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> View attachment 1146216View attachment 1146215View attachment 1146214View attachment 1146213what about this little lady, been floweering for 9 weeks today..I started flushing yesterday..


2 weeks and those done to perfection!!! im really digging the colors bro..... looks like some eye candy


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

hywy2smoke said:


> ok, 1st post ever...need to know what you think of my grow. How much longer do I have to wait...it's stinking quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2.5- 3 weeks....


----------



## joejoedancer (Sep 9, 2010)

hey peeps. yo this plant here was looking like 40 close to 50% brown pistils last week, when i trimmed a branch. It smoked nice actually, but it kinda started putting out more white pistils this week to look like 30% brown. should i keep in mind it was almost 50% last week so should bout be there by now even though i have new white pistils?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 9, 2010)

joejoedancer said:


> hey peeps. yo this plant here was looking like 40 close to 50% brown pistils last week, when i trimmed a branch. It smoked nice actually, but it kinda started putting out more white pistils this week to look like 30% brown. should i keep in mind it was almost 50% last week so should bout be there by now even though i have new white pistils?
> View attachment 1146513View attachment 1146514View attachment 1146515


that indica needs 14 more days bro


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> How Much Longer ??


less than a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

rzza said:


> two different strains there, i wanna take em all at once. what do you do?


those look pretty much done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

dtRepeat said:


> how much would you say mine have left??? its outdoor in so-cali. strain unknown


3 - 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

stoneyluv said:


> almighty one please give me your opinion.... are they ready yet?
> View attachment 1145004View attachment 1145002View attachment 1145000View attachment 1144998


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

jhmby6 said:


> View attachment 1145068 All of my leavews have started to curl up, turn brown, and die. Its around 15 weeks into flowering. Can I cut it down yet?? Only like 50% of the hairs look red. Very sticky and crystaly though.



chop it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

autoflowa said:


> when should i start flushing if it will be ready in 2 weeks im currently feeding it hammerhead by advanced nutes and a 10-15-10 when it needs nitrogen, im growing in soil thanks guys!



start watering with plain water now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

southernstyle said:


> The strain is blueberry if that helps. I started with molasses about 2 weeks ago
> 
> View attachment 1145180View attachment 1145179View attachment 1145181



looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

wreckloose said:


> My 2nd grow. 51 days of 12/12 for these ladies.
> 
> I know they aren't done yet, but I'm trying to figure out if I should be feeding or flushing at this point. How much longer do you think?
> 
> ...


another week or so on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> This is "The Princess" at 8 weeks into flowering:



couple more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

letitgrow77 said:


> View attachment 1146216View attachment 1146215View attachment 1146214View attachment 1146213what about this little lady, been floweering for 9 weeks today..I started flushing yesterday..


about 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

hywy2smoke said:


> ok, 1st post ever...need to know what you think of my grow. How much longer do I have to wait...it's stinking quite a bit.



looks great. 4 more weeks to finish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

Frenchhorn said:


> I am not sure for how long the plant have been flowering by now and I would like to know how long do I still have to wait till harvest. Pictures were taken today [sept 9]. thank you in advance!View attachment 1146455View attachment 1146457View attachment 1146458


another month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

joejoedancer said:


> hey peeps. yo this plant here was looking like 40 close to 50% brown pistils last week, when i trimmed a branch. It smoked nice actually, but it kinda started putting out more white pistils this week to look like 30% brown. should i keep in mind it was almost 50% last week so should bout be there by now even though i have new white pistils?
> View attachment 1146513View attachment 1146514View attachment 1146515



3 more weeks.


----------



## joejoedancer (Sep 9, 2010)

thanks man!


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey bro! sent a pic about a month ago...want to know your opinion again. About how much more time are we looking at?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 9, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1146620View attachment 1146614View attachment 1146612View attachment 1146608View attachment 1146606View attachment 1146603Hey bro! sent a pic about a month ago...want to know your opinion again. About how much more time are we looking at?View attachment 1146601


looks like another week or 2.


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the fast reply and I must say your talents are right on the money!


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 9, 2010)

Can I ask you another question? Can high winds about 55mph gusts and mega downpour knock off some of your trich's...it sure does clean your plants really good though...I know it's not a good thing to let the buds get wet but oh well, didn't have anything I could of used to cover without damaging the crops. I sure well keep an eye out for that black mold. Can the buds get frosty again?


----------



## dadderly (Sep 9, 2010)

Seeing all these picks of buds almost a month undone and people already wanting to chop them makes me wonder what percentage of buds actually reach maturity


----------



## hywy2smoke (Sep 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks great. 4 more weeks to finish.


Thank you!!!


----------



## autoflowa (Sep 9, 2010)

hey guys whats your thoughts on using mollasses in the flushing stage? waste of time or worth the effort?


----------



## BISHOP559 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey guys heres a few pics i need some opinions all the plants trichs are cloudy like 70 percent and a couple have reddish amber trichs .Greencrack Bluedream  Romulan  and another green crack


----------



## BISHOP559 (Sep 9, 2010)

Second set is a kush not sure what kind a Unknown strain another bluedream and another unknown


----------



## BISHOP559 (Sep 9, 2010)

Last set another BD two PURKLES and another unknown  thanks for the input guys dont laugh at my midget ladies please hahahahahahahahha


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey what up fdd and RIU? Heres my Bubblegum kush at 60 days. My microscope broke and havent been able to get to store so i need some help. Never harvested this strain before and clone was given to me so i have to breeder info. So any input would be awesome and appreciated Fdd. Thanks man. Peace..Ganja


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 9, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> Hey what up fdd and RIU? Heres my Bubblegum kush at 60 days. My microscope broke and havent been able to get to store so i need some help. Never harvested this strain before and clone was given to me so i have to breeder info. So any input would be awesome and appreciated Fdd. Thanks man. Peace..Ganja


I see the golden sheen of maturity!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

BISHOP559 said:


> Last set another BDView attachment 1147180View attachment 1147181View attachment 1147182 two PURKLESView attachment 1147191View attachment 1147192View attachment 1147194View attachment 1147198View attachment 1147199View attachment 1147200 and another unknown View attachment 1147204View attachment 1147206View attachment 1147207 thanks for the input guys dont laugh at my midget ladies please hahahahahahahahha



looks like about 2 weeks on all of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> Hey what up fdd and RIU? Heres my Bubblegum kush at 60 days. My microscope broke and havent been able to get to store so i need some help. Never harvested this strain before and clone was given to me so i have to breeder info. So any input would be awesome and appreciated Fdd. Thanks man. Peace..Ganja



looks done.


----------



## seph (Sep 10, 2010)

great thread! been reading through it just so i can get a better idea of when to harvest mine.. but id still like your opinion :O sorry if my cams a bit blurry














View attachment 1147463


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

seph said:


> great thread! been reading through it just so i can get a better idea of when to harvest mine.. but id still like your opinion :O sorry if my cams a bit blurry
> 
> [/U]
> 
> View attachment 1147463



another week or so.


----------



## 808toker (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1147515hows that one looking?


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Sep 10, 2010)

dadderly said:


> Seeing all these picks of buds almost a month undone and people already wanting to chop them makes me wonder what percentage of buds actually reach maturity


fully agree with u


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks done.


Thanks Fdd.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Sep 10, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 2 weeks and those done to perfection!!! im really digging the colors bro..... looks like some eye candy


THanks bro! And thanks to you FDD


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

808toker said:


> View attachment 1147515hows that one looking?


10 more days, maybe.


----------



## 808toker (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 more days, maybe.


 Thanks! i think maybe a little more for that narcotic high


----------



## asaph (Sep 10, 2010)

coolest thread ever. this is bagseed, showed sex on July 26th. How long have I got?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

asaph said:


> coolest thread ever. this is bagseed, showed sex on July 26th. How long have I got?


another month.


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 10, 2010)

What about these? Pics 1, 4, 6, and 9 are the same plant. Pics 2, 7, and 8 are also the same plant. I think pic 3 is a some kind of sativa. Taking forever.


----------



## L24kers (Sep 10, 2010)

How long do I got?!!


----------



## guod1977 (Sep 10, 2010)

i'd like to say i have an idea of when to start flushing, but i'll leave it up to the experts. these are in a greenhouse, fed with molasses- only concern is it's starting to heat up here in N .CA- we get late heat waves until the end of Oct.
first pic is an unknown. second is a casey jones and last is UK cheese.
thanks-


----------



## G Project (Sep 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AN6lLal5yXc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg0kzhrqCdM

i don't have any photos sorry


----------



## mntngrl (Sep 10, 2010)

These ladies are 10 weeks into flowering. The top of one bud has changed to brown while the rest of the bud and plant is still green. The fan leaves are all turning yellow and some have spots on them. The resin glands are still mostly clear. Sorry but the camera isn't good enough for a close up to show that, but I've included pics of the bud in question. 

What to do? Cut off at bottom of the brown bud or ??


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148502View attachment 1148501View attachment 11485004 weeks


----------



## New Grower 420 (Sep 10, 2010)

mntngrl said:


> View attachment 1148498 View attachment 1148497 View attachment 1148496These ladies are 10 weeks into flowering. The top of one bud has changed to brown while the rest of the bud and plant is still green. The fan leaves are all turning yellow and some have spots on them. The resin glands are still mostly clear. Sorry but the camera isn't good enough for a close up to show that, but I've included pics of the bud in question.
> 
> What to do? Cut off at bottom of the brown bud or ??


is that top pritty close to the light?


----------



## tybudz (Sep 10, 2010)

have any isea how long??


----------



## tybudz (Sep 10, 2010)

View attachment 1148517

sorry probably need more pics. how do you think untill chop. 60 ind/40sat


----------



## mntngrl (Sep 10, 2010)

It's not any closer than the others. They're under T5's inside a grow tent, and planted in soil. I've also been only giving water for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## straydarknight (Sep 10, 2010)

This lady almost there fdd? Just need to know if i should start the flush


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 10, 2010)

WonderWoman 35 days
Just wondering how much longer I'm looking at.. Trying to plan ahead  Thanks in advace fdd!!


----------



## straydarknight (Sep 10, 2010)

You need to harvest now before the bud rot sets in on that thing, its dying.


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 10, 2010)

ive got some purple kush girls, hope someone can find time too look at em and tell me what they think for a rough harvest time. most of them are at 4-5 weeks. some are just starting to turn purple,


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 10, 2010)

I know you got alot of people to go through, but when you get the chance fdd,


----------



## carokann (Sep 10, 2010)

i got some of that going on my outdoor plant as mtngrl, i think its some kind of mold/bud rot. what do i do about it? should i harvest or cut it away or what?


----------



## danno48 (Sep 10, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> I know you got alot of people to go through, but when you get the chance fdd,


Pic #2 is a beautiful plant in it's own right. I know a lot of decorative gardeners that would to have that plant. The symmetry is amazing. What strain is that?


----------



## TitoM (Sep 10, 2010)

thanx for all the help i got some nut brun two weeks ago


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 10, 2010)

danno48 said:


> Pic #2 is a beautiful plant in it's own right. I know a lot of decorative gardeners that would to have that plant. The symmetry is amazing. What strain is that?


Yeah she looks crazy from above. I lose count every time i try to count all the bud spots. Always around 60ish. Strain is unknown. Friend ordered a bunch of seeds, his dumbass dropped them all on the floor and mixed em up, so he just said whatever take whichever 2 i want. Im pretty happy with my choices. I think he ended up with the freebie strains  Mine smells very lemony/skunk. And he did order a cross of some skunk so i think i lucked out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> View attachment 1147956View attachment 1147955View attachment 1147952View attachment 1147948View attachment 1147945View attachment 1147940
> View attachment 1147922What about these? Pics 1, 4, 6, and 9 are the same plant. Pics 2, 7, and 8 are also the same plant. I think pic 3 is a some kind of sativa. Taking forever.


10 - 14 days on all those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

L24kers said:


> How long do I got?!!


why don't mine ever look like that?

they look done. within a few days anyways.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

guod1977 said:


> i'd like to say i have an idea of when to start flushing, but i'll leave it up to the experts. these are in a greenhouse, fed with molasses- only concern is it's starting to heat up here in N .CA- we get late heat waves until the end of Oct.
> first pic is an unknown. second is a casey jones and last is UK cheese.
> thanks-


3 more weeks.

feed them a couple fat doses of bloom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

mntngrl said:


> View attachment 1148498 View attachment 1148497 View attachment 1148496These ladies are 10 weeks into flowering. The top of one bud has changed to brown while the rest of the bud and plant is still green. The fan leaves are all turning yellow and some have spots on them. The resin glands are still mostly clear. Sorry but the camera isn't good enough for a close up to show that, but I've included pics of the bud in question.
> 
> What to do? Cut off at bottom of the brown bud or ??


there is a caterpillar in there. snap off the brown part. he may be gone, look for poo. 

feed them some bloom, a fat dose.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

New Grower 420 said:


> View attachment 1148502View attachment 1148501View attachment 11485004 weeks


yeah they are.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

tybudz said:


> View attachment 1148503 have any isea how long??


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> This lady almost there fdd? Just need to know if i should start the flush


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> WonderWoman 35 days
> Just wondering how much longer I'm looking at.. Trying to plan ahead  Thanks in advace fdd!!
> 
> View attachment 1148691View attachment 1148690


halfway there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

<3too.grow said:


> ive got some purple kush girls, hope someone can find time too look at em and tell me what they think for a rough harvest time. most of them are at 4-5 weeks. some are just starting to turn purple,


another month. 

feed them some bloom.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> I know you got alot of people to go through, but when you get the chance fdd,


very nice control. 

3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

TitoM said:


> thanx for all the help i got some nut brun two weeks agoView attachment 1148874View attachment 1148875View attachment 1148877View attachment 1148879


looks like about 2 more to go. plain water.


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 10, 2010)

Six weeks 2 days into 12/12. Still feeding her. Not many white hairs popping out any longer.

Thanks


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 10, 2010)

hey fdd 
ive got these girls who are normally done by 9 weeks but its a bit colder and they are taking their time 
how long do ya think
also thanks for keeping on this thread ,i know your a busy man


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Six weeks 2 days into 12/12. Still feeding her. Not many white hairs popping out any longer.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1148924


maybe another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 10, 2010)

jimmy130380 said:


> hey fdd
> ive got these girls who are normally done by 9 weeks but its a bit colder and they are taking their time
> how long do ya think
> also thanks for keeping on this thread ,i know your a busy man


wow, hella hairy. i knew a girl like that once. 

looks like 2 more weeks, at least.


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe another week.


Cheers man, I'll start flushing her


----------



## jimmy130380 (Sep 10, 2010)

thank you fdd
i think its so hairy cause of all high p-k additives shes had


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 10, 2010)

One more for ya fdd


----------



## napa23 (Sep 10, 2010)

How long do you think for this one. 
View attachment 1148998View attachment 1148999View attachment 1149000View attachment 1149002View attachment 1149003View attachment 1149004View attachment 1149005View attachment 1149007View attachment 1149008View attachment 1149009View attachment 1149010


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> halfway there.


Thanks you sir! I'll be back soon

Some more rep for ya!!!


----------



## mntngrl (Sep 11, 2010)

I'd been using golden humic nectar (started using as a foliar feed) then switch over to adding to the soil along with Guano Company's Budswel. It's been right at 3 weeks since last feeding. The trics haven't turned yet. They're still clear. Hoping to see some sign soon!

Thank you fdd! I'll let you know what I found when I check them this evening.


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

Are these ready to harvest? I know their a bit premature, but I'm way too paranoid


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> One more for ya fdd
> 
> View attachment 1148962



looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

napa23 said:


> How long do you think for this one.
> View attachment 1148998View attachment 1148999View attachment 1149000View attachment 1149002View attachment 1149003View attachment 1149004View attachment 1149005View attachment 1149007View attachment 1149008View attachment 1149009View attachment 1149010



that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> View attachment 1149169View attachment 1149168View attachment 1149167View attachment 1149166View attachment 1149165View attachment 1149164View attachment 1149163View attachment 1149162View attachment 1149161View attachment 1149160
> View attachment 1149159View attachment 1149158View attachment 1149157
> 
> Are these ready to harvest? I know their a bit premature, but I'm way too paranoid



one of those is a hermy. it is pollinating everything. the one with the purplish white pods. the first picture.

the female has a few weeks yet.


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> one of those is a hermy. it is pollinating everything. the one with the purplish white pods. the first picture.
> 
> the female has a few weeks yet.


If I cut them down now, will they still be smokeable? I'm not trying to acheive the ultimate high, more of a head buzz,


----------



## chusett (Sep 11, 2010)

lol it´ll be smokeable but disgusting.
dont do premies u will feel guilt lol


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> one of those is a hermy. it is pollinating everything. the one with the purplish white pods. the first picture.
> 
> the female has a few weeks yet.


should i cut the hermie?


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I went and cut the hermie as well as another bud (I think it is a bud).

I checked my other plants and a few buds show signs of seeds - should I leave them as they are?

Here are some close-ups

Any advice?


----------



## chusett (Sep 11, 2010)

if u really see seeds u should try dutchmaster Reverse...
otherwise u really are forced to harvest premies..
just monitor closely if its not tooo bad and this is for ur own consumption maybe u can try let it finish


----------



## NoRegrets (Sep 11, 2010)

I had some problems with this grow, potting soil I purchased had bugs amongst other things. Just wondering How much longer?


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 days on all those.


Preciate it. See ya in 2 weeks.


----------



## carokann (Sep 11, 2010)

noregrets, if fdd tells you 2 weeks on those things...someone correct me if im wrong, but those ugly tiny leaves coming outta ur cola mean past maturity(ripeness). i read and experienced those things, they help the plant stay alive.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> should i cut the hermie?


yes, chop it down. maybe make oil out of it.


----------



## tybudz (Sep 11, 2010)

when a strain says 53-60 days flower.

Is that from the day you put on 12/12 or from when it starts to actually flower??


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> View attachment 1149270View attachment 1149269View attachment 1149268
> 
> Well, I went and cut the hermie as well as another bud (I think it is a bud).
> 
> ...


that's a hermy. those are male flowers. you got some bad genetics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

NoRegrets said:


> I had some problems with this grow, potting soil I purchased had bugs amongst other things. Just wondering How much longer?


i'd give that plain water for 5 to 7 days then chop it.


----------



## fugit (Sep 11, 2010)

this is cherry pie 8 weeks in, the top looks a lot closer to done then the bottom 8(


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

tybudz said:


> when a strain says 53-60 days flower.
> 
> Is that from the day you put on 12/12 or from when it starts to actually flower??


the day you change your timer is the first day of the flower cycle.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

fugit said:


> View attachment 1149836View attachment 1149835 this is cherry pie 8 weeks in, the top looks a lot closer to done then the bottom 8(


7 - 10 more days. looks pretty tasty.


----------



## fugit (Sep 11, 2010)

View attachment 1149851View attachment 1149850 
Thanks its my first NorthWest outdoor (these are all of the same plant)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

fugit said:


> View attachment 1149855View attachment 1149854View attachment 1149853View attachment 1149852View attachment 1149851View attachment 1149850View attachment 1149849View attachment 1149848View attachment 1149847View attachment 1149846View attachment 1149845View attachment 1149844
> Thanks its my first NorthWest outdoor (these are all of the same plant)


2 more weeks.


----------



## Cannifornia (Sep 11, 2010)

hey nice thread to start...sure are helping alotta people out. I have 2 plants growing under the sun right now. (I started pretty late) but better late than never right?

Theyve been outdoors since August 1st. So they are..40 days old now? ha. Both in 3gallon buckets and they only Vegged to 13" each...they started flowering id say 2-3 weeks ago. (Indica-Romulan) and (Sativa-Headband) I know the Romulan harvests much later than the Headband and I can already tell..but not sure whens a good time to harvest each one. I want to get the most outta my yield obviously since they are so puny..but i want the right high for each one and i dont wanna miss that window.

*Romulan*


----------



## Cannifornia (Sep 11, 2010)

bottom 2 are the Headband.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

Cannifornia said:


> hey nice thread to start...sure are helping alotta people out. I have 2 plants growing under the sun right now. (I started pretty late) but better late than never right?
> 
> Theyve been outdoors since August 1st. So they are..40 days old now? ha. Both in 3gallon buckets and they only Vegged to 13" each...they started flowering id say 2-3 weeks ago. (Indica-Romulan) and (Sativa-Headband) I know the Romulan harvests much later than the Headband and I can already tell..but not sure whens a good time to harvest each one. I want to get the most outta my yield obviously since they are so puny..but i want the right high for each one and i dont wanna miss that window.
> 
> ...


those are not finished yet.


----------



## Cannifornia (Sep 11, 2010)

for sure. Ill post updated pics in about 2 weeks. hopefully the bone meal i added in a few days ago kicks in! =D


----------



## cannabis420420 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## ilovebuds (Sep 11, 2010)

first three are from a bag seed, started flowering towards the end of july, last two pics are from super silver haze whch started flowering a week or so after the first. obviously slower due to stativa. thanks dude


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

cannabis420420 said:


>


weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2010)

ilovebuds said:


> View attachment 1150032View attachment 1150024View attachment 1150028View attachment 1150026View attachment 1150022first three are from a bag seed, started flowering towards the end of july, last two pics are from super silver haze whch started flowering a week or so after the first. obviously slower due to stativa. thanks dude


two more weeks.


----------



## ilovebuds (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> two more weeks.


 for the first plant correct?


----------



## mntngrl (Sep 11, 2010)

I took the branch with the brown bud on the top, and broke it open. No bugs, but rot! Split the green from the moldy rotten and now letting the green dry. Check the rest of the buds and so far everything still looks good. When I checked them last night, the trics were beginning to turn cloudy. Shouldn't be much longer now. 

Thanks for the help and advice!


----------



## a9ymous (Sep 11, 2010)

about 9 weeks... thanks!


----------



## maryjane25 (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is one uuugly hermie plant that has seeds, bud, and flowers. Was wondering what the heck do I do with this thing? It was my only grow so I wanted to finish. Never could find Dutch Masters Reverse... Is it done? Do I just cut the fan leaves off, hang upside down, then put it in a glass jar? Im so lost... Please help!


----------



## cushpak (Sep 11, 2010)

Day 44 since sexed and 60 of 12/12
All pictures of same plant  

View attachment 1150172View attachment 1150174View attachment 1150178View attachment 1150182


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

maryjane25 said:


> Here is one uuugly hermie plant that has seeds, bud, and flowers. Was wondering what the heck do I do with this thing? It was my only grow so I wanted to finish. Never could find Dutch Masters Reverse... Is it done? Do I just cut the fan leaves off, hang upside down, then put it in a glass jar? Im so lost... Please help!


same problem here dude, I chopped the hermie and hope to stop pollenation sensation vibration. Lets see what happens Raaassssss- ya know, always havea good hope for Jah Rass


----------



## Elgrande (Sep 11, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> View attachment 1149270View attachment 1149269View attachment 1149268
> 
> Well, I went and cut the hermie as well as another bud (I think it is a bud).
> 
> ...


quick dired one bud - major head high, but short lived


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 11, 2010)

maryjane25 said:


> Here is one uuugly hermie plant that has seeds, bud, and flowers. Was wondering what the heck do I do with this thing? It was my only grow so I wanted to finish. Never could find Dutch Masters Reverse... Is it done? Do I just cut the fan leaves off, hang upside down, then put it in a glass jar? Im so lost... Please help!


This happened to a clone I made of a bagseed strain. I harvested like any other Cannabis plant and during the trimming process, I took out the seeds and put them in a separate container for cooking. You can press the oil out of the seed and use it to add yummy natural flavor to foods. I hung the hermie to dry and now I have a jar of hermie bud that isn't as potent as my other jars of bud but it works well for Blunts or Giant J's


----------



## soop (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, so curious if this big green monster is ready, or at least getting close...







This thing is already peeking over my hedges by at least a foot now ....


----------



## theexpress (Sep 11, 2010)

cushpak said:


> Day 44 since sexed and 60 of 12/12
> All pictures of same plant
> 
> View attachment 1150168View attachment 1150172View attachment 1150174View attachment 1150178View attachment 1150182


one more week man..


----------



## theexpress (Sep 11, 2010)

soop said:


> Ok, so curious if this big green monster is ready, or at least getting close...
> 
> View attachment 1150562
> 
> ...


atleast another month on that sativa dom


----------



## TitoM (Sep 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like about 2 more to go. plain water.


thanx fdd!!!!!!!


----------



## Canon (Sep 11, 2010)

This was an experiment that hasn't ended.
Figured all would be lost long before now.
Anyways, I'm guessing 3-5 days before harvest?
Last thursday I looked and flushed. Had 60% clear, 40% cloudy, 0% amber on the trics.
Couple hours ago I found 20% clear, 80% cloudy, 0% amber.
Thinking 3-5 days left,, am I close?
Not really looking for couch-lock.
Here's some poor pics, but, the best I can do.
ANY input appreciated,,, thanks.
 




 
I really appreciate any and all input.
Closest I ever got to a sucessful indoor grow. So, I'm really just winging it.


----------



## Dankchron420 (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey how long do you think my plant has until harvest and a guess on how much will it yield???????? (First Grow, Outdoor)

Strain: Silver Haze


3rd week of flowering..." I Think"

View attachment 1150743


any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 11, 2010)

Feed some more or begin flush? 707 headband.


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 11, 2010)

is it done or how much longer you think for a heavy high?


----------



## hempstead (Sep 11, 2010)

Whiteberry at 8 weeks. What do you think fdd? She still has some white hairs around but hasnt swelled much in a couple days. I was thinking about letting her go a few more days to see if she starts swelling again.View attachment 1150878View attachment 1150879View attachment 1150880View attachment 1150881View attachment 1150882


----------



## southsacboy916 (Sep 11, 2010)

that shit looks done to me hempstead... if it were me id pull it.


----------



## NoRegrets (Sep 12, 2010)

carokann said:


> noregrets, if fdd tells you 2 weeks on those things...someone correct me if im wrong, but those ugly tiny leaves coming outta ur cola mean past maturity(ripeness). i read and experienced those things, they help the plant stay alive.





fdd2blk said:


> i'd give that plain water for 5 to 7 days then chop it.


Thank you both! It is just bagseed, vegged for two weeks, then 12/12. Its been 7 weeks flowering so far. READY TO CHOP!!!

My soil grow did much better than my hydro attempt but Im no quitter, lol


----------



## tony2draw (Sep 12, 2010)

ready yet?


----------



## Bonker lights (Sep 12, 2010)

hey fdd2blk great thread here my second ever plant so how long u think???





cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

a9ymous said:


> about 9 weeks... thanks!



looks about done from here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

maryjane25 said:


> Here is one uuugly hermie plant that has seeds, bud, and flowers. Was wondering what the heck do I do with this thing? It was my only grow so I wanted to finish. Never could find Dutch Masters Reverse... Is it done? Do I just cut the fan leaves off, hang upside down, then put it in a glass jar? Im so lost... Please help!



kill it. make honey oil if you have the means. feed the seeds to the birds.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

cushpak said:


> Day 44 since sexed and 60 of 12/12
> All pictures of same plant



i'd give that another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

soop said:


> Ok, so curious if this big green monster is ready, or at least getting close...
> 
> View attachment 1150562
> 
> ...



still a month to go.

nice tree,


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Feed some more or begin flush? 707 headband.
> 
> View attachment 1150853View attachment 1150854View attachment 1150855


start 2 week flush now.... everything is on scheduel


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Canon said:


> This was an experiment that hasn't ended.
> Figured all would be lost long before now.
> Anyways, I'm guessing 3-5 days before harvest?
> Last thursday I looked and flushed. Had 60% clear, 40% cloudy, 0% amber on the trics.
> ...



i'd say 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Dankchron420 said:


> Hey how long do you think my plant has until harvest and a guess on how much will it yield???????? (First Grow, Outdoor)
> 
> Strain: Silver Haze
> 
> ...


can't see your pic.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

714Skyhi said:


> is it done or how much longer you think for a heavy high?View attachment 1150873View attachment 1150874View attachment 1150875View attachment 1150876


10-14 more days bro... i hope your flushing!!! that should give you a heavy high...... cuzz some peopkle would say to harvest now......


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Feed some more or begin flush? 707 headband.
> 
> View attachment 1150853View attachment 1150854View attachment 1150855


start flushing.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Whiteberry at 8 weeks. What do you think fdd? She still has some white hairs around but hasnt swelled much in a couple days. I was thinking about letting her go a few more days to see if she starts swelling again.View attachment 1150878View attachment 1150879View attachment 1150880View attachment 1150881View attachment 1150882


your done...... have you been flushing? if not it wont kill her to flush for 5-7 days...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

tony2draw said:


> ready yet?


7-9 more days


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

714Skyhi said:


> is it done or how much longer you think for a heavy high?View attachment 1150873View attachment 1150874View attachment 1150875View attachment 1150876



2 more weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> hey fdd2blk great thread here my second ever plant so how long u think???
> View attachment 1151443
> View attachment 1151440
> View attachment 1151441
> ...


that done to perfection by my standards.... you clearly have a grasp on when to harvest but im gratefull you showed us those pix anyways cuzz they look fucking great..... your a perfect example of how patiance is paid off!!! chop now dry cure if you want and enjoy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Whiteberry at 8 weeks. What do you think fdd? She still has some white hairs around but hasnt swelled much in a couple days. I was thinking about letting her go a few more days to see if she starts swelling again.View attachment 1150878View attachment 1150879View attachment 1150880View attachment 1150881View attachment 1150882



that's finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

tony2draw said:


> ready yet?



10 to 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> hey fdd2blk great thread here my second ever plant so how long u think???
> View attachment 1151443
> View attachment 1151440
> View attachment 1151441
> ...



that's finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 10-14 more days bro... i hope your flushing!!! that should give you a heavy high...... cuzz some peopkle would say to harvest now......



dude, i'm right here. 

start your own thread, please.

thanks.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, i'm right here.


LOL, sounds like you don't want help with this thread?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> LOL, sounds like you don't want help with this thread?



no thanks, i think i got it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, i'm right here.
> 
> start your own thread, please.
> 
> thanks.


LOL...... "forgiveness please"......


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 12, 2010)

lol^^^



fdd2blk said:


> no thanks, i think i got it.


You got it, I know and I trust you man


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 12, 2010)

Hows does this look? I had a seasoned vetrin look over it and he said "The sacks are not filled, its not ripe"

Second one, if it gets any bigger its going to break! Also he said its not "Ripe" the sacks are in stage two, getting big but not filled.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Hows does this look? I had a seasoned vetrin look over it and he said "The sacks are not filled, its not ripe"


since fdd aint around ill let you know you got 3 more weeks bro....


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Hows does this look? I had a seasoned vetrin look over it and he said "The sacks are not filled, its not ripe"
> 
> Second one, if it gets any bigger its going to break! Also he said its not "Ripe" the sacks are in stage two, getting big but not filled.



2 more weeks from what i can see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> since fdd aint around ill let you know you got 3 more weeks bro....



dude, GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!

are you fucking stupid?

seriously.

how many times do i have to tell you? 

start your OWN thread.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, GET THE FUCK OFF MY THREAD!!!!!
> 
> are you fucking stupid?
> 
> ...


you need to get off my nutts man... i tried being nice to you.. its outbursts like that why your not a mod no more.... if your soo mad why dont you just close this one??? ooo wait you cant...... IMA BE HERE GIVING ADVICE ON WHEN TO CHOP ESP WHEN THEY BUILD UP.. DEAL WITH IT...

this is the internet and open to the public.... you should be happy im helping you out has well has the growers im helping out... you need to stop being so o.c.d.......


----------



## a9ymous (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks about done from here.


huzzah! will start on water only today. some parts of the plant look less ready but i'll try selective harvesting. thanks!


----------



## weed heed (Sep 12, 2010)

cn u tell me how long iv got 2 go


----------



## nathenking (Sep 12, 2010)

check em out>>>


----------



## xlxMATTxlx (Sep 12, 2010)

nathenking said:


> check em out>>>


hey man wats up ummmm i can tell u wait until the budz are nice and hard and u will be happy if u listined to me man take them down maby 2 weeks trust mee peace happy smokeing


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you need to get off my nutts man... i tried being nice to you.. its outbursts like that why your not a mod no more.... if your soo mad why dont you just close this one??? ooo wait you cant...... IMA BE HERE GIVING ADVICE ON WHEN TO CHOP ESP WHEN THEY BUILD UP.. DEAL WITH IT...
> 
> this is the internet and open to the public.... you should be happy im helping you out has well has the growers im helping out... you need to stop being so o.c.d.......


Maybe it had something to do with him trying to sell pot on the website? Or was he not a mod then?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you need to get off my nutts man... i tried being nice to you.. its outbursts like that why your not a mod no more.... if your soo mad why dont you just close this one??? ooo wait you cant...... IMA BE HERE GIVING ADVICE ON WHEN TO CHOP ESP WHEN THEY BUILD UP.. DEAL WITH IT...
> 
> this is the internet and open to the public.... you should be happy im helping you out has well has the growers im helping out... you need to stop being so o.c.d.......




um, i'm still a mod and i did try to ask politely. it is you who is showing no respect. 

please stop confusing people on my thread. thank you.

i see no reason for you to take this any further.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

weed heed said:


> View attachment 1151962cn u tell me how long iv got 2 goView attachment 1151961


at least 3 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

nathenking said:


> check em out>>>


very nice. 2 more weeks, eh?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Twistedfunk said:


> Maybe it had something to do with him trying to sell pot on the website? Or was he not a mod then?



wtf are you guys going on about?


----------



## carokann (Sep 12, 2010)

is there a standard for when outdoors finish?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

carokann said:


> is there a standard for when outdoors finish?View attachment 1152144View attachment 1152145View attachment 1152146



those look done. 

outdoor finish at different times, depending on the strain.


----------



## Drunken Ninja (Sep 12, 2010)

Fdd What's wrong with her leaves & How much longer do you spect? (ThankYou) Sorry if the pics are kinda blury.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> very nice. 2 more weeks, eh?


yep, maybe 10 days...


----------



## ILikeToGrow (Sep 12, 2010)

they arnt the best pics but do you have a guestimation about how long?


----------



## robchs (Sep 12, 2010)

Great thread...How about these Fdd?..Sorry about the pics, nighttime and raining.


----------



## nycgavin (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey check this one out, any idea's?


----------



## Heshyyyy (Sep 12, 2010)

hey how muchlonger for these???


----------



## smokefrogg (Sep 12, 2010)

hi fdd2blk, thanks again for help on that thai, those things are weird, harvested her at 16 weeks, harvested another at 13 1/2 and it was very different, weird plant for sure...i will keep growing it over and over and trying it at different amounts of time between 13 weeks and up to 18 maybe lol....here's a pic of what i got @ 16 weeks with her, no clue on weight, the pic shows 16oz. mason jars (damn whispy stuff, it got up to 110 in that cabinet, i have it down to 85 mostly and the current batch are much denser)






here we have what world of seeds is calling "columbian gold", this little beer cup grow is @ 43 days flowering






also a bagseed acapulco gold also @ 43 days flowering.....actually this picture sucks, i'd take it again but the light is off now =\ well, if you can decipher man i'd appreciate any input of yours


----------



## petersparker (Sep 12, 2010)

Hey, I'm thinking this plant has about 3 more weeks, I have a 100x magnifier but I don't think this will really help me until the last week or so, I'm planning on half amber, half whitish... Any input would be great, thanks!


More Pics on my thread if you'd care to take a look:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/362457-cali-gdp-first-outdoor-grow.html


----------



## TokenBroken (Sep 12, 2010)

How long do you give this one?


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

ILikeToGrow said:


> they arnt the best pics but do you have a guestimation about how long?


lol comeon maan you know you got a ways to go.. looks like 7-8 more weeks on that shit


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks.I had to harvest urly do to caterpillers and I think bud rot or something there was brown leafs on some nugs so I cracked them open and they looked rotten.but I still got a good amount without it.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

nycgavin said:


> Hey check this one out, any idea's?


 
also early has fuck into bloom... im sure fdd would want you to come back in like 3 weeks and ask him then.. lol


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> hey how muchlonger for these???


lol 12 years..... many more weeks dude...


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

petersparker said:


> Hey, I'm thinking this plant has about 3 more weeks, I have a 100x magnifier but I don't think this will really help me until the last week or so, I'm planning on half amber, half whitish... Any input would be great, thanks!
> 
> 
> More Pics on my thread if you'd care to take a look:
> ...


prolly around a month... if i was you i would let that go has long has your grow season allows


----------



## theexpress (Sep 12, 2010)

TokenBroken said:


> How long do you give this one? View attachment 1152948View attachment 1152949View attachment 1152950


i looked at it for a while... i wanna say around 3 more weeks.....


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i looked at it for a while... i wanna say around 3 more weeks.....


dude...fdd's gonna be pissed...


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 12, 2010)

theexpress.... This isn't your thread and everyone is asking fdd2blk for his advice, if you want people to ask you then start your own thread!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Drunken Ninja said:


> View attachment 1152181View attachment 1152180 Fdd What's wrong with her leaves & How much longer do you spect? (ThankYou) Sorry if the pics are kinda blury.


she wants some food.

4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

ILikeToGrow said:


> they arnt the best pics but do you have a guestimation about how long?


3 to 4 more weeks from what i see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

robchs said:


> Great thread...How about these Fdd?..Sorry about the pics, nighttime and raining.


can't see your pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

nycgavin said:


> Hey check this one out, any idea's?



3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Heshyyyy said:


> hey how muchlonger for these???


3 to 4 weeks. they look hungry.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> hi fdd2blk, thanks again for help on that thai, those things are weird, harvested her at 16 weeks, harvested another at 13 1/2 and it was very different, weird plant for sure...i will keep growing it over and over and trying it at different amounts of time between 13 weeks and up to 18 maybe lol....here's a pic of what i got @ 16 weeks with her, no clue on weight, the pic shows 16oz. mason jars (damn whispy stuff, it got up to 110 in that cabinet, i have it down to 85 mostly and the current batch are much denser)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those have a ways to go yet. 

you should try some green crack genetics. they finish in 45 - 50 days. i'm working on some crosses right now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

petersparker said:


> Hey, I'm thinking this plant has about 3 more weeks, I have a 100x magnifier but I don't think this will really help me until the last week or so, I'm planning on half amber, half whitish... Any input would be great, thanks!
> 
> 
> More Pics on my thread if you'd care to take a look:
> ...


yeah, at least 3.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

TokenBroken said:


> How long do you give this one? View attachment 1152948View attachment 1152949View attachment 1152950


2 to 3 more weeks on that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> theexpress.... This isn't your thread and everyone is asking fdd2blk for his advice, if you want people to ask you then start your own thread!


he wants to start shit and then hate on me for addressing it. this is not going to end pretty and it will ruin this thread before it is over.
dude came in to my thread and refuses to show any respect after i have been more than polite with him.
let's all take note of this before we continue.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> he wants to start shit and then hate on me for addressing it. this is not going to end pretty and it will ruin this thread before it is over.
> dude came in to my thread and refuses to show any respect after i have been more than polite with him.
> let's all take note of this before we continue.


I just read back through the thread, didn't know this was a previous problem! I was just pissed that some guy was trying to jack your thread! No worries fdd everyone will wait for your feedback! If others want to try to act like they know what the fuck they are doing everyone will wait for your feedback! He was acting like you are not on here enough!!!! LOL No worries bro all that come here or sub to this thread know that your opinion is the only one that counts! Let the other d-bags try to rain on your show, there are always people like that in this world!


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 13, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> I just read back through the thread, didn't know this was a previous problem! I was just pissed that some guy was trying to jack your thread! No worries fdd everyone will wait for your feedback! If others want to try to act like they know what the fuck they are doing everyone will wait for your feedback! He was acting like you are not on here enough!!!! LOL No worries bro all that come here or sub to this thread know that your opinion is the only one that counts! Let the other d-bags try to rain on your show, there are always people like that in this world!


I agree with this guy^^


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

most people coming here have at least a few days if not a few weeks to even worry. i check in at least once a day?

where's the fire?


----------



## sine143 (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> where's the fire?


in my bic man! I'll probably throw pics up in about 4 days or so. the whiteberry just hit day 52, and I started flushing a couple days ago


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

sine143 said:


> in my bic man! I'll probably throw pics up in about 4 days or so. the whiteberry just hit day 52, and I started flushing a couple days ago



sweeet.


----------



## KushLoud (Sep 13, 2010)

HOW LONG DOES EVERYONE THINK THIS PLANT HAS TILL ITS READY????? first grow.seed from good mids.started the plant indoor and transfered it outdoor. ....COMMENT or TIPS would be cool too!!


----------



## KushLoud (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Elgrande (Sep 13, 2010)

are they almost ready?


----------



## fatstony (Sep 13, 2010)

View attachment 1153497Another outdoor Norcal...I think Big Bud...What do ya think?


----------



## TGROW (Sep 13, 2010)

how we looking buddy?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

KushLoud said:


> View attachment 1153284View attachment 1153285


two months to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> View attachment 1153289View attachment 1153288View attachment 1153287are they almost ready?


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

fatstony said:


> View attachment 1153515View attachment 1153514View attachment 1153511View attachment 1153502View attachment 1153497Another outdoor Norcal...I think Big Bud...View attachment 1153495What do ya think?



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

TGROW said:


> how we looking buddy?
> View attachment 1153530View attachment 1153531


a week, maybe. looks pretty close.


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm new so hello to all, Fdd could I get a forecast on my growth on the HINDU KUSH, An E.T on Cut time, when to begin flush. thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

J3D1 said:


> I'm new so hello to all, Fdd could I get a forecast on my growth on the HINDU KUSH, An E.T on Cut time, when to begin flush. thanks


looks like at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for getting back FDD,any suggestions on when to begin my flush?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

J3D1 said:


> Thanks for getting back FDD,any suggestions on when to begin my flush?


i water with plain water the last 2 weeks. that is my flush.


----------



## aqueous2001 (Sep 13, 2010)

So i'm a first time growing here using a PC grow case with 26w CFL's. I'm almost 100% sure this LR2 is done. This is day 49, 7 weeks. I have a microscope and it looks like me like the trichs are 100% cloudy, with about 30% amber. (sorry for the not so great quality pic from the microscope.) I would say hairs are about 50% or less orange and it does appear to be growing more bud at the top of the main cola based on the white hairs seen here, but please see pictures for form your own opinion. 

I gave them the last dose of nutes last week, and now using water only. I suspect the plant finished early due to higher than ideal heat, or maybe some stress, but not really sure. See the attached pictures, and give me your opinions, should I chop or wait. If i'm waiting how much longer do you think? How does this compare to other LR2 PC grows?

Thanks!


----------



## skinlab (Sep 13, 2010)

As the title says, its a outdoor bagseed grow. Sativa dominant im guessing. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

aqueous2001 said:


> So i'm a first time growing here using a PC grow case with 26w CFL's. I'm almost 100% sure this LR2 is done. This is day 49, 7 weeks. I have a microscope and it looks like me like the trichs are 100% cloudy, with about 30% amber. (sorry for the not so great quality pic from the microscope.) I would say hairs are about 50% or less orange and it does appear to be growing more bud at the top of the main cola based on the white hairs seen here, but please see pictures for form your own opinion.
> 
> I gave them the last dose of nutes last week, and now using water only. I suspect the plant finished early due to higher than ideal heat, or maybe some stress, but not really sure. See the attached pictures, and give me your opinions, should I chop or wait. If i'm waiting how much longer do you think? How does this compare to other LR2 PC grows?
> 
> Thanks!



i'd say another week, maybe 10 days.


----------



## outerlimits (Sep 13, 2010)

theexpress said:


> you need to get off my nutts man... i tried being nice to you.. its outbursts like that why your not a mod no more.... if your soo mad why dont you just close this one??? ooo wait you cant...... IMA BE HERE GIVING ADVICE ON WHEN TO CHOP ESP WHEN THEY BUILD UP.. DEAL WITH IT...
> 
> this is the internet and open to the public.... you should be happy im helping you out has well has the growers im helping out... you need to stop being so o.c.d.......


Dude, no one wants your advice, we are here for fdd's advice since it is his thread and we have seen the work he has done. Get out.


----------



## zviper (Sep 13, 2010)

here are my two plants how much longer?


----------



## aqueous2001 (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say another week, maybe 10 days.


 Thanks Fdd! At this stage of growth, do you think the buds will thicken up any, or has growth pretty much stopped?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 13, 2010)

See I was close aqueous!!


----------



## jeff.bridges (Sep 13, 2010)

I cant wait dude. Tell me that this one has one more day to be ready. Its in buds from ground and I am visiting it 60 times per day. Will it come faster if i visit it 80 times per day?


----------



## Drunken Ninja (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks man, glad to hear it's not Nute burn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

zviper said:


> here are my two plants how much longer?


one of those is done. the other another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

aqueous2001 said:


> Thanks Fdd! At this stage of growth, do you think the buds will thicken up any, or has growth pretty much stopped?


they may harden up a little, but now it's mostly ripening happening.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> I cant wait dude. Tell me that this one has one more day to be ready. Its in buds from ground and I am visiting it 60 times per day. Will it come faster if i visit it 80 times per day?
> View attachment 1153894
> View attachment 1153897
> View attachment 1153899


you have a month to go yet.


----------



## jeff.bridges (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you have a month to go yet.


 Can I chop a little?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> Can I chop a little?


no, you will enjoy the high and want more. it will be an endless downward spiral. by harvest time there will barely be a top nugget left. come on brother, hang on.


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 13, 2010)

White Castle From Nirvana they say 8-10weeks. These are 7 weeks today.


----------



## Metattron (Sep 13, 2010)

What do you think of these? Most pistils are brown but some white ones are still sprouting. Trichs look cloudy in one shot here but under mag they are clear.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> White Castle From Nirvana they say 8-10weeks. These are 7 weeks today.


looks like about 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

Metattron said:


> What do you think of these? Most pistils are brown but some white ones are still sprouting. Trichs look cloudy in one shot here but under mag they are clear.
> View attachment 1154062View attachment 1154063View attachment 1154072View attachment 1154073View attachment 1154074View attachment 1154075




that kinda looks done.


----------



## ILikeToGrow (Sep 13, 2010)

thanks fdd, that was my guess!


----------



## Metattron (Sep 13, 2010)

Cheers fdd. This is just 6 weeks in but I'll have to flush. Buds are kinda small, was hoping they would grow some more, but guess I'll have to see what happens while flushing for a week or so.


----------



## maddman (Sep 13, 2010)

You told me 2 weeks, 2 weeks ago so I am wondering how I'm looking now. Thanks.


----------



## zviper (Sep 13, 2010)

the one thats done, is the yellowing one?


----------



## total (Sep 13, 2010)

000000000000000000000000000000000


----------



## wiseone420 (Sep 13, 2010)

Can you help me out on these? first 3 are my U.K. Cheese


These are of my Bubba Kush.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Here's another "ShortRider," I'm thinking another week possibly??

View attachment 1154389View attachment 1154388


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 13, 2010)

Heya Fdd,

First pic is from a week ago and the rest are from today. Thanks again


----------



## cfm6793 (Sep 13, 2010)

2-3 weeks is my guess. What do you think


----------



## Robert Richmond (Sep 13, 2010)

What do you think? Only one i got is the cola.


----------



## smokefrogg (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have a ways to go yet.
> 
> you should try some green crack genetics. they finish in 45 - 50 days. i'm working on some crosses right now.


thanks again fdd2blk, funny you mention that, i am a big fan of green crack actually *yum!*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

maddman said:


> You told me 2 weeks, 2 weeks ago so I am wondering how I'm looking now. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1154173View attachment 1154174


thank you for checking back in. looks like i was off a bit. i'd let it go another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

total said:


> Hey man, short ryder from nirvana - says 6 to 8 weeks and its been 8 weeks now but it got off to a bad start - what do u think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1154188View attachment 1154191View attachment 1154192View attachment 1154193View attachment 1154194


i'd let that go a couple more days. maybe a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

wiseone420 said:


> Can you help me out on these? first 3 are my U.K. Cheese
> View attachment 1154260View attachment 1154267View attachment 1154272
> 
> These are of my Bubba Kush.
> View attachment 1154282View attachment 1154289View attachment 1154297


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Here's another "ShortRider," I'm thinking another week possibly??
> 
> View attachment 1154389View attachment 1154388


i'd push it a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Heya Fdd,
> 
> First pic is from a week ago and the rest are from today. Thanks again
> 
> View attachment 1154413View attachment 1154414View attachment 1154415View attachment 1154416View attachment 1154417View attachment 1154418



those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

cfm6793 said:


> 2-3 weeks is my guess. What do you think


4 to 5.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

Robert Richmond said:


> What do you think? Only one i got is the cola.
> 
> View attachment 1154432


looks like a couple more weeks. hard to tell with only that one pic though.


----------



## maddman (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you for checking back in. looks like i was off a bit. i'd let it go another week.


There are 2 different plants there. So 1 week on both right? This is my first grow and patience is definitely the hardest part because it smells so good. Thanks again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

maddman said:


> There are 2 different plants there. So 1 week on both right? This is my first grow and patience is definitely the hardest part because it smells so good. Thanks again.


yeah, they both look about as ready as the other.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks again bro, the wonderwoman will be coming back in a few weeks


----------



## 420kushhaze (Sep 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this thread is LOADED with some really, really nice bud shots as well.


yea it is...cant wait to post mine! ; p


----------



## WeedBuzz (Sep 13, 2010)

Wats up bro,how long would u say man?
Peace.


----------



## theexpress (Sep 13, 2010)

WeedBuzz said:


> Wats up bro,how long would u say man?
> Peace.


be honest.... my eye says those are mexican sativas...... be honest they are arent they? they look like 80-85% sativa doms and growing out highland mexican style... cant tell ya what i think on time left.. told the big man i wouldnt do that no more so ima leave that to him... but if ya can answer the question i asked i would appreciate that..


----------



## richgou (Sep 13, 2010)

How are we looking on this outdoor grow? 4 different kinds. Thanks


----------



## carokann (Sep 13, 2010)

those look like bubba kush to me the express.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

WeedBuzz said:


> Wats up bro,how long would u say man?
> Peace.


i'd say 2 more weeks. they look pretty hungry though.


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 13, 2010)

CHOP CHOP??? (sorry for the bad pictures) hopefully you can get the idea. Shes a little over 11 weeks into flowering


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> CHOP CHOP??? (sorry for the bad pictures) hopefully you can get the idea. Shes a little over 11 weeks into flowering


i'd let it go 5 more days.


----------



## evolver34 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sour Grapes 7 weeks into flowering and the spider mites are getting bad. 1st grow and excited to see how it smokes. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 13, 2010)

evolver34 said:


> Sour Grapes 7 weeks into flowering and the spider mites are getting bad. 1st grow and excited to see how it smokes. What do you think?View attachment 1154848View attachment 1154849View attachment 1154850View attachment 1154851


it has a few weeks yet to go, but it's getting beat up pretty bad. you may have to chop it before it can fully ripen.


----------



## bobbyl (Sep 14, 2010)

here's the pix:



And another one:



and another:


another one (number 4):



plus 1:



number 6:



7:



and 8...:




magic number 9 :



holy crap, i've counted to 10 already... 



11:




and finally,and sadly...12 :



Number 12 and number 4 are the largest, and i think that they started flowering earlier (althou they were all outdoors at the same time)

And i also have a problem with spider mites...and i don't really want to harvest early...so...how much till they finish, can i let them be(with the mites problem) till harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

bobbyl said:


> here's the pix:
> 
> View attachment 1155091View attachment 1155092View attachment 1155093View attachment 1155094
> 
> ...


those all have 3 to 4 weeks to go.


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2010)

my lemon skunk, don't know flowering times. 47 days since switch, what you think?


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2010)

my little cheese plant. 47 days in 12/12, what you think?


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 14, 2010)

Couple of photos, the bigger bud is from a strain called slider that is ahead of others...the other is closeup of ak47


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Fdd, on the 10th of Sep., you told me "10 to 14 days on all those". Well today, I went to look at my girls and noticed a couple of small brown spots on a few of my top colas. Discovered a worm when I inspected. Should I wait it out, or pull now? Cant lose this one. Hate to pull early though. Thanks. Anyone feel free to help. PLEASE.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

ghb said:


> my lemon skunk, don't know flowering times. 47 days since switch, what you think?
> 
> View attachment 1155214View attachment 1155215View attachment 1155216



i'm thinking 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

ghb said:


> my little cheese plant. 47 days in 12/12, what you think?
> 
> View attachment 1155236View attachment 1155235View attachment 1155234



two more weeks on that one as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

heelzballer said:


> View attachment 1155398Couple of photos, the bigger bud is from a strain called slider that is ahead of others...the other is closeup of ak47View attachment 1155397


several weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> Fdd, on the 10th of Sep., you told me "10 to 14 days on all those". Well today, I went to look at my girls and noticed a couple of small brown spots on a few of my top colas. Discovered a worm when I inspected. Should I wait it out, or pull now? Cant lose this one. Hate to pull early though. Thanks. Anyone feel free to help. PLEASE.


kill the worm and wait.

there are more worms. if you find one, you have many.


----------



## sine143 (Sep 14, 2010)

heres some pics. I think the white widow has a ways to go (10days or more), but the whiteberry seems to be getting there. sorry I couldnt get better pics.

the first pic is the main cola of the ww, the other 2 are sidebranches of the wb, which seem to be farther along than the wb's main cola.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

sine143 said:


> heres some pics. I think the white widow has a ways to go (10days or more), but the whiteberry seems to be getting there. sorry I couldnt get better pics.
> 
> the first pic is the main cola of the ww, the other 2 are sidebranches of the wb, which seem to be farther along than the wb's main cola.


maybe a few more days on the WB, a week on the other.


----------



## sine143 (Sep 14, 2010)

thank you sir! I had the wb slated to chop on friday, so I guess I was pretty on target. I have to say I'm actually kinda bummed it will be coming down so soon, as some of the foliage has started taking on a purple hue (well... the ones that are not yellow hehe). The white widow seems notably behind, so next wed is probably when it will get the axe.


----------



## G Project (Sep 14, 2010)

how much time growing? tks

Northern Light: 

Master Kush:

Master Kush affected by mold:


----------



## bangkokbalconey (Sep 14, 2010)

hey there - this girl has been a bit stressed, was rootbound and had to re-pot a week or so ago in the middle of flowering. Any clue as to when she'll be done? Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

G Project said:


> how much time growing? tks
> 
> Northern Light: View attachment 1155533View attachment 1155530View attachment 1155528View attachment 1155534
> 
> ...



kinda hard to tell, but those look really close to being done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

bangkokbalconey said:


> hey there - this girl View attachment 1155551View attachment 1155552View attachment 1155553has been a bit stressed, was rootbound and had to re-pot a week or so ago in the middle of flowering. Any clue as to when she'll be done? Thanks!



about 2 more weeks.


----------



## dirtysoap (Sep 14, 2010)

You think these ladies are ready to go?

Thanks

View attachment 1155559View attachment 1155560View attachment 1155561


----------



## dirtysoap (Sep 14, 2010)

You think these ladies are ready to go?

Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

dirtysoap said:


> You think these ladies are ready to go?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1155559View attachment 1155560View attachment 1155561



no, those have 2 more weeks yet. they are just starting to fill in.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey fdd, great thread, been waiting for months to finally post here. My impatience is getting the better of me and I'm hoping you will say I have less than a week left on these. This is my first grow and first harvest. I have a 30x jewelers loupe which is barely enough to see the trichs. I've read that you can determine a harvest to get more of a body high from the ratio of the cloudiness of the trichs to percentage of how many are amber, is this true? (Not counting the strains genetics) I'm definitely looking for more of a body high than a couch lock.

Thanks again 

Jack Herer day 54 after 12/12 in FFOF under 600w HPS, started flushing 3 days ago.
View attachment 1155566View attachment 1155567

Mystery medical seed, same info as Jack Herer
View attachment 1155568View attachment 1155570


----------



## dirtysoap (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Hey fdd, great thread, been waiting for months to finally post here. My impatience is getting the better of me and I'm hoping you will say I have less than a week left on these. This is my first grow and first harvest. I have a 30x jewelers loupe which is barely enough to see the trichs. I've read that you can determine a harvest to get more of a body high from the ratio of the cloudiness of the trichs to percentage of how many are amber, is this true? (Not counting the strains genetics) I'm definitely looking for more of a body high than a couch lock.
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> ...



a body high IS a couch lock high. if that's not the high you are looking for then don't grow indicas. early harvest will not a sativa make. 


the jack herer has 3 to 4 more days, the mystery has about 7 days to go.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok thanks! I always referenced getting a body high to being more alert  The Jack Herer is my smoke all day type of medicine I like and the other one is supposed to be a pretty heavy indica, great for bed time  The indica's are for my wife...I like sativas

Thanks again fdd, this next week is gonna be longer than the last one, lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

"head highs" are sativas.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

I stand corrected


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> I stand corrected


not "corrected" but "informed".


----------



## smerfo (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey are these plants close to being done?
There are two different ones:

And:


Thanks!


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

What's up FDD, what do you think on this lady, she's almost 9 weeks. Strain is Lemon Skunk.


----------



## ghb (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm thinking 2 more weeks.





fdd2blk said:


> two more weeks on that one as well.


thanks man, should be busy bee in two weeks then.


----------



## bajafox (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> What's up FDD, what do you think on this lady, she's almost 9 weeks. Strain is Lemon Skunk.


Hopefully in time before I visit Vegas! lol


----------



## Kat.w9333 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hey fdd these are about 4.5 weeks into flowering the color on the pistols just started to change to redish/orange. how long do you think i have before i can harvest??
thx.


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> kill the worm and wait.
> 
> there are more worms. if you find one, you have many.


So throw away my 2 biggest colas when I harvest? Or can I just cut out the brown shit and dry the rest? No way I'm throwing away my fat cola because of a little worm.  Please tell me there should still be lots of smokeable bud left. The spots arent that big yet. I cut out the worm and the brown stuff and just left the bud in place. And your're right, I saw some more brown spots. And the little suckers just had to pic my biggest girl ever. Little fuckers! Talk to me Fdd.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

bajafox said:


> Hopefully in time before I visit Vegas! lol


She better be lol!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

smerfo said:


> Hey are these plants close to being done?
> There are two different ones:
> View attachment 1155583View attachment 1155584
> And:
> ...


the first one looks done, the second one has a week more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

machnak said:


> What's up FDD, what do you think on this lady, she's almost 9 weeks. Strain is Lemon Skunk.
> 
> View attachment 1155680View attachment 1155681


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

Kat.w9333 said:


> Hey fdd these are about 4.5 weeks into flowering the color on the pistols just started to change to redish/orange. how long do you think i have before i can harvest??
> thx.


those are not finished.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> So throw away my 2 biggest colas when I harvest? Or can I just cut out the brown shit and dry the rest? No way I'm throwing away my fat cola because of a little worm.  Please tell me there should still be lots of smokeable bud left. The spots arent that big yet. I cut out the worm and the brown stuff and just left the bud in place. And your're right, I saw some more brown spots. And the little suckers just had to pic my biggest girl ever. Little fuckers! Talk to me Fdd.


all i said was "kill the worm", i never said to throw anything away. use your head, man.


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.



Thanks man!!!


----------



## skaylan (Sep 14, 2010)

they seem to need lk 2 weeks at least


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all i said was "kill the worm", i never said to throw anything away. use your head, man.


So cut out the brown shit when I harvest and the rest is ok to smoke? Reason I ask is someone told me u shouldnt smoke it once its been infested.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

buckyboy said:


> So cut out the brown shit when I harvest and the rest is ok to smoke? Reason I ask is someone told me u shouldnt smoke it once its been infested.


if it's green and clean, smoke it.


----------



## buckyboy (Sep 14, 2010)

Appreciate it. Maybe my buddy was talking about mold, not worm damage/bud rot or whatever. Thanks again. See ya in 10 more days with more pics..


----------



## blower (Sep 14, 2010)

when outdoor when can one know when the last two weeks are..when to start the flushing.?


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 14, 2010)

how much longer on this diesel thanks in advance?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> View attachment 1155977View attachment 1155976View attachment 1155975View attachment 1155974View attachment 1155973how much longer on this diesel thanks in advance?


that looks done.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 14, 2010)

hey FDD, a week ago you said 7-10 days left and its been 7.
first pic is a week ago and the 2nd is from today.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> hey FDD, a week ago you said 7-10 days left and its been 7.
> first pic is a week ago and the 2nd is from today.


that looks done.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 14, 2010)

great, thanks man.


----------



## carokann (Sep 14, 2010)

looks like the only change seen is a few of the small ugly leaves which try to keep it the plant alive while ur thc degrades. im beginning to question fdd's ability to judge, but i am a noobie.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 14, 2010)

carokann said:


> looks like the only change seen is a few of the small ugly leaves which try to keep it the plant alive while ur thc degrades. im beginning to question fdd's ability to judge, but i am a noobie.


the buds definately got harder during the week. I think its called ripening.


----------



## sine143 (Sep 14, 2010)

carokann said:


> looks like the only change seen is a few of the small ugly leaves which try to keep it the plant alive while ur thc degrades. im beginning to question fdd's ability to judge, but i am a noobie.


see the white pistils all up in the first pick? see how they are brownish in the second picture? theres your difference.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

carokann said:


> looks like the only change seen is a few of the small ugly leaves which try to keep it the plant alive while ur thc degrades. im beginning to question fdd's ability to judge, but i am a noobie.


the calyxes on top in the first photo still have white hairs and are not swollen. the calyxes in the second photo are swollen and have brown hairs.


----------



## gorocker (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi

I'm finishing my first grow, i have two breeds, white widow and an unknown bagseed. These plants are lucky to have survived. I've really struggled with spider mites and way-too-hot grow room temps. both soil, under 600w hps, good conditions now. Watering WW with rainwater for last 2 weeks

White Widow 
These have been flowering for 13-14 weeks now!!! However, the trichomes are mostly clear/milky. I was waiting for the first amber trics to appear before harvest. I'm starting to believe that they just aren't going to go amber. Buds haven't changed in weeks!!

Unknown Breed
Has been flowering about 10 weeks. Some of the buds have 90% brown hairs, but very very little amount of trichomes. Maybe it's a pretty basic breed, and i'm comparing it to the mass of trichomes on the WW's, or should i hold off for a bit.

Please let me know what you think.

Dan


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

gorocker said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm finishing my first grow, i have two breeds, white widow and an unknown bagseed. These plants are lucky to have survived. I've really struggled with spider mites and way-too-hot grow room temps. both soil, under 600w hps, good conditions now. Watering WW with rainwater for last 2 weeks
> 
> ...


the first pic looks like a week, the second looks like 4 or 5 days, the third looks done.

i don't know where that leaves us.


----------



## chevymangrow (Sep 14, 2010)

what you think about these?


----------



## iriej (Sep 14, 2010)

above is POWERPLANT, sativa




above : OG x HOGSBREATH

how much longer do you think on each ?

thanks


----------



## lavinius (Sep 14, 2010)

here is my KushBerryXSkunk clone, week 9. Ignore the plant to the right in the second pic, it's approx. a month behind. Thanks


----------



## soop (Sep 14, 2010)

OK so this little sparsely budded plant is getting quite frosty and the little hairs are turning brown ... thoughts?


----------



## richgou (Sep 14, 2010)

2 weeks? Outdoor grow in Norcal. 

Chocolope, Grand Daddy Purp, Mr Nice and GDPurp, Dark Star

Thank ya much !


----------



## SimplyM1tch (Sep 14, 2010)

myyy turn =) first grow, space queen x sour D


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 14, 2010)

chevymangrow said:


> what you think about these?



looks like 2 weeks.


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 14, 2010)

The first 2 pics are plant A at 9 weeks
the 3rd is a sister clone of A at 6 weeks, 
and the rest are of plant B at 6 weeks. 

You can see damage from a spider mite infestation. I can see new growth at the tips of the colas now that the infestation is taken care of. I'm not sure if the bugs/stress stunted them, and now they are regrowing fresh vegetation at the top, or if thats normal. How they looking guys?!


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 14, 2010)

Just finished cutting this sucker and after trimming came up with 248g wet. Thanks again fdd


----------



## machnak (Sep 14, 2010)

One more for ya FDD.  I'm thinking 3 weeks but you tell me! Thanks.


Train Wreck at 9 Weeks.


----------



## purplehazin (Sep 15, 2010)

Wappa at 4 weeks... another 4 to go?


----------



## skinlab (Sep 15, 2010)

What is your guess on this one?


----------



## Mr. Deisel (Sep 15, 2010)

Been flowering for almost 10 weeks now. Nirvana Papaya.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> The first 2 pics are plant A at 9 weeks
> the 3rd is a sister clone of A at 6 weeks,
> and the rest are of plant B at 6 weeks.
> 
> You can see damage from a spider mite infestation. I can see new growth at the tips of the colas now that the infestation is taken care of. I'm not sure if the bugs/stress stunted them, and now they are regrowing fresh vegetation at the top, or if thats normal. How they looking guys?!


looks like 5 to 7 days and 10 to 14 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> One more for ya FDD.  I'm thinking 3 weeks but you tell me! Thanks.
> 
> 
> Train Wreck at 9 Weeks.
> ...


3 max. i'd say 17 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

purplehazin said:


> Wappa at 4 weeks... another 4 to go?
> View attachment 1156984


yep, halfway there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

skinlab said:


> What is your guess on this one?


10 to 14 days to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Deisel said:


> Been flowering for almost 10 weeks now. Nirvana Papaya.


those could go at least another week. maybe 10 days.


----------



## Mr. Deisel (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I was thinking of going to atleast next week. Really wanted to harvest soon but Im a newb and your a seasoned pro id say so imma go with you. Two more weeks!!!!!!! only gonna get better anyways. I just flushed so plain water from here on out i guess. what do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

Mr. Deisel said:


> Thanks a lot. I was thinking of going to atleast next week. Really wanted to harvest soon but Im a newb and your a seasoned pro id say so imma go with you. Two more weeks!!!!!!! only gonna get better anyways. I just flushed so plain water from here on out i guess. what do you think?


i think that new show "swamp people" is pretty cool. except for the part where they actually kill the gators.


----------



## Mr. Deisel (Sep 15, 2010)

HAhahaha yeah that show is awesome. every one of them people talk funny haha. But They are good at hunting alligators. That lil guy in my av is my pet haha. he like 2 feet long. Got 5 big ass piranhas and an Anaconda too. But my favorite babies are my plants. Love them all tho. I dont like killing reptiles but them bastards got over 1500 bucks for 3 big gators. i need to go down south!


----------



## carokann (Sep 15, 2010)

hi can you check my plant again. just fed it last night guano tea.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 15, 2010)

those are huge pics bro... a lil over the top...lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

come on man.


----------



## carokann (Sep 15, 2010)

forgot to edit them


----------



## iriej (Sep 15, 2010)

See mine bro?


----------



## Schotzky (Sep 15, 2010)

wtf is with those pics lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

iriej said:


> See mine bro?


i missed it. i'll try to find it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

iriej said:


> View attachment 1156089View attachment 1156106View attachment 1156085View attachment 1156088
> above is POWERPLANT, sativa
> 
> 
> ...


looks like 3 to 4 weeks on those.


----------



## carokann (Sep 15, 2010)

ok i resized them. i just fed it guano tea yesterday, dunno if i should flush or what. its also got a bit of caterpillar damage but im working on removing them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

carokann said:


> View attachment 1157582View attachment 1157581View attachment 1157579View attachment 1157578View attachment 1157576View attachment 1157577ok i resized them. i just fed it guano tea yesterday, dunno if i should flush or what. its also got a bit of caterpillar damage but im working on removing them.


frosty as fuck. it looks done.


----------



## iriej (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks bro


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 max. i'd say 17 days.



Thanks again FDD, I'll have some frosty ass White Widow soon to inquire about. So far though...and not that I'm giving myself credit but what I 'thought' and you told me are pretty close. 

Thanks!


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 15, 2010)

It's my turn Fdd. This is one of my Northen lights, also my first grow so please bear with me. It is 6.2 weeks into flowering and it says 7-9 weeks. You can't tell too well from the pics but about 50% of the hairs are turning amber. So my question is should I flush now? Is it about two weeks out? I am going to just water it with regular water the last two weeks and call that a flush. Oh and should the bottom leaves be dieing off at this point?


----------



## icehousedrinker (Sep 15, 2010)

These have been growing and flowering lol forever.....please tell me there is an end coming  And thank you in advance! (random bagseed)


----------



## lavinius (Sep 15, 2010)

Any opinions on mine? Page 262, I really appreciate it


----------



## machnak (Sep 15, 2010)

Two White Widows at 6 and a half Weeks in.


----------



## olga1995 (Sep 15, 2010)

View attachment 1157953View attachment 1157952View attachment 1157951Please advise how long I should wait til harvest?
What %% of tri have to be amber?
thanks :O)View attachment 1157950


----------



## dumbthumb (Sep 15, 2010)

Here we are, what the dispensary called a "platinum o.g. kush". Beautiful bugger, only 3 1/2 feet, all solid large kholas, very little small stuff. Will probably yield an elbow or so.

First concentrations of pistils appeared in mid July, so I've been waiting......

The trichs are just now beginning to have cloudy 'stems', the heads still totally clear.

How long b4 I whack it? Still need a little flush time!

Thanx, DT


----------



## dumbthumb (Sep 15, 2010)

my moniker says it all..dumbthumb...here are the photos that should have been with the OP


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 15, 2010)

Hiya just wondered if you wouldnt mind having a look at these for me, sorry about the picture quality. these are northern lights btw


----------



## 714Skyhi (Sep 15, 2010)

1,2 ,3 
Hey fdd2blk i need your help again could you tell me how much longer tell my ladies are done i have 3 of them and two pics of each.I think the last two pics are done wht you think?They are all pics of the main cola.Thanks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 15, 2010)

Sour OG Kush Week 7 Day 1 - I was planning to go 9 weeks, but she is dying in front of my eyes...


----------



## Haight1985 (Sep 15, 2010)

How much longer do I have to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> It's my turn Fdd. This is one of my Northen lights, also my first grow so please bear with me. It is 6.2 weeks into flowering and it says 7-9 weeks. You can't tell too well from the pics but about 50% of the hairs are turning amber. So my question is should I flush now? Is it about two weeks out? I am going to just water it with regular water the last two weeks and call that a flush. Oh and should the bottom leaves be dieing off at this point?
> 
> View attachment 1157740View attachment 1157739View attachment 1157738View attachment 1157737View attachment 1157736


i'd say it's just a little over 2 weeks. maybe feed it one more time. bottom leaves dying is common.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

icehousedrinker said:


> These have been growing and flowering lol forever.....please tell me there is an end coming  And thank you in advance! (random bagseed)
> 
> View attachment 1157794View attachment 1157793View attachment 1157792View attachment 1157791


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

lavinius said:


> Any opinions on mine? Page 262, I really appreciate it


do you have the actual post #? sorry i missed it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

machnak said:


> Two White Widows at 6 and a half Weeks in.
> 
> View attachment 1157917View attachment 1157919


a few more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

olga1995 said:


> View attachment 1157953View attachment 1157952View attachment 1157951Please advise how long I should wait til harvest?
> What %% of tri have to be amber?
> thanks :O)View attachment 1157950


at least 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

dumbthumb said:


> View attachment 1158045View attachment 1158044View attachment 1158043my moniker says it all..dumbthumb...here are the photos that should have been with the OP


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 15, 2010)

Saerimmner said:


> View attachment 1158078View attachment 1158076View attachment 1158074View attachment 1158071View attachment 1158070View attachment 1158069View attachment 1158068View attachment 1158066 Hiya just wondered if you wouldnt mind having a look at these for me, sorry about the picture quality. these are northern lights btw


2 weeks maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

714Skyhi said:


> 1View attachment 1158206View attachment 1158210,2 View attachment 1158207View attachment 1158209,3 View attachment 1158211View attachment 1158212
> Hey fdd2blk i need your help again could you tell me how much longer tell my ladies are done i have 3 of them and two pics of each.I think the last two pics are done wht you think?They are all pics of the main cola.Thanks.


the first one looks done, the other 2 a week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Sour OG Kush Week 7 Day 1 - I was planning to go 9 weeks, but she is dying in front of my eyes...


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Haight1985 said:


> How much longer do I have to go.


2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## hywy2smoke (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok, what about now?


----------



## Greenthumbwannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Ok I hope you can help me. Started this grow spring/summer She is 65 days in flower(since white hairs) Attitude says 60-70 days.


----------



## Greenthumbwannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

Any Suggestions on the water cycle for this period. I started flush 2 weeks ago and i water her well every 2-4 days


----------



## RavenMochi (Sep 16, 2010)

&#8224;LOL&#8224; fdd= the weed whisperer....
I claim the movie rights....


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks maybe.


 
thanks its appreciated


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say it's just a little over 2 weeks. maybe feed it one more time. bottom leaves dying is common.


Will do thanks bro your the shit!


----------



## Parsley85 (Sep 16, 2010)

Okay you guys told me I had 14-16 days left, well its been 15 days, I was going to wait till tomorrow, then start a two day dark period. That sound about right for this girl?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

hywy2smoke said:


> Ok, what about now?
> 
> View attachment 1159202


another week from what i can see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Greenthumbwannabe said:


> Ok I hope you can help me. Started this grow spring/summer She is 65 days in flower(since white hairs) Attitude says 60-70 days.


at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Greenthumbwannabe said:


> Any Suggestions on the water cycle for this period. I started flush 2 weeks ago and i water her well every 2-4 days


sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Parsley85 said:


> Okay you guys told me I had 14-16 days left, well its been 15 days, I was going to wait till tomorrow, then start a two day dark period. That sound about right for this girl?
> 
> View attachment 1159531View attachment 1159532



2 days sounds perfect. not sure if darkness really makes a difference.


----------



## Parsley85 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you FDD, yeah I have heard conflicting data on the dark peroid subject, but I will at least give it the normal 12 hour off and harvest before the lights come on. I Just hope she isnt too fluffy and airy. +rep to you.


----------



## lavinius (Sep 16, 2010)

FDD, its #2615. Thanks I really appreciate it


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

lavinius said:


> here is my KushBerryXSkunk clone, week 9. Ignore the plant to the right in the second pic, it's approx. a month behind. Thanks View attachment 1156229View attachment 1156230View attachment 1156231View attachment 1156232


that looks like about 10 - 14 more days.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 16, 2010)

The first three pictures are of a sativa dominant strain 
(bagseed)
the 4th, 5th, and 6th pictures are of my bubbakush x deepchunk 
incredible slow growers. 
they are outdoors, and got attacked by various animals so i don't expect a good yield at all. 
they have been flowering since august 2nd
the kush is very behind and i have to harvest both plants on october 16th 
because im leaving the next day.
do you think this will be enough time for them to atleast almost finish?
any information is very appreciated .
thanks


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 16, 2010)

hello o' mighty fdd,
posted a few(hundred ) pages back
just wondering how much longer you thinks on these ladies, the two pics of the purples are the same plant...gratzi 

P.S. will add more pics of other girls when I venture to visit again...but I have STOPPED fertilization, and also any tips on borer control? The third picture, that plant has a fresh entry hole, a little below the FATTY cola and a lower bud's fan leaves are drooping, idk what to do


----------



## hywy2smoke (Sep 16, 2010)

Awesome thanks Fdd2blk!!


----------



## ~Pokesmot~420 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hey just wanna know how this is looking and how much longer you think till its ready its about 6 foot. i recently was out of town and abandoned this plant but to my suprise its still alive guess i got lucky


----------



## Greenthumbwannabe (Sep 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds about right.


Thanks bro.. I will be back withs pics in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mcbain78 (Sep 16, 2010)

Here's 2 for you, I got an estimate of 2 weeks on the AF Jock Horror 2 weeks ago, here she is today, both cola's at 8 weeks:



And here's the Afghan, 3-4 weeks was the estimate then, it's at 11 weeks flowering:



Both plants have 90% cloudy trichs...10% Amber. I was thinking another 2 to 3 days...


----------



## Awill1818 (Sep 16, 2010)

First 3 Pics are of AppleJack (1st and 3rd are side branch pics) and last 3 pics are Sweet Afghani Delicious (1st one with flash on). Thanks


----------



## finerdetailing (Sep 16, 2010)

This is 2 days before i harvested. How did I do on timing?


----------



## djsin (Sep 16, 2010)

How much longer do i have?


----------



## hazedays (Sep 16, 2010)

what do you all think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Clementine said:


> The first three pictures are of a sativa dominant strain
> (bagseed)
> the 4th, 5th, and 6th pictures are of my bubbakush x deepchunk
> incredible slow growers.
> ...


3 more weeks on all those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> hello o' mighty fdd,
> posted a few(hundred ) pages back
> just wondering how much longer you thinks on these ladies, the two pics of the purples are the same plant...gratzi
> 
> P.S. will add more pics of other girls when I venture to visit again...but I have STOPPED fertilization, and also any tips on borer control? The third picture, that plant has a fresh entry hole, a little below the FATTY cola and a lower bud's fan leaves are drooping, idk what to do


the purple looks done. the other needs 10 to 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

~Pokesmot~420 said:


> Hey just wanna know how this is looking and how much longer you think till its ready its about 6 foot. i recently was out of town and abandoned this plant but to my suprise its still alive guess i got lucky



looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

mcbain78 said:


> Here's 2 for you, I got an estimate of 2 weeks on the AF Jock Horror 2 weeks ago, here she is today, both cola's at 8 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 1160174
> 
> ...


the first one looks done the other has 5 to 7 days to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

Awill1818 said:


> View attachment 1160181View attachment 1160179View attachment 1160176First 3 Pics are of AppleJack (1st and 3rd are side branch pics) and last 3 pics are Sweet Afghani Delicious (1st one with flash on). ThanksView attachment 1160182View attachment 1160180View attachment 1160177


maybe a week more on the apple, the other one looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

finerdetailing said:


> This is 2 days before i harvested. How did I do on timing?


looks pretty close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

djsin said:


> How much longer do i have? View attachment 1160419View attachment 1160420



10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 16, 2010)

hazedays said:


> View attachment 1160700View attachment 1160708 what do you all think?


another week.


----------



## Twiggiams (Sep 17, 2010)

View attachment 1160903View attachment 1160904View attachment 1160908View attachment 1160909View attachment 1160910View attachment 1160914View attachment 1160912View attachment 1160913 This is my first plant, started with four, but 3 were males... just got the seeds from some mids around town. I have been watching the Trichoms (sp?) with a cheap 30x microscope I have, but I want to make sure I'm not being dumb I figured I would ask you. I figured like 3 more weeks-ish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

Twiggiams said:


> View attachment 1160903View attachment 1160904View attachment 1160908View attachment 1160909View attachment 1160910View attachment 1160914View attachment 1160912View attachment 1160913 This is my first plant, started with four, but 3 were males... just got the seeds from some mids around town. I have been watching the Trichoms (sp?) with a cheap 30x microscope I have, but I want to make sure I'm not being dumb I figured I would ask you. I figured like 3 more weeks-ish.




that has a month yet.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 17, 2010)

goes without saying...but fdd you the man.
heres the other ladies...one smells like pungent urine death smell, and there's a pink hair girl, and the frothiest of frosty frost farts


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> goes without saying...but fdd you the man.
> heres the other ladies...one smells like pungent urine death smell, and there's a pink hair girl, and the frothiest of frosty frost farts


looks like a few weeks yet on those.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 17, 2010)

Im thinkin 5-10 days on these ladies...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

nathenking said:


> Im thinkin 5-10 days on these ladies...


half of those are done.


----------



## Tha Cheese (Sep 17, 2010)

Whats up bro? So this was and still is my first grow. It's Big Buddha Cheese under 150w hps...They were grown from seed planted on June 22nd. This is week 12, day 87 (there are a few pics fom the beginng as well). Started flowering on week 5...so they have been 12/12 for 7 weeks. ph has been kept at 5-5.5 and temp always 75-80. Have given them General Hydro Maxibloom nutes 5-15-14 throughout flowering. Up top are some clones I started out on 12/12. Tell me what you think!!! Does it measure up so far?...... And of course the question everyone comes here to ask.................HOW MUCH LONGER TIL I CHOP?!

PS. The spots onthe leaves.....any ideas what that could be? I've checked for flies, mites, etc. but have found nothing....It's a pretty clean controlled enviroment so I'm just a little stumped. Sorry this was so long, as i said I'm new and just happy to have made it this far..lol. Thanks in advance man!! ​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

Tha Cheese said:


> Whats up bro? So this was and still is my first grow. It's Big Buddha Cheese under 150w hps...They were grown from seed planted on June 22nd. This is week 12, day 87 (there are a few pics fom the beginng as well). Started flowering on week 5...so they have been 12/12 for 7 weeks. ph has been kept at 5-5.5 and temp always 75-80. Have given them General Hydro Maxibloom nutes 5-15-14 throughout flowering. Up top are some clones I started out on 12/12. Tell me what you think!!! Does it measure up so far?...... And of course the question everyone comes here to ask.................HOW MUCH LONGER TIL I CHOP?!
> 
> PS. The spots onthe leaves.....any ideas what that could be? I've checked for flies, mites, etc. but have found nothing....It's a pretty clean controlled enviroment so I'm just a little stumped. Sorry this was so long, as i said I'm new and just happy to have made it this far..lol. Thanks in advance man!! ​
> 
> ...



looks like at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Clementine (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks holmes


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 17, 2010)

Am about 11 weeks into flowering now, can you let me know how much longer, seems to be everlasting.

Cheers







View attachment 1161730View attachment 1161728View attachment 1161726


----------



## potpimp (Sep 17, 2010)

Greetings Master! I thought I should go ahead with this before your crop comes in and your fingers are too sore to type.  
The small bud shots (1,2,6) are of my hydro raised Super Lemon Haze clones. The rest are SLH (3,5,6), Hindu Kush (4), and Bubba Kush (7).

Thanks so much FDD!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Am about 11 weeks into flowering now, can you let me know how much longer, seems to be everlasting.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...



looks like at least 10 more days.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 17, 2010)

week 7 goin on 8


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

potpimp said:


> Greetings Master! I thought I should go ahead with this before your crop comes in and your fingers are too sore to type.
> The small bud shots (1,2,6) are of my hydro raised Super Lemon Haze clones. The rest are SLH (3,5,6), Hindu Kush (4), and Bubba Kush (7).
> 
> Thanks so much FDD!!


some of those are done, the others have 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

tigerblowztreez said:


> week 7 goin on 8


5 to 7 more days.


----------



## tigerblowztreez (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 5 to 7 more days.


awesome! thanks a million


----------



## olga1995 (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least 2 weeks.


thank you :O)
Could you tell me please --how do I water those last two weeks?
It is outside, dry, 80+


----------



## Apadravya (Sep 17, 2010)

i have an outdoor headband plant that is about 5.5 weeks into flowering..80% of the pistils are brown/dry, and the trichs are milky white and some are amber. NOW.. i have told most my friends and they tell me it's a 10 weeker. i have read several threads in here and IIRC, i think read that NO strain is under 8 weeks.. is this true..??? i really can't see this strain going 4.5 more weeks.. maybe.. maybe... 2.5... but honesly.. i'm pretty much a first timer so i am just trying to get some input..

thankx in advance..!






this was taken last week





this was taken last week





just took this with iphone





just took this one with iphone


----------



## machnak (Sep 17, 2010)

Mystery Seed, not a clue to what strain. Smells a bit like my widows but honestly I'm clueless...also has a sweet smell too, like a fruit.

In week 7.

View attachment 1162085


----------



## potpimp (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks FDD!! I just chopped and trimmed one of the Hindu Kushes and got her in the dryer.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

olga1995 said:


> thank you :O)
> Could you tell me please --how do I water those last two weeks?
> It is outside, dry, 80+


just use plain water.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

Apadravya said:


> i have an outdoor headband plant that is about 5.5 weeks into flowering..80% of the pistils are brown/dry, and the trichs are milky white and some are amber. NOW.. i have told most my friends and they tell me it's a 10 weeker. i have read several threads in here and IIRC, i think read that NO strain is under 8 weeks.. is this true..??? i really can't see this strain going 4.5 more weeks.. maybe.. maybe... 2.5... but honesly.. i'm pretty much a first timer so i am just trying to get some input..
> 
> thankx in advance..!


looks like a few weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

machnak said:


> Mystery Seed, not a clue to what strain. Smells a bit like my widows but honestly I'm clueless...also has a sweet smell too, like a fruit.
> 
> In week 7.
> 
> View attachment 1162084View attachment 1162085


2 more weeks.


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2010)

Bagseed week 8- any estimates? not lookin for bulk just quality- hairs are very pink and she stinks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

april said:


> View attachment 1162357View attachment 1162354View attachment 1162352
> 
> Bagseed week 8- any estimates? not lookin for bulk just quality- hairs are very pink and she stinks


4 more weeks.


----------



## april (Sep 17, 2010)

wow ur fast !! thanks
happy friday : )


----------



## jondowe (Sep 17, 2010)

Hey fdd tomorrow will be 2 weeks of my flush. Are we there yet?!? LOL This is my first try so I'm not 100% sure what to be looking for. Your help is much appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

jondowe said:


> View attachment 1162468View attachment 1162453View attachment 1162440View attachment 1162423View attachment 1162418View attachment 1162417View attachment 1162416Hey fdd tomorrow will be 2 weeks of my flush. Are we there yet?!? LOL This is my first try so I'm not 100% sure what to be looking for. Your help is much appreciated! Thanks in advance


the one with the white hairs can go 2 to 3 more days. the other is done.


----------



## Apadravya (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like a few weeks yet.


thankx.. i'll keep ya posted.. gunna go at least a full 8... 2.5 more weeks..


----------



## wineart (Sep 17, 2010)

FDD...The weather here has been in the 30's at night. Plant has definitely slowed to a crawl. Trichs are mostly clear but large and piled on top of each other. I am not sure it will finish here in this weather. Strain is Jacky White smells like too sweet grapefruit. About 30-40 big bud sites. Wonder how long or what kind of temps it will tolerate. Has been flowering since about July 1st (little more than 10 weeks).


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like a few weeks yet on those.


always an infinite source of aid and wisdom...any advice on borers?and i cut the purple, whilst trimming however, I noticed some discolored, brownish buds that I removed...what's that all about?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 17, 2010)

wineart said:


> FDD...The weather here has been in the 30's at night. Plant has definitely slowed to a crawl. Trichs are mostly clear but large and piled on top of each other. I am not sure it will finish here in this weather. Strain is Jacky White smells like too sweet grapefruit. About 30-40 big bud sites. Wonder how long or what kind of temps it will tolerate. Has been flowering since about July 1st (little more than 10 weeks).


looks like 2 weeks to go yet. can you cover it at night?


----------



## Mooma (Sep 18, 2010)

hey guys,

just wondering how far in mine are. My first grow; here are the pics of my 3 white widow girls:

Unfortunately, not all of my buds are as ripe as the ones in the pics. What would be my best option here? Cut the buds seperately, although some threads suggest cutting down the whole plant? Also had some issues with budrot, havent seen any in a while though.

Thx


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 18, 2010)

Ok here are 3 different plants all at 8weeks flower. 


There are 2 different white widow and 1 white castle from nirvana. 


White castle should be 8-10 weeks.

White widow should be 9-11 weeks.


What do you think and how can you tell so I dont have to ask anymore?


----------



## mlore (Sep 18, 2010)

hey man, i have already put this on harvesting and curing, but i just wanted to get you opinion too. i think that they are near enough to done. i will be harvesting tomorrow.
one of them has no cola because i chopped it off a few days ago because it was getting eaten with bud rot.
and another one came out with skimpy buds for some reason. dont matter tho. 
all of them are bagseed grow outdoors in the UK.
there are 3 all together

1st plant-best one


2nd plant-chopped cola


3rd plant-skimpy buds


you think they are ready? trichs are mostly cloudy with few amber. the first plant has the most amber. none have really any see through trichs.

thanks man, peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

Mooma said:


> hey guys,
> 
> just wondering how far in mine are. My first grow; here are the pics of my 3 white widow girls:
> 
> ...


maybe another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Ok here are 3 different plants all at 8weeks flower.
> 
> 
> There are 2 different white widow and 1 white castle from nirvana.
> ...



the first one has 2 days, the other a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

mlore said:


> hey man, i have already put this on harvesting and curing, but i just wanted to get you opinion too. i think that they are near enough to done. i will be harvesting tomorrow.
> one of them has no cola because i chopped it off a few days ago because it was getting eaten with bud rot.
> and another one came out with skimpy buds for some reason. dont matter tho.
> all of them are bagseed grow outdoors in the UK.
> ...



they all look pretty close to done.


----------



## mlore (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> they all look pretty close to done.


?
do you think it would be okay to harvest them tomorrow? as im working all week. would be easier for me to do it tomorrow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

mlore said:


> ?
> do you think it would be okay to harvest them tomorrow? as im working all week. would be easier for me to do it tomorrow.



that's entirely up to you.


----------



## mlore (Sep 18, 2010)

i take it as its ready for when i want to chop it. . i might chop one tomorrow and leave afew a bit longer and compare the difference. 
do you think they could go another week if i really wanted to?

thanks man


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

mlore said:


> i take it as its ready for when i want to chop it. . i might chop one tomorrow and leave afew a bit longer and compare the difference.
> do you think they could go another week if i really wanted to?
> 
> thanks man


i'd try that. a week will not hurt anything.


----------



## mlore (Sep 18, 2010)

wikid man. thanks for your quick replys. im gonna give that a shot then.

cheers


----------



## maddman (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm back....one day early though. If you have forgotten you said a week a week ago. 
Plant 1

Plant 2


It seems like forever. I wish I didn't jump the gun and flush because it could of gotten 2 more feedings. Well live and learn.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

maddman said:


> I'm back....one day early though. If you have forgotten you said a week a week ago.
> Plant 1
> View attachment 1163408
> Plant 2
> ...


it does look like it could go a few more days. it looks within the "window" though.


----------



## Dr. Greenthum (Sep 18, 2010)

u are going to end up with roughly 28 grams dry....so abount an ounce


----------



## maddman (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it does look like it could go a few more days. it looks within the "window" though.


How big or small is the "window"?


----------



## Dr. Greenthum (Sep 18, 2010)

MADDMAN------5 days


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 18, 2010)

Sorry I am confused now. Those are 3 different plants did you mean the first pic is about 2 days away or the first plant? 1st Pic White Widow 1st Plant White Castle


----------



## GympGyrl (Sep 18, 2010)

These are blue cheese and about three and a half months old.


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 18, 2010)

Hey, whatcha think?

Thanks!


----------



## vw63notch (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks !


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

maddman said:


> How big or small is the "window"?


huge, for me. 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> Sorry I am confused now. Those are 3 different plants did you mean the first pic is about 2 days away or the first plant? 1st Pic White Widow 1st Plant White Castle


i thought it was obvious.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

GympGyrl said:


> These are blue cheese and about three and a half months old.



5 to 7 days, i'd guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

sasquatchstrain said:


> Hey, whatcha think?
> 
> Thanks!



10 to 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

vw63notch said:


> View attachment 1163737View attachment 1163738View attachment 1163739View attachment 1163740View attachment 1163741View attachment 1163742thanks !


2 to 3 weeks. they need some bloom nutes.


----------



## vw63notch (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for the quick reply


----------



## 1gamma45 (Sep 18, 2010)

this is just me but if your going to offer to help people maybe you shoudl be willing to "help" people. With all due respect if was "obvious" to me I wouldnt need to ask you. Hence why I thought you made this thread thus why I posted. I was apparently wrong sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

1gamma45 said:


> this is just me but if your going to offer to help people maybe you shoudl be willing to "help" people. With all due respect if was "obvious" to me I wouldnt need to ask you. Hence why I thought you made this thread thus why I posted. I was apparently wrong sorry to have wasted your time.


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 18, 2010)

Faded, I just wanted to say thanks again for an awesome thread, if you dont mind here is the last one you told me to chop


----------



## lucifer4278 (Sep 18, 2010)

Growin in Brooklyn, NY, on a 3rd floor rooftop. this has been goin since mid april. Had 3, 2 turned out to be boys, but i caught that super early and hacked them. What do you guys think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> Growin in Brooklyn, NY, on a 3rd floor rooftop. this has been goin since mid april. Had 3, 2 turned out to be boys, but i caught that super early and hacked them. What do you guys think?


halfway there.


----------



## lucifer4278 (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> halfway there.


lol this is my first grow, any kinda timeframe? Its gettin awful close to october and things on the roof go from overly hot to overly cold real fast..


----------



## lucifer4278 (Sep 18, 2010)

also, i trimmed off some of the big fans at the top....i hope that doesnt screw things up so late in the game.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 18, 2010)

View attachment 1163887View attachment 1163888View attachment 1163889 about how long on this lady? thanx in advance!


----------



## Raptured (Sep 18, 2010)

oops I am having trouble draggin and dropping pics to my post so I will give you links. I was going to cut her down today but after reading some stuff on here, I think I should wait a week. Maybe more. here is some links to my pics


http://img826.imageshack.us/i/1009930.jpg/
http://img441.imageshack.us/i/imag0222a.jpg/
http://img695.imageshack.us/i/imag0230g.jpg/


The thing is I am not a huge advocate of couch lock I wanted a more uppity high but growing a sativa out in my neck of the woods is difficult. So i thought if I chopped her a little early I would get a little less couch lock and a more uppity buzz. Any whats your opinion.?


----------



## motamota (Sep 18, 2010)

anyway to get some help on this? its a sativa dominant, came back from a week in amsterdam to find out that pistils turned abit orange. i'm guessing 1.5-2 weeks, would that be correct?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> lol this is my first grow, any kinda timeframe? Its gettin awful close to october and things on the roof go from overly hot to overly cold real fast..


4 to 5 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

smokeymcpotz said:


> View attachment 1163887View attachment 1163888View attachment 1163889 about how long on this lady? thanx in advance!


12 to 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

Raptured said:


> oops I am having trouble draggin and dropping pics to my post so I will give you links. I was going to cut her down today but after reading some stuff on here, I think I should wait a week. Maybe more. here is some links to my pics
> 
> 
> http://img826.imageshack.us/i/1009930.jpg/
> ...



3 weeks on those. harvesting early will not change an indica into a sativa.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

motamota said:


> anyway to get some help on this? its a sativa dominant, came back from a week in amsterdam to find out that pistils turned abit orange. i'm guessing 1.5-2 weeks, would that be correct?


2 weeks sounds about right.


----------



## Raptured (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 weeks on those. harvesting early will not change an indica into a sativa.




ok thx dude.


----------



## budsmoker83 (Sep 18, 2010)

fdd i posted picture's about 20 days ago u said another month i just wanted to post more so i could get feed back, another friend told me 20-30 more days, what woud u say? my first grow thanks for ur input


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 18, 2010)

budsmoker83 said:


> fdd i posted picture's about 20 days ago u said another month i just wanted to post more so i could get feed back, another friend told me 20-30 more days, what woud u say? my first grow thanks for ur inputView attachment 1164281View attachment 1164280View attachment 1164279View attachment 1164278View attachment 1164277View attachment 1164276View attachment 1164275View attachment 1164274View attachment 1164273


yeah, it looks like at least 2 more weeks. maybe more.


----------



## budsmoker83 (Sep 18, 2010)

thanks for quick reply


----------



## olga1995 (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> just use plain water.


FDD, how often do I have to water plants last two week? Before I watered them once in two days in 80-90 
should I reduce the water at the end?

thank you , your thread it awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

olga1995 said:


> FDD, how often do I have to water plants last two week? Before I watered them once in two days in 80-90
> should I reduce the water at the end?
> 
> thank you , your thread it awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


use the same amount of water you always do.


----------



## Haight1985 (Sep 19, 2010)

About How much longer do you think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

Haight1985 said:


> About How much longer do you think.



about 3 weeks.


----------



## goat84 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi this is bagseed how long do you think? thanks in advance


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

goat84 said:


> Hi this is bagseed how long do you think? thanks in advance View attachment 1165153View attachment 1165154View attachment 1165155View attachment 1165156View attachment 1165157View attachment 1165158


3 more weeks.


----------



## nsfw (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## Jordan Cohn (Sep 19, 2010)

My AK-47, didn't record date when she began to flower (dumb, I know) and from what I can tell, looks like she is getting pretty close. Please let me know what you think. Thanks.


----------



## soop (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> still a month to go.
> 
> nice tree,



Sorry for the delay .... thanks


----------



## soop (Sep 19, 2010)

FDD ... if you wouldn't mind diagnosing this miserley beast ...


scrappy but stickyicky


----------



## robchs (Sep 19, 2010)

What your thoughts on these 2 girls?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

nsfw said:


> View attachment 1165234View attachment 1165235


3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

Jordan Cohn said:


> My AK-47, didn't record date when she began to flower (dumb, I know) and from what I can tell, looks like she is getting pretty close. Please let me know what you think. Thanks.


2 more weeks, at least.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

soop said:


> FDD ... if you wouldn't mind diagnosing this miserley beast ...
> 
> 
> scrappy but stickyicky
> ...


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

robchs said:


> What your thoughts on these 2 girls?
> 
> View attachment 1165396View attachment 1165397


hard to tell with those pics. 2 weeks maybe.


----------



## sqwhere1 (Sep 19, 2010)

Three unknown strains. How many more weeks do you think I have until harvest on these bad bitches?? First time grower, so I need to know when to flush and when to chop. 

FYI - 059.JPG is a close-up of 080.JPG.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## carokann (Sep 19, 2010)

ur weed looks tight sqwhere1. u think its the strain or the enviroment that makes them look like that?


----------



## Mariejust (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey! I grew these outdoors but have since brought them in. I dont know when they started to flower, when will they be ready...it was bag seed so I have no idea what it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

sqwhere1 said:


> View attachment 1165667View attachment 1165666View attachment 1165665View attachment 1165668
> 
> Three unknown strains. How many more weeks do you think I have until harvest on these bad bitches?? First time grower, so I need to know when to flush and when to chop.
> 
> ...



looks like 15 to 20 days to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

Mariejust said:


> Hey! I grew these outdoors but haveView attachment 1165676View attachment 1165677View attachment 1165678 since brought them in. I dont know when they started to flower, when will they be ready...it was bag seed so I have no idea what it is.


3 more weeks.


----------



## sqwhere1 (Sep 19, 2010)

carokann said:


> ur weed looks tight sqwhere1. u think its the strain or the enviroment that makes them look like that?


Thanks for the compliment. I wanted to keep them short, so I topped them using https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html.

Then started LST during early flowering, which really helped create a nice even canopy. It's my understanding that varying strains and environments will change the look of any plant. Hope that answers your question as I didn't really understand what you meant.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 19, 2010)

heres some pics of a late bloomer plant. I know it still has a good while left on it, but was wondering if you may have some kind of an estimate seeing as the weather here is beginning to drop

Thanks a ton


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

Rollbluntz said:


> heres some pics of a late bloomer plant. I know it still has a good while left on it, but was wondering if you may have some kind of an estimate seeing as the weather here is beginning to drop
> 
> Thanks a ton



looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Sep 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 3 more weeks.


Thanks man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi fdd... Im a few days past the seven week mark with my BC 
God's Bud; this is my first grow, not sure but they look like they need atleast 2 more weeks, the bud hasn't 'swollen' up at all. 
A little unsure though, can you tell me how long you think? grown under 150 watt HPS+160 watts of 2700K CFL, three plants, 3'X3' area... Thanks in advance.


----------



## goneriding (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi There: 

Please let me know what you think the completion time-frame for this plant would be. It is very sticky, has an intense skunky smell and resin glands appear milky. My camera is not the greatest and the plants look way better in person.

Thank you very much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

Praetorian said:


> View attachment 1165987View attachment 1165986View attachment 1165985View attachment 1165983View attachment 1165980View attachment 1165981
> View attachment 1165978
> 
> 
> ...


hard to tell with the lighting in those pics. looks like a week to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

goneriding said:


> Hi There:
> 
> Please let me know what you think the completion time-frame for this plant would be. It is very sticky, has an intense skunky smell and resin glands appear milky.
> 
> Thank you very much.


looks like 3 weeks.


----------



## goneriding (Sep 19, 2010)

Wow, you are quick like ninja - thanks for the fast response.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 19, 2010)

cool, thanks man, one week would be 8... Should the plants give a noticable swell to the buds? I dont feel like that they have grown any denser since flowering...


----------



## HiGuy209 (Sep 19, 2010)

http://img97.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010018.jpg/

http://img831.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010026.jpg/

http://img46.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010029.jpg/

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010035.jpg/

this years outdoor wonderin how much longer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 19, 2010)

HiGuy209 said:


> http://img97.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010018.jpg/
> 
> http://img831.imageshack.us/i/outdoor2010026.jpg/
> 
> ...


3 weeks, at least.


----------



## Sdavid (Sep 20, 2010)

Does this look like ready?
Its Lowryder, they day 60 days till done, now it's day 50.

what do you think?


----------



## lovemug (Sep 20, 2010)

white russian 7 weeks of 12/12 ^^^^^


Barneys farm sweet tooth 7 weeks 12/12 ^^^^^^


going to give one more feeding tommorow than 2-2 1/2 weeks of flushing and hope they will be done. whats your input?


----------



## ClosetJungle (Sep 20, 2010)

Strain is blue rhino. Wednesday Starts week 8 of 12/12
1st picture is of a different plant. Picture 2&3 are from the same plant.


----------



## wjanney (Sep 20, 2010)

Not sure of the strain, outdoor in soil.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Sdavid said:


> Does this look like ready?
> Its Lowryder, they day 60 days till done, now it's day 50.
> 
> what do you think?


those have at least another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

lovemug said:


> View attachment 1166382View attachment 1166376
> 
> white russian 7 weeks of 12/12 ^^^^^
> View attachment 1166379View attachment 1166375
> ...


they need about 12 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

ClosetJungle said:


> View attachment 1166654View attachment 1166655View attachment 1166656
> 
> Strain is blue rhino. Wednesday Starts week 8 of 12/12
> 1st picture is of a different plant. Picture 2&3 are from the same plant.


those should be done within the week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

wjanney said:


> View attachment 1166663
> Not sure of the strain, outdoor in soil.


at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## palmtree (Sep 20, 2010)

This picture is from two weeks ago


----------



## wjanney (Sep 20, 2010)

2 more i have:


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

palmtree said:


> This picture is from two weeks ago


6 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

wjanney said:


> 2 more i have:
> View attachment 1166682View attachment 1166683




2 more weeks.


----------



## palmtree (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 6 weeks to go.


Thank you!

Edit: this was my 69th post hehe


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

palmtree said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Edit: this was my 69th post hehe


that's 6 from when the pic was taken. 

just to clarify.


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 20, 2010)

whats up fd how much longer on this one?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1166841
> whats up fd how much longer on this one?View attachment 1166840


10 days. 

or so.


----------



## wsf (Sep 20, 2010)

sup, first post  first grow too

how much longer you think this cole train has?












and when do you think I should start flushing it (its soil in a 3.5gal bucket)


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

*a couple more weeks. *


----------



## wsf (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> *a couple more weeks. *


cool, thanks for the fast reply (and sorry for the huge pics )


----------



## Mariejust (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks.


 cool..thanks Thanks...I can hardly wait!can you tell what kind it is?


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 20, 2010)

i was thinking 3-4 weeks, but you know the best in this subject..
here some pics of her, how much time do you think?
btw, its lavender


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 20, 2010)

that very last pic shouldn be there, thats another plant, like 23 days flower, sorry bout that


CultivationArt said:


> i was thinking 3-4 weeks, but you know the best in this subject..
> here some pics of her, how much time do you think?
> btw, its lavender
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> i was thinking 3-4 weeks, but you know the best in this subject..
> here some pics of her, how much time do you think?
> btw, its lavender
> 
> ...


looks like a few weeks yet. though the first and third pic look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> that very last pic shouldn be there, thats another plant, like 23 days flower, sorry bout that


now i'm all confused.


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 20, 2010)

the only pic in the attached file part. i dont know how i did that. im sorry about that.
the very first 3, the only group of pics. you said a few more weeks, like 3-4


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

CultivationArt said:


> the only pic in the attached file part. i dont know how i did that. im sorry about that.
> the very first 3, the only group of pics. you said a few more weeks, like 3-4


2 weeks.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey FDD, does this seem stunted for roughly 3 weeks flowering?? I still got some N issues but overall whats your op?View attachment 1167124View attachment 1167125View attachment 1167126View attachment 1167127


----------



## CultivationArt (Sep 20, 2010)

awsome, thankyou, ill post another in 2, and let you decide lol.


fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

StonedBlownSkiller said:


> Hey FDD, does this seem stunted for roughly 3 weeks flowering?? I still got some N issues but overall whats your op?View attachment 1167124View attachment 1167125View attachment 1167126View attachment 1167127


those are not finished.


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are not finished.


I know that.....I was implying that for 3 weeks they seem behind and was wanting to confirm or deny that implication...


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Sep 20, 2010)

depends wat strain, but all and all, they look str8!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

this is the "want to know if they are finished thread".


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> this is the "want to know if they are finished thread".


I understand that but also knew it was about determining flowering times and all. I have got help from you before and valued your opinion since you ARE a experienced grower....thanks anyway.


----------



## machnak (Sep 20, 2010)

Hey again FDD, I got that Prize btw and works to perfection brotha, thanks again man!

Anyways, I'm curious to see what you think on this LS again, she just keeps getting fatter and pushing out more white hairs. Thanks in advanced man.

View attachment 1167167


----------



## FuZZyBUDz (Sep 20, 2010)

........


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hey again FDD, I got that Prize btw and works to perfection brotha, thanks again man!
> 
> Anyways, I'm curious to see what you think on this LS again, she just keeps getting fatter and pushing out more white hairs. Thanks in advanced man.
> 
> View attachment 1167167




looks like 3 weeks.


----------



## obijohn (Sep 20, 2010)

In week 8 right now.


----------



## obijohn (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## daisydobey (Sep 20, 2010)

someone please tell me if mine are ready cause i started flush today!!

do the trichome's turn amber when you start flushing?
mine are 10% amber the rest blurry/milky, i started flush and i want at leats 50% amber, will the rest turn amber in the next 7-10 days? 


i can post pictures tonight


----------



## outerlimits (Sep 20, 2010)

This is my first grow. This plant started flowering around the end of August.  Here is my other plant that started flowering toward the end of July. I think it will be ready the 2nd or 3rd week of October.
Thanks in advance for the advice. I enjoy reading your threads.


----------



## nathenking (Sep 20, 2010)

Here are some day 63 pics...


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 20, 2010)

Fdd, great thread. 1st 3 same plant
and this one please:


----------



## glastoboi (Sep 20, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?


 hahahahahahahaha


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

obijohn said:


>



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

outerlimits said:


> View attachment 1167392View attachment 1167390View attachment 1167388View attachment 1167387View attachment 1167386View attachment 1167385View attachment 1167384View attachment 1167383View attachment 1167381View attachment 1167378View attachment 1167375View attachment 1167371View attachment 1167365View attachment 1167381This is my first grow. This plant started flowering around the end of August. View attachment 1167365 View attachment 1167371Here is my other plant that started flowering toward the end of July. I think it will be ready the 2nd or 3rd week of October.View attachment 1167383View attachment 1167384View attachment 1167385View attachment 1167386View attachment 1167387View attachment 1167388View attachment 1167390View attachment 1167392
> Thanks in advance for the advice. I enjoy reading your threads.




looks like 3 more weeks on both those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

nathenking said:


> Here are some day 63 pics...



some of those pics look done. the others really close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> View attachment 1167577View attachment 1167574Fdd, great thread. 1st 3 same plant
> View attachment 1167572and this one please:View attachment 1167569


3 weeks on those.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 weeks on those.


Thank you Fdd. You da man!


----------



## moneyOVEReverything1017 (Sep 20, 2010)

strain:SNOWWHITE>>how long on this baby, i have no clue how long its been flowering i just moved it inside this week.. any guess on weight??
View attachment 1167875View attachment 1167876View attachment 1167877View attachment 1167878View attachment 1167879View attachment 1167880View attachment 1167881View attachment 1167882


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 20, 2010)

Unknown Strain 7 weeks


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 20, 2010)

Here is another one for you. Last time I checked you said "10-14 days" which would be 3-7 now. Still on course for another 3-7 days? I've been feeding her nothing but water for about a week now.


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 20, 2010)

and here is my princess. Last time I posted you said "5-7 days". That was 1 week ago. What do you think now? notice the new growth on the tip of the cola in the last picture. The plant looks mostly mature, but the tip of the cola seems to be getting "new" plant growth. It looks good, but immature compared to the rest of the plant. I dont want to wait for that to ripen and have the rest of the plant over ripen. Any idea why it would do that, and what I should do about it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

moneyOVEReverything1017 said:


> strain:SNOWWHITE>>how long on this baby, i have no clue how long its been flowering i just moved it inside this week.. any guess on weight??
> View attachment 1167875View attachment 1167876View attachment 1167877View attachment 1167878View attachment 1167879View attachment 1167880View attachment 1167881View attachment 1167882


looks like at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Unknown Strain 7 weeks


at least another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> Here is another one for you. Last time I checked you said "10-14 days" which would be 3-7 now. Still on course for another 3-7 days? I've been feeding her nothing but water for about a week now.


closer to 7 then to 3.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> and here is my princess. Last time I posted you said "5-7 days". That was 1 week ago. What do you think now? notice the new growth on the tip of the cola in the last picture. The plant looks mostly mature, but the tip of the cola seems to be getting "new" plant growth. It looks good, but immature compared to the rest of the plant. I dont want to wait for that to ripen and have the rest of the plant over ripen. Any idea why it would do that, and what I should do about it?


that's new growth but that plant looks beat up pretty bad. not sure what i'd do at this point.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 20, 2010)

*there all the same plant so let me know what you think  
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> View attachment 1168040View attachment 1168031View attachment 1168041View attachment 1168038View attachment 1168039View attachment 1168042*there all the same plant so let me know what you think
> *


2 to 3 weeks from what i can see. i'd give it a heavy feeding.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 20, 2010)

alright...i think im at 9 weeks on Sept 23rd...so i am thinking this plant is going to be a 12 week'er


----------



## nathenking (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some of those pics look done. the others really close.


Thanks Fdd


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's new growth but that plant looks beat up pretty bad. not sure what i'd do at this point.


i was just gonna harvest it when the old growth was ready and not wait for the new growth. if the new growth ends up being smokable - cool. if not ill put it into the brownies with the leaf trimmings. what do you think about the rest of the bud? does it look ready? why would new growth start like 10 weeks in?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> i was just gonna harvest it when the old growth was ready and not wait for the new growth. if the new growth ends up being smokable - cool. if not ill put it into the brownies with the leaf trimmings. what do you think about the rest of the bud? does it look ready? why would new growth start like 10 weeks in?


sometimes that new stuff just keeps popping out. the rest of it looked pretty close.


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 20, 2010)

Bag seed


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Dreamy said:


> Bag seed


3 weeks.


----------



## Nightbird (Sep 20, 2010)

G13 Sour Diesel. Would greatly appreciate input. Thank you!


----------



## Pipesaw Johnny (Sep 20, 2010)

When should I harvest Train Wreck.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Nightbird said:


> View attachment 1168153View attachment 1168144View attachment 1168142G13 Sour Diesel. Would greatly appreciate input. Thank you! View attachment 1168141


i love the cage. 

3 weeks, roughly.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Pipesaw Johnny said:


> When should I harvest Train Wreck.View attachment 1168154View attachment 1168155


3 more weeks.


----------



## Fenda (Sep 20, 2010)

hi im just wondering, some of the buds seem to have like the white hais popping with little red shoots coming out of them, other more main buds dont seem to have this yet though, i am 3w into headn n just wondering if its normal? Alson how much more mass will the buds gain in the next 3w (as its a 6w strain) they are basically just alot of hair at the moment reasonably compact but not alot mass to them, supportin pics be up soon.cheers


----------



## Devlove (Sep 20, 2010)

Romulan, only pic I took it probably won't help
 Blackberry Kush
 Jilly Bean
 Same Jilly bean
 Lavender
 Same Lavender

Thanks man I appreciate it.


----------



## daisydobey (Sep 20, 2010)

snowryder autoflowers ending week 9... 

View attachment 1168268View attachment 1168269View attachment 1168270View attachment 1168271View attachment 1168272View attachment 1168273View attachment 1168274View attachment 1168275View attachment 1168276View attachment 1168277


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Devlove said:


> View attachment 1168225 Romulan, only pic I took it probably won't help
> View attachment 1168226 Blackberry Kush
> View attachment 1168227 Jilly Bean
> View attachment 1168221 Same Jilly bean
> ...



3 to 4 weeks on all those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

daisydobey said:


> snowryder autoflowers ending week 9...
> 
> View attachment 1168268View attachment 1168269View attachment 1168270View attachment 1168271View attachment 1168272View attachment 1168273View attachment 1168274View attachment 1168275View attachment 1168276View attachment 1168277


those look done, in that lighting.


----------



## daisydobey (Sep 20, 2010)

ok , i will try to get pics of it before lights out in other lighting so u can see thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Fenda said:


> hi im just wondering, some of the buds seem to have like the white hais popping with little red shoots coming out of them, other more main buds dont seem to have this yet though, i am 3w into headn n just wondering if its normal? Alson how much more mass will the buds gain in the next 3w (as its a 6w strain) they are basically just alot of hair at the moment reasonably compact but not alot mass to them, supportin pics be up soon.cheers


need to see pics. 

they can easily double in size from now 'til then.


----------



## pinkfuz (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi i have 4 plants flowering atm of an unknown strain, we think its some kind of kush but not 100%. They have all been in flowing for 30 days and was wondering how much long till they're done. I was thinking at least 30-40 more days with a flush during the last 2 weeks. This is my first grow so please help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

pinkfuz said:


> Hi i have 4 plants flowering atm of an unknown strain, we think its some kind of kush but not 100%. They have all been in flowing for 30 days and was wondering how much long till they're done. I was thinking at least 30-40 more days with a flush during the last 2 weeks. This is my first grow so please help.


3 to 4 more weeks on those, at least.


----------



## Meba2008 (Sep 20, 2010)

1st time

Growing under 1x 6500 k daylight flourescent and 1x 2300 k 23 watt soft white flourescent. got a seed from some great nug I picked up that randomly had a few seeds in it. 1 month vegging and today starts the 6th week.

Any idea how long I have left and how much I may expect?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 20, 2010)

Meba2008 said:


> 1st time
> 
> Growing under 1x 6500 k daylight flourescent and 1x 2300 k 23 watt soft white flourescent. got a seed from some great nug I picked up that randomly had a few seeds in it. 1 month vegging and today starts the 6th week.
> 
> ...



4 to 5 more weeks.


----------



## Drunken Ninja (Sep 21, 2010)

Bag seed Green queen Bagseed Bag seed

Hey fdd, Just checking back in with some new pics & girls.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Drunken Ninja said:


> View attachment 1168550Bag seed View attachment 1168544Green queen View attachment 1168548Bagseed View attachment 1168549Bag seed
> 
> Hey fdd, Just checking back in with some new pics & girls.


3 weeks, possibly more.


----------



## Meba2008 (Sep 21, 2010)

Any guess on yield?


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 21, 2010)

LOL FDD do you ever wish you never started this thread? You really are doing a great job and a great service to RIU.


----------



## John Doopey (Sep 21, 2010)

3-4 weeks? I see trichomes developing. I'm just not 100% sure, it's my first grow. Wappa Paradise Seeds...


----------



## pftek (Sep 21, 2010)

hey what do you think?

it's been about 60 days now. 625 ppm (hanna blue pen - 1382 calibration). 5-6 ph. strain indica/sativa heavier on Indica. Bubblicious. 

I was hoping they were done.


----------



## obijohn (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks.




Ok, thanks! Where the plant is located, it's getting less direct sunlight every day....probly a total of 6 hours, as the house and trees block the sun the rest. Am I good at this point, or will it slow things down or affect the yeild/density?


----------



## shizzlemynizzle (Sep 21, 2010)

what r we thinkin here...the hairs have started to curl towards the bud. My first grow i harvested to early so i want to make sure im right this time. the bud is hard and dense,


----------



## wineart (Sep 21, 2010)

```

```
Well the temp outside is below freezing. This Jacky White is taking longer than I thought. I have put a tapr over it and at 3:00am I turned on a propane heater. So cold out I hope the heater carries the girl through these last really cold hours. If the temps get down into the 20's I am not sure this heater will be enough? If I am forced to take this plant down, will I end up with crystal covered schwag? Stating 11 weeks flowering. (the path of the sun is only giving me 5-6 hours of direct sun and dappled through the leaves the rest of the afternoon).


----------



## madrapp (Sep 21, 2010)

you seem to know your stuff man, i dont need to know whem mine will be done, i just hit a major snag and my baby is lookin like hell, ha i know she looks awful, but what can i do to turn it around. please i need help


----------



## Locked Up (Sep 21, 2010)

First grow can't wait for some good smoke

How much longer do you think this plant needs


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

Beautiful, is that outside in fl? got two TREES outside, one indica d. with pink hairs, other sativa d., ill post pics, to fig. when to harvest. been debating when to harvest, first week of oct or 3rd. week? When are other Southern growers harvesting their outdoor ladies?


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 21, 2010)

Could a Bud get a forecast.


----------



## Locked Up (Sep 21, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Beautiful, is that outside in fl? got two TREES outside, one indica d. with pink hairs, other sativa d., ill post pics, to fig. when to harvest. been debating when to harvest, October first week of oct or 3rd.? When are other Southern growers harvesting their outdoor ladies?


Yep it sure is in Fl my girl will probably be harvested very soon just wanted an experts opinion first
I used to have more than just this one plant but I was stupid and told people I shouldn't have and 
5 plants got stolen, but since this is my first grow I'm happy to just have 1


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> LOL FDD do you ever wish you never started this thread? You really are doing a great job and a great service to RIU.



if i never had patience before this, ...... 


i had no idea we had so many active growers here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

John Doopey said:


> View attachment 1168554View attachment 1168556
> 3-4 weeks? I see trichomes developing. I'm just not 100% sure, it's my first grow. Wappa Paradise Seeds...


those have 3 weeks to go, maybe more.

i have a few wappa outside that look just like yours. hella fat and thick. i'm gonna grow these again next year.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

pftek said:


> hey what do you think?
> 
> it's been about 60 days now. 625 ppm (hanna blue pen - 1382 calibration). 5-6 ph. strain indica/sativa heavier on Indica. Bubblicious.
> 
> ...


hard to tell with the lighting, but those look pretty close to done.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2010)

heyy watsup man. well my super skunk came out great. bud is bombbbb!! but i want ur opinion on the next plant. =) my blue venom. its really really frosty. but yeaa. just want ur opinion. heres a few pics




View attachment 1168982​


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

obijohn said:


> View attachment 1168632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kinda what happens this time of year. you should be fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

shizzlemynizzle said:


> View attachment 1168634what r we thinkin here...the hairs have started to curl towards the bud. My first grow i harvested to early so i want to make sure im right this time. the bud is hard and dense,


maybe a week more. water with plain water only.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

wineart said:


> ```
> 
> ```
> Well the temp outside is below freezing. This Jacky White is taking longer than I thought. I have put a tapr over it and at 3:00am I turned on a propane heater. So cold out I hope the heater carries the girl through these last really cold hours. If the temps get down into the 20's I am not sure this heater will be enough? If I am forced to take this plant down, will I end up with crystal covered schwag? Stating 11 weeks flowering. (the path of the sun is only giving me 5-6 hours of direct sun and dappled through the leaves the rest of the afternoon).


those have 3 weeks to go. as long as they don't freeze they should make it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

madrapp said:


> you seem to know your stuff man, i dont need to know whem mine will be done, i just hit a major snag and my baby is lookin like hell, ha i know she looks awful, but what can i do to turn it around. please i need helpView attachment 1168824View attachment 1168825


did you over water?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Locked Up said:


> First grow can't wait for some good smoke
> 
> How much longer do you think this plant needs
> 
> View attachment 1168846View attachment 1168864View attachment 1168848View attachment 1168849View attachment 1168850



maybe 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

J3D1 said:


> Could a Bud get a forecast.
> View attachment 1168944


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyy watsup man. well my super skunk came out great. bud is bombbbb!! but i want ur opinion on the next plant. =) my blue venom. its really really frosty. but yeaa. just want ur opinion. heres a few pics


i'd say 2 more weeks on those.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 21, 2010)

these are my two plants I have outdoors. just wondering how much longer you think they should go


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Eric Johnson said:


> these are my two plants I have outdoors. just wondering how much longer you think they should go


first one looks done, the other needs a week to 10 days.


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 21, 2010)

FD, 
 3 more weeks. Thanks


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> first one looks done, the other needs a week to 10 days.


Thanks for such a quick response! I've really enjoyed reading through this thread. Happy harvests!


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Sep 21, 2010)

View attachment 1169187

FDD please let me know what you think. These are outdoor Black Jack in about there 7th-8th week. The first 4 pics are from the most healthy palnt with the most brown hairs and densest buds. The last pic is of this 3rd plant which has these tiny strange looking buds that I thought maybe you would have a theory on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> View attachment 1169187View attachment 1169186View attachment 1169185View attachment 1169184View attachment 1169183
> 
> FDD please let me know what you think. These are outdoor Black Jack in about there 7th-8th week. The first 4 pics are from the most healthy palnt with the most brown hairs and densest buds. The last pic is of this 3rd plant which has these tiny strange looking buds that I thought maybe you would have a theory on.


2 weeks on the first 2 pics. a week to 10 days on the next. the last pics is infested with aphids. it's worthless at this point.


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks on the first 2 pics. a week to 10 days on the next. the last pics is infested with aphids. it's worthless at this point.


Thanks bro. 

However, (and I know you know way more about this then me and I bow to your wisdom) the last pic "with aphids" has no bugs on it. I look closely at it everyday and see no bugs. Maybe it is the pic maybe and the poor focus that makes you think there are bugs? Why do you think aphids???

Again, thanks and I wont ask any more questions that are not appropriate to this thread.


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey Fdd how bout this one. I got some pic's of the trichs and got you as many pic's as possible so you could make your expert decision. This Northern lights lady is 50 days into flowering. Just wondering what your thoughts are.


View attachment 1169242View attachment 1169241View attachment 1169237View attachment 1169240View attachment 1169234View attachment 1169233

Thanks.


----------



## sensi8739 (Sep 21, 2010)

These two are of my Ogiesel. I reckon it is ~day 65.








And these two are of a Blueberry Skunk, maybe 70 days at this point.



What you think?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

all of your plants look as if they already shoulda been cut.


----------



## sensi8739 (Sep 21, 2010)

I posted for fdd's opinion. Not some random person.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

obijohn said:


> View attachment 1168632
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the strain of that plant, cuz it strongly resembles one of mine with pink hairs, and how tall is that one? 



Locked Up said:


> Yep it sure is in Fl my girl will probably be harvested very soon just wanted an experts opinion first
> I used to have more than just this one plant but I was stupid and told people I shouldn't have and
> 5 plants got stolen, but since this is my first grow I'm happy to just have 1


Yea not telling people is kinda hard sometimes lol, but you have to cuz it can be detrimental to ur crop.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> However, (and I know you know way more about this then me and I bow to your wisdom) the last pic "with aphids" has no bugs on it. I look closely at it everyday and see no bugs. Maybe it is the pic maybe and the poor focus that makes you think there are bugs? Why do you think aphids???
> 
> Again, thanks and I wont ask any more questions that are not appropriate to this thread.


it looks funky like it would look if it had aphids on it. i don't have my glasses on so i'm not sure what it really is.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

sensi8739 said:


> I posted for fdd's opinion. Not some random person.


 It did not say that in your post and I wasn't being rude so dont get snippy with me. I was asserting my opinion and trying to be helpful, which is that your plants should be harvested asap. I am allowed to do that. Fdd is a random person just as anyone else on here, although he has more accreditations on this site than most. Smoke a  and


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Howard Stern said:


> Hey Fdd how bout this one. I got some pic's of the trichs and got you as many pic's as possible so you could make your expert decision. This Northern lights lady is 50 days into flowering. Just wondering what your thoughts are.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1169243View attachment 1169242View attachment 1169241View attachment 1169239View attachment 1169238View attachment 1169237View attachment 1169236View attachment 1169240View attachment 1169235View attachment 1169234View attachment 1169233
> ...



10 to 14 more days. probably closer to 14.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

sensi8739 said:


> These two are of my Ogiesel. I reckon it is ~day 65.
> 
> View attachment 1169244
> 
> ...



those all look really close. maybe a few more days just to be sure. 5, maybe 7 if you really wanna push it.


----------



## Magnificient (Sep 21, 2010)

These are my white widows. I hope the pictures are good enough. Thanks fdd


----------



## Howard Stern (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 to 14 more days. probably closer to 14.


Thanks brotha!


----------



## sensi8739 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks fdd... and SacredHerb. Didn't mean to be snippy, was just mainly interested in the op's opinion


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it looks funky like it would look if it had aphids on it. i don't have my glasses on so i'm not sure what it really is.


HAHA. I just spent the last hour learning about aphids. Well, useful information to learn anyway. Now put your glasses on bro.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Sep 21, 2010)

I understand and respect that.


----------



## nepali grizzly (Sep 21, 2010)

what you think man?
had a frost last night but doesn't seem to have affected her.


----------



## shizzlemynizzle (Sep 21, 2010)

View attachment 1169339so much confusion,,fdd 8 1/2 weeks here, what do you think..


----------



## tizzer (Sep 21, 2010)

First time ever growing. 35 days into 12/12 and they're doing nicely for a first-timer. Any ideas when they *might* be close?


----------



## jokou (Sep 21, 2010)

hello everybody. this white widow is 54 days into flowering. what do you think?


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 21, 2010)

hey buddy boy fdd,
long time no talk, looks like the next girl ready to come inside...it's gettin cold out here and seeing some frost in the mornings, when do you think readY?


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> hey buddy boy fdd,
> long time no talk, looks like the next girl ready to come inside...it's gettin cold out here and seeing some frost in the mornings, when do you think readY?


 DAYM, that's a big girl


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

How's it going?
I'm just about at 7 weeks and I'm just wondering if I'm on schedule with this Big Blue I've grown from seed. It's one plant, a cross of NL#5 X Blueberry (20% sativa, 80% indica) and it's at day 50. It seems like it's only half way done and I got a lot of moisture in the air here on the Nor Cal coast  The problem I think I'm having with my plants not being far enough along is that they unfortunately get barely any morning sun. I think this is delaying their development but I'm not sure exactly. I added some 2mm mylar reflective sheets on the east and west side of the greenhouse to catch what little more sun they can. Also, those orange specks on her are wind swept cinnamon I had laid on the floor of the greenhouse to deter pests such as the ants I had around. I removed as much of it as I could but had trouble with some of it that I think is stuck to the THC on my Big Blue girl. Any advice or guidance is greatly appreciated!

I know this thread is if the plants are finished now but I need to know if you think this plant is going to finish by Halloween, or not, as I will be going out of town and I'd prefer the girl be drying while I'm away. Thank you for your time and consideration!
I'm wondering, if possible, how much longer?
Thanks again!


----------



## iriej (Sep 21, 2010)

60 days of flowering

This thing has really taken off in the last 10 days or so


----------



## carokann (Sep 21, 2010)

just curious if out of these 300 pages fdd has ever said overdone.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> View attachment 1169277View attachment 1169278View attachment 1169279
> 
> These are my white widows. I hope the pictures are good enough. Thanks fdd


hard to tell with that lighting. looks like 3 to 4 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

nepali grizzly said:


> what you think man?
> had a frost last night but doesn't seem to have affected her.


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

shizzlemynizzle said:


> View attachment 1169339so much confusion,,fdd 8 1/2 weeks here, what do you think..


looks like a week, maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

tizzer said:


> First time ever growing. 35 days into 12/12 and they're doing nicely for a first-timer. Any ideas when they *might* be close?
> 
> View attachment 1169352View attachment 1169353View attachment 1169354


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

jokou said:


> hello everybody. this white widow is 54 days into flowering. what do you think?



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> hey buddy boy fdd,
> long time no talk, looks like the next girl ready to come inside...it's gettin cold out here and seeing some frost in the mornings, when do you think readY?



looks pretty close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> How's it going?
> I'm just about at 7 weeks and I'm just wondering if I'm on schedule with this Big Blue I've grown from seed. It's one plant, a cross of NL#5 X Blueberry (20% sativa, 80% indica) and it's at day 50. It seems like it's only half way done and I got a lot of moisture in the air here on the Nor Cal coast  The problem I think I'm having with my plants not being far enough along is that they unfortunately get barely any morning sun. I think this is delaying their development but I'm not sure exactly. I added some 2mm mylar reflective sheets on the east and west side of the greenhouse to catch what little more sun they can. Also, those orange specks on her are wind swept cinnamon I had laid on the floor of the greenhouse to deter pests such as the ants I had around. I removed as much of it as I could but had trouble with some of it that I think is stuck to the THC on my Big Blue girl. Any advice or guidance is greatly appreciated!
> 
> I know this thread is if the plants are finished now but I need to know if you think this plant is going to finish by Halloween, or not, as I will be going out of town and I'd prefer the girl be drying while I'm away. Thank you for your time and consideration!
> ...


looks like 3 to 4 more weeks. probably closer to 4.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

carokann said:


> just curious if out of these 300 pages fdd has ever said overdone.


I don't think he ever would. I'm pretty sure I read on other threads that fdd2blk mentioned how he would prefer a plant be harvested later as the more mature, the better. If I recall correctly, he referred to a time when he came across a plant that was fully flowered and browned out in the dead of winter but it became some of the most psychedelic smoke he'd had...I could be mistaken though, perhaps it was a different Mr. Ganja...


----------



## LAX Skunky BwS (Sep 21, 2010)

How much longer FDD??? .. 


Cataract Kush

Warlock


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

iriej said:


> View attachment 1169824View attachment 1169825View attachment 1169829
> 
> 60 days of flowering
> 
> This thing has really taken off in the last 10 days or so


i'd say at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 3 to 4 more weeks. probably closer to 4.


Thanks man, that was faster than I expected! That's a perfect window of time for me 
You are a guru in my eyes


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> I don't think he ever would. I'm pretty sure I read on other threads that fdd2blk mentioned how he would prefer a plant be harvested later as the more mature, the better. If I recall correctly, he referred to a time when he came across a plant that was fully flowered and browned out in the dead of winter but it became some of the most psychedelic smoke he'd had...I could be mistaken though, perhaps it was a different Mr. Ganja...


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 21, 2010)

theres alot of 3-4 weeks in here...i havent heard any done's yet ;p


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

LAX Skunky BwS said:


> How much longer FDD??? ..
> 
> 
> Cataract Kush
> ...


wow, careful not to trip over those logs.  

looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


>


hahahaha I assume smiley faces=yes


----------



## mlad (Sep 21, 2010)

I cut this girl today for a few reasons, but I am curious how early you think it was. 58 days 12/12, supposedly a White Widow strain.

Thanks for keeping up with this thread, I subscribed a long time ago and love it 

View attachment 1170001View attachment 1170002


----------



## tizzer (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 to 4 more weeks.


Thanks-for all the time you spend helping us all out. It's appreciated.


----------



## Cannifornia (Sep 21, 2010)

What up FDD2BLK , its been a few weeks and my plants are getting closer n closer but im still not too sure when to harvest the headband. Could you give me an idea?
 
**Pictures 1,2 & 3 are Headband- Pics 4, & 5 are Romulan*

Thanks again 
**-Cannifornia*


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

mlad said:


> I cut this girl today for a few reasons, but I am curious how early you think it was. 58 days 12/12, supposedly a White Widow strain.
> 
> Thanks for keeping up with this thread, I subscribed a long time ago and love it
> 
> View attachment 1170001View attachment 1170002


that had 2 more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

Cannifornia said:


> What up FDD2BLK , its been a few weeks and my plants are getting closer n closer but im still not too sure when to harvest the headband. Could you give me an idea?
> View attachment 1170087View attachment 1170089View attachment 1170091 View attachment 1170086View attachment 1170103
> **Pictures 1,2 & 3 are Headband- Pics 4, & 5 are Romulan*
> 
> ...


10 - 14 days on both.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks pretty close.


that was pretty humerous...so end of this week or tomorrow or something?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> that was pretty humerous...so end of this week or tomorrow or something?


it was hard to tell with the sun shining on them like that. the middle pic looked like a week or so, the last pic looked done, the first pic i couldn't really see properly to get an idea.


----------



## Cannifornia (Sep 21, 2010)

sweeet ill cut down the HB OCT1st and ill post new pic of Romulan on that day too just for an update.

thanks again man.

-Stay UP


----------



## wreckloose (Sep 21, 2010)

I posted these about 2 weeks ago and you suggested they needed another week or so. Thank you very much.

As much as I'd like to chop, I can't seem to convince myself that they are ready yet. What do you think?

Master Kush at 64ish days 12/12.

plant 1 - the full plant shot makes her look fat, because of the plant behind it leaning to the left:


plant 2:


the colas of 4 others:


Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

wreckloose said:


> I posted these about 2 weeks ago and you suggested they needed another week or so. Thank you very much.
> 
> As much as I'd like to chop, I can't seem to convince myself that they are ready yet. What do you think?
> 
> ...



those look done.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it was hard to tell with the sun shining on them like that. the middle pic looked like a week or so, the last pic looked done, the first pic i couldn't really see properly to get an idea.


good looks guru...ill snap some more pics tomorro, and what does frost do to the children?


----------



## ironbalance (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> good looks guru...ill snap some more pics tomorro, and what does frost do to the children?


frost can burn them. even a lean-to will help a lot.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 21, 2010)

ironbalance said:


>




4 more weeks.


----------



## pinheadcity (Sep 22, 2010)

http://img689.imageshack.us/g/img3162f.jpg/
Hindu Kush- Au Natural Outdoor(Potted), Regenerated plant. Honestly lost track of time since nature did most of the work. Fox farm soil. Hope I did this right for my first post.
I couldn't get them to display right with the link uploader for some reason. Hope the link isn't an inconvenience!


----------



## wreckloose (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look done.


Great! I really didn't feel like watering them last night anyway. 

Thanks again!

Guess I have to get busy spreading some rep around... IOU1


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks fdd. and damnnnnn.. i was the last post yesterday wen i left for work.. and now theres 6 more pages. idk how u keep up with all these man


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 22, 2010)

im backkkkkkkk...with more nug porn

thanks for your continued time and dedication fdd 

first two pics are from the same plant I posted yesterday, the second 2 from a diff plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

pinheadcity said:


> http://img689.imageshack.us/g/img3162f.jpg/
> Hindu Kush- Au Natural Outdoor(Potted), Regenerated plant. Honestly lost track of time since nature did most of the work. Fox farm soil. Hope I did this right for my first post.
> I couldn't get them to display right with the link uploader for some reason. Hope the link isn't an inconvenience!


looks like 10 to 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> im backkkkkkkk...with more nug porn
> 
> thanks for your continued time and dedication fdd
> 
> first two pics are from the same plant I posted yesterday, the second 2 from a diff plant



the first pics look really close, the others have a few weeks.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Sep 22, 2010)

how about this girl, hoping 3 weeks or less.

View attachment 1170961View attachment 1170960View attachment 1170959


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

WanderingGrow said:


> how about this girl, hoping 3 weeks or less.
> 
> View attachment 1170961View attachment 1170960View attachment 1170959


at least 3 weeks.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Sep 22, 2010)

how long you thinking fdd, like 4-5 weeks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

FuZZyBUDz said:


> ........


thank you. 




there, is that what you wanted??????


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
this lil battle has made my wake n bake betta


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

your plants are not finished yet.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks for the help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

WanderingGrow said:


> thanks for the help.


at least 3 weeks. at this point it's hard to give much more of a guess. sorry i couldn't be of more help, i'm trying my best.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey fdd just checking in again. I was thinking it should be ready by the 30th or by the 5th at latest. What you think?
View attachment 1171131Hey fdd just checking in again. I was thinking it should be ready by the 30th or by the 5th at latest. What you think?


----------



## WanderingGrow (Sep 22, 2010)

i really was thanking you, not being sarcastic. i know its only a guess i wanted to see how close my guess was. I apreciate the quick input?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Hey fdd just checking in again. I was thinking it should be ready by the 30th or by the 5th at latest. What you think?
> View attachment 1171136View attachment 1171123View attachment 1171126View attachment 1171127View attachment 1171131View attachment 1171132Hey fdd just checking in again. I was thinking it should be ready by the 30th or by the 5th at latest. What you think?
> 
> View attachment 1171133



some of those look done. some look like they have another week or so. some look like they have several weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

WanderingGrow said:


> i really was thanking you, not being sarcastic. i know its only a guess i wanted to see how close my guess was. I apreciate the quick input?



 cool. check back in with pics in 2 weeks or so.


----------



## WanderingGrow (Sep 22, 2010)

that my friend, i will definatley do.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first pics look really close, the others have a few weeks.


close as in cut today?


----------



## Twiggiams (Sep 22, 2010)

It has been a couple weeks and I wanted to just check in. I also figured I could ask you if you think starting molasses water now would benefit me any? I figured you would know and I could kill two birds with one stone. =)View attachment 1171216View attachment 1171222View attachment 1171223View attachment 1171224View attachment 1171225View attachment 1171226View attachment 1171229View attachment 1171237


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk, hope you're well
I realized it may be difficult to guess the right ETD for the plants when taking pictures using the sun as light so I'm posting some pictures of my Big Blue female I took last night as the sun was setting using flash to get a better idea of what stage the plants are in. You mentioned 3-4 weeks, perhaps closer to 4 for the pictures of the same Big Blue plant without flash so let me know if these flash pictures change your guesstimate at all 
Thank you so much for this thread, I understand it must take a lot of your time


----------



## troythepooh14 (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey FDD, first grower here... how much longer you rekon.. The more developed are SSSDH... while the other is an unknown strain..


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey again FDD, just wanted to see what you thought again. I was thinking about cutting anywhere from the 30th to the 5th? Not sure.

Also what about the other plant i posted in pics 4 and 6?

Edit: Also ive cut off some nugs within the last few days that had some caterpillar problems so is that just gonna slow down growth a shit load..?


----------



## ws23v21g (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey FDD...another noob here with a first grow. Let's see if I learned anything. I think the first plant can be taken in another 2 weeks. The second 3-4 weeks. How'ed I do?

First plant




Second plant


----------



## TokenBroken (Sep 22, 2010)

Checkin in again whaddya think? Oh and this is a medicinal crop so i want to harvest when the thc levels are highest not when its heaviest.
 and this last one is from the same as i showed you last time


----------



## machnak (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey FDD, ok this LS is a werid one. It's almost as if the top cola and foilage have been burnt. But I can assure you that's not the case. So just wondering what you think on time again.

View attachment 1171707View attachment 1171710View attachment 1171713


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 22, 2010)

what do you lot think? all comments welcome!. here are some pics of my current grow (see my other posts) hopefully almost finished

3 girls in one box = Width 500mm x Depth 400mm x Hieght 900mm with 342 watts cfl power. one x 250 watt grow light up top and four 23 watt 2700K energy bulbs (one at pot level) using peat based soil in small 5" pots (don't shout at me i know) watered every other day three times a day with canna terra and additives! cannazyme, tonic, boost and pk 13/14 two weeks ago! flush time? or wait? 

thank you cannabutt


----------



## hillbilly345 (Sep 22, 2010)

Awesome thread! Anyone know if Joint Doctor Easy Ryder, will turn amber? Is it best to pick it when? Its worthy of pics but triing to holdout. But yes , shes there. Thanks.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 22, 2010)

The purple plant is a separate plant from the other picts...all the other picts are the same plant so let me know how long you think the purple plant has and how long the other plant has next to it......thank you


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

Twiggiams said:


> It has been a couple weeks and I wanted to just check in. I also figured I could ask you if you think starting molasses water now would benefit me any? I figured you would know and I could kill two birds with one stone. =)View attachment 1171216View attachment 1171222View attachment 1171223View attachment 1171224View attachment 1171225View attachment 1171226View attachment 1171229View attachment 1171237



looks like 10 - 14 more days. i don't use molasses. some people do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hey fdd2blk, hope you're well
> I realized it may be difficult to guess the right ETD for the plants when taking pictures using the sun as light so I'm posting some pictures of my Big Blue female I took last night as the sun was setting using flash to get a better idea of what stage the plants are in. You mentioned 3-4 weeks, perhaps closer to 4 for the pictures of the same Big Blue plant without flash so let me know if these flash pictures change your guesstimate at all
> Thank you so much for this thread, I understand it must take a lot of your time



looks like at least 3 weeks to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

troythepooh14 said:


> Hey FDD, first grower here... how much longer you rekon.. The more developed are SSSDH... while the other is an unknown strain..



3 weeks + on all those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Hey again FDD, just wanted to see what you thought again. I was thinking about cutting anywhere from the 30th to the 5th? Not sure.
> 
> Also what about the other plant i posted in pics 4 and 6?
> 
> Edit: Also ive cut off some nugs within the last few days that had some caterpillar problems so is that just gonna slow down growth a shit load..?



those look like they have about a week to 10 days to go. except for the ones that have a month yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

ws23v21g said:


> Hey FDD...another noob here with a first grow. Let's see if I learned anything. I think the first plant can be taken in another 2 weeks. The second 3-4 weeks. How'ed I do?
> 
> First plant
> 
> ...



sounds about right. looks good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

TokenBroken said:


> Checkin in again whaddya think? Oh and this is a medicinal crop so i want to harvest when the thc levels are highest not when its heaviest.
> View attachment 1171656View attachment 1171657View attachment 1171658View attachment 1171659 and this last one is from the same as i showed you last timeView attachment 1171668


that needs food and 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

machnak said:


> Hey FDD, ok this LS is a werid one. It's almost as if the top cola and foilage have been burnt. But I can assure you that's not the case. So just wondering what you think on time again.
> 
> View attachment 1171707View attachment 1171710View attachment 1171713


wow, looks crazy. 10 - 14 days, maybe.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

cannabutt said:


> what do you lot think? all comments welcome!. here are some pics of my current grow (see my other posts) hopefully almost finished
> 
> 3 girls in one box = Width 500mm x Depth 400mm x Hieght 900mm with 342 watts cfl power. one x 250 watt grow light up top and four 23 watt 2700K energy bulbs (one at pot level) using peat based soil in small 5" pots (don't shout at me i know) watered every other day three times a day with canna terra and additives! cannazyme, tonic, boost and pk 13/14 two weeks ago! flush time? or wait?
> 
> thank you cannabutt



flush time. those have about a week to 10 days to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

HUSTLERBOY20 said:


> The purple plant is a separate plant from the other picts...all the other picts are the same plant so let me know how long you think the purple plant has and how long the other plant has next to it......thank you View attachment 1171913View attachment 1171919View attachment 1171921View attachment 1171924View attachment 1171925View attachment 1171928


3 weeks on the purple plant. less than 2 on the other.


----------



## Johnney Herbz (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look like they have about a week to 10 days to go. except for the ones that have a month yet.


 Thanks, when harvest, should i cut off the upper buds and try and let the lower ones develop more before i cut them off or should i just take it all down.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

Johnney Herbz said:


> Thanks, when harvest, should i cut off the upper buds and try and let the lower ones develop more before i cut them off or should i just take it all down.


i take them all down.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Sep 22, 2010)

wineart said:


> fdd...the weather here has been in the 30's at night. Plant has definitely slowed to a crawl. Trichs are mostly clear but large and piled on top of each other. I am not sure it will finish here in this weather. Strain is jacky white smells like too sweet grapefruit. About 30-40 big bud sites. Wonder how long or what kind of temps it will tolerate. Has been flowering since about july 1st (little more than 10 weeks).


some years, i wait til it snows for the first time. As long as they dont hit the freezing level for long periods. Frost is bad. After that you are done. I wake up and check the weather to see the low. When it get lower than thirty five i worry. Havent got any lower than thirty eight, so i am all smiles. Supposed to hold of for awhile. Just watch the weat0her and let em go. Covering them wou0ld really help0. Even if it was just a sheet of clear p0lastic. Keeps the frost off.


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> flush time. those have about a week to 10 days to go.


you sir are a mind reader. thank you...

regards cannabutt


----------



## wreckloose (Sep 22, 2010)

Grand Daddy Purple: 64ish days of 12/12.

Are these ladies ready for the chop? Or do they get the hose again?



Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

wreckloose said:


> Grand Daddy Purple: 64ish days of 12/12.
> 
> Are these ladies ready for the chop? Or do they get the hose again?
> 
> ...



i'd chop 'em.


----------



## wreckloose (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd chop 'em.


Thanks for taking a look!

I'm off to spread some rep around... IOU2


----------



## limboavionic (Sep 22, 2010)

The first two are the same Purple Kush, and the second are two different different Blue Cheese. Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

limboavionic said:


> The first two are the same Purple Kush, and the second are two different different Blue Cheese. Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1172389View attachment 1172388View attachment 1172387View attachment 1172386


2 weeks on the kush, 3 on the blue cheese.


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least 3 weeks to me.


Thank you so much Faded!


----------



## SouthernGanja (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## limboavionic (Sep 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 weeks on the kush, 3 on the blue cheese.


Youdaman thanx!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 22, 2010)

SouthernGanja said:


> View attachment 1172427View attachment 1172426



3 weeks, maybe more.


----------



## SouthernGanja (Sep 22, 2010)

October 15th would be 8 weeks. Thanks!

I'll try using a regular camera in a week.


----------



## icemanwol (Sep 23, 2010)

I am thinking 2 weeks or so to harvest. What do you think? Currently at 4 weeks


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 23, 2010)

This is an automatic that says should flower in 60 days...It's been probably 65 days, and as you can see its flowering. How long should I give it from this point?


----------



## bigjuice1985 (Sep 23, 2010)

Ok so im new to this, how long left and what would be my next step? I really dont know what in doin!!...i just like to smoke...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

icemanwol said:


> I am thinking 2 weeks or so to harvest. What do you think? Currently at 4 weeks
> View attachment 1172824View attachment 1172825


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

heelzballer said:


> This is an automatic that says should flower in 60 days...It's been probably 65 days, and as you can see its flowering. How long should I give it from this point? View attachment 1172834


looks like at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Twiggiams (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 10 - 14 more days. i don't use molasses. some people do.


 Thanks again =)


----------



## oreo785 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk, i have growing an unkown strain and it is on day 54 of flowering.. Please HELP Thank You


----------



## Raptured (Sep 23, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/members/raptured-283598/albums/september-23rd-14236/

can you just check one more time.. last week you said 3 weeks but maybe those pictures were decieving. I think I am gonna harvest next week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

oreo785 said:


> Hey fdd2blk, i have growing an unkown strain and it is on day 54 of flowering.. Please HELP Thank You
> View attachment 1173293View attachment 1173298View attachment 1173307View attachment 1173312View attachment 1173313View attachment 1173319


looks like at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

Raptured said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/members/raptured-283598/albums/september-23rd-14236/
> 
> can you just check one more time.. last week you said 3 weeks but maybe those pictures were decieving. I think I am gonna harvest next week.



i'm thinking 10 to 15 more days.


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 23, 2010)

Hello, was told it would be at least another 10 days to go about a week ago, am now on week 12, should it be okay to cut down on Sunday???

Cheers dude

UPDATE - Also if I cut early would I lose alot of bud growth? 
View attachment 1173494View attachment 1173492View attachment 1173491


----------



## YankeeBurner (Sep 23, 2010)

So, my questions are...when do you think they will be ready..first 3 pics. #2 pic..as you can see is shriveled up and the red hairs on the buds are shriveled too. No more white hairs like the others. #4-5...having a prob with this one as you can see. Can't really diagnose it. Orange spots under the leaves. Any idea what they all are.Have like 3 diff ones. Need better pics...let me know...Thanks!!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 23, 2010)

WonderWoman back for a second opinon, thanks in advance!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Hello, was told it would be at least another 10 days to go about a week ago, am now on week 12, should it be okay to cut down on Sunday???
> 
> Cheers dude
> 
> ...



those look really close. it may be ok to chop on sunday. they could probably go another week though. they would add on a little weight and may get a little more resins if you wait. they don't look that bad now though. it's up to you to decide. ;')


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

YankeeBurner said:


> View attachment 1173533View attachment 1173540View attachment 1173545View attachment 1173546View attachment 1173547
> 
> 
> So, my questions are...when do you think they will be ready..first 3 pics. #2 pic..as you can see is shriveled up and the red hairs on the buds are shriveled too. No more white hairs like the others. #4-5...having a prob with this one as you can see. Can't really diagnose it. Orange spots under the leaves. Any idea what they all are.Have like 3 diff ones. Need better pics...let me know...Thanks!!!



those have at least 3 more weeks. i'm not sure what is wrong with them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> WonderWoman back for a second opinon, thanks in advance!
> View attachment 1173589View attachment 1173588View attachment 1173587


maybe another week on those.


----------



## Awill1818 (Sep 23, 2010)

Took some new pics of the Apple Jack first few are with flash on last 3 are without. The flash makes the hairs appear very white but about 90% are red brown, 40% of tricromes are amber the rest cloudy and she has lost all but her top 4 fan leaves and is about to finish her 9th week of flowering and its suposed to rain saturday-next friday and I dont want to chance the mold but i dont wanna harvest before she is fully ripe, I could bring her in my basement next week with just regular light bulbs but im not sure what to do at this point.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

Awill1818 said:


> View attachment 1173772View attachment 1173770View attachment 1173769View attachment 1173768Took some new pics of the Apple Jack first few are with flash on last 3 are without. The flash makes the hairs appear very white but about 90% are red brown, 40% of tricromes are amber the rest cloudy and she has lost all but her top 4 fan leaves and is about to finish her 9th week of flowering and its suposed to rain saturday-next friday and I dont want to chance the mold but i dont wanna harvest before she is fully ripe, I could bring her in my basement next week with just regular light bulbs but im not sure what to do at this point.View attachment 1173766View attachment 1173767View attachment 1173773



looks like 10 to 14 more days
covering it will help a lot during rain.
regular light bulbs won't be of any use.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe another week on those.


thanks again! I'll keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Awill1818 (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 10 to 14 more days
> covering it will help a lot during rain.
> regular light bulbs won't be of any use.


I have a carport i could put her under Im just worried about the humidity and moist air causing mold.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

Awill1818 said:


> I have a carport i could put her under Im just worried about the humidity and moist air causing mold.


as long as it can fully dry out once a day it should be ok. it should be ok under the carport while it rains.


----------



## Awill1818 (Sep 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> as long as it can fully dry out once a day it should be ok. it should be ok under the carport while it rains.


Thanks so much man Ill give it a shot, I also have a super lemon haze but its got about 3-4 weeks left buds not all that dense yet I was thinking about just leaving her out in the rain sence she has such a long way to go yet but would you suggest putting her under the carport as well??


----------



## tony nice (Sep 23, 2010)

hey hows it going, wondering if you could tell me how much longer you think for these two; one dominant sativa and the other dominant indica So check em out...View attachment 1173935


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

What'cha think FDD?


----------



## bigjuice1985 (Sep 23, 2010)

waitin on help Pg 303...any advice would help!


----------



## sk8trf (Sep 23, 2010)

I bought these two plants about 3 weeks ago from one of my friends I had fluorescent lights on them at first till I read that's a no no during flowering so I went out and bought a 150W HPS light and a reflective sheet from my local hydro store. How much longer till there done?


----------



## Phalocke (Sep 23, 2010)

How do these look?


----------



## anomolies (Sep 23, 2010)

How much longer FDD? Supposedly a 10-11 week strain that I have outdoors, I can't figure out if it's stopped swelling. It's not very frosty either.

Some of the trichs look amber but I can't really tell cus the microscope I have is so retarded it's hard to hold the scope & leaf still at the same time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

tony nice said:


> hey hows it going, wondering if you could tell me how much longer you think for these two; one dominant sativa and the other dominant indica View attachment 1173939View attachment 1173938View attachment 1173937So check em out...View attachment 1173934View attachment 1173935View attachment 1173936


at least a month on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

machnak said:


> What'cha think FDD?
> 
> View attachment 1173958View attachment 1173959View attachment 1173961


hard to tell with those pics. looks really close.


----------



## machnak (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks man, I'll probably chop her in two or three days. Trichs look nice, between cloudy and amber now. Wait for a few more Amber then it's time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

bigjuice1985 said:


> waitin on help Pg 303...any advice would help!



i'm sorry, i missed it. what is the post # please? my page settings are different.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

sk8trf said:


> I bought these two plants about 3 weeks ago from one of my friends I had fluorescent lights on them at first till I read that's a no no during flowering so I went out and bought a 150W HPS light and a reflective sheet from my local hydro store. How much longer till there done?
> View attachment 1173962View attachment 1173963View attachment 1173964View attachment 1173965View attachment 1173966


i'd say at least 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

Phalocke said:


> How do these look?


those look hella sticky. i'd give them another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

anomolies said:


> How much longer FDD? Supposedly a 10-11 week strain that I have outdoors, I can't figure out if it's stopped swelling. It's not very frosty either.
> 
> Some of the trichs look amber but I can't really tell cus the microscope I have is so retarded it's hard to hold the scope & leaf still at the same time.
> 
> View attachment 1174152View attachment 1174153View attachment 1174154View attachment 1174158



3 to 4 more weeks on those.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 23, 2010)

if my plant is at 9 weeks today isnt that getting close to death lol?


----------



## dieselboy (Sep 23, 2010)

willie nelson, flowering for 5 weeks and 4 days, i've read 10-12 weeks but a friend of mine said he finished some willie in 56 days. opinion plz... p.s. i'll try to get some better pics up if you need emView attachment 1174268View attachment 1174272


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 23, 2010)

dieselboy said:


> willie nelson, flowering for 5 weeks and 4 days, i've read 10-12 weeks but a friend of mine said he finished some willie in 56 days. opinion plz... p.s. i'll try to get some better pics up if you need emView attachment 1174268View attachment 1174272


i'd say those have 3 weeks yet.


----------



## rjohnson123 (Sep 24, 2010)

2 unknow bagseeds(the same kind) 52 days of flowering.
i was thinking a week to 10 days what do you think?(for the first 4 pics)
what about the second one?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## bigjuice1985 (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm sorry, i missed it. what is the post # please? my page settings are different.


post number 3025....thx


----------



## jeff.bridges (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd man, I chopped one bud to try and dried it in microwave. I smoked it and its not very potent. It gives some fun but totally not enough. 10 days ago U said me it has one more month. So I guess there are 20 days more.

Is it normal for plant not to be potent 20 days before harvest? 

If its going to be like this I am going to kill it and end this misery. I don't want this smoke. Seeds were for best smoke I ever tried so I was hoping for more fun.

Thanks man.


----------



## bigjuice1985 (Sep 24, 2010)

Here go some more pics...I need my next step after this is done....i know its not done the buds are gettin bigger...any help?


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 24, 2010)

this is a thumbs up thanks for fdd


----------



## lexluth0r (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look really close. it may be ok to chop on sunday. they could probably go another week though. they would add on a little weight and may get a little more resins if you wait. they don't look that bad now though. it's up to you to decide. ;')


Thanks for the reply, the long wait of 3 months+ is finally here and I get taste the fruits of my labour, thanks for the help dude.


----------



## jjeffrey (Sep 24, 2010)

Looking for input on when these plants will be done. Week 8 of flower, these are Sensi Star, this plant is the most advanced of all of them. Also have some Kush, but those are still completely white. Thanks for any input.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

rjohnson123 said:


> 2 unknow bagseeds(the same kind) 52 days of flowering.
> i was thinking a week to 10 days what do you think?(for the first 4 pics)
> what about the second one?
> Thanks for the help.



i'd say 10 days sounds about right. that other one needs at least 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

bigjuice1985 said:


> Ok so im new to this, how long left and what would be my next step? I really dont know what in doin!!...i just like to smoke...View attachment 1172897View attachment 1172898View attachment 1172899



that looks really good. gonna be some fat buds. it's only halfway there. keep doing whatever you have been doing and let it go at least 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> fdd man, I chopped one bud to try and dried it in microwave. I smoked it and its not very potent. It gives some fun but totally not enough. 10 days ago U said me it has one more month. So I guess there are 20 days more.
> 
> Is it normal for plant not to be potent 20 days before harvest?
> 
> ...


it wasn't done and you dried it in the microwave. 

it gets better when it gets to ripen.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

bigjuice1985 said:


> Here go some more pics...I need my next step after this is done....i know its not done the buds are gettin bigger...any help?
> 
> View attachment 1174806View attachment 1174807View attachment 1174808


bloom nutes, sunshine, and a few more weeks should do it fine.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

jjeffrey said:


> Looking for input on when these plants will be done. Week 8 of flower, these are Sensi Star, this plant is the most advanced of all of them. Also have some Kush, but those are still completely white. Thanks for any input.
> View attachment 1175008View attachment 1175009View attachment 1175010




i'd say 10 more days. from what i can see.


----------



## Dubious06 (Sep 24, 2010)

FDD, you probably have a full time job just responding to this thread! I know my girls have a ways to go and I'm getting a little ahead of myself, but I wouldn't mind an experts opinion. Thanks for the insight. Cheers.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> FDD, you probably have a full time job just responding to this thread! I know my girls have a ways to go and I'm getting a little ahead of myself, but I wouldn't mind an experts opinion. Thanks for the insight. Cheers.


those have a long way to good. feed the shit outta them.


----------



## Dubious06 (Sep 24, 2010)

I wish I had started about a month earlier now-- patience is not a virtue I possess. They got a heavy feeding yesterday, and I'll keep on keepin' on. Thanks for your help FDD.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 24, 2010)

FDD, I'm here for my bi-monthly check up: 13 Weeks 3 days into flower... issues aside, how much longer is this sativa Thai super skunk gonna go? I was thinking about letter her go until October 9th? 15 more days enough you think?


----------



## G Project (Sep 24, 2010)

how much time left on this? tks


----------



## dieselboy (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say those have 3 weeks yet.


thank you, good sir.


----------



## zoso914 (Sep 24, 2010)

She's at 11 and a half weeks today and pictures are at 69 days flowering that includes stretch time of 2 weeks, I know shes close but the trichs are mostly milky and clear none that I can see are amber yet and thats what I want a more body lock high about 60/40whats your input brother any is welcomed with REPS++.I also need to know the best methods for curing my girl I know thats a lot but any help is very appreciated my friends and I emphasize the word "Friends". Much love to all. 

Peace out brothers,
zoso914


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> FDD, I'm here for my bi-monthly check up: 13 Weeks 3 days into flower... issues aside, how much longer is this sativa Thai super skunk gonna go? I was thinking about letter her go until October 9th? 15 more days enough you think?


i would have killed it by now. i don't have that kind of patience.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

G Project said:


> how much time left on this? tks


a week to ten days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> She's at 11 and a half weeks today and pictures are at 69 days flowering that includes stretch time of 2 weeks, I know shes close but the trichs are mostly milky and clear none that I can see are amber yet and thats what I want a more body lock high about 60/40whats your input brother any is welcomed with REPS++.I also need to know the best methods for curing my girl I know thats a lot but any help is very appreciated my friends and I emphasize the word "Friends". Much love to all.
> 
> Peace out brothers,
> zoso914


i'd say another week to ten days on that as well.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 24, 2010)

love u fdd...sorry bout the last picture's darkness


----------



## zoso914 (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say another week to ten days on that as well.


Hey fdd2blk, I was thinking maybe I would try and wait till the Harvest Moon. What you think can she make it that far?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> love u fdd...sorry bout the last picture's darkness


hard to tell, but it looks done. the last pics looks like amybe a week more, the rest look done.


----------



## stealth32 (Sep 24, 2010)

hey guys new to the site just wanted to know how much longer you think i found these seeds a while back and dont have any clue what kind they are if anyone knows that would be appreciated.


----------



## TheRuiner (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i would have killed it by now. i don't have that kind of patience.


LOL, Ok!?! Well, since I know she needs to go at least 14 weeks, how much longer then that would you wait? Is my October 9th chop date too long, too soon? Any more input would really be appreciated, if you think I should just be left to my own devices then I can respect that too! Peace!

PS ~ Can't you tell I almost _did_ kill her over the last 4 months?


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 24, 2010)

I just gotta know.
WWFDDD?



Edit: 
I just found a little banana on her! 

View attachment 1175603


----------



## 420pitbull (Sep 24, 2010)

How long you think these have left? Pics have strain names on them!


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hard to tell, but it looks done. the last pics looks like amybe a week more, the rest look done.


they are all(pretty much) different plants, but I'll snap more pics to get a definite answer, they seem like they have a while ago(some colas, buds aren't fully developed it seems) but what would I know?


----------



## Vansterdam (Sep 24, 2010)

Sept 24th

Plant is an outdoor patio "Church" of which I have 5. I Also have one twice the size in a mountain plot

I think 2 weeks to go, as per the plants statistics...

Pics are;
Top cola
Top cola close up
Side cola
Entire plant


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 24, 2010)

Picked 2 days ago.. any thoughts?


----------



## fatstony (Sep 24, 2010)

Out door norcal...
tric's are milky white to yellow but not alot of red hairs....I'm battling a few spots of rot and thinking about early havest. Should I ride it out or is this far enough along that I can get some decent smoke?


----------



## AnchorAge (Sep 24, 2010)

Thanks for the look in advance-Patience my ass I'm pickin something


----------



## PlantManBee (Sep 24, 2010)

here is one just ta see what you think.

from a Chem 4 bean from Dr. Greenthumb.


----------



## JayTrinity (Sep 24, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Picked 2 days ago.. any thoughts?




Come on, my first bud ever..


----------



## IdDa420 (Sep 24, 2010)

i would like to know when mine might be finished or how much longer
i think i planted after april, thought id try for the first time and this is what i got


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

stealth32 said:


> View attachment 1175250View attachment 1175251View attachment 1175252
> 
> 
> hey guys new to the site just wanted to know how much longer you think i found these seeds a while back and dont have any clue what kind they are if anyone knows that would be appreciated.


2 more weeks. maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> LOL, Ok!?! Well, since I know she needs to go at least 14 weeks, how much longer then that would you wait? Is my October 9th chop date too long, too soon? Any more input would really be appreciated, if you think I should just be left to my own devices then I can respect that too! Peace!
> 
> PS ~ Can't you tell I almost _did_ kill her over the last 4 months?


i guess let it go until the 9th.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> I just gotta know.
> WWFDDD?
> View attachment 1175258View attachment 1175259View attachment 1175263View attachment 1175264View attachment 1175269View attachment 1175270View attachment 1175284
> 
> ...


i'd let that go another week.

pluck the nanner.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

420pitbull said:


> How long you think these have left? Pics have strain names on them!


the blue venom looks done. the others have a week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

Vansterdam said:


> Sept 24th
> 
> Plant is an outdoor patio "Church" of which I have 5. I Also have one twice the size in a mountain plot
> 
> ...


i'd say three more weeks.


----------



## Sure Shot (Sep 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd let that go another week.
> 
> pluck the nanner.


Perfect.
Just what I expected.
Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Picked 2 days ago.. any thoughts?


looks manicured and half dried.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

fatstony said:


> View attachment 1175617View attachment 1175610Out door norcal...View attachment 1175607
> tric's are milky white to yellow but not alot of red hairs....I'm battling a few spots of rot and thinking about early havest. Should I ride it out or is this far enough along that I can get some decent smoke?


i'd try to let it go another 10 to 14 days.


----------



## merkstillgrows (Sep 24, 2010)

hey fdd can you tell me if my plants are done its an unknow strain smells skunky and citrusy and they have been flowering for 80 days now


----------



## megaowner (Sep 24, 2010)

Yo Fdd be a kind sir and look at my crop? 5th week of flowering. How much longer do you think? should i do anything to my plant as of now? trim leaves? Ive been giving it molasses for the flowering stage. outdoor crop. View attachment 1176008View attachment 1176009View attachment 1176010View attachment 1176011View attachment 1176012View attachment 1176013


----------



## PlantManBee (Sep 24, 2010)

love this thread lol generous and kinda nutty at the same time.  could i get ya to look at #3095 I've got my shears out but am thinking i need to wait :/


----------



## NikkiHONEYb (Sep 24, 2010)

How about these? Blue dream, 2 1000w hps, 47 days into flower.


----------



## NikkiHONEYb (Sep 24, 2010)

leaves are a little curled from the last shot of Co2. Not going to give them anymore. was going to start flushing on day 53.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

merkstillgrows said:


> hey fdd can you tell me if my plants are done its an unknow strain smells skunky and citrusy and they have been flowering for 80 days nowView attachment 1175956View attachment 1175959View attachment 1175960View attachment 1175961View attachment 1175962View attachment 1175963View attachment 1175964View attachment 1175965


i'd try to push those another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

megaowner said:


> Yo Fdd be a kind sir and look at my crop? 5th week of flowering. How much longer do you think? should i do anything to my plant as of now? trim leaves? Ive been giving it molasses for the flowering stage. outdoor crop. View attachment 1176008View attachment 1176009View attachment 1176010View attachment 1176011View attachment 1176012View attachment 1176013


looks like 3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

PlantManBee said:


> here is one just ta see what you think.
> 
> from a Chem 4 bean from Dr. Greenthumb.


i'd say 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

AnchorAge said:


> Thanks for the look in advance-Patience my ass I'm pickin something


2 more weeks on this one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

IdDa420 said:


> i would like to know when mine might be finished or how much longer
> i think i planted after april, thought id try for the first time and this is what i got
> 
> View attachment 1175786View attachment 1175798View attachment 1175797View attachment 1175796View attachment 1175795View attachment 1175794View attachment 1175793View attachment 1175792View attachment 1175791View attachment 1175790View attachment 1175789View attachment 1175788View attachment 1175787View attachment 1175799



at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 24, 2010)

NikkiHONEYb said:


> How about these? Blue dream, 2 1000w hps, 47 days into flower.


2 more weeks.


----------



## megaowner (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks alot Fdd i really appreciate it man


----------



## palmtree (Sep 25, 2010)

The first two pictures are of the same plant.


----------



## jeff.bridges (Sep 25, 2010)

I know I am PITA. But I have to ask for update. Here is update pic of bud. Looks to me that there are still no amber trichomes.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

palmtree said:


> View attachment 1176538View attachment 1176537View attachment 1176539
> 
> The first two pictures are of the same plant.



3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> I know I am PITA. But I have to ask for update. Here is update pic of bud. Looks to me that there are still no amber trichomes.
> 
> View attachment 1176547
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


that has weeks yet.


----------



## fillmore66 (Sep 25, 2010)

_*Help!*_ I have 3 weeks before I _*have to*_ pull my plants. Please any info re: accelerating budding process. I've read many posts discussing this, but the more I read the more
confused I get. 45 year pothead. First grow. Pretty exciting. Help will be greatly appreciated. Thanx.View attachment 1176685


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

fillmore66 said:


> _*Help!*_ I have 3 weeks before I _*have to*_ pull my plants. Please any info re: accelerating budding process. I've read many posts discussing this, but the more I read the more
> confused I get. 45 year pothead. First grow. Pretty exciting. Help will be greatly appreciated. Thanx.View attachment 1176685


that has at least 4 weeks to go. not a thing you can do about it.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 25, 2010)

more pics...all plants are pictured (with the exception of one slow child)
the last pic is the fucking leaves changing dammit


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> more pics...all plants are pictured (with the exception of one slow child)
> the last pic is the fucking leaves changing dammit


i'm confused. are those all different? am i supposed to address each one individually?


----------



## heelzballer (Sep 25, 2010)

Hey fdd I'd like to know how far off these are...The first one is slider and its a little farther along in flowering I believe, and I think aphids might be killing roots and or stem from soil.. the next one is ak47... and finally a utopia haze... Also, one more question...I'm in North Carolina and we are getting mid to upper 40's at night late next week...Will they be okay or should I pull early?


----------



## bcbudbrad (Sep 25, 2010)

These pics are about a week. Most of the hairs are brown now.Thanks for any feed back.


----------



## stonycurtis (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello - This is an awesome thread which is especially helpful to us less experienced growers. A real good resource. I don't think you will need your "2 more weeks " stamp here. I believe I have some time to go. Outdoor grow & first grow Single plant from unknown seed. Lots of warm weather left here in southern Arizona. been in the ground for something like 2 1/2 months.
Thanks again for your help !


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

heelzballer said:


> Hey fdd I'd like to know how far off these are...The first one is slider and its a little farther along in flowering I believe, and I think aphids might be killing roots and or stem from soil..View attachment 1176851 the next one is ak47...View attachment 1176854 and finally a utopia haze...View attachment 1176858 Also, one more question...I'm in North Carolina and we are getting mid to upper 40's at night late next week...Will they be okay or should I pull early?


never pull early.

3 more weeks. maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

bcbudbrad said:


> These pics are about a week. Most of the hairs are brown now.Thanks for any feed back.


those have 4 more weeks from when the pics were taken.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

stonycurtis said:


> Hello - This is an awesome thread which is especially helpful to us less experienced growers. A real good resource. I don't think you will need your "2 more weeks " stamp here. I believe I have some time to go. Outdoor grow & first grow Single plant from unknown seed. Lots of warm weather left here in southern Arizona. been in the ground for something like 2 1/2 months.
> Thanks again for your help !
> View attachment 1176873View attachment 1176874View attachment 1176875


yeah, at least a month.


----------



## borntoken (Sep 25, 2010)

First time grower. Got a couple outside and a few inside. How long do you guys think? Any ideas on strain, they were all bag seed. The outdoor looks purple.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

borntoken said:


> First time grower. Got a couple outside and a few inside. How long do you guys think? Any ideas on strain, they were all bag seed. The outdoor looks purple.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1176990View attachment 1176995View attachment 1176997View attachment 1177000View attachment 1177003



some of those look close, some have a few weeks left.


----------



## borntoken (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> some of those look close, some have a few weeks left.



You think the first two pics need the extra time? They are 3 weeks behind the others. Do you have any idea if the leaf coloration on the last pick is normal at this stage? Thanks man.


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 25, 2010)

Soma A+, *day 45 of 12/12*, supposedly an 8-weeker being a pure Indica.

Here's one of 'em:








cola:








lower bud:


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

borntoken said:


> You think the first two pics need the extra time? They are 3 weeks behind the others. Do you have any idea if the leaf coloration on the last pick is normal at this stage? Thanks man.



the first 2 pics need 3 weeks. the leaf discoloration looks like burning.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Soma A+, *day 45 of 12/12*, supposedly an 8-weeker being a pure Indica.



2 more weeks.


----------



## bcbudbrad (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have 4 more weeks from when the pics were taken.


Thanks man thought so.


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


Yeah I figured  that would make a total of 59 days. Fastest strain yet for me 

Thanks as usual fdd


----------



## stonycurtis (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks. 
I am amazed at the pics of other older plants. They are un-frikkin believable !! 

I know this might be off topic, but any idea what kind of seeds this plant may have come from ? I guess I mean what strains are usually used for bag weed ? The reason I saved the seeds was because the weed was so good. Can I expect the same quality from the seeds as from the original bag or might it be better since there will be no seeds ?
Thanks again for the valuable information.


----------



## rucon (Sep 25, 2010)

7 weeks strawberry cough...how long do ya reckon????


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

rucon said:


> 7 weeks strawberry cough...how long do ya reckon????


at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm confused. are those all different? am i supposed to address each one individually?


almost every picture is a different plant, except where noticeable that there are multiples for clarity...address them differently if it makes your life easier


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> almost every picture is a different plant, except where noticeable that there are multiples for clarity...address them differently if it makes your life easier


it would be a lot easier if you made it easier.


----------



## rucon (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least 2 more weeks.


thanks i thought so


----------



## con10twithlosing (Sep 25, 2010)

Great thread. Got three bagseed I'm finishing up here. Any strain ideas? How long till harvest? Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

con10twithlosing said:


> Great thread. Got three bagseed I'm finishing up here. Any strain ideas? How long till harvest? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 1177331View attachment 1177332View attachment 1177333View attachment 1177334View attachment 1177335View attachment 1177336View attachment 1177337View attachment 1177338View attachment 1177339



2 to 3 weeks on those.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 25, 2010)

just picked my top cola....my room is stankey ha ha


----------



## Chinaking23 (Sep 25, 2010)

How about these? not the best pics. but i took them last night


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 25, 2010)

Chinaking23 said:


> View attachment 1177420View attachment 1177421View attachment 1177423View attachment 1177424View attachment 1177425
> 
> How about these? not the best pics. but i took them last night



your plant isnt even fully budded yet...4 weeks if not more


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Chinaking23 said:


> View attachment 1177420View attachment 1177421View attachment 1177423View attachment 1177424View attachment 1177425
> 
> How about these? not the best pics. but i took them last night


a month.


----------



## Harvest Sun (Sep 25, 2010)

Here are 4 of my babies. Please let me know your thoughts.

OG Kush




Blackberry Kush




Blue Dream



Purple Haze



Thanks for lookin


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

Harvest Sun said:


> Here are 4 of my babies. Please let me know your thoughts.
> 
> OG Kush
> View attachment 1177444
> ...


a week
2 weeks
a week
2 weeks

i think.


----------



## axl (Sep 25, 2010)

I have nirvana white rhino. Its day 62 of 12/12. My microscope light is broken, so i am having trouble reading the trichombs.

Nearly all the pistols have turned red/brown, except the top colas still have some. all callx's are swolen up until the top of the bud, the hairs are receding and most have receded into the bud. There are white pistols coming out of the top of some of the buds though, but i read that they will do that for a while even if they are done. However, i want 50/50 amber/cloudy trichombs, i dont want a cerebral high with white rhino. 

Given these facts, is it likley that my trichombs are about where i want them? Im new, first grow here, i cant tell really if my trich's are somewhat amber, or its the light they are under. many of the plants are begening to drop leaves from flushing, turning red/ yellow.

i cant get a good pic though. 

Basically, once the callx's are swollen, are they done? Or do you wait for that and then wait another few days /week before they are done?


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 25, 2010)

ill organize plants from how long I think, then add your opinion oh enlightened one

plant oneView attachment 1177555View attachment 1177556View attachment 1177557
plant twoView attachment 1177562View attachment 1177563
plant threeView attachment 1177564View attachment 1177566
plant fourView attachment 1177567


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> ill organize plants from how long I think, then add your opinion oh enlightened one
> 
> plant oneView attachment 1177555View attachment 1177556View attachment 1177557
> plant twoView attachment 1177562View attachment 1177563
> ...



7 days
10 - 14 days
7 days
10 - 14 days.


i think.


----------



## doctorwizzy (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 7 days
> 10 - 14 days
> 7 days
> 10 - 14 days.
> ...


so quick..so sure..so sweet. thanks again and again, you will never know how thankful I am


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

got 4 planys going to post pics today if i can figure this crap out!!!!!!!


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 25, 2010)

I have 2 strains that I am would like to know whether they are ready for harvest?
1-Bubbleberry(Blueberry x Bubblegum)
2-Blue Dream (Bluberry X Super Silver Haze)

The Bubbleberry has a range of 20%-60%orange pistils, 5-10% amber trichs, 80%-90% milky Tichs, 10% clear/translucent

Bubbleberry


The Blue Dream has about 10%-40% orange pistils, 1-3% amber trichs, 80-90% milky Trichs, 10-20% clear/translucent Trichs.

Blue Dream


Hope the pics and descriptions help. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

happymedicine said:


> I have 2 strains that I am would like to know whether they are ready for harvest?
> 1-Bubbleberry(Blueberry x Bubblegum)
> 2-Blue Dream (Bluberry X Super Silver Haze)
> 
> ...



7 - 10 days and 10 - 14 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

axl said:


> I have nirvana white rhino. Its day 62 of 12/12. My microscope light is broken, so i am having trouble reading the trichombs.
> 
> Nearly all the pistols have turned red/brown, except the top colas still have some. all callx's are swolen up until the top of the bud, the hairs are receding and most have receded into the bud. There are white pistols coming out of the top of some of the buds though, but i read that they will do that for a while even if they are done. However, i want 50/50 amber/cloudy trichombs, i dont want a cerebral high with white rhino.
> 
> ...


i wait for a few different things.


----------



## happymedicine (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 7 - 10 days and 10 - 14 days.


 Nice! Thank you!


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

sour grape


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

green lantern (started indoor moved outdoor, stressed but coming along)


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

platinum... plant #1


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

platinum....#2


----------



## axl (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks, but I'm not sure what u mean by waiting for a few diff things


----------



## vegas756 (Sep 25, 2010)

My first grow .. Master Kush, organically grown outdoors. I am not really sure when it actually started flowering, but looking at the pics can you give me a ballpark as to how long I have left before I can harvest?

I don't know if temperature makes a difference, but where I live temperatures are dropping and now our high temperatures are only in mid 60's (night time temps dropping to high 40s), with mostly cloudy skies. Does that effect flowering duration?

Thanks!


----------



## sno1890 (Sep 25, 2010)

Indoor grown Magnus Genetics Motivation. Growing hydroponic. Wanted another opinion. Looks done to me i'd say more than 50% of the hairs have turned red/brown. Never grown this strain so wanted another opinion. I am at about day 49 of flowering right now. All the pics are of the same plant. Thanks for the help.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1177681View attachment 1177680sour grape View attachment 1177682


maybe another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

danny rees said:


> green lantern (started indoor moved outdoor, stressed but coming along)View attachment 1177687View attachment 1177686View attachment 1177685


10 - 14 days on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

danny rees said:


> platinum... plant #1View attachment 1177690View attachment 1177689View attachment 1177688


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

danny rees said:


> platinum....#2View attachment 1177693View attachment 1177692View attachment 1177691



hmmmm, 3 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

axl said:


> Thanks, but I'm not sure what u mean by waiting for a few diff things


i mean there is more than one thing i wait for.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

vegas756 said:


> My first grow .. Master Kush, organically grown outdoors. I am not really sure when it actually started flowering, but looking at the pics can you give me a ballpark as to how long I have left before I can harvest?
> 
> I don't know if temperature makes a difference, but where I live temperatures are dropping and now our high temperatures are only in mid 60's (night time temps dropping to high 40s), with mostly cloudy skies. Does that effect flowering duration?
> 
> Thanks!


looks like 2 more weeks. 

low temps can slow growth. as long as they warm up during the day they should be ok though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 25, 2010)

sno1890 said:


> Indoor grown Magnus Genetics Motivation. Growing hydroponic. Wanted another opinion. Looks done to me i'd say more than 50% of the hairs have turned red/brown. Never grown this strain so wanted another opinion. I am at about day 49 of flowering right now. All the pics are of the same plant. Thanks for the help.


i'd give that 5 to 7 more days.


----------



## sno1890 (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks man I was ready to chop right now.....have a good night.


----------



## danny rees (Sep 25, 2010)

thanks for the info....


----------



## vegas756 (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 more weeks.
> 
> low temps can slow growth. as long as they warm up during the day they should be ok though.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## bigjuice1985 (Sep 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks really good. Gonna be some fat buds. It's only halfway there. Keep doing whatever you have been doing and let it go at least 4 more weeks.


thx!!!...you da man


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 26, 2010)

last time you said 10-14 days. white widow outdoors. its been a week. maybe 8 days


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

sasquatchstrain said:


> last time you said 10-14 days. white widow outdoors. its been a week. maybe 8 days



still looks like another 10 - 14 days. looks really nice.


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 26, 2010)

exactly my thought! maybe even a week after that as well, if I let her go that far.. I am growing impatient!


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 26, 2010)

This is my endica Cheese. The trichomes look mikly or cloudy to me. Am I to understand that endicas don't turn amber?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

rap89431 said:


> View attachment 1178502This is my endica Cheese. The trichomes look mikly or cloudy to me. Am I to understand that endicas don't turn amber?View attachment 1178501


those have at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow, Thanks i was going to pull them at the end of this week. Ill try to get ome better pics. What do you think about these green crack?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

rap89431 said:


> Wow, Thanks i was going to pull them at the end of this week. Ill try to get ome better pics. What do you think about these green crack?View attachment 1178601



at least 3 weeks on that as well.


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 26, 2010)

Alright I have one last strain and it is Sour D. What do you think? Here is a close up.....


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 26, 2010)

FDD, good morning looking to see if these are chop ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

rap89431 said:


> Alright I have one last strain and it is Sour D. What do you think?View attachment 1178604 Here is a close up.....View attachment 1178613


i think that has a month to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

J3D1 said:


> FDD, good morning looking to see if these are chop ready.
> View attachment 1178617View attachment 1178616View attachment 1178615


the first pic looks like 10 days to go, the second pic looks done, the third pic looks like it has a week.


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks Faded, u are the man, it's chop-chop time for the one in the middle-middle...


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks a mil. You are on it. I was just hoping they would be done earlier.


----------



## canadagirl (Sep 26, 2010)

What do you think? This is my first grow so I really have no idea how to tell when they're ready. I've been doing lots of reading but it's hard to put into practice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

canadagirl said:


> View attachment 1178631View attachment 1178632View attachment 1178633
> 
> What do you think? This is my first grow so I really have no idea how to tell when they're ready. I've been doing lots of reading but it's hard to put into practice.


those have 3 to 4 weeks yet.
looks like a male pod in the first pic. that little purple nub up top.


----------



## canadagirl (Sep 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have 3 to 4 weeks yet.
> looks like a male pod in the first pic. that little purple nub up top.


WHAT?! Can I just cut it off? Or do I have to chop that plant?
Goddamn males sticking their pods where they don't belong!

I have 2 plants in the same pot... IKNOW it's not a good idea. But i just couldn't bring myself to chop one when I realized I had planted two seeds in the same pot. They both have that nub on the main cola. The other buds don't have it though. Are they salvageable?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

canadagirl said:


> WHAT?! Can I just cut it off? Or do I have to chop that plant?


pluck that little purple pod. if that's what it is.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

1 week






2-3 weeks






2-3 weeks






2 weeks






1/2 week.

sound right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> sound right?


pretty close, yeah.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pretty close, yeah.


 thanks man i appreciate the reassurance. multistrain grows always take a bit more effort...especially at the end when you have to make multiple batches of nutrient solution to make up for individual plants needs. again, thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

aeviaanah said:


> thanks man i appreciate the reassurance. multistrain grows always take a bit more effort...especially at the end when you have to make multiple batches of nutrient solution to make up for individual plants needs. again, thanks.


i always wonder how people in hydro do it.


----------



## danny rees (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1178894View attachment 1178892platinum og what do you think???


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1178894View attachment 1178893View attachment 1178892platinum og what do you think???View attachment 1178891


it might be the direct sunlight, but that looks done.


----------



## danny rees (Sep 26, 2010)

its only been flowering for 6 weeks.. think i got a couple more weeks left??would love to get more out of her..


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

danny rees said:


> its only been flowering for 6 weeks.. think i got a couple more weeks left??would love to get more out of her..


 how long have calyx been swollen for?


----------



## TokenBroken (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey man I have run into a hiccup. I went to chek on my main girl today and some of her buds had turned brown. So i cut them off and found upon trimming that there were green worms inside. Though I noticed brown only on small percentage a friend advised me to harvest the whole thing immediately. I attached a pic of the stuff I found with brown. 

Should I go ahead and take her down... Oh and thursday you said I had 2 weeks to go.


----------



## danny rees (Sep 26, 2010)

calyx?????????


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

the calyx is at the base of the pistils (hairs) where most of your trichombs (crystals) reside. during the final weeks these calyx swell...pistils die, trichombs turn milky white then amber.


----------



## danny rees (Sep 26, 2010)

not sure about length of swelling??


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

during flower on your next grow pay close attention to calyx...watch them form, swell, then pistil recedes.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179000


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

danny rees said:


> its only been flowering for 6 weeks.. think i got a couple more weeks left??would love to get more out of her..


maybe some pics of it in the evening.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 26, 2010)

I was thinking about cutting it tomorrow, I wanted to get your opinion one last time 

View attachment 1179138View attachment 1179133View attachment 1179132


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I was thinking about cutting it tomorrow, I wanted to get your opinion one last time
> 
> View attachment 1179138View attachment 1179136View attachment 1179135View attachment 1179133View attachment 1179132




you have my acceptance.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Sep 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you have my acceptance.


That was quick! 

You made my day sir, This smells so fruity I can taste it!!


----------



## hirez0 (Sep 26, 2010)

The group labeled "1-" and "2-" are from clone and the group labeled "3-" and "4-" are from seed. It has been 60 days since the flip to 12/12 happened.

Thanks fdd 


1


2



3



4


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> The group labeled "1-" and "2-" are from clone and the group labeled "3-" and "4-" are from seed. It has been 60 days since the flip to 12/12 happened.
> 
> Thanks fdd



1 and 3 a week.

2 and 4 10 days.


----------



## Dinosaur Bone (Sep 26, 2010)

Blueberry ... from clone. This is our first crop. Vegged with LED glow panel 45 [which I have determined is Log Cabin Republican Gay.. I was hoping for more flamboyance..] Flowered with 125 watt CFL and LED for sidelight, and a 5.0 UVB repitle lamp. 

A few trichs are going amber, and cloudy. Had a stem break off about 10 days ago, dried and vaped it... already has a nice cerebral head high. I am guessing to chop in a few days, before it starts turning to a couchlocking high.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Dinosaur Bone said:


> Blueberry ... from clone. This is our first crop. Vegged with LED glow panel 45 [which I have determined is Log Cabin Republican Gay.. I was hoping for more flamboyance..] Flowered with 125 watt CFL and LED for sidelight, and a 5.0 UVB repitle lamp.
> 
> A few trichs are going amber, and cloudy. Had a stem break off about 10 days ago, dried and vaped it... already has a nice cerebral head high. I am guessing to chop in a few days, before it starts turning to a couchlocking high.
> 
> View attachment 1179258View attachment 1179256View attachment 1179257


that has 2 months yet.


----------



## PlantManBee (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks FDD  that was what i was thinking, but it's been almost 12 weeks. all my buds that have grown it said they cut their Chem 4 at 8-9 weeks....of course this was an S1 _not_ the cut.


----------



## veelox56 (Sep 26, 2010)

hey this is my first grow and im in central ontario not shure when to chop her down id say a couple more days .. heres the pics 
[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179301View attachment 1179300View attachment 1179299View attachment 1179298View attachment 1179297View attachment 1179296View attachment 1179295View attachment 1179294View attachment 1179293View attachment 1179288View attachment 1179292View attachment 1179287View attachment 1179285View attachment 1179283View attachment 1179214View attachment 1179163View attachment 1179259View attachment 1179164View attachment 1179216View attachment 1179215View attachment 1179212View attachment 1179187View attachment 1179213View attachment 1179161View attachment 1179188View attachment 1179291 View attachment 1179281 Hey ffd, these are pic's of all 6 of my
> 
> plants. You've seen them before. 4 of them in there have been flowering for about 9 weeks now maybe ten...I lost count. I know that two of them still have some time. What
> 
> do you think bro! Thanks so much for your time.



i think that is a whole lot of pics to try to make any sense of. i do like a good challenge though. i think i need a nap first. 

the last 2 pics shown as attachments look like they are within a week of being ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

veelox56 said:


> hey this is my first grow and im in central ontario not shure when to chop her down id say a couple more days .. heres the pics
> [/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


kinda blurry. looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion. My bad. I should have separated them better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> Sorry for the confusion. My bad. I should have separated them better.



you can throw each plant up as a separate post. it would make it really easy that way.


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

I'll do just that


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179414View attachment 1179415View attachment 1179416 This is plant #1


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179417View attachment 1179418View attachment 1179430 This is #2


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179438View attachment 1179437 Here's #3


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179450View attachment 1179452 #4


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179460View attachment 1179462View attachment 1179461 That's #5


----------



## billcollector99 (Sep 26, 2010)

I was wondering if these 2 plants were done, I believe they are Sour D x afghani.


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 26, 2010)

View attachment 1179463View attachment 1179464View attachment 1179465 That's the last one! Damn that was alot of work!


----------



## jeep420 (Sep 26, 2010)

nirvana white widow, fox farms nutes, 150whps somewhere around 6 weeks flowering i think, when to start flushing and how long till finished thanks


----------



## borijus (Sep 26, 2010)

Can I move my plant to flower indoor, when she is already in the 4th week of flowering outdoor???


----------



## Magnificient (Sep 26, 2010)

Are these pictures good enough for a harvest time estimate? I could also use advice concerning the leaf problem. Thanks


----------



## sandmonkey (Sep 26, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> I could also use advice concerning the leaf problem. Thanks


Looks like good ol' nute burn to me.


----------



## Sackman (Sep 26, 2010)

I know fdd2blk wants to guess peoples harvest timme,but for those who don't want to rely on that and don't have a microscope...I found one for under $13 with FREE shipping  Carson MicroMax LED Portable Microscope http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/582221-REG/Carson_MM_200_MicroMax_LED_Portable_Microscope.html


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179414View attachment 1179415View attachment 1179416 This is plant #1


i'd say 2 weeks on that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179417View attachment 1179418View attachment 1179430 This is #2



that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179438View attachment 1179437 Here's #3


that kinda looks done as well.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179450View attachment 1179452 #4


another week or so on this one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179460View attachment 1179462View attachment 1179461 That's #5


another week. maybe 2.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I was wondering if these 2 plants were done, I believe they are Sour D x afghani.



those have 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> View attachment 1179463View attachment 1179464View attachment 1179465 That's the last one! Damn that was alot of work!


a week, maybe 2.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

jeep420 said:


> View attachment 1179514View attachment 1179513View attachment 1179512View attachment 1179511View attachment 1179510 nirvana white widow, fox farms nutes, 150whps somewhere around 6 weeks flowering i think, when to start flushing and how long till finished thanks



those have at least 3 weeks left. i wouldn't flush them yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> View attachment 1179695View attachment 1179697View attachment 1179698View attachment 1179699View attachment 1179700View attachment 1179701View attachment 1179702
> 
> Are these pictures good enough for a harvest time estimate? I could also use advice concerning the leaf problem. Thanks


those have 4 weeks left. they need some bloom nutes.


----------



## foily (Sep 26, 2010)

Hey FDD. This is a Sugar Black Rose - White Widow X Black Domina. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 26, 2010)

foily said:


> Hey FDD, I think 7 days. You? That will be 55 days for this Sugar Black Rose - White Widow X Black Domina



10 - 14.


----------



## foily (Sep 26, 2010)

Sweet. I took those pictures Wednesday. That means maybe this weekend.. YES... I'll take a pictue of them in a few days.


----------



## Nightbird (Sep 27, 2010)

I can't seem to take a good pic of this baby (posted couple days ago) but here's a couple more to remind you. What I'm curious about now is her twin. Some idiots decided to try and take her from me but only got a huge branch (she wasn't even budding yet!). She has never been the same since. The first plant started budding at least 2 weeks sooner than this one but they both look about 1-2 weeks out to me. That's if I can keep the worms under control! (I close my eyes at night and see them!) There's a huge diff in plants but ready same time? Would appreciate your input. Thank you!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Nightbird said:


> I can'View attachment 1179955t seem toView attachment 1179959 take a good pic of this baby (posted couple days ago) but here's a couple more to remind you. What I'm curious about now is her twin. Some idiots decided to try and take her from me but only got a huge branch (she wasn't even budding yet!). She has never View attachment 1179961beenView attachment 1179951 the same View attachment 1179941since. The firstView attachment 1179936 plant started budding at least 2 weeks sooner than this one but they both look about 1-2 weeks out to me. That's if I can keep the worms under control! (I close my eyes at night and see them!) There's a huge diff in plants but ready same time? Would appreciate your input. Thank you!


the first one looks about a week ahead of the other. it looks like it has about 2 weeks. the other one 3 weeks.


----------



## Nightbird (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks so much, Sweets! Appreciate the input


----------



## lovemug (Sep 27, 2010)

seriouse seeds white russian 60 days.


----------



## littleflavio (Sep 27, 2010)

my super lemon haze...when to finish? only one plant. thanks


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 27, 2010)

hey fd i have a few more post coming cause i cant get good pictures but im starting to worry this one and the others i will post are running into 11 weeks did i miss the window? this is plant #1


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 27, 2010)

plant#2


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 27, 2010)

plant#3 my eyesight is going so its hard for me to see the trichrome color through my microscope thx for the help


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 27, 2010)

plant #4


----------



## bobhamm (Sep 27, 2010)

2 autoflower ezryders, day 53 (72-77 day strain) looks to be on echedul(ie 2-3 weeks?)


----------



## TootsXTC (Sep 27, 2010)

how about mine its my avatar an profile if need more i can upload some


----------



## jane.smokey (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya here are some pics of my big bang plant grown using scrog method seems to be taking ages used microscope and on average 70% are cloudy with a couple of ambers
help would be much appreciated

Also I have heard various different figures on when to harvest plants 50% cloudy , all cloudy and just turning cloudy what in you opinion is the best marker


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

lovemug said:


> seriouse seeds white russian 60 days.



looks like 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> my super lemon haze...when to finish? only one plant. thanks



seriously?



2 more months.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1180181View attachment 1180180hey fd i have a few more post coming cause i cant View attachment 1180179get good pictures but im starting to worry this one and the others i will post are running into 11 weeks did i miss the window? this is plant #1View attachment 1180178



i'd squeeze 3 more days out of it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1180194View attachment 1180193plant#3 my eyesight is going so its hard for me to see the trichrome color through my microscope thx for the help View attachment 1180192


couple more days if it will make it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1180198View attachment 1180197View attachment 1180196plant #4View attachment 1180195



a week more on that one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

bobhamm said:


> View attachment 11802012 autoflower ezryders, day 53 (72-77 day strain) looks to be on echedul(ie 2-3 weeks?)
> View attachment 1180200



10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

TootsXTC said:


> how about mine its my avatar an profile if need more i can upload some


6 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

jane.smokey said:


> View attachment 1180253View attachment 1180254View attachment 1180255View attachment 1180256View attachment 1180257View attachment 1180258View attachment 1180259View attachment 1180260View attachment 1180262Hiya here are some pics of my big bang plant grown using scrog method seems to be taking ages used microscope and on average 70% are cloudy with a couple of ambers
> help would be much appreciated
> 
> Also I have heard various different figures on when to harvest plants 50% cloudy , all cloudy and just turning cloudy what in you opinion is the best marker




i'd give that about 2 more weeks.


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 27, 2010)

Unknown bagseed, outdoor, planted inground. This one has been flowering 8-9 weeks. It's one of our smallest plants, yet one of the "ripest". 


Thanks fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> Unknown bagseed, outdoor, planted inground. This one has been flowering 8-9 weeks. It's one of our smallest plants, yet one of the "ripest".
> 
> 
> Thanks fdd


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 27, 2010)

View attachment 1180390View attachment 1180380View attachment 1180375View attachment 1180369ok i beleave pic #1&2 are same plant,,,and other for pic #3&4....both same strain,,and not a single discolored leaf on either...any thots would be great..thnx..


----------



## rezza66 (Sep 27, 2010)

View attachment 1180397View attachment 1180396View attachment 1180395couldnt find your reply to this plant lol


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 to 3 more weeks.


Wow...that was super fast! Thank you so much. Have to get good picks of another runt to ask you about.

I want to thank you for the countless hours you spend helping all of us out with harvest time. Tiz our 1st time growing and we feel "dumb" even with all the reading we've done on here. Well not as dumb as we felt in May  +rep


----------



## mncole35 (Sep 27, 2010)

First four are the same and is beeing eaten by bugs, wondering how much longer she has before she gets chopped...last 4 are same plant no bugs just want to know how much longer..thanks


----------



## jane.smokey (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya here is DNA sharks breath 9 weeks into flowering what do you think


----------



## tadre1 (Sep 27, 2010)

I just want to say thank you. Keep up the good work here and in your lush gardens.


----------



## superskunk99 (Sep 27, 2010)

PPP outdoor when will it be ready?


Also can you please advise me what I can do against a lot of the leaves turning yellow? I have got Terra Flores Fertilizer but have not used it for about two weeks, since I thought the blooming should be over soon (PPP seed info gave me end of September). Obviously the plant needs some more time, so now I just need to know how much longer and if the yellow leaves and red spots (not enough phospor?) pose a serious problem? Thanks! 

As the weather is pretty bad at the moment I took the plant inside to prevent mold, is this advisable or not a good plan because of temperature and indoor light?


----------



## gangacreator (Sep 27, 2010)

superskunk the yellowing leaves is natural the leaves are dying since all the juices are going to the buds, unless ur burning them with ferts.


----------



## WizardSmoke420 (Sep 27, 2010)

View attachment 1180705View attachment 1180704View attachment 1180706

how much longer do u think?


----------



## obi132 (Sep 27, 2010)

hay im in england the weathers begining to turn, mabey have 3-4 weeks of growing weather left this is my 1st ever attempt at growning 

All pix's are same plant i did have 4 but had to ditch 3 and run with this one 

Could you please estimate a crop date for me the pictures are from the last 3 days Thank you


----------



## obijohn (Sep 27, 2010)

This time last week you said 3 weeks. Just want to make sure we're on track for 2 more...or one more


----------



## weedgrow (Sep 27, 2010)

How long till flowering is done?
These are M39
View attachment 1180951View attachment 1180952View attachment 1180953View attachment 1180954View attachment 1180955View attachment 1180956View attachment 1180957View attachment 1180958View attachment 1180959View attachment 1180960View attachment 1180961View attachment 1180962View attachment 1180963View attachment 1180964View attachment 1180965View attachment 1180966


----------



## carokann (Sep 27, 2010)

what kind of reflective material is that called weedgrow/?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

xxxcmackk said:


> View attachment 1180390View attachment 1180380View attachment 1180375View attachment 1180369ok i beleave pic #1&2 are same plant,,,and other for pic #3&4....both same strain,,and not a single discolored leaf on either...any thots would be great..thnx..




the first one looks done, the second one another week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rezza66 said:


> View attachment 1180397View attachment 1180396View attachment 1180395couldnt find your reply to this plant lol



chop it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

mncole35 said:


> First four are the same and is beeing eaten by bugs, wondering how much longer she has before she gets chopped...last 4 are same plant no bugs just want to know how much longer..thanks
> View attachment 1180428View attachment 1180429View attachment 1180430View attachment 1180431View attachment 1180434View attachment 1180433View attachment 1180432View attachment 1180435




the first one looks done, the second one has a week.


----------



## victhaog (Sep 27, 2010)

hey first time growing at about 6 weeks right now with a bit of nute burn, bag seed, any idea on the time left? thanks! 
View attachment 1181058View attachment 1181059View attachment 1181060View attachment 1181061View attachment 1181062


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

jane.smokey said:


> Hiya here is DNA sharks breath 9 weeks into flowering what do you thinkView attachment 1180462View attachment 1180463View attachment 1180464




1 more week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

superskunk99 said:


> PPP outdoor when will it be ready?
> 
> 
> Also can you please advise me what I can do against a lot of the leaves turning yellow? I have got Terra Flores Fertilizer but have not used it for about two weeks, since I thought the blooming should be over soon (PPP seed info gave me end of September). Obviously the plant needs some more time, so now I just need to know how much longer and if the yellow leaves and red spots (not enough phospor?) pose a serious problem? Thanks!
> ...


that has at least 3 weeks. i'd give it a couple good dose of bloom nutes. 

if the weather is bad you can bring it in but the more sunlight it gets the better. even on cloudy days they get good sunlight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

WizardSmoke420 said:


> View attachment 1180703View attachment 1180707View attachment 1180705View attachment 1180704View attachment 1180706
> 
> how much longer do u think?


3 to 4 more weeks.

you gotta do something about the mildew before it's too late. i use "mildew cure".


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

obi132 said:


> hay im in england the weathers begining to turn, mabey have 3-4 weeks of growing weather left this is my 1st ever attempt at growning
> 
> All pix's are same plant i did have 4 but had to ditch 3 and run with this one
> 
> Could you please estimate a crop date for me the pictures are from the last 3 days Thank you



3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

obijohn said:


> View attachment 1180855View attachment 1180856View attachment 1180857View attachment 1180858View attachment 1180859View attachment 1180860This time last week you said 3 weeks. Just want to make sure we're on track for 2 more...or one more


i'd say at least 2 more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

weedgrow said:


> How long till flowering is done?
> These are M39
> View attachment 1180951View attachment 1180952View attachment 1180953View attachment 1180954View attachment 1180955View attachment 1180956View attachment 1180957View attachment 1180958View attachment 1180959View attachment 1180960View attachment 1180961View attachment 1180962View attachment 1180963View attachment 1180964View attachment 1180965View attachment 1180966



3 - 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

victhaog said:


> hey first time growing at about 6 weeks right now with a bit of nute burn, bag seed, any idea on the time left? thanks!
> View attachment 1181058View attachment 1181059View attachment 1181060View attachment 1181061View attachment 1181062


looks like 2 more to go.


----------



## Dickiboy. (Sep 27, 2010)

View attachment 1181117flowering 57 days first grow, made mistakes but have learnt from it, how do you think this lot will do.....please.View attachment 1181115


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Dickiboy. said:


> View attachment 1181119View attachment 1181117flowering 57 days first grow, made mistakes but have learnt from it, how do you think this lot will do.....please.View attachment 1181115





um, ............. hmmmmmm, ................. well, ................ um, i'm not sure where to go on this one. it has a long way to go.


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 27, 2010)

Here's JT...our other runt. Unknown bagseed, outdoor, inground. Flowering about 8 weeks. About 3ft tall....and smells delicious 


Thanks again.....much appreciated


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 27, 2010)

I have some stressed sides of my Green Crack that look like they are going to be ready before the rest. What do you think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> Here's JT...our other runt. Unknown bagseed, outdoor, inground. Flowering about 8 weeks. About 3ft tall....and smells delicious
> 
> 
> Thanks again.....much appreciated


i'd say 2 more weeks. at the most.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rap89431 said:


> I have some stressed sides of my Green Crack that look like they are going to be ready before the rest. What do you think? View attachment 1181156



i'd let that go another week.


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 27, 2010)

Cool thanks, Thanks for your past insights. and your future ones. +rep


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 27, 2010)

second to last time I will ask on this one...its the cheese which you sais has three weeks but i got a little better pic. The trichomes are milky...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

rap89431 said:


> second to last time I will ask on this one...its the cheese which you sais has three weeks but i got a little better pic. The trichomes are milky...View attachment 1181373


still looks like it has a week or 2.


----------



## xxxcmackk (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first one looks done, the second one another week.


 sweet ,,thnx a bunch fd....


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 27, 2010)

hey fdd

these girls r 6 weeks into 12/12

the first 2 is a super silver haze. the second 2 r a bubblegum

ive been putting em outside during the day, and putting them into my closet at night


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 27, 2010)

perfect thanks. do endicas like more water or less when this close? Gave a lot of food and molasses last week so I want to start flushing her out. +rep


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 2 more weeks. at the most.


Thanks fdd...again. 
Your patience and expertiese are amazing.


----------



## WizardSmoke420 (Sep 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 to 4 more weeks.
> 
> you gotta do something about the mildew before it's too late. i use "mildew cure".[QUOTE
> 
> Is it okay to be spraying the buds with that stuff? All i have is defender


----------



## lindoom (Sep 27, 2010)

Sorry for the short post last night in a bit of a hurry. Thanks for looking ffd. Northern lights 47 day into flowering, loads of issues this crop. Nats, mites, and ph. They are looking ok considering..are they done?


----------



## evolver34 (Sep 27, 2010)

sour grapes clone at 8 weeks of flowering...is she about ready? Your input is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance FDD!!


----------



## HowzerMD (Sep 27, 2010)

View attachment 1181891Let's see what you think fdd.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 27, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> hey fdd
> 
> these girls r 6 weeks into 12/12
> 
> ...



the first one looks like it has a week or so, the second one looks done.


----------



## Luger187 (Sep 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first one looks like it has a week or so, the second one looks done.


does that happen at 6 weeks? i looked at the trichomes under a 60-100x scope, and some were already amber. i thought that was wierd at 6 weeks

thanks for the help =D +rep


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

Luger187 said:


> does that happen at 6 weeks? i looked at the trichomes under a 60-100x scope, and some were already amber. i thought that was wierd at 6 weeks
> 
> thanks for the help =D +rep


looking at them again i could be a littler off. maybe 2 more weeks on both of them. some more pics might help me figure it out as well. my eyes are getting bad these days.


----------



## jimothyrufus (Sep 28, 2010)

alright guys, i would appreciate some help if i could get it. i started this plant along with several others in mid july and have had some issues mostly due to the fact that i'm not able to attend to it as much as possible, along with several "noobish" screwups. yesterday marks the third week since i have seen the visible indications of flowering, and would like to know if anyone can give me an idea of when harvest will be, as well as possible yield. i am feeding with a very low dose of mg twice a week, am using a combined 146w of cfl 2700k which produces approximately 9600 lumens from bagseed i believe to be indica in hyponex organic potting soil (temperature is generally 80 degrees during the day and 70 at night). any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## jimothyrufus (Sep 28, 2010)

sorry, i'm not sure how to insert an image, but i have pictures in an album of mine on here if you follow my username. any help would be greatlhy appreciated. thanks.


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Sep 28, 2010)

4 northern lights, 8 weeks of flower under 400hps dwc. This is my first fullscale (my scale) grow. Let me know what you think, im excited already.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

ta5rtdrp16in said:


> View attachment 1182278View attachment 1182277View attachment 1182276View attachment 1182275View attachment 11822744 northern lights, 8 weeks of flower under 400hps dwc. This is my View attachment 1182273first fullscale (my scale) grow. Let me know what you think, im excited already.


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## r3drum101 (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey there... This is my first grow.. it is LST and outdoor... about 6 weeks into flowering, was late planting ... middle of june  ...... Wondering how much longer.. its getting cold here now and not too much time till frost. Thanks for any help!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

r3drum101 said:


> Hey there... This is my first grow.. it is LST and outdoor... about 6 weeks into flowering, was late planting ... middle of june  ...... Wondering how much longer.. its getting cold here now and not too much time till frost. Thanks for any help!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1182372View attachment 1182373View attachment 1182374View attachment 1182375View attachment 1182376View attachment 1182378View attachment 1182379


looks like at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## malorkis (Sep 28, 2010)

These are all same plant, different camera settings.... About 6 weeks flowering... ALSO, I'm not sure of the strain, any guesses would be beneficial!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

malorkis said:


> View attachment 1182478View attachment 1182480View attachment 1182481View attachment 1182483View attachment 1182485View attachment 1182487View attachment 1182488
> These are all same plant, different camera settings.... About 6 weeks flowering... ALSO, I'm not sure of the strain, any guesses would be beneficial!


looks like 10 - 14 more days. the strain could be one of thousands. no way of really knowing.


----------



## SirSmokesAlot420! (Sep 28, 2010)

fdd2blk, 

What up man was wonderin on your experience how much longer do I need to wait for these ladies?


----------



## potpimp (Sep 28, 2010)

I think I'm down to the wire here. The plan is to chop and trim them day after tomorrow if you think that's good. Thanks for your help FDD!


----------



## lindoom (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey FDD thanks for all your help on here... Here is my problmatic northern lights at 48 days into flower. Had mites, nats, and a ph issue so overall not the best grow for me. They are still looking ok.. what do you think on time 10 days -14 days left?


----------



## TootsXTC (Sep 28, 2010)

thanks m8 cheers the odd bud has 1 brown hair on it but scared cuz showed friend it an he said she was a male but cheers


----------



## stonyt (Sep 28, 2010)

_Indoor bagseed grow. Harvested in June at 2ft tall. Revegged outdoors all summer. Finishing off indoors, so I don't get ripped off like I did last fall.

_


----------



## gwarf (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, I'm harvesting early due to the rain we've been getting (and will be getting for the next 3 days), but i'd like to know just HOW early i am. Also, my dad seems to think we're way behind in the harvesting - I'm of the mind that these plants could have gone another week.













I love this one:






i hope these image links work, seeing how they're hosted on a competitor's site 

Thanks in advance


----------



## hyperweed (Sep 28, 2010)

I still see plenty of white pistils, which in my newb experience says they could've gone longer.. not sure how long, sorry. But goddamn those are SO radiantly purple that it doesn't matter! Beautiful as hell! Thanks for sharing


----------



## rap89431 (Sep 28, 2010)

> Beautiful as hell! Thanks for sharing


I totally agree. I don't think I ever seen one that pruple. What is the strain?


----------



## gwarf (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the feedback.


hyperweed said:


> I still see plenty of white pistils, which in my newb experience says they could've gone longer.. not sure how long, sorry.


Same here. My limited experience tells me these were prematurely harvested, but it was the lesser of two evils compared to the threat of bud rot.



rap89431 said:


> I totally agree. I don't think I ever seen one that pruple. What is the strain?


LOL Someone at gardenscure asked the same thing. I wish I knew what the strain was, but it came from either (high-quality) bag seed or a seed bank in Holland, either way I have no idea what the strain is. I *think* that color of purple indicates that it was acclimatized to a warmer climate and it hates this cold weather. Thanks again.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

SirSmokesAlot420! said:


> fdd2blk,
> 
> What up man was wonderin on your experience how much longer do I need to wait for these ladies?
> View attachment 1182639View attachment 1182641View attachment 1182640View attachment 1182636View attachment 1182638View attachment 1182637


2 more weeks. maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

potpimp said:


> I think I'm down to the wire here. The plan is to chop and trim them day after tomorrow if you think that's good. Thanks for your help FDD!


i'd let them go a full week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

lindoom said:


> Hey FDD thanks for all your help on here... Here is my problmatic northern lights at 48 days into flower. Had mites, nats, and a ph issue so overall not the best grow for me. They are still looking ok.. what do you think on time 10 days -14 days left?
> View attachment 1182844View attachment 1182845View attachment 1182846


can't tell with that lighting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

stonyt said:


> _Indoor bagseed grow. Harvested in June at 2ft tall. Revegged outdoors all summer. Finishing off indoors, so I don't get ripped off like I did last fall.
> 
> _View attachment 1183078View attachment 1183079View attachment 1183081View attachment 1183082View attachment 1183083View attachment 1183084
> View attachment 1183085View attachment 1183086


2 more months.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

gwarf said:


> Hey, I'm harvesting early due to the rain we've been getting (and will be getting for the next 3 days), but i'd like to know just HOW early i am. Also, my dad seems to think we're way behind in the harvesting - I'm of the mind that these plants could have gone another week.
> 
> 
> i hope these image links work, seeing how they're hosted on a competitor's site
> ...


they could go another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

Jordan Cohn said:


> First 2 pics are Pineapple Thai, 3rd pic is AK-47. Thanks
> View attachment 1183354View attachment 1183352 View attachment 1183353




10 - 14 days. on both those.


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Sep 28, 2010)

Fdd would you suggest a couple days of darkness come the end of my grow? Where's your stand on that subject, just looking for a one liner, not a book as I know this isn't the thread for it.


----------



## boof989 (Sep 28, 2010)

This is my first post ever !!

So how far along are my babies??


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

ta5rtdrp16in said:


> Fdd would you suggest a couple days of darkness come the end of my grow? Where's your stand on that subject, just looking for a one liner, not a book as I know this isn't the thread for it.


no tricks and gimmicks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

boof989 said:


> This is my first post ever !!
> 
> So how far along are my babies?? View attachment 1183513View attachment 1183514View attachment 1183515


3 more weeks.


----------



## scottyblaze (Sep 28, 2010)

Hey man, this is my first grow and its an outdoor bubba kush approx 10 weeks since it started showing its sex. How much longer do you think to go? Thanks in advanced~~


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 28, 2010)

scottyblaze said:


> Hey man, this is my first grow and its an outdoor bubba kush approx 10 weeks since it started showing its sex. How much longer do you think to go? Thanks in advanced~~
> View attachment 1183557View attachment 1183558View attachment 1183559View attachment 1183560View attachment 1183561View attachment 1183562View attachment 1183563View attachment 1183564View attachment 1183565View attachment 1183566


2 more weeks on that one.


----------



## jimothyrufus (Sep 28, 2010)

BUMP, bump, bUmP?>?


----------



## asaph (Sep 29, 2010)

what you do here is super-cool.

what's your estimated timing on these two bagseed ladies... i'm opting for early, to further increase sativaness. but not too early, to fulfill potential quantity as well. 

and, if that's cool, a yield assessment? what do you think 

greatly appreciated.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

asaph said:


> View attachment 1183766
> View attachment 1183767
> what you do here is super-cool.
> 
> ...



looks like about 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

jimothyrufus said:


> BUMP, bump, bUmP?>?


did i miss yours? if so what was the post #?


----------



## TheEarlOfTea (Sep 29, 2010)

Day50 (three days ago)














More pictures here, I don't want to spam

Thank you for your answer


----------



## Weedoozie (Sep 29, 2010)

gwarf said:


> Hey, I'm harvesting early due to the rain we've been getting (and will be getting for the next 3 days), but i'd like to know just HOW early i am. Also, my dad seems to think we're way behind in the harvesting - I'm of the mind that these plants could have gone another week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey man, that plant looks just like a plant I saw a friend of mine grow out in the mountains near Shasta and if I recall correctly, the name was "Purplecstasy" 
Looks dank!


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Sep 29, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Hey man, that plant looks just like a plant I saw a friend of mine grow out in the mountains near Shasta and if I recall correctly, the name was "Purplecstasy"
> Looks dank!




how do the leaves even get that color...is it just the strain or weather or nutrients ?....i want one of those ha ha


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 29, 2010)

What's up Fdd2blk, I am back with new pics. 2 plants 11 days after you said 3 weeks. Just want to see how close. Seems like they blew up since last post. What do you think? The trichs are all cloudy with scattered amber. I am thinking a good flush and 5 days. Thanks again. 001 and 003 same plant. 005 and 006 same plant.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

TheEarlOfTea said:


> Day50 (three days ago)
> 
> 
> More pictures here, I don't want to spam
> ...


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> View attachment 1183974View attachment 1183973View attachment 1183972View attachment 1183971What's up Fdd2blk, I am back with new pics. 2 plants 11 days after you said 3 weeks. Just want to see how close. Seems like they blew up since last post. What do you think? The trichs are all cloudy with scattered amber. I am thinking a good flush and 5 days. Thanks again. 001 and 003 same plant. 005 and 006 same plant.



i'd still say another 10 - 14 days to go.


----------



## Redek (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi there, this is the first time I've gone solo with growing miss mary jayne. I've enjoyed the learning expirience emmensely and am really looking forward to puffing my own grown stinky 'o naturale' ganja. However I've got a few issues at this late stage. Firstly (and more importantly) to do with harvesting times and secondly with the drying / curing process. 

I am growing 4 female Shaman plants outdoors down at the bottom of my garden. All the plants have developed at different paces.

Pic.1 shows one plant that has half its pistols brown and all trichomes milky.
Pic.2 shows the other plant that is also more 'flowered'. Trichomes are also nearly all milky (no brown)
Pic.3 and 4. shows the lazy one of the group. Nearly no brown pistols and it looks like the bud will beef up some more. Five days ago there was virtually no flower.
Pic.5 and 6. the plant that appears to have done best (and also the only one I didn't top). Pistols are 70% white. All trichomes white / milky. Ideally I'd like to give this one another week at least.

Now my first dilemna is this; we've got some pretty awful weather forecast for the next few days (wind and rain). Apparently these plants are usually ready to harvest in the first week of Oct.
I'm definately going to leave the 'lagger'of the group there till then. But I'm concerned for my other babies.... For the two most developed would it be best to harvest them ahead of the bad weather?

I've read from a few places that as soon as the trichomes are turning brown, its time, as this signals the THC breaking down into other psychoactives.

Which leads me nicely to the next (and kinda inter - mingled) query that I've been puzzling over; which is all to do with drying / curing.

In a nutshell I've heard this; As the buds dry/cure the THC breaks down into other chemicals which can alter the quality of smoke vastly. 

I've also heard this; 'if you want a cerebral high your going for a shorter drying span so much of the THC remains' (Straight off the bat I'd say this would be my preffered choice as I fucking love getting high and doing active stuff like playing some footie with mates).

and 'if you want a body high that is more likely to keep you sofa - bound then your looking for a more 'cured' bud.

However, lol, I've also heard that the longer you cure your weed, the better it tastes and more flavour you get and supposedly the conniseur goes for this mixture.

I've got a drying / curing procedure set up so Im alright on that front, I'd just like to read some discussion and also hear about to keep my bud with high THC levels, as I want to do stuff when I'm baked! Perhaps I could do a mixture.... any thoughts on that??

My main question is the first though. Please give me your advice about harvesting ahead or after the bad weather - which is a lot of rain and quite a bit of wind. It's still fairly warm around here.

Thanks!!


----------



## Redek (Sep 29, 2010)

Here are the pics!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

Redek said:


> Here are the pics!!


the first 2 pics look like another week or so, the other pics look like at least 2 weeks on all of them.


----------



## big20 (Sep 29, 2010)

weedoozie nice babe


----------



## big20 (Sep 29, 2010)

*sample cut*


----------



## BellaNina (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok so this is my first plant and it's been through alot. It has already been through one cycle but never got over a ft tall or real buddy then my dog ate the top if it. So I left it alone and kept it outside trying to maintain it. I know it's been through a lot but if I get a few buds off of it that are ready I'll be satisfied. Its been outside the whole time, I live in Florida and was told I should wait till mid-late Oct to harvest. Im already seeing the pistils turn colors and staring to bud. I want to make sure it's harvested at the right time. The buds at the top are alot more mature compared to the bottom. Should I harvest the top first then the bottom? Any help will be much appreciated.. Thanks!! Pix are below and was taken after I brought it inside due the nonstop rain hinge why the leaves are soaked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

BellaNina said:


> Ok so this is my first plant and it's been through alot. It has already been through one cycle but never got over a ft tall or real buddy then my dog ate the top if it. So I left it alone and kept it outside trying to maintain it. I know it's been through a lot but if I get a few buds off of it that are ready I'll be satisfied. Its been outside the whole time, I live in Florida and was told I should wait till mid-late Oct to harvest. Im already seeing the pistils turn colors and staring to bud. I want to make sure it's harvested at the right time. The buds at the top are alot more mature compared to the bottom. Should I harvest the top first then the bottom? Any help will be much appreciated.. Thanks!! Pix are below and was taken after I brought it inside due the nonstop rain hinge why the leaves are soaked.


that has a month yet.


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Sep 29, 2010)

Decanthas said:


> View attachment 923871View attachment 923872View attachment 923873View attachment 923874View attachment 923875View attachment 923876


love the set up man


----------



## Donnie Iris (Sep 29, 2010)

Ok, well I could use some help, fdd! Your expertise would be greatly appreciated. Am I allowed to post picture in my first post? I'll try it.

Here it is... CFL organic grow, 12/12 from seed, right around day 56. How much longer do you think?


----------



## zmansmoke (Sep 29, 2010)

hkens graddaddy
 blue dream
 headband 707


----------



## jjeffrey (Sep 29, 2010)

I am wondering when you think these will be done. In week 8 of flower, they have a ton of brown "hairs" but there is also new growth, wondering if it is still growing or if I missed the ripe time? Tried looking at Trichromes, I think mostly clear some opaque, only found 1 amber. Just worried about the new growth on the buds. THanks!!


----------



## someone else (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey Fdd, I hope I didn't break any format protocol, because I have two vids (3 mins a piece) that I'd like you to take a look at. If that's not acceptable, I'll upload some frames instead. 

I know the image quality makes it difficult to see in macro detail, but the distance shots are crisper.

*G13/Haze:*

[video=youtube;heWpXRSc0Jg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heWpXRSc0Jg[/video]


*Sour Diesel:*


[video=youtube;DezA7pOdYIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DezA7pOdYIA[/video]



They've been flowering since the middle of July, and the hairs are turning from pink to red ever so slowly. Smell really citrusy and fruity.

This video was taken after a several day storm front moved through the area. I had enclosed the plants in two shelters with tarps, and they seem no worse for wear.

Thanks for any feedback!

(Also: I know the plants are yellowing badly; the roots need more air. Too much water)


----------



## Dickiboy. (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> um, ............. hmmmmmm, ................. well, ................ um, i'm not sure where to go on this one. it has a long way to go.


be back to you in few weeks hopefully.....thanks and take care.


----------



## maniacal420 (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd still say another 10 - 14 days to go.


Thanks alot. Will just go by your advice 100%. I will give one more light feeding and then water till chop. Rep to you my friend


----------



## sully (Sep 29, 2010)

great thread for first timers! Thanks much. most of the trichomes are cloudy very few amber, at least another 1-2 weeks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

Donnie Iris said:


> Ok, well I could use some help, fdd! Your expertise would be greatly appreciated. Am I allowed to post picture in my first post? I'll try it.
> 
> Here it is... CFL organic grow, 12/12 from seed, right around day 56. How much longer do you think?
> View attachment 1184230View attachment 1184231View attachment 1184235



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

zmansmoke said:


> View attachment 1184252View attachment 1184251View attachment 1184250View attachment 1184249View attachment 1184226hView attachment 1184248kens graddaddy
> View attachment 1184221View attachment 1184225 blue dream
> View attachment 1184222View attachment 1184223View attachment 1184227View attachment 1184220 headband 707



some of those look done, like the purple. except i saw one pic with hella white hairs. the blue dream looked really close. the headband has a week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

jjeffrey said:


> I am wondering when you think these will be done. In week 8 of flower, they have a ton of brown "hairs" but there is also new growth, wondering if it is still growing or if I missed the ripe time? Tried looking at Trichromes, I think mostly clear some opaque, only found 1 amber. Just worried about the new growth on the buds. THanks!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1184276View attachment 1184275View attachment 1184273View attachment 1184272View attachment 1184271


crazy growth. 

they look done. you could probably give the a few more days if you want though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

someone else said:


> Hey Fdd, I hope I didn't break any format protocol, because I have two vids (3 mins a piece) that I'd like you to take a look at. If that's not acceptable, I'll upload some frames instead.
> 
> I know the image quality makes it difficult to see in macro detail, but the distance shots are crisper.
> 
> ...



got any pics?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

sully said:


> View attachment 1184523View attachment 1184522View attachment 1184521great thread for first timers! Thanks much. most of the trichomes are cloudy very few amber, at least another 1-2 weeks?View attachment 1184515



2 more weeks.


----------



## Kat.w9333 (Sep 29, 2010)

hey fdd needed smoe advice...these bad boys have been in flowering for 51 days. not sure how far they are from being done....roughly 50% of hairs have turned brownish in color? how long you think i got lefT?


----------



## sully (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you very much, now I can get a good night's rest


----------



## BTP (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey what up, hope this is'nt confusing, i put the name of the plants and the bud shots on the picture incase they were'nt in order. thanks for the info......


----------



## joe592 (Sep 29, 2010)

****Question answered, pics removed****


----------



## J3D1 (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks Faded the harvest was on point.


----------



## anomolies (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 to 4 more weeks on those.


really 3 more weeks? The hairs seemed to have mostly turned brown and isn't spitting out any new growth... Hasn't looked any different for a week now...


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

Kat.w9333 said:


> hey fdd needed smoe advice...these bad boys have been in flowering for 51 days. not sure how far they are from being done....roughly 50% of hairs have turned brownish in color? how long you think i got lefT?



10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

BTP said:


> Hey what up, hope this is'nt confusing, i put the name of the plants and the bud shots on the picture incase they were'nt in order. thanks for the info......



21 pics of all different plants? are you kidding me?




some look really close. some have a week or so to go. some maybe 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

joe592 said:


> Sorry about the blurry close ups, Any advice would be great.


i think you're pretty much on point with your numbers.


----------



## limboavionic (Sep 29, 2010)

Yo FDD here are a couple digital scope pics of my Purple Kush trichs. You said they are a couple weeks out about a week ago. We still on track ya' think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

anomolies said:


> really 3 more weeks? The hairs seemed to have mostly turned brown and isn't spitting out any new growth... Hasn't looked any different for a week now...



yeah, looks like 3 to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

limboavionic said:


> Yo FDD here are a couple digital scope pics of my Purple Kush trichs. You said they are a couple weeks out about a week ago. We still on track ya' think?
> 
> View attachment 1185022View attachment 1185023


i need to see the whole plant.


----------



## limboavionic (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i need to see the whole plant.


Fwuess Pics..thanks brutha!


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

limboavionic said:


> Fwuess Pics..thanks brutha!
> 
> View attachment 1185039View attachment 1185040View attachment 1185041



3 more days.


----------



## limboavionic (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more days.


Love you long time!


----------



## BTP (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry about that,,i knew it would be a bit much,,, lets try a few at a time?


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey FDD, got an inquiry for ya. Whatcha think of these girls? Ive been trying to watch for overall everything to tell when they are ready, but trichome color is changing faster and faster and iam starting to get worried imma miss my harvest window (though i don't see it very likely). Hopefully you can tell in the pics, but some of even the upper and smaller sugar leaves are starting to get upwards of 50% amber on them (telling me to harvest now), yet the swelling and hair recession is telling me another 2 weeks? Today was roughly day 53 of flower, and tonight they got a watering of only molasses-water, and will be getting nothing but plain water until chop. So i guess my question is, continue to ignore the trichs and wait for the hairs/swelling? or get prepared to chop soon? I definitely don't mind it being HEAVY couchlock, 100% amber sounds wonderful to me, but im also told if its that dark before i harvest i may lose most of that potency i wanted. Anyways, heres the pics, and thanks again in advance!
-edit- In case it matters, its Nirvanas BlackJack, and most of the white hair you see is new growth in the last 2 weeks or so, minor foxtailing occurring.
View attachment 1185215View attachment 1185216View attachment 1185217View attachment 1185218View attachment 1185219View attachment 1185220View attachment 1185221


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

BTP said:


> sorry about that,,i knew it would be a bit much,,, lets try a few at a time?


the second pic looks done.

the forth pic has about an week.

the fifth pic has about 10 -12 days. 

the other pics are some nice fat colas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> Hey FDD, got an inquiry for ya. Whatcha think of these girls? Ive been trying to watch for overall everything to tell when they are ready, but trichome color is changing faster and faster and iam starting to get worried imma miss my harvest window (though i don't see it very likely). Hopefully you can tell in the pics, but some of even the upper and smaller sugar leaves are starting to get upwards of 50% amber on them (telling me to harvest now), yet the swelling and hair recession is telling me another 2 weeks? Today was roughly day 53 of flower, and tonight they got a watering of only molasses-water, and will be getting nothing but plain water until chop. So i guess my question is, continue to ignore the trichs and wait for the hairs/swelling? or get prepared to chop soon? I definitely don't mind it being HEAVY couchlock, 100% amber sounds wonderful to me, but im also told if its that dark before i harvest i may lose most of that potency i wanted. Anyways, heres the pics, and thanks again in advance!
> -edit- In case it matters, its Nirvanas BlackJack, and most of the white hair you see is new growth in the last 2 weeks or so, minor foxtailing occurring.
> View attachment 1185215View attachment 1185216View attachment 1185217View attachment 1185218View attachment 1185219View attachment 1185220View attachment 1185221



i'd give those 12 - 14 more days.


----------



## KlosetKing (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd give those 12 - 14 more days.


 Good to know i was on the right track, thanks for the affirmation FDD =D


----------



## asaph (Sep 29, 2010)

say fdd man, please, can you tell us a bit about your way to diagnose the timing? I think I read once a post where you said something about it but i can't find it, and I'd like to know more. I think you said you don't really look at trichs or even the color of the hairs, but rather it's the shape and sizes of the buds and the small leaves.

thanks
a fan


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 29, 2010)

Plant one:






Plant two:


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

asaph said:


> say fdd man, please, can you tell us a bit about your way to diagnose the timing? I think I read once a post where you said something about it but i can't find it, and I'd like to know more. I think you said you don't really look at trichs or even the color of the hairs, but rather it's the shape and sizes of the buds and the small leaves.
> 
> thanks
> a fan


i can't really explain it. i kinda just "feel" it. as soon as i see the pic i know.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

Dreamy said:


> Plant one:
> 
> Plant two:


looks like 3 weeks on both those.


----------



## Dreamy (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 3 weeks on both those.


Thanks bro!


----------



## asaph (Sep 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i can't really explain it. i kinda just "feel" it. as soon as i see the pic i know.


Must be a secret that runs in your family, is why you don't wanna tell me


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 29, 2010)

after 3400 posts, i would hope people would start to see it as well.


----------



## stoneyfisherman (Sep 30, 2010)

These pics were taken yesterday. Im planning on chopping her down next tuesday, oct 4. But I thought id ask the guru what he thinks . Ive had so many problems with this one from spidermites budworms and nute burn..She still has a mite problem but i think its gonna turn out just fine. Another week sound good?


----------



## jimothyrufus (Sep 30, 2010)

#3317 and 3318...couldnt figure out how to post pics but i have the photos in a gallery if oyu follow my username. any info or feedback would be greatly appreciated. thanks man


----------



## Fenda (Sep 30, 2010)

thinkink of strating the week long flush in a couple of days?


----------



## G Project (Sep 30, 2010)

is she already ready?


----------



## ap72 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry kinda blurry. Don't know the strain. in the middle of 8th week. How much longer ya think. I am a newbie. I was thinking another week. Thanks fdd2blk for bein so patient!


----------



## elkamino (Sep 30, 2010)

fdd- very thankful for your above and beyond effort in helping the world harvest on time! so cool, and generous. this is my 1st grow, an outdoor med garden in montana, and 2 of my 6 girls are getting close.


NL x Cindy99


Afghooey

thanks in advance.


----------



## Warrentheape (Sep 30, 2010)

Jack the ripper. Been in bloom for 7 weeks now


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

stoneyfisherman said:


> These pics were taken yesterday. Im planning on chopping her down next tuesday, oct 4. But I thought id ask the guru what he thinks . Ive had so many problems with this one from spidermites budworms and nute burn..She still has a mite problem but i think its gonna turn out just fine. Another week sound good? View attachment 1185532View attachment 1185535View attachment 1185536



sounds really close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

jimothyrufus said:


> #3317 and 3318...couldnt figure out how to post pics but i have the photos in a gallery if oyu follow my username. any info or feedback would be greatly appreciated. thanks man



go to "advanced reply". on the tool bar will be a "paperclip icon". click it and you will be able to load pics here.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

Fenda said:


> thinkink of strating the week long flush in a couple of days?


can't really see enough in those pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

G Project said:


> is she already ready?


7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

ap72 said:


> View attachment 1185774 Sorry kinda blurry. Don't know the strain. in the middle of 8th week. How much longer ya think. I am a newbie. I was thinking another week. Thanks fdd2blk for bein so patient!



need better pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

elkamino said:


> fdd- very thankful for your above and beyond effort in helping the world harvest on time! so cool, and generous. this is my 1st grow, an outdoor med garden in montana, and 2 of my 6 girls are getting close.
> 
> View attachment 1185804
> NL x Cindy99
> ...



those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

Warrentheape said:


> View attachment 1185868Jack the ripper. Been in bloom for 7 weeks nowView attachment 1185867



looks really close. maybe another week.


----------



## islandamp (Sep 30, 2010)

Only been in a 12/12 cycle for 2-3 weeks but they,re getting bug fast. 4-5 more weeks??


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 30, 2010)

islandamp said:


> View attachment 1185950View attachment 1185949Only been in a 12/12 cycle for 2-3 weeks but they,re getting bug fast. 4-5 more weeks??


i don't understand the question.


----------



## islandamp (Sep 30, 2010)

I Meant,,,they are getting big fast...how much longer until they are ready to harvest?


----------



## danny rees (Sep 30, 2010)

Green lantern


----------



## danny rees (Sep 30, 2010)

Platinum Kush


----------



## danny rees (Sep 30, 2010)

platinum kush #2


----------



## danny rees (Sep 30, 2010)

Sour Grape.... This shit smells danky...


----------



## big20 (Sep 30, 2010)

ok this is sum kinda purp




then a staiva 








thanks share smoke love


----------



## senorcoconut (Sep 30, 2010)

Your opinion seems golden, give me an estimate witchdoctor! Some folks already said 4-5 weeks. the more input the better!

View attachment 1186260View attachment 1186261View attachment 1186262


----------



## big20 (Sep 30, 2010)

id say about the same senorcoconut show a ppic then
good job


----------



## Bonker lights (Sep 30, 2010)

How long on this my good man....


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 30, 2010)

Here's another of our girls, her name is Mary. The calyx are purpilsh black(just in the last 4 days)Trichs crazy mad all over her. A few days ago we thought another 3-4 weeks..now not so sure. Most of the buds are only about an inch or so. What do you think fdd?

Thank You


----------



## Kat.w9333 (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks boss.


----------



## herbsDaword (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, great job!


----------



## Ujjayi (Sep 30, 2010)

View attachment 1186590View attachment 1186589View attachment 1186588View attachment 1186587View attachment 1186585View attachment 1186584View attachment 1186582


----------



## d r0cK (Sep 30, 2010)

alright FDD what do you think? the first plant( pics 2-4 ) im thinking 1-2 weeks more, on the other 3 plants maybe 2-3 weeks... they are 46 days into flower. 276 watts of cfls. thanks.


----------



## Cute Kitties (Sep 30, 2010)

how long for my CFL baby to be cut down?


----------



## atomicronick (Sep 30, 2010)

damn....lol.....good calls man. i pop in and out. keep it up. I almost typed keep it out.......awesome. later man


----------



## zwh02 (Sep 30, 2010)

Small outdoor Skunk # 1

I know she's not ready, just wondering your opinion on how much longer she'll take. I'd like to leave her as long as possible.


----------



## guy incognito (Sep 30, 2010)

How about this one? 12 weeks.





































And here is a clone of hers at 9 weeks

















































and her twin also at 9 weeks:































Here is a different strain at 9 weeks. this one is stinky:





































and her clone at 1 week:


----------



## jimothyrufus (Sep 30, 2010)

alright guys, i would appreciate some help if i could get it. i started this plant along with several others in mid july and have had some issues mostly due to the fact that i'm not able to attend to it as much as possible, along with several "noobish" screwups. yesterday marks the third week since i have seen the visible indications of flowering, and would like to know if anyone can give me an idea of when harvest will be, as well as possible yield. i am feeding with a very low dose of mg twice a week, am using a combined 146w of cfl 2700k which produces approximately 9600 lumens from bagseed i believe to be indica in hyponex organic potting soil (temperature is generally 80 degrees during the day and a bit below 70 at night). any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you.


----------



## seems1 (Oct 1, 2010)

first time outdoor grow Diablo og 65th day flowering tomorrow. got milky and about 15-20% amber trics. should i chop it tomorrow? need the buds. and dont want another budworm attack.












this one is elite og i think i might give it 7-10 more days mostly cloudy trics. what do u think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

islandamp said:


> I Meant,,,they are getting big fast...how much longer until they are ready to harvest?



at least a month.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1186017View attachment 1186016View attachment 1186015Green lantern



10 - 14 days on that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1186023View attachment 1186022View attachment 1186021Platinum Kush


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1186031View attachment 1186029View attachment 1186028platinum kush #2


that looks just like the other one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

danny rees said:


> View attachment 1186035View attachment 1186034View attachment 1186033Sour Grape.... This shit smells danky...



that looks just like the other ones. if they all look the same, .....................


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

big20 said:


> ok this is sum kinda purp
> 
> View attachment 1186207
> 
> ...


at least 2 weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

senorcoconut said:


> Your opinion seems golden, give me an estimate witchdoctor! Some folks already said 4-5 weeks. the more input the better!
> 
> View attachment 1186260View attachment 1186261View attachment 1186262


not even close.



you guys are wasting my time.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

Bonker lights said:


> How long on this my good man....
> 
> View attachment 1186275View attachment 1186276



weeks yet. where are all the leaves?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> Here's another of our girls, her name is Mary. The calyx are purpilsh black(just in the last 4 days)Trichs crazy mad all over her. A few days ago we thought another 3-4 weeks..now not so sure. Most of the buds are only about an inch or so. What do you think fdd?
> 
> Thank You



that looks really close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

i give up.


----------



## 420cons (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i give up.


 That means u wont take more pics?


----------



## Bonker lights (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> weeks yet. where are all the leaves?


took few more pics for you.... weeks??? dont mean to question you but its week 7 its an auto short rider and says 8weeks or fewer thanx for the respond tho, i also noticed i dont really get bushy plants am i doin somthing wrong, this is my third plant all autos

cheers.....


----------



## jwop (Oct 1, 2010)

hey fdd, i just wanted your opinion, im thinking 2-3 weeks still


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Oct 1, 2010)

hey FDD,

This is really a two part question. First, how far from harvest do you think these are?? Second, do you see the black spots? I believe this is bud rot. I just trmmed the top of my best cola because of it. These black spots are all mushy inside. What would you reccomend? Leave it or harvest?? I was gonna harvest around 10/8 based on your earlier review. What you think now??


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i give up.


you guys win. it took a long time but i'm finally down. it has to be all the 3+ week to go posts that completely wore me out. i'm trying to get thru my harvest so i don't have the hours it takes to keep up with all this. 




if your plant is still completely covered in white hairs then it is NOT ready to harvest. if you go thru this thread it should be pretty easy to determine ripeness.


----------



## angryblackman (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks for all your assistance. I have been checking this thread to compare my grow as well.


----------



## wunagen (Oct 1, 2010)

View attachment 1187797Hi all, I am a newbie here, View attachment 1187796first post. I have two plants that have grown outside all summer, but it is starting to get cold as we are at 750meters altitude, they are turView attachment 1187795ning purple, smell greeeeaat. I don't want to pull them too soon, but the frost man cometh this way and he is merciless. All advice welcome. View attachment 1187794


----------



## jollygreenleaf (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> you guys win. it took a long time but i'm finally down. it has to be all the 3+ week to go posts that completely wore me out. i'm trying to get thru my harvest so i don't have the hours it takes to keep up with all this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Could you please please please review my last pics from today. It is a "is it done question" but it is really a "should I harvest due to rot" question.

PLEASE!!!!


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 1, 2010)

jollygreenleaf said:


> Could you please please please review my last pics from today. It is a "is it done question" but it is really a "should I harvest due to rot" question.
> 
> PLEASE!!!!



Pull now and save what you can, that's some pretty nasty fungus/mold infested stuff, sorry man.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 1, 2010)

i'll do the best i can as i find some time. i really want to continue, i'm just hella busy right now.


----------



## Ujjayi (Oct 1, 2010)

Didn't mean to swamp ya. Appreciate your expertise. Hopw your harvest goes well. Get round to stuff whenever you can man. Thanks for doing this for everybody...


----------



## wunagen (Oct 1, 2010)

Ujjayi said:


> Didn't mean to swamp ya. Appreciate your expertise. Hopw your harvest goes well. Get round to stuff whenever you can man. Thanks for doing this for everybody...


Yeah thanks, this is the best thread for us newbies. I have reread and there is a lot of good information to be had here. I'm just watching out for Jack Frost the killer of all good things - bastard. 

Thanks a lot for this thread. Happy harvest.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd, I'm surprised you been keeping up with this as long as you have. Your advice has been most appreciated. And going thru the thread, seeing pics posted and your harvest estimates goes a long way towards helping one learn by the looks when it's time


----------



## brock (Oct 1, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?





fdd2blk said:


> those are done.


ha ha ha that made me laugh like fuck


----------



## CrazyStone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey guys this is such a great thread! so much help! these are my buds off of my first grow just wondering if they are even close to being done. Lots of nice weather this week but in a few days im sure we will be back to the cloudy/rainy weather we're used to here. Anyway I hope the pictures are good enough for you to pass on some advice!


----------



## tizzer (Oct 1, 2010)

I understand you're busy, FDD and your assistance over these MANY posts has been appreciated. If someone else with more expertise can help me, I'd appreciate it. In reviewing the many pics on this thread, it looks like I'm close. I believe these are ready for flush and close to harvest, but since this is my first time I'd like to make sure.


----------



## SquishMitten (Oct 1, 2010)

whenever you have time. I know I have at least a month right? this thing is flowering slooooow.



and I'm using photobooth on my mac pretty poor image quality. sorry bout that


----------



## CrazyChester (Oct 1, 2010)

Haven't been around for a while but its nice to see you are still at it. In fact its been since my bud worm thread year before last. 
Here's a few pics of this years plants. I just started flushing, do you think they are ready. The three plants are called L, M and R. Left, Middle and Right, I know real original names. I'll post them in that order. Thanks


----------



## Masswhole (Oct 1, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'll do the best i can as i find some time. i really want to continue, i'm just hella busy right now.



I like to look at pictures of ripe buds as well. I roll my eyes at some of these pics, I can't imagine having to answer them all. You've done great with this thread and were VERY patient, Thank you. May your harvest be less work and more bountiful than ever.


----------



## danny rees (Oct 1, 2010)

Hey fdd i just want to say thanks for all the great input i have received fromyou.... i think a break is very much deserved..... thanks a million bro... One Love


----------



## efforting (Oct 1, 2010)

This is the main branch, or at least all I could photograph. It is a jungle in there. A good idea of where I am at would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 1, 2010)

*white hairs=not done=no response*. 
Some people just don't understand...

Thanks a mill FDD


----------



## efforting (Oct 1, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> *white hairs=not done=no response*.
> Some people just don't understand...
> 
> Thanks a mill FDD


I'll repost when there are 0 white hairs left. Sorry for putting you out.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 1, 2010)

efforting said:


> I'll repost when there are 0 white hairs left. Sorry for putting you out.


Not putting me out, but FDD is getting too many of these similar posts where there's _at least_ 3 weeks left to go and the title of the thread is "...if your plants are *finished*" and we can all understand that the guy has a life and can't be on this site all the time to respond to every single post on this insanely long thread...

Even though many new growers may not have personal experience of knowing when the plant is finished, there are plenty of pictures to look at to compare and there is a wealth of knowledge here on this site as well as all over the internet to better understand when a flowering cannabis plant is ripe, mature, and ready for harvesting. Here is a good read about ripeness: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

Good things come to those who read and wait


----------



## jdogri (Oct 1, 2010)

how bout this one?


----------



## jdogri (Oct 1, 2010)

YIKES! sorry bout how small the pics are


----------



## jdogri (Oct 1, 2010)

this one may be bigger... i hope lol


----------



## jdogri (Oct 1, 2010)

or not my bad but if u can tell plz help ty


----------



## sparkabowl (Oct 1, 2010)

jdogri said:


> or not my bad but if u can tell plz help ty


Even with those small pics - not done yet. Once the majority of the pistils are dried up and retracted into the calyx, and you see hardly any more white ones you still have a week to flush.


----------



## blazedcanadian (Oct 1, 2010)

sorry for the shitty pics but this is what I got, how far am i ?


----------



## jdogri (Oct 1, 2010)

sparkabowl said:


> Even with those small pics - not done yet. Once the majority of the pistils are dried up and retracted into the calyx, and you see hardly any more white ones you still have a week to flush.


 so flush for a week n im good? cuz these buds are bending the stalks pretty bad should i just tie em up?


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 1, 2010)

How about this girl. My guess is about 2 weeks?


----------



## Meba2008 (Oct 2, 2010)

Plant is on it's 7th week of flowering, it was in veg for one month, had another plant with it but it was a male and I got rid of it very early, 

I think this may have turned into a hermie but i don't care at this point as it is the only one I have.

Also if anyone could tell me what kind of bud this could be or what type (indica or sativa) I would be very appreciative as I think I compared it and figured it was an indica.

And there seem to be new white hairs growing out all the time, are these going to be red by the time of harvest?


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Oct 2, 2010)

hows is going fdd???i got 19 bueats in soil, on day 58 of flowering....i have 13 sour diesels and 6 great white sharks....the sour diesels look a little more nearer to harvest to me, than the sharks do....pic 1 is the grow, pics 2,3,4,and 6 is the sour diesel....and 5,7,8 and 9 are the great white sharks


----------



## bangkokbalconey (Oct 2, 2010)

hey can't really tell if these are done- my first grow. sorry they're not the clearest- best i could do with my iphone and a magnifying glass!


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 2, 2010)

My friend said this is done. Its medical for actual sick people that wanted "Medicinal" 50/50 amber milky "Couch lock" for pain. Its not 50/50 its way less like 9% and my friend looked and said the plant is shutting down, thats it its not going to do much more. I have 2 weeks of great weather let alone a good long flush. Any chance its ripe? I guess 7 days.


----------



## Weedscaper (Oct 2, 2010)

Jock Horror, Papaya and Royal Flush all around week 8


----------



## IdDa420 (Oct 2, 2010)

starbucks



christmas stank



bushy bushy



Stink
View attachment 1189674View attachment 1189675


Fruity
View attachment 1189677View attachment 1189678View attachment 1189679


IDK
View attachment 1189680View attachment 1189681
`i dont know why those attachments are showing but they work`

also its starting to get cold at night 50 degrees sometimes, should i worry about that and what if i brought them inside to finish?

this is my first time how exactly should i harvest them, drying? Curing? cause for my first time i still wanna do it the best way with the best results.


----------



## HUSTLERBOY20 (Oct 2, 2010)

How does a plant just up and die.....riddle me that bat man...holy hell...i go 8 months no problems...miss waterings all the time and the one day im not expecting it the plant diiiieeees....wtf man...how is life so cruel


----------



## olga1995 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi,
Could you please tell me how long til harvest.
Thank you!


----------



## IVIac420 (Oct 2, 2010)

stop posting give the man some breathing room just compare your pics to others


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 2, 2010)

IVIac420 said:


> stop posting give the man some breathing room just compare your pics to others


Yes, IVIac420 had declared this thread closed. I suggest we do what he says...


----------



## stickyicky888 (Oct 2, 2010)

View attachment 1190175View attachment 1190174these are 8 weeks flowering now and are two different strains and i dont know what strains. how long till there ready?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

stickyicky888 said:


> View attachment 1190175View attachment 1190174these are 8 weeks flowering now and are two different strains and i dont know what strains. how long till there ready?


4 - 7 more days on the first one, the second one is done.


----------



## stickyicky888 (Oct 2, 2010)

thanks thats what i tought but since this is my first grow i wasnt to sure


----------



## DanTman88 (Oct 2, 2010)

i had problems with the auto macro setting but this is as good of pictures as i could manage to take. Is she looking close to being ready yet? Thanks fdd2blk


----------



## hirez0 (Oct 2, 2010)

Heya fdd

These are 66 days since 12/12 flip. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

DanTman88 said:


> i had problems with the auto macro setting but this is as good of pictures as i could manage to take. Is she looking close to being ready yet? Thanks fdd2blk


not even close yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Heya fdd
> 
> These are 66 days since 12/12 flip. Thanks
> 
> ...




i'd give those 7 - 10 more days.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Oct 2, 2010)

hey fdd, what about the guys that posted on the previous page,pg 349...u just completely skipped all those plants...thanks


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Oct 2, 2010)

IVIac420 said:


> stop posting give the man some breathing room just compare your pics to others



WTF!!! who the fU$k are u dude??fdd is big boy...i think he will stop posting when he feels hes done..not u cowboy...oh look at the last page, what do u know....fdd is back telling people when he thinks there plants will be ready to chop....good job IVlac.....


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Oct 2, 2010)

White Widow 56 days from flip.



So how long ya think? It's her first run.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> hey fdd, what about the guys that posted on the previous page,pg 349...u just completely skipped all those plants...thanks



i've been hella busy and only have time to get to what i get to. i'm truly sorry.

what about the 1000 pics i've already answered? is NOBODY *learning* ANYTHING?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

ganjaluva2009 said:


> WTF!!! who the fU$k are u dude??fdd is big boy...i think he will stop posting when he feels hes done..not u cowboy...oh look at the last page, what do u know....fdd is back telling people when he thinks there plants will be ready to chop....good job IVlac.....



dude, relax,


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 2, 2010)

Sgt. Pepper said:


> White Widow 56 days from flip.
> 
> View attachment 1190403View attachment 1190402View attachment 1190404View attachment 1190405View attachment 1190406View attachment 1190407
> 
> So how long ya think? It's her first run.


10 - 14 more days on those.


----------



## TheEarlOfTea (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi there, I need your help 

Day 57 plant #1






































Day 57 plant #2


----------



## k.o (Oct 3, 2010)

Low Ryder easy ryder autoflowers week 5 and a half from sex:


----------



## cannabutt (Oct 3, 2010)

hi flushed these 8 days ago now, what do you think? they look pretty much done to me, although still growing new pistols up top?
edit: there hermi, just noticed some bananas


----------



## bill4588 (Oct 3, 2010)

id pull that shit now cannabutt


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

cannabutt said:


> hi flushed these 8 days ago now, what do you think? they look pretty much done to me, although still growing new pistols up top?
> edit: there hermi, just noticed some bananas
> 
> View attachment 1190733View attachment 1190741View attachment 1190740View attachment 1190739View attachment 1190738View attachment 1190737View attachment 1190736View attachment 1190735View attachment 1190734View attachment 1190742


i'd chop those.


----------



## cannabutt (Oct 3, 2010)

bill4588 said:


> id pull that shit now cannabutt


yea thats what I'm thinking


----------



## cannabutt (Oct 3, 2010)

thanks fdd. sorry ladyboys chop chop


----------



## buddy bud (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## buddy bud (Oct 3, 2010)

Ok my first grow please help what do I have here and how long tell done have a few herms but keep because I need the seeds I have one green big plant that I would love to know what kind it is any info would help thanks BUDDY BUD


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

those are not done.


----------



## buddy bud (Oct 3, 2010)

yea I am aware of this but only a 4 
weeks tell frost


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 3, 2010)

View attachment 1191169View attachment 1191166View attachment 1191165View attachment 1191164View attachment 1191163View attachment 1191161 fdd2blk can you let me know how close this one is. The first one is ruderalis indica I think. View attachment 1191160I'll post my other plants later thanks


----------



## SkitZ427 (Oct 3, 2010)

what do you think?


----------



## obi132 (Oct 3, 2010)

hay dude how long do ya think on this lady? havin alot of rain at the moment


----------



## Haight1985 (Oct 3, 2010)

how much longer due you think I have left. Also its hard to see in the pic but 25% of pistils turned red and are recieding as the calax is swelling.


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Oct 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> dude, relax,


my bad fdd...im def relaxed now....and IVlac....i apologize....no offense..peace....and joints on me....Ganja


----------



## vkambull (Oct 3, 2010)

outdoor grow , supposed to be skunk


----------



## maryjane25 (Oct 3, 2010)

She started growing in may but has been really small. She lives outdoors and came from a bag of schwag... how much longer???


----------



## heelzballer (Oct 3, 2010)

Fdd...you said this slider was several more weeks two weeks ago...how does it look now?


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 3, 2010)

maryjane25 said:


> She started growing in may but has been really small. She lives outdoors and came from a bag of schwag... how much longer???


look like you got the wrong sex there.


----------



## Dionysos911 (Oct 3, 2010)

My first grow and I don't know the strain. Give it to me straight doc, how much longer do I got?


----------



## Night Surfer (Oct 3, 2010)

My first grow as well. A friend gave me a seed he has had for like 15 years and here she is.
I prefer the more energetic/head high that comes from early harvest (from what I have read). So I am pondering if it is ready already?


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 3, 2010)

Harvesting early to get a different high is pure BS.


----------



## Night Surfer (Oct 3, 2010)

OK, good to know. I was going from what I read here: http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow9c.htm
I am a clueless noob though.
So disregarding that aspect of my question.... how much longer to harvest?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 3, 2010)

heelzballer said:


> Fdd...you said this slider was several more weeks two weeks ago...how does it look now?View attachment 1191422


that looks done. from what i can see.


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 4, 2010)

First post here so hello all! Love the forums so far been reading for a few months but only just registered.

anyway i have a question if you dont mind, i was wondering how many weeks do you think till its redy?

link is : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um4DPtZSGqw

its actuly just started week 5 but not had chance to get another video added, ill get one uploaded soon and post.

But could i still get an estimate on how many weeks left from the 2 week video?

Thanks.


----------



## buddy bud (Oct 4, 2010)

please help on my pics not long tell frost !!!!!


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 4, 2010)

Night Surfer said:


> OK, good to know. I was going from what I read here: http://www.a1b2c3.com/drugs/mjgrow9c.htm
> I am a clueless noob though.
> So disregarding that aspect of my question.... how much longer to harvest?


i'd say at least another 3-4 weeks yet. The plant should really start to fatten up soon. Looking good!


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 4, 2010)

Help a noob? It never went 40/50 amber and some heads look busted open.
Also the stocks are really amber but still so many milky heads.

We have 2 weeks of good weather. This is my first plant,


----------



## bill4588 (Oct 4, 2010)

jay, id personally chop now but if you're looking for that couchlock stone keep it going another week or so.


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello again all

Ive managed to take some pictures,

anyones opinion and criticism is appreciated

thank you in advance.

Ive also just started week 5 flowering if my days are right, ( ill have to double check my logs)


----------



## delpfranco (Oct 4, 2010)

hey wondering if you could give me your opinion on these?


----------



## GOOD GUY GROWER (Oct 4, 2010)

im starting to get mold on buds....most pistols are browning 50% to 75%...there are a few more bud sites that are not ready..should i cut buds of manually..??..and let it keep goin..for few more days.


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hey mate, Just something that you might like to know.

I has some mold growing on the bottom half of the main cola on my first plant, i ended up leaving it a few more days and i lost another 30% or so of it Which is bad. Leaving it will only make it worse from my experiance mate 

can you get some more photos closer up cause we cant make anything out close up on that picture mate.

Lovely looking plant


----------



## homer371 (Oct 4, 2010)

She's been 12/12'ing under cfls for 5 weeks and 1 day. I've read online that her flowering time is anywhere from 6 to 9 weeks, so that's a large range.

I'm thinking she could use 1-2 more weeks, but I'm a nooob... what do YOU think?



thanks!
homer371, first timer


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 4, 2010)

day 47 from 12/12
Nirvana Blue Mystic

Thanks


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 4, 2010)

They some nice thick lookin buds mate!



NothinButTheBest said:


> day 47 from 12/12
> Nirvana Blue Mystic
> 
> Thanks


----------



## delpfranco (Oct 4, 2010)

BEN199 what did you think about how mine are going so far I got like a month to go


----------



## michael642 (Oct 4, 2010)

Whats up friends!!! Here are a couple pics of just some of the plants I am harvesting soon! I am showing my Shipwreck and XXX strains here... recently had to harvest a Purple Ak 47 about a week or so early due to the detection of a fast spreading fungus 

So the first 4 pictures are of my SHIPWRECK strain, and the last 3 are of my XXX strain... I am going by the trichome color on the bud and leaves, etc... However what do the white hairs play into harvesting as well? Many of the white hairs on both plants have turned orange, and you'll note many trichomes are turning amber as well... So how soon to harvest am I, and/or how much longer? Assuming they are ready, is this sunday a good time frame? Thanks so much guys!


----------



## obijohn (Oct 4, 2010)

Alrighty...still on track for one week..or longer?


----------



## thriller.in.guerrilla (Oct 4, 2010)

how much longer please!! 

am staying very patient but its getting harder.


----------



## odbsmydog (Oct 4, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> Harvesting early to get a different high is pure BS.


I wish that could be edited into every fucking grow book. every moron out there thinks if they harvest there indica early it will give them a sativa high. bullshit. you just get a half-assed indica high. I love Sativa and I love Indica. and I love them both to be MATURE!!





thriller.in.guerrilla said:


> how much longer please!!
> 
> am staying very patient but its getting harder.


Dude, you got at least 3 weeks left.





*How much longer would you let this Jack Herer rock if you were growing it FDD? I'm thinking just a few more days, it could probably use another week though..*


*

This Hash Plant is about the same ripeness. probably gonna pull them the same day. when would you suggest?*


----------



## HowzerMD (Oct 4, 2010)

odbsmydog said:


> I love Sativa and I love Indica. and I love them both to be MATURE!!


Grow an Indica to full ripeness, you'll get a great Indica. Grow out a Sativa to full ripeness, you'll end up with a nice Sativa. This little myth you're talking about is exactly why it's irritating to hear someone say "get out your scope and check those trichs". I've seen countless souls on this forum alone cropping out too early because they go by a microscope and the breeder's recommended flowering time.


----------



## SkitZ427 (Oct 4, 2010)

ah im a little bummed out, noone replied. i was hoping someone would suggest if it was was ready or not, thanks anyway. the strain i have shown here is unkown, the seeds were tossed to me, ive taken care of her the best i could. all the leaves are turning a nice purple hue. which im very pleased with cause i really like a colourfull plant. i think everyones plants here are nice. i noticed alot of them are still very green tho


----------



## SkitZ427 (Oct 4, 2010)




----------



## SkitZ427 (Oct 4, 2010)

that herer looks great!


----------



## ilikemybike (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a purple power. Yeah, a little bit of nute burn too. How much time you think I have left? That's the main cola in the pics.


----------



## Elgrande (Oct 5, 2010)

I harvested all my plants and yesterday, i found this little girl hiding behind my shed (in the shade). i put him in total darkness today for 16 hours to see if she'll flower more or faster.

what do you think?



looks kinda flimsy - doesn't it? you think it's worth keeping in the ground or should i yank it? bit paranoid with the next door people


----------



## Dionysos911 (Oct 5, 2010)

How bout this little lady, any thoughts on how much longer?


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 5, 2010)

Elgrande said:


> I harvested all my plants and yesterday, i found this little girl hiding behind my shed (in the shade). i put him in total darkness today for 16 hours to see if she'll flower more or faster.
> 
> what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1194131View attachment 1194130View attachment 1194129View attachment 1194128View attachment 1194127View attachment 1194126View attachment 1194125View attachment 1194124View attachment 1194123View attachment 1194122View attachment 1194121


id say i have like 3-4 weeks


----------



## hobo jack (Oct 5, 2010)

This is my first grow so i need the help. (they are auto jock horror sativa).

Thanks. 

P.s. they started their first white pistils about a month ago


----------



## medriver99 (Oct 5, 2010)

HowzerMD said:


> Grow an Indica to full ripeness, you'll get a great Indica. Grow out a Sativa to full ripeness, you'll end up with a nice Sativa. This little myth you're talking about is exactly why it's irritating to hear someone say "get out your scope and check those trichs". I've seen countless souls on this forum alone cropping out too early because they go by a microscope and the breeder's recommended flowering time.


So then how do we tell??? not being a wiseguy just trying to learn.


----------



## BackToBasics (Oct 5, 2010)

how do these girls look?
[video=youtube;hlEmr8kKnac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlEmr8kKnac[/video]


----------



## cheech32 (Oct 5, 2010)

View attachment 1195563View attachment 1195554What you think??


----------



## GibbsIt89 (Oct 5, 2010)

what do you guys think?


----------



## ws23v21g (Oct 5, 2010)

Mine at almost 10 weeks. The bottom fan leaves are just starting to yellow and the branches are drooping a little more each day. I'm thinking of taking it this weekend.







.


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 5, 2010)

cheech32 said:


> View attachment 1195563View attachment 1195559View attachment 1195554What you think??


way tooo long to even be answered..lol looks like it just started really flowering not too long ago


----------



## Clementine (Oct 5, 2010)

the buds havn't 'meshed' together as a whole yet. 
they are still individual.


----------



## homer371 (Oct 6, 2010)

this time i read the instructions...

whole plant shot:
View attachment 1196340

main/center cola:
View attachment 1196338

nugget shots:
View attachment 1196337View attachment 1196339


i'm thinking 1-2 weeks left? it's my first time, so not really sure... much thanks


----------



## yxant (Oct 6, 2010)

Hello, this is my first time harvest and even though i think I'm good to go, id like to know if or when my baby's ready or at full ripeness. Its bagspeed and was kind of an experiment turned passion. I'm thinking she's indica? The reason she's so tall was bad choice of lighting for the first couple weeks of veg. Under fluoros for the rest of veg and about a week to ten days into 12/12, with the remaining duration of flowering under a 150w hps. (Today is 55 days under hps, not counting the ten days it was under fluoro.) Any help would be greatly appreciated, along with any tips for cutting her down. Thanks! Ps. Sorry no good pic of cola, (3rd pic from a week ago) I'm at work and doing this on my phone so I hope the pics didn't get resized too small either.

Edit: Pics size look good, first pic is of buds down below, the hairs are not as red when you work your way up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

yxant said:


> Hello, this is my first time harvest and even though i think I'm good to go, id like to know if or when my baby's ready or at full ripeness. Its bagspeed and was kind of an experiment turned passion. I'm thinking she's indica? The reason she's so tall was bad choice of lighting for the first couple weeks of veg. Under fluoros for the rest of veg and about a week to ten days into 12/12, with the remaining duration of flowering under a 150w hps. (Today is 55 days under hps, not counting the ten days it was under fluoro.) Any help would be greatly appreciated, along with any tips for cutting her down. Thanks! Ps. Sorry no good pic of cola, (3rd pic from a week ago) I'm at work and doing this on my phone so I hope the pics didn't get resized too small either.
> 
> Edit: Pics size look good, first pic is of buds down below, the hairs are not as red when you work your way up.


i'd go another week to 10 days. maybe 14. it's gonna fatten up and get thick now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

homer371 said:


> this time i read the instructions...
> 
> whole plant shot:
> View attachment 1196340
> ...



another week on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

Clementine said:


> the buds havn't 'meshed' together as a whole yet.
> they are still individual.


hard to tell with that pic. need more bud.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

ws23v21g said:


> Mine at almost 10 weeks. The bottom fan leaves are just starting to yellow and the branches are drooping a little more each day. I'm thinking of taking it this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this weekend would be perfect.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

GibbsIt89 said:


> what do you guys think?


i'd let that go until the leaves just start to get crispy brown. probably a couple more days. maybe 3. looks nice.


----------



## yxant (Oct 6, 2010)

Fdd2blk, thanks I appreciate it. Any idea what strain? ...indica/sativa? Best way to chop her down and hang? As a whole or chop it up? I'm patient and want to cure it right, I know a lil off topic but thanks for your help!


----------



## DoGmAi21 (Oct 6, 2010)

Well if you are the man to ask, then what do you think?


----------



## doctorwizzy (Oct 6, 2010)

plant 1

Jimsapalooza

plant 3


thank you always fdd


----------



## Dionysos911 (Oct 6, 2010)

So.. any feedback on this one? Any advice would be super!


----------



## homer371 (Oct 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> another week on those.


thanks for the reply man -- you da man! i'll check in in a week with a few more pics.


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey here is pics of 4 different plants one of them is much further behind but could you please give me an idea on how much longer I am looking at.. PS I these are the strain LSD... But I lost one vanilla kush in the mix with other plants separate from this grow.. do does anybody here see what may be a vanilla kush?


----------



## Dreamy (Oct 6, 2010)

Whatcha think?


----------



## caseycase (Oct 6, 2010)

trying to see if mine are ready,, grown for little over 4 months and flowered for a little over 8 weeks now, bagseed, cfls 


View attachment 1197550View attachment 1197549View attachment 1197548View attachment 1197547


----------



## skunkmeister (Oct 6, 2010)

Wondering if you can help me out! I can't pin the date that I planted this one and I can't believe how big the cola is for only using a 150W HPS. Any idea on how much longer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2010)

skunkmeister said:


> Wondering if you can help me out! I can't pin the date that I planted this one and I can't believe how big the cola is for only using a 150W HPS. Any idea on how much longer?
> 
> View attachment 1197977View attachment 1197978View attachment 1197979View attachment 1197983View attachment 1197987View attachment 1197988View attachment 1197990View attachment 1197993


that kinda looks done.


----------



## BEN199 (Oct 7, 2010)

Dreamy said:


> Whatcha think? View attachment 1197445


That looks out in the open mate, i'd think about moving it.

Looks sweet tho.

keep up the good work


----------



## skunkmeister (Oct 7, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks for your help! I'm gonna let it go til this following Wednesday so I can flush one more time. My first plant to make it to this point. I am a proud man today


----------



## michael642 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey guys!!!! What do yall think?!?!


----------



## obijohn (Oct 7, 2010)

alrighty, I THINK I'm a few days, maybe up to week before she's ready. Whatcha think?


----------



## billcollector99 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hello there again FDD, So I have two plants for you that I think are done, or very close to done. Both have been flowering for 68 days.

First is a bagseed:






















2nd is a Sour Diesel x Afghani


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 7, 2010)

the first 2 are white widow and the last 2 are green crack both outside here in sunny california  thanks for the help


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 7, 2010)

plant1--


plant2---


----------



## wannabefarmer (Oct 7, 2010)

What about these?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 7, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> Hello there again FDD, So I have two plants for you that I think are done, or very close to done. Both have been flowering for 68 days.


 It seems, i have one very similar to your bagseed(mine is over 6'), anyone have any opinions on what it looks like? And in the fourth picture, in the middle screen left of pic, it looks like you may have a bud caterpillar problem. Probably mostly green caterpillars.
To Backhand, it appears as if the bagseed bill and I have is very similar to green the GC. The first 4 are of the one i believe to resemble bills bagseed and GC. 5-6 are of a pink indica - both are over 6'. Sorry about the pic quality, due to crappy camera . Gonna have clear close ups soon.


----------



## asaph (Oct 8, 2010)

what say ye, master?
Tuesday?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

asaph said:


> what say ye, master?
> Tuesday?


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## asaph (Oct 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 to 3 more weeks.


oh no :\
two weeks ago you said that! is something wrong with them? maybe it's because they're only getting 5 hours of sunlight, is why they don't develop as fast as you thought?

the top looks ready... i think. but a little lower is still white...


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

asaph said:


> oh no :\
> two weeks ago you said that! is something wrong with them? maybe it's because they're only getting 5 hours of sunlight, is why they don't develop as fast as you thought?
> 
> the top looks ready... i think. but a little lower is still white...


sometimes i'm off when they are that far out. they definitely have a few more weeks.


----------



## asaph (Oct 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sometimes i'm off when they are that far out. they definitely have a few more weeks.


 thanks man
i still think youre doing a great job


----------



## Dionysos911 (Oct 8, 2010)

What are your thoughts on this little lady.. First timer here..


----------



## doctorwizzy (Oct 8, 2010)

Ima repost because of your hectic lifestyle and such 
plant 1

jimsapalooza


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

doctorwizzy said:


> Ima repost because of your hectic lifestyle and such
> plant 1
> View attachment 1200162
> jimsapalooza
> View attachment 1200163



hard to tell with those pics, looks really close though.


----------



## legaltoker (Oct 8, 2010)

how about this one, she done yet? its my first plant. she's somewhere between her 7th and 9th week of flowering. unknown strain, just a seed i found in a bag of some medical club stuff.


----------



## tadre1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey bud! It's been 2 weeks since the last time you saw these...want your final approval. Plant #1


----------



## tadre1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Here's plant #2


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

legaltoker said:


> how about this one, she done yet? its my first plant. she's somewhere between her 7th and 9th week of flowering. unknown strain, just a seed i found in a bag of some medical club stuff.


that's done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> Hey bud! It's been 2 weeks since the last time you saw these...want your final approval. Plant #1 View attachment 1200274 View attachment 1200271 View attachment 1200269View attachment 1200270


looks prefect. that layer of resin is insane.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

tadre1 said:


> Here's plant #2 View attachment 1200290 View attachment 1200286View attachment 1200288View attachment 1200292



3 more days.


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Oct 8, 2010)

*




How long on this two? Thanx in advance *

plant1--


plant2---​


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 8, 2010)

hi could you help me im not sure how much longer thanks for your help 
1st picture is white widow and the 2nd is of green crack. thanks for your help .


----------



## Jordan Cohn (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey fdd think this is done? Thanks for the help


----------



## tadre1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks bro! I knew I could count on you!


----------



## vashhimura (Oct 8, 2010)

shell be at 8 weeks oct. 21st i was thinking of letting her go 12 through the microscop it looks mostly glassy on the trichs but lots of brown and orange hairs, any opinions.


----------



## vashhimura (Oct 8, 2010)

yours probably needs to go 8 or 9 weeks, what strain is that?


----------



## klmt (Oct 8, 2010)

vashhimura said:


> yours probably needs to go 8 or 9 weeks, what strain is that?


 eight or nine weeks? like total? haha, if thats what you meant then ya thats what i was guessing also. im hoping to chop by the end of the first week in november. it all depends on weather though. as for strain, it is some bagseed out of a Pot of Gold bag.


----------



## hopakca (Oct 8, 2010)

#1 *hopakca* 






 View Profile 





 View Forum Posts 





 View Journal Entries 





 View Articles 
 





Stranger *Stranger*




Join DateSep 2010Posts1 

*




Ready or Not? *
I've got 2 ukcheeze. The first photos are from the one I think is ready now. The trichomes are opalescent to cloudy with about 50% turning amber; the second plant the trichomes are clear to opalescent with a few beginning to turn amberish. Both plants still have white hairs even though most are brown and receded into the bud. I think the white hair began again after a heavy watering last week. I don't want a couchlock high so I'm thinking I need to harvest the first plant right away.

As you can see I have hoop green houses because I'm on the coast in N Ca with plenty of fog. Occasional light rain and cool temps at night right now and I beginning to get some mold. I also have Star Dog very ready, Blue Dream and Casey Jones still showing white hairs. I'll get some photos of those in the next day or so.

Many thanks for everyone's input - great forum!!!!!!!!​


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

stumbling upon this thread was like walking in the backdoor of a strip club.. 

such beautiful ladies everywhere

Oh and Hopaka you totally look done to me.. nicely i might add


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

hopakca said:


> #1 *hopakca*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks done.


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 8, 2010)

WWFDDD? 



SLH x SS--Island Sativa--Island Purple--Hashplant


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> WWFDDD?
> 
> 
> 
> SLH x SS--Island Sativa--Island Purple--Hashplant


done 
done
1 week
2 weeks.


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 8, 2010)

Hey fdd, pics from 3 days ago at day 56 of 12/12:








cola:








lower bud:


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2010)

another week to 10 days.


----------



## icehousedrinker (Oct 9, 2010)

It has been a month since my last post (you suggested 3-4 weeks) I am still not sure they are done.....Thanks in advance!


----------



## klmt (Oct 9, 2010)

View attachment 1201833View attachment 1201832View attachment 1201831View attachment 1201830by the way this is an awesome thread!


----------



## hopakca (Oct 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.


The photos are of the plant with the most amber trichomes. As you say done. The other plant looks over all the same but the trichomes are mostly opalescent to cloudy , very few amber. From what I read here a more heady high or should I wait until I have more amber?


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 9, 2010)

please help! these are short rider autoflower. when do i chop chop??? i feel like the first on is done but not the second thanx ffd!!! p.s. this is my first grow


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 9, 2010)

help please


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 9, 2010)

a couple more pictures the same plants as above


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 9, 2010)

comparing mine and your pics it looks like you def got some more time but that thing is a beast


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 9, 2010)

how long do u think on these?

G.D.P.
View attachment 1202054 View attachment 1202057 

PLATINUM O.G.
View attachment 1202055 View attachment 1202052 

LEMON KUSH
View attachment 1202051 View attachment 1202049 

WHITE RHYNO
View attachment 1202048


----------



## vashhimura (Oct 9, 2010)

if anyone gets a chance to look at mine its bagseed unknown strain, under hps and 6500 cfls if that helps.


----------



## AutoLedZ (Oct 9, 2010)

vashhimura said:


> shell be at 8 weeks oct. 21st i was thinking of letting her go 12 through the microscop it looks mostly glassy on the trichs but lots of brown and orange hairs, any opinions.View attachment 1200520View attachment 1200521View attachment 1200522View attachment 1200523View attachment 1200523View attachment 1200524View attachment 1200525View attachment 1200526


Not sure, I know white hair means new growth.. Keep checking the trichs, looks like another 5 weeks for sure though.




vashhimura said:


> if anyone gets a chance to look at mine its bagseed unknown strain, under hps and 6500 cfls if that helps.


They say your supposed to use 2700k spectrum CFL's for flowering. 6500k are for veg. Just a tip.


----------



## Ambertrichyet (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey fdd, 
Day 41 of flowering grown from seed on balcony. Closer photos are of the three plants in the rear. Unsure of strain? some type of purple indica? Trichomes are mostly clear with some milky and a few amber. Have had a losing battle with caterpillars/budworms, wondering if its worth it to wait 1-2wks or harvest sooner due to budworms? Next time I will use BT from early flower. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Clementine (Oct 9, 2010)

your the expert , let me know what i need to know 
to harvest them at their full potential and no sooner.


----------



## pocw94 (Oct 9, 2010)

the nice cola is my best growing m-39 and microscope pic is another plant i think is done? any guesses for both


----------



## rap89431 (Oct 9, 2010)

FDD i know you are busy, but was thinking of havesting some of these tomorrow. Can I ? CG ...GC....................
Cheese


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 9, 2010)

two dif plants


----------



## BtMaster30K (Oct 9, 2010)

diesel and kush. there a bit over 6 weeks into flowering, the kush started a little later. Im in southern B.C. the nights are about 44 degrees and the days are usually warm so far

edit: just realized im supposed to post pics i think are done, sorry.. I just want to know how much longer u think these will take cuz there supposed to be done in 2 weeks but idk if they will


----------



## Aurora34 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great thread looked through loads, even though i'd like your expert opinion


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

lookiing good brother, those will go into end of october, be patient and youll be greatly rewarded


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

Your girls are hitting their final budding peak you have 10-14 days, go to your closest hydro store and get some shooting powder made by house and garden, youll be thinking me , has been increasing my yields by 20%


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

you have till mid october on those beautis, oct18-21, then post more pics


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

10-14 days then post new pics


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

Thats not looking to hot, looks like charlie browns christmas tree but looks like a week and kinda looking like you have some rot on the tips of your buds


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

So guys ive got to ask, why are you asking when your plants are done when you still have new growth? ive only seen a handfull of people that actually have finished plants. Now when you see your first pre-flowers its pretty exciting right? So why when your 6-7 weeks in and your still seeing that the hairs on your ladies are white are you asking if their done? Are you going to eat a green banana? No your gonna what till its yellow, same goes with your weed, let your trichs turn golden and hairs will turn redish-brown and buds will be swollen and their done. Asking someone when their done when all strains grow diff is reterded!! Do your own research and learn for yourself


----------



## theexpress (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> lookiing good brother, those will go into end of october, be patient and youll be greatly rewarded


aww man you dont know what your doing... its not cool that you doing fdd's job... he is prolly gonna be pissed at you like how he was me for the same thing.....


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> So guys ive got to ask, why are you asking when your plants are done when you still have new growth? ive only seen a handfull of people that actually have finished plants. Now when you see your first pre-flowers its pretty exciting right? So why when your 6-7 weeks in and your still seeing that the hairs on your ladies are white are you asking if their done? Are you going to eat a green banana? No your gonna what till its yellow, same goes with your weed, let your trichs turn golden and hairs will turn redish-brown and buds will be swollen and their done. Asking someone when their done when all strains grow diff is reterded!! Do your own research and learn for yourself


Because for a lot of people its there first time around and they want to plan ahead to flush etc... 

I have to ask why are you blowing up this thread and talking to yourself.. Use quotes much..



theexpress said:


> aww man you dont know what your doing... its not cool that you doing fdd's job... he is prolly gonna be pissed at you like how he was me for the same thing.....


This guy obviously is new, no quotes and like 10 post back to back lol.. Fdd is gonna get a kick out of this lol..


----------



## plhkarma (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> So guys ive got to ask, why are you asking when your plants are done when you still have new growth? ive only seen a handfull of people that actually have finished plants. Now when you see your first pre-flowers its pretty exciting right? So why when your 6-7 weeks in and your still seeing that the hairs on your ladies are white are you asking if their done? Are you going to eat a green banana? No your gonna what till its yellow, same goes with your weed, let your trichs turn golden and hairs will turn redish-brown and buds will be swollen and their done. Asking someone when their done when all strains grow diff is reterded!! Do your own research and learn for yourself


 Wow....Just want to say that your comment doesn't seem to go with the spirit of how this thread was started. I think I can speak for some of the folks in saying that fdd has patiently, and kindly, spent many, many hours helping all of us who are unsure of ourselves...especially us new growers. We do research and study...yet we just want that reassurance from an expert. If not for people like fdd putting themselves out there to be "used" by folks like me(new grower) I would have failed. 
So thank you for your help on this thread...just try a little patience for those of us learning.


----------



## hairybud (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi Fdd,

This is my second grow , first plant's (First 6 pics) are from some bagseed and the second (Last 9 pics)were grown from some seeds I bought from Nirvana seeds ... It's called AK48.

Any idea on how long these babies need to go?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Thats not looking to hot, looks like charlie browns christmas tree but looks like a week and kinda looking like you have some rot on the tips of your buds





straydarknight said:


> 10-14 days then post new pics


 Who were you talking and referring to? you should learn to quote posts in ur replies. yea this is funny lol


----------



## stickyfish (Oct 10, 2010)

heres some pics of my first little bonsai microgrow, took this one a long time to flower, already harvested one squat fast little bagseed indica planted the same day as this one. it seems to be a long flowering one, also a bagseed.


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

hello FDD, can you tell me what your take on things is here? Thank you!!!!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

he might be too busy to reply, so i feel inclined to tell you, if you have flushed, harvest now as they appear to be reaching the close of their peak potency window. Calyxes have swollen, pistils receded, and has an amber tinge to the plant. Chop!! BTW, Nice dank


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

yea your right im new


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> he might be too busy to reply, so i feel inclined to tell you, if you have flushed, harvest now as they appear to be reaching the close of their peak potency window. Calyxes have swollen, pistils receded, and has an amber tinge to the plant. Chop!! BTW, Nice dank


is this for me?
i hope!


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

Im saying go do research, not one person can tell you how much longer you have, fdd didnt start this to tell people how long they have, he wanted to let you know their done and im sure hes got my back on that.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

yes mr blaze haze that was for you.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree with you, to an extent


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's how new i am, i can back my shit up


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> yes mr blaze haze that was for you.


can you give me an opinion on my other one here, the leaves are dying??


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

That baby is DONE!!!!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

yes the same goes for that one, any plant that looks like that is done, use the descriptions i listed as a reference point


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> That baby is DONE!!!!!


thats what i think too but there are still white gowth pistils on it where more buds growing.....i will fuck*ng chop this bitch because its been pissing me off with all the leave problems i've had (i kno prolly my fault) should i just jack the top off??


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

nice, GDP?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

and if you want, you can do a partial harvest, but i would just use the popcorn buds and sugar leaves for hash.


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> nice, GDP?


believe it or not its nirvana short rider auto, grown under a 90w ufo light.....this was my first time and i know i made some mistakes but thats part of learning! thanks for the help guys i appreciate it


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

the gdp was to stray knight


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

oh sorry... anyway thanks again, im going to get to work.......


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

its all good, anytime. And you can add to my rep by pressing the badge icon on the bottom left side of my posts. Good luck


----------



## straydarknight (Oct 10, 2010)

No i crossed a train wreck female with an ice male thats my first batch


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

the last pic isnt a purp variety? and if not how cold is it where you are flowering lol?


----------



## Northgrowman (Oct 10, 2010)

Nice tread, some real good reading


----------



## anomolies (Oct 10, 2010)

Done/near done? I'm gonna let it go one more week.

I need a new scope.
Don't buy radioshack microscope it's so retarded can't see shit.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 10, 2010)

First grow so need some feedback. Ready soon?


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Here's how new i am, i can back my shit up


No offense but these all look like photos of photos, i.e. from a book/magazine/screen


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

i was going to say, i saw that 3rd gdp picture before on here or somewhere before. but i didnt wanna start drama lol. And its a giveaway cuz of the flash on the page it is reflecting lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 10, 2010)

Blazehaze420 said:


> believe it or not its nirvana short rider auto, grown under a 90w ufo light.....this was my first time and i know i made some mistakes but thats part of learning! thanks for the help guys i appreciate it


 
Nice looking SR, I harvest some SR about a month or so ago and it was good smoke! Very skunky and smooth!


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> This lady almost there fdd? Just need to know if i should start the flush


I find it funny that you are telling others if their plants are done or not... BUTTTTTT you dont even know if yours that is right in front of you is done... lol


----------



## Ambertrichyet (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Here's how new i am, i can back my shit up


lol this is funny...way to pick up the ball and run with it! I am sure when Fdd returns he will take over and ignore the hi-jacker...alleged copied photos lol


----------



## BeeRite (Oct 10, 2010)

First grow here and like the noob I am I was wondering what you think. It started flowering in the end of august so i'm about 6-8 wks in. Got our first frost last night. The buds seemed to get dense over the last week or so. It still has alot of hairs that are white and I haven't got a jewelers loupe yet so no idea of the trichs color's. Can I expect buds to grow /fill out more? I see all the bud porn on here and I start to think I have a ways to go yet.thanks in advance for responses


----------



## anomolies (Oct 10, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Here's how new i am, i can back my shit up


lol who you kidding? Do you seriously think we won't notice images from a book?

whoa I just noticed this thread has increased by 100 pages in one month.


----------



## megaowner (Oct 10, 2010)

lmfao! darknight is fucking lame. grow real weed then maybe youll have the right to talk shit haha. just maybe if you dont end up harvesting a male thinking its a female. haha and man where is fdd?! i think there is going to be a new thread of "where has fdd gone?!"


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

NothinButTheBest said:


> I find it funny that you are telling others if their plants are done or not... BUTTTTTT you dont even know if yours that is right in front of you is done... lol


 he doesnt have a plant.



Ambertrichyet said:


> lol this is funny...way to pick up the ball and run with it! I am sure when Fdd returns he will take over and ignore the hi-jacker...alleged copied photos lol


Why is your post count still at 2, you have posted several times?



BeeRite said:


> First grow here and like the noob I am I was wondering what you think. It started flowering in the end of august so i'm about 6-8 wks in. Got our first frost last night. The buds seemed to get dense over the last week or so. It still has alot of hairs that are white and I haven't got a jewelers loupe yet so no idea of the trichs color's. Can I expect buds to grow /fill out more? I see all the bud porn on here and I start to think I have a ways to go yet.View attachment 1204546View attachment 1204547View attachment 1204548View attachment 1204549View attachment 1204550View attachment 1204551View attachment 1204552View attachment 1204553thanks in advance for responses


 Got a ways to go, is that indo or outdo?



anomolies said:


> lol who you kidding? Do you seriously think we won't notice images from a book?
> 
> whoa I just noticed this thread has increased by 100 pages in one month.


Isnt it hilarious, both facts.


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

Ambertrichyet said:


> lol this is funny...way to pick up the ball and run with it! I am sure when Fdd returns he will take over and ignore the hi-jacker...alleged copied photos lol


do you mean they wrote a book on his grow... wow we have a celeb. here.


----------



## JustAnotherFriedDay (Oct 10, 2010)

megaowner said:


> lmfao! darknight is fucking lame. grow real weed then maybe youll have the right to talk shit haha. just maybe if you dont end up harvesting a male thinking its a female. haha and man where is fdd?! i think there is going to be a new thread of "where has fdd gone?!"


I thought it was obvious. He's trimming


----------



## abudsmoker (Oct 10, 2010)

JustAnotherFriedDay said:


> I thought it was obvious. He's trimming


Actually he might be buring the body of his unwanted guests. makes great fertilizer


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 10, 2010)

i would guess thats true, no point intended.


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 10, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Nice looking SR, I harvest some SR about a month or so ago and it was good smoke! Very skunky and smooth!


thought id share the a few harvest pics....once again thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Goober617 (Oct 11, 2010)

OK My first so i learned alot and this plant was actually saved from near death. She was in a very low light area and bad drainage area wich caused the mutation of entirely 3 fingered leaves
and I think this stuntnted her very bAD. I dont think the genetics had anything to due with the leaves. Also beleive it or not this plant has been flowering since july 
Shes came as far as she can come i THINK. Its getting cold out and shes really not puttin on anymore wieght so have a look FDD also the past few days have been very windy and now there is sand and dirt in my budz...........ne ideas??? Advice much appreciated


----------



## anomolies (Oct 11, 2010)

Here's an extra one for ya FDD, can you tell how long it's been flowering from this pic?
and how many weeks left?
+ rep if you get it right within +/- 5 days =]


----------



## lazyeye (Oct 11, 2010)

straydarknight said:


> Here's how new i am, i can back my shit up


lol this is so fuckin commical!!!!

i had to take a look to see wot all the fuss was about, plain as the hairs on my ass, pics of pics,

anyway , more importantly, how much further should i go wiv these, an when should i start to flush fdd??


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 11, 2010)

JustAnotherFriedDay said:


> I thought it was obvious. He's trimming


u thought right... no thread needed to figure out where hes at.


----------



## r3drum101 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey there.. its has been 3 weeks... is my girl finished?? looks close to me..

I heard that It is a good idea to put the plant in darkness for a 24-48 hours before cutting... that it tries to make every last drop of thc it can before it dies is this true? 

Any other advice for harvesting?

thanks so much for your help and time..

View attachment 1205225View attachment 1205226View attachment 1205227View attachment 1205228View attachment 1205229View attachment 1205230View attachment 1205231View attachment 1205232View attachment 1205233


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm thinking any day now:


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

yes^ and i would be interested in the yield.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

to r3, mostly milky trichomes. But yes you could chop now, have you flushed? And is that an unknown strain? And yes there have been studies on that and it seems to help increase the potency up to 30% but i would just harvest early in the morning before the sun comes up if you are outdo


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

lazyeye said:


> lol this is so fuckin commical!!!!
> 
> i had to take a look to see wot all the fuss was about, plain as the hairs on my ass, pics of pics,
> 
> ...


fdd will be busy and may not be back until those girls are finished, have you started a flush?


----------



## hirez0 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey fdd

These are all 10 weeks 5 days from flip to 12/12

Thanks


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

anomolies said:


> Here's an extra one for ya FDD, can you tell how long it's been flowering from this pic?
> and how many weeks left?
> + rep if you get it right within +/- 5 days =]
> 
> View attachment 1205011


Mind if i take a whack? Sativa dom.? going for almost 9-10 weeks and has 2-3 left? my pink ind. and some sat. pheno that have both been flowering since late july (outdo, over 6')and still arent done. But they will be before halloween.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

hirez, im no fdd lol, but all of those are all done, have you flushed? What are those ladies? And to blaze haze, nice dank.. enjoy the fruit of your crop.


----------



## hirez0 (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> hirez, im no fdd but all of those are all done, have you flushed? And to blaze haze, nice dank.. enjoy the fruit of your crop.


2 weeks and 6 days of flushing now


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> hirez, im no fdd but all of those are all done, have you flushed? And to blaze haze, nice dank.. enjoy the fruit of your crop.


I agree definitely done, I'm far from experienced but that does look done!


----------



## lucifer4278 (Oct 11, 2010)

Whatta you guys think? I was told 4-5 weeks about 4 weeks ago. Its bagseed so I really have no clue about the origins.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> 2 weeks and 6 days of flushing now


time to reap what you have sown, enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> View attachment 1205512View attachment 1205513View attachment 1205515View attachment 1205516View attachment 1205518
> 
> Whatta you guys think? I was told 4-5 weeks about 4 weeks ago. Its bagseed so I really have no clue about the origins.


Lucifer, is it? Are those pics current, how long has it had the white hairs? The last pic looks done, but the first few seem to have a little ways.


----------



## lucifer4278 (Oct 11, 2010)

Literally took these about 15 minutes ago, there were a lot more white hairs but they kinda pinked up, and then turned browner. The white hairs started showing up about 5/6 weeks ago as far as i can remember.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

based on the 6 weeks thing, i would say let em go for 15 days total, give the a bloom feed if you have any, then flush for last ten days.


----------



## lucifer4278 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thankya kindly, i shall.


----------



## michmed (Oct 11, 2010)

These are about 4 weeks into 12/12, 
sorry some of the buds are a bit washed out, the iphone 4 flash causes them to white right out


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 11, 2010)

looking for a 2nd opinion... i started the flush today on this one... agree that its on track for 1.5-2 week chop?

Blue Mystic from Nirvana
Day 54 since 12/12
Day 46 since sex shown


----------



## Kantr (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey guys, would like some other opinions other than my own on whether or not my plant is ready to be chopped..

Approximately week 9 of flower.


Thanks in advance
Peace


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 11, 2010)

michmed said:


> These are about 4 weeks into 12/12,
> sorry some of the buds are a bit washed out, the iphone 4 flash causes them to white right out


IMO you are about 8 weeks to go. get some stakes those branches won't hold the buds.


----------



## MisterPistachio (Oct 11, 2010)

Despite a few failed attempts to grow indoors, myself being rather new at growing, I one day happened upon a strange plant growing in my parsnips. I was shocked to find this plant growing in such a place. Especially since I've never thrown seeds out and live rather far from other folks, but I figured live and let live, and did my best to avoid messing with the plant and just let it grow naturally.
I had never considered growing outdoors, but alas, about two or so months down the road in a less than stellar area to grow (it's in shade half the day) this is what I wound up with. So my question is this, how many weeks should I have left? Gut instinct says at least two.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 11, 2010)

MisterPistachio said:


> Despite a few failed attempts to grow indoors, myself being rather new at growing, I one day happened upon a strange plant growing in my parsnips. I was shocked to find this plant growing in such a place. Especially since I've never thrown seeds out and live rather far from other folks, but I figured live and let live, and did my best to avoid messing with the plant and just let it grow naturally.
> I had never considered growing outdoors, but alas, about two or so months down the road in a less than stellar area to grow (it's in shade half the day) this is what I wound up with. So my question is this, how many weeks should I have left? Gut instinct says at least two.
> View attachment 1205736View attachment 1205737


those look like my 3 week ones.. you have a ways to go


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2010)

Oh wise ones... please tell me how long my first outdoor grow has to go yet?

these first pics are of bag seed


and these pics are an AK47 that was put out a little late do to my friend not having room inside for it anymore(it is about a year old) Please let me know what your best guess is for the two types i have growing. Thank you!


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> based on the 6 weeks thing, i would say let em go for 15 days total, give the a bloom feed if you have any, then flush for last ten days.


i kno its off subject but my drying closet is at 73F and 40% humidity, will this be ok to dry my buds????


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> Thankya kindly, i shall.


ur welcome



NothinButTheBest said:


> looking for a 2nd opinion... i started the flush today on this one... agree that its on track for 1.5-2 week chop?
> 
> Blue Mystic from Nirvana
> Day 54 since 12/12
> Day 46 since sex shown


i would agree



Kantr said:


> Hey guys, would like some other opinions other than my own on whether or not my plant is ready to be chopped..
> 
> Approximately week 9 of flower.
> View attachment 1205582View attachment 1205583View attachment 1205584View attachment 1205585
> ...


chop if you have flushed



MisterPistachio said:


> Despite a few failed attempts to grow indoors, myself being rather new at growing, I one day happened upon a strange plant growing in my parsnips. I was shocked to find this plant growing in such a place. Especially since I've never thrown seeds out and live rather far from other folks, but I figured live and let live, and did my best to avoid messing with the plant and just let it grow naturally.
> I had never considered growing outdoors, but alas, about two or so months down the road in a less than stellar area to grow (it's in shade half the day) this is what I wound up with. So my question is this, how many weeks should I have left? Gut instinct says at least two.
> View attachment 1205736View attachment 1205737


based on pics, you have at least 4-5 weeks might end up being 6-7, all depends



stoneyluv said:


> Oh wise ones... please tell me how long my first outdoor grow has to go yet?
> 
> these first pics are of bag seed
> View attachment 1205968View attachment 1205965View attachment 1205975View attachment 1205973View attachment 1205971View attachment 1205969
> ...


both seem to be done in those pics, based on that the pistils(hairs) have mostly receded 



Blazehaze420 said:


> i kno its off subject but my drying closet is at 73F and 40% humidity, will this be ok to dry my buds????


 very good


----------



## Blazehaze420 (Oct 11, 2010)

thank you SacredHerb....you've been very helpful.....ps not sure where in the state your from but pray for the dolphins this weekend!!!!they need a win! thanks again man much appreciation


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

you are very welcome. central state.


----------



## r3drum101 (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> to r3, mostly milky trichomes. But yes you could chop now, have you flushed? And is that an unknown strain? And yes there have been studies on that and it seems to help increase the potency up to 30% but i would just harvest early in the morning before the sun comes up if you are outdo


Something tells me to wait at least a couple days before i cut... she went in the shed tonight because of frost.. was going to cut friday morn and leave her in the dark shed all thurs before hand. and i was not going to give any water till then.. sound like an ok plan? or should i cut sooner and or flush more?? 

thanks man..


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

when was the last watering and how long have you flushed so far? and yea sounds good


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

So it was 3 weeks ago that I came here and got a 3-4 more weeks answer, since then, my big blue has turned a lot more purple from the cold nights  I was wondering if perhaps she's close to being finished? Here are some pictures from this afternoon and thank you!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 11, 2010)

She is ready when you are. The calyxes have swollen and most pistils have appeared to be receding, enjoy the fruits of your labor


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> She is ready when you are. The calyxes have swollen and most pistils have appeared to be receding, enjoy the fruits of your labor


Really? I was going to let her go longer...she doesn't look quite done to me...I was thinking maybe a week and a half more of making it rain and chilly nights

did I miss something...what happened to FDD?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 11, 2010)

week and a half more. what kind of light is that you are using? have you checked the trichs? soil or hydro?


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 11, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> week and a half more. what kind of light is that you are using? have you checked the trichs? soil or hydro?


If you are asking me...I'm in a greenhouse using the sun and I'm as organic as possible with soil. All info is in my thread for my current grow, link in sig
Thanks


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Really? I was going to let her go longer...she doesn't look quite done to me...I was thinking maybe a week and a half more of making it rain and chilly nights
> 
> did I miss something...what happened to FDD?


He's busy at the moment apparently.. I'm sure he will be back soon though.


----------



## NothinButTheBest (Oct 11, 2010)

i saw him posting on one of the politics threads today... i would assume its close to harvest time for him..


----------



## BeeRite (Oct 11, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Got a ways to go, is that indo or outdo?
> 
> Outdoor(but a hard life) . I just brought it in to snap a few pics. Thanks for looking. more waiting=TORTURE


----------



## Kantr (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow, thanks for zero help ppl.


----------



## gobbly (Oct 12, 2010)

two weeks ago this lady had gone through a lot of plumping, and hit 8 weeks. the trichs were 10% amber and no clear 13 days ago (tuesday), so I figured sometime around the following friday it'd be ready. But 7 days ago it had started getting new bud growth and the trichs went 40% clear, 60% cloudy, and nearly no amber. Today it's back to no clear, and 10% amber. Each time I check I take at least 3 samples, so pretty sure it's not just ripening in different spots. Anyway, unless it goes back to some clear, I was going to set it aside tomorrow for a 30-36 hour dark period and then clip.

What do you guys think?
View attachment 1206857View attachment 1206858View attachment 1206859View attachment 1206860View attachment 1206862View attachment 1206863


----------



## lazyeye (Oct 12, 2010)

i waterd with plain water yestaday an im only goin to use water from now on, i may still folage mist with the boost but im not goin to add it to there water, how long u reckon?


----------



## r3drum101 (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> when was the last watering and how long have you flushed so far? and yea sounds good


well.. she is just on water for 11 days because a have a slow draining planter and risk over watering if a give too much. i only gave a cup of water yesterday.. and it was 3 days before for the last watering.. soil is still slightly moist..


----------



## slips (Oct 12, 2010)

my first grow :3


----------



## hairybud (Oct 12, 2010)

I've posted these a few days ago but never really got a reply from anybody. In anyones opinion , how long do they still have to go?

First 5 pics are from an AK48 and the last pics are from some bagseed.


----------



## medriver99 (Oct 12, 2010)

How much longer for this one, just beginning week 7 of 12/12 under 400watt HPS good bagweed from seeds
Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 12, 2010)

i'm harvesting. it's gonna be a few weeks. i don't have time to go thru and look at pics right now. i once again apologize. 







if you go back thru the 100's of pics on this thread and look at the answers to how much longer they have, then you should be able to get a VERY good idea of how much longer you have without even having to ask.


----------



## WA.medigrow (Oct 12, 2010)

Maybe people can browse the first 350 pages and get a rough idea. lol


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

that sounds like a great idea!!!!^^


Weedoozie said:


> Really? I was going to let her go longer...she doesn't look quite done to me...I was thinking maybe a week and a half more of making it rain and chilly nights
> 
> did I miss something...what happened to FDD?


 They could use another week or so, they just looked done in those pics


hairybud said:


> I've posted these a few days ago but never really got a reply from anybody. In anyones opinion , how long do they still have to go?
> 
> First 5 pics are from an AK48 and the last pics are from some bagseed.


 Done


Kantr said:


> Wow, thanks for zero help ppl.


i answered you on page 371.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 12, 2010)

tizzer said:


> View attachment 1204228View attachment 1204229View attachment 1204230View attachment 1204231View attachment 1204232
> 
> First grow so need some feedback. Ready soon?


Didn't get a response so thought I'd ask again. Pics are from 2 days ago. Was going to flush later this week, but since I'm a total noob at this thought I'd check to see if my timing seems accurate.


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 12, 2010)

Any Ideas? Its not 40% amber but the plant has no vegetation left, just buds and white hairs. From my reading the few hairs could be its last ditch effort to reproduce. 

http://img87.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscf0005e.jpg


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Any Ideas? Its not 40% amber but the plant has no vegetation left, just buds and white hairs. From my reading the few hairs could be its last ditch effort to reproduce.
> 
> http://img87.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=dscf0005e.jpg


are the majority of the hairs orange/brown? And does the plant look pretty swollen, with an amber tint to it?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

tizzer said:


> Didn't get a response so thought I'd ask again. Pics are from 2 days ago. Was going to flush later this week, but since I'm a total noob at this thought I'd check to see if my timing seems accurate.


nice plants, i would say that you have a week left, max.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. I'll proceed with the flush.


----------



## Kantr (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks SacredHerb for your input. I must've over-looked your reply, sorry guy. I feel it's about ready for harvest any day as well.

Peace


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

all is well, peace


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> are the majority of the hairs orange/brown? YES And does the plant look pretty swollen, Not really, it has weighty buds but its not PHAT with an amber tint to it? Not amber, its icy white (Milkey)


Thanks, please see answer in quote


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

saw the pics, very nice beauty. i would say you could go another week or so, if you desire a more narcotic/sleepy effect, if you prefer to be a little more upbeat and less narcotic, then it appears you could harvest sooner. Have you been watering the plant with pure water for the past week? How long has she been flowering?


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 12, 2010)

Its been getting Molasses water for 3 weeks. I wanted a 3 week flush. Before that it was Organics.

As you can see near 100% of the vegetation has died off and the branch is yellow and bendy.


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Its been getting Molasses water for 3 weeks. I wanted a 3 week flush. Before that it was Organics.
> 
> As you can see near 100% of the vegetation has died off and the branch is yellow and bendy.


thats done..............................


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 12, 2010)

hairybud said:


> I've posted these a few days ago but never really got a reply from anybody. In anyones opinion , how long do they still have to go?
> 
> First 5 pics are from an AK48 and the last pics are from some bagseed.


The 1st one looks done. I don't see any new growth. You could let it go for another few days though.

The 2nd one still has about 2 weeks or so.


----------



## lavinius (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey FDD, this one is orange bud. Close? Thanks


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Its been getting Molasses water for 3 weeks. I wanted a 3 week flush. Before that it was Organics.
> 
> As you can see near 100% of the vegetation has died off and the branch is yellow and bendy.


is that a diff pic then the last one i saw on the link from the last page?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

lavinius said:


> Hey FDD, this one is orange bud. Close? Thanks View attachment 1207602View attachment 1207603View attachment 1207604


your window is gonna be 10-14 more days and those will be fully ripe


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

lavinius said:


> Hey FDD, this one is orange bud. Close? Thanks View attachment 1207602View attachment 1207603View attachment 1207604


looked close but then i see all that new growth on the tip of the cola. looks like you have been flushing. So its kinda up to you. 1-2 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> looked close but then i see all that new growth on the tip of the cola. looks like you have been flushing. So its kinda up to you. So poss. 1-2 more weeks


awww your fucking up bro.... those need least a week longer, but really 10-14 more days...


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

1-2 weeks would imply around 10 or so days and did you not read the words that i just edited to a bigger font?


----------



## lavinius (Oct 12, 2010)

Yeah that new growth just popped up overnight. I was flushing it and getting it ready and bam!! LOL. It was bushy so I didnt get many colas, I need the extra weight.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

then go for more like 12-14 days for more weight and water alot. You could choose to use molasses for its carbs, some believe that it fattens the buds up and gives it a sweeter flavor.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 12, 2010)

Is it good to flush, then water with plain water, or to water with molasses water? Or is that more personal preference?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

flushing is watering with plain water. and you can add molasses if you want, but i wouldnt during the last 2-3days of the flush.


----------



## JayTrinity (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> is that a diff pic then the last one i saw on the link from the last page?


Yes different nugget same plant.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 12, 2010)

lavinius said:


> Yeah that new growth just popped up overnight. I was flushing it and getting it ready and bam!! LOL. It was bushy so I didnt get many colas, I need the extra weight.


I've had the same thing happen, wait until those white hairs stop shooting out all over.. I agree about 10-14 days.


----------



## medriver99 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anybody have an opinion?? Sacred????



medriver99 said:


> How much longer for this one, just beginning week 7 of 12/12 under 400watt HPS good bagweed from seeds
> Thanks


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

JayTrinity said:


> Yes different nugget same plant.


 does it in your opinion, look ready?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

10-14 days. Are those leaves yellow or just the light?


----------



## theexpress (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> 1-2 weeks would imply around 10 or so days and did you not read the words that i just edited to a bigger font?


stop editing your posts to make urself seem right.... what you said at first was was looks like you been flushing so its up to you.... keep it 100%

that 1-2 week shit wasnt there before........ you kinda implied that he should harvest now is what i got out of what you first wrote, before you edited it atleast one time


----------



## unibomber420 (Oct 12, 2010)

I know its not ready yet, but what do you think two weeks?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

3-4weeks


----------



## medriver99 (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> 10-14 days. Are those leaves yellow or just the light?


 Yes they are almost yellow, thanks for the input.
I will start flushing next week.


----------



## southsacboy916 (Oct 12, 2010)

im sorry sacredherb but did i miss something? did u nominate urself to replace fdd or were u voted in? go suck fdd's cock on ur own time and start ur own thread.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 12, 2010)

Damn.. FDD's busy so can anyone help me out here? I'm thinking of chopping this weekend


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> im sorry sacredherb but did i miss something? did u nominate urself to replace fdd or were u voted in? go suck fdd's cock on ur own time and start ur own thread.


 ok douche. he gave me rep for what ive been doing. idiot,  And You did miss something though, if you had been paying attention you would know hes fucking busy, harvesting the crop of your dreams. And he would have told me to screw off if he had a problem. suck on that sacboy, beeotch lol


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

medriver99 said:


> Yes they are almost yellow, thanks for the input.
> I will start flushing next week.


 sounds like a plan


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> ok douche. he gave me rep for what ive been doing. idiot,  And You did miss something though, if you had been paying attention you would knowhes fucking busy, harvest a crop of your dreams. And he would have told me to screw off if he had a problem.


could you please check mine out on page 371. thanks


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

i already i did check page 371. and to anomalies, harvest soon, that is done done done.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 12, 2010)

southsacboy916 said:


> im sorry sacredherb but did i miss something? did u nominate urself to replace fdd or were u voted in? go suck fdd's cock on ur own time and start ur own thread.


SACReDHeRB, I'm sure I am not the only one who truly appreciates your time and feedback. Rude, ignorant children should learn some manners and go away til they do. Thank you for all you do to help us, HeRB


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 12, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> i already i did check page 371. and to anomalies, harvest soon, that is done done done.


yes you did, I missed it the first look..... thanks again... sorry to cause double work!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 12, 2010)

all good


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 12, 2010)

So I chopped two riper looking branches off of my Big Blue and I figure I'll do the rest as they ripen more 
Thanks for the tip Sacredherb


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 12, 2010)

my super lemon haze is she done? i knw i have started my own thread asking the same thing...im just a bit nervous because this is my first time harvesting a plant. thanks in advance


----------



## vkambull (Oct 12, 2010)

these pics are a few days old. I'm colorblind and can't tell if there turning yet, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vkambull (Oct 12, 2010)

this one's from today, i can't see many hairs, so i'm assuming its ready. Should I chop??


----------



## hockey4848 (Oct 12, 2010)

almost 7 weeks.


----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## chb444220 (Oct 13, 2010)

heyyy watsup?? my blue venom is a lil over 8 weeks... jw wat u think? it just seems to keep pushin out white hairs... and its turning purple too which is good. =D but i just wanted ur opinion... i was thinkin a few more days maybe. heres sum pics


*Blue Venom


*​


----------



## hardgrow (Oct 13, 2010)

those are lr2&ak47 auto fem at day 51 from seed 
how much more do you think i should leave those ?????


----------



## flyingdogg (Oct 13, 2010)

Great thread!! Good way to kill a few hours. I have about 11 weeks on these now. They just keep growing. Could use some expertise here. Is it a genetic defect?


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 13, 2010)

flyingdogg said:


> Great thread!! Good way to kill a few hours. I have about 11 weeks on these now. They just keep growing. Could use some expertise here. Is it a genetic defect?
> View attachment 1209770View attachment 1209768View attachment 1209769


wow... lol. they look goood man.. deff VERY VERY VERY sativa! lol. which would explain why they r takin so long.. sum can take like 14-16 weeks...=/ thats the only downfall with growin sativas. wats the strain? andim sure fdd will have better info for ya.


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 13, 2010)

fdd man, I came to ask for update. Bud on the picture is representative (90% of buds is like this so I wont post 90 pictures  )

I have a small problem (or not). My plant is growing new pistils every day, especially when it gets few days of sun. So they are appearing all over the plant. So now I have pistils that are old and brown and new ones that are popping up every day. I think my plant is sativa. Its been flowering for very long time now.


If you need any other images I can photo them. Thanks!


----------



## flyingdogg (Oct 13, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> wow... lol. they look goood man.. deff VERY VERY VERY sativa! lol. which would explain why they r takin so long.. sum can take like 14-16 weeks...=/ thats the only downfall with growin sativas. wats the strain? andim sure fdd will have better info for ya.


I bred some Hawaiian Snow with some Purps. Trying to get the Snow to grow faster. lol. Not working. It's super good smoking though.
Here's some picked too early.
View attachment 1209782


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 13, 2010)

I think plant 1 is done, I saw my first Amber Tricomb. Here are some pictures:



Plant 2 has some time to go, these were all grown from seed at the same time, any ideas on how long on plant 2:



Plant 3 is close, possibly done need opinions please 


And plant 4, same as 3 possibly further along:


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

vkambull yours is done. and flavio, yours appears to be done, try using the macro setting(flower icon) on your camera to get a clearer pic of the bud.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

hockey 2 weeks, zman 1 week. chb you can chop now or in another week. hardgrow you have at least a week and a half.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

To: flyingdogg and jeff(the revegged part doesnt apply to you.)- Some sativas can go on and on re generating new growth, fdd calls them the never ending sativa i believe. But the norm range for a sativas is about 10-12 weeks. So you could probably just go until whenever you feel that it is RIPE! Also sativas in asia have a considerably longer flowering period, around 14- 16 weeks, As stated by chb. And some sativa's can take longer indoor due to lighting restrictions. But you may just have "the never ending bush" It almost looks like it was revegged


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

flyingdogg said:


> Great thread!! Good way to kill a few hours. I have about 11 weeks on these now. They just keep growing. Could use some expertise here. Is it a genetic defect?


 that does appear to be a mutant, kind of.  also if you have read alot of this thread(as implied by you saying good way to kill a few hours) you would have seen many comments on these sativas and other buds and the symbols for ripeness. But very nice dank!


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 13, 2010)

I have few nice weather days coming so I will let it have that and chop it before next rainy days. I don't know what else to do I cant flower it forever. I can spot 1 - 2 amber trichomes in 100. I so want to smoke it but wouldn't like to chop it early. Its my first and for now in quantity successful grow.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> fdd man, I came to ask for update. Bud on the picture is representative (90% of buds is like this so I wont post 90 pictures  )
> 
> I have a small problem (or not). My plant is growing new pistils every day, especially when it gets few days of sun. So they are appearing all over the plant. So now I have pistils that are old and brown and new ones that are popping up every day. I think my plant is sativa. Its been flowering for very long time now.
> View attachment 1209781
> ...


No problem. there is nothing wrong with long flowering periods, except the "jones-in" part. i may be able to provide you with a better estimate if you take a wider shot of the plant. 
Around how long has it been flowering?


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> No problem. there is nothing wrong with long flowering periods, except the "jones-in" part. i may be able to provide you with a better estimate if you take a wider shot of the plant.
> Around how long has it been flowering?


Yes thanks. I will have some more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## hardgrow (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> hockey 2 weeks, zman 1 week. chb you can chop now or in another week. hardgrow you have at least a week and a half.


+rep Thanks for the super quick reply SACReDHeRB


----------



## zezus (Oct 13, 2010)

What's up everybody! Does this lady look ready? All of her hairs have turned color, but the trichomes are still clear. What do the experts think??!!


----------



## Ambertrichyet (Oct 13, 2010)

Fun thread, have learned alot! These are at 45 days of flowering, balcony grow from seed, strain unknown? I think purple indica of some type? If anyone knows? Have had an ongoing prob with budworms, but i think I am within 1-2wks. Spotted a few more amber trichomes today but mostly clear and cloudy. Have started to flush but I may be premature? Anyone that can help is welcome thanks in advance.


----------



## delpfranco (Oct 13, 2010)

Hoping someone could tell me how close I am to harvest with these. I starting to show some yellowing on fan leaves but I've been hitting em hard with the nutes.


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 13, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> I think plant 1 is done, I saw my first Amber Tricomb. Here are some pictures:
> 
> View attachment 1209788View attachment 1209787View attachment 1209786View attachment 1209785
> 
> ...


 
My main concern is I want to start flushing now, as these plants are all in an Aero system together, but I'm thinking it may be too late for plant 1 and too early for plant 2. Any advice? Plant 2 is much bigger than 1 3 and 4 put together.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> vkambull yours is done. and flavio, yours appears to be done, try using the macro setting(flower icon) on your camera to get a clearer pic of the bud.


thanks bro...ima go take a pic again just to make sure...lol i hate taking pics


----------



## stonyt (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> To: flyingdogg and jeff(the revegged part doesnt apply to you.)- Some sativas can go on and on re generating new growth, fdd calls them the never ending sativa i believe. But the norm range for a sativas is about 10-12 weeks. So you could probably just go until whenever you feel that it is RIPE! Also sativas in asia have a considerably longer flowering period, around 14- 16 weeks, As stated by chb. And some sativa's can take longer indoor due to lighting restrictions. But you may just have "the never ending bush" It almost looks like it was revegged


Mine was revegged. Here's a couple pics from today. 

Does revegging slow it down or decrease yield?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

zezus said:


> What's up everybody! Does this lady look ready? All of her hairs have turned color, but the trichomes are still clear. What do the experts think??!!


looks to have a nice amber tinge in the first pics, could u get a clean shot of the top bud?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

Ambertrichyet said:


> Fun thread, have learned alot! These are at 45 days of flowering, balcony grow from seed, strain unknown? I think purple indica of some type? If anyone knows? Have had an ongoing prob with budworms, but i think I am within 1-2wks. Spotted a few more amber trichomes today but mostly clear and cloudy. Have started to flush but I may be premature? Anyone that can help is welcome thanks in advance.


 In the last pic the pistils are receded, so i would say more like a week. You are on track.


delpfranco said:


> Hoping someone could tell me how close I am to harvest with these. I starting to show some yellowing on fan leaves but I've been hitting em hard with the nutes.


bad lighting to analyze the plants maturity and are those scatter strained? Some look to have 10-14 days but the pics in the clearer light look more like 14-20


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

stonyt said:


> Mine was revegged. Here's a couple pics from today. View attachment 1210416View attachment 1210417View attachment 1210418View attachment 1210419
> 
> Does revegging slow it down or decrease yield?


 Not an insult. But that plant seems like it will be low in potency and yield, that could be due to the re vegg conditions or the genes. I dont see very many trichomes and it looks scarce like the buds of an inner canopy.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 13, 2010)

heres a few new pics of my super lemon haze...can u tell me if i can harvest it now. thanks


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

the 4th pic definitely looks done, the other pics look like 3-7 days, i would say you can chop now if you want, there is also the option of a partial harvest.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> the 4th pic definitely looks done, the other pics look like 3-7 days, i would say you can chop now if you want, there is also the option of a partial harvest.


thanks man appreciate that...heres one more if you dont mind, actually i have 2 more but ill just post my hawaiian skunk. i was having doubt that this thing has passed its harvest, so sorry if i am posting a lot of pics


----------



## Ambertrichyet (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks Sacredherb, I appreciate your input. Will keep checking trichomes, picking worms, and flushing, until then.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> thanks man appreciate that...heres one more if you dont mind, actually i have 2 more but ill just post my hawaiian skunk. i was having doubt that this thing has passed its harvest, so sorry if i am posting a lot of pics


its all good. The last three pics of course look younger, the first pics are looking like a week and a half max. have you been watering with only water, if so for how long, and how long has she been flowering?



Ambertrichyet said:


> Thanks Sacredherb, I appreciate your input. Will keep checking trichomes, picking worms, and flushing, until then.


i will be doing the same.


----------



## InThEwOoDs (Oct 13, 2010)

Isn't this FDD's thread?


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 13, 2010)

here is the green crack monster  any ideas sorry the pics are not so great i was using my i phone she is around 6foot 8.


----------



## zezus (Oct 13, 2010)

Here are some more pics. The seed was thai spice and this is a little one bud plant. She is in week 12 of flowering. About a month ago she stalled on me for about a week because she ran out of room in the pot. I transplanted and she took off again. Not very much resign, first time growing so i am sure I had something to do with that. Also do you know why the top of the plant is tilted like that? She did that on her own, and i always rotate my plants.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

InThEwOoDs said:


> Isn't this FDD's thread?


yes and i am kindly assisting with his approval, read the past few pages, then decide to make a comment of that sort.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

mrbackhand said:


> here is the green crack monster  any ideas sorry the pics are not so great i was using my i phone she is around 6foot 8.


sativas are "in their prime" when most of the trichomes are milky/opaque. It has that sorta tinge to it. Have you started watering with only pure water?



zezus said:


> Here are some more pics. The seed was thai spice and this is a little one bud plant. She is in week 12 of flowering. About a month ago she stalled on me for about a week because she ran out of room in the pot. I transplanted and she took off again. Not very much resign, first time growing so i am sure I had something to do with that. Also do you know why the top of the plant is tilted like that? She did that on her own, and i always rotate my plants.


 no i dont know why that happened. and i would chop her in the next few days, if you have been watering with only pure water for the past 4-6 days if its hydro.


----------



## zezus (Oct 13, 2010)

I appreciate the help !! Should be some good smoke!


----------



## mrbackhand (Oct 13, 2010)

i used botanicare pure blend 1-4-5. 5 days ago which was the last of the nutes. now im only using fresh water to flush  this thing smells ridiculous ...i just love it at night when the breeze come's threw the bedroom window sweet sweet dreams. ive been dreaming in green.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 13, 2010)

noob ? whats the difference between gray rep and green rep lol?(bad and good) i assume


----------



## streets (Oct 13, 2010)

how long???


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 13, 2010)

streets said:


> how long???


Those look ready to me maybe a few more days of flush, Just thought I would throw my opinion out there because I was dropping in to look at some bud


----------



## streets (Oct 13, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Those look ready to me maybe a few more days of flush, Just thought I would throw my opinion out there because I was dropping in to look at some bud


haven't started flush yet..... I'm thinkin another week than flush for 2... It's only around 10% amber


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> noob ? whats the difference between gray rep and green rep lol?(bad and good) i assume


No, I don't think its bad and good, I think it's just the order it goes in...first you get 5 green rep bars and then gray bars after that. I'm not sure where it stops and I don't know what they mean but I've seen a lot of RIU members who have that much rep and it's always the same order green to gray


----------



## delpfranco (Oct 13, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> bad lighting to analyze the plants maturity and are those scatter strained? Some look to have 10-14 days but the pics in the clearer light look more like 14-20


I'll post some better pics tomorrow with better lighting ....And I'm not familiar with what a Scatter Strain is....What do you mean by that? I was told it was Black Haze but I don't know...would love to know though if anyone can tell.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> haven't started flush yet..... I'm thinkin another week than flush for 2... It's only around 10% amber


It depends on how much amber you want, sounds like your on the right track though. You could taker her down and get some good smoke right now but I would at least flush for a week.. Good luck! I'm sure sacred or fdd will hop in here and give you there opinion too though


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> its all good. The last three pics of course look younger, the first pics are looking like a week and a half max. have you been watering with only water, if so for how long, and how long has she been flowering?
> 
> i will be doing the same.


i have been waterng with molasses shes about 2mos and a week


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 14, 2010)

any1 have any thoughts on my blue venom?? i posted pics a few pages back.. 380or 379? or u can just click on my signature.. i have a bunch of pics on my thread.. jsut want sum 2nd opinions. thanks


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 14, 2010)

and PS.. i think the gray and regular rep colors are like... how recent it was.. idk how 2 explain it... but at 1 point.. i only had 1 gray square.. but now i have 3.. and i think its cuz i havent been gettin much rep lately. thats wat i think... idk tho. lol. jus tputin in my 2 cents.


----------



## tizzer (Oct 14, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> and PS.. i think the gray and regular rep colors are like... how recent it was.. idk how 2 explain it... but at 1 point.. i only had 1 gray square.. but now i have 3.. and i think its cuz i havent been gettin much rep lately. thats wat i think... idk tho. lol. jus tputin in my 2 cents.


 From the Help FAQs:

*What is reputation?*
Reputation is a way of rating users depending on the quality of their posts. If the administrators have enabled reputation, then the reputation icon will be visible in posts.
Reputation may be positive




, negative




or neutral




. Negative reputation may only be given if the administrator has enabled this. Neutral reputation is only given when the person giving reputation does not meet the criteria set by the administrator to affect someone else's reputation.
*How do I give reputation?*
To give reputation, click on the reputation icon in the relevant post. This will reveal a form to complete with the reputation type and the reason for giving the reputation. If negative reputation is disabled then it will not be displayed in this form. You may not give reputation for the same post twice.
*How do I know what reputation I have received?*
You can view the reputation that you have received in your User CP (User Control Panel) where it is displayed at the bottom of the User CP page. Here you will see the latest reputation that you have received and whether this is positive, negative or neutral. Your total reputation will be shown as series of reputation indicators in your posts and profile. The more positive your reputation, the more positive icons will be shown. The more negative your reputation the more negative icons will be shown.
*How much reputation is given? What is reputation power?*
If the administrator has enabled this, the amount of reputation that each user will give (or take away if negative) is shown in the user's posts as 'Reputation Power'. The value of the reputation power is determined by the administrator and may increase over time depending on the settings they have applied.
*What if I don't want anyone to see my reputation?*
You can disable the display of your reputation by going to your User CP and selecting Edit Options. On this page you will find a check box labelled 'Show Your Reputation Level'. Un-checking this box will remove the display of your reputation and replace it with the Reputation Disabled icon. You can still give and receive reputation while your reputation display is disabled.


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

I've got a few I posted around 379-380 as well. I started the flush, hope it wasn't too early, although One of them seems to be of the "Eternally flowering sativa" variety.


----------



## dosco (Oct 14, 2010)

How long left u think?


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

dosco said:


> How long left u think?


That's pretty but doesn't look quite finished to me  started flushing?


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

Here's my pics, How long do you think? Plant 2 is my major concern:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-379.html#post4765047


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> how long???



that's done. send it to me now, please. thanks.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Here's my pics, How long do you think? Plant 2 is my major concern:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-379.html#post4765047


(Hey Ape, that's a link to this thread...)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

dosco said:


> How long left u think?



10 more days.


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that's done. send it to me now, please. thanks.


lol does it really look that good? Both strains look good to start flushing?? I really appreciate ur help!!


----------



## ganjalibera (Oct 14, 2010)

what up dudes. is flushing always necessary? I never do it. Thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> lol does it really look that good? Both strains look good to start flushing?? I really appreciate ur help!!



looks bomb. 

i'd start my flush.


----------



## Bonzi Lighthouse (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks bomb.
> 
> i'd start my flush.


You done or taking a break?

Answered my own question:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/327271-fdd2blk-2010-outdoor-grow-thread-183.html


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks bomb.
> 
> i'd start my flush.


dude THANK you... So stoked to cut down my first harvest!!! Woooooot!!!! Love this tread and this forum... Couldn't of gotten em this frosty and nice w/o this site and you awesome people!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

Bonzi Lighthouse said:


> You done or taking a break?
> 
> Answered my own question:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/327271-fdd2blk-2010-outdoor-grow-thread-183.html


i'm having coffee for a minute.


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> (Hey Ape, that's a link to this thread...)


Yeah, but it takes you to the plant/post in question


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Yeah, but it takes you to the plant/post in question


no it doesn't. 

got an actual post #?


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks bomb.
> 
> i'd start my flush.


hey fdd2blk.. well i just did some calculations and it seems im only in 7 weeks and 4 days into flowering.. these strains are 9 week i thought... if they are ready, they are ready.. but i wanna get some primo smoke 

i plan to start flush this weekend.. thanks again for the help. im sure ill need it in another 5 weeks when my white skunk should be ripe!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> hey fdd2blk.. well i just did some calculations and it seems im only in 6 weeks and 4 days into flowering.. these strains are 9 week i thought... if they are ready, they are ready.. but i wanna get some primo smoke



i like to push mine as long as possible. my answers are simple guesses based on a couple pics. in the end i think you have the best idea of what's really going on. if you still see things happening in a positive way, then i'd let it ride.


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

Post #3785  Thanks!


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to push mine as long as possible. my answers are simple guesses based on a couple pics. in the end i think you have the best idea of what's really going on. if you still see things happening in a positive way, then i'd let it ride.



word! thanks for the help! i have a 60x microscope from RS, but i wanna be able to snap pics of the triches... any useful scopes that i could use to get some good pics of triches without having to buy a bad ass camera??


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i like to push mine as long as possible. my answers are simple guesses based on a couple pics. in the end i think you have the best idea of what's really going on. if you still see things happening in a positive way, then i'd let it ride.


LOL I see you're mailing in your vote 
Too bad I can't tell if it's a No or a Yes


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

How long?


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> How long?
> 
> View attachment 1212438


Are those pictures of the same plant? Same plant at different points in flowering? They look like 2 different plants to me...


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been about 3 and 1/2 weeks since you said 3-4 weeks and I chopped a few colas that we're ripe and ready but I left most of the plant to keep going with flushing and hopefully some last minute plumping. 

Sacredherb said my Big Blue is ready when I am and though I appreciate the help and opinion, I was wondering, how do _you _think she looks?

Thanks man, I really appreciate your knowledge


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

No, 2 diff plants, I think the one int he attachment is done. The other I really dont know. All planted at the same time. all from seed.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> No, 2 diff plants, I think the one int he attachment is done. The other I really dont know. All planted at the same time. all from seed.


Interesting. It seems the attachment plant is at least indica dominant and the other is probably sativa dominant since they were all planted and grew at the same time. In the same environment too? It looks like the sativa could go for a WHILE


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

Same strain, same room, the problem is, same hydro tank. So... do I flush now and harvest the nice frostly smaller plant, or harvest w/o flushing and keep feeding hte massive sativa?. They're all the same strain, a feminized Jamacian Sativa. this paticular one Just grows and grows and grows. Even when topped/fim'd whatever you throw at it.

They're all at 8 weeks now.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Same strain, same room, the problem is, same hydro tank. So... do I flush now and harvest the nice frostly smaller plant, or harvest w/o flushing and keep feeding hte massive sativa?. They're all the same strain, a feminized Jamacian Sativa. this paticular one Just grows and grows and grows. Even when topped/fim'd whatever you throw at it.
> 
> They're all at 8 weeks now.


Damn dude...I don't know very much about hydro  

Is there no way to separate the plants? 

If not, I'd say flush a bit now and remove the indica and then once that baby's out, resume feedings for the sativa until she's ready. But remember, this is just a guess on my part, I'm not sure if it'll work :/


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 14, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Damn dude...I don't know very much about hydro
> 
> Is there no way to separate the plants?
> 
> If not, I'd say flush a bit now and remove the indica and then once that baby's out, resume feedings for the sativa until she's ready. But remember, this is just a guess on my part, I'm not sure if it'll work :/


No way to seperate the plants. Gonna dial down nutes to 25% for a week, Harvest the smaller one, then resume feeding ont he bigger one till finished.


----------



## Weedoozie (Oct 14, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> No way to seperate the plants. Gonna dial down nutes to 25% for a week, Harvest the smaller one, then resume feeding ont he bigger one till finished.


 Good luck man


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Those look ready to me maybe a few more days of flush, Just thought I would throw my opinion out there because I was dropping in to look at some bud


More people of experience such as you should be throwing more opinions out.



streets said:


> haven't started flush yet..... I'm thinkin another week than flush for 2... It's only around 10% amber


Might be 10% amber, but that looks done.



littleflavio said:


> i have been waterng with molasses shes about 2mos and a week


sounds good



chb444220 said:


> any1 have any thoughts on my blue venom?? i posted pics a few pages back.. 380or 379? or u can just click on my signature.. i have a bunch of pics on my thread.. jsut want sum 2nd opinions. thanks


i posted on that, i believe

And OF course FDD is right, you are right in front of the plants, you should get to know them, you can tell what is going on with them best cuz you can put you face right in front of them, its really pretty simple and easy.


----------



## asaph (Oct 14, 2010)

hello fdd!

how long for these two?
bagseed, showed sex jul 26
thanks
1.

2.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

theexpress said:


> stop editing your posts to make urself seem right.... what you said at first was was looks like you been flushing so its up to you.... keep it 100%
> 
> that 1-2 week shit wasnt there before........ you kinda implied that he should harvest now is what i got out of what you first wrote, before you edited it atleast one time


You are correct. the second after i posted i went back and added the week and a half. I was saying that if he wanted to harvest now, he could. It looked as if it was beginning its peak. But the words i changed the font size of, were there in my original post


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

streets said:


> word! thanks for the help! i have a 60x microscope from RS, but i wanna be able to snap pics of the triches... any useful scopes that i could use to get some good pics of triches without having to buy a bad ass camera??


 yea if you have a telescope you can find the 25mm piece and use that as a microscope. Works good. And i think you can just put your 60x scope in front of the lens. 


SACReDHeRB said:


> hockey 2 weeks, zman 1 week. CHB you can chop now or in another week. hardgrow you have at least a week and a half.


----------



## hotshot323232 (Oct 14, 2010)

How much longer do i have i forgot when it strarted flowering


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 14, 2010)

8 weeks in. outdoor grow Pineapple chunk


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

hotshot323232 said:


> How much longer do i have i forgot when it strarted flowering


 far shot, but 2 weeks, need a closeup of bud


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

organic-looking close. You should know when its ready.


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey heres my snowwhite


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Oct 14, 2010)

hey fdd2blk, return customer here. just wanted to get your opinion on my plant. flower time is 56 days as of today. so what do u think?


----------



## seymore66 (Oct 14, 2010)

First time grower/poster. I've got an outdoor Platnum OG that began flowering 8/8/10 (67 days ago).
5 gal pot
Sacramento Valley location
11h15m daylight hours as of today
pics of the trichomes included.
View attachment 1214658

Is this plant ready for Betty?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> hey fdd2blk, return customer here. just wanted to get your opinion on my plant. flower time is 56 days as of today. so what do u think?


im not fdd. And that looks real dank, they are like they have sativa long buds, with the compactness of an indica. Nice mix. I think you could harvest now or wait 10 days. maybe 14. Do you know the plants background?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

thats a yes to seymore, she is ready.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

Snow white ready but could be pushed a few more days.


----------



## Ambertrichyet (Oct 14, 2010)

Day 46 of flowering balcony grow from seed, some new pics of the buds. still flushing and more amber trichomes today. Does anyone know this purp strain? I am thinking grandaddy purple but just guessing. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Snow white ready but could be pushed a few more days.



really?  i was thinking it needs 2 more weeks


----------



## homer371 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey SACReDHeRB, thanks for filling in for fdd2blk. He said "1 week" about a week ago... Do you think they're ready?

purple diesel at 46 days from 12/12:



sour diesel at 46 days from 12/12:


thanks man, first timer here...


----------



## asaph (Oct 14, 2010)

hey mr. i hear you're filling in for fdd, that's very cool. can you look at my plants tell me if they're finished? i posted a couple pages back but you probably didn't see them. here it is


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

homer371 said:


> Hey SACReDHeRB, thanks for filling in for fdd2blk. He said "1 week" about a week ago... Do you think they're ready?
> 
> purple diesel at 46 days from 12/12:
> View attachment 1213004View attachment 1212999View attachment 1213002View attachment 1213000
> ...


despite the new pistil growth, I would say that they are ready, but they should probably go until they are at 8 weeks. Also did you prune the missing leaves or did they naturally fall?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

asaph said:


> hey mr. i hear you're filling in for fdd, that's very cool. can you look at my plants tell me if they're finished? i posted a couple pages back but you probably didn't see them. here it is


 those both look sativa dominant, i would say a week on the first one and 2 max on the 2nd one.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowWhite420 said:


> really?  i was thinking it needs 2 more weeks


what influenced that estimate?


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> what influenced that estimate?


honestly just because i have no clue when tit started to flower, this was a outdoors plant, that i moved indoors one day after seeing it had been pushed into flowering..


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

oh, i was curious to know because you would know best, being that it is yours. I would say you could let it go a week, it looks ripe to me.


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> oh i was curious to know because you would know best being that it is yours. But i would say you could let it go a week, but it looks ripe to me.


cool ill let it go a week, i took a sample and i am tryin to dry it out.. how do you dry your samples


----------



## homer371 (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> despite the new pistil growth, I would say that they are ready, but they should probably go until they are at 8 weeks. Also did you prune the missing leaves or did they naturally fall?


holy shit, ready you say!? that is both exciting and frightening. i guess this weekend is gonna be harvest time.

to answer your question, i do occasionally prune some leaves off, other times they fall by themselves. which ones (which pic) were you asking about specifically, and why?

also, does one look more ready than the other (purple vs sour)? thanks dude.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

there are many quick dry methods, but i would just leave it in a dark cool place(not a fridge) to put it for 2-3 days then you should be able to rip it in the bong


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

homer371 said:


> holy shit, ready you say!? that is both exciting and frightening. i guess this weekend is gonna be harvest time.
> 
> to answer your question, i do occasionally prune some leaves off, other times they fall by themselves. which ones (which pic) were you asking about specifically, and why?
> 
> also, does one look more ready than the other (purple vs sour)? thanks dude.


purple "looks" more done. asked because the plant naturally drops leaves when they are nearing full maturity. Also i said they should go til 8 weeks. pic one and five look to have few leaves


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 14, 2010)

well i fuckin cant wait 2 days hahaha i just put in in the micro wave and blasted the bud with the hair dryer... i am BLOWN already... 2 hits

haha i love snowwhite... snowwhite is fire FIRE FIRE FIRE !!!!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 14, 2010)

glad to hear that.


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Oct 14, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> im not fdd. And that looks real dank, they are like they have sativa long buds, with the compactness of an indica. Nice mix. I think you could harvest now or wait 10 days. maybe 14. Do you know the plants background?


i didn't realize fdd was gone, i looked back a few posts and now i understand.  background: genetics are nirvana Fem Bubblicious this particular plant was a clone vegged for something like 25 days; achieved the dome shape by bending branches, pinching, and slight pruning. ebb&flo with botanicare cns17 nutes - co2 enriched. i think the buds stretched b/c of heat, but o well i still love her.

thanks again for the advice. catch u next time


----------



## pmpknhd79 (Oct 14, 2010)

SnowWhite420 said:


> well i fuckin cant wait 2 days hahaha i just put in in the micro wave and blasted the bud with the hair dryer... i am BLOWN already... 2 hits
> 
> haha i love snowwhite... snowwhite is fire FIRE FIRE FIRE !!!!


i know this isn't my thread but i just gotta shake my head at this guy. why ask for advice if u cant wait? why significantly alter thc content by fast drying? i just dont understand. when u fiend-out like that, you realize u've made a mistake by "frying" your bud - get depressed and fiend-out more. just get away for a few days, come back with your mind off weed and continue with the grow. once again, sorry.

power to sacredherb and fdd


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 15, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> No problem. there is nothing wrong with long flowering periods, except the "jones-in" part. i may be able to provide you with a better estimate if you take a wider shot of the plant.
> Around how long has it been flowering?


 Here are some updated pictures. It was rainy so I'm late. Please advise. You will see new pistils that its growing every day.

http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7869/img0001hr.jpg
http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3190/img0002wq.jpg
http://img156.imageshack.us/img156/1804/img0003nh.jpg
http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/6278/img0004su.jpg
http://img146.imageshack.us/img146/8324/img0005gx.jpg
http://img219.imageshack.us/img219/3374/img0007ns.jpg
http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/2387/img0008nfh.jpg
http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/5013/img0009iv.jpg
http://img218.imageshack.us/img218/958/img0010mc.jpg
http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/5927/img0011ii.jpg


----------



## sankodelapancho (Oct 15, 2010)

How long should i wait till cutting


----------



## dysonman (Oct 15, 2010)

what do u all think and how long till i can cut her down


----------



## stonyt (Oct 15, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> Not an insult. But that plant seems like it will be low in potency and yield, that could be due to the re vegg conditions or the genes. I dont see very many trichomes and it looks scarce like the buds of an inner canopy.


Not taking it as an insult at all. She is just 6 weeks flowering. I see some trichs. Here's a better pic of that. 
Temps have been dropping to 40 F at night. I think that's slowing her down some too.


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 15, 2010)

I would very much like to know finish date on this. It is on day 60...was supposed to be done on day 45 according to website.

I have her on 10/14 to hurry the deal...but...

Thank you.


----------



## gerbo (Oct 15, 2010)

hi there my plants are 6 weeks into flowering, strain is swiss cheese under a 400w hps with the temp 25c during the day and 20c at night. the humidity is 50. thanks, i wreckon they should be good for a smoke in 3weeks? cheers.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

stonyt said:


> Not taking it as an insult at all. She is just 6 weeks flowering. I see some trichs. Here's a better pic of that. View attachment 1213956
> Temps have been dropping to 40 F at night. I think that's slowing her down some too.


actually, that does look nice , it is prob cuz it is only 6 weeks of flower and the COLD temps.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

jeff.bridges said:


> Here are some updated pictures. It was rainy so I'm late. Please advise. You will see new pistils that its growing every day.
> 
> http://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7869/img0001hr.jpg
> http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/3190/img0002wq.jpg
> ...


i would let that go for around 7 days, post another picture if you notice any changes.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

sankodelapancho said:


> How long should i wait till cutting
> View attachment 1213901View attachment 1213902View attachment 1213903View attachment 1213904View attachment 1213905View attachment 1213906View attachment 1213907





dysonman said:


> View attachment 1213952View attachment 1213953View attachment 1213954View attachment 1213955
> what do u all think and how long till i can cut her down





gerbo said:


> View attachment 1214057hi there my plants are 6 weeks into flowering, strain is swiss cheese under a 400wView attachment 1214056 hps with the temp 25c during the day and 20c at night. the humidity is 50. thanks, i wreckon they should be good for a smoke in 3weeks? cheers.View attachment 1214055


All^ post back when the buds arent the size of a quarter and have more orange/red pistils


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> I would very much like to know finish date on this. It is on day 60...was supposed to be done on day 45 according to website.
> 
> I have her on 10/14 to hurry the deal...but...
> 
> Thank you.


up to ten days, those white hairs are deceiving.


----------



## homer371 (Oct 15, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> purple "looks" more done. asked because the plant naturally drops leaves when they are nearing full maturity. Also i said they should go til 8 weeks. pic one and five look to have few leaves


thanks SACReDHeRB. yeah, these plants were never very heavy on leaves to begin with, especially the sour d. i only trim the really bad looking ones or the ones that fall off when i lightly bend the stem.

so you're saying sometime between now and 10 days from now (when it'll be 8 weeks). sounds good, i'll check in again in 5 days. though i might take a sample sooner than that...


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 15, 2010)

oooo. i musta missed ur reply on my blue venoom. and i know my plants. i do look at them all the time and check them closely. but as i said.. i just wanted a 2nd opinion. i likw to have reassurance. and anotha reason i was just happy with how frosty they were and wanted 2 show fdd sum pics of them.


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 15, 2010)

pmpknhd79 said:


> i know this isn't my thread but i just gotta shake my head at this guy. why ask for advice if u cant wait? why significantly alter thc content by fast drying? i just dont understand. when u fiend-out like that, you realize u've made a mistake by "frying" your bud - get depressed and fiend-out more. just get away for a few days, come back with your mind off weed and continue with the grow. once again, sorry.
> 
> power to sacredherb and fdd


i now understand this.. haha this is my second grow and well shit i was about to go out to dinner so i wanted to smoke


----------



## d r0cK (Oct 15, 2010)

What do you think?


----------



## Chris Greene (Oct 15, 2010)

These photos are of separate buds on the same plant taken 4 1/2 weeks into flowering.

This was a late season (begun July 30) grow that was almost entirely outdoors. Dark box used to 12/12 them when I induced flowering. This is my first grow and I made some mistakes such as 1) letting it veg in a too-small pot a little too long. 2) not pruning top crowns during veg stage soon enough and 3) Starting almost two months late for optimum summer sun. Still, I think I got a robust turnout. The plant has about six big buds and eight or ten smaller, lower ones. The pictured flowers are representative of the larger buds.

Do you think the ones in the photos are ready to be plucked and dried?

Thanks


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Fdd, back again for more of your wonderful advice. This is a Super Skunk #1 that has been in flower for two days shy of 13 weeks. I want more of an energy high than a couchlock stone. What do u think...can I cut her?


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry for the wierd shit with the pics...I edited them both and I guess it only worked on one...Oops!


----------



## dysonman (Oct 15, 2010)

hello again here i have plant 2 
she is just starting to get brown hairs and can u tell me what u think of my plants this is 2nd time i have asked today please help


----------



## dysonman (Oct 15, 2010)

and more pics she is a big girl


----------



## obijohn (Oct 15, 2010)

dysonman said:


> hello again here i have plant 2 View attachment 1214613View attachment 1214614View attachment 1214615
> she is just starting to get brown hairs and can u tell me what u think of my plants this is 2nd time i have asked today please help



You have weeks to go. Growth is still white and fresh. When they pretty much all turn red/brown and start receding into the seed pods you'll be close. I'm guessing (strain dependant) 3-4 weeks


----------



## dysonman (Oct 15, 2010)

thank u i have been trying to grow all year now and never had a really good grow always been weedy


----------



## obijohn (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like you'll have some good-sized buds when all is said and done.

It looks like it's sativa or at least sativa-dominant. I just harvested my outdoor sativa, took 11 weeks of flowering. They take awhile!


----------



## Awill1818 (Oct 15, 2010)

Super Lemon Haze - she will end week 10 of flowering tommorow and I was planning on choping then. Bud leaves have about 70% amber trics but not many on the buds they are mostly cloudy. You guys think shes done or needs a little while longer? Thanks guys!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> oooo. i musta missed ur reply on my blue venoom. and i know my plants. i do look at them all the time and check them closely. but as i said.. i just wanted a 2nd opinion. i likw to have reassurance. and anotha reason i was just happy with how frosty they were and wanted 2 show fdd sum pics of them.


i hear you on the reassurance. and who wouldnt wanna show those frosty bitches off, lol.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

Awill1818 said:


> Super Lemon Haze - she will end week 10 of flowering tommorow and I was planning on choping then. Bud leaves have about 70% amber trics but not many on the buds they are mostly cloudy. You guys think shes done or needs a little while longer? Thanks guys!View attachment 1214797View attachment 1214796View attachment 1214794View attachment 1214793View attachment 1214792


she ready if you is.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

jigaboo32 said:


> What do you think? I'm a rookieView attachment 1214787View attachment 1214788View attachment 1214789


where is the bud?


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey Fdd, back again for more of your wonderful advice. This is a Super Skunk #1 that has been in flower for two days shy of 13 weeks. I want more of an energy high than a couchlock stone. What do u think...can I cut her?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1214386View attachment 1214387


im not fdd, but if you read back you will realize why i am replying. You could cut her at anytime, but she is not ripe.


----------



## Awill1818 (Oct 15, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> she ready if you is.


Thanks Scare big plus rep for you!


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

d r0cK said:


> What do you think?


 despite the fresh white hairs, i would say those are ready, however some of the younger looking buds could use a week. i would let them finish to day 63-65


----------



## d r0cK (Oct 15, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> despite the fresh white hairs, i would say those are ready, however some of the younger looking buds could use a week. i would let them finish to day 63-65


thanks sacred! just concerned because most of the large leaves were burnt ( bad tap water BAD! i have ro now  ), the damage you see is only a little worse since i switched water about 3.5 weeks ago, and not much left of them. each time i rotate the pots and the leaves hit each other they break off because of the burn. i guess a few more days wont hurt. 

thanks again.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

You are welcome.


----------



## DoinIt2Gether (Oct 15, 2010)

Hey Sacred, thanks for the fast response. Mine was the Super Skunk at 12 weeks...Do you have any kind of guess how much longer she might take?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a general question, if the buds keep pushing out white hairs but the leaves have mostly ALL fallen off, how long at most would you let it go after that.. Treat it like normal and when the hairs reced? Thanks unfortunatley I don't have a pic..


----------



## bongbong (Oct 15, 2010)

please look at pics on profile at tell me what u think


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 15, 2010)

DoinIt2Gether said:


> Hey Sacred, thanks for the fast response. Mine was the Super Skunk at 12 weeks...Do you have any kind of guess how much longer she might take?


your response is right above your question lol.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I have a general question, if the buds keep pushing out white hairs but the leaves have mostly ALL fallen off, how long at most would you let it go after that.. Treat it like normal and when the hairs reced? Thanks unfortunatley I don't have a pic..


most likely means that it is ready to be harvested



bongbong said:


> please look at pics on profile at tell me what u think


its says 3 weeks til harvest on the album, what do you wanna know?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 16, 2010)

K, thanks!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 16, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> i hear you on the reassurance. and who wouldnt wanna show those frosty bitches off, lol.


yeaa reassurance isnice. i trimmed off the lwoer buds. adn im gonna trim the main buds in a few more days. the buds are nice and purple. im also flowering Floja (Flo x Double Purple Doja) check out my signature if u wanna see the pics


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 16, 2010)

my floja is pushin out these wier dlookin things.. its hard to get a piuc of it tho.. =/ but they look like purple hairs stickin outta the main bud. its hard 2 tell if they are hairs or not.. but theyre deff purple. they look like lil skinny leaves. or like thos lil things on each node that pp loften mistake for calaxes.. thats wat they look like.. any ideas on what it is?


----------



## tehtom (Oct 16, 2010)

how much longer do you think this has to go


----------



## Vinny1224 (Oct 16, 2010)

Just about ready to harvest my orriginal clone. Just wondering if you cuould let me know if she is ready yet? the light made it difficult to get a great shot.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

tehtom said:


> how much longer do you think this has to go View attachment 1215436View attachment 1215442View attachment 1215443View attachment 1215445


something is wrong with that but it appears ready.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

Vinny1224 said:


> Just about ready to harvest my orriginal clone. Just wondering if you cuould let me know if she is ready yet? the light made it difficult to get a great shot.View attachment 1215446View attachment 1215447View attachment 1215448View attachment 1215449


im not sure but that looks ready as well.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

dosco said:


> A few updated pics a little closer if it helps to tell easier on when it should be ready that would be great, using dwc, been flushing on and off for a couple of weeks, had no fertiliser the last week thinking it would be ready by now, been flowering over 9 weeks.
> 
> Thanks


based on the trichomes it looks like that has a couple weeks, is it sativa dominant?


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Oct 16, 2010)

hey scare could you tell me how to check my buds without a microscope.. i cant fukin find one anywhere around here!! you told me yesterday or the day before my plant looks ripe.. what makes it look "ripe"??

ill upload pics if u wanna look again

strain: snowwhite


----------



## dosco (Oct 16, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> based on the trichomes it looks like that has a couple weeks, is it sativa dominant?


no idea was given a couple of seeds not sure what they were,



cheers


----------



## tizzer (Oct 16, 2010)

Two questions.. 1) anyone have a clue what this might be? First time grower and this is the only one out of 7 that has red stems. and 2) she looking ready? I flushed yesterday. She's been on organic nutes and molasses. 9 weeks into flowering.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

SnowWhite420 said:


> hey scare could you tell me how to check my buds without a microscope.. i cant fukin find one anywhere around here!! you told me yesterday or the day before my plant looks ripe.. what makes it look "ripe"??
> 
> ill upload pics if u wanna look again
> 
> strain: snowwhite


 calyxes swell, buds feel hard as if they are filled with seeds although it of course is sinsemilla, the pistils change from white to red/orange/brown which indicates that that individual calyx is no longer fertile. They pistils recede into the calyxes(pods), and most plants have and amber/bronzish/gold tinge to it. The smell should be pretty fragrant. And you should be able to see the trichomes pretty clearly with your own eyes.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 16, 2010)

tizzer said:


> Two questions.. 1) anyone have a clue what this might be? First time grower and this is the only one out of 7 that has red stems. and 2) she looking ready? I flushed yesterday. She's been on organic nutes and molasses. 9 weeks into flowering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1216411View attachment 1216410View attachment 1216409


no idea of what she is, im pretty sure that red stems dont mean anything in specific. But she is ripe for the picking


----------



## BtMaster30K (Oct 17, 2010)

ohi, i was thinking 1 more week


----------



## 110100100 (Oct 17, 2010)

SACReDHeRB said:


> calyxes swell, buds feel hard as if they are filled with seeds although it of course is sinsemilla, the pistils change from white to red/orange/brown which indicates that that individual calyx is no longer fertile. They pistils recede into the calyxes(pods), and most plants have and amber/bronzish/gold tinge to it. The smell should be pretty fragrant. And you should be able to see the trichomes pretty clearly with your own eyes.


So is it safe to say that if you're not seeing all those things together it's not done?


----------



## senorcoconut (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm back and it's been a while. How do they look now folks?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 17, 2010)

senorcoconut said:


> I'm back and it's been a while. How do they look now folks?
> View attachment 1217516View attachment 1217520



10 - 14 more days.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 17, 2010)

Senorcoconut, might want to check your buds for worms. In picture 4 I see what appears to be same thing I had...budworm eggs (the white things). hard to tell in the pic, it COULD be something else..but wouldn't hurt to inspect things


----------



## homer371 (Oct 17, 2010)

49 days since 12/12... Is she ready? I got the scissors ready to go.

View attachment 1217551View attachment 1217556View attachment 1217557View attachment 1217558

View attachment 1217554View attachment 1217552View attachment 1217553

View attachment 1217555


----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 17, 2010)

Here is a Nirvana Bubbleicious 8 weeks into flowering. Flushed a week ago, was going to flush again today and chop in a week. Whats it look like?


----------



## senorcoconut (Oct 17, 2010)

obijohn said:


> Senorcoconut, might want to check your buds for worms. In picture 4 I see what appears to be same thing I had...budworm eggs (the white things). hard to tell in the pic, it COULD be something else..but wouldn't hurt to inspect things


Ah yes i've been checking, the white things in the pic are just bits of foliage from other plants or possibly a case off a dead aphid. i'll be checking nonetheless.

also thanks to fdd2blk!


----------



## klmt (Oct 17, 2010)

View attachment 1217635View attachment 1217634View attachment 1217633View attachment 1217632View attachment 1217631View attachment 1217630View attachment 1217629View attachment 1217628View attachment 1217627


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 17, 2010)

*Hello FDD.* 

Glad to make your acquaintance. It's nice to have a second opinion around here, especially when a lot of us are harvest happy and tend to jump the gun. Curious to know how long you think she's got left? Thank you in advance for your time.

She's my private supply until Christmas. I want to time the harvest properly. I'm thinking 12-14 more days. The trich's are clear and short. The calyxes haven't really filled out completely and there are plenty of fresh pistils with less than 20% browning.

Here are pics of the plant and trich's. She's a spicy auto AK47 (by Lowlife). She's 15 inches tall and she lost a few lower leaves due to being rootbound earlier in a smaller pot. 

I expected to see more vegetative growth on the plant but I'm working with quite a ghetto operation. Below are the photos of the plant and main cola. Photos were taken today 10/18.

Attached are the the photos of the trich's, as close as I could get with my camera. Photos collected today also, 10/18.

Best Regards,


----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 17, 2010)

here is a video from 10/6 

<object style="height: 390px; width: 640px"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ucTfhhQoOGw?version=3"><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ucTfhhQoOGw?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></object>


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 17, 2010)

zmansmoke said:


> View attachment 1218639


 


Edit, in pic 5 it looks like a worm? Other than that they look really close if not done.. Just thought I would through that in..


----------



## delpfranco (Oct 17, 2010)

Hope these pics are better and you can tell me how long till I should cut them...thanks


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 18, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Edit, in pic 5 it looks like a worm? Other than that they look really close if not done.. Just thought I would through that in..


That's a motherfucking caterpillar. Which may have fallen from another tree, but may also have hatched on your fucking plant. Look for it's fuckymotherfucky siblings.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 18, 2010)

NLNo5 said:


> That's a motherfucking caterpillar. Which may have fallen from another tree, but may also have hatched on your fucking plant. Look for it's fuckymotherfucky siblings.


Nasty little bastards!! thats some good looking bud too, I can't say I blame them lol..

I agree with you btw NLNo, your plant looks 1-2 weeks out still


----------



## blitzez420 (Oct 18, 2010)

These are in week 8 of flowering and smell/look amazing. Are they done yet? Sorry, I know the pics are crap but my son was tossing around my camera and now it doesn't take clear pics.


----------



## stonyt (Oct 18, 2010)

48 days flowering.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 18, 2010)

What do ya think fdd? I know they still got a while but what do you think?


----------



## unibomber420 (Oct 18, 2010)

How long ya think, and how long before do I start watering w/o nutes?


----------



## honda5150 (Oct 18, 2010)

how long left?


----------



## TheRuiner (Oct 18, 2010)

17th week of flower starts in 2 days. Issues aside, and I know there are many, what's the verdict? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Swale84 (Oct 18, 2010)

Barney's Farm LSD. Unknown week into flower. Almost there. A few amber trichomes here and there.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 18, 2010)

I think FDD would say, you shouldnt be posting if your plants still have the majority of their pistils white or if they are 4,5,6,7 weeks old.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 18, 2010)

swale your's is close.


----------



## SACReDHeRB (Oct 18, 2010)

TheRuiner said:


> 17th week of flower starts in 2 days. Issues aside, and I know there are many, what's the verdict? Thanks in advance.


 If it has been provided with adequate lighting indoors it will definitely be ready by week 17, as most asian sativa's go for 16 weeks can go to 18 though, up to you


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 18, 2010)

dna lemon skunk, supposedly 8-9 weeker but its starting on week 13 now. Don't want to chop it too early.

670w of T5 and HPS
12/12
in coco with house and garden cocos line + shooting powder currently


----------



## carokann (Oct 18, 2010)

lol, ya always too early, no such thing as too late?


----------



## streets (Oct 18, 2010)

glad i didnt harvest!!! im gunna let them go another 7 days or so


----------



## buds4noob (Oct 18, 2010)

How much longer for this plant? The wait is killn' me!! 

Bagseed outdoor grow - first try at it. No idea what kind/strain of plant it is. It's been flowering for about 8-9 weeks.

I have been looking at trichomes with a pocket scope and I have a few cloudy, no amber.

Plant's about 3 feet tall in a 5 gallon bucket. I tied it down to get it spread out. Fed with Medina Hasta Gro and more recently with a hi-phos bloom fert. 

Been fighting some white flies with neem, insecticidal soap (and pyrethrin a while back) but have been to scared to go heavy on it because I don't want to spray it so close to harvest. I sprayed it about a week ago with the insecticidal soap and it cut down the white flies but you can see some flies on it in these pics. Need some advice on that. I guess knowing how far I have to go will help decide what to do, if anything. I really don't want to spray it with any insecticides now.


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 19, 2010)

^
Best solution is natural pesticides. Washing or spraying won't get all of them and could affect the plant especially in flowering. There's a bunch of online gardening stores you can buy carnivorous bugs that will eat the bad bugs. Just ordered some mites that eat spider mites and then eat themselves.


----------



## yxant (Oct 19, 2010)

High, repost from a couple weeks ago. Pretty much red hairs all over except on the top 4-5 inches (cola). They're still all white, and I wanna know if she's ready soon because its been about 75-80 days of flower. Been flushing for over 2 weeks bc of miracle gro nutes, and I'm planning on leaving her in dark and feeding her cold water for 3-5 days to release pyscho-active chemicals. Will the hairs change to amber then or when I dry/cure? Or should I wait a couple more days til the hairs at the top change color before I turn the lights off? Thanks! Ps I'm very patient and aiming for full ripeness!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 19, 2010)

yxant said:


> High, repost from a couple weeks ago. Pretty much red hairs all over except on the top 4-5 inches (cola). They're still all white, and I wanna know if she's ready soon because its been about 75-80 days of flower. Been flushing for over 2 weeks bc of miracle gro nutes, and I'm planning on leaving her in dark and feeding her cold water for 3-5 days to release pyscho-active chemicals. Will the hairs change to amber then or when I dry/cure? Or should I wait a couple more days til the hairs at the top change color before I turn the lights off? Thanks! Ps I'm very patient and aiming for full ripeness!


Thats still has at least 2 weeks from the looks of all the white hairs popping out all over.. If the lower buds are more mature you could take a few and see how they turn out.. Thats just my opinion, Im in no way a guru I just know that you girls still have a little while to go...


----------



## yxant (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks!  Damn she's taking a long time!


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 19, 2010)

streets said:


> glad i didnt harvest!!! im gunna let them go another 7 days or so


No expert, but that first one looks done. No new pistils and the rest have turned and receded. The second can go longer, for sure, maybe 10 days.


----------



## dysonman (Oct 19, 2010)

hello again what do u think to this girl


----------



## bphamm15 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey first time grower here growing an OG kush clone. can you help me figure out how much time is left so i know when to start flushing. please and thank you!


----------



## macman69x (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey there-

These look so done to me, but under a 10x Jeweler's Loop, I'm observing almost no white trichomes, all clear. See the attached trich photos.


----------



## blitzez420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Week 8. How much longer do you think. I posted crappy pics early but never got an answer. This is my first grow and I don`t wanna chop to early. Also can I use the steams, small buds and clippings to make oil or hash.


----------



## honda5150 (Oct 19, 2010)

1 OR 2 WEEKS? 3 diff. strains. thanks in advance, + REPS-


----------



## ftpstrangr (Oct 19, 2010)

macman69x said:


> Hey there-
> 
> These look so done to me, but under a 10x Jeweler's Loop, I'm observing almost no white trichomes, all clear. See the attached trich photos.
> 
> Those look great, I would cut them. Im pretty sure Fdd is going to say the same thing.


----------



## macman69x (Oct 19, 2010)

ftpstrangr said:


> macman69x said:
> 
> 
> > Hey there-
> ...


----------



## blitzez420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Can someone please tell me if mine are done yet? Thanks.


----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 19, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Edit, in pic 5 it looks like a worm? Other than that they look really close if not done.. Just thought I would through that in..


thanks i know i remove like 10 a day


----------



## zmansmoke (Oct 20, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Nasty little bastards!! thats some good looking bud too, I can't say I blame them lol..
> 
> I agree with you btw NLNo, your plant looks 1-2 weeks out still


 
so you think another 2 weeks 

http://www.youtube.com/v/ucTfhhQoOGw?version=3"><param
can you get a better idea from video smellytree


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

I'll help out for the time being but I don't want to step on anybodys feet.. Until someone gets back in here I'll try to help if I can.



macman69x said:


> Hey there-
> 
> These look so done to me, but under a 10x Jeweler's Loop, I'm observing almost no white trichomes, all clear. See the attached trich photos. View attachment 1222091View attachment 1222092View attachment 1222090View attachment 1222088View attachment 1222095View attachment 1222073View attachment 1222067View attachment 1222065View attachment 1222064View attachment 1222094


Those look awesome and are definitely mature enough to cut! If you want to let the go a few more days to see if the trics change thats up to you.. Pistil's receded and the calyx's are swollen!!



blitzez420 said:


> View attachment 1222135View attachment 1222137View attachment 1222138Week 8. How much longer do you think. I posted crappy pics early but never got an answer. This is my first grow and I don`t wanna chop to early. Also can I use the steams, small buds and clippings to make oil or hash. View attachment 1222134


My best guess would be 7-10 days give or take a few.. You could start flushing if you havent already


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

honda5150 said:


> 1 OR 2 WEEKS? 3 diff. strains. thanks in advance, + REPS-


I would say approximately 2 weeks on all of them except the 3rd picture. That one looks about ready!



zmansmoke said:


> so you think another 2 weeks
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/ucTfhhQoOGw?version=3"><param
> can you get a better idea from video smellytree


Its hard to tell from the vid, looks a little closer.. Try to get a close up pic of another bud and I'll do my best to give you a guess if someones not back with more experience. Sweet looking garden though!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

maniacal420 said:


> No expert, but that first one looks done. No new pistils and the rest have turned and receded. The second can go longer, for sure, maybe 10 days.


I agree!



dysonman said:


> View attachment 1221471View attachment 1221472View attachment 1221473View attachment 1221475View attachment 1221476View attachment 1221477
> hello again what do u think to this girl


My best guess for her would be 12-14 days.. 



bphamm15 said:


> Hey first time grower here growing an OG kush clone. can you help me figure out how much time is left so i know when to start flushing. please and thank you!


At least 2 weeks left for her!

Sorry I couldn't go back to far but I did what I could, hope it helped a little..


----------



## bobhamm (Oct 20, 2010)

Easy Ryder at day 77 (auto,77 day strain) very few amber still... another week?
View attachment 1222714


----------



## buds4noob (Oct 20, 2010)

Hey guys! Can someone comment on mine? Post 3963

Thanks!


----------



## superskunk99 (Oct 20, 2010)

how much longer do you think this Pure Power Plant will need? fdd said around 3 weeks - 3 weeks ago...

thanks


----------



## blacknhlpower (Oct 20, 2010)

.

What about mine? Exactly week 8 today flowering Bubba Kush. See main cola, then smaller buds, then a far away pic. Is the pic good enough to tell? It looks way different then in real life, but I don't have the best camera/lighting


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

dieselvenom said:


> ^
> Best solution is natural pesticides. Washing or spraying won't get all of them and could affect the plant especially in flowering. There's a bunch of online gardening stores you can buy carnivorous bugs that will eat the bad bugs. Just ordered some mites that eat spider mites and then eat themselves.


I would say around another 2 weeks maybe a little less..



bobhamm said:


> Easy Ryder at day 77 (auto,77 day strain) very few amber still... another week?
> View attachment 1222714 View attachment 1222715


I would say thats a good guess if your looking for a little amber to show up in the trics.. It looks good 2 go when you are though 



superskunk99 said:


> View attachment 1222931View attachment 1222929View attachment 1222930
> 
> how much longer do you think this Pure Power Plant will need? fdd said around 3 weeks - 3 weeks ago...
> 
> thanks


It looks close but not quite done yet to me anyway.. I would give it another week and see how it looks!



blacknhlpower said:


> .
> 
> What about mine? Exactly week 8 today flowering Bubba Kush. See main cola, then smaller buds, then a far away pic. Is the pic good enough to tell? It looks way different then in real life, but I don't have the best camera/lighting
> View attachment 1223080View attachment 1223081View attachment 1223082


Yea the main cola is kind of hard to tell but the smaller buds look about done, I only see a couple white pistils so my best guess would be another week from the pics.

Time to go


----------



## obijohn (Oct 20, 2010)

buds4noob said:


> Hey guys! Can someone comment on mine? Post 3963
> 
> Thanks!



I still see white hairs on some colas. I'd guess in the area of 2 weeks


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

obijohn said:


> I still see white hairs on some colas. I'd guess in the area of 2 weeks


He was my first response which apparently we agree on  I think I accidently quoted to wrong person but that was towards buds for noobs..


----------



## honda5150 (Oct 20, 2010)

+ reps to you, thank you for your time brotha.



smellytreez said:


> i would say approximately 2 weeks on all of them except the 3rd picture. That one looks about ready!
> 
> 
> 
> Its hard to tell from the vid, looks a little closer.. Try to get a close up pic of another bud and i'll do my best to give you a guess if someones not back with more experience. Sweet looking garden though!


----------



## dieselvenom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks, man. It refuses to stop popping out white hairs and budness.


----------



## smokiethebandit2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

these r two plants grown from seed in soil first time grow with CFL's i estimate i'll be in week 5 flowering on the 22nd of October of 2010 the smaller one is showing lots of red hairs but not too many on the big one smells great too just wanted to know what you thought about time to harvest and when i should start flushing i was thinking las feeding on the 29th of October and only water feedings till the 7th of Nov what do you think thanks!!!!


----------



## gerbo (Oct 20, 2010)

hi there i added more recent pics so you can see better, bud is nice and sticky now,just dyin to smoke em nw  just wondered how much longer do you think? thanks peace bro.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

honda5150 said:


> + reps to you, thank you for your time brotha.


No problem bro, glad I could help! 



dieselvenom said:


> Thanks, man. It refuses to stop popping out white hairs and budness.


I know exactly how your feel lol, be patient!


----------



## maddman (Oct 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i've been hella busy and only have time to get to what i get to. i'm truly sorry.
> 
> what about the 1000 pics i've already answered? is NOBODY *learning* ANYTHING?


Nope....and thanks for your help.


----------



## eps (Oct 20, 2010)

Can anyone give me an ETA????? Thanks!!!


----------



## smokiethebandit2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

im no expert but yours look about where mine are and im thinking i got like 3 to 4 more weeks at least its so tempting to chop it down now but i know it's gonna be so much better if i wait just was hoping to get a definative answer like you lol i posted above lol


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 20, 2010)

smokiethebandit2010 said:


> these r two plants grown from seed in soil first time grow with CFL's i estimate i'll be in week 5 flowering on the 22nd of October of 2010 the smaller one is showing lots of red hairs but not too many on the big one smells great too just wanted to know what you thought about time to harvest and when i should start flushing i was thinking las feeding on the 29th of October and only water feedings till the 7th of Nov what do you think thanks!!!!
> View attachment 1223585View attachment 1223588View attachment 1223589View attachment 1223590View attachment 1223591View attachment 1223592View attachment 1223593View attachment 1223597View attachment 1223607View attachment 1223609View attachment 1223611View attachment 1223612View attachment 1223616View attachment 1223619View attachment 1223620View attachment 1223621View attachment 1223624View attachment 1223625View attachment 1223626View attachment 1223627View attachment 1223628View attachment 1223633View attachment 1223636


From the few pics I opened they look about 3 weeks out. If you want to repost just do a couple pics at the most of each plant, so its easier to tell which is which. 



gerbo said:


> View attachment 1223700View attachment 1223697View attachment 1223696View attachment 1223695View attachment 1223693hi there i added more recent pics so you can see better, bud is nice and sticky now,just dyin to smoke em nw  just wondered how much longer do you think? thanks peace bro.


Still hard to see from the pics, but if I had to guess from those pics I would say 2 weeks



eps said:


> Can anyone give me an ETA????? Thanks!!!


Yours looks a little more mature, I'd give her 2 weeks give or take a few days!


----------



## smokiethebandit2010 (Oct 20, 2010)

ok ill do that in the morning thanks sorry just trying to cover all the bases for you lol


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 21, 2010)

fdd, first of all thanks for all the great info you shared.

now... this is my first grow ever  I didn't spoil them too much with lights or nutes but I hope I'll get a little bit of smoke after all this. 

Anyway there are 2 plants (pics from 2 hours ago):

-3 pics of one of them:



-one pic from my other one:

I have no idea what they are (maybe you know), I got them from some poor quality weed I bought and I gave them a try. 

Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2010)

HerbalBeast said:


> fdd, first of all thanks for all the great info you shared.
> 
> now... this is my first grow ever  I didn't spoil them too much with lights or nutes but I hope I'll get a little bit of smoke after all this.
> 
> ...


the first one looks close, the other one has a few weeks. as far as strain, they could be anything.


----------



## Disinfect.me (Oct 21, 2010)

First grow, and it's a White Rhino. Not sure how far in to flowering it is as it was outdoors till September then I had to bring her in cuz of early frost.
She looks about ready to me but I'm not sure? Some of the photos are a bit greener than it actually is, blame my camera.
Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2010)

Disinfect.me said:


> First grow, and it's a White Rhino. Not sure how far in to flowering it is as it was outdoors till September then I had to bring her in cuz of early frost.
> She looks about ready to me but I'm not sure? Some of the photos are a bit greener than it actually is, blame my camera.
> Thanks!
> View attachment 1224755View attachment 1224765View attachment 1224768View attachment 1224770


6 more weeks. :")


----------



## smokiethebandit2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

ok here is the repost that you asked for here is the little one and here is the big one


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 21, 2010)

smokiethebandit2010 said:


> ok here is the repost that you asked for here is the little one View attachment 1224795View attachment 1224799View attachment 1224800View attachment 1224804View attachment 1224809and here is the big one View attachment 1224811View attachment 1224812View attachment 1224813View attachment 1224814View attachment 1224817



at least 3 more weeks on those.


----------



## metalmik (Oct 21, 2010)

Hi fdd, just firstly want to thank you for being able to cast your expert eye upon our plants and appreciate your conclusions of when our plants are done .

I adopted 2 plants which were already in flower so have no idea what/where/why and when or anything about them , to try and help myself or your good self in identifying age .

First plant 3 pics .

+ second plant 3 pics 


Any info would be great as i'm a noob and only b'cos of these plants am i now realising just how "addictive" this "hobby" can become .

Thanks ,

Mike .


----------



## smokiethebandit2010 (Oct 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> at least 3 more weeks on those.


that's funny cause that's exactly what i have scheduled so i guess i was doing better than i thought lol


----------



## 1159skunk (Oct 21, 2010)

These are a few auto double diesel ryders i have and a blueberry how long you think cos they look pretty skinny on the bud size and 8 weeks in now


----------



## thegersman (Oct 21, 2010)

these are 20 inches now, under mh lights,can anyone tell me when I can switch to hps and start flowering white widow? First grow. Thanks!!!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 21, 2010)

thegersman said:


> these are 20 inches now, under mh lights,can anyone tell me when I can switch to hps and start flowering white widow? First grow. Thanks!!!!
> View attachment 1225322View attachment 1225335View attachment 1225322View attachment 1225321


You can flower whenever you like, remember that they will at least double or triple in size when you switch them to 12/12.. Oh and post questions like this in the newb section! Looking really good for a first grow though!

Fdd's back!! lol.. I hope you don't mind I tried to help out few people while your where away, shit was building up and I've been learing from looking at all the bud and seeing your responses..

I actually have a couple for you to check out if you don't mind  I was thinking of flushing them in about a week, they took way longer than I expected and on the one all the fan leaves have fallen off a week or so ago but it was still pushin white hairs.. Anyway these are 2 different strains, the first and 3rd pic are the random bagseed and the middle is the shortrider..


----------



## sinsineo (Oct 21, 2010)

This is a clone I took from a sativa-looking bagseed plant. It's been flowering for about 8 weeks. I'm not sure how powerful my magnifying glass is, but I can make out that some of the trichomes have turned amber. Most appear cloudy. This is my first grow. The mother plant got pretty sick and seems to be behind its daughter in development...it's the plant on the right in the last pic. Thanks for your attention!


----------



## matttjr (Oct 21, 2010)

5 weeks in on first LED grow... Sorry about the bleached top! How much longer til 2 week flush?


----------



## matttjr (Oct 21, 2010)

top is as wide a cig pack


----------



## HerbalBeast (Oct 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the first one looks close, the other one has a few weeks. as far as strain, they could be anything.


Thank you man!  I'll smoke a J for you


----------



## aceboonkoon (Oct 22, 2010)

i want to know how much longer you think i should wait until i chop it.. it was an inside grow until i got tired of waiting because i thought i was doing everything right but it turned out my lighting was wrong.. I found that out when i put my plants out on the balcony and they started booming in size.. and this is bagseed btw.. let me know what you think about the quality.. and sorry for all the dust and dirt on the plants but i live in egypt and its sandy as shit over here, but anyways tell me when you think itll be ready to chop...


----------



## Anjinsan (Oct 22, 2010)

well here we go on day 68 of a seedsman northern lights. (website said it's a 45 day strain...lol)

In checking the trichs last night...90% are cloudy. Very few if any amber though...strange.


----------



## Dale Cooper (Oct 22, 2010)

@fdd2blk how much longer do you think this branch could go i harvested the rest of the plant which was prolly too early. any help would be greatly appreciated. It was an outside plant but it started getting to cold so i brought it back in. it looks like its re vegging. thanks man i just wanna get at least a couple nugs of couch lock lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

aceboonkoon said:


> View attachment 1226242View attachment 1226241View attachment 1226240View attachment 1226239View attachment 1226238View attachment 1226237View attachment 1226236View attachment 1226235View attachment 1226234View attachment 1226233View attachment 1226232
> 
> 
> 
> i want to know how much longer you think i should wait until i chop it.. it was an inside grow until i got tired of waiting because i thought i was doing everything right but it turned out my lighting was wrong.. I found that out when i put my plants out on the balcony and they started booming in size.. and this is bagseed btw.. let me know what you think about the quality.. and sorry for all the dust and dirt on the plants but i live in egypt and its sandy as shit over here, but anyways tell me when you think itll be ready to chop...


i'd say 2 more weeks. maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

Anjinsan said:


> well here we go on day 68 of a seedsman northern lights. (website said it's a 45 day strain...lol)
> 
> In checking the trichs last night...90% are cloudy. Very few if any amber though...strange.


looks like the hairs don't want to stop growing. the bud looks good. i'd try to let it go another week, i guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

Dale Cooper said:


> @fdd2blk how much longer do you think this branch could go i harvested the rest of the plant which was prolly too early. any help would be greatly appreciated. It was an outside plant but it started getting to cold so i brought it back in. it looks like its re vegging. thanks man i just wanna get at least a couple nugs of couch lock lol




it's going all funky now. i'd chop it. you may be able to let it keep going. not sure what it will do though.


----------



## homer371 (Oct 22, 2010)

hey fdd2blk,

here's my sour diesel, 54 days from 12/12. this is after one week of flushing (thus the yellow fan leaves). i was planning to chop in 4-6 days, what do you think?



thanks man!


----------



## aceboonkoon (Oct 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 2 more weeks. maybe a little more.


 


one more quick question, if i trim the leafs off of the plant while its still in the ground, and you say i still have 2 more weeks, then would it affect the growth or the quality or anything? i just want to trim all the fan leaves and other leafs that usually get trimmes after the plant is chopped down, and thank for your input fdd!!


----------



## Badzad (Oct 22, 2010)

What do you guys think? looks like 2 or 3 more weeks or so to me, but its been going a while now. Also can anyone tell me if this is K2 or cali mist?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

aceboonkoon said:


> one more quick question, if i trim the leafs off of the plant while its still in the ground, and you say i still have 2 more weeks, then would it affect the growth or the quality or anything? i just want to trim all the fan leaves and other leafs that usually get trimmes after the plant is chopped down, and thank for your input fdd!!


the leaves are what make it grow. cut off the leaves and it will stop growing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

Badzad said:


> What do you guys think? looks like 2 or 3 more weeks or so to me, but its been going a while now. Also can anyone tell me if this is K2 or cali mist?



it could be anything. 

2 to 3 more sounds about right.


----------



## metalmik (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi fdd, just firstly want to thank you for being able to cast your expert eye upon our plants and appreciate your conclusions of when our plants are done .

I adopted 2 plants which were already in flower so have no idea what/where/why and when or anything about them , to try and help myself or your good self in identifying age .

First plant 3 pics .View attachment 1224874View attachment 1224875View attachment 1224876

+ second plant 3 pics View attachment 1224889View attachment 1224890View attachment 1224891


Any info would be great as i'm a noob and only b'cos of these plants am i now realising just how "addictive" this "hobby" can become .

Thanks ,

Mike .


----------



## Dubious06 (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey FDD. I thought I'd ask an expert if I'm ready to chop. Pic numbers 3,9, 11 are the same plant. Thanks for the help. Cheers bud.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 22, 2010)

Dubious06 said:


> Hey FDD. I thought I'd ask an expert if I'm ready to chop. Pic numbers 3,9, 11 are the same plant. Thanks for the help. Cheers bud.


those look really close. maybe another week. if that.


----------



## Dubious06 (Oct 22, 2010)

I appreciate the help man. Responding to this thread has got to be incredibly time consuming! Cheers.


----------



## metalmik (Oct 23, 2010)

anybody then have any idea please . posted q on page 401 and 403 yet no reply lol . HELLO can anybody help ???? . Thank you to anyone that can help .


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 23, 2010)

HEY fdd2blk,

I was hoping to harvest in next few days for convinience. They are 10 weeks into flowering and it is New-York Diesel and well over 7 feet tall. I had a branch break 3 weeks ago and besides how harsh it is ( not cured enough) It is awesome. Fingers are gooey after a spin 1 up. It is in a greenhouse in the ground.


----------



## Badzad (Oct 23, 2010)

metalmilk - the first plant looks like 2 more weeks or so and the 2nd maybe a month? it had alot of white hairs still.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 23, 2010)

How about this Nirvana Bubbleicious?


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 23, 2010)

looks done with leaves curling a bit and hairs turning in a bit as well.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 23, 2010)

Green Ladies said:


> looks done with leaves curling a bit and hairs turning in a bit as well.


All the trics are cloudy with about 5% being amber. Should i wait a little longer?


----------



## thequestionis (Oct 23, 2010)

this is a green crack plant, now in its 12th week. the little leaves are turing yellow and coming off.. i dont want to wait too long. is it ready? i havent fed it any nutes either.


----------



## telomiro (Oct 23, 2010)

Started flowering Aug 27th... Ready?


----------



## Green Ladies (Oct 23, 2010)

94blowncobra said:


> All the trics are cloudy with about 5% being amber. Should i wait a little longer?


If they are in safe place and no rush I would wait a bit longer. The reason I say this is mine looked very similar and I waited a bit and increased yeild by alot. An extra week can add lots of weight when they just swelling and getting more dense.
If you are pressed to cut them. Like lets say your in farmer corn field and all the corn comming off I would cut them down just wont get as much. Prolly the same potentcy just less of it.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Oct 23, 2010)

Green Ladies said:


> If they are in safe place and no rush I would wait a bit longer. The reason I say this is mine looked very similar and I waited a bit and increased yeild by alot. An extra week can add lots of weight when they just swelling and getting more dense.
> If you are pressed to cut them. Like lets say your in farmer corn field and all the corn comming off I would cut them down just wont get as much. Prolly the same potentcy just less of it.


Cool, thanks man!


----------



## metalmik (Oct 23, 2010)

Thank you Badzad ... least i can relax a lil' more for a aweek lol . 
Thank you


----------



## Malenius (Oct 23, 2010)

Picture one and two is of the sixheaded girl. Picture three four and five is of of the same plant. I know the sixheaded has a bit longer to go then the other. But pliz tell, thanks for helping!


----------



## Malenius (Oct 23, 2010)

Oh BTW.. the sixheaded is a sativa dom. the other an indica dom. But i guess you saw that..


----------



## dysonman (Oct 23, 2010)

what about this lady


----------



## Trabecula (Oct 23, 2010)

Could you check my girls?These pics were taken a week ago... I think I'll cut them tomorrow. What do you think?


----------



## BtMaster30K (Oct 23, 2010)

this one was growing outdoors until it got to cold, i brought her inside and put under a 400 hps for about a week. what do ya think?


----------



## maniacal420 (Oct 23, 2010)

dysonman said:


> View attachment 1228852View attachment 1228853View attachment 1228854View attachment 1228856View attachment 1228857View attachment 1228858
> what about this lady


You need to read through this thread and you would know you aint close. 3 weeks minimum. No wonder FDD is tired of this.


----------



## stabone (Oct 24, 2010)

agent orange day 59. trichs are all milky with only a few amber ones here and there.
View attachment 1229401


----------



## dysonman (Oct 24, 2010)

sorry just i am need to this and in a rush to get her down


----------



## Malenius (Oct 24, 2010)

Can someone please comment on my plants??


----------



## Sure Shot (Oct 24, 2010)

Malenius said:


> Can someone please comment on my plants??


 Post more pics in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## aquanaut (Oct 24, 2010)

6.5 Weeks in


----------



## dvan (Oct 24, 2010)

both purp urkles. the actually purp one is about 1/4-1/3 amber. there hasnt been any sun for a few days now too.both are now purpling


----------



## dvan (Oct 24, 2010)

anyone? ......................


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

dvan said:


> anyone? ......................


Not sure where Fdd is but it looks pretty damn close to me! I would flush for a week and chop!


----------



## sinsineo (Oct 24, 2010)

Anyone?

Last post on the page


----------



## stonyt (Oct 24, 2010)

They are starting to look close to me. Should I start flushing?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

sinsineo said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Last post on the page


Huh? I see nothing..


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

i'm still trimming. should be done in another week.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm still trimming. should be done in another week.


Damn lol, I'm sure your busy as hell then! I'll do what I can to help in here if you need it for the next week..



stonyt said:


> They are starting to look close to me. Should I start flushing?
> View attachment 1230106View attachment 1230107View attachment 1230108View attachment 1230109View attachment 1230110View attachment 1230116View attachment 1230117


Looks like you have around 1-2 weeks so yes you could start flushing


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

any help is appreciated.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

Allright this should be most of you who are in the past few pages. Remember I'm not Fdd, I'm just doing this to give you an idea! Great looking buds btw peeps 



stabone said:


> agent orange day 59. trichs are all milky with only a few amber ones here and there.
> View attachment 1229401View attachment 1229402View attachment 1229403View attachment 1229404View attachment 1229405


Its ready when you are 



dysonman said:


> sorry just i am need to this and in a rush to get her down


Your about half way there...


Malenius said:


> View attachment 1228537View attachment 1228536View attachment 1228535View attachment 1228528View attachment 1228527
> 
> Picture one and two is of the sixheaded girl. Picture three four and five is of of the same plant. I know the sixheaded has a bit longer to go then the other. But pliz tell, thanks for helping!


First one, 4+ weeks 
Second, 3 weeks



BtMaster30K said:


> View attachment 1229086View attachment 1229085View attachment 1229084View attachment 1229083View attachment 1229082View attachment 1229081View attachment 1229080 this one was growing outdoors until it got to cold, i brought her inside and put under a 400 hps for about a week. what do ya think?


Looks good, hard to tell from the pics but it looks close.



aquanaut said:


> View attachment 1229939 View attachment 1229941 View attachment 1229945
> 
> 6.5 Weeks in


About another week, could take it when your ready.


----------



## T Jizz Grows Pro Dro (Oct 24, 2010)

I am a first time grower that has an outdoor plant that has been flowering for a while and I feel like it's stop progressing in the flowering cycle, can you tell me when it should approximately be done? It also is encountering a bug problem, its infested with anaphids i think, little yellow orange bugs, would that keep the plant from maturing?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

T Jizz Grows Pro Dro said:


> I am a first time grower that has an outdoor plant that has been flowering for a while and I feel like it's stop progressing in the flowering cycle, can you tell me when it should approximately be done? It also is encountering a bug problem, its infested with anaphids i think, little yellow orange bugs, would that keep the plant from maturing?
> View attachment 1230275View attachment 1230281
> 
> 
> View attachment 1230264View attachment 1230263View attachment 1230265View attachment 1230267View attachment 1230268View attachment 1230269


I would say another 10 days but if you have to harvest, due to bug problems you could chop her soon..


----------



## sinsineo (Oct 24, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Huh? I see nothing..


I posted pics a couple of pages back...you had to click the link. Here it is again. It's the last post on the page. Thanks!

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-401.html#post4801138


----------



## T Jizz Grows Pro Dro (Oct 24, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I would say another 10 days but if you have to harvest, due to bug problems you could chop her soon..


thanks bro, those damn bugs, would they ever infest the actual buds?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 24, 2010)

sinsineo said:


> I posted pics a couple of pages back...you had to click the link. Here it is again. It's the last post on the page. Thanks!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-401.html#post4801138


They look around 7-10 days out, I would start to flush if you havent already and the rest is your call  



T Jizz Grows Pro Dro said:


> thanks bro, those damn bugs, would they ever infest the actual buds?


No problem, I'm not really sure if those certain type of bugs will infest the buds but I know worms can..

Keep a close eye out when your harvesting and you should be fine!


----------



## sinsineo (Oct 24, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> They look around 7-10 days out, I would start to flush if you havent already and the rest is your call


Thanks for looking 

I started giving them some molasses today, so hopefully I'll start seeing results before it's time to chop.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Oct 24, 2010)

*What's up fdd2blk? I was wondering when will my girl be done flowering. Sassy is a sativa and has been flowering since her sex was determined for 96 days. How much longer does she has to go? *


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2010)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> *What's fdd2blk? I was wondering when will my girl be done flowering. Sassy is a sativa and has been flowering since her sex was determined for 96 days. How much longer does she has to go? *
> 
> View attachment 1230865View attachment 1230866View attachment 1230867View attachment 1230868View attachment 1230869



wow, that is a sativa. looks like 2 more months to go.


----------



## stabone (Oct 25, 2010)

how about these other agent orange, now at day 64, i feel like they could stay in another week or so


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

stabone said:


> how about these other agent orange, now at day 64, i feel like they could stay in another week or so
> View attachment 1231547View attachment 1231548View attachment 1231549



looks done to me.


----------



## stabone (Oct 25, 2010)

cool thanks! i was gonna pull it this afternoon but started having second thoughts. i flushed just over two weeks ago, ill take her down before the sun comes up


----------



## lucifer4278 (Oct 25, 2010)

Ok ok, i was told 15 days about 13 days ago, theyre startin to look nice and tasty. What do the experts think?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> Ok ok, i was told 15 days about 13 days ago, theyre startin to look nice and tasty. What do the experts think?


Looks good! Chop, Chop


----------



## lucifer4278 (Oct 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks good! Chop, Chop


 Oh smelly! you just made me so happy! A toast to my first ever grow! Huzzah! lol


----------



## sandmonkey (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd let it go another week. I'm still seeing new growth...


----------



## omertaitalia (Oct 25, 2010)

me too, i got buds in the same spot and there chillin at least 5 more days


----------



## daisydobey (Oct 25, 2010)

blueberry kush my second grow starting week 5 flowering


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2010)

lucifer4278 said:


> Oh smelly! you just made me so happy! A toast to my first ever grow! Huzzah! lol


Its a great feeling isn't it! Enjoy.




daisydobey said:


> View attachment 1231996View attachment 1231997View attachment 1231998View attachment 1231999View attachment 1232001View attachment 1232002
> blueberry kush my second grow starting week 5 flowering


I'd say about 3 more weeks from what its looking like right now. They look really close to the 2 girls I have flowering right now which I'm letting go another 3 weeks


----------



## herb87 (Oct 25, 2010)

hi. i would like to know how long do I have? This is my Super Skunk from Sensi, 51st day of flowering. Is it near yet? I read this strain flowers 45-50 days but it doesn't look ready yet so what do you think?


----------



## rewand324 (Oct 25, 2010)

been flowering since last week of august outside in southern california....


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2010)

herb87 said:


> hi. i would like to know how long do I have? This is my Super Skunk from Sensi, 51st day of flowering. Is it near yet? I read this strain flowers 45-50 days but it doesn't look ready yet so what do you think?


Still looks like she has 10-14 days at least.



rewand324 said:


> been flowering since last week of august outside in southern california....


Hard to tell from the pics but it looks very close if not done..


----------



## herb87 (Oct 25, 2010)

ok. thanks


----------



## rewand324 (Oct 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Still looks like she has 10-14 days at least.
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to tell from the pics but it looks very close if not done..


ok maybe ill give it one more week. maybe on halloween thanks


----------



## tony nice (Oct 25, 2010)

cutting in 3days what do u think??

This is 7ft sativa week 9 floweringView attachment 1232455

And indica also week 9 View attachment 1232458View attachment 1232459View attachment 1232460View attachment 1232461


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the info fdd2blk.


fdd2blk said:


> wow, that is a sativa. looks like 2 more months to go.


----------



## Mr. Trees (Oct 25, 2010)

warlock 57 days into flowering. first time grow, soil, FFOF, tap water with molasses. website said 55-60 days and shes leaning like crazy with the fan leaves yellowing. very frosty. thoughts on how much longer brotha?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

Mr. Trees said:


> warlock 57 days into flowering. first time grow, soil, FFOF, tap water with molasses. website said 55-60 days and shes leaning like crazy with the fan leaves yellowing. very frosty. thoughts on how much longer brotha?


from what i can see, she looks pretty much done.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 25, 2010)

tony nice said:


> cutting in 3days what do u think??
> 
> This is 7ft sativa week 9 floweringView attachment 1232453View attachment 1232454View attachment 1232455View attachment 1232456
> View attachment 1232452
> And indica also week 9 View attachment 1232458View attachment 1232459View attachment 1232460View attachment 1232461


Looks Purdy, oh yea and shes ready


----------



## jg5726069 (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## tony nice (Oct 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looks Purdy, oh yea and shes ready


Thank you treez!! very happy to hear!  shes been getting crazy lately lots of deeep purple coming in


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

that looks perfect.


----------



## tony nice (Oct 25, 2010)

FDD any thoughts on post 4084?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2010)

tony nice said:


> FDD any thoughts on post 4084?


the sativa looks done. the indica looks like it could go a little longer, but not much.


----------



## tony nice (Oct 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the sativa looks done. the indica looks like it could go a little longer, but not much.


Ok thankyou! idk why the indica is pulling so slow but its making some heavy buds compared to the sativa & your grows are beautiful FDD, love seeing those treetrunks!


----------



## jg5726069 (Oct 26, 2010)

What you guys think about post 4089, It is white widow 8 weeks to the day since flowering begun. I have begun the flush yesterday, how much longer would yall say?
*
*


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2010)

jg5726069 said:


> What you guys think about post 4089, It is white widow 8 weeks to the day since flowering begun. I have begun the flush yesterday, how much longer would yall say?
> *
> *


i think it looked perfect.


----------



## jg5726069 (Oct 26, 2010)

think im gonna give her one more week of straight flushing the shit out of her. then 3 days to dry out a bit. she will be drippppping wet teehee and ready for chopn


----------



## dbkick (Oct 26, 2010)

How bout this one, which is probably actually two but its the same strain same age....
Actually....if you're good.....there is one photo with a g99 in the background if you can pick it out from the purple urkles I'd like a estimate on both thanks.


----------



## jg5726069 (Oct 26, 2010)

I would say two weeks for her. Alot of the hairs appear to still be white and not yet begun to recede into the ngz. the trichomes are also a bit underdeveloped. When she swells, hairs shorten and buds fatten, and, under a scope or macro image of the bud determine if your trichromes are milky in color, and around 1/3 of them with amber heads. This is peak harvest time. Begin the flush when this process begins. Check out my bud on the previous page, i just started flushing her. Gonna let her develop a bit more its worth it in the long run. Oh and my dood, it is wellllll worth the wait cuz everyday ur bitches are gettin sexier  youl know when theyre ready to be plucked


----------



## gerbo (Oct 26, 2010)

hey there what do you think,just going on to 8 weeks flowering,swiss cheese,hydroponics.i was thinking of giving them a few more days but not sure? thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 26, 2010)

gerbo said:


> View attachment 1233501View attachment 1233500View attachment 1233498View attachment 1233497View attachment 1233496View attachment 1233494View attachment 1233492View attachment 1233490View attachment 1233488View attachment 1233487View attachment 1233486View attachment 1233485View attachment 1233484View attachment 1233483 hey there what do you think,just going on to 8 weeks flowering,swiss cheese,hydroponics.i was thinking of giving them a few more days but not sure? thanks.



i'd give those another week to 10 days.


----------



## Tatsurou83 (Oct 26, 2010)

It hasn't been flowering for too long, but I'm just curious if you might have an idea how much longer it may have.


----------



## aquanaut (Oct 26, 2010)

Day 47 flowering, I suspect its White Widow with some sativa cross..


----------



## homer371 (Oct 26, 2010)

hey fdd or trusty assistant,

how does my sour d look? i've been flushing for about two weeks, and hoping to chop soon. she's at 58 days from 12/12...

View attachment 1234165View attachment 1234164View attachment 1234163View attachment 1234166

thanks


----------



## StonedBlownSkiller (Oct 26, 2010)

Cant tell by look yet but I know That sour D is a sativa dom and gets very tall. Usually its about an 11 week flowering time. So that would mean another couple weeks.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Oct 26, 2010)

hi man this is my auto Cobra how long u think mate looks more ready in middle


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Oct 26, 2010)

AQUANAUT - what kind of camera / settings are you using to get those Trich shots?? very nice by the way.

Now, my babies...only my second grow. 400w HPS - FF Ocean Forest soil - all organic ferts.. been on 12/12 since 9/10/10 ( 47 days ) how close do you think? Any other sage advice for a sorta noob?

heres a few shots of the whole setup




for some reason its not letting upload anymore pics in the post...will follow up


----------



## aquanaut (Oct 26, 2010)

*@xdrgreenthumbx - *I'm using a Canon 100mm Macro f/2.8 lens on a 550d, the image was shot and then cropped.


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Oct 26, 2010)

#1




#2


#3


----------



## jblaze221 (Oct 26, 2010)

is there any way to know when to start a flush?


----------



## justparanoid (Oct 26, 2010)

with hydro grows i flush for one week before chop. I use plain water and no nutrients. 

JP


----------



## silasx (Oct 26, 2010)

how bout this one?


----------



## hotshot323232 (Oct 26, 2010)

HOw long left do i have?? i just put it outside in the morning and bring it in at night


----------



## green thumb115 (Oct 27, 2010)




----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2010)

green thumb115 said:


> View attachment 1235651View attachment 1235650View attachment 1235649


another month or more.


----------



## Bluntbabe (Oct 27, 2010)

So what am I looking for when looking at the Trichs (crystals) in terms of colour? Haze? To tell when it's ready. Has anyone tried Advanced Nutrients Big Bud Bloom Enhancer? Thanks for any help! I will try to get a pic tomorrow for some advice on chop down time.

Also, how do you tell if you let it grow too long? I know they can loose potency if let past their prime. Thanks!


----------



## hotshot323232 (Oct 27, 2010)

how much longer for mine???


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Oct 27, 2010)

sorry for the repost, just looking for an answer from anyone? I'm thinking another 3 weeks or so?
*




*

#1




#2


#3
​


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2010)

xdrgreenthumbx said:


> sorry for the repost, just looking for an answer from anyone? I'm thinking another 3 weeks or so?
> *
> 
> 
> ...


another 3 weeks or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2010)

hotshot323232 said:


> HOw long left do i have?? i just put it outside in the morning and bring it in at night



2 more weeks, or so.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 27, 2010)

I kinda lost track cus of rain/bad weather and they didn't really grow much for a week. Any idea how many weeks left on this? 

Btw do you think hair browning early affects yield? I've had this problem on half my plants this grow and I can't figure out if it's because of under or over-nuting.







and this one? (are green hairs a sign of deficiency?)


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Oct 27, 2010)

thanks FDD... love the information you post up here. I consider you reliable because you actually post pics along with very detailed instructions to back it all up.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2010)

anomolies said:


> I kinda lost track cus of rain/bad weather and they didn't really grow much for a week. Any idea how many weeks left on this?
> 
> Btw do you think hair browning early affects yield? I've had this problem on half my plants this grow and I can't figure out if it's because of under or over-nuting.
> 
> ...


green hairs means it's still growing. 

looks like 10 - 14 more days on both those.


----------



## anomolies (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response. Yea I thought 2 weeks too, but hopefully the Qleaner in the second pic swells up more cus the buds are kinda small. 

You sure it's fine? cus I think the hairs have been green and curled like that since week 3-4. Actually I don't think it ever had white hairs.
Wondering if it needs more P/K or something.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 27, 2010)

yeah, i'm sure.


----------



## tlsdrm73 (Oct 28, 2010)

lemme kno wut u think? its been 6 full weeks since first day 12/12...

this is grapefruit 


this is bubblegum


trainwreck


widow-haze


thanks in advance


----------



## asaph (Oct 28, 2010)

hello, is this one ready yet?  or how long

thanks!


been flowering for long time (july 26th) but unstable photo conditions.


----------



## maverik713 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey fdd, got another one for you.

Barney's Farm Crimea Blue
65 days flowering


All advice is much appreciated.


----------



## axis (Oct 28, 2010)

any ideas ?


----------



## Greeny Thumb (Oct 28, 2010)

So what do you think how much more time do they need?


----------



## stonyt (Oct 28, 2010)

Two days ago, I thought I was close. But now I have all these new white hairs and the tops of the buds look like they have new growth.
View attachment 1238159


----------



## Dr. Pot (Oct 28, 2010)

Just took a couple. They went to 12/12 cycle on 9/12/10. It's currently 10/28/10 (6 weeks)..man how time slows when you can't smoke and just get to sit and watch your tasty tasty bud get better and better looking.

(GENETICS UNKNOWN)


----------



## blazeddd (Oct 29, 2010)

yo what up man.. got some god bud on the left and purple ak on the right. both clones.
im thinkin 2 - 3 more weeks of feedin then flush em? 
starting to smell like pineapple when i open the door.. lol


----------



## Skoad (Oct 29, 2010)

So what do you think about my plants? Ive had some pretty big issues with dryness coming on lately. One of my two plants is dead now. It dried itself up like a 212yr old lady. Now this plant is starting to show signs of dryness (as if you cant tell by those disgusting leaves) but the buds still have some moisture in them. If they arnt ready I will let them go, if you say they are ready, im chopping them tomorrow.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hogg (Oct 29, 2010)

That plant in your last plant was too stressed, dont think it'll do much more so I'd say harvest that one at least. In the future realize the earliest most plant will finish is 8 weeks most will go 10-12 even some Indicas. Good Luck!


----------



## Volta90 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey guys, would anyone be so kind as to give me an idea of how much longer this baby has?


----------



## Skoad (Oct 29, 2010)

proveerc said:


> #4138 Hogg - was this a response to my post pal?



I was wondering the same thing about myself lol. Guess woulda been nice if he quoted one of us


----------



## mzta9 (Oct 29, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if these are ready? 2 plants outdoors in southeast US. Probably have our first frost soon.


----------



## wsf (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey there, how much time would you say these plants have left? We were planning on harvesting the second one in a day or two, is this right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 29, 2010)

I could be wrong but I think you have quiet a while to go man sorry.


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 29, 2010)

that was to dr. pot sorry I messed up


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 29, 2010)

Same thing happened to me with barneys LSD.. Watch them closely they are very very close there picking it on right now id check the colors with a 30x scope atleast if I were you .. you maybe ready to go


stonyt said:


> Two days ago, I thought I was close. But now I have all these new white hairs and the tops of the buds look like they have new growth.
> View attachment 1238157View attachment 1238158View attachment 1238159


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 29, 2010)

How long has it been flowering over 8 weeks id assume?


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 29, 2010)

its really hard to tell from those pics ..to hard to get even a clue sorry


----------



## Skoad (Oct 29, 2010)

Are you able to tell from my post at #4136 (page 414)


----------



## stonyt (Oct 29, 2010)

Islandersrock34 said:


> How long has it been flowering over 8 weeks id assume?


 Tomorrow will be day 60. Trichs are still mostly clear though. I did snip a nugget and ran it on the dehydrator. Buzz wasn't bad but not great either.


----------



## probo24 (Oct 29, 2010)

These purps clones were put into 12/12 mid august. They started budding 8/30/10
They're 60 days female today.
I think they're close, what do you think?


----------



## Serious Weeds (Oct 29, 2010)

How is it going there fdd2blk. I have three pineapple chunk here 55 days into flower wanted to see what you thought. The breeder site claims 55 to 60 days to flower, but most the other grows around are taking a bit longer.

Plant #1


Plant #2


Plant#3


----------



## halftime (Oct 29, 2010)

Beginning of week 5 . What you guys think? kandy kushxpurp


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 30, 2010)

probo24 said:


> These purps clones were put into 12/12 mid august. They started budding 8/30/10
> They're 60 days female today.
> I think they're close, what do you think?


Look very good and look very close to me too!!



Serious Weeds said:


> How is it going there fdd2blk. I have three pineapple chunk here 55 days into flower wanted to see what you thought. The breeder site claims 55 to 60 days to flower, but most the other grows around are taking a bit longer.
> 
> Plant #1
> View attachment 1239800View attachment 1239804View attachment 1239807
> ...


They still look like they have a good 2+ weeks bro...



halftime said:


> Beginning of week 5 . What you guys think? kandy kushxpurp


Lookin tasty, 3 weeks I'd guess.


----------



## Rollbluntz (Oct 30, 2010)

Anyone give me an estimate of how many weeks left?


----------



## Dr. Pot (Oct 30, 2010)

Islandersrock34 said:


> that was to dr. pot sorry I messed up


Thanks. I'm in no rush. But I've also been applying for some "corporate" positions and haven't had a toke in 4 weeks. Watching my green grow and not smoking anything makes time go by slowly.


----------



## dbkick (Oct 30, 2010)

Purple urkle just starting week 10. oh I forgot to mention I started a 2 week flush 1 week ago so please don't tell me "another 2 weeks", thanks.


----------



## sonny101 (Oct 30, 2010)

Evening Fdd,
Bin on your sticky for harvest times and my mate told me to post here as you might see it a bit quicker. 
This is my first attempt at growing. Im growing a K2 strain that i dont no much about, just bought it before i did my research!!! Anyway im in coco and using canna. Had alot of help from a fellow RIU member and to be fair wouldnt have got as far as i have without all his help.
Anyway what do you wreckon, how far off do you think i am, one two or three weeks??????
Cheers
S


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 30, 2010)

Alright, fdd is busy obviously so I'll do my best to give you guys a decent estimate until he comes back around.


sonny101 said:


> Evening Fdd,
> Bin on your sticky for harvest times and my mate told me to post here as you might see it a bit quicker.
> This is my first attempt at growing. Im growing a K2 strain that i dont no much about, just bought it before i did my research!!! Anyway im in coco and using canna. Had alot of help from a fellow RIU member and to be fair wouldnt have got as far as i have without all his help.
> Anyway what do you wreckon, how far off do you think i am, one two or three weeks??????
> ...


Around 3 weeks out..


dbkick said:


> Purple urkle just starting week 10. oh I forgot to mention I started a 2 week flush 1 week ago so please don't tell me "another 2 weeks", thanks.


Looks about a week out to me, should be pretty close but I'm sure it could go another 2 if you wanted to push it..



Rollbluntz said:


> Anyone give me an estimate of how many weeks left?


 3 + weeks


----------



## atrumblood (Oct 30, 2010)

Here is mine. I managed to get 1 good close up of the trichs. I don't think she's done. What do you guys think?

Here is a link to the full rez pic.


----------



## littleflavio (Oct 31, 2010)

please tell me how many more weeks...i am just borrowing a camera and i know it will take a few more weeks but i may not be able to borrow the camera again so a help would really be appreciated


----------



## Islandersrock34 (Oct 31, 2010)

probo24 said:


> These purps clones were put into 12/12 mid august. They started budding 8/30/10
> They're 60 days female today.
> I think they're close, what do you think?


 those beauties look done


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Oct 31, 2010)

Sorry for the terrible quality. How long? (These are all the same plant) They are 10 weeks in under a 400w cmh


----------



## homer371 (Oct 31, 2010)

here's my sour d again, 63 days from 12/12. aching to chop her but she still has some white pistils popping out. trichs mostly cloudy, a few amber...





thanks for the feedback!


----------



## unibomber420 (Oct 31, 2010)

What you guys think, not bad for a first grow... can't wait till she's done....How much longer... it's killing me. hahaha
Also can you tell me anything else about it, like what kind or bud or strain it is? Unknown bagseed that I planted in my backyard in april.


----------



## kb12679 (Oct 31, 2010)

Week 6 of my master kush how do they look? Howong so you guy think


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 31, 2010)

atrumblood said:


> Here is mine. I managed to get 1 good close up of the trichs. I don't think she's done. What do you guys think?
> 
> Here is a link to the full rez pic.


Looks pretty close from the pic to me.



littleflavio said:


> please tell me how many more weeks...i am just borrowing a camera and i know it will take a few more weeks but i may not be able to borrow the camera again so a help would really be appreciated


I would say 2 give or take a few days, damn those are nice trees!



homer371 said:


> here's my sour d again, 63 days from 12/12. aching to chop her but she still has some white pistils popping out. trichs mostly cloudy, a few amber...
> 
> View attachment 1242619View attachment 1242617View attachment 1242621
> 
> ...


Whats up homer, looks pretty close. My guess would be 7-10 days.



unibomber420 said:


> What you guys think, not bad for a first grow... can't wait till she's done....How much longer... it's killing me. hahaha
> Also can you tell me anything else about it, like what kind or bud or strain it is? Unknown bagseed that I planted in my backyard in april.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1242670View attachment 1242671View attachment 1242672View attachment 1242673View attachment 1242674View attachment 1242675View attachment 1242676


I would say shes ready when you are, maybe another week if you can stand it  nice first grow! No idea on the strain..



kb12679 said:


> Week 6 of my master kush how do they look? Howong so you guy think


Looking good, probably around 3 weeks to go..


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Oct 31, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Sorry for the terrible quality. How long? (These are all the same plant) They are 10 weeks in under a 400w cmh
> 
> 
> View attachment 1242317View attachment 1242316
> View attachment 1242315


Missed ya ape, my bad lol.. I would say somewhere around 3 weeks.


----------



## jemstone (Oct 31, 2010)

afpak indoor day 62


----------



## snow9 (Nov 1, 2010)

Here is mine..how long to go in your opinion?


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 1, 2010)

a few shots after the rain...a little mold was taken out on one part like few days ago. how many more weeks? this tree has been out in the rain for a few weeks now


----------



## nyganja2790 (Nov 1, 2010)

these arent the best pics but

View attachment 1243751View attachment 1243753


----------



## JJH (Nov 1, 2010)

Alright, This is my first grow, so I'm not exactly how much longer we are looking at here.
This is my LA Woman grow
We have lots of ambering happening already
I know that we had mites  Got it under control now thou


----------



## 420kushhaze (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey FDD, how long ya think?? shood i start flush....

View attachment 1244069View attachment 1244070View attachment 1244071

Thanks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 1, 2010)

420kushhaze said:


> Hey FDD, how long ya think?? shood i start flush....
> 
> View attachment 1244069View attachment 1244070View attachment 1244071
> 
> Thanks!!


looks like 3 more weeks yet.


----------



## stonyt (Nov 1, 2010)

Are we there yet?


----------



## 420kushhaze (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank u for fast reply!!!


----------



## chefyD (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey bro' my first grow,  end of 3rd week........your thoughts


----------



## Stonedkila (Nov 1, 2010)

Here are my Nirvana Bubbleioious "auto-flower" that dint flower till i put them into 12/12 they are 4 weeks 2 days into flower. They said 60 days start to finish flowering on week 3 but dint. I think ther pretty much done. tell me what ya think smells great to
full plant shot ////main cola////sub cola


----------



## Supernaut JM (Nov 1, 2010)

Sativa dominant, 11 weeks into flower - she just keeps going. Trichs 25/75 cloudy/clear. Two, three weeks?


----------



## asaph (Nov 2, 2010)

can i get a time estimate plz?

unknown strain, flowering since sep 26, 250 hps

 

also do you think i should worry about poor foliage, and apparent lack of crystals? i just dunno about the strain, could be a white widow or some nigerian strain i dunno. There was really nothing I could do about the foliage, I use no nutes (except twice some K juice and sometimes bioheaven but no strong npks) ph is about 7 according to the analog meter, i have flushed the soil before, also tried foliar feeding but nothing stopped the yellowing and curling. Then again this happens to all my plants in early flowering regardless of strain, soil, pot size etc. some get it harder though, like this one. losing leaves all over the place.

suggestions anyone?


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 2, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> a few shots after the rain...a little mold was taken out on one part like few days ago. how many more weeks? this tree has been out in the rain for a few weeks now


bump...bump please check my pics on the previous page thanks


----------



## LunaSetti (Nov 2, 2010)

This plant has been through so much. She started flowering way early outside (in may), and then we moved her to a sunnier location and she reverted. She didn't start flowering again until early September, and with cold temperatures here, we had to bring her in to finish. Now, it seems like different areas of the plant are finishing at different times? Also, she is starting to hermie, I've plucked the only pollen sac I noticed off, but I'm sure that there may be others I am not seeing. Any thoughts?? 2 more weeks maybe? Or cut her now with milky trichs to avoid self-pollination? She is growing under 4 t5 bulbs, a 75W 2700k cfl, and a few other 2700k cfl's. Trichs on the bottom of the plant are turning amber and the pistils are orange, on top, she is still shooting out new pistils and the trichs are cloudy. This is our first grow, so any advise is greatly appreciated!


----------



## april (Nov 2, 2010)

anyone wanna guess? they have been growing a long time, i fucked up big time (newbie) but they still flowered a few months ago.


----------



## anomolies (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm thinking 5-7 days on this SpaceBomb? I'm waiting for the calyxes to swell more (does it look like it won't swell anymore?)
This strain gets done incredibly fast, only in week 6.
















Close up:


----------



## BigBadWolfe (Nov 2, 2010)

Unknown sativa. About 6 weeks into flowering, mixture of 1k hps and natural sunlight. I'm thinking about 4 more weeks, what do you think?


----------



## tql (Nov 2, 2010)

These are two AK-47s who are three days into the 7th week of flowering. I apologize for the lack of quality in the pix; only have a cell phone to use. They've had some bug issues that stressed them quite a bit, and the colas around the middles of the plants seem to be more mature than the main stem at the top? I'm guessing about two weeks left until harvest, start flushing soon?


----------



## Snowboarder4Life (Nov 3, 2010)

I would go ahead and flush them. They look fine enough to take down whenever you want.


----------



## Davooo (Nov 3, 2010)

hey im from west australia and have these nice plants up an coming dno when to harvest though alot of hairs still white and scrawny buds what do you think??? sorry bowt the pic too i need a good close upView attachment 1247379


----------



## Mr. Trees (Nov 3, 2010)

yo fdd, need your help again. same first time grow, soil, ffof, 400whps, tap water and molasses. 2 final plants: 1 killawatt and 1 chronic. 8 weeks in. how much longer brotha?


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 3, 2010)

page 420. woot.


----------



## JJC588 (Nov 3, 2010)

Awful phone camera, my digital got destroyed in my move to my new place. It has about 40% orange hairs left on it. I haven't checked the tricoms yet but its on its 5th week of flowering. I hoping in two weeks she'll be done.




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## Fenda (Nov 3, 2010)

im Thinkn bout 1-2 weeks but more likely two?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

Fenda said:


> im Thinkn bout 1-2 weeks but more likely two?View attachment 1248784View attachment 1248788


maybe even 3.


----------



## Weedeez (Nov 3, 2010)

Let me know your thoughts, 3 diff plants here, one is a dark green, the other 2 are very light green and some leaves are turning yellow.  

Started on CFLS (200 watt total) first month of budding, now they are on 600 watt hps, dimmable ballast at 75% (450 watts)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

Weedeez said:


> Let me know your thoughts, 3 diff plants here, one is a dark green, the other 2 are very light green and some leaves are turning yellow.



the dark one can go a week or so longer. the others look like they are about done.


----------



## anomolies (Nov 3, 2010)

you skipped mine! =[


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

i'm just getting back on track. there are too many to go back thru. sorry if i missed anyone.

and you all really gotta stop posting such BIG pics. thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

anomolies said:


> you skipped mine! =[


the space bomb looks done.


----------



## tlsdrm73 (Nov 3, 2010)

glad your back!!! i'll try this again  this was about a week ago...disregard the pm 

last week was the end of week 6 of 12/12

Grapefruit


Bubblegum


thanks and much love!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 3, 2010)

tlsdrm73 said:


> glad your back!!! i'll try this again  this was about a week ago...disregard the pm
> 
> last week was the end of week 6 of 12/12
> 
> ...



those all look really close. i'd say, whenever you are ready.


----------



## abervaldez (Nov 3, 2010)

*HEY GUYS, sorry for the late intro but grows are all looking outstanding, glad to be a new part of this great community. 

Ok so I have a medical grow going for New Mexico, I am a caregiver. I have a 10x10 growroom with 4 1000 watt hps lamps also have t5s around the entire perimiter to add addtl blue spectrum, i chose to grow autoflowers initially but also added some others to the batch. I am using the advanced nutrient line with iguana juice grow and bloom, voodoo juice, pirhana, and tarantula, currently am feeding iguana grow, cal mag grow, b52, voodoo juice, pirhana and tarantula. My autoflowers are (iranian, iranian X g13, iranian X chemdog all from DR.GREENTHUMB.) now in their appx 7th week of FULL veg no flowering yet, and tallest is curretnly 26 1/2" tall, smallest about 21". I also have grandaddy purple, chemdog, LA woman, and Herijuana all from clones except the GDP which is from seed, id love to get some input, ill be putting pics on here shortly, i do have tons of videos constantly updated



PLEASE CHECK OUT MY VIDEOS ON YOUTUBE, SEARCH FOR NEW MEXICO MEDICAL marijuana GROW, my screen name is STUDABER. I LOOK forward to any input and knowledge that can be passed my way! good day and good growing!!!!!!    


www.youtube.com/user/studaber​
*


----------



## tlsdrm73 (Nov 3, 2010)

thanks fade!!! i'm gonna let em go another week for flushing and probably give them another week after that just to get a better yeild...they didn't produce many colas with more than 3 or 4 lil buds on em :/ so i'll see what happens...i still haven't noticed any amber trichs yet


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 4, 2010)

please check mine at page 418 pls thanks


----------



## growin big (Nov 4, 2010)

View attachment 1249479View attachment 1249478View attachment 1249477View attachment 1249476


----------



## asaph (Nov 4, 2010)

hello fdd, wb

need you time estimate on these two:

1.  - indica (?) - flowering since sep 26

2. View attachment 1249518View attachment 1249519 - sativa (?) - flowering since aug 5


----------



## maverik713 (Nov 4, 2010)

maverik713 said:


> Hey fdd, got another one for you.
> 
> Barney's Farm Crimea Blue
> 65 days flowering
> ...


Original post date was 10/28. Plants were pulled on 11/2. Just wondering what your advice would have been. Thanks in advance and welcome back!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

growin big said:


> View attachment 1249479View attachment 1249478View attachment 1249477View attachment 1249476View attachment 1249475


3 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

asaph said:


> hello fdd, wb
> 
> need you time estimate on these two:
> 
> ...



3 weeks and 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

maverik713 said:


> Original post date was 10/28. Plants were pulled on 11/2. Just wondering what your advice would have been. Thanks in advance and welcome back!



i think you were right on schedule.


----------



## Disinfect.me (Nov 4, 2010)

How much longer? She's a white rhino
Thanks for the help man


----------



## nightwulf1974 (Nov 4, 2010)

Fdd2blk,

I first thank you for the wealth of information and your time. I have my 5th grow under my belt now and she is nearing the end. It is a Raspberry Cough strain from Nirvana. Today is day 52 of flower and I know she is near the end. The strain information on flowering time says 9 -11 weeks so I am nearing end of week 8. I have looked at the trichs and am already seeing amber maybe 15 - 20 % so so. Most of my pistols have receded but I still see white hairs forming. Can you take a peek and see what you think?


----------



## stonyt (Nov 4, 2010)

I know she's close. Flowering 9 weeks now.


----------



## zorr (Nov 4, 2010)

Fdd2blk, @ 8 Weeks end, how are we looking? Thanks for the help my friend...

Bubblicious





Jock Horror..


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

Disinfect.me said:


> How much longer? She's a white rhino
> Thanks for the help man
> View attachment 1250172View attachment 1250173View attachment 1250175



2 more weeks from what i can tell.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

nightwulf1974 said:


> Fdd2blk,
> 
> I first thank you for the wealth of information and your time. I have my 5th grow under my belt now and she is nearing the end. It is a Raspberry Cough strain from Nirvana. Today is day 52 of flower and I know she is near the end. The strain information on flowering time says 9 -11 weeks so I am nearing end of week 8. I have looked at the trichs and am already seeing amber maybe 15 - 20 % so so. Most of my pistols have receded but I still see white hairs forming. Can you take a peek and see what you think?
> 
> ...



5 to 7 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

stonyt said:


> I know she's close. Flowering 9 weeks now.
> 
> View attachment 1250353View attachment 1250354View attachment 1250355View attachment 1250356


maybe another week on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 4, 2010)

zorr said:


> Fdd2blk, @ 8 Weeks end, how are we looking? Thanks for the help my friend...



those are all done.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 4, 2010)

Alright, Lets see if I'm close  I'm thinking 2 weeks for plant 1 and 1 weeks for pant 2. What do you think? Both around 45 days 

Plant 1
View attachment 1251296View attachment 1251295
Plant 2
View attachment 1251293View attachment 1251292


----------



## earthly bling (Nov 4, 2010)

hi, this is my first post here and first grow. 

there are two different strains ( the first and last pic are of one, the others of the other) , if you can give me an idea what they might be? 

there in their 5th week of flowering
i know they are small cola's but they are looking ready from what ive read. the lower ones arent as developed so i was thinking of cutting the top ones off first,
what do u think?

cheers


----------



## blazeddd (Nov 5, 2010)

yo what up fdk.. got 2 plants just finishing up week 6 tonight.

Purple AK

God Bud (main stem got fucked up..)


when should i start flushin?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Alright, Lets see if I'm close  I'm thinking 2 weeks for plant 1 and 1 weeks for pant 2. What do you think? Both around 45 days
> 
> Plant 1
> View attachment 1251296View attachment 1251295
> ...


sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

earthly bling said:


> hi, this is my first post here and first grow.
> 
> there are two different strains ( the first and last pic are of one, the others of the other) , if you can give me an idea what they might be?
> 
> ...



i'd give those at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds about right.


 Thanks bro!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> yo what up fdk.. got 2 plants just finishing up week 6 tonight.
> 
> Purple AK
> View attachment 1251415View attachment 1251413View attachment 1251417View attachment 1251418
> ...




i'd start watering with plain water now.


----------



## stonyt (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks FDD. You da man!


----------



## Davooo (Nov 5, 2010)

fdd2blk just wondering when these girls will be ready to harvest any suggestions on the strain would be great to much appreciated mate cheers


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Nov 5, 2010)

Finally have good pics. This is all the same plant: How long?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

Davooo said:


> fdd2blk just wondering when these girls will be ready to harvest any suggestions on the strain would be great to much appreciated mate cheersView attachment 1251711


really hard to tell from that far away. maybe a week or two.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Finally have good pics. This is all the same plant: How long?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1251855View attachment 1251854View attachment 1251853View attachment 1251852View attachment 1251851View attachment 1251850View attachment 1251849
> View attachment 1251848


that one could go on for many more weeks. i'd give it another week or so and chop it.


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks! It was supposed to be a Jamacian Sativa, but the thing flowered way way differently than the other seeds. Smells extremely strong of lemon. Love it.


----------



## Jude Darlene (Nov 5, 2010)

I know this is a pitiful plant but it's my first grow. Please let me know when it will be ready. Thanks


----------



## Jude Darlene (Nov 5, 2010)

This may be a better pic


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 5, 2010)

Random bagseed sativa - it's been flowering for 12 weeks and a day now. How much longer ya think? Thanks man. I've never had experience with a more pure sativa strain. Again, appreciate all the help and wisdom.

-Bonzai pruner


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 5, 2010)

Ravi Shankari said:


> View attachment 1252381View attachment 1252383 Random bagseed sativa - it's been flowering for 12 weeks and a day now. How much longer ya think? Thanks man. I've never had experience with a more pure sativa strain. Again, appreciate all the help and wisdom.
> 
> -Bonzai pruner


 here are shots of the plant and a single cola


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 5, 2010)

Aloha Brah....you think this buggah is ready to harvest? (ak-48 7 weeks)


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 5, 2010)

heres a cheese my last plant that will be ready to harvest for the year. how many more weeks do you think? thanks in advance


----------



## stayhiggh (Nov 5, 2010)

i got a nug shot from my first indoor cfl harvest.. bagseed i might add  i thought alot of the hairs looked orange but idk how much percent is orange and dont have any type of microscope but need to invest in one to monitor trics


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

Jude Darlene said:


> View attachment 1252360View attachment 1252359I know this is a pitiful plant but it's my first grow. Please let me know when it will be ready. Thanks


looks like a few more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

Ravi Shankari said:


> View attachment 1252381View attachment 1252383 Random bagseed sativa - it's been flowering for 12 weeks and a day now. How much longer ya think? Thanks man. I've never had experience with a more pure sativa strain. Again, appreciate all the help and wisdom.
> 
> -Bonzai pruner


12 weeks? i'd chop it.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 5, 2010)

hijack 37 dAYS.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Aloha Brah....you think this buggah is ready to harvest? (ak-48 7 weeks)


maybe another week, if that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> heres a cheese my last plant that will be ready to harvest for the year. how many more weeks do you think? thanks in advance


that looks really close. i'd say any day now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

stayhiggh said:


> i got a nug shot from my first indoor cfl harvest.. bagseed i might add  i thought alot of the hairs looked orange but idk how much percent is orange and dont have any type of microscope but need to invest in one to monitor trics
> 
> View attachment 1252753


10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

captain chronizzle said:


> hijack 37 dAYS.


looks sticky.  they love to be fed, lots.


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2010)

any estimates? its my first indoor i know she aint much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 5, 2010)

april said:


> View attachment 1252836View attachment 1252838View attachment 1252839 any estimates? its my first indoor i know she aint much.



3 more weeks.


----------



## april (Nov 5, 2010)

Thank u !!


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 12 weeks? i'd chop it.


I've heard 2 more weeks from some people. It's just hard to say. I'd say about 50percent of the pistils have receded in the colas, but the trichs still haven't mushroomed out. They're still "smaller" if that makes sense. I'll take some more pics today. Thanks fdd


----------



## LunaSetti (Nov 6, 2010)

She's starting to hermie on one branch...  2-3 weeks still??


----------



## elgringosteve (Nov 6, 2010)

Growing in sunny Spain. How long do you think? Anyone know what type this is?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

LunaSetti said:


> She's starting to hermie on one branch...  2-3 weeks still??



yeah. 2 to 3 to go. if the hermie parts are minimal it won't be that bad. you might get a white seed or two.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

elgringosteve said:


> Growing in sunny Spain. How long do you think? Anyone know what type this is?



you forgot the pics.


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 6, 2010)

View attachment 1253238

Top Colas 12 weeks and 2 days

View attachment 1253239

Lower branching

A lot of people are saying 2 more weeks? Should I harvest now? or wait it out? Thanks again guys, like I said...I've never grown a sativa dominant plant, at least...this pure.


-Bonzai


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe another week, if that.


Thanks Man! i just put her in the closet for some dark time!


----------



## Delta-9 (Nov 6, 2010)

I don't understand how someone can ask if their plant is done when there is white hairs growing out of it.


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks really close. i'd say any day now.


thanks good to hear on that one...appreciate that!!!


----------



## littleflavio (Nov 6, 2010)

Delta-9 said:


> I don't understand how someone can ask if their plant is done when there is white hairs growing out of it.


i had some cases where my plants are growing new white hairs...even if it has a lot of red hairs. id like to know the answer on this one as well


----------



## sandmonkey (Nov 6, 2010)

Ravi Shankari said:


> View attachment 1253238
> 
> Top Colas 12 weeks and 2 days
> 
> ...




They still have a few more weeks to go. A lot of new growth (normal for a Sativa; even at harvest), and calyxes still haven't swollen. My pure indicas (Soma A+) are on their 13th week of flowering so don't worry 

But DAMN looks like them spider mites got your girls bad


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

Ravi Shankari said:


> View attachment 1253238
> 
> Top Colas 12 weeks and 2 days
> 
> ...


it could go 2 more weeks, if you want to wait it out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

Delta-9 said:


> I don't understand how someone can ask if their plant is done when there is white hairs growing out of it.



i don't either, especially after seeing 2000 other pics of the exact same thing.


----------



## Ravi Shankari (Nov 6, 2010)

sandmonkey said:


> They still have a few more weeks to go. A lot of new growth (normal for a Sativa; even at harvest), and calyxes still haven't swollen. My pure indicas (Soma A+) are on their 13th week of flowering so don't worry
> 
> But DAMN looks like them spider mites got your girls bad


yeah man, they're little bastards...I've been through so much shit lately...moved grow spots 3x due to fucking douche-bag relatives...it sucks, man. I just need to get my own place. appreciate the feedback, though.


----------



## stonyt (Nov 6, 2010)

littleflavio said:


> i had some cases where my plants are growing new white hairs...even if it has a lot of red hairs. id like to know the answer on this one as well


 Mine was nearly all red for 4 or 5 days and then bang new white ones all over and she's nine weeks into flowering.


----------



## Aaces (Nov 6, 2010)

Okay so here are some pics of my first ever (bagseed) grow. Wondering how far out I am and also if you can tell if it's sativa or indica? I'm thinking sativa based on the fact I started her around the first week of July. Anyway, love to know what you think.


----------



## JimmyTheJaw (Nov 6, 2010)

how long for these, there are two plants here, one further on than the other, im moving soon and cant take them with me, i just dont want to have to harvest early

mataro blue







barneys farm lsd


----------



## growin big (Nov 6, 2010)

I would like you to look at 2 more and let me know how long they have left and when to start the flush.also at what piont do the flowers start to swell.the first 3 are diesel krypto and the other 3 are purple diesel also is peak potency at half amber.do you start to flush when trics start to turn amber or what.thank for your time and knowlage


----------



## tql (Nov 6, 2010)

tql said:


> Hey fdd, first grow, and these are two AK-47s who are just starting their 8th week of flowering. I apologize for the lack of quality in the pix; only have a cell phone to use. They've had some bug issues that stressed them quite a bit, and the colas around the middles of the plants seem to be more mature than the main stem at the top? I'm guessing about a week or so until harvest, start flushing soon?
> View attachment 1246440View attachment 1246443View attachment 1246446View attachment 1246447View attachment 1246448


Posted that a few days ago, but I have some better (or maybe just closer?) pictures now. Just flushed the plants (to help alleviate salt build-up), so I'm wondering if I should keep flushing and harvest, or maybe feed them a few more times and flush again? These are from the AKs:


I might stop by in another week or two to inquire about my Hawaiian Skunk, but I don't have any pictures of the whole plant, just ones similar to the three above.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

Aaces said:


> Okay so here are some pics of my first ever (bagseed) grow. Wondering how far out I am and also if you can tell if it's sativa or indica? I'm thinking sativa based on the fact I started her around the first week of July. Anyway, love to know what you think.View attachment 1253849View attachment 1253850View attachment 1253851View attachment 1253852View attachment 1253853View attachment 1253854View attachment 1253855



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

JimmyTheJaw said:


> how long for these, there are two plants here, one further on than the other, im moving soon and cant take them with me, i just dont want to have to harvest early
> 
> mataro blue
> 
> ...


looks like 3 more weeks for both those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 6, 2010)

growin big said:


> I would like you to look at 2 more and let me know how long they have left and when to start the flush.also at what piont do the flowers start to swell.the first 3 are diesel krypto and the other 3 are purple diesel also is peak potency at half amber.do you start to flush when trics start to turn amber or what.thank for your time and knowlage
> View attachment 1253941View attachment 1253942View attachment 1253939View attachment 1253949View attachment 1253950View attachment 1253951


i start to flush when they have 2 weeks left. those all have at least 3.


----------



## uahn (Nov 6, 2010)

can you tell from these?


----------



## stabone (Nov 7, 2010)

Armageddon, was thinking about chopping tomorrow. what do you think?


----------



## omertaitalia (Nov 7, 2010)

looks bomb stabone, what are the trichs looking like?


----------



## tql (Nov 7, 2010)

tql said:


> Posted that a few days ago, but I have some better (or maybe just closer?) pictures now. Just flushed the plants (to help alleviate salt build-up), so I'm wondering if I should keep flushing and harvest, or maybe feed them a few more times and flush again? These are from the AKs:
> View attachment 1254104View attachment 1254105View attachment 1254106
> 
> I might stop by in another week or two to inquire about my Hawaiian Skunk, but I don't have any pictures of the whole plant, just ones similar to the three above.
> ...


Hey why am I being ignored? I tried to provide the pictures you requested, I also have some close ups of the trichs. This is my first grow, but I suspect these will be ready in about a week and could really use a second opinion. Can SOMEONE please help me out? If the problem is with my pictures, could you please let me know? Thanks


----------



## stabone (Nov 7, 2010)

omertaitalia said:


> looks bomb stabone, what are the trichs looking like?


 about 80% milky, there at day 70 today


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2010)

uahn said:


> View attachment 1254341View attachment 1254340View attachment 1254339View attachment 1254338View attachment 1254337View attachment 1254336
> 
> can you tell from these?


looks like about 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2010)

stabone said:


> View attachment 1254413View attachment 1254414View attachment 1254415View attachment 1254416
> 
> Armageddon, was thinking about chopping tomorrow. what do you think?


looks about done to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 7, 2010)

tql said:


> Hey why am I being ignored? I tried to provide the pictures you requested, I also have some close ups of the trichs. This is my first grow, but I suspect these will be ready in about a week and could really use a second opinion. Can SOMEONE please help me out? If the problem is with my pictures, could you please let me know? Thanks


i missed your full plant pics because i was away and busy. i saw your trich pics but i can't tell from those. i'm really not ignoring you.


----------



## thcscreener (Nov 7, 2010)

uahn said:


> View attachment 1254341View attachment 1254340View attachment 1254339View attachment 1254338View attachment 1254337View attachment 1254336
> 
> can you tell from these?


Uahn,



These are not ready. Each of the buds have different stages of development. Pic 1 & 5 looks close to harvest, but it looks like it just started to fill out. Pic 1 & 5 will have a couple more weeks to go. It looks like the flowers are developing new hairs and are still filling in.

The other pics (inner flowers), appear to need 3 weeks +. It is hard to tell the overall plant condition without a full picture, but with the inner buds looking the way it is, in comparison to the larger cola pics, I would start the water only diet in one week, and start closely watching the triches, leaves, and bud fullness after 2.5 weeks. Your plants appear to be healthy enough, and have quite a bit of nutrient to pass and exhaust. You'll notice the stickiness begin to develop more as time passes. The water will help push some of the nutrients through the plant (some of the leaf tips on the inner flower pics have slight yellowing). 

It's my preference of growing, but that's what I would do.


----------



## roofies (Nov 7, 2010)

Hey any help would be appreciated. I started these plants a long time ago and they have been through hell and back and still turned out looking pretty good. Its my first grow and to be honest I dont know how old these are at all actually. I am not sure when they went into flowering but any help on when I could hack them down to smoke them would be great. I do know that they are either White Rhino, Short Rider, or Snow White all femz from Nirvana. Thanks if you can help me at all!




And screw it while Im here....How long roughly on these guys? They have the same story but looks better to me


----------



## roofies (Nov 7, 2010)

sorry the pics are not so hot


----------



## Magnificient (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's one for you. I lost track of time and don't know how old the plant is.


----------



## KushLuvR (Nov 9, 2010)

Purple Widow has been flushing for about a week now. Im thinkin bout choppin sometimes withint the next 6 days.

GRapefruit ICE is somewhere between week 6-8 of flowering

Good shit on keepin this thread runnin btw..its been goin 4 quite some time i see


----------



## JohnJohnson1 (Nov 9, 2010)

2 plants, 3 photos of each, using the general guide of 50-70% of hairs turned brown the second plant should be pretty close but just want a second opinion!! some info on the plants first.... grown from bag seed (good smoke) in soil under 400W MH then about a month under 400W HPS started having trouble with them turning brown rapidly (was my first indoor grow so i panicked) repotted the plants and gave the roots a superthrive bath because i had read this can help overcome rootrot, back under lights for another 2 weeks and became hermie, not sure if this was from the stress of repotting or what but got down hearted and put them outside away from my females indoors, since they been outside i check them often and pinch off pollen sacks before they have a chance to open, they have been outside for almost 2 months a recovered very well... so what is your opinion please?


----------



## tanman1990 (Nov 9, 2010)

What do you think for my 2 lowryder #2's?


Plant 1
View attachment 1259673View attachment 1259674View attachment 1259675


Plant 2
View attachment 1259676View attachment 1259677View attachment 1259678View attachment 1259679


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2010)

KushLuvR said:


> Purple Widow has been flushing for about a week now. Im thinkin bout choppin sometimes withint the next 6 days.
> 
> GRapefruit ICE is somewhere between week 6-8 of flowering
> 
> Good shit on keepin this thread runnin btw..its been goin 4 quite some time i see



the PW needs 2 more weeks, the GI needs 3.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2010)

JohnJohnson1 said:


> 2 plants, 3 photos of each, using the general guide of 50-70% of hairs turned brown the second plant should be pretty close but just want a second opinion!! some info on the plants first.... grown from bag seed (good smoke) in soil under 400W MH then about a month under 400W HPS started having trouble with them turning brown rapidly (was my first indoor grow so i panicked) repotted the plants and gave the roots a superthrive bath because i had read this can help overcome rootrot, back under lights for another 2 weeks and became hermie, not sure if this was from the stress of repotting or what but got down hearted and put them outside away from my females indoors, since they been outside i check them often and pinch off pollen sacks before they have a chance to open, they have been outside for almost 2 months a recovered very well... so what is your opinion please?



looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## sgsommers (Nov 9, 2010)

hi how long do you think till i can chop these


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2010)

tanman1990 said:


> What do you think for my 2 lowryder #2's?
> 
> 
> Plant 1
> ...


maybe 5 to 7 more days, on both of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 9, 2010)

sgsommers said:


> hi how long do you think till i can chop these


12 more days.


----------



## sgsommers (Nov 9, 2010)

12 days including flush or flush after 12 days


----------



## docsativa (Nov 9, 2010)

How come my plants arent as trichd out as all of the other pics ive seen here? this is a sharksbreath a couple weeks into flowering. I think its like 3 weeks in...


----------



## roofies (Nov 9, 2010)

roofies said:


> Hey any help would be appreciated. I started these plants a long time ago and they have been through hell and back and still turned out looking pretty good. Its my first grow and to be honest I dont know how old these are at all actually. I am not sure when they went into flowering but any help on when I could hack them down to smoke them would be great. I do know that they are either White Rhino, Short Rider, or Snow White all femz from Nirvana. Thanks if you can help me at all!
> 
> View attachment 1255506View attachment 1255507View attachment 1255508View attachment 1255510View attachment 1255511
> 
> ...



I think you might have missed it? Sorry not being impatient just so excited to here the news on these kids


----------



## tanman1990 (Nov 9, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe 5 to 7 more days, on both of them.


thank you mucho! I appreciate it


----------



## objektiv (Nov 10, 2010)

what u think about these purple mazars 2-3 weeks moore????


----------



## Stella420 (Nov 10, 2010)

How much longer for these plants?


----------



## JohnJohnson1 (Nov 10, 2010)

awesome, thanks for taking time out to help me grow weed!


----------



## Magnificient (Nov 10, 2010)

Fdd, can you tell anything from my pics on page 429? Thanks for running this thread, it's a huge help to us.


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 10, 2010)

All done 

View attachment 1261192


----------



## SikSol (Nov 10, 2010)

Diesel Ryder - Looking to harvest this one a lil early for more of a heady high... what ya think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

sgsommers said:


> 12 days including flush or flush after 12 days


"want to know if your plants are DONE?"


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

docsativa said:


> View attachment 1259983View attachment 1259982How come my plants View attachment 1259981arent as trichd out as all of the other pics ive seen here? this is a sharksbreath a couple weeks into flowering. I think its like 3 weeks in...View attachment 1259980


probably because you have 6 more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

roofies said:


> I think you might have missed it? Sorry not being impatient just so excited to here the news on these kids


the first ones look pretty close to done, the others have weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

objektiv said:


> View attachment 1260484View attachment 1260483View attachment 1260482View attachment 1260481View attachment 1260480View attachment 1260479what u think about these purple mazars 2-3 weeks moore????


i think those look nice.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

Stella420 said:


> View attachment 1260932View attachment 1260930View attachment 1260929View attachment 1260928View attachment 1260927View attachment 1260926 How much longer for these plants?


4 to 5 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> Fdd, can you tell anything from my pics on page 429? Thanks for running this thread, it's a huge help to us.


i need a post #.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 10, 2010)

SikSol said:


> Diesel Ryder - Looking to harvest this one a lil early for more of a heady high... what ya think?


looks done to me.


----------



## Nocturnal1 (Nov 10, 2010)

The ugly girl was mag def  I fixed it, but I think its getting worse again. Gah


----------



## Magnificient (Nov 11, 2010)

FDD, can you check out post 4283? I forget when I started that clone. I hope the pictures are clear enough for you. Thanks


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 11, 2010)

atrumblood said:


> All done
> 
> View attachment 1261192


nice harvets man!!


----------



## ludanor (Nov 11, 2010)

this is a autoberry can you tell me how long on this one??


----------



## ludanor (Nov 11, 2010)

this is another autoberry in a flood and drain. Any ideas on it ? sorry about the other 2 attachments i did not mean to upload those lol


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

Nocturnal1 said:


> The ugly girl was mag def  I fixed it, but I think its getting worse again. Gah


those kinda look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

Magnificient said:


> Here's one for you. I lost track of time and don't know how old the plant is.
> 
> View attachment 1255538View attachment 1255540View attachment 1255541



looks like it could go a couple more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

ludanor said:


> View attachment 1262078View attachment 1262077View attachment 1262076 this is a autoberry can you tell me how long on this one??



that looks just about done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 11, 2010)

ludanor said:


> View attachment 1262090View attachment 1262086View attachment 1262084 this is another autoberry in a flood and drain. Any ideas on it ? sorry about the other 2 attachments i did not mean to upload those lol



can't tell with those pics.


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 11, 2010)

*Hey Man just dropping buy to get your advice on my grow... Strain is KC 36.. been flowering for 50 days now... just wanna know what you think on how much longer they got left..

*https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/365914-second-grow-stealth-pc-case-21.html


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 11, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> nice harvets man!!


Thanks, I can't wait for the next round. I'm addicted to growing


----------



## alantor (Nov 11, 2010)

Not sure what this is. I actually found the seeds on the ground in a jar .

How much longer do you think I have?


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 11, 2010)

alantor said:


> Not sure what this is. I actually found the seeds on the ground in a jar .
> 
> How much longer do you think I have?
> View attachment 1262794


I am no expert, but at least 3 - 4 weeks.


----------



## stonyt (Nov 11, 2010)

Chopped all the tops today. 11 weeks and started getting new growth. Never ending sativa? Anyway, did a little quick dry and it's nice. Not harsh at all, kind of sweet and sour with a hash after taste. Cut 176 g wet and 2/3 left on the plant.

This is what it looked like yesterday. Looks like the buds were growing new leaves and starting buds on the buds, weird.

This is most of what I took off the plant today.


----------



## chronichaze (Nov 11, 2010)

stonyt said:


> Chopped all the tops today. 11 weeks and started getting new growth. Never ending sativa? Anyway, did a little quick dry and it's nice. Not harsh at all, kind of sweet and sour with a hash after taste. Cut 176 g wet and 2/3 left on the plant.
> 
> This is what it looked like yesterday. Looks like the buds were growing new leaves and starting buds on the buds, weird.View attachment 1262844View attachment 1262845View attachment 1262846View attachment 1262847View attachment 1262848View attachment 1262849
> 
> ...


I would suggest upgrading to an HPS. That plant will never finish. Best off cutting it and take what you get and get some more plants going


----------



## stonyt (Nov 11, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking MH/HPS. She vegged outdoors and I really didn't plan on bringing her in but it got too cold.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 11, 2010)

What u guys think.. flushing at the moment


----------



## atrumblood (Nov 11, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> What u guys think.. flushing at the moment



DAMN! looks done to me, and might I add absolutely delicious looking.


----------



## Nocturnal1 (Nov 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those kinda look done.


 They are at 5 weeks flower, so I know they are not done. I just wanted to gauge how much longer. So if they look about done to you, then my guess of them being done at the end of the month is pro accurate. Thanks!


----------



## Magnificient (Nov 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like it could go a couple more weeks.


Thanks a lot man.


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 11, 2010)

91teggs said:


> *Hey Man just dropping buy to get your advice on my grow... Strain is KC 36.. been flowering for 50 days now... just wanna know what you think on how much longer they got left..
> 
> *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/365914-second-grow-stealth-pc-case-21.html



*

Anyone??Comments.. suggestions on harvest date..* 

http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/kushking91/51 Days Flowering/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## growin big (Nov 11, 2010)

View attachment 1263707View attachment 1263706View attachment 1263704View attachment 1263701View attachment 1263698


----------



## chefyD (Nov 12, 2010)

what happend????


----------



## freethoughexchange (Nov 12, 2010)

fdd, thanks for all the info sharing. I have often come across your posts and they help a lot. I have three plants and I am guessing how much time I got left. Would you mind giving me your input.

This is a Nirvana White Rhino. I think it has three weeks left?



This is a rescued plant. I have no idea of the variety. I think it has 3 or 4 weeks left?




This is my White Widow. I think she has three weeks left?





Again, your input is appreciated!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

alantor said:


> Not sure what this is. I actually found the seeds on the ground in a jar .
> 
> How much longer do you think I have?
> View attachment 1262794


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

dr green dre said:


> What u guys think.. flushing at the moment


those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

Nocturnal1 said:


> They are at 5 weeks flower, so I know they are not done. I just wanted to gauge how much longer. So if they look about done to you, then my guess of them being done at the end of the month is pro accurate. Thanks!


so what was the question then?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> fdd, thanks for all the info sharing. I have often come across your posts and they help a lot. I have three plants and I am guessing how much time I got left. Would you mind giving me your input.
> 
> This is a Nirvana White Rhino. I think it has three weeks left?
> 
> ...


sounds good to me.


----------



## bohicular (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey man, I really appreciate this thread! So my baby was vegged for 30 days, and has been under a 150w HPS @ 12/12 for 85 days and has 72 days since showing pistils. It seems to be dragging on like hell - but its a strain called "atomic haze" that has some super silver haze in it, so prob not the best for a low watt hps. How much more time do you think? (thanks!!)
the first pic is the main cola


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

bohicular said:


> Hey man, I really appreciate this thread! So my baby was vegged for 30 days, and has been under a 150w HPS @ 12/12 for 85 days and has 72 days since showing pistils. It seems to be dragging on like hell - but its a strain called "atomic haze" that has some super silver haze in it, so prob not the best for a low watt hps. How much more time do you think? (thanks!!)
> the first pic is the main cola
> 
> View attachment 1264528View attachment 1264529View attachment 1264531


looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## bckiller12 (Nov 12, 2010)

"Hey man, I really appreciate this thread! So my baby was vegged for 30 days, and has been under a 150w HPS @ 12/12 for 85 days and has 72 days since showing pistils. It seems to be dragging on like hell - but its a strain called "atomic haze" that has some super silver haze in it, so prob not the best for a low watt hps. How much more time do you think? (thanks!!)
the first pic is the main cola"

I don't see how you could judge this. You may have to cut back on the nitrogen a bit. You're doin good for a 150w. Not jackin ur thread fdd much respect I just dropped in and saw this. Keep up the good work so we can all be as good as you are one day.


----------



## steampick (Nov 12, 2010)

Here are my Arjan Haze 3 with 11 weeks flowering in the bank.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

bckiller12 said:


> "Hey man, I really appreciate this thread! So my baby was vegged for 30 days, and has been under a 150w HPS @ 12/12 for 85 days and has 72 days since showing pistils. It seems to be dragging on like hell - but its a strain called "atomic haze" that has some super silver haze in it, so prob not the best for a low watt hps. How much more time do you think? (thanks!!)
> the first pic is the main cola"
> 
> I don't see how you could judge this. You may have to cut back on the nitrogen a bit. You're doin good for a 150w. Not jackin ur thread fdd much respect I just dropped in and saw this. Keep up the good work so we can all be as good as you are one day.


some of these pics and stories have really taught me a lot. others have simply left me wondering. i try not to dwell on them too much or this thread would be 100X bigger. it's really cool to see and ponder though. i'll remember a lot of this in the future and in some way, it will all help me. 

everyone's input is welcome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

steampick said:


> Here are my Arjan Haze 3 with 11 weeks flowering in the bank.
> 
> View attachment 1264622View attachment 1264623


looks like at least another 2 weeks.


----------



## dr green dre (Nov 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are done.


thought as much ...Thanks fdd


----------



## freethoughexchange (Nov 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sounds good to me.


Uhh ohh, I'm getting the fdd bud eye...LOL... Thanks!


----------



## Jude Darlene (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey fdd, This is my first grow and I am a* real* newbie, I sent a picture on the 5th and you thought 2 wks. Sending another to see if you still think the same as I will be out of town for the due date. I've read so many different opinions on whether to harvest early or late. What is your take on that? Really enjoy your pictures. Hey man, I'll be your best friend if you help this ole lady out. Thanks, J


----------



## jedinow (Nov 12, 2010)

a couple pics of my first baby. ready soon?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

Jude Darlene said:


> View attachment 1265132Hey fdd, This is my first grow and I am a* real* newbie, I sent a picture on the 5th and you thought 2 wks. Sending another to see if you still think the same as I will be out of town for the due date. I've read so many different opinions on whether to harvest early or late. What is your take on that? Really enjoy your pictures. Hey man, I'll be your best friend if you help this ole lady out. Thanks, J
> 
> View attachment 1265110



i'd say another week to ten days to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 12, 2010)

jedinow said:


> a couple pics of my first baby. ready soon? View attachment 1265253View attachment 1265254


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## streets (Nov 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say another week to ten days to go.


looks more like 3 weeks to me... just saying! you can never tell unless you get a microscope!! check the trichomes!


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 13, 2010)

91teggs said:


> *
> 
> Anyone??Comments.. suggestions on harvest date..*
> 
> http://s615.photobucket.com/albums/tt236/kushking91/51 Days Flowering/?albumview=slideshow



Wow My post was just ignored/ skipped very good....


----------



## nutty dred (Nov 13, 2010)

hi peps

this is my first post on here and my first grow too.

how long do you think this lot have left. 4 snow whites about 8 weeks in 12/12 flowering, also what should i do when its time to flush??


























cheers


----------



## nutty dred (Nov 13, 2010)

sorry forgot the pics


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2010)

91teggs said:


> Wow My post was just ignored/ skipped very good....


those have 3 to 4 weeks to go.

posting pics within the thread will help you not to be overlooked.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 13, 2010)

nutty dred said:


> hi peps
> 
> this is my first post on here and my first grow too.
> 
> ...


3 more weeks. start flushing in a week or so.


----------



## 91teggs (Nov 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have 3 to 4 weeks to go.
> 
> posting pics within the thread will help you not to be overlooked.



Hey fdd2blk thanks... im at 52 days and i still have???? why so long???its a 50-60 days strain.. is it because the cfls the plant takes so much longer??


----------



## nutty dred (Nov 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks. start flushing in a week or so.


cool!!

how much do you think i might get from 4 plants all about 32" tall and under 250w cfl

will they grow much more in the next 2-3 weeks


----------



## herb87 (Nov 13, 2010)

hi. what about this? It's sensi's super skunk 68th day of flowering...their web page says 45-50 days but this doesn't look finished although all fan leaves fell off. i think it's because i flushed it at day 40. anyway it's much longer than they say so what do you think?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

theirs only 1 say to know for sure.. . Send them to me fedex, With or without fan leaves. Ill smoke and let you know then send back the rest.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

looks like a never ending flower strain.. .let it go few more days and CUT it downnnnn


herb87 said:


> hi. what about this? It's sensi's super skunk 68th day of flowering...their web page says 45-50 days but this doesn't look finished although all fan leaves fell off. i think it's because i flushed it at day 40. anyway it's much longer than they say so what do you think?


----------



## herb87 (Nov 13, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> looks like a never ending flower strain.. .let it go few more days and CUT it downnnnn


what do you mean never ending flower strain???


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

some sativa strains just flower forever ! making new pistils upon pistils. sometimes you just have to harvest.


----------



## herb87 (Nov 13, 2010)

but this is my third super skunk grow , and flowering was about 60 days, and this is mostly indica strain.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm thinking that #1 is ready for harvesting, and the other three could stand to wait 2-3 more weeks?

View attachment 1266911View attachment 1266914View attachment 1266913View attachment 1266912


----------



## michelangelo9109 (Nov 13, 2010)

http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff285/theesoupnazi/harvest/

are these ready? i do not have a magnifier for trichomes


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 13, 2010)

i need a closer look michael send them to me..


----------



## michelangelo9109 (Nov 13, 2010)

im not sure if they get any better than photobucket, I took them with my iPhone 4... also how do I send pics or post them like the guy above me


----------



## beaver heater (Nov 14, 2010)

How much longer do you think I have on this one? It is bagseed and I have no clue of her history. This pic is from 43 days flower.


----------



## scottie201 (Nov 14, 2010)

Heres two different plants about 63 days into flowering.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

herb87 said:


> hi. what about this? It's sensi's super skunk 68th day of flowering...their web page says 45-50 days but this doesn't look finished although all fan leaves fell off. i think it's because i flushed it at day 40. anyway it's much longer than they say so what do you think?


that could go ripen week or two, but i don't think it will make it that long.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm thinking that #1 is ready for harvesting, and the other three could stand to wait 2-3 more weeks?
> 
> View attachment 1266911View attachment 1266914View attachment 1266913View attachment 1266912


hermy, chop it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

michelangelo9109 said:


> http://s242.photobucket.com/albums/ff285/theesoupnazi/harvest/
> 
> are these ready? i do not have a magnifier for trichomes


3 more weeks, at least.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

beaver heater said:


> View attachment 1267381 How much longer do you think I have on this one? It is bagseed and I have no clue of her history. This pic is from 43 days flower.


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

scottie201 said:


> Heres two different plants about 63 days into flowering.
> 
> View attachment 1267588View attachment 1267576


couple of weeks on both those.


----------



## swish (Nov 14, 2010)

get your-self a pocket scope from radio shaq if you can, its about 13 bucks after tax, i think "when to clip" all depends on your taste i clip when 90% of the stigmas or hairs have turned brown and look like they are dry, about the same time you should be able to see false seed pods start to swell up and right when they break open its time. The buds should look like they are wearing crowns or little pine-apples. But like i said its up to you, but a least wait till the stigmas have turned color and resided back into the buds first, I never did like going by trichs because indica displays different characteristics than sativas when it comes to amber and cloudy trichs...........all you can do is grow and document for the next crop, only way to get good at this shit is to mess up and learn from it every time- good luck


----------



## BONGRIPPER#1 (Nov 14, 2010)

how about theses lowryder 2 girls when should i flush how long till harvest. its in hydro ebb and flow


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

BONGRIPPER#1 said:


> View attachment 1267763View attachment 1267762View attachment 1267761 View attachment 1267760 how about theses lowryder 2 girls when should i flush how long till harvest. its in hydro ebb and flow


looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Nov 14, 2010)

#1 - soon i know, but is waiting a week too much?

View attachment 1267820View attachment 1267821
these, i was hoping to go at the same time...but if not: it is what it is.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

xdrgreenthumbx said:


> View attachment 1267813View attachment 1267814 #1 - soon i know, but is waiting a week too much?
> 
> View attachment 1267818View attachment 1267819View attachment 1267820View attachment 1267821
> these, i was hoping to go at the same time...but if not: it is what it is.


i'd chop the first one.


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Nov 14, 2010)

any thoughts on the other two?


----------



## xdrgreenthumbx (Nov 14, 2010)

and thanks, as always!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

xdrgreenthumbx said:


> any thoughts on the other two?


another week, maybe.


----------



## beaver heater (Nov 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that looks done.


This is my first grow, but I was kinda thinking she looked done as well. The trichs are starting to amber up. I just do see how it finished so fast... that pic is really from 43 days from the very first pistil I saw on her.

How much longer can I let it go before the thc starts to degrade? I wanted to water it at least one time with just plain water, I watered and fed with botanicare pure blend pro bloom this past thursday.


----------



## JJH (Nov 14, 2010)

How long do you think?


----------



## TitoM (Nov 14, 2010)

im back how long do u think she has left its a bagseed week 10 she is still shoting out green pistals thanx


----------



## beaver heater (Nov 14, 2010)

I want to let her achieve maximum ripeness. She turned a lot more purple since the last pic 3 days ago.  46 days flower


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

beaver heater said:


> View attachment 1268060View attachment 1268003
> 
> This is my first grow, but I was kinda thinking she looked done as well. The trichs are starting to amber up. I just do see how it finished so fast... that pic is really from 43 days from the very first pistil I saw on her.
> 
> How much longer can I let it go before the thc starts to degrade? I wanted to water it at least one time with just plain water, I watered and fed with botanicare pure blend pro bloom this past thursday.


i guess it would be ok to water again. i don't know how it finished so early. it looks hella good though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

JJH said:


> How long do you think?View attachment 1268012View attachment 1268013


2 more weeks, maybe more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

TitoM said:


> im back how long do u think she has left its a bagseed week 10 she is still shoting out green pistals thanx View attachment 1268696View attachment 1268690



10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 14, 2010)

beaver heater said:


> I want to let her achieve maximum ripeness. She turned a lot more purple since the last pic 3 days ago. View attachment 1269045View attachment 1269046 46 days flower



looks done to me.


----------



## beaver heater (Nov 14, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i guess it would be ok to water again. i don't know how it finished so early. it looks hella good though.


I dont know either. This was my first grow, and I stressed her a lot early on until I figured things out so maybe that affected the bloom phase a little. All i know is I learned a ton of things on this grow and the end result looks pretty good to me.

Oh.. forgot to mention that the trichs are only 15% amber... maybe 20% max, and she hermed early in flower. It was nothing major though I guess. I picked like 10-15 sacks from her. There have been some seeds that I have seen forming and I cut those off, but from what I can tell, it is mostly seed-free. If a plant goes hemie will it ripen faster?


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Nov 15, 2010)

View attachment 1269464View attachment 1269463View attachment 1269462View attachment 1269461hey fd...am i done yet?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

bewareofdogandowner said:


> View attachment 1269464View attachment 1269463View attachment 1269462View attachment 1269461hey fd...am i done yet?



pics are kinda blurry, but it looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Nov 15, 2010)

excellent, shitty webcam is all i have. but thanks.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Nov 15, 2010)

Anyone mind telling me when these might be done? Day 90 from seed on Sunday!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

BL0TT0 said:


> Anyone mind telling me when these might be done? Day 90 from seed on Sunday!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1269521View attachment 1269522View attachment 1269523View attachment 1269524View attachment 1269525View attachment 1269526View attachment 1269527View attachment 1269529View attachment 1269530View attachment 1269537



looks like another 2 weeks, or so.


----------



## BL0TT0 (Nov 15, 2010)

ohhhh I'm all excited now! Thank man!


----------



## s2s (Nov 15, 2010)

alrite fdd, 3 weeks into flower, ballpark figure to finish? thanks


----------



## objektiv (Nov 15, 2010)

hello again Maestro,,, time to chop Daisy or?


----------



## Pumert (Nov 15, 2010)

Heyy FDD buddy could ya do me a solid??

WHen should i expect harvest? it has been 54 days since i put it outside to flower


at first the in the veg cycle the leaves seemed very indica dominate but since flowering has begun the newer foliage appears more sativa dominate so i really have no idea when i should harvest (except for the trichrome ratio, but im just looking for a good ballpark)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

s2s said:


> alrite fdd, 3 weeks into flower, ballpark figure to finish? thanksView attachment 1269913View attachment 1269914View attachment 1269915


get the fuck outta here. 

 


come back in 4 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

objektiv said:


> hello again Maestro,,, time to chop Daisy or?View attachment 1269917View attachment 1269918View attachment 1269919View attachment 1269920View attachment 1269921


it's gonna get really fat if you let it go at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

Pumert said:


> Heyy FDD buddy could ya do me a solid??
> 
> WHen should i expect harvest? it has been 54 days since i put it outside to flower
> 
> ...


really hard to tell with those pics.


----------



## Pumert (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> really hard to tell with those pics.


what would help you??


----------



## theexpress (Nov 15, 2010)

Pumert said:


> Heyy FDD buddy could ya do me a solid??
> 
> WHen should i expect harvest? it has been 54 days since i put it outside to flower
> 
> ...


it is hard to tell by those pix...... when your plant is done or nearing being done all of the fan leaves will have yellowed or fallen off {unless your feeding too much N. late into bloom} your calyxes will have swollen to the max and the hair {pistil} that comes from it all those should have turned any color but white and have receeded to the calyx...... most of the trichomes will be amber..... but if you wanted someone to go by those low quality pix.... i would say you have 3 weeks left.... or so... better pix would help alot


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 15, 2010)

Pumert said:


> what would help you??



clear bud shots.


----------



## Pumert (Nov 15, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> clear bud shots.


Ive tried a bunch and no matter what i cant get the trichs in focus if that is what your looking for


----------



## subject2murder (Nov 15, 2010)

just curious how much longer you think I have?


----------



## pickpocket67 (Nov 15, 2010)

What do ya think? I'm thinkin a week or so more.


----------



## docsativa (Nov 16, 2010)

[View attachment 1271038View attachment 1271037How Much Longer On These??? 3Weeks maybe?


----------



## savo253 (Nov 16, 2010)

hey hey fdd 
seems ppl are keeping you busy with there pics~lol

MY TURN ^_^

some bag seed i was thinking another 2 weeks roughly 

what do you say?


----------



## scangro (Nov 16, 2010)

as far as i know, she`s a superskunk but i`m not sure as she`s adopted!! 
What ya reckon??

Sc


----------



## SocialFauxPas (Nov 16, 2010)

scangro said:


> View attachment 1271086 as far as i know, she`s a superskunk but i`m not sure as she`s adopted!!
> What ya reckon??
> 
> Sc


Hairs all all still white and not receeded at all...You've got awhile brother....Go buy a $15 loop or hand held microscope. Either way it's worth it to know for sure your girls are ripe and not waste months taking an early girl.


----------



## scangro (Nov 16, 2010)

SocialFauxPas said:


> Hairs all all still white and not receeded at all...You've got awhile brother....Go buy a $15 loop or hand held microscope. Either way it's worth it to know for sure your girls are ripe and not waste months taking an early girl.


thank you very kindly good sir 

Sc


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

Pumert said:


> Ive tried a bunch and no matter what i cant get the trichs in focus if that is what your looking for


no, i just want to see some clear bud shots. like a side view from 10 inches away.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

subject2murder said:


> View attachment 1270612View attachment 1270609View attachment 1270607View attachment 1270604View attachment 1270610just curious how much longer you think I have?


couple more weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

pickpocket67 said:


> What do ya think? I'm thinkin a week or so more.View attachment 1270697


sounds about right. looks hella frosty.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

docsativa said:


> [View attachment 1271038View attachment 1271037View attachment 1271035How Much Longer On These??? 3Weeks maybe?


yeah, 3 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

savo253 said:


> hey hey fdd
> seems ppl are keeping you busy with there pics~lol
> 
> MY TURN ^_^
> ...



i'd say at least 2 more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 16, 2010)

scangro said:


> View attachment 1271086 as far as i know, she`s a superskunk but i`m not sure as she`s adopted!!
> What ya reckon??
> 
> Sc


3 more weeks.


----------



## objektiv (Nov 16, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> it's gonna get really fat if you let it go at least 2 more weeks.


thanks a looot,, then its the first time i like fat ladies,,, =)


----------



## 420n00b (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's some bag seed I'm growing. I'm thinking about 2 more weeks. Trichs are all cloudy at this point and about 20%+ of the hairs are turned orange.

View attachment 1271933View attachment 1271934View attachment 1271936View attachment 1271939View attachment 1271941View attachment 1271943View attachment 1271944View attachment 1271945


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi fdd!

This is my first grow, and I'm 8 1/2 weeks in. I 've already started flushing this one and am planning to harvest tomorrow or Saturday. She has a sister who I have not started flushing yet; we need the money, so the first girl is getting chopped sooner than her sister. :< Do you think I'm a bit early, or right on schedule?

Thank you very much!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

420n00b said:


> Here's some bag seed I'm growing. I'm thinking about 2 more weeks. Trichs are all cloudy at this point and about 20%+ of the hairs are turned orange.
> 
> View attachment 1271933View attachment 1271934View attachment 1271936View attachment 1271939View attachment 1271941View attachment 1271943View attachment 1271944View attachment 1271945


i'd say 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

HerbalPrincess said:


> Hi fdd!
> 
> This is my first grow, and I'm 8 1/2 weeks in. I 've already started flushing this one and am planning to harvest tomorrow or Saturday. She has a sister who I have not started flushing yet; we need the money, so the first girl is getting chopped sooner than her sister. :< Do you think I'm a bit early, or right on schedule?
> 
> ...




i'd try to let it go another week, but you gotta do what you gotta do. it looks ripe, i just like to really push mine. i don't think you would suffer too bad cutting it now.


----------



## 420n00b (Nov 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 10 days.


Thanks, much love!


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd try to let it go another week, but you gotta do what you gotta do. it looks ripe, i just like to really push mine. i don't think you would suffer too bad cutting it now.


You're awesome, fdd, thank you so much!  I was figuring about the same time frame, so now I know! Her sister will definitely get that extra week so she can finish up properly.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 17, 2010)

Ok FDD, Ill have some pics for you tonight. But my Girls Seen here about wk5View attachment 1274149 are now at week 7 tomorrow. 3x Sativas and 1x indica in a DWC hydro setup 18gal res they share. The sativas hairs are 10% browning/reddish. while my indica is ALL WHITE. I have been giving them nutes this entire time seeing as it shouldnt take as long to flush? I know its hard without new pics yet but I see some cloudyness on the sativa trichs. ill check again now and give you a %. uhm.. so ya.


----------



## halftime (Nov 17, 2010)

about 45 days into flower I was thinking another 10 days , how about you?


----------



## philshizzle (Nov 17, 2010)

3 Different plants so is there 3 different answers?
check file name of picture for strain


----------



## aquaman (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully, the light is good enough to give me some kinda idea? It looks like about 75-80% cloudy trich's. I don't see any amber. Bubblelicious 6 weeks flower includes transition time.

Thx,


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> Ok FDD, Ill have some pics for you tonight. But my Girls Seen here about wk5View attachment 1274147View attachment 1274148View attachment 1274149 are now at week 7 tomorrow. 3x Sativas and 1x indica in a DWC hydro setup 18gal res they share. The sativas hairs are 10% browning/reddish. while my indica is ALL WHITE. I have been giving them nutes this entire time seeing as it shouldnt take as long to flush? I know its hard without new pics yet but I see some cloudyness on the sativa trichs. ill check again now and give you a %. uhm.. so ya.


several weeks on all of those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

halftime said:


> about 45 days into flower I was thinking another 10 days , how about you?View attachment 1274528View attachment 1274528


sounds about right.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

philshizzle said:


> View attachment 1274961View attachment 1274962View attachment 1274963View attachment 1274964View attachment 1274965View attachment 1274966
> 3 Different plants so is there 3 different answers?
> check file name of picture for strain


3 weeks on all of them.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

aquaman said:


> View attachment 1275077View attachment 1275076View attachment 1275075View attachment 1275074View attachment 1275073View attachment 1275071Hopefully, the light is good enough to give me some kinda idea? It looks like about 75-80% cloudy trich's. I don't see any amber. Bubblelicious 6 weeks flower includes transition time.
> 
> Thx,


maybe another week.


----------



## aquaman (Nov 17, 2010)

Thx appreciate your expertise!!!!!!


----------



## aquaman (Nov 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> maybe another week.


Thx appreciate your expertise!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkmovies (Nov 17, 2010)

Both just 4 days shy of 8 weeks.

Picture 1 - Power Kush
Picture 2 - Gigabud

Am hoping to chop Power Kush in 3 days. and Gigabud in 4. Can let go a few more days, but need to get these chopped within the next 7 days max. Will I be good?


----------



## blazeddd (Nov 17, 2010)

what up, flushed 2 weeks ago. looks ready to me..
choppin and hangin in a large cardboard box

purple ak



god bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

jkmovies said:


> Both just 4 days shy of 8 weeks.
> 
> Picture 1 - Power Kush
> Picture 2 - Gigabud
> ...


i'd say 2 more weeks on both those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 17, 2010)

blazeddd said:


> what up, flushed 2 weeks ago. looks ready to me..
> choppin and hangin in a large cardboard box
> 
> purple ak
> ...



looks good to me.


----------



## jkmovies (Nov 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 2 more weeks on both those.


Would I totally blow it if I cut in 1 week? They're 60-70% cloudy right now, no amber yet. Looking for hope, cause I gotta cut 'em in 7 days.


----------



## Maripan (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey FDD,

What do you say? About ready? These are Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Mysta Cut), in week 12. Currently being flushed daily.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2010)

jkmovies said:


> Would I totally blow it if I cut in 1 week? They're 60-70% cloudy right now, no amber yet. Looking for hope, cause I gotta cut 'em in 7 days.



i don't know what to say.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2010)

Maripan said:


> Hey FDD,
> 
> What do you say? About ready? These are Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Mysta Cut), in week 12. Currently being flushed daily.
> View attachment 1275928View attachment 1275929View attachment 1275930View attachment 1275931View attachment 1275932View attachment 1275933View attachment 1275934



those are done.


----------



## timeagain21 (Nov 18, 2010)

Here are some pics of a plant at week 8. The lower fan leaves are beginning to cup downward as seen in pic three. Not sure if this is a PH imbalance, which I dealt with a few weeks ago with a flush, or if it is because this plant is at maturity. 

When do you think I should harvest this one?

This is a first time economy grow so my specs are modest:

Seeds- From a bag
Lights- Florescent- 6 full spectrum 40wat 
Nutes- Jacks Classic


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 18, 2010)

timeagain21 said:


> Here are some pics of a plant at week 8. The lower fan leaves are beginning to cup downward as seen in pic three. Not sure if this is a PH imbalance, which I dealt with a few weeks ago with a flush, or if it is because this plant is at maturity.
> 
> When do you think I should harvest this one?
> 
> ...


2 more weeks.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Nov 18, 2010)

View attachment 1276095View attachment 1276094View attachment 1276093 better pics? i got to be close this is week 10 i think.


----------



## TerryTibs (Nov 18, 2010)

Couple of Snowryders that I was going to chop in the next few days... yay or nay?


----------



## theexpress (Nov 18, 2010)

Maripan said:


> Hey FDD,
> 
> What do you say? About ready? These are Super Silver Sour Diesel Haze (Mysta Cut), in week 12. Currently being flushed daily.
> View attachment 1275928View attachment 1275929View attachment 1275930View attachment 1275931View attachment 1275932View attachment 1275933View attachment 1275934


i agree with fdd on being done but the main reason i made this post is to say.... THAT BUD LOOKS FUCKING AMAZING MAN!!!!! DID YOU MAKE THAT STRAIN UR SELF OR WHERE DID IT COME FROM????? FUCKING HIGH OCTANE DIESEL HAZE!!!!! THATS ONE SATIVA I WOULD FUCK WITH!!!!


----------



## crushdavid (Nov 18, 2010)

Heya FDD,

In Happy Frog soil, under 400w CMH now HPS, bagseed strain. at 7weeks flower

Thing is, the more lower canopy buds have all red hairs, the tchromes are slightly clouding. I was planning on harvesting Dec 10th... is that about right?


----------



## Weedler (Nov 18, 2010)

Sup FDD, great thread you have going on! I have 2 more days of nutrients before flushing, I will start my flushing Saturday. R/O system set to arrive tomorrow 

I checked the trichs again today. 40% clear 50% cloudy 10% amber. Final day of nutrients will be tomorrow before I change the reservoir to PH'd R/O water. Flushing minimum of 7 days trying to get a cough lock high I have a VERY VERY VERY high tolerance lmao 

Not sure if the trich pics came out I tried but it was almost impossible may get a computer microscope to really get some good pics out I love helping  so good to find a thread like this!

View attachment 1276907View attachment 1276910

Buds shots

View attachment 1276909View attachment 1276903View attachment 1276904View attachment 1276905

Lights out!

View attachment 1276912View attachment 1276906View attachment 1276913View attachment 1276908View attachment 1276911

More importantly this is Nirvana AK48 Day 39 of flower in DWC. This is a new strain to me but from all my research predicted flower times are 50-55 days.

To me I would say I have every bit of 10 days of flushing needed before harvest (this is assuming I start flushing on Day 42). Any suggestions?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 18, 2010)

How much longer?


----------



## schwa (Nov 18, 2010)

^^^ looks done to me......


----------



## streets (Nov 18, 2010)

okay so i have cats and they got into the grow room last week!!! tons of cat hairs all over the place... fuck.. 

this big bang is at 10 weeks flowering... what do you think?


----------



## Ralphie (Nov 18, 2010)

this is a great thread +rep

this is one of my first ones being close to ready out of 15.. let me know your thoughts.. im thinking shes about 9-10 days out.. oddly enough the lower buds are maturing before the top colas, but its all looking good.. even odder, this is seedsman white widow, ive grown 5 plants and all of them are the same pheno and super white with the exception of this one, much shorter than its sisters, by far, and much sticker, denser, earlier finishing and turning more and more purple by the day


----------



## gom (Nov 18, 2010)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?


 Hey I just started reading this post. But did we ever get a smoke report on them nuggets


----------



## falls (Nov 18, 2010)

I clipped this little piece off. I'm wondering how much longer you think I could have waited. They are all the same nug at different angles. The rest of the plant is still in the lights.


----------



## Maripan (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL! Thank you, TE! These were grown from clones obtained at what I consider the best collective for clones in San Diego. If you search WeedMaps you will find it. Email me and I'll tell which collective it is. I was told that these SSSDH were taken from a Mother plant of "Mysta Cut" phenotype. I understand that the Mysta Cut originated from Rezdog's SSSDH.


----------



## TitoM (Nov 18, 2010)

thanx for the help bro wat do u think about this NYPD week 8
n this is WW week 8


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

bewareofdogandowner said:


> View attachment 1276095View attachment 1276094View attachment 1276093 better pics? i got to be close this is week 10 i think.


2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

TerryTibs said:


> View attachment 1276215View attachment 1276230View attachment 1276231View attachment 1276236
> 
> Couple of Snowryders that I was going to chop in the next few days... yay or nay?


yay.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

crushdavid said:


> Heya FDD,
> 
> In Happy Frog soil, under 400w CMH now HPS, bagseed strain. at 7weeks flower
> 
> Thing is, the more lower canopy buds have all red hairs, the tchromes are slightly clouding. I was planning on harvesting Dec 10th... is that about right?


i'm thinking more the 11th.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

Weedler said:


> Sup FDD, great thread you have going on! I have 2 more days of nutrients before flushing, I will start my flushing Saturday. R/O system set to arrive tomorrow
> 
> I checked the trichs again today. 40% clear 50% cloudy 10% amber. Final day of nutrients will be tomorrow before I change the reservoir to PH'd R/O water. Flushing minimum of 7 days trying to get a cough lock high I have a VERY VERY VERY high tolerance lmao
> 
> ...


i think i'd go at least 3 more weeks with those. they look really good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How much longer?


that's done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

streets said:


> okay so i have cats and they got into the grow room last week!!! tons of cat hairs all over the place... fuck..
> 
> this big bang is at 10 weeks flowering... what do you think?


that is done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

Ralphie said:


> this is a great thread +rep
> 
> this is one of my first ones being close to ready out of 15.. let me know your thoughts.. im thinking shes about 9-10 days out.. oddly enough the lower buds are maturing before the top colas, but its all looking gView attachment 1277275ood.. even odder, this is seedsman white widow, ive grown 5 plants and all of them are the same pheno and super white with the exception of this one, much shorter than its sisters, by far, and much sticker, denser, earlier finishing and turning more and more purple by the dayView attachment 1277274



those are done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

falls said:


> View attachment 1277373View attachment 1277374View attachment 1277375
> 
> I clipped this little piece off. I'm wondering how much longer you think I could have waited. They are all the same nug at different angles. The rest of the plant is still in the lights.



3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

TitoM said:


> thanx for the help bro wat do u think about this NYPD week 8View attachment 1277606View attachment 1277604View attachment 1277598
> n this is WW week 8 View attachment 1277597View attachment 1277596View attachment 1277607


2 weeks on the NYPD, 3 weeks on the WW.


----------



## sergebauvet (Nov 19, 2010)

sensi white widow
would like your expert opinions please
Cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

sergebauvet said:


> View attachment 1278156View attachment 1278157sensi white widow
> would like your expert opinions please
> Cheers


i'd give that 4 or 5 more days. looks really nice.


----------



## bewareofdogandowner (Nov 19, 2010)

wow i need a job! for some reason i think staring at it makes it grow faster.



fdd2blk said:


> 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## TerryTibs (Nov 19, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yay.


Thanks dude. Some of the buds in this thread are jaw dropping.


----------



## runninupinya (Nov 19, 2010)

Bubblegum, ~week 9 since switched to 12/12. I'm planning on about 3 more weeks. P.S. This nug has been trimmed.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 19, 2010)

runninupinya said:


> Bubblegum, ~week 9 since switched to 12/12. I'm planning on about 3 more weeks. P.S. This nug has been trimmed.


at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## langlere (Nov 20, 2010)

Does this mean they are ready ?
I might have had a timer go on me and had a few days of 24 hrs light, coould this be the cause ?


----------



## jkmovies (Nov 20, 2010)

langlere said:


> Does this mean they are ready ?
> I might have had a timer go on me and had a few days of 24 hrs light, coould this be the cause ?


No, not necessarily. A few days of light could cause hermie's or a re-start of vegetative growth. Do a search under trichomes about readiness of your bud. Go back on 12/12 schedule and hope for the best.


----------



## TheOrganic (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice too see you back fdd2blk, Your buddy sacred gave me good advice and she was good smoke(LA woman, Pineapple chunk). This is a good thread to look at and get a good idea when to harvest Thanks.


----------



## Badzad (Nov 20, 2010)

Any guesses on how much longer? Im thinking about a week or less?


View attachment 1279521View attachment 1279522View attachment 1279523View attachment 1279524View attachment 1279525


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

Badzad said:


> Any guesses on how much longer? Im thinking about a week or less?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1279521View attachment 1279522View attachment 1279523View attachment 1279524View attachment 1279525


is that avatar really needed?


----------



## Badzad (Nov 20, 2010)

lol whats wrong with my avatar? they are all porn or bud porn, i like to this this is best of both worlds lol.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

Badzad said:


> lol whats wrong with my avatar? they are all porn or bud porn, i like to this this is best of both worlds lol.



it contains nudity, which is not allowed.


----------



## piglet8631 (Nov 20, 2010)

Ok, I'm at day 60, and dying to cut these babies...are they ready?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

piglet8631 said:


> Ok, I'm at day 60, and dying to cut these babies...are they ready?View attachment 1279725View attachment 1279727View attachment 1279728View attachment 1279730View attachment 1279731View attachment 1279733




those have a minimum of 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## Badzad (Nov 20, 2010)

well i changed my avatar even though there was no nudity. Can somebody please help with my plants now? This damn Kali mist is driving me crazy!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

Badzad said:


> well i changed my avatar even though there was no nudity. Can somebody please help with my plants now? This damn Kali mist is driving me crazy!


the chick that was delivering was topless. 


i'd say another 10 to 14 days. maybe a little longer.


----------



## Badzad (Nov 20, 2010)

lol she was standing behind her with her hands on her boobs. i can send it to ya if you want, and thanks this plant is driving me crazy. I havnt used nutes in like the last 5 weeks cuz she looks almost done.


----------



## yorkie250 (Nov 20, 2010)

hi, am about day 40 how long approx?? thanks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

yorkie250 said:


> View attachment 1279779View attachment 1279767View attachment 1279765 hi, am about day 40 how long approx?? thanks.



4 more weeks.


----------



## streets (Nov 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> that is done.


figured as much.. I'll finish up the flushing this weekend and chop so I can have some doobs for thanksgiving!!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

Badzad said:


> lol she was standing behind her with her hands on her boobs. i can send it to ya if you want, and thanks this plant is driving me crazy. I havnt used nutes in like the last 5 weeks cuz she looks almost done.


i ask you to change it because it may be offensive to others and you offer to send it to me. funny stuff.


----------



## yorkie250 (Nov 20, 2010)

thanks fdd!!!


----------



## bushwickbill (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi, New here. How about this one? First grow.


----------



## piglet8631 (Nov 20, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have a minimum of 3 more weeks to go.


 All three of them need 3 more weeks?


----------



## freethoughexchange (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey fdd, I tried to find your other thread about seeds, but RIU is acting up right now with the search feature. My cpu keep logging me off, LOL. Can you please tell me how long you think I have until these seeds are finished. Thanks!!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

bushwickbill said:


> Hi, New here. How about this one? First grow.


looks like a few weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

piglet8631 said:


> All three of them need 3 more weeks?


yeah, i think so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 20, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> Hey fdd, I tried to find your other thread about seeds, but RIU is acting up right now with the search feature. My cpu keep logging me off, LOL. Can you please tell me how long you think I have until these seeds are finished. Thanks!!!
> 
> View attachment 1280312View attachment 1280311View attachment 1280313


3 more weeks.


----------



## adizz (Nov 21, 2010)

This is Strawberry cough at 34 days... how much longer?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

adizz said:


> This is Strawberry cough at 34 days... how much longer?
> View attachment 1280670View attachment 1280669View attachment 1280668



4 more weeks.


----------



## Crew20 (Nov 21, 2010)

View attachment 1280712View attachment 1280711View attachment 1280710View attachment 1280709View attachment 1280708View attachment 1280707View attachment 1280706View attachment 1280705Both bagseeds 9.5 weeks flowering. How do they look? Any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

Crew20 said:


> View attachment 1280712View attachment 1280711View attachment 1280710View attachment 1280709View attachment 1280708View attachment 1280707View attachment 1280706View attachment 1280705Both bagseeds 9.5 weeks flowering. How do they look? Any comments or advice would be greatly appreciated


those are done. all except for the first bud on the left, in the first pic. they look over watered as well.


----------



## anomolies (Nov 21, 2010)

It was supposed to be done last week but then it spit out a bunch of new white hairs all over. Pics are a week old but it has a lot of curly white hairs all over now.
Trichomes are still cloudy. What now?


----------



## akdelta (Nov 21, 2010)

Great thread fdd, thanks! Finishing the 7th week. Two plants going - strains unknown.


----------



## herb87 (Nov 21, 2010)

hi fdd. It's my super skunk 76th day into flowering. last week you said a week or two so i was wondering is it ok to harvest?....i had to cut upper part of cola because of molde...so should i let it longer or cut?


----------



## runninupinya (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like you have your plants growing in your bathroom, I would think your humidity is quite high assuming your toilet bowl is full which might be contributing to your mold. Other than that, it looks like the older growth on the buds is finished, but you have some new growth happening, so if you have the mold situation under control, I would let it go another week or two to increase your yield a tad more.


----------



## Masonan (Nov 21, 2010)

Here is my $100 OG (indica), day 54 into flowering
View attachment 1281990View attachment 1281991View attachment 1281992View attachment 1281993View attachment 1281994View attachment 1281995View attachment 1281996View attachment 1281997View attachment 1281998

And here are my blue dream, same age, day 54 into flowering.
View attachment 1282000View attachment 1282001View attachment 1282002View attachment 1282003View attachment 1282004View attachment 1282005View attachment 1282006View attachment 1282007View attachment 1282008

thanks alot!


----------



## sk'mo (Nov 21, 2010)

Need to know when to begin flushing soil(less mix)

A few of my Blue Satellite - after six weeks


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Nov 21, 2010)

Fdd what's up bro 4 weeks in vegd these plants 18 weeks lmao


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Nov 21, 2010)

Whatcha think


----------



## bigbudder44 (Nov 21, 2010)

plant number one week 7 flowering.. bubblicious autoflower fem.. 

 plant number 2 bubb auto fem.. how much lonnger do u think they will be done.. thx!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

anomolies said:


> It was supposed to be done last week but then it spit out a bunch of new white hairs all over. Pics are a week old but it has a lot of curly white hairs all over now.
> Trichomes are still cloudy. What now?
> 
> View attachment 1281586View attachment 1281587


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

akdelta said:


> View attachment 1281599View attachment 1281598View attachment 1281597 View attachment 1281596
> 
> Great thread fdd, thanks! Finishing the 7th week. Two plants going - strains unknown.


kinda looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

herb87 said:


> hi fdd. It's my super skunk 76th day into flowering. last week you said a week or two so i was wondering is it ok to harvest?....i had to cut upper part of cola because of molde...so should i let it longer or cut?


yeah, i'd cut it and smoke it now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

Masonan said:


> Here is my $100 OG (indica), day 54 into flowering
> View attachment 1281990View attachment 1281991View attachment 1281992View attachment 1281993View attachment 1281994View attachment 1281995View attachment 1281996View attachment 1281997View attachment 1281998
> 
> And here are my blue dream, same age, day 54 into flowering.
> ...



10 to 14 days on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

sk'mo said:


> Need to know when to begin flushing soil(less mix)
> 
> A few of my Blue Satellite - after six weeks
> 
> View attachment 1282038View attachment 1282039View attachment 1282040View attachment 1282041View attachment 1282042View attachment 1282043View attachment 1282044View attachment 1282045


i'd say they have about 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

Deerhunter617 said:


> Fdd what's up bro 4 weeks in vegd these plants 18 weeks lmao


those are not ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 21, 2010)

bigbudder44 said:


> View attachment 1282459View attachment 1282460View attachment 1282461 plant number one week 7 flowering.. bubblicious autoflower fem..
> 
> View attachment 1282468View attachment 1282469View attachment 1282470View attachment 1282471 plant number 2 bubb auto fem.. how much lonnger do u think they will be done.. thx!!


2 weeks, i guess.


----------



## sk'mo (Nov 21, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say they have about 2 weeks to go.


But I want them now...


----------



## bigbudder44 (Nov 22, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *bigbudder44*
> Attachment 1282459Attachment 1282460Attachment 1282461 plant number one week 7 flowering.. bubblicious autoflower fem..
> 
> Attachment 1282468Attachment 1282469Attachment 1282470Attachment 1282471 plant number 2 bubb auto fem.. how much lonnger do u think they will be done.. thx!!
> 2 weeks, i guess.


thx!!! i cant wait does it look good so far..? pics are a few days dated.. 
View attachment 1282589View attachment 1282590




i was wondering all ur thoughts on it to ease my mind can u please give me all ur thoughts thank u soo much..


----------



## jesterb6ub9 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here are a couple cola pics of two of mine...Strawberry Haze (Serpent) and Sour Diesel. If you need more of the plants, let me know...we just started our 6th week with estimated harvest date between the 3rd and 10th of December. Our first harvest too!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

jesterb6ub9 said:


> Here are a couple cola pics of two of mine...Strawberry Haze (Serpent) and Sour Diesel. If you need more of View attachment 1282685the plants, let me know...we just started our 6th week with estimated harvest date between the 3rd and 10th of December. Our first harvest too!View attachment 1282684


looks like 3 and 4 more weeks.


----------



## jesterb6ub9 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply...we are leaning toward more of a energetic high as opposed to a couchlock...would this drop your estimate about a week?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

jesterb6ub9 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply...we are leaning toward more of a energetic high as opposed to a couchlock...would this drop your estimate about a week?


no, it would not. for an energetic high grow a sativa.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 22, 2010)

Got a batch just about to done, have a question about flushing ??? Been flushing for 2 weeks and finally got to 0 ppm and today check them and there between 200 and 300 ppm, do i keep flushing or go ahead and chop'em????


----------



## herb87 (Nov 22, 2010)

runninupinya said:


> Looks like you have your plants growing in your bathroom, I would think your humidity is quite high assuming your toilet bowl is full which might be contributing to your mold. Other than that, it looks like the older growth on the buds is finished, but you have some new growth happening, so if you have the mold situation under control, I would let it go another week or two to increase your yield a tad more.


 i dont grow it there...i just took pictures there because of the light...
thanks fdd for reply...it's harvest time!


----------



## jesterb6ub9 (Nov 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> no, it would not. for an energetic high grow a sativa.


Thank you for the advice...being a first timer, I've been refering to Cervantes' bible for most of my concerns but when I saw your thread, I had to post. 

Honestly, I thought Strawberry Haze was a 70/30 sativa dominant strain...does it have to be 100% for the energetic effect?

Again, I'm new, so apologies if I am way off base or posting in the wrong area...


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

jesterb6ub9 said:


> Thank you for the advice...being a first timer, I've been refering to Cervantes' bible for most of my concerns but when I saw your thread, I had to post.
> 
> Honestly, I thought Strawberry Haze was a 70/30 sativa dominant strain...does it have to be 100% for the energetic effect?
> 
> Again, I'm new, so apologies if I am way off base or posting in the wrong area...


you have to let it finish, for that energetic effect. i guess. i always thought pot was supposed to get you stoned, not energetic. 

wanting an "energetic high" is simply saying "i can't wait to harvest".


----------



## jesterb6ub9 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hehe, maybe I meant to say more of a 'head' high...just not one where I want to sleep all day. I've felt the difference between both, I guess I just describe it for what it makes me feel...

but you're right, we're all tryin' to get stoned...


----------



## asaph (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello fdd

this one has been flowering under HPS 250 since Sep 26th

it is heavily infested with mites (

Should I harvest it already? The buds are quite filled with spider webs now, and the lower buds have been sucked up. I use neem but am otherwise at a loss. When do you think the plant should be ready? is it worth the wait?

Many thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

asaph said:


> Hello fdd
> 
> this one has been flowering under HPS 250 since Sep 26th
> 
> ...



i'd chop it.


----------



## asaph (Nov 22, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd chop it.


Thank you friend! Just for knowledge, how premature is it?


----------



## mimmen (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello FDD, and thank you for taking the time to help. These girls have been flowering since october 1st. The stain is mango from bcseedking.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

asaph said:


> Thank you friend! Just for knowledge, how premature is it?


kinda hard to tell. looks like one of those "forever" sativas.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

mimmen said:


> Hello FDD, and thank you for taking the time to help. These girls have been flowering since october 1st. The stain is mango from bcseedking.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1283399View attachment 1283387View attachment 1283388View attachment 1283389View attachment 1283390View attachment 1283391View attachment 1283392View attachment 1283393View attachment 1283394View attachment 1283395View attachment 1283396View attachment 1283397View attachment 1283386



those are really close. maybe 5 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

JEA said:


> This is my first grow, she has been in flowering for 37 days, 150 watt HPS. Sorry the pictures are not great quality, but was hopping you could give me a basic idea of how long she has left. Thanks for taking the time to help mate!
> View attachment 1283532View attachment 1283533View attachment 1283534


at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## Pumert (Nov 22, 2010)

Are these pics any more helpful? one is the top view of the main kola and the other is the side view of the same kola


----------



## mimmen (Nov 22, 2010)

Good news, thanks again.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 22, 2010)

These pics are a few days old. I was planning on chopping tomorrow @ 9 weeks! What do you think Fdd?


----------



## methias (Nov 22, 2010)

She has been into flower for 70 days. 
Soil & CFL
My second grow.
She has had no nutes for over 2 weeks and was flushed with RO H2O 5 days ago.

If she is ready, Can you please tell me is it water just prior to cutting or let her dry out for a week + ?
I read people suggest total darkness for 24 hours prior to harvest as well. Is there any truth to the rumors about that improving the quality?




Thanks in advance.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

Pumert said:


> Are these pics any more helpful? one is the top view of the main kola and the other is the side view of the same kola




the top view kinda looks done, i guess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 22, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> These pics are a few days old. I was planning on chopping tomorrow @ 9 weeks! What do you think Fdd?
> View attachment 1283903View attachment 1283904View attachment 1283902


that's done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

methias said:


> She has been into flower for 70 days.
> Soil & CFL
> My second grow.
> She has had no nutes for over 2 weeks and was flushed with RO H2O 5 days ago.
> ...


looks done.

there is no truth to the rumors. silly wives tales.


----------



## methias (Nov 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks done.
> 
> there is no truth to the rumors. silly wives tales.


anyone please tell me is it water just prior to cutting, or let her dry out for a week + ?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2010)

methias said:


> anyone please tell me is it water just prior to cutting, or let her dry out for a week + ?


I was wondering the same thing, I just did it the old school way and let them dry up for a few days before chopping and it seems to work good for me  I was thinking about flushing a few hours before chopping this time so I'll let you know if I do and if it seems to make a difference..




Thanks again FDD! More REP for you sir!!


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi again fdd!

I'm back with another plant; this one is a Hawaiian Skunk who's 9 1/2 weeks into flowering now. I was thinking she would be ready in about two weeks? Super proud of this girl; she's half the size of my others, but looks like's she's going to give almost twice as much! 

Thank you so much!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

methias said:


> anyone please tell me is it water just prior to cutting, or let her dry out for a week + ?


i thought i just told you. 

no reason to let it dry out. water it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

HerbalPrincess said:


> Hi again fdd!
> 
> I'm back with another plant; this one is a Hawaiian Skunk who's 9 1/2 weeks into flowering now. I was thinking she would be ready in about two weeks? Super proud of this girl; she's half the size of my others, but looks like's she's going to give almost twice as much!
> 
> ...


beautiful plant. 

i'd say 10 - 14 more days.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2010)

HerbalPrincess said:


> Hi again fdd!
> 
> I'm back with another plant; this one is a Hawaiian Skunk who's 9 1/2 weeks into flowering now. I was thinking she would be ready in about two weeks? Super proud of this girl; she's half the size of my others, but looks like's she's going to give almost twice as much!
> 
> ...


WoW I must say that looks Dank!! Good job herbal!


----------



## theexpress (Nov 23, 2010)

damn princess send this pic to high times.....


----------



## Pumert (Nov 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> the top view kinda looks done, i guess.


i guess low temps + heavy rains = slow/insignifacent growth


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

Pumert said:


> i guess low temps + heavy rains = slow/insignifacent growth


something like that. it sucks, but what can you do? 

it's often simply a bad strain or pheno. it happens.


----------



## Pumert (Nov 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> something like that. it sucks, but what can you do?
> 
> it's often simply a bad strain or pheno. it happens.


Ya bagseed doesnt ever provide you with much of a guarantee. its just seems that the "flowers" are mostly trichome covered trim leaves than actual buds. Im just gonna say F it and see if they ever decide to fatten up, if not, o well ill smoke it sooner er later.

It definitely smells very sweet with a big hint of skunk


----------



## Masonan (Nov 23, 2010)

Pumert said:


> Ya bagseed doesnt ever provide you with much of a guarantee. its just seems that the "flowers" are mostly trichome covered trim leaves than actual buds. Im just gonna say F it and see if they ever decide to fatten up, if not, o well ill smoke it sooner er later.
> 
> It definitely smells very sweet with a big hint of skunk


If they dont fatten up you got a whole lot of sugar leaf perfect for making hash!!!!!! I bet that would be some really good hash. But of course, i hope you start to get some fat buds. good luck man.


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 23, 2010)

Cool, fdd! Great to know I had it about right! Thanks again!

Also, thanks fdd, Treez, and theexpress for the compliments! This Hawaiian Skunk had the roughest start as a clone, but she really blossomed to be the best plant in our first crop! I don't know if that picture is good enough for High Times, but I could certainly try to get some better ones.


----------



## Pumert (Nov 23, 2010)

Masonan said:


> If they dont fatten up you got a whole lot of sugar leaf perfect for making hash!!!!!! I bet that would be some really good hash. But of course, i hope you start to get some fat buds. good luck man.


What methods are there to making hash besides bubble bags??


----------



## li0n (Nov 23, 2010)

i've always been lookin through this thread theres some nice buds out there.. but this time i got something of my own  

about how long u think?







*this pic was taken at almost week 5 *(a fghan Kush ryder)


----------



## savo253 (Nov 23, 2010)

hey fdd
immmmmmm baaaackk!

idk if its to much to ask but instead of posting alot of pics could you just come on down to my thread by chance?

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/371955-second-closet-cultivation-3.html#post4943490

the last set of pics

and thanks for all fdd


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

li0n said:


> i've always been lookin through this thread theres some nice buds out there.. but this time i got something of my own
> 
> about how long u think?
> 
> ...



looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Nov 23, 2010)

Everyones Plants Look Really Amazing,
Much Love To All Growers!
Peace!


----------



## li0n (Nov 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 more weeks.


thnx alot  sounds goood..
u really are being very helpful to everyone in this thread.. may i ask why are you doing this? what do u get out of it? i'm not assuming that there should be a reason behind ur helpfulness, i just want to understand whats keeping you going.. y arent u getting sick of us??!


----------



## iriej (Nov 23, 2010)

outdoor cherry AK ( little late in the year i know)


----------



## growin big (Nov 23, 2010)

this is the diesel krypto all the hairs havs turned brown water consuption has slowed.the plant is 8 weeks into flower but it looks like the trics are all still clear what do you think


----------



## growin big (Nov 23, 2010)

how much longer do you think the the first 3 are banana kush and the other 3 are purple diesel


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

li0n said:


> thnx alot  sounds goood..
> u really are being very helpful to everyone in this thread.. may i ask why are you doing this? what do u get out of it? i'm not assuming that there should be a reason behind ur helpfulness, i just want to understand whats keeping you going.. y arent u getting sick of us??!


i hate to see people put in all the effort only to harvest early. i started this thread in hopes to prevent that. i think it's working.


----------



## Masonan (Nov 23, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i hate to see people put in all the effort only to harvest early. i started this thread in hopes to prevent that. i think it's working.


hell yeah, you the man fdd. I love this thread. 

peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

iriej said:


> outdoor cherry AK ( little late in the year i know)
> 
> View attachment 1285706View attachment 1285707




7 to 10 on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

growin big said:


> this is the diesel krypto all the hairs havs turned brown water consuption has slowed.the plant is 8 weeks into flower but it looks like the trics are all still clear what do you think
> View attachment 1285794View attachment 1285799View attachment 1285798View attachment 1285804View attachment 1285803


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 23, 2010)

growin big said:


> how much longer do you think the the first 3 are banana kush and the other 3 are purple diesel
> View attachment 1285806View attachment 1285808View attachment 1285807View attachment 1285810View attachment 1285809View attachment 1285811



2 weeks on the banana, 10 days on the purple.


----------



## fedpap (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi fdd2blk ! How nice of you to have a thread like this 

Here is my Auto AK47 *Day 48 from seed*. It's supposed to finish in 65-70 days I think. What's your opinion? How far are we?
View attachment 1286488

Thanks in advance


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

fedpap said:


> Hi fdd2blk ! How nice of you to have a thread like this
> 
> Here is my Auto AK47 *Day 48 from seed*. It's supposed to finish in 65-70 days I think. What's your opinion? How far are we?
> 
> ...



looks like 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## fedpap (Nov 24, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like 2 to 3 more weeks.


 Wow! fast response  Thanks bro, you're the man


----------



## lexluth0r (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey fdd2blk, you gave me some sound on advice when to harvest my power plant a while back, can you let me know how much longer this A.M.S will take its on day 65 at the mo. I was thinking maybe 2 weeks but need an experts opinion. Cheers

View attachment 1286927View attachment 1286929


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey, this is a Serious Seeds White Russian, i'm afraid of chopping too soon as I want a stony effect. Does this look done yet or does it have another week or two? I dont want to chop too early.


----------



## growin big (Nov 24, 2010)

hey fdd.i wanted to thank you for your time


----------



## Kantr (Nov 24, 2010)

Day 39 of flower. When do you think it will be ready??


----------



## BurningLs (Nov 24, 2010)

what do you think??


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA i have 1 JUST LIKE THAT OUTBACK ! I never Touched her again



tardis said:


> Hey, this is a Serious Seeds White Russian, i'm afraid of chopping too soon as I want a stony effect. Does this look done yet or does it have another week or two? I dont want to chop too early.


----------



## theexpress (Nov 24, 2010)

tardis said:


> Hey, this is a Serious Seeds White Russian, i'm afraid of chopping too soon as I want a stony effect. Does this look done yet or does it have another week or two? I dont want to chop too early.


 
lol you fried the shit out of your plant man.......


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAA i have 1 JUST LIKE THAT OUTBACK ! I never Touched her again


LOL yeah that one wound up being my spidermite attractor which worked keeping it off my other plants. even in between other plants they would all go for the serious seeds white russian and then none on the others. I follow this thread and Fdds posts here and thought people might get a kick out of that one. I haven't watered it in like 4 months.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

I bet thoes spider mites were high as fk. had a good life.


----------



## tardis (Nov 24, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> I bet thoes spider mites were high as fk. had a good life.


Sometimes they build webs, these spidermites built hammocks.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

8th WEEK at midnight tonight.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

here is another


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Hey fdd2blk, you gave me some sound on advice when to harvest my power plant a while back, can you let me know how much longer this A.M.S will take its on day 65 at the mo. I was thinking maybe 2 weeks but need an experts opinion. Cheers
> 
> View attachment 1286927View attachment 1286929


i was hoping you might learn something. 

those have 4 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

growin big said:


> hey fdd.i wanted to thank you for your time


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

Kantr said:


> Day 39 of flower. When do you think it will be ready??
> View attachment 1287320View attachment 1287319


3 to 4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

BurningLs said:


> what do you think??


2 more weeks. from what i can tell.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 24, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1287622View attachment 1287623View attachment 1287624View attachment 1287626View attachment 1287627View attachment 1287628View attachment 1287629View attachment 1287630View attachment 1287625 8th WEEK at midnight tonight.


anytime between now and the next 7 days.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooo What I wanted to hear !.. ima prolly aim toward 7 tho ^_^ i wont regret it.



fdd2blk said:


> anytime between now and the next 7 days.


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

Hello! much love and respect to all who helped me get this far. This is my 1st try at it and I must say Im fuckin' STOKED!!! How much longer do you guys think??? My patience is wearing thing. Good thing the herbs are NOT in short supply tonight. Im fucking loving it!
I know theres no way to tell for sure and its much difficult with provided picture BUT how much do you think Ill get from my girls??? They are in soil
Pots are 3 gal
I gave them 12-6-6 nutes at week 2-4ish. 
I gave them 5-10-5 at week4 to week 6. 
They are all about 24 inches tall. 
CFL 13-43 watts 24/0
These photos are at day 48-50

/Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1738.JPG /Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1748.JPG /Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1752.JPG /Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Originals/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1755.JPG


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

/Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1765.JPG


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

i cant see pics



HonestAcid said:


> /Users/graysonsmith/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Modified/2010/Roll 22/DSCN1765.JPG


----------



## iriej (Nov 24, 2010)

cannadentials 400w


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

Friends! What da ya think? This is day 48-50 
They are all in 3 Gal pots with soil
24/0 lights which are 14 43 watt cfl
I gave them 12-6-6 nutes from week 2-4
I gave them 5-10-5 from week 4-6
Auto White Russian Strain











Also just take a guess what you think my yield could be. I know its impossible but Id like to hear some guesses! 

PEACE!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

im growing white russian right now View attachment 1287868View attachment 1287869


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

DAMN DUDE! those look sexy. That is something else! damn I hope my girls turn out like that!!! They look like they are ready for the chop chop?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

another week or two and their rdy. 8th week today  .. yea these two colas are about coke can width, almost foot long.


----------



## greencorral19 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hey fdd this is my first grow just a lil feedback from a master would be sick I know im no where near finished but im always up for criticism.
View attachment 1287872View attachment 1287873View attachment 1287874View attachment 1287875View attachment 1287876


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

hell yea! what do you think about my girls? posted above yours


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

Looking good, How many you have? Why not 18/6 20/4 instead of 24/0 ^^ Autos still need some sleep. They look like they will be fat too, kinda hard to see but looks like another 2-3wks?


HonestAcid said:


> hell yea! what do you think about my girls? posted above yours


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

I got 4 pretty ladies. I figured since they can handle it (auto white-russian specifically) I should pump as much sunlight into 'em as possible. Sunlight is how they photosynthesize and grow so I figured more sun means more buds. Its just what makes sense to me. Its also easier when dealing with timers and temperatures. Do you give your plants 2 days of total darkness after you chop? Also do you have any clue what the yellow/brown shit on my leaves could be?


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

by yellow/brown shit I mean the areas of the leaf that appear to be dead. It looks like i burnt them but im 99 percent sure it didnt get that hot in there. Also im growing with cfls which are not very hot. I dont think its heat. Nute burn? can i get them to be green again?


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

wont be green again, possibly nute burn. dont stress over it, the plant will do all that for you . jk. but yea a little dark wouldnt hurt ^^. but if you cant do it Consistantly then 24/0 is the way to go. You mean two days of dark before chop? not after.. This is my 1st grow and YES i will be trying that. My plants CHANGE at night ^^ not durring the day so i figure it wont hurt.


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

I think I just changed my mind. It makes more sense for them to have darkness as all plants naturally require it. I'll go 20/4 next time. What do you mean your plants change at night?

Should I switch mine now??? Hmmmm I never thought about that. I got a timer I just havn't figured it out. Im sure its simple.


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 24, 2010)

the Plant Makes Trichs (crystals) at night.. and uses them durring the say. so 2 days of night should make it be Frostier.


----------



## Mr.PotPlanter (Nov 24, 2010)

Im growing my first plants from unknown seeds with 5 CFL bulbs in my 2ft dresser and im on week 7 of 12/12. The buds are looking really frosty and are really stinky. One of the plants is looking like an indica (first 11 pics) and the other a sativa (last 7 pics). sry bout the quality of the pics tried to get as good a shot of the trichs as possible. I would love some feedback from anyone, thanks! PEACE keep tokin


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 24, 2010)

How much do you think I could expect from these two lovelies? 
  

I got 4 total. They are all about the same size.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

iriej said:


> View attachment 1287833View attachment 1287834View attachment 1287835View attachment 1287836View attachment 1287837
> 
> cannadentials 400w



7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

HonestAcid said:


> Friends! What da ya think? This is day 48-50
> They are all in 3 Gal pots with soil
> 24/0 lights which are 14 43 watt cfl
> I gave them 12-6-6 nutes from week 2-4
> ...


3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr.PotPlanter said:


> Im growing my first plants from unknown seeds with 5 CFL bulbs in my 2ft dresser and im on week 7 of 12/12. The buds are looking really frosty and are really stinky. One of the plants is looking like an indica (first 11 pics) and the other a sativa (last 7 pics). sry bout the quality of the pics tried to get as good a shot of the trichs as possible. I would love some feedback from anyone, thanks! PEACE keep tokin


the indica looks really close, thew sativa has a few weeks.


----------



## Cloud9Industries (Nov 25, 2010)

hey man.

day 43 lowlife ak47

not sure when to harvest. they have been 12/12 from seed ( which i totally regret becuz i thought i was going to grow in a small space, but i moved them)


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

Cloud9Industries said:


> hey man.
> 
> day 43 lowlife ak47
> 
> not sure when to harvest. they have been 12/12 from seed ( which i totally regret becuz i thought i was going to grow in a small space, but i moved them)


2 weeks yet.


----------



## whatsername (Nov 25, 2010)

I need help. This is my first grow, and I've been working on a very limited budget. I have not invested in a magnifying glass to be sure when I'm ready to harvest. But I have two ladies in my bubbleponics. I started with bagseeds and have two very different types of plants. The one I am posting pics of looks near ready to flush. I was thinking two more weeks of nutes and then two weeks of no nutes. However, my other lady had NO red hairs yet. Still all white. And because they are in the same bubbleponics machine and the roots have grown together, I can't remove the plant. SO, flushing one means flushing the other, and it is by no means ready. So should I skip flushing altogher this go round? I've learned my lesson about growing different types of MJ in the same setup and that wont happen again. I'll be working with all clones next time, I hope anyway, so this problem shouldn't happen next time. But what should I do from here. First, how much longer you think I have before I need to flush, or do I even need to flush since my other plant isn't ready? I really could use a lot of help!!!


----------



## Meetwad (Nov 25, 2010)

Plan on harvesting wed after thanksgiving what say you?


----------



## Doomah (Nov 25, 2010)

How long do you think? 

Bagseed, unknown sativa. First full grow. A couple of amber trichomes but mostly clear/cloudy. Some of the leaves are yellowing and falling off at a gradually increasing rate; if I have >10 days to go then I'd like to give her another nutrient dose. What do you think?


Thanks!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

whatsername said:


> I need help. This is my first grow, and I've been working on a very limited budget. I have not invested in a magnifying glass to be sure when I'm ready to harvest. But I have two ladies in my bubbleponics. I started with bagseeds and have two very different types of plants. The one I am posting pics of looks near ready to flush. I was thinking two more weeks of nutes and then two weeks of no nutes. However, my other lady had NO red hairs yet. Still all white. And because they are in the same bubbleponics machine and the roots have grown together, I can't remove the plant. SO, flushing one means flushing the other, and it is by no means ready. So should I skip flushing altogher this go round? I've learned my lesson about growing different types of MJ in the same setup and that wont happen again. I'll be working with all clones next time, I hope anyway, so this problem shouldn't happen next time. But what should I do from here. First, how much longer you think I have before I need to flush, or do I even need to flush since my other plant isn't ready? I really could use a lot of help!!!
> View attachment 1288355View attachment 1288356View attachment 1288357View attachment 1288358View attachment 1288359View attachment 1288360View attachment 1288361View attachment 1288362View attachment 1288363View attachment 1288364View attachment 1288365



i have no idea how people deal with multiple strains in the same hydro reservoir. those plants look like they have a solid 2 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

Meetwad said:


> View attachment 1288403View attachment 1288402
> 
> Plan on harvesting wed after thanksgiving what say you?


i say "fuck spider mites."


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

Doomah said:


> How long do you think?
> 
> Bagseed, unknown sativa. First full grow. A couple of amber trichomes but mostly clear/cloudy. Some of the leaves are yellowing and falling off at a gradually increasing rate; if I have >10 days to go then I'd like to give her another nutrient dose. What do you think?
> 
> ...


3 more weeks.


----------



## Meetwad (Nov 25, 2010)

Yeah they have shown up throughout the grow but I think I have them under control now.

Still look okay or what/
Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

Meetwad said:


> Yeah they have shown up throughout the grow but I think I have them under control now.
> 
> Still look okay or what/
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


yeah, another week sounds about right.


----------



## Meetwad (Nov 25, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> yeah, another week sounds about right.


 
Thanks!

Kinda curious as to whether this will affect taste or potency?

I am using an organic spray & am flushing them with just plain ph'd tapwater.

Thanks again for your help!

& yer absolutely right "Fuck Spider-mites!"


----------



## Cloud9Industries (Nov 25, 2010)

Doomah said:


> How long do you think?
> 
> Bagseed, unknown sativa. First full grow. A couple of amber trichomes but mostly clear/cloudy. Some of the leaves are yellowing and falling off at a gradually increasing rate; if I have >10 days to go then I'd like to give her another nutrient dose. What do you think?
> 
> ...


hey man. those are good looking plants. What kind of lights are you using and where could i get them? How many do you use and whats your expected yield. lol sorry for all questions, but i have a smiliar set up with normal cfls and im looking to yield more.


----------



## captain chronizzle (Nov 25, 2010)

i'm choppin right now! its hijack 57 days


----------



## Doomah (Nov 25, 2010)

Cloud9Industries said:


> hey man. those are good looking plants. What kind of lights are you using and where could i get them? How many do you use and whats your expected yield. lol sorry for all questions, but i have a smiliar set up with normal cfls and im looking to yield more.


 I'm flattered. Seriously . You sure you didn't mean to quote another post? Haha.

I keep thinking the yield is quite poor. Anyway it's just one plant. She's been growing in the glorious sunshine under _slight_ partial shade since around June, really as an ornamental with the small chance of me actually getting something from her. That shade is what made her lean over like this actually - next time I'll be topping instead.

Eventually when the clouds came in I decided to lob her in the cupboard, build a box 'round her and throw some bulbs in. 3x 2700k CFLs (30W) and 2x 6400k CFLs (35W) in the cupboard at the moment, which I didn't really think was enough but I haven't the time or funds to play around with it at the moment. They're all bayonet CFLs that I've just picked up from various electrical stores around here, connected to normal ceiling pendants which are connected to ceiling lighting roses - also, I'm in the UK so I can't help you on the 'where' .

My expected yield is anything I can get, and I shall increase it next harvest by throwing at least 2 more CFLs in and paying closer attention to the finer details. I still consider myself a newbie.


----------



## Mr.PotPlanter (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks for the help fdd2blk, how long would you say the indica has before its ready for the chop?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2010)

KandyKush @ 51 Days flowering. What do you think Fdd? Its suppposed to be a "long" flowering strain.
View attachment 1289076View attachment 1289077View attachment 1289075


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 25, 2010)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> KandyKush @ 51 Days flowering. What do you think Fdd? Its suppposed to be a "long" flowering strain.
> View attachment 1289076View attachment 1289077View attachment 1289075



at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## dancingbear (Nov 26, 2010)

Easy Ryder under 150 HPS and a couple of 67 watt CFL's. Leaves are starting to yellow, been giving straight water for 2 days, but may be rushing it. Whadda ya think?
 View attachment 1289697


----------



## whatsername (Nov 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have no idea how people deal with multiple strains in the same hydro reservoir. those plants look like they have a solid 2 weeks to go.


So is that two weeks and then harvest, or two weeks and flush for two weeks and then harvest? Sorry if these questions seem redundant, but I just wanna be sure. I feel like these are my babies and I want to be sure I'm taking care of them properly...or at least as good as I can with what I got. As far as the different strains in the same system, I learned my lesson on that...lol. Hopefully I'll be working with clones from here on out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

dancingbear said:


> Easy Ryder under 150 HPS and a couple of 67 watt CFL's. Leaves are starting to yellow, been giving straight water for 2 days, but may be rushing it. Whadda ya think?
> View attachment 1289694 View attachment 1289697


looks like another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

whatsername said:


> So is that two weeks and then harvest, or two weeks and flush for two weeks and then harvest? Sorry if these questions seem redundant, but I just wanna be sure. I feel like these are my babies and I want to be sure I'm taking care of them properly...or at least as good as I can with what I got. As far as the different strains in the same system, I learned my lesson on that...lol. Hopefully I'll be working with clones from here on out.


i am here simply to tell you if your plants are DONE. if i say 2 more weeks, that means they will be DONE in 2 more weeks.

if i were to start handing out advice on top of all this i'd be here forever. i'm really surprised, after 1000's of pictures, that people still haven't learned what finished buds look like.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 26, 2010)

I dont want to be told '2 - 3 more weeks' so I am not gonna post my pics.


----------



## whatsername (Nov 26, 2010)

well, thanks 4 the advice anyway. Most of the time I've found people to be very respectful and helpful on this site. Then there are a few that aren't...I just wish ALL the experts could remember how overwhelming their first grow was and be a little more understanding when asked questions.


----------



## gdingy (Nov 26, 2010)

4 plants started inside under 400 watt hps. Placed outdoors 9 weeks ago.
bubba kush, Pineapple Express, Raw Diesel, White widow Big bud


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

gdingy said:


> 4 plants started inside under 400 watt hps. Placed outdoors 9 weeks ago.
> bubba kush, Pineapple Express, Raw Diesel, White widow Big bud
> View attachment 1289776View attachment 1289777View attachment 1289765View attachment 1289771
> View attachment 1289761View attachment 1289762View attachment 1289764



those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

whatsername said:


> well, thanks 4 the advice anyway. Most of the time I've found people to be very respectful and helpful on this site. Then there are a few that aren't...I just wish ALL the experts could remember how overwhelming their first grow was and be a little more understanding when asked questions.



seriously?

and i still keep answering anyway.


----------



## gdingy (Nov 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those look done.


i fuckin love you man!


----------



## icanfarm (Nov 26, 2010)

hi all dont know if this is a good way to introduce myself . but here is my garden about two to three out sorry im no photo bug  
tris still fairly clear some hairs turning on top . new hairs still busting around them


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

icanfarm said:


> hi all dont know if this is a good way to introduce myself . but here is my garden about two to three out sorry im no photo bug View attachment 1289912
> tris still fairly clear some hairs turning on top . new hairs still busting around them


those have 2 to 3 weeks to go.


----------



## ukgrower2110 (Nov 26, 2010)

Roadrunner in generic compost fed bio grow bio bloom topmax and heaven and mollassess.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

ukgrower2110 said:


> View attachment 1290046 Roadrunner in generic compost fed bio grow bio bloom topmax and heaven and mollassess.




looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## billcollector99 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was wondering if she looks done, I have never grown a colored strain before, so it is kind of hard for me to judge.


----------



## Sinistry (Nov 26, 2010)

Here are my Super Silver Hazes, day 48, hydro, under a 1000w dual arc bulb. FoxFarm nutes plus Gravity. Im thinking its about time to start flushing, but Im not sure, I expected them to take a lot longer. They look like theyre moving along nicely, though. How much longer do you think they have?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

billcollector99 said:


> I was wondering if she looks done, I have never grown a colored strain before, so it is kind of hard for me to judge.


i'd say another week or so. maybe 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

Sinistry said:


> Here are my Super Silver Hazes, day 48, hydro, under a 1000w dual arc bulb. FoxFarm nutes plus Gravity. Im thinking its about time to start flushing, but Im not sure, I expected them to take a lot longer. They look like theyre moving along nicely, though. How much longer do you think they have?


looks like about 2 more weeks.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 26, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say another week or so. maybe 10 days.





fdd2blk said:


> looks like about 2 more weeks.


You didn't know you can 'multi-quote'?


----------



## Rugganug (Nov 26, 2010)

My first grow and thus my first harvest:
Blue Mystic, Motivation, Warlock, & Northern Lights, respectively:


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> You didn't know you can 'multi-quote'?


i look at each post one at a time, in hopes of not missing any.


are you complaining or just being an ass?


edit:
now looking at your edit reason it seems you are trying to start some sort of drama.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

Rugganug said:


> My first grow and thus my first harvest:
> Blue Mystic, Motivation, Warlock, & Northern Lights, respectively:


those are done.


----------



## HonestAcid (Nov 26, 2010)

HELP. This sucks. I noticed nut sacks all over my plants and a couple banana structures. What should I do!? They are 53 days old and this is my first grow. Also they are auto white russians. If I let them keep growing would I have a shit load of seeds left???


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 26, 2010)

HonestAcid said:


> HELP. This sucks. I noticed nut sacks all over my plants and a couple banana structures. What should I do!? They are 53 days old and this is my first grow. Also they are auto white russians. If I let them keep growing would I have a shit load of seeds left???
> 
> 
> View attachment 1290816 View attachment 1290822 View attachment 1290819 View attachment 1290814 View attachment 1290817 View attachment 1290820 View attachment 1290821 View attachment 1290815 View attachment 1290818 View attachment 1290823


they need a few weeks to finish, but they will be full of seeds. there isn't much you can do at this point.


----------



## jkmovies (Nov 27, 2010)

I had some of those balls show up once. I destroyed the plant right away, but still had a dozen or so seeds spread out over the other 2 plants in a couple of their buds.

I've heard you can pick them off and hope for the best. Maybe do a forum search for "hermie balls pick off" or something similar.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i look at each post one at a time, in hopes of not missing any.
> 
> 
> are you complaining or just being an ass?
> ...


Just trying to show you how to save a little time is all. I got 40k+ posts on other forums, and I use the shit out of the mutli-quote. I get paid to post so I try to be as efficient as I can typically.


----------



## Diablo.dash (Nov 27, 2010)

Sorry for the bad pics its the best I can do at the moment, these are bagseed just under 8 weeks of flower


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> Just trying to show you how to save a little time is all. I got 40k+ posts on other forums, and I use the shit out of the mutli-quote. I get paid to post so I try to be as efficient as I can typically.


all i have is time. 

why do you care about my post count? 

i'm well aware of how to use multi quote.

do you have a plant you want me to look at?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

Diablo.dash said:


> Sorry for the bad pics its the best I can do at the moment, these are bagseed just under 8 weeks of flower



2 more weeks, from what i can tell.


----------



## rasputin71 (Nov 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> all i have is time.
> 
> why do you care about my post count?
> 
> ...


No, I know my plant is not ready. Why is everyone on this site with more than 1k posts so friggin easily offended and rude?


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

rasputin71 said:


> No, I know my plant is not ready. Why is everyone on this site with more than 1k posts so friggin easily offended and rude?


am i offended? not really.

am i being rude? i didn't think so. 

it was you that came in off topic.


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 27, 2010)

thanks for help last time round fdd. these are some clones from my last bag seed grow  should i start flushing or wait a bit  cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

cannabutt said:


> thanks for help last time round fdd. these are some clones from my last bag seed grow  should i start flushing or wait a bit  cheers


10 - 14 days. i'd start flushing.


----------



## cannabutt (Nov 27, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 days. i'd start flushing.


thanks fdd. will post a couple of pics before i chop


----------



## EnvoyXL (Nov 27, 2010)

Lowryder/blueberry Automatic

Can I harvest it? It is 11 or 12 weeks old, I got stoned a few times and don't remember exactly when I planted it. I over fertilized it and some of the leaves curled and turned brown. The last 3 weeks I have only been watering to get it to come back but today I noticed the fans leaves yellowing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

EnvoyXL said:


> Lowryder/blueberry Automatic
> 
> Can I harvest it? It is 11 or 12 weeks old, I got stoned a few times and don't remember exactly when I planted it. I over fertilized it and some of the leaves curled and turned brown. The last 3 weeks I have only been watering to get it to come back but today I noticed the fans leaves yellowing.
> 
> View attachment 1291416View attachment 1291412View attachment 1291419


it could go another week or so.


----------



## EnvoyXL (Nov 27, 2010)

EnvoyXL said:


> Lowryder/blueberry Automatic
> 
> Can I harvest it? It is 11 or 12 weeks old, I got stoned a few times and don't remember exactly when I planted it. I over fertilized it and some of the leaves curled and turned brown. The last 3 weeks I have only been watering to get it to come back but today I noticed the fans leaves yellowing.
> 
> View attachment 1291416View attachment 1291412View attachment 1291419





fdd2blk said:


> it could go another week or so.


 Thanks, do you think it would be too early to harvest? I need to get it out of my house and would rather not wait a week.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

EnvoyXL said:


> Thanks, do you think it would be too early to harvest? I need to get it out of my house and would rather not wait a week.


that is entirely up to you.


----------



## EnvoyXL (Nov 27, 2010)

Well I just want to make sure that it is smokable. This is my first grow so I just didn't know if it would be unsmokable if it was too early.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 27, 2010)

EnvoyXL said:


> Well I just want to make sure that it is smokable. This is my first grow so I just didn't know if it would be unsmokable if it was too early.


sure, you can smoke it.


----------



## Masonan (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey fdd, think shes gettin pretty close. what would you say?


thanks for all your help man, really appreciate it.


----------



## mr4tune (Nov 27, 2010)

Hey fdd...

How much longer for these? x3 White widow x Big bud in front, x2 Humboldt in rear left, 1x Big Bang. 6.5 weeks of flower so far. Magnifier is still in shipment, not sure what the trichs are doing yet... Worried I'll miss the right time to start flushing, thanks for the help.

The ROom






Widow





Humboldt





Big Bang


----------



## vybz05 (Nov 27, 2010)

Seven weeks, 4 days....


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2010)

Masonan said:


> Hey fdd, think shes gettin pretty close. what would you say?
> View attachment 1291662View attachment 1291670View attachment 1291669View attachment 1291668View attachment 1291667View attachment 1291666View attachment 1291665View attachment 1291664View attachment 1291663View attachment 1291660View attachment 1291661View attachment 1291671
> 
> thanks for all your help man, really appreciate it.



3 more weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2010)

mr4tune said:


> Hey fdd...
> 
> How much longer for these? x3 White widow x Big bud in front, x2 Humboldt in rear left, 1x Big Bang. 6.5 weeks of flower so far. Magnifier is still in shipment, not sure what the trichs are doing yet... Worried I'll miss the right time to start flushing, thanks for the help.


3+ weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 28, 2010)

vybz05 said:


> Seven weeks, 4 days....
> 
> View attachment 1292312View attachment 1292339View attachment 1292338View attachment 1292337View attachment 1292336View attachment 1292335View attachment 1292333View attachment 1292332View attachment 1292331View attachment 1292330View attachment 1292329View attachment 1292328View attachment 1292327View attachment 1292325View attachment 1292324View attachment 1292321View attachment 1292319View attachment 1292340



5 to 7 days left.


----------



## vybz05 (Nov 28, 2010)

ooooooo boy i cannot wait!!!!!..... thanks RUI for helping a guy grow some dank!


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey fdd, I was hoping you could clear something up for me.

I've heard several different things from various sources about when to tell that the plant is ready to harvest: the trichomes are 40-60% milky, the hairs have mostly turned orange, 90% of the calyxes have swollen, etc. Everyone seems to have a different method.

I posted a plant a few days ago, guessing two weeks, and you confirmed. However, it looks like her calyxes have shrunken down from where they used to be a week or two ago. Is this normal during flushing/the final weeks, or did I somehow miss the window of harvest? She still has quite a few white hairs on her cola, but the shrinking-calyxes are throwing me off.

Thanks.

(I could provide pics if you want )


----------



## Serious Weeds (Nov 28, 2010)

Hello again there. These are the first day of week 13 and they are taking forever!!!! What do you think fdd


----------



## Diablo.dash (Nov 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks, from what i can tell.


thanks, Should i start flushing?


----------



## can420 (Nov 28, 2010)

fdd2blk 

my girls have been on 12/12 for 8 weeks 2 days i had a salt build up a few weeks ago
and my hairs tuned red all of them i got some new white hairs on the bottom but not much
hoping you could tell me my chop day !!!!
thanks


----------



## SandstormGT (Nov 28, 2010)

These are my Auto-flower Blue Mystics, they are 7 weeks from seed. Room temps have never exceeded 85 and PH has always been between 5.4 - 6.2, 250w hortilux HPS from the beginning, they are in 70oz folger hempy buckets. I have them on the lucas method, with ppm's around 800ppm(.5x). Obviously my main questions is, when do you think they should be done, alternatively, I have a lot of unexploded swollen calyx's with 2 hairs coming out of each calyx, they have been swollen and unexploded for several weeks. What you think? Thanks for all the help and contribution you have given to the site!


----------



## SandstormGT (Nov 28, 2010)

Also, if those pictures and not good enough to gather an opinion, I will definately go take some more and try to filter out the hps light and get closer up. Let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## docsativa (Nov 28, 2010)

This one ready??


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

HerbalPrincess said:


> Hey fdd, I was hoping you could clear something up for me.
> 
> I've heard several different things from various sources about when to tell that the plant is ready to harvest: the trichomes are 40-60% milky, the hairs have mostly turned orange, 90% of the calyxes have swollen, etc. Everyone seems to have a different method.
> 
> ...


i would love to see some pics.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

Serious Weeds said:


> View attachment 1293352View attachment 1293350View attachment 1293348View attachment 1293347View attachment 1293345View attachment 1293341View attachment 1293339
> Hello again there. These are the first day of week 13 and they are taking forever!!!! What do you think fdd


i would have cut them by now, whether they were ready or not.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

can420 said:


> fdd2blk
> 
> my girls have been on 12/12 for 8 weeks 2 days i had a salt build up a few weeks ago
> and my hairs tuned red all of them i got some new white hairs on the bottom but not much
> ...


those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

SandstormGT said:


> These are my Auto-flower Blue Mystics, they are 7 weeks from seed. Room temps have never exceeded 85 and PH has always been between 5.4 - 6.2, 250w hortilux HPS from the beginning, they are in 70oz folger hempy buckets. I have them on the lucas method, with ppm's around 800ppm(.5x). Obviously my main questions is, when do you think they should be done, alternatively, I have a lot of unexploded swollen calyx's with 2 hairs coming out of each calyx, they have been swollen and unexploded for several weeks. What you think? Thanks for all the help and contribution you have given to the site!


hard to tell with that lighting.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

SandstormGT said:


> Also, if those pictures and not good enough to gather an opinion, I will definately go take some more and try to filter out the hps light and get closer up. Let me know. Thanks again!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

docsativa said:


> View attachment 1294000View attachment 1293998View attachment 1293997This one ready??
> View attachment 1293996


3 to 4 more days.


----------



## JustAnotherNewb (Nov 29, 2010)

She's about 6.5 weeks into 12/12 after a month of veg. She's surrounded by 6 43w CFLs. I had to tie her down because she was getting too tall for my 4' box. Grown in soil, using fox farm 3. It's my first time, and the seeds came from some very un-impressive mids so I'm happy to see how she's coming along. I'm watered today and I'm thinking that I'll feed in a few days when I water her next, then start the 2 week flush. What do you think? Is my timing about right?

Here's her main cola. You can see where the leaves have gotten into the lights once or twice. There are less brown/orange pistils here then the rest of the plant for some reason.
View attachment 1295009


Here's a few of the nugs further down her fat stem. There's about 14-16 buds that look like these.
View attachment 1295010View attachment 1295011View attachment 1295012

Here are some likes to hi res shots:

http://imgur.com/Kx8rd.jpg
http://imgur.com/FSQ0f.jpg
http://imgur.com/wxV6o.jpg
http://imgur.com/sheEL.jpg

Please let me know what you think. I've only gotten this far because of the knowledge on this board!


----------



## freethoughexchange (Nov 29, 2010)

Hey fdd, I was thinking that this plant should be finished already, but it doesn't seem to be. At least to me, LOL. Can you offer your input. Let me know if you need a better / different picture. Thanks, AS ALWAYS!!!

View attachment 1295180View attachment 1295181


----------



## big bee (Nov 29, 2010)

hope u can help, this is my white dwarf, its autoflowering and has reached the 60 day mark but the buds are not as filled out as i would have liked. will they get any bigger or should i harvest now incase potency drops?

thanks in advance man


----------



## meezy4tw (Nov 29, 2010)

big bee said:


> hope u can help, this is my white dwarf, its autoflowering and has reached the 60 day mark but the buds are not as filled out as i would have liked. will they get any bigger or should i harvest now incase potency drops?
> 
> thanks in advance man


You could probably let her go another 5 to 7 days, the majority of those trichs still look cloudy.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

JustAnotherNewb said:


> She's about 6.5 weeks into 12/12 after a month of veg. She's surrounded by 6 43w CFLs. I had to tie her down because she was getting too tall for my 4' box. Grown in soil, using fox farm 3. It's my first time, and the seeds came from some very un-impressive mids so I'm happy to see how she's coming along. I'm watered today and I'm thinking that I'll feed in a few days when I water her next, then start the 2 week flush. What do you think? Is my timing about right?
> 
> Here's her main cola. You can see where the leaves have gotten into the lights once or twice. There are less brown/orange pistils here then the rest of the plant for some reason.
> View attachment 1295009
> ...



3 to 4 more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> Hey fdd, I was thinking that this plant should be finished already, but it doesn't seem to be. At least to me, LOL. Can you offer your input. Let me know if you need a better / different picture. Thanks, AS ALWAYS!!!
> 
> View attachment 1295180View attachment 1295181


looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 29, 2010)

big bee said:


> hope u can help, this is my white dwarf, its autoflowering and has reached the 60 day mark but the buds are not as filled out as i would have liked. will they get any bigger or should i harvest now incase potency drops?
> 
> thanks in advance man


that could go another week to 10 days.


----------



## HerbalPrincess (Nov 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i would love to see some pics.


Cool, thanks! The first three pix are from a week or two ago, and the last two are from last night. I don't know how apparent it is, but the buds just look "shrunken" compared to how they used to; it's like the calyxes are de-swelling or something. We flushed a few weeks ago, so I doubt it's a salt build-up, and I've been giving her light nutes since then (started final-flushing her a few days ago).

Idk, maybe I'm just over-reacting. :<


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Nov 29, 2010)

Crimea Blue 8 weeks 12/12

Main Cola






Coming off the bottom node


----------



## stilt4fun (Nov 29, 2010)

This was from 2 weeks ago. I went on vacation and I am now back. This is my first plant and I am totally lost as to when to harvest it.


----------



## smokefrogg (Nov 29, 2010)

hi fdd, it's been a long time since i popped in here to ask you....i am back with that same thai i have been running, here is a pic of it, not going to say the age but i'm real curious what you think:






oh, here's a petrolia headstash too, pic isn't the best sorry...poor thing needs more nutes too, i know better for next time:






as always it is very much appreciated, thanks again!


----------



## RawBudzski (Nov 29, 2010)

View attachment 1295979View attachment 1295980View attachment 1295982View attachment 1295983View attachment 1295984View attachment 1295985

I know I know.. HPS light Kills it and not very good pics. But I took today Day60. 4 Diff Plants. Getting Kinda Cold so Notice the purple leaves against the green/yellow. should be done around 65-70?


----------



## can420 (Nov 29, 2010)

SandstormGT said:


> Also, if those pictures and not good enough to gather an opinion, I will definately go take some more and try to filter out the hps light and get closer up. Let me know. Thanks again!


hope this is better if not i need to buy a better camera 

thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SandstormGT (Nov 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> hard to tell with that lighting.


Hopefully this is better, beyond this, I'll have to pull the manual out on this camera. I was also hoping that in addition to a due date, you might be able to explain why I have so many unexploded lower calyx's? Thanks again for taking time to answer these questions!


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

HerbalPrincess said:


> Cool, thanks! The first three pix are from a week or two ago, and the last two are from last night. I don't know how apparent it is, but the buds just look "shrunken" compared to how they used to; it's like the calyxes are de-swelling or something. We flushed a few weeks ago, so I doubt it's a salt build-up, and I've been giving her light nutes since then (started final-flushing her a few days ago).
> 
> Idk, maybe I'm just over-reacting. :<
> 
> View attachment 1295394View attachment 1295395View attachment 1295396View attachment 1295397View attachment 1295398



that just looks really good. it pretty much looks done in the last 2 pics. the calyxes may be hardening up and shrinking as they fade out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> Crimea Blue 8 weeks 12/12
> 
> Main Cola
> 
> ...



7 to 10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

stilt4fun said:


> This was from 2 weeks ago. I went on vacation and I am now back. This is my first plant and I am totally lost as to when to harvest it.


do you have any current pics? it may be getting close.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

smokefrogg said:


> hi fdd, it's been a long time since i popped in here to ask you....i am back with that same thai i have been running, here is a pic of it, not going to say the age but i'm real curious what you think:
> 
> 
> oh, here's a petrolia headstash too, pic isn't the best sorry...poor thing needs more nutes too, i know better for next time:
> ...


10 - 14 days on the first one. 2 weeks plus on the second.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1295979View attachment 1295980View attachment 1295981View attachment 1295982View attachment 1295983View attachment 1295984View attachment 1295985View attachment 1295986
> 
> I know I know.. HPS light Kills it and not very good pics. But I took today Day60. 4 Diff Plants. Getting Kinda Cold so Notice the purple leaves against the green/yellow. should be done around 65-70?


i'd say 10 - 14 more days, from what i can see.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

can420 said:


> hope this is better if not i need to buy a better camera
> 
> thanks !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

SandstormGT said:


> Hopefully this is better, beyond this, I'll have to pull the manual out on this camera. I was also hoping that in addition to a due date, you might be able to explain why I have so many unexploded lower calyx's? Thanks again for taking time to answer these questions!



looks like a solid 3 weeks to go. the calyxes should swell in that time.


----------



## smokefrogg (Nov 30, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 10 - 14 days on the first one. 2 weeks plus on the second.


thanks again fdd2blk

the thai is at 12 weeks today, last time i ran it i posted a pic about this time and you said 2 weeks (ish) also, it looked like it to me too....however, this crazy thai had a growth spurt right before the 12 week mark haha, i'm wondering if it'll do it again, i recall coming back like 3 weeks or so after and you weren't sure then....well i'm still not sure about this thing, sativas are weird, thank you!


----------



## livingwparents (Nov 30, 2010)

fdd2blk i got u a hard nut to crack... my plant spent 3 - 4 weeks from seed in a 12 12 light cycle, then first pistils started showing on that small plant, then it spent 7 hours in a plastic bag, which was located in snow, -3 degrees. from that day its been under 18 / 6 light for 5 days, more pistils are showing, but if i switch to 12 12 NOW or in a 10 days, how long will it flower? longer or shorter than usual


----------



## Shandras (Nov 30, 2010)

Nl5xHaze Around 10 weeks in flowering (don't really remember when she started budding, but it's been exactly 80 days since I switched her to 12/12)

Your help is greatly appreciated !


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

Shandras said:


> View attachment 1297351View attachment 1297349View attachment 1297353View attachment 1297350View attachment 1297354View attachment 1297352
> 
> Nl5xHaze Around 10 weeks in flowering (don't really remember when she started budding, but it's been exactly 80 days since I switched her to 12/12)
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated !



i'd say 7 to 10 more days.


----------



## mustaineaddict (Nov 30, 2010)

Heres my Bagseed Unknown Strain Sativa dominent lady who has been flowering since September 27th which is 9 weeks. 60-70% of pistols are orange/brown and half the trichomes have gone cloudy with an occasional amber. I'm planning on chopping Monday December 6th. 

I'm looking for some help on when to chop and feel free to give some helpful criticism. (It's my first indoor grow)


----------



## zingzang (Nov 30, 2010)

Can you advise a ballpark harvest time for these? 
Thanks!


----------



## MileHIGHclub101 (Nov 30, 2010)

hey fdd2blk ive been here a while and you helped me out a few years ago when i was doing smaller grows for my self now i have 6 people im a caregiver for and many different strains i've been doing the multi strain grows for about 2 years now and im starting to key in on certain strains wants and dislikes...but i keep getting more request for new stuff and i have to keep expanding my "genetic bank" along with some experimenting with different strains...right now i have bluegoo, grapeape, strawberry cough, bubba kush, NYC D, Island sweet skunk, Romulan, Master Kush, Big Skunk 1, Canna Haze, Golden Goat, and my strains which i dont know what to call yet but Headband father with a Sour D mother (comes out sorter than i thought but really not a bad thing)and a Lemon skunk mother with Headband Father really really lemony i like it a lot but i dont know when these new strains are going to be ready let me get some pics...damn im out of batteries but i will be back


----------



## poppypizza (Nov 30, 2010)

not great pix of SLH, its on droid). Day 55,,,wait....about 20 days? how long u guys think??,, pardon my 3 two litre water fall hits....ripped.


----------



## Sure Shot (Nov 30, 2010)

WWFDDD?
Green Crack @ day 49


----------



## Smokey1225 (Nov 30, 2010)

all the hairs are 80% orange trics look milky


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

mustaineaddict said:


> Heres my Bagseed Unknown Strain Sativa dominent lady who has been flowering since September 27th which is 9 weeks. 60-70% of pistols are orange/brown and half the trichomes have gone cloudy with an occasional amber. I'm planning on chopping Monday December 6th.
> 
> I'm looking for some help on when to chop and feel free to give some helpful criticism. (It's my first indoor grow)



monday sounds perfect.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

zingzang said:


> Can you advise a ballpark harvest time for these?
> Thanks!


4 to 6 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

poppypizza said:


> not great pix of SLH, its on droid). Day 55,,,wait....about 20 days? how long u guys think??,, pardon my 3 two litre water fall hits....ripped.


looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

Sure Shot said:


> WWFDDD?
> Green Crack @ day 49
> View attachment 1298505View attachment 1298506


that looks done. green crack is always a fast finisher.


----------



## fdd2blk (Nov 30, 2010)

Smokey1225 said:


> all the hairs are 80% orange trics look milky



2 more weeks.


----------



## alantor (Dec 1, 2010)

I think these are almost ready. let me know what you think.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2010)

alantor said:


> I think these are almost ready. let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 1299281View attachment 1299282View attachment 1299283



2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## theceo13 (Dec 1, 2010)

Think its time for harvest?


----------



## goat84 (Dec 1, 2010)

Dinafem Haze auto @ 60 days hairs are turning very nice what do you think? thanks in advance

*the 3rd pic is a Pakistan Ryder they say its a 55 day auto flower its at day 60 and the hairs are white still what do u think? again thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2010)

theceo13 said:


> Think its time for harvest?


pretty much.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 1, 2010)

goat84 said:


> View attachment 1299866View attachment 1299869View attachment 1299870View attachment 1299871View attachment 1299872
> 
> 
> Dinafem Haze auto @ 60 days hairs are turning very nice what do you think? thanks in advance
> ...



3 weeks on those.


----------



## yoji0420 (Dec 1, 2010)

View attachment 1300133View attachment 1300134View attachment 1300135View attachment 1300137


----------



## yoji0420 (Dec 1, 2010)

its about 8 weeks
View attachment 1300145View attachment 1300146View attachment 1300147View attachment 1300148


----------



## NewClosetGrower (Dec 1, 2010)

should i start flushing soon? thanks man!


----------



## itzurboix12 (Dec 1, 2010)

pistils are starting to shrink and become thiner... and some of the hairs have started to turn orange. If you can let me know when I should harvest or if I can chop the cola. Oh and the bud has a lot of THC crystals (half clear/milky white)... I don't want it want it to be TOO "stoney". thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

yoji0420 said:


> View attachment 1300132View attachment 1300133View attachment 1300134View attachment 1300135View attachment 1300137



that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

NewClosetGrower said:


> should i start flushing soon? thanks man!


those have 3 or more weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

itzurboix12 said:


> View attachment 1300257 pistils are starting to shrink and become thiner... and some of the hairs have started to turn orange. If you can let me know when I should harvest or if I can chop the cola. Oh and the bud has a lot of THC crystals (half clear/milky white)... I don't want it want it to be TOO "stoney". thanks


at least 3 more weeks.


----------



## itzurboix12 (Dec 2, 2010)

ok, can you tell me that if I harvested now that it will still be good to smoke. i have no choice but to harvest within a day or two because im moving out of state.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

itzurboix12 said:


> ok, can you tell me that if I harvested now that it will still be good to smoke. i have no choice but to harvest within a day or two because im moving out of state.


it is only halfway done, but if you have no choice, .... 

you can still smoke it, i guess.


----------



## darlostig (Dec 2, 2010)

hi folks intrested in what u think? these av been stressrd loads ( all leaves chopped off in week 3-4 of bloom )front 2 seem to av recovered abit but not the back 2 , this is a sat/ind mix special queen#1 . was meant to av been 7 week flower ,these pics was taken in week 6 how long should i leave them and will they recover? any comments welcomed cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

darlostig said:


> View attachment 1300905View attachment 1300904View attachment 1300902View attachment 1300900View attachment 1300898 hi folks intrested in what u think? these av been stressrd loads ( all leaves chopped off in week 3-4 of bloom )front 2 seem to av recovered abit but not the back 2 , this is a sat/ind mix special queen#1 . was meant to av been 7 week flower ,these pics was taken in week 6 how long should i leave them and will they recover? any comments welcomed cheers


looks like 2 to 3 more weeks.


----------



## iburnkush (Dec 2, 2010)

there 2 different plants. pix 1, 3, and 5 are of one plant and 2 4 and 6 are of the second. wataya think mang


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 2, 2010)

iburnkush said:


> there 2 different plants. pix 1, 3, and 5 are of one plant and 2 4 and 6 are of the second. wataya think mang


looks like they're just getting started.


----------



## silous87 (Dec 2, 2010)

What do you think of this:


(I am interested about the plant on the right side. The plant to the left is at week 5 so its definately not ready.)
View attachment 1301074

Top cola:

[
These pictures are 10 days old and there is new growth sprouting at the top cola.


//BTW Best thread ever in the ganja forums history


----------



## solarguy (Dec 2, 2010)

first off you are the fuckin man, and everyone here owes you a blunt....moving forward check these out on the one plant i have a problem, you will see it the others are fine....i have no idea what the problem is but regardless are they done?

plant 1, with some problem idk i have a thread asking...pics from today!
View attachment 1301240View attachment 1301241View attachment 1301242View attachment 1301243View attachment 1301244View attachment 1301245View attachment 1301246

the other girls...4 days ago...the hairs are more browner and few white ones but they are still somewhat long....i will post new pics tomorrow camera battery died


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 2, 2010)

How long do you think on this one?


----------



## solarguy (Dec 2, 2010)

nice gro Gruber


----------



## lowrider2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

week 8 starts on 12-08-10...........they had a ph problem think i fixed it dont know tho


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 2, 2010)

solarguy said:


> nice gro Gruber


Thanks Solar!


----------



## solarguy (Dec 2, 2010)

hell ya, hope this dude lets me know bout my plants soon im debating cutting the one thats all fucked up


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

silous87 said:


> What do you think of this:
> 
> 
> (I am interested about the plant on the right side. The plant to the left is at week 5 so its definately not ready.)
> ...


looks like 2 to 3 weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

solarguy said:


> first off you are the fuckin man, and everyone here owes you a blunt....moving forward check these out on the one plant i have a problem, you will see it the others are fine....i have no idea what the problem is but regardless are they done?
> 
> plant 1, with some problem idk i have a thread asking...pics from today!
> View attachment 1301240View attachment 1301241View attachment 1301242View attachment 1301243View attachment 1301244View attachment 1301245View attachment 1301246
> ...


i'm saying 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

Dr Gruber said:


> How long do you think on this one?



2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

lowrider2000 said:


> week 8 starts on 12-08-10...........they had a ph problem think i fixed it dont know tho


they look really close. like within the next week close.


----------



## Dr Gruber (Dec 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 more weeks.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Parsley85 (Dec 3, 2010)

Today is day 69 of flower... giggity! I was planning on starting the flush today, and I was thinking about 10-14 days more. What do you think FDD?
-Thanks


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 3, 2010)

What if my top colas are swollen already but the buds below it arnt. will they eventually? cause its day 64 on a 65 strain.. maybe i wait till 70? what do you know about swelling?


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

is there any benefit to keeping this plant in flower vs just doing a early harvest? i think it has nute lock out or burn, all the leafs have gone to shit...

View attachment 1302831View attachment 1302832View attachment 1302833View attachment 1302834View attachment 1302835View attachment 1302836View attachment 1302837View attachment 1302838View attachment 1302839


----------



## dekard421 (Dec 3, 2010)

My first grow. These are Big Buddha Red Dwarf Autos. Week 7 since seed. 

Three weeks maybe???


----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 3, 2010)

How old is it ? aww what went wrong.. it looks almost their  but damn if that happened over night >:O amazing


solarguy said:


> is there any benefit to keeping this plant in flower vs just doing a early harvest? i think it has nute lock out or burn, all the leafs have gone to shit...
> 
> View attachment 1302831View attachment 1302832View attachment 1302833View attachment 1302834View attachment 1302835View attachment 1302836View attachment 1302837View attachment 1302838View attachment 1302839View attachment 1302840


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

Parsley85 said:


> Today is day 69 of flower... giggity! I was planning on starting the flush today, and I was thinking about 10-14 days more. What do you think FDD?
> -Thanks
> View attachment 1302730View attachment 1302731View attachment 1302732


i think they have 3 weeks to go. maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

RawBudzski said:


> What if my top colas are swollen already but the buds below it arnt. will they eventually? cause its day 64 on a 65 strain.. maybe i wait till 70? what do you know about swelling?


i always just chop it all at once. lower buds make great hash.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

i have no clue wtf the happened....should i keep them under the lights or is there no benefit and should i just cut them down now?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

solarguy said:


> is there any benefit to keeping this plant in flower vs just doing a early harvest? i think it has nute lock out or burn, all the leafs have gone to shit...
> 
> View attachment 1302831View attachment 1302832View attachment 1302833View attachment 1302834View attachment 1302835View attachment 1302836View attachment 1302837View attachment 1302838View attachment 1302839View attachment 1302840



that looks over watered. have you been flushing or something? 

the buds looks close to being done. maybe another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

dekard421 said:


> My first grow. These are Big Buddha Red Dwarf Autos. Week 7 since seed.
> 
> Three weeks maybe???


3 to 4.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for your help please answer this question if you can; 

is there any benefit to keeping it under the lights like this? everyone has responded with it looks close to done etc, but should i keep it under or chop it down?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

solarguy said:


> thanks for your help please answer this question if you can;
> 
> is there any benefit to keeping it under the lights like this? everyone has responded with it looks close to done etc, but should i keep it under or chop it down?


i don't know what's wrong with it so i can't answer that question. if it were something as easy as needing water you could simply water it and let it go another week. i don't know though so i can't really say. if it gets any worse i guess i'd chop it. i guess.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i don't know what's wrong with it so i can't answer that question. if it were something as easy as needing water you could simply water it and let it go another week. i don't know though so i can't really say. if it gets any worse i guess i'd chop it. i guess.


it is getting worst, i think i am going to chop it tonight....it is loosing alot of stength too


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Dec 3, 2010)

Day 46 of flower white russian ..
trichomes are still clear showing some cloudyness I'm pretty sure it will be a good 65 days before I can actually harvest.


----------



## wiseguy316 (Dec 3, 2010)

how many hours left? lol

just wanted to post a pretty bud pic

View attachment 1303237


----------



## silous87 (Dec 3, 2010)

Plant 1: (sativa)


Plant 2: (indica)


What do you think? Can you please also tell me if I have correctly identified their types?(sativa/indica)

Again can't thank you enough for this extremely helpful thread!


----------



## steampick (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey fdd: Tons of global karma you're getting for your expertise. I posted these a few weeks back (Arjan Haze 3), but the plant's environment has changed. What do you think? And thanks.


----------



## iburnkush (Dec 3, 2010)

how much bud do u think i can get off of the bigger one which is abt 3 feet tall


----------



## Cabane (Dec 3, 2010)

10 weeks Northern Lights 2- 400w hps hydro w/general hydro. I let veg a little too long for the space. First grow in this setup. I think it's time?


----------



## Novakid (Dec 3, 2010)

Barneys farm LSD, Vanilla Kush
400w HPS day 63 flowering


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Dec 3, 2010)

yum yum flush n harvest that novakid!
everyone else on this page needs 2-3 more weeks IMO

cabane where did you get that NL from weirdest NL pheno i have seen. Looks like a mexican bag seed no offense...huge yield tho!


----------



## KushLuvR (Dec 3, 2010)

nice lady u got there


----------



## TheGoat (Dec 3, 2010)

Here are my ladies. All grown outdoors...some purpled up. They are all at day 60 of flowering. Recent rains and very cold weather makes me think they will not survive the cold if I dont bring them either down/inside.

Trics are cloudy with no amber. Should I yank them or bring them inside...and seriously how long till they finish!!!!


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Here are my ladies. All grown outdoors...some purpled up. They are all at day 60 of flowering. Recent rains and very cold weather makes me think they will not survive the cold if I dont bring them either down/inside.
> 
> Trics are cloudy with no amber. Should I yank them or bring them inside...and seriously how long till they finish!!!!


bring em inside they got at least a month


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Here are my ladies. All grown outdoors...some purpled up. They are all at day 60 of flowering. Recent rains and very cold weather makes me think they will not survive the cold if I dont bring them either down/inside.
> 
> Trics are cloudy with no amber. Should I yank them or bring them inside...and seriously how long till they finish!!!!


inside, you got at least a month, maybe longer on the last two pics


----------



## TheGoat (Dec 3, 2010)

I realized I loaded the pics from about 10 days ago...here are some from about 10 minutes ago. 

I dont really have any grow lights as I've been using mother nature. Should I hang an HPS above them during the day?

Yes, they are in pots and yes I've had to bring them in at night because of the frost.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 3, 2010)

estimate on time left thanks bro happy hollidayS


----------



## solarguy (Dec 3, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> I realized I loaded the pics from about 10 days ago...here are some from about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> I dont really have any grow lights as I've been using mother nature. Should I hang an HPS above them during the day?
> 
> Yes, they are in pots and yes I've had to bring them in at night because of the frost.


 2 weeks is my guess....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

BeaverHuntr said:


> Day 46 of flower white russian ..
> trichomes are still clear showing some cloudyness I'm pretty sure it will be a good 65 days before I can actually harvest.



3 weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

wiseguy316 said:


> how many hours left? lol
> 
> just wanted to post a pretty bud pic
> 
> View attachment 1303237


42 more hours.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

silous87 said:


> Plant 1: (sativa)
> View attachment 1303269View attachment 1303260View attachment 1303264View attachment 1303263
> 
> Plant 2: (indica)
> ...


they both look kinda hybridy. a mix of both. looks like about 2 weeks left to finish.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

steampick said:


> Hey fdd: Tons of global karma you're getting for your expertise. I posted these a few weeks back (Arjan Haze 3), but the plant's environment has changed. What do you think? And thanks.
> 
> View attachment 1303438View attachment 1303442View attachment 1303440View attachment 1303439


looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

Cabane said:


> 10 weeks Northern Lights 2- 400w hps hydro w/general hydro. I let veg a little too long for the space. First grow in this setup. I think it's time?
> 
> View attachment 1303740View attachment 1303739View attachment 1303738View attachment 1303737View attachment 1303736 View attachment 1303753



wow, crazy. i love this thread. 

maybe another week.


----------



## Cabane (Dec 3, 2010)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> yum yum flush n harvest that novakid!
> everyone else on this page needs 2-3 more weeks IMO
> uh ok
> 
> ...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

Novakid said:


> View attachment 1303785View attachment 1303784View attachment 1303782View attachment 1303783Barneys farm LSD, Vanilla Kush
> 400w HPS day 63 flowering


those look done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Here are my ladies. All grown outdoors...some purpled up. They are all at day 60 of flowering. Recent rains and very cold weather makes me think they will not survive the cold if I dont bring them either down/inside.
> 
> Trics are cloudy with no amber. Should I yank them or bring them inside...and seriously how long till they finish!!!!


looks like a couple weeks yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> I realized I loaded the pics from about 10 days ago...here are some from about 10 minutes ago.
> 
> I dont really have any grow lights as I've been using mother nature. Should I hang an HPS above them during the day?
> 
> Yes, they are in pots and yes I've had to bring them in at night because of the frost.


still 2 weeks left. maybe 3.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 3, 2010)

Deerhunter617 said:


> estimate on time left thanks bro happy hollidayS



3 weeks or so.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 4, 2010)

monday would be 49 days its an unknown kush smell kushy,lemony,slight chocolate/mocha/tobacco. Any guess as to strain or harvest info


----------



## dfelici2 (Dec 4, 2010)

brand new here at riu 
blessings and greetings 
66 days in 
hybrid cross
i call her snow buNNy
QUESTION 
HOW MUCH LONGER


----------



## solarguy (Dec 4, 2010)

View attachment 1304797View attachment 1304798View attachment 1304799View attachment 1304800View attachment 1304801View attachment 1304802View attachment 1304803View attachment 1304806

trichomes are more than half cloudy on all of them, even a few amber ones but also a few clear ones....the one skinny plant is the one with a shitload od dead leaves i chopped them all off


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

shishkaboy said:


> monday would be 49 days its an unknown kush smell kushy,lemony,slight chocolate/mocha/tobacco. Any guess as to strain or harvest info



looks like chocolate lemon kush. 

i'd say another 10 - 14 days to finish. if that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

dfelici2 said:


> View attachment 1304675View attachment 1304676 brand new here at riu
> blessings and greetings
> 66 days in
> hybrid cross
> ...


looks like at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

solarguy said:


> View attachment 1304797View attachment 1304798View attachment 1304799View attachment 1304800View attachment 1304801View attachment 1304802View attachment 1304803View attachment 1304804View attachment 1304806
> 
> trichomes are more than half cloudy on all of them, even a few amber ones but also a few clear ones....the one skinny plant is the one with a shitload od dead leaves i chopped them all off



10 - 14 more days, from what i can tell.


----------



## solarguy (Dec 4, 2010)

thanks bro your the man....AMERICA!


----------



## theWOZZ87 (Dec 4, 2010)

Fdd, just want to say that this is the thread that every grower in the RIU Community needs to subscribe to, if they haven't already with almost 500 pages, lol. Anyways most people should be able to do what I have been doing all along which is read a majority of the posts and then save pictures into folders with the suggested "times left" and compare them to your plants. Especially if you can find a strain with pictures that are the same as what your growing or close to it with its %'s of sativa/indica genetics and flowering period. 

Anyways major +Rep because this is the most nerve-racking/exciting time in a serious growers life and this thread definitely put my mind more at ease. I just wanted to add to this legendary thread by adding my pictures and double checking on my progress. I'm currently growing an Early Flowering XXX Super Skunk, and I am currently half way through the seventh week. It's looking more and more like the first two plants will be ready by mid-way through the 8th week(7 days) and the other two by the end of the 8th week(12 days). I'm going to take some pictures in an hour or two because my last pictures are from about a week and a half ago. I will post them before it gets too late in the day. Peace


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

theWOZZ87 said:


> Fdd, just want to say that this is the thread that every grower in the RIU Community needs to subscribe to, if they haven't already with almost 500 pages, lol. Anyways most people should be able to do what I have been doing all along which is read a majority of the posts and then save pictures into folders with the suggested "times left" and compare them to your plants. Especially if you can find a strain with pictures that are the same as what your growing or close to it with its %'s of sativa/indica genetics and flowering period.
> 
> Anyways major +Rep because this is the most nerve-racking/exciting time in a serious growers life and this thread definitely put my mind more at ease. I just wanted to add to this legendary thread by adding my pictures and double checking on my progress. I'm currently growing an Early Flowering XXX Super Skunk, and I am currently half way through the seventh week. It's looking more and more like the first two plants will be ready by mid-way through the 8th week(7 days) and the other two by the end of the 8th week(12 days). I'm going to take some pictures in an hour or two because my last pictures are from about a week and a half ago. I will post them before it gets too late in the day. Peace



thank you for the kind words. this thread has become my anger and my peace of mind, all in one. i love it.


----------



## Legal Yooper (Dec 4, 2010)

Pics to follow when lights are on... just wanted to sub.


----------



## theWOZZ87 (Dec 4, 2010)

Here are the pics and as I said it's suppose to be an early flowering 7-8 week strain and i'm half way through the 7th week. I've stopped giving them nutes at the beginning of the seventh week and am only giving them straight water with molasses every other watering. My grow is all organic and I was only using Fox Farm Big Bloom and the soil is an organic soil/vermiculcite/perlite mix.

These are the pics from the two plants I think have just over a week left:

#1:


#2:


I didn't take any pictures of #4 but heres number #3. I'm thinking this one has about 2 weeks left and maybe even another week longer for #4.

#3:


Thanks for all the help man and sorry about the photo's size/quality, they look a lot bigger if you click them and look at them on photobucket. Also I have pondered what my yield might be for a while any wild out there low-high guesses from a pro? Thanks guys, RIU Rules.


----------



## theWOZZ87 (Dec 4, 2010)

The first two have about 50-60% red pistils/stigmas and they both have about 70% milky trichs with about 20% clear and 10% amber. The strain is 60% sativa and 40% indica. #1 has a lot more well defined trichs tho. #3 isnt far behind with hairs or trichs but it appears to still be swelling.


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 4, 2010)

lol tht fetus thing is fucking funny


----------



## solarguy (Dec 4, 2010)

View attachment 1305064

1-2 weeks on those bad boys


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 4, 2010)

theWOZZ87 said:


> Here are the pics and as I said it's suppose to be an early flowering 7-8 week strain and i'm half way through the 7th week. I've stopped giving them nutes at the beginning of the seventh week and am only giving them straight water with molasses every other watering. My grow is all organic and I was only using Fox Farm Big Bloom and the soil is an organic soil/vermiculcite/perlite mix.
> 
> These are the pics from the two plants I think have just over a week left:
> 
> ...



i'm thinking 2 weeks, 3 weeks, and 3 weeks. maybe even a few days more. i feel it's better to go later then sooner. 

those look really good by the way.


----------



## theWOZZ87 (Dec 4, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'm thinking 2 weeks, 3 weeks, and 3 weeks. maybe even a few days more. i feel it's better to go later then sooner.
> 
> those look really good by the way.


Thanks for the compliment man and thanks even more for your opinions on the plants. I have been working hard to make sure my girls stay as happy as possible.

Also was just wondering what your stance is on cutting the lights back the last week or two to 10/14 or even 8/16. I've seen several grows where they did it with success and didn't know if you think at some point your buds have maxed out their size potential and are just ripening and this would help speed that up? Just a question anyways, I'm on schedule even with your date estimates to start my next XXL Big Bud/Green Goo grow.

Thanks and i'll post again in a week or two. Stay smoking guys, Peace.


----------



## Slickest Hits (Dec 4, 2010)

When will she be ready?? Its an AK-47 plant, entering the 7th week.


----------



## LAXitives288 (Dec 4, 2010)

Any guesses? I'm thinking a week or so but its my first grow, so what do I know? It's day 53 of some bagseed.


----------



## thegersman (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## adizz (Dec 4, 2010)

Querkle Day 43


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

thegersman said:


> View attachment 1306087View attachment 1306073


 3 weeks....maybe longer....

how long these been in? looking good!


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

adizz said:


> View attachment 1306089View attachment 1306084View attachment 1306081
> Querkle Day 43


those might be good, now your just deciding how mature you want the trichomes to get


----------



## thegersman (Dec 5, 2010)

solarguy said:


> 3 weeks....maybe longer....
> 
> how long these been in? looking good!


12/12 for six weeks


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

nice buds should get a lot bigger, make sure you give it some carbs!


----------



## Oldgrowth (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you see?


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

10-14 days on top, could go longer maybe....

bottom pics 4 weeks.


----------



## SursumCorda (Dec 5, 2010)

LAXitives288 said:


> Any guesses? I'm thinking a week or so but its my first grow, so what do I know? It's day 53 of some bagseed.


 On your bottom picture it looks like almost 50% of trichomes turned amber (unless it's just a trick of light).
If I was you, I'd flush the plant and darken the box ASAP for 48 hrs and get your scissors ready. By the time the darkness period is over, you'll have over 50% amber trichomes, which is what I aim at.
Unless you're after a proper sofa stoner, then wait few more days.


----------



## ohnothimagin (Dec 5, 2010)

White Widow and AK-48 combo in Aerogarden(s)


----------



## dankz1914 (Dec 5, 2010)

Let me know my man I have 3 ogs, 1 blue dot, 1 sour d. Let me know what you think thanks




[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## dankz1914 (Dec 5, 2010)

my bad man I suck at this computer shit. Let me know man I'm 7 1/2 weeks into flowering I have the 3 ogs, blue dot, n sour d. I know th two hybrids r gonna take a little longer but how long u think? The ogs hairs are about 40% amber the top colas more done. Id appreciate any replys let me know thanks


----------



## dankz1914 (Dec 5, 2010)

View attachment 1306393View attachment 1306392View attachment 1306394View attachment 1306395View attachment 1306396my bad man I suck at this computer shit. Let me know man I'm 7 1/2 weeks into flowering I have the 3 ogs, blue dot, n sour d. I know th two hybrids r gonna take a little longer but how long u think? The ogs hairs are about 40% amber the top colas more done. Id appreciate any replys let me know thanks


----------



## LAXitives288 (Dec 5, 2010)

SursumCorda said:


> On your bottom picture it looks like almost 50% of trichomes turned amber (unless it's just a trick of light).
> If I was you, I'd flush the plant and darken the box ASAP for 48 hrs and get your scissors ready. By the time the darkness period is over, you'll have over 50% amber trichomes, which is what I aim at.
> Unless you're after a proper sofa stoner, then wait few more days.


I want a good mix so that sounds ideal, how beneficial is the 48 dark period? It'd be nice to have the buds dried as soon as is reasonable because the semester's damn near over and I want to go home haha. I've also been giving her just water for the past week so i've got that handled.


----------



## doode (Dec 5, 2010)

first grow 63 days from seed 12/12. I think the strain is granddady purp, lemme know what you think.


----------



## bushwickbill (Dec 5, 2010)

What do you think. Bagseed, first grow....


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

My Blue Widows are 35 days into flower and I know they are not ready yet. I am abit unsure of when to cut nutrients though. This strain is said to finish up around 50-55 days. Ive added some pics of the plants and flower's. This is my first indoor grow and my first time growing again in over 10 years so just abit unsure of thew final weeks.



























thanks for any input.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

Slickest Hits said:


> When will she be ready?? Its an AK-47 plant, entering the 7th week.
> View attachment 1305479




2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

LAXitives288 said:


> Any guesses? I'm thinking a week or so but its my first grow, so what do I know? It's day 53 of some bagseed.


looks like at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

thegersman said:


> View attachment 1306087View attachment 1306073


3 weeks on that.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

adizz said:


> View attachment 1306089View attachment 1306084View attachment 1306081
> Querkle Day 43


i'd give that another week. then chop it, dry it, and send it to me.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

Oldgrowth said:


> What do you see? View attachment 1306185View attachment 1306184
> View attachment 1306186View attachment 1306187


10 - 14 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

ohnothimagin said:


> White Widow and AK-48 combo in Aerogarden(s)
> 
> View attachment 1306379View attachment 1306380View attachment 1306381View attachment 1306382


2 weeks + on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

dankz1914 said:


> View attachment 1306393View attachment 1306392View attachment 1306394View attachment 1306395View attachment 1306396my bad man I suck at this computer shit. Let me know man I'm 7 1/2 weeks into flowering I have the 3 ogs, blue dot, n sour d. I know th two hybrids r gonna take a little longer but how long u think? The ogs hairs are about 40% amber the top colas more done. Id appreciate any replys let me know thanks


pic 1 and 4 look done. pic 2 and 3 looks like 10 days. pic 4 looks like a week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

doode said:


> View attachment 1306679
> first grow 63 days from seed 12/12. I think the strain is granddady purp, lemme know what you think.


7 - 10 more days. it looks BOMB.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

bushwickbill said:


> View attachment 1306810View attachment 1306811What do you think. Bagseed, first grow....



10 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> My Blue Widows are 35 days into flower and I know they are not ready yet. I am abit unsure of when to cut nutrients though. This strain is said to finish up around 50-55 days. Ive added some pics of the plants and flower's. This is my first indoor grow and my first time growing again in over 10 years so just abit unsure of thew final weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'd feed those for maybe another week. then flush for 2. very sparkly.


----------



## doode (Dec 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 7 - 10 more days. it looks BOMB.


thanks for the advice. believe it or not ive give this plant water an only water from seed.


----------



## dankz1914 (Dec 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> pic 1 and 4 look done. pic 2 and 3 looks like 10 days. pic 4 looks like a week or so.


Hey doggie u said pic 4 twice


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

dankz1914 said:


> Hey doggie u said pic 4 twice


in the last "pic 4 needs a week or so", i meant "pic 3". my mistake. good catch.


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 5, 2010)

ya thats kinda what ive been thinking. Thanks for looking.




fdd2blk said:


> i'd feed those for maybe another week. then flush for 2. very sparkly.


----------



## adizz (Dec 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd give that another week. then chop it, dry it, and send it to me.


Nice. That made me feel real good. Haha. this is my first real grow and ive used such basic practices/ hardly ph'd/ fucked up light cycles and made every other stoner/newb grower mistake. is 1 week long enough for a good flush? if it matters i have used General organics Bloom, Hydroplex, and mg sup. and it is growing in coco with 20-30% perlite. Thanks alot!


----------



## solarguy (Dec 5, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> My Blue Widows are 35 days into flower and I know they are not ready yet. I am abit unsure of when to cut nutrients though. This strain is said to finish up around 50-55 days. Ive added some pics of the plants and flower's. This is my first indoor grow and my first time growing again in over 10 years so just abit unsure of thew final weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




loookin great!


----------



## adizz (Dec 5, 2010)

Heres my Strawberry Cough/ Deep Chunk. Day 49. About 2 weeks ago you said 4 weeks. but than this one turned a mean purple and swoll. Looks pretty done to me... I started flushing it about a week ago and was planning on cutting it down in the next few days or so.... unless your sticking with your origonal statement and think i should let her go another 2 weeks


----------



## swishsweet (Dec 5, 2010)

hey fdd2blk,

This is my first grow. It is bagseed and I'm using a DWC system. Today is day 65 of flowering (but day 51 since showing sex). It looks like its sativa dominant so I am expecting to wait a while longer but your opinion is greatly appreciated! Here are zee pics, sorry that they are sideways and sorry for pink lighting its the LEDs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

adizz said:


> View attachment 1307747View attachment 1307746View attachment 1307745View attachment 1307744View attachment 1307743View attachment 1307742
> Heres my Strawberry Cough/ Deep Chunk. Day 49. About 2 weeks ago you said 4 weeks. but than this one turned a mean purple and swoll. Looks pretty done to me... I started flushing it about a week ago and was planning on cutting it down in the next few days or so.... unless your sticking with your origonal statement and think i should let her go another 2 weeks


that looks done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

swishsweet said:


> hey fdd2blk,
> 
> This is my first grow. It is bagseed and I'm using a DWC system. Today is day 65 of flowering (but day 51 since showing sex). It looks like its sativa dominant so I am expecting to wait a while longer but your opinion is greatly appreciated! Here are zee pics, sorry that they are sideways and sorry for pink lighting its the LEDs.
> 
> View attachment 1307761View attachment 1307763View attachment 1307764View attachment 1307765


from what i can see, that looks pretty close.


----------



## myselfship (Dec 5, 2010)

Hi! I have three plants from bagseed. Here are the stems: 
 So I'll call them Small Plant, Double Plant, and Big Plant. The big one is actually the youngest and started blooming the latest. It only had 2-3 hairs on it at some spots about two weeks in while the others were clearly developing buds. Then more recently it began blooming rather fast. Right now I'm at day 45 of flowering, yesterday's pictures. Here are the best ones I could get of each plant, sorry in advance for them not being the most convenient possibly:

Double plant: 


Small plant: 


Big plant: 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## swishsweet (Dec 5, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> from what i can see, that looks pretty close.


Thanks for the opinion! I'm probably gonna give them another week and a half just to be safe ( I dont wanna make the #1 mistake and harvest too early)


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 5, 2010)

myselfship said:


> Hi! I have three plants from bagseed. Here are the stems:
> View attachment 1307681 So I'll call them Small Plant, Double Plant, and Big Plant. The big one is actually the youngest and started blooming the latest. It only had 2-3 hairs on it at some spots about two weeks in while the others were clearly developing buds. Then more recently it began blooming rather fast. Right now I'm at day 45 of flowering, yesterday's pictures. Here are the best ones I could get of each plant, sorry in advance for them not being the most convenient possibly:
> 
> Double plant:
> ...



looks like a couple weeks yet.


----------



## dfelici2 (Dec 6, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks like at least 2 more weeks.


 Thanks alot


----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 6, 2010)

LAXitives288 said:


>


Nice pic. + rep. I need to get a 3000. What kind of lense are you using?


----------



## STACKSHUSTLE (Dec 6, 2010)

Around day 65 of flowering have been watering since last week and have flushed once

do i need to do anything else maybe flush again???
How long i have?
I think they're done


----------



## TKronic (Dec 6, 2010)

How much time do I got???


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2010)

STACKSHUSTLE said:


> Around day 65 of flowering have been watering since last week and have flushed once
> 
> do i need to do anything else maybe flush again???
> How long i have?
> I think they're done



looks like 10 - 14 days to go on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 6, 2010)

TKronic said:


> How much time do I got???
> View attachment 1309713View attachment 1309710View attachment 1309711View attachment 1309712View attachment 1309714View attachment 1309715View attachment 1309716


7 to 10 days.


----------



## 309east (Dec 6, 2010)

Hello,

First time grower. These are nirvana short rider auto fem, supposed to be a quick finish, but the only date I'm certain of is they went in the soil (direct to the pot you see in the pics) on 9/20. I went to 12/12 maybe 4 weeks after because I read alot of stuff about the auto's not auto'ing from nirvana. I'm using a sunshine systems 90w ufo (wasn't cheap, but I impulsed purchased before I did sufficient research and I would not get it again if I had to do it over) as well as 4 27W Fresh 2T1 bulbs (not that they were anywhere near enough to contain the smell). I think the weaksauce light is causing the finish to take extra long, since Nirvana says 6-8 weeks flower and I think I'm there, but they are not ready. I do have a 30x loop and on some of the buds there are about 30% amber.. on others its like 2% amber trichs. I was only using Jacks classic blossom 10-30-20 (2/3 FFHF 1/3Perlite) on this soil grow, and a few days ago I switched to just adding water to the reservoir (was doing like a 1/4 tsp of nutes/gallon). Tips died and curled up and leaves went yellow early, next grow I will be adding some dolomite lime to my soil mix.


Any suggestions as to how long I have left would be appreciated.


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

These are Ganja Dwarf Lowryder from Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com Ive been only growing under CFL's and 1 250watt LED light theve worked good my first grow for VEG but all turned out males...they were schwag seeds...any way i havnt ever flowered with CFL's and was woundering if you could tell me how long they will be till harvest do you think? What yield perhaps. Anyting would be nice at this point im trying to get my HPS kit in but wont get it till after these have passed  but future grows aredeff in my near future.


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry dont know why it did tht lol


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

The Tall skinny one is the one with the pretty buds  the other flowering plant is the one pic and the hairs are just starting to come out but all 3 pants are a week into there 3rd month...idk wut the hell is wrong with the smallest one in the group photo...anyone want to diagnose it...PLEASE DO..
AGAIN THANKS


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

aND THE SMALLEST IS THE LIGHT GREEN ONE UP FRONT


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

Have you beenuseing CFL's the whole time bro?I was woundering cause thts all i have at the moment..


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 6, 2010)

309east?


----------



## rageisnotbad (Dec 6, 2010)

So this is my first grow and I just started my 8th week of flower I'm hoping that It will be done in about 2 weeks but I'm not expert. Let me know what you think


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 6, 2010)

View attachment 1310160View attachment 1310164View attachment 1310168View attachment 1310169...? got a pretty much know, but id love an opinion from the Godfather haha


----------



## mustaineaddict (Dec 7, 2010)

How does my girl look, she is a sativa dominant bagseed that is in week 10 of flowering. I think i'm going to be forced to chop no later then December 17th due to travel plans so I'd appreciate any input towards how much longer.


----------



## 309east (Dec 7, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> 309east?



Hey Killeroxx.

I use 4 27W CFL + 1 90W Sunshine systems UFO LED, have had these lights on it since I put the seeds in the dirt - but I had them a good 2 FT away when the plant was tiny - it didn't stretch at all tho, it was super duper bushy.


----------



## jordanian (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RawBudzski (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say anywhere from 4-7 hours of trimming. DD


jordanian said:


> View attachment 1310505View attachment 1310506


----------



## jordanian (Dec 7, 2010)

whats that? you think they are ready? i don't have anything better than 10x magnifier so trying to see if the trichs are amber is well 'ard. i know that they are all defo cloudy. and around 40/45% of hairs are red but the remaining hairs look brand new still. . . my camera is total gash as well.


----------



## jordanian (Dec 7, 2010)

right il post better pics let me know what ya think


----------



## metalmik (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi guys . Got two auto-flowers on the go at the moment and i am seeking help regarding whether to harvest now or not .One is an Auto-Assassin and the other is a Red Dwarf that i would appreciate your opinions on please . AA has gone 61 days and RD has gone 56 but both plants main ' Tops ' tric's are roughly 50% cloudy-50% golden/amber/red from what i can tell from my microscope at 100-200x zoom but lower parts of plants are showing new pistle growth . is it ok to top cut all the colas/branching or should i wait for lower growth to catch up( bearing in mind they are auto's??) .Any help or info would be great as this is my first full on grow from seed .I did adopt a mate's plant whilst it was unloved in it's flowering but i chopped her up a bit too soon due to lack of microscope and too much eagerness to smoke her senseless .
I have read , researched and searched all over and to be honest i have forgotten an awful lot more than i have remembered but i will always remember to ask questions if ever i am stuck lol .
Here's the AA   
And here's the RD  .

Again , ANY help/info would be great for me as i am always willing to learn more or improve what i am doing , especially this being my first grow AF or PP.

Thanks for your time


Metal .


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 7, 2010)

imo* mustaineaddict*,1 week if not done already, im sure Fdd will give u a more accurate time line


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 7, 2010)

View attachment 1311118yo faded, let me know what u think. this is girl #1 soil based week 7 (50/50 supposedly AgentO/Chemdogg)
View attachment 1311119Mid section of this girl #1
View attachment 1311124girl #2 soil; based same strain
View attachment 1311128 same strain, hydro (aero) based setup.


I was "thinking to harvest @" week 10 (so 3 wks (last of those being flush week) I had planned to chop)
thanks, reps. hollar. -dev0ne


----------



## rageisnotbad (Dec 7, 2010)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> View attachment 1311118yo faded, let me know what u think. this is girl #1 soil based week 7 (50/50 supposedly AgentO/Chemdogg)
> View attachment 1311119Mid section of this girl #1
> View attachment 1311124girl #2 soil; based same strain
> View attachment 1311128 same strain, hydro (aero) based setup. I was thinking week 10 (so 3 wks (last of those being flush week) I had planned to chop)
> thanks, reps. hollar. -dev0ne


Hey whats up I posted some pics on here to check the previous page i was wondering how long they have. They look almost exactly the same as yours. You said your in week 10?


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 7, 2010)

Could you check out my post....#4859 thanks i would really like to hear from someone else about them i feel lost on it at this point.


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 7, 2010)

Any guesses to when these 2 autoflowers will be ready, ive researched & found they usually take 2 & a half months, these have been going 2 months 1 week and my harvest date was the 16th of this month, in time for xmas.

These 1st 3 are of the Onyx


Poison Dwarf


----------



## piglet8631 (Dec 7, 2010)

Please tell me these are ready....
Sorry about the last one, didn't know it was quite that blurry...today starts week 11


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

309east said:


> Hello,
> 
> First time grower. These are nirvana short rider auto fem, supposed to be a quick finish, but the only date I'm certain of is they went in the soil (direct to the pot you see in the pics) on 9/20. I went to 12/12 maybe 4 weeks after because I read alot of stuff about the auto's not auto'ing from nirvana. I'm using a sunshine systems 90w ufo (wasn't cheap, but I impulsed purchased before I did sufficient research and I would not get it again if I had to do it over) as well as 4 27W Fresh 2T1 bulbs (not that they were anywhere near enough to contain the smell). I think the weaksauce light is causing the finish to take extra long, since Nirvana says 6-8 weeks flower and I think I'm there, but they are not ready. I do have a 30x loop and on some of the buds there are about 30% amber.. on others its like 2% amber trichs. I was only using Jacks classic blossom 10-30-20 (2/3 FFHF 1/3Perlite) on this soil grow, and a few days ago I switched to just adding water to the reservoir (was doing like a 1/4 tsp of nutes/gallon). Tips died and curled up and leaves went yellow early, next grow I will be adding some dolomite lime to my soil mix.
> 
> ...


i'd give those at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> View attachment 1309982View attachment 1309973View attachment 1309968View attachment 1309966View attachment 1309962View attachment 1309960View attachment 1309959These are Ganja Dwarf Lowryder from Amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com Ive been only growing under CFView attachment 1309958L's and 1 250watt LED light theve worked good my first grow for VEG but all turned out males...they were schwag seeds...any way i havnt ever floView attachment 1309957wered with CFL's and was woundering if you could tell me how long they will be till harvest do you think? What yield perhaps. Anyting would be nView attachment 1309956ice at this point im trying to get my HPS kit in but wont get it till after these have passed  but future grows aredeff in my near future.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1309952


those have 5 weeks to go.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

rageisnotbad said:


> So this is my first grow and I just started my 8th week of flower I'm hoping that It will be done in about 2 weeks but I'm not expert. Let me know what you think


i'd say 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> View attachment 1310160View attachment 1310164View attachment 1310168View attachment 1310169...? got a pretty much know, but id love an opinion from the Godfather haha



looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

mustaineaddict said:


> How does my girl look, she is a sativa dominant bagseed that is in week 10 of flowering. I think i'm going to be forced to chop no later then December 17th due to travel plans so I'd appreciate any input towards how much longer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1310267View attachment 1310268View attachment 1310269View attachment 1310270



that looks really close. you should be good to harvest by the 17th.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

jordanian said:


> View attachment 1310505View attachment 1310506


3 more weeks, maybe a little more.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

jordanian said:


> right il post better pics let me know what ya think View attachment 1310726View attachment 1310729View attachment 1310730View attachment 1310731View attachment 1310733View attachment 1310738


yeah, 3 weeks +.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

metalmik said:


> Hi guys . Got two auto-flowers on the go at the moment and i am seeking help regarding whether to harvest now or not .One is an Auto-Assassin and the other is a Red Dwarf that i would appreciate your opinions on please . AA has gone 61 days and RD has gone 56 but both plants main ' Tops ' tric's are roughly 50% cloudy-50% golden/amber/red from what i can tell from my microscope at 100-200x zoom but lower parts of plants are showing new pistle growth . is it ok to top cut all the colas/branching or should i wait for lower growth to catch up( bearing in mind they are auto's??) .Any help or info would be great as this is my first full on grow from seed .I did adopt a mate's plant whilst it was unloved in it's flowering but i chopped her up a bit too soon due to lack of microscope and too much eagerness to smoke her senseless .
> I have read , researched and searched all over and to be honest i have forgotten an awful lot more than i have remembered but i will always remember to ask questions if ever i am stuck lol .
> Here's the AA View attachment 1310888 View attachment 1310854View attachment 1310856
> And here's the RD View attachment 1310879View attachment 1310880View attachment 1310885 .
> ...


2 and 3 weeks on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> View attachment 1311118yo faded, let me know what u think. this is girl #1 soil based week 7 (50/50 supposedly AgentO/Chemdogg)
> View attachment 1311119Mid section of this girl #1
> View attachment 1311124girl #2 soil; based same strain
> View attachment 1311128 same strain, hydro (aero) based setup.
> ...



3 more weeks sounds good.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

|| said:


> Any guesses to when these 2 autoflowers will be ready, ive researched & found they usually take 2 & a half months, these have been going 2 months 1 week and my harvest date was the 16th of this month, in time for xmas.
> 
> These 1st 3 are of the Onyx
> View attachment 1311281View attachment 1311267View attachment 1311274
> ...


the onyx has another week or so, the dwarf looks really close. maybe a few more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

piglet8631 said:


> View attachment 1311995View attachment 1311997View attachment 1311998Please tell me these are ready....
> Sorry about the last one, didn't know it was quite that blurry...today starts week 11


they may keep popping out new growth, but i think i'd chop it at this point.


----------



## metalmik (Dec 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 2 and 3 weeks on those.


Thank you fdd , i watered fully on monday and have just finished fully watering again . I owe it to them being really thirsty , and me now knowing i got a couple more weeks to go till chop .

Will plain ph water be ok for next 2 weeks or should i add a booster and then re-flush it again in 10-14 day ? 

Many Thanks again fdd ,

you gonna be my first ever rep to someone , congrats lol  

Metal .


----------



## rageisnotbad (Dec 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say 3 more weeks.


Awesome thnx fdd2blk I guess I'll give it full nutes for another two weeks? or should I just give it nutes for one more week then just PH'd RO water for the last 2? I'm doing an ebb and flow with lava rocks


----------



## daisydobey (Dec 8, 2010)

hi can someone tell me how much longer for mine? i posted a thread here : https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/390861-kush-cross-unknown.html


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks sounds good.


thanks FDD for opinion follow up. I recently used 1/4 tsp shooting powder, I cant tell if it happened before or after but PIC#1 on my post #4875 of the main cola.. what is the yellowing single leaf? nute burn? never happened to me.. so im trying to figure out exactly what cause it. 

an FDD should I quit using cal mag? Im @ LIKE WK 7 flower....

THANKS ALL -DEV


----------



## lexluth0r (Dec 8, 2010)

Been flowering an A.M.S and a Power Plant for just over 8 weeks, can someone tell me how much longer they have left.

A.M.S
View attachment 1312836View attachment 1312837

Power Plant
View attachment 1312838View attachment 1312839


----------



## kingme (Dec 8, 2010)

the colas are awesome but i have alot up popcorn. should i flush and cut tops and let the rest grow a bit ? These are pics of white widow and chrystal from Nirvana


----------



## justparanoid (Dec 8, 2010)

Is that a trick of the light or is the crystal a blue strain?

JP


----------



## kingme (Dec 8, 2010)

lol no the light mover had light off plant and that was the flash. Sorry, i didnt mean to mis-represent i wish it was blue...


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Been flowering an A.M.S and a Power Plant for just over 8 weeks, can someone tell me how much longer they have left.
> 
> A.M.S
> View attachment 1312836View attachment 1312837
> ...


1 week and 2 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 8, 2010)

kingme said:


> the colas are awesome but i have alot up popcorn. should i flush and cut tops and let the rest grow a bit ? These are pics of white widow and chrystal from Nirvana


i'd chop 'em.


----------



## lexluth0r (Dec 8, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 1 week and 2 weeks.


 
I will start flushing now, and even better will have a smoke over Xmas

Cheers 

LL


----------



## kingme (Dec 8, 2010)

you think they are ready ?


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks for getting back to me fdd2blk.......Im getting my HPS light for them in the next 2-5 days will it have an affect on my plants if i threw it in there within the next few days????Yield wise tht is...Thanks again


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 8, 2010)

kingme said:


> the colas are awesome but i have alot up popcorn. should i flush and cut tops and let the rest grow a bit ? These are pics of white widow and chrystal from Nirvana


 
HOLY SHIT PAPA SMURF LOL if those are true colors ++ rep man


----------



## daisydobey (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## assasinofyouth420 (Dec 8, 2010)

^damn those look frosty +rep

I thought I was close but she keeps spitting out white hairs.


----------



## daisydobey (Dec 9, 2010)

^ thanks man yours looks good too. this is my 3rd grow. mine actually fell over last night cause it got swollen up and heavy and i had to tie her to the bucket so she doesnt fall over cause she wont stay in place anymore, i think im gonna flush her a week after next but i wanted to get some opinions on here from people


----------



## seanwinsall (Dec 9, 2010)

Hey have a few here could use some opinoins on. 

They are all day 50 of flower and we were going to start our flush tonight unless you guys change our minds lol.

The first is Grand Daddy Purple

Lavender

Blue Dream

Strawberry Cough



Let me know what you guys think!

Thanks!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

lexluth0r said:


> Been flowering an A.M.S and a Power Plant for just over 8 weeks, can someone tell me how much longer they have left.
> 
> A.M.S
> View attachment 1312836View attachment 1312837
> ...


nice avitar kid very origenal...... lol


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 9, 2010)

lowlife's auto blueberry. didnt auto so i switched to 12/12/ at day 40. now on day 83. i'm thinking a week but thought id ask the pro


----------



## theexpress (Dec 9, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> lowlife's auto blueberry. didnt auto so i switched to 12/12/ at day 40. now on day 83. i'm thinking a week but thought id ask the pro
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315446View attachment 1315445View attachment 1315444View attachment 1315443View attachment 1315441View attachment 1315440View attachment 1315439


\\

man thosew autos look soo sweet but smoke sooo weak!!! 7-9 more days on that eye candy.... hope that auto is better then the ones ive tried.. lowryder#2 and dieselrider...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Dec 9, 2010)

theexpress said:


> \\
> 
> man thosew autos look soo sweet but smoke sooo weak!!! 7-9 more days on that eye candy.... hope that auto is better then the ones ive tried.. lowryder#2 and dieselrider...


my lowryder1 was tiny yield but was pretty tasty and potent. we'll see how this thing does. will continue to flush until harvest


----------



## Tstone (Dec 9, 2010)

I had a few suggest I cut her down, so in about an hr ,was going to cut.
Here r some PICS from today She has been in Flower for 56 days now.
She's also been sitting in dark since2:45 EST, hope that isn't bad
I cut Main Top last night....
Thanks !
HAPPY HOLIDAYS " ALL "


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

daisydobey said:


> View attachment 1313543View attachment 1313544View attachment 1313545View attachment 1313546View attachment 1313547View attachment 1313548View attachment 1313549View attachment 1313550View attachment 1313551View attachment 1313552View attachment 1313553View attachment 1313554View attachment 1313555View attachment 1313556View attachment 1313557View attachment 1313558View attachment 1313559View attachment 1313560View attachment 1313561View attachment 1313562View attachment 1313563View attachment 1313564View attachment 1313565View attachment 1313566View attachment 1313567View attachment 1313568


2 to 3 weeks


----------



## blastyblast (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## GFOYLE (Dec 10, 2010)

nice work with cfls!


----------



## buddha22 (Dec 10, 2010)

Are these done?
White Widow BC-SeedKing


1 plant about 60 days flower and the other 45-50 days flower.Vegged both plants for about 30 days from seed.
  
 
6 bulb t-5

All Fox Farm Nutes

2nd grow


----------



## kana (Dec 10, 2010)

hey people ive currently got a grow going on and need some help, if you dont mind could you visit my thread and leave some tips plz 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/391504-when-should-i-harvest-look.html


----------



## cannabutt (Dec 10, 2010)

cannabutt said:


> thanks for help last time round fdd. these are some clones from my last bag seed grow  should i start flushing or wait a bit  cheers


hello fdd its day 70, flushed them 10 days ago. scissors at the ready


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Im useing "MG Moisture Control Potting Mix which is 21-7-14
"MG Perlite" which is 4-1-6
"MGSphagnum Peat Moss" which is 5-2-4
I mixed it in as 1 part of each for my plants....Will this work and if not how can I carefully Fluxuate it t the right levels? IM getting my Lowryder#2x AK-47 soon and i want the right soil type with correct ph levels and such
Please COMMENT will give REP to whom ever does THANK YOU


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 10, 2010)

hi fdd what u think bro she look ready to u its a new autoflower strain called lamusa


----------



## seanwinsall (Dec 10, 2010)

seanwinsall said:


> Hey have a few here could use some opinoins on.
> 
> They are all day 50 of flower and we were going to start our flush tonight unless you guys change our minds lol.
> 
> ...


Hey fdd if you could take a look at this one I would appreciate it.


----------



## gr33n*giant (Dec 10, 2010)

hi fdd,
got my own ideas on pic, have looked through nearly all 470+ pages and any chance you could add what you see pistils etc to get your due date, just so we dont bother you too much. 
4 1/2 in
greenhouse AMS
indoors
10" pots, plagron all mix
4 weeks veg
400 + 250 HPS
guessing 4-5
love thread
cheers
GG


----------



## TheGoat (Dec 10, 2010)

Well its been another week. Let me know what you all think. The weather is getting colder quick and there is a ton of rain next week in the forcast. I'd hate to leave them out and get them all dumped on.


----------



## Pipe Dream (Dec 10, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Well its been another week. Let me know what you all think. The weather is getting colder quick and there is a ton of rain next week in the forcast. I'd hate to leave them out and get them all dumped on.


Looks like that extra week did a world of good. Think FDD is right but if the weather won't allow it you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

assasinofyouth420 said:


> ^damn those look frosty +rep
> 
> I thought I was close but she keeps spitting out white hairs.


could go a week or two longer, if the leaves will hold out.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

seanwinsall said:


> Hey have a few here could use some opinoins on.
> 
> They are all day 50 of flower and we were going to start our flush tonight unless you guys change our minds lol.
> 
> ...


sneak in there when your lights are off and take a few pics with the flash on. i can't tell what's up with these.


----------



## John400HPS (Dec 10, 2010)

Here are my cheese and white widow day 48 flower. Both experienced nute defeciency for a couple weeks. But, thats fixed now and buds are densening up. Genetics are GHS
pics 3 and 5 is the cheese, pic 6 is the white widow


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

crazytrain14 said:


> lowlife's auto blueberry. didnt auto so i switched to 12/12/ at day 40. now on day 83. i'm thinking a week but thought id ask the pro
> 
> 
> View attachment 1315446View attachment 1315445View attachment 1315444View attachment 1315443View attachment 1315441View attachment 1315440View attachment 1315439


a week should do it.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

blastyblast said:


> View attachment 1316462View attachment 1316463View attachment 1316464View attachment 1316465View attachment 1316466View attachment 1316467View attachment 1316468View attachment 1316469View attachment 1316470View attachment 1316471View attachment 1316472View attachment 1316473



those have 10 - 14 more days.


----------



## 27Bronco (Dec 10, 2010)

Dream Queen aka green crack 60 days (due to some cold temps)
Grown with Badboy T5
Flushing for 6 days in hydro, and i think its good to go. Pics dont do justice these are covered in trichs


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

buddha22 said:


> Are these done?
> White Widow BC-SeedKing
> 
> 
> ...



10 - 14 more days on those.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

cannabutt said:


> hello fdd its day 70, flushed them 10 days ago. scissors at the ready


that is ready.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

`SoA || Asi said:


> hi fdd what u think bro she look ready to u its a new autoflower strain called lamusa
> View attachment 1317529View attachment 1317528View attachment 1317526View attachment 1317524View attachment 1317523View attachment 1317522View attachment 1317521View attachment 1317520


hard to tell on this one. i'd guess another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

gr33n*giant said:


> hi fdd,
> got my own ideas on pic, have looked through nearly all 470+ pages and any chance you could add what you see pistils etc to get your due date, just so we dont bother you too much.
> 4 1/2 in
> greenhouse AMS
> ...


4 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

TheGoat said:


> Well its been another week. Let me know what you all think. The weather is getting colder quick and there is a ton of rain next week in the forcast. I'd hate to leave them out and get them all dumped on.


i'd chop that before i would let it get rained on.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

John400HPS said:


> Here are my cheese and white widow day 48 flower. Both experienced nute defeciency for a couple weeks. But, thats fixed now and buds are densening up. Genetics are GHS
> pics 3 and 5 is the cheese, pic 6 is the white widow


i'd give those another week or so.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 10, 2010)

27Bronco said:


> Dream Queen aka green crack 60 days (due to some cold temps)
> Grown with Badboy T5
> Flushing for 6 days in hydro, and i think its good to go. Pics dont do justice these are covered in trichs
> View attachment 1317951View attachment 1317952View attachment 1317953


from what i can see, that looks done.


----------



## 27Bronco (Dec 10, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> from what i can see, that looks done.


Thanks fdd


----------



## blastyblast (Dec 11, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those have 10 - 14 more days.


Yea, I was thinkin the same thing, flushed em with 2 gal RO water 2 days ago. oh sweet happy new year


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Dec 11, 2010)

hindu skunk-supposively not looking like it though. pics ,4,5,6
Apollo 11 x aurora indica. pics 1,2,3,7

entering its 7th week of flowering on this coming monday. how much longer on each.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2010)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> hindu skunk-supposively not looking like it though. pics ,4,5,6
> Apollo 11 x aurora indica. pics 1,2,3,7
> 
> entering its 7th week of flowering on this coming monday. how much longer on each.


those all have 2 weeks yet.


----------



## `SoA || Asi (Dec 11, 2010)

your the man fdd +rep


----------



## s2s (Dec 11, 2010)

hey fdd, my lady cheezel inits 7thweek of flower can u take a look at her for me i recon another week wot u think?


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Dec 11, 2010)

s2s said:


> hey fdd, my lady cheezel inits 7thweek of flower can u take a look at her for me i recon another week wot u think?


looking nice man. i'd suggest gettin like a 30x microscope fialry cheap around 10 - 20 bucks. and look at the trichromes. the more amber they are the more of a stoney couch high, strain dependant ofcourse. but i'd say from your pics atleast a week. but i also like the stoney couch high. What I tend to look for when i harvest is almost an orangish tint to the bud due to the amber trichromes. but again i like the stoney couch high that puts you on ur ass. harvest earlier if you like more of a head uppy high.


----------



## mrgreengrower (Dec 11, 2010)

please help me out doctor magic


----------



## Tahmi.Guhnn (Dec 11, 2010)

mrgreengrower said:


> please help me out doctor magic


cant really see that well due to the small pics, BUT from what I can see your right there. i'd say let it go another week or possibly longer if your seeking a paralizing couch stone. if you notice the plant not having a "white" frosted appearance anymore and its more of an orangish tent you reaching the very end of the cycle and and more after that will just decay the thc. Cut in half a week or a week if you want a nice up high. of course this is dependant on the strain and what kind of high it gives.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2010)

s2s said:


> hey fdd, my lady cheezel inits 7thweek of flower can u take a look at her for me i recon another week wot u think?


i'd say at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 11, 2010)

mrgreengrower said:


> please help me out doctor magic


looks like 2, maybe 3 more weeks to go.


----------



## matticus408 (Dec 12, 2010)

how long ya think?


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Dec 12, 2010)

how long do you think for mine? its been flowering for 56 days, thanks


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

matticus408 said:


> how long ya think?
> View attachment 1319639View attachment 1319640View attachment 1319641View attachment 1319642


the second pic looks like 10 - 14 more days, while the rest look almost done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

MaxxChessnutt420 said:


> how long do you think for mine? its been flowering for 56 days, thanks


can't tell because they are too frosty.  maybe another few days.


----------



## s2s (Dec 12, 2010)

Tahmi.Guhnn said:


> looking nice man. i'd suggest gettin like a 30x microscope fialry cheap around 10 - 20 bucks. and look at the trichromes. the more amber they are the more of a stoney couch high, strain dependant ofcourse. but i'd say from your pics atleast a week. but i also like the stoney couch high. What I tend to look for when i harvest is almost an orangish tint to the bud due to the amber trichromes. but again i like the stoney couch high that puts you on ur ass. harvest earlier if you like more of a head uppy high.


 thanks man only my second gro so not to shabby i think,my mates got a mirco so ill have to borrow 1 n have a look, most peeps have beeen saying up to 11weeks for this strain to mature but mine dont look to bad thanks for ur advice mate!


----------



## s2s (Dec 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd say at least 2 more weeks.


 thanks mate ur input is always appricated!


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Dec 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those all have 2 weeks yet.


yah. that is what i was going for. just wanted to get the rright input.
thanks. +rep


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 12, 2010)

Got a few more pics of how my 2 are doing now, i think they both look amber & cloudy but just want to be sure
Onyx


Poison Dwarf


----------



## auntavis (Dec 12, 2010)

Well, this is my first grow and I'm nervous as hell about the harvest. I have a few red hairs and the trics are clear still...if I'm looking at the right stuff under the scope. This is bagseed so that doesn't help out with info, but I'm on day 43 of flowering. Any advice will be appreciated. How long left? and When to start the flush?


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

|| said:


> Got a few more pics of how my 2 are doing now, i think they both look amber & cloudy but just want to be sure
> Onyx
> View attachment 1320258
> 
> ...


looks really close. i don't think it would be bad to chop in the next few days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

auntavis said:


> Well, this is my first grow and I'm nervous as hell about the harvest. I have a few red hairs and the trics are clear still...if I'm looking at the right stuff under the scope. This is bagseed so that doesn't help out with info, but I'm on day 43 of flowering. Any advice will be appreciated. How long left? and When to start the flush?



3 more weeks to finish.


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks really close. i don't think it would be bad to chop in the next few days.


thanks, im gonna chop in a few days as you said, i've only been flushing for 3 days so i'm gonna flush a few more times & chop the ladies down.

i've read a few places that with some strains leaving the lights off for a few days or maybe weeks towards the end can help squeeze the max trich's out of the plant,
would it be a good idea for me to turn the lights off for say 2-3 days before the chop or just leave them on?


----------



## seanwinsall (Dec 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> sneak in there when your lights are off and take a few pics with the flash on. i can't tell what's up with these.


Hey thanks for the help went ahead and did as you asked so let me know what you think 

Blue dream

Grand Daddy Purp

Lavender


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

seanwinsall said:


> Hey thanks for the help went ahead and did as you asked so let me know what you think
> 
> Blue dream
> View attachment 1320703View attachment 1320704View attachment 1320707
> ...



WOW, much better. 

i think they look really close. pretty much any day now.


----------



## seanwinsall (Dec 12, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> WOW, much better.
> 
> i think they look really close. pretty much any day now.


WOW! Really? we felt so too so it is good to have someone else think the same. We have flushed once will hit with RO water again today and we were thinking in 5-7 days. Its only day 53 today so it still seems really early. 

We have a lot of color showing (purple on gdp and lav and blue on BD). I think this could be due to our lower temps? 55-75 lights off - on


----------



## Farfig Newton (Dec 12, 2010)

the tallest plant is my bubblegum kush, the shortest plant is my blue dream, and the middle and greenest plant is my diablo og kush.

the bubblegum i bought as a clone a few weeks old and planted it, same with the blue dream (idk how smart that was), and the diablo i planted from a seed on Oct 8


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

seanwinsall said:


> WOW! Really? we felt so too so it is good to have someone else think the same. We have flushed once will hit with RO water again today and we were thinking in 5-7 days. Its only day 53 today so it still seems really early.
> 
> We have a lot of color showing (purple on gdp and lav and blue on BD). I think this could be due to our lower temps? 55-75 lights off - on


purple strains tend to turn purple. 

5 - 7 days sounds perfect.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

Farfig Newton said:


> View attachment 1320858View attachment 1320855View attachment 1320856View attachment 1320857View attachment 1320854View attachment 1320865View attachment 1320862
> 
> the tallest plant is my bubblegum kush, the shortest plant is my blue dream, and the middle and greenest plant is my diablo og kush.
> 
> the bubblegum i bought as a clone a few weeks old and planted it, same with the blue dream (idk how smart that was), and the diablo i planted from a seed on Oct 8


weeks yet on those.


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 12, 2010)

whaddya think? how long?
dunno the strain been about 6 wks into flower....


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 12, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> whaddya think? how long?
> dunno the strain been about 6 wks into flower....
> View attachment 1321054View attachment 1321053View attachment 1321052View attachment 1321051



um, well, a few weeks, i guess. :-/


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 12, 2010)

im saying this as a friend... im assuming this is ur first grow, just go ahead and scratch this insted of waiting weeks for it to "finish" 
maybe consider getting better seeds with known genetics and improveing your setup for your next grow,
hope u get better results ,
good luck


----------



## piffsmokingmaniac (Dec 13, 2010)

is she ready?


----------



## Hellbillie (Dec 13, 2010)

Blue Widows comping along...

43 days into flowering, leaves are starting to turn yellow with brown spots in the centers, not sure if i should worry or not, so I gave them a good flush just incase. These are getting close. Im thinking start them on just water next week or so.


----------



## sffog (Dec 13, 2010)

American Dream and Trinity strains:


----------



## Doomah (Dec 13, 2010)

I gotta agree with Joker there. You'll probably be disappointed with the quantity you'll get from that plant, epfsi.

I would cut branches off, clone them and start again with bushier plants if you don't want to find better (easier) genetics. That plant's stretched to the high heavens; there's just not enough light from those limited CFLs to produce a decent amount from a sized plant like that. The key with CFLs seems to be to keep plants small and bushy - a lesson I certainly learnt with my current grow.


Hellbillie - that cola looks mindblowingly good. Congrats!


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2010)

piffsmokingmaniac said:


> is she ready?




i'd go 2 to 3 more days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2010)

Hellbillie said:


> Blue Widows comping along...
> 
> 43 days into flowering, leaves are starting to turn yellow with brown spots in the centers, not sure if i should worry or not, so I gave them a good flush just incase. These are getting close. Im thinking start them on just water next week or so.


2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 13, 2010)

sffog said:


> American Dream and Trinity strains:



3 more weeks.


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok....what if i move all the lights to focus on say.....1 branch. would the rest of the plant still keep fattening up nugs while i give most of the light to one section. then when that branch is done, focus on another section.
make any sense?


----------



## sffog (Dec 13, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> 3 more weeks.


Thanks for looking and your input!


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 13, 2010)

Watz, going on fdd...

How long do you think on this widow. All six pics are from 2 different plants (3 pics a plant). 
Thanks in advance!!!
white widow 1

 white widow 2


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> ok....what if i move all the lights to focus on say.....1 branch. would the rest of the plant still keep fattening up nugs while i give most of the light to one section. then when that branch is done, focus on another section.
> make any sense?


 Real talk bro I know its hard because uv waited so long, buy u really just need to start from scratch


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

i already axed one girl to make rm.
now way ima do it again
ill keep at it with what i got
thanks for the help


----------



## b.R. (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> i already axed one girl to make rm.
> now way ima do it again
> ill keep at it with what i got
> thanks for the help


You will be waiting forever to produce any kind of amount by the looks of it, usually at 6 wks they are a few weeks from finished, your's look like they are stretched wayyyy to much and have hardly any pistils on em, im with everyone else, i would start over, try to get some better lighting or at least keep the lights low on em in the beginning stages so they grow short and stout....


----------



## tjstickman (Dec 13, 2010)

First Closet grow not sure how long into 12/12 flowering about 6 weeks, how long till harvest and drying? What you think thanks!!!!


----------



## cufirsttimer (Dec 13, 2010)

These plants are 39 days into flowering. Just tryin to get an estimated harvest date. They are grown in Scotts top soil mixed with peralite and using Miracle grow tomato plant food. Using 13, 23 watt 2700k CFLs. I dont have a magnifier so any suggestions would be appreciated. I do intend on getting one before i harvest though.


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

so im not gonna start from scratch 
just cant do it
dont mind time and i have more space
just no more lights or bankroll for em

ne words of advice?
besides death?!?!?!


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> whaddya think? how long?
> dunno the strain been about 6 wks into flower....
> View attachment 1321054View attachment 1321053View attachment 1321052View attachment 1321051


 
You need an HPS grow light or more CFL's bro he is right...it sucks i know...ive had it happen to me...but it will take so long for those to get big u might as well start over...i started with CFL's...never again...i got my HPS and I love it...to be straight up with ya...if ur gunna spend ur money to grow get an HPS order some auto flowering seed from this seed shop or others...and dnt worry your chances of getting riped off are slimmer then a piece of paper  but trust me your Yield will be plenty and you WILL NOT be disapointed....


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

If you cant afford it get some more cfls FOR SURE with high lumen out put...about 15 or soo of the best ones you can find...u need at least 30k lumens to have a decent turn out and wut you have....its just not worth it...the light spectrum is only good for veg and not really efficient for flowering....check out my CFL grow with 15 CFLS ull see wut im talking about...the number of lights you have...your lucky your plants growing at all bud...sorry if i sound like a dick im just being straight with ya...get an HPS and reap the rewards...i can give you a recomendation on Ebay where you can get a hood for $50 dollars or soo just let me knw


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

im waiting for ur response just so you knw ro...lol im still here


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah i dont mean to be a dick either.....just heartbroken..............

dont have it in me to kill her. been workin on this plant for freakin months!! so many probs with veg....space...nutes.....holy crap, everything!!!!

already killed one!!!!

ima keep at it for a couple weeks. all i gots is time...
ill keep her growing and clip buds a bit at a time.....


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 13, 2010)

Really don't know wat to tell ya bro, ur not gonna get anything off those plants, u can try and save some money to improved ur grow conditions or save money to buy better seeds. But waiting to get anything from those ladies is just going to wast of time and money. My first grow I had plants growing for months with very little growth, I struggled with heat, water, air flow, just everything sucked. But it was a great learning experience on what not to do. So don't look at it as a waste, just learn and improve. Good luck


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

ok talk to me about lights


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I don't know anything about CFLs so I can't Really say much on those. But i bout a 400 watt hps for 300 bucks. You can find pretty good hps lights for not alot of cash, a 150, 250, 400 watt any of those will give u better results than what u have goin right now. I know how money can be tight so u kinda have to find something in ur price rang


----------



## auntavis (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> ok talk to me about lights


I got mine off ebay from htg supply. paid $119 for a 250W HPS complete light kit with about $28 for shipping. Great little light.


----------



## kana (Dec 13, 2010)

hey how long do you think my purple haze will be done? its 9 weeks into flowering


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> ok talk to me about lights


 
Best thing to do before ur next grow is get ur box/space to the best growing enviorment as possible then start ur grow make sure u have everything to a T. You look like you have it handled pretty well all your missing is the right lights...and seeds...and seeds are gunna be 90% of your grow by the way....ull thanks us later bro...spend some money... grow a few... and ull have ur money back plus some ...ya digg... Good luck.........Here is tht recomendation on EBAY by the way.....copy and paste this there and ull find it.....ENCLOSED REFLECTOR GROW LIGHTS HYDROPONICS HPS MH HOOD you can get the HPS BUlb From Home depote if you have one....this hood is $39.95 plus 12.95 for shiping... your welcome


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

or just click the link lmao


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

ohhhh and all together for tht hood and bulb prolly around $70 bucks "You just saved money by switching to HPS"


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

what about the heat that will be caused
im kind of in a closed closet with no open ventilation
plants get plenty of circulated air though
2 fans
top and bottom


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

found the light...awesome


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

you need an air outake vent always to get rid of the stail air inside Are you able to construct on ur closet? Cause if you rig something even a box fan to blow air out you might be fine....i have a household Humidifier in my closet grow at the moment...good thing about tht is it raises the humidity obviously lol it cools it in there a little and it puts oxygen in the air constantly u can do tht as well but its optional  let me see if i can find a cheap ventalation fan online ill post it if i do? Whats the size of ur area bro?just length...width..and hight


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> found the light...awesome


 
you can deff grow a few autos under tht bitch lol in just 2 months from seed to harvest and ull be the happiest MOFO out there like the rest of us lmao


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

2Lx3Wx6H
rent my place 
cant really go cuttin holes into my closet!!
a shame i know


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

i can get a cheapie fan but i have no way to install it...
u guys will laugh, but im an electrician.....

and yes, a good one!!


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> you can deff grow a few autos under tht bitch lol in just 2 months from seed to harvest and ull be the happiest MOFO out there like the rest of us lmao


this light doesnt require a ballast? is it internal already wired?


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

here is an idea see if u can just replace the door "keep the original to put back on just incase u move" and then on the door u just got cut a hole towards the top so tht u can intalla bathroom vent fan 50 cfm rateing should be fine and cheap...i think...and there ya go....dude ur really an electrician?can I add you as a friend cause i need some advice on a few things for my box at some point?


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> here is an idea see if u can just replace the door "keep the original to put back on just incase u move" and then on the door u just got cut a hole towards the top so tht u can intalla bathroom vent fan 50 cfm rateing should be fine and cheap...i think...and there ya go....dude ur really an electrician?can I add you as a friend cause i need some advice on a few things for my box at some point?


yeah man absolutely
you guys are the best with help
anything i can do to reciprocate, im down....


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

ya i think so it says its ready to use...thts why i bought it cause i dnt want a ballast...i think the ballast just gives it more light output then it gives standard wise but idk im no experrt thts just what ive read on it...u can mail the seller on ebay they will respond fairly quick


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 13, 2010)

If u look into autos The Joint Doc. Is tha way to go IMO, haven't smoked it yet but I got some diesel ryders goin now (about a week away from bein done) and they have been a pleasure to grow


----------



## DaReifer (Dec 13, 2010)

he will still need to buy a ballast for that reflector


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> ya i think so it says its ready to use...thts why i bought it cause i dnt want a ballast...i think the ballast just gives it more light output then it gives standard wise but idk im no experrt thts just what ive read on it...u can mail the seller on ebay they will respond fairly quick


you have this light and you used it right out of the box with an hps bulb?


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> yeah man absolutely
> you guys are the best with help
> anything i can do to reciprocate, im down....


 
NP man we are all here for eachother toke it this ones for you  lol


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> NP man we are all here for eachother toke it this ones for you  lol


ill smoke to that


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 13, 2010)

those are some bigg o buds


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

it comes tomorrow so i guess ill find out lol and ill let ya knw if it works ill mail the seller as well.... im useing my buddys right now but im sure it says ready to use out of the box on the site page ill look


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

awesome
i wrote to the seller as well.
lemme know how it works out.
seems to good to be true
as a electrician i know ballasts usually cost more than the light itself


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> awesome
> i wrote to the seller as well.
> lemme know how it works out.
> seems to good to be true
> as a electrician i know ballasts usually cost more than the light itself


omg tht better not be true ill be pissed lol im looking into it now DAM


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

look what I found

No, any bulb normally used with a ballast (including HPS and MH) will do one of two things if screwed in a socket directly on the line: 1) It won't start or 2) It will barely start then explode in a dead short. Both of these bulbs and others with ballasts work by making a plasma in an evacuated tube. The plasma normally requires a high voltage to trigger its start then it needs limitation of the current because a generated plasma is eventually a dead short. The ballast generates the high voltage, then cuts out the starting circuit and chokes the current.

FUCK im gunna have to hit up a pawn shop


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

im prolly gunna have to get this


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

400 watt HPS Grow Light BALLAST KIT w 400w balast lite


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah 
the ballast basically is a transformer for that type of bulb....
dun dun duuuuuuunnnn!!!!!


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> 400 watt HPS Grow Light BALLAST KIT w 400w balast lite


for eveything ur gonna wind up spending ya coulda go this
http://cgi.ebay.com/Digital-400-watt-HPS-GROW-LIGHT-KIT-400w-Hydroponics-CE-/290477180061?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43a1ca049d


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

it says it has a prewired lighting socket? what does the mean?


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

the lighting socket is wired to the cord....which has to be wired to the ballast


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

thts the exact one i was looking at but i was a lil low on cash at the time lol kinda wish i woulda waited now damit lol im prolly just gunna get tht one and send this one back or something


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

ya see it says "prewired lamp cord"
that gets wired to the ballast


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

makes sense
using and installing ballasts is a pain.
better to just get a complete system with all the same manufacturers parts
alwasy works better


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

ill see if a pawn shop has some at all first lol


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 13, 2010)

good luck my man
gonna hit the sack
thanks for the help

talk to ya soon


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

np peace thnx


----------



## GaugedGrower (Dec 13, 2010)

yo check out the 400w hydrofarm sunburst. i paid 150 for mine off of hayneedle.com. showed up in the mail today. only took 5 days to get here! built in ballast but no bulb. and you can buy a lens and cooling fan system if you want to. definitely worth it i would say.


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 13, 2010)

thnx man ill look into tht


----------



## Tyler Jeffery (Dec 14, 2010)

You can always repair a hole if you need to do some renovating. If you rent and grow just be prepared to forfiet any deposit that you left.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 14, 2010)

Although I do not have the requisite shots...I would still like to post these to the Oracle for enlightenment...3 phenos of Jack-the-Ripper at 11 weeks (8 week haze my ass!) 

#1






#2











#3







Thanks!


----------



## TheRachShow (Dec 14, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Although I do not have the requisite shots...I would still like to post these to the Oracle for enlightenment...3 phenos of Jack-the-Ripper at 11 weeks (8 week haze my ass!)
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Not here to steal fdd's thread or anything but...

In my opinion those are done, and very nice if i do say so myself. 

There are no more white hairs on it if my eyes are not failing me, correct?


----------



## \|/Joker420\|/ (Dec 15, 2010)

I would have to agree,
Well done


----------



## kudaross (Dec 15, 2010)

how many more weeks?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 15, 2010)

TheRachShow said:


> Not here to steal fdd's thread or anything but...
> 
> In my opinion those are done, and very nice if i do say so myself.
> 
> There are no more white hairs on it if my eyes are not failing me, correct?


Thanks!...a few white hairs, pretty much all cloudy trichs...their days are numbered!



\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> I would have to agree,
> Well done


Thanks!


----------



## Benelli (Dec 15, 2010)

This is my 3rd grow. I bought an indoor mix of kiwi seeds so I am not sure of the exact strain. this is day 52 of flowering. The package says 45-60 days. Buds are ROCK hard. Any idea how long? THANKS!


----------



## fedpap (Dec 15, 2010)

Hi again fdd2blk !

3 weeks ago you estimated 2-3 weeks for my Auto AK47 #2. Here I am again 3 weeks later. I am also posting the other plants' photos now. Would love to hear your opinion on when to harvest them.

Here they are .. First a group shot:


Now the whole plants and the main tops:
*1st Plant* (Auto AK47 #1)

*2nd Plant* (Auto AK47 #2) -this was the one you commented 2-3 weeks-

*3rd Plant* (Roadrunner)

*4th Plant* (Haze Auto)

*5th Plant* (Haze Twin)


How long do you think? 

Thanks man !


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 15, 2010)

kudaross said:


> how many more weeks?


That is done brotha


----------



## Thestinker (Dec 15, 2010)

1 more week i say


----------



## ironbalance (Dec 15, 2010)

Hello, 
I have two that need harvest begin dates.
Thanks.


----------



## cornelivs (Dec 15, 2010)

what about this one? 
these are two of my girls the others are so far from harvest, what do you think is it time to harvest? 
1- the bud's are quite loose, not so hard, and 
2-the hair of lover buds are still %80-%90 white (her you can see the top of plant)
3- the as you can se from the pics the white the white tings on seems ok to harvest.

should I wait or not or how long?


----------



## fedpap (Dec 16, 2010)

Guys is fdd on vacation or something? Last time he responded in like minus 3 seconds


----------



## SpeedDevil (Dec 16, 2010)

hello can someone tell me if this is finished and whats going on to the top cola its growing extra crowns is that normal or have i let it go to long? the last pic is a bud that i cutt to try from a speeddevil,just wanted to know if it looks done from an expert eye please , thanks


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 16, 2010)

\|/Joker420\|/ said:


> Really don't know wat to tell ya bro, ur not gonna get anything off those plants, u can try and save some money to improved ur grow conditions or save money to buy better seeds. But waiting to get anything from those ladies is just going to wast of time and money. My first grow I had plants growing for months with very little growth, I struggled with heat, water, air flow, just everything sucked. But it was a great learning experience on what not to do. So don't look at it as a waste, just learn and improve. Good luck


can i chop her in half and focus on lower buds only?
will she survive?


----------



## steampick (Dec 16, 2010)

_Guys is fdd on vacation or something? Last time he responded in like minus 3 seconds  _

Well, the thread was unceremoniously highjacked with kinda boring talk about lights and ballasts. I mean, why should fdd wade through 3 pages of that, in order to help out? If you wanna talk off-topic, start a new thread, it's simple
and only requires common courtesy.​


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 16, 2010)

steampick said:


> _Guys is fdd on vacation or something? Last time he responded in like minus 3 seconds  _
> 
> Well, the thread was unceremoniously highjacked with kinda boring talk about lights and ballasts. I mean, why should fdd wade through 3 pages of that, in order to help out? If you wanna talk off-topic, start a new thread, it's simple
> and only requires common courtesy.​


sorry everyone


----------



## chrisopher (Dec 16, 2010)

View attachment 1329082View attachment 1329081View attachment 1329080Hi FDD, how long do you think on this one, it's an ak48? Many thanks.


----------



## Doomah (Dec 16, 2010)

It's been three weeks since you said "three weeks" fdd! My plant started chucking out pollen sacs about a week ago, and now they're coming in greater and greater quantities.

Reckon I should harvest now? I feel it could go another couple days or so, but am concerned that it's now hermied. Thanks!


----------



## helacus (Dec 17, 2010)

whatcu think?


----------



## kana (Dec 17, 2010)

helacus said:


> whatcu think?


great plants!, what are those stone looking things you are using?


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Dec 17, 2010)

kana said:


> great plants!, what are those stone looking things you are using?


do you mean the hydroton?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 17, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Although I do not have the requisite shots...I would still like to post these to the Oracle for enlightenment...3 phenos of Jack-the-Ripper at 11 weeks (8 week haze my ass!)
> 
> #1
> 
> ...


Hey Faded...I saw you were back last night...though the topic of discussion has me worried! Hope all is well and if you had a chance to take a look at these it would be much appreciated!


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 1330390View attachment 1330391View attachment 1330392View attachment 1330397View attachment 1330399View attachment 1330400View attachment 1330403View attachment 1330404


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Doomah said:


> It's been three weeks since you said "three weeks" fdd! My plant started chucking out pollen sacs about a week ago, and now they're coming in greater and greater quantities.
> 
> Reckon I should harvest now? I feel it could go another couple days or so, but am concerned that it's now hermied. Thanks!


those need like 2 more weeks.... im guessing your growing bagseed??? did ya learn your lesson lol??? either crop now, or pluck off nanners and let her mature least another week


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

helacus said:


> whatcu think?


no where near done...... and next time take a few pix with your hps light off...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Hey Faded...I saw you were back last night...though the topic of discussion has me worried! Hope all is well and if you had a chance to take a look at these it would be much appreciated!


 
everything i see is done..... and faded should be all good.. he is a bizzy ass man... with modding, growing, blowing glass, being a family man... ect... he will be back dont you worry


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

this is your best pic... EVERYBODY TAKE SOME PIX OF YOUR PLANT IN QUESTION WITH THE HPS LIGHT OFF!!!!!! you have around 5-7 days left... id let it go 7....


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

I dont have time to let it go 7 more... I leave for vacation on the morning of the 23rd and have to have it hung and started curing before then  Sucks to chop her early but better than letting her go another two weeks
I was going to chop tonight and finish trimming Sunday, jar them up monday and be ready to leave thursday morning. meanwhile someone will be burping the jars for me


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

you could harvest now....it will for sure get you high....


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

I would rather the upper head high more sativa feeling than a deep couch lock indica feeling anyway


----------



## Ethan Cray (Dec 17, 2010)

View attachment 1330516View attachment 1330495
Big Buddah at 4th week of flowering. Looks yellow because I took them under the grow light. 

E


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

i have some pretty serious shit going on with a very close family member. it involves hospitals and DR's. i hope you can all understand.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have some pretty serious shit going on with a very close family member. it involves hospitals and DR's. i hope you can all understand.


damn that sux.... hope your loved one gets better


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Ethan Cray said:


> View attachment 1330533View attachment 1330523View attachment 1330516View attachment 1330495
> Big Buddah at 4th week of flowering. Looks yellow because I took them under the grow light.
> 
> E


 
lovely sativa bro..... but your not even halfway in


----------



## Dreadheadgrow (Dec 17, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i have some pretty serious shit going on with a very close family member. it involves hospitals and DR's. i hope you can all understand.


Good luck and take your time, family is more important!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 17, 2010)

Dreadheadgrow said:


> Good luck and take your time, family is more important!


family is MOST important......


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 17, 2010)

family is what it is all about.


----------



## hearc (Dec 17, 2010)

my wappa



my cole train it dont really have any side buds of any size



they have both been flowering for 7 weeks


----------



## daehtopeguh (Dec 17, 2010)

they been flowering for 8 weeks so far

got 2 here
 my 5 footer

 and my 4 footer


----------



## scott1M (Dec 17, 2010)

can someone give a ruff time wen these r done? they r half way though there 8th week and i was gonna start flush this weekend for 2 weeks but not sure if to let them go another week of feed then flush for 2 weeks


----------



## chrisopher (Dec 17, 2010)

Any anyone help on mine please? Pics are on page 505. Thank you.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> damn that sux.... hope your loved one gets better


I second that...Take care Fdd


----------



## helacus (Dec 17, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no where near done...... and next time take a few pix with your hps light off...


i didnt think they were ready. i just wanted to share! 

and thanks for the tip about the light. i know a few are overexposed, i was just playing, they were shot with my droid.


----------



## daehtopeguh (Dec 17, 2010)

scott1M said:


> can someone give a ruff time wen these r done? they r half way though there 8th week and i was gonna start flush this weekend for 2 weeks but not sure if to let them go another week of feed then flush for 2 weeksView attachment 1330973View attachment 1330969View attachment 1330967View attachment 1330966View attachment 1330965View attachment 1330964View attachment 1330963View attachment 1330962


at least mine look similar to yours at the same age so thats good I guess.


----------



## oreo785 (Dec 18, 2010)

hello i was just wondering if my Northern light auto are ready yet they are rate now 53 day into flower? let me know thanks


----------



## scott1M (Dec 18, 2010)

daehtopeguh said:


> at least mine look similar to yours at the same age so thats good I guess.


how much longer are you letting them go on for? im gonna flush mine on sunday or monday for 2 weeks


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 18, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> family is what it is all about.


TRUE INDEED!!!! I thought you were MIA because of some of the BS people tend to subject you to on this site. I hope all is well and all problems can be eradicated. Thanks for all your help, and we hope to see you back soon.


Peace, Love, and The Free Exchange of Information!


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 18, 2010)

sorry for all the bs people

started my own thread

good luck fdd!!


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 18, 2010)

epfsi79 said:


> sorry for all the bs people
> 
> started my own thread
> 
> good luck fdd!!


epfsi79...you went off topic a little, but that wasn't aimed at you. Fdd deals with a lot of other BS being a mod, etc. Some people aren't grateful at all with his help, and live to give him sh!t on a daily. Starting your own thread is always a good thing. The best advise I can give you about this site is search around for the categories you need help in or have questions...If you can't find anything then start your own thread. Good Luck to you!!!


----------



## epfsi79 (Dec 18, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> epfsi79...you went off topic a little, but that wasn't aimed at you. Fdd deals with a lot of other BS being a mod, etc. Some people aren't grateful at all with his help, and live to give him sh!t on a daily. Starting your own thread is always a good thing. The best advise I can give you about this site is search around for the categories you need help in or have questions...If you can't find anything then start your own thread. Good Luck to you!!!


thank you for the kind words sir.....good luck to you as well!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

oreo785 said:


> hello i was just wondering if my Northern light auto are ready yet they are rate now 53 day into flower? let me know thanks
> View attachment 1331574View attachment 1331575View attachment 1331576View attachment 1331577View attachment 1331578


 
10 more days from this pic


----------



## kufi (Dec 18, 2010)

white widow week 6 flowering, whaddya think?


----------



## buddha22 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good Kufi,
Got some White Widow of my own going,about 5 days more till Chop time for me.
Go as long as you can for the COUCH_LOCK!
I like 70% Amber Myself.
What kind of lights are you using?





kufi said:


> white widow week 6 flowering, whaddya think?


----------



## kufi (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm runnin a 600 watt hps, I think I had the light too close and now the top bus are very dry. Post some pics..how long did it take?


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 18, 2010)

please help idk what the hell is happening can someone please diagnose this for me id be much Obliged... 

BEFORE PIC



FEW DAYS AFTER


HERE IS MY OTHER PLANT ITS MUCH WORSE

THANKS IN ADVANCE​


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 18, 2010)

they were fine before


----------



## theexpress (Dec 18, 2010)

killeroxx said:


> please help idk what the hell is happening can someone please diagnose this for me id be much Obliged...
> 
> BEFORE PIC
> 
> ...


 
your in the wrong section pal...... this post is not pertaining at all to this specific thread.......


----------



## killeroxx (Dec 18, 2010)

How long on these??^^^^^


----------



## joe bad (Dec 19, 2010)

Hey how are you?
i was wondering what you thought on this plant i have here..

white hairs used to be real long and thick.. most turned brown/orange but some white hairs do remain and not all have sucked back into bud.. lower bud hairs are more orange then others i do not have a magnifying glass yet so i do not know the tric colors

just wondering what you thought







the pics make them look like their very done


----------



## chrisopher (Dec 19, 2010)

Does anyone have a rough idea of when this will be done, it's my first commercial seed grow and it's an ak48, I'm aiming for a mixed mind/body stone? One person's already said 1-2 weeks, does that sound right? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kufi (Dec 19, 2010)

I actually think the pics look a lot like mine and they still have another 3 weeks at least. WW takes a while...do you know what strain it is and what week flowering is it in?


----------



## kufi (Dec 19, 2010)

chrisopher said:


> View attachment 1334072View attachment 1334070View attachment 1334071
> Does anyone have a rough idea of when this will be done, it's my first commercial seed grow and it's an ak48, I'm aiming for a mixed mind/body stone? One person's already said 1-2 weeks, does that sound right? Thanks in advance.


That's gonna be a fat cola..I can see new hairs still poppin up so prob at least another couple weeks. Get a magnifying glass and see what color the trichomes are.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

joe bad said:


> Hey how are you?
> i was wondering what you thought on this plant i have here..
> 
> white hairs used to be real long and thick.. most turned brown/orange but some white hairs do remain and not all have sucked back into bud.. lower bud hairs are more orange then others i do not have a magnifying glass yet so i do not know the tric colors
> ...


no longer then 10 days... no fewer then 7 days... i would wait the full 10 days


----------



## theexpress (Dec 19, 2010)

chrisopher said:


> View attachment 1334072View attachment 1334070View attachment 1334071
> Does anyone have a rough idea of when this will be done, it's my first commercial seed grow and it's an ak48, I'm aiming for a mixed mind/body stone? One person's already said 1-2 weeks, does that sound right? Thanks in advance.


2-3 more weeks


----------



## joe bad (Dec 19, 2010)

theexpress said:


> no longer then 10 days... no fewer then 7 days... i would wait the full 10 days



thank you


----------



## scott1M (Dec 19, 2010)

can anyone take a look at these and give a ruff guilde to how long left.. they mid 8th week flower, super lemon haze


----------



## kufi (Dec 19, 2010)

scott1M said:


> View attachment 1334326View attachment 1334324View attachment 1334323View attachment 1334320View attachment 1334318View attachment 1334317View attachment 1334315View attachment 1334314can anyone take a look at these and give a ruff guilde to how long left.. they mid 8th week flower, super lemon haze


pics are a little hard to see..but I would say another month, they haven't even started ripening up.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey fdd what's up bro hope your holidays are going well mine will be beteer if these are done


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 21, 2010)

^^holy shit!!! you live in my house!!! (about a '78 dbl wide...I aint proud...)


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 21, 2010)

Lol my grow house


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Dec 21, 2010)

It's has it's own meter and my house has it's own meter I got 3k light have to split it up not sure the year model but close I gave 5 grand for it sorry for scrolling in your thread fdd I'll stop merry Christmas


----------



## grapro (Dec 21, 2010)

Caremelious 60 days flowering


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 22, 2010)

HEY FDD IM BACK. You said 2 weeks, heres 2 weeks later update and my opinions... I am on the 9th week of solid flowering (10th lights off)... not yet flushed, two setups DRO&SOIL. Never dealt with such an aggressive feeding strain, am I over or under feeding I cannot tell in soils? My dro setup seems to be just fine, with its yellowing. But for the soil I cant tell if I burned some tips or under fed and caused the normal starvation effect... mmm ;/ All opinions and points always appreciated FDD (and anyone else)

Was such a heavy feeding strain, usually I stop these two earlier but..
Stopped feeding heavy nitrogen,calcium,mag on flowering week 6... normal? or kept going?
Stopped feeding a sweetner(molasses) on week 8~9.. normal? or kept going?

I never flush for 2 wks, but this was so aggressively fed... should I be fellas???  did not want to plan on it.....

The dro setup doesn't look ready @ all yet, I figured to start flushing on the 31st of DEC which will be the rest of this week, and one more last week of nutes. (than going from the 31st through the 5th for a flush, everyone says 2-3 days but I figure 5?) 

As for the soil-setups they look peak, I figured let them run this last week an half with there nutes until the 31st than flushing till the 7th for a week... they should be perfectly ready?

View attachment 1339170the deepest set fruits&branches, only has gotten this far on one quarter side of my soil~girl#2
View attachment 1339171my attempt at taking a pic for you FDD of soil~girl#2s colas
View attachment 1339172soil~girl#2 different angle same colas
View attachment 1339177soil~girl#1, mid section, even still developing (as is the main cola) hence my pushing another week of nutes.... than week of flush.
View attachment 1339181soil~girl#2 lower cola shot, very well developed
View attachment 1339190soil~girl#1 mid cola shot
View attachment 1339193HYDROLICIOUS~ Cola shots
View attachment 1339197DRO~ side shot
View attachment 1339203soil~girl#2 (lower colas)
View attachment 1339204soil~girl#2 smaller side colas
View attachment 1339205DRO~ mid section colas
View attachment 1339213soil~girl#2 some are so developed these were the ones of MOST DEVELOPED as of now.

It is obvious I am need more time on the DRO, but my main point of this post is I want to ensure I am safely enroute and not needing to start flushing (now,now)-DEV1


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 22, 2010)

....................................


----------



## helacus (Dec 22, 2010)

my best shot


----------



## mast3rmind (Dec 22, 2010)

*Crappy camera but i'm a big time newb. This is my first grow and I have no 30x microscope and am trying my hardest not to fuck it up and pinch buds and stuff ya know newbie shit. Gotta learn somehow right? Just would rather it not be the hard way. XD*


----------



## thagoatee (Dec 23, 2010)

bag seed sativa 62. day of flowering how much longer i checked the trichomes mostly looks like milkywhite not clean white but little amber in them .
thank you .


----------



## buddha22 (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks incredible!!!!!!!!!
Nice job man.


----------



## freethoughexchange (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know if you guys read through the thread, but for those posting pics, Fdd will be away for a while. I haven't really seen anyone around taking over or helping with this thread. You guys /gals might wanna try and find other resources if you need immediate help.


----------



## jordanian (Dec 23, 2010)

ooooooo i hope its close!


----------



## jordanian (Dec 23, 2010)

balls. just read the post before me!


----------



## zingzang (Dec 26, 2010)

I understand that Fdd is away... but any advice would be great. Started flushing a couple of weeks ago. What do ya think on this girl?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 26, 2010)

zingzang said:


> I understand that Fdd is away... but any advice would be great. Started flushing a couple of weeks ago. What do ya think on this girl?


 I'd let it go 5 more days...but probably good to go now also...


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 26, 2010)

Dutch Passion Orange Bud Day 53 from going 12/12


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> Dutch Passion Orange Bud Day 53 from going 12/12
> 
> View attachment 1346766View attachment 1346767View attachment 1346768


done up proper.... its ready now... let her go another 5-7 days for a more fullffilling high


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> done up proper.... its ready now... let her go another 5-7 days for a more fullffilling high


Ok, she looked done to me. She finished kinda early to me I guess I didnt even get to put her in the last phase of fox farms which was the Cha-Ching. I will just flush for the last 5 days or so.

What can you tell me on this girl?

Afghan Kush x White Widow Day 53 from 12/12 also but showed sex about a week and a half after going 12/12


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> HEY FDD IM BACK. You said 2 weeks, heres 2 weeks later update and my opinions... I am on the 9th week of solid flowering (10th lights off)... not yet flushed, two setups DRO&SOIL. Never dealt with such an aggressive feeding strain, am I over or under feeding I cannot tell in soils? My dro setup seems to be just fine, with its yellowing. But for the soil I cant tell if I burned some tips or under fed and caused the normal starvation effect... mmm ;/ All opinions and points always appreciated FDD (and anyone else)
> 
> Was such a heavy feeding strain, usually I stop these two earlier but..
> Stopped feeding heavy nitrogen,calcium,mag on flowering week 6... normal? or kept going?
> ...


 
get the flushing.. should be ready in 2 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> Ok, she looked done to me. She finished kinda early to me I guess I didnt even get to put her in the last phase of fox farms which was the Cha-Ching. I will just flush for the last 5 days or so.
> 
> What can you tell me on this girl?
> 
> ...


for sure afghan dom pheno...... this looks to be like a 55 day strain... i would let her go to around 60 tho....


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 26, 2010)

theexpress said:


> for sure afghan dom pheno...... this looks to be like a 55 day strain... i would let her go to around 60 tho....


 From your experience when do most seasoned growers start counting the days in flower? From the time the light switch to 12/12 or when the first pistol appears?


----------



## john pickle (Dec 26, 2010)

radomseed


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> From your experience when do most seasoned growers start counting the days in flower? From the time the light switch to 12/12 or when the first pistol appears?


everybody counts on day of flip.. i go against the grain... when i see pistils i know im in bloom.... i count from then


----------



## theexpress (Dec 26, 2010)

john pickle said:


> radomseed


2.5-3 weeks


----------



## joe bad (Dec 26, 2010)

im very bored

ones closer then the other.. both random bagseed 

i dont have a loupe =( need your guys help






thanks again.. second time posting the first one


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

joe bad said:


> im very bored
> 
> ones closer then the other.. both random bagseed
> 
> ...


first set of pix will prolly be done in like 7-9 days...

the secound set has atleast 2 more weeks...


----------



## DunLarkin (Dec 27, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> From your experience when do most seasoned growers start counting the days in flower? From the time the light switch to 12/12 or when the first pistol appears?


So, with that said, does that mean I may only be at day 35 or so since in took a few days for the ladies to show?


----------



## mafia (Dec 27, 2010)

freethoughexchange said:


> I don't know if you guys read through the thread, but for those posting pics, Fdd will be away for a while. I haven't really seen anyone around taking over or helping with this thread. You guys /gals might wanna try and find other resources if you need immediate help.


theexpress seems like hes trying to help out as much as he can?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 27, 2010)

DunLarkin said:


> So, with that said, does that mean I may only be at day 35 or so since in took a few days for the ladies to show?


no... i doubt it took 3 weeks for your indica dom ass plant to show.. i would guess more like 5 days...sativas take longer to show and get started

anyway she is almost done.. let her go to 60 days and it should be some hard hitting shit..


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 27, 2010)

theexpress said:


> everybody counts on day of flip.. i go against the grain... when i see pistils i know im in bloom.... i count from then


I go counting one week after, 12/12. So pretty much I usually am showing (sat. or indica at the end of the first week)



theexpress said:


> get the flushing.. should be ready in 2 weeks


Hey much respect and ^^ theexpress... I followed with an update since the 20th or w/e...

So today has been "Day 1 of the flush for the soils" heres the most current trich shots, best I could do without HD cam =/

Every girl has all milky white trichs with few amber and very few clear..... (50/50 sativa/indica)

View attachment 1348995 Less~ripe girl#1 fruits
View attachment 1348996More~ripe fruits on girl#2
View attachment 1348997girl#2 colas
View attachment 1348998ripening side shots girl#2
View attachment 1348999girl#2 lower fruits
View attachment 1349000girl#1 cola

should I continue on with the next week or so flushing? or continue with one last week on my nute cycle.... my main cola leaves are yellowing fairly quickly from mag and nitrogen losses as it seems?? will I be OK flushing now for the next week or am I off on my timing. This strain has been a very tedious set yet LOVELY girls. Most lower leaves are ok, below I posted an image of the main fan leaves.. just so you can see what I am saying..... I am going to go toke up a few and wait for some opinions and pointers. Thanks fellas.

View attachment 1349001



DunLarkin said:


> Ok, she looked done to me. She finished kinda early to me I guess I didnt even get to put her in the last phase of fox farms which was the Cha-Ching. I will just flush for the last 5 days or so.
> 
> What can you tell me on this girl?
> 
> ...





DunLarkin said:


> Dutch Passion Orange Bud Day 53 from going 12/12
> 
> View attachment 1346766View attachment 1346767View attachment 1346768


LOOKS NICE MAN GOOD GROW. SOIL?


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 27, 2010)

^^^No more Nutes!!!! Looks like fire dude!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 28, 2010)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> I go counting one week after, 12/12. So pretty much I usually am showing (sat. or indica at the end of the first week)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you keep right on flushing.. all were doing now is waiting for trichomes to amber up..


----------



## Falkris (Dec 28, 2010)

Long time reader, first time grower. All the same plant, I found out im not a photographer by the way...


----------



## gcrumpets (Dec 28, 2010)

any opinions on these girls? got 8 of them, some further then others but these 2 were a good average of the bunch. bout to leave home for 4 days so i figured id flush one last time tonight and chop them when i came back.

strain is Blue Himalayan Diesel (auto flower) they are at 65 days right now, so when i get back theyd be at 69.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

bix said:


> Hey fdd and friends
> 
> Was going to chop these tonight, what do you think?
> 
> OG Kush at 9.5 weeks


i'd push them a few more days, 5 - 7 maybe.


----------



## bix (Dec 28, 2010)

Will do!

Happy Holidays


----------



## zoso914 (Dec 28, 2010)

week 8,how long


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> week 8,how long



i'd wait 7 - 10 more days.


----------



## mpp313 (Dec 28, 2010)

how much longer bro? about 7 weeks flowering now


----------



## gcrumpets (Dec 28, 2010)

gcrumpets said:


> any opinions on these girls? got 8 of them, some further then others but these 2 were a good average of the bunch. bout to leave home for 4 days so i figured id flush one last time tonight and chop them when i came back.
> 
> strain is Blue Himalayan Diesel (auto flower) they are at 65 days right now, so when i get back theyd be at 69.


just bumping that, but wondering if the yield will be worth waiting 4-5 days of no supervision to the garden.

heres the pics

View attachment 1349586View attachment 1349587View attachment 1349588View attachment 1349589


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

mpp313 said:


> how much longer bro? about 7 weeks flowering nowView attachment 1349576View attachment 1349579View attachment 1349574



looks like 2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

gcrumpets said:


> just bumping that, but wondering if the yield will be worth waiting 4-5 days of no supervision to the garden.
> 
> heres the pics
> 
> View attachment 1349586View attachment 1349587View attachment 1349588View attachment 1349589


those are done.


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 28, 2010)

Day 33 of 12/12 and day 91 since germination


----------



## gcrumpets (Dec 28, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> those are done.


worddd, might aswell chop em and hang em. thanks man.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 28, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> ^^^No more Nutes!!!! Looks like fire dude!





theexpress said:


> you keep right on flushing.. all were doing now is waiting for trichomes to amber up..


 Right on guys... Do appreciate all input/opinions.

I am putting the flush on slow @ day 2.. I will get some more current pics up the dro's up- man they are swelling =X cant believe they surpassed my soils, kind of made me think. 

Beyond that the delay of them in the beginning vs the soil was weird. Guess the dro is why they caught up so quick and seemed to show more blown out results... well see in the end =)) 

Lastly, these sat/indicas, like I figured blew up past 51/2ft(un-topped/pruned) so obviously there is some decent lower growth, I hit them with CFLs- anyways.. they haven't yet pulled back and ripened as near would I be OK leaving them to grow after chopping upper growth? Or should I just do em all when the time comes..

CHEERS _DEV0NE


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Day 33 of 12/12 and day 91 since germination
> 
> View attachment 1349712View attachment 1349716View attachment 1349713View attachment 1349714View attachment 1349715View attachment 1349717


couple weeks yet. i'd feed them.


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 28, 2010)

How long on these puppies? This is day 62


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 28, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> How long on these puppies? This is day 62



looks done.


----------



## wannaquickee (Dec 29, 2010)

hirez0 said:


> Day 33 of 12/12 and day 91 since germination
> 
> View attachment 1349712View attachment 1349716View attachment 1349713View attachment 1349714View attachment 1349715View attachment 1349717


geez thats only day 33?


----------



## hirez0 (Dec 29, 2010)

wannaquickee said:


> geez thats only day 33?


Yeah they are already rock hard too. Very fast maturing phenotype apparently, although I did veg for two months. I can't wait to sample...


----------



## guy incognito (Dec 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> looks done.


oops it was actually day 68, not 62. They "look" done to me too, but should I wait for the trichomes to turn amber? Many of them are turning cloudy, and a few are turning amber. Only about 10% amber thus far. The last plant I harvested went from 0% amber trichomes to about 60-65% amber in a matter of a couple days.


----------



## greencorral19 (Dec 29, 2010)

How long do you figure on these girls they are late at 73 days but they are looking nice what do you think?


View attachment 1350924View attachment 1350922View attachment 1350923View attachment 1350929View attachment 1350927View attachment 1350925View attachment 1350926View attachment 1350928


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2010)

greencorral19 said:


> How long do you figure on these girls they are late at 73 days but they are looking nice what do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1350924View attachment 1350922View attachment 1350923View attachment 1350929View attachment 1350927View attachment 1350925View attachment 1350926View attachment 1350928


this ecould go 2 more weeks if you let them.


----------



## zoso914 (Dec 29, 2010)

fdd2blk said:


> i'd wait 7 - 10 more days.


Wow I was thinking another 4 weeks at least. I can really see the trichs in pictures 6,7, & 8. The majority of them are clear maybe 15% cloudy and less than 5% amber so I want to wait till I have a majority of amber trichs at least 70%. I will keep you posted my friend and thanks for the advice will rep+++. 

OUT,
zoso914


----------



## fdd2blk (Dec 29, 2010)

zoso914 said:


> Wow I was thinking another 4 weeks at least. I can really see the trichs in pictures 6,7, & 8. The majority of them are clear maybe 15% cloudy and less than 5% amber so I want to wait till I have a majority of amber trichs at least 70%. I will keep you posted my friend and thanks for the advice will rep+++.
> 
> OUT,
> zoso914


if you already have your answer, why bother asking me?


----------



## John400HPS (Dec 29, 2010)

i dont how these guys get such crisp shots but heres what i got haha
white widow [pic 5]
cheese [pic 6]
Trainwreck [pic 7]
another trainwreck [pic 8] looking sativa dominant
all plants are GHS fems and day 67 into flower
thanks in advance


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 30, 2010)

heyy watsup FDD? jw wat you think for this Full Moon. SHes at 8 Weeks right now...? im hopin she'll be done in about another week.. but not 100% sure.. this is the 1st Sativa I've ever grown. She's really frosty for a Sativa isnt she?


*Full Moon (8 Weeks)

*View attachment 1352992

im uploading about 50 more pics on my journal.. soo if ur interested in seeing more of this or Chronic click the link in my signature. thanks FDD.. Your the Man!!​


----------



## greencorral19 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help FDD will +rep bro.


----------



## objektiv (Dec 30, 2010)

what u think about my la blanca? a month or so? the last pic of the bush is a regular rocklock ,you maybe need better pics of her ?and happy new year maestro..


----------



## Marlowe (Dec 30, 2010)

Pineapple Express Day 61...

This is the one in question... its turning more amber than the rest... will it swell anymore?


----------



## webb107 (Dec 30, 2010)

39 days in what ya think?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Dec 30, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> heyy watsup FDD? jw wat you think for this Full Moon. SHes at 8 Weeks right now...? im hopin she'll be done in about another week.. but not 100% sure.. this is the 1st Sativa I've ever grown. She's really frosty for a Sativa isnt she?
> 
> 
> *Full Moon (8 Weeks)
> ...



BROOO I LIKE!!. SWEET. Flushing yet??? Looks like 3 girls I have going right now, sativa and all, few differences.. there are some pics up, need to get some more current shots.. keep it up man!


----------



## mange (Dec 30, 2010)

9 weeks in,still not ready? I am thinking still 2 more weeks? what would you do?


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

good to see ya back faded.. hope everything worked out for your loved one


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Dec 30, 2010)

How much longer? They are about 60 days flower. Should I start flushing now?
View attachment 1354166View attachment 1354165View attachment 1354164View attachment 1354163View attachment 1354162View attachment 1354161View attachment 1354160View attachment 1354159View attachment 1354158View attachment 1354157View attachment 1354156View attachment 1354155View attachment 1354154


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

SteveDaSavage said:


> How much longer? They are about 60 days flower. Should I start flushing now?
> View attachment 1354166View attachment 1354165View attachment 1354164View attachment 1354163View attachment 1354162View attachment 1354161View attachment 1354160View attachment 1354159View attachment 1354158View attachment 1354157View attachment 1354156View attachment 1354155View attachment 1354154


ooo yea start flushing now bud..... in 2 weeks those will be at the peak level of ripeness!!


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

mange said:


> 9 weeks in,still not ready? I am thinking still 2 more weeks? what would you do?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1353939View attachment 1353940View attachment 1353938View attachment 1353941


2 more weeks is about right....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

Marlowe said:


> Pineapple Express Day 61...
> View attachment 1353604
> This is the one in question... its turning more amber than the rest... will it swell anymore?
> View attachment 1353602


7-10 more days..... pick whats ready in a week and let the rest go a few extra days


----------



## theexpress (Dec 30, 2010)

webb107 said:


> 39 days in what ya think?
> 
> View attachment 1353610View attachment 1353611View attachment 1353612View attachment 1353613View attachment 1353614View attachment 1353615View attachment 1353616View attachment 1353617View attachment 1353618View attachment 1353619View attachment 1353620View attachment 1353621


3 more weeks.... naybe has short has 55 days total if on day 39


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 31, 2010)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> BROOO I LIKE!!. SWEET. Flushing yet??? Looks like 3 girls I have going right now, sativa and all, few differences.. there are some pics up, need to get some more current shots.. keep it up man!


lol. thanks man. and yeaa i started flushing. she seemed to perk right up after the flush too. u have a journal soo i could check out the pics? and i gotta fix my signature.. cuz for sum reason it goes 2 my old journal. lol. but thanks man. i like smokin sativa's... just hate waitin more than 8 weeks. lol


----------



## webb107 (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> 3 more weeks.... naybe has short has 55 days total if on day 39


thanks man


----------



## dexter68 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,sixstring!


sixstring2112 said:


> Here ya go,first one is Masterkush.#2 is a clone from her. I was hoping to put on some more gerth


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 31, 2010)

MY MAN! is she done? she's my first one so be nice

easy ryder day 75...


----------



## mange (Dec 31, 2010)

thank you much, I thought they were done then a 2nd bloom started at 8 weeks, like tripple the first set of white hairs right after I flushed, now molasis/water...again Thank you



theexpress said:


> 2 more weeks is about right....


----------



## The Knuck (Dec 31, 2010)

are you guys really asking someone to tell you if your plants are done by posting a pic on the web ???

Really ??

buy a 2 dollar scope and figure it out, no one can ba accurate, with a pic on the web.


----------



## chb444220 (Dec 31, 2010)

The Knuck said:


> are you guys really asking someone to tell you if your plants are done by posting a pic on the web ???
> 
> Really ??
> 
> buy a 2 dollar scope and figure it out, no one can ba accurate, with a pic on the web.


was this comment really necessary...? this guy offers out his advice to help people who dont have a scope.. or dont know what to look for if they have a scope... theres nothing wrong with that. he just doesnt want people to grow a plant for like 12 weeks.. and end up cutting it early and not letting the plant grow to its full potential...... 

the fact that u took the time to come to this thread.. and post that stupid comment.. just shows that ur a dick. just looking to start trouble... soo go to sum1 else's thread and be a dick. cuz this is a very helpful/informative thread.. and doesnt need people like u starting trouble........ and yes... Really.....


----------



## The Knuck (Dec 31, 2010)

wasnt trying to start anything or i would have resroted to name calling like yourself.

this isnt an accurate way to determine if a plant is ready, thats all im saying.


----------



## krozone (Dec 31, 2010)

chb444220 said:


> was this comment really necessary...? this guy offers out his advice to help people who dont have a scope.. or dont know what to look for if they have a scope... theres nothing wrong with that. he just doesnt want people to grow a plant for like 12 weeks.. and end up cutting it early and not letting the plant grow to its full potential......
> 
> the fact that u took the time to come to this thread.. and post that stupid comment.. just shows that ur a dick. just looking to start trouble... soo go to sum1 else's thread and be a dick. cuz this is a very helpful/informative thread.. and doesnt need people like u starting trouble........ and yes... Really.....


I agree 100%

There's obvious value to the thread, (look at the activity within the thread); you comment was and still is a waste of space.


----------



## madmad (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi folks, took an advice from someone who i probably shouldnt and put my babies into pre-harvest darkness with intent of harvesting today. Now i think it might have been a bit early - so do I chop `em now or can i go back to normal light cycle? White Diesel, day 63 from switch. Trichs mostly milky, few still clear and few already amber but Id say 99.5% are milky. Breeder states flowering time 50-65 days. Can upload better and more recent pics later if needed. Thx in advance
plants main colas random buds


----------



## rob hands (Dec 31, 2010)

hi first post and first grow topped cheese thanks


----------



## drmarcusg (Dec 31, 2010)

i actually have the scope but i would like an experts opinion based on look...also this forum is meant for learning and asking questions...go pick a fight with your girlfriend (if you have one)


----------



## madmad (Dec 31, 2010)

Damn, I knew new years eve wasnt good time to ask for help, I guess ill have to toss a coin :/

Anyway, Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## GrOwMeSoMeNuGs (Dec 31, 2010)

View attachment 1355314View attachment 1355315View attachment 1355316View attachment 1355317View attachment 1355318View attachment 1355319View attachment 1355320View attachment 1355321View attachment 1355322View attachment 1355323View attachment 1355324View attachment 1355325View attachment 1355326View attachment 1355327View attachment 1355328View attachment 1355329View attachment 1355330

Oh what the heck.... Blue Himalaya Diesel at 51 days... lemme know what you think!

<====== This guy is not a photographer


----------



## The Knuck (Dec 31, 2010)

GrOwMeSoMeNuGs said:


> View attachment 1355314View attachment 1355315View attachment 1355316View attachment 1355317View attachment 1355318View attachment 1355319View attachment 1355320View attachment 1355321View attachment 1355322View attachment 1355323View attachment 1355324View attachment 1355325View attachment 1355326View attachment 1355327View attachment 1355328View attachment 1355329View attachment 1355330
> 
> Oh what the heck.... Blue Himalaya Diesel at 51 days... lemme know what you think!
> 
> ...


 
you may not be a photographer but you sure grow nice plants, get a scope and read about trich colours,


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

drmarcusg said:


> MY MAN! is she done? she's my first one so be nice
> 
> easy ryder day 75...


another week on that auto..... they seem to mature damn fast..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

The Knuck said:


> are you guys really asking someone to tell you if your plants are done by posting a pic on the web ???
> 
> Really ??
> 
> buy a 2 dollar scope and figure it out, no one can ba accurate, with a pic on the web.


i bet you any dollar amount or any wordly possession that your wrong.. if you have grown cannabis long enough you dont even need a scop.. it will simply have the done look to it... kiinda like a bannana... should we look at bannanas under a scope to see when there done..... when the calyxes have swollen to the most, and the hairs are all turned to that classic fried look and no more white hairs are emerging, and most of the fan leaves have yellowed and died... wich if you dont feed till the end like a jackass they will do this... then those plants are done.... they will have that look to them....


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

madmad said:


> Hi folks, took an advice from someone who i probably shouldnt and put my babies into pre-harvest darkness with intent of harvesting today. Now i think it might have been a bit early - so do I chop `em now or can i go back to normal light cycle? White Diesel, day 63 from switch. Trichs mostly milky, few still clear and few already amber but Id say 99.5% are milky. Breeder states flowering time 50-65 days. Can upload better and more recent pics later if needed. Thx in advance
> View attachment 1354994View attachment 1354993plants View attachment 1354991View attachment 1354992main colas View attachment 1354995View attachment 1354990random buds


5-7 more days and chop...... you can look under you lens at that time and see that indica dom plant will be atleast 20% amber


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

rob hands said:


> hi first post and first grow topped cheese thanks


im thinking 3 weeks here buddy


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

GrOwMeSoMeNuGs said:


> View attachment 1355314View attachment 1355315View attachment 1355316View attachment 1355317View attachment 1355318View attachment 1355319View attachment 1355320View attachment 1355321View attachment 1355322View attachment 1355323View attachment 1355324View attachment 1355325View attachment 1355326View attachment 1355327View attachment 1355328View attachment 1355329View attachment 1355330
> 
> Oh what the heck.... Blue Himalaya Diesel at 51 days... lemme know what you think!
> 
> <====== This guy is not a photographer


at around day 60-65 those should be about ready.... post an udate in like 3 weeks..


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

thats some eye candy bro,,, i wouldnt even trim off those purple fan leaves.. leave them there they will look cool has fuck


----------



## Canabian420 (Dec 31, 2010)

so sativa dominant. is it ready? if not how much longer? on sativas do you want to let the trics get amber or harvest when cloiudy/clear? or how do you get more of a motivational or laughy effect. not so much of a couch locked zombie.


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

Canabian420 said:


> so sativa dominant. is it ready? if not how much longer? on sativas do you want to let the trics get amber or harvest when cloiudy/clear? or how do you get more of a motivational or laughy effect. not so much of a couch locked zombie.


yeah thats sativa dom but still indica in there... with purer sativas they take forever to amber up... sounds like you wanna harvest has soon has she strats showing amber... im guessing 3 weeks.... around then


----------



## The Knuck (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> i bet you any dollar amount or any wordly possession that your wrong.. if you have grown cannabis long enough you dont even need a scop.. it will simply have the done look to it... kiinda like a bannana... should we look at bannanas under a scope to see when there done..... when the calyxes have swollen to the most, and the hairs are all turned to that classic fried look and no more white hairs are emerging, and most of the fan leaves have yellowed and died... wich if you dont feed till the end like a jackass they will do this... then those plants are done.... they will have that look to them....


That IMO is wrong, different strains show different signs they are done.

for example if a plant has orange calyx many assume its done, when many strains put out
orange calyx at 3-4 weeks, a scope and trich colour is the only real way, i agree you could be close, but trich colour tells the whole story.


----------



## Hayduke (Dec 31, 2010)

The Knuck said:


> That IMO is wrong, different strains show different signs they are done.
> 
> for example if a plant has orange calyx many assume its done, when many strains put out
> orange calyx at 3-4 weeks, a scope and trich colour is the only real way, i agree you could be close, but trich colour tells the whole story.


Part of the "done" look is the bud changing color...this is the trichrome color...so you are both right. and once you have seen the plant as a whole and used the scope, many times...the less the scope is needed. I use the scope now and the tiny few spots I check on the bud only verify what I see when looking at the plant as a whole


----------



## The Knuck (Dec 31, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Part of the "done" look is the bud changing color...this is the trichrome color...so you are both right. and once you have seen the plant as a whole and used the scope, many times...the less the scope is needed. I use the scope now and the tiny few spots I check on the bud only verify what I see when looking at the plant as a whole


 
agreed, but you have gotten to know the strain more than likely, if im on 3rd generation of a seed, sure then i can tell by look or date.


----------



## rob hands (Dec 31, 2010)

theexpress said:


> im thinking 3 weeks here buddy


 thanks bud i will be sure to make an update on this and my next crop, ak48 auto any advice welcome please.... HAPPY NEW YEAR MY TOKIN PALS...


----------



## theexpress (Dec 31, 2010)

Hayduke said:


> Part of the "done" look is the bud changing color...this is the trichrome color...so you are both right. and once you have seen the plant as a whole and used the scope, many times...the less the scope is needed. I use the scope now and the tiny few spots I check on the bud only verify what I see when looking at the plant as a whole


naw were both not right... only im right... and your right about the trichomes change color to a goldenish like hue.. any real grower with 5 or more years under there belt would agree...

lets not fuck up fdd's bomb ass thread voer some shit like this... keep negativity to yourself


----------



## madmad (Jan 1, 2011)

Thx express, appreciated. Luckily the coin fell on the "dont chop" side so ill let them go few more days


----------



## krozone (Jan 1, 2011)

Thinking I'll cut them down by Wednesday. 

G13 Pineapple Express 12/12 from Seed under 1 120W Quad Band LED 
(LED Flowering project grow)


----------



## John400HPS (Jan 1, 2011)

min lost in the new years rush so im reposting
White widow
cheese 
trainwreck
poor TW pic ik


----------



## john pickle (Jan 1, 2011)

This is unknown strain @ 8.5 weeks. obvsly still young, looking for est hvest time and also guesses at % of indica/sativa or strain(bagseed), Next picture is a close up of a cola (not the main one) but obvsly still fresh pistils everywhere






And now Lemon kush also at 8.5 weeks i havent seen much of this strain online and from what i gather it finishes around 9-11 weeks, was thinking of chopping in 7-10 days, fresh pistils on the tops of colas still though


----------



## randy leopard (Jan 1, 2011)

did you really grow this with CFLs?


----------



## john pickle (Jan 1, 2011)

it should probably be noted that the lemon kush has had the shit sampled out of her, and she has four tops of equal size... 
The work of CFLS, yeah.
Kush is on the right, random bagseed on left both at 6 weeks:

(fullsize here)


----------



## mange (Jan 1, 2011)

may i chop a bud early to sample with out hermiein the plant, i am 2 weeks or less and just trying to find that right high?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 2, 2011)

WHATS UP -

Wanted some more feed back. Week 11 from 12/12 (week 10 from showing flowers)... 1 week into flush

(dro last few days of nutes, next week all final flush)*

Let me know what you thinkin... keep flushing these soils??? an why my dro tips getting so burnt/dead? she really that hungry =/ lol wow!

anyways cant wait to endeavor been a while )

-DEV1

(all opinions appreciated)

View attachment 1357741 soil colas
View attachment 1357742 soil fruits an colas
View attachment 1357743left is a soil cola //// * right is a dro cola


----------



## sixstring2112 (Jan 2, 2011)

mange said:


> may i chop a bud early to sample with out hermiein the plant, i am 2 weeks or less and just trying to find that right high?


yes you can,sample away man.it wont hurt a thing other than yield


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

krozone said:


> Thinking I'll cut them down by Wednesday.
> 
> G13 Pineapple Express 12/12 from Seed under 1 120W Quad Band LED
> (LED Flowering project grow)
> ...


i think you got shit sorted out pretty well wendsday sounds good


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

John400HPS said:


> min lost in the new years rush so im reposting
> White widow
> cheese
> trainwreck
> poor TW pic ik


everything looks done or real close but the trainwreck...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

john pickle said:


> This is unknown strain @ 8.5 weeks. obvsly still young, looking for est hvest time and also guesses at % of indica/sativa or strain(bagseed), Next picture is a close up of a cola (not the main one) but obvsly still fresh pistils everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
the much less frosty sativa will prolly need to go 12 weeks if your on 8.5 now.... im thinking the kiefier more developed indica needs around 2 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> WHATS UP -
> 
> Wanted some more feed back. Week 11 from 12/12 (week 10 from showing flowers)... 1 week into flush
> 
> ...


that ah boy.... finish your last week of flush and you will be all right


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy watsup FDD? jw wat you think for this Full Moon. SHes at 8 Weeks right now...? im hopin she'll be done in about another week.. but not 100% sure.. this is the 1st Sativa I've ever grown. She's really frosty for a Sativa isnt she?
> 
> 
> *Full Moon (8 Weeks)
> ...


any comments on my plants? =)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> any comments on my plants? =)


you had addressed fdd... this is his thread and you specificly asked for his help.. thats why i didnt comment....


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you had addressed fdd... this is his thread and you specificly asked for his help.. thats why i didnt comment....


ooo ok. i get cha. well ill take any opinions. just like a 2nd opinions


----------



## theexpress (Jan 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy watsup FDD? jw wat you think for this Full Moon. SHes at 8 Weeks right now...? im hopin she'll be done in about another week.. but not 100% sure.. this is the 1st Sativa I've ever grown. She's really frosty for a Sativa isnt she?
> 
> 
> *Full Moon (8 Weeks)
> ...


had to go back a few pages.... looks like 2.5-3 weeks


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that ah boy.... finish your last week of flush and you will be all right


sweet bro, oh and don't think i threw this out there the strain is 70%~sativa 30~indica.... update wise shes showin a lot more spews of cloudy trichs and few of amber- looks delicious.. you think the full 2 wks flush huh?

as for the dro ive decided to run nutes one last week until the 7th.. than going on about flushing because her leaves are so yellowed im guessing hungry. she looks like shes eating herself up... almost to some of the top cola bud leafs if you check the pics. never had such a heavy feeder am i doing ok?? obviously will clip these yellow leaves but eh is this "that normal" to happen to them?

(im new with dro, first run and getting the hang of its differences vs. soil)

for the dro flush should I go 3 days? 5 days? 2 wks? im unsure and keep getting mixed reviews. the track ive been running on is nutes for one last week that will leave it @ around 11 wks... than depending on trichs flush for about week... or less so.



chb444220 said:


> ooo ok. i get cha. well ill take any opinions. just like a 2nd opinions


love em man.. i think they are right on track your doing amazing.  what kind of light you using? not wattage but style?


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 2, 2011)

Ladies look like they are about done.. sorry for shitty pics. all i got is iphone right now.. trichs are starting to amber. how long can i wait to chopp? btw there are two different strains in there.

*








Picture of the trichs from yesterday.. 


*


----------



## Ambishen618 (Jan 3, 2011)

ok i c u say u grow in dirt....does your strains come out to taste right instead of that dirty homegrown taste?


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 3, 2011)

its not dirt its soil..


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 3, 2011)

Ambishen618 said:


> ok i c u say u grow in dirt....does your strains come out to taste right instead of that dirty homegrown taste?


Flush properly and your end product should never taste earthy.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> had to go back a few pages.... looks like 2.5-3 weeks


alllrighty. those pics are about a week old. soo should be 1.5 - 2 weeks left from today. thanks. not growin a sativa again tho.. i dont like waitin this long.. just doin indicas from now on.10-12 weeks is too long for me to wait. lol



DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> sweet bro, oh and don't think i threw this out there the strain is 70%~sativa 30~indica.... update wise shes showin a lot more spews of cloudy trichs and few of amber- looks delicious.. you think the full 2 wks flush huh?
> 
> as for the dro ive decided to run nutes one last week until the 7th.. than going on about flushing because her leaves are so yellowed im guessing hungry. she looks like shes eating herself up... almost to some of the top cola bud leafs if you check the pics. never had such a heavy feeder am i doing ok?? obviously will clip these yellow leaves but eh is this "that normal" to happen to them?
> 
> ...


thanks man. =) yeaa theyre doin pretty good. =D and i got a 400 watt HPS from HTG supply. only $120 bucks.. plus 20 for shipping


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> Ladies look like they are about done.. sorry for shitty pics. all i got is iphone right now.. trichs are starting to amber. how long can i wait to chopp? btw there are two different strains in there.
> 
> *
> 
> ...


about 2 more weeks on those sativas...... pix are pretty poor but looks like there plenty life left in her.. you flushing?


----------



## OrezO (Jan 3, 2011)

*Im open to anyones suggestions *
Unknown strain
9 weeks flower from from 12/12
Just began flushing

How much longer?
Thank you for your input in advance


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

OrezO said:


> *Im open to anyones suggestions *
> Unknown strain
> 9 weeks flower from from 12/12
> Just began flushing
> ...


aww rick james you already know whats going on..... thats why you started flushing.. cuzz you already know those are gonna be done in about 2 weeks huh?


----------



## OrezO (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> aww rick james you already know whats going on..... thats why you started flushing.. cuzz you already know those are gonna be done in about 2 weeks huh?


I like to think I know whats going on, but its my first grow, so I've got no comparisons. Just needed someone with some experience to help assure myself. Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

OrezO said:


> I like to think I know whats going on, but its my first grow, so I've got no comparisons. Just needed someone with some experience to help assure myself. Thanks again for your help, much appreciated.


 
your doing damn good for your first grow


----------



## OrezO (Jan 3, 2011)

I couldn't of done it without you guys. I've learned so much on here, I feel like I went through cannabis college yo!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

once all those leaves yellow up in the next 2 weeks and they will you will be done


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 3, 2011)

theexpress said:


> once all those leaves yellow up in the next 2 weeks and they will you will be done


hey theexpress, today the soils are looking even more amber so about 5 more days till the 2weeks will be perfect. as for the dros, some of the upper colas towards the bud the fan leafs are also yellowing immensly (where trich production spreads) is this normal I am on the last week of flush on them in 4 days.... im kind of worried because the lower growth fan leaves are fine but some of these upper ones reallllly yellowed up! any input appreciated!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 3, 2011)

yellowing is natural my [email protected] one

my eye is pretty good huh???? the trichs and my eye match up pretty well


----------



## 05flynt (Jan 4, 2011)

Platinum Og day 60


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 4, 2011)

first grow 2 or 3 week form start of flowering not sure


----------



## john pickle (Jan 4, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yellowing is natural my [email protected] one
> 
> my eye is pretty good huh???? The trichs and my eye match up pretty well


hes lieing bro your plant has aids



its a trap!!


----------



## John400HPS (Jan 4, 2011)

this thread is full of (524 pages of) fat ladies and they're all singing


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

05flynt said:


> View attachment 1362233View attachment 1362231Platinum Og day 60 View attachment 1362230


let her go to day 70-74


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

John400HPS said:


> this thread is full of (524 pages of) fat ladies and they're all singing


i know isnt it the greatest!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 4, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> View attachment 1362267first grow 2 or 3 week form start of flowering not sure


come back in 8 weeks!!!! and ask again....


----------



## oreo785 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here is Nirvana's ICE at 60 days into flower... Let me know thanks
* 
*


----------



## arrowem (Jan 5, 2011)

my turn, close?


----------



## Dicky (Jan 5, 2011)

whatcha think?


----------



## fbomm (Jan 5, 2011)

i would like to know what to do with my plants. they have been flowering for 10 weeks. i burned them a couple of times. the colas havent finished filling in but the trichs are mostly cloudy now. should i cut now and take what ive got or will they fill in more. it seems like they are slowly filling in but could be wishful thinking.really hoped for bigger yield.


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 5, 2011)

got a new pick how long do u think before harvest????


----------



## shortdog420 (Jan 5, 2011)

This is my auto ak-47 that never autoflowered.I had to change the light cycle to force it. View attachment 1365451View attachment 1365450View attachment 1365449

This is my lowryder2 on day 59View attachment 1365441View attachment 1365440

and this is my neighbors afgankush/black domina hybridView attachment 1365447View attachment 1365444
Any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## freethoughexchange (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress...if you wouldn't mind sharing your opinion. How much longer do you think on this widow...Thanks ahead of time.
These three pics are from the same plant.



how much longer on this rhino?

Thanks again...


----------



## hirez0 (Jan 5, 2011)

The Church @ day 42 in 12/12


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 5, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yellowing is natural my [email protected] one
> 
> my eye is pretty good huh???? the trichs and my eye match up pretty well


Hey buddd hope you had a good new year.. 
beyond that I know what your saying and I understand the natural-ness of the yellowing..... I just wanted to ensure the safety of the girl.... as for the bad news first.....
I am a soil~indica guy so the sativas and new dro setups are a new challenge to me.. all in good time. here is what i startled upon for the dros today~
View attachment 1365653
View attachment 1365655
View attachment 1365657
View attachment 1365658
just want to make sure these are ending up right, the crispyness just felt sort of unnatural =P an they start there one week flush tmrw. thanks for input and ill post the good news of the amberin up soils later tonight or tmrw also.. tminus 3 days on them )) cheers!!!


----------



## learningmeds (Jan 5, 2011)

my first grow. Not sure what they are, they have been flowering for 9 weeks. what you think?


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 5, 2011)

learningmeds said:


> my first grow. Not sure what they are, they have been flowering for 9 weeks. what you think?


Very nice for your first grow. I'd say nothing but water for #5, that girl is getting pretty close.


----------



## learningmeds (Jan 5, 2011)

supaleeb said:


> Very nice for your first grow. I'd say nothing but water for #5, that girl is getting pretty close.


thanks


all the pics are the 6 plants in the blue water tub. if i switch to water only they all go to water only. look ready enough for that? flush and pick in a week?


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 5, 2011)

learningmeds said:


> all the pics are the 6 plants in the blue water tub. if i switch to water only they all go to water only. look ready enough for that? flush and pick in a week?


can't say for sure, need some more closeups, but I'd venture about 2-4 days until water only, and then let it run for about a week.


----------



## learningmeds (Jan 6, 2011)

these pics came out better


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 6, 2011)

learningmeds said:


> these pics came out better


Looks real good. I'd give them water only starting in 3-5 days, then harvest in 12-14.

Keep checking those trichs. They look mostly cloudy right now, if they start to amber up really fast, cut them when they're 50% cloudy / 50% amber.

I also see that there's still some new growth, so check back in about a week, and we'll see how they're coming.


----------



## superbub52 (Jan 6, 2011)

when do i harvest need some input already started feeding just water and molasis 55 flowering 65 12/12
View attachment 1366006View attachment 1366008View attachment 1366011View attachment 1366017View attachment 1366024


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm on my first grow. How do I gauge when to start flushing them?


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 6, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> I'm on my first grow. How do I gauge when to start flushing them?


When you see the first amber trichomes, start flushing. It usually ends up being the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Robbie762 (Jan 6, 2011)

My Bubblelicious babies. They've been flowering 8 weeks today. Grown in FFOF soil, Grow Big nutes during veg, Tiger Bloom and molasses during flower. Seeing a few amber trichs mixed in with the cloudy, so I've stopped the nutes and molasses and just giving pure water, ph corrected. I'm not flushing, just not using any nutes or additives during the last week. This is my first grow ever. What do you think? Are they about ready?


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 6, 2011)

heres a couple pics of my Chronic. Seems to still have alotta white hairs left for bein at 7 weeks. I htought Chronic was supposed to be a fast flowering plant? I know some plants (such as pineapple express) hairs wont change over till the last week or so. soo Im wondering if thats whats happening with this. These pics were take on monday or tuesday i think.


*Chronic - 7 Weeks Flowering

*​


----------



## VICTORYGARDENSHYDRO (Jan 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heres a couple pics of my Chronic. Seems to still have alotta white hairs left for bein at 7 weeks. I htought Chronic was supposed to be a fast flowering plant? I know some plants (such as pineapple express) hairs wont change over till the last week or so. soo Im wondering if thats whats happening with this. These pics were take on monday or tuesday i think.
> 
> 
> *Chronic - 7 Weeks Flowering
> ...


very nice, good job


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heres a couple pics of my Chronic. Seems to still have alotta white hairs left for bein at 7 weeks. I htought Chronic was supposed to be a fast flowering plant? I know some plants (such as pineapple express) hairs wont change over till the last week or so. soo Im wondering if thats whats happening with this. These pics were take on monday or tuesday i think.
> 
> 
> *Chronic - 7 Weeks Flowering
> ...


sweeeeet bro ) i like also... you pruning your bottom mingly lower growth? pm me, when you doing it? and how you judge how high up to go.. as always - DEV1


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 6, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> Hey buddd hope you had a good new year..
> beyond that I know what your saying and I understand the natural-ness of the yellowing..... I just wanted to ensure the safety of the girl.... as for the bad news first.....
> I am a soil~indica guy so the sativas and new dro setups are a new challenge to me.. all in good time. here is what i startled upon for the dros today~
> View attachment 1365653
> ...


I am going on with the flushing today in the dros ^^^ ...... am I going to be ok? Or is she still needing a week of nutes?? Any help appreciated, sorry for the bump but I need some references on this posting !!!

heres a link to it in case 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-525.html#post5134109


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

oreo785 said:


> Here is Nirvana's ICE at 60 days into flower... Let me know thanks
> View attachment 1364451View attachment 1364452View attachment 1364453*
> *


2-2.5 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

arrowem said:


> my turn, close?


you got a good 3 weeks atleast man


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Dicky said:


> View attachment 1364632View attachment 1364633View attachment 1364634 whatcha think?


your feeding your plants a lil bit too much.... almost every leaf i see has burnt tips.... start flushing niw by the looks of your pix and there not the greatest you got atleast 2 more weeks... maybe even a few days extra.. come back then with clearer pix


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

fbomm said:


> i would like to know what to do with my plants. they have been flowering for 10 weeks. i burned them a couple of times. the colas havent finished filling in but the trichs are mostly cloudy View attachment 1364697now. should i cut now and take what ive got or will they fill in more. it seems like they are slowly filling in but could be wishful thinking.View attachment 1364696really hoped for bigger yield.


i would let that sativa go a lil longer like 2 weeks... sativas tend to take a while to go amber


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> View attachment 1364741got a new pick how long do u think before harvest????View attachment 1364740


dude dont fuck around...... your like halfway into bloom if that got some time left


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

shortdog420 said:


> This is my auto ak-47 that never autoflowered.I had to change the light cycle to force it. View attachment 1365451View attachment 1365450View attachment 1365449
> 
> This is my lowryder2 on day 59View attachment 1365441View attachment 1365440
> 
> ...


that lowrider 2 is done.... the black domina has some time left... prolly a lil more then 2 weeks... the ak47 has even longer... thats strange..... and it never auto flowerd too shitty kinda defeats the purpose of growing an auto...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

freethoughexchange said:


> theexpress...if you wouldn't mind sharing your opinion. How much longer do you think on this widow...Thanks ahead of time.
> These three pics are from the same plant.
> View attachment 1365550View attachment 1365551View attachment 1365552
> 
> ...


lol damn man ima take a wild guess and say you grew those under cfl's and the temps were a lil high? maybe you coulda kept the bulbs closer? anyways 10-12 days on that rhino.... the widow has got 14-16 days im thinking


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

hirez0 said:


> The Church @ day 42 in 12/12
> 
> View attachment 1365594View attachment 1365590View attachment 1365593View attachment 1365591View attachment 1365592


awwwww man those spear like nuggets are glorious!!!! that yield looks heavy too..... you got like 10-14 days... and that shit looks pretty!!!!!!! thanx for sharing


----------



## Chomps (Jan 6, 2011)

Ice day 67-ish flowering. Lost track of time just realized they're about due


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> Hey buddd hope you had a good new year..
> beyond that I know what your saying and I understand the natural-ness of the yellowing..... I just wanted to ensure the safety of the girl.... as for the bad news first.....
> I am a soil~indica guy so the sativas and new dro setups are a new challenge to me.. all in good time. here is what i startled upon for the dros today~
> View attachment 1365653
> ...


those are done bro..... i think something may have went a lil wrong there or maybe its just how the strain is.. i also think that your hydros finished a lil quicker then you soils at a certain point..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

learningmeds said:


> View attachment 1365719View attachment 1365715View attachment 1365713View attachment 1365712View attachment 1365711View attachment 1365709
> 
> my first grow. Not sure what they are, they have been flowering for 9 weeks. what you think?


plant in second to last pix needs 2 more weeks the rest longer..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Chomps said:


> Ice day 67-ish flowering. Lost track of time just realized they're about due


yeah i see some amber in there bro... 2 weeks or even less...


----------



## shortdog420 (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> that lowrider 2 is done.... the black domina has some time left... prolly a lil more then 2 weeks... the ak47 has even longer... thats strange..... and it never auto flowerd too shitty kinda defeats the purpose of growing an auto...


 
Thanks bro. gonna chop her right away. The ak-47 is budding but the leaves are turning yellow and falling off. Do you think thats cuz its only supposed to live 70 days max? Will it even finish its cycle?
Peace


----------



## ohsoredeyed (Jan 6, 2011)

what do you think?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

shortdog420 said:


> Thanks bro. gonna chop her right away. The ak-47 is budding but the leaves are turning yellow and falling off. Do you think thats cuz its only supposed to live 70 days max? Will it even finish its cycle?
> Peace


I HAVE NO IDEA BRO all i know is that the auto should be done and isnt...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

ohsoredeyed said:


> what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1367566View attachment 1367567View attachment 1367568View attachment 1367569View attachment 1367570


 

two more weeks for you bro


----------



## Ditty! (Jan 6, 2011)

at least^^^^


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

Ditty! said:


> at least^^^^


yeah possibly a third.....


----------



## superbub52 (Jan 6, 2011)

What about me any info on how long do I have I'm 2 pages back


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Jan 6, 2011)

I was thinking about chopping in about a week???


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 6, 2011)

theexpress said:


> those are done bro..... i think something may have went a lil wrong there or maybe its just how the strain is.. i also think that your hydros finished a lil quicker then you soils at a certain point..


Hey so here is some more up to minute pics of the dros, really idk what could have gone wrong?? .... other than a possible salt build up but shoot doesnt seem likely..... anyways the dro girl is in day 1 of flushing today.....supposed to go another week, but IDK what to do? is she just toast or what?? i mean a week ago she looked like she needed 2 more, now im stumped. should I even flush it? or just chop?? never dealt with this... (does it look like a "nute burn" or like a "incorrect decrease in nutes too early".....) my only two thoughts..... 

an lastly BTW as for the dros idk if its me or not........ but a week ago the dro colas seemed more lively and dense now not so much.... especially in hardness compared to the soils.. the dro is flufffffyyy! ? normal ???

heres the pics of some of the dros in case you needed to compare ( 2wks ago)
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/328642-want-know-if-your-plants-511.html#post5072530

As for the soil girls they look lovely, 2 days they are on 2 weeks flushed.... so whatcha think??? chop now?? or keep waiting?? the soil girl#1s cola is filled with white hairs so kinda once again stumps me. these sativa's really challenged me =P thanks for help  -DEV

View attachment 1367690dro cola
View attachment 1367691dro cola2
View attachment 1367694dro cola 3
View attachment 1367697 soil girl 2
View attachment 1367699 soil girl 1
View attachment 1367700 soil girl 1


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 6, 2011)

forgot to include
View attachment 1367716
dro cola 4


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> Hey so here is some more up to minute pics of the dros, really idk what could have gone wrong?? .... other than a possible salt build up but shoot doesnt seem likely..... anyways the dro girl is in day 1 of flushing today.....supposed to go another week, but IDK what to do? is she just toast or what?? i mean a week ago she looked like she needed 2 more, now im stumped. should I even flush it? or just chop?? never dealt with this... (does it look like a "nute burn" or like a "incorrect decrease in nutes too early".....) my only two thoughts.....
> 
> an lastly BTW as for the dros idk if its me or not........ but a week ago the dro colas seemed more lively and dense now not so much.... especially in hardness compared to the soils.. the dro is flufffffyyy! ? normal ???
> 
> ...


 
i donno man i would harvest you hydro now and give your soil another week.. your hydro looks done


----------



## theexpress (Jan 6, 2011)

karr said:


> i will throw mine in; jock horror autoflower. Did not flower, forced 12/12. went to flower with pistils showing. 12/12 just ended week 7, going on week 8.
> 
> View attachment 1367834
> Ugh, digital cam just died cant pull pics more than this.


i say this too much i know but you got like 2 weeks left... nice nugg from what i can tell that nugg belongs to a very healthy plant... begin flushing if you havent already


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

damn been flushing a week? lil soon huh... feed one more time then flush for 2 weeks


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

^^^ yeah you do..


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 7, 2011)

wat do uthink then another month?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i donno man i would harvest you hydro now and give your soil another week.. your hydro looks done


hell ya hydro looks done.. especially with red red red hairs..... so?? okay to harvest with out the full flush or what??? would a 3-7 days be that degernative of the thc on it?? you say done, how do you suggest? just so I know what your looking at and if overdone.... overall how "overdone" did they look, surprised in 2 weeks they could finish or w.e. has happened...

an as for the soils, wait on both of them? or just the one bigger girl (#1)?...what kind of difference am i looking for? and what kind of difference should I get by the extra week here.... ill be at 2wks flush on them on the 9th... ?? thanks


----------



## macanudo1 (Jan 7, 2011)

do these look about done? planned on cutting doen in 5 days.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> hell ya hydro looks done.. especially with red red red hairs..... so?? okay to harvest with out the full flush or what??? would a 3-7 days be that degernative of the thc on it?? you say done, how do you suggest? just so I know what your looking at and if overdone.... overall how "overdone" did they look, surprised in 2 weeks they could finish or w.e. has happened...
> 
> an as for the soils, wait on both of them? or just the one bigger girl (#1)?...what kind of difference am i looking for? and what kind of difference should I get by the extra week here.... ill be at 2wks flush on them on the 9th... ?? thanks


not it wont hurt your thc bro... but at the same time 3 days of flush wont do shit for ya..


----------



## freethoughexchange (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol damn man ima take a wild guess and say you grew those under cfl's and the temps were a lil high? maybe you coulda kept the bulbs closer? anyways 10-12 days on that rhino.... the widow has got 14-16 days im thinking


That's exactly right. The temps decided to spike when I went on vacation for a week...go figure! I thought the plants were regenerating, I almost had a heartattack, lol. Does the widow look that bad???


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> not it wont hurt your thc bro... but at the same time 3 days of flush wont do shit for ya..


morning bro. gotcha... if u have some time today could address the couple questions I just had? Would really help me fill in some blankspots thx !!


----------



## LorDeMO (Jan 7, 2011)

How long till I can chop? I reckon a couple weeks but I wanna chop her noooooow!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

freethoughexchange said:


> That's exactly right. The temps decided to spike when I went on vacation for a week...go figure! I thought the plants were regenerating, I almost had a heartattack, lol. Does the widow look that bad???


was i right about the floros too? lol that widow looks scraggly... no dissrespect.. its just that i happen to know you can do better!!!!! im sure it will do the trick for ya....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

LorDeMO said:


> How long till I can chop? I reckon a couple weeks but I wanna chop her noooooow!
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


bout 3-4 more weeks dont chop her now... it would be a shame


----------



## theexpress (Jan 7, 2011)

macanudo1 said:


> View attachment 1368116View attachment 1368115View attachment 1368114View attachment 1368113View attachment 1368112do these look about done? planned on cutting doen in 5 days.
> View attachment 1368111


 
lol 5 days??? man make it like 3 weeks


----------



## LorDeMO (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> bout 3-4 more weeks dont chop her now... it would be a shame


Damn I didn't realise it would be that long as they have been flowering for a while and that's the best lookin' one, some of them are being kinda slow with the pistil growth still. Ah well, I'll just have to wait  - Should I notice any difference in a few weeks as in should I be looking for a sign to chop?


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 7, 2011)

theexpress said:


> not it wont hurt your thc bro... but at the same time 3 days of flush wont do shit for ya..





DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> morning bro. gotcha... if u have some time today could address the couple questions I just had? Would really help me fill in some blankspots thx !!


Hey in need of some info. should i chop the dro now or try and flush for a week. shes had no flush... but ya saying looking done. some questions I was really unsure of I posted in last few replies. I mean say it did flush for a week would it change? would it even pull in the hairs more like on the soils an swell up? bc i mean i see 2% amber trichs but shit not much more all cloudy.......

as for the soils what exactly else am i looking for on these sativas... 2 wks flush on the 9th. thx


----------



## superbub52 (Jan 7, 2011)

can i get some info on how long my plant has left stopped feeding like 5 days ago and just feeding water and molassis in and out


----------



## Skroatz (Jan 7, 2011)

any one for this one? its about 7 weeks old right now.


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 8, 2011)

Skroatz said:


> any one for this one? its about 7 weeks old right now.


idk man id check ure ph and nutes. looks like over d on N but ehhh cant tell by that 1 pic an i dont think ready 2 wks


----------



## Bluesmoke30 (Jan 8, 2011)

Are these nearly ready? 1st one is bubblegum and the 2nd is big bud,both at 6 weeks into flowering.


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 8, 2011)

A little birdie told me that it's hard to tell the color of the trichomes when you take photos under a red spectrum light 

And the color of the hairs, jeez. That is a really red light.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

superbub52 said:


> can i get some info on how long my plant has left stopped feeding like 5 days ago and just feeding water and molassis in and out
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1369339View attachment 1369341View attachment 1369343View attachment 1369345View attachment 1369347View attachment 1369349View attachment 1369352View attachment 1369353View attachment 1369354


2 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 8, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> Hey in need of some info. should i chop the dro now or try and flush for a week. shes had no flush... but ya saying looking done. some questions I was really unsure of I posted in last few replies. I mean say it did flush for a week would it change? would it even pull in the hairs more like on the soils an swell up? bc i mean i see 2% amber trichs but shit not much more all cloudy.......
> 
> as for the soils what exactly else am i looking for on these sativas... 2 wks flush on the 9th. thx


chop the hydro now.... continue flushing you soil.. i already told you this


----------



## Canabian420 (Jan 8, 2011)

when trics turn amber after they dry/cure is that the same thing as amber on the plant? or does it not have the same effect?

like trics that wer cloudy/clear when they wer on the plant and turned amber after drying/cure


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 8, 2011)

theexpress said:


> chop the hydro now.... continue flushing you soil.. i already told you this


thanks my dude.

yeah I am choppin the dro.. just slowly  
heres mini harvest 1.. https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/398620-harvest-time-pics-soil-dro.html

looks legit? over here,.. im like 70% on that.. soils just kill this =/ kinda airy compared to soil.. why so?
anyways shit? any opinions on drying way more airy buds?

soil flushing still continuing, just other than "amber trichs" what else was I looking for was what I was saying 


any thanks like always bro!!


----------



## Weedler (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are some shots of her on Day 55, I have seen posts of others on here harvesting around 70. She is almost 100% cloudy. Hydro, and am planning on flushing soon. 2-3 weeks? Should I run another week of nutes? I had some PH issues for about a week my meter was not working properly but she has pulled through and looks to be finishing.

View attachment 1370326View attachment 1370327View attachment 1370328View attachment 1370329View attachment 1370330View attachment 1370331View attachment 1370332View attachment 1370333View attachment 1370335View attachment 1370336View attachment 1370337View attachment 1370338View attachment 1370339View attachment 1370340View attachment 1370341View attachment 1370342View attachment 1370343View attachment 1370344View attachment 1370345View attachment 1370346


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 8, 2011)

Canabian420 said:


> when trics turn amber after they dry/cure is that the same thing as amber on the plant? or does it not have the same effect?
> 
> like trics that wer cloudy/clear when they wer on the plant and turned amber after drying/cure


That's a good question.. one that I don't have the answer to, I don't really pay much attention. Anybody else..? I'm curious, too.


----------



## bhudda (Jan 8, 2011)

Any thoughts on these? The first two are 6 weeks and the last pic is 8 weeks. It seems like they are taking much longer than any prior grows. Thanks


----------



## Canabian420 (Jan 9, 2011)

bhudda said:


> View attachment 1370651View attachment 1370650View attachment 1370649Any thoughts on these? The first two are 6 weeks and the last pic is 8 weeks. It seems like they are taking much longer than any prior grows. Thanks


looks like you could wait as long as 2months+ easily.


----------



## madradrox (Jan 9, 2011)

My plants have been flowering for 6 weeks give or take a few days, seeing as they are unknown genetics (bagseed), the three different plants grew their first pistils a couple day apart. you may notice the difference between the three in the following pics. I'd like to know what others think the estimated cut time will be on these babies.

plant 1






plant 2






plant 3


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 9, 2011)

madradrox said:


> My plants have been flowering for 6 weeks give or take a few days, seeing as they are unknown genetics (bagseed), the three different plants grew their first pistils a couple day apart. you may notice the difference between the three in the following pics. I'd like to know what others think the estimated cut time will be on these babies.


Very nice, bud. They do look a little overwatered, though. I'd give them at least 2 more weeks, but you're probably looking at 3-4 more in reality. Maybe a week less on #2. Just keep watching them as some strains can ripen from half cloudy / half clear to ready-to-cut half cloudy / half amber in less than a week. Since you don't know what you're growing, best to play it safe and check up on them every day or two, at least.


----------



## beardogg (Jan 9, 2011)

#1,2,3,6,8 are off an auto Ak mother --#4,5,7 are sweettooth both at 44days in bloom. Some of both varietals look done but some of both also dont have any red yed! Thanks.


----------



## fallacy (Jan 9, 2011)

Week 9 since switch to 12/12, trichomes are %25 cloudy from what I can tell. Still looks like it could use 2 weeks to fatten up, idk.


----------



## freethoughexchange (Jan 9, 2011)

theexpress said:


> was i right about the floros too? lol that widow looks scraggly... no dissrespect.. its just that i happen to know you can do better!!!!! im sure it will do the trick for ya....


Right on ALL counts!!!  Haha, nah no disrespect taken though...That's why I asked. I am def not one of those sensitive posters, lol...I usually do rhino, that was my first widow. I was wondering why it didn't look like my other plants and why I couldn't pinpoint her finishing time. I thought maybe it was the strain, lol. (of course, it's never the grower). Her growth was so enormous I guess I stopped focusing on _how_ she was growing.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2011)

Pre 98 Bubba Kush Day 68


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2011)

this is a great thread! +rep for doing this for everyone


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> chop the hydro now.... continue flushing you soil.. i already told you this


what up heres the soils @ 2wks 1day flushd look ready to me. whats good?
View attachment 1373131View attachment 1373132View attachment 1373133


----------



## beardogg (Jan 10, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> what up heres the soils @ 2wks 1day flushd look ready to me. whats good?
> View attachment 1373131View attachment 1373132View attachment 1373133


"gotta look at the trichs, gotta look at the trichs!" Looks good to me but i posted pics asking for advise, above^. BTW whatflavor is that youre growin, very minimal trimmiing needed!


----------



## rob hands (Jan 10, 2011)

hi thanks for advice i have been playing around with a microscope but cant seem to get good pics please let me know what you think. same cheese plant as last week , 4 or 5 more days? maybe and i know this might not be the place to ask but should i? an if so when? give it a extended dark period? thanks


----------



## findme (Jan 10, 2011)

rob hands said:


> hi thanks for advice i have been playing around with a microscope but cant seem to get good pics please let me know what you think. same cheese plant as last week , 4 or 5 more days? maybe and i know this might not be the place to ask but should i? an if so when? give it a extended dark period? thanks



could you post some pictures of the bud?


----------



## findme (Jan 10, 2011)

madradrox said:


> My plants have been flowering for 6 weeks give or take a few days, seeing as they are unknown genetics (bagseed), the three different plants grew their first pistils a couple day apart. you may notice the difference between the three in the following pics. I'd like to know what others think the estimated cut time will be on these babies.
> 
> plant 1
> 
> ...


 
not ready.





beardogg said:


> View attachment 1371269View attachment 1371268View attachment 1371211View attachment 1371210View attachment 1371209View attachment 1371208View attachment 1371207View attachment 1371206
> View attachment 1371267
> #1,2,3,6,8 are off an auto Ak mother --#4,5,7 are sweettooth both at 44days in bloom. Some of both varietals look done but some of both also dont have any red yed! Thanks.


 not ready





fallacy said:


> Week 9 since switch to 12/12, trichomes are %25 cloudy from what I can tell. Still looks like it could use 2 weeks to fatten up, idk.
> View attachment 1371335View attachment 1371336


 not ready





billcollector99 said:


> Pre 98 Bubba Kush Day 68



damn thats pretty. do they all grow like that? those leaves like sexy.. or is that a deficiency?

could you post a closeup of the bud?





DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> what up heres the soils @ 2wks 1day flushd look ready to me. whats good?
> View attachment 1373131View attachment 1373132View attachment 1373133


those are some easy to trim buds!! I should only grow strains like that! then i could actually do something else for the whole day.

could you get a little more closer to the buds?



supaleeb said:


> That's a good question.. one that I don't have the answer to, I don't really pay much attention. Anybody else..? I'm curious, too.


 not the same thing. the trics that were cloudly/clear when they were on the plant are turning amber due to ripeness.
the trics that amber after drying and curing are amber because its dead.

if that makes sense. I can elaborate more if you want.


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 10, 2011)

findme said:


> not the same thing. the trics that were cloudly/clear when they were on the plant are turning amber due to ripeness.
> the trics that amber after drying and curing are amber because its dead.
> 
> if that makes sense. I can elaborate more if you want.


makes perfect sense. thanks


----------



## rob hands (Jan 10, 2011)

findme said:


> could you post some pictures of the bud?


my first grow


----------



## findme (Jan 10, 2011)

rob hands said:


> my first grow


I see white hairs. if you have white hairs, you have new trichs.


----------



## Weedler (Jan 10, 2011)

Weedler said:


> Here are some shots of her on Day 55, I have seen posts of others on here harvesting around 70. She is almost 100% cloudy. Hydro, and am planning on flushing soon. 2-3 weeks? Should I run another week of nutes? I had some PH issues for about a week my meter was not working properly but she has pulled through and looks to be finishing.
> 
> View attachment 1370326View attachment 1370327View attachment 1370328View attachment 1370329View attachment 1370330View attachment 1370331View attachment 1370332View attachment 1370333View attachment 1370335View attachment 1370336View attachment 1370337View attachment 1370338View attachment 1370339View attachment 1370340View attachment 1370341View attachment 1370342View attachment 1370343View attachment 1370344View attachment 1370345View attachment 1370346


Bump, anyone else have a guess? I'm thinking 2 weeks.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

Weedler said:


> Here are some shots of her on Day 55, I have seen posts of others on here harvesting around 70. She is almost 100% cloudy. Hydro, and am planning on flushing soon. 2-3 weeks? Should I run another week of nutes? I had some PH issues for about a week my meter was not working properly but she has pulled through and looks to be finishing.
> 
> View attachment 1370326View attachment 1370327View attachment 1370328View attachment 1370329View attachment 1370330View attachment 1370331View attachment 1370332View attachment 1370333View attachment 1370335View attachment 1370336View attachment 1370337View attachment 1370338View attachment 1370339View attachment 1370340View attachment 1370341View attachment 1370342View attachment 1370343View attachment 1370344View attachment 1370345View attachment 1370346


i agree with day 70 .......


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

those look done up proper.. harvest them....^^^^^


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

lol that last comment was for dvs-one...... i cant quote or edit for some reason i think my comp is a fukked up...


----------



## Weedler (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> those look done up proper.. harvest them....^^^^^


You think they finished early because of the PH being off for 5-7 days b/c of a faulty meter? I can flush with FloraKleen if you think they could go another 3 days. Ideally I wanted to hit 70 but when they are done they are done... Leaves lost due to PH issue has since been corrected 2-3 weeks ago.


----------



## Weedler (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Express I was thinking day 70 would be my harvest. Thanks for clarifying your issue quoting.


----------



## rob hands (Jan 10, 2011)

any comments will be valued from you theexpress about my last 2 posts in this thread please my happy chappy


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

Weedler said:


> Thanks Express I was thinking day 70 would be my harvest. Thanks for clarifying your issue quoting.


lol harvest at day 70~~~~~~~!!!!!

i said that comment was for deviousone


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

10-14 more days rob


----------



## rob hands (Jan 10, 2011)

hmm longer than i hoped thanks bud


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

that bubba kush should be ready.... you havent been flushing have you or did you just start? bubba kush is ready in 8-9 weeks bloom


----------



## JuliusGreenthumb (Jan 10, 2011)

blue mystic from royal crown seeds 8 weeks into flowering , i want to start flushing at the end of next week . what do u think ?


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 10, 2011)

JuliusGreenthumb said:


> blue mystic from royal crown seeds 8 weeks into flowering , i want to start flushing at the end of next week. what do u think ?


I google'd the strain, which shows average flower time is 8-9wks? I'd start flushing around end of next week, then, which is when you should be seeing a plentiful amount of amber trichs popping up (at this rate, since you said you're at 8wks already?). I personally start flushing as soon as I see the first amber trichome, regardless of whether or not I see new growth / white pistils still.

Looks good, though. Great job.


----------



## JuliusGreenthumb (Jan 10, 2011)

ok, it's a royal queen seed strain, sorry... the breeder says 9-11wks ,this is why i asked cause mine would be finished whitin 9 wks then. this would suprise me cuz this is my first grow and i would have never expected to finish them that early. the one shown in the pics alrdy has its 1st amber trichromes. my 2nd one however has more clear then milky trichs


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 10, 2011)

JuliusGreenthumb said:


> ok, it's a royal queen seed strain, sorry... the breeder says 9-11wks ,this is why i asked cause mine would be finished whitin 9 wks then. this would suprise me cuz this is my first grow and i would have never expected to finish them that early. the one shown in the pics alrdy has its 1st amber trichromes. my 2nd one however has more clear then milky trichs


Then it's likely going to be 2-4 more weeks on the 2nd one, but you should start flushing the first 1 sometime next week.


----------



## Canabian420 (Jan 10, 2011)

Canabian420 said:


> when trics turn amber after they dry/cure is that the same thing as amber on the plant? or does it not have the same effect?
> 
> like trics that wer cloudy/clear when they wer on the plant and turned amber after drying/cure


anyone know about this?


----------



## supaleeb (Jan 10, 2011)

Canabian420 said:


> anyone know about this?


was a few pages back.. 



findme said:


> not the same thing. the trics that were cloudly/clear when they were on the plant are turning amber due to ripeness.
> the trics that amber after drying and curing are amber because its dead.
> 
> if that makes sense. I can elaborate more if you want.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2011)

findme said:


> damn thats pretty. do they all grow like that? those leaves like sexy.. or is that a deficiency?


I have some pretty cold nights right now, and they are in a green house, so I think the temps have enhanced the strains natural tendency to have purple in it. All of my clones are getting the same color as they approach finish time. Here is a semi close up of one of the buds.







I chopped her today, here is a shot of her trichs now, and a shot of a trimmed nug.


----------



## beardogg (Jan 10, 2011)

@theexpress...wassup when the main cola is still all white pistals and the side shoots look very done? chop the side shoots, do the whole mamacita, or wait til the main's done to do her?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

JuliusGreenthumb said:


> View attachment 1373605View attachment 1373607View attachment 1373608View attachment 1373609 blue mystic from royal crown seeds 8 weeks into flowering , i want to start flushing at the end of next week . what do u think ?


start flushing those now....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> I have some pretty cold nights right now, and they are in a green house, so I think the temps have enhanced the strains natural tendency to have purple in it. All of my clones are getting the same color as they approach finish time. Here is a semi close up of one of the buds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nicely done... i see the amber in there....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

beardogg said:


> View attachment 1374218View attachment 1374216@theexpress...wassup when the main cola is still all white pistals and the side shoots look very done? chop the side shoots, do the whole mamacita, or wait til the main's done to do her?


slow down you got a good 3 weeks left or so


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jan 10, 2011)

These are my roadrunner autos. They are 9 weeks now, and I am not sure when they will be finished. I was told the auto rr's are finished in 8 weeks. Are these pics good enough to tell? The leaves are going bad, so I took pics of those too. Thanks


----------



## beardogg (Jan 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> slow down you got a good 3 weeks left or so


thanks! not sure if i can go 3 weeks longer + i like it on the early side.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

beardogg said:


> thanks! not sure if i can go 3 weeks longer + i like it on the early side.


you better go atleast that long or it will be a waste


----------



## DirtyDiana (Jan 10, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> View attachment 1374397View attachment 1374396View attachment 1374395View attachment 1374394View attachment 1374393View attachment 1374392
> 
> These are my roadrunner autos. They are 9 weeks now, and I am not sure when they will be finished. I was told the auto rr's are finished in 8 weeks. Are these pics good enough to tell? The leaves are going bad, so I took pics of those too. Thanks


I tried taking pics with and without flash, but they all come out this color. Please let me know if these pics are good enough or not. Thanks


----------



## TaMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello

This is my first outdoor grow in Thailand.I plant themin Nov. then I get small plant, that OK for my first grow. I've read many thread about harvesting.They say about colour of trichrome, calyxes swelling, pistils have receded back into the bud etc. but I've no idea about how... is enough. Any can tell me if mine is ready to cut.

unknown strain


AK-48 no.1


AK-48 no.2


Many thank for your help


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

TaMan said:


> Hello
> 
> This is my first outdoor grow in Thailand.I plant themin Nov. then I get small plant, that OK for my first grow. I've read many thread about harvesting.They say about colour of trichrome, calyxes swelling, pistils have receded back into the bud etc. but I've no idea about how... is enough. Any can tell me if mine is ready to cut.
> 
> ...


 
14-16 day son everything


----------



## theexpress (Jan 10, 2011)

DirtyDiana said:


> I tried taking pics with and without flash, but they all come out this color. Please let me know if these pics are good enough or not. Thanks


another week-10 days on the autos


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 10, 2011)

beardogg said:


> "gotta look at the trichs, gotta look at the trichs!" Looks good to me but i posted pics asking for advise, above^. BTW whatflavor is that youre growin, very minimal trimmiing needed!


sup thx for rep. i am looking @ trichs an they are mad cloudy . barely amber anywhere.. if. im looking with a 21x 420scope if i cant see it with this shit than idk haha. its a 60/40indica hybrid of diesels its a very sour wicked bud. i agree on the trimming, an on my first dro run this yr they were extra leafy but nice.....



findme said:


> those are some easy to trim buds!! I should only grow strains like that! then i could actually do something else for the whole day.
> 
> could you get a little more closer to the buds?


Will do need to get my hands on my HD cam. damn women.....



theexpress said:


> those look done up proper.. harvest them....^^^^^


yo yo so u think chop her now?? or will she change up. what about the big girl? shes got a lot of white cola hairs wussup with that? 2wks 2 days flush.... IM VERY HEATED IN DEBATE =P got me waitin this long already... im adjusted to the sativa flow times woot woot


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 10, 2011)

updated an closer shots of the soils.. =P
View attachment 1374745
View attachment 1374746
View attachment 1374747
View attachment 1374748
View attachment 1374749is this all the way done in your opinion? looks an feels it.
View attachment 1374750

View attachment 1374752
View attachment 1374753

View attachment 1374751can someone tell me how long left on this one?? oo wait thats not my bomb stick icky thats just how long I been waitin =P hahahhaah


----------



## Eire (Jan 11, 2011)

Here you go. These are Northern Lights under a 600w in a 4x4 space. Thank you, wise master.


View attachment 1374941View attachment 1374944 

I know they're close, but... 

.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 11, 2011)

First time. Not that happy with my green thumb yet. I have new bloom enhancers for the next round. Hopefully that will bump up size and resin/oil production. Left to right. Fast Bud, Auto Buubalicious, Skunk, Skunk and Bubba Kush.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 11, 2011)

These are low ryder 





MI 5 auto


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 11, 2011)

Utopia Haze



Mexican saltiva bag seed



bag seed next to haze plants


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Jan 11, 2011)

Are these plants ready. I think they have a week to go. I flushed 1 Week ago and gave them their last watering yesterday. Am I on the right track. This is my first HPS grow in a 3''x3'' tent with 1000 watts. Flora Nove Fox Farm Soil. I grew this plant with 4 Sour Diesel which have two weeks to go... Please help me Im pretty new to all this. The trics look ready under the scope just need a little push...




https://www.rollitup.org/members/frydayknight420-264648/albums/mendo-afgoo-week-7-8-harvest-time-help-22596/1375545-fruity-pebbles/


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Jan 11, 2011)

fRyDaYkNiGhT420 said:


> Are these plants ready. I think they have a week to go. I flushed 1 Week ago and gave them their last watering yesterday. Am I on the right track. This is my first HPS grow in a 3''x3'' tent with 1000 watts. Flora Nove Fox Farm Soil. I grew this plant with 4 Sour Diesel which have two weeks to go... Please help me Im pretty new to all this. The trics look ready under the scope just need a little push...
> 
> View attachment 1375551
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/members/frydayknight420-264648/albums/mendo-afgoo-week-7-8-harvest-time-help-22596/1375545-fruity-pebbles/


Those do look fruity. Looks like you have a good handle on it. Part of it will depend on the kind of high your looking for. Early harvest= more cerebral and late harvest= more narcotic high. From what I understand. Nice pic


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Jan 11, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> Those do look fruity. Looks like you have a good handle on it. Part of it will depend on the kind of high your looking for. Early harvest= more cerebral and late harvest= more narcotic high. From what I understand. Nice pic


Thanks for your input Kenji!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

Eire said:


> Here you go. These are Northern Lights under a 600w in a 4x4 space. Thank you, wise master.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1374941View attachment 1374942View attachment 1374943View attachment 1374944View attachment 1374945View attachment 1374946
> ...


listin man... not just you but everybody...... TAKE CLOSER PICS OF YOUR PLANTS WITH THE HPS {ORANGE LIGHT} OFF!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> First time. Not that happy with my green thumb yet. I have new bloom enhancers for the next round. Hopefully that will bump up size and resin/oil production. Left to right. Fast Bud, Auto Buubalicious, Skunk, Skunk and Bubba Kush.
> View attachment 1374977View attachment 1374976View attachment 1374979View attachment 1374969View attachment 1374975


 NICE PIX BUT NOTHING OS DONE OR CLOSE... EXPECT THE AUTOS TO FINISH FAST. the bubba buds for 8-9 weeks to... skunk might take longer


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

fRyDaYkNiGhT420 said:


> Are these plants ready. I think they have a week to go. I flushed 1 Week ago and gave them their last watering yesterday. Am I on the right track. This is my first HPS grow in a 3''x3'' tent with 1000 watts. Flora Nove Fox Farm Soil. I grew this plant with 4 Sour Diesel which have two weeks to go... Please help me Im pretty new to all this. The trics look ready under the scope just need a little push...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yeah you got everything down.. even taking good pix... flush one more week and chop


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

i will not be offering any advice on any pix that dont look like the ones above ^^^^


----------



## fRyDaYkNiGhT420 (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> hell yeah you got everything down.. even taking good pix... flush one more week and chop


Thanks for your feedback thexpress! I love the 1000 watts & air pots made a astroid crater sized difference! F.F soil was also killer... These ladies could not be happier with me. Nature is the Sh$t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 11, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> updated an closer shots of the soils.. =P
> View attachment 1374745
> View attachment 1374746
> View attachment 1374747
> ...





theexpress said:


> i will not be offering any advice on any pix that dont look like the ones above ^^^^


yo bro this was for you, i threw up some updates of the soils you think shell advance more or choppity chop?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 11, 2011)

DEVIOUZ0NE said:


> yo bro this was for you, i threw up some updates of the soils you think shell advance more or choppity chop?


lol how many times you gonna ask me the same question.. for like the fourth time now... chop em down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DEVIOUZ0NE (Jan 11, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol how many times you gonna ask me the same question.. for like the fourth time now... chop em down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lmao! no doubt, just wasn't sure if you meant one or both.. im taking it as both! bigger fem seemed little behind but not bad. an overall was looking for some more techincal input on my run, i like the criticism from dudes who know whats up. 

an as for those dros i think they did finish early.... (that was what i had decided after we were judging them last week) curing up now..

appreciate the advice an pointers!!!!


----------



## Eire (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm sorry, man. I hope these are better. Thanks for your help! 

 

Each bud is on a different plant. They're all the same age on the same bloom schedule. Thanks again.


----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2011)

The 1st one I pulled 4 days ago, the other 2 were from the garden 2nite. Cant get better pics maybe because the light? If I get closer to the buds it wont focus for some reason. I pulled a few because they tipped over and some were actually dead.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

Eire said:


> I'm sorry, man. I hope these are better. Thanks for your help!
> 
> View attachment 1376709View attachment 1376715View attachment 1376712View attachment 1376710View attachment 1376713View attachment 1376714View attachment 1376711View attachment 1376716
> 
> Each bud is on a different plant. They're all the same age on the same bloom schedule. Thanks again.


2-3 weeks should be done


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

DunLarkin said:


> View attachment 1376887View attachment 1376888View attachment 1376889View attachment 1376890View attachment 1376891


7-10 days..


----------



## april (Jan 12, 2011)

pic 1 and 2 are the same plant about 11 weeks from seed 7 weeks infloer 3,4,5 are plant 2, 11 weeks from seed but flowered a few weeks sooner, its also small 12" bigger is 2 feet high. My water softner ran out of salt so the yellow leaves came. i fixed my water but fuck any ideas? i can't veg until these are done?


----------



## Eire (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 2-3 weeks should be done


You the man! I would have chopped them early without you. Thanks!


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

april said:


> View attachment 1377560View attachment 1377559View attachment 1377558View attachment 1377557View attachment 1377561 pic 1 and 2 are the same plant about 11 weeks from seed 7 weeks infloer 3,4,5 are plant 2, 11 weeks from seed but flowered a few weeks sooner, its also small 12" bigger is 2 feet high. My water softner ran out of salt so the yellow leaves came. i fixed my water but fuck any ideas? i can't veg until these are done?


3 weeks on the first... round 2 for the smaller one


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> View attachment 1377732View attachment 1377731


lol comeone man a month or better come back in 3-4 weeks well talk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

Eire said:


> You the man! I would have chopped them early without you. Thanks!


your welcome thank fdd too he made this thread possible


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2011)

Can you tell from my pics the time frame for them to be done? thanx


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> Can you tell from my pics the time frame for them to be done? thanx


lol no you have come to the wrong place..... were your pix?


----------



## Boxit (Jan 12, 2011)

dude always follow an approx. 80% amber rule use a magnifier and should always be about right. Grow awhile see the signs first hand and no one will give you shit advice again robbing you of some nice quality!!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> lol no you have come to the wrong place..... were your pix?


1 page back post #5375 I hope they are good enough! I could try to bring one inside and take pic outta the light. This camera used to take great pics!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> The 1st one I pulled 4 days ago, the other 2 were from the garden 2nite. Cant get better pics maybe because the light? If I get closer to the buds it wont focus for some reason. I pulled a few because they tipped over and some were actually dead.


your pix are of poor quailty.... last one like this im doing... its too hard to tell like this... ima say flush now and in 2 weeks chop


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your pix are of poor quailty.... last one like this im doing... its too hard to tell like this... ima say flush now and in 2 weeks chop


 I have a good camera, but I am a poor photographer I am afraid. I will do my best to take some better ones later 2nite. I think if I am not in the room with the lights I might have more luck. I actually took 20 pics and those were the best. I use a 7.2 mp sony cybershot. Not the best but surely it should be able to make some reasonable pics! Maybe I need to read the directions?...lol


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I have a good camera, but I am a poor photographer I am afraid. I will do my best to take some better ones later 2nite. I think if I am not in the room with the lights I might have more luck. I actually took 20 pics and those were the best. I use a 7.2 mp sony cybershot. Not the best but surely it should be able to make some reasonable pics! Maybe I need to read the directions?...lol


take your plant out of the orange glow of the hps..... and then take some good, focused, close ups


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> take your plant out of the orange glow of the hps..... and then take some good, focused, close ups


 will do at 7pm...thanx


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Jan 12, 2011)

This is one of my AK-48 plants. It has been in flower for about 11 weeks now. I looked at the trichs and to me they dont even look cloudy. I see a lot of new white hair growth. Could I be doing something wrong?? I stopped giving any nutes last week. I figured I should be getting close to harvest time... Any idea how long or if I could be doing something wrong? Thanks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 12, 2011)

SteveDaSavage said:


> This is one of my AK-48 plants. It has been in flower for about 11 weeks now. I looked at the trichs and to me they dont even look cloudy. I see a lot of new white hair growth. Could I be doing something wrong?? I stopped giving any nutes last week. I figured I should be getting close to harvest time... Any idea how long or if I could be doing something wrong? Thanks
> View attachment 1378021View attachment 1378020View attachment 1378019View attachment 1378018View attachment 1378017View attachment 1378016View attachment 1378015View attachment 1378014View attachment 1378013


another 7-9 days keep flushing.... you sure no cloudy?


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Jan 12, 2011)

theexpress said:


> another 7-9 days keep flushing.... you sure no cloudy?


I was gonna chop this friday I guess I will keep checking the trichs and chop around next friday. it just seems really long 11 weeks flower. next week will put me at 12 weeks. Thanks


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 12, 2011)

I took new pictures outside of the shed with the hps lighting. I hope thee are good enough!

I know about the mites and they are under control for now I think.


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (Jan 12, 2011)

All have shown pistils for 70 days as of today. Trichs are cloudy as hell on the BDKs, getting cloudy on The Hog, and Cloudy on Da Purps. If they seem short, it's because I had them ScrOGging up until last week. Been flushing for 1.5 weeks. Strated with clearing solution for three days, then straight water. It's my feeling that the BDKs are done, the Hog has at least a week, and Da Purps have 5 more days. Am I close?


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 13, 2011)

first one is mazar second one is white widow have been flowering under 150w hps for about 60 days how much longer do you think i have intil they are done,


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 13, 2011)

These pics are from day 69 . STarted slower on halloween. GIrls still are not ready.. Or are they.
Leomn kush










candy skunk










tOgether


----------



## Anjinsan (Jan 13, 2011)

Well here is day 62 of royal orange...

I'm thinking day 65?


----------



## cflgrower1313 (Jan 13, 2011)

i have a blackberry kush dont have a macro glass to look at tricolms here is some pics


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> View attachment 1378246View attachment 1378247View attachment 1378248I took new pictures outside of the shed with the hps lighting. I hope thee are good enough!
> 
> I know about the mites and they are under control for now I think.


2.5 to maybe 3 weeks.... looks to have a decent flower to leaf ratio... shouldnt be too hard to trim esp after most of those secoundary fan leaves die off


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

Hibud Ganjamanjutu said:


> View attachment 1378421 View attachment 1378417 View attachment 1378413View attachment 1378418 View attachment 1378401View attachment 1378415
> 
> All have shown pistils for 70 days as of today. Trichs are cloudy as hell on the BDKs, getting cloudy on The Hog, and Cloudy on Da Purps. If they seem short, it's because I had them ScrOGging up until last week. Been flushing for 1.5 weeks. Strated with clearing solution for three days, then straight water. It's my feeling that the BDKs are done, the Hog has at least a week, and Da Purps have 5 more days. Am I close?


 
man 7-10 days..... the hog may need 10 days.... hows the yield on the hog? its supposed to be huge.... its old school genetics from kentucky


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

billbobobaggins said:


> View attachment 1378651View attachment 1378650first one is mazar second one is white widow have been flowering under 150w hps for about 60 days how much longer do you think i have intil they are done,


about 2 weeks on the mazar.... i cant zoom in on the widow enough to get a good look sorry....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> These pics are from day 69 . STarted slower on halloween. GIrls still are not ready.. Or are they.
> Leomn kush
> 
> 
> ...


2 weeks give or take... whats the geentic background on the lemon kush???


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (Jan 14, 2011)

The Hog is the skinniest of the bunch. It is also the most immature, so maybe it'll fatten up before it gets slaughtered.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

Anjinsan said:


> Well here is day 62 of royal orange...
> 
> I'm thinking day 65?


im thinking day 75


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

cflgrower1313 said:


> View attachment 1379442View attachment 1379443View attachment 1379447View attachment 1379445View attachment 1379444i have a blackberry kush dont have a macro glass to look at tricolms here is some pics


roughly 2 more weeks has well


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 2 weeks give or take... whats the geentic background on the lemon kush???


i have no idea i believe SLHxMAster kush but not sure. I actually harvested two of those. I Know both of those strains dont have the same amount of time left.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

karr said:


> View attachment 1380125View attachment 1380127View attachment 1380128
> 
> Jock horror auto that did not auto. Ended week 8 yesterday, so into week 9 now. Flower time is from actual flower start too, which was only a few days after 12/12 due to their long veg and preflowers. Trichs are almost entirely cloudy, some amber, very few clear, if any.
> 
> Thanks for any advice


3-5 more days and chop that thing......... i would go the full 5....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> i have no idea i believe SLHxMAster kush but not sure. I actually harvested two of those. I Know both of those strains dont have the same amount of time left.


yeah it looks like its got a good amount of sativa in there too for a kush... and the flower time seems a lil long for a kush but the yield looks promising.....


----------



## EvolAlex (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> yeah it looks like its got a good amount of sativa in there too for a kush... and the flower time seems a lil long for a kush but the yield looks promising.....


yeah thats what i was thinking. like ten weeks in im like wtf this is some kush.. but shit is dense.. just chopped two of em and got like 11 oz wet so like 3-4 oz dry. THats 2 of 6 under 400 watts.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 2.5 to maybe 3 weeks.... looks to have a decent flower to leaf ratio... shouldnt be too hard to trim esp after most of those secoundary fan leaves die off


 Thanx for the reply, and the info! +rep


----------



## Hibud Ganjamanjutu (Jan 14, 2011)

theexpress said:


> man 7-10 days..... the hog may need 10 days.... hows the yield on the hog? its supposed to be huge.... its old school genetics from kentucky


Appreciate the advice! Spare me some reading, will ya...what happened to fdd2blk? He get busted or something?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

Hibud Ganjamanjutu said:


> Appreciate the advice! Spare me some reading, will ya...what happened to fdd2blk? He get busted or something?


lol fdd will never be busted.... he is fully legal..... he is also a bizzy ass man... send him a pm if your worried


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 14, 2011)

here is a better pic of my white widow.how much longer do you think i have they have been flowering for about 70 days any help would be greatly apperciated


----------



## J Bud Dawg (Jan 14, 2011)

This plant is my first and experienced some pretty high stress during the lifespan. How far along does everyone think I am?

View attachment 1382016View attachment 1382017View attachment 1382021View attachment 1382028View attachment 1382035View attachment 1382036View attachment 1382037View attachment 1382038


----------



## beardogg (Jan 14, 2011)

J Bud Dawg said:


> This plant is my first and experienced some pretty high stress during the lifespan. How far along does everyone think I am?
> 
> View attachment 1382016View attachment 1382017View attachment 1382021View attachment 1382028View attachment 1382035View attachment 1382036View attachment 1382037View attachment 1382038


 45 days in 12/12 need 3 weeks IMHO


----------



## theexpress (Jan 14, 2011)

billbobobaggins said:


> View attachment 1381883View attachment 1381882 here is a better pic of my white widow.how much longer do you think i have they have been flowering for about 70 days any help would be greatly apperciated


 
if your on day 70 i would say go to day 80-82..... who's white widow is that? do you know


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

heres my Chronic at Day 59. I started Flushing a week 1/2 ago. Some calaxes are turning purple on the main cola. Just seems to have alot of white hairs for bein at 8 1/2 weeks into flowering.


View attachment 1383246View attachment 1383248View attachment 1383249View attachment 1383250View attachment 1383251


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heres my Chronic at Day 59. I started Flushing a week 1/2 ago. Some calaxes are turning purple on the main cola. Just seems to have alot of white hairs for bein at 8 1/2 weeks into flowering.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1383246View attachment 1383248View attachment 1383249View attachment 1383250View attachment 1383251


let her go another 2 weeks.. i know you been flushing for a few days already dont worry about it.... she will be extra clean..... so yeah in 14 more days those caylxes should be fully swollen, and the hairs all turnt, and the secondary fan leaves all yellowed/dead


forgot to add thats a fucking donkey dick for a main cola!!!!!!!!!!!! wish i could rep you but i gave out too much today!!!! somebody rep this guy for me lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> let her go another 2 weeks.. i know you been flushing for a few days already dont worry about it.... she will be extra clean..... so yeah in 14 more days those caylxes should be fully swollen, and the hairs all turnt, and the secondary fan leaves all yellowed/dead


alllrighty. thanks. i just harvested my full moon and got about 3 ounces from her. soo ill have no problem waiting another 2 weeks. thanks for the quick reply. =)


----------



## TheOrganic (Jan 15, 2011)

Ill rep him why not those buds look fantastic!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Ill rep him why not those buds look fantastic!


thanks man. had a lil trouble with the leaves.. but the buds are nice and fat. i took a clone from it about 4 weeks into flowering to try sum monster cropping.. and man.. you should see that clone. hahaha. its got budsites everywhere. very branchy. check out my sig if ur interested. i got like another 20-25 pics of the chronic.. and another 50+ of my other plants.. i get a lil carried away with my camera.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

theexpress said:


> forgot to add thats a fucking donkey dick for a main cola!!!!!!!!!!!! wish i could rep you but i gave out too much today!!!! somebody rep this guy for me lol


lol. thanks man. yeaa its bigger than my forearm. haha. but im skinny.. soo thats not sayin much. check out my sig. if u wanna see more pics of it. i poisted like 25-30 pics of just the chronic... the main cola was a tri-ploid branch.... which is why its so huge.. a couple of the side branches have 3 budsites at each node too.. but dont compare to the size of the main cola


----------



## lotsOweed (Jan 15, 2011)

Master Kush Day 50











Bagseed #1 Day 50






Bagseed #2 Day 50 Sorry for the crappy pic, its a weird single cola plant, try to get better pics


----------



## KevinSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

what do you think? 3, 4 months?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

KevinSmith said:


> what do you think? 3, 4 months?


lol 10-14 days..... get that shit da fuck outta here.... please dont do that again...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

lotsOweed said:


> Master Kush Day 50
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if the master kush is on day 50 now let her go to day 65-68...

your first bagseed gots like 3 more weeks or soo...

and your last bagseed seems to be on par with the master kush..... around the same time frame for harvest...


----------



## KevinSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

lol sorry I thought it was funny. And well I love my baby girls even if you don't


----------



## theexpress (Jan 15, 2011)

KevinSmith said:


> lol sorry I thought it was funny. And well I love my baby girls even if you don't


i will love them better when there 6-7 weeks into bloom........


----------



## KevinSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

But to add you were right on! the oldest (2) of the gang are 15 days old today  the other 4 are 7 & 8 days old.


----------



## lotsOweed (Jan 15, 2011)

KevinSmith said:


> what do you think? 3, 4 months?


Is that hydroton, soil and rockwool?? Wow


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 15, 2011)

KevinSmith said:


> lol sorry I thought it was funny. And well I love my baby girls even if you don't


lol... i gotta say.. i did laugh a lil bit wen i say that. lol


----------



## KevinSmith (Jan 15, 2011)

lotsOweed said:


> Is that hydroton, soil and rockwool?? Wow


No it's peat, jiffy pellets in rockwool in hydroton.
The jiffy is at about 1/4" (I removed most on transplant) and is what I germ'd in and I got 6 seeds to germ 100%.
The roots are long since through the peat and starting to poke out of the rockwool. I need to get them into their lomg term spot now.


----------



## I Love THC (Jan 16, 2011)

View attachment 1384576View attachment 1384577View attachment 1384578View attachment 1384579Northern Lights 44 Days into flower 1200watts , soil , Xtreme Nutes, how much longer i was hoping for a feb 4-7 harvest


----------



## beezkneez (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## lexluth0r (Jan 17, 2011)

How much longer do these White Russian Ladies have, been about 10-11 weeks into flowering now. 

View attachment 1387545
View attachment 1387555View attachment 1387551View attachment 1387546


----------



## morro (Jan 19, 2011)

Blueberries, 7 weeks of flowering, 105 days since germination. Do you think they will be ready in 3 more weeks?


----------



## MakeItLegal1 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey, how long till i can chop my lady?


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 19, 2011)

View attachment 1391161View attachment 1391160

Sorry I can't get the whole plant others are in the way, but the lower buds seem to have a little more brown hair than the top, the ones that are in the light.

The strain is utopia haze


----------



## DunLarkin (Jan 19, 2011)

First two are LSD

Last two are Lemon Skunk


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

i love thc said:


> View attachment 1384576View attachment 1384577View attachment 1384578View attachment 1384579northern lights 44 days into flower 1200watts , soil , xtreme nutes, how much longer i was hoping for a feb 4-7 harvest


3 weeks or so... Looks like you got a slower buddin pheno.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> View attachment 1385991View attachment 1385992View attachment 1385993View attachment 1385994


the sativa in pix has a month or better come back later


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

lexluth0r said:


> How much longer do these White Russian Ladies have, been about 10-11 weeks into flowering now.
> 
> View attachment 1387545
> View attachment 1387555View attachment 1387551View attachment 1387546


that is done!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

morro said:


> Blueberries, 7 weeks of flowering, 105 days since germination. Do you think they will be ready in 3 more weeks?


those will be done has hell in 3 more weeks!!!!!!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 20, 2011)

MakeItLegal1 said:


> View attachment 1391127View attachment 1391122View attachment 1391120View attachment 1391119
> 
> Hey, how long till i can chop my lady?


a while... no less then 3 weeks but i seriously think even more time will be needed


----------



## pulo (Jan 20, 2011)

how close? i started this plant the end of october , it is a test run , it was the only female i ended up with , grown with cfl.


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Jan 20, 2011)

Master Kush 13 weeks flower. This is starting to bug me now. Why wont these ladies finish??? Sorry camera isnt the greatest


----------



## pulo (Jan 20, 2011)

they all look good to me ! ...lol but what do i know ...im a rookie : )


----------



## 8milekush (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 8 plants that are close to being finished. I destroyed my notes and have since forgotten the week that they are in. I am looking for a ball park range as to how long i have til harvest from some of you more experienced growers. Here are the pictures. Some are topped and some aren't. The room has about 35 flowering females in it. 
But 8 are the oldest. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 21, 2011)

SteveDaSavage said:


> Master Kush 13 weeks flower. This is starting to bug me now. Why wont these ladies finish??? Sorry camera isnt the greatest
> View attachment 1393227View attachment 1393217View attachment 1393221View attachment 1393226View attachment 1393220View attachment 1393225View attachment 1393224View attachment 1393219View attachment 1393222View attachment 1393218View attachment 1393223


those are done... i donno why you shit tookso long has master kush is a mostly indica strain and it florwers for like 9-10 weeks


----------



## PowerPlant984 (Jan 21, 2011)

LuciferX said:


> Do McNuggets count?


LOL.. Last thing I expected..


----------



## Duckgro (Jan 22, 2011)

How does this plant look and how long does it have? Ill take more pics tomorrow right before the hps light comes on
http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/baiuse/005.jpg


----------



## Sarley (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi!

Got a Shortryder @ final week according to Nirvana seeds info.


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 22, 2011)

Heres my 8.5 week flower LSD and Great White Shark. Close to done?


Barney's LSD





Greenhouse Seeds Great White Shark




cheers


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 22, 2011)

DunLarkin said:


> First two are LSD
> 
> Last two are Lemon Skunk


nice! how long did you flower those LSD's????


----------



## Willard Greensmith (Jan 22, 2011)

How long on this thing? Jet 47 from flash

View attachment 1396390View attachment 1396391


----------



## DaBong (Jan 23, 2011)

Almost 7 weeks 12/12. Atleast a few more weeks eh ?


----------



## bigbudder44 (Jan 23, 2011)

here are some bubbalicious autoflowers that i got from nirvana that ended up not flowering right i had the lights on 18/6 nd they slowly/barely flowered so after leaving them on that for a while i decided to switch to 12/12 and they took off.. got some recent pics!! been less thn a month almost since switch to 12/12..

shorter plant (from top looks like a heart..) ONLY LST'D!!! 







this one might not b very easy to tell sorry didnt take the plant out of the closet therefore pics r orangy from hps sorry.. only lstd as well





all input welcome thanks for looking and cant wait to here wen u think they will b done


----------



## mustangmaddi (Jan 23, 2011)

Saw this thread and I def need your help. I bought AF Jock Horror and Bubblelicious that were messed up and wouldn't produce so I pushed them into a 12/12 cycle and they went totally crazy. I now have a packed flower room full of these misfits that are already very sticky but I'm not sure when to start cutting the nutrients and just using water. They are now in their 10th week. I have them on Foxfarm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom but I'm thinking I should start flushing with plain water. Are these almost ready? Are you going to use your 'two week' stamp on them? I hope so because I have a batch of AK47 that is almost ready for the flower room but there's no room at the inn...hahaha.

Thanks for the thread. I'm learning...


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

Duckgro said:


> How does this plant look and how long does it have? Ill take more pics tomorrow right before the hps light comes on
> http://i1132.photobucket.com/albums/m566/baiuse/005.jpg


around 3 weeks or so..... maybe maybe a lil less


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

Sarley said:


> Hi!
> 
> Got a Shortryder @ final week according to Nirvana seeds info.
> 
> View attachment 1395906View attachment 1395907View attachment 1395908


 
i think 2 more weeks... get to flushing bro!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

Slurpy said:


> Heres my 8.5 week flower LSD and Great White Shark. Close to done?
> 
> 
> Barney's LSD
> ...


 
l.s.d. is done gws 5-7 more days


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

Willard Greensmith said:


> How long on this thing? Jet 47 from flash
> 
> View attachment 1396390View attachment 1396391


2.5-3 more weeks....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

DaBong said:


> Almost 7 weeks 12/12. Atleast a few more weeks eh ?
> 
> View attachment 1397656View attachment 1397657View attachment 1397660View attachment 1397659View attachment 1397658


yeah atleast is right.... another month for sure....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

bigbudder44 said:


> here are some bubbalicious autoflowers that i got from nirvana that ended up not flowering right i had the lights on 18/6 nd they slowly/barely flowered so after leaving them on that for a while i decided to switch to 12/12 and they took off.. got some recent pics!! been less thn a month almost since switch to 12/12..
> 
> shorter plant (from top looks like a heart..) ONLY LST'D!!!
> 
> ...


amother week on the on not in the hps light.... im not gonna guess on the other... sorry


----------



## KushXOJ (Jan 23, 2011)

My first cfl grow dont have a microscope so i was hoping i could get a guess from an expert 

45 days flowering today

there in soil if you need to know


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

mustangmaddi said:


> Saw this thread and I def need your help. I bought AF Jock Horror and Bubblelicious that were messed up and wouldn't produce so I pushed them into a 12/12 cycle and they went totally crazy. I now have a packed flower room full of these misfits that are already very sticky but I'm not sure when to start cutting the nutrients and just using water. They are now in their 10th week. I have them on Foxfarm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom but I'm thinking I should start flushing with plain water. Are these almost ready? Are you going to use your 'two week' stamp on them? I hope so because I have a batch of AK47 that is almost ready for the flower room but there's no room at the inn...hahaha.
> 
> Thanks for the thread. I'm learning...


damn 10th week huh? sucks about those sativas hope they were worth the wait for you... i would feed one more time and start flushing 3 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

KushXOJ said:


> My first cfl grow dont have a microscope so i was hoping i could get a guess from an expert
> 
> 45 days flowering today


like 3 more weeks..... maybe even a lil longer on account you useing cfls......


----------



## I Love THC (Jan 23, 2011)

Northern lights, 52 days into flower, 2X600w HPS cooltube. Soil, Xtreme Nutes. I want to harvest in 5 days will they be ready?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 23, 2011)

I Love THC said:


> View attachment 1398846View attachment 1398905View attachment 1398896View attachment 1398881View attachment 1398879View attachment 1398873View attachment 1398864View attachment 1398855View attachment 1398849View attachment 1398908 Northern lights, 52 days into flower, 2X600w HPS cooltube. Soil, Xtreme Nutes. I want to harvest in 5 days will they be ready?


hell no those wont be ready in 5 days


----------



## TommyNobel (Jan 24, 2011)

all are 40 days in flower in pics and they are all crooses of aurora indica with 2 different phenos of bagseed from supposed chemdawg just curious to when you think thanks


----------



## dexter68 (Jan 24, 2011)

get that foot out your moout,and let evabody know were da 2.00 scopes at.Post a pic,of that 2.00 scope.


The Knuck said:


> are you guys really asking someone to tell you if your plants are done by posting a pic on the web ???
> 
> Really ??
> 
> buy a 2 dollar scope and figure it out, no one can ba accurate, with a pic on the web.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

TommyNobel said:


> all are 40 days in flower in pics and they are all crooses of aurora indica with 2 different phenos of bagseed from supposed chemdawg just curious to when you think thanks
> View attachment 1399367View attachment 1399366View attachment 1399365View attachment 1399364


bout 2 more weeks... maybe certain plants of certain phenos may need a few days extra.. like the one in the last pic


----------



## mustangmaddi (Jan 24, 2011)

I read through ALL of the posts on your thread, trying to educate myself on when a plant is ready to harvest and when it is not. I understand looking through a scope to see when trichomes get cloudy, but when you're totally blind like this old lady, I have to depend on 'bigger' cues. 

Can you give me a hint on how you do it? What 'big stuff' should I be looking for? My plants are sticky but they are already in the 10th week because of some genetic screw ups for Nirvana (which they more than corrected and compensated us for).

I took your advice and am only doing one more go around with the nutes, but maybe you can help me and everyone else with a little hint into your process.

Thanks so much
maddi


----------



## 8milekush (Jan 24, 2011)

Theexpress
You skipped mine. Please advise on finish time 
*Thanks


I have 8 plants that are close to being finished. I destroyed my notes and have since forgotten the week that they are in. I am looking for a ball park range as to how long i have til harvest from some of you more experienced growers. Here are the pictures. Some are topped and some aren'tPICT0017.jpgPICT0005.jpgPICT0028.jpgPICT0018.jpgPICT0011.jpgPICT0004.jpg. The room has about 35 flowering females in it. 
But 8 are the oldest. Thanks for any advice. *


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Jan 24, 2011)

Pretty sure this is finished, was gonna chop in 2 days:
View attachment 1400255


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Pretty sure this is finished, was gonna chop in 2 days:
> View attachment 1400255


wait a week on her....


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

8milekush said:


> I have 8 plants that are close to being finished. I destroyed my notes and have since forgotten the week that they are in. I am looking for a ball park range as to how long i have til harvest from some of you more experienced growers. Here are the pictures. Some are topped and some aren'tView attachment 1394491View attachment 1394493View attachment 1394494View attachment 1394495View attachment 1394497View attachment 1394498. The room has about 35 flowering females in it.
> But 8 are the oldest. Thanks for any advice.


 
lookslike 2 more weeks.. maybe a few days longer


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Jan 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> wait a week on her....


Really? See I hear different things. I've heard with heavy indicas to chop at all milky (subcool) else you'll be completely locked to your couch. I smoked a sample bud and I found it extremely relaxing but not overpowering. Good to know though. Thanks.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

DaGrapeApe said:


> Really? See I hear different things. I've heard with heavy indicas to chop at all milky (subcool) else you'll be completely locked to your couch. I smoked a sample bud and I found it extremely relaxing but not overpowering. Good to know though. Thanks.


you can listen to subcool or you can listen to chitown... some of us like to be one with the couch... i chop at haklf amber.. also no dissrespect to subcool.... diffrent strokes for diffrent folks..


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Jan 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> you can listen to subcool or you can listen to chitown... some of us like to be one with the couch... i chop at haklf amber.. also no dissrespect to subcool.... diffrent strokes for diffrent folks..


No disrespect or rudeness meant at all to anyone. I'm learning my man that's why I ask. I like to hear from everyone. I'll wait 3 days then everyone will feel a compromise has been reached! Haha. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 24, 2011)

DaGrapeApe said:


> No disrespect or rudeness meant at all to anyone. I'm learning my man that's why I ask. I like to hear from everyone. I'll wait 3 days then everyone will feel a compromise has been reached! Haha. Thanks again my friend.


im just gonna say this.... ive never seen or heard of anyone harvesting too late.... but all to often i see people harvesting too early


----------



## anthone bonder (Jan 25, 2011)

first .. thanks for all the advice you give. Second i'm going to by a better microscope the one i have is 20x & 60x. what size do i need and what exactly am i looking at... the white hairs?, the tips of them. I really wanted to smoke for the super bowl. Last. how much longer?


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Jan 25, 2011)

Better tricomb pics:

Some nice papaya shots again. Gonna let them run at least a few more days. Got all milky with a little amber on both of these.

Papaya 1:
View attachment 1401867View attachment 1401868

Papaya 2:
View attachment 1401873View attachment 1401876View attachment 1401875View attachment 1401874


----------



## DaGrapeApe (Jan 25, 2011)

antoine bender said:


> first .. thanks for all the advice you give. Second i'm going to by a better microscope the one i have is 20x & 60x. what size do i need and what exactly am i looking at... the white hairs?, the tips of them. I really wanted to smoke for the super bowl. Last. how much longer?


Those are pretty far off bro... Sorry.


----------



## onegreenthumb (Jan 25, 2011)

Utopia Haze






Lowryder



I have no Idea on time left?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

onegreenthumb said:


> Utopia Haze
> 
> 
> View attachment 1402562View attachment 1402559
> ...


10-14 days on the lowryder.. those bloom quick!!! 

17-21 days on the have... come back in like 2 weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> im just gonna say this.... ive never seen or heard of anyone harvesting too late.... but all to often i see people harvesting too early


 I heard if you harvest too late the trichomes pop and you loose thc, is this true? I wouldn't worry about when to harvest time much if this isn't true. I only heard this once, and it might be fake.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

bassman999 said:


> I heard if you harvest too late the trichomes pop and you loose thc, is this true? I wouldn't worry about when to harvest time much if this isn't true. I only heard this once, and it might be fake.


ddue ive harvested an all amber plant before that put my dick in the dirt....... ive ehard all kinds of shit to.. i hear some peopl like to harvest all cloudy no matter what... some people like all cloudy sativas, indicas, hibrids, ect..... diffrent strokes from diffrent folks.. ive heard that once thc goes to amber it loses potency..... maybe true maybe not... all i know everything i let go half amber fucks me up raw... even sativas but i dont prefer them... im sure its plenty thc in there at this point.. im sure its not all cbd or cbn...cuzz if it was i wouldnt be getting soo rocked


----------



## dannydj (Jan 25, 2011)

i am so happy that i have found this thread - really in need of some expert advice as im off on holiday in a week and not sure whether to stick or twist. i will post up some pics tomorrow when i get my nikon back ( pointless using the iphone ) and if you could cast you gaze upon them i would be really appreciative. only downside to this thread is that i have now subconsciously linked baby herman with harvesting  in your pic he is even pointing at a mature lady uttering 'she's ready'!!


----------



## theexpress (Jan 25, 2011)

dannydj said:


> i am so happy that i have found this thread - really in need of some expert advice as im off on holiday in a week and not sure whether to stick or twist. i will post up some pics tomorrow when i get my nikon back ( pointless using the iphone ) and if you could cast you gaze upon them i would be really appreciative. only downside to this thread is that i have now subconsciously linked baby herman with harvesting  in your pic he is even pointing at a mature lady uttering 'she's ready'!!


yeah i got you come back with some decent pix not under hps light....


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 25, 2011)

theexpress said:


> ddue ive harvested an all amber plant before that put my dick in the dirt....... ive ehard all kinds of shit to.. i hear some peopl like to harvest all cloudy no matter what... some people like all cloudy sativas, indicas, hibrids, ect..... diffrent strokes from diffrent folks.. ive heard that once thc goes to amber it loses potency..... maybe true maybe not... all i know everything i let go half amber fucks me up raw... even sativas but i dont prefer them... im sure its plenty thc in there at this point.. im sure its not all cbd or cbn...cuzz if it was i wouldnt be getting soo rocked


 Ok cool that takes the worry down for letting them grow too long.


----------



## anthone bonder (Jan 26, 2011)

You never said how long a got


----------



## dannydj (Jan 26, 2011)

strain - applejack ( ww x jack h ) from seed - seedism recommend this as an 8-10 weeker. 

8 1/2 weeks since switching to 12/12 - under 600w hps adjustawing 8" from canopy - 11l pots bio allmix - temps 73-84f day 65-68f night - 250m3 extractor with rhino CF, passive intake, 1x1x2m tent.

was planning on chopping down on the 9th feb ( 2 weeks from today ), last feed was on sunday and was planning on starting flushing when the pots have dried out ( probably this saturday ).

plants A and D seem to be going through a second bloom phase as there seems to be lots of new calyxes with new white hairs on the top of buds - plant D bud formation looks slightly different from the rest with new calyxes growing in different directions ( but doesn't seem to have as much trichomes as the rest ) is this normal ??

the four groups of uploaded photos show 4 different plants - A C D E 
after checking the trichomes today roughly they looked ......

A - 65% cloudy 35% clear , a few turned amber 
C - 80-85% cloudy 20% clear , a few turned amber 
D - 70% cloudy 30 % clear 
E - 50% cloudy 50% clear 

to my novice eyes only plant C looks ready or near to being ready.

i do have a slight problem as im going away from the 2nd feb - 8th feb.....so do i chop before or after ??


----------



## Bluesmoke30 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi
Just wanted to know what you thought about these two are they ready? The taller of the two is Big Bud and the other Bubble Gum. Sorry I can't get in any closer with the camera but about 15% of the trichomes on the BubbleGum are amber in colour and about 10% on the Big Bud. Thanks


----------



## Bluesmoke30 (Jan 26, 2011)

I forgot to add that coming to the end of week 9 of flowering and flushed them on week 7. This is my first grow so looking for advice at this critical moment!


----------



## RawBudzski (Jan 26, 2011)

So how much longer till the flip?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

dannydj said:


> View attachment 1404223View attachment 1404245View attachment 1404243View attachment 1404237View attachment 1404234View attachment 1404232View attachment 1404233View attachment 1404222View attachment 1404221View attachment 1404248
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10-14 days depending on wich plants..


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

Bluesmoke30 said:


> Hi
> Just wanted to know what you thought about these two are they ready? The taller of the two is Big Bud and the other Bubble Gum. Sorry I can't get in any closer with the camera but about 15% of the trichomes on the BubbleGum are amber in colour and about 10% on the Big Bud. Thanks


you could chop now.... or wait like 2-3 more days.. let her amber up some more


----------



## BIGISLANDGROWN808 (Jan 26, 2011)

want to know if she done at 9weeksView attachment 1404604


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

BIGISLANDGROWN808 said:


> want to know if she done at 9weeksView attachment 1404604View attachment 1404605


 
no but close..... like 2 more weeks start flushing


----------



## dannydj (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 10-14 days depending on wich plants..


thanks ever so much - i will chop them the day i get back ( 8th feb ). in your opinion what order should they be chopped down, could you rate them according to maturity ?? my guess is (from mature to immature) C A D E 

also is it possible to not actually chop them but just switch the lights off ?? as someone will be able to to so when im away. i was thinking of doing this on the 6th feb ( 12 days away ), as im back on the 8th - would this work 

im guessing the flush should begin now ??

cheers pal


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

dannydj said:


> thanks ever so much - i will chop them the day i get back ( 8th feb ). in your opinion what order should they be chopped down, could you rate them according to maturity ?? my guess is (from mature to immature) C A D E
> 
> also is it possible to not actually chop them but just switch the lights off ?? as someone will be able to to so when im away. i was thinking of doing this on the 6th feb ( 12 days away ), as im back on the 8th - would this work
> 
> ...


all the ones with the most yellowing leaves will be done first... and your welcome.. congrats my man!


and yes get to flushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dannydj (Jan 26, 2011)

theexpress said:


> all the ones with the most yellowing leaves will be done first... and your welcome.. congrats my man!
> 
> 
> and yes get to flushing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


again thanks - at least i can focus on my holiday instead of worry about the ladies - heres hoping they will be heavy smoke


----------



## theexpress (Jan 26, 2011)

dannydj said:


> again thanks - at least i can focus on my holiday instead of worry about the ladies - heres hoping they will be heavy smoke


oo they will be


----------



## sgsommers (Jan 26, 2011)

hi just wondering if you could help me with this one


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 26, 2011)

ok.. i got a question about mine.. well i mean i wanna see how long u think is left... just to pre-warn you. this lady is ugly.. the leaves are burnt to SHIT! found out i have mites. =/ soo im sure that has ALOT to do with why this plants looks the way it does. theres a bunch of buds. theyre all jsut tiny. but soilid. and are very frosty and about 1/2 - 3/4 of the hairs are red... and its 8 weeks into flower.. wat do u think? i feel like this ios it. and the buds arent gonna get much bigger... feel liek im gonna harvest a bunch of popcorn buds.. oo well. better than nothing i guess... =/


*Full Moon (8 weeks into flowering)

*


and heres my Sensi Star.. same problems with the leaves... but no1 near as bad as the Full Moon... This one is 7 weeks into Flowering


*Sensi Star (7 weeks flowering)

*​


----------



## anthone bonder (Jan 27, 2011)

what about this.... pineapple chunk


----------



## anthone bonder (Jan 27, 2011)

this two.....


----------



## powches (Jan 27, 2011)

hey this is my first grow and im using cfls. the first two is some shitty strain and the last two is a strain that seems to be more potent. i switched to 12/12 in the third week of december, but i had some light leaking issues that werent fixed until around christmas time. thanks for your help.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 27, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> ok.. i got a question about mine.. well i mean i wanna see how long u think is left... just to pre-warn you. this lady is ugly.. the leaves are burnt to SHIT! found out i have mites. =/ soo im sure that has ALOT to do with why this plants looks the way it does. theres a bunch of buds. theyre all jsut tiny. but soilid. and are very frosty and about 1/2 - 3/4 of the hairs are red... and its 8 weeks into flower.. wat do u think? i feel like this ios it. and the buds arent gonna get much bigger... feel liek im gonna harvest a bunch of popcorn buds.. oo well. better than nothing i guess... =/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 more weeks... just flush with ph'd water...


----------



## sgsommers (Jan 27, 2011)

can you help me out with this one


----------



## sgsommers (Jan 27, 2011)

and this one if you could give us an idea on how much longer for these two that whould be great


----------



## cylee89 (Jan 28, 2011)

White Widow middle of 7th week of flowering. Let me know what you think please!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 28, 2011)

Slurpy said:


> Heres my 8.5 week flower LSD and Great White Shark. Close to done?


How long did you veg that LSD for? And how much did it stretch when it went in to flower?


----------



## dannydj (Jan 28, 2011)

dannydj said:


> View attachment 1404223View attachment 1404245View attachment 1404243View attachment 1404237View attachment 1404234View attachment 1404232View attachment 1404233View attachment 1404222View attachment 1404221View attachment 1404248
> 
> 
> View attachment 1404335View attachment 1404324View attachment 1404311View attachment 1404305View attachment 1404294View attachment 1404281View attachment 1404320
> ...


hi again - these where actually 7 1/2 weeks since going 12/12 ....does it make a difference ??


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 28, 2011)

The first three are white widow the second three are mazar.  it has been over 80 days how long would you say i have left thanks for any help.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

cylee89 said:


> White Widow middle of 7th week of flowering. Let me know what you think please!


3 more weeks............ whos widow is that??? mr.nice?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

billbobobaggins said:


> View attachment 1409289View attachment 1409286View attachment 1409288 The first three are white widow the second three are mazar. View attachment 1409287View attachment 1409285View attachment 1409290 it has been over 80 days how long would you say i have left thanks for any help.


those taking forever!!!!! have you been flushing??? cuzz it dont look like it..... your plants are still green has fuck


----------



## dallasreddy (Jan 29, 2011)

Really Enjoying this thread... Would love some feedback: First GRow - Ive got my two soil ladies under a 400MH 15 inches away... I forgot the breed Got any Ideas... 2 weeks into flowering ...one is 4ft tall the other is just over 3 but bushy.... ETA on the finish ? Thanks 

View attachment 1410056View attachment 1410057View attachment 1410058View attachment 1410059View attachment 1410060


----------



## billbobobaggins (Jan 29, 2011)

yeah i have been flushing for over a week now.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

billbobobaggins said:


> yeah i have been flushing for over a week now.


do you think you have lightleaks??? the mazar is like a 8 week strain..... widows can go like 10 weeks some phenos 11..... your creeping up on 3 months flower....... flush for one more week and chop....


----------



## Cdubya (Jan 29, 2011)

So how much do cfl's and climate affect the finishing time of the plant. I grew four nirvana plants 2-ak 48's and 2- master kush. One of the AK's finished two weeks ago, a week after the list time. My box is in a shed so temps can get as low as 50 in the box, and Im running 12-42 watt cfl's. Anyway one master kush finished last week and now im still waiting on the last AK and Kush. I dont have a scope or pics but im like 11 weeks on a max 9 week strain but this one didnt start to swell like the other one until recently. Do certain things affect a finish time that greatly? They will be 12 weeks at finish and these are Indicas. Wish I had pics sorry


----------



## lochem (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry if the pics are sideways...
this are shots of side shoots closer to bottom of plant. buds bigger and fuller forming down there. taken from outdoor gro, after approx 2 months veg (bagseed) to indoor cab under 250w hps, time of this transfer unknown in relation to flowering, however female buds were already forming. this is 2 weeks since move into HPS cab. plant was tied down 24 hrs ago due to space restrictions. height of plant is estimated at 55-65 cm currently
have no idea when these started to flower or how much longer to expect them to be ready... would be helpful to know for nute schedules, flushing etc 
thanks


----------



## eellifecycle (Jan 29, 2011)

6 weeks flowering


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

eellifecycle said:


> 6 weeks flowering
> 
> View attachment 1410643


3 more weeks


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

dallasreddy said:


> Really Enjoying this thread... Would love some feedback: First GRow - Ive got my two soil ladies under a 400MH 15 inches away... I forgot the breed Got any Ideas... 2 weeks into flowering ...one is 4ft tall the other is just over 3 but bushy.... ETA on the finish ? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 1410056View attachment 1410057View attachment 1410058View attachment 1410059View attachment 1410060


come on man......... you have many many weeks left


----------



## theexpress (Jan 29, 2011)

lochem said:


> View attachment 1410420View attachment 1410421
> sorry if the pics are sideways...
> this are shots of side shoots closer to bottom of plant. buds bigger and fuller forming down there. taken from outdoor gro, after approx 2 months veg (bagseed) to indoor cab under 250w hps, time of this transfer unknown in relation to flowering, however female buds were already forming. this is 2 weeks since move into HPS cab. plant was tied down 24 hrs ago due to space restrictions. height of plant is estimated at 55-65 cm currently
> have no idea when these started to flower or how much longer to expect them to be ready... would be helpful to know for nute schedules, flushing etc
> thanks


lots of weeks there come back in like 6-7 weeks


----------



## Jakemass (Jan 30, 2011)

I figure another 7-10 days. Just saw the first amber trics today. This a Caramelicious that was vegged for five weeks and has been in bloom onder 600W HPS for about 65 days. My first grow. 

Thanks


----------



## reject (Jan 30, 2011)

how about these?  first grow also


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 30, 2011)

How much longer to go on these plants?




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/394148-my-first-ever-grow-snow.html


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

Jakemass said:


> View attachment 1412018View attachment 1412019View attachment 1412020View attachment 1412021View attachment 1412022I figure another 7-10 days. Just saw the first amber trics today. This a Caramelicious that was vegged for five weeks and has been in bloom onder 600W HPS for about 65 days. My first grow.
> 
> Thanks


thats a proper guess cuzz 7-10 days is what iw as gonna say... you been flushing for a few days right? keep on flushing till its done


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

reject said:


> how about these?  first grow also
> 
> View attachment 1412339View attachment 1412341


those are done to perfection my friend.. nice fat full nuggets.... the plant has made use of the stored nutes in the leaves thus turning them yellow... you could chop that right now... congrats... great flower to leaf ratio too what strain is that


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

Tokipoki said:


> How much longer to go on these plants?
> 
> View attachment 1412462View attachment 1412464View attachment 1412466View attachment 1412467


im think 14-18 days


----------



## reject (Jan 30, 2011)

its white skunk from white label seed company they lost a lot of leaves though... i just had a small piece of leave under a microscope and i would say about 70% is creamy and the rest is crystal... should i wait some more till all are creamy at least?


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

reject said:


> its white skunk from white label seed company they lost a lot of leaves though... i just had a small piece of leave under a microscope and i would say about 70% is creamy and the rest is crystal... should i wait some more till all are creamy at least?


i dont follow you friend... wtf is creamy? you mean milky/cloudy?.......... and is crystal amber is that what you mean? so your at 30% amber? you can chop now, or wait like 3 more days and you will be around half amber... eitherway that shit will get you baked.. and either way its ready to go.. today or on wendsday.. your choice... it wont hurt nun to let her go a few more days though...


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 30, 2011)

Cool my plants are Snow Ryder from White Label .,. they are an auto though so yield is not going to be great i don´t think,.,., Yours look awsome!.,


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

Tokipoki said:


> Cool my plants are Snow Ryder from White Label .,. they are an auto though so yield is not going to be great i don´t think,.,., Yours look awsome!.,


yeah i was thinking they were autos but i didnt wanna be wrong and say that lol.... it will prolly be closer to 2 week harvest.... and autosa are not all that in terms on yield, and potency


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

you gotta let me get one of these nuggets bro.. seriously lol


----------



## reject (Jan 30, 2011)

haha i ment that 60-70% are milkey, and 30 are looktrough like glass (not amber). i got 5 plants they are not so tall though.. wait here are some pics of the best plant i got (one i didnt tie down the main cola). and euhm... if you ever get in my town (i think half way around the world though ) i would give you one hehe  if there is any left


----------



## bigmommaflu (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you tellme how muchlonger, 3 plants all fems, honeyb,sweettooth,red diesel. started from seed 10-29-10 think started flowering in december maybe 1st week.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Slurpy (Jan 30, 2011)

bigmommaflu said:


> Can you tellme how muchlonger, 3 plants all fems, honeyb,sweettooth,red diesel. started from seed 10-29-10 think started flowering in december maybe 1st week.,View attachment 1412964,View attachment 1412969,View attachment 1412972,View attachment 1412975,View attachment 1412976,View attachment 1412984,View attachment 1412986,View attachment 1412994,View attachment 1412999,View attachment 1413001,View attachment 1413003,View attachment 1413008,View attachment 1413003,View attachment 1413013,View attachment 1413030



i'm no pro but i'd say a good 4 weeks depending on strain majority (indica/sativa)


----------



## theexpress (Jan 30, 2011)

reject said:


> haha i ment that 60-70% are milkey, and 30 are looktrough like glass (not amber). i got 5 plants they are not so tall though.. wait here are some pics of the best plant i got (one i didnt tie down the main cola). and euhm... if you ever get in my town (i think half way around the world though ) i would give you one hehe  if there is any left
> 
> View attachment 1412575View attachment 1412592View attachment 1412584View attachment 1412580View attachment 1412579


lol oo ok let her go atleast 25% amber


----------



## smokeymcpotz (Jan 30, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1409240d1296269857-anyone-growing-grapegod-rscn1837.jpg


----------



## Tokipoki (Jan 30, 2011)

*I think when it comes the potency the snow ryder is going to do well, i can already see loads of resin and its a white widow cross breed so that helps*


----------



## supermoto (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys can someone take a look at these and tell me if they are done? Thanks!


----------



## tokinsublime (Jan 31, 2011)

This is my first time growing sweet mary jane. All my plants began flowering at the same time, but one out of four is younger and is consequentially smaller. My four plants are all seperate strains and the pictures are labeled accordingly.. the church, chocolope, coletrain, and the young plant, raw diesel which is in a smaller pot, had less time to veg yet is the most densely coated with trichs. Since i'm new to all this, is it a correlation to some aspect of my set up? or am i just unlucky that i started the best strain later than the other three...? plus, when are they going to be ripe for clipping? i'm extremely anxious now since i recently deafeated the fungus gnats once and for all.

an excellent thread to find, thanks in advance.


----------



## tokinsublime (Jan 31, 2011)

i pressed enter and it submitted before i fixed the pics, here are the correctly labeled ones.


----------



## theexpress (Jan 31, 2011)

smokeymcpotz said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1409240d1296269857-anyone-growing-grapegod-rscn1837.jpg


nice grapegod bro....


----------



## cylee89 (Jan 31, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 3 more weeks............ whos widow is that??? mr.nice?


do you mean it's a good thing or a bad thing? haha


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 1, 2011)

reject said:


> its white skunk from white label seed company they lost a lot of leaves though... i just had a small piece of leave under a microscope and i would say about 70% is creamy and the rest is crystal... should i wait some more till all are creamy at least?


If you are at 30 clear 70 cloudy, i would let her keep going till you got some amber trichs in there.


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> If you are at 30 clear 70 cloudy, i would let her keep going till you got some amber trichs in there.


he should already be seeing some now..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 1, 2011)

tokinsublime said:


> i pressed enter and it submitted before i fixed the pics, here are the correctly labeled ones.


you got weeks left still and some are gonna be done sooner then others


----------



## reject (Feb 2, 2011)

theexpress said:


> he should already be seeing some now..


today im going to chop them all , i am a little coulour blind so i couldnt see the amber trichs well, but i let a friend of mine see it under the scope and apperently 4 out of 20 are amber :s  haha anyways ill post some pics of the yield later on... so the composotion now is about 75% milkey/20% amber/5%clear... perfect blend i think because i dont want too much of a couchlock.

ill keep you guys posted


----------



## reject (Feb 2, 2011)

Here they are, how much do you guess my yield would be? all pics are the same. so just judge by one pic not all togheter . i would guess 2-3 oz?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 2, 2011)

reject said:


> Here they are, how much do you guess my yield would be? all pics are the same. so just judge by one pic not all togheter . i would guess 2-3 oz?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1418822View attachment 1418820View attachment 1418819View attachment 1418817View attachment 1418814View attachment 1418811



yeah 2-3 oz... for sure you got 2


----------



## Mcluv102 (Feb 2, 2011)

How much longer do you think I have? They are three separate plants under a 400W HPS.


----------



## sativahigh (Feb 2, 2011)

how much longer you think i got? Im at 59 days flowering(just over 8 weeks) I had some PH problems and possibly a small light leak. All the buds are small. it sucks. The top buds are purple with orange hairs but the lower buds are still white with little orange. The trichomes are about 10-20% amber but some are still clear.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 3, 2011)

sativahigh said:


> anyone????


This shot looks like you have mold or something going on down there...


----------



## sativahigh (Feb 3, 2011)

hmm really? damn. i dont see mold. temps are in the low 60's with low humidity. should i just chop now?


----------



## sativahigh (Feb 3, 2011)

i had some other problems but i dont think its mold. here's my a link with other pictures - https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/405123-days-harvest-bug-problem-something.html#post5250237


----------



## phyzix (Feb 3, 2011)

Mcluv102 said:


> How much longer do you think I have? They are three separate plants under a 400W HPS. View attachment 1419019View attachment 1419020View attachment 1419021View attachment 1419022View attachment 1419023View attachment 1419024View attachment 1419025View attachment 1419026View attachment 1419027


3 weeks or so


----------



## hunter21312 (Feb 3, 2011)

hey guys can anyone guess how much longer on my baby about 30% of the hairs are orange


----------



## Thestinker (Feb 3, 2011)

sativahigh said:


> hmm really? damn. i dont see mold. temps are in the low 60's with low humidity. should i just chop now?


could be low temps at night


----------



## flyingHigh51 (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey can anybody tell about how much longer I have on this? It was put into 12/12 just before X-Mas, but i don't remember the exact date. Also its a CFL grow. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SWUSAZ (Feb 6, 2011)

Strain Master Kush Nirvana actual days since switch 65.


----------



## DaBong (Feb 6, 2011)

Was thinking of chopping this one next week ????


----------



## xivex (Feb 6, 2011)

Pardon the problems with this plant..

Its a Jock Horror Auto from Sativa Seeds (55-60 days according to the Breeder)..

Today is day 50, start of week 8..Trichs are clear to mostly cloudy, spotted maybe 1-2 ambers...thinking another week? Flush and chop this weekend, or what?

*Main Cola of the Jock Horror....*

View attachment 1426374View attachment 1426373


*Sample Lower buds from the Jock Horror...*

View attachment 1426372


----------



## phyzix (Feb 6, 2011)

DaBong said:


> Was thinking of chopping this one next week ????
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1425799View attachment 1425800


1 - 2 weeks if it was mine.


----------



## shell (Feb 6, 2011)

We were thinking of giving ours about another week... waiting on amber trichomes. What do you guys think? (check our link)


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright...I read about 45 pages so far....
Enough to know that it's NOT ready, But 1 or 2 of the buds DO look ready, and I'm curious if I should pluck them off and give em a dry and a sample, or if I should leave them on until the rest are ready.
She's a Random Bag Seed, and my FIRST EVER grow, so bear with me...
She I never topped her, and I didn't do any research until I changed her to 12/12. So she stayed in veg for something like 7-8 months. And in that time the the lights were hung above....so that paired with relatively weak lighting caused her to shoot up to about 7.5-8 ft. I'm SURE she's had and probably has light stress. She's been @ 12/12 for 14 weeks now, BUT did endure 1 light cycle mishap where her dark cycle was interrupted.

Now, DIS SPITE ALL THESE FORCES WORKING AGAINST HER, SHE HAS PRODUCED!!! She never hermied, she never gave up. And now, her buds swell with pride (and resin). I estimate another 2-4 weeks until she's done. But i'd like the opinion of another. I'm unable to look @ the Tricromes closely enough to discern clear, cloudy or amber. So hair browning is really all I have to go on....


She's not much to look @. But I started her in life, and I owe it to her to take her all the way to harvest. I'm WELL AWARE that I won't be getting but maybe an 8th, and quarter if i'm LUCKY. But it's not about that....it's about learning all I need to, so that when I have a GOOD seed, or a GOOD clone, I can take her to harvest too, without stumbling along the way.
But anyway, enough chit chat, here's her buds. (Her names T'Pol btw, from ST: Enterprise)





*This is the one I think is ready to be plucked.*



I know....it's alot of pictures...But they're the best shots I had, and I figured the more shots there are, the more educated a guess I can receive from whomever responds. I would REALLY appreciate some feedback. Minus the obvious "Wow...I can't believe that thing is still alive."


PS: the top buds (2 of them) have new growth on the top that's making me worry that she's beginning to herm. I was warned that these little banana shaped growths would come from a female flower and pollinate her.



I should also point out that she's been grown _almost_ 100% organically. NOT that i'm into that kind of thing...personally I think organic is pointless. But, early in her life, she was neglected, and I noticed she was VERY sickly looking, paired with the light/heat stress, and the hard water she was getting from my tap. I knew I had to do something for her. I gave her just a tiny bit of nutrients and she began to perk right back up. But as it was garden variety fertilizer, I opted not to add to much. And i've since switched to purified bottled water to feed her.

But another question I have is, that assuming the person who answers understands the difference between Stress, and Chronic. Chronic being the majority of what's grown on this site undoubtedly. Things like Green Crack and OG Kush are Chronics. Stress is nameless, it's weed with few if any hairs, and 100% of stress HAS seeds within it's buds.

So me question is this....Does this resemble stress to you? I've never seen stress with such trichomes or hairs on it. And in spite of the fact that it looks like a disaster, the question remains....is it chronic...or stress?

ANY AND ALL HELP WILL BE APPRECIATED!!!!
THANKS!!!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 7, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Alright...I read about 45 pages so far....
> Enough to know that it's NOT ready, But 1 or 2 of the buds DO look ready, and I'm curious if I should pluck them off and give em a dry and a sample, or if I should leave them on until the rest are ready.
> She's a Random Bag Seed, and my FIRST EVER grow, so bear with me...
> She I never topped her, and I didn't do any research until I changed her to 12/12. So she stayed in veg for something like 7-8 months. And in that time the the lights were hung above....so that paired with relatively weak lighting caused her to shoot up to about 7.5-8 ft. I'm SURE she's had and probably has light stress. She's been @ 12/12 for 14 weeks now, BUT did endure 1 light cycle mishap where her dark cycle was interrupted.
> ...


Give that two weeks+ and lots of light. Pistils are already turning brown which means you won't see too much more weight. But it seems you know that, so good luck.


----------



## spaceinvaders (Feb 7, 2011)

Sprouted on Dec 3rd hairs are changing and pistils receeding, any opinions?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 7, 2011)

Ok, so I changed my setup a little from whats in the picture.
My problem is this, my light bulb recently went out, and I was forced to replace it with a flood light bulb (as pictured here at the bottom on the floor)

View attachment 1428825

And it's producing a lot of heat.
SO i've added an extra fan, as well as allow the curtain to stay open and allowing fresh cool air to get in. This is a shot of the 2 fans (1 large 1 small) and the flood light setup.
View attachment 1428829


This is the digital thermometer that I have, so that I can try to maintain a temperature under 80° F. But you can see in the bottom corners the Highs and Lows it's recorded since being setup.
View attachment 1428831


And last of all, my other light that go on the top for the top nugs to feed on. They aren't anything special, but the problem, is that i'm forced to work with materials that I have on hand, without going out and buying anything special.
View attachment 1428842


So with that knowledge, i'm sure she's been suffering from light stress, and maybe even heat stress. Although the high on the term is NOT the norm for her, she's usually around 82-83 @ the most. But is the flood light rate any higher (Lumen wise?) and is it worse then an EXTREMELY dim clear bulb???


----------



## millyy (Feb 7, 2011)

Lowryder #1, just started showing brown hairs, day 48. I know it isn't quite ready but how long, estimated? 

EDIT: BTW i know it's short, i messed a few things up haha it's my first grow though.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 7, 2011)

Now my answer is a guess and nothing more. I would wait for a more experienced answer before taking anything said to heart. But i'm gonna guess, and see how close I am...
I would estimate (from the pictures you have posted) that your looking at another 4-6 weeks. But....again, I could be way off here. We'll have to wait and see what the others say.


----------



## smokermore (Feb 8, 2011)

Red Diesel almost 9 weeks flowering. Sorry the fuzzy pics


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 8, 2011)

smokermore said:


> Red Diesel almost 9 weeks flowering. Sorry the fuzzy pics


Use the "Close-Up" Setting on your cam man, that's what I started doing and it gave me BEAUTIFUL pics of her.


----------



## smokermore (Feb 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Use the "Close-Up" Setting on your cam man, that's what I started doing and it gave me BEAUTIFUL pics of her.


ill look into that thnx man!


----------



## smokermore (Feb 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Use the "Close-Up" Setting on your cam man, that's what I started doing and it gave me BEAUTIFUL pics of her.


gues what it worked holy shit lol! we've had this camera for years, feel like i have a new camera lol thanks again man!!


----------



## sonny101 (Feb 8, 2011)

Attached Thumbnails     

     

     

     

    

These are my white ice little girls, they were 63 days into flower last sunday. The pictures are of three different plants. Was hoping to drop on saturday, what do you think???
Cheers
S


----------



## atomicronick (Feb 8, 2011)

awesome work guys. always a very helpful thread when dealing with unknowns. Best Post runnin'.


----------



## h2okilla3 (Feb 8, 2011)

View attachment 1430696View attachment 1430695View attachment 1430694




day 48, red dwarf auto, she wasnt treated properly in begining, and so shes only 6" tall, top looks damn close, but i have a secondary branch that seems to have a week or less to go. flushed already,


----------



## phyzix (Feb 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Ok, so I changed my setup a little from whats in the picture.
> My problem is this, my light bulb recently went out, and I was forced to replace it with a flood light bulb (as pictured here at the bottom on the floor)
> 
> View attachment 1428825
> ...


Is the floodlight halogen? If so, replace it with CFLs ASAP, or preferably HPS/outdoor sun


----------



## BusterBawls (Feb 8, 2011)

These are ak48 from clone on day 53 of flowering. Gonna let em go till i get 50% amber either way but Here's a few pics let me know what you think.View attachment 1430800View attachment 1430801View attachment 1430802View attachment 1430803View attachment 1430805View attachment 1430806View attachment 1430808View attachment 1430809View attachment 1430810View attachment 1430811

For more pics go here https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/407243-ak48-bud-porn-sog-field-2.html


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 8, 2011)

CFLs? I still haven't managed to work out all the shorthand used on the site.
You mean a florescent light??
Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## phyzix (Feb 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> CFLs? I still haven't managed to work out all the shorthand used on the site.
> You mean a florescent light??
> Thanks for the advice!!


Hardly forum lingo  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp


----------



## BusterBawls (Feb 8, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Alright...I read about 45 pages so far....
> Enough to know that it's NOT ready, But 1 or 2 of the buds DO look ready, and I'm curious if I should pluck them off and give em a dry and a sample, or if I should leave them on until the rest are ready.
> She's a Random Bag Seed, and my FIRST EVER grow, so bear with me...
> She I never topped her, and I didn't do any research until I changed her to 12/12. So she stayed in veg for something like 7-8 months. And in that time the the lights were hung above....so that paired with relatively weak lighting caused her to shoot up to about 7.5-8 ft. I'm SURE she's had and probably has light stress. She's been @ 12/12 for 14 weeks now, BUT did endure 1 light cycle mishap where her dark cycle was interrupted.
> ...


----------



## winterkill (Feb 8, 2011)

4 plants, bag seed,7 weeks in to flowering,400 hps,dwc, and looking purty!!!!!
How long you think till I should flush and harvest???


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 8, 2011)

The lamp was still hanging from when it was vegging, and although you say you can't grow with a normal bulb...somehow, I have buds growing....
And while they're not comparable in quality to others that may have been posted on this site, in this forum, or even on this PAGE , it's all a learning experience, and to begin with, for me, a passive one. I *NEVER* planned to take it to flower as I had, and still really have...nowhere to grow. And with that, I was all set to give it away. But, I had a change of heart and set her up. 

And as i'm barely able to keep a roof over my families head, buying all kinds of things ISN'T an option. So I made due with what I had.
Eventually, I WILL have the time, money, and space. And I'll have a good crop.
And you my friend, will probley still be an ass. 

Thanks for the advise, but I think i'll leave her rooted for now.
No offense intended toward you either of course.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 8, 2011)

I *do* however, appreciate the advise on cloning it and starting a crop from her. I'll keep it in mind.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## phyzix (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm glad you have your priorities in order dajosh. Now go work some overtime, pick up a decent light setup so you will yield more than you waste in electricity, and while your at it get something nice for your wife/kids


----------



## sourdieseltech (Feb 9, 2011)

how bout my baby =] ?

10 week strain - Nirvana UFO freebie Sourcream

day 69 today.. was hoping to go a little longer because im behind on my flush, i have only started flushing 6 days ago... help

View attachment 1431919View attachment 1431920View attachment 1431921

s-d-t


----------



## t0rn (Feb 9, 2011)

First grow day 57 bagseed from some really dark weed, is she ready?


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 9, 2011)

Cindy99


----------



## BusterBawls (Feb 9, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> The lamp was still hanging from when it was vegging, and although you say you can't grow with a normal bulb...somehow, I have buds growing....
> And while they're not comparable in quality to others that may have been posted on this site, in this forum, or even on this PAGE , it's all a learning experience, and to begin with, for me, a passive one. I *NEVER* planned to take it to flower as I had, and still really have...nowhere to grow. And with that, I was all set to give it away. But, I had a change of heart and set her up.
> 
> And as i'm barely able to keep a roof over my families head, buying all kinds of things ISN'T an option. So I made due with what I had.
> ...


Well I'm sorry to tell you that if you want to grow weed, you must spend the cash my friend. I am just busting you balls. That is my name. I can't be mean to you cuz I kinda feel bad for ya. I've been there, no cash, no op, no equipment. However, aside from it not being cost efficient to spend 60$ on a 30$ bag of weed. If you took all the cash you spent on electricity to grow that plant, you could have bought a bag of good weed that weighs twice as much as your gonna get off of that ol'charley browns Christmas tree. Yeah I'm a but of an ass I suppose, but I'm a high off my own weed ass. And I'm Saying all this with a smile on my face, so I'm not trying to bring you down. You kno what you got, there's a lot to learn. Grow big or go home. Work that ot, don't get discouraged, and always keep improving your op. Research research research.


----------



## phenix white (Feb 9, 2011)

Pyramids seeds Northern Lights at 6 1/2 weeks!View attachment 1432428View attachment 1432427when she done?!


----------



## lochem (Feb 9, 2011)

BusterBawls said:


> Well I'm sorry to tell you that if you want to grow weed, you must spend the cash my friend. I am just busting you balls. That is my name. I can't be mean to you cuz I kinda feel bad for ya. I've been there, no cash, no op, no equipment. However, aside from it not being cost efficient to spend 60$ on a 30$ bag of weed. If you took all the cash you spent on electricity to grow that plant, you could have bought a bag of good weed that weighs twice as much as your gonna get off of that ol'charley browns Christmas tree. Yeah I'm a but of an ass I suppose, but I'm a high off my own weed ass. And I'm Saying all this with a smile on my face, so I'm not trying to bring you down. You kno what you got, there's a lot to learn. Grow big or go home. Work that ot, don't get discouraged, and always keep improving your op. Research research research.


everything said here is 100% true. couldnt have said it better myself.
scratch the bagseed ditch the shwag if youre gona grow, gro big or go home. hate to put it like that but its just too much hassle+too much heartbreak+too much headache+NOT ENOUGH DESIRABLE RESULTS = at best, a learning experience...
which is ALSO worth it. my first gro turned from bagseed to really healthy strong... MALES. why? unknown genetics. but i didnt get heartbroken.. and neither should you. 
when you have the time and cash to invest, invest it well and read up! 
here's the other side of the coin:
good lighting+good nutes+ good soil/medium+ good temp/humid. control+ good ventilation+ good genetics (prob most impt)+LOVE & CARE = BIG BEAUTIFUL SWEET BUDS that you always see in these photos...
remember it doesnt take a pro botanist or horticulturist to get results like the photos you see all around this forum... 
happy growing and LOVE YOUR PLANTS
pz
Lochem


----------



## lochem (Feb 9, 2011)

t0rn said:


> First grow day 57 bagseed from some really dark weed, is she ready?


wow that IS dark...any idea on the strain?


----------



## phyzix (Feb 9, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> Cindy99


You could take that down. However, it will be a lot heavier and look even better in a week.


----------



## t0rn (Feb 9, 2011)

lochem said:


> wow that IS dark...any idea on the strain?


Seed was from some Rootbeer Kush (probably a made up name, never heard of it and can't find info) that I got from a local dispensary. The plant smells nothing like the weed the seed came from so it must be some different pheno.


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 9, 2011)

phyzix said:


> You could take that down. However, it will be a lot heavier and look even better in a week.


Its been siting in darkness for about 30 hours. do you think i could put it back into 12/12 or should i just cut


----------



## phyzix (Feb 9, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> Its been siting in darkness for about 30 hours. do you think i could put it back into 12/12 or should i just cut


Go for the cut


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

t0rn said:


> First grow day 57 bagseed from some really dark weed, is she ready?


 
7-10 days... it be best to wait!


----------



## theexpress (Feb 9, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> Cindy99


cinderella 99 huh??? bet she smells like the sweetest candy.. thats a 8- 9 week strain she is super fast for a sativa.... what day you on now outta curiosity? i think you got around 2 more weeks


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 9, 2011)

*phy, took ur advise and got a better CFL. It mimics sunlight, at least thats what the package said . It's still no grow light obviously, but it's better then what I WAS using.

This;* *



As compared to this;* *


It's completely different. Thanks man.*


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 10, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Pot porn at its best. Looking forward to posting my Ladies.


Isn't it though. I can't get enough of it. But it always makes me with I had what I was looking at. But I suppose it's no worse then regular porn. You can always look BUT NEVER TOUCH. That's why I don't go to strip clubs....It's like going to Amsterdam but not being allowed to smoke any of the buds you see in the glass case marked "GREAT BUDS" in big pink florescent lights!!


----------



## WOWgrow (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey guys, got a SLH at 11 weeks and 3 days here, was gonna harvest tomorrow but think I might let it go to 12. What do you reckon?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

WOWgrow said:


> Hey guys, got a SLH at 11 weeks and 3 days here, was gonna harvest tomorrow but think I might let it go to 12. What do you reckon?


 
let her go to 12 weeks


----------



## t0rn (Feb 10, 2011)

theexpress said:


> 7-10 days... it be best to wait!


Thanks man, I was thinking that myself, coming down next Friday.


----------



## naxete (Feb 10, 2011)

How long guys?


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 10, 2011)

naxete said:


> How long guys?


UFO? You mean that breader Unbelievable free offer lol? just messing with you, I would say 2-3 weeks, start flushing soon..


----------



## theexpress (Feb 10, 2011)

t0rn said:


> Thanks man, I was thinking that myself, coming down next Friday.


i would let that go hella amber even though its a heavy sativa strain


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 10, 2011)

naxete said:


> How long guys?


*
Not long....A Week, maybe a week and a half...

But i'd wait for a more experienced growers opinion.
*


----------



## PakChild (Feb 10, 2011)

day 50, was thinking about chopping the tops down towards the end of next week and letting the undergrowth go for another 2 probably.


----------



## tardis (Feb 11, 2011)

Hey, I got this Sweet Seeds Fastbud which I had under 1000W MH until my light died (long story), anyway then I put it outside in the Hawaiian sun where it gets a few hours of direct sunlight a day. Unfortunatly I can't find any records of when I planted. I am hoping for your wisdom and expertise Fdd2blk to tell me how much longer this girl has or if it is ready to harvest. It did hermie bad indoor under lights, and I picked off all the hermies as best I could, and haven't seen a banana since putting her outside. 

Does this look ready? If not how much more time should I give it?

I took these pics about a half hour ago.

























So, what do you think? I'm itching to chop it now but I don't want to jump the gun, I wont have batteries for my 420scope for another few days, (I dont sell pot so i'm always quite broke, but I need my medicine too much to risk any profit off it even for harvest).


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2011)

*ak-47, 6th week in 12/12* are they close ?


----------



## Zetch (Feb 11, 2011)

Any ideas why I might be looking at 12-14 week flower periods? I realize it varies by strain to some degree but this is kind of ridiculous. Should I maybe play around with nutrient levels some?


----------



## Zetch (Feb 11, 2011)

Have you done that in the past? I was thinking about doing that also but was worried it might kill the plant.


----------



## Three (Feb 12, 2011)

View attachment 1437087View attachment 1437086View attachment 1437085View attachment 1437084View attachment 1437083View attachment 1437082View attachment 1437081View attachment 1437080View attachment 1437079

These are a variety of areas on my plant. You can probably tell which pics are of the main cola, it has the most changed pistils.
It seems like the top is a whole hell of a lot closer to harvest than the bottom.

This is my first grow ever, and it came from bag seed.
I thought maybe a month or so is left, but Im not a pro at all... FIRST TIME!
Hopefully it looks alright to you.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisopher (Feb 12, 2011)

These are pics of my nirvana super skunk, they've been going for about 9 weeks I think and the stated flowering time is 8-10 weeks. I'm quite worried about it because I sampled a lower bud off it last night and didn't feel stoned at all! Any opinions on how long is left? Thank you.


----------



## tardis (Feb 12, 2011)

chrisopher said:


> These are pics of my nirvana super skunk, they've been going for about 9 weeks I think and the stated flowering time is 8-10 weeks. I'm quite worried about it because I sampled a lower bud off it last night and didn't feel stoned at all! Any opinions on how long is left? Thank you.
> View attachment 1437335View attachment 1437336


from my experience THAT should get you stoned, the white hairs at the top bother me so I say give her another week, but i'm a newbie who is still learning his own harvest window. I say another week tho its starting to look really ripe, it seems to have that halo glow to it now.


----------



## buzzz4200 (Feb 12, 2011)

I love this thread  +rep


So, i am on day 61 in flower.Femmed Hawaiian mango. First successful grow and dont wanna f it up now!! Any opinions? Flushed 6 days ago. In soil.....any questions fire away!

Peace.


----------



## tardis (Feb 12, 2011)

buzzz4200 said:


> I love this thread  +rep
> 
> View attachment 1437890View attachment 1437889View attachment 1437888View attachment 1437887
> So, i am on day 61 in flower.Femmed Hawaiian mango. First successful grow and dont wanna f it up now!! Any opinions? Flushed 6 days ago. In soil.....any questions fire away!
> ...


She looks good to me but I see a lot of white hairs so i'd give her more time, also in soil i try to flush for 2 weeks, only in hydro you can do it shorter i'm told (i could be wrong tho) I say give it another 8 days then check again.


----------



## kmog33 (Feb 13, 2011)

so these are two clones from the same mother to show age size how long til harvest on the flowering you think?


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 13, 2011)

View attachment 1438448View attachment 1438449Sensi Skunk #1 and a dwarf Bubba Kush. First time grow. I think the Bubba Kush(purple) is real close.


----------



## Three (Feb 13, 2011)

Three said:


> View attachment 1437090View attachment 1437089View attachment 1437088View attachment 1437087View attachment 1437086View attachment 1437085View attachment 1437084View attachment 1437083View attachment 1437082View attachment 1437081View attachment 1437080View attachment 1437079
> 
> These are a variety of areas on my plant. You can probably tell which pics are of the main cola, it has the most changed pistils.
> It seems like the top is a whole hell of a lot closer to harvest than the bottom.
> ...


any guessers at mine? Im completely new to growing. This is my first, so I really need some opinions on how long I have.
Thanks guys (and gals).
Im thinkin 1 - 2 weeks. but not sure.


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 13, 2011)

A thread that is supposed to tell you when to harvest, but who knows when you will get an answer. Oh jeez dude! It looks like those should have been cut down two days ago. LOL


----------



## Master Yoda420 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kaia Kush 10 weeks into flowering, trichomes are cloudy, very very few amber trichomes, can I expect more to go amber anytime soon? I've heard not all species go amber? The leaves are turning yellow purple and I'm wondering when to cut. Thanks!


----------



## dam612 (Feb 14, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> View attachment 1438446View attachment 1438447View attachment 1438448View attachment 1438449View attachment 1438450Sensi Skunk #1 and a dwarf Bubba Kush. First time grow. I think the Bubba Kush(purple) is real close.


mm great looking buds, looks like chop time to me unless you didnt flush at all


----------



## Respecognize (Feb 14, 2011)

I got an unknown bagseed with unknown dates. The top of the plant is starting to turn amber and is looking very ready, but the bottom isn't. so should I wait like another week or two? or could i chop down half of it or somethin??? 
Upper:



LOWER:



UPPER AGAIN:


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

buzzz4200 said:


> I love this thread  +rep
> 
> View attachment 1437890View attachment 1437889View attachment 1437888View attachment 1437887
> So, i am on day 61 in flower.Femmed Hawaiian mango. First successful grow and dont wanna f it up now!! Any opinions? Flushed 6 days ago. In soil.....any questions fire away!
> ...


should be done by day 75-maybe 80


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

kmog33 said:


> so these are two clones from the same mother to show age size how long til harvest on the flowering you think?


too long... come back in like 6 weeks and re ask


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

Respecognize said:


> I got an unknown bagseed with unknown dates. The top of the plant is starting to turn amber and is looking very ready, but the bottom isn't. so should I wait like another week or two? or could i chop down half of it or somethin???
> Upper:
> 
> View attachment 1441112
> ...


lemme guess... 12/12 from seed under cfls????? you need much more light then you got hommie... also you got some time left it looks like bro... when you say going amber you mean the trichomes and not the hairs right?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> View attachment 1438446View attachment 1438447View attachment 1438448View attachment 1438449View attachment 1438450Sensi Skunk #1 and a dwarf Bubba Kush. First time grow. I think the Bubba Kush(purple) is real close.


first off.... BEASSSST MODE!!!! nice ass fucking plants.... its my beleafe that the bubba will be done in one week and the sensi skunk not much behind her like 10-14 days on her..... thanx for showing these pix... glorious.. get to flushing......... force that plant to use the stored energy in her leaves....


----------



## Respecognize (Feb 14, 2011)

nah, i had vegged it 20/4 under cfls, then threw it outside, and yea i was actually talkin bout the hairs, i'm lookin for the trichs to amber tho??


----------



## theexpress (Feb 14, 2011)

Respecognize said:


> nah, i had vegged it 20/4 under cfls, then threw it outside, and yea i was actually talkin bout the hairs, i'm lookin for the trichs to amber tho??


lol how long u veg 1 week or so? you got a few weeks left..... and yes your looking for the trichs to amber


----------



## cheeze me (Feb 15, 2011)

How long do these have left for a nice head high? kannabia smile 7 weeks in flower


----------



## Three (Feb 15, 2011)

Kenji Kohan said:


> A thread that is supposed to tell you when to harvest, but who knows when you will get an answer. Oh jeez dude! It looks like those should have been cut down two days ago. LOL


Are you refering to my pics? My post is right above yours that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Three (Feb 15, 2011)

Three said:


> any guessers at mine? Im completely new to growing. This is my first, so I really need some opinions on how long I have.
> Thanks guys (and gals).
> Im thinkin 1 - 2 weeks. but not sure.


Can a couple more people let me know what y'all think? One person (I think he was talking about my pics) said I should've chopped them a couple days ago 
With this beinjg my first grow I really want to do my best... please let me know asap. Thanks.


----------



## BrianL (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi, First grow, first post. Wondering if they look like they are ready? 50 days into flowering, 6 different strains. Thanks and comments welcome!


----------



## r1tony (Feb 15, 2011)

First grow with Super Lemon Haze is going to be 8weeks in flower tomorrow. How much longer experts.

Enlcosed are tri pics from my USB Zorb:


----------



## BOOGS (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey just wonderin how long left on this easyryder my first grow so I went for the autoflower just cause it sounded easier lol.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> View attachment 1443226 Hey just wonderin how long left on this easyryder my first grow so I went for the autoflower just cause it sounded easier lol.


Uhh why do you say its an easyryder, when the pic says ak-47 4 weeks into flower. Doesnt make sense bro.


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

Northern Lights - 48 Days of Flower


View attachment 1443370
View attachment 1443371
View attachment 1443372
View attachment 1443373

Thinking it will done in about 10-14 days


----------



## BOOGS (Feb 15, 2011)

because the plant itself is AK-47 x lowryder #2 makes plenty of sense and that says 4 wks OLD not 4wks into flower that plant is 4wks from seed homie


----------



## JUST GROW IT (Feb 15, 2011)

The 1st pic is Rocklock and the 2nd LSD both are in there 9th week of 12/12 sorry the pics aren't that great but how much longer do you think?


----------



## theexpress (Feb 15, 2011)

r1tony said:


> First grow with Super Lemon Haze is going to be 8weeks in flower tomorrow. How much longer experts.
> 
> Enlcosed are tri pics from my USB Zorb:


2-3 more weeks depending on pheno


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 15, 2011)

BOOGS said:


> because the plant itself is AK-47 x lowryder #2 makes plenty of sense and that says 4 wks OLD not 4wks into flower that plant is 4wks from seed homie


In that case you arent close to being done if it is 4 weeks from seed, homie.


----------



## tardis (Feb 15, 2011)

r1tony said:


> First grow with Super Lemon Haze is going to be 8weeks in flower tomorrow. How much longer experts.
> 
> Enlcosed are tri pics from my USB Zorb:


Wow, As much as I hate Greenhouse Seeds (because they are NOT newbie friendly) I have to say GREAT JOB!!! That is how I wish the Super Lemon haze I grew turned out! Really great grow I hope its potent for you (it will be hard for it not to be with trichomes like that).

Great job growing!! Props and +Rep for doing THAT with Super Lemon Haze.


----------



## r1tony (Feb 16, 2011)

tardis said:


> Wow, As much as I hate Greenhouse Seeds (because they are NOT newbie friendly) I have to say GREAT JOB!!! That is how I wish the Super Lemon haze I grew turned out! Really great grow I hope its potent for you (it will be hard for it not to be with trichomes like that).
> 
> Great job growing!! Props and +Rep for doing THAT with Super Lemon Haze.


thanks it was pretty forgiving plant really.. pleasure to grow cept for the time frame.. I need this one out cause i have another plant I need to move to flower like yesterday!! lol


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 16, 2011)

superskunksuper skunk
ak47
unknown
all

ok heres my dilema. im pretty sure the superskunk is gonna finish first. i know i have to flush for at least 2 weeks. when i start the flush for the skunk will it destroy the ak and unknown? or do i just start up with bloom nutes again after i harvest the skunk?
also what do we think the finish time is on the skunk? im at day 30 of flower for all 3. stupid of me when i started, i started with a skunk sprout and the other 2 at seed. oops!!

when should i start the flush?
thanks all!!


----------



## jphebbie2 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, 
Below are some pics of my Island Sweet Skunk girls. check out the grow journal in my signature if youd like. Today is day 61 or flowering (This friday completes 9 weeks of flower) Ive been flushing for 2 weeks now and they are looking to be about done. I saw a couple amber trichs with a 30x scope. I like cerebral up highs so Im thinking about giving them a 2 day nap starting tonight when the lights go off. Anyone disagree with this?? I took these pics last night
Thanks 
JP


----------



## Kenji Kohan (Feb 17, 2011)

Three said:


> Are you refering to my pics? My post is right above yours that's why I'm asking.


No. I just notice some go unanswered for a day plus. A moment of sarcasm to make me chuckle.


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 17, 2011)

Lavender. Thinking 1 week left


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 18, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> View attachment 1444586superskunkView attachment 1444583super skunkView attachment 1444578
> View attachment 1444585ak47View attachment 1444582
> View attachment 1444579unknownView attachment 1444575
> View attachment 1444580all
> ...


c'mon guys...its my birthday!!!
gimme some help!!


----------



## scangro (Feb 18, 2011)

*whatdoyareckon ?
*​


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 19, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> c'mon guys...its my birthday!!!
> gimme some help!!


3-4 more weeks


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 19, 2011)

jphebbie2 said:


> Hey everyone,
> Below are some pics of my Island Sweet Skunk girls. check out the grow journal in my signature if youd like. Today is day 61 or flowering (This friday completes 9 weeks of flower) Ive been flushing for 2 weeks now and they are looking to be about done. I saw a couple amber trichs with a 30x scope. I like cerebral up highs so Im thinking about giving them a 2 day nap starting tonight when the lights go off. Anyone disagree with this?? I took these pics last night
> Thanks
> JP
> ...


give it another week and a half id say.


----------



## b.R. (Feb 19, 2011)

Blueberry Gum. 52days in flower. How much longer do you think its got.?. i just want an opinion....pics were taken 2 days ago, i just flushed earlier this morning. Im thinkin another 10 days or so, but, could be longer. Any comments are appreciated, thanks!


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 19, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> give it another week and a half id say.


on all 3 strains?
or just the skunk?


----------



## HydroMan2 (Feb 19, 2011)

Could some of my buds be ready after 4 weeks into flowering? The strain is Willie Nelson. A number of buds are 80% or more with brown hairs. I have not been able to pickup a loop yet to check the trichromes. There is some sparkle to some of the buds and leaves around the buds, but not as much as I would like to see.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> Lavender. Thinking 1 week left


Isnt lavender a purples strain..?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

HydroMan2 said:


> Could some of my buds be ready after 4 weeks into flowering? The strain is Willie Nelson. A number of buds are 80% or more with brown hairs. I have not been able to pickup a loop yet to check the trichromes. There is some sparkle to some of the buds and leaves around the buds, but not as much as I would like to see.


Nah just because some of your pistils are dting doesnt mean she is ready, that is what usually happens, what you are looking for is the actual trichs to change, and at 4 weeks in, not likely to be happening already


----------



## HydroMan2 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, I was not sure. I have never seen the pistils turn this quickly. I will be looking for a 60X loop soon. Anyone have any experience growing Willie Nelson?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

HydroMan2 said:


> Thanks, I was not sure. I have never seen the pistils turn this quickly. I will be looking for a 60X loop soon. Anyone have any experience growing Willie Nelson?


Its a sativa all they way, you could be looking at a long flowering time, at least 10 weeks...


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 20, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> 3-4 more weeks


sorry posted wrong...on all 3 strains? 3-4 more weeks?


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> sorry posted wrong...on all 3 strains? 3-4 more weeks?


Yeah on all 3, 30 days is not nearly close enough to finishing...


----------



## BoOYaH!!! (Feb 20, 2011)

Northern Lights, 54 Days of Flower. What do you think??


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Yeah on all 3, 30 days is not nearly close enough to finishing...


thanks for the help. today is week 4. ill have some pics on my journal by the end of today. anyone who has 2 cents is more than welcome to post!!

thanks again!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 21, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> thanks for the help. today is week 4. ill have some pics on my journal by the end of today. anyone who has 2 cents is more than welcome to post!!
> 
> thanks again!


 Do you have a thread, ill just sub to your thread and follow along till the finish


----------



## cheeze me (Feb 21, 2011)

Kannabia smile 8 weeks in, is this cola ready for the chop yet?


----------



## epfsi79 (Feb 21, 2011)

billcollector99 said:


> Do you have a thread, ill just sub to your thread and follow along till the finish


i added a link in my signature. i always have probs adding new pics to exisiting journal posts, so i just create new ones weekly. follw the link and it'll get u to my profile. thanks for the interest!!


----------



## beezkneez (Feb 21, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> View attachment 1453920
> 
> 
> Kannabia smile 8 weeks in, is this cola ready for the chop yet?


Would do another 1-2 weeks..


----------



## sleeperls93 (Feb 21, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> View attachment 1453920
> 
> 
> Kannabia smile 8 weeks in, is this cola ready for the chop yet?


2-3 weeks...


----------



## metrogrowth (Feb 21, 2011)

Do you have any suggestions on a portable digital microscope that also has a USB connection?


----------



## cheeze me (Feb 21, 2011)

Perfect thanks guys


----------



## beardogg (Feb 22, 2011)

AI, I'm Still thinkin 3 weeks? What do you think AI should go for?


----------



## Three (Feb 22, 2011)

Three said:


> Can a couple more people let me know what y'all think? One person (I think he was talking about my pics) said I should've chopped them a couple days ago
> With this beinjg my first grow I really want to do my best... please let me know asap. Thanks.


Damn.... I must be invisible or something..........


----------



## beardogg (Feb 22, 2011)

Three said:


> Damn.... I must be invisible or something..........


Yeah pretty hit and miss round these parts....I'd say 2wks minimum from your 1st post, so like minimum another week from nowcould be two out...??? CFL grown? The buds just look like the y still need to fill out a bit..How long have you been flowering?


----------



## gantsa (Feb 22, 2011)

cheeze me said:


> View attachment 1453920
> 
> 
> Kannabia smile 8 weeks in, is this cola ready for the chop yet?


i follow rule "2/3 of the pistils become red". THen check with a magnifying glass to see if the heads of the THC glances are also red. If red, then harvest


----------



## digg (Feb 22, 2011)

They've had a rough upbringing if I'm honest - it got really cold in their box before I got myself a heater - so I think they are a bit stunted.... they are *Kannabia Smile* (the darker, more oily looking one) and *Kannabia Afrodite* (the one packed with white pistels). This is my first proper indoor grow so I'll be happy with any half-decent bud from these.... for my next grow I've got some Auto AK47 and some White Dwarf, with which I'll be doing a full grow diary.



I've checked the trichs and they look a bit cloudy, but there aren't any amber ones yet. However, from previous personal experience growing outdoors I'm more in the 'they're done when they look done' camp and I don't think these are there yet. I reckon they could even have at least a couple of weeks yet..... any thoughts? 

I've started to flush but will give them some more bloom nutes and molasis if the general consensus if they're weeks off yet.


----------



## gantsa (Feb 22, 2011)

how old is she? it looks like it needs another couple of weeks


----------



## digg (Feb 22, 2011)

As I say in the title - they are both 93 days old, which is obviously bloody old for an auto. It's been cold here over (UK) the last few months and I had to move them up into the loft, so for a while they had some pretty cold nights. However, my set-up is now pretty sweet (tent with a 400hps and a heater with thermostat plug for the cold nights) so they've had a much better time the last month or 2.

Also, I foolishly started some bagseeds a month after the autos, so I switched to 12/12 about 6 weeks(ish) ago.... so they aren't getting all the light they deserve! However, the bagseeds are now coming along nicely and I'm pretty sure I'll get a much better harvest from them in a month or so (good old bagseeds!).

I won't be so stupid with my next grow - it'll be all autos on 18/6.

But yes, I reckon they need a couple more weeks... many thanks for the second opinion though gantsa!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 22, 2011)

digg said:


> As I say in the title - they are both 93 days old, which is obviously bloody old for an auto. It's been cold here over (UK) the last few months and I had to move them up into the loft, so for a while they had some pretty cold nights. However, my set-up is now pretty sweet (tent with a 400hps and a heater with thermostat plug for the cold nights) so they've had a much better time the last month or 2.
> 
> Also, I foolishly started some bagseeds a month after the autos, so I switched to 12/12 about 6 weeks(ish) ago.... so they aren't getting all the light they deserve! However, the bagseeds are now coming along nicely and I'm pretty sure I'll get a much better harvest from them in a month or so (good old bagseeds!).
> 
> ...


A lot of these newer breeders are coming out with strains that they are calling auto-flowers that arent stable strains, so some are true autos, some arent and some get stuck in between. Kind of a jip i think on their part for selling an unstable product.


----------



## lochem (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Anyone still moderating this thread?????


not sure beardogg i was wondering the same thing... seems like ppl have just picked up where others have left off all along the way..
im still waiting for my first crop (should be ready in about 2-3 weeks) so until then i dont have the authority to judge on anyone else's harvest times so im gona keep my n00b opinions to myself, for now...


----------



## Three (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Yeah pretty hit and miss round these parts....I'd say 2wks minimum from your 1st post, so like minimum another week from nowcould be two out...??? CFL grown? The buds just look like the y still need to fill out a bit..How long have you been flowering?


It was cfl grown until shortly after flowering. Then I changed to 150w HPS. Not exactly sure how long into flower... I can go back on my posts and figure it out, but I'm sure 9 weeks is a good guess. 
Thanks for your help.


----------



## beardogg (Feb 24, 2011)

lochem said:


> not sure beardogg i was wondering the same thing... seems like ppl have just picked up where others have left off all along the way..
> im still waiting for my first crop (should be ready in about 2-3 weeks) so until then i dont have the authority to judge on anyone else's harvest times so im gona keep my n00b opinions to myself, for now...


Yeah well i got a couple under my belt but all diff strains and 2nd opinions help. but anyone who's helping has left the building. its n00b to semi n00b to echo, echo........


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> View attachment 1455691View attachment 1455690View attachment 1455689View attachment 1455688
> 
> AI, I'm Still thinkin 3 weeks? What do you think AI should go for?


Those will look amazing in a couple weeks. Post again?


----------



## beardogg (Feb 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Those will look amazing in a couple weeks. Post again?


Fo sho! just looked again today and at the tips of the colas is like a small cluster of purple with a small yellow flower...any experience? pics to come and thanks for comin by and +rep for your grow thread, amazing!!!!!


----------



## beardogg (Feb 24, 2011)

#1 top left corner...WTF
#2,3 normals
#4 Ak47 4 weeks in. thats a 2 L in the bush


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Fo sho! just looked again today and at the tips of the colas is like a small cluster of purple with a small yellow flower...any experience? pics to come and thanks for comin by and +rep for your grow thread, amazing!!!!!


Small yellow flower? Could be a hermie pollen sack. Search these forums for information, it's something you should take care of.


----------



## beardogg (Feb 24, 2011)

phyzix said:


> Small yellow flower? Could be a hermie pollen sack. Search these forums for information, it's something you should take care of.


check 1st pic previous post


----------



## phyzix (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> check 1st pic previous post


http://www.gardenscure.com/420/plant-physiology/64784-so-you-think-you-have-hermi.html


----------



## beardogg (Feb 24, 2011)

beardogg said:


> View attachment 1460406
> #1 top left corner...WTF


any opinions? I cant tell cause of the later stage of thebud


----------



## hairybud (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi There,

A friend of mine has been growing his AK48 outdoor over the past few months and were wondering whether it's nearly done. Up too now I've been growing my AK48 indoors only and my plants doesn't look anything like his so to be honest I really don't have a clue on how far it still needs to go before chopping. I harvested mine about three weeks ago and both his clone and mine were cut from the same mother. 

What do you folks think? We getting close or do we leave it for another few weeks or so?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## bigbudder44 (Feb 25, 2011)

hey got some nirvana bubblelicious was wondering how much longer u think!!

number 1..





number 2..


----------



## lochem (Feb 26, 2011)

bigbudder44 said:


> hey got some nirvana bubblelicious was wondering how much longer u think!!
> 
> number 1..
> 
> ...


wow. big. beautiful. looks ready but dont take my word for it, just sayin with all those curly dried yellowed leaves...
damn thats pretty


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

*If it's ready or not is something you kinda have to decide.
Are you able to look at the Trichromes? There should be a a large number of cloudy and amber vs clear. But how many of each is really a matter of preference.
All the hairs should be good and red, and should have curled. If there's new growth at all, or your seeing any NEW white hairs, it's NOT ready.
If your digital camera has a CLOSE-UP (or MACRO) setting, try using that and reposting a few pictures. The distance, and lighting makes is difficult to see the buds close enough.
But based on what we're able to see, and the sheer size of em, I'd say if they aren't ready now, then they have only a very short time left. 

I'm no expert, but I've been reading the continuation of this thread since I signed up on the site, and started by reading about 70-80 pages before posting the first time. I however am still uncomfortable giving you any time table or a yes or no on it's readiness. I might feel better about it if there were more closeup pictures. 
*


----------



## dajosh42069 (Feb 27, 2011)

hairybud said:


> Hi There,
> 
> A friend of mine has been growing his AK48 outdoor over the past few months and were wondering whether it's nearly done. Up too now I've been growing my AK48 indoors only and my plants doesn't look anything like his so to be honest I really don't have a clue on how far it still needs to go before chopping. I harvested mine about three weeks ago and both his clone and mine were cut from the same mother.
> 
> ...



Wow, tell your friend he's got a BEAUTIFUL lil crop. And yea, that def needs some more time.As I just said, good advice I read was "If you see new growth, or new growing white hairs, she's not done "

My advice to you, would be to go back and read a bunch of pages of this thread. Look at the pictures and the answers to them....keeping in mind that EVERY answer is an educated guess. The only one who can decide if your ladies are ready, is YOU. 

Give it a couple weeks, take some new pics, and repost. Unless you get the feeling in less time that it might be ready, in which case....take some new pics and repost


----------



## lochem (Feb 27, 2011)

week 7
OG Kush x Bubba Kush
250 w hps


----------



## beardogg (Feb 27, 2011)

^ damn nice show with a 250!!!!


----------



## lochem (Feb 28, 2011)

beardogg said:


> ^ damn nice show with a 250!!!!


yea man, thanks
i wasnt sure about posting pics, but wtf. let 'em come and try catch me  mooohahah


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well what do you think of this lil pup first she would not grow now look at her she put all this on in only about 35 days since showing sex...How much longer for her..


----------



## Thefira (Feb 28, 2011)

Was just wondering about how much longer on my baby here. On some pics I think I can see about half amber on the leaves but this is my first grow and not sure. Thx for help in advance. The last pic I think looks textbook done but its the one of the smaller buds on the plant.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 1, 2011)

Thefira said:


> Was just wondering about how much longer on my baby here. On some pics I think I can see about half amber on the leaves but this is my first grow and not sure. Thx for help in advance. The last pic I think looks textbook done but its the one of the smaller buds on the plant.
> View attachment 1468546View attachment 1468547View attachment 1468548View attachment 1468550View attachment 1468551


That last bud looks the closest, but even on it, you see the white pistils still shooting out? Those are new, as long as you see new growth, it's still not ready. The others are still swimming in white hairs, so it's gonna be a couple weeks.
As I said, the last bud does look close, your right about that, but it still needs a bit more time i'd say. You'll see, the current white hairs will brown and curl in about a week, and if MORE white hairs grow, then it's not done, if no more grow, and your looking at mostly all red, it's ready.

Now feel free to wait for anothers opinion, as i'm NO expert and only on my first grow myself. I'm only answering cause i've ready about 100 pages of this thread and looked at many a pictures+the answers given. Seen any compared of ready/not ready. And that I thought the same thing about a small bud of my own being ready with some white hairs still on it. Almost 2 weeks later it's still not 100% ready, as I keep seeing new growth.
But my amature opinion, is that i'd give it 2-3 more weeks, and/or if you feel it's ready again, retake some pics and ask again! Good luck!!

Keep in mind though that without seeing the tric's in the pictures, we can only make an educated guess based on what were seeing.


----------



## Thefira (Mar 2, 2011)

ok so I think I'll give it a couple weeks until everything looks like the smaller one then flush for a week. I just dont wanna flush too early and seal the deal


----------



## Rey Th3 Rippla (Mar 2, 2011)

about a foot tall
is it ready


----------



## soul2demon (Mar 3, 2011)

what about this super midget chronic?


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 3, 2011)

what about this young lady???

View attachment 1473936


----------



## bigbudder44 (Mar 3, 2011)

grand daddy purp i picked up off a boy(he didnt grow it) before i harvest my bubblicious...







#2



WHEN SSHOULD I HARVEST THE BUBBLELICIOUS?? IM THINKING #1 IN LIKE 1 WEEK AND #2 IN LIKE 1 AND A HALF TO 2 WEEKS!? WHAT DO YOU ALL THINK OF THE GRAND DADDY PURP AND THE HARVEST TIME OF MY BUBB.?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 3, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> what about this young lady???
> 
> View attachment 1473936


I'd give that a couple more weeks


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 3, 2011)

bigbudder44 said:


> grand daddy purp i picked up off a boy(he didnt grow it) before i harvest my bubblicious...
> 
> 
> View attachment 1473941View attachment 1473942View attachment 1473943View attachment 1473944View attachment 1473945
> ...


The stuff you purchased looks great. And your plants don't look too bad either. ALOT of dead leaves tho...

It looks like it's close, but without a clearer picture I wouldn't be able to tell you much more. You should use the "Close-Up" setting on your camera and try again.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 3, 2011)

soul2demon said:


> what about this super midget chronic?


Oh thats ready 

I'd smoke that immediately, don't even bother with drying or curing!!!


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 4, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> I'd give that a couple more weeks


lol ya thats what i was thinking as well


----------



## Legal Yooper (Mar 4, 2011)

NL from Nirvana 51 days flower
View attachment 1474609View attachment 1474610


----------



## I already Node (Mar 4, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


OK, fdd here is a baby on day 38 flowering ??? What do you think?


----------



## soul2demon (Mar 4, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Oh thats ready
> 
> I'd smoke that immediately, don't even bother with drying or curing!!!


sure about that? doesnt smell strong yet.


----------



## jeeba (Mar 4, 2011)

@ I allreadynode Id wait am I corect OP?Looks like you are 3-5 weeks out.Srry


----------



## I already Node (Mar 4, 2011)

jeeba said:


> @ I allreadynode Id wait am I corect OP?Looks like you are 3-5 weeks out.Srry


Do trichomes develop in a 3-5 week range and get good enough to harvest?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 5, 2011)

Legal Yooper said:


> NL from Nirvana 51 days flower
> View attachment 1474609View attachment 1474610


That looks as ready as it's gonna get to me. You start flushing already?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 5, 2011)

I already Node said:


> Do trichomes develop in a 3-5 week range and get good enough to harvest?


If you have a closeup feature on your camera, you can see the trics yourself. I have a 12 MP camera and on closeup, I can see the trics like I was looking through a microscope. 






See, I just harvested tho, so these pics make me kinda sad .

At least until she's done drying.

But from what I can see, you have a BEAUTIFUL Indica there. She just need a few more weeks. You'll be able to tell when she's done as compared to now. I remember the feeling of not wanting to miss the peak opportunity, and still found myself harvesting a week late cause I had to flush x2 and ice flush x1.

If you can get better pictures, upload those. Also, what lights are you using?


----------



## Legal Yooper (Mar 5, 2011)

> *That looks as ready as it's gonna get to me. You start flushing already?*


Ty for your answer, started flushing 4 days ago. I was hoping to see a few amber trichs, I don't see any in my pic or my eyes are failing me. lol.. Trimmed about a 1/2 off the bottom and after a quick dry its some killer weed . Anyone see any amber trichs in my pic?


----------



## I already Node (Mar 5, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> If you have a closeup feature on your camera, you can see the trics yourself. I have a 12 MP camera and on closeup, I can see the trics like I was looking through a microscope.
> 
> View attachment 1475576
> 
> ...


I mean I know what trichomes look like, and I know for a fact that I have 4 weeks and 2 days before I should even think about harvesting but I'm wondering the amount of time it takes for Trichomes to mature fully. 

In fact you don't need a camera to see the trichomes you just need it to see the amount of amber in the trichs to determine harvest day.

So from the day that trichomes start to the day they finish, my question is CAN trichomes start and fully mature in 4 weeks?


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Mar 5, 2011)

let me know what ya think


----------



## phyzix (Mar 5, 2011)

bigjim6943611 said:


> View attachment 1476144View attachment 1476143View attachment 1476142View attachment 1476141View attachment 1476140View attachment 1476139View attachment 1476138View attachment 1476137let me know what ya think


1 - 2 weeks if it was mine. The buds will get a bit darker and the hairs will recede. Those could put on a lot of weight in that time.


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Mar 5, 2011)

ok cool i just flushed with 8 gallons of water and im growing in a 2 gallon bag,i did the same flush a week ago so no nutes should be in the buds


----------



## bigjim6943611 (Mar 5, 2011)

hey what do you guys think the yeild will be


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 5, 2011)

Do trichs mature in 4 weeks hmmm?
I don't know that I can fully answer that, since the environment they're in effects the development....
You'll just have to wait and see


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 5, 2011)

bigjim6943611 said:


> View attachment 1476144View attachment 1476143View attachment 1476142View attachment 1476141View attachment 1476140View attachment 1476139View attachment 1476138View attachment 1476137let me know what ya think


I might even wait a little longer. But as I always suggest, when you get a week or 2 down the road, resnap some pics and we'll peep her again


----------



## beezkneez (Mar 5, 2011)

African Ice. Starting flush today


----------



## budhitter (Mar 5, 2011)

All organic, CFL grow.
About 7 weeks flower. 
Any help in advising time left would be appreciated!!
Thanks,
BH


----------



## epfsi79 (Mar 6, 2011)

all buds dont look like this. still new growth toward base and lower branches. 7 wks flower tomorrow. super skunk.


----------



## HydroMan2 (Mar 6, 2011)

I think my buds are ready. Most of the trichomes are milky white, some are turning amber and some are still clear. So I think that it is time to harvest. But I just watered with nutrients yesterday and want to a flush before I harvest. I was waiting because I thought that all my trichomes needed to be amber so buds were not ready. But after reading lots of post I came to the conclusion that they are indeed ready. So my dilemma is what about the flushing of the plants for riding the taste vs making the buds over ripe and losing potency. Any thoughts or comments would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## I already Node (Mar 6, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Do trichs mature in 4 weeks hmmm?
> I don't know that I can fully answer that, since the environment they're in effects the development....
> You'll just have to wait and see


I will indeed! Also, she started showing trichomes last night so... In 4 weeks we will see... cheers


----------



## lochem (Mar 6, 2011)

HydroMan2 said:


> I think my buds are ready. Most of the trichomes are milky white, some are turning amber and some are still clear. So I think that it is time to harvest. But I just watered with nutrients yesterday and want to a flush before I harvest. I was waiting because I thought that all my trichomes needed to be amber so buds were not ready. But after reading lots of post I came to the conclusion that they are indeed ready. So my dilemma is what about the flushing of the plants for riding the taste vs making the buds over ripe and losing potency. Any thoughts or comments would be helpful. Thanks


 I wouldn't worry too much about it. Many people say flushing is unnecessary. I know this may come as a shock to some but there is just as much evidence for it as there is against it. Read the thread by riddleme titled "the truth about flushing"


----------



## I already Node (Mar 6, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Do trichs mature in 4 weeks hmmm?
> I don't know that I can fully answer that, since the environment they're in effects the development....
> You'll just have to wait and see


I will indeed! Also, she started showing trichomes last night so... In 4 weeks we will see... cheers


----------



## budhitter (Mar 6, 2011)

budhitter said:


> All organic, CFL grow.
> About 7 weeks flower.
> Any help in advising time left would be appreciated!!
> Thanks,
> BH


Bump .. Sorry everyone, just getting nervous... 
Thanks,


----------



## epfsi79 (Mar 6, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> View attachment 1477887View attachment 1477886View attachment 1477885View attachment 1477884View attachment 1477883View attachment 1477882View attachment 1477881View attachment 1477880
> all buds dont look like this. still new growth toward base and lower branches. 7 wks flower tomorrow. super skunk.


should i start flush? gettin close?


----------



## HydroMan2 (Mar 6, 2011)

lochem said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it. Many people say flushing is unnecessary. I know this may come as a shock to some but there is just as much evidence for it as there is against it. Read the thread by riddleme titled "the truth about flushing"


Thanks,
Can you get more specific, I can not find that thread.


----------



## Betterdaze (Mar 6, 2011)

View attachment 1479275View attachment 1479285View attachment 1479294View attachment 1479295View attachment 1479296

Would love to know the best time to harvest these. I'm in Southern hemisphere, they are outdoors. Seeds were assorted, not sure what varieties though. Tried two different cameras to get a decent close up, but this is best I can do. Should i wait for more red pistils? Don't want to leave them too long and wreck the high.


----------



## Fatty R Buckle (Mar 6, 2011)

*Jack The Ripper TGA*


----------



## jungobo (Mar 7, 2011)

i have 3 plants, i think that 2 of them are ready:

#1



#2



#3


----------



## lochem (Mar 7, 2011)

Betterdaze said:


> View attachment 1479275View attachment 1479285View attachment 1479294View attachment 1479295View attachment 1479296
> 
> Would love to know the best time to harvest these. I'm in Southern hemisphere, they are outdoors. Seeds were assorted, not sure what varieties though. Tried two different cameras to get a decent close up, but this is best I can do. Should i wait for more red pistils? Don't want to leave them too long and wreck the high.


1. i love
how marijuana
loves the
sun.

2. wait for some red hairs maybe about half, or 2/3 of the flower, or get a good microscope (60 x) look at the trichomes... there are varying opinions about the desired ratio of clear:amber and/or milky:amber and/or.. blah blah blah
chop her when she's looking ready is basically what you want. if she was too much of one kind of high and not enough of the other kind, then try again on the next plant; im hoping this isnt the last plant you ever grow. 

3. dont ever worry about killing the high. see #2.
4. love your plants
JAHBLESS
Lochem


----------



## lochem (Mar 7, 2011)

HydroMan2 said:


> Thanks,
> Can you get more specific, I can not find that thread.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/409622-truth-about-flushing.html


----------



## Betterdaze (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks lochem, they are truly loved !!! It's been a labor of patience - planted the seeds in September (our spring) in the pots they are still in. I started with really good soil and have used virtually no fertilizers (a bit of nitrogen from seaweed supplement) and it's been such a rainy summer i've let nature do ALL the work. I will have to wait 12 months to 'experiment' with best time to harvest, as I won't plant again until September.

Can anyone advise of the strains/varities from the pics? I'm looking for a nice buzz that also help relax neuromuscular pain from MS.

Thanks for feedback!


----------



## rjohnson123 (Mar 8, 2011)

sensi superskunk day 56 of flowering(under 250hps) i was wondering if its ready to harvest .


----------



## lochem (Mar 8, 2011)

dude that super skunk is super ready!!!


----------



## lochem (Mar 8, 2011)

Betterdaze said:


> Thanks lochem, they are truly loved !!! It's been a labor of patience - planted the seeds in September (our spring) in the pots they are still in. I started with really good soil and have used virtually no fertilizers (a bit of nitrogen from seaweed supplement) and it's been such a rainy summer i've let nature do ALL the work. I will have to wait 12 months to 'experiment' with best time to harvest, as I won't plant again until September.
> 
> Can anyone advise of the strains/varities from the pics? I'm looking for a nice buzz that also help relax neuromuscular pain from MS.
> 
> Thanks for feedback!


looks like a sativa dominant hybrid - you may be looking at a 9+ week flowering time, but it could also be less
good luck, and dont take my word for it - you should know when the time is right


----------



## bobsti (Mar 8, 2011)

First grow unknown bag seed 43 days in flower was wondering how much longer?


----------



## gusman4 (Mar 8, 2011)

Day 53 marley's collie. Thinking of starting flush tomorrow. Still have 60% of new white stigmas on most buds.
Strain is supposed to be 60-65 days.
What does everyone think.


----------



## HydroMan2 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks, an excellent piece.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

bobsti said:


> First grow unknown bag seed 43 days in flower was wondering how much longer?


It's hard to see in that light, but from what I AM able to see, most your hairs are still white. Wait til; a good 65% are red. And if your able to see the trics, wait til you see a large number of cloudy, and a few amber, but that is really a personal preference.

If you like, wait til the hairs turn a bit more and snap some new shots of her. Otherwise, looks pretty good, buds look nice and all. Just give her LOTS of light til harvest.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

gusman4 said:


> Day 53 marley's collie. Thinking of starting flush tomorrow. Still have 60% of new white stigmas on most buds.
> Strain is supposed to be 60-65 days.
> What does everyone think.
> View attachment 1483348View attachment 1483349View attachment 1483351



THAT my friend....is pretty. It's like Christmas in Amsterdam 
And yeah, if your gonna flush, go ahead and start soon, but a lot of people don't believe in flushing. But it's really a personal thing. I DO believe in flushing with ice water when your doing your final flush. Since it mimics the first frost and puts bud production into overdrive. (Or so i've been told, i'm not a plant )


----------



## bobsti (Mar 9, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> It's hard to see in that light, but from what I AM able to see, most your hairs are still white. Wait til; a good 65% are red. And if your able to see the trics, wait til you see a large number of cloudy, and a few amber, but that is really a personal preference.
> 
> If you like, wait til the hairs turn a bit more and snap some new shots of her. Otherwise, looks pretty good, buds look nice and all. Just give her LOTS of light til harvest.


 Thanks...ya ill snap some new pics next week and post them up...I guess its going pretty good for my first grow could be worse lol


----------



## gusman4 (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks dajosh being my first grow it certainly has been a learning experience and ive made my share of mistakes. Well ive been struggling to keep my water temp up without a water heater in it so maybe i will let it get below 60 on the final few days of the flush.
Thanks


----------



## Matrix ghost (Mar 9, 2011)

Ok so its been about 6 weeks flowering all of these , plants 
Ive labeled them 1-4 and 4 has some leaf curling any idea.

View attachment 1484356View attachment 1484357View attachment 1484358


View attachment 1484359View attachment 1484360View attachment 1484361


----------



## Hatcher McCord (Mar 9, 2011)

figure i have about 5-6 more weeks but let me know what you think they are about 2-3 weeks into flower.


----------



## asmithee (Mar 9, 2011)

Oh, what the hell...

Mazar Kush, Day 44...bad camera, sorry.


----------



## lochem (Mar 9, 2011)

Matrix ghost said:


> Ok so its been about 6 weeks flowering all of these , plants
> Ive labeled them 1-4 and 4 has some leaf curling any idea.
> 
> View attachment 1484356View attachment 1484357View attachment 1484358
> ...


could bbe a high temps issue but i wouldnt worry you have beautiful flowers there


----------



## lochem (Mar 9, 2011)

asmithee said:


> Oh, what the hell...
> 
> Mazar Kush, Day 44...bad camera, sorry.


check again in 10-14 days


----------



## beardogg (Mar 9, 2011)

Matrix ghost said:


> Ok so its been about 6 weeks flowering all of these , plants
> Ive labeled them 1-4 and 4 has some leaf curling any idea.
> 
> View attachment 1484356View attachment 1484357View attachment 1484358
> ...


 check "plant problems section".....


----------



## DUTCHMSTR (Mar 9, 2011)

Wahsgood y'all!
Got this fine bitch on my hands... Jack Frost (Jack herer x white widow x NL #5) and was wondering when i could chop? i'm coming up on 10 weeks but the top cola doesnt seem quite ready (i thought it matured first?!)...im itchin to chop this bitch but every day i still see bud growth and dont want to abort her...its my first grow and i've come up with the feddy for the Grow Lab 140 for the flower...let me know what i should do next! Helppp diss foo!


"I'm quick to blast a goon
And break a motherfucker like a plastic spoon
I got the looks that make your hotty stare
I keep a shotty near
It's the nigga with notty hair who Gotti fear"
BIG L RIP


----------



## VLVLV (Mar 9, 2011)

Wondering how much longer for my hermie'd G13xBuddha to go? According to my calendar I'm at 6 weeks since 12/12 and 5 weeks since they started to actually flower. I'm planning on flushing for the last 2 weeks and am hoping to find out when would be the best time to start the flushing. Much respect!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hatcher McCord said:


> figure i have about 5-6 more weeks but let me know what you think they are about 2-3 weeks into flower.


Looks like a good sturdy plant, with well developing buds. I may be wrong here but it looks like you've got a little stretching going on. If the heat isn't too much of an issue, you might try putting the lights a little closer to your plants. They'll thank you for it 
And as you said, you've got several more weeks to go, but the leaves look good, no curling or discoloration. Just give em lots of light (cause it's hard to go wrong with that advice) and keep up the good work. We'll see you back here in a few weeks. Def would like to see that when it's finished.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

DUTCHMSTR said:


> Wahsgood y'all!
> Got this fine bitch on my hands... Jack Frost (Jack herer x white widow x NL #5) and was wondering when i could chop? i'm coming up on 10 weeks but the top cola doesnt seem quite ready (i thought it matured first?!)...im itchin to chop this bitch but every day i still see bud growth and dont want to abort her...its my first grow and i've come up with the feddy for the Grow Lab 140 for the flower...let me know what i should do next! Helppp diss foo!
> 
> 
> ...


From what I can see she's ready. But if you wanna let it alone for a week or so you might get some more weight on it. Flush with ice water, let sit for a week or so and pull her. The ice mimics the first frost and puts bud production into it's last little overdrive to protect the seed pods (which should be non existent) But it's really a personal preference...the waiting AND the flushing.
The more or less it matures determines the high you get from it. (after a proper dry & cure of course)
So, do a little research, decide which high you want, and proceed accordingly.
Beautiful plant tho...I dunno if i'd be calling her a bitch repeatedly, or she may not be good to you.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 9, 2011)

VLVLV said:


> Wondering how much longer for my hermie'd G13xBuddha to go? According to my calendar I'm at 6 weeks since 12/12 and 5 weeks since they started to actually flower. I'm planning on flushing for the last 2 weeks and am hoping to find out when would be the best time to start the flushing. Much respect!


The Pistils still look white, at least from what I can see in the pics. Otherwise, it looks nice. Unfortunate it hermied...you'll have seeds then, but, It seems you already know that.

Wait a few weeks for sure and resnap a couple shots. AND you should send me some seeds, for study or course


----------



## beezkneez (Mar 9, 2011)

asmithee said:


> Oh, what the hell...
> 
> Mazar Kush, Day 44...bad camera, sorry.


Push some more nitrogen in your nutes


----------



## budhitter (Mar 9, 2011)

budhitter said:


> All organic, CFL grow.
> About 7 weeks flower.
> Any help in advising time left would be appreciated!!
> Thanks,
> BH



Hey all, I am sorry to bug, but I may have missed my answer. Any help from here. It is a little stretched, but any suggestions?  Thanks!!
edit: Oh it is a blackberry kush.


----------



## epfsi79 (Mar 9, 2011)

View attachment 1485146View attachment 1485144View attachment 1485142View attachment 1485141View attachment 1485140View attachment 1485138View attachment 1485137
super skunk day 51
pics taken 2 days ago....finish time neone?
thanks in advance


----------



## Legalbud76 (Mar 10, 2011)

Am i done?

Thought i had some indica on my hands but it turned out to be some sativa instead so its a unknown strain to me, been flowering for 12 weeks and 1 day. Pistils are turning brown. In my eyes like 75% are brown now, what do you think? Am i done?


----------



## epfsi79 (Mar 10, 2011)

epfsi79 said:


> View attachment 1485146View attachment 1485144View attachment 1485142View attachment 1485141View attachment 1485140View attachment 1485138View attachment 1485137
> super skunk day 51
> pics taken 2 days ago....finish time neone?
> thanks in advance


i did a squeeze of the main colas...nice and thick and hard.....


----------



## Matrix ghost (Mar 10, 2011)

Matrix ghost said:


> Ok so its been about 6 weeks flowering all of these , plants
> Ive labeled them 1-4 and 4 has some leaf curling any idea.
> 
> View attachment 1484356View attachment 1484357View attachment 1484358
> ...


Anyone have any idea how long these babes have left , i think about 3 weeks maybe ?


----------



## Apache (Mar 10, 2011)

Matrix ghost said:


> Anyone have any idea how long these babes have left , i think about 3 weeks maybe ?


Its hard to tell, I would say at least 3-4 weeks. Dont be in a hurry, let them do their thing. You will be rewarded in the long run. Good luck!


----------



## daz321 (Mar 10, 2011)

just thought i would share a pic with you all, 
blue cheese
8 week in flower tomorrow


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 11, 2011)

heres a pics of my sensi star. shes a lil over 6 weeks into flowering.. Ive grown this twice before.. 1 finished as week 7... and the other finished at week 9... lol. what do ya think?


----------



## r1tony (Mar 11, 2011)

Here are my close ups of Super Lemon Haze Number 2 it is going on 69 days flowering. I picked my first Super Lemon Haze a bit early (still nice ass smoke) I want to make sure this one is ready!


----------



## bobsti (Mar 11, 2011)

First grow unknown bag seed 46 days in flower updating from last week got some better pics


----------



## SteveDaSavage (Mar 11, 2011)

How do you keep your plant so nice??? LoL I know thats a hard question to answer with all the variables. I just cant seem to ever keep all my leaves so nice. I always have some bottom leaves dying off or somewhere on the plant some type of messed up leaves. Great looking plants awesome job



chb444220 said:


> heres a pics of my sensi star. shes a lil over 6 weeks into flowering.. Ive grown this twice before.. 1 finished as week 7... and the other finished at week 9... lol. what do ya think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1487611View attachment 1487612View attachment 1487613View attachment 1487614View attachment 1487615View attachment 1487616


----------



## laboratory (Mar 11, 2011)

How much longer do you guys think this one should go for?


----------



## jungobo (Mar 12, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Here are my close ups of Super Lemon Haze Number 2 it is going on 69 days flowering. I picked my first Super Lemon Haze a bit early (still nice ass smoke) I want to make sure this one is ready!


amazing pictures man.
i like to chop them down when the trichs are mostly milky, i dont wait for the amber color.
they look ready to me.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 12, 2011)

SteveDaSavage said:


> How do you keep your plant so nice??? LoL I know thats a hard question to answer with all the variables. I just cant seem to ever keep all my leaves so nice. I always have some bottom leaves dying off or somewhere on the plant some type of messed up leaves. Great looking plants awesome job


ooo mannn... lmfao. honestly.. i have been havin a really hard time with keepin my leaves nice these last few grow! hahaha.. alotta my plants have yellowing/crispy leaves... had a mite issue for a lil while as well that fucked up alotta my leaves too. this 1 came out pretty good.

but honestly.. i feel like no matter what.. you will always lose the bottom 2-4 leaves. seems to always happen to me as well. i feel like thats normal. and as far as keepin the other leaves nice... just be careful with your nutes... dont over/under water. keep an eye out for bugs.. during veg wen/if u spray ur plants... make sure to get underneath the leaves as well.. since thats where alott abugs will hide. for sumthing tooooo tiny...theyre smart lil fuckers. lol.

but thanks for the compliment man. wish i had sumthing more helpful for ya. but like i siad. usually my leaves are fucked. hahaha


----------



## Sonday (Mar 12, 2011)

starting 14th week of flowering. I know I did some things wrong on this grow, too much nutrients in week 2-4, and then, no nutes since. She is close, I am eager to get started on the next one, what do you think?


----------



## crashbog127 (Mar 12, 2011)

Wondering if she is ready to cut down. this is my first time!View attachment 1489303View attachment 1489304View attachment 1489305View attachment 1489306View attachment 1489310View attachment 1489311View attachment 1489312


----------



## r1tony (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonday said:


> starting 14th week of flowering. I know I did some things wrong on this grow, too much nutrients in week 2-4, and then, no nutes since. She is close, I am eager to get started on the next one, what do you think?View attachment 1489230View attachment 1489232View attachment 1489234View attachment 1489235


jesus 14 weeks wtf


----------



## Sonday (Mar 12, 2011)

r1tony said:


> jesus 14 weeks wtf


I know! I'm using 4 100w CFLs two blue spectrum two red spectrum and a 75w 2' plant and aquarium tube. I have 2 lights above the plant and the other three placed about halfway up the plant surrounding it. It is in a real small pot, 1.5 gal. I have a single small fan pointing into the corner of the closet futhest away from the plant. On low setting it barely makes a few of the branches move, like a very light breeze. I keep the fan on and the door ajar during lights on and shut the fan down and shut the door during lights off. The temp stays steady at 79 I 82 degrees. Humidity is very low. Most of her life it was in the 15 - 20 range. I got a humidifier about 6 weeks ago and now the humidity stays aroun 30 and spikes to 40 or so at night when the closet is shut. Like I said, I fed her very little. Using Fox farm ocean forest potting soil, got her as a clone. VEgged for like 6-7 weeks, no nutes during veg. Started using Montys joy juice 4-15-12 2nd week of flowering. Diluted 1/8 strength, w/every water (3 times a week) for 2-4 weeks until leaves started curling and dying at the tips(ALL of them!) so discontinued nutes. That's it. 14th week of flowering now, is she done?


----------



## r1tony (Mar 12, 2011)

Sonday said:


> I know! I'm using 4 100w CFLs two blue spectrum two red spectrum and a 75w 2' plant and aquarium tube. I have 2 lights above the plant and the other three placed about halfway up the plant surrounding it. It is in a real small pot, 1.5 gal. I have a single small fan pointing into the corner of the closet futhest away from the plant. On low setting it barely makes a few of the branches move, like a very light breeze. I keep the fan on and the door ajar during lights on and shut the fan down and shut the door during lights off. The temp stays steady at 79 I 82 degrees. Humidity is very low. Most of her life it was in the 15 - 20 range. I got a humidifier about 6 weeks ago and now the humidity stays aroun 30 and spikes to 40 or so at night when the closet is shut. Like I said, I fed her very little. Using Fox farm ocean forest potting soil, got her as a clone. VEgged for like 6-7 weeks, no nutes during veg. Started using Montys joy juice 4-15-12 2nd week of flowering. Diluted 1/8 strength, w/every water (3 times a week) for 2-4 weeks until leaves started curling and dying at the tips(ALL of them!) so discontinued nutes. That's it. 14th week of flowering now, is she done?


To be sure scope the trichs if you dont have a scope I noticed when mine get like white almost moldy looking I know the trichs are milky from clear, then when they get a tint of amber they are done (I scope tho with my zorb)


----------



## rybread (Mar 13, 2011)

Hey there. This is a DNA Genetics - 60 Day Wonder and I am currently on day 65 from seed..... I have read that it takes about 70-75 days.

How much longer do you think this needs?

Thanks

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1373.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/IMG_1373.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1372.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/IMG_1372.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_1371.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a114/ryaned123/IMG_1371.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rybread (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## rybread (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## r1tony (Mar 13, 2011)

MX450 said:


> View attachment 1491478View attachment 1491477View attachment 1491476View attachment 1491475View attachment 1491474View attachment 1491473View attachment 1491472here she is... this isView attachment 1491471 n uknown strain....but i grew her from a tiger stripe seed and used the hydro process...3 months later i see yellow hairs....what do you think?View attachment 1491470


Nice driod X .. not sure what the fuck the last pic is though.


----------



## MX450 (Mar 13, 2011)

View attachment 1491495View attachment 1491493View attachment 1491492View attachment 1491491View attachment 1491490View attachment 1491489View attachment 1491488View attachment 1491487What do you think?View attachment 1491486


----------



## rybread (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 14, 2011)

O'k so how much longer for my SD Grapefruit X Purple Kush..


----------



## TheRuiner (Mar 14, 2011)

I'ma bout to turn this bitch upside down unless someone says otherwise, what's the verdict?
Strain is AK-48, we're at day 55.


Ohhhh no, I'm just kidding, what do you guys/gals think I should do, few more days??


----------



## watchm3spec (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a bunch of girls that are 50days into flower. Unsure of strain... Trichs are around 50/50 clear/cloudy at the moment. How much longer you think until its ready?

I want to harvest around the first sign of amber trichs so Im just wondering aprox. how much longer until they get to this stage of maturity


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 15, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Sweet Plant!! I'll be at 6 weeks Thursday and am no where near that many Tric's. Wow, nice job! Do you keep fans on your plants during flowering?


thanks man. ill be taking more pics today. ill post sum up here. see if any1 gives me an estimate on how long i have left. i figure about 2 weeks. but its nice to have 2nd opinions. and yeaa this pheno is GREAT!! my clone has FINALLY rooted... im gonna let it grow out for a bit.. adn then take about 6-9 clones from that.. and veg for a few weeks and flower them all.. jsut do a big run of sensi star. like i said. its the best stuff ive ever smoked man.

and i try to keep MOST of my fan leaves on during flowering.. i know ill probly get a few comments about this.. because this is a big/neverending debate... honestly.. its a personal preference.. ive grown plants and left the leaves on. and ive grown plants and rimmed them off.. its up to you. i like to trim any big ones off that re blocking any budsites.. cuz i can deff notice a difference in bud size from buds that are covered/shaded by a big fan leaf... and buds that are not... but if your against cutting off any fan leaves.... but you want your budsites to get more lights.. u can always get sum string (i use the string that comes with the sewing kits... its pretty sturdy and very thin) and just tie the leaves down. that works just as well. and you wont lose the leaves that are soaking up the light.

thanks for the compliment tho man. check out my sig for the full journal. i have already harvested one of these b4. and i will be posting more pics up of all my plants today.


----------



## ap72 (Mar 16, 2011)

Hey fdd2 blk hope you can help this is a blue widow in the 7th week of flowering, watcha think. By the way do you agree with what Zeus says about harvesting, ya know waiting until the calyx swell the most and the hairs receed. I know you have seen that thread up here. Anyways thanks ahead of time.


----------



## lochem (Mar 17, 2011)

hey everyone,
just thought id throw these progress shots out here fer ye..... this was my first crop! so let me know if you think i chopped early/on time, or whatever... 
and btw, this is after it was drowning and in the dark for about 3 days

these are the day the plant was harvested:




































and here's some dried n ready (they were hanging upside down for about 5 1/2 days, and they were already dry... this is because of my dry climate)











and finally, some photos of the finished product, after 24 hours of curing 





















oh yea, this is an OG Kush x Bubba Kush . . . .. 
JAHBLESS


----------



## Pookie Pirate (Mar 18, 2011)

She's a bag weed, so I know nothing about her origins. Anyways, I'd like to know an estimate for how long she has until harvest.


----------



## beezkneez (Mar 18, 2011)

What do you think RIU


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Mar 19, 2011)

Just curious how long you think FDD?


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Mar 19, 2011)

big buddha cheese week 7... thru the loupe.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 19, 2011)

Nubby Tubbs said:


> big buddha cheese week 7... thru the loupe.
> View attachment 1502832


Cheese strains look so good on the vine and the smell is like funky feet i bet!


----------



## budXL (Mar 19, 2011)

what do u think


----------



## Weedler (Mar 20, 2011)

Day 55 shots, trichs starting to cloud I just started flushing


----------



## bonghittersanber (Mar 20, 2011)

the plant with lots of tops is white widow x og kush at one month flower, just wondering how much longer do you think to go.

the other one with 2 or 3 tops is blue dream at 1 month flowering. close ups of it look sugar coated. how much longer do you think about. 400 watt hps


----------



## Camille VonZeppelin (Mar 21, 2011)

hold on........why are you morons asking this guy to tell you if your plants are ready just by a snap shot???...........he cant see the trichomes in a snapshot...........look at the trichomes to determine if theyre ready!!!


----------



## Weedler (Mar 21, 2011)

Camille VonZeppelin said:


> hold on........why are you morons asking this guy to tell you if your plants are ready just by a snap shot???...........he cant see the trichomes in a snapshot...........look at the trichomes to determine if theyre ready!!!


Provides good advice, half the posts are telling him the color of the trichs so chill out or start your own thread


----------



## meowth (Mar 21, 2011)

FDD last posted when? It doesn't seem he's tending this thread lately?


----------



## asmithee (Mar 22, 2011)

lochem said:


> check again in 10-14 days


Paging lochem and beezkneez...

I'd say she's about 80% cloudy, 20% clear by now


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 22, 2011)

What the hell is up? man FDD gave us all the means to figure this out for yourselve with this thread so do you really still need the guy to pop in everyday and hold us by the hand to say when your bud is done? this is recockulous all the info for knowing of your bud is done is located in the first 40 post of this thread..So good luck glad this was'nt algebra!!


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

budXL said:


> View attachment 1503491View attachment 1503492View attachment 1503493View attachment 1503494
> 
> 
> what do u think


 
10-14 more days..... flush till then


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

Weedler said:


> Day 55 shots, trichs starting to cloud I just started flushing
> 
> View attachment 1505460View attachment 1505469View attachment 1505468View attachment 1505467View attachment 1505466View attachment 1505465View attachment 1505464View attachment 1505463View attachment 1505462View attachment 1505461View attachment 1505458View attachment 1505459View attachment 1505470


 
like 3 more weeks... just so you know its really a bitch to guess on plants that are in the orange glow of the hps light


----------



## theexpress (Mar 22, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> the plant with lots of tops is white widow x og kush at one month flower, just wondering how much longer do you think to go.
> 
> the other one with 2 or 3 tops is blue dream at 1 month flowering. close ups of it look sugar coated. how much longer do you think about. 400 watt hps


about half way there........... the bluedream may golonger then the og x whitewidow


----------



## asmithee (Mar 22, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> What the hell is up? man FDD gave us all the means to figure this out for yourselve with this thread so do you really still need the guy to pop in everyday and hold us by the hand to say when your bud is done? this is recockulous all the info for knowing of your bud is done is located in the first 40 post of this thread..So good luck glad this was'nt algebra!!


Dude, smoke a joint and chill out...maybe we already know when it SHOULD finish, and we just want to see what other people will say? Maybe we're new and just want to get a couple posts under our belt without having to spew a bunch of bullshit all over the forum? Live life with your panties in a wad if you want, but it's gonna be a long journey, my friend.


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 22, 2011)

Camille VonZeppelin said:


> hold on........why are you morons asking this guy to tell you if your plants are ready just by a snap shot???...........he cant see the trichomes in a snapshot...........look at the trichomes to determine if theyre ready!!!


OBVIOUSLY YOU AINT FAMILIAR WITH THIS SITE/THREAD/OR HOW US GROWERS TALK AND COINCIDE WITH EACHOTHER "STRANGER DANGER" chill out we all know or atleast most of us that you need to see the trichs to determine so to blurt out dumb antics like you did doesnt make you welcomed in the community...besides if you read the begening of this thread he says to post bud shots and he will try to determine the time you may have....anyone of us can google the info you just posted lolyour a moron for saying wut you did when your steping with 3 Posts and no grow journals or nothing....at least these morons grow KILLER ASS WEED THAT YOU WILL ONLY DREAM OF  Thanks for stoping in


----------



## Jozikins (Mar 22, 2011)

beezkneez said:


> What do you think RIU


Looks ready, flush 1-2 weeks and you are done, how old is it?


ta5rtdrp16in said:


> Just curious how long you think FDD?View attachment 1502577


 That thing is definitely ready, flush for 1 week and chop down if it looks like it goes south before then. Do the crystals have a amber hugh to them?


Nubby Tubbs said:


> big buddha cheese week 7... thru the loupe.
> View attachment 1502832


Also looks ready, flush 2 weeks and chop it down.


----------



## Weedler (Mar 22, 2011)

theexpress said:


> like 3 more weeks... just so you know its really a bitch to guess on plants that are in the orange glow of the hps light


I thought about that... LOL

So here you go 

My buddy that has grown it a bunch says 2 weeks, I started flushing yesterday R/O adjusted to 5.8 70 days of flower puts it at the end of this month beginning of next.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Mar 23, 2011)

Greencrack and supersilverhaze week#9







Going on week 10 the haze looks done to me but not the greencrack idk look at them and give me your feedback.

The haze has to be choped
I was wondering will it affect the greencrack if I chopdown the haze. The roots from the haze will have to stay in the resovoir since I have both growing together will this create anyproblems if I left them with the greencrack since there tangle together.


----------



## 0011StealTH (Mar 23, 2011)

SupersilverHaze





Supersilverhaze


----------



## 0011StealTH (Mar 23, 2011)

SupersilverHaze





Supersilverhaze


----------



## Dickohisl (Mar 23, 2011)

both shot taken the same day.


----------



## Dickohisl (Mar 23, 2011)

p.s. im a first timer any feed back would be helpfull and apreciated.

Hi_S_L


----------



## Aacis (Mar 23, 2011)

i think my baby is ready, but i would like a professional opinion first =)


i left this plant on my window sill for months, because i didn't had money for all the indoor growing stuff and i cant grow in my garden, there are always helicopters going by and my neighbors can see it. but i think it came pretty good for a window sill


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Aacis said:


> i think my baby is ready, but i would like a professional opinion first =)
> 
> 
> i left this plant on my window sill for months, because i didn't had money for all the indoor growing stuff and i cant grow in my garden, there are always helicopters going by and my neighbors can see it. but i think it came pretty good for a window sill


i think it came out damn good to for a window sill grow... i had success with those kinds of grows waaaay back... i had a teq. were i would move the plant from window to window to follow the suns path threw the day... i think in about 2 weeks or so that plant will be done


----------



## Sevren (Mar 23, 2011)

So I'm thinking she is done, a lot of amber hairs and starting to pop a few amber trichs. She is a DP Auto Blueberry. She is at day 55 today, tomorrow will be Week 8.


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Sevren said:


> So I'm thinking she is done, a lot of amber hairs and starting to pop a few amber trichs. She is a DP Auto Blueberry. She is at day 55 today, tomorrow will be Week 8.
> 
> View attachment 1510483View attachment 1510484View attachment 1510485


i would let her go to 67-70 days....


----------



## Sevren (Mar 23, 2011)

theexpress said:


> i would let her go to 67-70 days....


 Much appreciated.


----------



## BtMaster30K (Mar 23, 2011)

just got to 8 weeks flowering today. I flushed 2 weeks ago.. Im planning to harvest tonight but im not sure if i should wait longer


----------



## inafiery (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey these are random bagseed both 50 days flowering, how much longer you think? thanks


----------



## Weedler (Mar 23, 2011)

Day 58 of Sweet Island Skunk - hopefully provide you some better shots... 60% clear 30% cloudy 10% amber


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

inafiery said:


> Hey these are random bagseed both 50 days flowering, how much longer you think? thanks
> 
> View attachment 1510788
> View attachment 1510782


your random bagseed looks dank and hella indica about 2 more weeks man


----------



## theexpress (Mar 23, 2011)

Weedler said:


> Day 58 of Sweet Island Skunk - hopefully provide you some better shots... 60% clear 30% cloudy 10% amber
> 
> View attachment 1510828View attachment 1510829View attachment 1510830View attachment 1510831View attachment 1510832


those are good pix.... 7 more days man


----------



## BtMaster30K (Mar 23, 2011)

BtMaster30K said:


> View attachment 1510508View attachment 1510507View attachment 1510506View attachment 1510505View attachment 1510503View attachment 1510502View attachment 1510501View attachment 1510500
> 
> 
> just got to 8 weeks flowering today. I flushed 2 weeks ago.. Im planning to harvest tonight but im not sure if i should wait longer


hey man what about mee!!


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Mar 23, 2011)

Hard to tell from pix if you have any amber trichomes. Get 25x - 40x magnifier or close-up lens for camera and have a look. You can't go by brown pistils, only amber trichomes. See photo for example. About 10% amber works for me.


----------



## SinJin (Mar 24, 2011)

First timer here. They are day 54 into flowering. Bagseed. What ya think?
Sorry if picture quality isn't too great.


----------



## Weedler (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> those are good pix.... 7 more days man


Thanks bro.
"*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to theexpress again."*


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 24, 2011)

theexpress said:


> your random bagseed looks dank and hella indica about 2 more weeks man


agreed! bagseeds are always fun.. always a big mystery tho... u never know wat ya gonna get. could be shit.. or could be sum of the bombest bud youll ever smoke! wen u think about it.... seems like alotta the really good genetics came from random bagseeds found in some good weed.... take Chemdog for example.


----------



## mathewmefiu (Mar 24, 2011)

How long till harvest you think? I want to cut early to have more up high.


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 24, 2011)

SinJin said:


> First timer here. They are day 54 into flowering. Bagseed. What ya think?
> Sorry if picture quality isn't too great.
> View attachment 1511090View attachment 1511091View attachment 1511094


DAM what bagseed you got there???Northern Lights lol sweeeet babe you got there on the right


----------



## jeeba (Mar 25, 2011)

kandy kush 55 days any thoughts on when to start flush?


----------



## WaveriderNW (Mar 25, 2011)

Day 80 from bag seeds. Day 47 of flowering. I am thinking another week and start to flush. Mostly cloudy Trics...have not seen any Amber yet. 

Any chance I can smoke these by 4/20??


----------



## luciferateme (Mar 25, 2011)

hi fella
thought id put these up to see what you think, these are a white berry, skunk 11 and a magus genetics (mix pack)at 8 weeks flowering

thanks in advance
lu


----------



## Stoner666 (Mar 25, 2011)

white widow flowering for 44 days, what ya think ? how long?


----------



## |<roni>| (Mar 26, 2011)

got this sweet dwarf auto, seed planted around 2nd week january, does it look ready to begin flushing?
cheers


----------



## dazerous (Mar 27, 2011)

View attachment 1516987 whats the guess on this little girl ?


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

Stoner666 said:


> white widow flowering for 44 days, what ya think ? how long?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1514248View attachment 1514249View attachment 1514247View attachment 1514246


Pics 3 & 4 look totally done, but I can't see the first 2 pics very well... And Even then, all i'm seeing in pic 3 & 4 is the 1 bud. But from what I can tell, if they ALL look like that, it's ready. Check the trics if you can, but if you can't, go with a decent 80-20 on the red hairs (80 red, 20 white). They look great man, congrats on your completed plant.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

luciferateme said:


> hi fella
> thought id put these up to see what you think, these are a white berry, skunk 11 and a magus genetics (mix pack)at 8 weeks flowering
> View attachment 1515197View attachment 1515194View attachment 1515198View attachment 1515195View attachment 1515199View attachment 1515196View attachment 1515193
> thanks in advance
> lu



That's gonna need a few more weeks, maybe 2 or 3. But if you want, take some new pics in 1.5/2 weeks and repost them. Also, it's VERY helpful if you use the closeup setting on your camera (if it has one) and get as close as you can for the shit, it will let us see the hairs and possibly even the trics. I have a 12MP camera and when I use the closeup, I don't need a microscope to see my trichromes. But other then that, it looks great, keep up the great work, and in no time you'll have a beautiful harvest you can be proud of!!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> ARE THEY READY YET?
> Not bad for a 1st timer huh?
> [video=youtube;7-WDyUfjVrQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-WDyUfjVrQ[/video]​


Video won't play in your post, you might as well have just posted a link instead of embedding the video, as I had to go to YouTube to actually watch it...In any case....
It's hard to see them very well, as the video as long as is a mixture of pictures and video kinda randomly MASHED TOGETHER. But my personally opinion is that they're not ready just yet. 

And VERY IMPORTANT what Kelvin are those CFL bulbs your using??! I can see them hanging over the budding plants. They really should have hoods if you've got as large a grow as your video implied...
You SHOULD be using an HPS on those beauties, however CFL's WILL WORK...however, if the spectrum of the CFL's isn't in the 2500-3500 range, then your totally off, I only ask because they look identical to the CFL's i'm using to Veg with. And if so, your on the opposite side of the spectrum then you need to be on...Perhaps it's the video's lighting, but to MY eyes, they appear to be 6500K 26W CFL's, but PLEASE correct me if i'm wrong, it's no bulb expert, they simply look identical to mine as I said.
Now, you CAN find some decent 2300K like...75W (75 ACTUAL WATTS  not the stupid equiv number) Soft White CFL's @ Walmart for about 9 bux each, BUT, for the area of your grow room, (as least from what I could discern from your video) you would need about 20-40 of them, meaning it would be ALOT cheaper to get 1 of 2 600W HPS with MH converter so you can use the same light(s) in veg and flower, you simply use different bulbs!
Anyway, as I said though, those don't appear done, they're most likely need a few more weeks, MAYBE even 3 or 4, but it was hard to tell much about them from the grainy shots and far off pics. 
I'd say good luck, but it seems you don't need it, your plants are coming along very very well, but think about that HPS, your ladies will THANK YOU with stronger and denser buds!! Great grow, keep it up!!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

|| said:


> got this sweet dwarf auto, seed planted around 2nd week january, does it look ready to begin flushing?
> cheers
> View attachment 1515132View attachment 1515133View attachment 1515134


Well, pic 3 didn't tell me much, but pics 1 and 2 look DELICIOUS!!! I'm salivating just LOOKING at them, and in my opinion they look pretty ready to go!! If your gonna flush, id go for it. And i've had a number of experienced growers tell me that after you do your flushing (if you do multiple flushes, on your LAST flush, flush with ice water and mimic the first frost, which should kick the bud production into over drive in an attempt to finish it's life cycle before the cold weather kills it) 
But she looks amazing, and i'm betting she'll smoke amazing too!!!
Do you have a rough tric color %?? Clear/Cloudy/Amber???


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

dazerous said:


> View attachment 1516987 whats the guess on this little girl ?


Can't give you one, except to say that it's NOT ready. I can't see much of the buds, but what I CAN see looks all white, look at the "How to harvest" thread, theres an example of READY, and NOT READY buds there. It should help you better understand when YOUR plant is ready .
Some info that would be helpful would be to let us know how long she's been flowering for, can you see the trics? AND are you capable of taking closeup pictures with your camera, most digital camera's have a "Close-Up" feature setting, which should allow you to get a decent shot of the BUDS THEMSELVES, that's whats gonna allow us to make a guess about if it's ready or not. Not just seeing 1 picture of it as a whole. 

So repost with better shots and I can give you a better answer


----------



## Truth B Known (Mar 28, 2011)

ice cold water on the last watering before harvest!! wow, never thought of that, will def give it a try!! +rep


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

jeeba said:


> View attachment 1513455 kandy kush 55 days any thoughts on when to start flush?



Need a better photo, I can't tell from THAT close-up. 
But that pic with a couple wider shots of a couple representative buds on the plant would be very helpful.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

WaveriderNW said:


> Day 80 from bag seeds. Day 47 of flowering. I am thinking another week and start to flush. Mostly cloudy Trics...have not seen any Amber yet.
> 
> Any chance I can smoke these by 4/20??
> 
> View attachment 1513581View attachment 1513582View attachment 1513583View attachment 1513584View attachment 1513585



I suppose you COULD smoke some on 420, but it wouldn't be finished curing, it you'd be kinda lucky if it finished drying. It need a couple/few more weeks before i'd chop her personally...
I'm not seeing much red in the hairs at all, just white. Cloudy trichs is a good sign, but after flushing, it takes like a week for the soil to dry up, and depending on if you do multiple flushes or not will determine how much longer it might take you, plus you have to factor in dry time for that much bud, maybe 1 week, 2 at the most, then factor another 3-8 weeks curing. (depending on your personal preference involving the level of desired cure you want your bud to have)
So honestly, I wouldn't COUNT on having it harvested and ready by 420, but if you only flushed once, and dried quickly, AND skipped the cure altogether, I SUPPOSE IT'S POSSIBLE...But it would be a shame to not let it reach it's potential...

Anyway, good luck, MORE PICS IN A WEEK IF YOU WANT ANOTHER OPINION!!!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Mar 28, 2011)

Truth B Known said:


> ice cold water on the last watering before harvest!! wow, never thought of that, will def give it a try!! +rep


Yeah, i've done it a few times, but I don't have the scientific wherewithall to PROVE IT. But if anyone disagrees, i'm all ears as to why you disagree. And thanx for the +rep....Did you actually + my rep? Or are you JUST SAYING "+ Rep"

To + Rep, you click the little STAR ICON that is just under the persons signature and to the right of the "Journal This Post" button, and to the left of the "Report Post" yeild with an exclamation point inside...


----------



## Benzfrd (Mar 28, 2011)

Two plants here

This is the first 
This is the second 

They are Auto Short term amnesia on week 9.


----------



## captbooyah (Mar 28, 2011)

These are mystery bag seed, started on Jan 1st from seed... now in flower for 49 days... Thanks!

 Lucy

 and Ethel


----------



## Crew20 (Mar 28, 2011)

They are 8 weeks under 12/12 as clones. I was told they were a 7-8 week strain. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mrjonesez (Mar 28, 2011)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH] Is this a hermie


----------



## mrjonesez (Mar 28, 2011)

im worried about the #2,3,4,7,9,10. its a jack herer (2weeks)that I see a little yellow on the top of the bud themselves. no balls that I can see. the other pics id like how much longer i have on the kush 6weeks.


----------



## mrjonesez (Mar 28, 2011)

i took a real good shot of the yellow that i am talking about in the top right corner of that post. next to all the attach attach attach words


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 28, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Pics 3 & 4 look totally done, but I can't see the first 2 pics very well... And Even then, all i'm seeing in pic 3 & 4 is the 1 bud. But from what I can tell, if they ALL look like that, it's ready. Check the trics if you can, but if you can't, go with a decent 80-20 on the red hairs (80 red, 20 white). They look great man, congrats on your completed plant.


Dude im sorry but wtf are you talking about...the color and time frame may vary significantly across different varieties of Pot therefore, a better way to determine ripeness is through trichome examination. And im sorry but leave it up to the dudes who have been keeping up with this thread to determine these peoples plants...your not doing so well with it... chereo G


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 29, 2011)

aiight. heres my Full Moon. Shes at exactly 9 weeks 2day.. thinkin she'll be done in another week or so.. but i always like to get 2nd opinions from people with more experience than me.


View attachment 1521552View attachment 1521553View attachment 1521554View attachment 1521555
View attachment 1521556


tell me wat ya guys think thanks in advance. =) have more pics up in my thread in my sig if u wanna checkem out​


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi All,
Here we are at day 57(8.15 wks) of Flowering. These girls were treated rough throughout their life, they had heat/humidity/fresh air issues, no proper Nutes during Veg, Minimal CFL`s at start, 250HPS 3 weeks into flowering, transplanted 4 weeks into flowering.
 Anyway point is I am expecting them to kinda be a Lil` immature/runtish no matter what because of this.
The trichs are still 95% cloudy, 5% Amber and the pistols are only 30% orange.
I flushed them 8 days ago and gave only water again 2 days ago.
There are 3 Jinn Indicas:

 
and one Skunk Sativa:
 
I want to have a knock you on your ass high, How much longer should I let them go? 
Ive read it before, but can someone explain to me agian which colours of trichs give what kinda buzz?


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 29, 2011)

(CLEAR)=UPLIFTING HIGH/(MILKY)=MELLOW HIGH/(AMBER)=SLEEPY COUCH LOCK HIGH  thats how I go about it...you can also innermingle them to get a mix....or just straight 1 or the other ya knw good luck man AWSOME ASS PLAN6TS YOU GOT THERE


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 29, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> (CLEAR)=UPLIFTING HIGH/(MILKY)=MELLOW HIGH/(AMBER)=SLEEPY COUCH LOCK HIGH  thats how I go about it...you can also innermingle them to get a mix....or just straight 1 or the other ya knw good luck man AWSOME ASS PLAN6TS YOU GOT THERE


Thanks for the quick reply, +Rep for you!


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 29, 2011)

Honkeycorn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, +Rep for you!


hey thanks man np +REP to you for them beautes


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

is this ready


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

is this ready........


----------



## killeroxx (Mar 29, 2011)

del66666 said:


> is this ready........


 
what is that an AK strain? And since you cut it down already id say its done lol nice grow dude beautiful


----------



## del66666 (Mar 29, 2011)

first post is grapefruit second with ballast and coke is bubblebomb......thc bomb x bubblegum.


----------



## |<roni>| (Mar 29, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Well, pic 3 didn't tell me much, but pics 1 and 2 look DELICIOUS!!! I'm salivating just LOOKING at them, and in my opinion they look pretty ready to go!! If your gonna flush, id go for it. And i've had a number of experienced growers tell me that after you do your flushing (if you do multiple flushes, on your LAST flush, flush with ice water and mimic the first frost, which should kick the bud production into over drive in an attempt to finish it's life cycle before the cold weather kills it)
> But she looks amazing, and i'm betting she'll smoke amazing too!!!
> Do you have a rough tric color %?? Clear/Cloudy/Amber???


Thanks man, smells delicious too, this isnt the 1st time iv asked your opinion either, so cheers for the input for us all
im  not too sure on the tric colour, used a 60x scope earlier to check but cangt really remember, il post tomorrow when iv checked again


----------



## |<roni>| (Mar 30, 2011)

not sure if these 60x pics tell u much on trich colour, i dont see much cloudiness but i dont really know what colour they are, they dont look completely clear tho


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 30, 2011)

View attachment 1523911View attachment 1523910View attachment 1523908View attachment 1523907View attachment 1523906View attachment 1523904View attachment 1523903View attachment 1523905

Here she is. the second and third from the end are under the hps light, the other in dif light.
1. Random seed
2. about 7 weeks along in flowering (plus or minus)
3. Yes, took a beating. tap water sucks.. hence the yellowing/brown spotted leaves
4. I think 2 weeks left, shooting around the 14th of april for chop
5. Thanks ahead of time for any input.... I would apreciate some expert input

As far as I can see the trichomes are still half cloudy half clear, no amber. THey seem underdeveloped on the parts I take as samples to look at, the small leaves right by the bud that is not the bud (if that makes sense). 
Thanks!


----------



## ochoe (Mar 31, 2011)

check it out i bought some weed from this medical dispensary it was called "purple wood" out of all the herb i found one seed it turned out to me a female i've been growing it out doors since last november it's flowering now i was wondering if you guys could tell me how much longer till i start to harvest it???


----------



## Honkeycorn (Mar 31, 2011)

ochoe said:


> check it out i bought some weed from this medical dispensary it was called "purple wood" out of all the herb i found one seed it turned out to me a female i've been growing it out doors since last november it's flowering now i was wondering if you guys could tell me how much longer till i start to harvest it???View attachment 1524910View attachment 1524911View attachment 1524912


Well, for starters. I think you must only be in week 2 of flowering, very immature still, lots of swelling left in those flowers.

At least another 6 six`s, keep us updated.

Happy Growing!


----------



## jason1976 (Mar 31, 2011)

whatcha think? should i start my flush?


----------



## ochoe (Mar 31, 2011)

honkey corn thanks man....i'll keep you guys updated man i am a first time grower and i did need some advice...can't wait to see how big the buds will get...


----------



## 408RAIDER (Mar 31, 2011)

Damn! It's nugzilla! Nice job dude!


del66666 said:


> is this ready........


----------



## rocknratm (Mar 31, 2011)

jason1976 said:


> whatcha think? should i start my flush?


I would wait until you have some red pistils in there, just my 2 cents. maybe 3 weeks left, or abit less... I would guess premo at 3 weeks but plenty good at 2 weeks...
yes, you can start with water after maybe one more nutrient watering... then see how it looks


----------



## oldschooltofu (Apr 1, 2011)

Agent orange by TGA at 72 days
about 5% amber trics rest is cloudy


----------



## falls (Apr 1, 2011)

Here are my pics, how close am I to being finished?

Sorry that the picture of the main cola's is with the LED's on, I didn't want to take them all out again.  (if you need me to i will)


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 1, 2011)

falls said:


> Here are my pics, how close am I to being finished?
> 
> Sorry that the picture of the main cola's is with the LED's on, I didn't want to take them all out again.  (if you need me to i will)
> View attachment 1527967View attachment 1527968View attachment 1527969


I'd say ten days or so. You could start flushing at any time. On second thought, I'd wait a couple days to start flushing, you're still getting new calyx and pistil growth that needs fuel.


----------



## juicyytomatoes (Apr 1, 2011)

Hit with nutes 1 or 2 more times,however many waterings u can get in within 3 days then flush for 7 days with lots of RO or distilled water


----------



## juicyytomatoes (Apr 1, 2011)

TO:OLD SCHOOL Start flushing now and pick in about 7 days.taste a crystaly leaf off top and if its bitter tasting theres still nutes in the plant if it tastes plain/like water its ready!Hope this helps


----------



## marijane89 (Apr 2, 2011)

Stoner666 said:


> white widow flowering for 44 days, what ya think ? how long?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1514248View attachment 1514249View attachment 1514247View attachment 1514246


I just received my white widow seeds any tips on how to grow this special strains? Is it ok for outdooor grow?


----------



## ochoe (Apr 2, 2011)

hey guys how can you make a plant turn purple i heard if you put ice at the bottom a of the plant at night it turns purple is it true???


----------



## Kala420 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey all!!
First time grower here looking for some input on harvest.
I bought a 16x magnifyer but its kinda hard to be sure.
Plants have been on 12/12 for 56 days.
Here are some pics.
Thanks!
Kala


----------



## getglazed (Apr 2, 2011)

what do you think.... Is she ready or just teasing?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 2, 2011)

Kala420 said:


> Hey all!!
> First time grower here looking for some input on harvest.
> I bought a 16x magnifyer but its kinda hard to be sure.
> Plants have been on 12/12 for 56 days.
> ...


I'd give it straight water for another 4-5 days. I still see some white hairs there.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 2, 2011)

getglazed said:


> View attachment 1528834what do you think.... Is she ready or just teasing?


Well since it's already off the plant, I'd say dry it out. Why is it white?


----------



## SnakierGrizzly (Apr 2, 2011)

im using cheap as T5 florescent its taking FOREVER


----------



## getglazed (Apr 2, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Well since it's already off the plant, I'd say dry it out. Why is it white?


That was just one bud that was a rough average of all the other buds. {I have been staring at it all day wondering what to do}
The Trics are milky but since its Jack Herer, I know it takes longer for the trics to change {although, I have also heard that the Indicas are more trichome predictable than sativas or some uber hi ends. {something about the sativas are slower to mature and trics change proportionally slower}

I am not sure what the white is - too much light and poor chorolphyl production? under the scope it looks unique and almost no spacing between the trics


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2011)

getglazed said:


> That was just one bud that was a rough average of all the other buds. {I have been staring at it all day wondering what to do}
> The Trics are milky but since its Jack Herer, I know it takes longer for the trics to change {although, I have also heard that the Indicas are more trichome predictable than sativas or some uber hi ends. {something about the sativas are slower to mature and trics change proportionally slower}
> 
> I am not sure what the white is - too much light and poor chorolphyl production? under the scope it looks unique and almost no spacing between the trics


I don't know, some more pictures of the actual plant with some closeups would help.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2011)

getglazed said:


> That was just one bud that was a rough average of all the other buds. {I have been staring at it all day wondering what to do}
> The Trics are milky but since its Jack Herer, I know it takes longer for the trics to change {although, I have also heard that the Indicas are more trichome predictable than sativas or some uber hi ends. {something about the sativas are slower to mature and trics change proportionally slower}
> 
> I am not sure what the white is - too much light and poor chorolphyl production? under the scope it looks unique and almost no spacing between the trics


I don't know, some more pictures of the actual plant with some closeups would help.


----------



## maverik713 (Apr 3, 2011)

All three of these are at approximately nine or ten weeks, strains unknown.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 3, 2011)

Pic one looks like it needs at least a week, if not two. 
Pic two looks finished to me, but it's just the top...
Pic three needs about a week
Pic four two weeks I'd say


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all I need an opinion on this plant of mine she's 5 weeks flowering allready and she vegged till she was 17" tall. Shes now 32" and 31" respectfully. What do you all think about 4 more weeks or so?

Peace out,
zoso914


----------



## suchnsuch (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's a few shots of my Bagseed, Chem Dawg & Grape Ape. They're in week 8 of flowering.

I have them all crowded under a 250 Metal Halide. The Grape seems to have responded the best, with big healthy buds all over. The Chem stretched quite a bit,(middle) but she has a nice tiara on the top


----------



## kush714 (Apr 4, 2011)

Heres 2 different strains, both just over 8 weeks into 12/12 cycle. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 4, 2011)

What do you think? are they done yet?


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 4, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> What do you think? are they done yet? View attachment 1532244View attachment 1532245View attachment 1532247View attachment 1532249


Another 3 weeks at least.


----------



## erokb (Apr 4, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> Another 3 weeks at least.


 Really? I was thinking like 6.


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 4, 2011)

kush714 said:


> View attachment 1531985View attachment 1531981View attachment 1531982View attachment 1531983View attachment 1531980View attachment 1531984Heres 2 different strains, both just over 8 weeks into 12/12 cycle. Let me know what you think.


I'd say take the first one down soonish (within a week), and maybe let the other one go for another week or so, let it yellow up some more. That tall cola got me excited.


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 4, 2011)

erokb said:


> Really? I was thinking like 6.


Lol yea you're probably right, I was guessing he was further along with a very poor light source. Maybe the fan leaves are just N deficient, but seemed to have started yellowing.


----------



## erokb (Apr 4, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> Lol yea you're probably right, I was guessing he was further along with a very poor light source. Maybe the fan leaves are just N deficient, but seemed to have started yellowing.


I don't know what's wrong with his leaves, once mine get a few (3-5)weeks into flowering the leaves start shading and dropping anyway so I dont use those as any form of frame of reference. The bud just looks small to me, like it hasn't taken its full shape yet and has about a month before it even starts to swell.


Looking back those leaves are pretty yellow, but that doesn't change my estimate on the bud. Do you mind sharing your setup Joker?


----------



## kush714 (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks *infinitescrog*, I was thinking a day or 2 on the first one, and 1 more week for the other. what you think, and yes the tall cola is exciting. It was my first LST on that one. thanks again for the feedback.


----------



## MTgirl (Apr 4, 2011)

Whatcha guys think? Bagseed on 12/12 for 8 wks 2 days. It went hermi and I fought it!

Cola is longer than a lighter.
 

Nuggets


Plant


Thanks for your input!!!


----------



## infinitescrog (Apr 4, 2011)

erokb said:


> I don't know what's wrong with his leaves, once mine get a few (3-5)weeks into flowering the leaves start shading and dropping anyway so I dont use those as any form of frame of reference. The bud just looks small to me, like it hasn't taken its full shape yet and has about a month before it even starts to swell.
> 
> 
> Looking back those leaves are pretty yellow, but that doesn't change my estimate on the bud. Do you mind sharing your setup Joker?


Towards the end of the plants life cycle it will start taking stored food from it's leaves to pump up the buds because it knows it is dying. This causes yellowing. I trim my plants as they flower so I never notice anyways.


----------



## erokb (Apr 4, 2011)

infinitescrog said:


> Towards the end of the plants life cycle it will start taking stored food from it's leaves to pump up the buds because it knows it is dying. This causes yellowing. I trim my plants as they flower so I never notice anyways.


Yeah I figured that's what was going on with mine. I just pull them off when they turn and let the plant recover on its own. His buds don't look that old though. Just my thoughts.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 4, 2011)

erokb said:


> I don't know what's wrong with his leaves, once mine get a few (3-5)weeks into flowering the leaves start shading and dropping anyway so I dont use those as any form of frame of reference. The bud just looks small to me, like it hasn't taken its full shape yet and has about a month before it even starts to swell.
> 
> 
> Looking back those leaves are pretty yellow, but that doesn't change my estimate on the bud. Do you mind sharing your setup Joker?


I don't mind sharing my setup, but I think you are already right. I may have gotten ahead of myself with excitement. I'll give it at least another 3 weeks before I put more pictures up an ask for an update of opinions. Generally should 3/4 of the plant have dark red hairs? i've heard that if you catch it RIGHT before it starts to turn red you'll get the best cerebral high out of the bud. I thought once the hairs start to gain the reddish hairs they begin to lose potency. Then again looking at what most people post as finished product they are covered in deep dark red hairs with very few if any white hairs left. Thanks for all the input and help.


----------



## erokb (Apr 4, 2011)

The pistils sometimes turn colors, its when the trichomes turn red and start to breakdown is when you have problems. Pistils will die if pollenated but what color they stay if any is all up to genetics. Normally though they turn and go back into the calyx near harvest during the swell.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 4, 2011)

MTgirl said:


> Whatcha guys think? Bagseed on 12/12 for 8 wks 2 days. It went hermi and I fought it!
> 
> Cola is longer than a lighter.
> View attachment 1532337
> ...


lol wow man check out my AK grow under signature and look at the first few pics of my plants lol mainly cause we used the same reflective insulation lol I was looking at ur bottom pic and I was like hey...did he steal my photo???lol obviously you didnt when I looked closer but lol twas funny to me


----------



## alexander.h.sarabi (Apr 4, 2011)

Here are a couple of photos of a Romberry strain that i have been flowering for a little over 6 weeks, let me know what you guys think and approximately how much longer i need. 




Thanks guys, and sorry about the photo quality.


----------



## MTgirl (Apr 4, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> lol wow man check out my AK grow under signature and look at the first few pics of my plants lol mainly cause we used the same reflective insulation lol I was looking at ur bottom pic and I was like hey...did he steal my photo???lol obviously you didnt when I looked closer but lol twas funny to me


Yup our rooms ARE similar...LOL! BTW...I am a wooooman LOL. Now, I just wish I could get an answer to my post...sigh.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 4, 2011)

MTgirl said:


> Yup our rooms ARE similar...LOL! BTW...I am a wooooman LOL. Now, I just wish I could get an answer to my post...sigh.


lol ya i noticed that after my post lol umm...id say in response to ur post 1 week maybe 2 depending on trich color...if you cant tell that way id go by fan leaf nitro drain and also like what was being spoken of above here when the pistals turn brown or have mostly retreated back into the calyx post in a week so we can see whats up...you dont want to harvest to early..just a tad late is good "I think" but thats me


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 4, 2011)

seeing as I have no idea to ur strain  am more then happy to guide you threw tho if you keep me posted


----------



## MTgirl (Apr 5, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> seeing as I have no idea to ur strain  am more then happy to guide you threw tho if you keep me posted


From the looks of this bagseed it is indica dominant. Thinking it is an autoflower too. To make the "feat" of removing male balls a bit easier, I chopped about 1/3 of the leaves off the mid/lower region. I have a microscope and the trichs are about 10% amber. About 40% cloudy and the rest are still clear. Leaves that are still on the plant are green, but on the lighter side. Thanks for your help +rep.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 5, 2011)

erokb said:


> The pistils sometimes turn colors, its when the trichomes turn red and start to breakdown is when you have problems. Pistils will die if pollenated but what color they stay if any is all up to genetics. Normally though they turn and go back into the calyx near harvest during the swell.


I would need a magnifying glass to see the trichomes, right? There is no way to see it with the naked eye, is there? Thanks for all the help. I'll probably leave them for another 3 weeks and repost pictures to see what you think then.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

marijane89 said:


> I just received my white widow seeds any tips on how to grow this special strains? Is it ok for outdooor grow?


it would be fine for outdoors. but i always prefer indoor. but thats cuz i live in new england... and its a lil harder to grow outdoors than cali for florida. heres a link to my 1st White Widow grow. i got 3 1/2 ounces dry off her using ONLY CFL's.. adn only vegged for 3 weeks. I harvested at 8 weeks. but it coulda probly went another week or so. but theres alotta useful info throughout that thread. hope it helps. the link will bring u to page 69 with all the harvest pics. if u have any other questions u can PM me and ill do my best 2 help. heres the link.

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

SnakierGrizzly said:


> im using cheap as T5 florescent its taking FOREVER


you should buy sum CFL's instead mannn.. CFL's work GREAT as long as u have enough and place them correctly. i pulled 3 1/2 ounces dry from my white widow plant.. and i only used cfl's. heres the link again.
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html
check out how i have it all setup. how far away do u have the lights? u wanna keep them close.. like 1 1/2-2 inches away... cuz once you move them like 3-4 inches away... the intensity/lumens drop VERY QUICKLY! about 5 inches away the lumesn drop by about 50%. just grab sum CFL's... adn get sum clamps from Wal Mart.. theyre like 6 or 7 bucks.. adn they have clamps and u can hang them from jsut about anywhere adn u can move them around easily..... 

i had mine in my closet... adn tied shoelaces to the pole going across the top of my closet (ghetto.. i know. lol) adn just clamped the lights right to them. adn moved them up and down as needed. heres a link to walmarts page showin the clamps im talkin about.
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Grip-37265-Clamp-On-Work-Light-with-6-Ft.-Cord/14698605?findingMethod=rr

and heres what im talkin about by surrounding the CFL's. i know i have better pics on my thread.. but theres just so many pages to go thru ya know?




and heres what i got for a harvest from just using the CFL's....






getglazed said:


> That was just one bud that was a rough average of all the other buds. {I have been staring at it all day wondering what to do}
> The Trics are milky but since its Jack Herer, I know it takes longer for the trics to change {although, I have also heard that the Indicas are more trichome predictable than sativas or some uber hi ends. {something about the sativas are slower to mature and trics change proportionally slower}
> 
> I am not sure what the white is - too much light and poor chorolphyl production? under the scope it looks unique and almost no spacing between the trics


was the bud that u clipped off kinda hidden?? i know ive cut off lil sample buds before... adn the side/part of the bud thats tucked away inside the cola always seems to be MUCH lighter green.. sum times almost white. and i think its because it doesnt get as much light. thats just my guees tho..


----------



## biggums91 (Apr 5, 2011)

A Bag Seed Grow


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 5, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> I would need a magnifying glass to see the trichomes, right? There is no way to see it with the naked eye, is there? Thanks for all the help. I'll probably leave them for another 3 weeks and repost pictures to see what you think then.


you dont really need any sort of magnifycation...i can see the trichs with my glasses on...when there fully done...they should be big enough by then...I can actually see the heads of them on my AK's with my but ass naked eye  but a magnifying glass or scope would be best cause then you can really get in there and look and you wont have to make any type of unkown judgements  cherio


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 5, 2011)

About 4 weeks????????????????????


----------



## Jingle (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 1534485View attachment 1534478

Alright guys, Its a barneys flower power Auto, any ideas on how long left...


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 5, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> See thread title...


Yes I did Did you see my post Skunk II I was asking how much longer there and u gave no response?

Peace out,
zoso914


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 5, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> Hi all I need an opinion on this plant of mine she's 5 weeks flowering allready and she vegged till she was 17" tall. Shes now 32" and 31" respectfully. What do you all think about 4 more weeks or so?
> 
> Peace out,
> zoso914


 Hello Wolverine I would really appreciate a little feedback please.


----------



## snufkin22 (Apr 5, 2011)

First Grow so feedback would be appreciated...
Just some Info: the plant is a 'Power Plant' - grown from a clone (easy to get here in the Netherlands).
currently I am at day 68 (veg)/54 of flowering (12/12)... was thinking to chop them down in a few days, so a quick feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## hotdogtc90 (Apr 5, 2011)

View attachment 1534878View attachment 1534877how much longer?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 5, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> Yes I did Did you see my post Skunk II I was asking how much longer there and u gave no response?
> 
> Peace out,
> zoso914


No offense man, but the thread is whether the plants are "finished", not "how much longer?" That response was because the pics you posted weren't even close to being done. These pics here, the first three are hard to tell for sure, but it looks like you have several weeks to go. At least. That last pic only looks to be a month into flowering...


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 5, 2011)

snufkin22 said:


> First Grow so feedback would be appreciated...
> Just some Info: the plant is a 'Power Plant' - grown from a clone (easy to get here in the Netherlands).
> currently I am at day 68 (veg)/54 of flowering (12/12)... was thinking to chop them down in a few days, so a quick feedback would be appreciated.


Tough to tell from those pics... try a close up zoom. Looks good but id wait till all the hairs are red.... but without a microscope you cant know for sure


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 5, 2011)

hotdogtc90 said:


> View attachment 1534878View attachment 1534877how much longer?


A week at least.


----------



## hotdogtc90 (Apr 5, 2011)

thanks wolve for the advice


----------



## mully1982 (Apr 6, 2011)

Not the best pics but any idea when they'll be ready to chop? Cheers


----------



## erokb (Apr 6, 2011)

Hypothetically speaking, how much longer would a bud that looked like this usually take to finish up?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> No offense man, but the thread is whether the plants are "finished", not "how much longer?" That response was because the pics you posted weren't even close to being done. These pics here, the first three are hard to tell for sure, but it looks like you have several weeks to go. At least. That last pic only looks to be a month into flowering...


no offense man but who cares really...it turned into "how much longer...If I were to ask if my plants are finished and someone responded a simple no...what would this site be?full of yes/no/maybe so? And then any usual persons next question would be after hearing no is "ok well then how much longer you think"...hence people skip all the BS and get straight to the point?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 6, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> no offense man but who cares really...it turned into "how much longer...If I were to ask if my plants are finished and someone responded a simple no...what would this site be?full of yes/no/maybe so? And then any usual persons next question would be after hearing no is "ok well then how much longer you think"...hence people skip all the BS and get straight to the point?


My point is I'm not wasting my time going through everyones pics to give timelines.


----------



## jjburnout (Apr 6, 2011)

G13 Labs Blue Venom. 600 watt HPS, day 39. Im thinking 2 maybe 2.5 weeks?
View attachment 1536242View attachment 1536243View attachment 1536244View attachment 1536245View attachment 1536246View attachment 1536247View attachment 1536248View attachment 1536249View attachment 1536250View attachment 1536251


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

Is she ready? she is coming down tonight..
















and last a lil Sweet deep Grapefruit X pk bud porn for you at 10 days cure!


----------



## d6520 (Apr 6, 2011)

sick!!!..... how long are u gon cure??? and tell us how much yield u got...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

d6520 said:


> sick!!!..... how long are u gon cure??? and tell us how much yield u got...


Well off the first one the nug shot its been curing for 10 days and i got about 3/4 of an ounce off her i still have about a 1/2 ounce left in cure and it will stay there at least until the others are ready to get the cure maybe another wek or so i'll smoke on that whille the rest get funky..Thanks for the comp..


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> My point is I'm not wasting my time going through everyones pics to give timelines.


and mine is it's not ur thread so dont worry about it then.. dudes just trying to get help..anyone can go threw the thread and say yup its done...nope not yet...almost ..im pretty sure he is aware of the Header for this thread as well...


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 6, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> and mine is it's not ur thread so dont worry about it then.. dudes just trying to get help..anyone can go threw the thread and say yup its done...nope not yet...almost ..im pretty sure he is aware of the Header for this thread as well...


Point taken.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Is she ready? she is coming down tonight..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ready as she'll ever be.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 6, 2011)

right on wolverine thanks for the ups!!


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

dam stink that looks delecious as hell lol


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Are these done?
Dinafem Roadrunner


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Point taken.


that is a badass avatar pic thats for dam sure  haha you should edit a bong into the pic...make it siting right next to him


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

luckydog82 said:


> Are these done?
> Dinafem Roadrunner


 
brown hairs...nicely swolen calyx's...trich production looks superb  nice and frosty...N drain in leaves...how many weeks it been thus far??? Have you been able to inspect trich color at all?or no? ive wanted to try road runner they look in bud production


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

have you flushed yet too?If not I would start to then plan to harvest soon after...checked ur journal Nice Ladys  and I say ya the runner is done..of course that totaly up to you when u want...Ive read you should let them go a little longer then recomended on the sites pages and seed packs and such...


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 6, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> brown hairs...nicely swolen calyx's...trich production looks superb  nice and frosty...N drain in leaves...how many weeks it been thus far??? Have you been able to inspect trich color at all?or no? ive wanted to try road runner they look in bud production


 It gives a 60-70 day from seed but it has to be at least 70 now if not more,I haven't checked the trichs gave my scope away and need to get another 1 ,spending all my money on weed waiting for this bitch to finish


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

luckydog82 said:


> It gives a 60-70 day from seed but it has to be at least 70 now if not more,I haven't checked the trichs gave my scope away and need to get another 1 ,spending all my money on weed waiting for this bitch to finish


haha ya i feel ya on the bud situation  70days if not more..ok have you flushed yet??have you even been useing nutes?sorry I didnt read threw all of it


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah I've been flushing with molasses and water since last week and nothing in 2 days I don't want them soaking wet when I cut


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

well if your up for it and ur as sure as I am that there done  id start the chop process...and if you want you could cut the buds that look most done off and let the other lower node buds grow a bit more...ive read up on doing this with regular strains but cant find anything on doing it to autos...im going to try it on my AK's at the end of the month to experiment on what will hapen exactly and then post a thread


----------



## luckydog82 (Apr 6, 2011)

I done the partial harvest myself before but the popcorn buds don't fill out fuck all and I need the room to repot my vegging plants before I flip the lights when the haze auto is finished


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 6, 2011)

you could prolly go another week but trichs might be more amber then anything but who knws  we cnt really tell..but with good judgement and keen eyes you could get a glimpse of mose trich heads on ur plant unless theres so many trichs there woven together lol


----------



## realnyjuggalo23 (Apr 6, 2011)

View attachment 1536903View attachment 1536900 whut do u think...how long, sorry all sideways.......


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 6, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> that is a badass avatar pic thats for dam sure  haha you should edit a bong into the pic...make it siting right next to him


Thanks man, I liked it the second I found it. It's dat biblical bush-t-burn.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 7, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Thanks man, I liked it the second I found it. It's dat biblical bush-t-burn.


Tht bush could possibly be a burning Branchy Lowryder...never knw tho


----------



## Hydroctopus (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm 4 weeks into flowering.... how much longer? I have a bunch of different strains in there, Sour Diesel, Confidential Cheese, Blueberry Cheese, Chernobyl, and Super Grape Ape.












My grow journal is here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/417369-mmj-400w-mh-hydro-grow.html


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 7, 2011)

Hydroctopus said:


> I'm 4 weeks into flowering.... how much longer? I have a bunch of different strains in there, Sour Diesel, Confidential Cheese, Blueberry Cheese, Chernobyl, and Super Grape Ape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your looking at another 4 to 6 weeks there bud...but Id go by what trich mix your going to want..so if you have a scope ur good to go ...is that sour D or sour G?...there looking fantastic and healthy keep it up and you should have some PHAT sticky buds


----------



## noxiously (Apr 7, 2011)

Strain is Ice....8 1/2 weeks flowering....seems very very small for the time period, but I wonder if they are close to being done since it says it takes 8 to 9 weeks.










First five are the same plant.....


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 7, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> Tht bush could possibly be a burning Branchy Lowryder...never knw tho


Nope, it's a super cropped Super Lemon Haze a blazin!


----------



## sticky.thumb (Apr 7, 2011)

Hey any help here would be appreciated, I basically need to know if I should flush now or is it too late? How much longer do you think? thanks






Below is her top bud





And a mid bud





more mid buds


----------



## Ansom (Apr 7, 2011)

View attachment 1538701View attachment 1538702View attachment 1538703

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 7, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Nope, it's a super cropped Super Lemon Haze a blazin!


lol fo sho


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 8, 2011)

6 weeks into flowering any opinions?on how much longer?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

Ansom said:


> View attachment 1538701View attachment 1538702View attachment 1538703
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


If its an Auot bro most likely a few more weeks 2-4 so best bet would be to post pics every so often here so we can knw for sure as time progresses


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> View attachment 1539250View attachment 1539249View attachment 1539248View attachment 1539247View attachment 15392466 weeks into flowering any opinions?on how much longer?


From what I can see..2 weeks maybe longer...longer as In "depending on how DONE you want them to be  keep us posted these next 2 weeks so we can help you along in anyway...do you have a scope?She is looking beautiful by the way  Whatsthat smaller plant you got there???


----------



## noxiously (Apr 8, 2011)

Any help would be appreciated. *Strain is Ice....8 1/2 weeks flowering....seems very very small for the time period, but I wonder if they are close to being done since it says it takes 8 to 9 weeks.










First five are the same plant.....



*


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

is she ready?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

jabkiller said:


> View attachment 1539498
> is she ready?


she is just starting to produce trichs and pistals post more pics in about 4weeks if non auto and about 2 weeks for auto


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> she is just starting to produce trichs and pistals post more pics in about 4weeks if non auto and about 2 weeks for auto


shes been producing crystals but the heavy rain nocked em of like 3 days ago


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

these pics are newer


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

jabkiller said:


> these pics are newerView attachment 1539549View attachment 1539545


Can tell that trich production is increaseing  post some pics round the 20th how old are they?


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

dont know exactly how old planted back in november under 24hr moved outside in like february


----------



## sticky.thumb (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey any help here would be appreciated, I basically need to know if I should flush now or is it too late? How much longer do you think? thanks






Below is her top bud





And a mid bud





more mid buds


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

sticky.thumb said:


> Hey any help here would be appreciated, I basically need to know if I should flush now or is it too late? How much longer do you think? thanks
> 
> 
> > what strain is it and how far along are you??


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 8, 2011)

jabkiller said:


> dont know exactly how old planted back in november under 24hr moved outside in like february


Is it an auto?


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 8, 2011)

no just some mid seeds


----------



## Ansom (Apr 8, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> If its an Auot bro most likely a few more weeks 2-4 so best bet would be to post pics every so often here so we can knw for sure as time progresses


Thanks for looking Killer. This strain is not an auto though it is Permafrost and on the 11th will be 9 weeks. Ive heard sativas can go for 13-14 weeks maybe even more depending but this is a cross and I believe it shows indica traits as well so If a want a heady high I was thinking about watering one more time on the 11th-12 and then waiting a week and chopping. That will be 10 weeks What do you think?


----------



## Hydroctopus (Apr 8, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> Your looking at another 4 to 6 weeks there bud...but Id go by what trich mix your going to want..so if you have a scope ur good to go ...is that sour D or sour G?...there looking fantastic and healthy keep it up and you should have some PHAT sticky buds


Is there an FAQ on the trichome vs. "effect" and harvesting details? I need a microscope anyway, now I have yet another excuse to buy one .


----------



## sticky.thumb (Apr 8, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> sticky.thumb said:
> 
> 
> > Hey any help here would be appreciated, I basically need to know if I should flush now or is it too late? How much longer do you think? thanks
> ...


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

A reminder to all those who talk about buying microscopes and jewelers loops, I have a simple 12MP Digital Camera, and ON the closeup setting, you can take a picture, and then zoom in to look at the tricromes, it's worked brilliantly for me. And it can for you too if you already have the camera.

Just trying to save some people a little money if I can.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

jjburnout said:


> ?????? =)


Looked at the pics, give another week or 2, you may wanna start flushing now. Once it's dry again, if your gonna do a second flush, do so with ice water. It mimics first frost and will put the last couple days of bud production into overdrive. I also recommend leaving them in COMPLETE darkness for 72 hours before harvest.
But the flushing and darkness are optional, just methods used to get a little more weight and potency. But in 2 weeks it should be ready.


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 8, 2011)

And I hate to repeat my post, but it ended up on the bottom of the last page, and I thought people about to harvest should have this



dajosh42069 said:


> A reminder to all those who talk about buying microscopes and jewelers loops, I have a simple 12MP Digital Camera, and ON the closeup setting, you can take a picture, and then zoom in to look at the tricromes, it's worked brilliantly for me. And it can for you too if you already have the camera.
> 
> Just trying to save some people a little money if I can.


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 8, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> From what I can see..2 weeks maybe longer...longer as In "depending on how DONE you want them to be  keep us posted these next 2 weeks so we can help you along in anyway...do you have a scope?She is looking beautiful by the way  Whatsthat smaller plant you got there???


thanx killer,ill keep ya posted yeah magnifyinglass type of scope thing.the smaller plants are lst just put some lst into flowering.just testing out some supercropping techniques and i cant be any more happier with the topped progress.regards


----------



## mushroom man (Apr 8, 2011)

10 weeks first grow 460 cfl ,they done yet


----------



## noxiously (Apr 8, 2011)

*Any help would be appreciated. Strain is Ice....8 1/2 weeks flowering....seems very very small for the time period, but I wonder if they are close to being done since it says it takes 8 to 9 weeks.










First five are the same plant.....



*


----------



## mister632 (Apr 8, 2011)

as you can see there are two plants, i know that tall one is not done yet for sure, but i would like to know how many more weeks i would have to wait so i can smoke it, the other one is almost done but i am not sure when to cut it down, if you can let me know i would appreciate it, any questions about it feel free to ask, an sorry for the shitty pictures i forgot how to turn off the flash on my camera. ha, thx in advance! btw these are my first 2 plants that i ever growed.


----------



## UGA (Apr 8, 2011)

mushroom, that is a confusing plant. buds are nice an ripe but i can't really tell on the trichomes. can you get an up close picture?


noxious, you are a few days, maybe a week from ready. 


the way i chop mine is when the top of the plants trichomes are amber the middle will be milky and the bottom clear. so then i get a little of everything.
so even though i might be smoking the same strain from day to day its a different high each time.


----------



## UGA (Apr 8, 2011)

mister, both of those plants have a ways to go.


----------



## mister632 (Apr 8, 2011)

@UGA how long would each plant take? the one plant i would imagine not as long as the other plant would both are bag seeds btw, and also thx for the quick reply!


----------



## noxiously (Apr 8, 2011)

UGA said:


> noxious, you are a few days, maybe a week from ready.


 Thanks UGA, I've been checking the trichomes but none of them are even the slightest bit amber. At best, they are some where around 75% milky 25% clear still, been that way for two weeks. Is that a normal occurrence? How long after the trichomes start turning milky does it usually take before they start turning amber. I was wanting them to reach the point where they are 10% amber 80% milky and 10% clear.


BTW, the leaves haven't even started to turn yellow yet. I thought during the flowering process the leaves, especially the lower ones will turn yellow from using up all the nitrogen. Would that be due to still feeding them with a 10-54-10 fert, full strength?


----------



## mushroom man (Apr 8, 2011)

no i cant only got a ph for a camra


----------



## UGA (Apr 9, 2011)

yes, switch to pure water. you don't want a bunch of chemicals floating around in the plant when you chop because then you will end up smoking those chemicals.

be patient and watch those trichomes, shouldn't take too much longer.



mister i would *guess* 6 or 7 weeks. how long have they been flowering, most plants need 8 or 9 weeks.


----------



## Benzfrd (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys Let me know what you think of this Lady. She is a Short term Amnesia on week 10. Is she ready yet ?? Thank you in advance.


.


----------



## tealeafdancer (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey guys, would like to know how long i should flower this plant (my first) before i get to harvest and smoke that shit up. The buds aren't swelling as much as i hoped yet but there are stigma all over the things.


----------



## mister632 (Apr 9, 2011)

UGA said:


> yes, switch to pure water. you don't want a bunch of chemicals floating around in the plant when you chop because then you will end up smoking those chemicals.
> 
> be patient and watch those trichomes, shouldn't take too much longer.
> 
> ...


i been flowering them for about 4 to 5 weeks i think, not sure, but the one has been vegged longer than the other plant before i switched both of them on 12/12


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 9, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> A reminder to all those who talk about buying microscopes and jewelers loops, I have a simple 12MP Digital Camera, and ON the closeup setting, you can take a picture, and then zoom in to look at the tricromes, it's worked brilliantly for me. And it can for you too if you already have the camera.
> 
> Just trying to save some people a little money if I can.


i use my rifle scope but looking thru it backwards and it zooms right up on it


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 9, 2011)

Hydroctopus said:


> Is there an FAQ on the trichome vs. "effect" and harvesting details? I need a microscope anyway, now I have yet another excuse to buy one .


you can find all sorts of stuff on google  Just have to type the right thing...but ya there are things out there...just make sure u read more then one thing about the same subject matter that way u knw ur getting the right information


----------



## UGA (Apr 9, 2011)

mister632 said:


> i been flowering them for about 4 to 5 weeks i think, not sure, but the one has been vegged longer than the other plant before i switched both of them on 12/12


????? that doesn't sound right.

im not sur what to tell you, they don't look very far along. i would have guessed the one with smaller buds is 1 week into flower and the other plants 2 weeks, if that into flower.

maybe start you own thread and someone a little more knowledgable than myself will reply.


----------



## mushroom man (Apr 9, 2011)

here is the best i ccan do with my ph


----------



## UGA (Apr 9, 2011)

ya, not ready yet, relax though. those look like they will be pretty good once they are ready.

get a magnifying glass, rifle scope or something and just check the trichomes. those buds look nice man, good job on your grow.


----------



## AMK792 (Apr 10, 2011)

I know i have 3-6 weeks before they are ready but I wanted advice, im still new at this, all plants are bagseed started 1-1-11, and are at all different stages, here are a few pics.... thank you


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 10, 2011)

For better result you can search the thread inside to Rollitup search section !
And also you can join into the discussion room for better result!


----------



## Crystalcrazy (Apr 11, 2011)

I've been growing these since November, put them onto 12/12 in January. I took these pictures today, are they ready?


----------



## tryingtobenice (Apr 11, 2011)

How much more time for the cheese? Your advice was spot-on last time I asked. Would you take another shot at estimating time?

Thanks.


----------



## booz3 (Apr 11, 2011)

how long? this is auto llr2 under 12/12


----------



## jabkiller (Apr 11, 2011)

I took some pics through a microscope of a leave... more difficult than i thought


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 11, 2011)

View attachment 1545577View attachment 1545576View attachment 1545575View attachment 1545574View attachment 1545573View attachment 1545572View attachment 1545571View attachment 1545570these were taken on said dates in photos. Random bag seed. More sativa I think


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 11, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> View attachment 1545577View attachment 1545576View attachment 1545575View attachment 1545574View attachment 1545573View attachment 1545572View attachment 1545571View attachment 1545570these were taken on said dates in photos. Random bag seed. More sativa I think


The pics are awful, but it looks done.


----------



## zmansmoke (Apr 11, 2011)

how about this first pic cheese outdoors since feb /1/11 puple gorilia and hindu kush all three started to flower on the first feb.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 12, 2011)

white widow at 52 days..

13 weeks total age..

400 watt hps heavy 16 nutes last week just been using molasses and water...when to harvest?

the last picture has two plants, the one on the left is the white widow, right is blue dream at same age.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

zmansmoke said:


> View attachment 1545796View attachment 1545795View attachment 1545794View attachment 1545793View attachment 1545774View attachment 1545773View attachment 1545792how about thisView attachment 1545772 first pic cheese outdoors since feb /1/11 puple gorilia and hindu kush all three started to flower on the first feb.


kinda hard to tell since the pics arent that close up.... but i gotta say... that purple gorilla is lookin NICE man! very nice color to it... probly a week 1/2 to 2 weeks.. since ur probly right around week 8/9 of flowering right now. u want the red hairs to start receding back in the bud a little.. adn that cheese looks GREAT man! very frosty. +Rep for those ladiess



bonghittersanber said:


> white widow at 52 days..
> 
> 13 weeks total age..
> 
> ...


about a couple more weeks man. still got a good amount of white hairs left.. theyll start to change over more soon. adn start to recede back into the bud. looks good tho. one of my 1st grows was white widow... i harvested at 8 1/2 weeks... adn wish i waited a lil longer. i grew a couple more WW's after as well.. adn they did best wen harvested around 10 weeks. it'll be worth the wait. they put on alotta weight... especially in the last couple weeks. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

AMK792 said:


> I know i have 3-6 weeks before they are ready but I wanted advice, im still new at this, all plants are bagseed started 1-1-11, and are at all different stages, here are a few pics.... thank you


yea theyre comin along pretty nice. =) but yeaa like u said... deff like anothedr 5-6 weeks. one of the pics looks like the plant might be a hermie... hard to tell tho. you done see any bannana lookin things poppin out right? or any yellow dust? if soo.. u wanna get that out of ur grow room asap! or ur plants will be LOADED with seeds.. trust me. lol. i let a hermie grow out b4... and damnnn... it sucked. lol. like a couple hundred seeds at least! lol.



Crystalcrazy said:


> I've been growing these since November, put them onto 12/12 in January. I took these pictures today, are they ready?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow.... theyve been flowering for a WHILE!! lol. look good to me man. dont see ANY white hairs at all! lol. what are you flwoering under??



tryingtobenice said:


> How much more time for the cheese? Your advice was spot-on last time I asked. Would you take another shot at estimating time?
> 
> Thanks.View attachment 1544949


i knwo i didnt give u advice last time... soo youll probly want that persons opinion... but if u can get a closer/better colored pic. i could give u my opinion.. just hard to tell.. 



booz3 said:


> View attachment 1545106View attachment 1545105 how long? this is auto llr2 under 12/12


how long has it been on 12/12 for? buds look kinda small.. but do look close to being done.. maybe another week or so. if u can. post pics in another week. a lil closer up if you could.



jabkiller said:


> I took some pics through a microscope of a leave... more difficult than i thought


lol.. ooo man. takin pics of trichs is VERY hard!! lol. ive tried it a couple times.. adn it is almost impossible to get a clear shot of them.. soo +Rep to you! lol. still all look cloudy to me tho.. once they start turning amber. you will deff see the difference. good luck man.


----------



## r1tony (Apr 12, 2011)

Critical + DinaFem Seeds

58 days flowering.

Here are pics. How much longer?

























ty.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 12, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> white widow at 52 days..
> 
> 13 weeks total age..
> 
> ...


If your going for weight Id wait another few weeks but if you want a uplifting high and want to walk aroung laughing ur balls off.. alot of people like to harvest at 8-10 weeks flower for this but thats ur decision bro  they look wonderful tho WAYYYY FAT


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 12, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Critical + DinaFem Seeds
> 
> 58 days flowering.
> 
> ...


3-maybe 4 more weeks...watch those trichs wait for them to get to ur certain mix or what ever you desire in a high then chop her down


----------



## r1tony (Apr 12, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> 3-maybe 4 more weeks...watch those trichs wait for them to get to ur certain mix or what ever you desire in a high then chop her down



WHAT?!! this is suppose to flower in 53-56 days.. I am at 58 and 3-4 more weeks? Seriously?

The leaves are starting to yellow and look like getting ready to die know its not nute burn or anything cause other plants are great and this one was too until starting last week which was about 50+ days so I just thought it was nearing end.

EDIT: Maybe so I am reading other growers go 70 days on this strain.. shit if I known this I would grew super lemon again.. I wanted something shorter!!


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 12, 2011)

r1tony said:


> WHAT?!! this is suppose to flower in 53-56 days.. I am at 58 and 3-4 more weeks? Seriously?
> 
> The leaves are starting to yellow and look like getting ready to die know its not nute burn or anything cause other plants are great and this one was too until starting last week which was about 50+ days so I just thought it was nearing end.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe so I am reading other growers go 70 days on this strain.. shit if I known this I would grew super lemon again.. I wanted something shorter!!


sorry was only going by ur trichs...didnt see full plant pic or bud pic so couldnt really give ya a good estimate but still 2 weeks at the least...im seeing alot of clear trichs with little milky...dont go by manufactures date the plant will tell you when there done...


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2011)

yeaaa i never listen to the manufactures dates... theres so many diff phenos.. and climate issues/ lighting that will change the time the plant finishes.. best to just check the trichs... and if u have no scope... look at the hairs... wait till 3/4 of the hairs are red/orange... adn u see them starting to recede abck into the bud..... if ur not sure if theyre done. then wait another week... it'll be well worth it. plants pack on all their weight at the end of flowering.... the best thing to remember is this.............

you never hear of people harvesting their plant too LATE... but you ALWAYS heat of people harvesting their plants too EARLY........ you dont wnana put 12-13 weeks of effort into a plant... and have it not be at its full potential because you couldnt wait an extra week or two... if u can wait 12-13 weeks.... u can wait 2 more. ** R1Tony... this is NOT directed towards you man. lol. im just rambling on.. adn jsut sayin this as a general rule of thumb (green thumb)


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey guys this is my first indoor grow. about how much longer you think she needs? the upper half seems almost done and the bottom half is half ready and there is still new bud sites popping up on the bottom. how am i gonna crop the top half and leave the rest going?


----------



## booz3 (Apr 12, 2011)

Under 12/12 they are since march 4th this is becouse of ww.but this plant start to flower march 2.Yes buds ar small i think that they dont get enought light becouse of ww. Next week i'll make better pictures. Oh and i almost forgot as a breeder says they should be ready march 21-26

Thanks for the help. Appreciate this good luck to u


----------



## AMK792 (Apr 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yea theyre comin along pretty nice. =) but yeaa like u said... deff like anothedr 5-6 weeks. one of the pics looks like the plant might be a hermie... hard to tell tho. you done see any bannana lookin things poppin out right? or any yellow dust? if soo.. u wanna get that out of ur grow room asap! or ur plants will be LOADED with seeds.. trust me. lol. i let a hermie grow out b4... and damnnn... it sucked. lol. like a couple hundred seeds at least! lol.
> 
> 
> where will the banana looking things be growing from???? I have some new growth where there used to be a bud and it looks like a fat short banana but it has a long single white hair coming from it like it is a new flower about to bloom, or will they grow out from the buds? im new at this still so any correct advice would be great, thanks


----------



## r1tony (Apr 12, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> sorry was only going by ur trichs...didnt see full plant pic or bud pic so couldnt really give ya a good estimate but still 2 weeks at the least...im seeing alot of clear trichs with little milky...dont go by manufactures date the plant will tell you when there done...


Right on right on.. plus rep thanks!


----------



## r1tony (Apr 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i never listen to the manufactures dates... theres so many diff phenos.. and climate issues/ lighting that will change the time the plant finishes.. best to just check the trichs... and if u have no scope... look at the hairs... wait till 3/4 of the hairs are red/orange... adn u see them starting to recede abck into the bud..... if ur not sure if theyre done. then wait another week... it'll be well worth it. plants pack on all their weight at the end of flowering.... the best thing to remember is this.............
> 
> you never hear of people harvesting their plant too LATE... but you ALWAYS heat of people harvesting their plants too EARLY........ you dont wnana put 12-13 weeks of effort into a plant... and have it not be at its full potential because you couldnt wait an extra week or two... if u can wait 12-13 weeks.... u can wait 2 more. ** R1Tony... this is NOT directed towards you man. lol. im just rambling on.. adn jsut sayin this as a general rule of thumb (green thumb)



No no.. good advice plus rep too for you thanks and I understand!


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 12, 2011)

400 watt hps

almost 8 full weeks flower


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 12, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> The pics are awful, but it looks done.


Ya my camera is like 10 years old, a big sony 3.0 megapixel. Those were taken on the 30th and there still goin, the trichs are developing slowly... just underdeveloped idk why. They did take a beating with nutrient lockout and have alot of dead leaves. Im gonna harvest around 4/20


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 12, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> 400 watt hps
> 
> almost 8 full weeks flower


ideally 2-3 weeks. Might be done in one week, but I say 2-3. Looks awesome.
Any more info? Sativa/indica?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

r1tony said:


> WHAT?!! this is suppose to flower in 53-56 days.. I am at 58 and 3-4 more weeks? Seriously?
> 
> The leaves are starting to yellow and look like getting ready to die know its not nute burn or anything cause other plants are great and this one was too until starting last week which was about 50+ days so I just thought it was nearing end.
> 
> EDIT: Maybe so I am reading other growers go 70 days on this strain.. shit if I known this I would grew super lemon again.. I wanted something shorter!!


It's really hard to tell from extreme closeups, but I'd say it's less than two weeks. Many sativa's don't get amber trich's until they're over-ripe. Post some more complete pics and I'll give you a better estimate.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 12, 2011)

comeonplantgrow said:


> Hey guys this is my first indoor grow. about how much longer you think she needs? the upper half seems almost done and the bottom half is half ready and there is still new bud sites popping up on the bottom. how am i gonna crop the top half and leave the rest going?


A long time yet. Not even close.


----------



## inafiery (Apr 12, 2011)

Back again 70 days flowering still see some clear trics also leaves changing colors fast did i flush too early


----------



## bonghittersanber (Apr 12, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> ideally 2-3 weeks. Might be done in one week, but I say 2-3. Looks awesome.
> Any more info? Sativa/indica?


its a blueberry crossed with haze i.e blue dream. its a hybrid sativa/indica i believe. i heard 8.5 weeks for flower..im at 7.5 weeks


----------



## foryoursorrows (Apr 12, 2011)

here is mine at 8 weeks...
View attachment 1547568View attachment 1547569

thanks


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

inafiery said:


> View attachment 1547352
> Back again 70 days flowering still see some clear trics also leaves changing colors fast did i flush too early


wierd theres no amber trichs yet....? it looks done to me? dont see many white hairs... and the hairs are receding back into the bud.. idk. id double check the trichs again. cuz it looks ready to me man.



foryoursorrows said:


> here is mine at 8 weeks...
> View attachment 1547568View attachment 1547569
> 
> thanks


still got a lil bit to go... id say like 2-3 weeks. wat strain? wat lights r u using? it should be further along for 8 weeks flowering..


----------



## inafiery (Apr 13, 2011)

hey there are some amber but not many should i just chop tonight


----------



## PussymOneyWeed (Apr 13, 2011)

foryoursorrows said:


> here is mine at 8 weeks...
> View attachment 1547568View attachment 1547569
> 
> thanks


It's lookin to me like you've got some light leak going on and your plant seems to be re-vegging.


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> A long time yet. Not even close.


k playboy i asked how long. but alright fasho i let it go "a long time"


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2011)

inafiery said:


> hey there are some amber but not many should i just chop tonight


if there are some amber, then yea u can chop. if ur patient enough... you can just clip off one bud 2day.. right now if u want... and hang it in front of a fan for a day or 2... or if ur really impatient (like me sumtimes. lol) u can clip off a bud. trim it. adn put ur oven on.. try to put it at like 125.. or w.e. the lowest setting is. (some oven will only go to like 200) and break the bud up into small pieces and stick it in the oven for like 5-10 mins... just check it every so often.. until its nice and dry. adn smoke it. =) and if u like the high then chop it down! the taste/high wont be AS strong as it will be wen u properly dry/cure it.. but its a good way to sample ya kno? but if i were you i'd chop her 2night. can u post another pics of the whole plant maybe? id just like to see wat she looks like. she looks really nice. love the purple


----------



## MrNique4 (Apr 13, 2011)

my speed devil af is 48 days old, first time grower trying to see if my plant is ready any help please?


----------



## Ansom (Apr 13, 2011)

Updated pics a little after 9 weeks. How long?
View attachment 1548549View attachment 1548550View attachment 1548551View attachment 1548552


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

Ansom said:


> Updated pics a little after 9 weeks. How long?
> View attachment 1548549View attachment 1548550View attachment 1548551View attachment 1548552


She has been swelling up alot looks like  The top buds seem to be toping off now  Im seeing a clear drop in pistal count..so im asumeing she is starting to wrap things up lol funny my AK's will prolly be done round same time as urs  2 more weeks and we will see her then but post us pics in bout 5 more days so we can again adjust the harvest time  im with ya G


----------



## Ansom (Apr 13, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> She has been swelling up alot looks like  The top buds seem to be toping off now  Im seeing a clear drop in pistal count..so im asumeing she is starting to wrap things up lol funny my AK's will prolly be done round same time as urs  2 more weeks and we will see her then but post us pics in bout 5 more days so we can again adjust the harvest time  im with ya G


Yes I do agree... she is definitely beefing up nicely. As for 2 weeks though I dont know if I can make it. LOL I see tons of people get shit on here for harvesting early but with my lack of funds (ie cant buy a sack) I'm needing my fix and I realize that after chop I still have to wait so Im debating 1 week instead of 2. I mean if I go another week I think I have surpassed that point of super early harvest and with in the next week or two it may come down more to preference and the type of high, strength, etc. I don't know though your thoughts? I will still post some weekend pics too. 

Quick Question: What do you mean when you say the top buds seem to be topping off as this can be just one more thing I look for in later grows.


----------



## inafiery (Apr 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> if there are some amber, then yea u can chop. if ur patient enough... you can just clip off one bud 2day.. right now if u want... and hang it in front of a fan for a day or 2... or if ur really impatient (like me sumtimes. lol) u can clip off a bud. trim it. adn put ur oven on.. try to put it at like 125.. or w.e. the lowest setting is. (some oven will only go to like 200) and break the bud up into small pieces and stick it in the oven for like 5-10 mins... just check it every so often.. until its nice and dry. adn smoke it. =) and if u like the high then chop it down! the taste/high wont be AS strong as it will be wen u properly dry/cure it.. but its a good way to sample ya kno? but if i were you i'd chop her 2night. can u post another pics of the whole plant maybe? id just like to see wat she looks like. she looks really nice. love the purple


believe it or not but that plant pretty much died my fan never kicked in and they were in 120f for a couple hours almost 50% of the plant was all shriveled and burnt. so that shows you how much damage they can take i think they were 3 weeks flowering too. i made a thread about it i only made like 3 so should be easy to find. if u zoom on the pics u can some wat see the tric colors on my phone i can zoom up pretty close i also use the radio shack but somethin tells me it makes it look clear


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

Ansom said:


> Yes I do agree... she is definitely beefing up nicely. As for 2 weeks though I dont know if I can make it. LOL I see tons of people get shit on here for harvesting early but with my lack of funds (ie cant buy a sack) I'm needing my fix and I realize that after chop I still have to wait so Im debating 1 week instead of 2. I mean if I go another week I think I have surpassed that point of super early harvest and with in the next week or two it may come down more to preference and the type of high, strength, etc. I don't know though your thoughts? I will still post some weekend pics too.
> 
> Quick Question: What do you mean when you say the top buds seem to be topping off as this can be just one more thing I look for in later grows.


ya i hear ya..and again its all up to you "I ment they arent growing anytaller at all they are swelling now "


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

comeonplantgrow said:


> k playboy i asked how long. but alright fasho i let it go "a long time"


Kinda hard to tell you how long when you're that far out broseph. Thread title about whether your plants are "finished", not how many weeks...


----------



## tryingtobenice (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok. New pics. Better pics. Out and away from the sodiums pics.

Would you be kind enough to tell me how far out my girls are?

My thanks


----------



## Jingle (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi guys...was thinking of chopping this weekend, Its 8 weeks today....Des it look like i am chopping early


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> View attachment 1548921
> Hi guys...was thinking of chopping this weekend, Its 8 weeks today....Des it look like i am chopping early


Yes, way early. That needs another 7-10 days. At least.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> View attachment 1548921
> Hi guys...was thinking of chopping this weekend, Its 8 weeks today....Des it look like i am chopping early


Edit: originally replied to wrong post. See above post.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> View attachment 1548921
> Hi guys...was thinking of chopping this weekend, Its 8 weeks today....Des it look like i am chopping early


Prolly 1 more week there should be way less pistals visable by then and fatter post then G


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

tryingtobenice said:


> Ok. New pics. Better pics. Out and away from the sodiums pics.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to tell me how far out my girls are?
> 
> My thanksView attachment 1548836View attachment 1548837


Looks ready. Though it's hard to tell with only the top view.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

tryingtobenice said:


> Ok. New pics. Better pics. Out and away from the sodiums pics.
> 
> Would you be kind enough to tell me how far out my girls are?
> 
> My thanksView attachment 1548836View attachment 1548837


Is that second pic a lower bud?How long they been flowering?Auto? She looks done to me but i need more info


----------



## Jingle (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Guys...will leave it another week so....playing the waint game...


----------



## Ansom (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> View attachment 1548921
> Hi guys...was thinking of chopping this weekend, Its 8 weeks today....Des it look like i am chopping early


You are kinda in the same boat as me but with maybe slightly more newish looking pistils. I think you will get a bit more girth if you wait one more week and the pistils should start retracting into the bud as well giving nice tighter buds. Either way though that plant looks awesome and I dont think you will be disappointed with either decision. I would say If you can smoke other weed while you wait then wait but if your counting on that for your next smoke maybe go earlier.


----------



## Ansom (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Thanks Guys...will leave it another week so....playing the waint game...


Waiting sucks... thats all lol


----------



## Jingle (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks Ansom...Ye tell me about it...Think i will wait the week though...Do you think it will fill out a bit more in a week?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Looks ready. Though it's hard to tell with only the top view.


haha @Wolverine97 dam son we on fire today wouldnt you say so yourself??lol our predictions couldnt be more accurate obviously lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 13, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> haha @Wolverine97 dam son we on fire today wouldnt you say so yourself??lol our predictions couldnt be more accurate obviously lol


That's what I meant with the c/p comment.


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you think about 12 days would be a fair estimate my friends. Appreciate all the help.

PEACE OUT,
zoso914


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 13, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> Do you think about 12 days would be a fair estimate my friends. Appreciate all the help.
> 
> PEACE OUT,
> zoso914


yes maybe sooner.


----------



## Ansom (Apr 13, 2011)

Jingle said:


> Thanks Ansom...Ye tell me about it...Think i will wait the week though...Do you think it will fill out a bit more in a week?


Mine is in the same stage and Its still getting slightly bigger and I squished a bud ( yeah I know srry couldn't resist) and its rock hard so yeah what the hey wait the 5-7 more days


----------



## HPS400power (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for taking a look at this DP Orange Bud how much longer do you think?


----------



## Crystalcrazy (Apr 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow.... theyve been flowering for a WHILE!! lol. look good to me man. dont see ANY white hairs at all! lol. what are you flwoering under?


I have done the whole thing under a 60 watt and a 30 watt CFL.


----------



## beginnerbloomer (Apr 14, 2011)

How long you all think?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

Probably not too far off.


----------



## freshman32 (Apr 14, 2011)

my ak48 is 8 1/2 weeks into flower under 600w hps is she ready?????


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

depends if you started flushing yet


----------



## freshman32 (Apr 14, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> depends if you started flushing yet


 yeah been flushing for about a week and its a organic grow, so would u say bout ready, shes just not a very frosty plant like my others thats all


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

freshman32 said:


> yeah been flushing for about a week and its a organic grow, so would u say bout ready, shes just not a very frosty plant like my others thats all


At this point you can start considering cuting them down...but I like to influence going by trich color as well  really helps you get in and really understand the plant ...she could swell a bit more I think before you cut her down....how old is the girl?what strain?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

freshman32 said:


> my ak48 is 8 1/2 weeks intoView attachment 1549746 flower under 600w hps is she ready?????


Did you flush yet??


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> Thanks for taking a look at this DP Orange Bud how much longer do you think?View attachment 1549560


How old?How long been flowering? they almost there but im not seeing N drain yet at all and there FUCKING PHAT lol wow anyway ya.. LMK


----------



## freshman32 (Apr 14, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> Did you flush yet??


 by flush i mean just been given her water for the past week, plenty of it too


----------



## HPS400power (Apr 14, 2011)

Its been only 5 weeks but it looks like its getting close.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

freshman32 said:


> by flush i mean just been given her water for the past week, plenty of it too


K can you post me an updated pic at all quick?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> Its been only 5 weeks but it looks like its getting close.


ya she is getting close wait a week or 2 then we will check her out


----------



## r1tony (Apr 14, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> Did you flush yet??


Damn I never flush and always have awesome smoke and so I am told. Feed those bitches till they done!


----------



## jay420ky (Apr 14, 2011)

*Hey this is my first grow and here are a couple pics of my plants. how much longer do you think they need?*


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 14, 2011)

jay420ky said:


> View attachment 1550566View attachment 1550565
> *Hey this is my first grow and here are a couple pics of my plants. how much longer do you think they need?*


Are you kidding? That doesn't even deserve a reply.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 14, 2011)

rastadoor said:


> I would like to know when you think mine is going to be finished.


Yea i also agree with you !!!
Do you like the support ???


----------



## tryingtobenice (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey, I'm back with more decent pics.

This is cheese from a clone.
I'm growing it alongside 8 tomato plants...and you can't smell the forest for the trees, so great, this natural odor control.
She's almost 9 wks at this point. Pure blend pro bloom with hydroplex and liquid nirvana. 1000W light with a 4x4 40 gal ebb and flow.
When you checked out the topside shot, you said it looked done. But I've given you some pics from the side.

I'm thinking...3 or 4 more days, flush for 2...

But I'm full on am-stat, so your advice is awesome. Thanks.


----------



## jay420ky (Apr 14, 2011)

like i said it's my first grow and i have limited space so it has to be small


----------



## Novakid (Apr 14, 2011)

Day 56 of flowering on Vanilla Kush and Tangerine Dream..How much time do you think on each? 

Vanilla Kush



Tangerine Dream


----------



## j0emak (Apr 14, 2011)

Here are some pictures of my girl, shes 45 days into flowering.. How much longer do you think?



The last pic is my top largest cola


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Novakid said:


> Day 56 of flowering on Vanilla Kush and Tangerine Dream..How much time do you think on each?
> 
> Vanilla Kush
> 
> ...


your VK is ready to come down..CONGRATZ ...you still have the option of waiting till day 60 or later to do so as well and still be good  If you do go tht route keep an eye on trich color im only guessing you dont want a shit ton amber trichs???  The TD needs another 2 weeks max...im seeing to many pistals still... there is obviously N drain going on but no matter the bud still aint as swollen as it should...will fatten up alot these next 2 weeks my friend If you havent started flushing the VK yet start and cut in 7 days lol...TD will need flushing in a week as well..check her back in here in bout tht time as well will ya


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

tryingtobenice said:


> Hey, I'm back with more decent pics.
> 
> This is cheese from a clone.
> I'm growing it alongside 8 tomato plants...and you can't smell the forest for the trees, so great, this natural odor control.
> ...


 
From what I can see you will need to start flushing her.....im seeing more recessed pistals then anything she should be ready to come down after tht...but I could be wrong and she would need another week before flushing...more details better response pretty much G its all good just let me knw how old she is and maybe a full view pic of overall apperance of her...and I should be able to give you a better date Thanks


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

j0emak said:


> Here are some pictures of my girl, shes 45 days into flowering.. How much longer do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1550795View attachment 1550794View attachment 1550793
> 
> The last pic is my top largest cola


this an AUTO? If so 3-4 weeks bro shes looking nice...let me knw G " I call it like I see it " love the avatar


----------



## j0emak (Apr 14, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> this an AUTO? If so 3-4 weeks bro shes looking nice...let me knw G " I call it like I see it " love the avatar


its actually not an auto.. its just trained down to one side. I'm out on my lease in 30 days.. so she may have to come down a tad a head of schedule.. if I cut her in about 15 days do you think i'd still be alright?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

j0emak said:


> its actually not an auto.. its just trained down to one side. I'm out on my lease in 30 days.. so she may have to come down a tad a head of schedule.. if I cut her in about 15 days do you think i'd still be alright?


How long has she been in flower for? She will have to be I guess right?? are you takeing drying time into consideration with the whole 15 day deal? Thanks


----------



## Novakid (Apr 14, 2011)

I plan on giving the VK roughly 7 more days. I really want it nice and swollen. I will be sure to post pics when she is done.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 14, 2011)

Novakid said:


> I plan on giving the VK roughly 7 more days. I really want it nice and swollen. I will be sure to post pics when she is done.


SOUNDS GREAT MAN thanks for showing me ur ladys


----------



## stickystank (Apr 14, 2011)

what do you think? 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/425216-leaves-turning-yellow.html


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 15, 2011)

stickystank said:


> what do you think?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/425216-leaves-turning-yellow.html


what leaves bro???


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 15, 2011)

what are clear sure signs of overgrowing? how do I know if Ive let them go for too long? Anyways here are the pics of the three I think are done or close to it. It'll be three pics for each one. Thanks in advance.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 15, 2011)

del66666 was that a relpy to my post?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 15, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> del66666 was that a relpy to my post?


yeah mate, those hairs need to nearly all to have turned colour and start withering back into the bud as the bud swells and gains weight.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 15, 2011)

damn ok so its nowhere near? also does that mean all the hair on the bud should be red or auburn colored? like stuck to the bud instead of reaching out.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 15, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> damn ok so its nowhere near? also does that mean all the hair on the bud should be red or auburn colored? like stuck to the bud instead of reaching out.


What lights do you have? That needs another 2-3 weeks at least if not a month


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 15, 2011)

I am using compact FLs one high watt and several low watts with good lumen output. Another month? I guess I am too impatient.Once I saw the hairs I started counting down.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 15, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> I am using compact FLs one high watt and several low watts with good lumen output. Another month? I guess I am too impatient.Once I saw the hairs I started counting down.


Maybe less, but 2 weeks wont hurt. It could be the light being low powered I am used to seeing filled in buds from hps or mh. But at least 2 weeks


----------



## stickystank (Apr 15, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> what leaves bro???



2 pics in the thread. here:


----------



## Oriental Kush (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello all, been lurking for quite some time now. But here's my first post!

I'm 51 days into flower with a 250W HPS, DR60 setup. I'm running a 35G bubble bucket and growing GHS WW.

I want to start the flush but I'm not sure exactly how much longer until harvest time. She's looking a little odd as on some buds the pistils are all deep dark red/orange while on other buds all the pistils are pure white.

Got some micro pictures as well.

Any help would be most appreciated!
Orient


----------



## pakapakalolo (Apr 15, 2011)

5 weeks into flower from bagseed. Grown in a gutted trailer in the desert! All they have had is water, natural sunlight and my loving attention!! What do you think? Another couple weeks? They are so stinky I can hardly wait!!!!!


View attachment 1552665View attachment 1552666View attachment 1552667View attachment 1552668


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 15, 2011)

pakapakalolo said:


> 5 weeks into flower from bagseed. Grown in a gutted trailer in the desert! All they have had is water, natural sunlight and my loving attention!! What do you think? Another couple weeks? They are so stinky I can hardly wait!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552665View attachment 1552666View attachment 1552667View attachment 1552668


I'd say a month.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 15, 2011)

Oriental Kush said:


> Hello all, been lurking for quite some time now. But here's my first post!
> 
> I'm 51 days into flower with a 250W HPS, DR60 setup. I'm running a 35G bubble bucket and growing GHS WW.
> 
> ...


Don't start flushing yet. It's hard to be certain with the hps lighting, but I'd say you have two weeks to go. Give them a week, then flush.


----------



## DevilLettuce (Apr 16, 2011)

This is my first grow. Today is week 8 of flower. Not sure what strain it is because it is a bag seed. 

Appreciate any feedback!


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 16, 2011)

stickystank said:


> 2 pics in the thread. here:
> 
> View attachment 1552248View attachment 1552249


ahh now I can see the pics  nute burn man  ur girls look fat as hell how old they are?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 16, 2011)

Oriental Kush said:


> Hello all, been lurking for quite some time now. But here's my first post!
> 
> I'm 51 days into flower with a 250W HPS, DR60 setup. I'm running a 35G bubble bucket and growing GHS WW.
> 
> ...


DAM those going to be some DENSE buds


----------



## stickystank (Apr 16, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> ahh now I can see the pics  nute burn man  ur girls look fat as hell how old they are?


just into week 11 of a 9-14 week flowering. i watered the other day, so im thinking let the pots dry out, give them another solid water then 48hr dark into harvest. so 7-10ish days


----------



## benshs20 (Apr 16, 2011)

How close do you think?


----------



## booz3 (Apr 17, 2011)

hello again, this is the photo after week http://img855.imageshack.us/i/dscf4383.jpg/ http://img806.imageshack.us/i/dscf4387.jpg/


----------



## Grandaddy87 (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey whats up I grew 3 bagseed plants and this is the 3rd one. Was just wanting to take my time with this one and harvest at the right time and give it a good cure. Let me know what you guys think. Its 93 days into 12/12 but had deficiencies so it was delayed a few weeks.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandaddy87 said:


> Hey whats up I grew 3 bagseed plants and this is the 3rd one. Was just wanting to take my time with this one and harvest at the right time and give it a good cure. Let me know what you guys think. Its 93 days into 12/12 but had deficiencies so it was delayed a few weeks.


I'd flush it and top it. That regrowth on the tops will keep coming from the looks of things.


----------



## NuOldGrower (Apr 17, 2011)

I hope someone is still grading these, after 600+ pages ...lol.

I just got the pocket microscope from Radio Shack.
A great deal at 12.49, with 60 to 100x zoom, and lighted.
Anywho, Took a peek under the scope and first off ....WHOA! This is waaaayy...COOOOOL looking under the scope!! 
Then I noticed lots of amber.
I'm not too hip on weed terminology but the beads (Trichomes?) looked way cool under the scope. Most were a dark yellow to amber color.

What got me the most was a kind of dark copper-ish or bronzing on the smaller leaves surrounding the buds. Could only see this under the scope.
It reminded me of the gold or bronze flec (spell??) that is used in the art world, minus the gold coloring, or like someone was trying to paint the leafs but the paint would only stick here and there.
You may be able to see some brownish/amber tints, on the leaves, in some of the photos I took below.


Hope someone can help with an evaulation.

Here are my pics...



Thanks in advance!


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 18, 2011)

whada ya mean?? Cut the tops of the main colas and it'll grow back? Is there a technique thread on this here?



Wolverine97 said:


> I'd flush it and top it. That regrowth on the tops will keep coming from the looks of things.


----------



## gliwrx (Apr 18, 2011)

View attachment 1556705View attachment 1556704View attachment 1556703 hey everyone these are my soma seeds nyc diesels. theyre a 10-12 wk flower and theyre on day 56 of 12/12. the pics are of some lower nugs. anyone have an idea when theyll be ready? thanks!


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 18, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> whada ya mean?? Cut the tops of the main colas and it'll grow back? Is there a technique thread on this here?


No, sorry, Freudian slip. That should have read "flush it and chop it", not "top it". Sorry about that.


----------



## Jingle (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright guys, do you think she is ready yet..I hope you can tell from the pics, Its a barneys FlowerPower Auto, just going in to her ninth week......I am hoping for this weekend...Am i way off???


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 18, 2011)

gliwrx said:


> View attachment 1556705View attachment 1556704View attachment 1556703 hey everyone these are my soma seeds nyc diesels. theyre a 10-12 wk flower and theyre on day 56 of 12/12. the pics are of some lower nugs. anyone have an idea when theyll be ready? thanks!


Id say 3-4 weeks... maybe 5.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 18, 2011)

NuOldGrower said:


> I hope someone is still grading these, after 600+ pages ...lol.
> 
> I just got the pocket microscope from Radio Shack.
> A great deal at 12.49, with 60 to 100x zoom, and lighted.
> ...


What light are you using? Small powered?
Id say 3-4 weeks, but I am used to buds under hps/mh so they are fuller. The trichomes look like mushrooms, if they are mostly amber its done. But make sure your looking at the right thing. 
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-curing/79156-pictures-when-harvest-trichome-colours.html
great article


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 18, 2011)

benshs20 said:


> View attachment 1554473View attachment 1554474
> 
> How close do you think?


3-4 weeks. Unles its a low powered light that has alot to go


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 18, 2011)

booz3 said:


> hello again, this is the photo after week http://img855.imageshack.us/i/dscf4383.jpg/ http://img806.imageshack.us/i/dscf4387.jpg/


Those pics are so bad idk


----------



## gliwrx (Apr 18, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> Id say 3-4 weeks... maybe 5.


anyone with more posts than myself want to give their 2 cents? perhaps wolverine?


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 18, 2011)

Here is a couple bud shots of my Dinafem Blue Widow. It got pollen on it from a hermied AK47 and it is producing some seeds. I plan on letting it go for another 10-14 days because i am hoping to get a few good seeds.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> What light are you using? Small powered?
> Id say 3-4 weeks, but I am used to buds under hps/mh so they are fuller. The trichomes look like mushrooms, if they are mostly amber its done. But make sure your looking at the right thing.
> http://www.420magazine.com/forums/harvest-preparation-curing/79156-pictures-when-harvest-trichome-colours.html
> great article


I wouldnt go mostely amber unlees your planning on smokeing it for sleep reasons


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Here is a couple bud shots of my Dinafem Blue Widow. It got pollen on it from a hermied AK47 and it is producing some seeds. I plan on letting it go for another 10-14 days because i am hoping to get a few good seeds.


Is say 2-3 weeks...lucky you  with the seeds that is lol im interested to see the crossbreed strain...


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

benshs20 said:


> View attachment 1554473View attachment 1554474
> 
> How close do you think?


need some better pics of the whole plant and different nug shots plz  thanks G


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

gliwrx said:


> View attachment 1556705View attachment 1556704View attachment 1556703 hey everyone these are my soma seeds nyc diesels. theyre a 10-12 wk flower and theyre on day 56 of 12/12. the pics are of some lower nugs. anyone have an idea when theyll be ready? thanks!


2-3 weeks maybe longer.....keep close eye on them around 2 weeks or post back here


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

NuOldGrower said:


> I hope someone is still grading these, after 600+ pages ...lol.
> 
> I just got the pocket microscope from Radio Shack.
> A great deal at 12.49, with 60 to 100x zoom, and lighted.
> ...


whats the strain?How old is it?how many weeks into flower? then ill get back to ya G


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 18, 2011)

Jingle said:


> View attachment 1557148View attachment 1557146
> 
> Alright guys, do you think she is ready yet..I hope you can tell from the pics, Its a barneys FlowerPower Auto, just going in to her ninth week......I am hoping for this weekend...Am i way off???


Is there anyway you can post a few more pics so I can get a few different views of it thanks  She is beautiful Im guessing a flush is a must now and another week the CHOP  need to look into further tho


----------



## gliwrx (Apr 18, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> 2-3 weeks maybe longer.....keep close eye on them around 2 weeks or post back here


Thanks killeroxx! + rep


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 19, 2011)

gliwrx said:


> View attachment 1556705View attachment 1556704View attachment 1556703 hey everyone these are my soma seeds nyc diesels. theyre a 10-12 wk flower and theyre on day 56 of 12/12. the pics are of some lower nugs. anyone have an idea when theyll be ready? thanks!


Hard to say for sure, but at a glance I'd say 2 1/2-3 weeks.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 19, 2011)

buster7467 said:


> Here is a couple bud shots of my Dinafem Blue Widow. It got pollen on it from a hermied AK47 and it is producing some seeds. I plan on letting it go for another 10-14 days because i am hoping to get a few good seeds.


yeaaa im curious to see how the seeds turn out too. that sounds like a nice mix. =) i grew blue widow a while ago... i liked it.. just wasnt as big of a yielder as i had hoped. but was still a great smoke. it ahd a nice purple tint to it.. but faded away as soon as i cured it.. =/


----------



## Jingle (Apr 19, 2011)

ok Killer thanks for that, I will take it down tonight and try and get a few better shots with good lighting...


----------



## gliwrx (Apr 19, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Hard to say for sure, but at a glance I'd say 2 1/2-3 weeks.


Thanks Wolverine! + rep


----------



## Mike257 (Apr 19, 2011)

This is my blue cheese 51 days flowering.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 19, 2011)

Mike257 said:


> This is my blue cheese 51 days flowering.
> View attachment 1558413View attachment 1558414View attachment 1558415View attachment 1558416View attachment 1558418


3-4 weeks maybe a bit longer for the lower bud sites....hence you should think about harvesting by each branches maturity...if you have a scope for trich inspection that would help you alot....harvesting each branch by its maturity will get you maximum weight possible  post more pics in 2 weeks we will check em out then


----------



## Mike257 (Apr 19, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> 3-4 weeks maybe a bit longer for the lower bud sites....hence you should think about harvesting by each branches maturity...if you have a scope for trich inspection that would help you alot....harvesting each branch by its maturity will get you maximum weight possible  post more pics in 2 weeks we will check em out then


thanks i was hoping for an 8 week harvest


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 19, 2011)

I always keep the seed manufacturer's harvest dates in mind but rarely do "I" ever harvest when they recomend...


----------



## Jingle (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Killer, I hope these pics are a bit better, I put on the MH bulb for the pics....So how long u think....


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 19, 2011)

It would be safe to flush for a week then chop... she is deff finishing up .....calyx's are swollen as hell looking good


----------



## luciferateme (Apr 19, 2011)

hi guys
i posted here a couple weeks ago about this skunk 11, she is still going and only has a few cloudy, no brown trichromes. gave her another shot of ombastic last night and today at the switchover lots of new bud growth. she looked like she was finishing and all the leaves were yellowing and now they are all going green again. dont know whats going on. she was planted on the 15 dec and had 3-4 weeks veg.

thanks in advance
lu


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 19, 2011)

gliwrx said:


> Thanks killeroxx! + rep


you can ignore my opinion... it is just an opinion I dont claim to know much.
That said, I think 75% or people or more harvest too early. Someone else said the same thing in this thread before. 
Just my 2cents


----------



## cloudyharvest (Apr 19, 2011)

so in count shes about do around the 9th what yall say? happy token and happy holiday! any pointers for larger colas nexxxt time?


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> you can ignore my opinion... it is just an opinion I dont claim to know much.
> That said, I think 75% or people or more harvest too early. Someone else said the same thing in this thread before.
> Just my 2cents


totaly agree............oops i harvested to early.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Apr 20, 2011)

cloudyharvest said:


> so in count shes about do around the 9th what yall say? happy token and happy holiday! any pointers for larger colas nexxxt time?


any one have a opinion??


----------



## del66666 (Apr 20, 2011)

id be drying it already ...................


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 20, 2011)

both these girls have been flowering for 56 days - 8 weeks

Mekong High



Blueberry


----------



## Crazyhair (Apr 20, 2011)

This was a waist of time!


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 20, 2011)

drooling over this bubble.how much longer?currently 7 week into flower going on week 2 of flush.......thanks


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 20, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> View attachment 1559896View attachment 1559895View attachment 1559882View attachment 1559887View attachment 1559886drooling over this bubble.how much longer?currently 7 week into flower going on week 2 of flush.......thanks


I'd stop flushing and start giving it 1/3-1/2 strength feedings. There's a lot of growth potential left there, man. You flushed too early, it really only needs to be done for a week.


----------



## ndzbnln (Apr 20, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I'd stop flushing and start giving it 1/3-1/2 strength feedings. There's a lot of growth potential left there, man. You flushed too early, it really only needs to be done for a week.


.......thanx????......my question has'nt been answered how much longer?please


----------



## dannyboy602 (Apr 20, 2011)

View attachment 1560653

BC God at 6wks. yellow calyxs . this pic is a wk old. I'm thinkin another 2-3 wks.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 20, 2011)

ndzbnln said:


> .......thanx????......my question has'nt been answered how much longer?please


Sorry, I'd say two more weeks.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Apr 20, 2011)

any one have thoughts on my flowers ??are they then...when should i harvest?


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 20, 2011)

How long? I started to flush yesterday and I water every 3rd day a gallon at a time. I figured to flush with pure water 3 times at least. Please give your advice on this matter will rep for sure. Upon re:

Peace out,
zoso914


----------



## buster7467 (Apr 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa im curious to see how the seeds turn out too. that sounds like a nice mix. =) i grew blue widow a while ago... i liked it.. just wasnt as big of a yielder as i had hoped. but was still a great smoke. it ahd a nice purple tint to it.. but faded away as soon as i cured it.. =/


 Yea this was grown from a free dinafem from attitude. I only vegged it for like 7-10 days. I figured the sooner i could flower it the sooner i could try it to see if i would want to order more. It doesn't seem to be a very big yielder at all but i love the smell, look and i just got done taking a sample bud and checked a couple of seeds that i got out of it and they had a few tiger stripes on them so i figure 1 more week should be enough to get some good seeds. And i just hit the bud that was quick dried and it is a surprisingly strong buzz. I keep losing my thought while i try to type this. LOL I think the seeds should turn out some nice phenos that i can hopefully start cloning. I always grow from seed. But that will change soon.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 20, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> View attachment 1560653
> 
> BC God at 6wks. yellow calyxs . this pic is a wk old. I'm thinkin another 2-3 wks.


Good guess  thats exactly wut poped into my head before I even clicked on the pic  post pics again tho I love seeing everyones ladys before harvest


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 20, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> How long? I started to flush yesterday and I water every 3rd day a gallon at a time. I figured to flush with pure water 3 times at least. Please give your advice on this matter will rep for sure. Upon re:
> 
> Peace out,
> zoso914


week...maybe week and few days....your avatar pic....that is a perfect representation of BUD that is ready for harvest.....notice how its darker complected then when its still early in flower....I could guesstimate better if I could see some close ups


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 20, 2011)

cloudyharvest said:


> so in count shes about do around the 9th what yall say? happy token and happy holiday! any pointers for larger colas nexxxt time?


not really seeing the calyx's yet....ya id say give her another 2 weeks post pics a week in a half tho thanks ....as to your bigger colas....ultimately...it could just be your lady....what I mean by that is her wonder women gene aint as dominant which could cause her to not yield as fat as you expected....from what I can see of the plant she looks healthy....so what you can do better is beyond me G  Id have to knw ur set up and technique first


----------



## MeMes (Apr 21, 2011)

how long?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 21, 2011)

MeMes said:


> View attachment 1561456
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like she has been flowering for a week or 2 .....prolly 7 weeks need whole plant pics and diff nug shots for better judgement


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 21, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> week...maybe week and few days....your avatar pic....that is a perfect representation of BUD that is ready for harvest.....notice how its darker complected then when its still early in flower....I could guesstimate better if I could see some close ups


Coming right up thanx for the comment on avatar, she was northern kc brains. Well todays pictures of my plant is 8 weeks now.Mostly cloudy trichs 5% amber if that. 2nd flushing is planned tomorrow. She was planted on the 11th of January so it has been awhile now.

Peace out,
zoso914


----------



## pwizzle (Apr 21, 2011)

small clone



big clone


----------



## gmission (Apr 21, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## gmission (Apr 21, 2011)

correction day 50


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 21, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> Coming right up thanx for the comment on avatar, she was northern kc brains. Well todays pictures of my plant is 8 weeks now.Mostly cloudy trichs 5% amber if that. 2nd flushing is planned tomorrow. She was planted on the 11th of January so it has been awhile now.
> 
> Peace out,
> zoso914


You could harvest anytime between now and the 27th which is my projected date for full plant harvest....if you start between now and then you could think about only harvesting buds that are done to ur likeing..ya knw...anyway Nice Ladys and GOOD LUCK G


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 21, 2011)

pwizzle said:


> small clone
> 
> View attachment 1561747View attachment 1561742View attachment 1561744
> 
> ...


 
2-3 weeks...moste likely the little one will be sooner like 2 weeks maybe ~CHEERS~


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 21, 2011)

gmission said:


> correction day 50


2-3 weeks man..they looking great


----------



## Novakid (Apr 21, 2011)

Vanilla Kush day 63..How much longer do you think? Trichs seem to be right around 15% amber.

View attachment 1562345View attachment 1562343


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 21, 2011)

Novakid said:


> Vanilla Kush day 63..How much longer do you think? Trichs seem to be right around 15% amber.
> 
> View attachment 1562345View attachment 1562344View attachment 1562343


You can chop anytime G then again its totaly up to you what trich mix you want  they look vanillaly lol


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 22, 2011)

Novakid said:


> Vanilla Kush day 63..How much longer do you think? Trichs seem to be right around 15% amber.
> 
> View attachment 1562345View attachment 1562344View attachment 1562343


I just picked up a couple VK cuts. I'm hoping they are some good nightcap material.


----------



## trewpimp69 (Apr 22, 2011)

View attachment 1564081whatcha think?


----------



## mizmazzle (Apr 22, 2011)

Colombian Bag seed sativa...week 9....How much longer do ya think?


----------



## zoso914 (Apr 23, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> You could harvest anytime between now and the 27th which is my projected date for full plant harvest....if you start between now and then you could think about only harvesting buds that are done to ur likeing..ya knw...anyway Nice Ladys and GOOD LUCK G


Great Minds think alike your advice is very similar to my boy riddleme so I know your advice is sound and I have been harvesting just two branches below so far and the smoke is most dynamite. TYVM my friend.


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 23, 2011)

trewpimp69 said:


> View attachment 1564081whatcha think?


COOL  Not done yet...have any plant pics as well?bud shots?


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 23, 2011)

mizmazzle said:


> Colombian Bag seed sativa...week 9....How much longer do ya think?


a week or more still see alot of white pistals....and it just dont look done  post pics back in a week


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 23, 2011)

zoso914 said:


> Great Minds think alike your advice is very similar to my boy riddleme so I know your advice is sound and I have been harvesting just two branches below so far and the smoke is most dynamite. TYVM my friend.


 
NP G stay high


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 23, 2011)

strain is Jilly Bean. Pics are from last week which was week 5 of flower im now a day into week 6..im thinking on the day that week 8 starts im going to harvest..o yea i also have 2 Cherry Ak-47's and i dont know the flowering time just assumed it would be about the same as the original AK-47..if anyone knows let me know please


----------



## legalizeitcanada (Apr 24, 2011)

nebody?????



legalizeitcanada said:


> both these girls have been flowering for 56 days - 8 weeks
> 
> Mekong High
> View attachment 1559818View attachment 1559836View attachment 1559834View attachment 1559828View attachment 1559827View attachment 1559826View attachment 1559822
> ...


----------



## KDiaz (Apr 24, 2011)

It's an unknown bag seed from a bag of dank. Its 7 weeks from 12/12 tomorrow. How much longer do you think fdd?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 24, 2011)

KDiaz said:


> It's an unknown bag seed from a bag of dank. Its 7 weeks from 12/12 tomorrow. How much longer do you think fdd?


i'd say 2-3weeks...they dont look full yet and i still see some white pistols..i dont count my first week of 12/12 as week 1 of flower i call it my transition period..my transition to flower is usually 5-7days


----------



## r1tony (Apr 24, 2011)

Critical+ going on 66 days in flower of a 53-56 day flower seems like forever and no amber I can see yet. 

How much @!*^&@ longer seems like every day I say "@!%@! there has to amber tops today yet nothing..".

HOW MUCH [email protected]^[email protected]&^@! LONGER!!!


----------



## guhman2002 (Apr 24, 2011)

day 54 flowering


----------



## UGA (Apr 24, 2011)

r1 tony, getting close to amber tops. check them every other day.

those trichomes are cloudy, nothing wrong with cloudy trichs, if you are jonesing, clip a few popcorn buds to help with the wait.


guhman, you have a few weeks, not quite there yet.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 25, 2011)

legalizeitcanada said:


> nebody?????


one looks almost done..like in a week and the other looks like its ganna take about 3 more weeks or so


----------



## Waiakeauka (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice buds Novakid! Did you FIM or top your plant? How many sets of leaves did you have before you fimmed or topped the plant?


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Critical+ going on 66 days in flower of a 53-56 day flower seems like forever and no amber I can see yet.
> 
> How much @!*^&@ longer seems like every day I say "@!%@! there has to amber tops today yet nothing..".
> 
> HOW MUCH [email protected]^[email protected]&^@! LONGER!!!


Some strains don't turn amber... You're better off going by the trichome head, wait for them to swell to max size and watch your calyx's. When both are fully swollen, it's time to chop.


----------



## r1tony (Apr 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> Some strains don't turn amber... You're better off going by the trichome head, wait for them to swell to max size and watch your calyx's. When both are fully swollen, it's time to chop.


Ok.. I will give it a few more days and check.

Anyone have any good links or reference what I should be looking for then, kinda sure but want to make sure I spot it.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Ok.. I will give it a few more days and check.
> 
> Anyone have any good links or reference what I should be looking for then, kinda sure but want to make sure I spot it.


I don't have the energy or time to dig up links, but basically you want to chop when the trichome head looks like a balloon about to burst. Usually the stalks will bend a little bit, signaling they're toward the end of their life, and they degrade from that point on. The calyx swelling is pretty self explanatory, once they swell to maximum size the plant is pretty well finished. I don't go by trichome color because it varies so much from strain to strain, and there is new research showing that thc is at its peak before the trich's turn amber.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 25, 2011)

Wolverine97 said:


> I don't have the energy or time to dig up links, but basically you want to chop when the trichome head looks like a balloon about to burst. Usually the stalks will bend a little bit, signaling they're toward the end of their life, and they degrade from that point on. The calyx swelling is pretty self explanatory, once they swell to maximum size the plant is pretty well finished. I don't go by trichome color because it varies so much from strain to strain, and there is new research showing that thc is at its peak before the trich's turn amber.


true that..im growing JILLY BEAN and it got amber trichs in the 5th week and its a 8-9weeker


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> true that..im growing JILLY BEAN and it got amber trichs in the 5th week and its a 8-9weeker


Yep. My Super Lemon Haze has cloudy trich's from week five and I have a pure Jamaican Purple Skunk that has around 10% purple trich's (the rest turn amber during the cure). Strains are very different across the board, there's no "one size fits all" answer. How do you like the Jilly Bean?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 25, 2011)

i love it so far..never even smoked it before but i hear its a great high and smoke..u should pinch one of my sweet leafs then smell your finger, its smells soo good kinda citrusy and fruity..its a beautiful plant though with ALOT of resin production and it hasn't gave me any problems so ima a fan so far.


----------



## r1tony (Apr 25, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> i love it so far..never even smoked it before but i hear its a great high and smoke..u should pinch one of my sweet leafs then smell your finger, its smells soo good kinda citrusy and fruity..its a beautiful plant though with ALOT of resin production and it hasn't gave me any problems so ima a fan so far.


Damn both my Jilly Beans didn't germinate when I tried back when I was using the paper towel method. Wish I had them now with my fool proof method now, I might order some more Jilly seeds soon.


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 25, 2011)

damn that sux..i cant say how it grows from seed but "from clone" it kicks ass..looks and smells like it should be really good to


----------



## Dagnabbit (Apr 25, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Ok.. I will give it a few more days and check.
> 
> Anyone have any good links or reference what I should be looking for then, kinda sure but want to make sure I spot it.


http://www.cannabis.com/growing/curing-what-are-trichomes-trichome-101.html


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 25, 2011)

I want everyone to take my example as a guide.
I came on here and posted, I got a response of 2 weeks. It has now been 4 weeks and im still waiting 5 more days. The buds started turning purple about 2 weeks ago. Let the babies go! Its too hard to tell by a pic online!


----------



## killeroxx (Apr 25, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> I want everyone to take my example as a guide.
> I came on here and posted, I got a response of 2 weeks. It has now been 4 weeks and im still waiting 5 more days. The buds started turning purple about 2 weeks ago. Let the babies go! Its too hard to tell by a pic online!


Then you post again and we go from there....If a mother is do on a certain date an she has'nt gone by then....its just an estimate...baby might need few more weeks to develope...same aspect here ...ya dig


----------



## comeonplantgrow (Apr 26, 2011)

CHOP this week???


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 26, 2011)

comeonplantgrow said:


> CHOP this week???


looks like another week at least, maybe 2 at most. Nice looking plant there


----------



## kevb123 (Apr 26, 2011)

spurt of new pistils 8-9 weeks into flower rest mostly orange, lower trics cloudy with few redy brown. top cola clear trics with few cloudy..how long?


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 26, 2011)

kevb123 said:


> View attachment 1570744View attachment 1570742View attachment 1570740 View attachment 1570714
> 
> spurt of new pistils 8-9 weeks into flower rest mostly orange, lower trics cloudy with few redy brown. top cola clear trics with few cloudy..how long?


anywhere from 5 days to a week would be my guess. what strain is that? she looks tasty.


----------



## JokerTheToker (Apr 26, 2011)

how do they look? maybe another 1 or 2 weeks tops? there are only 3 plants. i took two pics of them each and then one pic of them each for the last three pics you see listed here. thanks again for the help. im using CFL, so they may not look as tasty as most of you are used to. This is also a bagseed strain lol so im not expecting the best from it.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 26, 2011)

JokerTheToker said:


> how do they look? maybe another 1 or 2 weeks tops? there are only 3 plants. i took two pics of them each and then one pic of them each for the last three pics you see listed here. thanks again for the help. im using CFL, so they may not look as tasty as most of you are used to. This is also a bagseed strain lol so im not expecting the best from it.View attachment 1570938View attachment 1570939View attachment 1570940View attachment 1570941View attachment 1570942View attachment 1570944View attachment 1570945View attachment 1570946View attachment 1570949


Id say 3 weeks, but with how yellow alot of the leaves are 2 weeks might be all it can take.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 26, 2011)

killeroxx said:


> Then you post again and we go from there....If a mother is do on a certain date an she has'nt gone by then....its just an estimate...baby might need few more weeks to develope...same aspect here ...ya dig


Its funny I hadnt rotated it because its so damn big, in a 7 gallon and its near impossible ot rotate how I have it tied up... and one side of the top two colas are purple as hell...the ones right by the 400 watt bulb. oh well next time ill make more small plants rather than one massive one. Taking it down this weekend


----------



## CudiIsMyBuddy (Apr 26, 2011)

meezy4tw said:


> looks like another week at least, maybe 2 at most. Nice looking plant there


ya id say a week or two. wait until the hairs on the top to kinda curl down into the bud


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 26, 2011)

kevb123 said:


> View attachment 1570744View attachment 1570742View attachment 1570740 View attachment 1570714
> 
> spurt of new pistils 8-9 weeks into flower rest mostly orange, lower trics cloudy with few redy brown. top cola clear trics with few cloudy..how long?


Id say 2 weeks. Ideally closer to 3. With your trichome description you will know yourself when 85-90% are cloudy its ready when you are, but 2 weeks if you want heady mostly cloudy 3 if you want more amber couchlock. 
Just water from here in seems safe


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 26, 2011)

So how much longer do i have


----------



## meezy4tw (Apr 26, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> So how much longer do i have


A while left on those, maybe 3 weeks at least more like 4.


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 26, 2011)

lol thats my exact timed out plan right now


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Apr 26, 2011)

the strain is Shishkaberry at day 56View attachment 1571535View attachment 1571536View attachment 1571539View attachment 1571540View attachment 1571541View attachment 1571542View attachment 1571543
so how much longer


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 26, 2011)

very nice bro good shit


----------



## Apache (Apr 26, 2011)

NorthernLights#5 ^^ 2 weeks...Nice looking plants!


----------



## benshs20 (Apr 27, 2011)

It hasn't grown any taller in two weeks. i'm thinking it's about done, what do ya'll think?


----------



## kevb123 (Apr 27, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> Id say 2 weeks. Ideally closer to 3. With your trichome description you will know yourself when 85-90% are cloudy its ready when you are, but 2 weeks if you want heady mostly cloudy 3 if you want more amber couchlock.
> Just water from here in seems safe


yea i usually go with a quater amber but this 1 confused me as they are turning more of a red colour on lower buds?
also the lower buds are ripening a lot quicker than the tops? usually other way round for me?
its supposed to be some kind of ice? dunno though only got cuttings. 
on flush now for week or 2
thx 4 help.


----------



## Novakid (Apr 27, 2011)

Clipped one nug from the VK a few pages back  . The rest of her is still going strong at day 69 now. This picture is fresh clipped from the lady and it weighed 18g wet


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 27, 2011)

ya it looks really good nova and to be honest it doesnt look like it was a bad time to chop her either, are ur plants indica, me and my boy were reading somewhere that there is a specific week to chop them and if they pass that they start to lose potency, im not sure if thats accurate or what but something to look at.


----------



## Girdweed (Apr 27, 2011)

How long do I have?

The lanky sativa is going into the bubble bags I think. It's looking poor. The plant is lanky, the buds are airy, and I can't seem to do anything about it. I'll leave it for a bit if you guys think it may turn into something useful.


----------



## tenere (Apr 27, 2011)

I think it needs more water and maybe has some nitrogen toxication.I guess it needs at least 3-4 weeks to finish.By the way it seems great to me.


----------



## Sickwitit199 (Apr 27, 2011)

unknown strain


----------



## bob1962 (Apr 27, 2011)

Started in bubbleponics system had to move to a few to a DWC they just got to big Thanks guys and gals 
"growing weed is like watching grass grow"


----------



## tenere (Apr 28, 2011)

Sickwitit199 said:


> unknown strain


I don't know how many weeks you have but I guess you're using wrong bulb.Is it white cfl(6400-6500 K)?



bob1962 said:


> Started in bubbleponics system had to move to a few to a DWC they just got to big Thanks guys and gals
> "growing weed is like watching grass grow"


I guess 4-5 weeks at least.


----------



## bob1962 (Apr 28, 2011)

No it's a 400 watt Hps I think it's Mendo Purple got the seeds from Cali It's medical


----------



## imconfused (Apr 28, 2011)

how long do you think? should i start flushing? i have no idea what this is either but smells lemony


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 28, 2011)

what light ru using


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 28, 2011)

what do u guys think now


----------



## imconfused (Apr 28, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> what light ru using



if you was talking to me then im using 400w HPS


----------



## bunnyface (Apr 28, 2011)

gottit14 id say another 2weeks at max.


----------



## zx12r (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy pics, camera sucks, but how long would you estimate before this girl is ready for the chop? She is a Seedsman Auto Great White 60 days old from seed under a 1000 watt HPS.


----------



## SkunkDunks (Apr 28, 2011)

Nirvana PPP, 600w HPS, FF nutes. About 8 1/2 weeks into it, just about ready to chop, what do ya'll think???


Topped


Close up of nugs


Another 5-6 weeks on these, the plants in the front right were just put in yesterday.


----------



## cloudyharvest (Apr 28, 2011)

sooo tell me ur opinon?ready!?!


----------



## Novakid (Apr 28, 2011)

Tangerine Dream Day 70. How much longer do you think?

View attachment 1575024View attachment 1575023View attachment 1575022View attachment 1575021


----------



## HPS400power (Apr 29, 2011)

This is 4 different plants.
Purple haze in the far left back
Alcapulco gold Front left
Afroditie front right
Mekong High back right
Are they done yet?


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

gottit14 said:


> what do u guys think now


bad pics, but id say 2 weeks at least. 3 may be better


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

imconfused said:


> how long do you think? should i start flushing? i have no idea what this is either but smells lemony
> 
> View attachment 1574251View attachment 1574252View attachment 1574253View attachment 1574254View attachment 1574255


ya id say 2-3 weeks, tough to tell. you can start just with water for a week then do an actual flush after that if you like.


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

zx12r said:


> Sorry for the crappy pics, camera sucks, but how long would you estimate before this girl is ready for the chop? She is a Seedsman Auto Great White 60 days old from seed under a 1000 watt HPS.


1-2 weeks, maybe 2.5


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

SkunkDunks said:


> Nirvana PPP, 600w HPS, FF nutes. About 8 1/2 weeks into it, just about ready to chop, what do ya'll think???
> 
> View attachment 1574905
> Topped
> ...


looks nice. id say a week and chop


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

cloudyharvest said:


> View attachment 1574943sooo tell me ur opinon?ready!?!
> 
> View attachment 1574942
> View attachment 1574941


looks ready, id wait a week but it is probably done. I always say if possible wait another week... unless there frosty as all hell


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

Novakid said:


> Tangerine Dream Day 70. How much longer do you think?
> 
> View attachment 1575024View attachment 1575023View attachment 1575022View attachment 1575021


Those look done enough. you can wait another week or so and see what happens. If your gonna do a flush (running water through) do that now imo


----------



## rocknratm (Apr 29, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> This is 4 different plants.
> Purple haze in the far left back
> Alcapulco gold Front left
> Afroditie front right
> ...


you have to try and zoom in more on the buds. The ones with yellow leaves will probably have to come down sooner than later...


----------



## stlmatt (Apr 29, 2011)

View attachment 1575952View attachment 1575951View attachment 1575949View attachment 1575947

My ak48's day 69 since the 12/12 flip. three of the plants seem to be about a week or two ahead of the largest one (rear right plant in group photo) as of last week the trichomes were still mostly milky with some clear but no ambers. They havent had any nutes in 2+ weeks as I thought they would be done by now. 

Stlmatt


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 29, 2011)

pretty much done stlmat


----------



## gottit14 (Apr 29, 2011)

still alot of white hair looks so good


----------



## jphebbie2 (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys, 
Im comming up on my 4th harvest and I am having some trouble. 2 of my 6 girls that all started flower at the same time seem to be finishing up early. All of the hairs have turned brown and the trichs are cloudy starting to turn amber. They are swollen and look like my previous harvests on chop day. They are in FFOF soil with their full nute line including soluables. 6 weeks just seems to fast to me though. It might be worth mentioning that these 2 girls were also the most tempermental with feeding and what not. They showed deficiencies just as fast as they showed nute burn. Could this be linked to stress?? The other 4 seem to be right on track with a 8 week harvest. They all came from the same mother. The strain is pappaya which is a Indica Sativa blend heavier on the sativa. there are more details in my journal which there is a link to in my sig if you guys need more info. The first pic is what the 4 more normal girls look like, and the last 3 are of the 2 girls in question.

Thanks
JP-
View attachment 1576180View attachment 1576181View attachment 1576182View attachment 1576183


----------



## HPS400power (Apr 29, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> you have to try and zoom in more on the buds. The ones with yellow leaves will probably have to come down sooner than later...


Thanks for looking I really apriciate all you do on this awesome site.
Here are a few close ups.
How do they look on day 60?


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2011)

Have a guess,I know.
View attachment 1577147


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 30, 2011)

jphebbie2 said:


> Hey guys,
> Im comming up on my 4th harvest and I am having some trouble. 2 of my 6 girls that all started flower at the same time seem to be finishing up early. All of the hairs have turned brown and the trichs are cloudy starting to turn amber. They are swollen and look like my previous harvests on chop day. They are in FFOF soil with their full nute line including soluables. 6 weeks just seems to fast to me though. It might be worth mentioning that these 2 girls were also the most tempermental with feeding and what not. They showed deficiencies just as fast as they showed nute burn. Could this be linked to stress?? The other 4 seem to be right on track with a 8 week harvest. They all came from the same mother. The strain is pappaya which is a Indica Sativa blend heavier on the sativa. there are more details in my journal which there is a link to in my sig if you guys need more info. The first pic is what the 4 more normal girls look like, and the last 3 are of the 2 girls in question.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Kind of a tough one, you may need to harvest some buds as they become ready. 
Pic 1 doesn't look ready. 
Pic 2 looks very ripe and ready to come off. 
Pic 3 looks ripe, ready and delicious I might add 
And Pic 4 looks funny, since the bottom looks ready, but the top is still covered in white hairs...
The only real way to know is to look at the trichs, if your seeing amber, and they're turning, then THAT bud is ready to come off, you can harvest a few buds at a time no problem.
I'd say if your able to see the trichromes (which i'm guessing you are) and they've begun to turn amber on some, harvest those, leave the others on to ripen some more, and take them when they're ready. Buds left on the branches long after FULLY ripening run the risk of going hermie. (or at least I read somewhere, I can't back that up with data or anything)

But they look awesome, great job! And good smoking!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 30, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> Thanks for looking I really apriciate all you do on this awesome site.
> Here are a few close ups.
> How do they look on day 60?



Amazing cola's bro! Tell me, are you able to see the trichs? Do you have a loop? Or a "Close-Up" setting on your camera? I have a 12MP camera and with my close up setting, I get a pic as close as possible (which is what you should be showing us here). And if you take that pic (on the camera or on your computer) and zoom in on the sugar leaves, and buds, you should clearly see the trichromes. Your looking for Clear/Cloud/Amber. Now everyone has their OWN OPINION on what the best percentages are when it comes to ratio's between the 3. But what I've usually heard and have gone with is 35% Clear/ 50% Cloudy/ 15% Amber. Or anything in that vicinity of numbers. Whatever percentages and ratio's you choose to go with really depends more on the type of high you like. My understanding of it is bud harvested earlier (anywhere between 1-10%ISH amber trichs), it will give you more of the sativa kind of effect, more of an "up high", compared to waiting and harvesting later (when you have a higher percentage of amber trichs, 10-20%ish +) gives you more of a "down high" as Indica does.

If you are UNABLE to see the trichs, then you will have to go by the hairs. My judgment of the hairs is this;
Pic 1 - Both plants on the left look ready. The one on the right looks like it could use another couple days, But it may also just be the picture. Kinda hard to tell.
Pic 2 - Plant on left looks ready, plants on right and in middle are hard for me to see, id rather not give you misleading advice based on a bad camera angle, I feel the same about Pic 1 on the R.
Pic 3 - Not a good close-up at all, but from what I can SEE, they look ready. But again, I can't see them well AT ALL, so I wouldn't chop em based on my ok. 

I would see about getting a better picture(s), pointing out which picture is of what plant, and checking out those trichs. Pretty much ANY hydro shop is gonna have a "Jewelers Loop" type microscope to check out trichs.

Anyway, Good luck, Good harvest, and good smoke to you brutha!


----------



## dajosh42069 (Apr 30, 2011)

The Yorkshireman said:


> Have a guess,I know.
> View attachment 1577147



Beautiful.
Can't see the very top so well. But I guess 1 week until choppy choppy time?


----------



## jphebbie2 (Apr 30, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Kind of a tough one, you may need to harvest some buds as they become ready.
> Pic 1 doesn't look ready.
> Pic 2 looks very ripe and ready to come off.
> Pic 3 looks ripe, ready and delicious I might add
> ...


thanks for the reply dajosh,
I was thinking about harvesting a little at a time, but I feel like I could risk hermieing the lower half if I chop off the top half thats ready??? i have nothing to base this on, just gut feel..as i have never had a hermie knock on wood.. Could this be an issue?? Just out of curiosity, What would cause the 2 girls to ripen up so much quicker than the other 4? unstable genetics? It just seems odd to me that the same mother could produce such a variance among her children.. Ill probably give them a few more days to dry out and then chop, also because Im being bent over by my final exams ATM but when its over i'll have a nice stinky reward!
Cheers,
JP


----------



## The Yorkshireman (Apr 30, 2011)

dajosh42069 said:


> Beautiful.
> Can't see the very top so well. But I guess 1 week until choppy choppy time?


Well that photo was taken a few hours before my post and I had just checked the trichs,for peak production it will be about a week (Sensi Seeds Skunk #1,making it bang on 8 weeks 12/12) but but the packet says 2.
In a week they'll be about 10% creamy 20% clear 70% cloudy with fully finished buds.
Perfect!


----------



## Phoenix King (Apr 30, 2011)

[/ATTACH] First off....sup? Can I get an estimate on how long?


----------



## dbuffet (Apr 30, 2011)

This is week 6 of Chocolope. Does it look ready yet???


----------



## GidgetGrows (Apr 30, 2011)

I would say No. But I'm sure if you didnt want to wait anymore it "would do." The longer you can wait the better.



dbuffet said:


> This is week 6 of Chocolope. Does it look ready yet???View attachment 1577982View attachment 1577983


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

dbuffet said:


> This is week 6 of Chocolope. Does it look ready yet???View attachment 1577982View attachment 1577983


week 6 na naw..let it grow till all those white pistols disappear..chocolope is a 8-9 weeker right??


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (Apr 30, 2011)

Jilly Bean..start of week 7..just starting to get purple highlights on the top cola's..im thinking 5-7days


----------



## HPS400power (Apr 30, 2011)

Heres a few close ups... My camera is older... do you feel these are ready... there all in the sativa family.


----------



## Weedler (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 1, 2011)

Check out my pics..1st and last pic are of Cherry ak-47 and the 2nd and 3rd pic are of Jilly Bean..day 50 of flower and there both starting to get purple highlights..jilly bean is a 8-9weeker and cherry ak-47 is a 9-10 weeker


----------



## KDiaz (May 1, 2011)

Do these look ready? I prefer a more heady up buzz rather than a couch lock buzz so really the question is, when do you think it is safe to cut?


----------



## mustaineaddict (May 2, 2011)

Here is my Chem Dawg plant at week 9 of flower. She should be finishing up soon, I was able to get some pics through the microscope of the trichomes. Let me know how much more time it looks like she'll need because I need to have her cut in one week before I move out.


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2011)

dbuffet said:


> This is week 6 of Chocolope. Does it look ready yet???View attachment 1577982View attachment 1577983


2-3 weeks. 2minimum, idk of many strains that finish under 8 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> Jilly Bean..start of week 7..just starting to get purple highlights on the top cola's..im thinking 5-7days


id say 10-14, just my opinion but I would go a minimum of 8 weeks flower time


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> Heres a few close ups... My camera is older... do you feel these are ready... there all in the sativa family.


tough to say with those pics. they look good, 1-2 weeks maybe 3? idk


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2011)

KDiaz said:


> Do these look ready? I prefer a more heady up buzz rather than a couch lock buzz so really the question is, when do you think it is safe to cut?


looks great, id say 1-2 weeks, with those spend the 20 bucks to get a scope from radioshack! Its worth it and easy to use!


----------



## rocknratm (May 2, 2011)

mustaineaddict said:


> Here is my Chem Dawg plant at week 9 of flower. She should be finishing up soon, I was able to get some pics through the microscope of the trichomes. Let me know how much more time it looks like she'll need because I need to have her cut in one week before I move out.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1580288View attachment 1580287View attachment 1580285View attachment 1580286View attachment 1580289View attachment 1580290


2-3 weeks is my vote. 2 for cloudy 3 for amber, but you can check the trichs yourself in a week then ten days then14 days


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 2, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> id say 10-14, just my opinion but I would go a minimum of 8 weeks flower time


fasho, yea im in the 8th week of 12/12..i dont count my 1st week as flower, i give em a week to transition and i've had plants finish at 50 days before..just so u know some strains are 7weekers but very few


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 2, 2011)

i'll probably do what u insisted though and let them go 10-14 more days or so..they could probably fill out a little more


----------



## KDiaz (May 2, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> looks great, id say 1-2 weeks, with those spend the 20 bucks to get a scope from radioshack! Its worth it and easy to use!


I've have a 30x glass comin in the mail, should be any day now. I was also thinking of taking the top and letting the bottoms go for another week to fatten up a bit. Do you think i could do that now?


----------



## Weedler (May 2, 2011)

Weedler said:


> View attachment 1578765View attachment 1578763View attachment 1578762View attachment 1578761View attachment 1578766View attachment 1578764View attachment 1578760View attachment 1578767


bump, please take a look any comments? Trichs 40% clear 50% cloudy 10% amber


----------



## Encomium (May 2, 2011)

Day 51 of 12/12. Strain states that estimated harvest time is 65-70 days. I desire a "cerebral" high so if anything harvesting a bit early is desired. I just don't want to harvest too early entirely. 

This one seems to be kind of the runt of my plants and appears to be maturing faster with smaller buds compared to my other plants. This plant was under 250 watt hps for roughly 5 weeks and is ending under a 400 watt hps. Not exactly sure if anyone else can see the large photo or not, please let me know if not.


----------



## italia954 (May 2, 2011)

Encomium said:


> Day 51 of 12/12. Strain states that estimated harvest time is 65-70 days. I desire a "cerebral" high so if anything harvesting a bit early is desired. I just don't want to harvest too early entirely. View attachment 1581560
> 
> This one seems to be kind of the runt of my plants and appears to be maturing faster with smaller buds compared to my other plants. This plant was under 250 watt hps for roughly 5 weeks and is ending under a 400 watt hps. Not exactly sure if anyone else can see the large photo or not, please let me know if not.


4-7 days depending what the rest of the plant looks like, but wait till there are no white hairs at all


----------



## italia954 (May 2, 2011)

Big Buddha Cheese 
49days aka 7 weeks 






[/URL]


----------



## GreenGrower14 (May 3, 2011)

Easyryder its day 65 from seed..tude says it should be 70 to 75 days....


----------



## HPS400power (May 3, 2011)

Hello
I am a bit confused about the direction this thread has gone.
When this thread started wasn't it kind of "anti microscope" and more about "observing the amber-ing over of the bud"? 
Now it seems this thread has gone to the "Rely on the microscope" theme of most threads.
I have to admit I haven't read all 690 pages so maybe there was a mind melding agreement reached...
So which way are we going? Is it all about the amber-ing over or the microscope results?
I personally use a combination of both.
Never the less... I think its great people take of their time to help each other.... bravo!


----------



## burzuming (May 4, 2011)

*Hey guys this is PPP from Nirvana. I saw other posts and I know its not ready yet. How long would you siggest I should wait? Btw Im only growing 2 plants under my beurau with 2500lm CFL the plants are exactly 5 months old, theyve been on 12/12 since the start. Flowering week is approx 10 but days aer gettin longer and the curtains are not isolating the light enough so I guess thats slowing the process. So how much more time?? *


----------



## humanfive (May 4, 2011)

Week 8 (56) days.

First grow not sure how much longer.

Any help would be great!


I don't know how to get delete the attached thumbnails.. but they are repeats and a older bud picture


----------



## buenodiasmf (May 4, 2011)




----------



## delmount (May 5, 2011)

These two ladies are approaching 12 weeks of flowering. They don't seem quite ready to me, but I'd like to hear others' opinions... (First three photos are one plant, second three are the other)


----------



## mrjonesez (May 5, 2011)

jack herer just started week 9. Sorry about the lighting interfering with the quality of pics. Hairs are mostly brick orange with exception of new growth here and there.


----------



## buddy bud (May 6, 2011)

green ladies said:


> View attachment 1227983View attachment 1227982View attachment 1227981View attachment 1227980
> 
> hey fdd2blk,
> 
> ...


you have to tell me how u built your box /////?????


----------



## G37Kush (May 6, 2011)

Almost end of week 7

Meet the ladies:

*Platinum Bubba*


*Tahoe OG*


*True OG* & *Tahoe OG*

*True OG*


*Earth OG*


----------



## italia954 (May 6, 2011)

the earth og looks like it needs some more time but the others seem ripe


----------



## marinegreen (May 6, 2011)

Day 59 of flowering. Bagseed. 200W CFL's.

Flushed 2 weeks ago thinking they would be done by now - now I am worried.

Very few white hairs left for a while now, I can't tell if the calyx's are swollen or not.

I can't tell if there are any amber trich's cuz I only have a 3x magnifying glass - there is no more radio shack in canada 

A lot of fan leaves have turned yellow and died off/been removed in the last few days from doing the flush.

They are slightly purple do to low temps throughout flowering.

Do they look like they are ready? Or need more time to swell? I prefer couch lock buzz if possible - but its been 17 days since the flush and I don't want her to degrade or die of lack of nutrients.

Please advise


----------



## mrjonesez (May 7, 2011)

okay guys, here are the best pics without the orange lighting in the way. She is jack herer feminized at 9 weeks and a few days. Buds are dense as fuck, thick orange hairs and she definitely has a unique smell.


----------



## meezy4tw (May 7, 2011)

mrjonesez said:


> View attachment 1588487View attachment 1588489View attachment 1588493View attachment 1588494View attachment 1588497View attachment 1588499
> 
> okay guys, here are the best pics without the orange lighting in the way. She is jack herer feminized at 9 weeks and a few days. Buds are dense as fuck, thick orange hairs and she definitely has a unique smell.


 I'd say get to chopping in a couple days.  nice plant.


----------



## bigdubz (May 7, 2011)

I vegged this Sensi Jack Herer a little long and ended up having to hop her. She stretched a lot and there are about a hundred or so bud sites now (gonna suck trimming it). I flipped 12/12 on this plant back on 2/19 (it was already showing sex). The pistils are orange but don't seem to be receding and the trichomes are mostly cloudy (very few amber - if any). There are a few spots on the plant that have new pistils emerging but for the most part it seems to be done with bud development. Anyone ever have the pistils not recede into the bud like this? Its going on 12 weeks of 12/12, do you think she's ready to chop?


----------



## Shangeet (May 7, 2011)

sixstring2112 said:


> FDD,I will try to get you pics later tonight. master kush almost 7 weeks.Great thread


I have need 4/5 weeks more for the better result !!!


----------



## tumpuh (May 8, 2011)

By this, I hope you mean about 2.5 to 3 weeks..



Wolverine97 said:


> Probably not too far off.


----------



## tumpuh (May 8, 2011)

Then why the fuck did you reply?

Looks about 4.5 to 5 weeks to go...


Wolverine97 said:


> Are you kidding? That doesn't even deserve a reply.


----------



## tumpuh (May 8, 2011)

Could go 3 more weeks...


benshs20 said:


> It hasn't grown any taller in two weeks. i'm thinking it's about done, what do ya'll think?


----------



## tumpuh (May 8, 2011)

How much longer? 





Seriously ...wait till at least week 7 of flower to upload any pics and ask for a time frame..it will make this thread much less cluttered and useful...And yes I said seven weeks...if its an "8 week strain"... an extra week or 2 in flower or a short flush (unless you drove a ton of chem ferts into yer girls..: /) will be just fine


----------



## bigdubz (May 8, 2011)

bigdubz said:


> I vegged this Sensi Jack Herer a little long and ended up having to hop her. She stretched a lot and there are about a hundred or so bud sites now (gonna suck trimming it). I flipped 12/12 on this plant back on 2/19 (it was already showing sex). The pistils are orange but don't seem to be receding and the trichomes are mostly cloudy (very few amber - if any). There are a few spots on the plant that have new pistils emerging but for the most part it seems to be done with bud development. Anyone ever have the pistils not recede into the bud like this? Its going on 12 weeks of 12/12, do you think she's ready to chop?


 Anyone have any experience with Jack Herer that's able to guesstimate how much longer I should wait to chop? Think I'll lose any quality by chopping now?


----------



## Serial Violator (May 8, 2011)

Easyryders how much longer????


----------



## Al Dente (May 8, 2011)

Here's my bag ladies, unknown strain, at 60 days flower (today). This is my first grow, journal in my sig. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gilbert90605 (May 9, 2011)

what do you think? hope the pics are clear enough...
first grow.. 5-6 1/2 wks on twelve twelve ..do you think its time to flush?

on phone so bare with me on errors .


----------



## thrash4ever (May 9, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/organics/412544-utopia-haze-biobizz-range-3.html

Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Archun (May 9, 2011)

Can any one please tell me how far along am I from harvesting?


----------



## dbuffet (May 9, 2011)

Sharks Breath and Chocolope 7 1/2 weeks into flower Ready???


----------



## Respecognize (May 10, 2011)

if u know what week your on, you SHOULD NOT be asking if your plant is ready. I lost track of mine and would like to post but no ones even responding to the previous people.


----------



## Al Dente (May 10, 2011)

Respecognize said:


> if u know what week your on, you SHOULD NOT be asking if your plant is ready.


Why not? I know what day mine is on (what hour actually, if I did the math) but it doesn't help.


----------



## gilbert90605 (May 10, 2011)

Respecognize said:


> if u know what week your on, you SHOULD NOT be asking if your plant is ready. I lost track of mine and would like to post but no ones even responding to the previous people.


 wrong because each plant is different and they are all abviously at different stages of flowering.. and this being a first harvest, im not 100 percent sure what the sign of a completed plant looks like... and iif lnowing the week was that vital then why would u not write it down 
.
..just a thought


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 10, 2011)

strain is jilly bean and the pic is day 57..i plain on one more week till harvest im just waiting for it to turn more and more purplish..just starting turning purple a week or so ago..there's maybe 2 white pistols left on each cola and almost all the hairs are brown no microscope but i see amber trichs all over as well


----------



## kevb123 (May 10, 2011)

bigdubz said:


> Anyone have any experience with Jack Herer that's able to guesstimate how much longer I should wait to chop? Think I'll lose any quality by chopping now?


jacks usually 3 month flower.
check ya tricks.
you should be close when the callyxs swell.


----------



## Respecognize (May 10, 2011)

gilbert90605 said:


> wrong because each plant is different and they are all abviously at different stages of flowering.. and this being a first harvest, im not 100 percent sure what the sign of a completed plant looks like... and iif lnowing the week was that vital then why would u not write it down
> .
> ..just a thought


due to certain circumstances i had to put an indoor plant outside and shit i smoke alotta weed so i never wrote it down, shame on me. but if u know ur time schedule and u know it takes about 8-10 weeks for flower then u should kind of know when u should be wrapping up. 

i feel u tho, this is the first GOOD plant i got and but I'm getting mixed opinions from people on chopping, im saying till june 1st, i see amber trichs on the tops but looks like more growth is still coming on the sides...


----------



## dbuffet (May 10, 2011)

you should know your plant and when its ready. check the trichs


----------



## Discordantmindfck (May 11, 2011)

So here are my girls. Im growing 4 Nirvana Blackberry and 1 White Castle. The white castle got stunted somewhere along its life so i'm just hoping for the best for it or maybe its just a longer strain. anyways here are pics each from a different plant  

BB1

BB2

BB3

BB4

White Castle


----------



## dannyhero (May 11, 2011)

bix said:


> Click on the star symbol that looks like a sherrifs badge under any post that's helpful and it gives the poster +rep which is kinda like kudos points


Haha, my first rep given for being the first to explain it to me.


----------



## Girdweed (May 11, 2011)

I'm leaving tomorrow for 4 days. Should I chop before I go?

View attachment 1595369View attachment 1595370


----------



## gliwrx (May 11, 2011)

dbuffet said:


> you should know your plant and when its ready. check the trichs


Trichomes aren't the only factor in determining the ripeness of your plants.


----------



## Smolenja10 (May 11, 2011)

Respecognize said:


> if u know what week your on, you SHOULD NOT be asking if your plant is ready. I lost track of mine and would like to post but no ones even responding to the previous people.


 Spend some more time in this harvesting section.


----------



## growman89 (May 11, 2011)

this is test strain a friend got from 08 cannabis cup what you think


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 12, 2011)

Hi, this is my first time growing, so after researching, I have an idea of what to look for but a professional opinion would be nice. So, day 56 or week 8 how ever you want to look at it. I think she is Sour Diesel. I think maybe a week or 2 left, or is she ready now??? Let me know what you think. All pics are of the same girl, I have another on the same day and another 2 weeks behind. 
Go Sharks!!!!


----------



## XmetalheadXbubblegumX (May 12, 2011)




----------



## Niko Bellick (May 12, 2011)

Okay I'm on day 48 of flower. The strain is raspberry cough. It's an ten to eleven week strain. I know its probably not ready yet but just want an estimate on how much friggin longer. also the last three days straight the ph hasn't changed its stayed at 5.8 as well all the lower buds have over 50% orange hairs while the main colas have say 10 to 25 percent. my plant in the back of the grow isn't really changing color at all but gaining more and more trichs.


----------



## datboixt (May 12, 2011)

wuts up riu,can anyone tell me about how much longer i have before i can harest my girl...thanks for the info


----------



## lotsOweed (May 12, 2011)

Niko Bellick said:


> View attachment 1596892View attachment 1596893View attachment 1596894View attachment 1596895View attachment 1596897View attachment 1596898View attachment 1596899View attachment 1596901View attachment 1596902Okay I'm on day 48 of flower. The strain is raspberry cough. It's an ten to eleven week strain. I know its probably not ready yet but just want an estimate on how much friggin longer. also the last three days straight the ph hasn't changed its stayed at 5.8 as well all the lower buds have over 50% orange hairs while the main colas have say 10 to 25 percent. my plant in the back of the grow isn't really changing color at all but gaining more and more trichs.


You have a ways to go, i wouldnt start flushing yet


----------



## oldschooltofu (May 12, 2011)

chernobyl @ 9.5 weeks.
no amber tricombs yet
flushed once 4 days ago.


----------



## Archun (May 13, 2011)

Please, I need your advice!
Anyone knows how much longer?
It is a Northern Lights 5X, Thanks


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 13, 2011)

Nikko Bellick: 3-4 weeks more easy.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 13, 2011)

oldschooltofu said:


> View attachment 1597326View attachment 1597327
> 
> chernobyl @ 9.5 weeks.
> no amber tricombs yet
> ...


Personal preference at this point. You can chop now. If I grew that plant, I would flu8sh and harvest one week from when those shots were taken.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 13, 2011)

Archun: 2-3 weeks more easy.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 13, 2011)

"....wonders why people post on this thread when their plant has white, erect pistils and no trichome production...."

....if you have erect white hairs and virtually no trichome production, you should go read a book about cultivation or just google: when to harvest my plants.....this thread was orignally designed to help those who were at the end of flowering and needed an expert's advice on harvesting at the absolute best time, determined by fd22blk.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 13, 2011)

Snafu... you had an answer for everyone else... no opinion on my girls?
Go Sharks!!!


----------



## killeroxx (May 13, 2011)

fd22blk ditched this thread along time ago to all you new comers...."snafu" and ill tell anyone at anytime how long they got...betters my knowledge as well as everyone else on this thread~cheers~


----------



## Al Dente (May 14, 2011)

I posted a page or so back with no response but will try again with new pics. Day 65 bag seed, first grow.


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 14, 2011)

Here is what i chopped off .. looked almost done ... but ive been smoking some garbage mids ... I have smoke about 5 grams from her but wasnt nearly there yet and not more than a gram (once the other night) or less in a bow ... .3's ... .7's ... Gram in a blunt last night watching Incidious .Girlfriend was asleep half way thru.. Very potent .. 1 hit in bowl and im feeling a nice head high. And only once was it close to cured w/ almost no cllor taste ... 



 <--- Same Nug





And this one still on my plant seems to be next .. How much longer do you think ??
Started 12/12 on 3/03 .. 9wks ... 1 day Unknown Dank Bud (Bagseed) 




MY FIRST GROW ... Thanks RIU


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 14, 2011)

ERECT .... =o)


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 14, 2011)

Any help ? ? ?


----------



## RawBudzski (May 14, 2011)

I know its still kinda early but any guesses when these will be done


----------



## lsmartman1982 (May 14, 2011)

Why don't you people buy a microscope and look at the glands when they are full and slightly discolored, i mean slightly they are done. If you want a couch lock smoke run them until the glands turn slightly red. I did that once just so I could run a batch of red bubble hash, it looked great.


----------



## del66666 (May 14, 2011)

lsmartman1982 said:


> Why don't you people buy a microscope and look at the glands when they are full and slightly discolored, i mean slightly they are done. If you want a couch lock smoke run them until the glands turn slightly red. I did that once just so I could run a batch of red bubble hash, it looked great.


im blind, do they do a brail microscope


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 14, 2011)

Sharksy:

Sorry dude I thought I got everyone.

I would give that 4-7 more days if I owned it. If I was running low on nugs, Id harvest now..

How do the trichs look? All other indications tell me 4-7days more...but condition of trichs would make it more definitive.
Go Sharks!!!![/QUOTE]


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 14, 2011)

Al Dente:

Looks awesome for bagseed bro. Id be gettin stoned right now if I were you. Chop Chop. You can throw em in dark for 2-3 days to pull out the last amount of resins, but theyre ready now imho. degradation will start in the next week if you dont chop.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 14, 2011)

THC HEad: Your live plant has a lot longer to go. It looks like its 3 weeks into flower, not 9. Answer to your question: A while.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 14, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> View attachment 1599196 I know its still kinda early but any guesses when these will be done


A long time. Theyre babies.


----------



## shrxhky420 (May 14, 2011)

Thnx Snafu... I have a few amber trichs and some cloudy... I'm gonna let it go another few days!!! Thnx again...
Go Sharks!!!


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 14, 2011)

Yea I beat her up pretty bad ... And im almost pisitive, light was gettin in through side long
rectangle fold vent . Taped it up so its dark now.. 2' x 4' tent measured 3' x 5' when I set it up.. I do have
a 50/100x mag and can see the trichs .. They are def not done clear and not huge yet.. Some nugs (just smoked 3 bowls) did have 
Milky trichs halfway or a little more but still some just starting.. just 
Not as many as there should be... Started in nov. and this is a clone left from 3 moms that died.
From some,good soury dank bagseed I payed,$350 a zip .. Found 4 seeds in 2oz
I had about 90% rate with my clones .. Just really dumb shit that did it after that


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 14, 2011)

just chopped one of my Jilly Beans on day 62 of flower..go sharks lol


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 14, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> just chopped one of my Jilly Beans on day 62 of flower..go sharks lol


 Nice Job, looks fantastic and perfection on timing your chop. The Pandora's I've chopped, and the two mroe im chopping tomorrow, look just like that at day 57 flower.


----------



## Slojo69 (May 14, 2011)

What do ya think guys?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 14, 2011)

i'd start flushing that girl..looking damn good


----------



## Slojo69 (May 14, 2011)

Yea, they are just about at 7 weeks of flowering, tuesday will be 7 weeks exactly. Just wondering how close they are if they are not already ready?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 14, 2011)

still alot of green in your leaves..that means there's more sugars in there for your buds so i'd actually wait a week or two..give it a good flush and she should autumn off nicely


----------



## Slojo69 (May 14, 2011)

So wait a week before flushing? or flush then wait a week or 2 before harvesting?


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 14, 2011)

are u growing in soil or coco or....???


----------



## bryon209 (May 15, 2011)

So when should I start flushing? Six weeks two days into flower


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 15, 2011)

hard to tell..id say two weeks..flush until your leaves get yellow, purple, red...here's some examples


----------



## Slojo69 (May 15, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> are u growing in soil or coco or....???


Soil, Fox Farm Ocean Forest


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 15, 2011)

Slojo69 said:


> Soil, Fox Farm Ocean Forest


just flush or use water until she starts turning yellow, red, purple.


----------



## Slojo69 (May 15, 2011)

Aight, I'll start flushing tonight, and then use Straight water from now on


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 15, 2011)

yup..it looks like she's ganna swell up pretty good so have patience and it should pay off just let her autumn off


----------



## Slojo69 (May 15, 2011)

Cali.Grown>408 said:


> yup..it looks like she's ganna swell up pretty good so have patience and it should pay off just let her autumn off


Thanks man, Will update in my journal if you wanna see the end result =D


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 15, 2011)

SloJo- two more weeks, start flushing now. harvest two weeks, shes aboutt here but she has a little more swell and corkscrews left inn here. Youll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 15, 2011)

Bryon----If they were mine id let them go 3 more weeks.


----------



## Archun (May 16, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Archun: 2-3 weeks more easy.


Thanks Snafu, Cheers!


----------



## XmetalheadXbubblegumX (May 16, 2011)

hey I posted some pics a few pages back, I'm growing nirvana super skunk and I am 9 weeks and 3 days into flower. Said it was an 8-10 week strain and I think it could go for 11 weeks before I chop. Should I start flushing with clean water or with molasses still. Been feeding her only organic molasses. Any advice on how to speed things up a bit..thanks again and awesome thread!
View attachment 1603621View attachment 1603622View attachment 1603623View attachment 1603624


----------



## Cali.Grown>408 (May 16, 2011)

some good info on this cannabis cup review with jorge cervantes..minute 3:20-3:50 he talks a little about amber/clear trichomes >>>>> http://youtu.be/SCqUHiJDv84


----------



## Psychild (May 16, 2011)

Waddup everybody!?!? Just checking to see how long you guys think my little girl has.

According to schedule she started week 12 today(week 8 of flower). How much longer do you think she has left? there are no trichs yet, but didn't know if that was because of her age or because of the strain, and my nutes. This is bag seed grown under 375w of CFL's with 6 others her size.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

wanted to see what you all had to say? very frosty and very cloudy already so how much longer?View attachment 1605288View attachment 1605289View attachment 1605290View attachment 1605291View attachment 1605292View attachment 1605293


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (May 17, 2011)

XmetalheadXbubblegumX said:


> hey I posted some pics a few pages back, I'm growing nirvana super skunk and I am 9 weeks and 3 days into flower. Said it was an 8-10 week strain and I think it could go for 11 weeks before I chop. Should I start flushing with clean water or with molasses still. Been feeding her only organic molasses. Any advice on how to speed things up a bit..thanks again and awesome thread!
> View attachment 1603621View attachment 1603622View attachment 1603623View attachment 1603624View attachment 1603625View attachment 1603626View attachment 1603627View attachment 1603628View attachment 1603629View attachment 1603630


no idea on how to speed things up but just keep doing what your doing. I dont flush so I would just keep with the molasses and I would say a little bit longer is a safe bet.


----------



## Slojo69 (May 17, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> SloJo- two more weeks, start flushing now. harvest two weeks, shes aboutt here but she has a little more swell and corkscrews left inn here. Youll be pleasantly surprised.


Thanks man, flushed em a couple nights ago, 9 galons each due to them being in 3 galon buckets ... ya, holy crap, my back was soooo sore lol. But it's done and I'm ready to get this stuff finished. Just wait til next grow, I was thinking about going to 5 galon buckets, but eff that, this flushing business is crazy already lol. Thanks again Cali and Sanfu. I'll post the end result in my Journal that is in my Signature!


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 17, 2011)

XMetalheadbubblegumX: 2 more weeks and chop. anything after that is personal; preference. shes still showing green in her buds, needs more sweelling, and the white hairs are still pking through. maybe even 3 weeks. but if she were mine id chop in two.


----------



## Psychild (May 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Waddup everybody!?!? Just checking to see how long you guys think my little girl has.
> 
> According to schedule she started week 12 today(week 8 of flower). How much longer do you think she has left? there are no trichs yet, but didn't know if that was because of her age or because of the strain, and my nutes. This is bag seed grown under 375w of CFL's with 6 others her size.


Lmfao, I was high and forgot to post pictures...so here they are.


Lemme know if those pics are good.


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 18, 2011)

so do I really need to flush my plants if im going with organic nutes ? I thought I heard somewhere it wasnt needed .. Thanks


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 18, 2011)

Psychild : your plant looks a little overwated maybe ? And poss nute burn , im not sure , only been growing since nov.. And she seems to want some calmag. But def dont do anything based on my opinion .. Im still on my first grow and currently into my second .

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/431534-2nd-grow-grapefruit-krush-seed.html


----------



## snowmanexpress (May 18, 2011)

Can you guys help me out?

Freebie Blueberry gum/ I think Pineapple express is the bigger one, but I'm not sure, I think it's good bagseed I planted with the PE. But one died! 

Looks like 33/33/33 on the scope but, looks, clear still! It was hot in there, alot. I think I'm at like 2 1/2 months flowering now. New hairs have stopped popping/growing dramatically.

I'm sure it's not done yet, but what 1 week more? 2 weeks?

I just threw it in there and turned on the lights.

Pathetic, I know, compared to your guy's shiat, please don't laugh....

Thoughts?


----------



## Psychild (May 18, 2011)

E


THCHead.25 said:


> Psychild : your plant looks a little overwated maybe ? And poss nute burn , im not sure , only been growing since nov.. And she seems to want some calmag. But def dont do anything based on my opinion .. Im still on my first grow and currently into my second .
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/431534-2nd-grow-grapefruit-krush-seed.html


 Been thinking about giving her some epsom tea, definitely gonna do that...I water her when she starts to droop, so that shouldn't be the problem, pretty sure she's got some nute burn also like you said...still no guesses on how long she has left?


----------



## dogfish (May 18, 2011)

Hello! First time grower here, would surely appreciate an opinion on how long till I should start to flush/harvest etc! This is Yumbolt 47, hydro setup. I waited too long before going into flower and the plants are gigantic. These pics are of the top colas only as I can't get the whole jungle in my photo. They are starting to "autumn" in leaf color, and only a few of the hairs are turning. Seems like it is taking a long time! Also some of the lower buds in the jungle have way more red hairs than the tops. Under the microscope, the trichs look pretty clear although some have a tinge of amber but none are "milky." Do some progress from clear to amber? Anyway, I really appreciate your help and opinion so I can hold off flushing too soon. Thanks!!!


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

dogfish said:


> Hello! First time grower here, would surely appreciate an opinion on how long till I should start to flush/harvest etc! This is Yumbolt 47, hydro setup. I waited too long before going into flower and the plants are gigantic. These pics are of the top colas only as I can't get the whole jungle in my photo. They are starting to "autumn" in leaf color, and only a few of the hairs are turning. Seems like it is taking a long time! Also some of the lower buds in the jungle have way more red hairs than the tops. Under the microscope, the trichs look pretty clear although some have a tinge of amber but none are "milky." Do some progress from clear to amber? Anyway, I really appreciate your help and opinion so I can hold off flushing too soon. Thanks!!!
> View attachment 1606585View attachment 1606586View attachment 1606587View attachment 1606588View attachment 1606592View attachment 1606591View attachment 1606590


Looks like you are very close. Tell tail easy sign is if your plant stops drinking and instead of watering daily you find it only needs 1 every 2 days or so. Also if you want to finish her up a little faster try taken another hour or so off the light schedule and drop the temp to 55 degrees or so in dark cycle if you have the ability. It will get to a point of no growth when it stops drinking so cutting light back will speed up amber colors and help to add some crystals in the final stage. I usually flush 12-14 days before pulling the plant and only straight water for those last days. Looks tasty enjoy!


----------



## THCHead.25 (May 18, 2011)

so do I really need to flush my plants if im going with organic nutes ? I thought I heard somewhere it wasnt needed .. Thanks


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*These are 8 1/2 weeks of 12/12. They are from 2 different plants but the same strain. 8-9 wk flower indicas
One plant has significant yellowing leaves and the other is turning purple in the leaves. 
Signs of chop time but still look a little green on the one bud in the pic. 
Chopped these and gonna let the rest go in the dark for the next 36-48 hours.
What do you guys think? Been flushing for 2 weeks almost with straight water

*https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1606903d1305747595-dwc-scrog-grow-extrema-el-006.jpg**https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1606908d1305747694-dwc-scrog-grow-extrema-el-003.jpg*




*


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

THCHead.25 said:


> so do I really need to flush my plants if im going with organic nutes ? I thought I heard somewhere it wasnt needed .. Thanks


Ya if you are going totally organic I would skip the flushing part. But give its last 10-14 days just straight water NO NUTES.....this should help your flavor and prevent the old totally crumbly dried but it still needs to be re-lit almost every toke issue.


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *These are 8 1/2 weeks of 12/12. They are from 2 different plants but the same strain. 8-9 wk flower indicas
> One plant has significant yellowing leaves and the other is turning purple in the leaves.
> Signs of chop time but still look a little green on the one bud in the pic.
> Chopped these and gonna let the rest go in the dark for the next 36-48 hours.
> ...



Crystal ratio looks great but still looking a little white. Put it under a magnifying glass and look for amber colors on crystals while they should be slightly curved or arched. 2 full days in the dark will help populate more crystals but not sure if light is needed to get that amber color to them. May want to just cut your schedule to about 10/14 or even 8/16 and that will kick that plant into overdrive. Either way you have done good and it looks great!


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*I got my scope today but couldn't get it focused enough to see the trichs the way I wanted to. 
Gonna mess with it and try to figure it out in a few. That bigger bud was actually one of the smaller ones on the plant.
Thanks for the advice*


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

snowmanexpress said:


> Can you guys help me out?
> 
> Freebie Blueberry gum/ I think Pineapple express is the bigger one, but I'm not sure, I think it's good bagseed I planted with the PE. But one died!
> 
> ...


I would hack that thing today. Looks like it has had enough. Also looks like if you are going to continue it needs water. Seems like there is amber in those crystals but the sure fire way to tell is put it under a magnifying glass if 50% or better appear to be amber in color and arching over sideways she is done. If the crystals are all white, standing upright and straight then get that thing some water let her soak and give it another week or 2. Looking at your leaves the plant looks like it is begging for someone to lay her to rest but it could be due to your very dry soil.


----------



## GreenIce (May 18, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *I got my scope today but couldn't get it focused enough to see the trichs the way I wanted to.
> Gonna mess with it and try to figure it out in a few. That bigger bud was actually one of the smaller ones on the plant.
> Thanks for the advice*


Cool a good investment indeed. Another thing that will tell you the plant is about done is if it stops drinking and you find your water schedule is stretching farther and farther apart. Leaves can start slowly dying and if you go too far past due date you will probably end up with a herm and you will actually see male pod sacks developing in the middle of your flowers. If this ever happens pull entire plant at end of next dark cycle immediately as the plant no longer cares about producing thc and is dedicating all resources to producing seeds. Just giving FYI stuff don't think you will have to worry about any of these problems looking at these photos


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*The lower part of that bud was under the scrog screen so that may be why its a little greener. The bigger buds are majority above the screen and look alot better. Imma give em a couple more days before I chop em. *


----------



## bigfoot19661966 (May 18, 2011)

First two pictures are my luna haze plant . I wanted to see if i should be pulling this week, or can i wait a little longer..trichs are milky with some turning amber. This is week 10, and I read that some haze can take 12-14 weeks..i clipped off the fan leaves and the cola is probably about 6 inches long. The 3rd and 4th pics is my master kush, (never tried it before.) I lost track on when i started it flowering though


----------



## moodster (May 18, 2011)

is my casey ready for the flush?


----------



## BluBerry (May 18, 2011)

*Trich pics: Would like to be able to see them better but thats the best I could get it*

View attachment 1607494View attachment 1607493View attachment 1607492


----------



## MJMIKE (May 18, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................




Are you still doing this??? can i post a few pics and u judge for me?


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (May 19, 2011)

bigfoot19661966 said:


> First two pictures are my luna haze plant . I wanted to see if i should be pulling this week, or can i wait a little longer..trichs are milky with some turning amber. This is week 10, and I read that some haze can take 12-14 weeks..i clipped off the fan leaves and the cola is probably about 6 inches long. The 3rd and 4th pics is my master kush, (never tried it before.) I lost track on when i started it flowering though


1 week, 2 tops. You should definitly be flushing if you need to, or haven't started.







moodster said:


> is my casey ready for the flush?


I would say give it another week of nutes then flush for 2 more weeks. I'm an amber man. So it's up to you if you want to start flushing now you can.


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (May 19, 2011)

Jayst said:


> do all strains need flushing, i heard there are some you shouldnt flush?


You only need to flush if you are using nutrients. I'm not sure about organic nutrients though.

Flushing just means water it normaly without additives other than Ph stuff.


----------



## MadKitty (May 19, 2011)

Hey Guys

The top of my plant seems to be way ahead of the rest - should I harvest the top now? Here's a pic:


----------



## fdd2blk (May 19, 2011)

MadKitty said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> The top of my plant seems to be way ahead of the rest - should I harvest the top now? Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 1608537View attachment 1608538View attachment 1608539




that looks really close to done.


----------



## bigfoot19661966 (May 19, 2011)

Ya, these plants never received any harsh nutes, just guano and molasses and never add anything else during water time. Has anyone else grown luna haze before? Like a head high or body high? I'm guessing since i'm on my 10th week, there is alot of sativa in this.


----------



## MJMIKE (May 19, 2011)

Hey ppl,


Got two plants to show ya

white widow

luna haze

white widow leaves are spoting brown and turning yellow, the luna bottom leaves are turning yellow slightly.

Best opinion gets a doobie... from my personal grow..lol j/k

BTW IM A PRO NOOB


----------



## BluBerry (May 19, 2011)

*Bout 2-3 more weeks.. *


----------



## MJMIKE (May 19, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Bout 2-3 more weeks.. *


 

what about her leaves????


----------



## BluBerry (May 19, 2011)

*Mine has alot more yellow than that one and it still has a couple clear trichs. I may be wrong but thats what it looks like to me*

*Couple pics of mine:*


----------



## BluBerry (May 19, 2011)

*Are you flushing? Or still running nutes?*


----------



## ziggy39 (May 23, 2011)

i dont remmember how long these have been flowering im pretty sure 6 weeks i started to flush last friday they are just some random bagseed from some mid grade sorry for the shitty pictures dont have much of asteady hand and lack of camera


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 23, 2011)

View attachment 1613924View attachment 1613928View attachment 1613929View attachment 1613930View attachment 1613931View attachment 1613944View attachment 1613946View attachment 1613948View attachment 1613949View attachment 1613950View attachment 1613951View attachment 1613952Okay looking for how much longer I have with these girls. day 55 or so of flowering three Raspberry Cough. Dwc set up with an 8 bulb T5 and three CFL for side lighting. Pictures 4 and 10 are of the same plant that while producing big buds hasn't produced alot of trichomes.


----------



## skatebitch (May 23, 2011)




----------



## 420taylor (May 23, 2011)

how much longer do you think these have,they r small because i was a bit late at transplanting lol but the buds definately look like quality bud though


----------



## HokieBud (May 23, 2011)

8 week old autos


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 24, 2011)

Looking for some insight on when this plant may be ready to start flushing..


View attachment 1615456


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 24, 2011)

I guess I should mention I've been using GH nutes with floricious and liquid koolbloom ph 6.0-6.5 and mixing at the aggressive bloom formula for drain to waste soil. Everything else about the plant is a mystery...the soil it is in...the genetics...it was given to me under some very strange circumstances and it was not very healthy in the beginning. I think I've brought it back around from what it was...See the links in my sig

Oh, most importantly I threw it in my flowering cabinet on 4/3 and the pics are from tonight. I've noticed all the hairs have started to dull in color and a few have taken an orangish tint. Wish I could find my handheld microscope.....
Still working on getting the White balance worked out in the camera as I"ve been playin with the manual setting..still learning the camera but i'm sure my photo's will improve. Taken with Nikon D700


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 24, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> I guess I should mention I've been using GH nutes with floricious and liquid koolbloom ph 6.0-6.5 and mixing at the aggressive bloom formula for drain to waste soil. Everything else about the plant is a mystery...the soil it is in...the genetics...it was given to me under some very strange circumstances and it was not very healthy in the beginning. I think I've brought it back around from what it was...See the links in my sig
> 
> Oh, most importantly I threw it in my flowering cabinet on 4/3 and the pics are from tonight. I've noticed all the hairs have started to dull in color and a few have taken an orangish tint. Wish I could find my handheld microscope.....
> Still working on getting the White balance worked out in the camera as I"ve been playin with the manual setting..still learning the camera but i'm sure my photo's will improve. Taken with Nikon D700


 How many weeks have you been flowering? All the pistils are still white and tall I wanna sayyy three weeks. Looks Indica Dominant dunno if that helps.


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 24, 2011)

They are right at 52 days..I've noticed that the pistils are not near as stark white as they were and some of the inside and lower buds have some orange on them. I've also noticed that the calyx's are starting to fatten up as if they are holding seeds, which they are not. I just want to try to get some general idea so that I can flush the plant for a few days before I go to cut her. 
Although there is that ever going debate on wether to flush or not....I think I"ll border on the safe side and flush...


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 24, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> They are right at 52 days..I've noticed that the pistils are not near as stark white as they were and some of the inside and lower buds have some orange on them. I've also noticed that the calyx's are starting to fatten up as if they are holding seeds, which they are not. I just want to try to get some general idea so that I can flush the plant for a few days before I go to cut her.
> Although there is that ever going debate on wether to flush or not....I think I"ll border on the safe side and flush...


 I would bet you have another three weeks before chop. Check the trichs every few days. They say if you use organic nutes you don't need a flush but whether I grow organic or otherwise I flush even if its just for the psychological benefit.


----------



## pazuzu420 (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I've misplaced my pocket microscope so I"ll have to pick another up in the next couple of days. Bright side is with three weeks left it should put on some more weight 

I'm pretty sure I read in another thread that each strain develops differently. So my thought was that I could start flushing when I saw 50/50 clear to cloudy but could this happen more than a week before it is ready?

I thought I would go with rought 75/25 cloudy to amber as this is supposed to be a more 'heady' high?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 25, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> Thanks for the advice, I've misplaced my pocket microscope so I"ll have to pick another up in the next couple of days. Bright side is with three weeks left it should put on some more weight
> 
> I'm pretty sure I read in another thread that each strain develops differently. So my thought was that I could start flushing when I saw 50/50 clear to cloudy but could this happen more than a week before it is ready?
> 
> I thought I would go with rought 75/25 cloudy to amber as this is supposed to be a more 'heady' high?


 https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1596969d1305247757-dwc-scrog-grow-extrema-el-trichome-ripening.jpg
check that link out. amber is more narcotic couch lock.


----------



## cheddaman (May 26, 2011)

View attachment 1618778View attachment 1618777 


how long please been on flower for 8 weeks lemon haze i believe it is!


----------



## mugan (May 26, 2011)

well this one is taking a while over what i had expected ( going in 4th week of flower)


----------



## BluBerry (May 26, 2011)

mugan said:


> well this one is taking a while over what i had expected ( going in 4th week of flower)


*Looks good. But did you really expect it to finish faster than 4 weeks? That is crazy!! 8 weeks is pretty much a minimum for flowering.*
*Not 8 weeks from seed but 8 weeks of 12/12. I have never seen one finish faster than that. *
*Looks Sativa but I could be wrong so you can prob expect a 10-12 wk flower*


----------



## mugan (May 26, 2011)

no i had expected for it to be swelling by now, the apical bud isn't even more than 1 inch yet


----------



## BluBerry (May 26, 2011)

*Patience. Wait til like week 6-8 and they will be swelled up good. Good lighting will make dense buds*


----------



## mugan (May 26, 2011)

kewl.. it gets 6-10 hours of daylight 4 days a week. and when indoors, 3x 6500k 85 w cfl 2x 30w 2700k cfl


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 26, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> View attachment 1618778View attachment 1618777
> 
> 
> how long please been on flower for 8 weeks lemon haze i believe it is!


need better pics.


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 26, 2011)

mugan said:


> well this one is taking a while over what i had expected ( going in 4th week of flower)


 A while.

You really shouldnt post here when your plants are that early.


----------



## djlewis (May 27, 2011)

how long do ya reckon was think in end of may start the flush..?


----------



## Niko Bellick (May 27, 2011)

djlewis said:


> View attachment 1620591 how long do ya reckon was think in end of may start the flush..?


 Might wanna take some pics that are closer than that so we can see the hairs and a trich pic if you can get one.


----------



## caesar23 (May 28, 2011)

what about this one?


----------



## Deerhunter617 (May 28, 2011)

Fdd curious when to start my flush can ya give me a idea thanks bro 
Superlemon Haze















L.A. Confidential















Querkle #1










Querkle #2


----------



## BluBerry (May 29, 2011)

caesar23 said:


> what about this one?


*You see all those white pistils? Not even close to harvest. 2-4 more weeks.*
*People if you have a bud full of white hairs. Do not post your pics in here. They are not done. *


----------



## Deerhunter617 (May 29, 2011)

Kinda hard to go by pistils on the Querkle alot of them are orange from the get go


----------



## Snafu1236 (May 29, 2011)

Deerhunter---need better pics, but based off what you provided id flush for 1-2 weeks and chop.

djlewis--need better/closer pics but off the pic you provided id say start flushing now, shits lookin swollin, fade is setting in. startt flushing, post some closer pics and i can give you a more accurate look.


----------



## envycell (May 29, 2011)

Need opinions on 3 strains I have going in my basement. This is my very first grow I have ever done lol never even grew a flower before this. I think I'm doing ok for first my first cherry breaker crop. So these are the ones that I have coming being 8 weeks old into flower on tuesday. I have kevorkian blue cheese and jack herer ready for harvest.these blue cheese in the last 2 days started to develope some purple on the leaves and bud.So should I wait another week or two and see what happens? Do you think they are ready for harvest? Trichomes are 90% cloudy on them with a few ambers. I've been flushing now for a week and was thinking i would probaly end up doing a bubbler flush on them also in a dark room in no rush to harvest. This is personal smoke so I'm looking for qaulity over weight. Soil grow under hps light and full line of fox farm nutes and bloombastic. Thanks for any comments I can only get better with help =). Pic 7 is of a jack flash I accidently loaded up I am figuring on a few weeks for the flash still alot of white hairs still.

1. jack Herer
2 & 3. kevorkian 
4 & 5. Blue cheese


----------



## Jude Darlene (May 29, 2011)

Hey fdd2blk or experienced folks that would like to guess, will you please tell me when you think these three plants will be ready? The trichromes are milky with a few amber. Thanks, Jude Darlene

plant 1 with shots of two of the buds 

plant 2 with shots of two of the buds 

plant 3 with shots of two of the buds, this was a large square pot that I wrapped(staked) around the pot, it's got about 12 good size buds on it.


----------



## del66666 (May 30, 2011)

12-12 from seed in coco, how long you reckon then ........


----------



## tall33green (May 30, 2011)

Veg for about almost 3 weeks.. few plants that have been Flowering for 6 1/2 weeks 7 wks. 2 of which have seeds that are already fully developed (some have fallen, some are hidden in seed pods; but are fully developed) So my question is does that mean the buds are done at this point because the seeds are mature? Trichomes seem to be going whiter (no scope X) thou they appear sparkling now... Pistils are about 45% brown... Not sure if the mature seeds mean to chop her or does that not matter?? 
Help........
Photo 1& 2 of fat cola and that skinny middle are same plant, maybe a never ending type?? Photo 3, lady in question is foremost in photo, and all following are of her...

Lumens: 400w mh growing spectrum and 400w hps delux sun master flowering (only using one at a time)
Ht: 100cm (with big nug at the topp) 75cm other 
Grow med: ATAMI light mix from Holland (mix perlite, soil with coco, lime and lava rocks) 
5 gallon
Strain: Not sure ( bag seed ) but very good stuff!! 
Nut's : General Hydroponics Europe (terra means soil) 
GHE Terra Grow 3-1-6
GHE Terra Bloom 2-3-4
GHE Diamond Nectar
Bio Nova TML (the missing link)
Bio Nova NPK 0-13-14 
100% organic molasses (for carbs and few other vit's and minerals) 

Sorry pics are not that great...


----------



## serenaevi (May 30, 2011)

Hi, pls look my fotos and tell me if it is ready ! Look here: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/435717-ready-harvest-pls-help.html


----------



## 303 (Jun 1, 2011)

Starting to ripen up now, what do you guys think, a little over a week out? I think next res change I will start flushing. Please don't argue with me about flushing, I am well aware of the anti flushing forums here and no longer want to argue, its what I do.. This is durban poison at day 49. I was thinking taking it to day 60. Already looks great IMO.













No one is really replying to the last few posts, any and all opinions appreciated 
Question: I have heard turning the lights out the last couple days pushes more trics out? Is this true and does anyone do it? Thanks! -303


----------



## Psychild (Jun 1, 2011)

Dam she looks pretty!


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 1, 2011)

*303: *
*You could chop in a week but I would prob go another two*


----------



## gantsa (Jun 1, 2011)

303: i agree with bluberry. I would start flushing in 5 days and go on for another 12 days or so..
I see that you already got some nute burns (in pic 2), maybe this part of the plant tricks you because the hairs turned red. This is most probable because of nute burn. All the other parts of the plant seem to be at least 2 weeks away from their end. I would chop only the burned bud and leave the rest to go on

How do you ripen?


----------



## 303 (Jun 1, 2011)

gantsa said:


> 303: i agree with bluberry. I would start flushing in 5 days and go on for another 12 days or so..
> I see that you already got some nute burns (in pic 2), maybe this part of the plant tricks you because the hairs turned red. This is most probable because of nute burn. All the other parts of the plant seem to be at least 2 weeks away from their end. I would chop only the burned bud and leave the rest to go on
> 
> How do you ripen?


Are you suggesting pic 2 is a pic of a burnt bud, this is the only cola with the pistols so amber already, I think I'm tricking myself because some the buds looks close and others look 2 weeks out..? I agree I think I had burned them a bit a week back, I lowered the ppms/feed strength. I think the burn is slight but they recovered, the tips are showing classic burn signs. Lesson learned, don't feed after drinking my math wasn't correct, I overfed them with kool bloom but I corrected it. The damage is done and how I ripen is the "ripen" phase that I follow from GH's recirculating expert feed schedule. I'll change res's in a couple days to "ripen" for a week than flush for 5 days. I use Florakleen from GH for flush. Thanks for feedback


----------



## Psychild (Jun 1, 2011)

I was thinking about chopping her Saturday...any objections? She's already been getting water for about a week and a a half now


----------



## mrgreengrower (Jun 2, 2011)

Ok so i was wondering if there ready to be chopped down? thanks for all the help


----------



## 303 (Jun 2, 2011)

Going off the first photo they look ready, the rest the pics hard to tell. What strain?


----------



## r1tony (Jun 2, 2011)

Pineapple Express. going on 63 days on 12/12... should be ready soon?


----------



## 303 (Jun 2, 2011)

r1tony said:


> Pineapple Express. going on 63 days on 12/12... should be ready soon?


 Yeah thats real nice, what kind of camera did you use? Pic 3 starting to amber, you can harvest when you are ready from the looks of that pic.


----------



## r1tony (Jun 2, 2011)

303 said:


> Yeah thats real nice, what kind of camera did you use? Pic 3 starting to amber, you can harvest when you are ready from the looks of that pic.


Ya these Pineapple Express from G13 is super frosty. I use a Zorb USB microscope. http://www.carsonoptical.com/Pocket_Microscopes/Pocket_Microscopes/MM-480O

Yes I seem to always pick a tad early and can let them stew a bit.. probably let it go another week.


----------



## Godswork420 (Jun 2, 2011)

These are supposed to be some sort of skunk.. using the entire line of canna nutes, co2 with 12 hour light cycles. First big grow! Started 42 days ago... so 9 wks would be 30 more days... correct?


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 2, 2011)

Hairs are still white, but most trichomes are amber if not cloudy. It's only 55 days of 12/12.


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jun 2, 2011)

Day 55 Querkle


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 3, 2011)

So is this thread dead or what?


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (Jun 3, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> Hairs are still white, but most trichomes are amber if not cloudy. It's only 55 days of 12/12.


It looks about ready. If it were mine I would be flushing right now and possibly cut it down in 1-2 weeks. Give it atleast 1 more week.


----------



## 303 (Jun 3, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> So is this thread dead or what?


 No, just fdd doesn't pop in much.


----------



## ZIGMAN (Jun 3, 2011)

HALLO NICE DAY!!
I Wondering what you can tell me about my plant ...
stiva/indica?.....which kind of seed?... 
she is about two and a half mounth old...let her grow more? or she finishd?
And i wondering what is the meaning of the word "flushing" 
TTHX!!!


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 3, 2011)

#JakeTheSnake# said:


> It looks about ready. If it were mine I would be flushing right now and possibly cut it down in 1-2 weeks. Give it atleast 1 more week.


Thanks for the tip. It's been getting water only for a week now. It's really starting to dry out, so it will probably get chopped next week. It's an odd strain. Being bagseed, I'm not sure of the breed, but it's odd looking, for sure.


----------



## sonny chiba (Jun 3, 2011)

Is Mine ready for flush? LA con, day50


----------



## Deerhunter617 (Jun 3, 2011)

My la con was rdy to start flushing on day 50 and taste just like it smells very very good smoke


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Jun 3, 2011)

LA CON 60 days in when you think I should chop?


----------



## Frankymatos (Jun 4, 2011)

View attachment 1632739View attachment 1632741View attachment 1632742View attachment 1632743View attachment 1632744View attachment 1632745View attachment 1632746View attachment 1632747View attachment 1632748View attachment 1632750View attachment 1632751View attachment 1632752


----------



## cheddaman (Jun 4, 2011)

the pic quality is really really shit but best i can do for now.........



this is 1 of my 10 haze strain plants (dont exactly no which haze the clones were given to me!) and this pic is week 6 of flower. the plants are in week 8 now and are stil not looking ready to me! this is my first grow so im a complete novice.....help please ????


----------



## cheddaman (Jun 4, 2011)

helllllllooooooooooooo anyonnnnnnnnnneeee helllllllllppppp !!!!!!!!


----------



## 303 (Jun 4, 2011)

Frankymatos said:


> View attachment 1632739View attachment 1632740View attachment 1632741View attachment 1632742View attachment 1632743View attachment 1632744View attachment 1632745View attachment 1632746View attachment 1632747View attachment 1632748View attachment 1632749View attachment 1632750View attachment 1632751View attachment 1632752


Looks great unfortunately I think it still needs a few more days.. Those pistils are still white ontop, pic 9 looks done, then 10.. ehh I'd wait... I'd get a tric scope.


cheddaman said:


> helllllllooooooooooooo anyonnnnnnnnnneeee helllllllllppppp !!!!!!!!


 How are we supposed to tell if your plant that is in week 8 is done or not judging by a shitty phone pic taken two weeks ago. Fuckin chump


----------



## GanjaG (Jun 4, 2011)

*Here is a autoflowering snowryder from short stuff, on about day 75 from germination, first pistols appeared after around 3 weeks. Hows she looking?*


----------



## kleenkutz (Jun 4, 2011)

first picture with the orange hue is master kush, i'm thinking a week, if not more?

second picture is master kush as well, in the same tent as the first, but what concerns me are the dried/dead leaves within the cola. is that normal or is it an indication of something more severe?

thanks


----------



## ZIGMAN (Jun 5, 2011)

zigman said:


> View attachment 1631821View attachment 1631820View attachment 1631819View attachment 1631818
> 
> hallo nice day!!
> I wondering what you can tell me about my plant ...
> ...


here is more pic of daylight


----------



## cheddaman (Jun 5, 2011)

whos a chump ? and whos askin you ???? little minded fool! i explained the pic was all i could do for now and if your not blind in one eye you can work out the colours of the trichs on the buds!! dont say anything if its not helpful this is a forum chump!!! were people ask questions to get answers ! yeh you understand! your meant to be FUKIN helpful!!!!


----------



## 303 (Jun 5, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> helllllllooooooooooooo anyonnnnnnnnnneeee helllllllllppppp !!!!!!!!





cheddaman said:


> whos a chump ? and whos askin you ???? little minded fool! i explained the pic was all i could do for now and if your not blind in one eye you can work out the colours of the trichs on the buds!! dont say anything if its not helpful this is a forum chump!!! were people ask questions to get answers ! yeh you understand! your meant to be FUKIN helpful!!!!


I must be blind, I sure can't see the color of the "trichs" in the photo you have provided. Pardon me, you clearly know what your doing..


----------



## Jingle (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi Guys, Looking for your advise again, thanks again for the last time.
This is my Barneys Lemon Amnesia 8 and a half weeks flowering been flushing for a week today with just water and molasses, Was planning on taking her down this Saturday, would you agree...sorry about the poor pic quality


----------



## GreenIce (Jun 6, 2011)

cheddaman said:


> whos a chump ? and whos askin you ???? little minded fool! i explained the pic was all i could do for now and if your not blind in one eye you can work out the colours of the trichs on the buds!! dont say anything if its not helpful this is a forum chump!!! were people ask questions to get answers ! yeh you understand! your meant to be FUKIN helpful!!!!


Sheez take it easy there tough guy. Whoever you are yelling at you gotta understand this.....in order to tell if the buds are ready you need to examine those trichs or crystals close up. Pretty much need a magnifying glass to get it right. So when you get the magnifying glass take a close look at the trichs. If plant is finished the trichs should be a light amber across preferably 50% or more of your crystals. Also you should notice the trichs should be bent over like a branch holding a bud that weighs too much and not standing up straight. Another good sign your plant is nearing finished is when the plant stops drinking water or barely drinks what you have been used to giving it.


----------



## caesar23 (Jun 9, 2011)

How much longer on this one?


----------



## Psychild (Jun 9, 2011)

was thinking about pulling her Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## NorthernLights#5 (Jun 10, 2011)

Its Brainstorm from DutchPassion 59 days in, still seeing some clear trichs with no amber yet, whats every ones estimate as to when I should chop


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

303 said:


> I must be blind, I sure can't see the color of the "trichs" in the photo you have provided. Pardon me, you clearly know what your doing..


lmao. agreed! shit i can barely make out the color of the hairs on that bud! hahaha. u need a scope or magnifier to see the trichs man.. only if u were to let ur plant go for like 12+ weeks. adn it was over done could u actually see the amber trichs... and its not even the trichs u can actually see.. the plant just loses its "shine" and has an amber tint to it.. since there are not many clear or cloudy trichs to make the plant glisten... this thread hasnt been the same since FDD left it. =/

at one point... i decided i was going to hop on this forum and help answer questions... but this thread is a fulltime job. there are just page after page after page of people askin if theres plants are ready.. and a lot of them are only like 2-4 weeks into flowering..... soo its a waste of time asking and a waste of space in the thread.

**im not ripping on any1 (except maybe the guy that was overusing the word chump and telling people that they are MEANT to help) im just saying theres sooooo many people asking... its really hard to answer every1.. its too bad.. cuz i know wen i 1st started growin i looked to this thread for help a lot. i may try to pop in from time to time to put my 2 cents in.... im no expert grower or anything... but i have quite a few grows under my belt.. and feel like i could help some newer growers.

1 thing to try is if u think ur plant may be ready.... snip off a small bud... hang it on a fan... put it on a heater.. or if ur real depserate. break the wet bud up... put it on sum tinfoil... throw it in the over on the lwest setting..... usually around 15-200 degrees.. leave it in there until its dry. 10-20 mins. maybe more maybe less. it all depends. but once its dry smoke it.... if u like the high it gives u.. then cut it down. if nto then wait another week or so adn try again. or just go by the hairs... wen 3/4 of ur hairs are red/orange. she should be ready.

its always better to let it go a lil longer if ur not sure... one thing to keep in mind is this..

*** You NEVER hear of people letting their plants flower for TOO long..... but you ALWAYS hear of people cutting their plants down TOO early ***

wen in doubt.. grow it out. (kinda just made that up on the spot. tried to make a lil jungle up. im a lil high so forgive me....) 

HAPPY GROWING EVERYBODY!!


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 10, 2011)

Fuck...."when in doubt...grow it out" hell yeah I like that! haha, I'ma have to use that one some time...lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> Fuck...."when in doubt...grow it out" hell yeah I like that! haha, I'ma have to use that one some time...lol.


lol. glad sum1 liked that! kinda just came up on the spot... but could get catchy. hahahaha


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 11, 2011)

*GUESS HOW MUCH MORE LONGER???*


View attachment 1644009View attachment 1644008View attachment 1644007View attachment 1644006


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 12, 2011)

Kali Soul said:


> *GUESS HOW MUCH MORE LONGER???*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1644009View attachment 1644008View attachment 1644007View attachment 1644006


2 weeks. 3 tops. looks around week 5 1/2 - 6? looks almost identical to a master kush i had seen a few weeks ago. looks great


----------



## asaph (Jun 12, 2011)

hi there! indicas here (hindu kush) now seeing week 9 in 12/12. was wondering when to take them. no amber trichs yet, but i'm wondering when they would be expected to finish. so much for 45-55 days! the buds have slowed their growth and i believe they are now ripening. smaller buds seem generally riper. 

growing in coco with HESI coco nutes @ EC 1.500.


----------



## asaph (Jun 12, 2011)

kleenkutz said:


> View attachment 1632917View attachment 1632918
> 
> first picture with the orange hue is master kush, i'm thinking a week, if not more?
> 
> ...


hey dude it may be rotting, check it out quick and if so try to save her asap


----------



## Kali Soul (Jun 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> 2 weeks. 3 tops. looks around week 5 1/2 - 6? looks almost identical to a master kush i had seen a few weeks ago. looks great


Ur rite in that picture it is in week 5 of flower, good shitt guy


----------



## greenops (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 4 plant scrog. 1 Skunk#1 and 3 AK48s. 
The flowering time of the Skunk#1 and Ak48 can be as early as 48 days, but avg is 7 - 8 weeks. 
Ive read some reports on the net of people saying their AK48 have been flowering for 9 weeks and even 12 weeks, apparently depending on the phenotype. 

My scrog is currently flowering for 5.5 weeks. I need to know if I'm on track and finish by week 8. 

These are pictures of the main top of each plant.
2 pictures for each top, one from a bit farther away and one close up. (Note: the hairy heads on the tops are just as big as a dice) 

Thanks!


----------



## Godswork420 (Jun 13, 2011)

Godswork420 said:


> View attachment 1630255View attachment 1630254View attachment 1630253View attachment 1630252View attachment 1630251View attachment 1630250These are supposed to be some sort of skunk.. using View attachment 1630249the entire line of canna nutes, co2 with 12 hour light cycles. First big grow! Started 42 days ago... so 9 wks would be 30 more days... correct?View attachment 1630248


My pics not good enough???


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 14, 2011)

View attachment 1647541
Sure, anytime... but how much longer?!?!  9 weeks already.


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'd probably cut her down today! She's pretty darn close, what do the trics looks like?


----------



## luckydog82 (Jun 14, 2011)

Any of mine look ready? some are a week over i'm thinking longer.What do ye think?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 14, 2011)

*Looks nice LuckyDog. Still quite a few vibrant white hairs tho. *
*I'd prob say another 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. Maybe 3 if you want the couchlock high. *


----------



## luckydog82 (Jun 14, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Looks nice LuckyDog. Still quite a few vibrant white hairs tho. *
> *I'd prob say another 1 1/2 - 2 weeks. Maybe 3 if you want the couchlock high. *


Yeah I thought there was stilla lot of white hairs


----------



## tomppaz (Jun 15, 2011)

Just one question, how much more? Thanks for advance 
My guess would be 2-3 more weeks?

Strain is LR#2 x Haze (50% "autoflower")
Dunno how many days shes been in flowering stage, wasnt counting...
Few brown/reddish hairs, trichonomes are mostly clear with some cloudy ones.

Using 150W Hps.


----------



## matlear (Jun 15, 2011)

Ok started to flush/feed with plain water and will do so everyday untill harvest,, 10 to 15 days

Let me know if you think im too early 











Peace &&


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 15, 2011)

*Tom: Patience is the key. More like 3-4 weeks left from what I see in the pics. You could always pick em early but it wouldn't be smart to do so.*

*Matlear: You seem to be right on schedule. Finish out the flush and chop in bout 1 1/2 - 2 weeks*


----------



## mistaxclusiv (Jun 15, 2011)

How Much longer for my plants?????

They are 5weeks into flowering


----------



## 303 (Jun 15, 2011)

matlear said:


> Ok started to flush/feed with plain water and will do so everyday untill harvest,, 10 to 15 days
> 
> Let me know if you think im too early
> 
> ...


I'd say your ready! Good job!
There's some sorry ass plants posted this page and previous pages, don't post this...





And expect anyone too know when its going to be done.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 15, 2011)

*Come on people. This thread is designed to help people who are close to harvesting and want to make sure before they chop down.*
*If you know that you are 3-5 weeks into 12/12 and are nowhere near done. Please don't waste the time by posting. *
*Indicas should normally go 8-10 weeks and Sativas usually go 10-12 weeks. Not 4 or 5 weeks*
*So please don't ask when they are gonna be ready when they are full of white hairs. *
*They are not ready and could be 2 months away from harvest. Who knows? *
*Be patient and let them do their thing.. When in doubt, grow it out!!*


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Come on people. This thread is designed to help people who are close to harvesting and want to make sure before they chop down.*
> *If you know that you are 3-5 weeks into 12/12 and are nowhere near done. Please don't waste the time by posting. *
> *Indicas should normally go 8-10 weeks and Sativas usually go 10-12 weeks. Not 4 or 5 weeks*
> *So please don't ask when they are gonna be ready when they are full of white hairs. *
> ...


lol. glad to see sum1 else using the saying "when in doubt grow it out"... its catchy. and very true. like u said.. its newarly impossible to tell wen the plant with the 30 white hairs is gonna be ready... it looks like its 2-3 weeks into flowering..... gonna be at LEAST another 5-6 weeks.. and most plant arent "fully" finished by week 8... 9 1/2 - 10 weeks seems to be a good ahrvest time for MOST plants... obviously if u got urself a nice sativa goin... ur waitin like 12+ weeks (which is they main reason i wont grow them) 
*
**you wanna wait to at least see a good amount of orange/red hairs before postin pics. 50% is good.. that will make it MUCH easier to judge.*** thanks guys

by the way Matlear.... thats a BEAUTIFUL plant man.. u did a great job. frosty as hell!


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 1650775View attachment 1650774View attachment 1650776View attachment 1650773

If you can master the wait and patience; a lot changes between 5 weeks and 8-9 weeks flowering.
Can you tell which is which? I'd much rather have the longer grown. And boys, you can really get torn up on this stuff.


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Jun 16, 2011)

View attachment 1651365View attachment 1651366View attachment 1651367View attachment 1651368View attachment 1651369View attachment 1651370couple diff strains i have going what do you think?


----------



## d6520 (Jun 16, 2011)

EvolAlex said:


> And i wanna chop her is she getting close???


wtf... that aint no grow show....i wouldnt even smoke dat... might be on my hash pile


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2011)

d6520 said:


> wtf... that aint no grow show....i wouldnt even smoke dat... might be on my hash pile


damn... thats a lil harsh.... =/ she does look a lil sickly tho.. but all the plants in the backround look great!! i would say u could chop her if u want. hard cuz pics are very blurry.. but from wat i can make out. looks good. are those ur plants in the backround?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 16, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1650775View attachment 1650774View attachment 1650776View attachment 1650773
> 
> If you can master the wait and patience; a lot changes between 5 weeks and 8-9 weeks flowering.
> Can you tell which is which? I'd much rather have the longer grown. And boys, you can really get torn up on this stuff.


yeaaa thats a good way to show wat can happen in juts a few weeks... youd be surprised how much changes in a few weeks. adn how much of a difference it will make in the high/taste/potency/and yield!


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Jun 16, 2011)

how long would u say on each of these chb? thanks ahead of time


----------



## Tonaloc989 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

12-12 from seed........


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2011)

MaryWanna420 said:


> how long would u say on each of these chb? thanks ahead of time View attachment 1651786View attachment 1651787View attachment 1651788View attachment 1651789View attachment 1651790View attachment 1651791


id say about 1 week.. 2 weeks top. looks good tho man. very frosty. =) doesnt look llike its gonna yield much... but i bet its gonna be sum high grade bud my friend.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> 12-12 from seed........


wow man. u alwasy have sum impressive 12-12 grows. i will be doing this soon. my electric bills gettin too high.... sooo im gonna have to get rid of my veg box.... and just do a bunch of 12-12 plants from now on. how long do they usually take to finish from start to harvest? and wats ur average yield per plant? they look great tho man... as always


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man. u alwasy have sum impressive 12-12 grows. i will be doing this soon. my electric bills gettin too high.... sooo im gonna have to get rid of my veg box.... and just do a bunch of 12-12 plants from now on. how long do they usually take to finish from start to harvest? and wats ur average yield per plant? they look great tho man... as always


im long past the counting days and nearly past the weighing days but it takes from 91/2 weeks +...........depending on strain and enviroment etc ...........i use a 400 and 600 dual spec hps so they get moved around from light to light to even things out............was pulling 2-3 oz dry per plant but think ive just smashed that and reckon i just chopped a plant that will be 4 oz dry........will let you know when dry though mate


----------



## MaryWanna420 (Jun 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> id say about 1 week.. 2 weeks top. looks good tho man. very frosty. =) doesnt look llike its gonna yield much... but i bet its gonna be sum high grade bud my friend.


kk cool and thanks a million yeah i dident realy have to much time under the circumstances to veg half my plants as big as i would have liked but all in learning this will be my first actual crop ive had a few 5 tops plants ive done on there own before hand along with reading thousands of pages in books and countless hours online but im striving to learn all i can i just look at it as a new job start off rusty if u strive to learn all u can and do ur best ull eventualy get there, but u deffinatly stroked my ego on being about right there with me i was actualy thinking the lemon a week and the others at 2 so thats real cool i feel it tells me ive learned atleast a bit lol thanks alot man =)


----------



## Sir chokesalot (Jun 17, 2011)

Hello Friend , My Blue Sattlelites have been flowering for 65 days and have been battleing the dreaded mites.Sprayed Pyrethin topically for about a 30 second total shot two weeks ago, have been flushing ever since.Still showing alot of clear trichs. Thanks for everything. hope pics come thru


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

These are my jack herer , about 6 almost 7 weeks in, any idea on how much longer, this is my first time growing..


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

Anyone know how much longer you think i have?


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> im long past the counting days and nearly past the weighing days but it takes from 91/2 weeks +...........depending on strain and enviroment etc ...........i use a 400 and 600 dual spec hps so they get moved around from light to light to even things out............was pulling 2-3 oz dry per plant but think ive just smashed that and reckon i just chopped a plant that will be 4 oz dry........will let you know when dry though mate


How about mine? how much logner u think?


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

kevbar said:


> Anyone know how much longer you think i have?


you saying its been in flower 6-7 weeks, no way.....whats your light?


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

400 watt MH but the first 1.5 weeks it just stretched,


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you saying its been in flower 6-7 weeks, no way.....whats your light?


 well the first week and a half it stretched. didnt start showing till about almost 2 weeks


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you saying its been in flower 6-7 weeks, no way.....whats your light?


400 watt MH but the first 1.5 weeks it just stretched,


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> you saying its been in flower 6-7 weeks, no way.....whats your light?


400 watt MH but the first 1.5 weeks it just stretched lol


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

Sir chokesalot said:


> Hello Friend , My Blue Sattlelites have been flowering for 65 days and have been battleing the dreaded mites.Sprayed Pyrethin topically for about a 30 second total shot two weeks ago, have been flushing ever since.Still showing alot of clear trichs. Thanks for everything. hope pics come thru


 any idea on how long u think i got?


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have never had a plant finish before 8 weeks. some look good at 7, but i always let them keep going.


need some advice about my jack herer. how much longer?View attachment 1652949View attachment 1652950


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

kevbar said:


> 400 watt MH but the first 1.5 weeks it just stretched lol


your plant looks like its been flowering 3 weeks to me which means you got 5-6 weeks left ..


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> your plant looks like its been flowering 3 weeks to me which means you got 5-6 weeks left ..


haha i know , it didnt start to show untill after it stretched so your thinkin 5-6 weeks? i see plenty of trichs, some of the hairs are orange and its my first time so i dont really know.


----------



## del66666 (Jun 17, 2011)

kevbar said:


> haha i know , it didnt start to show untill after it stretched so your thinkin 5-6 weeks? i see plenty of trichs, some of the hairs are orange and its my first time so i dont really know.


its got lots of filling out to do yet mate........


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

del66666 said:


> its got lots of filling out to do yet mate........


so it doesnt matter about the hairs turning orange and everything i still got some filling out to do ?


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

*Kev you have 10 total posts and probably all of them are in this thread saying the same damn thing. 
Your plants are nowhere near done. 
They just started flowering so if some of you are that impatient that you cannot wait the 9-12 weeks that it is going to take to grow out to maturity then chop her down and smoke it just the way it is. No offense but that is ridiculous that you post like 6 times saying they just started flowering and are wondering when they are gonna be done. You need to switch over to a HPS light instead of MH for better results IMO. Go post away in a journal or something, not somewhere that people actually want to know about their plants being done.

***

*Hey guys can you tell me how much longer I have. 
She hasn't started flowering yet but how much longer do you think? 3 more weeks? 
OMG I just can't wait to smoke her. Covered in trichs!! Yummy.. 
Lol, I'm just kidding but seriously!!
*


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

hahaha my comp was fuckin right up didnt mean to post the same thing everytime , sorry i got ur panties in such a knot. and it didnt just start flowering, its my first grow so why dont u stfu instead of flippin over something that doesnt matter.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

kevbar said:


> hahaha my comp was fuckin right up didnt mean to post the same thing everytime , sorry i got ur panties in such a knot. and it didnt just start flowering, its my first grow so why dont u stfu instead of flippin over something that doesnt matter.


 *Not here to fight or argue. Simply to help people out. And you say they just started flowering like 3 weeks ago. 
They will fill out and around week 6 they will plump up nicely. 
Why don't you read around and gain some knowledge from this forum and stop making yourself look like an idiot by not wanting to wait til your plants reach maturity. Pluck em and smoke em. It's not just you. People stay posting up pics of very very immature plants and expect someone to say it will be 5 1/2 weeks. Read and understand the plant so you will know what you are talking about. 
Not flippin over anything. I'm chilled but hate stupidity. So no more back and forth please. Back to helping the people who are close to harvest.*


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Not here to fight or argue. Simply to help people out. And you say they just started flowering like 3 weeks ago.
> They will fill out and around week 6 they will plump up nicely.
> Why don't you read around and gain some knowledge from this forum and stop making yourself look like an idiot by not wanting to wait til your plants reach maturity. Pluck em and smoke em. It's not just you. People stay posting up pics of very very immature plants and expect someone to say it will be 5 1/2 weeks. Read and understand the plant so you will know what you are talking about.
> Not flippin over anything. I'm chilled but hate stupidity. So no more back and forth please. Back to helping the people who are close to harvest.*


Alright and no the other guy said it looks like they did but like 2 weeks at the start it just stretched and for a first time grower i wasnt sure if id count those weeks or not but even if i dont count those 2 weeks its been about 4 weeks , i just wasnt positive cus its a jack herer seed from greenhouse seeds not sensi which both say different flowering times, and just didnt wanna fuck my first time up aaha


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

*I mean no offense to you. Not calling you stupid either. 
Usually takes the first 2 weeks after switching to 12/12 before it starts to show signs of sex. 
All of those white vibrant hairs will turn brown, amber, orange or whatever color and will start to dry up. 
Once they are about 3/4 of the hairs are dried up looking then you should be close to harvest. 
You will be fine and won't fuck it up

*


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 17, 2011)

No less then 8 weeks after first signs of sex. Meaning: when you see hairs....you got 2 full months before you should even be asking if they are ready. If all your hairs are red and your bud is swollen up to the point where there is barely any hair still left showing, check the tricomes. If you see lots of red trics then it's time to chop that baby. But don't get excited. Because you still have 2 weeks of drying and another 1 or 2 weeks of curing. So at this point in the game kevbar, I'd say you have about 3 months before you'll be smoking that plant. Think....August or maybe even September.


----------



## kevbar (Jun 17, 2011)

Hahah thanks bluberry and carnage as pumped as i am im not so pumped for the wait but will be well worth it! and thanks for the info ill keep posted with pics in few weeks time to show some progress.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 17, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> No less then 8 weeks after first signs of sex. Meaning: when you see hairs....you got 2 full months before you should even be asking if they are ready. If all your hairs are red and your bud is swollen up to the point where there is barely any hair still left showing, check the tricomes. If you see lots of red trics then it's time to chop that baby. But don't get excited. Because you still have 2 weeks of drying and another 1 or 2 weeks of curing. So at this point in the game kevbar, I'd say you have about 3 months before you'll be smoking that plant. Think....August or maybe even September.


*Read and double read this before posting pics people. Lol I'm jk.. Very true tho so don't be so impatient people. 
Keep up the good work and keep the pics coming in.*


----------



## Sir chokesalot (Jun 17, 2011)

I think i,m done but I wasn,t sure about the flush time after spraying for spider mites two weeks ago.Also alot of trichs were still clear


----------



## d6520 (Jun 17, 2011)

kevbar said:


> need some advice about my jack herer. how much longer?View attachment 1652949View attachment 1652950


looks like u got 3 to 4 weeks to go... from what i seen in those pics


----------



## HootnHolla4me (Jun 18, 2011)

Are you talking about indoor plants when you say to wait at least 2 months into flowering before checking if they're ready? Because it seems like it would be different depending on the environment & how rapidly they have been growing.


----------



## riceyp (Jun 18, 2011)

helo people im jus checking if this works haha


----------



## riceyp (Jun 18, 2011)

hey guys i have lemon haze growing at the min jus wondering if you could tell me how long it usualy takes to flower i have no pics at the min will follow up with some asap, btw it is my 1st grow lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2011)

once we see the pics we will do our best 2 let ya know. theres ALOT of people on here showin off their 1st grow.. ughh godi would NEVER show off MY first grow. hahaha. it looked like absolute shit! i was using bagseeds tho... and it was from sum schwagg... and it turned hermie.. and it was underlit/undferlighted.... but my 1st real grow with real genetics etc came out amazing.. its my avatar pic. Nirvanas White Widow.. 3 1/2 ounces dry!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2011)

MaryWanna420 said:


> kk cool and thanks a million yeah i dident realy have to much time under the circumstances to veg half my plants as big as i would have liked but all in learning this will be my first actual crop ive had a few 5 tops plants ive done on there own before hand along with reading thousands of pages in books and countless hours online but im striving to learn all i can i just look at it as a new job start off rusty if u strive to learn all u can and do ur best ull eventualy get there, but u deffinatly stroked my ego on being about right there with me i was actualy thinking the lemon a week and the others at 2 so thats real cool i feel it tells me ive learned atleast a bit lol thanks alot man =)


yeaa your right on track man. =) keep up the good work!


----------



## riceyp (Jun 18, 2011)

iv read quite a lot of this thread and dont realy want to put piks up now coz i fink i have quite a way to go haha jus abit confused as there is quite a lot of orange in there but still very small buds i shall update in a weeks time with a pik... cheers


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

HootnHolla4me said:


> Are you talking about indoor plants when you say to wait at least 2 months into flowering before checking if they're ready? Because it seems like it would be different depending on the environment & how rapidly they have been growing.


 *I may be wrong but, I think with any strain it is gonna take a minimum of 2 months for it to reach some form of maturity. 
Different environments do affect the rate plants grow.
I think you still have a 2 month minimum that it is going to take to flower maturely*.* Some may take 3 months**.
Basically he was saying that you should not be expecting your plants to be ready before that time frame. 
Just don't expect them to be ready a month into flowering.
*


----------



## mr.rak (Jun 18, 2011)

It´s a clone of Alien Dog. It´s my first grow, so take this in consideration lol... I already gave her the final flush... So I´m thinking in about 2 more weeks... I´m going to do a partial harvest since the top buds are maturing much faster then the botton ones. Opinions please....


----------



## GidgetGrows (Jun 18, 2011)

View attachment 1654671
10 weeks flowering, jack trash. So close, but is it ready?


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 18, 2011)

riceyp said:


> iv read quite a lot of this thread and dont realy want to put piks up now coz i fink i have quite a way to go haha jus abit confused as there is quite a lot of orange in there but still very small buds i shall update in a weeks time with a pik... cheers


The hairs won't tell ya much. I've seen the hairs turn red and the plant still went another month.

I've seen bud start turning all red hairs and then it shit out a bunch more white hairs and then_ those_ turned red! lol

You really gotta wait and watch that bud fill out. Take a look around the forum at others' harvests. You'll notice on many that the hairs are almost shrunk up to nothing before they were ready.

edit: for example look at GidgetGrows' buds right above this post. Those hairs are real tiny right? That plant is close if not ready. Check the trichomes!


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 18, 2011)

HootnHolla4me said:


> Are you talking about indoor plants when you say to wait at least 2 months into flowering before checking if they're ready? Because it seems like it would be different depending on the environment & how rapidly they have been growing.


Yeah man. Two months is pretty standard. Maybe even 3 months. And that's after seeing the first set of hairs. Most people think that when they switch the plant to 12/12 is when it starts flowering. It's usually another 1 or 2 weeks before it really starts flowering at that point. And from that point is when you got 2 months. Of course there's the exceptions, there always is, and that's exactly what this thread is for.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 18, 2011)

GidgetGrows said:


> View attachment 1654671
> 10 weeks flowering, jack trash. So close, but is it ready?


*Looks good. Is it foxtailing? Can't really tell from the pic. Pretty close but I'd prob go to week 11 or 12 to be sure. *
*Are you flushing? If not then you should start soon..*


----------



## riceyp (Jun 19, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> The hairs won't tell ya much. I've seen the hairs turn red and the plant still went another month.
> 
> I've seen bud start turning all red hairs and then it shit out a bunch more white hairs and then_ those_ turned red! lol
> 
> ...


yer man i think im gettin the jist of it now iv read frew quite a bit n its preaty obvious i have a wait on my hands haha cheers anyways


----------



## fandigo (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi to all
I'm a new grower. I got the seed from a friend and hi didn't know what kind of cannabis I'm growing, but it look nice smell gr8 so i give it a try.
Its already in the 8 week of flowering. I think its ready, but all my knowledge came from the internet and this site


----------



## Tofino (Jun 20, 2011)

This is my first garden and my second post!
I have tried very hard to find a scope in my area, but nobody carries the one that I need. SO! Would I be able to use your experience and wisdom to look at a few of my plants and tell me if it's time to cut these girls down
Again I am new to this so I am just experimenting with some bag seed. I have no idea what strain they are.


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tofino, I'd let them go at least another week, if not two. You'd be surprised how much more they'll fill out if you let 'em go.


----------



## Tofino (Jun 20, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> Tofino, I'd let them go at least another week, if not two. You'd be surprised how much more they'll fill out if you let 'em go.


Really? It has been 9 weeks, and the hairs are really starting to turn amber. Oh well, I will wait it out! I have never wanted to harvest a garden as bad as this one!!!!


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, the hairs are still long. It seems to me that the plant could fill out more, but maybe someone else can give an opinion as well. 9 weeks since 12/12 or flower?


----------



## asaph (Jun 20, 2011)

asaph said:


> hi there! indicas here (hindu kush) now seeing week 9 in 12/12. was wondering when to take them. no amber trichs yet, but i'm wondering when they would be expected to finish. so much for 45-55 days! the buds have slowed their growth and i believe they are now ripening. smaller buds seem generally riper.
> 
> growing in coco with HESI coco nutes @ EC 1.500. View attachment 1645078View attachment 1645082View attachment 1645081View attachment 1645080View attachment 1645079View attachment 1645077View attachment 1645075View attachment 1645074View attachment 1645073View attachment 1645072View attachment 1645076View attachment 1645083


heya, just checking up here if anyone can help with an estimate. it's been one week since i took the pics, so it's almost 10 weeks now.


----------



## Nubby Tubbs (Jun 20, 2011)

what about mine?


----------



## Tofino (Jun 20, 2011)

carnage11 said:


> Well, the hairs are still long. It seems to me that the plant could fill out more, but maybe someone else can give an opinion as well. 9 weeks since 12/12 or flower?


9 weeks old and they have had 6 weeks 12/12. I shall wait


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tofino said:


> 9 weeks old and they have had 6 weeks 12/12. I shall wait


Yeah 6 weeks wouldn't be long enough. Probably more like 5 weeks flowering. So you gotta ways to go. Not sure on your particular strain but regardless, I'd let it go at least 8 weeks and see how it looks.


----------



## carnage11 (Jun 20, 2011)

Nubby Tubbs said:


> what about mine?
> View attachment 1657558


 Difficult to tell with that pic.


----------



## BluBerry (Jun 20, 2011)

Tofino said:


> 9 weeks old and they have had 6 weeks 12/12. I shall wait


*From the time you switch the light to 12/12 give em 2 weeks to show signs of sex then another 6-7 weeks minimum for them to fill out.*
*I would let them go another week then flush them for another week. The wait will be worth it in the end. *
*The bud will fill in and bulk up a bit more and the smoke will be better. Patience young grasshopper! You'll be glad!!*


----------



## butchandscooter (Jun 21, 2011)

Okay here are my pics
I am a super noob so I dont know a ton. This is my first grow and all the plants were given to me.
Unfortunately I dont even know what they are 
I know very sad

These babies have had a rough life including spider mites, fungus gnats, temp problems, and PM.
I had 6 and I am down to the last 3
The short one with the most pics I think is right there and the two tall ones in the back I think are about 2 weeks but I am unsure

Sorry about the pics, my hands shake really bad from my illness and muscle spazes (hence the need for MMJ)

Any info, comments and suggestions are all very much appreciated. My feelings cannot be hurt so fire away
and thank-you in advance for your help

This website has been a great help to me and helped my save these last 3 plants !!


----------



## EugE (Jun 21, 2011)

hey guys,

how many days left?

Lowryder#2

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/37/dsc0031vu.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/696/dsc0032gn.jpg/
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/593/dsc0036g.jpg/

bump


----------



## theonions (Jun 23, 2011)

firs*t* *t*wo and *t**h*e las*t* one are from *t**h*e *g*ood plan*t*, *t**h*e o*t**h*er *t*wo are from a scrawn*y* bi*t*c*h*, i *t**h*ink *t**h*eir read *t*o *g*o bu*t* lookin for some *g*uidance. i *t**h*ink *t**h*e small one is overdone


----------



## kevbar (Jun 23, 2011)

So what if your plant started showing sex at the start of the flowering period and then stretched. and while it stretched it budded. is that shitty?


----------



## fengshui (Jun 23, 2011)

http://imgur.com/a/cImTu



Well, its been 40 days since the switch to 12/12 and they haven't complained once, after a long laundry list of problems during veg, its down to the final stretch.




... I do have a few worries though... (There are 3 different plants in the pics, 2 different strains, each was from a different bag of mids so i'm not entirely sure what strains they are.) 

My worries are this.... the one with the whitest hairs has been budding the longest, and has the biggest buds (3 long >12" colas, along with many 3-4" tops scattered around, and popcorn buds under the bulk of the foliage), but it has the least amount of trichs. The other 1 (of the same bag), is covered in trichs, but has much smaller buds, granted, they vegged for different lenghts of time (about a week difference), and one stretched a lot more than the other b/c I had to play with the light so much. Should I expect the frostier one to gain more volume, or the fatter/shorter one to get more trichs? The one with the most orange hairs (and obviously frostier) is the youngest of all the pics/plants. She would have been the mother if I had enough room for one. She's resisted all the torture i've dished out, and hasn't complained about anything, no nute burn, underwater, pests, nothing. Others have gone through hell and pulled though (oldest one vegged for 8 weeks, youngest for 4, the short/fat one vegged for 7 weeks). 


Hope you don't mind, it was easier to upload the album to Imgur and share this accross the forums, than uploading it once for each forum.
Running with Micro Bloom Grow from AN, Hammerhead 9/18, and B-52. 600w MH for veg, HPS for flowering, in 5gal pots atm. Any tips/criticisms? (The frostiest one is 4.5ft tall, short bushy/fat one is just under 3'). All were LST'd except for the youngest one (which is why she's so tall, aside from all the unnecessary stretching).

Thanks in adv.


----------



## tjsap24 (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe you can help me. I have three strains, all done in seventy days. All done in soil. I have a growbox with a 250hps, everything has worked great until I made another box with a six hundred hps. The girls had about twenty days to go in the 250 but I figured since the six hundred was built I would finish them off in there and fatten them up. Only it seems to have put them back in veg. Im on day eighty-four and still dont really have any amber trichs. I've dryed some and my friends love it but I dont think its at its full potential. So my question is, Will they ever get more amber or am I just wasting my time waiting? Sorry I dont have pics but looking through a jewelers loop I can see there all cloudy, just very few amber if any. Sorry I forgot also to ask, does a plant " peak "? Meaning am I going downhill on quality after it peaks? Thanks for any replys


----------



## fengshui (Jun 24, 2011)

Got some full body shots of mine, hoping someone could give me an idea as to what to expect (check previous post for full details). 

http://imgur.com/a/h7jNC#Xy68O


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jun 24, 2011)

How far would you say this one is buggered up the whole grow been in way way too long was my first grow 
nothing special just some good seeds i kept out of some nice bags. had a faulty timer a week ago they got 36hours of light....
will take some pictures of the plants in the room if needed


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 24, 2011)

3 weeks maybe? How old is it? Strain? Breeder?


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jun 25, 2011)

Strain my own been around for a while nothing special been flowering no less then 9 weeks....


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jun 25, 2011)

Dead thread?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 25, 2011)

Depends who's online...


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 25, 2011)

I was going to say get a microscope and check the trichomes, but I assumed that is something you probably already knew.


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jun 26, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> I was going to say get a microscope and check the trichomes, but I assumed that is something you probably already knew.


yea indeed i do but i dont have one atm.. and i seen this thread did you read the topic?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

Ha, Yeah. I saw the thread name. That's why I "didn't say it". I knew you were here to ask, so I figured you didn't know, right? IMO 3 weeks to be good, but some phenos, of strains seem to never want to finish up.

My cousin had some Kali Mist that he let go for 16 weeks, and it never finished.


----------



## CoolNameHere (Jun 26, 2011)

wow well yea that guy is more advanced then some other i have and they have been in longer there a sativa strain and a strain i wont mess with again was just bag seeds


Some of them look spastic i will upload some pictures


----------



## Sonday (Jun 26, 2011)

Second Ever Grow. Northern Lights. 180 total watts cfl. Just over six weeks since buds appeared. Some yellowing and wilting of shade leaves, is that okay at this point? I think it's only a week or so from harvest. Even though I have yet to see any amber trichomes. Top cola has new growth out the sides, that bothers me, should it? What do you rockstars think on this one??


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 26, 2011)

1.5-2 weeks probably.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

Sonday said:


> View attachment 1665095Second Ever Grow. Northern Lights. 180 total watts cfl. Just over six weeks since buds appeared. Some yellowing and wilting of shade leaves, is that okay at this point? I think it's only a week or so from harvest. Even though I have yet to see any amber trichomes. Top cola has new growth out the sides, that bothers me, should it? What do you rockstars think on this one??View attachment 1665097View attachment 1665099View attachment 1665101View attachment 1665102


agreed. couple weeks tops. looks great by the way. and na the new growth isnt anything bad. usually around 6 weeks u get 1 last burst of new growth.. thtas wat really packs on the weight on the buds. thats why alotta websites will say "this strain packs on most of its weight in the last few weeks". nice and frosty lookin tho man. good job.


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey man what do you think about this Dragon OG? I beleive she's past 8wks, not sure though(really should keep track). i guess i'd rather pull her too late rather then too early. I've also been battling a mite infestation if that helps any. Hopefully she's not tooo far past do.lol


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Jun 26, 2011)

Oh, and how about this one as well? LA Confidential


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 26, 2011)

*A helpful person on the forum instructed me to make hash or hash oil from this herm plant. I need to know how much longer should I wait before chopping this sucker down, cleaning my grow area, and starting fresh with ordered seeds? 

I have to balance out how much more damage these male flowers are doing to my plant with how well the remaining female parts mature. This harvest will be for hash if I save anything it will only be the topmost buds for smoke. It looks pretty bad but try not to rub it in... It was for medicine not recreation =/
*


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Man that is one ugly hermie.


----------



## dimyself (Jun 27, 2011)

how bout this one! it's strain Blue39. ONLY day 42 in flower since 12/12 flip!!!

View attachment 1666758View attachment 1666759


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 27, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Man that is one ugly hermie.


Have anything productive to say...


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 27, 2011)

I would chop her and make it now, your only losing THC the onger you let it go. At this point it is just exponentially producing seeds...


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 27, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> I would chop her and make it now, your only losing THC the onger you let it go. At this point it is just exponentially producing seeds...


Am I really losing THC? I thought it only slowed the production of THC as I didn't think they actualy USED THC to make seeds, just stopped making as much. My question really referred to the trichromes that are already there on the plant. Should I wait for them to develop into a more amber color like normal or stop before all the extra plant matter and pollen sacks get bigger. This whole plant is likely to be used in some BHO or something. 

All this aside I can physically see more trichromes with my naked eye appearing over time on the leaves around the buds too as the days go by.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

MedicineMaker said:


> Have anything productive to say...


Genital herpes is some nasty shit.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 27, 2011)

You're wasting your time with that hermie. How is that?


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> You're wasting your time with that hermie. How is that?


Not really... You aren't even wasting time with males when it comes to BHO. I hope sometime you get sick and can't afford medicine. I will laugh at you and ask you how that herpes is doing


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jun 28, 2011)

The sympathy card, ok. Whatever bro. I have chronic tendonitis, and Arthritis. All I was saying is you are wasting your time on a hermie. Get s female, clone it, and be done with that other garbage.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jun 28, 2011)

hey. Im just wondering if someone can tell me how much longer i have (about).
Shes about 32 days into flowering, 12/12 in roots organic soil ff nutes.
How much longer do u think i have left?


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 28, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> The sympathy card, ok. Whatever bro. I have chronic tendonitis, and Arthritis. All I was saying is you are wasting your time on a hermie. Get s female, clone it, and be done with that other garbage.


Lmao... Dude you are such a troll. 
#1 It isn't wasting time on a plant if you have already been growing it for 3 months before it hermed and are waiting an extra week or two to make hash. It would only have been a waste of time if I trash the plant.
#2 You can't just get a female/clone around here or even seeds without ordering them, which costs money... The only bud around here is $50 an 1/8th sensemilla and that lasts like 2-3 days for me. Buying anything right now puts me without bud for a couple days.
#3 You can't just act like a dick for 3-5 posts then get mad when I tell you that you are not helping my current situation. I plan on doing another grow as soon as this one is done and I clean up.

I know for certain herm/male plants have plenty of THC for cooking or hash and I wouldn't just waste it for no reason. I've had chronic joint and muscle pain for years because of Fibromyalgia and a lot of other problems involving anxiety and sleep because of PTSD. Without smoking my anxiety gets so bad my doctors have worried about agoraphobia. If I had access to seeds, clones, or female plants right now I wouldn't be here asking for help with a herm plant.. But I am because I have to be, so once again why try to make things worse?


----------



## TreeGear (Jun 28, 2011)

buy a 80x pocket microscope at radioshack for ten bucks, then google pictures of trichcomes, clear is not done, all milky or all milky plus some starting to turn amber is done. All hybrids are pretty much done between 56-70 days if you want a ballpark. 9 weeks is right for most strains. Despite claims by seed companies, nothing is really done at 8 weeks, although I'm sure someone will post after me telling me their super purple alaskan kushberry plant took 8 weeks and it was bomb. I'll stick by my experience and say nothing is really done at 8 weeks. 
Get a HPS light next time too.,,,makes a world of difference in harvest weight. Impressive job with the cfl, you're gonna cry when it dries up into nothing though.


----------



## TreeGear (Jun 28, 2011)

med man- i'd just let it go the normal length of time, chop off what female parts you can, pop the seeds out and smoke that, and turn the rest into hash. Cutting early and making hash with immature trichs isn't gonna make good hash so I think your at the mercy of nature regarding what those male flowers do to the plant. Maybe shoot for the early end of the maturity window. never had a hermie, just my best answer using common sense. Sorry about the plant man, that looks bad.


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 28, 2011)

TreeGear said:


> med man- i'd just let it go the normal length of time, chop off what female parts you can, pop the seeds out and smoke that, and turn the rest into hash. Cutting early and making hash with immature trichs isn't gonna make good hash so I think your at the mercy of nature regarding what those male flowers do to the plant. Maybe shoot for the early end of the maturity window. never had a hermie, just my best answer using common sense. Sorry about the plant man, that looks bad.


Thank you, this is what I was looking for. I was thinking the same thing I just wanted somebody else to confirm. This was my first herm or male and my outdoor crop was all eaten up so I couldn't just throw it out lol.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jun 28, 2011)

TreeGear said:


> buy a 80x pocket microscope at radioshack for ten bucks, then google pictures of trichcomes, clear is not done, all milky or all milky plus some starting to turn amber is done. All hybrids are pretty much done between 56-70 days if you want a ballpark. 9 weeks is right for most strains. Despite claims by seed companies, nothing is really done at 8 weeks, although I'm sure someone will post after me telling me their super purple alaskan kushberry plant took 8 weeks and it was bomb. I'll stick by my experience and say nothing is really done at 8 weeks.
> Get a HPS light next time too.,,,makes a world of difference in harvest weight. Impressive job with the cfl, you're gonna cry when it dries up into nothing though.


wish i could afford a HPS =\. right now im doing a apartment closet grow so to keep electric costs down, heat, etc - i thought i would give cfl's a try. not bad but not good, but wish i could do hps all the way thru.
I think she got a little out of hand because i didnt plan for her to get as tall (shes about 5ft), but being my 1st grow im kind of learning and taking notes so that my 2nd grow is fluffy and short.

I just picked up one of those 60x-100x microscopes at Radio Shack... man this thing is tough to use!!!!!


How can i take a picture of the 'combs? i see a lot of close ups, are those taken from one of those Radio shack microscopes? Or another type of microscope?


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 28, 2011)

Just want to see what everyone thinks...
How much longer would y'all I say I got... Bubba Kush day 78 of flower.


----------



## sj33k (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey there,

I would like to know how far you guys think my plants are from harvest time based on the trichomes. The pictures are a bit fuzzy as I just used my Radio Shack microscope and an iPhone cam but I think you can make out the trichomes anyway. The blueish tint is from the LED of the microscope. These are two different plants of Sativa strain, the first is a Royal Automatic and the second an AK-48 autoflower.

Royal automatic:

http://i.imgur.com/sVKeN.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8Pxo8.jpg

AK-48

http://i.imgur.com/EXFzB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/yJnCs.jpg

Thx!


----------



## dimyself (Jun 28, 2011)

dimyself said:


> how bout this one! it's strain Blue39. ONLY day 42 in flower since 12/12 flip!!!
> 
> View attachment 1666758View attachment 1666759


bump bump~~


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

Medmaker. If you are just waiting for someone to say what you want to hear then why bother asking. You're going to do whatever you plan either way. Everyone who gave you advice to the contrary seem to have more experience then the above poster...


----------



## MedicineMaker (Jun 29, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Medmaker. If you are just waiting for someone to say what you want to hear then why bother asking. You're going to do whatever you plan either way. Everyone who gave you advice to the contrary seem to have more experience then the above poster...


I knew for a fact they were wrong... I was looking for somebody with even MORE experience then them, but never got anyone. I know how THC works and trichome development works, I don't however know much about hermies. They weren't answering my questions about when to harvest, but rather being dicks about the fact that my only medicinal plant that made it was a hermy and all my outdoor plants were ravaged by a random herd of demonic deer.... Saw about 10 sets of tracks.

I am disabled and have spent years learning about this stuff to know the THC doesn't get used up making seeds.. It just slows production of the trichomes and female buds and nobody here even listened to the fact that I am making oil with it anyway. I wanted to know when the ideal time to harvest for BHO based on trichomes or any other intelligent reason OTHER THAN "start over" or "ur fukt". You can make BHO oil with damn male plants so how is anyone here correct in telling me to throw away my plant and that it is worthless when it also has actual female buds and lots of trichomes. When you are sick and spend months making something you don't just give up, you gotta salvage what you can if you don't wanna be in pain for another few weeks. 

People confuse amount of posts with experience are probably lacking experience. I have read your posts Dank and can see that you know more about Marijuana and THC than most of these posters who have even 1-3k posts... that should be proof enough to you.


----------



## caesar23 (Jun 29, 2011)

This one has been flowering for 9 weeks. What you think?


----------



## mistaxclusiv (Jun 29, 2011)

*They are 7weeks and 2 days into flowering???*​*Just tryna see if the girls are done?? *

This plant vegged for 5 weeks before i put into flowering 



*This plant vegged for 4 weeks before i put it into flowering *

*Here's Some pics of the trichs under 30x magnification*



Do they look ready ???​More Pics

​


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 29, 2011)

The point is it is just going to stop bud development and fill with seeds and it will be harder and more frivolous to get a good final product that will fulfill your medicinal needs IMO.


----------



## Tennis1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Mista those look like they are gonna need 10 weeks to me.


----------



## smudger (Jun 30, 2011)

Help please fellas. Been waiting a long time for this one, am I close?


----------



## Tennis1 (Jun 30, 2011)

Smudger something must of went a little south on you maybe. Strain, soil, light? Normally would want to see more trichomes at this point. How long has it been in flower? If it's 6 weeks or less you might still have a chance at great smoke. Not rippin just trying to help.


----------



## smudger (Jun 30, 2011)

cheers bro, no sweat - there is long story behind these plants, which seem to be taking forever.....there are trichromes, but perhaps - as you say, the grow has gone south.........I might just chop 'em and see how it goes. A couple more pics


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jun 30, 2011)

Yah something seems amuck. I'm at week four flowering and have 50 times the amount of tricomes already...


----------



## wakenbake91 (Jun 30, 2011)

What do you think about these, they are week 7. Emerald Triangle's Emerald Jack is the strain. How much longer? How much yield? Any input is appreciated.


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jul 1, 2011)

View attachment 1671348View attachment 1671349View attachment 1671356View attachment 1671355View attachment 1671354View attachment 1671353View attachment 1671352View attachment 1671351View attachment 1671350

Hey everyone here's my plant need to know if she's ready got a magnifying glass all the trich's seem cloudy enough to me but i need some advice she's going to be 9 weeks tomorrow she started flowering after 3 weeks oh and she's an auto hindu kush i have the full grow journal done out on my profile its my first grow...any advice would be greatly appreciated cheers


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 1, 2011)

*Very nice looking Irish. Not quite there yet. Another 1 1/2 - 2 weeks and you should be golden.* *
The wait will be worth it!!*


----------



## IrishFarmeR (Jul 1, 2011)

Ya i was thinking tomorrow week i really need to invest in a good manifying glass keep an eye on those trichs....cheers for the feedback man appreciate it


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 2, 2011)

*I know this has been posted before.*
*I'm re-posting it to maybe help some of you people out.*
*Harvest when you are ready! I like 50/50*


----------



## Vedder6 (Jul 3, 2011)

how am i looking?
im thinking 3 more weeks?


----------



## magicbean (Jul 3, 2011)

Okay so this auto has been going for around 11 weeks, and it's been seven weeks since it first showed its flowers. I've been checking it with a microscope every few days, and none of the trichs have turned amber-colored yet. How long I got, doc?


----------



## k3nz1387 (Jul 3, 2011)

hey guys how long do you think i got left. northern lights and power kush





[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## tomijs (Jul 4, 2011)

*Hi there..... Im new at growing and wanted to know if you could help me tell how many weeks till harvest (approximately) 
In the 3rd june I could tell that it is a female plant..... -preflower
I have 2 easy ryders and one SYRUP *


----------



## zmansmoke (Jul 5, 2011)

how about these ladies half are afoo and the other half are super lemon haze. this babies were cloned on 3/18 vegged indoors for month then taken outside on 4/20
around may 10 i started to tarp at 7 pm everyday [video=youtube;6VEFV-YUR2U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=6VEFV-YUR2U[/video]


----------



## zmansmoke (Jul 5, 2011)

this pics were taken on 6/30


----------



## forbin (Jul 5, 2011)

any help much appreciated!


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 5, 2011)

http://m.youtube.com/?client=mv-google&rdm=4n549ykza&tsp=1#/watch?v=fot-OobMZv4 kind of shitty quality. Day 59 big devil auto(from seed) about 50 percent brown pistols but I have no scope


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 6, 2011)

forbin said:


> any help much appreciated!
> 
> View attachment 1677600View attachment 1677601


Can't see the pics well enough.


----------



## sobbmx (Jul 6, 2011)

8 weeks minimum youll shoot your self in the foot going earlier


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 6, 2011)

How much time would you say? Details here ----> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/420260-organic-window-grow-michoacan-bagseed.html


----------



## kevbar (Jul 6, 2011)

Whats everyone thinkin on time left to go?


----------



## kevbar (Jul 6, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Can't see the pics well enough.


started at the beginning of may, but stretched a week. what ya thinkin?


----------



## coralreefers (Jul 6, 2011)

My first grow... time table? appreciate your opinion. Thanks


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/Dankbudzzz31

Hey guys, Day 60 for big devil autos, I have three. Theres also a few videos of my other plants which were vegged two months and are now on day 35 of flowering.


----------



## champagnepowder (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey, my first indoor grow here. The first shot is of the top of the plant and the 2nd is one of the lower buds. I got these seeds a while back so I'm not sure of the strain (any ideas on strain and time to harvest?). THANKS!


----------



## Edward Summer (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a close-up from my "oldest" plant...been flowering for only about 6 1/2 weeks now. I'm new to all this (my 1st grow). Only thing I'll add is that I do want a more "sedative" effect, if possible. Under magnification, mostly cloudy/some clear/very few amber.


----------



## Derrickb16 (Jul 7, 2011)

Just a bag seed on Week 5 under a 600 w hps I'm on week 6 now just trying to get a estimate on how many more weeks
weird thing i found it that the trichs were mainly cloudy at week 5 very few clear found


----------



## I Love THC (Jul 8, 2011)

Day 63 flower, one of the plants has/had budrot i removed infected buds and left the rest, im affraid it will get worse .. i want to harvest them now or tommorow? are they done?

Pics are 3 days old.


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Now or tomorrow, I'd say you are good to go. I'd chop those bitches right nah!


----------



## I Love THC (Jul 8, 2011)

anyone else think there done? im pulling today most probably.


----------



## Tennis1 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm not so sure their done. I can't really see clear enough to tell. They look too shiny to me. How hot does it get in your grow room? The plants look stressed. You mentioned some mold issues? I think its stressed look might give false ripe signals. Peace


----------



## kevbar (Jul 9, 2011)

Tennis1 said:


> I'm not so sure their done. I can't really see clear enough to tell. They look too shiny to me. How hot does it get in your grow room? The plants look stressed. You mentioned some mold issues? I think its stressed look might give false ripe signals. Peace


what do ya think of my jack herer,


----------



## Tennis1 (Jul 9, 2011)

Looks great Healthy. As far as being done you need a jewlers loop or something. From that pic I say no because I can't see the damn thing good enough


----------



## kevbar (Jul 9, 2011)

Tennis1 said:


> Looks great Healthy. As far as being done you need a jewlers loop or something. From that pic I say no because I can't see the damn thing good enough


thanks, yeah the leaves are starting to curl so i can tell thats a sign of it given er but i looked with 2 mag glasses and kind of looks shiny , which means clear trichs still right?


----------



## kevbar (Jul 9, 2011)

All the hairs are orange, except the main cola, its starting to other than that the hairs look like they could recede a a bit . right?


----------



## bamfrivet (Jul 9, 2011)

Here's a couple pics of one of my Purple Bubba Kush that came from a bag seed from a So Cal Dispensary.


----------



## Tennis1 (Jul 9, 2011)

calyx's will swell more. Looks like candy, nice! 



kevbar said:


> All the hairs are orange, except the main cola, its starting to other than that the hairs look like they could recede a a bit . right?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 9, 2011)

Heres pics of my Pineapple Express and Sour Cream these were from day 59 i think they are on day 66 today ill take more pics later but i think the Pineapple Express should have been done The Sour Cream is most likely going to 11 or 12 weeks

PE













And heres the Tric shots:

















Sour Cream:













Trics:


----------



## noo1knos (Jul 9, 2011)

damn those are some nice looking plants you got there Hotsause.What size pots you using?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 10, 2011)

7 Gallons pots and thanks any guesses when they will be done????????????????????


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Jul 10, 2011)

Lost track of the actual dates (figured let nature go its course), but I think she's around 7 or 8 weeks into flowering. 

Soil
6 x 23w CFLs
Soil
Random purple bagseed

How much longer are yall thinkin? Week or two is my guess


----------



## Priest (Jul 10, 2011)

I'd say 2-3 weeks dude


----------



## greenops (Jul 12, 2011)

View attachment 1687682*68 days*

I'm about to chop my first ever plant.

This Skunk has bigger developed buds than the AKs. 
I had to let my better half check out the buds and she noticed on one Skunk bud, it already had about 70% amber trichs up and down. I chopped that branch off, and its currently hanging in a dark closet, no circulation fan inside, RH 50-55% temp 26C. Is that ok?

see 1st and 3rd picture.

Now the other buds of the Skunk are at different stages.
The big buds have like 80% amber on the top, but only 30% in the middle part. I didnt expect that the upper part of the buds develop amber first. When I want it 50/50... Should I chop them now or wait til the middle part shows 50/50? 

see 2nd picture.


I feel the AKs are about 4 days behind the Skunk.

see last picture.

What just bothers me is the size of the buds. I expected them to get bigger, and suddenly the trichs turn amber, without getting really fat.


----------



## LostChiekurs (Jul 14, 2011)

This is my easy ryder.
When do you think I can harvest her?
View attachment 1690196View attachment 1690197


----------



## Weeddy (Jul 14, 2011)

Is my plant ready to harvest? She´s on day 63 and its a feminised auto lowryder 2, outside grow. Its my first grow, so I need a little help. Around 70% of pistils are brown. I dont have a magnifier to check trichomes. I think she is almost ready to harvest. What do you guys think? Ready, few days, week? 












Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RIXUK (Jul 14, 2011)

plant 1
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00985.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00985.jpg
http://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/?action=view&current=DSC00991.jpg#!oZZ2QQcurrentZZhttp://s640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/?action=view&current=DSC00989.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00988.jpghttp://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00987.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00986.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00968-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00950-1.jpg


plant 2
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00991.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00974.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00971.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00970.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00969-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00951-1.jpg


pant 3
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00964-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00978.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00977.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00964.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00961.jpg


plant 4
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00979.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00975.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00973.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00953-1.jpg

plant 5
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00972.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00966-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00965-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00949-1.jpg
http://i640.photobucket.com/albums/uu128/TRIXTSTA/DSC00949-1.jpg

I cant embed,one thing I hate about this forum is trying to get pictures from host sites,upoading from computers fine but means dl and upload,way to long.

Any advice appreciated,Im guessing plant 1 is vertually done,in fact plant 2 and 5 are her sister but they had pk13/14 added and yet plant 1 looks bigger and riper..
Ive got microscope on the way and I will let you know how close you are or were..


----------



## melsh (Jul 14, 2011)

flowering for 7-8 weeks now. thanks!


----------



## Priest (Jul 14, 2011)

melsh said:


> View attachment 1690787View attachment 1690788
> 
> flowering for 7-8 weeks now. thanks!


 I say done what do the trichs show?


----------



## Hotsause (Jul 14, 2011)

melsh said:


> View attachment 1690787View attachment 1690788
> 
> flowering for 7-8 weeks now. thanks!


 Looks about done but like Priest said what are the trics? The way those leaves are sticking out is interesting to ive never seen that on any of my plants


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd let it go 9.5 weeks.


----------



## GoRealA (Jul 15, 2011)

Deadhead OG kush from clone. Vegged for 45 days and on day 61 flowering. Trichs getting milky. Another week at most hopefully


----------



## Mactizzle (Jul 15, 2011)

my plant has been growing for 5 months 5 days indoors under a 250 watt hps
the master is from dutch passions..

how much friggin longer


how much longger? with the 30x mag it looks likek all are milk 45-50 amber what do u think

i know i see amber

all hairs are orange basicly

i took pics but i think their shitty fist sorry it wouldnt rotate lol













just some bud sites here






























how much longger? with the 30x mag it looks likek all are milk 45-50 amber what do u think


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 15, 2011)

id say you should be looking around a week maybe plus or minus a few days. But its not done yet your gonna start seeing her swell up really soon. Just have patients man.


----------



## tardis (Jul 15, 2011)

Mactizzle said:


> my plant has been growing for 5 months 5 days indoors under a 250 watt hps
> the master is from dutch passions..
> 
> how much friggin longer
> ...


CHop IT!!! never go over 40% Amber!!!! I could be wrong, but I like amber at 10% no more.


----------



## Xeno420 (Jul 15, 2011)

Mactizzle said:


> my plant has been growing for 5 months 5 days indoors under a 250 watt hps
> the master is from dutch passions..
> 
> how much friggin longer
> ...


WAY DONE! Chop it chop it down down


----------



## melsh (Jul 15, 2011)

*I got a closer image, sure do appreciate everyone's help!*


----------



## ^NoR*[email protected] (Jul 15, 2011)

coming up on 2 months planning on pulling in a weekish, thought id hear your thoughts


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 16, 2011)

GoRealA said:


> Deadhead OG kush from clone. Vegged for 45 days and on day 61 flowering. Trichs getting milky. Another week at most hopefully


That looks a lot like my red dragon pheno. I let it go 8-9 weeks. Very nice bro.


----------



## superskunk99 (Jul 20, 2011)

this is a short ryder autoflower from nirvana seeds:

View attachment 1698950

is this anywhere near ready? thanks!


----------



## Highryder420 (Jul 20, 2011)

hey man i was wondering how much farther i have till i can cut em down. the bottom nugs are still pretty small, thanks man.


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 21, 2011)

*Big Buddha Blue Cheese
*_No idea how long its been flowering!_Can anybody guess how long its been going? Im estimating around 10 weeks i think. I really dont know/remember! I was fully enjoying the fruits of my previous harvest and forgot to write it down anywhere! Silly mistake i know!
Triches are showing a few ambers and clear ambers. Mainly milky with patches of clear. 
Watered 4 days ago, nothing since. Shal i just let it dry up and mature out?
Would switching to 11hrs light to shock it a bit help? But would it also affect my CheeseQuake which is in its 2nd week of flower?

Please help me out just to be sure! 



Peace and Love all!
Happy growing!


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 21, 2011)

Anybody?
Second seasoned opinion would be great!


----------



## carnage11 (Jul 21, 2011)

Those buds look great TDooda! I'd say you still got a couple of weeks. A lot of white hairs on those bad boys (er...girls). As nice as they look now, they'll fatten up quite a bit more.


----------



## hannahh (Jul 22, 2011)

White widow- 6 weeks veg, day 31 flower


----------



## swantip (Jul 22, 2011)

fast bud on day 43(since popped out from the soil). How much more do you predict? hairs are about 30% amber.I think it will be ready before day 60?!


----------



## Heisenburg (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking for a second opinion, plan on flushing in 2 days, they are 52 days from switch. Was planning on giving them about 2 more weeks.

View attachment 1702150View attachment 1702151View attachment 1702152View attachment 1702153View attachment 1702154View attachment 1702155


----------



## Apache (Jul 22, 2011)

Heisenburg said:


> Looking for a second opinion, plan on flushing in 2 days, they are 52 days from switch. Was planning on giving them about 2 more weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1702150View attachment 1702151View attachment 1702152View attachment 1702153View attachment 1702154View attachment 1702155


2-3 weeks good work!


----------



## tardis (Jul 22, 2011)

This page is EVIL!!! EVIL I tell you!!! Repent you plants!! Harvest is coming!!!


----------



## rolled (Jul 22, 2011)

The lighting is a little f'edNorthern lights 14 weeks. They took a long time to bloom. What do ya think.


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 22, 2011)

page 666 [email protected][email protected]!$$


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Jesus need 6 blunts, 6 times a day, for 6 days of the week. 1 day to worship himself of course. THE CURSE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 23, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Jesus need 6 blunts, 6 times a day, for 6 days of the week. 1 day to worship himself of course. THE CURSE!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm down! Plus I just want to be on page 666


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

rolled said:


> View attachment 1702634View attachment 1702632View attachment 1702625The lighting is a little f'edNorthern lights 14 weeks. They took a long time to bloom. What do ya think.


at least 2 weeks. probably 3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

swantip said:


> fast bud on day 43(since popped out from the soil). How much more do you predict? hairs are about 30% amber.I think it will be ready before day 60?!


not seeing much crystal developement. Id let that go 1.5-2 weeks after all the hairs turn red....


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

Heisenburg said:


> Looking for a second opinion, plan on flushing in 2 days, they are 52 days from switch. Was planning on giving them about 2 more weeks.
> 
> View attachment 1702150View attachment 1702151View attachment 1702152View attachment 1702153View attachment 1702154View attachment 1702155


Again, looks great. 2 weeks sound perfect


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

^NoR*[email protected] said:


> View attachment 1691739View attachment 1691738View attachment 1691737
> 
> coming up on 2 months planning on pulling in a weekish, thought id hear your thoughts


looks great! I say a week or two is perfect


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

superskunk99 said:


> this is a short ryder autoflower from nirvana seeds:
> 
> View attachment 1698950
> 
> is this anywhere near ready? thanks!


thats a weird one. can you take more pics?


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

Highryder420 said:


> hey man i was wondering how much farther i have till i can cut em down. the bottom nugs are still pretty small, thanks man.
> 
> View attachment 1699015View attachment 1699016View attachment 1699017View attachment 1699019


I dont see much crystal developement. I say a week at least, but idk if its gonna get more or not. That looks relatively far along


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

TDooda said:


> *Big Buddha Blue Cheese*
> _No idea how long its been flowering!_Can anybody guess how long its been going? Im estimating around 10 weeks i think. I really dont know/remember! I was fully enjoying the fruits of my previous harvest and forgot to write it down anywhere! Silly mistake i know!
> Triches are showing a few ambers and clear ambers. Mainly milky with patches of clear.
> Watered 4 days ago, nothing since. Shal i just let it dry up and mature out?
> ...


I say give it another two weeks at least. Even three if you can, you could start just water after a week or two depending how much nutes you use. Still alot of white hairs...

oops didnt see there was already a response... oh well


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 24, 2011)

hannahh said:


> View attachment 1701428View attachment 1701427White widow- 6 weeks veg, day 31 flower
> View attachment 1701426


2-4 weeks.... cant tell from the pics. 3 would be safe


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 25, 2011)

Blue Cheese now....
Havent fed it water or anything for a few days. Should i just start feeding water? Starting to see ambers pop up.....few clears left, mostly milky.


----------



## LogMK3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi there, I got 3 plants grown outdoors.. the top buds look more done than the rest. Is it ok to chop the top and let the rest mature? Should I leave some of the big fan leaves on if I do, or is it not necessary?


The last image is same plant as 3rd only a picture of a lower bud. The lower buds of all the plants are similar.


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 26, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Blue Cheese now....
> Havent fed it water or anything for a few days. Should i just start feeding water? Starting to see ambers pop up.....few clears left, mostly milky.
> View attachment 1705225



Pulled open the bud with the yellow leaves only to discover bud rot! Ahhhh! Why?


----------



## BluBerry (Jul 26, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Pulled open the bud with the yellow leaves only to discover bud rot! Ahhhh! Why?


 *What is your humidity in the tent/cab?*


----------



## TweedleD (Jul 26, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *What is your humidity in the tent/cab?*


It is usually around the 40-50% mark, but recorded min/max 37/58%.
I think it may have been one of 2 days last week, when the rh was quite high, or when i accidently left the windows closed one day!
..or maybe improper handling of buds....

Seems to have only affected the one, but i chopped down all buds that were the same density, just to be sure. 

I have left the lower canopy to mature up, and produce some seriously amber knockout stuff. Hmmm 

All should be well!

TD


----------



## Kindberg (Jul 26, 2011)

my 2 plantes, any guess on week? on the tall normal plant (2 last pic) I see a few amper on the top bud.


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 26, 2011)

These 2 are 60 day wonder feminized autoflower..

Please let me know if their ripe or how much longer & when should I start to flush..

peace..
This one is a wekk past its "due date or 60 days"











This one is right @ its due date..












Peace


----------



## draftpick27 (Jul 26, 2011)

ready? and can u tell me what strand u think she is


----------



## egorleski (Jul 26, 2011)

These are my 7 week old girls. I let them get taller then I've ever let my plants get before, they are a little over 6' tall, and they needed some extra support so you can see lines holding up some of the heavy branches. I think next time I decide to grow them so tall I will use a better support system. I can't figure out how to get my pictures to rotate so sorry about that. Headband is the one on top in the image below(the one on the right when the image is oriented right) Thoughts on how much longer till they are ready to harvest? Im thinking with them being this tall and healthy they will probably need to be harvested in sections since the lower sections of the plant are slightly shaded and will take longer? Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## volcomleader (Jul 26, 2011)

this is my first grow and the bugs got to her right of the beginning... i moved her and she has been doing good ever since she is exactly 3 months.. hoiw mush longer do you think


----------



## assistantreaper (Jul 27, 2011)

any guess on how much longer?








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## assistantreaper (Jul 27, 2011)

sorry cant get pics to work

here is a link though https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/434500-150-watt-hps-speaker-cabinet.html


----------



## DankBudzzz (Jul 27, 2011)

day 56 for five of my purple kush. Pure indica, they went to day 70 last time but im thinking they will be done sooner. Feeding all organic and only plan to flush a week if at all.


----------



## Cid6.7 (Jul 28, 2011)

DankBudzzz those look nice bro..!


----------



## jpriest88 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hello guys! 

My first grow, Nirvana's Northern Lights autoflowers.

How much longer do you guys think? I recon 1-2 weeks...


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

TDooda said:


> Blue Cheese now....
> Havent fed it water or anything for a few days. Should i just start feeding water? Starting to see ambers pop up.....few clears left, mostly milky.
> View attachment 1705225


you can start just water, id say 2 weeks on that....


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

LogMK3 said:


> Hi there, I got 3 plants grown outdoors.. the top buds look more done than the rest. Is it ok to chop the top and let the rest mature? Should I leave some of the big fan leaves on if I do, or is it not necessary?
> 
> View attachment 1705367View attachment 1705368View attachment 1705369View attachment 1705370
> The last image is same plant as 3rd only a picture of a lower bud. The lower buds of all the plants are similar.


2 weeks for you as well


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

Kindberg said:


> my 2 plantes, any guess on week? on the tall normal plant (2 last pic) I see a few amper on the top bud. View attachment 1706722View attachment 1706723View attachment 1706724View attachment 1706725


3 weeks, but the one pic does look more advanced... so maybe 2 for that plant.


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

Cid6.7 said:


> These 2 are 60 day wonder feminized autoflower..
> 
> Please let me know if their ripe or how much longer & when should I start to flush..
> 
> ...


start with just water anytime between now and a week, and give them two more weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

draftpick27 said:


> ready? and can u tell me what strand u think she is


no idea on the strain, and it looks like alot of red hairs and little trichome developement... poor genetics probably a bag seed right? maybe even a hermie


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

volcomleader said:


> this is my first grow and the bugs got to her right of the beginning... i moved her and she has been doing good ever since she is exactly 3 monthsView attachment 1707723View attachment 1707724View attachment 1707725View attachment 1707726View attachment 1707727View attachment 1707728.. hoiw mush longer do you think


a month....


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> day 56 for five of my purple kush. Pure indica, they went to day 70 last time but im thinking they will be done sooner. Feeding all organic and only plan to flush a week if at all.


looks good, id just be giving them water now.... probably could be done a few days early.... wait a week and see how they look. nice work


----------



## rocknratm (Jul 30, 2011)

jpriest88 said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> My first grow, Nirvana's Northern Lights autoflowers.
> 
> How much longer do you guys think? I recon 1-2 weeks...


2-3 weeks is my guess


----------



## the russian man (Jul 31, 2011)

hey gu tell me wat ou think how much she might prduce and what we of flowering is she on? i think 2nd week tell m if im right?


----------



## the russian man (Aug 2, 2011)

hello??? anyone


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 2, 2011)

the russian man said:


> hey gu tell me wat ou think how much she might prduce and what we of flowering is she on? i think 2nd week tell m if im right?


this thread is mainly to say when the plant is nearly done, how long will it take to finish. Ya you look like ur at the end of week one. Anywhere from 6 more weeks (not likely) to 12 more weeks (also not likely) or more (really not likely). So, 6-12 weeks.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

2-3 weeks at least


----------



## the russian man (Aug 3, 2011)

i think 6-9 personally


----------



## chilichad (Aug 3, 2011)

Hello all, Im a rookie grower. I started 12/12 on June 1st. I have 6 plants and 3 unknown different strains. Can you help??
Happy frog medium
Fox farm nuts
Bear rabbit molasis
600 watts hps on a mover


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 3, 2011)

chilichad said:


> Hello all, Im a rookie grower. I started 12/12 on June 1st. I have 6 plants and 3 unknown different strains. Can you help??
> Happy frog medium
> Fox farm nuts
> Bear rabbit molasis
> 600 watts hps on a mover


2nd pic is the furthest along, looks like it needs 2-4 more weeks, maybe 3>? The other pics look like they need 4-6 weeks. Just rough estimates, wait until you have over 50% red hairs and repost pics, I check this as often as I can


----------



## chilichad (Aug 3, 2011)

Greatly appreciated.


----------



## christhjesus (Aug 3, 2011)

Northern Lights Started 12/12 June 15


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

chilichad said:


> Hello all, Im a rookie grower. I started 12/12 on June 1st. I have 6 plants and 3 unknown different strains. Can you help??
> Happy frog medium
> Fox farm nuts
> Bear rabbit molasis
> 600 watts hps on a mover


ya 4 weeks for sure on the green pics they are gonna be big though


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

christhjesus said:


> View attachment 1719373View attachment 1719372View attachment 1719371View attachment 1719370View attachment 1719369
> 
> Northern Lights Started 12/12 June 15


another 2 weeks maybe can you take pics without the light on


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 3, 2011)

View attachment 1719387

how much longer? thanks bro


----------



## Gorlax (Aug 3, 2011)

At least 2 more weeks


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Aug 3, 2011)

mazand1982 said:


> View attachment 1719387
> 
> how much longer? thanks bro


looks ready to me just rip off a leaf and pack a bowl


----------



## mazand1982 (Aug 3, 2011)

hahaha, oh you RIUppers, such a funny bunch,LOL...thanks guys, ill start curing her, anyone interested in getting a QP donation?? wink wink


----------



## christhjesus (Aug 4, 2011)

The Pics turned out much better IMO. There are 6 plants total. 2 smaller ones from one mother and the other four larger ones are from another mother. They were all cloned at same time though.

Temp lights on @ 82F +/-2 lights off @ 72F, RH 42% +/-10

Ebb and Flow, RO water, Botanicare Cal/Mag and Botanicare Pure Blend Pro Bloom


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 7, 2011)

This one was the first to crack and seems the gonna be the first to finish. Cut back nutes last change to 540 but want to do straight water when I change in two more days. In two days it will be the beginning of week 8 and the trichomes on this one are totally clouded with the few and far between clearish with atleast 50 to 60 hair change. The other two have hardly any color change in the pystils but when I was looking at the trichomes I saw lots of cloudy and what looks to be the beginning of amber. THe one in the pic seems to have stopped utting on size also. Any suggestions...definitely don't want to chop early and don't want to be late or harsh  
Thanks first time around with solid genetics in hydro PH 5.5 5.8


----------



## somethingkyle (Aug 7, 2011)

here's my girl. she's about to start her 6th week of flowering. is she looking slow, on par, or what? thanks man!


----------



## cannawizard (Aug 7, 2011)

* are these ready?


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 7, 2011)

cannawizard said:


> View attachment 1725559
> 
> * are these ready?


She'll have someone or something ready to POP! Damn those snappers!


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 7, 2011)

This is my first grow, SFV OG Kush in 5 gallon bucket Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 400 watt hps. The bad thing is Ive only fed it 4 times with nutes,tho i did get it as a starter clone. Its been in flowering for 3 months. This picture is a few days ago, sorry for the quality, its a crappy camera phone picture.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

I forgot to mention the trichs , I'd say there like 85 percent cloudy, like 5 percent amber, and like 10 percent clear.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

Bump. Cmon Sumbodys gotta be reading this.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

Alright I took better pictures, mabey sum1 could give me a better answer now. . . .


----------



## Specialboy (Aug 8, 2011)

To be honest I don't know I'm on my 1st grow and still veggin however thanks for the photos as it shows what others have said about the plant using up all the nutes for the flowers whilst the leaves go yellow, can't be far off... I'm sure someone will be along soon to tell you where your at.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> Alright I took better pictures, mabey sum1 could give me a better answer now. . . .


 Another2- 3 weeks I reckon - if you still have some green hairs - its still growing. however - you do tend to get some that never stop and the leaves look like the plant is near it's end. I stick with with the 2 -3 weeks.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> This is my first grow, SFV OG Kush in 5 gallon bucket Fox Farms Ocean Forest, 400 watt hps. The bad thing is Ive only fed it 4 times with nutes,tho i did get it as a starter clone. Its been in flowering for 3 months. This picture is a few days ago, sorry for the quality, its a crappy camera phone picture.


 Would have been much bigger if you had fed once a week bro 
CC


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

yea ive decided to water her and let her soil dry out, then ima crop it to make room for more clones. i got all my nutes already for the new grow.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

growing is soo much fun lol.


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 8, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> growing is soo much fun lol.


 lol - sure is...i have none at the moment - and only the top cola of my old Red deisel left to smoke!!
you could always leave one going for a bit longer if you have the space...a clone will quite happily stay in veg an extra week.


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 8, 2011)

View attachment 1727211View attachment 1727210
LIttle different approach at photographing them. What's everyone think? Cloudy-milky tric's and a hint of amber here and there


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 8, 2011)

Take closer pictures


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 9, 2011)

pazuzu420 said:


> View attachment 1727211View attachment 1727210
> LIttle different approach at photographing them. What's everyone think? Cloudy-milky tric's and a hint of amber here and there


 Couple of weeks man
CC


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 9, 2011)

1st and last pic are of the same cola and the middle two are of the same cola. They are both on one plant, I know the plant next to them has a week or two atleast but what about these? I thought in a weeks time it would be mostly amber or am I just paranoid. I've also noticed it hasn't put on any new growth in atleast a week where as the other two plants in the cabinet have been pounding on the weight.
Can't really get closer with the lens I have currently but I can get closer with photoshop


----------



## shiniya (Aug 9, 2011)

how many more weeks do i got? i figured 2 weeks in light and then 1 week in dark/flush..


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Shiniya-
I'd say atleast a week longer than your estimate, perhaps more, as there don't appear to be any hairs that have turned. Have you taken a look at the trics? Also are you using a mix of HPS and LED? From the colors in your pictures I would assume so, wish I knew someone closer that had an LED I could photograph as I think you can produce some absolute amazing pictures with the broad spectrum of visiable lights.


----------



## shiniya (Aug 9, 2011)

Paz yes im using a 600w hps/mhs with a 300w led and a 90w ufo. only a few red hairs that i can see. i havnt looked at the tric under my microscope yet. but if your in the colorado area maybe we could work something out. i have my card and would let you snap a few shots if interested. thanks for the input!


----------



## pazuzu420 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yeah, kinda far away from me as I live in southern NM. But if I ever get up that way I"ll pm perhaps share some genetics.


----------



## shiniya (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## cafeculture (Aug 10, 2011)

shiniya said:


> View attachment 1727861View attachment 1727855View attachment 1727854how many more weeks do i got? i figured 2 weeks in light and then 1 week in dark/flush..View attachment 1727853


 Id say about 3 - 4 weeks at least yet man, still got some strong green hairs on there!
CC


----------



## borbor (Aug 10, 2011)

here are three enormous images of my plant, under a 400watt hps and some cfls, 7 weeks, 4 days flowering. how long?
http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/3651/img2539r.jpg
http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5646/img2540u.jpg
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4376/img2537qu.jpg


----------



## KDiaz (Aug 12, 2011)

Here's my pineapple express at 58 days since 1st pistil. How much longer do you think? I have found a few stray amber trichs.


----------



## HPS400power (Aug 12, 2011)

I want to thank all of you wonderful people that go out of your way to help!
This image is of The Church at about day 60 
How much longer do you think?


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

borbor said:


> here are three enormous images of my plant, under a 400watt hps and some cfls, 7 weeks, 4 days flowering. how long?
> http://img814.imageshack.us/img814/3651/img2539r.jpg
> http://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5646/img2540u.jpg
> http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/4376/img2537qu.jpg


couple of weeks man, wait until those green hairs have gone completely


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

KDiaz said:


> Here's my pineapple express at 58 days since 1st pistil. How much longer do you think? I have found a few stray amber trichs.


Nearly there man, another week - then flush


----------



## cafeculture (Aug 13, 2011)

HPS400power said:


> I want to thank all of you wonderful people that go out of your way to help!
> This image is of The Church at about day 60
> How much longer do you think?
> View attachment 1733313


you can leave it for another week, its virtually there - or crop if you need to....I know what it's like when you have run out, lol
CC


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeaa the church looks just about done man. theres not many white hairs left. and most of ur red/orange hairs have receeded bak into the bud. but another 4-7 days wont hurt. =) but if u do need to harvest it now for any reason. you can. looks good by the way!

the PE is pretty close as well. i'd start flushing now. and then harvest in 7-10 days. u just want those hairs to recede bak into the bud a lil... got a ?. are u using LED's? ive noticed ur hairs are very red/ornage. but yet theyre still stickin way out like white hairs do. and i have a friend who uses LED's and his plants always finish and the hairs look very similar to yours.


----------



## KDiaz (Aug 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa the church looks just about done man. theres not many white hairs left. and most of ur red/orange hairs have receeded bak into the bud. but another 4-7 days wont hurt. =) but if u do need to harvest it now for any reason. you can. looks good by the way!
> 
> the PE is pretty close as well. i'd start flushing now. and then harvest in 7-10 days. u just want those hairs to recede bak into the bud a lil... got a ?. are u using LED's? ive noticed ur hairs are very red/ornage. but yet theyre still stickin way out like white hairs do. and i have a friend who uses LED's and his plants always finish and the hairs look very similar to yours.


Yeah I'm using a pro grow 180 by hydroponics hut and i love it! Check out my grow https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438707-pro-grow-180-grow-pineapple.html


----------



## munch box (Aug 13, 2011)

how much longer on my blue dream?


----------



## munch box (Aug 13, 2011)

second question is . did i chop down my last crop of blue dream too early?


----------



## iammeca (Aug 13, 2011)

Kannabis Smile
8 weeks yesterday. how much longer?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

munch box said:


> how much longer on my blue dream?


you are weeks adn weeks away man... post new pics in about 4 weeks... and it'll be a lil wasier to judge. and we would need closer pics as well. hard to tell from that far away.



munch box said:


> second question is . did i chop down my last crop of blue dream too early?


same goes for this pic... a li far away. soo its hard to tell. looks like maybe a week or 2 early... ho many weeks into flwoer was she? and same for the new plants.. wat week r u on?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

munch box said:


> how much longer on my blue dream?





munch box said:


> second question is . did i chop down my last crop of blue dream too early?





iammeca said:


> View attachment 1734465View attachment 1734467View attachment 1734468View attachment 1734466
> Kannabis Smile
> 8 weeks yesterday. how much longer?


looks ready to me. plenty of amber heads. =D dude... wat the FUCK did u grow that thing under!! u may wanna drug test ur plants.... cuz it looks like theyve been on steroids for quite sum time!! have u started to flush yet? if u havent... then start flushin now. and try to hold off another week. if u r wantin to smoke... chop off a smaller bud.. towards the bottom and smoke that while u flush. =) and that way youll have a lil sample of wats to come. =D very nicely done tho. +Rep


----------



## munch box (Aug 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> you are weeks adn weeks away man... post new pics in about 4 weeks... and it'll be a lil wasier to judge. and we would need closer pics as well. hard to tell from that far away.
> 
> 
> 
> same goes for this pic... a li far away. soo its hard to tell. looks like maybe a week or 2 early... ho many weeks into flwoer was she? and same for the new plants.. wat week r u on?


I went 9 weeks on the crop I just cgopped down The new crop is 15 days into flower. Are these pictures better?


----------



## KDiaz (Aug 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> the PE is pretty close as well. i'd start flushing now. and then harvest in 7-10 days. u just want those hairs to recede bak into the bud a lil... got a ?. are u using LED's? ive noticed ur hairs are very red/ornage. but yet theyre still stickin way out like white hairs do. and i have a friend who uses LED's and his plants always finish and the hairs look very similar to yours.


I was reading through Ed Rosenthal's book and he says:

"With sinsemilla, some marijuana varieties have an extended bloom that may last more than two months. With this rhythm, the rate at which the buds form is drawn out, and progresses at a slower but steadier pace. The point at which the bloom is essentially over may not be as obvious as in the first case. Here, use the condition of the buds to make your decision. Stigmas wither first at the base of the buds (older flowers). Those stigmas at the top of the buds (younger) will still be white and healthy, although their tips are often brown. Harvest the plants when about half the stigmas in the buds have withered. The coating of resin glands should still be clear or white, with only a few golden or browned gland heads."

And that's exactly what I have going on to the T. Each bud is covered in milky crystals and a few amber crystals. I am thinking about either taking it all down or at least few branches now. And as far as flushing goes I am still fairly new and believe experience is the best teacher. I have flushed on my first grows and wouldn't mind learning for my self that flushing isn't need. What are your thoughts about taking part of the plant now unflushed and the rest in a week flushed?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2011)

KDiaz said:


> I was reading through Ed Rosenthal's book and he says:
> 
> "With sinsemilla, some marijuana varieties have an extended bloom that may last more than two months. With this rhythm, the rate at which the buds form is drawn out, and progresses at a slower but steadier pace. The point at which the bloom is essentially over may not be as obvious as in the first case. Here, use the condition of the buds to make your decision. Stigmas wither first at the base of the buds (older flowers). Those stigmas at the top of the buds (younger) will still be white and healthy, although their tips are often brown. Harvest the plants when about half the stigmas in the buds have withered. The coating of resin glands should still be clear or white, with only a few golden or browned gland heads."
> 
> And that's exactly what I have going on to the T. Each bud is covered in milky crystals and a few amber crystals. I am thinking about either taking it all down or at least few branches now. And as far as flushing goes I am still fairly new and believe experience is the best teacher. I have flushed on my first grows and wouldn't mind learning for my self that flushing isn't need. What are your thoughts about taking part of the plant now unflushed and the rest in a week flushed?



that quote is very true. =) thats wen i like to harvest. with a few amber heads... wen u harvest affect the type of high u will get as well... obviously if the plant is an indica dominant strain.. then the high will be more indica.. and same for sativa... but u harvest early... with all milky heads. and no amber heads.. it will give u more of an uplifting high... and sayyy u were to let it go until all the heads were amber.. then u would get a very narcotic high! u would smoke it and melt into the couch.. hahaha. and probly be asleep within the hour.. keep this in mind wen harvesting.. u be the judge of wat kind of high u want. =)

and yes u can do that. i have done this before... i was out of smoke.. and i harvested most of the lower branches and left the main branches to finish up for another week. wen u take downt he branches.. look for the ones that look more "done" that will give the plant more time to finish up the other buds. they will finish alot quicker too because the plant will be puting ALL its energy into the buds u have left. =) lemme kno how it goes man


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2011)

munch box said:


> I went 9 weeks on the crop I just cgopped down The new crop is 15 days into flower. Are these pictures better?


yeaa they looked ready to me. =) very nice harvest by the way. =) wat was ur yield?


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey, I got some Northern Lights from Pyramid seed bank, their 63 days into flowering, I was thinking about chopping them this week, do you have any advice, Thanks


----------



## kingme (Aug 14, 2011)

Doesnt look like Northern Lights.


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah? that's what the pack said they were.....I got them free when I ordered a bunch of others from EDIT - everyone does it .com - If there not N.L. do they at least look done or almost done??


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

MaxxChessnutt420 said:


> yeah? that's what the pack said they were.....I got them free when I ordered a bunch of others from EDIT - everyone does it .com - If there not N.L. do they at least look done or almost done??


ya. they look done. they look half smoked already. What are your grow room temps?


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

munch box said:


> ya. they look done. they look half smoked already. What are your grow room temps?


during the day it ranges from 73-76 degrees F. at night drops about 10 degrees - should I chop them 2morrow? do they look bad?, cause their really dense and smell insane.....


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

theirs dying and brownish leaves cause I stopped nutes like 10 days ago and I was away for the past 5 days and had to leave the door closed, so It might have gotten hotter in there


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

Take a little 10x magnifying glass and look into the trichomes. If they are clear, then its not done, if they are cloudy its ready, and if the resin glands are amber red, then you waited too long


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

to me, they kinda look cloudy, but im still a newbie I attached a pic, maybe you can tell.....Thanks


----------



## munch box (Aug 14, 2011)

Its touph to tell from a photo. The camera lens picks up too much glare off the trichomes. I'm guessing it would be ok to chop down now I think, or if you want to go another 5-7 days that would be ok too. I don't see any immediate rush other than dead leaves. Living green leaves breathe and use the moisture they take in. But dead leaves get soggy when they are wet, and if you're not careful with airflow and the humidity, they will stick to your buds and get moldy.


----------



## MaxxChessnutt420 (Aug 14, 2011)

munch box said:


> Its touph to tell from a photo. The camera lens picks up too much glare off the trichomes. I'm guessing it would be ok to chop down now I think, or if you want to go another 5-7 days that would be ok too. I don't see any immediate rush other than dead leaves. Living green leaves breathe and use the moisture they take in. But dead leaves get soggy when they are wet, and if you're not careful with airflow and the humidity, they will stick to your buds and get moldy.


I just cleaned off all the dead leaves, I'm gonna prepare to chop it down tomorrow or Tuesday, humidity in there is at 50% and I got 2 ceiling vents and a bunch of fans, so airflow is good, Thanks for your input, much appreciated!!!


----------



## fecklessone (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello! We harvested most of our plants' tops just yesterday (our first grow). If you did respond to our pics yesterday before we cut, excuse me for getting confused (still trying to get used to this website). My profile pic shows me holding the biggest cola we grew. We also took some pics 30x mag and got a little feedback. Next harvest time we definitely will send you everything you need to help us out


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 15, 2011)

Hello Team RIU - i am seeking your wise advice. These are 46 days into flower on some Afghani Bullriders - 53-60 is the reccomended flower time. What do you think. Most of the fan leaves have yellowed and died...hairs are mostly red and turned back inward...the Trics are hard to tell with this being my first time - seem cloudy with maybe one of two ambers around. 

Do you think they will be ready in a week?

Thanks - jj


----------



## ta5rtdrp16in (Aug 16, 2011)

any words of advice would be great! im thinking very soon just would like a few extra opinons


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 16, 2011)

MaxxChessnutt420 said:


> during the day it ranges from 73-76 degrees F. at night drops about 10 degrees - should I chop them 2morrow? do they look bad?, cause their really dense and smell insane.....


i would wait a few more days. and then chop.. adn they dont look that bad man... the leaves look sumwat bad... but the buds themselves still look BOMB! =) wat are u using to feed tehm. maybe be a lil over fed. have u flushed yet? may want to give it a quick flush b4 too. eitehr way. looks like it will be sum good smoke


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 16, 2011)

jjlongo said:


> View attachment 1737628View attachment 1737627View attachment 1737626
> 
> Hello Team RIU - i am seeking your wise advice. These are 46 days into flower on some Afghani Bullriders - 53-60 is the reccomended flower time. What do you think. Most of the fan leaves have yellowed and died...hairs are mostly red and turned back inward...the Trics are hard to tell with this being my first time - seem cloudy with maybe one of two ambers around.
> 
> ...


yes i think they be ready in a week. a week 1/2 wont hurt. but if your hurting for smoke. you can always harvest a bud or 2 off the bottom of the plant. dry it and smoke it. and then harvest the rest after. =D hard to tell with the yellow glare from the HPS tho. if you can/have time. could u take pics with the HPS lights off? will be much easier to judge. but from wat i can see and with ur description. a week - a week 1/2 should be good



ta5rtdrp16in said:


> View attachment 1738035View attachment 1738034 any words of advice would be great! im thinking very soon just would like a few extra opinons


lookin good man. nice and frosty! yeaa id say about a week 1/2 on those as well. =) its always worth the wait man... like i tell alot of people on here...

**** you never hear of people harvesting plants too late.... but you ALWAYS hear of people harvesting too early**** if youve waited a 3-7 week veg period... and like 7-8 weeks flowering... then u can wait an extra week or 2. =)


PS ta5rtdrp16in - that was not to you. lol. didnt want ya to think i was talkin to ya. im just postin that in general to tell other people. =) keep up the good work guys. they all look great for 1st/2nd grows. =D


----------



## danschwo (Aug 16, 2011)

hey RIU 
hope you all are well.
how long do you guy's think i got left ?
i think i got bout 3-4 weeks ?


----------



## Perforator (Aug 16, 2011)

Are these swollen calyxes?


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

What do you mean by swollen calyx? how can a calyx be swollen?


----------



## Perforator (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't know I thought I read you can tell they are done when the calyx swells. Maybe it was something else lol.


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

I think you mean the trichomes aka resin glands. the calyx shows up in preflower
If you have a flash, take a picture when the lights are off, I can get a better look


----------



## Perforator (Aug 16, 2011)

This is what I was talking about.


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/138690-pics-swollen-calyxes.html


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

I see what you are saying. swollen buds. Just say swollen buds, I'm still not convinced on the term swollen calyx. That was a newbie thread. I'm not going to say your wrong for sure, but yes bud density is a factor in determining if a plants finished. Also pistol color and leaf yellowing are factors. But the best way to tell for sure is by looking in the crystals to see if they are cloudy. Thats where the main ingredient is stored. THC If the resin glands are still clear and/or have flat tops then they are not ready. If they look swollen and cloudy, they are ready. If you wait to long they turn amber red. thats not good. Get a magnifying glass with at least 10x optical works good


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks guys - per your request here are two photos with the HPS turned off. 47 Days into flower today - Bullrider Strains with some autoflower tendencies. A few more days a week? I have the scope from Radio Shack, but it is hard to tell how cloudy the trics actually are...


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 16, 2011)

The plant in the yellow pot has only been in the Sanctuary of Grand Buddage (AKA flower room) for about a week - so that is obviously not in question.


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

jjlongo said:


> View attachment 1738412View attachment 1738411
> 
> Thanks guys - per your request here are two photos with the HPS turned off. 47 Days into flower today - Bullrider Strains with some autoflower tendencies. A few more days a week? I have the scope from Radio Shack, but it is hard to tell how cloudy the trics actually are...


I think I can see 4 in the picture that are finished. the other 3 are not. What strain is it and what are the humidity levels like in your grow room?
We need to determine if the dark hairs are genetic, or if its because of excessive moisture


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 16, 2011)

Of the four that look finished - 3 are Afghani Bullrider and 1 is a Jack Herer. 

I am in AZ, so the humidity levels are between 40-48% (this is the worst month of the year for humidity in the desert)

Thanks again for your help. 

jj


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

they look ready
your humidity levels are fine. arizona is a dry state. Even in the humid season its dry. you could probably even get away with running a swamp cooler, thats what I do. One of the few benefits of growing indoors in the desert. 

summer time + desert climate + growing indoors= get a swamp cooler lol


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Munch Box (great name btw). 

In my grow room i have a 6000 btu wall mounted AC unit which keeps things cool and almost too try. 

where in AZ are you located? i am south of chandler a bit.


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm in the california desert. central valley. i need to update my profile


----------



## zohan (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks in advanced
What do you think about these guys?
They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
8weeks into flowering


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

zohan said:


> Thanks in advanced
> What do you think about these guys?
> They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
> 8weeks into flowering


WTF. Thanks in advance? How about you +rep us all in advance. then we got a deal


----------



## tardis (Aug 16, 2011)

zohan said:


> Thanks in advanced
> What do you think about these guys?
> They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
> 8weeks into flowering


It looks like a couple weeks yet to me but i'm not sure.


----------



## Perforator (Aug 16, 2011)

munch box said:


> I think you mean the trichomes aka resin glands. the calyx shows up in preflower
> If you have a flash, take a picture when the lights are off, I can get a better look


Here you go


----------



## munch box (Aug 16, 2011)

Perforator looks like another 2-3 weeks


----------



## BigBudE (Aug 17, 2011)

zohan said:


> Thanks in advanced
> What do you think about these guys?
> They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
> 8weeks into flowering


They are tasty looking for sure. What strain did you say they are?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 17, 2011)

zohan said:


> Thanks in advanced
> What do you think about these guys?
> They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
> 8weeks into flowering


lookin good man. yeaaa im thnkin youll need another 2-3 weeks... =/ looks like its gonna be a long flowerer. but she should fatten up pretty nice for you. wat strain?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 17, 2011)

zohan said:


> Thanks in advanced
> What do you think about these guys?
> They're in FFOF, 250wHPS
> 8weeks into flowering


Id say 2-3 weeks for the first one, 3-5 for the second one.


----------



## jjlongo (Aug 17, 2011)

One Afghani Bullrider DOWN as of last night. I will let the other one go until this weekend. My first reall trimming - thought it went OK.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 17, 2011)

munch box said:


> I'm in the california desert. central valley. i need to update my profile


Lol central valley isn't the desert. I live here I know. Lol


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 17, 2011)

Large areas of the central valley are semi-desert.ish Hell, The inland empire is a desert just with alot of established areas.. Hemet, Sun City, san jacinto. desert.. But were talking about the central valley I know.


----------



## Tlocsmokes (Aug 17, 2011)

RawBudzski said:


> Large areas of the central valley are semi-desert.ish Hell, The inland empire is a desert just with alot of established areas.. Hemet, Sun City, san jacinto. desert.. But were talking about the central valley I know.


He said the central valley in Cali. Which is not close to a desert. It's the opposite, it's farmland. It's meant to grow things.


----------



## zohan (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the estimate guys... These are seeds I got from a buddy of mine who grew a couple years back, he says it's a cross between Strawberry Cough and BC BigBud..

I've got some more pictures in my Grow Journal post


----------



## Alborosie (Aug 17, 2011)

nice plant , keep growing


----------



## pabloesqobar (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, hell. I'll throw up a few pics. It's at day 132. It's a Super Cali Haze. Super Auto freebie from Attitude. According to the breeder, it should take 100 - 120 days from seed. It hermied a few weeks ago. I've been pulling off flowers and seeds ever since.

First 2 pics are from tonight. Other 2 are from about 4 days ago.

Any thoughts? Cheers.


----------



## munch box (Aug 17, 2011)

Tlocsmokes said:


> He said the central valley in Cali. Which is not close to a desert. It's the opposite, it's farmland. It's meant to grow things.


Whatever man. Its dry and hot as hell. I look out my window all I see growing is cactus. If I don't know then why don't you tell me instead of just saying I'm wrong. keep doing that the world is going to think your an a$$ho1e


----------



## danschwo (Aug 18, 2011)

hey guys posted cpl of days ago any ideas on these now ?


----------



## TheBudSniffer (Aug 20, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Get a Fork cause them babies are done. Its choppin time Baaaaaaby!! IDK, I got one almost ready and I'm dreading cutting her down. She's been in my life for almost 120 day'z but I'm gonna smoke her azz, heheh!
> 
> What You RIU guru's think about this......?
> What are those little ball things.
> View attachment 1744017


 
those balls are seeds my friend! they have broken out so i guess they are ripe


----------



## vapedup (Aug 20, 2011)

here is a pic of a Jack Herer and a G13 that i have, i know the jack still has a couple weeks, but the G13 looks pretty close, any input is appreciated. they both will be at 8 weeks on Wednesday


----------



## STACKB (Aug 20, 2011)

most likely..could be from genetics or from letting light into the room during lights off period.


----------



## carokann (Aug 20, 2011)

2nd pic is a different plant but same strain. how many more weeks do you think i have?? thx.


----------



## HPS400power (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks chb444220
the deed has been done and the main cola is chopped.... The rewst is still under HPS


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 21, 2011)

how longer for this lil lady


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 21, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Get a Fork cause them babies are done. Its choppin time Baaaaaaby!! IDK, I got one almost ready and I'm dreading cutting her down. She's been in my life for almost 120 day'z but I'm gonna smoke her azz, heheh!
> 
> What You RIU guru's think about this......?
> What are those little ball things.
> View attachment 1744017


yeaa man those are deff seeds. weird that its only 1 bud that has them tho...? but you still have a few more weeks my friend.. those seeds will eventually brown up... and theyll look like real seeds.. brown with black stripes. those will help you tell wen theyre ready. =)



vapedup said:


> here is a pic of a Jack Herer and a G13 that i have, i know the jack still has a couple weeks, but the G13 looks pretty close, any input is appreciated. they both will be at 8 weeks on WednesdayView attachment 1744502View attachment 1744504View attachment 1744505View attachment 1744507View attachment 1744509


about another week 1/2 on the G-13's. they look good tho. =)



bigbud888 said:


> Its only on one bud so far, will it affect any other bud sites?


it shouldnt. if its just seeds... do you see lil yellow things stickin outta the buds.. if so. those are pollen sacs aka bananas will pollinate the rest o fur buds... and create more seeds... do u have any other plants in ur flowering room?



carokann said:


> View attachment 1744774View attachment 1744775View attachment 1744774View attachment 1744773View attachment 17447722nd pic is a different plant but same strain. how many more weeks do you think i have?? thx. View attachment 1744777View attachment 1744771


those are far from done.... post more pics in about4-5 weeks. and i can give ya a better idea. nodes look nice and tight tho.. soo wen it does get further along... it will produce sum nice buds



HPS400power said:


> Thanks chb444220
> the deed has been done and the main cola is chopped.... The rewst is still under HPS


awesome! good luck man!! enjoy that main cola! u deserve it!



jaydiesle said:


> how longer for this lil lady


pics are a lil blurry.. kindba hard to tell. maybe 3 more weeks? 4 at the most


----------



## likwidy2 (Aug 21, 2011)

i think she is almost ready


----------



## vapedup (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks CHB, now u say another week and 1/2. For the G13, does that include the last week of flushing???? My plan was to start it on a sugar, mag/cal flush today for 3 days, then pure water for 4, then chop. Or should I give it another week, then start this process?? Thanks again


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Thanks CHB, now u say another week and 1/2. For the G13, does that include the last week of flushing???? My plan was to start it on a sugar, mag/cal flush today for 3 days, then pure water for 4, then chop. Or should I give it another week, then start this process?? Thanks again


i would give it another week. and THEN do the flush. =) if ur hurting for smoke.. u can chop off a small bottom bud/branch today.. and dry it out. soo u have sumthing to smoke while ur flushin. =) up 2 u. i tend to do that alot tho. lol. your plant will be happy with the xtra week of growth... thats wen the plant packs on the most weight and frosts up. it will make a big difference. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

likwidy2 said:


> i think she is almost readyView attachment 1745601View attachment 1745602


almost there man. couple more weeks to go! =D like the LST method you did. =) ive grown bubblicious a few times.. nevre had a "bubblegum" taste... but it does have a very nice sweety candy-like taste. =) and a great long lasting high


----------



## dukeanthony (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this ready to be chopped yet?


----------



## vapedup (Aug 21, 2011)

Cool man, ill take ur advice on it! That G13 has the werdist smell ever, very sweet but in a werid pungent way, can't wait to smoke some! If u want to see what the plant looks like its the link in my signature


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 21, 2011)

vapedup said:


> Cool man, ill take ur advice on it! That G13 has the werdist smell ever, very sweet but in a werid pungent way, can't wait to smoke some! If u want to see what the plant looks like its the link in my signature


aiight. yeaaa ill check it out now man


----------



## Gopedxr (Aug 22, 2011)

How much longer for me?


----------



## danschwo (Aug 22, 2011)

bigbud888 said:


> Get a Fork cause them babies are done. Its choppin time Baaaaaaby!! IDK, I got one almost ready and I'm dreading cutting her down. She's been in my life for almost 120 day'z but I'm gonna smoke her azz, heheh!
> 
> What You RIU guru's think about this......?
> What are those little ball things.
> View attachment 1744017


THANKS BIGBUD!!!! it's strange tho i have only been flowering for around 5 weeks should i leave for another week or two? i left my first grow for 8 weeks ?
anyone else got an idae what i should do? thanks D.


----------



## tardis (Aug 22, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> How much longer for me?


Looks done to me, but I like my trichomes mostly milky.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

Gopedxr said:


> How much longer for me?


id give it about 2 more weeks man. shes still got sum filling out to do. =) she will pack on a good amount of weight for ya! looks nice tho. wat strain is she?



danschwo said:


> THANKS BIGBUD!!!! it's strange tho i have only been flowering for around 5 weeks should i leave for another week or two? i left my first grow for 8 weeks ?
> anyone else got an idae what i should do? thanks D.


yeaa lookin at the pics i was gonna say a 2-3 weeks... and now that youve said youve only been flowering for 5 weeks.... then DEFF let it go for 2-3 weeks man.. never heard of plants bein done in 5 weeks. lol. it would be nice tho. =p but you deff wanna let it go a lil longer. it will fatten up sum more and pack on more weight. and get alot more frosty in the next couple weeks


----------



## hardcore7711 (Aug 23, 2011)

*when should i flush? should i do a round of mollasias ? just 1?*


----------



## danschwo (Aug 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> id give it about 2 more weeks man. shes still got sum filling out to do. =) she will pack on a good amount of weight for ya! looks nice tho. wat strain is she?
> 
> 
> 
> yeaa lookin at the pics i was gonna say a 2-3 weeks... and now that youve said youve only been flowering for 5 weeks.... then DEFF let it go for 2-3 weeks man.. never heard of plants bein done in 5 weeks. lol. it would be nice tho. =p but you deff wanna let it go a lil longer. it will fatten up sum more and pack on more weight. and get alot more frosty in the next couple weeks


thanks chb will do that then had to take a little sample off to test drying as i type can't wait lookin frosty as already  thanks again D.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

hardcore7711 said:


> *when should i flush? should i do a round of mollasias ? just 1?*
> View attachment 1748906View attachment 1748907View attachment 1748912View attachment 1748911View attachment 1748915


i would start flushing in about a week. and flush for about a 1-2 weeks.. depending on how they look. cuz theyre pretty close to bein ready. =). and yeaa sum molasses wouldnt hurt. =) u can use molasses all the way up till the last day. u do not need to flush that out. soo if u wanna use the molasses once or twice a week for the next 2 1/2 weeks. that would be fine. =) good luck man. they look good!


----------



## danschwo (Aug 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> i would start flushing in about a week. and flush for about a 1-2 weeks.. depending on how they look. cuz theyre pretty close to bein ready. =). and yeaa sum molasses wouldnt hurt. =) u can use molasses all the way up till the last day. u do not need to flush that out. soo if u wanna use the molasses once or twice a week for the next 2 1/2 weeks. that would be fine. =) good luck man. they look good!


hey chb should i start flushing in 2 weeks or wait the 3 and the start flushing also have you used grotek fnal flush ? i have that here ready to try but not sure when to start flushing :O


----------



## splifchris (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey... These are in 8th week... what do yous think??? Thanks > Chris


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hey chb should i start flushing in 2 weeks or wait the 3 and the start flushing also have you used grotek fnal flush ? i have that here ready to try but not sure when to start flushing :O


i think 2 weeks should be fine and then u can start flushing. =) and no i have not used that before? try googling it. see if u can find anything on it. but yeaa 2 weeks should be plenty time man.



splifchris said:


> Hey... These are in 8th week... what do yous think??? Thanks > ChrisView attachment 1749255View attachment 1749257View attachment 1749258


wat are u using for light?? =/ sorry 2 say mann... but youve still got a while to go... some plants are done by week 8.. but yours is deff gonna need at least another 4-5 weeks man. =// hate to be the barer of bad news.


----------



## smerfo (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey is this done? It has been budding since mid-July, but it is a Sativa so I'm guessing it can go for longer?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 24, 2011)

smerfo said:


> Hey is this done? It has been budding since mid-July, but it is a Sativa so I'm guessing it can go for longer?


yeaa its deff got a lil lonhger to go.. hard to judge.. but im thinkin about another 4+ weeks... if u want... in about 3 weeks. post sum more pics. and ill let ya kno from there. =)


----------



## smerfo (Aug 24, 2011)

alright sweet, thanks a lot!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Aug 25, 2011)

Had a problem with B1 locking / stunting my bud growth but shes finally getting close 
I was thinking maybe like 2 more weeks?
Her trics are like 60% cloudy 40% clear
Im looking for like 60% amber and 40% cloudy 

All the pictures can be clicked for larger views
Thanks 

*Seed 2 Flowering Day 87*


----------



## hckyguy77 (Aug 25, 2011)

View attachment 1752848not exactly sure what week. noobed it and didnt date. i think somewhere around begin of 3rd week


----------



## #JakeTheSnake# (Aug 25, 2011)

Long ways brother. Come back in 5 weeks and ask. Looking good so far though.


----------



## <3too.grow (Aug 25, 2011)

what do you think about mine chb? Thanks!
View attachment 1752974View attachment 1752975View attachment 1752977View attachment 1752979


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

<3too.grow said:


> what do you think about mine chb? Thanks!
> View attachment 1752974View attachment 1752975View attachment 1752976View attachment 1752977View attachment 1752979


still has a lil ways to go man.. maybe another 4-5 weeks. u can post pics again in another 3 weeks if ya want and i can give ya a more accurate time. gotta say tho... its very nice lookin wat strain? lovin the pink/purple color at the ends of the leaves. =) and since its outdoors.. most plants tend to finish late september/early october... soo the temps will be cooler. soo that may help bring sum more color out of those plants. =) id really like it if u would post pics in a few weeks soo i can see how theyre doin and see wat they look like. looks like its gonna be a nice yeilder too! great work



@hckyguy77 - yeaa Jakes right man. about another 5 weeks at least. but it does look good tho. =) nice and frosty!


----------



## <3too.grow (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks alot! i will post pics again in a few weeks then. it is a local strain that they call northern lights not sure tho, it smells like vanilla or kandy or something when you put your nose to it. then when you squeeze or touch one they smell potent and skunky with a hint of sweet. ya i wish i couldve got more food to the gorilla spot.. but oh well i think they are doing alright. last year they didnt even start to flower until this time of year :/, so come october i had buds about ye big but all purple(and white)) i ran this strain and another last year (same spot) this year i have some earlybird skunk?(or ultra skunk or something) seeds from 420. and also some krit+ which looks to be ripening nicely as well although not as far along as the "NL"


----------



## steeZz (Aug 25, 2011)

How much longer you think? These were pictures taken on day 49, they started flowering on the 4th of july.

Northern Lights



Master bubba
View attachment 1753436View attachment 1753437View attachment 1753438


----------



## penelopejane (Aug 25, 2011)

first post, first harvest.. wow im newb LOL.. im guestimating 3 more weeks? what do u guys with more experience think?


----------



## fisch28 (Aug 26, 2011)

ATF week 7 flower..few more weeks?


----------



## ronshamen (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry the pics are bad...
this is my blue chees, finnishing week 7, how much longer do you think? 
i was thinking 2-3 more weeks and then another weekesh of flushing. will it be enoghe? i want it to be more of a head high rather then body stone...


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 26, 2011)

id say thatd be about right 4 weeks till chop imo


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 26, 2011)

i came for the bud porn.


----------



## MichiGanJa (Aug 26, 2011)

They are in order 1. Blue Widow Dinafem, 2. Jack Herer Unknown pheno, 3. Chocolope DNA


----------



## MichiGanJa (Aug 26, 2011)

anyone know how long these strains really go? this is day 25 flowering. started aug 1. im estimating oct 1? or is that too long for the blue widow? and the others i have been told 9 -11 weeks. any help would be great!


----------



## Lifeisaaaxtwo (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## LETS BAZE (Aug 26, 2011)

View attachment 1754844View attachment 1754845View attachment 1754846how bout these?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 26, 2011)

almost all the people that have posting recently have a long way to go, ranging from 2 weeks to 4 weeks (maybe 5). No one looked done to me, or even within a week of being done


----------



## chernobong (Aug 26, 2011)

I THINK MAYBE 2 WEEKS LOOKS LIKE THE TRICHS ARE 50 PERCENT MILKY OVERALL ,,BUGS GOT TO HER A WEEK AGO ,,THX....


----------



## RawBudzski (Aug 26, 2011)

sorry.. wrong post.. Well yours look like 3 wks to me ..cant really see


chernobong said:


> I THINK MAYBE 2 WEEKS LOOKS LIKE THE TRICHS ARE 50 PERCENT MILKY OVERALL ,,BUGS GOT TO HER A WEEK AGO ,,THX....View attachment 1755091View attachment 1755090View attachment 1755089View attachment 1755088View attachment 1755087View attachment 1755086View attachment 1755085View attachment 1755084View attachment 1755083View attachment 1755082View attachment 1755081View attachment 1755080View attachment 1755079


----------



## <3too.grow (Aug 26, 2011)

longer!!!!!


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 26, 2011)

chernobong said:


> I THINK MAYBE 2 WEEKS LOOKS LIKE THE TRICHS ARE 50 PERCENT MILKY OVERALL ,,BUGS GOT TO HER A WEEK AGO ,,THX....View attachment 1755091View attachment 1755090View attachment 1755089View attachment 1755088View attachment 1755087View attachment 1755086View attachment 1755085View attachment 1755084View attachment 1755083View attachment 1755082View attachment 1755081View attachment 1755080View attachment 1755079


looks almost ready... but sad


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 27, 2011)

when do u think should i start flushing 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## jaydiesle (Aug 27, 2011)

and thies bb 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

steeZz said:


> How much longer you think? These were pictures taken on day 49, they started flowering on the 4th of july.
> 
> Northern Lights
> 
> ...


sorry man. its really hard to tell. teh pics are very very blurry (or im very very high.... or both. lol) any way to get clearer pics? from wat i can see.. maybe 2 weeks? 3 at the most?



penelopejane said:


> first post, first harvest.. wow im newb LOL.. im guestimating 3 more weeks? what do u guys with more experience think?
> 
> View attachment 1753553View attachment 1753554View attachment 1753555


id say closer to 4/5. she still has alotta filling out to do man. keep it up tho!



fisch28 said:


> ATF week 7 flower..few more weeks?


yeaa man. your right on. few more weeks. 3 maybe 4. =) maybe post pics in 2-3 weeks. and i can give ya a better time frame. =)



ronshamen said:


> sorry the pics are bad...
> this is my blue chees, finnishing week 7, how much longer do you think?
> i was thinking 2-3 more weeks and then another weekesh of flushing. will it be enoghe? i want it to be more of a head high rather then body stone...View attachment 1753806View attachment 1753807View attachment 1753808View attachment 1753809View attachment 1753810View attachment 1753811View attachment 1753812


it is kinda hard to tell with the quality of the pics. but i think ur on the right track with 2-3 more weeks and a week for flushing. =) like ive told a few other ppl. in 2-3 more weeks. post sum more pics and i can give u a better answer. =D



MichiGanJa said:


> anyone know how long these strains really go? this is day 25 flowering. started aug 1. im estimating oct 1? or is that too long for the blue widow? and the others i have been told 9 -11 weeks. any help would be great!


i feel like with most hybrids.. 10 weeks seems to be perfect.. but alot of things depend on that.. u cant always go by wat the website tells you. there are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many factors!! any kind of stress... lighting nute burn. size of the pots... over/under watering... any training done.. diff phenos... number of plants flowering in the same room. etc... the list goes on my friend. lol. i would ost pics in a few more weeks. =) ive grown blue venom.. which is similar to blue widow. (same genetics BB x WW.. jsut a diff company) and i was very impressed with it! youll be happy. has a great taste!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Lifeisaaaxtwo said:


> View attachment 1754785View attachment 1754787


maybe another 4+ weeks.



LETS BAZE said:


> View attachment 1754844View attachment 1754845View attachment 1754846how bout these?


few more weeks. 3-4 weeks looks good tho man! looks like it will be a nice yeilding plant! id like if you would post more pics in a few more weeks! =) id like to see how this one progresses.



rocknratm said:


> almost all the people that have posting recently have a long way to go, ranging from 2 weeks to 4 weeks (maybe 5). No one looked done to me, or even within a week of being done


i agree man... lol..the title of the thread is "Want To Know If Your Plants Are ***FINISHED***". not do you think my plant will be finished in 4-5 weeks. lol. it sucks but this is how the thread has always been... mostly cuz the ppl posting on here are new to growing. and are on their 1st grows and have no real idea on how long they have.. soo i cant really blame them. but it does kinda suck in a way. oooo wellll. lol. ill just keep doin the best i can. its tough tho. answering questions on this thread is like a full time job! soo many posts!



chernobong said:


> I THINK MAYBE 2 WEEKS LOOKS LIKE THE TRICHS ARE 50 PERCENT MILKY OVERALL ,,BUGS GOT TO HER A WEEK AGO ,,THX....View attachment 1755091View attachment 1755090View attachment 1755089View attachment 1755088View attachment 1755087View attachment 1755086View attachment 1755085View attachment 1755084View attachment 1755083View attachment 1755082View attachment 1755081View attachment 1755080View attachment 1755079


im thinkin a longer than 2 weeks man. like 4-5. she still has ALOT of filling out to do! youll be hay you waited tho. trust me.. if u harvets in 2 weeks... you will be harvetsing at like 50% quality and yield. adn if u wait the extra few weeks. u will get alot more. and it will be alot more potent


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i came for the bud porn.


heyyy watsup man? long time no see! lol. hope u dont mind me slightly takin over the thread this thread can be a handful. lol. im jsut doin my best to give ppl a rough estimate on how long they have to go. there is a nic amount of bud porn on here tho!

if u wanna see sum more good bud porn... check out a couple threads i made... heres the 1st one( which has been up for a while now and is pretty popular)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets.html

and heres the 2nd one. this 1 i just made a couple days ago. but its gaining popularity pretty quickly.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets.html


have a good one FDD


----------



## geturgrowon (Aug 28, 2011)

man u got some sick pics of ur ryder's. what was ur yield


----------



## chernobong (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## chernobong (Aug 28, 2011)

I got clearer pics what u think boss


----------



## MC Bud (Aug 28, 2011)

i'm thinking a few more weeks. what do you guys think?

View attachment 1759458


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 28, 2011)

MC Bud said:


> i'm thinking a few more weeks. what do you guys think?View attachment 1759460
> 
> View attachment 1759458


that's getting close. within a week, maybe.


----------



## LawnDart 1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Because this plant has been in bloom since 4/2011 i'm pretty sure it's a sative dom. plant she's 6 feet tall after LST and FIM. The last pic is of a indica plant" I think" that i harvested the colas off of two months ago and left her to see what she would do. at bfirst I thought she Hermied on me and seeded up but now im not sure?? these are my first attempt at hydro and I used known "good strain" bag seed that I got from a industial grower up in northern ca. Seeded 18 and had 4 males to exicute. thanks for your opinion in advance!!


----------



## Sdavid (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is mine :


----------



## ldb506 (Aug 29, 2011)

Okay, here's a pic of my plant, what do you think?

I've tried taking a quick look at the trichomes with a x21 microscope (kinda small, didn't go very well) and i think they're a mix of clear and milky ones. About 50 / 50. But i'm not sure.


----------



## rastaboy83 (Aug 29, 2011)

Here are some pics of my plant, 11 weeks into flowering (started counting at the 12/12 switch). Many fan leaves are yellowing and fall off when i pull them off gently....

What do you think?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 29, 2011)

rastaboy83 said:


> Here are some pics of my plant, 11 weeks into flowering (started counting at the 12/12 switch). Many fan leaves are yellowing and fall off when i pull them off gently....
> 
> What do you think?


you have 1-2 weeks. I say wait 2 then chop it, but oyu have alot of yellow leaves


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 29, 2011)

chernobong said:


> View attachment 1759318View attachment 1759316View attachment 1759315View attachment 1759314View attachment 1759313


I cant tell... they look scrawny (no offence). If al the hairs are red, id chop it and get it over with. If not wait til they are all red. Those look so small....


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 29, 2011)

MC Bud said:


> i'm thinking a few more weeks. what do you guys think?View attachment 1759460
> 
> View attachment 1759458


THat plant looks absurdly healthy for being that far into flowering. Nice work bro. And it does look nearly done. (very similar looking to God Bud, what strain is it?)


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 29, 2011)

Sdavid said:


> Here is mine :
> 
> View attachment 1759627View attachment 1759628View attachment 1759629View attachment 1759630


3-5 weeks ... not even close


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 29, 2011)

ldb506 said:


> Okay, here's a pic of my plant, what do you think?
> 
> I've tried taking a quick look at the trichomes with a x21 microscope (kinda small, didn't go very well) and i think they're a mix of clear and milky ones. About 50 / 50. But i'm not sure.


ok, no no no. You have a long time to go, at least a month. Come back in 4 weeks 
I htink you are mistaken when reading the trichs, you probably saw clear ones with some shiny shimmer and thought they were cloudy. Cloudy are solid white


----------



## nekords (Aug 29, 2011)

what do you think of this.? is outdoor...here in southamerica...how much time left) i was thinking in 2 weeks...
also y have polinated it...4 weeks ago...
the 2 pics..

thanks!


----------



## MC Bud (Aug 29, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> THat plant looks absurdly healthy for being that far into flowering. Nice work bro. And it does look nearly done. (very similar looking to God Bud, what strain is it?)


thanks man. gave it a small dose of veg nutes (fox farm grow big) about a week and a half ago along with its regular flowering nutes and she seemed to love it. and its no god bud but definitely smells heavenly


----------



## Sdavid (Aug 30, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> 3-5 weeks ... not even close


thanks man! I'll post again in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ldb506 (Aug 30, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> ok, no no no. You have a long time to go, at least a month. Come back in 4 weeks
> I htink you are mistaken when reading the trichs, you probably saw clear ones with some shiny shimmer and thought they were cloudy. Cloudy are solid white


Allright, thanks man. 
Didn't figure it would be that much longer. Thanks for the advice


----------



## LawnDart 1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Did I not follow the rules or something or did you just miss a few of us on page 685???


----------



## FLyboy99 (Aug 30, 2011)

What do ya think? She's outside in south/central fl. Started flowering a little over a month ago. Im using fox farm big bloom and tiger bloom.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey fdd2blkk,
I was wondering if you can give me an ETA


----------



## wjanney (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wondering what you thought on this one - Thanks:


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

LawnDart 1 said:


> View attachment 1759534View attachment 1759533
> View attachment 1759536View attachment 1759535 Because this plant has been in bloom since 4/2011 i'm pretty sure it's a sative dom. plant she's 6 feet tall after LST and FIM. The last pic is of a indica plant" I think" that i harvested the colas off of two months ago and left her to see what she would do. at bfirst I thought she Hermied on me and seeded up but now im not sure?? these are my first attempt at hydro and I used known "good strain" bag seed that I got from a industial grower up in northern ca. Seeded 18 and had 4 males to exicute. thanks for your opinion in advance!!


sorry ya misses happen sometimes. This is a tough one ot tell, if you can take pucs without the hps on and zoomed in on a bud that would help.
It looks good, alittle low on red hairs from what I see. I would say you will be fine waiting at least 2 weeks, so imo wait 2 weeks and come back with new pics. 

Anyone else I skipped I did it because they were not even within 3 weeks of harvest, and this thread is to tell when they are finished (within a couple weeks) not to give long range estimates.
that said if you get missed repost pics, its tough to keep on all these posts!


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

nekords said:


> what do you think of this.? is outdoor...here in southamerica...how much time left) i was thinking in 2 weeks...
> also y have polinated it...4 weeks ago...
> the 2 pics..
> 
> ...


Id say two weeks is about right, maybe 3


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Hey fdd2blkk,
> I was wondering if you can give me an ETA


Im no fdd, but that looks nice. I would say give it 2 weeks and see how it looks. That might be a bit long, but you are in the home stretch. Even leaving it 3 weeks can only help (may change some thc into cbd or other chems, but may improve the look and form more trichs). 
so I say 2-3 weeks, but even a week would probably be ok if ur in a rush, or if they look done to you. You seem to know what ur doing


----------



## Zywo21 (Aug 30, 2011)

Any input anyone?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

wjanney said:


> Just wondering what you thought on this one - Thanks:
> View attachment 1762162View attachment 1762163


this is a tricky one, not alot of hairs to go by. If you can let it go about 3 more weeks you should definately be done, i always urge people to err on the side of caution (more time the better)... you can always decide to take it down early, but never to let it grow after its chopped.
That said it looks like the leaves are taking a beating, so you may only be able to go another week.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

Zywo21 said:


> Any input anyone? View attachment 1762182View attachment 1762183View attachment 1762184View attachment 1762185


thats a goofy looking one. Id say 2-4 weeks, hairs look red but i dont see much trichomes....


----------



## tantien (Aug 30, 2011)

Zywo21 said:


> Any input anyone? View attachment 1762182View attachment 1762183View attachment 1762184View attachment 1762185


I say around 3 more weeks
looks ok, not looking like cream puff. Make sure you flush at least for 2 weeks.


----------



## nekords (Aug 30, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> Id say two weeks is about right, maybe 3


thanks...i ll be back in two weeks..so we can see the difference....


----------



## Trizzy (Aug 30, 2011)

Enlighten me ...


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 30, 2011)

Trizzy said:


> Enlighten me ...


honestly it looks like they need 2-3 weeks (maybe 4), but wont survive that long.....


----------



## ronshamen (Aug 31, 2011)

im back and my baby is looking even better! almost all pistiles have turned orange and trics are 90% clowdy, few are still clear and some are amber. i want to get a light headed high and not the narcotink chuckling... i was thinking to give it 4-5 more days and then flush her for 10-14 days. what do you guys think? is my schedual ok or shuld i wait a little longer?

sorry the pics are bad, my galaxy is being fixed and they give me this crapy nokia thingy...


----------



## fitzgib (Aug 31, 2011)

how bout these bad boys?


----------



## Zywo21 (Aug 31, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> thats a goofy looking one. Id say 2-4 weeks, hairs look red but i dont see much trichomes....


Ya I'm confused here as well... any growing tips to produce larger trichomes? Think I'm gonna fork out the money for better seeds next time around too....I'll give this one a week and repost


----------



## Mike2988 (Aug 31, 2011)

Let me know what you think with my buds ok.


----------



## Mike2988 (Aug 31, 2011)

What would you say with this one.


----------



## Ganjagrower666 (Aug 31, 2011)

this ones been flowering for 9 weeks, any idea how much longer?


----------



## LawnDart 1 (Aug 31, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> sorry ya misses happen sometimes. This is a tough one ot tell, if you can take pucs without the hps on and zoomed in on a bud that would help.
> It looks good, alittle low on red hairs from what I see. I would say you will be fine waiting at least 2 weeks, so imo wait 2 weeks and come back with new pics.
> 
> Anyone else I skipped I did it because they were not even within 3 weeks of harvest, and this thread is to tell when they are finished (within a couple weeks) not to give long range estimates.
> that said if you get missed repost pics, its tough to keep on all these posts!


 This grow has taken so long I may as well have grown three harvests by now LOL. My challenge is they are still growing at the tips of each cola there is new white hairs, new bud growth and tri leaves, it just keeps growing for over four months now, it's driving me crazy!! These girls are over six feet tall with three feet of bud on each branch almost the size of a softball, all of the trich's are creamy white so I'm thinking I will start to harvest from the bottom up and dry each bud instead of a whole branch at a time... I know some strains will just keep growing till fertilized with pollen but this is ridiculous and the buds a crazy dense!! WTF I just wanted a nice 120 day grow and I've been at it since January!!! OK I will get some CFL lighting in there and shoot more pic's and post them, surly it's a sativa because the leaves are long and narrow..


----------



## fisch28 (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm back, earlier than expected to see what you think..I'm thinking soon, like within this week..


----------



## ronshamen (Aug 31, 2011)

ronshamen said:


> im back and my baby is looking even better! almost all pistiles have turned orange and trics are 90% clowdy, few are still clear and some are amber. i want to get a light headed high and not the narcotink chuckling... i was thinking to give it 4-5 more days and then flush her for 10-14 days. what do you guys think? is my schedual ok or shuld i wait a little longer?
> 
> sorry the pics are bad, my galaxy is being fixed and they give me this crapy nokia thingy...


doesnt anyone have anything to comment? this is the second time im posting here and no one has given any advice, so what the idia of having this thread...?


----------



## Jenkins3632 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## SweetestCheeba (Aug 31, 2011)

Jenkins3632 said:


>


why did u trim all the fan leaves


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

ronshamen said:


> im back and my baby is looking even better! almost all pistiles have turned orange and trics are 90% clowdy, few are still clear and some are amber. i want to get a light headed high and not the narcotink chuckling... i was thinking to give it 4-5 more days and then flush her for 10-14 days. what do you guys think? is my schedual ok or shuld i wait a little longer?
> 
> sorry the pics are bad, my galaxy is being fixed and they give me this crapy nokia thingy...


hairs look pretty white, but you need to take pucs with the hps off.... thats what causes the lines through the pic, ormove the plant under cfls somewhere or use flash, play around and youll figure out how to get better pics.
I agree with your schedule, but unless all the leaves are healthy I would only flush for 7-10 days. Unless you use alot of nutes... I use tiger bloom and it is nearly organic(so the guy at the store told me) and I dont worry too much about flushing, but i still do for a week or so.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

fitzgib said:


> View attachment 1763060View attachment 1763061View attachment 1763062how bout these bad boys?


eh, it looks like a matter of how long you can let the plant go before it turns on you (some strains turn hermie under stress easier than others)... I would say 2-4 weeks, so if you can take more pics in a week and a half or two weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

Zywo21 said:


> Ya I'm confused here as well... any growing tips to produce larger trichomes? Think I'm gonna fork out the money for better seeds next time around too....I'll give this one a week and repost


as far as I know, potency of the trichome is genetic. How many they produce has some to do with genetics and mainly (imo) with how healthy the plant is and if it has a good enviornment, with everything it needs to thrive. dont quote me an expert could say Im wrong


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

Mike2988 said:


> What would you say with this one.


2-3 weeks. again tough to tell not much trich action going on, the hairs tell me closer to 2 weeks (or even one) but I would wait 2 and see how it looks. No harm


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

Ganjagrower666 said:


> this ones been flowering for 9 weeks, any idea how much longer?


your going to have to zoom in on a bud, the cola or whatever, more closely so I can see the hairs (at least see the colors) and what your trich developement looks like (roughly). There should be a setting on ur camera (could be) for close ups...
I cant tell but from what I see, which is pretty thick buds, 1.5-3 weeks (but I also see some problems on the leaves so that may limit your ability to let it go)


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

fisch28 said:


> I'm back, earlier than expected to see what you think..I'm thinking soon, like within this week..


ya you could be good to go, not much trich development (I sound like a broken record) but the haris look all red, id give it a 1.5-2 weeks. If ur in a rush go for it now.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

Jenkins3632 said:


>


3-6 weeks. I agree with the other poster, dont trim leaves. If they block a bud site, at most pin them back....


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

If I missed anyone please repost, or if you want someone elses opinion ask for it... idk how many people stay up on this nowadays...


----------



## <3too.grow (Aug 31, 2011)

where's fdd!?


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lets see if Im close, This is my first grow in over 30 years and if I recall correctly Im getting close, any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

View attachment 1763640View attachment 1763639View attachment 1763637View attachment 1763635View attachment 1763633View attachment 1763631

in case anyone want a chance to bash me back or has any input..... these are my best looking, they rarely look like this and these arent even perfect
edit: yes I saw the hair and removed it...


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Lets see if Im close, This is my first grow in over 30 years and if I recall correctly Im getting close, any opinions would be appreciated.


somewhat close, yes. I would say you have at least 3 weeks, up to 5. There are no red hairs yet, but the trichs are coming in well. repost in 2.5 weeks


----------



## Ganjagrower666 (Aug 31, 2011)

this ones been flowering for 9 weeks, any idea how much longer?


----------



## rocknratm (Aug 31, 2011)

Ganjagrower666 said:


> this ones been flowering for 9 weeks, any idea how much longer?


your gonna have to zoom in really close to the bud, the cola or any bud on there bud zoom in and try to get it in focus... to far away to tell from the pics


----------



## tantien (Sep 1, 2011)

ok here are mine Im thinking max. 2 weeks the pictures are not the top colas...
Please let me know a good guess they ve been flowering for 6.5 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 1, 2011)

tantien said:


> ok here are mine Im thinking max. 2 weeks the pictures are not the top colas...
> Please let me know a good guess they ve been flowering for 6.5View attachment 1764476View attachment 1764477View attachment 1764479View attachment 1764476View attachment 1764477View attachment 1764479 weeks


no, you have at the very least 3 weeks left. I would bet closer to 4-5. wait 3 weeks and repost pics.


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wicked Thread! I'm about 6 weeks into flowering now.. however lower leaves are starting to commit suicide at a rapid rate - trying to solve that problem *ahem* but if all goes well - I am hoping I'll chop them in anywhere between 1-10 weeks  I would bet on it hahah!


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 1, 2011)

*oi.* 

i've got two ladies over here. if'n anyone would like to give me a guess of a duedate.


3 x 2700k 23w CFLs
1 x 6500k 26w CFL
Miracle-Gro Garden Soil for Flowers and Vegetables
"" Water Soluble Plant food
Molasses
(just *fyi* -- i know, it's ghetto, but it will do for a moment)


*4 weeks veg.*
topped at 3 weeks, little LST
it has been *45 days* (i think) since i noticed preflowers on both plants.

the first two pictures are of the same plant; she's a bagseed.
and the last two pictures of the other girl; yet again, bagseed, but a different bag/bud.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 2, 2011)

heyy guys.. sorry ive been extremely busy with work (got promoted and been working about 50 hrs this week). ill try to get bak to givin estimated times till chop this weekend. take it easy guys and happy growing!! =D


----------



## achillesnuts (Sep 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy guys.. sorry ive been extremely busy with work (got promoted and been working about 50 hrs this week). ill try to get bak to givin estimated times till chop this weekend. take it easy guys and happy growing!! =D


yo bro.

congrats on the promotion. getchya grind on, boi!

peace.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 2, 2011)

wicked thread guys!!!!!


will put some pics up tonight , camera bit shoddy but i will do my best!!


----------



## infrared (Sep 2, 2011)

Here's a Romulan at day 44 of 12/12 (the images go from full to zoom, then tops, then some from the bottom). Most of the hairs have turned orange on the four main colas (thanks UB!), but there's a new little foxtail on one of them with a bunch of white ones, along with the lower buds at closer to a 50:50 ratio. I'm thinking I need to flush soon (Fox Farm full line)


----------



## bunique209 (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## swaff (Sep 2, 2011)

this is a couple days ago but we have a huge catapillar problem and want to know if its still to early to pull.
A lot of the smaller buds on the bottom have all red hairs but the bigger main colas have about 30-40% of white hairs still any info would help.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2011)

SCT1984 said:


> Wicked Thread! I'm about 6 weeks into flowering now.. however lower leaves are starting to commit suicide at a rapid rate - trying to solve that problem *ahem* but if all goes well - I am hoping I'll chop them in anywhere between 1-10 weeks  I would bet on it hahah!


lower leaves dying is not a problem.... it looks healthy for the most part
post pics in a couple weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2011)

achillesnuts said:


> *oi.*
> 
> i've got two ladies over here. if'n anyone would like to give me a guess of a duedate.
> 
> ...


idk much about cfls but I would hope those fill in some more, they could be done anywhere from a week to 3 weeks... id wait it out and hope they fill in!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2011)

infrared said:


> View attachment 1766809View attachment 1766808View attachment 1766807View attachment 1766806View attachment 1766815View attachment 1766816View attachment 1766817View attachment 1766818View attachment 1766819View attachment 1766820View attachment 1766821View attachment 1766822
> 
> Here's a Romulan at day 44 of 12/12 (the images go from full to zoom, then tops, then some from the bottom). Most of the hairs have turned orange on the four main colas (thanks UB!), but there's a new little foxtail on one of them with a bunch of white ones, along with the lower buds at closer to a 50:50 ratio. I'm thinking I need to flush soon (Fox Farm full line)


ya I would wait a few days then flush, if I were you id leave those for roughly two more weeks.... just to see what happens, but shit you could take those down in a week no prob. Nice work


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2011)

bunique209 said:


> View attachment 1766981View attachment 1766982


3-6 weeks. come back with pics in 3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 2, 2011)

swaff said:


> View attachment 1767148View attachment 1767147View attachment 1767146
> 
> this is a couple days ago but we have a huge catapillar problem and want to know if its still to early to pull.
> A lot of the smaller buds on the bottom have all red hairs but the bigger main colas have about 30-40% of white hairs still any info would help.


sorry about the cat problem, I would say try ladybugs (they help on alot of bug problems).... ideally I would wait at least a week if not 2-3 to cut that.... thats just me, you could do it now.... but its the last bit of time that really improves the bud. If the cat problem is really bad, take it down now....


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 2, 2011)

hey rock how long u think and would u think an oz each bro first grow 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Perforator (Sep 3, 2011)

What you guys think, Blue Hash, it'll be 11 weeks 12/12 on Tuesday.

View attachment 1767972 

This is my White Widow. Lower buds look almost ready.



On a side note, whats the guess at weight for the main cola. It's pretty big and it's starting to sag to the left under its own weight.


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey bro thanks for having this out there for people its much appreciated..so here is a purple kush plant..not sure i know its deffinitly a purple one though its on day fifty six give or take a day..should i feed plain water for the next week and see if maybe these leafs start to turn purple also? The buds already have purple in em...i tried to gwt good pics sorry if they arent clear enough


----------



## alis (Sep 3, 2011)

How much longer do ya think?


----------



## infrared (Sep 3, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> ya I would wait a few days then flush, if I were you id leave those for roughly two more weeks.... just to see what happens, but shit you could take those down in a week no prob. Nice work


Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking about 10 days of flushing before chop, does that sound right?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 3, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> hey rock how long u think and would u think an oz each bro first grow
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


those look really nice, first off good job man. 
But you have a long ways to go. I would say wait 3 weeks, keep them as healthy as they are now if you can, and repost pics. It will likely be 3-6 weeks before they are done (depending on the strain), but it will be worth the wait.
If you keep them healthy, yes you can hope for an ounce a plant, strain dependant. Keep it up!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 3, 2011)

Perforator said:


> What you guys think, Blue Hash, it'll be 11 weeks 12/12 on Tuesday.
> 
> View attachment 1767972 View attachment 1767962
> 
> ...


white widow looks closer to done than the blue hash... I would like to see more hairs red on the blue hash. But looks good. Id say wait another week on the blue hash, the widow may be done... but waiting never hurts imo


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 3, 2011)

stuckonsticky said:


> Hey bro thanks for having this out there for people its much appreciated..so here is a purple kush plant..not sure i know its deffinitly a purple one though its on day fifty six give or take a day..should i feed plain water for the next week and see if maybe these leafs start to turn purple also? The buds already have purple in em...i tried to gwt good pics sorry if they arent clear enough


from your pics, it looks good. You could definately start with just water and harvest in a week. What I would do is wait 3-4 days, start with just water and harvest in 14 days.... but it looks very good man. The pics are ok if you want a better answer see if us camera has a close up setting and set it on something and try to get it focused on a bud. But nice job... last few people in here are looking very good....


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 3, 2011)

infrared said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I was thinking about 10 days of flushing before chop, does that sound right?


perfect...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 3, 2011)

alis said:


> How much longer do ya think?
> View attachment 1768070View attachment 1768068


at least a month


----------



## jimbob420 (Sep 3, 2011)

thoughts...72 days flowering but still showing a decent number of white hairs, trichs were mostly cloudy some amber, some clear about a week ago


----------



## jpockets420 (Sep 3, 2011)

soooo many people with sooooo many beautiful buds. You would think if they could get their buds to look so nice and know everything else about growing that they would also know the most important thing about growing...knowing when she is done. That being said...they can all go another week q;] lol. Nice job guys/gals!


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 3, 2011)

Thanks bro much appreciated..cant wait to taste this one


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 3, 2011)

jpockets420 said:


> soooo many people with sooooo many beautiful buds. You would think if they could get their buds to look so nice and know everything else about growing that they would also know the most important thing about growing...knowing when she is done. That being said...they can all go another week q;] lol. Nice job guys/gals!


usualy i use a trich magnifier but my son broke it cooking ants...plus im not sure how much of a sativa or indica these are so i didnt have a guidline. ...Bit i do understand the whole clear to cloudy to amber thing..
And id say a tin of good growers second.guess themselves alot..when we shouldnt


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 3, 2011)

thanx bro we need more ppl like u likeing the thread and ima update in about 3 weeks +rep brother 


rocknratm said:


> those look really nice, first off good job man.
> But you have a long ways to go. I would say wait 3 weeks, keep them as healthy as they are now if you can, and repost pics. It will likely be 3-6 weeks before they are done (depending on the strain), but it will be worth the wait.
> If you keep them healthy, yes you can hope for an ounce a plant, strain dependant. Keep it up!


----------



## jimbob420 (Sep 3, 2011)

the first one was taken about a week and a half ago, the rest today


----------



## Perforator (Sep 4, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> white widow looks closer to done than the blue hash... I would like to see more hairs red on the blue hash. But looks good. Id say wait another week on the blue hash, the widow may be done... but waiting never hurts imo


Waiting... the hardest part lol. Thanks man!


----------



## infrared (Sep 4, 2011)

jimbob420 said:


> thoughts...72 days flowering but still showing a decent number of white hairs, trichs were mostly cloudy some amber, some clear about a week ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768627
> ...


jimbob those are BEAUTIFUL. Reminds me of some of Subcool's finest work . . . are you using a 'super soil', by chance?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

jimbob420 said:


> thoughts...72 days flowering but still showing a decent number of white hairs, trichs were mostly cloudy some amber, some clear about a week ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768627
> ...


wow what strain is that it looks like sativa buds but its purple beautiful structure


----------



## StrawberryKough (Sep 4, 2011)

Do these look good after only three-ish weeks of flowering?


----------



## stuckonsticky (Sep 4, 2011)

Strawberry...those do look great and are about to go nuts


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 4, 2011)

This is my first grow. They have been flowering for around 3-5 weeks. How much longer til they finish? Thank you!


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 4, 2011)

I just noticed the trichs this past week. Bagseed grow.


----------



## jimbob420 (Sep 4, 2011)

strain is larry kush supposedly, clone from a friend so who really knows, no super soil, in fact half of them are in FF ocean forest and half are in some shitty coir, seems to have done the job though, light is 400w cmh

never got a very clear answer, does anyone think they are done?


----------



## FarmerKT (Sep 4, 2011)

Would love tt know if these are about done!!! Would love ur opinion!!!! Seems like i cant upload pic!! But checkmy profile pic!!


----------



## tantien (Sep 4, 2011)

direwolf71 said:


> View attachment 1769183View attachment 1769182View attachment 1769181View attachment 1769180View attachment 1769179
> 
> This is my first grow. They have been flowering for around 3-5 weeks. How much longer til they finish? Thank you!


Hi they are looking good, I think you still have 2-3 weeks to go


----------



## blakesurdaddy (Sep 4, 2011)

how long til my wonder woman will be done.


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 4, 2011)

^pretty damn close i would check ur trikes now


----------



## obijohn (Sep 4, 2011)

2-4 weeks....


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

jimbob420 said:


> thoughts...72 days flowering but still showing a decent number of white hairs, trichs were mostly cloudy some amber, some clear about a week ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 1768627
> ...


I would give it two weeks, but you would be fine to take her down in a week


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

jimbob420 said:


> the first one was taken about a week and a half ago, the rest today
> 
> View attachment 1768734
> View attachment 1768737
> ...


those have at least 2 weeks, maybe a bit less but probably not. They are still in the clear stage, havent seen much cloudy. When they are cloudy, they will be much more solid white


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

blakesurdaddy said:


> how long til my wonder woman will be done.


I agree with the other post 2-4 weeks... they look good but still have that last nice coat to go, that certain look they get.. cant explain it but lookin good.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

StrawberryKough said:


> Do these look good after only three-ish weeks of flowering?


they look quite healthy.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 4, 2011)

direwolf71 said:


> View attachment 1769183View attachment 1769182View attachment 1769181View attachment 1769180View attachment 1769179
> 
> This is my first grow. They have been flowering for around 3-5 weeks. How much longer til they finish? Thank you!


I would say 3-7 weeks, come back in three weeks with pics!


----------



## Deetle (Sep 4, 2011)

71 day old Fruit Automatic after one week after flush. Top is a whole lot of amber, middle and bottom is 50/50. I used a loop but I have to practically mush it right on to whatever I'm trying to scope (60x - 100X res). 

I'm so excited!! This is my first plant from my first grow.


The whole thing (13'ish inches)






Top 






Side shot






Bottom flower

Without light






With flash


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 5, 2011)

Deetle said:


> 71 day old Fruit Automatic after one week after flush. Top is a whole lot of amber, middle and bottom is 50/50. I used a loop but I have to practically mush it right on to whatever I'm trying to scope (60x - 100X res).
> 
> I'm so excited!! This is my first plant from my first grow.
> 
> ...


looks good, you sure the trichs are amber? I would normally say wait 2 weeks on one like that.... hmmm.....

on a side note, my friend took some of his plants down, I checked the trichs before and they were solid white, but there were still white hairs and they didnt look done... so its kinda strain/situation dependant


----------



## Deetle (Sep 5, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> looks good, you sure the trichs are amber? I would normally say wait 2 weeks on one like that.... hmmm.....
> 
> on a side note, my friend took some of his plants down, I checked the trichs before and they were solid white, but there were still white hairs and they didnt look done... so its kinda strain/situation dependant


Thanks for the reply rocknratm. I know the top is totally amber with very little white hairs. The middle is a mix of amber and cloudy trichs and the lowest flower ( half an inch from the soil, against the stem) is mostly white hairs since it received minimal light.

I'll hold off chopping for the next few days then check again I guess. 

Have a wonderful Labor Day!


----------



## Kevro (Sep 5, 2011)

hey guys, i just need a rough estiimate on some, i got 2 different ones and both different styles (bagseeds) just need to know how many weeks on each if someone would be so kind


----------



## johnd0857 (Sep 5, 2011)

white widow at 8 weeks flower.
View attachment 1771817View attachment 1771818


----------



## m420p (Sep 6, 2011)

johnd0857 said:


> white widow at 8 weeks flower.
> View attachment 1771817View attachment 1771818


 Its hard to tell with those pics, can you take closer pics so trichs are more visible? I can see plenty of white hairs so its definitely not ready yet, from what I see 2 weeks, maybe less.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 6, 2011)

Kevro said:


> hey guys, i just need a rough estiimate on some, i got 2 different ones and both different styles (bagseeds) just need to know how many weeks on each if someone would be so kind


 
fist one- 4-8 weeks, second one 3-7 weeks. come back with new pics in 3 weeks


----------



## m420p (Sep 6, 2011)

I see fdd's not around on this thread anymore, if you want to learn how to judge for yourself, check this article out:
http://www.cannabisculture.com/v2/articles/4822.html


----------



## DankyKush1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Just thought you guys might find this handy 
I made a PDF edited off Rumples Method

Feel free to Download it below

Harvest and Curing PDF.pdf

Made by DankyKush1
Original post by: Rumpleforeskin


----------



## DankyKush1 (Sep 6, 2011)

Also theses charts are handy


----------



## ateezy (Sep 7, 2011)

5 weeks in ff nutes


----------



## danschwo (Sep 7, 2011)

hey guys 
posted here a cpl of weeks ago i thought it was time i started flushing but now i think i'm just about ready to harvest and i'm getting new growth shld i still chop thinking friday or shld i wait ? 
all help much app thanks
danschwo


----------



## danschwo (Sep 7, 2011)

ateezy said:


> 5 weeks in ff nutes


hey ateezy looks like your about 4-5 weeks away m8 also your grow space is either too hot or not humid enough your 3rd pic has curling on the leaf edge try givin them a mist see if it helps.
if not it must be temp good pics tho +REP


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 7, 2011)

danschwo said:


> hey guys
> posted here a cpl of weeks ago i thought it was time i started flushing but now i think i'm just about ready to harvest and i'm getting new growth shld i still chop thinking friday or shld i wait ?
> all help much app thanks
> danschwo


It looks good, yo ucould probably go ahead and take it down, but another week wont hurt...


----------



## smerfo (Sep 7, 2011)

hey is this dudette ready?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 7, 2011)

smerfo said:


> hey is this dudette ready?
> View attachment 1775011


tough to tell by that pic, but another week never hurts! zoom in more on the bud if you can still get the cam to focus...


----------



## smoketough (Sep 8, 2011)

Sour diesel and this picture is of the plant that flowered alot faster. Its about to be 10 weeks. How much longer?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 8, 2011)

smoketough said:


> Sour diesel and this picture is of the plant that flowered alot faster. Its about to be 10 weeks. How much longer?


looks good, I would wait at least one more week, maybe two. But that looks like you could take it down now...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 8, 2011)

on second thought give it the two weeks.... if nothing else to see if it plumps up


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 8, 2011)

i need to post some pics. im started to see the pistols shrink up a little and the calyxes grow a lil. no amber, and the thc crystals look like there starting to stand up. i will get pics posted tonight. rock'n thread!!!

when should i see some swelling begin? they all look pretty puny right now. i will get pics soon!! but do they all start out small and skinny? what are some signs to look for? pics coming very soon!


----------



## jackoladd (Sep 8, 2011)

whats your estimate on these?


----------



## carokann (Sep 8, 2011)

hey how much longer you think?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 8, 2011)

jackoladd said:


> whats your estimate on these?


I would guess 2-4 weeks. Closer to 2 but 3 wont hurt. Maybe 5... come back in two weeks with more pics!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 8, 2011)

carokann said:


> View attachment 1776448View attachment 1776448hey how much longer you think? View attachment 1776447


 
2-5 weeks, im guessing 3 or 4 is most likely


----------



## danschwo (Sep 8, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> It looks good, yo ucould probably go ahead and take it down, but another week wont hurt...


 thanks man toatally feked up the times lost my chart an cldn't remember when i started flowering new it had to be about 8 weeks now tho so 2moz is the big day woop just another month to dry an cure 
not sayin i can wait a month to cure tho lol cant wait to try it dried and cured tho thanks to all you guys for your help hope i can help sometime to repay you all 
thanks again 
danschwo


----------



## v8sdime (Sep 8, 2011)

What do ya think man. I was just curious about how long till I wanna flush. And when I flush, just straight water or can I add a little molasses as a chelator or whatever? Oh yeah. The strain is a headband sour diesel cross from what I'm told and its been growin under the sun in a climate controlled greenhouse


----------



## bakesta (Sep 8, 2011)

hey yall i recently got told that i was not supposed to cut the fan leave well its to late now but im gonna put em up if yall could tell me how much longer and how they are doin.. thanks the one in the white bucket is a vertigo auto and the ones in the black buckets are jock horror and the one in the big greenish container is bag seed.


----------



## njfinestkush (Sep 9, 2011)

heres some master kush i forgot what week it was how long do u think and i know its super nute burn lol i was experamenting with mixing diffrent nutes lol!!


----------



## forbin (Sep 9, 2011)

a few pics from two plants - dont mind the dirt from the hurricane!


----------



## bakesta (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks guys...u guys helped alot by not even commenting


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 9, 2011)

bakesta said:


> thanks guys...u guys helped alot by not even commenting


dude take a chill pill... ill get to it when I have a chance. patience virtue ectect


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 9, 2011)

bakesta said:


> thanks guys...u guys helped alot by not even commenting


how do they look you asked? cant even tell, you need clearer pics. more focus. but not bad, not good. Cutting the fan leaves off is a game ending move


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 9, 2011)

ok here are some pics of what i have. im honestly guessingView attachment 1778288View attachment 1778289View attachment 1778290View attachment 1778291View attachment 1778292View attachment 1778293View attachment 1778294View attachment 1778295View attachment 1778296View attachment 1778297View attachment 1778298View attachment 1778299 anywhere from 5-7 weeks. but they are already in week 4, so....i maybe off a little.


----------



## ganjasmurf1 (Sep 9, 2011)

how much longer on this sour diesel do you think?


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 10, 2011)

i asked first.....lol.


----------



## bakesta (Sep 10, 2011)

So I've heard


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 10, 2011)

it looks like you easily have 3-4 more weeks in front of you. do not take my word for it though. im in the same boat as you are. 

wow!!! i just looked at one of my plants and it really does have that "finished" look. but i can not tell for sure, so please do not take my word for it. lets wait for the expert.

the fan leafs thing is FALSE!! you need the fan leafs on there to absorb light. the light the leafs absorb is energy. that energy goes into bud/flower production. with out them fan leafs, there is nothing for it to absorb the light with. the little leafs are covered in crystals by now. they are not as effective as the fan leafs. do not quote me. i have really bad short term memory loss, and i forget a lot of shit i just learned, everything comes back to me a few months from now. its weird...lol!! 

id still say wait for the expert. if you want you can read a few pages back and you may find the info in which you have requested.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 10, 2011)

oh i have a question real fast. if you are unsure about when to harvest and your plants go longer then they should, how much time is there between ultimate ripeness and over ripeness? basically i want to know if i let them go too long, how long is bad? my goal is to NOT let this happen, but as i stated, i think one of my plants are done. its sitting in the corner, so i cant tell. but i just looked at it and it gave that "finished" appearance. but it could just be extra frosty. im super uber colorblind. its going to be the death of me i tell you!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Sep 10, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> oh i have a question real fast. if you are unsure about when to harvest and your plants go longer then they should, how much time is there between ultimate ripeness and over ripeness? basically i want to know if i let them go too long, how long is bad? my goal is to NOT let this happen, but as i stated, i think one of my plants are done. its sitting in the corner, so i cant tell. but i just looked at it and it gave that "finished" appearance. but it could just be extra frosty. im super uber colorblind. its going to be the death of me i tell you!


 You can harvest too late. You plant still look a little young, shell beef up in the last few weeks. I personally like going longer in flowering cause it gives the bud more of a couch lock then a head high.
Here are a few charts on when to harvest


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 10, 2011)

im DEF looking for the couch-lock type of high. no energy if possible. if i want energy ill drink a redbull. i am with you with the couch-lock type of high. i started them about 3.5 weeks ago. so, yeah they do have a while still. but i looked at one this morning and it had the appearance of looking done. it just looks really crystal-e already is all. i have mad patience. i just do not want to wait too long. i knew you could over ripen. and i know that effects the quality. and that is why im a little nervous. first grow. i want it to be perfect! 

thank you for the post! i will be using this pic as my wallpaper/screen saver until the day of ripeness. just sucks i threw them in there at different times. that is going to confuse me a little bit.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 10, 2011)

OH!!! 1 more question. i only ask this because i read in the BIG BOOK OF BUDS Vol. 1. that with White Widow it is good to harvest when the trichs are half amber, half cloudy. is it only with that strain specifically? or is ed off his rocker like he sometimes is???


----------



## wjanney (Sep 10, 2011)

Wondering what you thought of these two, leaving town in a week wondering if i should pull them.

Thanks


----------



## DankyKush1 (Sep 10, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> OH!!! 1 more question. i only ask this because i read in the BIG BOOK OF BUDS Vol. 1. that with White Widow it is good to harvest when the trichs are half amber, half cloudy. is it only with that strain specifically? or is ed off his rocker like he sometimes is???


 Its up to the growers liking 
If you like more of a head high go for more cloudy but If you like couch lock go for more amber 

Here is the most recent version of PDF for harvest and curing I edited
Download it if your interested 

http://www.mediafire.com/?rug1x5221h77kdz


----------



## v8sdime (Sep 11, 2011)

v8sdime said:


> What do ya think man. I was just curious about how long till I wanna flush. And when I flush, just straight water or can I add a little molasses as a chelator or whatever? Oh yeah. The strain is a headband sour diesel cross from what I'm told and its been growin under the sun in a climate controlled greenhouse


 So, after lookin it up I'm going to just use PH adjusted water. Can anyone tell me if I should be flushing now or wait it out a little longer?


----------



## v8sdime (Sep 11, 2011)

v8sdime said:


> What do ya think man. I was just curious about how long till I wanna flush. And when I flush, just straight water or can I add a little molasses as a chelator or whatever? Oh yeah. The strain is a headband sour diesel cross from what I'm told and its been growin under the sun in a climate controlled greenhouse


 So, after lookin it up I'm going to just use PH adjusted water. Can anyone tell me if I should be flushing now or wait it out a little longer?


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 11, 2011)

you don't need to flush...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

v8sdime said:


> What do ya think man. I was just curious about how long till I wanna flush. And when I flush, just straight water or can I add a little molasses as a chelator or whatever? Oh yeah. The strain is a headband sour diesel cross from what I'm told and its been growin under the sun in a climate controlled greenhouse


looks good, you have at least 3 weeks. if not 5ish


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

njfinestkush said:


> heres some master kush i forgot what week it was how long do u think and i know its super nute burn lol i was experamenting with mixing diffrent nutes lol!!View attachment 1777473View attachment 1777472


if it can survive 3 more weeks thatd be best, but it looks like a week ud be lucky, sometimes really unhealthy plants turn hermie easy imo
so try 2 weeks maybe,,,, 3 if you can


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

forbin said:


> View attachment 1778181View attachment 1778186View attachment 1778187View attachment 1778195View attachment 1778196View attachment 1778197View attachment 1778199
> 
> a few pics from two plants - dont mind the dirt from the hurricane!


2-3 weeks, maybe more tough to tell on this one


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> ok here are some pics of what i have. im honestly guessingView attachment 1778288View attachment 1778289View attachment 1778290View attachment 1778291View attachment 1778292View attachment 1778293View attachment 1778294View attachment 1778295View attachment 1778296View attachment 1778297View attachment 1778298View attachment 1778299 anywhere from 5-7 weeks. but they are already in week 4, so....i maybe off a little.


you have a long time, 3-6 weeks. come back with pics in 3


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

ganjasmurf1 said:


> how much longer on this sour diesel do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3-6 weeks come back in 3 wiht pics


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

Grown*bYa*Girl said:


> I was told to cut em off too(the fan leaves) is this false? Can I crop early if Im worried about how high it is and the view from the neighbors if Im a week or two early?


do not cut off any leaves!!!!
you can cut it down somewhat early, but the last few weeks are the most important part if the plants healthy for developement to that dank sweetness


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> oh i have a question real fast. if you are unsure about when to harvest and your plants go longer then they should, how much time is there between ultimate ripeness and over ripeness? basically i want to know if i let them go too long, how long is bad? my goal is to NOT let this happen, but as i stated, i think one of my plants are done. its sitting in the corner, so i cant tell. but i just looked at it and it gave that "finished" appearance. but it could just be extra frosty. im super uber colorblind. its going to be the death of me i tell you!


he said you can harvest too late, but I do not think it ever really happens. BAsically the thc is converted into other cchems, such as cbd and I cant recall the others, but if you leave it way way too long it will go to shit. but dont worry about it


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

wjanney said:


> Wondering what you thought of these two, leaving town in a week wondering if i should pull them.
> View attachment 1780051View attachment 1780052
> Thanks


Id cut em. once the yellow gets near the bud levase (sugar leaves) and the actual bud, I cut em regardless. If they are really early I make hash.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

v8sdime said:


> So, after lookin it up I'm going to just use PH adjusted water. Can anyone tell me if I should be flushing now or wait it out a little longer?


all you need to do is use spring water, chipewa or buhl are the good in my area. Dont flush yet, yo have a long ways to go.ANd if ur using organics its not critical to flush, unleass you use way too much nutes,


----------



## thanks but no danks (Sep 11, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> im DEF looking for the couch-lock type of high. no energy if possible. if i want energy ill drink a redbull. i am with you with the couch-lock type of high. i started them about 3.5 weeks ago. so, yeah they do have a while still. but i looked at one this morning and it had the appearance of looking done. it just looks really crystal-e already is all. i have mad patience. i just do not want to wait too long. i knew you could over ripen. and i know that effects the quality. and that is why im a little nervous. first grow. i want it to be perfect!
> 
> thank you for the post! i will be using this pic as my wallpaper/screen saver until the day of ripeness. just sucks i threw them in there at different times. that is going to confuse me a little bit.


i agree, i like a head high but those seem to give me a less long lasting high and i sometimes wonder if im even high lol, but when i smoke bud with dark trichomes, i know it, i love that feeling  a nice stone with some r & r


----------



## jabkiller (Sep 11, 2011)

I think I have about 2 weeks left, but im no expert.

My phone camera kinda sucks in sunlight.


----------



## v8sdime (Sep 11, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> looks good, you have at least 3 weeks. if not 5ish


Hey, thanks buddy! It gives me a ballpark for when flushing should start. A few of the pistils have turned orange but I would only say 10%. Sure lookin dusted in trichs though. Appreciate it rocknratm


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

v8sdime said:


> Hey, thanks buddy! It gives me a ballpark for when flushing should start. A few of the pistils have turned orange but I would only say 10%. Sure lookin dusted in trichs though. Appreciate it rocknratm


no prob bro. everyone should have the best results possible with all the info available....


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

jabkiller said:


> I think I have about 2 weeks left, but im no expert.
> 
> My phone camera kinda sucks in sunlight.


close, ya. could be 2... or 3-5. Id bet 3-5 or even 6. come back with pics in 2 weeks, zooming in more on the actual bud.


----------



## jimmyjam22 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey, seeing how long I got left for this lady? Don't judge me on the burnt leaves lol


----------



## Tricomber (Sep 11, 2011)

What do you think? It's a white fire og.

View attachment 1781850View attachment 1781851


----------



## bodyshop54 (Sep 11, 2011)

i like to wait till i want to chop them then convince myself to wait another 5 days or just till the weekend. going based on look if 50% of the hairs are dead maybe get the scope out see some ambers on the top tops but then comb through it if the top is 20 percent amber trics im good as long as the hair on the bottom under buds are close to half dead with milky trics if not wait a lil and realy i dont start my flushing untill i look at a plant and think wow i could trim that up right now so at that point when you flush it seems like it forces the finish too


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

jimmyjam22 said:


> Hey, seeing how long I got left for this lady? Don't judge me on the burnt leaves lol View attachment 1781825View attachment 1781826View attachment 1781827


your getting there lol... dont worry bout leaves. 2 weeks min, max 4. I would let it go 3 if possible, but two wil be fine... even one if you are forced


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 11, 2011)

Tricomber said:


> What do you think? It's a white fire og.
> 
> View attachment 1781850View attachment 1781851


3-7 weeks. come back with pics in 3


----------



## jimmyjam22 (Sep 11, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> your getting there lol... dont worry bout leaves. 2 weeks min, max 4. I would let it go 3 if possible, but two wil be fine... even one if you are forced


 Cheers mate. So should I think about starting the flush in 1 week? It's a DWC bucket in case you didnt notice.  Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## antimatt3r (Sep 12, 2011)

I have some right now been flushing a week stby for pics


----------



## antimatt3r (Sep 12, 2011)

crazy pheno of a NL I got from seed stoked about this one


----------



## antimatt3r (Sep 12, 2011)

the one and only deathstar


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Sep 12, 2011)

*




*

Here are some Pics ,They started as 6 " clones in May 15​


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 12, 2011)

antimatt3r said:


> View attachment 1782222View attachment 1782224View attachment 1782225View attachment 1782227
> the one and only deathstar


both those look done, very nice work! Another week wont hurt, damn they look nice tho


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 12, 2011)

jimmyjam22 said:


> Cheers mate. So should I think about starting the flush in 1 week? It's a DWC bucket in case you didnt notice.  Thanks for the speedy reply.


ya you can start with just water in a week, but id say make it a week and a half. and harvest in 2.5 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 12, 2011)

JAMES HOOKER said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2-4 weeks, prob closer to 2.


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Sep 12, 2011)

already have some amber


----------



## antimatt3r (Sep 12, 2011)

thanks first grow


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 12, 2011)

antimatt3r said:


> thanks first grow


 these show how I think dying leaves should be. Not from otehr issues, but they seem to have died naturally. very nice for first grow


----------



## aquanaut (Sep 12, 2011)

Week 9, was told Lemon Frost, under 600w HPS in coco/hydroton. I'm thinking start flush tomorrow and harvest in a week? Too soon?

Top was light burned, my tent didn't go any higher =[. LST next time or scrog.


----------



## emt7417 (Sep 12, 2011)

nice very nice


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 12, 2011)

aquanaut said:


> Week 9, was told Lemon Frost, under 600w HPS in coco/hydroton. I'm thinking start flush tomorrow and harvest in a week? Too soon?
> 
> Top was light burned, my tent didn't go any higher =[. LST next time or scrog.


a week is fine, but 2 is better.


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 13, 2011)

purple kush. 
the trichomes are all cloudy and no clear. almost all the hiars are brown.

went outside july 1st. flowered since since july 15 about.

some of the pics are of the plant when it is in my tent so you can see it under better light. its outdoors only. i was told about 2 weeks, that was like a week ago. what do you reccomend?


----------



## Dankenfest (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm guessing another 3-4 weeks if I can avoid the frost.


----------



## forbin (Sep 13, 2011)

first pic is one plant; 2nd two pics is from another...


----------



## bonghittersanber (Sep 13, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrxmY7gD5fY


----------



## cookymonster (Sep 13, 2011)

PLEASE TELL ME. HOW LONG DO I HAVE. I DON'T HAVE A MICROSCOPE.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> purple kush.
> the trichomes are all cloudy and no clear. almost all the hiars are brown.
> 
> went outside july 1st. flowered since since july 15 about.
> ...


one or two weeks. All the hairs are red but from the pics i cant see as much trich developement as is ideal..


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2011)

forbin said:


> View attachment 1785005View attachment 1785006View attachment 1785007
> 
> first pic is one plant; 2nd two pics is from another...


first one looks abit further along, but I say 3-4 weeks. Maybe, maybe 2


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2011)

xemisions said:


> I think they have about three weeks left till done. Do you think its time to start flushing? Let me know what you think. Any feedback is appreciated.


ya. 3-5 weeks on those. Maybe 6. Dont flush yet, come back in 3 weeks with more pics! or 2 weeks, either way


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2011)

bonghittersanber said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XrxmY7gD5fY


cant tell from those pics, looks like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 14, 2011)

cookymonster said:


> PLEASE TELL ME. HOW LONG DO I HAVE. I DON'T HAVE A MICROSCOPE.View attachment 1785138View attachment 1785137View attachment 1785139


NO NEED TO YELL!!! 2-3 weeks.


----------



## cookymonster (Sep 14, 2011)

sorry for yelling(caps). thanks. those swollen pods have white fluid in them. what do you suppose that is and will all of them do the same.


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 14, 2011)

ready yet?? hahaha


----------



## Psuedo (Sep 14, 2011)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060829.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060828.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060826.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060825.jpg
http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060824.jpg

Florida outdoor nothing special just regs.


----------



## jonv15 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi how about these, I am ready to pull them if they are ready? What do you think?


----------



## sgadan (Sep 14, 2011)

got a single super skunk its 52 days 12/12 is it ready? thanks.


----------



## mrclean420 (Sep 14, 2011)

What about this one, THE first grow?


----------



## reno420 (Sep 14, 2011)

Eyy Got some plants Not Sure If they Done Or Not.. Need sme ADVicee.http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/8483/img0150lc.jpg
http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/931/img0149dh.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4702/img0148yj.jpg
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8562/img0145clr.jpg


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 14, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> Its up to the growers liking
> If you like more of a head high go for more cloudy but If you like couch lock go for more amber
> 
> Here is the most recent version of PDF for harvest and curing I edited
> ...


it sounds like you DID NOT understand the question.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 14, 2011)

mrclean420 said:


> What about this one, THE first grow?


your plants need MAJOR help. possibly a nitrogen def.


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 14, 2011)

here is an updated pic. whats up...when should i start the flush? im guessing about 4-6 weeks til finished, so in about 2-4 weeks, ya?


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 14, 2011)

how am i looking so far m8 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mrclean420 (Sep 14, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> your plants need MAJOR help. possibly a nitrogen def.


Yea, working on it in another thread lol


----------



## Buddingbishop (Sep 14, 2011)

View attachment 1787035View attachment 1787034View attachment 1787033
ak 48, at about week 7. How long you guys think? Another week or two


----------



## Dankenfest (Sep 15, 2011)

Dankenfest said:


> I'm guessing another 3-4 weeks if I can avoid the frost.


bump? Thanks, pics bottom of pg 703


----------



## ldb506 (Sep 16, 2011)

What would you say about these? i think they're almost done


----------



## superstonerdude (Sep 16, 2011)

how much longer do i have till my bubblegum is done i was thinking another 3-4 weeks what do you guys think


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

Dankenfest said:


> I'm guessing another 3-4 weeks if I can avoid the frost.


ya id let it go right up until after the first frost... but its up to you research frost. I saw a thread on it not too long ago


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

cookymonster said:


> sorry for yelling(caps). thanks. those swollen pods have white fluid in them. what do you suppose that is and will all of them do the same.


no idea...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> ready yet?? hahaha


ready or not that should come down soon, if the genetics are unstable it could easily hermie. looks good tho, tough to tell if its really ready from the pics


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

Psuedo said:


> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060829.jpg
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060828.jpg
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060826.jpg
> http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h164/Horoto/P1060825.jpg
> ...


weird. uh you have a long time, 4 weeks at least


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

jonv15 said:


> Hi how about these, I am ready to pull them if they are ready? What do you think?


no id give em two more weeks. three if you can would be ideal


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

sgadan said:


> View attachment 1786662View attachment 1786661View attachment 1786660View attachment 1786657got a single super skunk its 52 days 12/12 is it ready? thanks.


cant tell from the pics. you wanna do what you did in the second one but have the fron tbud in focus not the back one 
but if I had to guess, id say 1-3 more weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

reno420 said:


> Eyy Got some plants Not Sure If they Done Or Not.. Need sme ADVicee.http://img594.imageshack.us/img594/8483/img0150lc.jpg
> http://img692.imageshack.us/img692/931/img0149dh.jpg
> http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4702/img0148yj.jpg
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/8562/img0145clr.jpg


could be, give em a couple more weeks.. or one at least


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

mrclean420 said:


> What about this one, THE first grow?


id call it a day on those. basically it prob needs another week or two, but it wont make it without potential hermie problems...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

oHsiN666 said:


> View attachment 1786891View attachment 1786892View attachment 1786893here is an updated pic. whats up...when should i start the flush? im guessing about 4-6 weeks til finished, so in about 2-4 weeks, ya?


just keep it completely healthy like that for the next 4 weeks. then post more pics, dont even think about flush yet.... it will be at least 3-4 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

Buddingbishop said:


> View attachment 1787035View attachment 1787034View attachment 1787033
> ak 48, at about week 7. How long you guys think? Another week or two


ya, id say something like 2-3. Nice work


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

tatrnuttz said:


> View attachment 1787125View attachment 1787128View attachment 1787129View attachment 1787130
> Afghan special kush, week seven. I stopped nutes about 5 or 6 days ago. What do you think? Another weeka? thats what im planning for.


no dont screw it up and cut it in a week please! that needs at least 2 more weeks if not 3 or 4. Start back on a nute regimine, maybe half strength but if what you were doing was working (it looks like it was) keep doing that. That plant looks great but trust me, 3-4 weeks. take it off nutes in 2-3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

Dankenfest said:


> bump? Thanks, pics bottom of pg 703


I skipped you becasue this thread is for posting pics when you think you are done, not getting long estimates. but i got you anyways


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

ldb506 said:


> What would you say about these? i think they're almost done
> 
> View attachment 1789638View attachment 1789639View attachment 1789640View attachment 1789641View attachment 1789642


im gonna say 1-3 weeks, but with the yellowing leaves, take it down whenever.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

superstonerdude said:


> how much longer do i have till my bubblegum is done i was thinking another 3-4 weeks what do you guys think View attachment 1789694View attachment 1789696View attachment 1789701View attachment 1789698View attachment 1789699View attachment 1789700


is that a purple bubblegum strain? where did you get that> seed? clone? looks bad ass.
ya its tough to tell that far out, at least 3-4 if not 5-6


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

If I missed anyone please repost. I havent been in here in a while


----------



## superstonerdude (Sep 16, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> is that a purple bubblegum strain? where did you get that> seed? clone? looks bad ass.
> ya its tough to tell that far out, at least 3-4 if not 5-6


 its a bubblegum clone my friend gave me the nugs for some reason are solid purple. he gave me 5 clones and the bubblegum is the only plant that i know for sure the strain is bubblegum. my other 4 plants im not totally sure on he said he thinks he gave me GDP and some and some type of kush and no idea what the other 2 are but check out this crazy plant im growing.


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 16, 2011)

how am i looking so far m8 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## reno420 (Sep 16, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> could be, give em a couple more weeks.. or one at least


 Yeah Thats Kinda what i was Thinkin, Thanks.


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 16, 2011)

Three more weeks? Four? Idk...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> how am i looking so far m8
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


good, have a long way to go tho


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 16, 2011)

sniperx999 said:


> Three more weeks? Four? Idk...
> View attachment 1790207View attachment 1790208


ya, 3-6 weeks


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Sep 16, 2011)

Its been a couple weeks since I last asked but when I looked thru the microscope it seems im like 10% clear, 70% milky and maybe 20% auburn. Would another week hurt them??


----------



## DankyKush1 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 16, 2011)

what you guys think about these babbies i just pulled a bunch of them some were more ripe than others what you think.


----------



## jaydiesle (Sep 16, 2011)

thanx m8 do they look right for 4 weeks into flower


rocknratm said:


> good, have a long way to go tho


----------



## firsttimer366 (Sep 16, 2011)

my first dont even know what they are ????? could u tell me and how much longer


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 16, 2011)

firsttimer366 said:


> View attachment 1790698View attachment 1790697View attachment 1790696View attachment 1790695View attachment 1790694 my first dont even know what they are ????? could u tell me and how much longer


5 weeks lol


----------



## firsttimer366 (Sep 16, 2011)

wtf come on what r they do they look bad


----------



## jdmcwestevo (Sep 16, 2011)

they look like 3-4 week of flower so you probably have 5 or so to go they look fine though


----------



## firsttimer366 (Sep 16, 2011)

what kind r they ?strand?blend? they look different


----------



## firsttimer366 (Sep 16, 2011)

just sum shity reggie or wat


----------



## Gorlax (Sep 17, 2011)

Greetings guys

Barney's Blue Cheese 10 weeks flow. Grown in soil 600 W HPS. For more info check my journal.
Thanks for your time 
View attachment 1791061
View attachment 1791062


----------



## direwolf71 (Sep 17, 2011)

firsttimer366 said:


> what kind r they ?strand?blend? they look different


Whats wrong with you? simmerdownnow! It's almost impossible to tell most strains (not strand or blend) simply by lookin at a picture, but in another 5 weeks + they should finish.


----------



## subl!me (Sep 17, 2011)

Day 1 of week 9 of flowering.
Some pistals still look green/white. Another week?


----------



## treemasterskunk (Sep 17, 2011)

got to be redy now ??


what ya think??


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

hhibrownsbacker said:


> Its been a couple weeks since I last asked but when I looked thru the microscope it seems im like 10% clear, 70% milky and maybe 20% auburn. Would another week hurt them??


nope. nother week would do them good!!! even 2 wouldnt be bad, just more towards a couchlock high. I say take it down in a week. Nice work!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


>


looks nice! give it another 1-2 weeks. even 3 maybe


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

jdmcwestevo said:


> what you guys think about these babbies i just pulled a bunch of them some were more ripe than others what you think.
> 
> View attachment 1790667View attachment 1790668


dont see any red hairs. 2-3 weeks.... but they have trichs so maybe there done. Id wait at least a week


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

jaydiesle said:


> thanx m8 do they look right for 4 weeks into flower


ya looks fine


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

firsttimer366 said:


> just sum shity reggie or wat


ya shitty reggie. WAit for em to finish, dry and cure them, then send em to me


really tho those almost posatively will not be regs, they should be good if you keep em healthy for the next 4-6 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

Gorlax said:


> Greetings guys
> 
> Barney's Blue Cheese 10 weeks flow. Grown in soil 600 W HPS. For more info check my journal.
> Thanks for your time
> ...


tough to tell. but looks like they still need 2-3 weeks. I say that because I see no red hairs, but even if you cut em now they still be good smoke. But as long as their healthy enough give em more time


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

subl!me said:


> View attachment 1791186View attachment 1791187View attachment 1791188
> Day 1 of week 9 of flowering.
> Some pistals still look green/white. Another week?


those look like they could be done (omg someone actually posted one near done lol)
But another week wont hurt, those look nice and plump good work


----------



## hhibrownsbacker (Sep 17, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> nope. nother week would do them good!!! even 2 wouldnt be bad, just more towards a couchlock high. I say take it down in a week. Nice work!


Thanks, I appreciate the help!!!!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 17, 2011)

treemasterskunk said:


> got to be redy now ??
> 
> 
> what ya think??


look good, could be ready tough to tell from the pics. IF at least half the hairs are red, preferably more, and they have receded into the bud, and there are a lot of crystals (to your liking) take her down.


----------



## StonedGuru (Sep 17, 2011)

<--------S.A.D AUTO
 <--------- BLACKJACK AUTO

Hey guys some help here would me much appreciated! Had 4 autos Vertigo and Auto maria 2 finished but these two are lagging behind, If anybody has any ideas of timescales left on these autos itd be great!  thankyou!


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 17, 2011)

there u go mate,
51 days from seed, i know its too early mate , and I wanted mine mostly cloudy close to amber but not fully amber, so a bit confused as they look cloudy...
View attachment 1791973


View attachment 1791974

zoomed :
View attachment 1791975


View attachment 1791976
...

View attachment 1791977


heres the grow journal if u need it 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/464275-debut-grow-blue-himalaya-auto.html

looking forward for your valued input!!
thanks loads ,


----------



## oHsiN666 (Sep 17, 2011)

direwolf71 said:


> Whats wrong with you? simmerdownnow! It's almost impossible to tell most strains (not strand or blend) simply by lookin at a picture, but in another 5 weeks + they should finish.


lol!!! rookie!!


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Sep 18, 2011)

why is this not stickied?


----------



## bunique209 (Sep 18, 2011)

how much longer?


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 18, 2011)

Two different plants. I know they're not done yet but how much longer? Should I begin the flush?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

bunique209 said:


> how much longer?


hard to tell but they look a good couple of weeks away to me, looks like you got a serious thrip infection or summit going on there



sasquatchstrain said:


> Two different plants. I know they're not done yet but how much longer? Should I begin the flush?


ways to go yet dude maybe 3 weeks start the flush in 2.


----------



## loophole68 (Sep 18, 2011)

The2TimEr said:


> hard to tell but they look a good couple of weeks away to me, looks like you got a serious thrip infection or summit going on there
> 
> 
> 
> ways to go yet dude maybe 3 weeks start the flush in 2.


Can you let me know on mine plz a few posts back, ppl hijack by posting shit on a good thread...


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

loophole68 said:


> Can you let me know on mine plz a few posts back, ppl hijack by posting shit on a good thread...


as you can see mate, your hairs are nearly all white and havn't started receeding (closing in) and plumping up.

you will know when to harvest man depending what strain it is when you hit the 8 week mark check again, if you say you want mainly cloudy i'd say 8 - 8.5 weeks is where you wanna be bro


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 18, 2011)

bunique209 said:


> how much longer? View attachment 1792714View attachment 1792715View attachment 1792716View attachment 1792717


spider mites!


----------



## txpete77 (Sep 18, 2011)

View attachment 1793255View attachment 1793256View attachment 1793257View attachment 1793258View attachment 1793259

Any takers on how much longer?


----------



## Buddingbishop (Sep 18, 2011)

txpete77 said:


> View attachment 1793255View attachment 1793256View attachment 1793257View attachment 1793258View attachment 1793259
> 
> Any takers on how much longer?


My estimate is 3 to 4 weeks


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2011)

txpete77 said:


> View attachment 1793255View attachment 1793256View attachment 1793257View attachment 1793258View attachment 1793259
> 
> Any takers on how much longer?


looks like a sativa... ?

if so you got a while


----------



## Arabic (Sep 18, 2011)

pics taken about 45 days into 12/12


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

StonedGuru said:


> <--------S.A.D AUTO
> <--------- BLACKJACK AUTO
> 
> Hey guys some help here would me much appreciated! Had 4 autos Vertigo and Auto maria 2 finished but these two are lagging behind, If anybody has any ideas of timescales left on these autos itd be great!  thankyou!


id say at least 3 weeks. Hopefully those fill in some for ya


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

loophole68 said:


> there u go mate,
> 51 days from seed, i know its too early mate , and I wanted mine mostly cloudy close to amber but not fully amber, so a bit confused as they look cloudy...
> View attachment 1791973
> 
> ...


looks like you have quite a bit of time left, dont see and red hairs... 3-5 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

bunique209 said:


> how much longer? View attachment 1792714View attachment 1792715View attachment 1792716View attachment 1792717


2-3 weeks. maybe a bit more


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

sasquatchstrain said:


> Two different plants. I know they're not done yet but how much longer? Should I begin the flush?


id wait on the flush for 2 weeks. Id say those will be done in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

txpete77 said:


> View attachment 1793255View attachment 1793256View attachment 1793257View attachment 1793258View attachment 1793259
> 
> Any takers on how much longer?


long time, 4-7 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 18, 2011)

Arabic said:


> View attachment 1793605View attachment 1793606View attachment 1793607View attachment 1793608View attachment 1793609View attachment 1793610View attachment 1793611
> 
> pics taken about 45 days into 12/12


cant tell a damn thing from those pics.


----------



## Arabic (Sep 18, 2011)

Arabic said:


> View attachment 1793605View attachment 1793606View attachment 1793607View attachment 1793608View attachment 1793609View attachment 1793610View attachment 1793611
> 
> pics taken about 45 days into 12/12


da purps is slightly more ripe than JTR/ww.. i already cut the ppm of nutes to 800 thinking they needed 2 weeks. I'm at 7 weeks today.


----------



## Arabic (Sep 18, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> cant tell a damn thing from those pics.



ah, Damn. I'll take some better ones in a little then.. only so much u can do with a cell phone


----------



## kardiackid47 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## chronichaze (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## smotpoker541 (Sep 18, 2011)

does a green house make the flowering go longer? like do i harvest later?


----------



## infrared (Sep 19, 2011)

Got some good advice on when to chop my Romulan on this thread a little while back. I'm finishing up a selective harves of one of the four main colas 3-4 days apart for a total of ~10 days to see what the perfect plucking time is.

Maybe I could get some similarly useful feedback on these later finishing sativa-dominant hybrids?

Both are 61 days into 12/12 (nearly 9 weeks)

Blue Dream:
  

and a Skywalker OG:
    

I'm going to flush these 7-10 days before chopping the first colas from each; starting to think I waited a little too long and better go ahead and flush starting tomorrow?


----------



## Grow Info (Sep 20, 2011)

Plant 1:

Also, the trichs (not pistils) on this one seem to be around 87% clear, and 13% amber, but not really many cloudy trichs, so that's why I'm confused about when to chop this sweet baby down?

Thanks for the help folks.


----------



## Grow Info (Sep 20, 2011)

Plant 2:

and This one confused me because many of the trichs are cloudy, but the plant looks nowhere near to being close to ready to chop.

Thanks for the help


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

kardiackid47 said:


> View attachment 1793731View attachment 1793732View attachment 1793733View attachment 1793734View attachment 1793735


2-3 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

chronichaze said:


> View attachment 1793743View attachment 1793738View attachment 1793745


blurry but 2-3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

infrared said:


> Got some good advice on when to chop my Romulan on this thread a little while back. I'm finishing up a selective harves of one of the four main colas 3-4 days apart for a total of ~10 days to see what the perfect plucking time is.
> 
> Maybe I could get some similarly useful feedback on these later finishing sativa-dominant hybrids?
> 
> ...


both look good. I would wait on the flush one more watering, maybe two, depending how patient you are. Those would be amazing in 10 days to 2 weeks... but they could be done now... a miscoscope to check trichs would be helpful, id wait to flush and harvest in 2 weeks, or flush now and harvest in 10 days


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

Grow Info said:


> Plant 1:
> 
> Also, the trichs (not pistils) on this one seem to be around 87% clear, and 13% amber, but not really many cloudy trichs, so that's why I'm confused about when to chop this sweet baby down?
> 
> Thanks for the help folks.


they look purple and crazy... but not receding hairs yet. Id give em at least a week, if not 2 and see if those hairs recede... in fact, 2-3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

Grow Info said:


> Plant 2:
> 
> and This one confused me because many of the trichs are cloudy, but the plant looks nowhere near to being close to ready to chop.
> 
> Thanks for the help


your right, 3-4 weeks, maybe 5.


----------



## Grow Info (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks alot buddy


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 20, 2011)

Quite curious as to where these 2 are at
Critical Mass
And Dr Grinspoon.... both 9 weeks in

View attachment 1796074View attachment 1796075


----------



## cb99 (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm a real newbie and lucky grew only 1 plant in my aerogarden, then put it outside in a 5gal pot beginning of August. She was 1 1/2 feet then. She is now 4ft. I saw pistules quite some time ago but the flowering seems to be taking forever. Where I live we went into full 12/12 beginning in September. August was 13/11. There is a danger of frost probable in the next few weeks. I do have a new green house I can put her in if necessary. She sure is growing weird and I'm wondering about those large yellow fan leaves on the bottom. Where the buds are forming, they are nice and green all the way down the stem. 
So....can you tell me where Sally is at and if I've done something wrong to cause the yellowing lower large fan leaves? 
Thanks so much. 

Sorry pictures seem to be all over the place.


----------



## downsouth305tn (Sep 20, 2011)

OK. I've been waiting forever to post here so here you go. Any takers on how long? She's in about her 5th week of flowering. I'm not completely sure being a noob grower.. I didn't really know how to tell when she started. I looked at the trichs and cant really tell whats clear or cloudy. Guess I'll have to wait till I see some amber?


----------



## slowman (Sep 20, 2011)

yo0. im a noob. Take a look.Let me kno. Im ready to take her cause I was told you only have a certain window to pull'um. I guess i'll just have to get a lil more educated. yup


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

BJJMMA said:


> Quite curious as to where these 2 are at
> Critical Mass
> And Dr Grinspoon.... both 9 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 1796074View attachment 1796075


they look good, the first one looks further along. The first one could be done, but id wait 1-3 weeks. The second one id say 2-4 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

cb99 said:


> I'm a real newbie and lucky grew only 1 plant in my aerogarden, then put it outside in a 5gal pot beginning of August. She was 1 1/2 feet then. She is now 4ft. I saw pistules quite some time ago but the flowering seems to be taking forever. Where I live we went into full 12/12 beginning in September. August was 13/11. There is a danger of frost probable in the next few weeks. I do have a new green house I can put her in if necessary. She sure is growing weird and I'm wondView attachment 1796176ering about those large yellow fan leaves on the bottom. Where the buds are forming, they are nice and green all the way down the stem.
> So....View attachment 1796175can you tell me where Sally is at and if I've done something wrong to cause the yellowing lower large fan leaves?
> Thanks so much.
> 
> ...


oh, ya id greenhouse that lady. Gonna be a long time before its done


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

downsouth305tn said:


> View attachment 1796301View attachment 1796300View attachment 1796304View attachment 1796303View attachment 1796299View attachment 1796302
> 
> OK. I've been waiting forever to post here so here you go. Any takers on how long? She's in about her 5th week of flowering. I'm not completely sure being a noob grower.. I didn't really know how to tell when she started. I looked at the trichs and cant really tell whats clear or cloudy. Guess I'll have to wait till I see some amber?


ill tell you this, wait at least 4 weeks. Yes im serious, that wont be done for at least 4 weeks, maybe 5-6.


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 20, 2011)

slowman said:


> yo0. im a noob. Take a look.Let me kno. Im ready to take her cause I was told you only have a certain window to pull'um. I guess i'll just have to get a lil more educated. yup
> View attachment 1796377View attachment 1796374View attachment 1796376View attachment 1796373


you have a long time as well, probably same I said to the last guy, at least 4 weeks if not 5-6


----------



## weedboy613 (Sep 20, 2011)

What about this one?









And this one?


----------



## Anneileen (Sep 20, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> oh, ya id greenhouse that lady. Gonna be a long time before its done


Can you tell my why its so slow? I know in our northern climate, things take longer, but when the sun does its 12/12, how much direct sun does the plant need? Its a Pure Afghan, but I'll bet you its gonna be 12 weeks and not 8.


----------



## slowman (Sep 20, 2011)

should I worry about the constant rainning. Or the fact that the temp is dropping in the 50's.


----------



## NorcalAbdiver (Sep 20, 2011)

First timer grower here. Need some advice. This is a TGA Qrazy Train at about 7 weeks. Looking through radio shack 60-100x scope shows me some amber colored tops with about 50% clear and 50% cloudy or milky. Viewing was done on a solid black background. Would prefer an up high as opposed to couchlock. I have another QT that i'll let go longer but that one isnt even close yet. Any tips greatly appreciated


----------



## chronichaze (Sep 20, 2011)

Scdswdas


----------



## JAMES HOOKER (Sep 21, 2011)

Here you go,So what do you think ,6 weeks in to flowering


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Barney Farm's Red Cherry Berry:... How much longer?



EDIT: I've bin' having bud worm issues on this plant so I'm hoping not TOO long
Also I hope to harvest when it is cloudy trichs with just a little amber. (but do not have a scope at the moment)


----------



## obijohn (Sep 21, 2011)

NorcalAbdiver said:


> View attachment 1796938View attachment 1796937View attachment 1796936View attachment 1796930View attachment 1796929
> 
> 
> First timer grower here. Need some advice. This is a TGA Qrazy Train at about 7 weeks. Looking through radio shack 60-100x scope shows me some amber colored tops with about 50% clear and 50% cloudy or milky. Viewing was done on a solid black background. Would prefer an up high as opposed to couchlock. I have another QT that i'll let go longer but that one isnt even close yet. Any tips greatly appreciated



Pic 3 looks about done, not so much on the others


----------



## strictleekush (Sep 21, 2011)

would yall say i got about 2 weeks till their done?

http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb48/hondarider417/IMAG0021.jpg


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

Anneileen said:


> Can you tell my why its so slow? I know in our northern climate, things take longer, but when the sun does its 12/12, how much direct sun does the plant need? Its a Pure Afghan, but I'll bet you its gonna be 12 weeks and not 8.


no idea... when you say pure idk if any strain is pure, all strains are mixes of diff strains imo. may have a diff phenotype, or not used to the conditions, or a fluke, who knows?


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

weedboy613 said:


> What about this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hairs look crazy, but Id hope its gonna fill in and have more trichs. 2-3 weeks. Do not quote me on this one lol


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

slowman said:


> should I worry about the constant rainning. Or the fact that the temp is dropping in the 50's.


too much rain may drown the plant, prob not. Too much cold, may harm it or make it more resiliant. I do not do any farming outdoors idk


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

NorcalAbdiver said:


> View attachment 1796938View attachment 1796937View attachment 1796936View attachment 1796930View attachment 1796929
> 
> 
> First timer grower here. Need some advice. This is a TGA Qrazy Train at about 7 weeks. Looking through radio shack 60-100x scope shows me some amber colored tops with about 50% clear and 50% cloudy or milky. Viewing was done on a solid black background. Would prefer an up high as opposed to couchlock. I have another QT that i'll let go longer but that one isnt even close yet. Any tips greatly appreciated


third pic is furthest along. Anyway, the third pic id give 2-3 weeks, the rest 3-5. Red hairs is a good indicator...


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

sniperx999 said:


> Barney Farm's Red Cherry Berry:... How much longer?
> View attachment 1798273View attachment 1798274View attachment 1798275
> 
> 
> ...


2-5 weeks.


----------



## SouthernSurfer (Sep 21, 2011)

I don't have any whole plant or nugget shots, only one of each cola from today before seeing this thread. They were started late in the season (July 1st on the Gulf Coast), so they didn't veg for long enough to gain size. They're both lucky bag seed. One was said to be Shoreline Kush pic 1 and the other was said to be Ice pic 2. I don't know if either is really what they are said to be. Been lightly feeding them Snow Storm Ultra, Gravity and compost tea a couple times over the last few weeks. Let me know when you think they might be ready to hang. Thx Man!


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 21, 2011)

SouthernSurfer said:


> I don't have any whole plant or nugget shots, only one of each cola from today before seeing this thread. They were started late in the season (July 1st on the Gulf Coast), so they didn't veg for long enough to gain size. They're both lucky bag seed. One was said to be Shoreline Kush pic 1 and the other was said to be Ice pic 2. I don't know if either is really what they are said to be. Been lightly feeding them Snow Storm Ultra, Gravity and compost tea a couple times over the last few weeks. Let me know when you think they might be ready to hang. Thx Man!View attachment 1798829
> 
> View attachment 1798830


dude snow storm, and gravity are NO GOOD IMO>
If you are ingesting this stuff, its bad news. Carcinogenic.... 
gravity has been banned in California, watch your ass with that stuff

But they look like 2-3 weeks will do them very well. I mean the second pic 2-3 weeks. The first 3-4


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 21, 2011)

Why is it always this rocknratm answering people now.................


----------



## Anneileen (Sep 21, 2011)

Got them from Amsterdam seeds. Who knows. Then again, we didn't change fully to 12/12 until September. So...if they say 8 weeks, then thats the end of October. I wonder how many more Ontarians have the same problem with growing outside. Anyway....thanks for the feedback. Gonna get our greenhouse set up and keep our fingers crossed.


----------



## Anneileen (Sep 22, 2011)

Anneileen said:


> Got them from Amsterdam seeds. Who knows. Then again, we didn't change fully to 12/12 until September. So...if they say 8 weeks, then thats the end of October. I wonder how many more Ontarians have the same problem with growing outside. Anyway....thanks for the feedback. Gonna get our greenhouse set up and keep our fingers crossed.


This was taken outside today. Top 2/3rd of the plant are happy has heck. But also slow as heck.


----------



## forbin (Sep 22, 2011)

That's one plant - here's another:



Last one:


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 22, 2011)

sniperx999 said:


> Why is it always this rocknratm answering people now.................


its cool I can stop


----------



## unibomber420 (Sep 22, 2011)

How bout these ladies, one on left is allegedly Ac Diesel, and the lady on the right Jack Herer. I took them in as orphans back in june...


----------



## queenofgreen329 (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey here are my girls.
I started flowering them on August 6th. I use 2 123w red spec LEDs and 2 60 CFLs in a closet using happy frog soil and fox farm nutes. They appear to be entering the "bulking up" phase now with obvious new bud growth everyday! I am thinking I have about 2.5 weeks left? 
When to start flushing?
I would love any advice offered!
Here are some shots from 2 days ago:


----------



## munchiegirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Not sure if its done yet or not?


----------



## tryingtobenice (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey gurus,

Just wanted to get a guage on when the MK Ultra will be done? Is it MK Ultra? Leaf pattern suggests otherwise.

A few more weeks? Will the buds swell more? It's about 45 days into flower. An abandoned, later reclaimed project(approaching a year old)...thus the wispyness, I suppose.

Running 3.5 gal distilled water, 1.25 oz pure blend pro grow, 1.5 c bat guano, 5 tsp Nirvana, 2 tsp silica, .75 tsp Cha Ching and a dollup of molasses. Biobucket with air pump, media is hydroton/rockwool cube 50/50. Outside kitty, she be.

Is she ruderalis? The leaf pattern is so different than anything I've grown before. 

Thanks for you help.


----------



## BCgreengirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey, I'm a first time grower and I'm a little unsure how much longer to give this one. Also as you can see some of the leaves are going purplish and want to know if this is normal for some strains or have I done something wrong? Any advise is appreciated.


----------



## BCgreengirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry newbie didnt realize pics had to be an attachment to view better.


----------



## Roxtar66 (Sep 23, 2011)

Started outdoors and had to move indoors... only got cfls and she is producing pretty good... the beginning of week 9 will be oct 1st and I was hoping it would be done by then but who knows... Any pointers would be great


----------



## DanksME (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Sniper, now nobody answers...


----------



## Czechems (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello. So, I've got an Indica/Sativa hybrid here. The trichomes look near ready - nice mix of cloudy and clear and a few amber. About two weeks ago it started forming calyx and the hairs (there were lots of white hairs) sort of disappeared or got overtaken by these calyx. I was expecting a change in color with the hairs and that it would help me determine when to harvest (in addition to watching the trichomes) but like I wrote, they just sort of disappeared and the calyx took over. I'm new to growing so this final stage before harvesting is tricky. Now my questions are: 1) is this just a natural part of its ripening stage of flowering? 2) Have I let it go too long? 3) Will more hairs return? (The calyx do produce a few hairs but they seems to withdraw back into the calyx after a day or so. 4) And the main question of course is: When should I harvest?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Czechems (Sep 24, 2011)

What happened to the person who started the forum???


----------



## sasquatchstrain (Sep 24, 2011)

Done yet? Swiss cheese.


----------



## ILoveKaya (Sep 24, 2011)

Blue Cheese outdoor from MA.


----------



## Po boy (Sep 24, 2011)

hello fdd - opinion please - short rider 63 days from germ


----------



## unibomber420 (Sep 24, 2011)

Po boy said:


> hello fdd - opinion please - short rider 63 days from germ


Man that looks sweet, id say done.


----------



## cb99 (Sep 24, 2011)

Here we are at Sep 24. No doubt a greenhouse is going to be in order. Started her in an aerogarden in May. Outside the beginning of August at 1 1/2 feet. Identified as a female 3rd week in August.
She is one spindly, Olive Oil, kind've girl. 4 feet tall. One main cola, but is now throwing off mini colas further down the stem which you can see in the second picture. The top main cola looks like its going to bush out nicely, albeit slowly. Guess I should have started sooner, or maybe is just this pure afghan strain from Amsterdam seeds.


----------



## Po boy (Sep 24, 2011)

*[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/unibomber420-287062.html"]unibomber420 *[/URL]*Man that looks sweet, id say done*

thx unibomber - chop Monday am*https://www.rollitup.org/members/unibomber420-287062.html 
*


----------



## iamgman (Sep 24, 2011)

Small Redwood Kush Outdoor potted in Norcal. Its a retarded plant flowering about 7 weeks. Planted early July Grown in shitty soil, burned off n on most its life. Some worm and mite problems. Pretty much all hairs have turned. Got a tint of purple last couple weeks. Trychs not amber as you can see... I'm thinking chop chop. Wut say you ye ole mighty one?


----------



## Larian1983 (Sep 24, 2011)

Ok, guys, mine is at 10 weeks flowering, unknown bagseed, been through high temp, and mites problems, but under good condition for 5 weeks now. I am desperately to know when will mine be ready, there are still new white hairs popping out, I decided to harvest the top ones first, but when will that be, another week?


----------



## SilverDeisel (Sep 24, 2011)

Here my girl at 12 weeks, found one huge ambered trichome on the leaf, im guessing she will be ready in 2 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 24, 2011)

Po boy said:


> *[URL="https://www.rollitup.org/members/unibomber420-287062.html"]unibomber420 *[/URL]*Man that looks sweet, id say done*
> 
> thx unibomber - chop Monday am*https://www.rollitup.org/members/unibomber420-287062.html
> *


No, let it ride. Another week wont hurt. They do look good tho


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 24, 2011)

So, here is my answer to ALL:
The bud should look like the best dank you ever got. There will be no miracle transformation after you cut it and dry and cure. It should look like super dank weed, as many crystals as possible.
It will look super dank if its done, unless you didnt do well in the grow or you have poor genetics.


----------



## dudeihaveagreenthumb (Sep 24, 2011)

mine look exactly like this
so do i just take em out of the grow tent and wash them off outside with neem?


----------



## iamgman (Sep 24, 2011)

dudeihaveagreenthumb said:


> mine look exactly like this
> so do i just take em out of the grow tent and wash them off outside with neem?


Neem friggin stinks. Used that into early flower for mites. Why do that? Got a bug problem? If you do, spray some rubbing alcohol. That goes away fast and kills anything in its path.


----------



## Schrodinger (Sep 24, 2011)

These were taken in the last few days. Sorry for the blur and size.

Afghan x Skunk #1
Day 46 under 270w CFL. FF soil w/botanicare (pro grow, bloom, karma), molasses and VermiT.


----------



## Obor (Sep 25, 2011)

Just saw this post. Seems ur the expert ffd i love ur posts i have learned a lot from you not just about weed but gardening in general. wut ya thnk????? first time i ever grew.

each pic is same plant, last pic was wrong setting on camera.


----------



## gearaholic (Sep 25, 2011)

blue dream!! vegged inside for 6 weeks, been outside for about 2 months. i have no idea how to tell if its done. i guess i need a magnifying glass and im supposed to check the crystals to see if theyve changed color?


----------



## SCT1984 (Sep 25, 2011)

looks close! I don't know though, first real grow!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 25, 2011)

gearaholic said:


> blue dream!! vegged inside for 6 weeks, been outside for about 2 months. i have no idea how to tell if its done. i guess i need a magnifying glass and im supposed to check the crystals to see if theyve changed color?


 what the hells on the leaf?


----------



## DanksME (Sep 25, 2011)

gearaholic said:


> blue dream!! vegged inside for 6 weeks, been outside for about 2 months. i have no idea how to tell if its done. i guess i need a magnifying glass and im supposed to check the crystals to see if theyve changed color?


Looks pretty close to me, a week or two at the most. Are those insect eggs? Beware the budworms!


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 26, 2011)

Dr Grinspoon 12 weeks in

View attachment 1808221View attachment 1808222View attachment 1808223View attachment 1808224


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 26, 2011)

BJJMMA said:


> Dr Grinspoon 12 weeks in
> 
> View attachment 1808221View attachment 1808222View attachment 1808223View attachment 1808224


 seems like along time and not much bud growth. whaen did you make the switch?


----------



## Grow Info (Sep 26, 2011)

gearaholic said:


> blue dream!! vegged inside for 6 weeks, been outside for about 2 months. i have no idea how to tell if its done. i guess i need a magnifying glass and im supposed to check the crystals to see if theyve changed color?


To the person asking about what is on the leaf, it's just particles from nearby trees that fall onto it (mine has alot, i stopped bothering to brush off because the wind handles and more come)

As for the microscope, yes!!! Radioshack sells for $13 for a 60X-100X microscope, many growers recommend.

As for the guy who said one week left... uhhh... I'm gunna have to disagree, it doesn't look that close at all...not really any amber pistils (the slight colored tip don't count) nor any receeding pistils, but nice trichs, however they look mostly clear, and not the ready cloudy that ya need.

No less than 2 weeks to that guy.. But gunna go more on 3 to 4+ weeks in my opinion, but get a microscope from radioshack!!!


----------



## Fight411 (Sep 26, 2011)

i subbing this just to see all this bud porn =)


----------



## Fatty420 (Sep 26, 2011)

Is this plant ready? I can take better pics in daylight if needed


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 27, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6356716 said:


> seems like along time and not much bud growth. whaen did you make the switch?


12 weeks ago? haha


----------



## cringer76 (Sep 27, 2011)

How much longer do you think tell harvest? Then first pic is Bluedream and the other 2 are OG Lemon kush


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 27, 2011)

BJJMMA said:


> 12 weeks ago? haha


 hahaha youv been running 1212 from seed?


----------



## Tonyths (Sep 27, 2011)

im thinking 1-2 weeks more, what do you think?


----------



## Captain Planet (Sep 27, 2011)

such a busy thread, ill have to hit u guys up before my next in a couple weeks


----------



## closetgrower13 (Sep 27, 2011)

the real white haired one is the back, the more mature looking is front plant. how much time left? they are 9 weeks and 4 days flowering under 400 hps bulb


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Sep 27, 2011)

IMO id say about 3-4 more weeks. what do u guys think ?View attachment 1809143


----------



## Shagnasty (Sep 27, 2011)

Second grow.. first greenhouse grow.. trying to do it right this time.. I have seen no amber on these.. but they all seem cloudy.. any input would truly kick ass.. 

This is Dinafem Diesel.. in a waterfarm.. she's 6 ft tall.. I think 1-2 more weeks


This is TH Seeds Darkstar.. also in a waterfarm and about 6ft tall.. I think another 2-3 weeks.. 


This is TH Seeds Kushage.. this old woman has been in a 5 gallon DWC gatoraide water cooler since March. she is about 13 feet tall. I'm thinking another week..


----------



## iamgman (Sep 27, 2011)

I think were talking to no one.. lol but we do get to show off our buds to each other~


----------



## rocknratm (Sep 28, 2011)

iamgman said:


> I think were talking to no one.. lol but we do get to show off our buds to each other~


yup... no longer do posts deem responses


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6359266 said:


> hahaha youv been running 1212 from seed?


Nah mate im not a dipshit...

I do the usual 18/6 then 12/12, maybe you guys should have a look at a mature Pic Of DR GRINSPOON


----------



## kmksrh21 (Sep 28, 2011)

My AK47


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 28, 2011)

BJJMMA said:


> Nah mate im not a dipshit...
> 
> I do the usual 18/6 then 12/12, maybe you guys should have a look at a mature Pic Of DR GRINSPOON


thats why i asked when did you make the switch to 1212 and you said 12 weeks so i thought you started at 1212 cuz those buds looked like they were at like maybe 6 weeks into flowering because i didnt know thats what that strain looks like matured. its diffrent


----------



## BJJMMA (Sep 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6367560 said:


> thats why i asked when did you make the switch to 1212 and you said 12 weeks so i thought you started at 1212 cuz those buds looked like they were at like maybe 6 weeks into flowering because i didnt know thats what that strain looks like matured. its diffrent


 Yeah fair call mate - i thought you had grown her before - meant to be blockbuster stuff though!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Sep 28, 2011)

hahah alright ya looks really cool looked up some cured and dryed bud of it and it looks flame


----------



## BiggSlic (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm new at this. I think I should be done in 4 days. Please weigh in.
View attachment 1811143View attachment 1811144View attachment 1811145


----------



## mastiffkush (Sep 29, 2011)

View attachment 1812706View attachment 1812707


----------



## thanks but no danks (Sep 30, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


how much longer? 

View attachment 1814064View attachment 1814065View attachment 1814066View attachment 1814067View attachment 1814068View attachment 1814069View attachment 1814070View attachment 1814071View attachment 1814072


----------



## redcaes (Sep 30, 2011)

they were all planted may 24 and started flowering roughly 1st week of august, sadly I have no clue what they all are except that there may be some m39 and ak47 in the mix.

BTW keep up the great work much appreciated by us first timers!


----------



## DankyKush1 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Aurora Indica *


----------



## Jakemass (Oct 3, 2011)

This is a DNA sour cream 9 weeks from 12/12. It shouldn't be ready yet, but I'm seeing lots of amber trics. Any opinions??


----------



## Jakemass (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

Jakemass said:


> View attachment 1818000View attachment 1818001View attachment 1818002


----------



## amaac (Oct 3, 2011)

My first grow ever and they are looking awesome. I dont think that they are ready but i am curious to see what others think. If i have time then i can still give them some more nutrients. but hurry and tell me because i am very excited to cut and smoke these ladies. I believe that they are 5 weeks into flower.


----------



## dryanimtt (Oct 3, 2011)

I was wondering when you think mine will be ready. its a month in


----------



## dryanimtt (Oct 3, 2011)

forgot to ask bout the middle pic. Do you think i should clip that bud or is sum10 going on with it?


----------



## Budroller (Oct 3, 2011)

First grow; outdoors...i'll prob. chop her in a cpl days. Thinkin' about putting her in the dark for a day before i chop her. I hear some success with increased tric. production. Anyone have any thoughts on that? 
Peace


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

Budroller said:


> First grow; outdoors...i'll prob. chop her in a cpl days. Thinkin' about putting her in the dark for a day before i chop her. I hear some success with increased tric. production. Anyone have any thoughts on that?
> Peace
> View attachment 1818409View attachment 1818410View attachment 1818411View attachment 1818412View attachment 1818413


72 hour darkness....DO IT...

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/182593-few-days-dark-before-harvest.html


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

mastiffkush said:


> 72 hour darkness....DO IT...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/182593-few-days-dark-before-harvest.html


i say max 48 hours


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6396009 said:


> i say max 48 hours


48+24=72


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

24+24=48


----------



## Jakemass (Oct 3, 2011)

Any opinions on my sour cream? Only 9 weeks into 12/12. Looks done though...


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 3, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6396062 said:


> 24+24=48


If 12=X assume the following

If Bob takes x amount of grams from the stash that Bill has hidden away under the floor boards and just harvested 1 Lb. But he sells .75 oz. How much should Bill expect to have left? 

Come on guys simple math..the answer will make you smile!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

well sir, if 24x + 5= 53 what is the square root of 2,304?


----------



## alltrac (Oct 3, 2011)

* View attachment 1818783*


*View attachment 1818780*

*View attachment 1818775*
*Hi everyone,this is my 1st post ever but ive learn/read a lot on this website...I would like to know if u thing its ready or if not how long should i wait?*
*Sorry my english im from quebec canada,winter is coming soon last week was only raining whit high humidity and around 4C to 15 degree celsius (around low 40F)*
*No idea of which strain is it or how much week in flowering...Ive look in reverse into my binocular,could not find any amber trichome and not sur if they are milky or clear*

*-Also how often should i flush since its high humidity and the soil didnt look to dry much in the last few days*

*Again thx a lot to the website and everyon,any help would be appreciate
Main cola:*
View attachment 1818782


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 3, 2011)

alltrac said:


> * View attachment 1818783*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1818780*
> ...


looks like its still got some time left on it before its done looking good! ya your english is not bad dont worry


----------



## alltrac (Oct 4, 2011)

ok good thx..If someone have an idea on how much week/days i should wait and idea on the strain let me know


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 4, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6397001 said:


> well sir, if 24x + 5= 53 what is the square root of 2,304?


Do i have to do the math? Im gonna say 420..what prize do i win?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 5, 2011)

hahahaha you win the joy of winning??


----------



## Mijo420 (Oct 6, 2011)

My picture files are too big to post on here. Can I email them to you? Also have a really good night video you can see. Very clear. Lemme know mang before it's too late


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 6, 2011)

Mijo420 said:


> My picture files are too big to post on here. Can I email them to you? Also have a really good night video you can see. Very clear. Lemme know mang before it's too late


 you could just go on to paint and size it in half and resave it


----------



## greycaddy (Oct 6, 2011)

frdd, I read and read until you were burned out from so many requests for "the finished plant". 
This is our first grow, i have a spinal cord injury and this is a last resort for unbearable pain.
Ok, Until i stumbled on your thread, we had narrowed harvesting time down to
cloudy trichomes with a few amber. Sounds so simple right! Now after reading your suggestions, nothing is looking ready out there, and we already cut down and hung the blue cheese. There are several strains, white widow, uk cheese, sharks breath. According to the microscope, it's almost time. Like this weekend!
Sounds as if you got completely away from looking at the trichomes.
I know you "felt like you were taken advantage of", but with the response you got, doesn't that show you how many of us must have thought nearly the same thing?
Trichomes, trichomes, trichomes. Even if you were still accepting pictures, i don't know how to copy and paste, so i couldn't have shown you anyway.
But... when i go look at them after seeing what you suggest, they do NOT look ready versus the colors of trichs. 
So... i am just curious as to how many people could have it so wrong, especially after the ease you have just by looking at a picture. 
Ok, just had to get that off my chest, i need pain control and after all these months, just hate to blow it at the last. I'm a girl, so please don't blast me for
this question. I really am sincere.


----------



## slowman (Oct 6, 2011)

R these bout ready. I think they having some issues so I'm wanting to chop'em.


----------



## cb99 (Oct 7, 2011)

Ok....I know I've posted on here earlier....but its now Oct 7th and I just don't know where I'm at. Pure Afghan from Amsterdam seeds. Sexed her on August 20th. This is where she is at right now. Very slow, slow, slow. We have protected her from frost and she is very, very healthy. Its just what I'm seeing on all the other pictures is just not there...Hope you can help identify how much further I have to go. 

We have temps in the high teens to low 20's next week (64F-75F) and it won't be going lower than 10C (50F)

She is about 4' 10" now. I think she is going to finish at Christmas...I'm growing my own tree!


----------



## cb99 (Oct 8, 2011)

Greycaddy, I to am growing due to chronic pain. I need to be able to reduce even a little of the medications I need to keep from screaming. I agree with your comment....just hate to blow it at the last. I feel the same way. I've buggered around with a single plant since May. She is all I have.


----------



## Mijo420 (Oct 9, 2011)

Ok seriously someone throw me a freakin bone here. Lol. I've tried halfing the images and they still wont upload. Someone wanna upload for me??? I feel very close to harvest and was hoping to do the 48 hrs of darkness before I hack them down. Help me out ppl much appreciated


----------



## mikebrombacher (Oct 9, 2011)

hey whats up guys i got this purple kush here been flowering about 6 weeks suppose to go about 50-60 days i heard, i just got a magnifier 60-100x led and the trichomes are lookin mostly cloudly with maybe like 1% amber very few i was thinkin like 1 more week for the top cola and then maybe 2 for the rest of the palnt.The temp dropped quite a bit the past cpl of days so it is making the plant look likes its done excepth i can still see some new growth im still a noob so let me know what u guys think  i think a week maybe 2nd pic is the top im thinking looks pretty well done


----------



## Dbozz628 (Oct 9, 2011)

here's a couple of pics of my Sweet Deep Grapefruit. I'm sure there's a couple of weeks left. I'm going to start to flush tonight.


----------



## mikebrombacher (Oct 9, 2011)

Mijo420 said:


> Ok seriously someone throw me a freakin bone here. Lol. I've tried halfing the images and they still wont upload. Someone wanna upload for me??? I feel very close to harvest and was hoping to do the 48 hrs of darkness before I hack them down. Help me out ppl much appreciated


hey man i hope this works for u try to do it in advanced reply and do it thru the manage attachments button that is the only way i know how to do it i dont know how to do the url way or whatever it is


----------



## cb99 (Oct 9, 2011)

Mijo420 said:


> Ok seriously someone throw me a freakin bone here. Lol. I've tried halfing the images and they still wont upload. Someone wanna upload for me??? I feel very close to harvest and was hoping to do the 48 hrs of darkness before I hack them down. Help me out ppl much appreciated


The images have to be very small. They need to be around 240X180....kind've like a thumbnail.


----------



## jkm8824 (Oct 9, 2011)

more pics if you need!


----------



## lostNug (Oct 9, 2011)

Yea those looks like they are almost there. Id def start flushing and let it go atleast another week. U got somethin to check trichomes with?


----------



## Northside.roost (Oct 9, 2011)

whataya think


----------



## chernobong (Oct 9, 2011)

i hope it was done cuz im stoned


----------



## Wooginowski (Oct 10, 2011)

please give me yer expert advice


----------



## andrew23 (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it done?


----------



## streets (Oct 10, 2011)

white widow 62 days











rock lock 62 days


----------



## StickyGreeenStuff (Oct 10, 2011)

Hey, are these due harvesting now or should i wait a little longer ? they look loverly under the scope,


----------



## kmksrh21 (Oct 10, 2011)

How much longer?? Any guesses??






By kmksrh21






By kmksrh21


----------



## oHsiN666 (Oct 10, 2011)

damn the widow looks DAMN finished!!!! i can not wait any longer, i think im popping the Widows next!


----------



## Mijo420 (Oct 11, 2011)

i made them so small i could barely see em....and still nothing. SO BEFORE i snap my sisters lap top on half, someone wanna help out the retard and let me email them some of my pix.


----------



## forgotmylastlogin (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey-o

I've got four fellas here that need an estimate, all were planted at the same time but are maturing differently (bag-seed woes)

Do forgive the badness of the plants in general (stretching)
And they're not exactly in the ideal climate, unfortunately.

Plant 01 Top Shot


Plant 01 Mid Flower


Plant 01 Bodyshot


Plant 02 Topshot


Plant 02 Mid Flower



Plant 02 Bodyshot


Plant 03 Topshot


Plant 03 Mid Flower


Plant 03 Body


Plant 04 Topshot


Plant 04 Midflower


Plant 04 Bodyshot



Thanks fellas.


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 12, 2011)

OK. I am in trouble. My camera just died so I cant really examine my buds. All pistils are brown except few on the top ... but that bud always keep re flowering. 

Here are 3 pictures that I managed to take with my broken camera and finger on light sensor  Any help would be appreciated. This same strain finished on 22. 10. last year. But it looks much more done now.


----------



## jeff.bridges (Oct 12, 2011)

Crap, sun came out and its spawning new pistils on whole plant.  I hate sativas but I cant give up on this strain.


----------



## cb99 (Oct 12, 2011)

Mijo420 said:


> i made them so small i could barely see em....and still nothing. SO BEFORE i snap my sisters lap top on half, someone wanna help out the retard and let me email them some of my pix.


To help, I need a bit more information (ex computer geek here). What happens when you try to upload them. Are you doing it by the manage attachements icon below the message where it says additional options?

Do you just get a red X when you try to upload the pictures?
Are you running a 32 or a 64 bit system? What is your Windows version?

I have to use Google Chrome to upload my pictures as Windows 7 won't allow me to.

Hope this


----------



## fitzgib (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 12, 2011)

I know that they can go longer but i have an issue with two plants that died and the roots arent far behind in rotting out the res...safe to flush and harvest now?
View attachment 1833227View attachment 1833228View attachment 1833229View attachment 1833230View attachment 1833231View attachment 1833232View attachment 1833233View attachment 1833234View attachment 1833235View attachment 1833236View attachment 1833237View attachment 1833238View attachment 1833239View attachment 1833240View attachment 1833241View attachment 1833242View attachment 1833243View attachment 1833244View attachment 1833245View attachment 1833246


----------



## mastiffkush (Oct 12, 2011)

fitzgib said:


> View attachment 1833199View attachment 1833198View attachment 1833200


Done...MMMM


----------



## dirtysnowball (Oct 12, 2011)

*forgotmylastlogin your plants listed from most mature to least mature.... hey when exactly did you start flowering them?
-plant 3 = 3 weeks
-plant 1 = 3.5 weeks
-plant 4 = 4 weeks
-plant 2 = 4 weeks


*firzgib i would give it one last balanced feeding, i think the buds need more energy to fatten up more
-1.5 weeks


*mastiffkush you should get a lot of strong h202, make your reservoir 50% h202, this will eliminate your root rot.
-pic 4,6,8,12,17 = 4 to 4.5 weeks


----------



## Indra (Oct 13, 2011)

As you can see in my Other Thread, this is my first growing experience, and I've had some problems with it. However I managed to pull a lot of stuff in the last seconds, and I think I'm nearing my first harvest. 

All are White Widow's, flowering for approximately 6 or maybe even 7 weeks, I can't be sure (you can see why if you read my post in the other thread.) 
I'd like your assessment on how much approximately I have till the peak? I ordered a 60x jeweler loupe, but I probably won't get it for some period of time, so I can't check the trichs yet.. 
Have in mind that not all pics are from the same plant, there are 4 or 5 different ones on different pics. 

I apologize if the pics are too blurry, the HPS are killing my photo skills 
Thanks to everyone in advance for any help/input !!

View attachment 1834321View attachment 1834322View attachment 1834323View attachment 1834324View attachment 1834325View attachment 1834326View attachment 1834327View attachment 1834328View attachment 1834329View attachment 1834330View attachment 1834331View attachment 1834332View attachment 1834333View attachment 1834334View attachment 1834335View attachment 1834336View attachment 1834337View attachment 1834338


----------



## The2TimEr (Oct 13, 2011)

Indra said:


> As you can see in my Other Thread, this is my first growing experience, and I've had some problems with it. However I managed to pull a lot of stuff in the last seconds, and I think I'm nearing my first harvest.
> 
> All are White Widow's, flowering for approximately 6 or maybe even 7 weeks, I can't be sure (you can see why if you read my post in the other thread.)
> I'd like your assessment on how much approximately I have till the peak? I ordered a 60x jeweler loupe, but I probably won't get it for some period of time, so I can't check the trichs yet..
> ...


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Oct 16, 2011)

i'd say you still have 6 week left on them babies just because of the size of the buds they need to fatten up a lot maybe some good canna nutes would do the the world of good


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Oct 16, 2011)

forgotmylastlogin said:


> Hey-o
> 
> I've got four fellas here that need an estimate, all were planted at the same time but are maturing differently (bag-seed woes)
> 
> ...


i rekon they need at least 6 week more to flower im going of the size of the buds but i could be wrong if they are really to tall they tend not to bud out as much imo get some good nutes on them babies and you will soon notice a change in the buds imo get some canna boost to supplement the flower nutes ur alreaDY USING


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 16, 2011)

you know i only use this thread as my daily bud porn


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 17, 2011)

he does nto need 6 more weeks. wtf morelike 2-4


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 17, 2011)

my bad.... i meant indra doesnt have that much longer. indra, id say 2-3 weeks. maybe 4 but 2-3 you should be good


----------



## gretta1 (Oct 17, 2011)

Over done?


----------



## Royal Highness (Oct 18, 2011)

How about this lovely lady? 

Autoflower Haze @ 9 wks from the day she sprouted. Tricomes are about 60% milky/ 40% clear. Looking for more of the "up" high. 
Thank you!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 18, 2011)

Royal Highness said:


> How about this lovely lady?
> 
> Autoflower Haze @ 9 wks from the day she sprouted. Tricomes are about 60% milky/ 40% clear. Looking for more of the "up" high.
> Thank you!


id say 1-3 weeks left. you want them all milky maybe a few clear and few amber


----------



## Royal Highness (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. With autoflower DWC how long do you suggest I flush? Or just bring the ppm down slowly over the next wk then just ph'ed water for 2 days or so? With or w/o a flushing agent? I've read so many ways I'm not sure which direction to take...


----------



## wopnasty (Oct 18, 2011)

my arm now stinks pretty from taking these pictures!
3 plants total one is a sativa dom, the others are both indy's, as far as i know. 1 is Blueberry widow from bagseed the other is unknown genetics also from seed. the sativa is a clone from a dispensary. how much longer?!?!?!?


----------



## addski (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi guys. first time growing autos (lowryder2) , and second every grow. just wondered if anyone new how long my plants had left? The main cola's are pretty fat , but not totally filled out so i cant see any light through it.
Hoping someone is gonna say "about 2 weeks left and they will swell up alot?)  There at around day 50ish give or take 1 or 2 days. they were due there watering in this pic why leaves are down, they picked straight an hour after watering.


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 21, 2011)

how much longer?







please see the link in my sig for more pix. i want to harvest this girl!!


----------



## lostNug (Oct 21, 2011)

Platinum bubba in the 8th week. Turning purple now

looks pretty done to me. At least half trichs are amber

What u guys think? Thinkin bout havesting the tops within a week and letting rest go lil longer.


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 22, 2011)

Just Kidding , Sub'd.


----------



## Clasbot (Oct 23, 2011)

id like to know about how much longer on nov 4th it will be 8 wks flower im sure she will need maybe 2 weeks more(10 weeks) but thats why im here


----------



## ChairmanMaow (Oct 24, 2011)

So, I've never intentionally created seeds until recently. 

How much longer until you think these are done? And what do you think of the bud? Looks mostly cloudy under my pocket microscope, also just did a fertilization with my bloom regimen plus koolbloom.


----------



## novice11 (Oct 24, 2011)

These are all 12/12 from seed at 10 weeks. The 1st one never got any bigger, never seen anything like it. The 3rd one got hit by mites.
Anyway, from 1-5, which need more time and how much more? 
Thanks!


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Oct 24, 2011)

Dude, they done. 


novice11 said:


> View attachment 1852983View attachment 1852984View attachment 1852995View attachment 1853009View attachment 1853010
> 
> These are all 12/12 from seed at 10 weeks. The 1st one never got any bigger, never seen anything like it. The 3rd one got hit by mites.
> Anyway, from 1-5, which need more time and how much more?
> Thanks!


----------



## lostNug (Oct 24, 2011)

Novice11: they are definetly done. 

I also had clone that I put straight into 12/12 and it stopped growing. Its just one big nug stickin out of the soil. Just harvested most of it yesterday and left a lil bud at the bottom to see if it will grow anymore. My other straiggt to 12/12 clones are still growing fine. 

Here's a couple pics of it (sorry for low quality, some were taken on my cell phone)













Harvested nug (not fully trimmed).. blackberry og




















It turned out pretty good. Smells just like blackberries. I wanna know why it stopped growing though.


----------



## keinic001 (Oct 24, 2011)

Can you tell me what you think of this please?


----------



## lostNug (Oct 24, 2011)

Still got a couple weeks atleast.

Did u trim of all the fan leaves or something?


----------



## keinic001 (Oct 24, 2011)

yeah I did trim the fan leaves, doh! I will know better next time! I am dying for it too finish, can't wait. It has been growing outside should I leave it there? (UK)
Thanx for a quick response


----------



## lostNug (Oct 24, 2011)

Well if u don't have an indoor set up then yeah leave it outside. Hopefully taking all those leaves off diidnt stress it too bad. I would recommend leaving most of them next time


----------



## novice11 (Oct 24, 2011)

lostNug said:


> Novice11: they are definetly done.
> 
> I also had clone that I put straight into 12/12 and it stopped growing. Its just one big nug stickin out of the soil. Just harvested most of it yesterday and left a lil bud at the bottom to see if it will grow anymore. My other straiggt to 12/12 clones are still growing fine.
> 
> ...


I tried it the same way, I had a grow going on and wanted to see what the big whoop was on 12/12.

I think that plants that are native to the equatorial region will do 12/12 a lot better than other strains, as they would be used to 12/12 as that is what you get every day on the Equator.

Next time I will veg at least 2 weeks.


----------



## novice11 (Oct 24, 2011)

Also, thanks for the replies. I'll harvest them this Sunday, if that's not too late. I just changed the lights from 12/12 to 11/13 to see if there is any truth to the idea that they will put out more resin with the lesser amount of light.


----------



## Clasbot (Oct 25, 2011)

^^^^ novice let me know how that works out for you i may even try that!!!!!!!!!!!thanks 
View attachment 1851247View attachment 1851249View attachment 1851250View attachment 1851252


----------



## Bobby2times (Oct 26, 2011)

What about this little guy? It's bag seed.


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Oct 26, 2011)

keinic001 said:


> Can you tell me what you think of this please?


    

i'd say thats not gonna get much bigger ya just need to keep an eye on them trichs now for maturing looking cloudy or amber in colour dependin if u want to be high or stoned out of ur box


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Oct 26, 2011)

hey guys this is my super sour og from emerald triangle i got 9 under a 600w hps in a 1.2x1.2 budbox been floweering dead on 8 weeks 1 day the pistils are turning brown now and im 50% sure i can see a few amber trichs but not 100% coz its only a 16x magnification loop i got these are tall mother fuckers the tallest is as tall as me 5'9 i was enthusiastic about gettin a big yeild of these 9 i wanted 2 oz per planty but dont think i will i'l get 10 if im lucky but can never tell til its dry i gotta grow journal if yas wanna av a gander at
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/470882-emerald-triangle-super-sour-o.html#post6364147
iv just started to flush these 9 plants they smell really strong almost chemical iv been feeding them with biobizz bio bloom and canna boost thru out flwr period please give us ur advice and if anyone liking my pics of this grow could pls just take 2 secs and give me some rep i'd eally appreciate it with rep back thanks all please anyone ready or not ready the guy who started this thread used to judge them but it seems he has given up on this thread as it must have been like a full time job with the amount of posts he has had lol i pm'd him but no answer where are u fdd2blk oh and any one who has smoke super sour og please let me know how good/smelly/tasty ur end product was safe bob out



*AND FINALLY ANOTHER GOOD PIC OF THIS TALL BASTARD ITS A BEAST OF A PLANT THIS STRAIN IS THE STRETCHIEST STRAIN IV COME ACROSS *


----------



## brainalive (Oct 26, 2011)

Serious Seeds AK-47, grown from seed in dirt. 2-3 weeks?


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Oct 27, 2011)

That AK looks like it's got a bit of time ot me. lots of white hairs and it will dense up when it's ready. probably 3-4 weeks id say but i am not expert.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone, Just wondering what you think about time left on my Plant-E. Here are a couple particulars that may help:

Strain: AK47/M9 hybrid
Vegged: 4 months
Flower: Beginning of 7th week
Light: 8 CFL's in all different spectrums
Medium: Soil w/Rainbox Mix Bloom & Molasses, water weekly

I'm a newb and this is my first grow and would love any advice. I have a 60x - 100x microscope with LED I've been checking twice a day. I still haven't found any amber...(Looking for about 5%, then harvest) I want the energetic head buzz....Most Trichs are still clear and maybe 15% are cloudy. Most pistils are not receding yet. Also, If you look at pic #2, I'm noticing some strange growth....it almost appears 4-5 buds are appearing on top of the cola....I heard this was an 8 weeker....When should I flush? Although I'm only using Molasses in the water for nutes...I have 'organic' Rainbox Mix Bloom mixed in soil...(guano etc)

Also, Please note: You will see some dark brown/reddish pistils. I believe its bruising due to my lack of skill learning to use microscope.


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Oct 29, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hello everyone, Just wondering what you think about time left on my Plant-E. Here are a couple particulars that may help:
> 
> Strain: AK47/M9 hybrid
> Vegged: 4 months
> ...


----------



## Matiker (Oct 30, 2011)

Just hit the 50 day mark from seed, breeder claims that it can be ready in 55 days from seed.Poor thing has taken a blow since it was my first grow and I've been a pussy and didn't use nutrients when I should have. Btw, this was a true 210watt cfl grow of the automatic strain Green-o-Matic.

Just wanted to know if I should start flushing or not.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2011)

Yeah dude, trust me if I ever grow again I'm going all in. My GF isn't too keen on me growing and agreed to let me grow one. I would be murdered if I spent all that money on a 'free' plant. Not that I agree. I've enjoyed the learning experience. I can list about 50 improvements right off the top of my head and HPS is def on top followed by a decked out growbox. I'm doing the best I can with the time I've been given. Thank you for the insight nitro.....

I've been using molasses during the flowering stage only...about once a week. The only ferts I've used is the 'organic slow release' Rainbow bloom mix...seems to have responded very well....a couple earthworms for good measure... Someone told me: if the worms survive my soils good... So far so good...

It will sux if it smokes like hay..... but as I said.... its all I gots....


----------



## TheOrganic (Oct 30, 2011)

Querkle clone 7weeks and 2 days 12/12. Mostly cloudy with a lil clear. Sour smelling with a hint of grape. Should I keep going to week 8?


----------



## Monterello (Oct 31, 2011)

How much longer? 80 days in w 60 day wonder


----------



## rocknratm (Oct 31, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Querkle clone 7weeks and 2 days 12/12. Mostly cloudy with a lil clear. Sour smelling with a hint of grape. Should I keep going to week 8?


hell ya, even half way or fully into 9.


----------



## BTG1028 (Oct 31, 2011)

Strain: Unknown; 4 sativa, 1 indica
Time: 37 days (5.2 weeks) from first white hairs
4th pic is Indica, rest are sativa
Tallest is 2ft



Strain: Cheese (autoflower)
Time: 23 days (3.2 weeks) from first white hairs @ 4wks.


----------



## DankyKush1 (Nov 1, 2011)

*Flowering Day 64
Aurora Indica*


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 1, 2011)

First of all I'm no noob but I'm just curious as this is the fastest flowering strain I've had. Unknown strain from a breeder friend. Day 36 from seed 12/12 .... Looks amazing compared to the rest of my tent at day 35. I'm thinking I may be done in a week or so but that doesn't seem right, 80% withered red pistols, couldnt check the trichs...


----------



## Clasbot (Nov 1, 2011)

How much longer untill it starts going amber in color this is a macro through a 100x microscope
View attachment 1865830


----------



## mercury187 (Nov 1, 2011)

Started flowering with 36 hours of darkness on 9/18 (light on 9/20) so this is day 42
The bud on plant#1 looks a lot more done then the bud on plant#2 even though I started flowering them at the same time, can you guys take a look at them and let me know when you think they will be done? I have a 60x-100x scope with light, what should I be looking for? milky trichs all over the bud or orange trichs? Its hard to get things in focus looking through it but I think I see a lot of white milky trichs.

Also, should I be flushing these with just water and molasses or do they need nutes for a little longer??

Im assuming since the bud on plant1 looks so different than how plant2 is doing that plant1 will get done sooner?

Thanks.

Plant#1
http://localhostr.com/file/vzJTSje/DSC_0615.JPG
http://localhostr.com/file/HjOgwNC/DSC_0616.JPG
http://localhostr.com/file/ZDx2u3L/DSC_0617.JPG


Plant#2
http://localhostr.com/file/DrfAipM/DSC_0618.JPG
http://localhostr.com/file/qKg1MfT/DSC_0619.JPG
http://localhostr.com/file/9vj2amD/DSC_0620.JPG


----------



## Clasbot (Nov 2, 2011)

so can i get an opinion ^^^^^^^^


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 3, 2011)

TheOrganic said:


> Querkle clone 7weeks and 2 days 12/12. Mostly cloudy with a lil clear. Sour smelling with a hint of grape. Should I keep going to week 8?


I should explain myself... that should start turning purple if its subcool's [purple urklexspace queen]=Querkle


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 3, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> *Flowering Day 64
> Aurora Indica*


as long as you can before it hermies. like 2 weeks would be perfect, 1-3


----------



## DankyKush1 (Nov 4, 2011)

What about this outdoor plant?
She should be finishing up soon


----------



## Clasbot (Nov 4, 2011)

this thread sucks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

DankyKush1 said:


> *Flowering Day 64
> Aurora Indica*


I'd cut her down a week from that picture taken.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

You need to supply more information, it is difficult to make a judgement based offa picture of some trichomes.


Clasbot said:


> How much longer untill it starts going amber in color this is a macro through a 100x microscope
> View attachment 1865830


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 4, 2011)

Another 7-10 days, depending on weather. Looks good enough to smoke imho.


DankyKush1 said:


> What about this outdoor plant?
> She should be finishing up soon


----------



## amirali (Nov 4, 2011)

View attachment 1871146View attachment 1871130View attachment 1871143View attachment 1871140View attachment 1871136View attachment 1871132View attachment 1871131 View attachment 1871130


*How about these in week 6-7 of flower*
*any thoughts people?*

* *


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 4, 2011)

amirali said:


> View attachment 1871146View attachment 1871130View attachment 1871143View attachment 1871140View attachment 1871136View attachment 1871132View attachment 1871131 View attachment 1871130
> 
> *How about these in week 6-7 of flower*
> 
> * *


 Jesus! rep on that one! how talls that cola and how big is it around???


----------



## amirali (Nov 4, 2011)

Cheers mate it looks better in the photo than in real life, the colas are about 20-25 cm tall


----------



## monkie (Nov 4, 2011)

first grow.. unknown bagseed.. 7 weeks flowering today...


----------



## HappyHarvest<in>Michigan (Nov 4, 2011)

View attachment 1871362View attachment 1871363View attachment 1871364


----------



## Clasbot (Nov 4, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> You need to supply more information, it is difficult to make a judgement based offa picture of some trichomes.


8 weeks into flower og kush 150 watt hps light stopped nutrient water today with filter water and ph'd any other info please ask


----------



## Lightguy420 (Nov 4, 2011)

True OG / DAY 48 I'm thinking 7 more days but looking for another opinion... Thx


----------



## aljinn (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey guys just Trying to figure out when these plants will be ready 
thanks


----------



## slider11111 (Nov 5, 2011)

WW 24 hr dark and currently day 53-12/12 some amber trices showing. Red hairs @ 50 percent?


----------



## Clasbot (Nov 5, 2011)

looks tasty^^^^^^^


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

HappyHarvestMichigan said:


> View attachment 1871362View attachment 1871363View attachment 1871364


 oooooweeee looking nice. I have run Vk and am running it now. Let it swell to day 60, well worth it, and it will pacjk a serious punch. Judging by your pic, Id hit it at the earliest at day 60 latest day 66.

EDIT: after judging your first picture again, I would say youre about halfway through your two week window. the swell has come on nicely. let it rip for another week minimum, and then cut her down. it will pack on some serious weight.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

slider11111 said:


> WW 24 hr dark and currently day 53-12/12 some amber trices showing. Red hairs @ 50 percent?


 id smoke that shit up. if i owned it, and if it is the true white widow(Black Widow from mister nice seeds), id let it go to day 75 for max resin production. however, if it is a knockoff, rip it in 3-4 days.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

Clasbot said:


> 8 weeks into flower og kush 150 watt hps light stopped nutrient water today with filter water and ph'd any other info please ask


post some pictures of your plant, aside from the magnified trichomes. it gives me a better understanding of the plant as a whole, instead of a singular compnent like trichomes. trichomes are just one piece of the puzzle, although a big one.

judging by the information and pcture you have supplied, a premature guess, i would say another 1-3 weeks. 

Supply another picture and I can nail that down for you.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

monkie said:


> first grow.. unknown bagseed.. 7 weeks flowering today...


whenever you want, really. bagseed kind of sucks. you did a decent job here with shitty genetics, though.

id say another 2 weeks, just to pull what you can out of it and garner the experience(didnt cost you anything).

however, you could chop it down right now if you wanted to.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 6, 2011)

if i helped you recently or gave you good advice, be sure to check my journal out, rate it, or just +rep me....people always forget but it is nice when it happens


----------



## medicalmaryjane (Nov 6, 2011)

aljinn said:


> View attachment 1871990View attachment 1871991View attachment 1871992
> 
> Hey guys just Trying to figure out when these plants will be ready
> thanks


sorry but those look like they have quite a few weeks left to me. looking good though


----------



## jaxl (Nov 6, 2011)

im at day 52 of dinafem blue widow they say 50-55 days flowering

whole plant


side bud


bottom


close up


----------



## monkie (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks... I have already harvest 2 of these early due to "nanners" forming late in flower no stress what so ever Im just assuming it was genetic but after a week cure I was surprised to get a really great high... so hopefully since these get to finish it will be even better... it was just my first grow to learn on.... didnt want to waste good seeds with all the "newbie" mistakes.... my second grow is much more entertaining.... Hollywood Kush, Green Crack, and Blue Dream all of which are veggin quite nicely! ....

quick question though... are they REALLY ready whenever or it just doesnt matter in YOUR opinion because its crap bagseed? not picking a fight just wanted to be clear... Thanks again!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 7, 2011)

jaxl said:


> im at day 52 of dinafem blue widow they say 50-55 days flowering
> 
> whole plant
> View attachment 1874755
> ...


tehy're ready.


----------



## AssDan (Nov 7, 2011)

This is my second grow. They have been flowering a little over a month. They are smelling great. I have some experience harvesting but not much. I would like some opinions. I need some external justification so it's easier to wait for the good bud I'm seeking. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixteenounces (Nov 7, 2011)

AssDan said:


> This is my second grow. They have been flowering a little over a month. They are smelling great. I have some experience harvesting but not much. I would like some opinions. I need some external justification so it's easier to wait for the good bud I'm seeking.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1875954View attachment 1875955View attachment 1875956View attachment 1875957


Dan, i would wait quite awhile (4-6 weeks), the buds haven't seemed to swell, pistils are still mostly white, and not receding into the calyx. I also can not see the trichome bulbs in those pictures to determine color.

What strain is that? MMG?


----------



## jaxl (Nov 7, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> tehy're ready.



thank you for the reply i thought they were ready the big fan leaves all started dyeing off two days ago and the last time i grew blue widow the tichs started turning amber about the time i couldnt keep fan leaves green (scope is broke got another one on the way)


----------



## AssDan (Nov 7, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> Dan, i would wait quite awhile (4-6 weeks), the buds haven't seemed to swell, pistils are still mostly white, and not receding into the calyx. I also can not see the trichome bulbs in those pictures to determine color.
> 
> What strain is that? MMG?


I thought that I might be harvesting around the day we celebrate the harvest. I might have been too optimistic. The trichomes are still clear. I am waiting patiently for them to turn cloudy. Thanks for the input.

I'm not sure of the strain. It was bag seed. I don't suppose anyone could know what strain it is based on pics. I know it gives a nice high and that's what I'm after.


----------



## stonemalone (Nov 7, 2011)

View attachment 1876036View attachment 1876042View attachment 1876045View attachment 1876046View attachment 1876047View attachment 1876049View attachment 1876050View attachment 1876051

growin in a greenhouse but its getting cold at night and frost is creeping in, how long do yall think till shes done. shes been flowering for around 6 to 7 weeks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 7, 2011)

They will be done in 6 weeks.


AssDan said:


> This is my second grow. They have been flowering a little over a month. They are smelling great. I have some experience harvesting but not much. I would like some opinions. I need some external justification so it's easier to wait for the good bud I'm seeking.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> View attachment 1875954View attachment 1875955View attachment 1875956View attachment 1875957


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 7, 2011)

You still have another 4-6 weeks. I'd concentrate on keeping your greenhouse warmer if you can.



stonemalone said:


> View attachment 1876036View attachment 1876042View attachment 1876045View attachment 1876046View attachment 1876047View attachment 1876049View attachment 1876050View attachment 1876051
> 
> growin in a greenhouse but its getting cold at night and frost is creeping in, how long do yall think till shes done. shes been flowering for around 6 to 7 weeks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 7, 2011)

I'd wait two weeks to get some mroe experience and to nail down some more weight.

However, you could pull them now and still get high...theyd just be better in two weeks.

It is crappy bagseed, and since you didnt spend too much money on it or an investment, I would wait the two weeks just to gain more experience...if I were you.

If it were me, I wouldnt even have wasted my time on unknown genetics(not trying to sound/be a dick but you asked for my opinion).

Since you did and if I were you, I would let em ride so I could gain more experience and understanding on what happens at the end of flowering and senescence.


monkie said:


> Thanks... I have already harvest 2 of these early due to "nanners" forming late in flower no stress what so ever Im just assuming it was genetic but after a week cure I was surprised to get a really great high... so hopefully since these get to finish it will be even better... it was just my first grow to learn on.... didnt want to waste good seeds with all the "newbie" mistakes.... my second grow is much more entertaining.... Hollywood Kush, Green Crack, and Blue Dream all of which are veggin quite nicely! ....
> 
> quick question though... are they REALLY ready whenever or it just doesnt matter in YOUR opinion because its crap bagseed? not picking a fight just wanted to be clear... Thanks again!


----------



## amirali (Nov 7, 2011)

*


*
*How about these which are in week 7 of flower, How long to go?*


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 7, 2011)

amirali said:


> *View attachment 1876739View attachment 1876736View attachment 1876735View attachment 1876733View attachment 1876731View attachment 1876726View attachment 1876725View attachment 1876722View attachment 1876720View attachment 1876718View attachment 1876717View attachment 1876715View attachment 1876714View attachment 1876710View attachment 1876705View attachment 1876703View attachment 1876702View attachment 1876701View attachment 1876699View attachment 1876698
> View attachment 1876695
> 
> *
> *How about these which are in week 7 of flower, How long to go?*


 still looks like a monster  soon like another week depends on the high your looking for. get a scope and look at the trichsView attachment 1876955


----------



## stonemalone (Nov 8, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> You still have another 4-6 weeks. I'd concentrate on keeping your greenhouse warmer if you can.



theres no way of me keepin git warmer, thinkin of chopping in the next 2 weeks if it gets any colder as dont want the frost to kill it after the long summer growin it


----------



## amirali (Nov 8, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6589967 said:


> still looks like a monster  soon like another week depends on the high your looking for. get a scope and look at the trichsView attachment 1876955



Thank you very much for that, very much appreciated


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 9, 2011)

amirali said:


> *View attachment 1876739View attachment 1876736View attachment 1876735View attachment 1876733View attachment 1876731View attachment 1876726View attachment 1876725View attachment 1876722View attachment 1876720View attachment 1876718View attachment 1876717View attachment 1876715View attachment 1876714View attachment 1876710View attachment 1876705View attachment 1876703View attachment 1876702View attachment 1876701View attachment 1876699View attachment 1876698
> View attachment 1876695
> 
> *
> *How about these which are in week 7 of flower, How long to go?*


One week. You can chop now, but if they were mine i would chop in one week's time.


----------



## oldson20s (Nov 10, 2011)

i know its not ready, i just posted my first post in the outdoor section, please check it out, first pic is one of the lower buds, for some reason they look better than the upper ones, second is the very top of the plant, 3rd is the wole plant(ovbiously) i just put the pvc pipe up because tomorrow night its supposed to freeze and i have to cover her, any advice will be taken into consideration, thank you


----------



## jaydiesle (Nov 10, 2011)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 10, 2011)

is she done? trichs are turning. but not to sure


----------



## slider11111 (Nov 10, 2011)

* amirali what strain is that? 
*


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 10, 2011)

amirali said:


> *View attachment 1876739View attachment 1876736View attachment 1876735View attachment 1876733View attachment 1876731View attachment 1876726View attachment 1876725View attachment 1876722View attachment 1876720View attachment 1876718View attachment 1876717View attachment 1876715View attachment 1876714View attachment 1876710View attachment 1876705View attachment 1876703View attachment 1876702View attachment 1876701View attachment 1876699View attachment 1876698
> View attachment 1876695
> 
> *
> *How about these which are in week 7 of flower, How long to go?*


As long as you can and keep it healthy/non-hermie. 2-3 weeks.

I want a true XX female... but oh well.


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 11, 2011)

How much longer on this one you think man...?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 11, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> How much longer on this one you think man...?


1-2 weeks. Keep an eye on trichs. You can chop now of course. I would wait 1-2 weeks, watching for amber trichs. I would get a few amber trichs and then chop her down.


----------



## amirali (Nov 11, 2011)

slider11111 said:


> * amirali what strain is that?
> *


ak48, bubbleicious, super skunk, dairy queen and chernobyl


----------



## shanwow (Nov 11, 2011)

7 Thai fantasy






Fast Bud #2










Chase


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 11, 2011)

Damn hermy purple kush...will be chopped after three days darkness but coulda used a few more weeks...


----------



## j edwards (Nov 11, 2011)

chronic haze how much longer


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 11, 2011)

j edwards said:


> chronic haze how much longer


Just kidding, I'd give it 3 may 4 and chop, while flushing. But, hey what the hell do I know.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 12, 2011)

1-2 weeks. Id go for closer to two weeks.


j edwards said:


> chronic haze how much longer


----------



## amirali (Nov 12, 2011)

*

week 8 in flower how long now*


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 12, 2011)

amirali said:


> *View attachment 1884126View attachment 1884125View attachment 1884117View attachment 1884116View attachment 1884114View attachment 1884112View attachment 1884110View attachment 1884107View attachment 1884094View attachment 1884089View attachment 1884081View attachment 1884077View attachment 1884073View attachment 1884071View attachment 1884069View attachment 1884066View attachment 1884063View attachment 1884060View attachment 1884059View attachment 1884058View attachment 1884057View attachment 1884056View attachment 1884055
> 
> week 8 in flower how long now*


 nice! still lookin great! is there a thread for that grow? and i say 24 hours of darkness and your set!


----------



## jafooli (Nov 12, 2011)

how about my two cheese, anyone tell me how long?


----------



## amirali (Nov 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6614136 said:


> nice! still lookin great! is there a thread for that grow? and i say 24 hours of darkness and your set!


there is a thread under grow journals called grow baby grow

thanks


----------



## jafooli (Nov 13, 2011)

BUMP, can any one tell me how long till harvest window?

Cheers


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 13, 2011)

jafooli said:


> BUMP, can any one tell me how long till harvest window?
> 
> Cheers


2 to 3 weeks


----------



## jafooli (Nov 13, 2011)

Really, that long ok cheers mate for the info


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 13, 2011)

jafooli said:


> Really, that long ok cheers mate for the info


You want to see the calyx swell up, and about 80% of the hairs die down at least. They aren't even swelled up yet. You will see that in the last week of growth.


----------



## jafooli (Nov 13, 2011)

ko mate, its just taking like 8 weeks so far. taking ages, is this right?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

jafooli - 3 weeks.


----------



## mugan (Nov 13, 2011)

some landrace sats almost 2 months in to flower , these things can go up to 4-5 months tho, gimmi your best guesses on finnish time ( thats if there clear nuff , sorry for the fuzzy cam)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Nov 13, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................



...thanks for this thread!  99% sure this is NL - somewhere around day 60. What would you say?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

mugan said:


> View attachment 1885298View attachment 1885299View attachment 1885300
> 
> some landrace sats almost 2 months in to flower , these things can go up to 4-5 months tho, gimmi your best guesses on finnish time ( thats if there clear nuff , sorry for the fuzzy cam)


Check back in two months


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...thanks for this thread!  99% sure this is NL - somewhere around day 60. What would you say?


I would say cut her down in a week. You can chop her now, but I'd push her another week.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 13, 2011)

*A little reminder:  When was the last time you smoked "over ripe" bud? 

Like a fine wine, many people would agree cannabis gets better with age. It is much less enjoyable to smoke an airy, flimsy premature bud that gives you a headache than it is to smoke a dank, dark nugget that lays you out on the couch. Just think about it, when was the last time you smoked an "over ripe" bud? 

*


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 13, 2011)

is she done? got as good of pics as i could of the trichs. taped my radio shack 60-100x to my cell phone lol..


----------



## sixteenounces (Nov 13, 2011)

Frito Bandito420 said:


> View attachment 1886102View attachment 1886100View attachment 1886099View attachment 1886098View attachment 1886096View attachment 1886094
> 
> is she done? got as good of pics as i could of the trichs. taped my radio shack 60-100x to my cell phone lol..


Very close from what i can see. i would go maybe another 7 - 14 days. The easiest way to tell, is to take small "samples" and decide at what time you like the strain the best. They all differ. But you are at the point, where personally, if it was me. I would start taking samples to decide when i want it.

i still see a few clear..


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 13, 2011)

sixteenounces said:


> Very close from what i can see. i would go maybe another 7 - 14 days. The easiest way to tell, is to take small "samples" and decide at what time you like the strain the best. They all differ. But you are at the point, where personally, if it was me. I would start taking samples to decide when i want it.
> 
> i still see a few clear..




i am going to. but im on probation and hopefully getting off tomorrow. so ill be testing it out. can you say perfect timing?? lol


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 13, 2011)

EMERGENCY..HELP!! Is this BITCH a DUDE..?????? 


Well...I guess one out of my latest seven I have put into flower isn't bad....what I don't get is how this thing showed female allllll this time and then now here and there this Ball Sack lookin' things are showin' up here and there...anyone wanna tell me what the fuck is goin' on...is it a Herm or Male...should I kill it now..? Please help peeps...I dont want it to ruin my eight girls in the middle who are just like a week or two from getting chopped...






Fuck My Life....Balls on my girl!!! =-( 
Here is two more...close ups of more suspected balls... =-(


​


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 13, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> EMERGENCY..HELP!! Is this BITCH a DUDE..??????
> 
> 
> Well...I guess one out of my latest seven I have put into flower isn't bad....what I don't get is how this thing showed female allllll this time and then now here and there this Ball Sack lookin' things are showin' up here and there...anyone wanna tell me what the fuck is goin' on...is it a Herm or Male...should I kill it now..? Please help peeps...I dont want it to ruin my eight girls in the middle who are just like a week or two from getting chopped...
> ...


 i would say thats a hermie


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yea? I was kinda thinkin' the same thing...I know this is a REALLY dumb question but i have always killed males and suspected Herms..but is it possible to pulls those off as i see them or will it get outta control and not even be possible...?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 13, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> Yea? I was kinda thinkin' the same thing...I know this is a REALLY dumb question but i have always killed males and suspected Herms..but is it possible to pulls those off as i see them or will it get outta control and not even be possible...?


 if you only had one plant i would recommend cutting off the balls to prevent pollination as much as possible but you dont want to pollinate your other pure females. so either you can kill it and make butter or you can cut off the balls and expect some pollination on all plants(if you get all the balls it wont be too much of pollination). so basically one extra plant for bud but some seeds in all plants or one less plant and pure females left


----------



## ducedub22 (Nov 13, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6620771 said:


> if you only had one plant i would recommend cutting off the balls to prevent pollination as much as possible but you dont want to pollinate your other pure females. so either you can kill it and make butter or you can cut off the balls and expect some pollination on all plants(if you get all the balls it wont be too much of pollination). so basically one extra plant for bud but some seeds in all plants or one less plant and pure females left


I totally agree with your logic....I pulled "it" about an hour ago....you think I was to late? Hate to think my eight ladies who are like basically done just got seeded....if they did can I pull them now to prevent the seeds from forming...cause its only been a few days that's these balls started showing up....thought they were swollen ass calyxes at first...Lmao!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 13, 2011)

ducedub22 said:


> I totally agree with your logic....I pulled "it" about an hour ago....you think I was to late? Hate to think my eight ladies who are like basically done just got seeded....if they did can I pull them now to prevent the seeds from forming...cause its only been a few days that's these balls started showing up....thought they were swollen ass calyxes at first...Lmao!


 ummm i dont think you have goten polinated because the sacks hadnt bursted open yet but theres a possibility you might have gottn slightly pollinated, either just from the balls or when you pulled it pollen might have been knocked off if you wernt caefull. but im sure your fine


----------



## slider11111 (Nov 13, 2011)

amirali said:


> ak48, bubbleicious, super skunk, dairy queen and chernobyl


 Is the AK48 the first pic? I have two seedlings and it's my first time growing it?


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 14, 2011)

This bitch just don't want to give up, she just keeps sprouting new pistils in bunches, mainly from the foxtails. (foxtails are a trait of this strain).

I guess I'll let her go till the leaves all fall off lol.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 14, 2011)

stumpjumper said:


> This bitch just don't want to give up, she just keeps sprouting new pistils in bunches, mainly from the foxtails. (foxtails are a trait of this strain).
> 
> I guess I'll let her go till the leaves all fall off lol.


I would...push her to the limit.


----------



## skeeterbob (Nov 14, 2011)

Got some pics, i know she isnt done just thought id post a pic. its an auto northern lights suppose to take 9 weeks from seed. shes on 7 so about 2 weeks left? what do you think?


----------



## stumpjumper (Nov 14, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> View attachment 1886840View attachment 1886841View attachment 1886842Got some pics, i know she isnt done just thought id post a pic. its an auto northern lights suppose to take 9 weeks from seed. shes on 7 so about 2 weeks left? what do you think?


 Looks like it has a few weeks yet.


----------



## jafooli (Nov 14, 2011)

skeeterbob said:


> View attachment 1886840View attachment 1886841View attachment 1886842Got some pics, i know she isnt done just thought id post a pic. its an auto northern lights suppose to take 9 weeks from seed. shes on 7 so about 2 weeks left? what do you think?


I got 15 northern lights but not autos. im into my eighth week and they still going strong. Im not the best at bein patience. But the wait is well worth it my friend


----------



## skeeterbob (Nov 14, 2011)

i wish she would hurry the hell up!! ive been out for like 6 months now lol


----------



## DohioMAN (Nov 14, 2011)

so WAT DO U THINK r they ready


----------



## DJNapalm (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey man this is my first grow. I got lucky and all three of my plants turned out to be female! I used bag seed from some Mid Grade. Im using a small closet with 4 CFL lights with reflectors. 55watt bulb, 30watt, two 23 watt. I veg'd for 6 weeks and have been flowering for about 10 weeks now. Do you think they are ready yet? Thanks bro!!! Hope these pics are okay.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 14, 2011)

DJNapalm said:


> View attachment 1887851View attachment 1887850View attachment 1887848Hey man this is my first grow. I got lucky and all three of my plants turned out to be fView attachment 1887845emale! I used bag seed from some Mid Grade. Im using a small closet with 4 CFL lights with reflectors. 55watt bulb, 30watt, two 23 watt. I View attachment 1887843veg'd for 6 weeks and have been flowering for about 10 weeks now. Do you think they are ready yet? Thanks bro!!! Hope these pics are okay. View attachment 1887841


 2-3 weeks.


----------



## DJNapalm (Nov 14, 2011)

View attachment 1887858 Here are some more pics. Thanks again!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 14, 2011)

DJNapalm said:


> Thanks man. I guess I will have to be patient! lol.


 you can tell by the pistils not being 75% amber and they havnt receded yet, after they receded the calixs still need to swell up


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 14, 2011)

done?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 14, 2011)

Day 50. It looks pretty done but is showing mostly clear trichs with milky heads with very few amber heads mixed in. How much longer?


----------



## DohioMAN (Nov 14, 2011)

could anyone tell me anything i posted on page 738 im anxious lol only bout 45 46 days in


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 14, 2011)

DohioMAN said:


> so WAT DO U THINK r they ready


I pretty much never consider chopping before 56 days, I would say another two weeks atleast for those, still lots of white pistols.


----------



## DohioMAN (Nov 14, 2011)

hell ya dankBUDZZZ thanks bro ill do tht then i was about to take her out lol its an afgani strain to xxx i beleave !!! im guna b re-veging her!!!


----------



## Erk (Nov 14, 2011)

day 60 white rhino. cloudy trichs 10% amber. as i can see. 2-3 days and pull em?


----------



## luckydog82 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is 2 clones in the 1 pot I know its at least 9 weeks probably more but i didn't mark the calender  Its Kushage Do they look done


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 15, 2011)

luckydog82 said:


> This is 2 clones in the 1 pot I know its at least 9 weeks probably more but i didn't mark the calender  Its Kushage Do they look done


A few more days. Pretty close. Cut the Rhizotonic in atleast half too, Canna recommends way too much.


----------



## jesseluck (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi all this is my first grow. Cfl 150w for flower. Just curious how long you guys think is left.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 15, 2011)

about 4 weeks.


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 16, 2011)

First off, I'd like to say I think you guys are doing an awesome thing here and I'm glad I found this thread. I appreciate what everyone is doing here.

With that said, Emerald Triangle recommends running this Grapfruit Krush for 8-9 weeks. Today is day 49 (1st day of week 7) of flower. What do you think? Start flushing? How much longer?


----------



## Metasynth (Nov 16, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> First off, I'd like to say I think you guys are doing an awesome thing here and I'm glad I found this thread. I appreciate what everyone is doing here.
> 
> With that said, Emerald Triangle recommends running this Grapfruit Krush for 8-9 weeks. Today is day 49 (1st day of week 7) of flower. What do you think? Start flushing? How much longer?


Ooooh...Grapefruit Krush, eh? I have one 3 weeks into flower, and I chopped one down like a month ago...Mine finished in 8 weeks, but since I'm in hydro I only flush for like 3 days...Nice strain though, huh??


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 16, 2011)

Metasynth said:


> Ooooh...Grapefruit Krush, eh? I have one 3 weeks into flower, and I chopped one down like a month ago...Mine finished in 8 weeks, but since I'm in hydro I only flush for like 3 days...Nice strain though, huh??


Oh man its some of the sweetest smelling bud I've ever had. The buds just under the main cola are the size of golf balls and they are rock hard. The main colas are pretty solid too but I don't think they will rock up quite like the ones below it. What did you think of the final smoke? I was thinking of going at 8 weeks.


----------



## amirali (Nov 16, 2011)

week 8-9 of flower, ak48, super skunk, chernobyl, bubbleicious and dairy queen under soil 250hps ant pistols are 70-30 white to amber/brown


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 16, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> First off, I'd like to say I think you guys are doing an awesome thing here and I'm glad I found this thread. I appreciate what everyone is doing here.
> 
> With that said, Emerald Triangle recommends running this Grapfruit Krush for 8-9 weeks. Today is day 49 (1st day of week 7) of flower. What do you think? Start flushing? How much longer?


Here a some photos under some whiter light instead of that orange hps light. What do ya think?


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 17, 2011)

View attachment 1892913

in the morning?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 17, 2011)

amirali said:


> View attachment 1890664View attachment 1890663View attachment 1890662View attachment 1890661View attachment 1890660View attachment 1890656View attachment 1890654View attachment 1890652View attachment 1890650View attachment 1890645View attachment 1890642View attachment 1890635View attachment 1890625View attachment 1890622View attachment 1890621View attachment 1890619View attachment 1890618View attachment 1890617View attachment 1890616View attachment 1890615View attachment 1890614View attachment 1890612View attachment 1890611View attachment 1890608View attachment 1890605
> 
> week 8-9 of flower, ak48, super skunk, chernobyl, bubbleicious and dairy queen under soil 250hps ant pistols are 70-30 white to amber/brown


Chop chop in my opinon


----------



## Killer Sativa (Nov 17, 2011)

*Day 39*
How much longer do you think?
I guess at least 2-3 weeks but I am not experienced. I was hoping to sample some on Turkey Day which I will do regardless  



View attachment 1893533View attachment 1893534


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 17, 2011)

This thread seems to be abandoned. Anyone have an opinion on my Grapefruit Krush on the last page?


----------



## amirali (Nov 18, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Chop chop in my opinon


I chopped a sample and quick dryed it yesterday and smoked it today, turned out to be crap.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

amirali said:


> I chopped a sample and quick dryed it yesterday and smoked it today, turned out to be crap.


No offense but I have found anything quick dried for less then two days is crap...Without the proper dry and curing it's hard to tell but with 30% amber and 70% milky Id be chopping. GL


----------



## luckydog82 (Nov 18, 2011)

Kushage (big pot) Big buddha cheese (smallest plant) and 2 White widow they got burned while vegging and look shit ,the cheese is suppose to finish quicker than the others but its looking a few weeks yet.The WW has a lot of orange hairs just like the kushage Any opinions on when to chop




PS whats up with the uploader I can't multiselect anymore anyone know why ?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 18, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> First off, I'd like to say I think you guys are doing an awesome thing here and I'm glad I found this thread. I appreciate what everyone is doing here.
> 
> With that said, Emerald Triangle recommends running this Grapfruit Krush for 8-9 weeks. Today is day 49 (1st day of week 7) of flower. What do you think? Start flushing? How much longer?


My recommendation is to go with Emerald Triangle's recommendation and put it up for 8-9 weeks. You're about two weeks away. I never originally responded because you listed exactly what you are supposed to do in your comment, and thus answering your own question.

EDIT: btw, you are in your harvest window right now--so chop whenever your heart desires-- but its all personal preference at this point. If I owned her, I would do what I said above.

Feed plain water from here on out up until harvest, and throw her in 36 hours darkness before you snip.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 18, 2011)

amirali said:


> I chopped a sample and quick dryed it yesterday and smoked it today, turned out to be crap.


 I would have waited another week, but youre definately in the window regardless.

Quick dry samples usually are not the best indication of finished product, IME.

'You can't smash up grapes in a blender and call it wine'

Furthermore, taste, aroma, etc. are all dependent on medium and methods used. It is not decidedly what day you decide to chop, although that is an influencing factor. However, I have found that organically-amended soil with no chemical additives, with a reliance on beneficial microbes and plain old water tend to create the most pungent, flavorful tastes and aromas that I have ever experienced in cannabis, hands down.


----------



## amirali (Nov 18, 2011)

*BUBBLEICIOUS above in week 8-9 of flower, amber trichs 5-10%, cloudy trichs 60-70% and the rest clear. Pistils are 70% white 30% brown/amber*.





*And here we have AK48 also in week 8-9 of flower showing the same signs*


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 18, 2011)

amirali said:


> View attachment 1894715View attachment 1894707View attachment 1894685
> 
> *BUBBLEICIOUS above in week 8-9 of flower, amber trichs 5-10%, cloudy trichs 60-70% and the rest clear. Pistils are 70% white 30% brown/amber*.
> 
> ...


Sorry I misunderstood you originally, with the trichs the way you described I would definately let it go another 7-10 days. GL


----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 18, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> My recommendation is to go with Emerald Triangle's recommendation and put it up for 8-9 weeks. You're about two weeks away. I never originally responded because you listed exactly what you are supposed to do in your comment, and thus answering your own question.
> 
> EDIT: btw, you are in your harvest window right now--so chop whenever your heart desires-- but its all personal preference at this point. If I owned her, I would do what I said above.
> 
> Feed plain water from here on out up until harvest, and throw her in 36 hours darkness before you snip.


I'm going to follow this advice exactly. I might trim off 1 or 2 grams to have something to test while I wait of course  Only another 10-13 days, I can wait that long to have it finish out proper like Thanks for the response. Wish I could find a smoke report on GFK. Also, I need something to keep my mind occupied while this cures lol


----------



## barrett (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello, I wondered if you could tell me if this is ready to cut? Regards


----------



## amirali (Nov 19, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Sorry I misunderstood you originally, with the trichs the way you described I would definately let it go another 7-10 days. GL


for real mate, cos i wanted an energetic buzz and ive stopped water since yesterday, you have me rethinking my plan now. thanks for the input


----------



## shibbyjim (Nov 19, 2011)

What about mine?
View attachment 1895577View attachment 1895576View attachment 1895575

Not going to be a huge yield, but she smells FANTABULOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kalamies (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey, is my plant ready? GHS jack herer, 12/12 for 68 days.


----------



## mazdarx804 (Nov 19, 2011)

hey i was wondering if you can tell me when i should harvest. ive had this plant for about 3 months. its started outside but i moved it inside due to the cold. i just trimmed it a little today. let me know what you think please. thank you


----------



## pryma (Nov 19, 2011)

Hello fellas was just wondering how long you think my babies have. 

k well the uploader is not working. any ideas??? it wont even upload 1 pic.

maybe the pics are too big?


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 19, 2011)

how are we supposed to tell you how long u have left if you cant even upload pics? seriously?


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## silusbotwin (Nov 19, 2011)

Kalamies said:


> Hey, is my plant ready? GHS jack herer, 12/12 for 68 days.
> 
> View attachment 1895628View attachment 1895629View attachment 1895631View attachment 1895633


Nice! I have some GHS JH vegging right now at about 25-28 days somewhere in there. You should definitely write a smoke report!



mazdarx804 said:


> hey i was wondering if you can tell me when i should harvest. ive had this plant for about 3 months. its started outside but i moved it inside due to the cold. i just trimmed it a little today. let me know what you think please. thank you


Not to sound gay or anything but I'm about 95% certain that's a dude. Sorry man. Save the pollen to use for breeding.

EDIT: I just looked at the photos again and I can say I'm 100% certain thats a male


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

Alright, today is day 28 of flower and I know these diesel ryders have a short fowering time. what you think? 2 or 3 more weeks? thats what im guessing right now. I havent checked crystals at all.


View attachment 1896047View attachment 1896048View attachment 1896049


----------



## mazdarx804 (Nov 19, 2011)

its really a male? i dont understand how. it has pistils all over and trichomes everywhere. the pistils are all reddish brown and the trichomes are clearly visible.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

mazdarx804 said:


> its really a male? i dont understand how. it has pistils all over and trichomes everywhere. the pistils are all reddish brown and the trichomes are clearly visible.


probably just the bad close up pics then..males have crystals too sometimes.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 19, 2011)

mazdarx804 said:


> hey i was wondering if you can tell me when i should harvest. ive had this plant for about 3 months. its started outside but i moved it inside due to the cold. i just trimmed it a little today. let me know what you think please. thank you


Very interesting plant. Do you know the genetics?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 19, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> 2 or 3 more weeks? thats what im guessing right now. I havent checked crystals at all.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896047View attachment 1896048View attachment 1896049


Good advice.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 19, 2011)

Kalamies said:


> Hey, is my plant ready? GHS jack herer, 12/12 for 68 days.
> 
> View attachment 1895628View attachment 1895629View attachment 1895631View attachment 1895633


Have fun, she's done.

P.S. Lessen the nutes at the end and let her fade a little more next time; your end-product will taste better.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 19, 2011)

silusbotwin said:


> Nice! I have some GHS JH vegging right now at about 25-28 days somewhere in there. You should definitely write a smoke report!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Though we could definitely be better to judge if we had better pictures of the bud sites, I wouldn't be 100% sure on this one.

Judging by one of the profile shots, this looks to be a rather interesting sativa, possibly a thai of some sorts. However, I could just be fantasizing, the pictures are very blurry and it is rather hard to tell. hopefully the owner will post more shots.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 19, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> View attachment 1895913View attachment 1895912View attachment 1895911View attachment 1895910View attachment 1895908View attachment 1895907View attachment 1895905View attachment 1895901View attachment 1895899View attachment 1895897View attachment 1895896View attachment 1895894View attachment 1895892View attachment 1895890


 Everything is done except your blue widow. Nice grow btw, +rep


----------



## snoopyluv188 (Nov 19, 2011)

can you tell me if mine are ready? they're 8 weeks in and im gonna do a week of flush the big one is blue widow and the rest are super bud thanks


----------



## mazdarx804 (Nov 19, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Very interesting plant. Do you know the genetics?


i dont know the genetics. its a very odd plant, very lanky. the thing i think that makes it weird is the calayxes are all purple. they arent green at all. i was thinking OG Kush when "she?" first started but not i dont know. how much longer do you think i should wait to harvest if i even need to?


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Good advice.


thanks snafu, appreciate the response! I cant wait til the chop.


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> no one...? lame..


Someone responded saying everything except your one blue strain is done.. they look beautiful man, those leaves are saying they love you.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 19, 2011)

oh, well looks like im the douche... thanks lol


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 19, 2011)

one quick question. On my blue widow I had a branch break off and well naturally smoked the nugs. While breaking up one I found a premature seed. Now this plant is a feminized plant so Im just curious how that would have gotten in their also if I find another mature, would it be a femenized blue widow as well? Im not sure how that works...


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 19, 2011)

dude i thought the same thing until i went back and reread the last page and was like, oh someone did comment on it lol.


----------



## Frito Bandito420 (Nov 19, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> one quick question. On my blue widow I had a branch break off and well naturally smoked the nugs. While breaking up one I found a premature seed. Now this plant is a feminized plant so Im just curious how that would have gotten in their also if I find another mature, would it be a femenized blue widow as well? Im not sure how that works...


 now Im not sure. I found a few seeds in some blueberry kush. I only grew 3 out of the 7 or 8 seeds and them 3 were female. I have one going right now for my party cup competition. hopefully its a female if not I will try to breed my maui waui and wonder woman.


----------



## bubbabobbykush (Nov 20, 2011)

What's up RIU? How much longer ya'll think I have on the following ladies. I have TGA Subcool's Querkle#1, Querkle#2, Qrazy Train. I have Cali Connection's Corleone Kush, I also have THC Bomb and Dr. Greenthumb's OG Kush.

Thanks


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> can you tell me if mine are ready? they're 8 weeks in and im gonna do a week of flush the big one is blue widow and the rest are super bud thanks
> 
> View attachment 1896321View attachment 1896320View attachment 1896319View attachment 1896318View attachment 1896317View attachment 1896316View attachment 1896315


Do you need to borrow my sheers?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 20, 2011)

what is it?



mazdarx804 said:


> hey i was wondering if you can tell me when i should harvest. ive had this plant for about 3 months. its started outside but i moved it inside due to the cold. i just trimmed it a little today. let me know what you think please. thank you


----------



## Kalamies (Nov 20, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Have fun, she's done.
> 
> P.S. Lessen the nutes at the end and let her fade a little more next time; your end-product will taste better.


Yeah, thanks for the advice. My second grow, not the best at this yet


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> can you tell me if mine are ready? they're 8 weeks in and im gonna do a week of flush the big one is blue widow and the rest are super bud thanks
> 
> View attachment 1896321View attachment 1896320View attachment 1896319View attachment 1896318View attachment 1896317View attachment 1896316View attachment 1896315


 2 weeks, maybe even three.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> one quick question. On my blue widow I had a branch break off and well naturally smoked the nugs. While breaking up one I found a premature seed. Now this plant is a feminized plant so Im just curious how that would have gotten in their also if I find another mature, would it be a femenized blue widow as well? Im not sure how that works...


Feminized seeds tend to throw out hermaphroditic flowers (i.e. displaying both male and female sex organs). Though usually not in abundance, it is somewhat typical to find a premature seed or sometimes even a mature seed in a sinsemilla crop bred from feminized seed stock. 

I wouldn;t be too worried about it, these things happen.

I recommend getting regular seeds, as regular seeds extend the genetic lines while not compromising the genetic phenotypes of said strain(s)...feminized seeds is a gimmick; greedy seed companies push them to the American farmer who operate under illegal laws in order to create a nice product in the shortest amount of time possible. If cannabis were legal, feminized seeds would cease to exist or be kind of a joke of the industry because they do not preserve genetic stock. Good breeders dont mess with feminized seed stock.

Grow regular seeds, learn about the selection process (quite fun and engaging), and cull everything that is not the best. Take the best, clone it into a mother plant and run that line for a while...this is what exceptional cannabis breeders and growers do year after year.

Final note: Regular seeds can also push out hermaphroditic flowers, but the chances of this happening are less than with feminized stock.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

bubbabobbykush said:


> What's up RIU? How much longer ya'll think I have on the following ladies. I have TGA Subcool's Querkle#1, Querkle#2, Qrazy Train. I have Cali Connection's Corleone Kush, I also have THC Bomb and Dr. Greenthumb's OG Kush.
> 
> Thanks


The querkles are done. Chop em, soon.

The CK is done in 2-3 days.

OG - One week chop.

THCBomb: 2 weeks minimum.


----------



## snoopyluv188 (Nov 20, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> 2 weeks, maybe even three.


for all four of em?... i was wondering why when i researched the blue widow strain n everyones leaves were purple n mine are still regular dark green..so shud i do a lil less bloom nutes n then 2 weeks of flush?


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 20, 2011)

bubbabobbykush said:


> What's up RIU? How much longer ya'll think I have on the following ladies. I have TGA Subcool's Querkle#1, Querkle#2, Qrazy Train. I have Cali Connection's Corleone Kush, I also have THC Bomb and Dr. Greenthumb's OG Kush.
> 
> Thanks



yummy id say they are good to go. Maybe a week on the thc bomb but everything else looks great. Good job!


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 20, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> for all four of em?... i was wondering why when i researched the blue widow strain n everyones leaves were purple n mine are still regular dark green..so shud i do a lil less bloom nutes n then 2 weeks of flush?


Yea they all need 2wk min. and a wk flush is fine. To bring out more violet/blue color you need colder temps during this last two wks like around 45F.
The color change in blueberry/purple strains is just part of their ripening and usually come out better during colder temps. So if you dont have cold temp and they arnt blue dont worry its not like you did something wrong.


----------



## SirLancelot (Nov 20, 2011)

Hey snafu, I was curious about my LA Confidetial, IT does look ripe, and it hasn't changed in two weeks but all the trichs are just thick cloudy no amber. I was thinkin with the LA I wanna drag it out just a bit to give it that extra umf. what do you think


----------



## Killer Sativa (Nov 20, 2011)

Killer Sativa said:


> *Day 39*
> How much longer do you think?
> I guess at least 2-3 weeks but I am not experienced. I was hoping to sample some on Turkey Day which I will do regardless
> 
> ...



Is 2-3 weeks a good estimate for my girls above?


----------



## snoopyluv188 (Nov 20, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Yea they all need 2wk min. and a wk flush is fine. To bring out more violet/blue color you need colder temps during this last two wks like around 45F.
> The color change in blueberry/purple strains is just part of their ripening and usually come out better during colder temps. So if you dont have cold temp and they arnt blue dont worry its not like you did something wrong.


o ok dam it has to be that cold lol i have em under a 1000watt and the coldest i can get em is like 65 lol but its cool thanks for you help guys


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> Hey snafu, I was curious about my LA Confidetial, IT does look ripe, and it hasn't changed in two weeks but all the trichs are just thick cloudy no amber. I was thinkin with the LA I wanna drag it out just a bit to give it that extra umf. what do you think


You're LA is done.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

SirLancelot said:


> Hey snafu, I was curious about my LA Confidetial, IT does look ripe, and it hasn't changed in two weeks but all the trichs are just thick cloudy no amber. I was thinkin with the LA I wanna drag it out just a bit to give it that extra umf. what do you think


I did just post and say your LA is done. I thought i did this already, so i went back and found my original quote/post:
*
Everything is done except your blue widow. Nice grow btw, +rep *

So, alas, that would include your LA confidential.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> o ok dam it has to be that cold lol i have em under a 1000watt and the coldest i can get em is like 65 lol but its cool thanks for you help guys


You do not have to get them to 45F. Honestly, I wouldn;t even consider pushing them to 45F.

Blue/purple hues will show at temps 65F and less. I would not go below 58F.

Though Mr. Green Thumb may have had success in this temperature range, I feel that it is much too cold to push forth throughout flowering and expect good yields and minimal stress. Plant metabolic processes start to slow down, extremely, under temperatures of 55F.

Lastly, I have a purple maroc in flower right now and my temperatures have never gotten below 61.7F. She is showing some awesome hints of purple and lavender. I have also run many Purps; temps have never gotten below 60F in any of my grows, and I have had some of the best purple/blue hues you could ever want. 

Just my two cents. If you do decide to push to 45F for color, just remember who told you not to


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 20, 2011)

Killer Sativa said:


> Is 2-3 weeks a good estimate for my girls above?



mmm if thats a sativa I would harvest now to a week. Sativas are best when all the trichs are cloudy maybe even a lil clear imo w/ like no or very little amber.

They are looking pretty cloudy to my naked eye and those hairs are relaxing which is a sign of maturity.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 20, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> You do not have to get them to 45F. Honestly, I wouldn;t even consider pushing them to 45F.
> 
> Blue/purple hues will show at temps 65F and less. I would not go below 58F.
> 
> ...


This is true but just for the last week I like to stress the hell outta em. 

And if you think about it anything outdoors easily gets exposed to temps 45 and even lower. And imo some of the most vibrant colored plants come from outdoors.

O and I ment like 45 night temps and it would prob be like 60ish during the day...it would be hard to get temps lower than that with hid lights running anyway.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

Killer Sativa said:


> Is 2-3 weeks a good estimate for my girls above?


Yes. Come back in two weeks, or messge me.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 20, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> This is true but just for the last week I like to stress the hell outta em.
> 
> And if you think about it anything outdoors easily gets exposed to temps 45 and even lower. And imo some of the most vibrant colored plants come from outdoors.
> 
> O and I ment like 45 night temps and it would prob be like 60ish during the day...it would be hard to get temps lower than that with hid lights running anyway.


Last week? Sick! Absolutely. I agree here completely.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 20, 2011)

Killer Sativa said:


> Is 2-3 weeks a good estimate for my girls above?


 Yea day 39 id say another week but like I said thats just me I like em cloudy at the peak of thc production.

2 wks would be fine also or 3...really most of it is preference...commercial growers push until all hairs recede and are basically all red and at this point you will have alot of amber trichs. They do this to get the most weight out of their flowers. But a lot of personal growers prefer to harvest at peak thc production or at the first sign where the plants trichs are degrading faster that being produced. This would be around 50-75% red hairs and right when the most trichs are cloudy with maybe a little clear and few amber if not any. I have read countless articles on harvesting and really its all preference. Also remember trichs continue to mature even after harvest through the whole cure.


----------



## lakew00d (Nov 20, 2011)

Kannabia special and Northern Lights


----------



## Killer Sativa (Nov 20, 2011)

mr. green thumb 01 said:


> Yea day 39 id say another week but like I said thats just me I like em cloudy at the peak of thc production.
> 
> 2 wks would be fine also or 3...really most of it is preference...commercial growers push until all hairs recede and are basically all red and at this point you will have alot of amber trichs. They do this to get the most weight out of their flowers. But a lot of personal growers prefer to harvest at peak thc production or at the first sign where the plants trichs are degrading faster that being produced. This would be around 50-75% red hairs and right when the most trichs are cloudy with maybe a little clear and few amber if not any. I have read countless articles on harvesting and really its all preference. Also remember trichs continue to mature even after harvest through the whole cure.



Thanks for the info now comes the contemplation


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 21, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> Kannabia special and Northern Lights


 Look pretty much done, but need a better pic w/o the lights on.


----------



## DJNapalm (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are a few pics. How much longer do yall think? Im a noob and need all the help I can get. Also any good links yall could share with me for beginners on harvesting, drying and curing? Thanks!


----------



## lakew00d (Nov 21, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Look pretty much done, but need a better pic w/o the lights on.


Okay Ill take a few a little later I gots to go to class!


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

was my plant cut to early?



Have to say i cant even handle the trim of this plant, insaly potent. 70%milky 25% clear 5%amber at cut.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> was my plant cut to early?
> 
> View attachment 1899202View attachment 1899206View attachment 1899208View attachment 1899209View attachment 1899211View attachment 1899216
> 
> Have to say i cant even handle the trim of this plant, insaly potent. 70%milky 25% clear 5%amber at cut.


looks good good job could of gone another few days to a week. but you wont be disappointed your right at peak thc production.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

DJNapalm said:


> View attachment 1898898View attachment 1898895View attachment 1898893View attachment 1898892View attachment 1898890View attachment 1898887View attachment 1898884View attachment 1898882
> 
> Here are a few pics. How much longer do yall think? Im a noob and need all the help I can get. Also any good links yall could share with me for beginners on harvesting, drying and curing? Thanks!



probably two weeks atleast. Looks like bag strain and MG nutes no offense.. my first couple weren't so hot either. Looks like you got a ph issue or nute burn w/ that claw..

What is the strain, grow medium, nutes, lighting?

Dont be scared to put out some $ you always get it back 10x. I can tell you went cheap....spend a lil make a lil...spend a lot make a lot.


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

Its a haze x white widdow, gorwn in flower soil whit added perlite, fed her gh gro, bloom, micro and ripen in the end. 

Used a 125 Cfl red spectrum light and some mylar on the walls. Got a pc fan removing air out. Grown 12/12, 

Thinking next time id go whit my freebi sweet deep grapefruit seed, invest in a 90watt led. Then lst and scrogd while veg.


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

sensitive strain..very hard to grow. shell fill out....12/12 from seed? 

led's are ok but imo just better for the last 2 wks of flower go w/ hps but thats just MO


----------



## Smoke Friend (Nov 21, 2011)

At her finest.




The drying buds smell of some serious deep mint smell whit sweet and lemony flavor to it. So nice, cant wait to cure it.


----------



## lakew00d (Nov 21, 2011)

I took some more pictures of the Kannabia Special and Northern Lights


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

Smoke Friend said:


> At her finest.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1899327View attachment 1899328View attachment 1899329View attachment 1899330View attachment 1899331View attachment 1899332View attachment 1899333
> ...


I hope you didnt harvest that? That looks nothing like the first set of pics you posted. ut oh.

The 1st pic dosnt look 2 2 early but the rest are. Anything under 50% red hairs in way2 early... hope those are growing pics


----------



## mr. green thumb 01 (Nov 21, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> I took some more pictures of the Kannabia Special and Northern Lights


1st 2 pics look ready 2nd two pics couple days


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Need some quick advice on these two plants, both at day 57 flowering, I'm confused about the trichs, am I just looking at the head of the trichome or the entire thing.

Both plants are showin all milky trichs and about 5-10% of the trichome heads are amber but the stalks are not.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 21, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Need some quick advice on these two plants, both at day 57 flowering, I'm confused about the trichs, am I just looking at the head of the trichome or the entire thing.
> 
> Both plants are showin all milky trichs and about 5-10% of the trichome heads are amber but the stalks are not.


Chop when you want!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 21, 2011)

lakew00d said:


> I took some more pictures of the Kannabia Special and Northern Lights


 A few more days, you're almost there.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 21, 2011)

DJNapalm said:


> View attachment 1898898View attachment 1898895View attachment 1898893View attachment 1898892View attachment 1898890View attachment 1898887View attachment 1898884View attachment 1898882
> 
> Here are a few pics. How much longer do yall think? Im a noob and need all the help I can get. Also any good links yall could share with me for beginners on harvesting, drying and curing? Thanks!


www.rollitup.org


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 21, 2011)

Dude you have alot of brown hairs which usually indicates its ready. But you dont have many Tric's, whats up with that? Id play with a light cycle for a week and see what happens. Im not sure about that but Id cut it down to like 10/14 or 9/15 and see if it tric's up. Just a thought but otherwise Id cut if i needed some smoke. They look ready for the most part to me anyway. But what the fuck do I know, hell im a noob too, hehe. 




DJNapalm said:


> View attachment 1898898View attachment 1898895View attachment 1898893View attachment 1898892View attachment 1898890View attachment 1898887View attachment 1898884View attachment 1898882
> 
> Here are a few pics. How much longer do yall think? Im a noob and need all the help I can get. Also any good links yall could share with me for beginners on harvesting, drying and curing? Thanks!


----------



## COGuy (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.


----------



## jaydiesle (Nov 21, 2011)

wass up everyone


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Biggus Dickus (Nov 22, 2011)

COGuy said:


> Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.


My plants almost look the same. Can someone tell us how much time they still need?


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Nov 22, 2011)

super lemon haze at 49 days im thinking at least two weeks, i broke this by accident


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 22, 2011)

Seems to me to be the genetics he is using, not the lighting regimen.



BigBudzzzz said:


> Dude you have alot of brown hairs which usually indicates its ready. But you dont have many Tric's, whats up with that? Id play with a light cycle for a week and see what happens. Im not sure about that but Id cut it down to like 10/14 or 9/15 and see if it tric's up. Just a thought but otherwise Id cut if i needed some smoke. They look ready for the most part to me anyway. But what the fuck do I know, hell im a noob too, hehe.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 22, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> super lemon haze at 49 days im thinking at least two weeks, i broke this by accident


1-2 weeks. Getting close.


----------



## COGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

COGuy said:


> View attachment 1899933View attachment 1899932View attachment 1899931View attachment 1899930View attachment 1899929View attachment 1899928View attachment 1899927
> 
> Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.


Anyone give me quick thoughts on these guys please?


----------



## NebulasINblooM (Nov 22, 2011)

COGuy said:


> View attachment 1899933View attachment 1899932View attachment 1899931View attachment 1899930View attachment 1899929View attachment 1899928View attachment 1899927
> 
> Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.


Man, 8 weeks isn't really that long. I would let the purple go another couple weeks for sure. The sweet tooth looks close, but I wouldn't pull it yet. ST is def further along than the purple mtn. You can cut the tops off the sweet tooth if you want though. Let the rest of the plant finish. 2 weeks of flushing is pretty normal though, so don't be scared to let them go.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 22, 2011)

COGuy said:


> Anyone give me quick thoughts on these guys please?


I don't know which ones are which, but some are ready and it looks like at least one is not. 

It is really hard to identify which ones are which....I try to only respond to people who post one strain at a time...otherwise it is no fun trying to guess what the other pictures are(which strain)...it feels too much like...work.


----------



## COGuy (Nov 22, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> I don't know which ones are which, but some are ready and it looks like at least one is not.
> 
> It is really hard to identify which ones are which....I try to only respond to people who post one strain at a time...otherwise it is no fun trying to guess what the other pictures are(which strain)...it feels too much like...work.


Thanks for the response, each one is labled in the bottom right when you click on the pictures in the original post (page 74.


----------



## sidrip (Nov 23, 2011)

well no work for me today so just spent the last hour scrolling around the site and here i am...........as before first time ive ever grown so heres how they looked on my first post...















and this is they now..so how long do you think before there ready? please bear in mind that im an absolute novice, oh and 12 weeks will be on the 7th december, all critisism accepted.......

























thanks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 23, 2011)

COGuy said:


> Thanks for the response, each one is labled in the bottom right when you click on the pictures in the original post (page 74.


I saw that, but judging multiple strains in a single post is a pain in the ass, and even more annoying when you complain that no one judged your post.

If you ask a favor of someone to take time out out of their day to help you, you should be respectful and try to make that easier on those people.

Or, you can continue to point out the obvious to me and I will kindly overlook your requests.

-Snaf


----------



## Thedillestpickle (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Sidrip, looks like alot of bud for a first time grow, I hope my first run looks as fruitfull . do you know what strain your plants are?


----------



## taaldow (Nov 23, 2011)

that is very nice!!!! for your first time


----------



## COGuy (Nov 23, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> I saw that, but judging multiple strains in a single post is a pain in the ass, and even more annoying when you complain that no one judged your post.
> 
> If you ask a favor of someone to take time out out of their day to help you, you should be respectful and try to make that easier on those people.
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, but I guess I thought you didn't see the labels, my bad. Thanks for the lessons on etiquette though. Always good to know the "culture" of any given forum as to me it didn't seem like I was complaining, but merely thought my first post might have been overlooked in a 748 page thread. I only reposted as a reminder and even said "please" .


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 23, 2011)

COGuy said:


> View attachment 1899933View attachment 1899932View attachment 1899931View attachment 1899930View attachment 1899929View attachment 1899928View attachment 1899927
> 
> Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.


pics 6 is closest to done, but Id say 2-4 weeks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 23, 2011)

COGuy said:


> I see what you mean, but I guess I thought you didn't see the labels, my bad. Thanks for the lessons on etiquette though. Always good to know the "culture" of any given forum as to me it didn't seem like I was complaining, but merely thought my first post might have been overlooked in a 748 page thread. I only reposted as a reminder and even said "please" .


No problem man, I appreciate the response.. Post some singles up and I'd be happy to help where/if I can.


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Looking for a time frame here. Day 60 12/12, last three plants of the harvest, first pic is a tiny clone of the exodus cheese, second and third are pics of the exodus cheese lst plant and the last two pics are of the emerald jack lst plant

Both showing mlky trichomes and few amber heads here and there.

About 95 percent of the pistols are brown on the emerald jack. The exodus cheese is wierd because the pistols are very very small and non existent n some parts of the plants...The first pic of the clone is pretty much all calyxes with no pistols so its hard to judge.

How much longer?


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

Forgot the pictures


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Forgot the pictures


Got Sheers?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Nov 24, 2011)

COGuy said:


> View attachment 1899933View attachment 1899932View attachment 1899931View attachment 1899930View attachment 1899929View attachment 1899928View attachment 1899927
> 
> Okay so I posted in a separate thread but now have pics too. Have three strains (purple mtn, sweet tooth, maui), into week 8 of flower. The shorter ones which are sweet tooth and maui definitely look ready, but the taller purple mountain ones look like they are still not quite there, but not really sure. Trichomes are mostly milky white with very little to no amber at all, I'd say maybe 5% on some of the plants. Leaves are yellowing, hairs receding.





COGuy said:


> Anyone give me quick thoughts on these guys please?


 
Dude thats ready.


----------



## neved (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey 1st grow
ty


----------



## AWnox (Nov 24, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> super lemon haze at 49 days im thinking at least two weeks, i broke this by accident


Accident hu? (xD) I had a "accident" too last week when I ran out of trees... >_>


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey Fddblk, I was wondering if my plant is finished or do it need to go 3 more weeks. She's a Auto Blue Mystic and been flowering for 40 days.

View attachment 1904588View attachment 1904590


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey Fddblk, I was wondering if my plant is finished or do it need to go 3 more weeks. She's a Auto Blue Mystic and been flowering for 40 days.
> 
> View attachment 1904588View attachment 1904589View attachment 1904590View attachment 1904591View attachment 1904593


That looks like mine did a week ago, I was confused about the auto too. should be another couple weeks I'd say


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 25, 2011)

Im back again, lost track of when i flowered this big band, i think it takes 10-12 weeks or so it said on a seed site, just want to know how many weeks youd say this kannabia big band has left so i can start the flush. Respect for all your previous help


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 25, 2011)

DankBudzzz said:


> Forgot the pictures


well those are gonna hermie on you imo. they need 2-4 weeks, but idk how long they will make it. Those are very rough, looking deficient or lockout or something. 
But chop in 2 weeks if they dont hermie yet


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 25, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey 1st growView attachment 1904152View attachment 1904153View attachment 1904151
> ty


idk if they are the same or if its just the pics.
2+4 look like they will be done in 2-3 weeks. The others 3-5 weeks. Nice work for a first time. look healthy


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 25, 2011)

CHIEF PUFF PUFF said:


> Hey Fddblk, I was wondering if my plant is finished or do it need to go 3 more weeks. She's a Auto Blue Mystic and been flowering for 40 days.
> 
> View attachment 1904588View attachment 1904589View attachment 1904590View attachment 1904591View attachment 1904593


that only been flowering for 40 days? damn that looks nice!
Id say go at least a full 7 weeks if not 8 weeks. Id invest in the radioshack microscope just to be sure. If not, 10-14 days would be fine.


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 25, 2011)

|| said:


> Im back again, lost track of when i flowered this big band, i think it takes 10-12 weeks or so it said on a seed site, just want to know how many weeks youd say this kannabia big band has left so i can start the flush. Respect for all your previous help
> 
> View attachment 1904757View attachment 1904758View attachment 1904759


you have a long way to go. Id say 3 weeks min up to 6 weeks


----------



## summerigrewup (Nov 25, 2011)

I dont have a magnifier. But to my eyes it looks like majority are milky and I see a hint of amber. Some ppl said they would have cut it already. But shes finally starting to look ready too me. But maybe a week left. First flush was today. These pics are from 2 days ago.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 25, 2011)

summerigrewup said:


> I dont have a magnifier. But to my eyes it looks like majority are milky and I see a hint of amber. Some ppl said they would have cut it already. But shes finally starting to look ready too me. But maybe a week left. First flush was today. These pics are from 2 days ago.


 those are some sexy buds! ya there done if you cut now but anther week would give you a strong couch lock


----------



## summerigrewup (Nov 25, 2011)

Exactly what I want! Awesome.


----------



## DohioMAN (Nov 25, 2011)

so wat u think wait 3 days or pull now!???? its stinks up my hole place an there almost all milky an im not looking for a couch lock type ither??


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 25, 2011)

DohioMAN said:


> so wat u think wait 3 days or pull now!???? its stinks up my hole place an there almost all milky


 wait more like a week then thats good


----------



## DohioMAN (Nov 25, 2011)

ok man thanx ill wait man didnt think theyd take this long buts its worth it


----------



## Tonyths (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## shibbyjim (Nov 26, 2011)

Ok, what do you think now? Is it cutting time?


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 26, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> you have a long way to go. Id say 3 weeks min up to 6 weeks


cheers bro, so you reckon i begin flush 7 days from now?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 26, 2011)

|| said:


> cheers bro, so you reckon i begin flush 7 days from now?


 hell no! flush only a week before harvest, if you flush at all


----------



## DankBudzzz (Nov 26, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> well those are gonna hermie on you imo. they need 2-4 weeks, but idk how long they will make it. Those are very rough, looking deficient or lockout or something.
> But chop in 2 weeks if they dont hermie yet


The yellowing leaves is from cutting out the nitrogen a little to early. the emerald jack I believed to be cal mag deficient but have been feeding strongly to no avail. I checked the trichs today at day 62 flowering and have about 15 amber trichomes and alot of milky. 2 to 4 weeks seems a little long imo as they are both rated as 8 week strains. I do agree that the emerald jack won't last much longer so I'm goign to chop it soon. I'm sure my exodus cheese will go as long as I want it to. Its showing mostly milky trichs with a hint of amber in the heads.


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 27, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6687019 said:


> hell no! flush only a week before harvest, if you flush at all


I thought it was best to flush several times 2 weeks before harvest to leave a week of drying out time for the soil so it dries easier, and isnt it near essential to flush when you've used terra Flores and boost to get the crap out the plant? Cheers for responding


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 27, 2011)

|| said:


> I thought it was best to flush several times 2 weeks before harvest to leave a week of drying out time for the soil so it dries easier, and isnt it near essential to flush when you've used terra Flores and boost to get the crap out the plant? Cheers for responding


If you're organic in soil, no need to flush. If you are going hydro or using synthetic nutrients than it is a good idea to flush.

I use organically-amended soil. I don't flush, as I feed pretty much plain water the entire grow anyways, relying on the soil microbiology to do all the work for me.

For me, hydroponic systems and synthetic nutrients are a bad approach to growing. Hydroponic systems create copious yields, and are best suited for 'drug' dealers IMO. The finished product typically sucks...the harshness is not warranted IMO.

Synthetic nutrients is a horrible way to grow. They hurt the Earth, and create a crappy finished product. The taste is just awful.

I compare these two segments of growing to an organic setup. IME, growing organically takes the science out of growing and puts nature back in charge; this produces the most floral, tasty and efficiently-burning cannabis time after time.

Though yields may not be as big as a synthetic setup, it doesnt matter to me. I prefer connoisseur quality bud, and quality over quantity any day of the year.

Hydro and synthetics are good for 'drug' dealers. Organic soil growing is for the discerning connoisseur.


----------



## shibbyjim (Nov 27, 2011)

Nobody with a friendly answer?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

shibbyjim said:


> Ok, what do you think now? Is it cutting time?
> View attachment 1906086View attachment 1906085View attachment 1906084View attachment 1906083


 nope, soon theres still some white pistils and those brown ones havnt receded yet. 2 weeks is my guess


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 27, 2011)

shibbyjim said:


> Ok, what do you think now? Is it cutting time?
> View attachment 1906086View attachment 1906085View attachment 1906084View attachment 1906083


shibby, you have at least 2 weeks, wait until there are less white pistils and the pistils start receding. Id say 2-3 weeks. come back in 2 weeks with pics


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 27, 2011)

fuck he beat me to it


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> fuck he beat me to it


 hahahah great minds think alike


----------



## rocknratm (Nov 27, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6694155 said:


> hahahah great minds think alike


Im in MN, maybe we can chalk it up to the midwest

im eerie of putting my location idk why


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 27, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> Im in MN, maybe we can chalk it up to the midwest
> 
> im eerie of putting my location idk why


 ya i wouldnt put my city, i figure Wisconsins pretty big


----------



## Vedder6 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey, just seeing how much time i have left on this baby.


----------



## neved (Nov 28, 2011)

Hey guys...Is that wise from 5 weeks old lady!!!!
View attachment 1909102


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 28, 2011)

Im planning on cutting it friday, what do you think? tricks on the top look about 15-20% amber id say...
View attachment 1909582View attachment 1909583
Thanks for the help guys, it will be my first complete indoor harvest.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 28, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> Hey, just seeing how much time i have left on this baby.


 soon maybe 2 weeks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 28, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> Im planning on cutting it friday, what do you think? tricks on the top look about 15-20% amber id say...
> View attachment 1909582View attachment 1909583
> Thanks for the help guys, it will be my first complete indoor harvest.


 get some more close up pics


----------



## thunderbay (Nov 28, 2011)

wondering about these, hope you can see something in pics, will have better pics in a couple days

oh forgot 28 days into flower


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6697189 said:


> get some more close up pics


yeah its hard to get a close up... thinking about getting a magnifying ball or something...


----------



## karousing (Nov 28, 2011)

paradise seeds auto vert, 1 week left by their timeline.


----------



## shibbyjim (Nov 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6693458 said:


> nope, soon theres still some white pistils and those brown ones havnt receded yet. 2 weeks is my guess





rocknratm said:


> shibby, you have at least 2 weeks, wait until there are less white pistils and the pistils start receding. Id say 2-3 weeks. come back in 2 weeks with pics


Thanks for the advice, be back w/pics in 2 weeks.


----------



## jon2942 (Nov 28, 2011)

So i got some questions about my g 13 haze plant... its on its 2nd day of week 9 an the buds are big but are still full of white pistols, leaves are turning yellow,some complete yellow can anyone help me??


----------



## Vedder6 (Nov 28, 2011)

let it do its thing. the plant is sucking up all the nutes and energy from those fan leaves. just feed with water.
soon they will all fall off. and your buds will be good to go.


if you still have white pistols, ive always been told, wait until theres hardly any white pistols then youre close to harvest.


----------



## RobertInAz (Nov 28, 2011)

A general question: It seems that there is a recognizable progression during ripening -- trichs go from clear to cloudy to amber. Instead of just looking at the buds in a pic, is there maybe a more standard or scientific way of assessing ripeness, say, when the trichs are 10% amber, or maybe when there are more amber than clear? Because I think when you look at the pics, what you're seeing is mostly whether or not the pistils have turned orange or not, and it is my understanding that there isn't much THC in the pistils ...wouldn't using a trich color ratio be a better and more accurate way of determining if your plants are ready?
Thanx, Bob in Arizona


----------



## Blackhash (Nov 29, 2011)

I would like to know when mine will be finished, or even if it is ready to be chopped 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/491088-harvest-question.html


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Nov 29, 2011)

jon2942 said:


> So i got some questions about my g 13 haze plant... its on its 2nd day of week 9 an the buds are big but are still full of white pistols, leaves are turning yellow,some complete yellow can anyone help me??


you should have been giving it more nutrients, im one week from harvest, no yellow on leaves at all, no falling leaves. They can stay on green as hell until the day you kill them.


----------



## thunderbay (Nov 29, 2011)

maybe these pics are better 29 days into flower......how long yall think till harvest


----------



## jon2942 (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanx vedder... thanx another day.... Im a noob an this is my first go at it... my 2 og kush plants look great still... so does the g13 but the pistols are almost all complete white... i cut all 3 off the nutes at the start of week 7 to flush them.... what do u guys think i should do??? continue with straight water an should i add some nutes for another couple weeks then re flush??? thanx again guys


----------



## dirtycows (Nov 29, 2011)

How long till the BIG CHOP???
View attachment 1911716View attachment 1911717View attachment 1911718View attachment 1911720


----------



## bgeneb (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm thinking they've got a week or two left to fatten up a little, but still pretty close. Would love anyone's thoughts on them, this is my first grow! Blue Mystic, been flowering since 9/29 (almost 9 weeks). Timeline said 8-10 but I vegged for almost 2 months so I was thinking it might take a little longer to get through the full flower cycle too.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 29, 2011)

dirtycows said:


> How long till the BIG CHOP???
> View attachment 1911716View attachment 1911717View attachment 1911718View attachment 1911720


 soon very soon, now or in a week


----------



## dougoly (Nov 29, 2011)

thunderbay said:


> maybe these pics are better 29 days into flower......how long yall think till harvest


Awhile, I'm fairly noobish but I'm gonna say 6-8 weeks. Your still 75% pistol.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 29, 2011)

thunderbay said:


> maybe these pics are better 29 days into flower......how long yall think till harvest


 come back when we actually could tell how much longer. might as well say in general indicas flower 7-9 weeks sativas flower 8-12 weeks on average.


----------



## neved (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys how long ....!?!!?


----------



## firsttimeARE (Nov 30, 2011)

Is your weed past its prime when some of the trichomes are black? I see some that are all black. Some that are half black and half dark amber. Has anyone seen black trichomes? What does this mean?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 30, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey guys how long ....!?!!?


 put it it in like 24h of darkness to give it a kick and it will be ready IMO


----------



## neved (Nov 30, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6706484 said:


> put it it in like 24h of darkness to give it a kick and it will be ready IMO


 .....
R u sure ?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 30, 2011)

dirtycows said:


> How long till the BIG CHOP???
> View attachment 1911716View attachment 1911717View attachment 1911718View attachment 1911720


Id go till the fade sets in more.

Funny how, above, you are unsure if your plants are ready...and then when someone gives their opinion, you ask," r u sure?"

Lol.


----------



## cristos (Nov 30, 2011)

so what do you think??


----------



## Snafu1236 (Nov 30, 2011)

cristos said:


> so what do you think??


A while. Too early to post here.


----------



## Vedder6 (Nov 30, 2011)

3 months.


----------



## justsohigh (Nov 30, 2011)

Blue Mystic week 8


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Nov 30, 2011)

6 and a half weeks in. i think mines gonna take a lil longer than 8 weeks... whatcha think?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 1, 2011)

UnbridledCannabis said:


> 6 and a half weeks in. i think mines gonna take a lil longer than 8 weeks... whatcha think?


those are not 6.5 weeks into flowering. No F'n way.
Are you sure there are no light leaks, complete darkness ifor the 12 hrs, you dont go in there in dark hours?
Something is wrong imo


----------



## UnbridledCannabis (Dec 1, 2011)

check my grow thread. no light leaks. never have even peeked at em in dark hours. and lights run 6am to 6pm


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Dec 1, 2011)

UnbridledCannabis said:


> 6 and a half weeks in. i think mines gonna take a lil longer than 8 weeks... whatcha think?


looks like 2 weeks 3 tops...


----------



## jesseluck (Dec 2, 2011)

Bag seed week 10


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 2, 2011)

jesseluck said:


> Bag seed week 10
> View attachment 1915614View attachment 1915615View attachment 1915613


Should have cut at week 8.


----------



## sadielady (Dec 2, 2011)

jesseluck said:


> Bag seed week 10
> View attachment 1915614View attachment 1915615View attachment 1915613


I hope you are in the process of chopping that lady down, she is well aged and begging to be hung out to dry


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

jesseluck said:


> Bag seed week 10
> View attachment 1915614View attachment 1915615View attachment 1915613


I dont agree with these other folks. That need another 2-3 weeks, but you should cut it as it is way to unhealthy to continue growing without going hermie (if it hasnt already).


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

UnbridledCannabis said:


> check my grow thread. no light leaks. never have even peeked at em in dark hours. and lights run 6am to 6pm


ok, then my conclusion is you have a long, long flowering period for that strain. Like 12 weeks. IMO you have at least 4 weeks left, if not 5-6 weeks.


----------



## bgeneb (Dec 2, 2011)

9 weeks in, chop soon?


----------



## MrChili (Dec 2, 2011)

keep in mind I have not used any artificial light or nutes, this was grown in my window 100% organic!
View attachment 1916120


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 2, 2011)

jesseluck said:


> Bag seed week 10
> View attachment 1915614View attachment 1915615View attachment 1915613


I disagree with everyone here. However, she is in her window and you can chop at anytime. If she were mine, id go another few days.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

bgeneb said:


> 9 weeks in, chop soon?View attachment 1915975View attachment 1915976View attachment 1915977View attachment 1915978


I say a couple weeks. I have some that look like that and still have almost no amber half cloudy half clear. So I say 1.5-2 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

MrChili said:


> keep in mind I have not used any artificial light or nutes, this was grown in my window 100% organic!
> View attachment 1916118View attachment 1916116View attachment 1916117View attachment 1916120


few weeks. still see white hairs. Id say about 2-3 weeks


----------



## okami (Dec 2, 2011)

silver pearl at 9 weeks, my first grow ..do you think she is far off?


----------



## MrChili (Dec 2, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> few weeks. still see white hairs. Id say about 2-3 weeks


even though it's starting to show a couple ambers on the main top bud?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

okami said:


> View attachment 1916294
> 
> silver pearl at 9 weeks, my first grow ..do you think she is far off?


that looks nice bro, good work. Not far off no. Could be done, safe to give it another week, but definately close
What is the seed companies rec. flowering time? Those are pretty accurate, I count from first signs of flowering not start of 12/12. The difference is about 4-7 days.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

MrChili said:


> even though it's starting to show a couple ambers on the main top bud?


You mean trichs through a microscope right? If your starting to get amber trichomes then one week. Amber does not refer to hairs (not saying ur saying that, alot of people get confused).
I am in the group that thinks 90% of people harvest too early. A plant can look amazing and super dank and still have 2 weeks to go. Just my 2 cents see if you can get other opinions


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 2, 2011)

MrChili said:


> even though it's starting to show a couple ambers on the main top bud?


ideally those hairs will start receding into the bud as well


----------



## okami (Dec 2, 2011)

yes just a couple of ambers showing. seed company said 8-9 weeks but i guessed that was optimum conditions, and being a first attempt im guessing mine wasnt optimum as still learning lol..


----------



## okami (Dec 2, 2011)

i was guessing another 2 weeks ish but wasnt sure..have nothing to judge by being first grow...thanks your all your advice, very helpful


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey do you guys start your 8 week or whatever flower time starting the first day 12-12 or when you first see a pistil? Ive always started it at the first pistil sighting.


----------



## okami (Dec 2, 2011)

from what ive read on here it seems that lots of people go from a week or so after switching to 12/ 12, but am only on my first grow so just saying what ive read!


----------



## MrChili (Dec 2, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> You mean trichs through a microscope right? If your starting to get amber trichomes then one week. Amber does not refer to hairs (not saying ur saying that, alot of people get confused).
> I am in the group that thinks 90% of people harvest too early. A plant can look amazing and super dank and still have 2 weeks to go. Just my 2 cents see if you can get other opinions


Yes exactly, Amber Trichomes through a microscope. They are just starting to show in a couple tops.


----------



## tardis (Dec 2, 2011)

94blowncobra said:


> Hey do you guys start your 8 week or whatever flower time starting the first day 12-12 or when you first see a pistil? Ive always started it at the first pistil sighting.


Its starting from first day of 12/12. 

However sometimes plants need more than 8 weeks.


----------



## 94blowncobra (Dec 2, 2011)

tardis said:


> Its starting from first day of 12/12.
> 
> However sometimes plants need more than 8 weeks.


Damn man, so if you dont start getting pistils for 2 weeks after the flip that leaves 6 weeks of growth??? Im on my 5th grow and have never had a plant go less than 10 weeks from the flip! Except for a AUTO i just did.


----------



## jesseluck (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok so first I posted and you guys said 2 weeks. Than I posted and u guys said a few weeks ago Haha. Its been growing noticably everynight until 2 days ago. No seeds and smelling great.


----------



## thunderbay (Dec 3, 2011)

might not be the place or could be but I seem to have a problem. 3 limbs have leaves with yellowing, it's a very small percentage overall as the pulled back shot shows, lastly lot of the leaves under the canopy are dying, any thoughts ? and any thoughts on how much longer 4-6 weeks?


----------



## boredloser (Dec 3, 2011)

1st grow, bag seed, 8th week of flower. Leaves started turning yellow the last few days, have only been using water for the last week. Almost done or a problem? Thanks


----------



## tardis (Dec 3, 2011)

boredloser said:


> 1st grow, bag seed, 8th week of flower. Leaves started turning yellow the last few days, have only been using water for the last week. Almost done or a problem? ThanksView attachment 1917489View attachment 1917490View attachment 1917491


I'm no expert but those long white hairs tells me its got like another 2 weeks at least. What do the trichomes look like?


----------



## boredloser (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't have a looking glass yet.... trying to keep the costs down om this first grow. I had figured to wait until most of the hairs had turned, but with the yellowing I don't know. Do I have some sort of heat/ nutes problem? Or is it normal? Thanks


----------



## anotherdaymusic (Dec 3, 2011)

Im planning on monday, seeing a few amber trichs on top... what you guys thinking? im planning on cutting the top half, then waiting another week on the rest...or should I wait another week to cut at all? Your help is great seeing as this is my first chop sesh from my grow.
View attachment 1917533View attachment 1917530View attachment 1917534View attachment 1917531


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 3, 2011)

what do you guys think, 2-3 weeks? its on day 45 of 1212


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 3, 2011)

anotherdaymusic said:


> Im planning on monday, seeing a few amber trichs on top... what you guys thinking? im planning on cutting the top half, then waiting another week on the rest...or should I wait another week to cut at all? Your help is great seeing as this is my first chop sesh from my grow.
> View attachment 1917533View attachment 1917530View attachment 1917534View attachment 1917531


id wait at least a week on the whole thing. without a scope its tough, id say once you think its done wait 2 weeks. so wait 2 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 3, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6722980 said:


> what do you guys think, 2-3 weeks? its on day 45 of 1212View attachment 1917818View attachment 1917819View attachment 1917820View attachment 1917821


come back in a month


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 4, 2011)

Been a week since last post, was told 3 weeks minimum, 6 weeks tops, how long do you think now, need them ready for xmas and they need to be flushed, its a kannabia big band
cheers


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

|| said:


> Been a week since last post, was told 3 weeks minimum, 6 weeks tops, how long do you think now, need them ready for xmas and they need to be flushed, its a kannabia big band
> cheers
> View attachment 1918884View attachment 1918885View attachment 1918886View attachment 1918887View attachment 1918888


They're not ready yet, but they're getting close. However, if you need them for Xmas I would just start flushing now and finish them up. You're going to need to flush for a bit and then chop and dry. This takes some time, and I'd say you are already cutting it close as is for a Christmas deadline.


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 4, 2011)

I agree with snafu, there still 3 weeks left for her and then at least another week to cure properly, but if xmas is your deadline then cut it and hang 2-3 days before xmas. you'll be able to smoke it but it wont be the best it could have been.
Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 4, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> They're not ready yet, but they're getting close. However, if you need them for Xmas I would just start flushing now and finish them up. You're going to need to flush for a bit and then chop and dry. This takes some time, and I'd say you are already cutting it close as is for a Christmas deadline.


Respect for both replies, so your saying she's got around 3 weeks till she's at her prime, so waiting till Xmas day to chop would be a good idea, you think I could begin flush in 7 days, then harvest a small bit ready for Xmas day smoke, and cut the rest on the xmas day ready for new yr? Cheers


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2011)

|| said:


> Been a week since last post, was told 3 weeks minimum, 6 weeks tops, how long do you think now, need them ready for xmas and they need to be flushed, its a kannabia big band
> cheers
> View attachment 1918884View attachment 1918885View attachment 1918886View attachment 1918887View attachment 1918888


they wont be ready for xmas/ If you want a sample for xmas wait until a week before you need some, cut em and let em dry til there nice and crispy and do like a 2 day cure. They should dry well in 5 days depending then 2 day cure I guess. 

they wont be near ready


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 4, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


looks nice bro. without a scope no way to say. could be done now, could need 3 weeks. Id say 1.5-2 weeks to see if it really packs on the trichs.


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 4, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> they wont be ready for xmas/ If you want a sample for xmas wait until a week before you need some, cut em and let em dry til there nice and crispy and do like a 2 day cure. They should dry well in 5 days depending then 2 day cure I guess.
> 
> they wont be near ready


I've smoked bud the was less then 12 hrs from harvest. So if your willing to cut and smoke in the same day go ahead, but if you have any information on the strain and how long its been in flower it would help. also early harvest= head buzz late harvest= body buzz.

i looked and big band is a 55-60 day finisher and your at about week 4ish imo so 21 more days is a lil close. but is it better then buying it or going with out, i'd cut pieces from it maybe and leave the rest. 
Good Luck


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

|| said:


> Respect for both replies, so your saying she's got around 3 weeks till she's at her prime, so waiting till Xmas day to chop would be a good idea, you think I could begin flush in 7 days, then harvest a small bit ready for Xmas day smoke, and cut the rest on the xmas day ready for new yr? Cheers


 Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

Samwell Seed Well said:


>


 Need more pictures.

Judging from this one, you're in the window of harvest.

More pictures needed for a better judgement.


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 4, 2011)

*




*

7 weeks on 12/12 bubblegem​


----------



## justsohigh (Dec 4, 2011)

Blue Mystic week 9 I chop a little sample, and it didnt stink, what you guy think ready or not. Thanks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whenever you want. Nice job.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

justsohigh said:


> Blue Mystic week 9 I chop a little sample, and it didnt stink, what you guy think ready or not. Thanks


 Another week or two, believe it or not.

I mean you can chop now, but she's probably gonna pack on some more weight in the next two weeks.


----------



## noxiously (Dec 4, 2011)

Close up of trichs, not a very good pic



Another fairly crappy pic,


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 4, 2011)

My White Widow at day 61, what do u think? i think it still needs another week


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 5, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> My White Widow at day 61, what do u think? i think it still needs another weekView attachment 1920256View attachment 1920268View attachment 1920270


I do agree here.


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 5, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Whenever you want. Nice job.




ok so there 7 weeks and 1 day on 12/12 today just had a look with a microscope the resin glands are turning creamy white​


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put this in your thread, 1.5 weeks bro


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2011)

justsohigh said:


> Blue Mystic week 9 I chop a little sample, and it didnt stink, what you guy think ready or not. Thanks


 
those pics arent great.looks like you have some sort of nute problem as well, with all the upper leaves dead and yellow and the bottom healthier. I have one strain that repeatedly does this to me as well.
I say roughly 2 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2011)

noxiously said:


> Close up of trichs, not a very good pic
> 
> View attachment 1919978
> 
> ...


2-4 weeks bro


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 5, 2011)

arsenal69 said:


> ok so there 7 weeks and 1 day on 12/12 today just had a look with a microscope the resin glands are turning creamy white​


With this new information, I would let her go 25% amber and then chop...might be a week, could be up to two. Keep an eye on the trichomes with a 30x.

You are in your window, so basically chopping now would create a more "soaring" head high, with less of a narcotic body effect.

With 25% amber, you should have a soaring high with some body effect, a nice balance IME.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> My White Widow at day 61, what do u think? i think it still needs another weekView attachment 1920256View attachment 1920268View attachment 1920270


2-4 weeks bro


----------



## mrclean420 (Dec 5, 2011)

Are these ready? Growing under 400HPS light.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 5, 2011)

mrclean420 said:


> Are these ready? Growing under 400HPS light.
> 
> View attachment 1920968View attachment 1920969View attachment 1920970


those have some time to go. Still see white hairs. Id say 1.5 weeks min, 3 or 4 max


----------



## sweetcheekz (Dec 5, 2011)

White Widow day 62 under 1k HPS. Getting close?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 5, 2011)

sweetcheekz said:


> White Widow day 62 under 1k HPS. Getting close?


 pic? whats it look ike?


----------



## sweetcheekz (Dec 5, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6733333 said:


> pic? whats it look ike?


My bad...forgot pics first time


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 5, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> 2-4 weeks bro


 I'm way to impatient for that, next week will 10 weeks its not goin to make till week 13 lol but maybe i'll let go 10.5-11, i'll go by the trichs i guess. i want about 50% amber, right now its less then 10%


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 5, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> I'm way to impatient for that, next week will 10 weeks its not goin to make till week 13 lol but maybe i'll let go 10.5-11, i'll go by the trichs i guess. i want about 50% amber, right now its less then 10%


 nah, rock doesnt know, i say.... 2.5 weeks MAX


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 5, 2011)

sweetcheekz said:


> White Widow day 62 under 1k HPS. Getting close?


 ooooo getting close  i say maybe another week, no more


----------



## sweetcheekz (Dec 5, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6733487 said:


> ooooo getting close  i say maybe another week, no more


Thanks much


----------



## NugNinja (Dec 6, 2011)

Same plant in both the pics. I have done a bad job in keeping track how long she has been flowering for but I'm guessing it has been about 5-6 weeks. Any thoughts on what strain it is? A friend gave me the seed and he didn't know either.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## gugush (Dec 6, 2011)

View attachment 1922437View attachment 1922438View attachment 1922439View attachment 1922440

1-2 weeks ? :-s


----------



## SUPERbudDWC (Dec 6, 2011)

day 51 about 1 more week?


----------



## arsenal69 (Dec 6, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> With this new information, I would let her go 25% amber and then chop...might be a week, could be up to two. Keep an eye on the trichomes with a 30x.
> 
> You are in your window, so basically chopping now would create a more "soaring" head high, with less of a narcotic body effect.
> 
> With 25% amber, you should have a soaring high with some body effect, a nice balance IME.


thanks pal


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

gugush said:


> View attachment 1922437View attachment 1922438View attachment 1922439View attachment 1922440
> 
> 1-2 weeks ? :-s


 i tink your right lol


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

SUPERbudDWC said:


> day 51 about 1 more week?


 now or a week your in the beginning of your window


----------



## af571 (Dec 6, 2011)

hey RIU i was just wondering if you guys think i should pull these now or wait a few days? and do you guys think i should put them into dark for a couple of days? trichs are mostly cloudy a little clear and about 5% amber. this is day 55 and the strain is sweet deep grapefruit. thanks!


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 6, 2011)

just seeing if im done / alllllllmost done.

im thinking today/tonight?
what do you think?


----------



## snoopyluv188 (Dec 6, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> 2 weeks, maybe even three.


Hey snafu its been 15 days since u took a look at my babies what about now? all the leaves of the blue widow are turning yellow and falling off and the other three super bud are just chillin... i kind of wanna cut em down soon because of the holidays and i dont want my family to smell that POTENCY in the house hahaha thanks for the info


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

af571 said:


> View attachment 1922567View attachment 1922568hey RIU i was just wondering if you guys think i should pull these now or wait a few days? and do you guys think i should put them into dark for a couple of days? trichs are mostly cloudy a little clear and about 5% amber. this is day 55 and the strain is sweet deep grapefruit. thanks!


well it acually depends on the trichs so if thats how they acualy are then harvest it but it looks like another week to me, but you might have reflowered so it could be ready and ya but it i 24hrs of darkness before harvest


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> just seeing if im done / alllllllmost done.
> 
> im thinking today/tonight?
> what do you think?


ya looks done


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 6, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> Hey snafu its been 15 days since u took a look at my babies what about now? all the leaves of the blue widow are turning yellow and falling off and the other three super bud are just chillin... i kind of wanna cut em down soon because of the holidays and i dont want my family to smell that POTENCY in the house hahaha thanks for the infoView attachment 1922701View attachment 1922700View attachment 1922709View attachment 1922711View attachment 1922712


 looks done lol im not snafu but to me it looks like it could go acouple more days and 24hrs of darkness. but if you ant it can be done


----------



## jblaze28 (Dec 6, 2011)

id say another week


----------



## snoopyluv188 (Dec 6, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6739687 said:


> looks done lol im not snafu but to me it looks like it could go acouple more days and 24hrs of darkness. but if you ant it can be done


ok thnks a lot i was thinking maybe 3 more regular days with 2 days of darkness n chop while still dark what do ya think?


----------



## af571 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks for the advice legilize... not seeing as much amber as i would like and dont know if the lights are playing tricks on me. gonna wait another week


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 7, 2011)

snoopyluv188 said:


> Hey snafu its been 15 days since u took a look at my babies what about now? all the leaves of the blue widow are turning yellow and falling off and the other three super bud are just chillin... i kind of wanna cut em down soon because of the holidays and i dont want my family to smell that POTENCY in the house hahaha thanks for the infoView attachment 1922701View attachment 1922700View attachment 1922709View attachment 1922711View attachment 1922712


Two weeks ago your plants looked like this:


And now they look like this.





Aren't you glad you waited? Look at the size difference, difference in maturation and overall quality. If you chopped two weeks ago, you would have missed out on this.

You can do whatever you gotta do at this point. She is in her window. If she were mine, I would push another week. However, if your circumstances dictate to chop, then go ahead and chop...either way you are going to have some really good cannabis.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 7, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> just seeing if im done / alllllllmost done.
> 
> im thinking today/tonight?
> what do you think?


There's a lot going on here...its tough to call. Maybe a week? Possibly two. I definitely need more information to make a better judgement.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 7, 2011)

Just as a disclaimer...there are no rights or wrongs in judging the very final stages of late-flowering cannabis plants. Some people prefer to harvest earlier than what others prefer, and some prefer later harvests because that is what _they_ prefer.

In other words, it's all about everyone's personal preferences in what they like and don't like in cannabis.

For myself, I definitely subscribe to Fdd2blk's(I cant spell) method of just "knowing" when the plant looks "done". Fdd doesn't post too much here on this thread anymore, but it still is a fantastic thread, and the best part is the beginning pages. I recommend everyone visiting this page to constantly keep checking out Fdd's posts in the beginning, he has some excellent insight and a very simple method of determination.

I just try to help out those here that look like their plants are getting close to finishing by giving them the confidence they need to just wait a little longer. For some, growing is a very private and personal experience, and it is easy to get excited without someone their to help you if you need it. It's also the average cannabis grower's number one mistake to cull a plant too early.

Hopefully, I'm in some way helping to get "just that much more" out of all your hard work.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 7, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> Just as a disclaimer...there are no rights or wrongs in judging the very final stages of late-flowering cannabis plants. Some people prefer to harvest earlier than what others prefer, and some prefer later harvests because that is what _they_ prefer.
> 
> In other words, it's all about everyone's personal preferences in what they like and don't like in cannabis.
> 
> ...


 great words of advice.


----------



## NugNinja (Dec 8, 2011)

NugNinja said:


> Same plant in both the pics. I have done a bad job in keeping track how long she has been flowering for but I'm guessing it has been about 5-6 weeks. Any thoughts on what strain it is? A friend gave me the seed and he didn't know either.
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...


 Can anyone help me on this one, how long till ready and maybe some help with the strain???


----------



## snowmanexpress (Dec 8, 2011)

NugNinja said:


> Can anyone help me on this one, how long till ready and maybe some help with the strain???


Looks like an indica because it's short(er). Not too good on strains, myself but trying to help. Id say that plant is about 4 weeks in flower already. That one looks to be another month and a half to go. Looks nice!


----------



## NugNinja (Dec 9, 2011)

Thank you snowman for putting the time line in some perspective for me, the ants in my pants were making me want to do the cut down dance.


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 9, 2011)

some kinda lowryder cross strain dont know exactly what though, been flowering for 4 to 5 weeks how does she look?



blue cheese clone been flowering for about 4 weeks

another blue cheese clone been flowering for around 4 weeks aswell



this one im not sure if its a vanilla kush clone or a blue cheese clone but it has been flowering for around 4 weeks aswell




all flowering under a 250w in a wardrobe using bio bloom, bio grow and bio bizz all mix soil. hoping the lowryder will be ready around christmas time for chopdown


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 9, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> some kinda lowryder cross strain dont know exactly what though, been flowering for 4 to 5 weeks how does she look?
> View attachment 1925991View attachment 1925990View attachment 1925989View attachment 1925988View attachment 1925987View attachment 1925986
> 
> It looks to me like you should increase your lighting and nutrients. Your lowryder will not be ready to smoke by Christmas, just a heads up.


----------



## proffesor (Dec 9, 2011)

no not quite there as of yet


----------



## noxiously (Dec 9, 2011)

Ice....Day 46


----------



## 442yayo (Dec 9, 2011)

My plant is 5 week in flowering the top cola looks ready but the bottom doesnt, dont know if i should wait more and if flushing is necessary
* *


----------



## hydromaster666 (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey everyone, want to know if I can cut this plant down now. Its a 2 week veg and its about to start week 10 of 12/12. Strain White widow. Pic is close up on top cola. Anyone think I could harvest now?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 9, 2011)

hydromaster666 said:


> View attachment 1926738Hey everyone, want to know if I can cut this plant down now. Its a 2 week veg and its about to start week 10 of 12/12. Strain White widow. Pic is close up on top cola. Anyone think I could harvest now?


soon it looks like it still has to have the pistils recede more so like a week at most


----------



## hydromaster666 (Dec 9, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6751550 said:


> soon it looks like it still has to have the pistils recede more so like a week at most


 Thanks, so all the pistils on the bud will recede when its done?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 10, 2011)

hydromaster666 said:


> Thanks, so all the pistils on the bud will recede when its done?


 most of them or kinda lay flat on the bud, you wont see to many pistils standing up


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

Whats up everyone. I have some autos that popped up about 10 weeks ago. According to the timeline I was suppose to be able to harvest the Royal Dwarf after 8-9 weeks from the start. And the Big Devil takes 6 weeks to flower, and its definitely been flowering for at least that. Any ideas?

Royal Dwarf






Big Devil






Thanks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 10, 2011)

itofficial said:


> Whats up everyone. I have some autos that popped up about 10 weeks ago. According to the timeline I was suppose to be able to harvest the Royal Dwarf after 8-9 weeks from the start. And the Big Devil takes 6 weeks to flower, and its definitely been flowering for at least that. Any ideas?
> 
> Royal Dwarf
> 
> ...


 hey man real nice plants! i would say about a week, week and half for the royal dwarf and 2-3 weeks on the big devil. when you read "8-9 week flower" or "6 weeks flower" usually you want to add 2-3 weeks because the flowering time they give you is estimated under PERFECT conditions so unless you have perfect growing conditions dont expect flowering to be as short as they say


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks man! And cool, that sounds good. That makes perfect sense, I was getting a little confused on why both were taking longer than specified.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 10, 2011)

itofficial said:


> Thanks man! And cool, that sounds good. That makes perfect sense, I was getting a little confused on why both were taking longer than specified.


 yup no problem


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 10, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6753989 said:


> hey man real nice plants! i would say about a week, week and half for the royal dwarf and 2-3 weeks on the big devil. when you read "8-9 week flower" or "6 weeks flower" usually you want to add 2-3 weeks because the flowering time they give you is estimated under PERFECT conditions so unless you have perfect growing conditions dont expect flowering to be as short as they say


I have to disagree. I have heard that if lighting is insufficient it will take longer to flower. But I dont think other conditions can change the ammount of time it takes a plant to finish. That said, I have never heard of a plant finishing flowering in 6 weeks. That company probably strait up lied


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 10, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> I have to disagree. I have heard that if lighting is insufficient it will take longer to flower. But I dont think other conditions can change the ammount of time it takes a plant to finish. That said, I have never heard of a plant finishing flowering in 6 weeks. That company probably strait up lied


 ya plenty of light in the exactly right spectrum for the stage of growth falls under perfect conditions


----------



## itofficial (Dec 10, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> I have to disagree. I have heard that if lighting is insufficient it will take longer to flower. But I dont think other conditions can change the ammount of time it takes a plant to finish. That said, I have never heard of a plant finishing flowering in 6 weeks. That company probably strait up lied


She's an autoflower. So Im guessing they mean at the first signs of flowering, it'll take 6 more weeks?


----------



## neved (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys 
How much I should wait for them?
Best wishes


----------



## Jalamar (Dec 11, 2011)

hi guys need some advice its big bang auto at day 52 of flowering it started to make new white pistils about 5-6 days ago and its swollen up abit after that the fan leaves started to yellow at the same time but most are still green

i would like to get atleast small amount to dry before christmas and let rest ripen abit longer unless its too far from ready?


----------



## rock lobster (Dec 11, 2011)

*Plant 1*







*Plant 2
*


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 11, 2011)

itofficial said:


> She's an autoflower. So Im guessing they mean at the first signs of flowering, it'll take 6 more weeks?


it could. there are 12 weeks flowering plants. its gonna be at least 3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 11, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey guys
> How much I should wait for them?
> Best wishesView attachment 1928545View attachment 1928546View attachment 1928547View attachment 1928548View attachment 1928549View attachment 1928550View attachment 1928552View attachment 1928553View attachment 1928554View attachment 1928555


looks pretty good. id say 2-4 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 11, 2011)

Jalamar said:


> hi guys need some advice its big bang auto at day 52 of flowering it started to make new white pistils about 5-6 days ago and its swollen up abit after that the fan leaves started to yellow at the same time but most are still green
> 
> i would like to get atleast small amount to dry before christmas and let rest ripen abit longer unless its too far from ready?
> 
> View attachment 1928828View attachment 1928829View attachment 1928830View attachment 1928831View attachment 1928832View attachment 1928833


cant tell from the pics


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 11, 2011)

rock lobster said:


> *Plant 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


5-10 weeks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey guys
> How much I should wait for them?
> Best wishesView attachment 1928545View attachment 1928546View attachment 1928547View attachment 1928548View attachment 1928549View attachment 1928550View attachment 1928552View attachment 1928553View attachment 1928554View attachment 1928555



about two weeks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

Jalamar said:


> hi guys need some advice its big bang auto at day 52 of flowering it started to make new white pistils about 5-6 days ago and its swollen up abit after that the fan leaves started to yellow at the same time but most are still green
> 
> i would like to get atleast small amount to dry before christmas and let rest ripen abit longer unless its too far from ready?
> 
> View attachment 1928828View attachment 1928829View attachment 1928830View attachment 1928831View attachment 1928832View attachment 1928833


2-3 weeks from what i can see but better pics would help


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 11, 2011)

rock lobster said:


> *Plant 1*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you got a bit for both of them, once like half of the hairs turn brown check back in here


----------



## Jalamar (Dec 12, 2011)

hmm:/ i was pretty sure its max week and half left, its supposed to be 6-8week strain 3 days from now 15th is exactly 8weeks and most pistils are not erect anymore and its loosing color

ill try to take better pictures with something to compare size. red hps mixed with blue cfl fucks up the pictures, thanks for replying legilizeit


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 12, 2011)

you've got at least 3 weeks left

be glad, bro. you wouldn't want to cut and dry now. you'd end up with a very little yield


----------



## Jalamar (Dec 12, 2011)

some better pics, marcu5 yep i want max yield, its my first grow and only one autoflower plant, i shouldve put two. i was just hoping to give some as christmas present for friends :/ looks like its not gonna happen
i think ill get cola or two when its 10% amber? and let rest ripen to about 50%amber there is about 15 taller colas+ smaller ones so it would be just 1/15 of the total yield


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

Jalamar said:


> some better pics, marcu5 yep i want max yield, its my first grow and only one autoflower plant, i shouldve put two. i was just hoping to give some as christmas present for friends :/ looks like its not gonna happen
> i think ill get cola or two when its 10% amber? and let rest ripen to about 50%amber there is about 15 taller colas+ smaller ones so it would be just 1/15 of the total yield
> 
> View attachment 1930722View attachment 1930723View attachment 1930724


well with the new pics looks like 1-2 weeks not 2-3 almost done lol


----------



## Jalamar (Dec 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6762490 said:


> well with the new pics looks like 1-2 weeks not 2-3 almost done lol


thanks ill check the trichomes every day from now on, i should know by now what to look for but i guess i just needed someone to reassure me its not done

thanks again


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

View attachment 1930819heres some tips


----------



## thunderbay (Dec 12, 2011)

*

thinking about 30 more days here.....opinions ?
here is 43 days in flower, buds are super sticky and stinky I bought a 100x scope lots of clear triches seems to have some nute burn in spots have backed off nutes for now only using ph'd water
crusing along however one of the plants in my party cup grow is mighty suspicious maybe hermie but can't get a decent pic (shit cam) so here go​
​
*


----------



## alantor (Dec 12, 2011)

How much longer until this one is ready to chop?


----------



## python89 (Dec 12, 2011)

Super silver haze, 13 weeks flowering, two more?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

alantor said:


> View attachment 1931071How much longer until this one is ready to chop?


some good looking bud, id say.. 1 maby 1 and a half weeks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

python89 said:


> Super silver haze, 13 weeks flowering, two more?
> 
> View attachment 1931152View attachment 1931153View attachment 1931154


nah maybe acouple more days imo


----------



## conscript (Dec 12, 2011)

10 1/2 weeks. thoughts?

sorry for pic quality


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 12, 2011)

Whats my eta?
i wanna cut it now,lol but i think i'll wait till the weekend what do u guys think


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 12, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6762490 said:


> well with the new pics looks like 1-2 weeks not 2-3 almost done lol


yeah, i agree. the new pics look a bit more mature. probably around 1-2 weeks left, are you flushing yet?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

conscript said:


> 10 1/2 weeks. thoughts?
> 
> sorry for pic quality


hard to tell, 2-3 weeks i think


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

Beansfranklin said:


> Whats my eta?
> i wanna cut it now,lol but i think i'll wait till the weekend what do u guys think


ya like a couple more days for a final touch


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 12, 2011)

marcu5 said:


> yeah, i agree. the new pics look a bit more mature. probably around 1-2 weeks left, are you flushing yet?


yup started like 5 days ago and have like a week left


----------



## neved (Dec 13, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6760050 said:


> about two weeks


Ty dude...
I get calm by your answer ....
Best wishes


----------



## neved (Dec 13, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey guys
> How much I should wait for them?
> Best wishesView attachment 1928545View attachment 1928546View attachment 1928547View attachment 1928548View attachment 1928549View attachment 1928550View attachment 1928552View attachment 1928553View attachment 1928554View attachment 1928555


-----
Hey Dude
Another ? is SHOULD i raise down my ppm during this week(last week) then going to flush them?
This is my first indoor growing ...
Ty alot


----------



## streets8r88 (Dec 14, 2011)

How much longer ya think I have?View attachment 1934856View attachment 1934869View attachment 1934868View attachment 1934867View attachment 1934866View attachment 1934863View attachment 1934861View attachment 1934859View attachment 1934855View attachment 1934854View attachment 1934853View attachment 1934865View attachment 1934870


----------



## Scotchtape (Dec 14, 2011)

fdd2blk said:


> i have never had a plant finish before 8 weeks. some look good at 7, but i always let them keep going.


I had Zombie Virus finish at week 10 ... they were done at week 8 . But I let them go ..I like getting STONED ...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 14, 2011)

streets8r88 said:


> How much longer ya think I have?View attachment 1934856View attachment 1934869View attachment 1934868View attachment 1934867View attachment 1934866View attachment 1934863View attachment 1934861View attachment 1934859View attachment 1934855View attachment 1934854View attachment 1934853View attachment 1934865View attachment 1934870


looks like 3 weeks about


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Dec 15, 2011)

Looking for some reassurance guys! Here're the ladies. All at Day 49, yeah made to week seven with the first crop! 

Most hairs turned red starting around day 30-38. Isn't that a lil early for them to be turning?

 One factor that contributed was the custom light cycle of 12/12off for the first 3 weeks, then 11.5/12.5 for 3, now at day five of 11/13. I was told by quite the reputable breeder to experiment with light cycle to emphasize phenotypes, finish earlier, and fatten then up sooner&#8230; it&#8217;s also supposed to copy nature a little more than 12/12. 

4 strains going 3 of which there are organic soil and the others hydro w ANJJ.


Here&#8217;s a couple shots. Let me know what you think! And any suggestions! THX!!!!

Soil Mendo Purps

Hydro MP

Soil Pre98Bubba

Hydro P98

Hydro Harlequin (hairs all seemed to turn red around day 35, but at day 45ish I have started to see what looks like them swell and take on another growth of hairs)

Soil Har

Soil Blue Dream (I would have to say that the Bd has the most white hairs left out of them all, which is about 20% white)


The soil Har is the only one that has a maybe 1-2% amber trichs, but DAMN 47-49 days? What?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 15, 2011)

IntrepidTraveler420 said:


> Looking for some reassurance guys! Here're the ladies. All at Day 49, yeah made to week seven with the first crop!
> 
> Most hairs turned red starting around day 30-38. Isn't that a lil early for them to be turning?
> 
> ...


I only quote time frames one genetic line at a time. 

However, I did want to state that your use of varying light schedules might be a little intense if this is your first crop. I would highly recommend growing out a few strains on straight 12/12, understanding them, gain experience. Then, if you really wanted to push the genetic potential to the max, I would experiment with varying light cycles.

I use them myself to a degree, if a certain genetic line calls for it(like thais, etc). However, most strains fair just fine with 12/12 and show little to no difference with variance.

Props to you for really trying some advanced techniques.....but if this is your first crop, I would try to keep it simple.


----------



## IntrepidTraveler420 (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and we definitely agree! The next few will be 12/12, for sure. It will still be cool to see and taste any differences. 

Having used varying light cycles(similar to mine?), could you tell me how long you let them go before chopping them? S, I, I/S, S/I?


----------



## Johnycanniseed (Dec 16, 2011)

How much longer?


----------



## Johnycanniseed (Dec 16, 2011)

View attachment 1938577View attachment 1938578View attachment 1938580View attachment 1938581
How much longer?


----------



## heino (Dec 17, 2011)

and if you should guess mineView attachment 1939755


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 17, 2011)

Johnycanniseed said:


> View attachment 1938577View attachment 1938578View attachment 1938580View attachment 1938581
> How much longer?


bout 2 weeks but no more


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm thinking about 1 1/2-2 weeks left.... opinions?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 18, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> I'm thinking about 1 1/2-2 weeks left.... opinions?
> 
> View attachment 1941409View attachment 1941410View attachment 1941411


yup me too


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 18, 2011)

Johnycanniseed said:


> View attachment 1938577View attachment 1938578View attachment 1938580View attachment 1938581
> How much longer?


2 weeks maybe 3


----------



## jstupid (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## jstupid (Dec 19, 2011)

thats a skywlaker og kush


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 19, 2011)

lowryder
View attachment 1943547
vanilla kush
View attachment 1943550
blue cheese 2
View attachment 1943549
blue cheese 1
View attachment 1943548


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2011)

jstupid said:


> View attachment 1943521View attachment 1943522View attachment 1943523


looks like maybe a week or so


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> lowryder
> View attachment 1943547
> vanilla kush
> View attachment 1943550
> ...


low ryder- 5 days- a week (1 day in the dark)
vanilla kush- 2-3 weeks
blue cheese (2) - 3 weeks
blue cheese (1) - 3 and half weeks


----------



## northernmights (Dec 19, 2011)

This is my mystery autoflower [is supposed to be non-auto CH9 Humboldt, but apparently it isn't] and is now 7 weeks since breaking topsoil. Whole thing is only 8 inches tall. First grow ... how long ?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2011)

northernmights said:


> This is my mystery autoflower [is supposed to be non-auto CH9 Humboldt, but apparently it isn't] and is now 7 weeks since breaking topsoil. Whole thing is only 8 inches tall. First grow ... how long ?


hard to tell from pic but 4 weeks or so


----------



## robsteele09 (Dec 19, 2011)

My ak 47 how much longer u guys think?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2011)

robsteele09 said:


> My ak 47 how much longer u guys think?
> View attachment 1943795


small pic but... 2 weeks?


----------



## neved (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey guy
I confused about red circle ...!?
View attachment 1945345View attachment 1945346
and how many days I should wait?https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-25.html
View attachment 1945347View attachment 1945348View attachment 1945349View attachment 1945350View attachment 1945351View attachment 1945352View attachment 1945354View attachment 1945355View attachment 1945356View attachment 1945357View attachment 1945362View attachment 1945365


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

neved said:


> Hey guy
> I confused about red circle ...!?
> View attachment 1945345View attachment 1945346
> and how many days I should wait?https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/467439-issue-my-rooms-plz-25.html
> View attachment 1945347View attachment 1945348View attachment 1945349View attachment 1945350View attachment 1945351View attachment 1945352View attachment 1945354View attachment 1945355View attachment 1945356View attachment 1945357View attachment 1945362View attachment 1945365


red circle means the plant went hermie. That is a pollen producing something or other (banana or nanner is common names);
the response is mixed, you can just try to pick them out carefully, or take the whole plant out. Careful it can pollinate your whole crop, and it looks quite developed


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

oh I relooked, it went WAY hermie. 
Be prepared for seeds


----------



## neved (Dec 20, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> red circle means the plant went hermie. That is a pollen producing something or other (banana or nanner is common names);the response is mixed, you can just try to pick them out carefully, or take the whole plant out. Careful it can pollinate your whole crop, and it looks quite developed


Hey mani will do that tomorrow .Ty for your help


----------



## Beansfranklin (Dec 20, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> oh I relooked, it went WAY hermie.
> Be prepared for seeds


ya i just harvested a hermie i got over 30 seeds from one plant but the smoke is still really good.


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey I figured I would ask your expertise. HOW LONG?

Raskal OG Kush ON the left and NY Sour Diesel on the right.




This is my Raskal OG Kush. Indica dominant 8 week flower. 5 1/2 weeks in


This is my NY Sour Diesel. this is 90% indica 10% sativa supposed 10 week flower. 5 1/2 weeks in.


I appreciate your response in advance!


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

Sean Tom said:


> Hey I figured I would ask your expertise. HOW LONG?
> 
> View attachment 1945783Raskal OG Kush ON the left and NY Sour Diesel on the right.
> 
> ...


come back in 4 weeks. Keep all of them as healthy as you can til then and then ask.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 20, 2011)

fuck. it said 5 1/2 of 10 weeks. you know why are you asking... good sead co's are accurate


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 21, 2011)

What are you guys thinking? 2 more weeks? It's almost to 7.


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> fuck. it said 5 1/2 of 10 weeks. you know why are you asking... good sead co's are accurate


You ever make something that finished ahead of time? Well that is how my Raskal OG is looking. From my research when hairs are 30 to 40 percent brown and trichomes are milky white its supposed to give good cranium high. The longer you wait trichomes get amber and becomes a heavy body high. more CBS than THC. Basically I don't want to take them to the point of amber trichomes. Thanks for the reply. I'm still a newbie. First grow here. I know wrong forum but do you know much about cloning? Been my latest endeavor.


Oh yea. What do you mean by "good dead co's are accurate?


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> come back in 4 weeks. Keep all of them as healthy as you can til then and then ask.


So ten Weeks for both of them? Are there any signs that mean pull immediately? Also, to flush or not to flush?


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 21, 2011)

Sean Tom said:


> So ten Weeks for both of them? Are there any signs that mean pull immediately? Also, to flush or not to flush?


flush idk. But I can tell you better in four weeks. They need at least 4 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 21, 2011)

Sean Tom said:


> You ever make something that finished ahead of time? Well that is how my Raskal OG is looking. From my research when hairs are 30 to 40 percent brown and trichomes are milky white its supposed to give good cranium high. The longer you wait trichomes get amber and becomes a heavy body high. more CBS than THC. Basically I don't want to take them to the point of amber trichomes. Thanks for the reply. I'm still a newbie. First grow here. I know wrong forum but do you know much about cloning? Been my latest endeavor.
> 
> 
> Oh yea. What do you mean by "good dead co's are accurate?


good sead companies tell the truth when measuring flowering time (IMO if you count from how I said).If you have a microscope then go by trichomes, they cant be seen by the naked eye. 

I know about cloning, but search around alot. You basically cut a part of the plant off at a 45 degree angle (I cut just under two fan leaves on the branch), dip in cloning gel (the tip of where you cut), then put it in a medium (I used root plugs). Then into a humidity dome with a heat pad under it, and keep it as close to 100% humidity as possible. Mist with water 1-3 tiems daily


----------



## KushDog (Dec 21, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> good sead companies tell the truth when measuring flowering time (IMO if you count from how I said).If you have a microscope then go by trichomes, they cant be seen by the naked eye.
> 
> I know about cloning, but search around alot. You basically cut a part of the plant off at a 45 degree angle (I cut just under two fan leaves on the branch), dip in cloning gel (the tip of where you cut), then put it in a medium (I used root plugs). Then into a humidity dome with a heat pad under it, and keep it as close to 100% humidity as possible. Mist with water 1-3 tiems daily



hey just adding to what you said. I scrape the top layer of the stem, where it is going to be in your Cube, so it gives it a larger area to put out roots. I dont know if it REALLY helps or not, but it is how we do it


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> flush idk. But I can tell you better in four weeks. They need at least 4 weeks


So they both need four Weeks. My raskal is far more developed than the diesel. Id hate to over ripen one


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> good sead companies tell the truth when measuring flowering time (IMO if you count from how I said).If you have a microscope then go by trichomes, they cant be seen by the naked eye.
> 
> I know about cloning, but search around alot. You basically cut a part of the plant off at a 45 degree angle (I cut just under two fan leaves on the branch), dip in cloning gel (the tip of where you cut), then put it in a medium (I used root plugs). Then into a humidity dome with a heat pad under it, and keep it as close to 100% humidity as possible. Mist with water 1-3 tiems daily


Ive made 27 cuts used superthrive and clone gel along with those pellets that grow when soaked. I cut exactly a week this morning. lost two, have been seeing new growth but no roots protruding . How long do I keep dome on? Also the first I lost n no roots the second I lost yesterday and no roots? But I know there is new growth because I cut fan leaves in half n now I see full ones. Im just worried about the remaining 25 . I'm gonna do sea of green with them they are purple wreck. Thanks toker.


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

KushDog said:


> hey just adding to what you said. I scrape the top layer of the stem, where it is going to be in your Cube, so it gives it a larger area to put out roots. I dont know if it REALLY helps or not, but it is how we do it


I should have done that. I followed someone else advice to cut stem in half vertically toward bottom. The methods sound similar but your way less stressful
Thanks


----------



## La Brigada (Dec 21, 2011)

i was planning on leaving these for 3 more days, going by the trichs almost all are cloudy, still some clear but also some amber...but im getting second thoughts on weather i should leave it a little more
unknown strain, thought it was sour d, but doubt it..its day 52 for her


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 21, 2011)

La Brigada said:


> i was planning on leaving these for 3 more days, going by the trichs almost all are cloudy, still some clear but also some amber...but im getting second thoughts on weather i should leave it a little more unknown strain, thought it was sour d, but doubt it..its day 52 for herView attachment 1947354View attachment 1947350View attachment 1947353


 by looks it looks like it should be another week,


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 21, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> What are you guys thinking? 2 more weeks? It's almost to 7.
> 
> View attachment 1946823View attachment 1946824


3 weeks if you want dank


----------



## Sean Tom (Dec 21, 2011)

Snafu1236 said:


> 3 weeks if you want dank



realtalk! the longer it sits there the trichs turn amber and develop more CBD than THC. More body than head high.


----------



## matticus408 (Dec 21, 2011)

looking at foliage they appear in very late flower, yet they are still producing lots of fresh pistils.
Any advice on when she could be done?
shes at 55 days flower.


----------



## whyoh (Dec 22, 2011)

plants r lookin not so good looks like its to hot


----------



## whyoh (Dec 22, 2011)

royboy12 said:


> farthest one on the left is the latest...how long u think i got brutha??


Buds could get denser what watt light u using ?


----------



## avrum (Dec 22, 2011)

View attachment 1948885View attachment 1948886View attachment 1948887View attachment 1948888View attachment 1948889

what do you think guys? how long?


----------



## neved (Dec 22, 2011)

Hey guys ...
My fault on time sheldue cause that some of My plants are 5 months old and Have shown the result of Die ....So they showed Bananas (hermaphrodite) ...
http://www.seedsman.com/en/feminised-cannabis-seeds-info/
I picked off some of them 


AND I saw this shits .....(female hermaphrodite)


----------



## Enzogrowspot (Dec 22, 2011)

Wow bro, that's a lot of them boy flowers. Sorry for your loss. Guess ya have to harvest or make hash. I would make hash but that's me...


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 22, 2011)

avrum said:


> what do you think guys? how long?


looks like very soon. 1 week maybe.
nice job.


----------



## sirsmokesalot3030 (Dec 22, 2011)

This might be a dumb question but where do you point the microscope to check the trichs for amber content????


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 22, 2011)

How much longer (approximate)? The last bud is on a different plant.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 22, 2011)

Getting closer, need some advice...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 22, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Getting closer, need some advice...
> 
> View attachment 1949840


id go 3or 4 more days then 24hrs of darkness



Guitar Man said:


> How much longer (approximate)? The last bud is on a different plant.


hmmmm about a week on the first one and 2.5 to 3 on the second



sirsmokesalot3030 said:


> This might be a dumb question but where do you point the microscope to check the trichs for amber content????


 just at the leafs near the bud where it gets frosty or just at the bud


----------



## Papaoscartango (Dec 23, 2011)

How bout these knockers? I want a late harvest-sleepy time plant. Ya think I shit the bed?


----------



## Guitar Man (Dec 23, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6816756 said:


> hmmmm about a week on the first one and 2.5 to 3 on the second


Thanks!


----------



## jstupid (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 23, 2011)

looks just about done, jstupid. give it 24 hours darkness before u chop.

nice dank man. what strain is that?


----------



## BigBudzzzz (Dec 23, 2011)

LoL, How did you even fig out how to grow it? LoL, Sorry for laughing at you but its funny! 



sirsmokesalot3030 said:


> This might be a dumb question but where do you point the microscope to check the trichs for amber content????


----------



## jstupid (Dec 23, 2011)

its a skywalker og kush


----------



## Canadaboy (Dec 23, 2011)

hey how much longer on this strain of ak-48 would you guys say I have left?View attachment 1952177View attachment 1952178View attachment 1952179View attachment 1952180View attachment 1952181View attachment 1952182View attachment 1952183


----------



## jstupid (Dec 23, 2011)

thank you very much... this is my first grow!


----------



## marcu5 (Dec 24, 2011)

Papaoscartango said:


> How bout these knockers? I want a late harvest-sleepy time plant. Ya think I shit the bed?View attachment 1950951


wow, nice buds. how long have you been flowering that?


----------



## laywhoish12 (Dec 24, 2011)

you have a loupe ? I'd say a few more weeks


----------



## Canadaboy (Dec 24, 2011)

i have a 60-100x but last time i saw random amber trichomes and i think i picked early. this time they are still clear/cloudy with again one or two amber in the mix. ill wait a week then check again. 


laywhoish12 said:


> you have a loupe ? I'd say a few more weeks


----------



## Bbobbi (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey the first 2 pics are blackberry kush and she looks like shes almost finished maybe a few days?

The last 2 are the bubba and i was thinkn maybe another week or 2? 

what do you guys think? this is my first grow.


----------



## Bbobbi (Dec 24, 2011)

Bbobbi said:


> Hey the first 2 pics are blackberry kush and she looks like shes almost finished maybe a few days?
> 
> The last 2 are the bubba and i was thinkn maybe another week or 2?
> 
> what do you guys think? this is my first grow.


2 more pics of the blackberry  i cant tell if the trichs are cloudy clear or amber


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 24, 2011)

View attachment 1953467View attachment 1953468View attachment 1953469View attachment 1953470View attachment 1953471View attachment 1953472View attachment 1953473View attachment 1953474View attachment 1953475


I'm getting really really impatient...


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 1953467View attachment 1953468View attachment 1953469View attachment 1953470View attachment 1953471View attachment 1953472View attachment 1953473View attachment 1953474View attachment 1953475
> 
> 
> I'm getting really really impatient...



...hey b! Nice work man, and happy non-holidays!  You could chop the tree as opposed to put one up - perfect!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 24, 2011)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...hey b! Nice work man, and happy non-holidays!  You could chop the tree as opposed to put one up - perfect!


Think I should chop tomorrow? On X-mas day? 

I can flip the lights off now to start on the 24h darkness....


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Think I should chop tomorrow? On X-mas day?
> 
> I can flip the lights off now to start on the 24h darkness....



...I'd do it, it's all so plump!


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 24, 2011)

Beefbisquit said:


> Think I should chop tomorrow? On X-mas day?
> 
> I can flip the lights off now to start on the 24h darkness....


yeah looks like your plant is about ready.
good job man. it looks good. let us know how it smokes!


----------



## Papaoscartango (Dec 25, 2011)

This is a Jock H. at 11 weeks. I'd put it at 10% amber.......nervous about over-doing it.


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 27, 2011)

quick update. close to 7 weeks flower. what say you?


----------



## caseyjones32 (Dec 27, 2011)

The bluemystic is on week 7 (7-9 week plant) and the widow is on week 8 (8-10 week plant)

What would ya say? Another week or two as suggested? I havent got a magnifier yet xD


And those are some gorgeous buds broseidon, what strain is that?* https://www.rollitup.org/members/broseidon-404253.html

*


----------



## stonemalone (Dec 27, 2011)

how do you think these are coming along? using a 250w hps in a wardrobe. temps stay at 65 during the day with rh around 30% and at night temp drops to around 55-60 but humidity raises slightly to around 50%


Juicy Fruit - roughly week 3 to 4 of flowering

Blue cheese - roughly week 5 to 6 of flowering

vanilla kush - roughly week 5 to 6 of flowering

lowryder - roughly week 7 to 8 of flowering

blue cheese - roughly week 5 to 6 of flowering


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 27, 2011)

Papaoscartango said:


> This is a Jock H. at 11View attachment 1955142 weeks. I'd put it at 10% amber.......nervous about over-doing it.


cant see anything. get a bud shot or two in at least decent focus bro


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 27, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> quick update. close to 7 weeks flower. what say you?
> 
> View attachment 1957235View attachment 1957236View attachment 1957237


2-4 depending. lots of white hairs and not receding


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 27, 2011)

stonemalone said:


> how do you think these are coming along? using a 250w hps in a wardrobe. temps stay at 65 during the day with rh around 30% and at night temp drops to around 55-60 but humidity raises slightly to around 50%
> 
> 
> Juicy Fruit - roughly week 3 to 4 of flowering
> ...


all have 2 weeks at least


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks rock for the estimate. I'm so impatient! 4 weeks would suck haha



caseyjones32 said:


> And those are some gorgeous buds broseidon, what strain is that?


bagseed lol. It's my first grow but I'm thinking I'll re-veg and take clones from her. Thanks for the compliment though! yours are looking quite tasty too


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 27, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> quick update. close to 7 weeks flower. what say you?



looks good! looks like 3 to 4 more weeks. see how those couple fan leaves are yellow in the first pic? you'll wan to kill the nutes and let all those fan leaves turn color and eventually fall off. which they'll probably start falling off in about 3 weeks or so.
looks good mate!


----------



## JamCE (Dec 28, 2011)

Bookmarking this thread...great service your providing bro...if i could pass something through the computer I would for your efforts!


----------



## thunderbay (Dec 28, 2011)

not sure what to think, there sems to be 0 growth the last couple weeks, the triches seem to stay clear to cloudy, thinking it's time to pull the plug on this one !


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 28, 2011)

thunderbay said:


> not sure what to think, there sems to be 0 growth the last couple weeks, the triches seem to stay clear to cloudy, thinking it's time to pull the plug on this one !


like i said on high's thread,, 


&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6838643 said:


> wait it out last few weeks are really what kick it from clear to cloudy and amber


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 28, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6838650 said:


> like i said on high's thread,,


totally!!
its just the plants strange ways. trust XxlegilizeitxX if you wait a little longer and let the plant do its thing you'll be alright mate


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 29, 2011)

here we have tangerine dream, switched to 12/12 at the 1st of nov, pics taken from a lower popcorn bud do u need to see a cola too? lights are off just now but i can get a cola shot to u tomoz. i was thinking about 2 weeks which means 3 in actuality eh ?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> quick update. close to 7 weeks flower. what say you?
> 
> View attachment 1957235View attachment 1957236View attachment 1957237


2-3 weeks.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> here we have tangerine dream, switched to 12/12 at the 1st of nov, pics taken from a lower popcorn bud do u need to see a cola too? lights are off just now but i can get a cola shot to u tomoz. i was thinking about 2 weeks which means 3 in actuality eh ?


Tangerine Dream is a powerful lot...I have grown her out twice, two different packs. She takes a while. I would honestly say another 2-3 weeks, siding more towards three weeks. Don't cull her early....she has some nice genetics that really peak towards the end.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 29, 2011)

yea, thought as much. boy the time sure drags at this stage


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> yea, thought as much. boy the time sure drags at this stage


It's worth it in the end....the biggest lesson I have learned from Cannabis horticulture is....patience.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 29, 2011)

lol i need a local community to do pre-emptive swapsies with!


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Dec 29, 2011)

Its been about 60 days for this autoflowering lowryder. I got it from my friend so I am not sure which strain of lowryder it is. However, he got his seeds from the tude so Im sure they are legit. And from the way my lil girl looks, Id say the genetics are just fine.


----------



## rocknratm (Dec 29, 2011)

Bluntski McBluntersons said:


> Its been about 60 days for this autoflowering lowryder. I got it from my friend so I am not sure which strain of lowryder it is. However, he got his seeds from the tude so Im sure they are legit. And from the way my lil girl looks, Id say the genetics are just fine.


you have at least 2 weeks imo. id guess 3 but come back in 2


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Dec 29, 2011)

rocknratm said:


> you have at least 2 weeks imo. id guess 3 but come back in 2


Will do! I appreciate it, Ill post pics in 2 weeks from today


----------



## sweetcheekz (Dec 29, 2011)

White Widow 
Week 12 (I know) and trichomes still won't turn amber. I harvested the other 3 plants that were in this bunch a couple weeks ago, but wanted to let one go to see if she'd get really amber trichs. They are mostly cloudly, one or two amber ones thrown in....whats the problem?!?!?

Also as of yesterday some leaves are looking burnt...but ppm is at 500 for this plant now..


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Dec 29, 2011)

Only question I have now is to flush, or not to flush!!! haha


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 29, 2011)

sweetcheekz said:


> White Widow
> Week 12 (I know) and trichomes still won't turn amber. I harvested the other 3 plants that were in this bunch a couple weeks ago, but wanted to let one go to see if she'd get really amber trichs. They are mostly cloudly, one or two amber ones thrown in....whats the problem?!?!?
> 
> Also as of yesterday some leaves are looking burnt...but ppm is at 500 for this plant now..


thats on FAT plant lol id sayyy 1-2 weeks at most +rep


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 29, 2011)

Bluntski McBluntersons said:


> Only question I have now is to flush, or not to flush!!! haha


flush in a week and a half


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 29, 2011)

View attachment 1962719

What say you FDD2BLK? How much longer?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 29, 2011)

nirvana wonder woman


nirvana bubblelicious


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 29, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> View attachment 1962719
> 
> What say you FDD2BLK? How much longer?


dude how do u make yr pics all big like that?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

sweetcheekz said:


> White Widow
> Week 12 (I know) and trichomes still won't turn amber. I harvested the other 3 plants that were in this bunch a couple weeks ago, but wanted to let one go to see if she'd get really amber trichs. They are mostly cloudly, one or two amber ones thrown in....whats the problem?!?!?
> 
> Also as of yesterday some leaves are looking burnt...but ppm is at 500 for this plant now..


Not burnt, shes dying....also known as senescence. It's completely normal. As you already know, you can chop her at anytime.

No problem with the trichomes...the THC will continuously degrade into more and more amber over time. This phenotype is taking longer, that's all. 

Nice job growing her out.


----------



## sweetcheekz (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks guys, +rep


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 29, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> dude how do u make yr pics all big like that?


double click the photo after upload


----------



## Bluntski McBluntersons (Dec 29, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6845436 said:


> flush in a week and a half


Thanks for the advice, Ill be smart and take it!! +rep


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 30, 2011)

grapeoptimo said:


> What say you FDD2BLK? How much longer?


looks close.. 2 weeks.


(you took that with the lights on didnt you? )


----------



## Vedder6 (Dec 30, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> nirvana wonder woman
> 
> nirvana bubblelicious



Hmm, both look like they have a little bit to go.. 4-5 weeks. both still have a lot of white pistols.
good grow. looks nice and frosty!!


----------



## randomhero1 (Dec 30, 2011)

How much longer til this beauty is ready?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 30, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> Hmm, both look like they have a little bit to go.. 4-5 weeks. both still have a lot of white pistols.
> good grow. looks nice and frosty!!


thx for yr time. honestly i hope yr wrong lol. i cant wait to blaze this shit. they advertised 8-10 week cycle. im in week 8. ill bombard their website if it does take that long. but i honestly was concerned w the amt of white pistils, thats why i posted. some of the lower buds on the bubblelicious calyxs are huge. like the size of a pee. i actually cut one off to see if there was a seed in it. its like theyre swallowing up the hairs cuz u can barely see them. got about 5% amber trics. what happened to FDD2BLK?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 30, 2011)

check out this frosty lil nugget. this was from 9 days ago. blueberry
thx grapeoptimo


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2011)

i was going to wait until jan 1 but, well, i cut one and then thought...

View attachment 1964073


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Dec 30, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> check out this frosty lil nugget. this was from 9 days ago. blueberry
> thx grapeoptimo
> 
> View attachment 1963953



i'm a bit high but that looks like mold. i hope not.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Dec 30, 2011)

looks crystaline to me! unfortunately not high


----------



## cagee (Dec 30, 2011)

-----------

Hi guys, so this is where I am now.
Femmed NL's from Nirvana @ 9weeks tomorrow from switching to flowering lights (plant reacted pretty fast and started to flower).

So im having a little trouble seeing the precise color of the trich's, but definatly most milky/cloudy.
I thought about whacking the plant down tomorrow or in the next couple days anyway (new year.

ps.

250W hps from veg to grave if it matters


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 30, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> check out this frosty lil nugget. this was from 9 days ago. blueberry
> thx grapeoptimo
> 
> View attachment 1963953


that is frosty as fuck lol to bad the nugs arnt fatter


----------



## jimmyhendrix (Dec 30, 2011)

check out mine too ^^ she is 50 days from sprouting.



Royal dwarf auto fem from royal gueens 
she had some stressed times thought


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 30, 2011)

apbx720 said:


> check out this frosty lil nugget. this was from 9 days ago. blueberry
> thx grapeoptimo
> 
> View attachment 1963953


You know its potent when fan leaves have resin-curl. Nice job.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 30, 2011)

cagee said:


> View attachment 1964127View attachment 1964128View attachment 1964129
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Happy New Year...she's done


----------



## ifoundnemo (Dec 30, 2011)

first grow ever, put her into flower on Nov 2nd and unfortunately don't know the strain 

so itll be 8 weeks in 2 days, how long till she's ready?


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Dec 31, 2011)

Sub'd.


----------



## grapeoptimo (Dec 31, 2011)

Vedder6 said:


> looks close.. 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> (you took that with the lights on didnt you? )


the flash on my camera can kinda over power the HPS when it flashes it makes for some cool pics. 
Ya I'm trying to create feminized seeds from inducing enough stress to hermie it. I definitely made her hermie. Feminized skywalker beans sounds great. 

Hopefully not two weeks, that'll fuck up my perpetual cycle, gotta wait for some of those beans to mature tho.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 31, 2011)

fatboyOGOF said:


> i'm a bit high but that looks like mold. i hope not.


lol na man no way. i live in the desert where mold does exist, but is not that much of a prob. ive had low rh all the way thru.


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 31, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6849495 said:


> that is frosty as fuck lol to bad the nugs arnt fatter


ya i know man that bluberry isnt a big yielder. at least the strain i got, idk about anyone elses. plus its also my fault cuz the cold air blows in right at that nug. some are a lil bigger but nothin like the bubblelicious and wonder woman colas. im guessing 7-10 gm a peice. this is my 1st grow and ive learned a shit load of shit to do different next crop. like not letting em veg so long and become an overgrown jungle when they stretch during the 1st few weeks of flower lol


----------



## ifoundnemo (Dec 31, 2011)

ifoundnemo said:


> first grow ever, put her into flower on Nov 2nd and unfortunately don't know the strain
> 
> so itll be 8 weeks in 2 days, how long till she's ready?



when will she be ready?


----------



## apbx720 (Dec 31, 2011)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;6849495 said:


> that is frosty as fuck lol to bad the nugs arnt fatter


but maybe u can help me w a decision i must make. u seem to know yr shit legalizeit. so heres the deal... ive got white flies in my veg room. minor infestation, but few are there none the less. before today i saw no signs of them in my flower room. today i saw 1 flying around in there. so my question is should i chop now after a 3 or 4 day flush w clearex, or should i wait til full term. they are very close as of today. the bubblelicious calyxes have swelled noticably since yesterday, but the wonder woman could go another week or so. id say 2 outta 100 trics are amber. what do u guys think about me giving em 3-4 days of dark while i flush, then chop?


----------



## shnkrmn (Dec 31, 2011)

Nirvana Bubblelicious, day 38, but it looks further along . . . .fat too


----------



## thunderbay (Dec 31, 2011)

*

Well here they are at 62 days, plants on the left seem to have stopped growing and are drying up, plants on the right seem to be having small growth but most of the hairs are still white, there are very few ambers on either plant, well next week as in Monday......I'm thinking chop, chop on the left 2 plants​
​
*


----------



## Broseidon (Jan 4, 2012)

This was from a couple of days ago. Do you think she has about a week left from this pic?


----------



## northernmights (Jan 5, 2012)

Ready for harvest ? my first grow, it's supposed to be Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights Fem , but it turned out to be an 8 inch auto ... tried to get decent pics. Can't tell whether the trichomes are really turning amber or just "catching the light" from the orange pistils.















































No flash :





Flash :


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 5, 2012)

itching to chop....


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 5, 2012)

northernmights said:


> Ready for harvest ? my first grow, it's supposed to be Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights Fem , but it turned out to be an 8 inch auto ... tried to get decent pics. Can't tell whether the trichomes are really turning amber or just "catching the light" from the orange pistils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let her ride for another week or two.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 5, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> itching to chop....
> View attachment 1975217View attachment 1975218View attachment 1975219


Not yet. Wait longer. Don't disappoint yourself by chopping too early.


----------



## 504 boy (Jan 5, 2012)

What yall think?


----------



## ruxero (Jan 6, 2012)

First one is a blue dream. Second is a Platinum OG.
Thoughts?


----------



## inhaleindica (Jan 6, 2012)

ruxero said:


> First one is a blue dream. Second is a Platinum OG.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 1978621
> View attachment 1978622


Looking great but You have 2 to 4 weeks to go man. The pistil should be about 80% brown


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

ruxero said:


> First one is a blue dream. Second is a Platinum OG.
> Thoughts?
> View attachment 1978621
> View attachment 1978622


Id say first one 3-4 weeks, second 4-6


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

504 boy said:


> What yall think?


4-8 weeks 1


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> This was from a couple of days ago. Do you think she has about a week left from this pic?
> 
> View attachment 1974181


you have a while looks like hairs still out and white, not receding and red


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

northernmights said:


> Ready for harvest ? my first grow, it's supposed to be Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights Fem , but it turned out to be an 8 inch auto ... tried to get decent pics. Can't tell whether the trichomes are really turning amber or just "catching the light" from the orange pistils.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats a really heathy plant. Id say let it go 4 more weeks or so (3-6 is my guess) and be amazed it should be extra frosty.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> itching to chop....
> View attachment 1975217View attachment 1975218View attachment 1975219


those shots are decieving. Give full plant or bud shots not on micro.
but id say 3-4 weeks at least


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

repost if you were missed. lazyness...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't be much time left now.... I'm thinking they's done...


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 1979573View attachment 1979575View attachment 1979576View attachment 1979577View attachment 1979578
> 
> Can't be much time left now.... I'm thinking they's done...


damn close. looks good, what lighting are you using for what space and how many plants?
Id say get a scope, from this point to another 2-3 weeks it could be done... wout a scope, guessing, id say give it 2 weeks. it looks really healthy give it some plain water for the last 2 waterings let it yellow off some


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 7, 2012)

on secxond thought a week or two. start with just water


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 7, 2012)

It's been on plain water for over a week already.... well, I'm still giving it a 1/4 dose of bud candy.


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 7, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> itching to chop....
> View attachment 1975217View attachment 1975218View attachment 1975219


anyone care to venture an approx time???


----------



## Xsample (Jan 7, 2012)

This was taken yesterday. They have been flowering for 5 full weeks now. red hairs are about 40-50%.

I do not have access to a microscope just now and might now before it's time to harvest these plants.

I have ithers in my garden that are not ready, but these seem to be rippening up pretty fast.

I want to flush for a week... ya think I should start now or wait another week before flushing?

I also took a sample bud shown in a picture. It was trimmed but still fresh...

It's been drying for a day now. I will dry it and speed cure it than try it... CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 8, 2012)

Xsample said:


> This was taken yesterday. They have been flowering for 5 full weeks now. red hairs are about 40-50%.
> 
> I do not have access to a microscope just now and might now before it's time to harvest these plants.
> 
> ...


Not ready.


----------



## Xsample (Jan 8, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> Not ready.


Thanks, but that's no help!!!

I know it isn't... My question is: Am I at a week or so of it being ready?

I guess another question would be, how do you know when to start flushing? I never flushed before, but I want to produce the best so I am trying a semi-flush process. 

I have read pros and cons of flushing and I figured that it's a tie... So what I'll do is that I won't make a full flush (abondance of water), but I'll give it only water for the last week or so until it show it's first signs of nutriment depravaion.

I also gave it only water every 4th or 5th feed during all of it's growth...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 8, 2012)

Xsample said:


> This was taken yesterday. They have been flowering for 5 full weeks now. red hairs are about 40-50%.
> 
> I do not have access to a microscope just now and might now before it's time to harvest these plants.
> 
> ...


looks dank man nice job, id say bout 2-3 weeks left


----------



## VanishingToaster (Jan 8, 2012)

how long you reckon?? approx obv..


----------



## Da.Midnight.Toker (Jan 8, 2012)

When do u think this will be ready? And please can u tell me wot the discolouration is on the stems in this 1st pic, thanking u


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Jan 9, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> anyone care to venture an approx time???


Approx. 4:20 p.m. January 20,


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 9, 2012)

VanishingToaster said:


> how long you reckon?? approx obv..


2-4 weeks bronizzle


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 9, 2012)

Da.Midnight.Toker said:


> When do u think this will be ready? And please can u tell me wot the discolouration is on the stems in this 1st pic, thanking u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least 4 weeks bromosexual. thats minimum


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 9, 2012)

Xsample said:


> This was taken yesterday. They have been flowering for 5 full weeks now. red hairs are about 40-50%.
> 
> I do not have access to a microscope just now and might now before it's time to harvest these plants.
> 
> ...


2-4 duderino


----------



## Tiktok (Jan 9, 2012)

Good thread! Glad I found it just in time. Check my girl out and give me your best estimate.


----------



## Vedder6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> Good thread! Glad I found it just in time. Check my girl out and give me your best estimate.


4 weeks.
lookin good!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 9, 2012)

Tiktok said:


> Good thread! Glad I found it just in time. Check my girl out and give me your best estimate.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1984594View attachment 1984595View attachment 1984598


I agree with above 3-5. come back in 3 with pics


----------



## Da.Midnight.Toker (Jan 9, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> at least 4 weeks bromosexual. thats minimum




4 WEEKS? are u sure? I didn't think that long


----------



## cannatricks (Jan 9, 2012)

Da.Midnight.Toker said:


> 4 WEEKS? are u sure? I didn't think that long


yeah I'd guess 3 at minimum, but probably 4 or more.


----------



## pplayer104 (Jan 10, 2012)

does this look done ? been going since since august i think ? not sure haven't been counting the days but i think its time to chop


----------



## Icculus (Jan 10, 2012)

This is G-13 Hypnotic at about 6 weeks flowering. How much longer does it look like it has and how do you think it looks? Had some burning problems a few weeks ago but they seemed to slow down, will she turn out alright?


----------



## Da.Midnight.Toker (Jan 10, 2012)

cannatricks said:


> yeah I'd guess 3 at minimum, but probably 4 or more.



OK cheers for the reply dude


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a plant that I cant figure out whats going on besides maybe its just a runt... Every branch on the plant except for ONE looks done in my opinion but the buds have not swelled up. The one branch on the other hand looks brand new all pristene white hairs and not covered in crystals (pic before the last) when the rest of the plant is. A majority of leaves have taken on the organic fade and are close to yellow. If the buds were more swollen id pull it... what do you guys think This week was the original chop week when i worked it all out on a calendar when i first planted the seed.


----------



## Roll12up (Jan 10, 2012)

is this done? Just about 9 weeks. blackjack variety


----------



## dzub (Jan 10, 2012)

These have been going 4 months to the day... gnoob grower/possible slow growing strain? anywho, looks like im just about there. what does everyone else think?


----------



## Poopstick09 (Jan 10, 2012)

dzub said:


> These have been going 4 months to the day... gnoob grower/possible slow growing strain? anywho, looks like im just about there. what does everyone else think?


Looking good fellow UMphreak 

I'd say another week to a couple weeks?


----------



## biggums91 (Jan 10, 2012)

HEY this is a plant i started from a seed i got out a some purp strain i was smoking. its under a 150 watt hps with two side cfls(85 watt each;1red 1 blue) its starting on 6 weeks flower now and i was wondering how long i got left? Thanks

nutes are fox farm trio w/molasses in ocean forest


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

pplayer104 said:


> does this look done ? been going since since august i think ? not sure haven't been counting the days but i think its time to chop


1-3 weeks. maybe 4


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

Icculus said:


> This is G-13 Hypnotic at about 6 weeks flowering. How much longer does it look like it has and how do you think it looks? Had some burning problems a few weeks ago but they seemed to slow down, will she turn out alright?
> 
> View attachment 1986053View attachment 1986054


1-3 weeks sir


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

ThatGuy113 said:


> I have a plant that I cant figure out whats going on besides maybe its just a runt... Every branch on the plant except for ONE looks done in my opinion but the buds have not swelled up. The one branch on the other hand looks brand new all pristene white hairs and not covered in crystals (pic before the last) when the rest of the plant is. A majority of leaves have taken on the organic fade and are close to yellow. If the buds were more swollen id pull it... what do you guys think This week was the original chop week when i worked it all out on a calendar when i first planted the seed.
> 
> View attachment 1986112View attachment 1986111View attachment 1986110View attachment 1986109View attachment 1986108View attachment 1986107View attachment 1986106View attachment 1986105View attachment 1986104View attachment 1986103View attachment 1986102View attachment 1986092View attachment 1986093View attachment 1986094View attachment 1986095View attachment 1986096View attachment 1986097View attachment 1986098


give it 2-3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

Roll12up said:


> is this done? Just about 9 weeks. blackjack varietyView attachment 1986247View attachment 1986248


wait about 1.5-2 weeks and youll be happy


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

dzub said:


> These have been going 4 months to the day... gnoob grower/possible slow growing strain? anywho, looks like im just about there. what does everyone else think?


looks good. 1.5-3 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 12, 2012)

biggums91 said:


> HEY this is a plant i started from a seed i got out a some purp strain i was smoking. its under a 150 watt hps with two side cfls(85 watt each;1red 1 blue) its starting on 6 weeks flower now and i was wondering how long i got left? Thanks
> 
> nutes are fox farm trio w/molasses in ocean forest
> 
> View attachment 1986954View attachment 1986956View attachment 1986978View attachment 1986995View attachment 1987016View attachment 1987019View attachment 1987024View attachment 1987027View attachment 1987028View attachment 1987052View attachment 1987105View attachment 1987124View attachment 1987128View attachment 1987129View attachment 1987134View attachment 1987135View attachment 1987144


3-6 weeks suave


----------



## stuntedgrowthsam (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm right at 8 weeks. Was planning to flush for 3 days starting this weekend and harvest a week from today. Yeah/Nay?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 13, 2012)

stuntedgrowthsam said:


> I'm right at 8 weeks. Was planning to flush for 3 days starting this weekend and harvest a week from today. Yeah/Nay?


id say closer to 2 weeks. If I follow how im prescribing everone elses 2-3 weeks. The white pistils will turn and recede and the buds will fatten a bit


----------



## takopoulos (Jan 14, 2012)

These are easyryders on day 72. Breeder says 10-11 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 14, 2012)

takopoulos said:


> These are easyryders on day 72. Breeder says 10-11 weeks. What do you think?
> View attachment 1996928View attachment 1996929View attachment 1996930View attachment 1996931View attachment 1996933View attachment 1996934View attachment 1996935



id say 1.5-3 weeks. looking nice!!!


----------



## althor (Jan 14, 2012)

how about this one...


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 15, 2012)

althor said:


> how about this one...


1.5 to 3. depending.... nice!


----------



## unfort098 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hey I have 2 "cheese" hybrids under 320 watts of Cfl both 2700 and 6500 spectrums. 
just over 21000 lumens. This was my first attempt at growing, its been fun but im looking forward to harvest. been in a "not so stealth" cab on flower mode for 46 days. I'm not 100% about the strain, got clones from a friend and thats just what he told me. let me know whatcha think!


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 15, 2012)

unfort098 said:


> Hey I have 2 "cheese" hybrids under 320 watts of Cfl both 2700 and 6500 spectrums.
> just over 21000 lumens. This was my first attempt at growing, its been fun but im looking forward to harvest. been in a "not so stealth" cab on flower mode for 46 days. I'm not 100% about the strain, got clones from a friend and thats just what he told me. let me know whatcha think!
> 
> View attachment 1999760View attachment 1999761View attachment 1999763View attachment 1999765View attachment 1999766View attachment 1999768


2-6 weeks. cfl grow always confuse my guesses. Consider adding a 150 watt hps at least, they look like they need more light


----------



## unfort098 (Jan 15, 2012)

haha, no hps.. cant deal with the ventilation and heat right now. oh well. 2-6weeks huh? i dunno.. im probably just gonna cut in three or so and hope for the best.


----------



## sine143 (Jan 16, 2012)

got some nugs here. first couple are warlock, others are sensi star. both at the same point in flower. also, little jar candy for you to look at.


----------



## halberd22 (Jan 16, 2012)

Noob grower here. Been flowering these G-13 girls for around 8 weeks now, Trichs are milky white. Bout how long do you guys think?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 16, 2012)

A couple weeks at least halberd22^^ She is still spitting out white pistols, wait until the pistols start receding and reddening off, then start checking your trics.


----------



## halberd22 (Jan 16, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> A couple weeks at least halberd22^^ She is still spitting out white pistols, wait until the pistols start receding and reddening off, then start checking your trics.


Thats what I figured, thanks 
I have a feeling the next couple weeks are going to drag by haha


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 16, 2012)

sine143 said:


> got some nugs here. first couple are warlock, others are sensi star. both at the same point in flower. also, little jar candy for you to look at.


look good, but prob ph problems causing leaf issues. Give it 2-3 weeks or until it hermies on you


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 16, 2012)

halberd22 said:


> Noob grower here. Been flowering these G-13 girls for around 8 weeks now, Trichs are milky white. Bout how long do you guys think?View attachment 2000424View attachment 2000425View attachment 2000426View attachment 2000427


minimum a month


----------



## sine143 (Jan 16, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> look good, but prob ph problems causing leaf issues. Give it 2-3 weeks or until it hermies on you


yeah, there are def leaf issues, I've been giving them phed water, but to no avail =(


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2012)

Pretty cloudy, how many more days do you guys think?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 17, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> View attachment 2002587
> 
> Pretty cloudy, how many more days do you guys think?


post pics of the whole plant. If you harvested now I think itd be a bit early, but I have harvested many a crop a bit early and still have tasty buds.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> post pics of the whole plant. If you harvested now I think itd be a bit early, but I have harvested many a crop a bit early and still have tasty buds.




It looks good... just the trich's are still cloudy...


----------



## ruxero (Jan 17, 2012)

First one is Platinum OG, second is Blue Dream.


----------



## probo24 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is BC Mango at 8 weeks


----------



## Dogwap (Jan 18, 2012)

OK, I made a new thread before I saw this one, so I'll repost here...
This is my first grow, so I'm not sure how close I am to the optimal chop date.


This grow has been fanatically detailed in my journal. But the basics are as follows:


Cabinet Grow
394 watts of CFL lighting (23-42 watt lamps)
Aeroponic (semi)
GH 3 part, plus CalMag and Hydroplex

Strains: One White Russian (indica dominent) and one Train Wreck (sativa dominent).

Interestingly, the Train Wreck is well ahead (at least a week) of the indica-dominent WR.

Took the following photos three days ago. Today is Day 53 of 12/12 and Day 85, overall.

How much longer do I gotta wait??? 
View attachment 2005760View attachment 2005761View attachment 2005762View attachment 2005763View attachment 2005764View attachment 2005765View attachment 2005766​


----------



## Bhobbie (Jan 18, 2012)

Here is one of my oldest girls...I started her around mid october and if i would to take a guess id guess she has been flowering for 8-9ish weeks now. I started her along with other bag seeds (I believe this one is CHeese) under cfls...but they were moved around alot during there veg stage and flowering so thats prob why she is small and produced a small amount of bud...she went from 3 different closets to a whole gro room and now she is finishing outside in the greenhouse...had it in greenhouse for about 3 weeks now
I just flushed her 2 days ago so when can i harvest her?


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 18, 2012)

Dogwap said:


> OK, I made a new thread before I saw this one, so I'll repost here...
> This is my first grow, so I'm not sure how close I am to the optimal chop date.
> 
> 
> ...


train wreck- 4 days or so
white Russian- week and half maybe 2


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 18, 2012)

Bhobbie said:


> Here is one of my oldest girls...I started her around mid october and if i would to take a guess id guess she has been flowering for 8-9ish weeks now. I started her along with other bag seeds (I believe this one is CHeese) under cfls...but they were moved around alot during there veg stage and flowering so thats prob why she is small and produced a small amount of bud...she went from 3 different closets to a whole gro room and now she is finishing outside in the greenhouse...had it in greenhouse for about 3 weeks now
> I just flushed her 2 days ago so when can i harvest her?


2 and a half weeks id guess


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 18, 2012)

probo24 said:


> This is BC Mango at 8 weeks


wow. nice. Id say you have 1 week at least, prob 1.5-2 weeks. looks good. did u cut the fan leaves?


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 18, 2012)

Dogwap said:


> OK, I made a new thread before I saw this one, so I'll repost here...
> This is my first grow, so I'm not sure how close I am to the optimal chop date.
> 
> 
> ...


trainwreck a week to 1.5 weeks. the rest 2-3ish


----------



## Dogwap (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks Legal. It will be good to get the TR out in order to give the WHite Russian a little more light and CO2.


----------



## ruxero (Jan 18, 2012)

What do you guys think? Are they ready?
Thanks!
First one is blue dream second is platinum OG.


----------



## Scupra (Jan 18, 2012)

I know she isn't ready but was hoping that someone could take a wild guess as to an estimate of how much longer I would have. thanks! Putting an expected time in herb.iq so guestimates are welcomed haha


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 18, 2012)

ruxero said:


> What do you guys think? Are they ready?
> Thanks!
> First one is blue dream second is platinum OG.
> View attachment 2005991View attachment 2005992


second ones closer it seems. idk 2-4 weeks.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 18, 2012)

Scupra said:


> I know she isn't ready but was hoping that someone could take a wild guess as to an estimate of how much longer I would have. thanks! Putting an expected time in herb.iq so guestimates are welcomed haha


it seems to be 2-3 weeks in. so minimum 4 weeks max alot... up to 8 weeks or more. 4-8 is all I can say that early. prob closer to 4


----------



## probo24 (Jan 18, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> wow. nice. Id say you have 1 week at least, prob 1.5-2 weeks. looks good. did u cut the fan leaves?


The only thing I cut was the very bottom scrawny stuff at week 2 of 12/12


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jan 18, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah dude, trust me if I ever grow again I'm going all in. My GF isn't too keen on me growing and agreed to let me grow one. I would be murdered if I spent all that money on a 'free' plant. Not that I agree. I've enjoyed the learning experience. I can list about 50 improvements right off the top of my head and HPS is def on top followed by a decked out growbox. I'm doing the best I can with the time I've been given. Thank you for the insight nitro.....
> 
> I've been using molasses during the flowering stage only...about once a week. The only ferts I've used is the 'organic slow release' Rainbow bloom mix...seems to have responded very well....a couple earthworms for good measure... Someone told me: if the worms survive my soils good... So far so good...
> 
> It will sux if it smokes like hay..... but as I said.... its all I gots....


*yeh i know what ur sayin eyedotz sometimez ya gotta do ur best with what u got i was growin bout 3 year before i even got the balls to put a tent in my gaff iv just sold my 1.2x1.2m tent gonna buy a 2mx1.2m tent more space see 10 plants in my 1.2x1.2 tent did alright averaging between 10 and 15 oz per grow which is shitty bcoz they were all cramped up i did 8 super sour O.G kush this time and got bigger weight so it seems less is more so a bigger tent should sort it out i did 6 clones of them og's for a mate he did them in a 2m x 1.2m tent and got 8 oz off the biggest plant no bullshit i seen it i was devo'd he got over half of all what i got on one plant but he had 2 600w in his tent so time for upgrade and this time im sticking with strictly blueberry*


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Jan 18, 2012)

i'm reping u coz ur pic if thats ur woman tell her she is fine oooh yeh id rinse that beauty lucky u


----------



## Scupra (Jan 18, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> it seems to be 2-3 weeks in. so minimum 4 weeks max alot... up to 8 weeks or more. 4-8 is all I can say that early. prob closer to 4


Thanks man! Purely a guess is all I was looking for thanks again..


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 19, 2012)

ruxero said:


> What do you guys think? Are they ready?
> Thanks!
> First one is blue dream second is platinum OG.
> View attachment 2005991View attachment 2005992


dont chop now, good 1.5-2 weeks on og and prb 3 or so on blue dream


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 20, 2012)

Awesome bruv really appreaciate wht your doing for every 1, my turn lo. Nah would be most grateful if you could judge my plant how long they will take please, I have more but only the one are like these and it's in hydro not soil as above. also when should i start the FLUSH.......


----------



## Gimpy23 (Jan 20, 2012)

Skunk is 5 1/2 weeks into flowering. Growing in 3 gal containers with Promix and FF trio. Seems to look almost ready even though it's only 5 1/2 weeks. View attachment 2008505 How could that be true?? Any suggestions?
I know some skunks do get ready in 7 weeks plus but 5 1/2 weeks?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 20, 2012)

Leaves look too healthy for it to be done...


----------



## Gimpy23 (Jan 20, 2012)

how much longer do you think?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 20, 2012)

Could be a week or 2....

hard to say without a microscope...


----------



## Gimpy23 (Jan 20, 2012)

thanks...I'll pick up a microscope and take a look


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark30g said:


> Awesome bruv really appreaciate wht your doing for every 1, my turn lo. Nah would be most grateful if you could judge my plant how long they will take please, I have more but only the one are like these and it's in hydro not soil as above. also when should i start the FLUSH.......View attachment 2008471View attachment 2008472View attachment 2008473


3 weeks min. all those white pistils will turn red/brownish


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 20, 2012)

Gimpy23 said:


> Skunk is 5 1/2 weeks into flowering. Growing in 3 gal containers with Promix and FF trio. Seems to look almost ready even though it's only 5 1/2 weeks. View attachment 2008504View attachment 2008505 How could that be true?? Any suggestions?
> I know some skunks do get ready in 7 weeks plus but 5 1/2 weeks?


2.5-4 weeks bro


----------



## Gimpy23 (Jan 20, 2012)

I know this has been asked before...but since I have your attention....what magnification do I need to get and what do I need to be looking for specifically??


----------



## solanero (Jan 20, 2012)

This is mid week 7


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 20, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> 3 weeks min. all those white pistils will turn red/brownish



Plus Rep+
Awesome m8 just what i thought thanks so kind of you it is, Also can i expect much more growth over the next few 3wks? If so is it wise to start the flush now! I just bought a microscopex30 magnification(I was going to get a high 1 but read 30x is all thats needed) So i bought a kiddies scientific 1 fro My Living World also has LED plus my 8yr old can get to play with it HAHA awesome waste not wanted, lol. So armed with my new ( PMSFL kiddies microscope ) i started looking at $10 bag ov weed i got of Mr Dreadlock Rasta down the line lmao, just to see the difference from the THC/HAIRS or PISTOLS so when i looked @my ladies thru my new toy(literaly mind) i could understand vaguly what i'm looking out for and just would like to say HOW AMAZING it actually is to see it magnified like this. So through the scope i could see that the THC was like see thru drops of rain and the pistols/hairs where the tips where and on the smaller thinner hair where amberish/reddish and obviously i need to what for the lil crystals to go cloudy instead of clear is that correct m8 as i'm still learning more each day Thanx once again


----------



## wickedsv (Jan 21, 2012)

These pictures aren't the best, but any idea when these should be good to harvest?



EDIT: About 7 and a half weeks into flower.


----------



## HPS400power (Jan 21, 2012)

2-3 weeks in my opinion


----------



## wickedsv (Jan 21, 2012)

Dang 2-3 more weeks? Alright, thanks appreciate the info.


----------



## bushwickbill (Jan 21, 2012)

How bout this one, this is my ak-47 autoflower


----------



## Jug Stomper (Jan 21, 2012)

So my scope is not working correctly and cant go get one tonight, doesnt matter anyways because I have to chop tonight period. However I am curious whether they are finished completely or not. Seems to me they could be but I know the real story is in the trichs, but I would like to know if you guys think these will be any good even if its a bit early. Its been about 60-65 days or so since the switch to 12/12 and about 50 days or 7 weeks from the time I could see flower tops. Oh and the strain is pinnaple express. Anyways would appreciate to hear what you guys think. THXXXXX


----------



## JustCoasting (Jan 21, 2012)

These are good pics. You are an artist at heart.


----------



## Jug Stomper (Jan 21, 2012)

JustCoasting said:


> These are good pics. You are an artist at heart.


So funny, those were with my phone, my camera is broke. Now I know which is superior, haha.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 22, 2012)

Im gonna throw this out there... I learned alot when I was just starting by going through the early pages of this thread, and everywhere in between.


----------



## HPS400power (Jan 22, 2012)

Jug stomper...those look ready to me.. Cut 'em!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 23, 2012)

solanero said:


> This is mid week 7


1-2 weeks. Nice buds! Fade em out.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 23, 2012)

Ok, i just want to show 3 key things that show weather or not a plant is ripened. 
or at least 3 key things I look for...

1. 90% of the time all (with exception of fox-tailing) of the pistils will have turned from white to a brown/red color.
 ----> turn from white hairs to brown (still not fully ripened)--> 
2. The pistils wont of just turned colors but also look to have receded into the buds or in other words it shouldnt be sticking up(the bud actually expands and covers the pistils, this is why the last few weeks are important because that's when it gains a lot of weight)
---> pistils up to receded and laid back----> View attachment 2014949
3. flowers will close and expand into false seed pods. which look sometimes like this


----------



## senorfrisk (Jan 24, 2012)

How long? I was thinking 10 days...


----------



## karr (Jan 25, 2012)

AK48, on 7th week now, i was figuring maybe 2 more weeks, and i always like other opinions. Its a relative compact grow, so its kinda hard to call it. 

View attachment 2019344
View attachment 2019348View attachment 2019349View attachment 2019350View attachment 2019351


Here is a link to my grow https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/496853-spectra-led-120-stealth-cabinet.html
Also one in my sig

Its roots organic soil, under a 170w led (GLH Spectra 120). 

Thanks!

EDIT:

I thought i should mention, the reason im not entirely sure is because the hairs, as you can see, are starting to brown, but it really looks like it hasnt gone through the swell yet, i will scope it in the days to follow.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 27, 2012)

bump bromosexuals


----------



## chronichaze (Jan 27, 2012)

karr said:


> AK48, on 7th week now, i was figuring maybe 2 more weeks, and i always like other opinions. Its a relative compact grow, so its kinda hard to call it.
> 
> View attachment 2019344
> View attachment 2019348View attachment 2019349View attachment 2019350View attachment 2019351
> ...


That is my cat! no seriously that looks exactly like my cat. Mine might be a little fatter but is the best cat around


----------



## karr (Jan 27, 2012)

Hah I have at least one cat in every set of pics lol.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 28, 2012)

senorfrisk said:


> How long? I was thinking 10 days...View attachment 2017450View attachment 2017451


I'd say that sounds about right.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 28, 2012)

karr said:


> AK48, on 7th week now, i was figuring maybe 2 more weeks, and i always like other opinions. Its a relative compact grow, so its kinda hard to call it.
> 
> View attachment 2019344
> View attachment 2019348View attachment 2019349View attachment 2019350View attachment 2019351
> ...


1-2 weeks. Looking for more swelling. If you don't see much change after a week, cull her. Nice plant btw.


----------



## kbosworth9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey guys, I am finishing my first grow of OG Kush. I am at day 64 in these photos. How much longer do you think I have to go?


----------



## Stellah (Jan 29, 2012)

nice....at least a week straight up flush....maybe 2


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 29, 2012)

kbosworth9 said:


> Hey guys, I am finishing my first grow of OG Kush. I am at day 64 in these photos. How much longer do you think I have to go?
> View attachment 2026078View attachment 2026079View attachment 2026080View attachment 2026081View attachment 2026082View attachment 2026083View attachment 2026084


Two weeks.


----------



## kbosworth9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Stellah said:


> nice....at least a week straight up flush....maybe 2



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## kbosworth9 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I figured we were about 1-2 weeks out. Just have to keep an eye on it. Appreciate the help.


----------



## shadubee (Jan 29, 2012)

Flowering Day 45


----------



## CuzzLightYear (Jan 29, 2012)

View attachment 2026745View attachment 2026746


----------



## Noora (Jan 30, 2012)

how are you able to tell off the pic when its ready? aren't you supposed to go off the tricks, using a scope of some sorts? just curious


----------



## Noora (Jan 30, 2012)

​ heres my bubba on day 60. no amber tricks yet. says its a 56-60 day strain. should i wait til i see atleast any amber trichs?


----------



## perkele (Jan 30, 2012)

day 90 and 41 into flowering  She is a Jane Doe , I guess it's a sativa predominant. At the moment she is in treatment for Ca and Mg deficit + some nutrient toxicity. Gave her a flush and she is better/stable. Please tell me what do you think, how much longer. I am looking for high more then stoned. P.S. I have a microscope on the way. Thanks


----------



## bishs (Jan 30, 2012)

*How much longer?
*

*
How much longer?
*


*
How much longer?*



Taken on day 56


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 30, 2012)

perkele said:


> day 90 and 41 into flowering View attachment 2027606View attachment 2027607View attachment 2027608View attachment 2027609View attachment 2027610View attachment 2027611View attachment 2027612View attachment 2027613View attachment 2027614View attachment 2027615View attachment 2027616View attachment 2027617View attachment 2027618View attachment 2027619View attachment 2027620View attachment 2027621View attachment 2027622View attachment 2027623View attachment 2027624View attachment 2027625View attachment 2027627View attachment 2027628View attachment 2027630View attachment 2027631View attachment 2027632View attachment 2027633View attachment 2027634View attachment 2027635 She is a Jane Doe , I guess it's a sativa predominant. At the moment she is in treatment for Ca and Mg deficit + some nutrient toxicity. Gave her a flush and she is better/stable. Please tell me what do you think, how much longer. I am looking for high more then stoned. P.S. I have a microscope on the way. Thanks


bout 3-3.5 weeks


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 30, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;7025496 said:


> bout 3-3.5 weeks


Agreed.

When I first saw those pictures, I immediately thought atleast 3 weeks more.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 30, 2012)

Noora said:


> ​View attachment 2027288 heres my bubba on day 60. no amber tricks yet. says its a 56-60 day strain. should i wait til i see atleast any amber trichs?


Nice plant! Take her whenever you want. If she were mine, I would take her down in another week. However, she is in her window and it is up to you at this point.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 30, 2012)

Noora said:


> ​View attachment 2027288 heres my bubba on day 60. no amber tricks yet. says its a 56-60 day strain. should i wait til i see atleast any amber trichs?


ya i would giver her couple more days or put her in 24-48hrs of darkness


----------



## Noora (Jan 30, 2012)

judging off the number of posts you've both had, you know what you're talking about. but I've been taught to judge solely off of trich color. 15-50% amber. i read it in the bible too. I'm gonna wait a couple days and then leave her in 24 hours darkness. wish me luck, hope you're right


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 31, 2012)

Noora said:


> judging off the number of posts you've both had, you know what you're talking about. but I've been taught to judge solely off of trich color. 15-50% amber. i read it in the bible too. I'm gonna wait a couple days and then leave her in 24 hours darkness. wish me luck, hope you're right


Number of posts, etc, doesn't really make a difference to me...it's all about the experience man and how you convey that if you choose to divulge it.

But I digress.

It is important to note here that while trichome coloring and development is important, it is not your sole indicating factor in determining the true "ripeness" of a plant. I feel as though trichome development gets almost too much attention in both books and here on forums such as this.

Clear, cloudy, amber...it will all get you high and provide wellness to your condition...and the varying degrees of each are often overrated. A lot of it is true-- clear/cloudy trichomes will produce an often "up", more racy stone, when compared to a more amber-toned profile. However, often times these results are negligible, and the placebo affect remains quite strong with stoners. In other words, if we know that it is supposed to give us couch lock, it often will.

When I determine a plant, I look at numerous factors. Some of these is upper leaf curl, lower bud development, general look of the plant from a few feet back(i.e., Fdd2blk's "looks done" method), trichome development by eye/loupe/magnifier/electron microscope(i own a lab grade celestron actually with a USB imager for the sole intention of looking at trichomes), pistillate degree and color, calyx size, pistillate recession, water uptake, positive growth, fan leaf color, fan leaf condition, humidity levels, growing room conditions, days in flowering, etc. 

So, suffice to say, trichome development is just a piece of a much bigger picture puzzle.

At the core of it, the plant is done when the grower says so. Nothing else to it. However, the signs of senescence are quite beautiful in the cannabis plant, and it should be recognized and appreciated as such. Merely looking at trichome development will not only give you just one piece of a bigger puzzle, but it shuts you out of the beauty of one of the best times in the plant's cycle.

Just my two cents.


----------



## missnu (Jan 31, 2012)

Here is one for you.


----------



## missnu (Jan 31, 2012)

oops forgot the pics...


----------



## missnu (Jan 31, 2012)

Either way I have some serious yellowing going on..I think she needs some N bad, but most people say not to give them any during flower for heavens sakes look at her man...


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 31, 2012)

missnu said:


> oops forgot the pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2031514View attachment 2031515View attachment 2031516View attachment 2031517View attachment 2031518View attachment 2031519


there fine! dont worry droop and yellow are signa of maturing at this point, 2 weeks


----------



## missnu (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks. It just seems like a lot of yellow...and she's been looking so good til now...lol. Thanks for the reassurance. and the time guess.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 31, 2012)

missnu said:


> thanks. It just seems like a lot of yellow...and she's been looking so good til now...lol. Thanks for the reassurance. and the time guess.


have to disagree with legalize. Those should be healthier. Do you ph your water? ESPECIALLY when you add nutes, or if from an unstable source. 

Id say roughly 3-4 weeks. Youll get decent bud tho.
sugar in my water? Hell no. Never heard of that.


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 31, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> have to disagree with legalize. Those should be healthier. Do you ph your water? ESPECIALLY when you add nutes, or if from an unstable source.
> 
> Id say roughly 3-4 weeks. Youll get decent bud tho.
> sugar in my water? Hell no. Never heard of that.


honest, that plants hopeless. Id bet the ph is 4.5 in the soil. 
At first signs of that, I do add veg nutes instead of flowering (grow big instead of tiger bloom). Same dose, diff rations (6-4-4 I think in GB). 
A couple plants I have beed extra nitrogen.

Heres what id do. At lights off, spray dutchmaster reverse. Soak em, do that 3-4 times over a week or 1.5 week period. Before you do that, flush 3x the pots size in gallons of water. Just set it in the tub and run the water through. Then at the last gallon, do a nute mix and run it through (some nutes stay I think).

Maybe thatll make it long enough to be good.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jan 31, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> honest, that plants hopeless. Id bet the ph is 4.5 in the soil.
> At first signs of that, I do add veg nutes instead of flowering (grow big instead of tiger bloom). Same dose, diff rations (6-4-4 I think in GB).
> A couple plants I have beed extra nitrogen.
> 
> ...


i dont know what the fuck your talking bout. plants take energy and nutes from there leaves for the buds at the end of there life. but i do agree maybe 3 weeks and to check PH


----------



## rocknratm (Jan 31, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;7032823 said:


> i dont know what the fuck your talking bout. plants take energy and nutes from there leaves for the buds at the end of there life. but i do agree maybe 3 weeks and to check PH


true. but I want my plants healthy 100% green until about 2 weeks til finish, maybe even one week (shes 3-4 out, maybe more). Rarely happens for me, but Ive seen it on here from some cats....


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 31, 2012)

missnu said:


> oops forgot the pics...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2031514View attachment 2031515View attachment 2031516View attachment 2031517View attachment 2031518View attachment 2031519


Looks like I may have to Ref this one for Legal and rock

Both of you guys are right here. She has started to draw residuals from her outer leaves...this is obvious. However, there are some severe signs of other things happening...wilting, rapid yellowing, etc. This could be a pH issue, it could be bunk nutes, it could also be a humidity issue, a overwatering issue, underwatering issue, etc. 

Without truly understanding anything about what conditions the plant has been presented, it is difficult to simply look at a picture and say: Boom! That's your problem! 

It would be dishonest of me and a disservice to you to tell you that I can accurately assess your plants condition by merely looking at a picture with no other information provided. 

More information is needed to ascertain a better judgement. Hopefully you can provide some more!


----------



## kbosworth9 (Jan 31, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> Two weeks.



Here are some better pics from last night....


----------



## alexgreenz83 (Feb 1, 2012)

heres some sour og i think got light stressed because i turned the light timer off one day. shes about ten weeks


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 1, 2012)

alexgreenz83 said:


> View attachment 2032167
> heres some sour og i think got light stressed because i turned the light timer off one day. shes about ten weeks


2.5-3.5 weeks
i dont think you can a light stress a plant from having lights off for one day


----------



## jamiee (Feb 1, 2012)

Hello can you tell me about how long i have left please? its been in flower for 46 days now it got pre-flowers in veg. Its a random bagseed i found and i thinks its a sativa. its about 5ft and im using cfls, its my first grow so ill be happy with any bud i get. Its been growing slow and the buds arnt verry big


----------



## alexgreenz83 (Feb 1, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;7035477 said:


> 2.5-3.5 weeks
> i dont think you can a light stress a plant from having lights off for one day


it was more like 6 days probably i would check on them fifteen minutes early because i couldn't wait and then i would forget to turn the timer back on and the lights would stay on for 18 hours those days. i have since vowed to not do that shit any more. i messed up then i never grew this strain and i stopped giving it nutes about 3 weeks ago cuz i thought it would be done in 8 weeks whack


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 1, 2012)

alexgreenz83 said:


> it was more like 6 days probably i would check on them fifteen minutes early because i couldn't wait and then i would forget to turn the timer back on and the lights would stay on for 18 hours those days. i have since vowed to not do that shit any more. i messed up then i never grew this strain and i stopped giving it nutes about 3 weeks ago cuz i thought it would be done in 8 weeks whack


well then, that is not good haha


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Feb 1, 2012)

jamiee said:


> Hello can you tell me about how long i have left please? its been in flower for 46 days now it got pre-flowers in veg. Its a random bagseed i found and i thinks its a sativa. its about 5ft and im using cfls, its my first grow so ill be happy with any bud i get. Its been growing slow and the buds arnt verry big


dont worry, that is a great plant and it will gain ALOT of bud weight by the time its done in im guessing 3-4 weeks.


----------



## OBMF (Feb 1, 2012)

jamiee said:


> Hello can you tell me about how long i have left please? its been in flower for 46 days now it got pre-flowers in veg. Its a random bagseed i found and i thinks its a sativa. its about 5ft and im using cfls, its my first grow so ill be happy with any bud i get. Its been growing slow and the buds arnt verry big


Yeah it sativa for sure. I would say about 4 weeks for sure. They will gain more weight at the end don't worry.


----------



## jamiee (Feb 2, 2012)

OBMF said:


> Yeah it sativa for sure. I would say about 4 weeks for sure. They will gain more weight at the end don't worry.


okay thanks alot! ill post some pics in about 4 weeks then


----------



## teddy westside (Feb 3, 2012)

HI this is my Lowryder #2 auto shes about 8 weeks now going by the seeds description it should be a week or less, shes been grown in soil under a 250w hps, its my first grow so this is a really helpful thread, thanks in advance.
View attachment 2036853 View attachment 2036849


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 3, 2012)

teddy westside said:


> HI this is my Lowryder #2 auto shes about 8 weeks now going by the seeds description it should be a week or less, shes been grown in soil under a 250w hps, its my first grow so this is a really helpful thread, thanks in advance.
> View attachment 2036853 View attachment 2036849



all those white hairs, id wait til they turn red. At least 1.5 weeks, maybe 2-3 even


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 3, 2012)

jamiee said:


> Hello can you tell me about how long i have left please? its been in flower for 46 days now it got pre-flowers in veg. Its a random bagseed i found and i thinks its a sativa. its about 5ft and im using cfls, its my first grow so ill be happy with any bud i get. Its been growing slow and the buds arnt verry big


where's the beef?


----------



## donniemcm (Feb 3, 2012)

been waiting patiently to use this amazing tool!!! here's a few shots of my ww x bb...... day 70 of 12/12


still no amber trichomes but I def see changes.... she's close!!! would love your advice


----------



## Noora (Feb 3, 2012)

lsd , lsd, bubba, lsd all 63 days into flower. no amber tricks under scope.


----------



## jamiee (Feb 4, 2012)

dannyboy602 said:


> where's the beef?


what do u mean wheres the beef? lol


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2012)

jamiee said:


> Hello can you tell me about how long i have left please? its been in flower for 46 days now it got pre-flowers in veg. Its a random bagseed i found and i thinks its a sativa. its about 5ft and im using cfls, its my first grow so ill be happy with any bud i get. Its been growing slow and the buds arnt verry big


Hey jamiee  I've been watching her grow all along and I'd def say you've got ATLEAST 5 weeks more for maximum harvest...she looks so beautiful by the way and you have NOTHING to worry about


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 4, 2012)

donniemcm said:


> been waiting patiently to use this amazing tool!!! here's a few shots of my ww x bb...... day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 2037532View attachment 2037533View attachment 2037534
> 
> still no amber trichomes but I def see changes.... she's close!!! would love your advice


LOL!!! Our advice??? We should be asking you for YOUR advice....your ladybuds look AMAZING


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Feb 6, 2012)

TH Seeds Kushage - 55 days.

Let me know when to chop this baby.


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 6, 2012)

Nice pics Buddha! You got a picture of the full plant?


----------



## BigBuddahCheese (Feb 6, 2012)

I do have one of the main colas in one pic. Didn't take one of whole plant as I was worried about showing you guys the triches.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 6, 2012)

donniemcm said:


> been waiting patiently to use this amazing tool!!! here's a few shots of my ww x bb...... day 70 of 12/12
> View attachment 2037532View attachment 2037533View attachment 2037534
> 
> still no amber trichomes but I def see changes.... she's close!!! would love your advice


Another week or so.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 6, 2012)

Noora said:


> View attachment 2037617View attachment 2037615View attachment 2037614View attachment 2037616
> lsd , lsd, bubba, lsd all 63 days into flower. no amber tricks under scope.


Soon. I'd like to see some more amber on those types of strains, maybe another week but you're certainly in the window.


----------



## BigAzzBudzz (Feb 6, 2012)

Love this thread!!


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 6, 2012)

Anyone wanna take a guess on my 3 based on how they look right here? I'll see if you come close to the "scheduled 12 weeks"....No peeking at my journal.....let's see how close you are 
View attachment 2043200View attachment 2043201View attachment 2043202View attachment 2043205View attachment 2043206View attachment 2043207


----------



## smithmark914 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello...


These SSH are day 76 since preflowers showed up in 12/12...

i can see about 1% red trich,

How much longer should go?


----------



## perkele (Feb 7, 2012)

7 weeks into flowering, any ideas how much longer? on the scope I have all 3 colors. Amber, cloudy/milky and clear


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello all I'm new to this thread.



Im going to start using kool bloom ripener tomorrow


----------



## Jacky chan (Feb 7, 2012)

how many more weeks?


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 7, 2012)

Jacky chan said:


> View attachment 2044730 ho
> 
> 
> w many more weeks?


I say two or three weeks.


----------



## Pawn678 (Feb 7, 2012)

*holy-cow these bad boys have been going 8 weeks already in flower.... the strain is k-train in soil with some GH nutrients and some max bloom under a 600 hps. I saw the growth and i was thinking they were gonna bulk up a bunch more. I know there not done...but how much longer could it be? thanks in advance all!!!
*


*and a whole images
*


----------



## cory flagg (Feb 8, 2012)

you got 17-20 days to go. That K-Train is stunning.


----------



## cory flagg (Feb 8, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess on my 3 based on how they look right here? I'll see if you come close to the "scheduled 12 weeks"....No peeking at my journal.....let's see how close you are
> View attachment 2043200View attachment 2043201View attachment 2043202View attachment 2043203View attachment 2043204View attachment 2043205View attachment 2043206View attachment 2043207


they look to be at 7 1/2 weeks


----------



## cory flagg (Feb 8, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Hello all I'm new to this thread.
> 
> View attachment 2044366View attachment 2044367View attachment 2044368View attachment 2044369View attachment 2044370View attachment 2044371View attachment 2044372View attachment 2044373View attachment 2044374View attachment 2044375View attachment 2044376View attachment 2044377
> 
> Im going to start using kool bloom ripener tomorrow


still got two solid weeks, brah


----------



## cory flagg (Feb 8, 2012)

perkele said:


> 7 weeks into flowering, any ideas how much longer? on the scope I have all 3 colors. Amber, cloudy/milky and clear View attachment 2043941View attachment 2043942View attachment 2043943View attachment 2043944View attachment 2043945View attachment 2043946View attachment 2043947View attachment 2043948


this looks ready to pick in 7-10 days


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 8, 2012)

cory flagg said:


> still got two solid weeks, brah


forgot to mention I am running BCN Diesel from Kannabia seeds, hope its fire because it looks like it!


----------



## mdjenks (Feb 8, 2012)

perkele said:


> 7 weeks into flowering, any ideas how much longer? on the scope I have all 3 colors. Amber, cloudy/milky and clear View attachment 2043941View attachment 2043942View attachment 2043943View attachment 2043944View attachment 2043945View attachment 2043946View attachment 2043947View attachment 2043948


Looks great, I'm sure this has been answered but what strain are you running? I am running BCN Diesel from Kannabia seeds. next run will be 3 great white shark, 1 wappa, and ladyburn 1974, can't wait, two more weeks till this puppy is ready to harvest.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 8, 2012)

cory flagg said:


> they look to be at 7 1/2 weeks


close...If I go by the day I saw sex they are about 5 1/2 weeks  But that sure does make me feel good  Thank you! I'll be posting on here in a few weeks I'm sure...lol! Other than trich's is there anything else we 1st timers should be looking for?


----------



## perkele (Feb 9, 2012)

mdjenks said:


> Looks great, I'm sure this has been answered but what strain are you running? I am running BCN Diesel from Kannabia seeds. next run will be 3 great white shark, 1 wappa, and ladyburn 1974, can't wait, two more weeks till this puppy is ready to harvest.


Thanks, she's a jane doe, I guess she is some sativa dominant. For my next act I think I am going with Dutch Passion and some white rhino


----------



## Bluezdude (Feb 9, 2012)

Heya, this is my second grow, screwed up the first one, kinda my fault but also fucked up auto genetics. Anyway.

This is a white widow (afaik not a black one, found out about that after I bought the seeds) on a dwc system with a drip ring. Flipped her to 12/12 on the 5th of December, which means that today I'm on the 67th day of 12/12. My guestimate would be that she needs another 15 days more or less but I'd appreciate a better informed opinion 

Here are some pics taken about 5 hours ago































Cheers mates 

edit: forgot to say she's under a 400W hps with 4*15 W CFLs at 6400K


----------



## Bhobbie (Feb 9, 2012)

A skunk bagseed flowering for 8+ weeks 
When will she be ready? EXTREMELY Skunky smell and REALLY sticky


----------



## DeeN (Feb 9, 2012)

My fmale seeds grapefruit

Day 54 flower, day 61 12/12. I have the nutes fading out now and plan to give them another week or so? 


Tester spliff from day 52 blew me away with taste and high tbh.... spliff dry in 2 days just hung in flower room, quick dried crispyness but great taste.


Tester micro nug pulled today (day 54 flower, day 61 12/12) from upper half.... test smoke it in 2 days time.



Another week or do you think longer? Think female seeds say 55-60 days.... winner either way as its already better than the half ounce I payed £90 for th other day lol.


What do we think folks?


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 13, 2012)

lets bump this baby up


----------



## ogswisher (Feb 13, 2012)

View attachment 2057190View attachment 2057191View attachment 2057192View attachment 2057193View attachment 2057194what are u thinking how much longer or harvest now?


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 13, 2012)

DeeN said:


> My fmale seeds grapefruit
> 
> Day 54 flower, day 61 12/12. I have the nutes fading out now and plan to give them another week or so?
> View attachment 2048980
> ...


I've learned another good way to tell if your budlettes are ripe besides trichs. ...wait until your pistils have curled back into the bud....that means they are RIPE FOR THE PICKING  Looks nice by the way


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 13, 2012)

rocknratm said:


> lets bump this baby up


Uh....your plants look young....maybe 6 weeks flowering? Id say to wait until those pistils start receding into your bud. They may even turn brown or orange before receding  Just what I've learned. I have some that are starting their 7th week of flower and it looks like they still have another 2-3 weeks. But the back of my brain keeps telling me their done....lol! I'm on my first grow too and I've learned ALL about patience...lol!


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bhobbie said:


> A skunk bagseed flowering for 8+ weeks
> When will she be ready? EXTREMELY Skunky smell and REALLY sticky


WOW....you really lucked out with that bagseed  Looks like some killer ladybuds....how are your trichs lookin? It seems that most of your pistils have receded....I'd say she's just about ripe for the pickin  But what do I know.....I'm just a noob. I noticed no one else was answering anyone in here and I didn't want to be seeing anyone picking their babies too early.


----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 13, 2012)

I just wanted to post this link as it may help a bunch of peeps in here.  So here ya go:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/495534-harvesting-timing-hairs-all-still.html


----------



## TheCannabist (Feb 13, 2012)

Definitely not now! Can't tell you how much longer, but definitely a couple more weeks at least!


----------



## TheCannabist (Feb 13, 2012)

at ogswisher


----------



## ogswisher (Feb 13, 2012)

TheCannabist said:


> at ogswisher


 do u think a month? or weeks?


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 13, 2012)

How much longer on this one. This is a lower bud. I will get a picture of an upper bud soon


----------



## northernmights (Feb 14, 2012)

This is (probably) Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights - day 56 from the beginning of 12/12. Breeders website says 8-9 weeks flowering, so it's had 8 weeks at this point. Another site claims an average of 62 days (7 days from today). Would appreciate some experienced opinion.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 14, 2012)

northernmights said:


> This is (probably) Pyramid Seeds Northern Lights - day 56 from the beginning of 12/12. Breeders website says 8-9 weeks flowering, so it's had 8 weeks at this point. Another site claims an average of 62 days (7 days from today). Would appreciate some experienced opinion.


imo way too many white hairs. Id say minimum 2 weeks, up to 4. WAIT itwill pay off


----------



## mentalist (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello everyone.
This is a TGA Subcool Vortex, almost 11 weeks from seed.



What do you think?


----------



## xavir12 (Feb 15, 2012)

hello im new to growing, these are my babies! how long do you think till they are ready to harvest? ​


----------



## xavir12 (Feb 15, 2012)

250w 4 weeksflowering 12\ 12 light cycle seeds of pure power plant (ppp)


----------



## Vardonn (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## calicatt79 (Feb 15, 2012)

xavir12 said:


> 250w 4 weeksflowering 12\ 12 light cycle seeds of pure power plant (ppp)


4 weeks minimum is my guess.....but only YOU will really know when the time is right  I've seen some ppp pretty friggen ripe at 9 weeks. How's she smelling....YUMMMY I bet 

Hint....when most of those big white pistils start turning orange (or purple hopefully in your case) and curling into the ladybud then it's almost time.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 15, 2012)

mentalist said:


> Hello everyone.
> This is a TGA Subcool Vortex, almost 11 weeks from seed.
> 
> 
> ...


least a couple weeks. my guess is 2-4, tough one tho it looks good, It will look ready probably about 1-2 weeks before its done, then more and more trichs come! Yay!


----------



## Marijuana for Athletes (Feb 15, 2012)

hi
this is one of my blue mystic from royal queen seeds. i think its 3-4 weeks into flower and they did say best results are at 11 weeks but i have been working everyday for.... well i cant remember so i loose track of time. if anyone can tell me an approximate time to how long they think its been flowering for would be much appreciated. thanks.
ps im not good with computers and wasn't sure how to make them bigger in the attachment


*









​
*


----------



## xavir12 (Feb 16, 2012)

these arenew photosfor you.Nowwe can see better 
not smell it much


----------



## xavir12 (Feb 16, 2012)

: Bigjoint: NiceView attachment 2062498


----------



## Scupra (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey just wondering what you guys think of these.


----------



## Bluezdude (Feb 17, 2012)

Scupra said:


> Hey just wondering what you guys think of these.


I think they look great! Harvesting-wise, I can't tell since I'm at the stage of finishing my first grow, but from what I understood so far you should wait till the pistils recede into the calyxes.


----------



## frappe118 (Feb 17, 2012)

May I know when mine should be ready? AK47, flowering for 57 days now. 

View attachment 2064347View attachment 2064348


----------



## |<roni>| (Feb 17, 2012)

easy bro's, some lovely looking pics above. my 3rd time back here, failed to return with pics of my last grow but someone here gave me good pointers so respect to those that helped me, need some guidance again, got a AF Fast Bud which is supposed to be ready in 60 somethin days and has failed to do what it says on the packet, so i dont recommend them. here she is


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 17, 2012)

|<roni>| said:


> easy bro's, some lovely looking pics above. my 3rd time back here, failed to return with pics of my last grow but someone here gave me good pointers so respect to those that helped me, need some guidance again, got a AF Fast Bud which is supposed to be ready in 60 somethin days and has failed to do what it says on the packet, so i dont recommend them. here she is
> View attachment 2064353View attachment 2064354View attachment 2064355


Flowering times listed by Seed Companies are given for perfect conditions with the right phenotype.

Judging by your pictures, your grow has not been in perfect conditions...therefore you should not expect 60 days.

It is nearly impossible to create perfect conditions as well as finding the perfect phenotype...but to not recommend a company because of your own practices is not really fair.

I would run that strain *at least *10 more times with an abundance of experience behind you in order to make a solid determination on the quality of genetics and the accuracy of their descriptions.

If you still get the same results, then it would be fair to give an informed assessment to the RIU community. 

Until that happens, I would just keep growing and learning my man!


----------



## Scupra (Feb 17, 2012)

Bluezdude said:


> I think they look great! Harvesting-wise, I can't tell since I'm at the stage of finishing my first grow, but from what I understood so far you should wait till the pistils recede into the calyxes.


No worries thanks man! That is what I have been told, I am at about 60 days of 12/12 so was just wondering how close I was getting! Thanks!


----------



## frappe118 (Feb 19, 2012)

Could anyone tell me about mine?


----------



## MISSPHOEBE (Feb 19, 2012)

.... mine... mine... what about mine....? whens mine gonna be ready?.....


----------



## EugE (Feb 19, 2012)

hey guys.. i would like to show some girls, Big Bang Auto. I would like to hear your opinion about "want to know if your plant is finished"? some information: because of 
circumstances those auto girls were in veg on 18/6 for 4 weeks, but then i had to go on 12/12 because of other plants.. its about 80~ days from seed to them now. Thanks!


----------



## will83 (Feb 19, 2012)

how long do you think i have til i can pick and how much do you think ill get?ill get a better pic in a min


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Feb 19, 2012)

View attachment 2069101HELP HELP HELP me out lol. idk if these shots r wide enuff but its 2 sep plants. been in 12/12 for almost 6 wks. how much longer she got doc?


----------



## will83 (Feb 19, 2012)

it just started looking sugery a lil over a week ago


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Feb 19, 2012)

how far in r u?


----------



## cro weeder (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi,whenever you are free please coment these pics... (almost 10 week flowering)

...


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Feb 19, 2012)

That shit looks sweet! it looks like shes probly done cookin...what strain is that?


----------



## chronichaze (Feb 19, 2012)

How much longer you think on this one?


----------



## cro weeder (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a strange hybrid of Big Bud and some domestic weed dont know which, friend gave it to me
dont know how long to wait because I dont know what sort it is, and after 10 weeks she is still flowering, white pistils still comming out


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 18, 2012)

Help would be appreciated. This is my first harvest, the plant shown got badly shocked when I transfered it fom soil to DWC, so it's stunted.

It's into week 8, and I've been flushing for the past 10 days. The pistils seem to be shriveled up, but the trichomes appear quite clear.

Time to harvest?


----------



## chronichaze (Mar 18, 2012)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Help would be appreciated. This is my first harvest, the plant shown got badly shocked when I transfered it fom soil to DWC, so it's stunted.
> 
> It's into week 8, and I've been flushing for the past 10 days. The pistils seem to be shriveled up, but the trichomes appear quite clear.
> 
> ...


I think they could still go another week or two but just my opinion and preference

chronichaze


----------



## hippiemandude (Mar 18, 2012)

hey im around 70 days had some set backs with mites so went an extra 10n days what do u think? im not sure if i went over or if they still could go a little longer please input neede first grow in awhile dnt want to f it up anymore then i have already they look and smell so beautiful!! just dnt want to miss that window if i havent already HELP PLEASE!!>>???

View attachment 2075929View attachment 2075930View attachment 2075931


----------



## jody709 (Mar 19, 2012)

what do u think?


----------



## Fuck Bucketz (Mar 19, 2012)

I took this picture last night and now today i looked at her in the sunlight and she seems to have a goldish tint starting on the top bud. my camera sucks at close ups in the mid day so i cant really get a clear shot until i bring her inside someday.


How much longer do you think? By the way it is g13 labs sour ak.


----------



## Dolci (Mar 21, 2012)

jody709 said:


> what do u think?View attachment 2077197View attachment 2077198


Couple more weeks. Wait till those pistols resend back.


----------



## Dolci (Mar 21, 2012)

Fuck Bucketz said:


> I took this picture last night and now today i looked at her in the sunlight and she seems to have a goldish tint starting on the top bud. my camera sucks at close ups in the mid day so i cant really get a clear shot until i bring her inside someday.
> View attachment 2077415
> 
> How much longer do you think? By the way it is g13 labs sour ak.


This looks done, if trics are to where you like cut her.


----------



## Fuck Bucketz (Mar 21, 2012)

Dolci said:


> This looks done, if trics are to where you like cut her.


thanks i just cut her last night. Its my first plant that finished with no problems. Im so exited to smoke her. The top bud is my 420 bud.


----------



## JohnJohnson1 (Mar 23, 2012)

so what do u reckon?


----------



## Dolci (Mar 24, 2012)

JohnJohnson1 said:


> so what do u reckon?


Looking good but not ready yet. Those pistols need to resend and let her swell up and mature. I'd say at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## jody709 (Mar 24, 2012)

few new pics,, shes looking good


----------



## inkpen27 (Mar 24, 2012)

AK 47 this is my first grow and i dont have a clue


----------



## grapesnowcone (Mar 24, 2012)

jody709 said:


> what do u think?View attachment 2077197View attachment 2077198



5-6 weeks...


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2012)

Waddup? 3xBig Devil autoflower.. What do u think? Im thinking one more week then flush..


----------



## wannita (Mar 25, 2012)

Got issue with landlord coming to do do heating n smoke alarm safety checks already put him off til 3rd apr..an now neighbour has made comment about smell on landing!! These pics were taken 2/3 days ago..thanx


----------



## Panico (Mar 25, 2012)

Skywalker, what do you reckon?? Thanks!


----------



## streets8r88 (Mar 25, 2012)

Sweet Seeds Fast Bud auto. Seems done to me. Its a runt. Stopped growing at 4 inches tall lol. Developed some really nice lavender and purple colors in the last few weeks.


----------



## streets8r88 (Mar 25, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> Waddup? 3xBig Devil autoflower.. What do u think? Im thinking one more week then flush..


Looks like a couple weeks still. The hairs still have to recede into the calyxes and the fan leaves will yellow and show signs of ripening.


----------



## mrg84 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hello Guys what do you think about my Babies?









 View attachment 2087731View attachment 2087732View attachment 2087733View attachment 2087737View attachment 2087738View attachment 2087742View attachment 2087743View attachment 2087744View attachment 2087745View attachment 2087747View attachment 2087748


----------



## alexgreenz83 (Mar 25, 2012)

8 weeks flowering any help appreciated


----------



## Le pic (Mar 26, 2012)

Mrg84 and alexgreenz83 both of your plants look ready, how about the trich's?


----------



## Meintool (Mar 27, 2012)

how long?? ive been told 2-4 weeks and ive been told put it out of her misery.. i feel she might die if i try to let her go another 3 weeks... all her leaves are dying and its working its way towards the sugar leaves..


----------



## alexgreenz83 (Mar 27, 2012)

alexgreenz83 said:


> 8 weeks flowering any help appreciated


mostly cloudy


----------



## Lighterfighter (Mar 28, 2012)

I was thinking of a split harvest cause some seem more ready then others, but I pulled these for a test smoke. U tell me if pullin in a week is right. It's my first havest, but all the reading doesnt fully prepare u. 

































Here's a week ago https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/514830-how-close-harvest.html


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

Damn man Meintool some nice lookin nugs there break me off one when ur done, but if you have one check out the trichromes on ur plants u think r ready to harvest with a microscope if u don't have one u can get a fairly cheap one at radio shack for like $8 it has 3 lenses 5x, 10x, an 15x, check out the crystals u want em to be almost a milky white color if i remember correctly


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

Maybe any of u guys can answer my question cause I'm not sure what the answer is but say u have a grow room with females that have already started to flower and like 2 wks or so into flowering someone accidently brought a maturing male plant into the grow room and it was left there for over a week, now if the male tries to pollinate the female plants that are already into their flowering stage will they still produce seeds or once they have started to bloom then the male shows up after will it still produce seeds. Sorry kinda repeated myself there couple times


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 28, 2012)

shaman - I say it a pretty safe bet, that you're going to get seeds.


----------



## dvs1038 (Mar 28, 2012)

well its not my grow it was someone's else grow and they screwed up(was their 1st grow) and brought a male into their grow room but they have like 5 plants that r auto-flowering so they were already in bloom when the male was brought in, and I haven't been in a situation where I wanted to see if I could pollinate a plant that has already started its flowering stage so I have absolutely no clue what would happen. Like I told em IDK maybe its like an exercise in futility just like an old woman dat gone thru menopause aint gonna get knocked up anymore maybe da plants like that, or maybe I'm just stoned.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 28, 2012)

Are the pistils still frilly?
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTIEjPSOcnAV8gvENqCuSDvRD_O29BnQOXGs6kCOjNXm-YpKkJatJFSxgYgfA

Still fertile as far as I know.


----------



## Meintool (Mar 28, 2012)

shaman weiss said:


> Damn man Meintool some nice lookin nugs there break me off one when ur done, but if you have one check out the trichromes on ur plants u think r ready to harvest with a microscope if u don't have one u can get a fairly cheap one at radio shack for like $8 it has 3 lenses 5x, 10x, an 15x, check out the crystals u want em to be almost a milky white color if i remember correctly


thanks I've been using a 60x-100x micro scope(it's not the greatest) and from what I can tell the trichs look mostly cloudy still lots of white pistils but I'm worried cause even the sugar leaves are starting to get problems


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 28, 2012)

View attachment 2095319View attachment 2095320View attachment 2095321 
Wohoo just learned to post BIG  Would you start flushing now? DWC. Damn this is a top 10 porn site lol


----------



## abudsmoker (Mar 29, 2012)

HydroGp said:


> View attachment 2095319View attachment 2095320View attachment 2095321
> Wohoo just learned to post BIG  Would you start flushing now? DWC. Damn this is a top 10 porn site lol


you have weeks to go


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 29, 2012)

By weeks you mean 2 or 3ish?
Don't want to flush them for too long, i also want to get the leaf material


----------



## flawlesscrew (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 2098991View attachment 2098992View attachment 2098993


----------



## tagonia (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey just wanted some advice on when she will be ready. Trichs are mostly cloudy with a with clear and a few amber.

Two different buds.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 31, 2012)

how much longer for this unknown strain??? thx

View attachment 2099430View attachment 2099432View attachment 2099433View attachment 2099435


----------



## wesmokedatkush (Mar 31, 2012)

Any estimation on Flo, Calio, and Lemon Skunk?? According to feeding schedule, this is my last week and it is flushing. If it takes longer, do you continue flushing until it's ready? Thanks for the help!!

Cali:


Flo:


Lemon Skunk(looks the farthest along to me base don trichs/pistils):



Check my journal in my sig for more pics from my grow op.


----------



## SoCal88 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't tell the color of the trichs from those pics. Got any amber, yet?


----------



## wesmokedatkush (Apr 1, 2012)

SoCal88 said:


> Can't tell the color of the trichs from those pics. Got any amber, yet?


no amber showing yet, just having trouble discerning cloudy from clear as of now


----------



## jojodancer10 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hello all I did a grow last month with DJ short blue moonshine.strawberry. and lavander.I let them flower for 10 weeks.all of the thc was milky and some amber.I dryed them for 6 days and cured them for 3 weeks oh yeah flushed them for 7 days.they don't have that kick you in the head smell.what's up with that?they get you in slow motion. But no big deal. Is it me or do I need to look for new seeds to grow.I was thinking about of kush#18.Bubba kush. Any input thank you all for your responce


----------



## muaythaibkk (Apr 1, 2012)

Master Kush @ 10 weeks.


----------



## bigroombigplans (Apr 2, 2012)

Here is a white widow 69 days into 12/12. 

She done?


----------



## Mister Black (Apr 2, 2012)

These are 3 of the 4 tops on my Blue Widow plant. It has been under CFL's flowering for 68 days now. The tops are the most developed area of the plant with lower areas still pushing out white pistils.


----------



## gargoyle661 (Apr 2, 2012)

View attachment 2102577View attachment 2102582
I was wondering if you think they are ready? This is a short 4 foot SFV Og Kush


----------



## ricehead (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Sugar kush

Day 37 of 12/12 
I'm thinking another 3 weeks tops.. what do you guys think?


----------



## oldschooltofu (Apr 2, 2012)

Dairy Queen
im thinking 3-4 more days. forgot to write down the flip date...oops.
trics are all cloudy, no amber yet.
thanks for looking


----------



## neved (Apr 3, 2012)

Hey all
Is that wise to have mother plant from LADYBURN 1974(jack herer * ice Dream) and THE DOCTOR(Great white shark *south indian *super skunk ) from greenhouseseeds !?!?!
They are both indoor and outdoor growing seeds....
I like to have a mother then take some clones from them .....


----------



## Wordz (Apr 3, 2012)

oldschooltofu said:


> Dairy Queen
> im thinking 3-4 more days. forgot to write down the flip date...oops.
> trics are all cloudy, no amber yet.
> thanks for looking


10 days .....


----------



## Mister Black (Apr 3, 2012)

Anyone else got any idea about this one? Could do with some more chiefs on this thread too.

Northern Lights Auto by G13 labs. Day 70 Flower. Canna/coco/soil/perlite mix under CFL's in very hot (85-95+) conditions. I believe she has suffered quite bad heat stress for an extended period which slowed her down and maybe even almost killed her but I think I have brought her back from the brink and she might actually produce something. No Tric's to speak of yet either but she is putting out white pistils all over the place.


----------



## Wordz (Apr 3, 2012)

&#8203;3-4 weeks


----------



## bigroombigplans (Apr 4, 2012)

DQ looks nice! yea let her go at least a week. I chopped 1 with white hairs on her like that and wished I had waited longer


----------



## Mister Black (Apr 6, 2012)

Wordz said:


> &#8203;3-4 weeks


Wow a lot longer than I thought. Many thanks for the reply.


----------



## Hotcakes (Apr 6, 2012)

Here we have a Sour Diesel soil grown on week 8 of flowering. How much longer do you think? I am thinking about 2.


----------



## Matt Greene (Apr 6, 2012)

12/12 from seed, bubble gum about 59days been only giving water for about 1 week and half any thoughts?


----------



## oldschooltofu (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks. the 12th of april is prob day 60. i think i was a week off. thanks, glad i didnt cut it.
i think i need to wait till 50-60% red hairs till i stop nuts instead of 10-20% like i have been.

matt, that looks done


----------



## monkeybones (Apr 6, 2012)

Matt Greene said:


> View attachment 211019012/12 from seed, bubble gum about 59days been only giving water for about 1 week and half any thoughts?


that one is very done


----------



## monkeybones (Apr 6, 2012)

bigroombigplans said:


> Here is a white widow 69 days into 12/12.
> 
> She done?


based on the first 2 pictures i'd say you can harvest any day now


----------



## monkeybones (Apr 6, 2012)

caligreenzzz said:


> how much longer for this unknown strain??? thx
> 
> View attachment 2099430View attachment 2099431View attachment 2099432View attachment 2099433View attachment 2099434View attachment 2099435


3-5 days, i think


----------



## monkeybones (Apr 6, 2012)

Hotcakes said:


> Here we have a Sour Diesel soil grown on week 8 of flowering. How much longer do you think? I am thinking about 2.
> 
> View attachment 2109564View attachment 2109565View attachment 2109566View attachment 2109567


i'd give those at least another 10 days


----------



## monkeybones (Apr 6, 2012)

wesmokedatkush said:


> Any estimation on Flo, Calio, and Lemon Skunk?? According to feeding schedule, this is my last week and it is flushing. If it takes longer, do you continue flushing until it's ready? Thanks for the help!!
> 
> Cali:
> View attachment 2100184View attachment 2100185
> ...


tbh dude a picture of a whole cola would have been easier to judge


----------



## Syn311 (Apr 7, 2012)

I was thinking my plant still had a long way to go until I realized I was having a hard time finding any clear tricomes but rather mostly cloudy and a couple slightly amber tricomes. What do you think?


----------



## maxiblunt69 (May 9, 2012)

good looking plants. I planted a Short Rider seedling a week ago outdoors. is AutoFlowering the same indoors as it is outdoors? the info I got on the seed says Indoor/outdoor: indoor/outdoor
THC content: medium; 8-15%
Flowering weeks: 8 or fewer."
I was reading that some autoflowering seeds dont harvest until September outdoors, but doesn't that defeat the purpose of autoflowering?
I thought she was going to harvest fully by week 8. anyone have experience growing Short Rider outdoors? will she bloom in 8 weeks, or will it take all summer?


----------



## swampwater (May 9, 2012)

I'm at 7 weeks and going for around 9. Trichomes just starting to turn milky. Will I make 9 weeks???


----------



## lowblower (May 9, 2012)

monkeybones said:


> that one is very done


12/12 from seed ? that bud loooks fatter than quite afew autos ive seen. what kinda light was that under for just 12 hours of light a day ?? very interesting !!


----------



## Typho0n (May 9, 2012)

Hey pplz, this is as close up as i can get, i was hopeing that someone knew by experiance how close this was to done, its a Northern Lights Auto


----------



## LightLady (May 9, 2012)

hi all,
anyone got an idea for how much longer on this one.....i am in week 6 under T5HO in waterfarm.
thanks in advance


----------



## captainforealdo (May 9, 2012)

thought i'd join the fun - about 7 weeks 3 days in w/fast bud auto thoughts???
View attachment 2160738View attachment 2160739


----------



## Mastercolor (May 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,
it's my first grow and i have vegged 4 plants for 6weeks under 2x400W MH-MH lights and flowered under 2x400W MH-HPS for nearly 7weeks so far.

The last 2-3 days i have noticed 3 of them having a change in the pistils color, they are turning darker,browner color and retracting, all of the hairs have been milky for a while.

A week ago i found out that the 4th (slowest out of the four) has seed pods that are opening up slightly although i have no males and as far as i know its not a hermie.

In picture 2 the indica has already 80% of the pistils back into the calyxes. It will be the first to go i think, i have already started rinsing them through with about 10L each.





The fourth one is not shown in the pictures yet. Need to know what's up with these three first.
What do you think? would greatly aprechiate any ideas advice confirmation or notes to steer me right!


----------



## Heisenberg37 (May 10, 2012)

Crossposting this from my thread, would love any input you guys have. Day 72 of flower.

Hey guys this is my first grow. I'm running 600W HPS in Fox Farms Ocean Forest soil with Fox Farms Trio nutrients + molasses. It is week 10 1/2 into flowering. How much longer should I let them go? Also I'm aware the leaves are really yellow, but I figured it was too late into flowering to do anything about that. I took a look at trichs with a 40x Loupe and I really can't tell if they are milky or clear. I might have to cut some off to try it out. Anyways hopefully they make it to harvest I don't know why they looks so yellow and brown. How much longer do you guys think for each of the plants?

*Super Lemon Haze (Greenhouse Seeds)
*



*Kalashnikova (Greenhouse Seeds)
*


*High Tension (World of Seeds) Apparently 80% Sativa to 20% Indica
*


----------



## jakeshaze (May 12, 2012)

i would either take them now, start flushing now, or if your still feeding please give those super lemon haze some nitrogen, that is why they are so yellow, nitrogen is responsible for the greening of your foliage, and if the leaves die you can face your buds wrotting on ya, i would start flushing or cut them now


----------



## jakeshaze (May 12, 2012)

if they are turning milky i would for sure start to flush them now, and take them in a week, or if you do continue to feed them give them some serious nitrogen, they are getting yellow


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 12, 2012)

Giving those plants niitrogen at this stage in flowering is useless, I am sorry but that is just horrible advice...


----------



## dabumps (May 12, 2012)

Plants us Nitrogen to create "plant matter" buds are still "plant matter" but don't flood her with N it won't make much of a diff and it will taste bad. Go half way with your grow nutes or if you have strait N just use half a dose of that.


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 12, 2012)

Plants during this stage of flowering require very little to zero nitrogen at all. During veg you run higher nitrogen, during flower you run higher phosphorous and potassium. The leaves may start to yellow towards the end of flowering due to the lack of nitrogen and the plant putting all its last efforts into making buds. If you want your buds to taste like shit then hammer them with nitrogen in the last week or two.


----------



## dabumps (May 12, 2012)

No Hammers here!


----------



## Heisenberg37 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I flushed her today and plan on cutting her in a day or two. I'll be sure to post a smoke report soon.


----------



## Mastercolor (May 14, 2012)

She started changing pistil color and retracting a few days ago. 



Really need an estimate on how much longer she will take.


----------



## Guitar guy (May 14, 2012)

Well if the pistils are receded, you can cut her down now


----------



## Mastercolor (May 14, 2012)

Guitar guy said:


> Well if the pistils are receded, you can cut her down now


Are those pictures enough to tell or should i take some better ones?


----------



## caveman420 (May 14, 2012)

what up RIU, need some advice on this indica viper about 8 wks now. what you guys think?? thanks


----------



## smokemupm8 (May 15, 2012)

View attachment 2168131this is a girl before she turned yellow flowers white still.. how long you think?


----------



## smokemupm8 (May 15, 2012)

Thats roughly how my girls looking still has sum white hairs.. id like to see what is said?


----------



## ActionHanks (May 15, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I'm on week 6 or 7, so give or take 2 weeks?


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 15, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> I'm pretty sure I'm on week 6 or 7, so give or take 2 weeks?


2-3 weeks in my opinion.


----------



## |<roni>| (May 17, 2012)

Wassup

this plants been going months, its a cfl cardboard bow grow, nothing special. tried to veg it for ages but think it had a negative effect + the room was cold during winter.
it had been flowering 8 weeks on may 1st so its real behind coz it hasnt been the healthiest of plants but is doing much better these days
shes dutch passion orange bud

how long would you say i have left?



Respect


----------



## mtxdemon (May 17, 2012)

*Hi Everyone

Someone could give the opinion if it's harvest time?

The strain is Fruit Punch and the flowertime should be 55 days

http://www.herbiesheadshop.com/heavy...sed-seeds-2554

Two pictures from one budd
 


Tomorrow will be the day 55?
Should I harvest tmwr this plant?

Thanks everyone​





*


----------



## yakitori (May 18, 2012)

Aloha my brothas!

Short time lurker and helping father.... Kids did a first time grow and have 3 working. 1 in the dark preparing to harvest and 2 in the waiting for your inputs. Any help appreciated to pass on to my sons.

We have one in the the semi dark room in the shed, sorry if the pics didn't come out well. Any thoughts on what to do next time?



Below are remaining 2 plants.

Here's the first, I'm thinking maybe a week?



the 2nd.... anytime soon?


lastly any additional pruning needed while waiting to harvest?

mahalos to all!


----------



## goonzgrow (May 20, 2012)

Hey guys, could use a little help... how much longer til harvest would you say from these nugshots? 


Thanks!


----------



## Mtn2Sea (May 20, 2012)

First plant. How long you think she's got?


----------



## donniemcm (May 21, 2012)

always my fav time of growing when it's time to post a pic here!!!
I'm guessing 10-14 days maybe.... but I trust your opinion more...lol!


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 21, 2012)

donniemcm said:


> always my fav time of growing when it's time to post a pic here!!!
> I'm guessing 10-14 days maybe.... but I trust your opinion more...lol!
> View attachment 2178648View attachment 2178650


I would lean more towards the 14 day side myself, possibly even more.


----------



## |<roni>| (May 22, 2012)

wassup posted here a few days ago, could really do with a response, how long would you guys say she has left, i need have time to flush it properly, id like a heady high aswell so id like an earlier harvest


----------



## masterchief910 (May 22, 2012)

Here's my Connie Chung at day 51 of flower. How much longer do you think?


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 22, 2012)

3-4-5 weeks for both of you above ^^^ is my guess. They look to be about half way through the flowering stage.


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (May 23, 2012)

Hey Rocpilefjsj, I need your help determining when I should start the downing process with my Master Kush. Here are some pictures of my Master Kush about 60 days of flowering, I think I have 2-3 weeks. How long do you think I have to go?


----------



## rocpilefsj (May 23, 2012)

When did you start your flowering count? From the time you flipped the lights? They just don't look like they have been flowering for two months is all. I would say 3 weeks, maybe 4.


----------



## plz (May 24, 2012)

hi all. This is my first ever grow and I am midway through my 6th week of flowering with a few different strains. 1 Northern Lights, one Big Bud, and 3 Bomb Berry. the NL I've noticed has most of the pistils retracted. These are growing under a 400W HPS in a hydro flood+drain tray. Using botanicare nutes + bloombastic. What do you think for how long is left? Also since I've never been this far along before, does anyone have a crude rough idea of how much these look like they may yield? I keep having some pretty low expectations.


----------



## kevb123 (May 24, 2012)

plz said:


> hi all. This is my first ever grow and I am midway through my 6th week of flowering with a few different strains. 1 Northern Lights, one Big Bud, and 3 Bomb Berry. the NL I've noticed has most of the pistils retracted. These are growing under a 400W HPS in a hydro flood+drain tray. Using botanicare nutes + bloombastic. What do you think for how long is left? Also since I've never been this far along before, does anyone have a crude rough idea of how much these look like they may yield? I keep having some pretty low expectations.
> 
> View attachment 2182273View attachment 2182274View attachment 2182275View attachment 2182276View attachment 2182277View attachment 2182278View attachment 2182279View attachment 2182280




they'd yield a lot more if you weren't killing them???? whats with your leaves? severe heat stress????


----------



## SickFairy101 (May 24, 2012)

so, this is my first grow and I don't know when to harvest exactly. It's a Northern Ligths strain. 7 weeks in flowering. can you tell me if I can start cutting?


----------



## plz (May 24, 2012)

kevb123 said:


> they'd yield a lot more if you weren't killing them???? whats with your leaves? severe heat stress????


A few weeks ago I had some problems with timer failure coupled w heat stress. Some parts never recovered. Is it best to cut those? I read that if there is any "green" left on the leaf it's still being used by the plant. (I usually give the leaf a light tug and if the plant is ready it will let me take it.)


----------



## CHIEF PUFF PUFF (May 24, 2012)

I had the Master Kush flowering for a month but I got a new tent and had to add more plants. I put the MK back in darkness for 3 days and re-veggied her with the other plants for a month. So the MK is flowering like its her 1st time around which means I got about another month. Thanks for your help.


rocpilefsj said:


> When did you start your flowering count? From the time you flipped the lights? They just don't look like they have been flowering for two months is all. I would say 3 weeks, maybe 4.


----------



## bboybojo (May 24, 2012)

SickFairy101 said:


> so, this is my first grow and I don't know when to harvest exactly. It's a Northern Ligths strain. 7 weeks in flowering. can you tell me if I can start cutting?


I would wait maybe 2 weeks? looks like very white pistils (hairs)


----------



## caveman420 (May 25, 2012)

what up what up!! got a indica viper here like 70 days what yall think how she lookin? and what u think like a week tops?? just wanta get it right you know? thanks all


----------



## kevb123 (May 25, 2012)

plz said:


> A few weeks ago I had some problems with timer failure coupled w heat stress. Some parts never recovered. Is it best to cut those? I read that if there is any "green" left on the leaf it's still being used by the plant. (I usually give the leaf a light tug and if the plant is ready it will let me take it.)


i personally never take leaves until they literally fall off, shame about the probs  . good luck.


----------



## bkrblood (May 25, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/531577-how-long-you-think.html


----------



## lil green guy (May 30, 2012)

hello great thread thanxs for your efforts how much longer on these bag seed unknown strain starting week 7


----------



## bkrblood (May 30, 2012)

auto ak47....how much longer you thinking?


----------



## Shipman1 (Jun 1, 2012)

how much longer for these?

View attachment 2194494View attachment 2194495View attachment 2194496View attachment 2194498View attachment 2194499View attachment 2194500View attachment 2194501View attachment 2194502View attachment 2194503


----------



## Shipman1 (Jun 2, 2012)

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


----------



## xsavier (Jun 2, 2012)

What do you think about theseView attachment 2196482View attachment 2196483View attachment 2196484View attachment 2196485View attachment 2196487View attachment 2196491View attachment 2196492


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 3, 2012)

xsavier said:


> What do you think about theseView attachment 2196482View attachment 2196483View attachment 2196484View attachment 2196485View attachment 2196487View attachment 2196491View attachment 2196492


3-4 weeks.........my guess. I'm not the OP....but I'll weigh in on some of these!


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 3, 2012)

Shipman1 said:


> how much longer for these?
> 
> View attachment 2194494View attachment 2194495View attachment 2194496View attachment 2194498View attachment 2194499View attachment 2194500View attachment 2194501View attachment 2194502View attachment 2194503


Not long...maybe 1-2 weeks


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 3, 2012)

caveman420 said:


> View attachment 2183514View attachment 2183507View attachment 2183509View attachment 2183511View attachment 2183512View attachment 2183518
> what up what up!! got a indica viper here like 70 days what yall think how she lookin? and what u think like a week tops?? just wanta get it right you know? thanks all


Nice buds. I think you could be right...about a week.


----------



## MajorCoco (Jun 3, 2012)

Hehe. Sorry Fdd2blk...couldn't resist placing my bets...


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Jun 3, 2012)

[email protected] weeks outdoor. how much longer would you let it go?


----------



## lordjames (Jun 4, 2012)

ready?...or not


----------



## gualla (Jun 8, 2012)

Blue dream 8th weeks since 12/12 ...how much time


----------



## nick88 (Jun 8, 2012)

9wks on 8 wk strain Zensation . Wat ya think, close?


----------



## alexgreenz83 (Jun 10, 2012)

any ideas on this one unknown strain maybe orange kush didn't keep track of time in flowering


----------



## permat (Jun 11, 2012)

[QUOTLooks good about 10 days imo.E=gualla;7544712]View attachment 2205235View attachment 2205232View attachment 2205233Blue dream 8th weeks since 12/12 ...how much time[/QUOTE]


----------



## smilinjack (Jun 11, 2012)

k here ya go, how much longer you think on this plant?


----------



## Gmz (Jun 11, 2012)

smilinjack said:


> k here ya go, how much longer you think on this plant?View attachment 2207846View attachment 2207847View attachment 2207848



Those pictures date back to over 5 years ago..... They're done by now .


----------



## twofast4u (Jun 11, 2012)

7weeks flower 2moro how long u think left white dwarf auto  

nirvana bubblelicious


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 11, 2012)

ther a p[ic of a lower bud i snipped off been told to start flshing,,they wer taken about 5 days ago

heres sum i did just now,my pa says to start flush but im unsure neyways best i can do with 30x looop and iphone
View attachment 2208308View attachment 2208309View attachment 2208310View attachment 2208311View attachment 2208312View attachment 2208313View attachment 2208314

nice 1 pal


----------



## smilinjack (Jun 11, 2012)

lol, yeah I forgot to remove the stamp before I took the pics, here are some new pics these are about a week maybe two later anyways this is end of week 8. Strain is Kandy Kush, supposed to be a 9 to 10 week strain, should I start flushing? I was really aggressive with her so I want a good flush.


----------



## igorskee (Jun 12, 2012)

rastadoor said:


> I would like to know when you think mine is going to be finished.


you can harvest in 7 months time.... Superb pic !


----------



## igorskee (Jun 12, 2012)

Everybody, you can all harvest, NOW !


----------



## IC3M4L3 (Jun 12, 2012)

igorskee said:


> Everybody, you can all harvest, NOW !


u reckon????????????????


----------



## xsavier (Jun 12, 2012)

You think Im ready to start flushing looking for a 2week flush ya think Im ready and then in two weeks Ill be good to chop shes in week 7 right now trics milky white and clear.


----------



## Gyroscope (Jun 12, 2012)

Gmz said:


> Those pictures date back to over 5 years ago..... They're done by now .


I'd give them 1 more week....


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 13, 2012)

i have 2 bagseed females plant 1 is at 60 days flowering and plant 2 is at 65 days flowering here is plant 1 View attachment 2211697View attachment 2211698View attachment 2211699View attachment 2211700and here is plant 2 View attachment 2211701View attachment 2211702View attachment 2211703View attachment 2211704


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2012)

Week 7 milky thc buds hard as a rock


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 17, 2012)

PS happy fathers day yall


----------



## igorskee (Jun 18, 2012)

jojodancer10 said:


> PS happy fathers day yall


WTF???? Wrong place for such...


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jun 18, 2012)

How much longer


----------



## donniemcm (Jun 18, 2012)

This might be a tough one... had trouble getting pictures that accurately represent what I'm looking at... but I gave it a shot... this is a VERY long flowering sativa apparently... some people on here have used the term "landrace" to describe it's characteristics...is at day 91 of 12/12 currently... trichs have started to come in hard and fast...calyxes have started swelling... pistils about 60/40 white to amber right now except on the very tops which are pretty much white~




*decided to add an older pic of the plant so you can see how crazy this thing is~


----------



## monkeybones (Jun 18, 2012)

any opinions? mostly sativa, showing about 15% amber


----------



## Wilzstar (Jul 5, 2012)

Pineapple chunk.Starting its 10th week of flower tomorrow not gave nutes for well over a week.Tycones mostly cloudy starting to turn amber.I thinking about maybe havesting next weekend but not sure


----------



## megaowner (Jul 7, 2012)

Purple Marroc at 8 weeks into flowering. Sativa Dom. What do you guys say? Another 2 weeks? Start flushing now? Thinking of doing one week of a light molasses flushing and the last week of only h20.


----------



## past times (Jul 7, 2012)

id say more like 3-4 weeks, keep feeding at least 1 more week.


----------



## megaowner (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks Past times, i was also thinking 3-4 weeks. May i hear out your reasoning of why?


----------



## past times (Jul 8, 2012)

haha, because it needs 3-4 weeks to finish. 

I was just looking at how spikey and long those white hairs are. The bud will thicken and then those white hairs will pull back into the buds and turn orange. then it is ready. A sativa usually takes closer to 12 weeks give or take 2 weeks. Some people say you dont count the first wek of 12/12 as flowering...that is just somantics though. the look of the bud, more importantly crystals, is what determines whether it is done


----------



## dubevoli024 (Jul 8, 2012)

View attachment 2245245View attachment 2245246View attachment 2245247View attachment 2245248
How much longer for these. Alien Dawg, 9 weeks flower. been flushing for two weeks.


----------



## past times (Jul 8, 2012)

you could definitely chop, have a microscope to look at the crystals though? going for couch lock or more active high?


----------



## dubevoli024 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome! No I don't have a microscope, i'v just been going by the overall look of them. I would prefer a more couchlock high.


----------



## past times (Jul 8, 2012)

if you want couch lock then wait a week. your gonna have an itchy trigger finger all week though. Good luck


----------



## qROCKSTARp (Jul 8, 2012)

Week 8 of flowering.. Hows this looking? View attachment 2246127View attachment 2246128View attachment 2246129

Thanks and 
Happy Smoking


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jul 8, 2012)

qROCKSTARp said:


> Week 8 of flowering.. Hows this looking? View attachment 2246127View attachment 2246128View attachment 2246129
> 
> Thanks and
> Happy Smoking


looks great man, give it a good one or two weeks


----------



## no.to.cyanide (Jul 10, 2012)

How much longer? its a sativa dominant bagseed plant grown outdoors been flowering for about 1.5 months. Im planning on harvesting in 2 or 3 weeks?


----------



## past times (Jul 12, 2012)

I think your going to need longer then 3 weeks, maybe closer to 4 based on that second pic. If you could, wait the 2 weeks and post another pic or 2


----------



## kane01 (Jul 13, 2012)

how much longer its nirvanna bubble auto and its been 8 weeks from seed  sorry about the quality of pics only have a camara phone to work with


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jul 13, 2012)

how bout these...........


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jul 13, 2012)

Looking very nice^^^ I would say 1-2 weeks and you will be trimming up a storm.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank's figured two week's just flushed two day's ago!!was hoping for sooner but still to many clear tric's and white hair's...started oozing from bud's vaped it WOW what a buzz...kill's the leave's it drip's on...haven't seen this before is that nornal with some strain's?? jack


----------



## merked (Jul 13, 2012)

\

any guesses on how long I have left? I sort of lost track of my flowering time. I am thinking about 3 more weeks. Any input ins appreciated. Thanks!

(and yes, I know I have a spider mite problem )


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jul 13, 2012)

If you use the hot shot no pest strip you won't have mite's or anything...I wouldn't comment on the time frame..but really use this and no more problem's ever!! It say's not to use in inhabited room's...but have used for years...just no bug's no smell and it works!!!tryed mighty wash tryed everything THIS WORKS PERIOD!!View attachment 2254381


----------



## kane01 (Jul 13, 2012)

how much longer its nirvanna bubble auto and its been 8 weeks from seed  sorry about the quality of pics only have a camara phone to work with


----------



## merked (Jul 14, 2012)

sandiegojack2 said:


> If you use the hot shot no pest strip you won't have mite's or anything...I wouldn't comment on the time frame..but really use this and no more problem's ever!! It say's not to use in inhabited room's...but have used for years...just no bug's no smell and it works!!!tryed mighty wash tryed everything THIS WORKS PERIOD!!View attachment 2254377View attachment 2254381View attachment 2254382


just bought a couple today. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jul 14, 2012)

MERKED>>Your welcome! we've all been there!! Wishing you the best!! jack


----------



## skajek (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi, that is cheesy budda in 6 week flowering. Can you advice me how long i should wait ? 
thx a lot 
skajek
ps Some of them are still not fully covered via buds , some have first signs of amber ...


----------



## no.to.cyanide (Aug 1, 2012)

How much longer do you think i have before harvest?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 3, 2012)

no.to.cyanide said:


> How much longer do you think i have before harvest?
> View attachment 2277520View attachment 2277538View attachment 2277552View attachment 2277560View attachment 2277563


Hard to tell, definitely a sativa dominant strain judging by those skinny leaves. Sativa's can go on for what seems forever lol, just when you think they are ready they keep going. I find you really need to watch sativas's closely and rely on trics when the plant "looks" done.


----------



## heshunit (Aug 3, 2012)

First Time posting on this site So have patience with me... how long do you think these plants have left ? they are 50 days into flowering ... I live in a tropical region... let me know what you think.. Thanks


----------



## wizim (Aug 28, 2012)

outdoor grow. 
ams at ~6weeks into flower










white widow at 6 weeks


----------



## 414standup (Aug 28, 2012)

head band....how does she look? Is she almost done?


----------



## ben2045 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey, care to take a look at mine and let me know what you think? How soon/how much longer to go? 
Any input is appreciated, this is my first go-round and you guys seem to have tons more knowledge than I do.


----------



## Worazas (Sep 1, 2012)

hi, they are 8 weeks into flowering, strain called "the church", how much longer?

View attachment 2317155 View attachment 2317148 View attachment 2317149 View attachment 2317153 View attachment 2317154 

thanks!!


----------



## HTP (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't care when you guys are ready. This thread is great for bud porn.
Whoops, I came.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

heshunit said:


> First Time posting on this site So have patience with me... how long do you think these plants have left ? they are 50 days into flowering ... I live in a tropical region... let me know what you think.. Thanks


I would say closer to 1-1/2 - 2 weeks


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

wizim said:


> outdoor grow.
> ams at ~6weeks into flower
> 
> 
> ...


2-3 weeks. Plants look nice!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

414standup said:


> head band....how does she look? Is she almost done?


Getting there, 1-2 weeks IMO


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

ben2045 said:


> Hey, care to take a look at mine and let me know what you think? How soon/how much longer to go? View attachment 2312978View attachment 2312979View attachment 2312980View attachment 2312981
> Any input is appreciated, this is my first go-round and you guys seem to have tons more knowledge than I do.


I would like to see a whole plant pic as well to be sure, but 3 weeks is my guess with the pics provided.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

Worazas said:


> hi, they are 8 weeks into flowering, strain called "the church", how much longer?
> 
> View attachment 2317155 View attachment 2317148 View attachment 2317149 View attachment 2317153 View attachment 2317154
> 
> thanks!!


Links don't work...


----------



## SahTiva (Sep 1, 2012)

No clue what strain, possibly, and I use that term lightly killer queen? Sorry I dont have much info but I've already started pure water... too soon?
Also thanks for any reply and sorry for my nubism.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> No clue what strain, possibly, and I use that term lightly killer queen? Sorry I dont have much info but I've already started pure water... too soon?
> Also thanks for any reply and sorry for my nubism.


Looks like at least another couple weeks to me. No need to apologize. Make sure to post harvest pics.


----------



## Worazas (Sep 1, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Links don't work...


Sorry, should be working now


----------



## blindbaby (Sep 1, 2012)

i use he easy way. if they say 8to 9 weeks, i cut em at nine! sure, i look at the trichs. but if the plant is no longer uptakeing any water, its on the late side. i dought i have ever had many "ambers". there are lots that never amber up. like alien dawg. its just shiny to the end. also, one day, when u know they are getting close, u go in, and are hit by a more sweet stink...well, thats a good sign.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, all first time grower here. Just wondering how much time this girl has left. She is about 6~7 weeks in. Any advice or criticism is welcome. Outdoor grow. Thanks!! Peace!!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

Worazas said:


> Sorry, should be working now
> View attachment 2317414View attachment 2317415View attachment 2317416View attachment 2317417View attachment 2317418


Nice pics, frosty as hell! Within the next couple weeks you will be very pleased.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

HiramAbiff said:


> Hi, all first time grower here. Just wondering how much time this girl has left. She is about 6~7 weeks in. Any advice or criticism is welcome. Outdoor grow. Thanks!! Peace!!
> 
> View attachment 2317390View attachment 2317391View attachment 2317392View attachment 2317393View attachment 2317395View attachment 2317396View attachment 2317397View attachment 2317398View attachment 2317399View attachment 2317401View attachment 2317402View attachment 2317403View attachment 2317404View attachment 2317406View attachment 2317407View attachment 2317413View attachment 2317419View attachment 2317421View attachment 2317423View attachment 2317390View attachment 2317424View attachment 2317425View attachment 2317426View attachment 2317427


Nice healthy looking girls, you have done a good job thus far! They look to be about "half done" in my opinion so probably another 4 weeks to go, possibly a little more. When you say she is 6-7 weeks in, does that mean total grow time or flowering time? Does not look like she has been flowering for 6 weeks is all.


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 1, 2012)

6~7 weeks into flowering. Sorry for not being clear about that, and to be honest i could be wrong about the flowering time. I am going by when she first started showing her sex which was around the middle of July. Like I said I'm a novice and I have a bad case of the CRS disease  Kind of glad to hear that she still has a ways to go. Hopefully she will fatten up some more during these next few weeks. Thanks, Rocpilefsj!


----------



## stonerbabe91 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hey can you tell me how long is left on my crop, they have been flowering for 9 weeks here are some pics, thanks


----------



## slowandsteady (Sep 1, 2012)

any guess on these 2 will be done? one on the right is strawberry cough(thats what i was told when i bought the bag and found one seed ) the other is unknown anyone got a guess (again was just one seed. was pretty decent smoke) went 12/12 on the 4th of aug thanks for any help


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

HiramAbiff said:


> 6~7 weeks into flowering. Sorry for not being clear about that, and to be honest i could be wrong about the flowering time. I am going by when she first started showing her sex which was around the middle of July. Like I said I'm a novice and I have a bad case of the CRS disease  Kind of glad to hear that she still has a ways to go. Hopefully she will fatten up some more during these next few weeks. Thanks, Rocpilefsj!


No worries! When I run feminized seeds my plants will show sex long before I flip them into flowering, don't know if that is the case here or not. You are about to hit the home stretch where your buds will start to swell and throw out tons of crystal, give them some nutes and it will help as well. Good luck, if you can wait it out until the proper time to harvest you will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

stonerbabe91 said:


> Hey can you tell me how long is left on my crop, they have been flowering for 9 weeks here are some pics, thanks


The first two pics look like a week or more, the third pic still has quite a few white pistils. Is it from the same plant?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 1, 2012)

slowandsteady said:


> any guess on these 2 will be done? one on the right is strawberry cough(thats what i was told when i bought the bag and found one seed ) the other is unknown anyone got a guess (again was just one seed. was pretty decent smoke) went 12/12 on the 4th of aug thanks for any help


Looks like you have about 4 more weeks to go +/- IMO. Nice lookin girls, good job so far.


----------



## stonerbabe91 (Sep 2, 2012)

*






Originally Posted by stonerbabe91 
Hey can you tell me how long is left on my crop, they have been flowering for 9 weeks here are some pics, thanks



The first two pics look like a week or more, the third pic still has quite a few white pistils. Is it from the same plant?


yes m8 its the same plant the 1 with the most white hairs is the top bud​




*


----------



## SahTiva (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey man first of all thanks for this thread and taking your time to help all of us out, now that being said my dumb ass posted the wrong picture that is dated. 
Can I post another so soon or do you discourage spam. Thanks again.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 2, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> Hey man first of all thanks for this thread and taking your time to help all of us out, now that being said my dumb ass posted the wrong picture that is dated.
> Can I post another so soon or do you discourage spam. Thanks again.


I don't think anyone here would consider beautiful shots of buds as spam, I know I don't. Post away!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 2, 2012)

stonerbabe91 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Keep an eye on those pistils, when they start to recede into the bud and redden off start checking your trics if possible.


----------



## wizim (Sep 3, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> 2-3 weeks. Plants look nice!


thank you sir!


----------



## Grrouch (Sep 3, 2012)

How about mine?View attachment 2319649


----------



## Grrouch (Sep 3, 2012)

Grrouch said:


> How about mine?View attachment 2319649


And this is thseeds SAGE this is day 36 of flowering cycle


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 3, 2012)

Grrouch said:


> How about mine?View attachment 2319649


Looks like about 3-4 weeks to go. I would lean more towards 4 myself.


----------



## wizim (Sep 3, 2012)

anti mold strain. grown outdoors. sprouted 4/20ish in the dirt 4/25. 7 weeks in flower. 










this is the best bud pic i could come up with today.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 3, 2012)

wizim said:


> anti mold strain. grown outdoors. sprouted 4/20ish in the dirt 4/25. 7 weeks in flower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will want to check the trics on yours buds, not on your leaves. Also if you could supply a decent whole bud shot would help as well.


----------



## eod (Sep 3, 2012)

How much longer is ur prediction on this 1?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 3, 2012)

eod said:


> How much longer is ur prediction on this 1?


Judging by the pics I would say approximately 3 weeks


----------



## SahTiva (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks again, here is a current picture!


----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 4, 2012)

Can someone please help me? When do you think these will be done? The 1st 2 pics are of the same plant.   & This is another plant.  Thanks in advance, & also these pics are about a week old.


----------



## race (Sep 4, 2012)

Can u please tell me how much this 2 easyryder autoflowers have to go, they are already at week 11 from seed

thanks


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> Thanks again, here is a current picture!


Looks good, another week or two hopefully


----------



## SahTiva (Sep 4, 2012)

Ok the leaves are really dry and crispy and havent had much swell lately at all, just didnt want to overshoot it. 
My clones have started burning and are taking over my veg box being very impatient bastards, I might break the golden rule
and go early  Thank you for your time!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

JointRoller205 said:


> Can someone please help me? When do you think these will be done? The 1st 2 pics are of the same plant.   & This is another plant.  Thanks in advance, & also these pics are about a week old.


4-5 weeks should do the trick, nice looking girl.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

race said:


> Can u please tell me how much this 2 easyryder autoflowers have to go, they are already at week 11 from seed
> 
> thanks


2-3 weeks and you should be chopping.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

SahTiva said:


> Ok the leaves are really dry and crispy and havent had much swell lately at all, just didnt want to overshoot it.
> My clones have started burning and are taking over my veg box being very impatient bastards, I might break the golden rule
> and go early  Thank you for your time!


Give it another week if you can and you will be pleased.


----------



## uber noober (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi...

friend was kicked out of his mums yard, took this of him, just i dont know how old she is, any help would be cool mate


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

uber noober said:


> Hi...
> 
> friend was kicked out of his mums yard, took this of him, just i dont know how old she is, any help would be cool mate


Nice and frosty! A couple weeks is my guesstimate.


----------



## uber noober (Sep 4, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Nice and frosty! A couple weeks is my guesstimate.


cheers mate


----------



## chadlygr0w (Sep 4, 2012)

Strawberry cough, Grand AK, Blue Dream, Purple Alien OG, Indo Haze, and another Blue Dream

whatchya thinkin fdd?


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 4, 2012)

chadlygr0w said:


> View attachment 2321594View attachment 2321595View attachment 2321597View attachment 2321599View attachment 2321600View attachment 2321601
> Strawberry cough, Grand AK, Blue Dream, Purple Alien OG, Indo Haze, and another Blue Dream
> 
> whatchya thinkin fdd?


5-6 weeks, looks like you are about a quarter of the way through flowering...


----------



## wizim (Sep 5, 2012)

ok. pics from and of the bud.


----------



## AP2K (Sep 5, 2012)

Short rider autoflower, day 45 of flower. I'm guessing 10-15 days.


----------



## noo1knos (Sep 5, 2012)

So how long you guys say on these? Two different plants by the way, and im thinking 4-5 maybe 6 more weeks


----------



## chickenpoop (Sep 5, 2012)

they look like they are on week 3, most plants finish at 8 weeks so im gonna say 5 more.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Sep 5, 2012)

How long?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shivaskunk said:


> How long?View attachment 2323014


90 days........


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 5, 2012)

AP2K said:


> View attachment 2322736View attachment 2322737View attachment 2322738View attachment 2322741
> Short rider autoflower, day 45 of flower. I'm guessing 10-15 days.


gonna say 2-3 weeks. And looking damn good.


----------



## grower215 (Sep 6, 2012)

Blue dreamView attachment 2323163
nyc dieselView attachment 2323165View attachment 2323166
cherry pieView attachment 2323168
strawberry dieselView attachment 2323170


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 6, 2012)

noo1knos said:


> So how long you guys say on these? Two different plants by the way, and im thinking 4-5 maybe 6 more weeks


Your thinking is correct


----------



## rocpilefsj (Sep 6, 2012)

grower215 said:


> Blue dreamView attachment 2323163View attachment 2323164
> nyc dieselView attachment 2323165View attachment 2323166
> cherry pieView attachment 2323167View attachment 2323168
> strawberry dieselView attachment 2323169View attachment 2323170


4-5 weeks it looks like to me


----------



## Ojai High (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey all,

This is my first grow. This site has helped me so very much to getting the girl to this point. Thanks to all that took time to post answers to others' questions. 

I started with 6 seeds, four germinated, left with one girl. She's a Northern Lights. For nutes, I used fish emulsion/molasses one week, then alternating with Jack's Classic combo.

Now I am at the most important phase - when to harvest. Based on her appearance, I was planning to stop the nutes on the equinox(12-12) then harvest two weeks later. Now I am hoping that I have not waited too long. There are traces of copper colored trichromes. 

Thanks for any input,
OH



8/27/12

9/2/12

9/6/12


----------



## choop (Sep 7, 2012)

Ojai High said:


> Hey all,
> 
> This is my first grow. This site has helped me so very much to getting the girl to this point. Thanks to all that took time to post answers to others' questions.
> 
> ...



looks great to me, mate. id probly wait like 7 more days maybe 10 and then chop. they look like they could fatten up just at TITTTTTT more, but thats just me. do ya thang. peace


----------



## AP2K (Sep 7, 2012)

Warlock1369 said:


> gonna say 2-3 weeks. And looking damn good.


Thanks brother.


----------



## DKENT2421 (Sep 8, 2012)

what do you think?


----------



## Ojai High (Sep 8, 2012)

choop said:


> looks great to me, mate. id probly wait like 7 more days maybe 10 and then chop. they look like they could fatten up just at TITTTTTT more, but thats just me. do ya thang. peace


Thanks Choop!


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 8, 2012)

choop said:


> looks great to me, mate. id probly wait like 7 more days maybe 10 and then chop. they look like they could fatten up just at TITTTTTT more, but thats just me. do ya thang. peace


I disagree. 2 weeks /chop
Edit: Sorry man didn't fully read your post I was tokin' a bowl just noticed the end with your plan.


Ojai High said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Now I am at the most important phase - when to harvest. Based on her appearance, I was planning to stop the nutes on the equinox(12-12) then harvest two weeks later. Now I am hoping that I have not waited too long. There are traces of copper colored trichromes.
> 
> Thanks for any input,


This is a great plan honestly I just didn't wanna push you further then you might be okay with. Three weeks is exactly what I would go for. I like a slightly later harvest, although I think 1 week is unreasonable.
Although I didn't see if it said when they started flowering in your post. Here's a nice quote from a real cool guy:


fdd2blk said:


> i have never had a plant finish before 8 weeks. some look good at 7, but i always let them keep going.


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 8, 2012)

DKENT2421 said:


> what do you think?View attachment 2325902View attachment 2325903View attachment 2325904


Are better pictures possible?


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 8, 2012)

The advise is a little weak but what a great thread for just viewing a variety of plants both in strain and quality. I will take one of each


----------



## sniperx999 (Sep 8, 2012)

Rottedroots said:


> The advise is a little weak


I've gathered this thread is for people who cannot afford a scope for: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html

Edit: Also as I said earlier. In my opinion:
A slightly late harvest is a whole lot better then an early harvest.


----------



## DKENT2421 (Sep 9, 2012)

how 'bout these, I'll get back out today for some better ones/
.


----------



## iosys (Sep 9, 2012)

Growing white widow, and one of them seem to be developing very fast.

Week 7 flowering tomorrow.
http://i.imgur.com/R0tuI.jpg

What do you think? 1 more week?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 9, 2012)

DKENT2421 said:


> how 'bout these, I'll get back out today for some better ones/


 Many weeks to go...



iosys said:


> Growing white widow, and one of them seem to be developing very fast.
> 
> Week 7 flowering tomorrow.
> http://i.imgur.com/R0tuI.jpg
> ...


Looks that way dude, 1-2 weeks , a shot of the whole plant without the bright light would help


----------



## iosys (Sep 9, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> Looks that way dude, 1-2 weeks , a shot of the whole plant without the bright light would help


Can take a shot later without light, but here is of the whole plant: http://i.imgur.com/oOC1a.jpg


----------



## primewish (Sep 9, 2012)

This is my first grow. this female started flowering about a month before the rest of my plants can anyone tell me when i should take her down please?


----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 9, 2012)

How long do you all think?????


----------



## DKENT2421 (Sep 10, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## Mr.Macksimoose (Sep 10, 2012)

View attachment 2328637View attachment 2328638View attachment 2328639View attachment 2328640what do ya think?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 10, 2012)

Mr.Macksimoose said:


> View attachment 2328637View attachment 2328638View attachment 2328639View attachment 2328640what do ya think?


Still small and airy. Hairs are still realy white so my guess is 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Worazas (Sep 10, 2012)

hi all, are they ready yet?


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 10, 2012)

Those look real close. Maybe within a week. But at this point a scope is needed.


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 10, 2012)

JointRoller205 said:


> How long do you all think?????




if i was you i would cut that little bit of bud rot out before it spreads that stuff is bad this year


----------



## slayer6669 (Sep 10, 2012)

and i would say give it another month


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 10, 2012)

hell yea i didn't even realize that until you mentioned it, bad luck man right where you don't want it..


----------



## primewish (Sep 10, 2012)

primewish said:


> This is my first grow. this female started flowering about a month before the rest of my plants can anyone tell me when i should take her down please?


Can someone please help i don't know how much longer i need to wait. this is my first grow?


----------



## Ojai High (Sep 11, 2012)

sniperx999 said:


> I disagree. 2 weeks /chop
> Edit: Sorry man didn't fully read your post I was tokin' a bowl just noticed the end with your plan.
> 
> This is a great plan honestly I just didn't wanna push you further then you might be okay with. Three weeks is exactly what I would go for. I like a slightly later harvest, although I think 1 week is unreasonable.
> Although I didn't see if it said when they started flowering in your post. Here's a nice quote from a real cool guy:


Thanks Sniper. I don't know when they started flowering because I didn't keep track. I am pulling her on September 20, 14 days after I stopped the nutes.

She is looking good but I have found some bud worns, six of them. I am checking twice a day now, or more. Some weed fell off during the search, threw it into a bowl... WOW! This is good stuff. And it will only get better.


----------



## IGTHY (Sep 11, 2012)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## BuffaloBanjo (Sep 11, 2012)

Good looking shit my man, but I would say you still have a couple (two maybe three) weeks left. 

BTW: What strain is that?


----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 12, 2012)

[WhiteWidow/Herijuana x ?] Mad Shack  [WhiteWidow x Herijuana] Mad Scientist   [Super Silver Haze x Sannies Jack/Shiva] Shackzilla  Roll Tide


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 12, 2012)

My question is a variation of the theme but is killing me at this point.

I am NOT asking if these ladies are done but I would sure value some opinions as to whether I'm going to have enough time for them to finish before my average first frost date of 10/20. 
A word of caution which I did not heed because they were freebies. PICK strains that will finish in your zone!!! 

The strains in question are Cheese, OG #18, Budda Tahoe, Super Silver and a Delahaze. The Super Silver and the Delahaze are just not gonna make it I don't think. The Cheese, OG#18, and Budda Tahoe might. I have FOUR weeks maybe FIVE. Night time temps have gone as low as 50 degrees and fall is in the air cause the ladies are panicking and throwing out as many flowers as they can in hopes of setting a seed or two. 

So what do you think my brothers and sisters???? Make me feel better please. Sorry about Pic size, Photobucket is busting my balls.


----------



## danbridge (Sep 12, 2012)

Jack herer and ak47. Is this ready now?


----------



## primewish (Sep 12, 2012)

how do you resize pictures so they are compressed


----------



## janka12 (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello dudes, how long i have to wait? afghan ryder photoperiod. half summer growed in green house, last two months, when flowering starts, i put them under 8 cfl lamps. please help. sorry for bad q pictures, iphone 4 not so good anymore..


----------



## carokann (Sep 13, 2012)

janka shoulda left them outside.


----------



## janka12 (Sep 13, 2012)

in my country it's impossible, cause Sun outside is just two months... till mid october its under 0 grades after celsium or 32 over Farhenheith... What u can say about this pictures??
here is one more pic with ledlight!  for the note: this plant 1.95 meters tall
one more pic -  for the note, this plant is about 1.90m tall


----------



## carokann (Sep 14, 2012)

how much longer bro? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/194/dscn0366t.jpg/


----------



## john5841 (Sep 14, 2012)

UOTE=danbridge;7987566]Jack herer and ak47. Is this ready now?View attachment 2331403[/QUOTE]

is that a auto


----------



## ULMResearch (Sep 14, 2012)

Last 3 posts... you all have weeks to go. At least 3 if not more. Check back in 2 weeks minimum.


----------



## smokeydabears (Sep 14, 2012)

AAK rolling in at 90 days, had a few heat issues with the hell like summer. Looking pretty cloudy. How much time do you think? I was planning on one last round of fert on sunday and chopping on the following sunday....


----------



## kyskunk (Sep 15, 2012)

How much longer?


----------



## Royal Strains (Sep 15, 2012)

Lemon Haze about 57 days into flowering. She's close but how close?


----------



## smokeydabears (Sep 15, 2012)

That lemon haze looks amazing. Auto LH?


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 15, 2012)

how much longer does this girl have? unknown strain one seed from last years bud starting to frost up nice looking mostly cloudy now and smell nice this is the biggest one i have, looking mostly sativa id say


----------



## Royal Strains (Sep 15, 2012)

> That lemon haze looks amazing. Auto LH?


 I'm guessing its Lemon Haze thats what I was told when I found it in a bag.


----------



## ebgood (Sep 15, 2012)

can i get in on this? what do you think about my diesel? shes going on week 6, monday. under the scope shes about 85% milky 15% amber


----------



## smokeydabears (Sep 15, 2012)

Three more pictures of my aak. Let me know what you think.


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 16, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> how much longer does this girl have? unknown strain one seed from last years bud starting to frost up nice looking mostly cloudy now and smell nice this is the biggest one i have, looking mostly sativa id say
> View attachment 2335706View attachment 2335707View attachment 2335710


 Anybdy know how much longer on these?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 16, 2012)

smokeydabears said:


> View attachment 2334673View attachment 2334674
> 
> AAK rolling in at 90 days, had a few heat issues with the hell like summer. Looking pretty cloudy. How much time do you think? I was planning on one last round of fert on sunday and chopping on the following sunday....


Least a few weeks, no red hairs yet.


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 17, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> Anybdy know how much longer on these?


 Can anybody tell me how much longer? i cut the top yesterday will get a half or a quarter off her


----------



## Mr.Macksimoose (Sep 17, 2012)

how much longer do ya think?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 17, 2012)

Mr.Macksimoose said:


> View attachment 2337634View attachment 2337632View attachment 2337633how much longer do ya think?



prob 2.5-3 weeks


----------



## Mr.Macksimoose (Sep 17, 2012)

that's what i was thinking as well..Should I start flushing now..or give them one or two more waterings with nutes?


----------



## Czechems (Sep 17, 2012)

I've got a "shaman" strain outdoor and I think it's close to ready. Trichomes are getting cloudy. It's Sept 17th so it seems a bit early, but... I was hoping I'd get some naked eye clues, like the pistols turning purple as I was told this strain does, but nothing like that yet. Apparently, not all strains of this type actually turn purple. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Czechems (Sep 17, 2012)

smokeydabears said:


> View attachment 2335866View attachment 2335867View attachment 2335868
> 
> Three more pictures of my aak. Let me know what you think.


Just a novice to a certain degree, but those need more time. Three weeks at least by my eye, but only feel confident to say they are not ready yet.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 17, 2012)

Mr.Macksimoose said:


> that's what i was thinking as well..Should I start flushing now..or give them one or two more waterings with nutes?


I only flush the last 7-10 days.... so I'd keep giving them nutes!


----------



## Kenstar15 (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking to know how much time my plant has left just unknown bag seed day 52 of flowering. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 17, 2012)

Kenstar15 said:


> Looking to know how much time my plant has left just unknown bag seed day 52 of flowering. Thanks in advance for the advice.


I don't see many red hairs yet.... a few weeks.... prob at least 20 days.

Those hairs still look long, white, and whispy... doesn't look like they've started to recede.


----------



## chambray7 (Sep 17, 2012)

View attachment 2338611View attachment 2338613
the first two i want to know how much longer well on all of them theyre just bag seed in az 
btw the first two pic im asking if i harvest let sat in 2 days dry cure freeze n make bho how good u think itll be


----------



## <3too.grow (Sep 18, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> how much longer does this girl have? Unknown strain one seed from last years bud starting to frost up nice looking mostly cloudy now and smell nice this is the biggest one i have, looking mostly sativa id say
> View attachment 2335706View attachment 2335707View attachment 2335710


 anybody know how much longer these slunts have before theyre fine?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 18, 2012)

<3too.grow said:


> anybody know how much longer these slunts have before theyre fine?



Can't tell with those pics.


----------



## Rottedroots (Sep 18, 2012)

Just tell me these will be done in FIVE weeks or less!!! My strain choice was poor but they were free so I over looked that most critical aspect!! Such a dumb ass. I will say they are really trying to finish and are panicing and throwing out as many flowers as they can. 


Just tell me four weeks will do it!!!! Maybe five weeks if I am very lucky. I will tell you that they don't pin the expected harvest dates very well. The month of October is pretty vauge, Thanks guys and HELP!!!!

Sorry about the size!!! Can't seem to help it


----------



## rasta979 (Sep 18, 2012)

My one and only and I think she close if not ready. Any thoughts?


----------



## CHeezyRyder (Sep 18, 2012)

cool thread, this is my berry ryder on day 59, said as little as 60 days but anyone have any thoughts


----------



## renoster (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey FDD! Any idea on how much longer for this little baby?? It's a freebie from Nirvana... Thanks bud!


----------



## Growop101 (Sep 19, 2012)

renoster said:


> Hey FDD! Any idea on how much longer for this little baby?? It's a freebie from Nirvana... Thanks bud!
> 
> View attachment 2341059View attachment 2341060View attachment 2341061View attachment 2341062


holy fuckin sugar!


----------



## primewish (Sep 20, 2012)

this is my first grow and I am wondering how much longer. The strain is AK and I am wondering how much longer on this plant.


----------



## Irielove (Sep 20, 2012)

very small plant, being flowering for 6 weeks, let me know how long she still has please


----------



## renoster (Sep 20, 2012)

Primewish - that looks amazing, you use HPS?


----------



## primewish (Sep 20, 2012)

no These are a outdoor grow.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 20, 2012)

primewish said:


> View attachment 2341753View attachment 2341754View attachment 2341755View attachment 2341756 this is my first grow and I am wondering how much longer. The strain is AK and I am wondering how much longer on this plant.




Looking good, hard to say for sure without better pics... maybe a week? If you're not already, I'd start flushing with regular water!

The pistils should be about 85% red.... if you can get a magnifying glass look at your trichomes. They should be cloudy and amber!


----------



## HiramAbiff (Sep 20, 2012)

Here are some updated photos of my girl. Not very frosty but smells really good. Not sure if I should harvest now of wait a few more weeks. Device that I am using to check trichs is not working very well. First grow. 

View attachment 2342139View attachment 2342141View attachment 2342154View attachment 2342171


----------



## primewish (Sep 20, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Looking good, hard to say for sure without better pics... maybe a week? If you're not already, I'd start flushing with regular water!
> 
> The pistils should be about 85% red.... if you can get a magnifying glass look at your trichomes. They should be cloudy and amber!


 these are the best pics i can get. I havn't been giving any nuts for about two weeks now. I am starting a heavy flush as of two days ago. I am going to say that I think this plant is about a week away. My others though are going to be late Oct.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 21, 2012)

primewish said:


> View attachment 2343089View attachment 2343090View attachment 2343091View attachment 2343092View attachment 2343093 these are the best pics i can get. I havn't been giving any nuts for about two weeks now. I am starting a heavy flush as of two days ago. I am going to say that I think this plant is about a week away. My others though are going to be late Oct. View attachment 2343094View attachment 2343095View attachment 2343096View attachment 2343097



They certainly look tasty!


----------



## john5841 (Sep 21, 2012)

white widow been flowering 8 weeks how much longer plz


----------



## Warlock1369 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hard to say. WW is prity frosty around here. I'm gonna have to guess 2 more weeks. But they are looking good. Few bug issues but don't see webs so that's good.


----------



## john5841 (Sep 21, 2012)

thanks just outdoor bugs eating leaf 1st time i have growe this strain outdoors the mother is 10 weeks under 1000w hps but trobb im haveing is only getting about 8hrs of good sun on them and then all the clouds days we are haveing im not sure when to chop


----------



## abuilder (Sep 21, 2012)

4 plants..2 in front are Barney's LSD..2 in rear, Barney's Violator Kush..vegged under 600W for 60 daze...both Barney's call for 'tween 60-70 daze in flower.
My girls are 56 days flower in these photos. I quit nutes nine days ago..just using straight rain water now..
Trichs look cloudy but I wouldn't say milky and no amber trichs at all..
I'm thinking maybe 60 daze on the money might be when I start seeing some amber at which point I'll go black for 24 hours and then cut them down..
Last three photos are just for arts sake : )~
Thoughts on the finish date?


----------



## Madzuki (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey everyone, first time poster here.
Congratulations to all of those with such sweet lookin buds....I hope to get there.
Unfortunately, my first few plants have been through hell.

Heres the situation:
Kannabia Big Band. About 2/3 months veg. Now at 9 weeks of flowering. As you can see, the plant looks like hell. Over-feeding, bad soil, you name it. These problems were corrected a few weeks back, but the damage was already done. 

Anyway, my guess is that trichromes are about 20% red/amber, though the buds are still small. Other trichromes are clear/cloudy/milky (it's hard to tell exactly). A small bud was tested 2 days ago, and it was pretty stoney. The plant has a great stink.

Question: Should I harvest? The buds seem like they'll continue to grow, but we may have overfed, prompting early trichrome maturing. Will this plant get better as buds grow, or deteriorate further as trichromes continue to mature past their prime?



Thanks for all info.


----------



## jbleez (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm approaching my first harvest. I'm growing outdoor and have 2 plants. Sorry its not the best quality pics. The first one is kindu skunk kush. About 2/3 of the branches seem to be close... any estimates?



The other 1/3 of the branches seem to lagging a little behind..



I was planning on doing 2 separate harvests to give these a chance to fatten up. Any estimates on time left or advice for doing two seperate harvests? I'm worried about shocking the plant when I start chopping the ripe ones.

My other plant is dream queen. Any guesses on this?


Thanks!

edit-dont know why some pics come out sideways!! hahah. i be high


----------



## blustarr57 (Sep 24, 2012)

Ok, I think these are close to chopping. Two different plants, bag seed. They are starting to loose all their fan leaves. It's getting colder at night than I like. What do you think?View attachment 2348143View attachment 2348147View attachment 2348148


----------



## Apollo Green (Sep 24, 2012)

unknownthe White Ruussiansmells like Durban. How much longer for these ladies?


----------



## blustarr57 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was hoping I could push for another week or two. Dont want alot of amber. Want more of a head high on this grow.


----------



## jbleez (Sep 25, 2012)

Damn no love in this thread!! Can someone tell me if I got 2 weeks left? I wanna nute up but its getting close


----------



## coocoo (Sep 25, 2012)

what about these? afghan kush week 8 flower


----------



## Czechems (Sep 26, 2012)

I posted a few weeks back asking about a strain called Shaman, which is supposed to be a cross between skunk and F1 purple. Anyway, I didn't see any replies. Thought I'd throw some new pics up about a week from the last ones and see who might respond. As is often the case, I really doubt anyone can make a judgement from these photos and I cannot really get any better pics, but I'll give it a shot regardless. The trichomes are getting mostly cloudy but I really haven't noticed any amber yet. You'll be able to see that some of the leaves are turning purple. I don't know if this is what this particular strain does or it's because recently some of the nights got quite cold where I live, which may have triggered the purpling of leaves. Is purpling a word?  So, if anyone has a handle on this strain and can give me some tips, I'd appreciate it. Thanks! The first photo is a close up of the last one.


----------



## Czechems (Sep 26, 2012)

coocoo said:


> what about these? afghan kush week 8 flower
> View attachment 2349627View attachment 2349630View attachment 2349632View attachment 2349633



Looking nice and frosty! Yummy! I'm on this site to get others' opinions as well, so take mine as that of just some dude who likes to grow. The hairs look like they could turn red a bit longer, but it looks damn close. I'd give it a bit longer. Can't say how long though. How are the trichomes looking?


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Czechems said:


> I posted a few weeks back asking about a strain called Shaman, which is supposed to be a cross between skunk and F1 purple. Anyway, I didn't see any replies. Thought I'd throw some new pics up about a week from the last ones and see who might respond. As is often the case, I really doubt anyone can make a judgement from these photos and I cannot really get any better pics, but I'll give it a shot regardless. The trichomes are getting mostly cloudy but I really haven't noticed any amber yet. You'll be able to see that some of the leaves are turning purple. I don't know if this is what this particular strain does or it's because recently some of the nights got quite cold where I live, which may have triggered the purpling of leaves. Is purpling a word?  So, if anyone has a handle on this strain and can give me some tips, I'd appreciate it. Thanks! The first photo is a close up of the last one.
> View attachment 2349885View attachment 2349886View attachment 2349887View attachment 2349888


I'm battling mould right now and as soon as mine look similar to this state she comes down. I'm on my first grow so I'd wait for a more seasoned eye but damn that looks nice!


----------



## renoster (Sep 26, 2012)

Been flowering for about 7 weeks now (freebie from Nirvana when I ordered Raspberry Cough, which will be my next grow), wondering if anyone has any suggestions as to how much longer I should wait until flushing... Any opinions much appreciated! Happy days


----------



## mtech (Sep 26, 2012)

how long to finish ?

think they are 45 days old from seed.

12/12 from seed.




http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8027177441/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8027179536/in/photostream

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8027174212/in/photostream


----------



## Czechems (Sep 26, 2012)

1sttimeguy said:


> I'm battling mould right now and as soon as mine look similar to this state she comes down. I'm on my first grow so I'd wait for a more seasoned eye but damn that looks nice!


Mold is such a bitch. I lost some of my best branches last year to mold. It mostly came from caterpillars (bud worms) eating and shitting which creates the right environment for mold spores to work their bad magic as temps cool. This year, I used BT spray to fend off the little bitches . Are you familiar with it? There are definitely some sections on this website dealing with it. It has helped. It's considered organic, so it's effects are not toxic to much beyond the worms. It actually does nothing to the moths. That said, it's strength might be questionable to some - I don't know. So far, I've only found two. Tons last year. We'll see. It's a risk every night when temps drop. Of course, I stopped spraying a while ago to avoid any neg influence on the taste so any moths laying their eggs now might have a chance of hatching. Will probably make it three weeks with no spray (on two now) and about 10 days of no nutes, so might harvest in 7 days.... You got pics of your crop?


----------



## coocoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Czechems said:


> Looking nice and frosty! Yummy! I'm on this site to get others' opinions as well, so take mine as that of just some dude who likes to grow. The hairs look like they could turn red a bit longer, but it looks damn close. I'd give it a bit longer. Can't say how long though. How are the trichomes looking?


thanks, yeah im gonna give them another week. The trichs are hard to see because the scope and the buds keep moving but i saw mostly cloudy ones....


----------



## 1sttimeguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Czechems,

This is my sole survivor. Dependant on the mould situation she'll get another week+


----------



## zat (Sep 26, 2012)

Ok, here's my first girl. Dinafem Royal Haze. She's 67 days into flowering (CFL/Rubbermaid set up & LST). Dinafem states 65-75 days. Gonna buy a microscope tomorrow but can't quite tell if she's ready or not. These are ALL the SAME plant....not multiple plants. Advice from experienced folks only please, I don't want to ruin my first try due to folks guessing. Thanks! Oh, she's Sativa dominant.


----------



## charles lewis (Sep 26, 2012)

i have no glasss to look threw...wanted to know if my ladies look ready!?


----------



## Clown Baby (Sep 26, 2012)

zat said:


> Ok, here's my first girl. Dinafem Royal Haze. She's 67 days into flowering (CFL/Rubbermaid set up & LST). Dinafem states 65-75 days.  Gonna buy a microscope tomorrow but can't quite tell if she's ready or not. These are ALL the SAME plant....not multiple plants. Advice from experienced folks only please, I don't want to ruin my first try due to folks guessing. Thanks! Oh, she's Sativa dominant.
> View attachment 2350539View attachment 2350540View attachment 2350541View attachment 2350542View attachment 2350543View attachment 2350544View attachment 2350545



Don't cut this yet. Breeders will typically list finishing times on the shorter end of the spectrum. You've got some more time


----------



## noo1knos (Sep 26, 2012)

This ones about 4 and a half weeks flowering and I got her out of a Mr.Nice's Walkabout mix so not sure on the flowering time let know how long more you guys think




These next 2 pics are of another plant and shes been flowering for about 7 and a half weeks








And this last one I lost track of but cant be more then 6 weeks flowering




Some harvest time estimates would be appreciated thanks


----------



## primewish (Sep 27, 2012)

you are are about 4 weeks out from my guess u will see the color change when they are ready to be pulled. noo1kns


----------



## jerichojews (Sep 27, 2012)

What about this one? It's only about 40 something days along, but the trichs near the top appear to be about 10 - 15% amber already. However, near the bottom they're all looking clear and/or milky.


----------



## crashdevil (Sep 27, 2012)

What do you guys think? ready to harvest? View attachment 2352188View attachment 2352189View attachment 2352190View attachment 2352191only had a x5 scope so i couldnt quite see the trichomes clearly enough. first grow, and im not to sure when she finish's. she is an Auto Blue mystic


----------



## canigrowit (Sep 28, 2012)

these have been flowering outdoors since mid august. about 8 weeksView attachment 2353494View attachment 2353495View attachment 2353496View attachment 2353497View attachment 2353498View attachment 2353499View attachment 2353500


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

charles lewis said:


> i have no glasss to look threw...wanted to know if my ladies look ready!?View attachment 2350594View attachment 2350595View attachment 2350596View attachment 2350597View attachment 2350598View attachment 2350599View attachment 2350600View attachment 2350601View attachment 2350602View attachment 2350603View attachment 2350604View attachment 2350605View attachment 2350606


These need more time. The white hairs need to start shriveling up, turning a bit read and sort of retrieving back into the bud. I don't know your strain, but it looks like the calyx (the bud itself) needs to swell more. Cannot say how much longer, but longer. My thoughts anyway...


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

jerichojews said:


> What about this one? It's only about 40 something days along, but the trichs near the top appear to be about 10 - 15% amber already. However, near the bottom they're all looking clear and/or milky.
> View attachment 2352113View attachment 2352114View attachment 2352115View attachment 2352116


These need more time. The hairs should start to shrivel back into the bud and turn red. Also the calyx need to swell more. You've got at least two weeks to go, maybe more and of course depending on weather. But hey, I'm on this site to get tips as well, but noticed we are sort of here left to help each other. I think the "pros" aren't answering these questions anymore. Anyway, point is, I'm no pro!


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

noo1knos said:


> This ones about 4 and a half weeks flowering and I got her out of a Mr.Nice's Walkabout mix so not sure on the flowering time let know how long more you guys think These next 2 pics are of another plant and shes been flowering for about 7 and a half weeks And this last one I lost track of but cant be more then 6 weeks flowering Some harvest time estimates would be appreciated thanks[/QUOT
> 
> 
> These look nice! My amateur eye says they could use another week at least, but they look close. Still seeing a bit too many white hairs on those latter pics, those need to go longer as well. Can't tell how much longer though.


----------



## kfarris21 (Sep 29, 2012)

I got two of my girls here. They where planted may 24thSO 18 weeks old.. Not quite sure when I switched to 12/12. They started at 18/6. CLF. MG potting soil. Used too strong of nuts. I'm thinking maybe two to three more weeks. What do you guys think? There not pretty. First time didn't really do my research.
 Baby Girl #1

#2 Below


----------



## jerichojews (Sep 29, 2012)

Czechems said:


> These need more time. The hairs should start to shrivel back into the bud and turn red. Also the calyx need to swell more. You've got at least two weeks to go, maybe more and of course depending on weather. But hey, I'm on this site to get tips as well, but noticed we are sort of here left to help each other. I think the "pros" aren't answering these questions anymore. Anyway, point is, I'm no pro!


Thanks for stepping up. Unfortunately, I do think that you're right.


----------



## Gratz19 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hi here are a few pictures of my White Dwarfs at nearly 10 weeks from when they first sprouted through the soil.
If anyone can give me any advice on them or give me a ruff idea when they are ready for harvest that would be great.
This is my first grow i am doing them in soil with a 125powersave bulb. Giving them 1/4 strength feed every week. Normal tomato feed for the veg stage and some kind of blooming fert for the flowering stage.
In my opinion i think they look quite 'stringy'? Is this due to lack of power in the bulb or somthing else?
For my next grow im going for the white rhions under a 600w bulb in soil.
Any tips or advice welcome and let me know what you think.
Cheers!

Forgot to mention the bulb is on 24 hours a day.


----------



## stopptalking (Sep 29, 2012)

this is my lady burn 1974 its 8 week of flower i am thinking when to harvest. Also i have 1 question i`ll be happy of u answer me.thanks  
i forgot to pay my electric bills and they stoped my electric for 24 hours my plants was in darknes is there a problem to contonue now with 12/12 cycle or need to harvest them ? thanks !


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

1sttimeguy said:


> Czechems,
> 
> This is my sole survivor. Dependant on the mould situation she'll get another week+
> View attachment 2350510View attachment 2350511View attachment 2350512


Yeah, it definitely looks like it could use at least a week, but like you said, that's if the mold stays away. If you have to harvest now, I think you'll be satisfied with your smoke. Good luck!


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

Hard to say what makes them look stringy, but low light would certainly affect branch growth during vegetation time. Looks like you might be slightly over-fertilizing or over-watering, according to the curled up leaf tips and yellowish leaves. Be sure to flush it with nice clean water for the last 7-10 days before harvesting! I think these girls need some more time. A lot of the hairs have not retrieved back into the bud or turned red. I say let the buds swell a bit longer. At least two weeks from what I can see, but I'm just some dude trying to help, not a pro.




Gratz19 said:


> Hi here are a few pictures of my White Dwarfs at nearly 10 weeks from when they first sprouted through the soil.
> If anyone can give me any advice on them or give me a ruff idea when they are ready for harvest that would be great.
> This is my first grow i am doing them in soil with a 125powersave bulb. Giving them 1/4 strength feed every week. Normal tomato feed for the veg stage and some kind of blooming fert for the flowering stage.
> In my opinion i think they look quite 'stringy'? Is this due to lack of power in the bulb or somthing else?
> ...


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

I've never heard of that strain, but it looks nice! I wouldn't harvest just because of the 24 darkness, but I think it's true that it could trigger some kind of stress reaction and maybe something like your plant could start to go hermaphrodite, however, I think this won't happen and your plant will slide back into a normal routine and the buds will continue swelling up. Aside from that, I'd definitely wait to harvest. Can't say how long according to the pics, but I see a lot of white hairs indicating it still needs to mature. good luck!





stopptalking said:


> this is my lady burn 1974 its 8 week of flower i am thinking when to harvest. Also i have 1 question i`ll be happy of u answer me.thanks
> i forgot to pay my electric bills and they stoped my electric for 24 hours my plants was in darknes is there a problem to contonue now with 12/12 cycle or need to harvest them ? thanks !
> View attachment 2354202View attachment 2354203View attachment 2354204View attachment 2354205View attachment 2354206View attachment 2354207


----------



## Czechems (Sep 29, 2012)

Sorry, but on this site, you are lucky to get anyone to reply at all and you won't ruin your first grow from one person's opinion; you'll ruin it if you don't do your homework and get as many opinions as you can. So, take this from a guy who has grown at least more than once.  I'd harvest these closer to the later date Dinafem advises or even beyond that number according to what I can see. Your buds still show a lot of white hairs. As the buds swell and mature, most of the hairs will turn red and sort of shrivel back into the bud. I think when you get that microscope, you'll get a better handle on judging this plant according to the trichomes. good luck.



zat said:


> Ok, here's my first girl. Dinafem Royal Haze. She's 67 days into flowering (CFL/Rubbermaid set up & LST). Dinafem states 65-75 days. Gonna buy a microscope tomorrow but can't quite tell if she's ready or not. These are ALL the SAME plant....not multiple plants. Advice from experienced folks only please, I don't want to ruin my first try due to folks guessing. Thanks! Oh, she's Sativa dominant.
> View attachment 2350539View attachment 2350540View attachment 2350541View attachment 2350542View attachment 2350543View attachment 2350544View attachment 2350545


----------



## stiv62 (Sep 29, 2012)

sorry pics are crap but would be happy for your input.


----------



## Mara1197 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey, do you mind telling me where you got those square pots? Thanks


----------



## renoster (Sep 30, 2012)

Pls people? Any thoughts??


----------



## JohnBaked (Sep 30, 2012)

Pic from a day or two ago. I'm at around 30-40% red hairs now. I'm thinking two weeks? Lot of swelling in the bottom and middle buds, new growth keeps coming in on top though.


----------



## whoskii (Oct 1, 2012)

This is The Doctor. She's been in 12/12 under 2x 105 watts 2700k CFLs for 26 days now. I plan on harvesting on the 31st for a total of 56 days under 12/12, I know this is early, but I really want to bring out the head high. I may leave one of the main colas on the plant for a week or so to get some real knock out bud, too, for just before bed. Is this viable? I've heard of people doing this. I can't look at the trichomes, I have a 60x jewelers microscope coming in, but it may or may not get here in time for this harvest. I've read that the optimal time base on hairs is when 75% are orange, so I figured since I wanted it early I'd look for about 55-65% orange.

That's my tentative plan, but this will be my first harvest. Does this seem like a viable plan and on track?




Strain Info: http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/The_Doctor/Green_House_Seeds/


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (Oct 1, 2012)

says it's an 8 week strain, so 56 from first 12/12 probably won't get you into trouble. ideally, that means 56 days from when you see new pistil formation but.....that jewler's scope will help you tell as that's really an estimate and several setup factors can change things. hope it comes in time


----------



## greenman green (Oct 1, 2012)

G.D.P. is the strain , organic happy frog nutes how till its done and what do you think the yield will be on this plant ? All the photos are of the same palnt.


----------



## greenman green (Oct 1, 2012)

you need more time . they will produce two sets of hairs one after the other.


----------



## BorisBadinov (Oct 2, 2012)

Very nice, especially for your first attempt. This reply is 10 days after your post. I'd start harvesting at the first sign of amber in the trichs, myself. I'd harvest from the top down, and allow lower flowers to ripen a bit. Certainly a beautiful plant, good job!


----------



## BorisBadinov (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd harvest as soon as I see amber trichs, but from the top down, allowing the lower flowers to mature a bit more. The buds will continue to mature after harvest. I look for pistils darkening about 75%, and/or retracting back into the bud. Patience is a difficult thing ...


----------



## donkeykongintheclutch (Oct 2, 2012)

Cali chronic said:


> this one is done i thought


Now there's some budporn...


----------



## 2tigers69 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've got a few OG Kush plants at day 52 from flip that are teasing the fuck out of me, hoping you guys can help. I've got a LOT of red hair, firm, dense buds, not much in the way of visible crystals, like on my GDP. For the last week or so these plants will begin to look ready, pistils will start to recede and harden, then the next day I'll walk in and there's a new layer of white pistils everywhere and they're off and running again. These first pics are of my OG, how much longer?





Here's the GDP



And the Tangerine Dream



would love to hear how much longer you think I've got on these strains!!!


----------



## masterchief910 (Oct 2, 2012)

I think she still has a few more days. What do you think?


----------



## Czechems (Oct 2, 2012)

masterchief910 said:


> I think she still has a few more days. What do you think?


Judging by the second photo, she still has some days in her I'd say.


----------



## chickenpoop (Oct 2, 2012)

6 weeks, 2 more weeks left?


----------



## Skeizer420 (Oct 2, 2012)

can you tell me when my g13 will be done? 6 weeks into flower


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 2, 2012)

Skeizer420 said:


> View attachment 2358657View attachment 2358676
> can you tell me when my g13 will be done? 6 weeks into flower


you got a grip still bro. 3 weeks, atleast


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 2, 2012)

chickenpoop said:


> 6 weeks, 2 more weeks left?


your thinking what im thinkin, two weeks


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 3, 2012)

View attachment 2359241View attachment 2359242View attachment 2359243View attachment 2359244

2weeks? also temperatures should drop to 44 at night by mid next week. so i might have to chop early.


----------



## stiv62 (Oct 3, 2012)

any idea for my plant dela haze or og kosh lables got mixed up.
6 weeks in to flowering.thx


----------



## Kenstar15 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wondering how much longer yall think these have.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 4, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> View attachment 2359241View attachment 2359242View attachment 2359243View attachment 2359244View attachment 2359245
> 
> 2weeks? also temperatures should drop to 44 at night by mid next week. so i might have to chop early.


2, 3 weeks. and 40 degrees is alright for acouple times. my buddy has a plant outdoors and its gotten down to 40 several times and its still good. as long as it doesnt get much lower than that it should be fine for awhile


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Oct 4, 2012)

Kenstar15 said:


> Wondering how much longer yall think these have.


ehhh week, maybe alittle more. looks good man


----------



## chep42 (Oct 5, 2012)

How long for mine shes been flowering 10 weeks now


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 7, 2012)

Hello fellow growers! I am growing 5 different varieties. They are all at 50 days of 12/12 and they were all grown exactly the same way.

How long do you think? What about the Veneno? Should I yank it when I harvest the rest? It looks like a Sativa dom to me that will need several more weeks than the others.

*(There are 2 photos of each bud shot. Photo 2 is a bud enlargment of photo 1.)
*
Cheese (Dinafem 56 days)


Northern Lights/Big Bud (World of Seeds 45-55 days)


Fruity Chronic Juice (*Delicious Seeds* 50-55 days)


OG Kush (Dinafem 56-63 days)


Veneno (EVA seeds 55-65 days)


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 8, 2012)

MuckyDucky said:


> Hello fellow growers! I am growing 5 different varieties. They are all at 50 days of 12/12 and they were all grown exactly the same way.
> 
> How long do you think? What about the Veneno? Should I yank it when I harvest the rest? It looks like a Sativa dom to me that will need several more weeks than the others.
> 
> ...


most look like a two weeks,the Veneno looks like 3-4 weeks.
coming out great tho!


----------



## muscleman54 (Oct 8, 2012)

muckyducky, they all look like they can go at least another week-12 days.., the veneno way more.

What nutes you using?


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 8, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;8085862 said:


> 2, 3 weeks. and 40 degrees is alright for acouple times. my buddy has a plant outdoors and its gotten down to 40 several times and its still good. as long as it doesnt get much lower than that it should be fine for awhile


Hopefully man, this morning it gotten down to mid 30's. hopefully shell plump up faster.


----------



## shaun2000 (Oct 8, 2012)

is fdd2blk still checking and replying to this thread, was reading his posts. Awsome input  . If he isnt thats ok, are other people answering with his kinda acurrecy? Will post my stinky ladies tommorow ( when my grow room comes outa lockdown lol


----------



## SnakCake (Oct 8, 2012)

Great thread! I have five plants all at six weeks of 12/12...all bag seed. Four seem to be 50/50 Sativa/Indica, and one is taller and ripening slower and so is sativa dominant I assume. First grow. How long to go?


----------



## chep42 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hope someone lets me know hw much longer postedpics the other day so far no replies been 10 weeks since seen first flowers


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 8, 2012)

chep42 said:


> How long for mine shes been flowering 10 weeks now


I am not an expert but it looks like your plants have another week or two. I saw alot of white pistils and that means they are still trying to collect pollen and should swell more.


----------



## chep42 (Oct 8, 2012)

Yea another week im starting to see more amber trichs today i dont want to many amber since friday when i took them pics alot of them white turned orange


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 8, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> most look like a two weeks,the Veneno looks like 3-4 weeks.
> coming out great tho!


Thanks man. 2 weeks was my guess too. The n. lights/big bud actually looks closer then the rest. Most of the hairs have receeded and darkened. I almost started to flush it but I decide to wait and see if it will get a little more sticky


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 8, 2012)

muscleman54 said:


> muckyducky, they all look like they can go at least another week-12 days.., the veneno way more.
> 
> What nutes you using?


I am going to do one more feed/water cycle and see what they look like next weekend... Maybe ready to start flushing a couple of 'em then. On the Veneno I did notice a few heavy white lines of trichs on a couple leaves. I may see what it will turn into.

I am growing in soil and have been using GH Flora series along with Diamond Nectar and Kool Bloom. I managed to keep them health and not burn them but am I ever tired of mixing all that stuff when I feed...


----------



## medicinegrower (Oct 9, 2012)

Hello, I am a first time grower and am at 94 days with Cherry Berry, Short Bus, Purple, Paralyzer, Big Bud and Bubblegum Kush all from rooted clones, I cannot tell if these are almost ready to harvest and am seeking help. It is my first grow, Thank you for any help you can give me, I hope to have a 60x magnifying glass in the next day or two for better pics.


----------



## green4gold (Oct 9, 2012)

First timer here. Doing this outside in SoCal. Do you think it's ready?


View attachment 2367049View attachment 2367050View attachment 2367051


----------



## Craddauthentic (Oct 9, 2012)

Any thoughts as to when to harvest? It's been 10 and a half weeks, here are some pictures...View attachment 2367297View attachment 2367298View attachment 2367299View attachment 2367300View attachment 2367301View attachment 2367302View attachment 2367303


----------



## Craddauthentic (Oct 9, 2012)

They're big bud auto flower....seeds said 9-11 weeks seed to harvest. 24/0 lighting...


----------



## crashdevil (Oct 10, 2012)

green4gold said:


> First timer here. Doing this outside in SoCal. Do you think it's ready?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2367049View attachment 2367050View attachment 2367051View attachment 2367052View attachment 2367053



looks like time to me, can see some ting of amber in the trichs


----------



## SnakCake (Oct 10, 2012)

Still hoping to get some feedback on pics posted 10-8-12 on preceding page (840). Thanks.


----------



## dancpu253 (Oct 10, 2012)

View attachment 2368346View attachment 2368347View attachment 2368348View attachment 2368349View attachment 2368350View attachment 2368351

Plan to Harvest the 15th... does that look too soon? the trich almost all have either full cloudy or a cloudy form ...see the most clear mostly in the Trich stalks... very few clear heads... few rogue amber but very few..This is a Hybrid of Chemdawg x Grape ape= Chemdawg Grape..flowering for approx 51 days today


----------



## chep42 (Oct 10, 2012)

Im hoping to get feedback from somebody that knows i posted pics on oct. 5 page 840


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 10, 2012)

chep42 said:


> How long for mine shes been flowering 10 weeks now


Check the Trichs! 10 weeks is just 2 weeks shy on some sativa strains. Looks like its almost done tho. needs to the flowers need to swell.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 10, 2012)

dancpu253 said:


> View attachment 2368346View attachment 2368347View attachment 2368348View attachment 2368349View attachment 2368350View attachment 2368351
> 
> Plan to Harvest the 15th... does that look too soon? the trich almost all have either full cloudy or a cloudy form ...see the most clear mostly in the Trich stalks... very few clear heads... few rogue amber but very few..This is a Hybrid of Chemdawg x Grape ape= Chemdawg Grape..flowering for approx 51 days today


I would say another week and half. i usually wait till it is amber on the tips of the trichs.cloudy is a uppey high, amber is somewhat narcotic lol. thats just me tho on trichs preference. She looks great but the buds could swell some more.


----------



## passthatsh!t23 (Oct 10, 2012)

medicinegrower said:


> Hello, I am a first time grower and am at 94 days with Cherry Berry, Short Bus, Purple, Paralyzer, Big Bud and Bubblegum Kush all from rooted clones, I cannot tell if these are almost ready to harvest and am seeking help. It is my first grow, Thank you for any help you can give me, I hope to have a 60x magnifying glass in the next day or two for better pics.


Those have 2-3 weeks till chop. The buds can grow a lot more and will swell. 
Healthy plants ! Keep it up!


----------



## grapeoptimo (Oct 10, 2012)

dancpu253 said:


> View attachment 2368346View attachment 2368347View attachment 2368348View attachment 2368349View attachment 2368350View attachment 2368351
> 
> Plan to Harvest the 15th... does that look too soon? the trich almost all have either full cloudy or a cloudy form ...see the most clear mostly in the Trich stalks... very few clear heads... few rogue amber but very few..This is a Hybrid of Chemdawg x Grape ape= Chemdawg Grape..flowering for approx 51 days today


holy f beautiful plants let them go another week or so tho.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Oct 10, 2012)

passthatsh!t23 said:


> I would say another week and half. i usually wait till it is amber on the tips of the trichs.cloudy is a uppey high, amber is somewhat narcotic lol. thats just me tho on trichs preference. She looks great but the buds could swell some more.


no a sativa will give an up high while an indica will be give narcotic or couch lock high. 

Amber trichomes mean the thc has degraded to cbn which is not what you want. If you wait for mostly all amber the potency will be a fraction of what it was.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 10, 2012)

SnakCake said:


> Great thread! I have five plants all at six weeks of 12/12...all bag seed. Four seem to be 50/50 Sativa/Indica, and one is taller and ripening slower and so is sativa dominant I assume. First grow. How long to go?View attachment 2365456View attachment 2365457View attachment 2365458


I would guess about 3 weeks. Just watch for the hairs to start receeding and turning darker. It would help if the pictures weren't taken under HPS light. I am having a problem seeing the pistals.


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 10, 2012)

I think I am in week six, I had to take over this plant. I was told it is Light of Jah. Thanks I ordered a 60xloupe but I have not got a clue 6 more weeks?? Thank you sorry I am the worst picture taker.


----------



## obijohn (Oct 10, 2012)

stoned cockatoo said:


> no a sativa will give an up high while an indica will be give narcotic or couch lock high.
> 
> Amber trichomes mean the thc has degraded to cbn which is not what you want. If you wait for mostly all amber the potency will be a fraction of what it was.


Yup. I'd pull at the very first sign of amber...more likely when they all are cloudy. Amber weed is weak


----------



## green4gold (Oct 10, 2012)

Chopped her down. This is my box and a popcorn nug.


----------



## crashdevil (Oct 11, 2012)

Any idea ? the strain is nirvana auto blue mystic she's been in flower for about a month now give or take, i also had her in the flower room when it wasnt finished so she didnt get much light, put her back in the 18/6 room and shes doing alright, just wondering how much more would you guys give her? (also waiting for my magnifying glass thingy [30x, 60x and 100x]) View attachment 2369082View attachment 2369083View attachment 2369084View attachment 2369085View attachment 2369086View attachment 2369087


----------



## Dr Thc (Oct 11, 2012)

what about these ladies? i cannot see any amber tricomes yet, but a damm lot of milky has appears. i would say a week more. what do you think?


Dr.


----------



## vegas756 (Oct 11, 2012)

Strain: Prozack (Medical Seeds)

Out of 5 that I started, this is the sole survivor. Breeder says its a medical strain and that it is high in THC AND CBD. Does that mean it should be harvested with more amber than cloudy? Looking at it, does it appear to be done?


----------



## SnakCake (Oct 11, 2012)

MuckyDucky said:


> I would guess about 3 weeks. Just watch for the hairs to start receeding and turning darker. It would help if the pictures weren't taken under HPS light. I am having a problem seeing the pistals.


Thanks I really appreciate the feedback. Any future pics will be in normal light.


----------



## ml07kaup (Oct 14, 2012)

Greetings,

What do you guys think?











Peace and Love


----------



## vortexsniper (Oct 14, 2012)

so what do you guys/girls think??


vortex(couple weeks i think) spacequeen(soon) hashgan(couple weeks) blackberry(soon?)


let me know! idk when i should chop these girlies down!


----------



## NW2AZ (Oct 15, 2012)

ml07kaup said:


> Greetings,
> 
> What do you guys think?
> 
> ...


What strain is this? I always let mine go a little long to fully develop trichs and it seems to dense the buds up nicely. This looks very similiar to a blue dream strain ive been working on


----------



## ml07kaup (Oct 16, 2012)

Its A Tahoe og from Cali Connection.


----------



## Dr Thc (Oct 16, 2012)

this was original a tread to some response, on ones pictures of buds.... seems like that all gone i see even with a post online for 10 days... now the chop down has past and its even dry. so ......... whats the point?


----------



## magoo63 (Oct 16, 2012)

I posted a while ago as well, I guess I am going to do a lesson learned and keep reading so I know for myself.


----------



## Easywider (Oct 17, 2012)

View attachment 2376889View attachment 2376890View attachment 2376891View attachment 2376892View attachment 2376893View attachment 2376894View attachment 2376895View attachment 2376896View attachment 2376897View attachment 2376898View attachment 2376899View attachment 2376900View attachment 2376901View attachment 2376902

These are two rouge bag seed that I was fortunate enough to be able to flower. They've been grown in Viagoro organic potting soil, vegged with organic plant tone (5-3-3), flowered with flower tone(3-4-5) and miracle grow cactus fert (2-7-7). Flushed with Epsom+molasses. All fluids between 6.1-6.4PH.

This is my first grow. The smaller one has been the runt its whole life. It developed some sort of PH lock/virus and lost many of its fan leaves and burnt the remaining portion. I fear shes on her last leg...The other one is just healthy as an ox and always has been. They are both well into flowering and I worry that the temp swings (low 40's-mid 60's) is stunting growth. 

If you have any advise for me, I'd really appreciate it.

Thank you.


----------



## jayefftee3 (Oct 18, 2012)

jello pudding I love these pics


----------



## munchies7 (Oct 18, 2012)

second grow week 8 its an ak47 from marihuana NL that i do not recommend despite its looks coz ak47 should smell hard and this doesnt, only a liiiiiil bit.... would they smell a lil after curing??? Btw i cant see amber yet


----------



## greenhornn (Oct 18, 2012)

these are bubilicous from nirvana they have been flowering for around 8 weeks are they getting anywhere close?


----------



## bennyboyben (Oct 28, 2012)

Tangerine Dream preflowers first appeared Aug 23. Grew it outdoors and its "advertised" to be ready to harvest at the end of october. Anyone know how this plant is looking and in approx how many days/weeks I should chop 'er down? Thanks. Trichomes are mainly cloudy.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 29, 2012)

looks like it needs at least a couple more weeks to me...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 29, 2012)

greenhornn said:


> View attachment 2377700View attachment 2377701View attachment 2377703
> 
> these are bubilicous from nirvana they have been flowering for around 8 weeks are they getting anywhere close?


They look pretty close to me.... can you see the Trich's at all? The Psitils look like they're receding and they have a nice amber colour, shouldn't be too long.... maybe another week? Might even be ready now.... hard to say without better pics!


----------



## mjauo (Oct 29, 2012)

How about this plant, it is an Auto White Russian at day 60. I´ve been told to keep it going for a little more,
planning on cutting it in 2-3 days. Should I?


----------



## spookss (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi there,

This is my 1st grow. 2x auto pineapple express (barney's farm). HPS 150, 18/6. Middle of 9th week(from germination), unfortunately i can't say how may weeks into flowering for sure, 6/7...

Both of them already lost many leaves...

First 3 photos are of the first tree, and following 4 show the second one.

I can't take a look at trichomes due to lack of equipment.

How long do you think I should keep 'em ?

Thanks for help.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 31, 2012)

spookss said:


> Hi there,
> 
> This is my 1st grow. 2x auto pineapple express (barney's farm). HPS 150, 18/6. Middle of 9th week(from germination), unfortunately i can't say how may weeks into flowering for sure, 6/7...
> 
> ...



Looks like it may have been stunted from over fertilization... I've had similar problems in the past, I'd flush it with straight water and let it go another couple weeks to see if it fills out...


The pistils are still really long, they haven't started to recede and the bud looks a bit sparse... hard to give a diagnosis just with pictures : /

But yeah, flush and wait.... see what happens.


----------



## Cheifin420 (Nov 5, 2012)

Came across this thread searching for "pics of amber trichomes."
I planned on harvesting around December, but I took these pics last night with a Magnify app on the phone. Looks like it may be ready?
Using a modified Aerogarden Extra, 12/12 from seed, XNUTRIENTS, started seed on 8/12. All pics from 1 plant. Strain= bagseed from some killer kush (if I remember right.)


----------



## imafluffycorgi (Nov 5, 2012)

This is White Castle going on week 7 of flower. I know she's def. not ready for harvest yet, but I'm trying to figure out if I should start my final flush yet? 
The top of the main cola is already showing amber trics, but lower down the main stem I am seeing about 50% milky/50% clear, and still mostly clear on the smaller buds.

Thanks!


----------



## mobitsfa (Nov 6, 2012)

A pic of tahoe, hell's angels, and alien og. I'll wait another 1-3 weeks depending on the strain. I want to chop at 5% amber, so far there are barely any on the leaves and none on the buds. Just clear and mostly cloudy @ 56 days flowering.


----------



## GODOFBUD (Nov 7, 2012)

Are these ready 11th week indica hybrid hogs breath the strain first grow using 1000w hps this is the frist plantthis is the 2nd  need advice i think they are done but since this is my first grow im not sure my microscope seems to play tricks on me lol plz tell me these are done


----------



## Ganjafrisk (Nov 8, 2012)

Whatcha think on this one? Im guessing around 2 weeks


----------



## ogkush420 (Nov 8, 2012)

Blueberrygum day 42 since I saw pistols


----------



## 12311979 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ganjafrisk said:


> Whatcha think on this one? Im guessing around 2 weeks


I say 3 weeks, and check the trichomes on the calyx's not the leaves. The trichomes on the leaves always amber up quicker and aren't the right indicator for ripeness.


----------



## Cheifin420 (Nov 10, 2012)

Cheifin420 said:


> Came across this thread searching for "pics of amber trichomes."
> I planned on harvesting around December, but I took these pics last night with a Magnify app on the phone. Looks like it may be ready?
> Using a modified Aerogarden Extra, 12/12 from seed, XNUTRIENTS, started seed on 8/12. All pics from 1 plant. Strain= bagseed from some killer kush (if I remember right.)


 Anybody have an idea on how much longer?


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 15, 2012)

whats up, got this g13 pineapple express going 
hoping to have her harvested on the 16th of december ready for a nice xmas
its in a small cupboard under 6 regular cfl's so nothing special but shes looking good 




Respect


----------



## AccidentalGodBud (Nov 15, 2012)

View attachment 2411198View attachment 2411199
not sure if these are ready yet


----------



## uber noober (Nov 19, 2012)

How long do you think this one has mate?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Nov 19, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Blueberrygum day 42 since I saw pistolsView attachment 2403021View attachment 2403022View attachment 2403023


Prob 2-3 weeks




|<roni>| said:


> whats up, got this g13 pineapple express going
> hoping to have her harvested on the 16th of december ready for a nice xmas
> its in a small cupboard under 6 regular cfl's so nothing special but shes looking good
> 
> ...


Come back in 3 weeks and post again.... not even close.



uber noober said:


> How long do you think this one has mate?


damn, those look almost ready... hard to say without looking at the trich's.... cut off a tiny piece of calyx and see how she looks under a magnifying glass or microscope.... if that's not possible, wait a week; flush; and chop... Pistil's still look long, they should start to recede a bit...


----------



## Ctznsnips (Nov 23, 2012)

Got a couple of these fine ladies all looking damn near the same. Im thinking just a few days


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Nov 24, 2012)

Day 48 I think from seed it's a skunk auto so I have no idea when it will finish lol


----------



## ogkush420 (Nov 24, 2012)

Ctznsnips said:


> Got a couple of these fine ladies all looking damn near the same. Im thinking just a few days
> View attachment 2418325


2 weeks calyxs will swell pistols will receed


----------



## ogkush420 (Nov 24, 2012)

PutItInTheBowl said:


> View attachment 2418612View attachment 2418611View attachment 2418612Day 48 I think from seed it's a skunk auto so I have no idea when it will finish lol


Atleast a month maybe 40 days


----------



## SiePali (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey
It is White russian automatic ( 79 day ) When should i harverst her?


----------



## Saitek (Nov 24, 2012)

Check out bf blue cheese day 54 in flowering, what you think ? maybe 1 or 2 weeks?


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Nov 25, 2012)

SiePali said:


> Hey
> It is White russian automatic ( 79 day ) When should i harverst her?


when u r ready she looks pretty ripe


----------



## slr83 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hello, hope u can help and tell me how she looks... I was thinking a week left or two... A few amber...


----------



## joe586 (Nov 25, 2012)

What and how long you guys thinking on these?

Afghan kush


Blueberry Gum


NL x Big Bud


Thanks guys!


----------



## kgb424 (Nov 26, 2012)

Is there a reason, why this one plant has new growth, coming out while it has been flowering for a while now, I think its getting close, then it shoots out new growth.


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 30, 2012)

whats up was told to come back in a few weeks, a few weeks ago, got this g13 labs pineapple express going under cfl's. planning on flushing on the 6th of dec, ready to harvest on the 16th ready for xmas, does it look like the will be done in time

*
look at the hairs on the left compared to the right its the same plant but the right hairs are much more orange*


----------



## rocpilefsj (Nov 30, 2012)

slr83 said:


> Hello, hope u can help and tell me how she looks... I was thinking a week left or two... A few amber...


Closer to two in my opinion


----------



## Mr. CaNnIbInOiD (Nov 30, 2012)

Howz bout this girl..? Do she look ready to be put into 24hr darkness yet?


----------



## mousebuddha (Nov 30, 2012)

what you think dudeView attachment 2426004View attachment 2426009View attachment 2426012


----------



## stusghost (Dec 3, 2012)

7 wks what you think? Thank you....


----------



## sully (Dec 3, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Blueberrygum day 42 since I saw pistolsView attachment 2403021View attachment 2403022View attachment 2403023


I've read a few people here on RIU took their's at 63 days, and I know another guy who took down around day 70


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 3, 2012)

|<roni>| said:


> whats up was told to come back in a few weeks, a few weeks ago, got this g13 labs pineapple express going under cfl's. planning on flushing on the 6th of dec, ready to harvest on the 16th ready for xmas, does it look like the will be done in time
> View attachment 2425579View attachment 2425581View attachment 2425583View attachment 2425584View attachment 2425585View attachment 2425586View attachment 2425589
> *
> look at the hairs on the left compared to the right its the same plant but the right hairs are much more orange*
> ...


could really do with an opinion on this, was planning to flush on the 6th ready for harvest on the 16th.
a few more orange hairs have come through in the last couple days

peace


----------



## rocknrollcon (Dec 3, 2012)

some of them look more done than others but id say your gonna be about right.id just flush the 1's with more orange on the 6th myself and let the rest go till around the 12th then youve still got some christmas smoke!


----------



## CashCrops (Dec 3, 2012)

How's she looking?


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 3, 2012)

rocknrollcon said:


> some of them look more done than others but id say your gonna be about right.id just flush the 1's with more orange on the 6th myself and let the rest go till around the 12th then youve still got some christmas smoke!


thanks for the reply, its only 1 plant, but going to flush on the 6th and harvest 16th as its sure to change a bit more by then anyway, thanks bro


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 3, 2012)

|<roni>| said:


> could really do with an opinion on this, was planning to flush on the 6th ready for harvest on the 16th.
> a few more orange hairs have come through in the last couple days
> 
> peace


it's not ready. lots of white pistils,the leaves haven't yellowed off. lots of growth left in her yet. i'd say 3 weeks.


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 3, 2012)

kevb123 said:


> it's not ready. lots of white pistils,the leaves haven't yellowed off. lots of growth left in her yet. i'd say 3 weeks.


thankyou for your reply, i agree i feel theres more growth to come and i may be rushing too much to make sure xmas is covered. 
maybe i could flush on the 6th and harvest half on the 16th and the rest few days longer...? in a predicament 

if theres roughly 3 weeks of growth left, i was planning on harvesting in 2 weeks anyway, or did you mean 3 weeks ontop of what i had planned?
could i still flush on the 6th or does it need to be pushed back a few days? 

new pics in the morning i hope


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 3, 2012)

to be honest flushing is a load of rubbish.
your depriving your plant when it needs it most.
i'd keep feeding wait until the calyxs of those white pistils fill right out,the pistils all turn dark red and the leaves start to yellow and there are v few new white pistils. then check your trichs.
your buds will nearly double in size in last 2 weeks so don't pull early.
and yea i meant it looks like 3 weeks at least till done from when pics were taken.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 4, 2012)

|<roni>| said:


> thankyou for your reply, i agree i feel theres more growth to come and i may be rushing too much to make sure xmas is covered.
> maybe i could flush on the 6th and harvest half on the 16th and the rest few days longer...? in a predicament
> 
> if theres roughly 3 weeks of growth left, i was planning on harvesting in 2 weeks anyway, or did you mean 3 weeks ontop of what i had planned?
> ...


I've tried flushing and not flushing.... I honestly can't find any difference.... None of my plants turn to black ash, or snap, crackle, pop when being lit.... I ran full strength nutes right to the very end on my White Widows this time... amazing smoke!

I second 3 weeks.... Those Pistils aren't even close to mature.


----------



## stusghost (Dec 4, 2012)

Anyone some help please?


> 7 wks what you think? Thank you....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## |<roni>| (Dec 4, 2012)

kevb123 said:


> to be honest flushing is a load of rubbish.
> your depriving your plant when it needs it most.
> i'd keep feeding wait until the calyxs of those white pistils fill right out,the pistils all turn dark red and the leaves start to yellow and there are v few new white pistils. then check your trichs.
> your buds will nearly double in size in last 2 weeks so don't pull early.
> and yea i meant it looks like 3 weeks at least till done from when pics were taken.





Beefbisquit said:


> I've tried flushing and not flushing.... I honestly can't find any difference.... None of my plants turn to black ash, or snap, crackle, pop when being lit.... I ran full strength nutes right to the very end on my White Widows this time... amazing smoke!
> 
> I second 3 weeks.... Those Pistils aren't even close to mature.


thanks for both of your inputs, im going to flush since it seems so wrong not to feed it that clean water that id drink myself when its been drinking water with all those smelly nutes i would never drink myself, flushing has to make it a somewhat cleaner smoke and not flushing it doesnt even feel like an option just incase, but i respect you both probably have more experience than me.

pics from today, g13 pineapple express cfl


----------



## Saitek (Dec 4, 2012)

I need your opinion guys! its a blue cheese (barneys farm), breeder gives 65 days max and tomorrow is the final day. BUT, i really don't think is enough matured yet. Back to the time i changed to 12/12, it took 3 weeks to show off pistils, and my cheap microscope really doesn't help me, i see no amber trichs for sure, but i cant understand if there are enough milky. Heere some photos i cant get better quality though 
i dont know what to do.. maybe i should wait 1 week more? maybe more?


----------



## Saitek (Dec 4, 2012)

heres another plant, shes probably ready, i see some ambers. whats ur opinion?


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saitek said:


> I need your opinion guys! its a blue cheese (barneys farm), breeder gives 65 days max and tomorrow is the final day. BUT, i really don't think is enough matured yet. Back to the time i changed to 12/12, it took 3 weeks to show off pistils, and my cheap microscope really doesn't help me, i see no amber trichs for sure, but i cant understand if there are enough milky. Heere some photos i cant get better quality though
> i dont know what to do.. maybe i should wait 1 week more? maybe more?


beautifull! well done  your v close. if you cant find a scope look for an amber tinge to the whole bud. or try a camera with macro setting and then inlarge the pic on pc.


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 4, 2012)

Saitek said:


> heres another plant, shes probably ready, i see some ambers. whats ur opinion?


another amazing plant!! still a lot of white pistils there so a few weeks on that one.


----------



## partbaked (Dec 4, 2012)

http://imgur.com/a/LEsum Bit disappointed with the yields, think it was a mix of things, how long left?


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 4, 2012)

Hey guys, check out a few of my plants. They're all bagseed but so far I am glad with how they've grown and how they smell. One is NYC diesel, one Jack Herer, and one unknown, but it smells like og kush and very strongly of pineapples so it's probably pineapple kush. I have a 45x zoom scope, but it's hard to tell the colors of the trichs. The pineapple one looks all milky, but I think it's just the LED light on the scope. It's hard as fuck to tell. I think it looks like it could swell up for at least another week if not two. I think the NYC also looks about 1.5-2 weeks away from harvest, again the trichs are hard to see but they look fairly clear. I don't think the Jack will be ready for at least 3 weeks. http://imgur.com/a/0eSqA


----------



## jonathan29 (Dec 5, 2012)

wot u think guys, just over week 6 flowering, (bluez), really frosty but cant tell with quality of pics took off phone, loads of brown pistles comin through now, but dont want to take down too early


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 5, 2012)

SwagstaffBud said:


> Hey guys, check out a few of my plants. They're all bagseed but so far I am glad with how they've grown and how they smell. One is NYC diesel, one Jack Herer, and one unknown, but it smells like og kush and very strongly of pineapples so it's probably pineapple kush. I have a 45x zoom scope, but it's hard to tell the colors of the trichs. The pineapple one looks all milky, but I think it's just the LED light on the scope. It's hard as fuck to tell. I think it looks like it could swell up for at least another week if not two. I think the NYC also looks about 1.5-2 weeks away from harvest, again the trichs are hard to see but they look fairly clear. I don't think the Jack will be ready for at least 3 weeks. http://imgur.com/a/0eSqA


looks great. lots of bud sites. only just starting though so good few weeks yet


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 5, 2012)

jonathan29 said:


> wot u think guys, just over week 6 flowering, (bluez), really frosty but cant tell with quality of pics took off phone, loads of brown pistles comin through now, but dont want to take down too early View attachment 2431418View attachment 2431419View attachment 2431420View attachment 2431421


can't see much on pics,but look to have a lot of white pistils still. post better pic in 2 weeks


----------



## Gmz (Dec 5, 2012)

What you guys think? I just looked at one of the lower buds under a microscope, and i saw 1 little trichome that was standing out from the others, the head was pure red! I've never seen a trichome like that before, does that mean it's almost done?


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 5, 2012)

kevb123 said:


> looks great. lots of bud sites. only just starting though so good few weeks yet


Thanks man, that's what I'm thinking. Might have to cut down one or two early before my university is on winter break, though. Gotta survive winter somehow!


----------



## sgsommers (Dec 5, 2012)

just wondering if shes ready


----------



## munchies7 (Dec 6, 2012)

sgsommers said:


> View attachment 2432203View attachment 2432211View attachment 2432216
> just wondering if shes ready


pics dont show much, but if the smell is not getting any stronger and amber is beginning to take control over 30% of the trichs its probably done.


----------



## sgsommers (Dec 6, 2012)

hanks she stinks and there ar more rd than white fibers butvshe seems to want to keep growing


----------



## Saitek (Dec 6, 2012)

blue cheese finished : ) best wishes to all


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 6, 2012)

Saitek said:


> blue cheese finished : ) best wishes to all


once dry stick in a pot with some tinsel and fairy lights  v nice!


----------



## kevb123 (Dec 6, 2012)

SwagstaffBud said:


> Thanks man, that's what I'm thinking. Might have to cut down one or two early before my university is on winter break, though. Gotta survive winter somehow!


trim the crappy popcorn buds and leave the nice ones to ripen


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 7, 2012)

OK, not quite ready but damn close I think, looks like they're getting cloudy. What do you guys think?


----------



## philshizzle (Dec 8, 2012)

If you could please take a look, thanks in advance


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 8, 2012)

philshizzle said:


> If you could please take a look, thanks in advance


3-4 weeks at least. In other words, not even close.


----------



## kgb424 (Dec 8, 2012)

can some one please tell me, how much longer, I started flowering five plants, cut down three when they looked ready,but these last two, starting shooting out new growth, and look like they are starting to crystalize with resin glands, so does that mean there close and the pistols should start changing colors, and shrinking up, so take a look at my pics, and tell me how much longer.:


----------



## MidwesternGro (Dec 8, 2012)

Any idea on how long for this beauty?

View attachment 2435353View attachment 2435354


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 9, 2012)

Cutting and pasting from another thread on this forum:

I've already cut off the top of the main cola, and some of the sides. But I should've done it sooner instead of hoping to control the infestation and save the colas. It's better now, but the mites are still around.

Have a look at the plant... I think she can still continue blooming. Still seems a bit skinny to me. What do you think?

View attachment 2435475View attachment 2435476View attachment 2435477

Let's look at the trichomes flower by flower...

No.1:

View attachment 2435478View attachment 2435473View attachment 2435472View attachment 2435471View attachment 2435474

No.2:

View attachment 2435467View attachment 2435469View attachment 2435468

No.3:

View attachment 2435470View attachment 2435464View attachment 2435465View attachment 2435466

No.4:

View attachment 2435463View attachment 2435462

The ambers are growing in number, but there are still a lot of clears. Am I correct? I am trying my best to listen to what my plant is telling me, but this is my first time, so I guess you could say that there could be a bit of a language barrier.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 9, 2012)

aurora stardust said:


> Cutting and pasting from another thread on this forum:
> 
> I've already cut off the top of the main cola, and some of the sides. But I should've done it sooner instead of hoping to control the infestation and save the colas. It's better now, but the mites are still around.
> 
> ...



Looks mostly cloudy to me... You could chop them now if you want a more heady buzz, or you could wait another week to get a more 'couch lock' type buzz. If it were up to me, I'd put them in 2 days of darkness, then chop them.


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 9, 2012)

Beefbisquit said:


> Looks mostly cloudy to me... You could chop them now if you want a more heady buzz, or you could wait another week to get a more 'couch lock' type buzz. If it were up to me, I'd put them in 2 days of darkness, then chop them.


Thanks for your advice.  I was holding on because of the size. I was thinking that she's still a bit skinny. She's about 3 1/2 feel tall, and i didn't do any form of training. But if she's ready, then she's ready...


----------



## kiwi1983 (Dec 9, 2012)

Hellow guys , first post this strain is sativa silver haze #9 , 71 days and looks like ready for harvest or not?


----------



## SwagstaffBud (Dec 9, 2012)

kevb123 said:


> trim the crappy popcorn buds and leave the nice ones to ripen


Honestly, I've been plucking little nugs off the very bottom every couple of days anyways


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 10, 2012)

Firstly, I need to apologise for the photos today. There was very little light and I could not get good shots. 

She seems to be pushing out new pistils still. Does this mean I should hold back on harvesting? If not, I will harvest tomorrow morning as advised.

View attachment 2436969

Here are what 2 other random flowers look like today.

View attachment 2436967View attachment 2436968


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

kgb424 said:


> can some one please tell me, how much longer, I started flowering five plants, cut down three when they looked ready,but these last two, starting shooting out new growth, and look like they are starting to crystalize with resin glands, so does that mean there close and the pistols should start changing colors, and shrinking up, so take a look at my pics, and tell me how much longer.View attachment 2435324View attachment 2435325View attachment 2435327View attachment 2435329View attachment 2435330View attachment 2435331:



1) where are your fan leaves?

2) 1-2 weeks until harvest


----------



## stumpjumper (Dec 10, 2012)

ArCaned said:


> 1) where are your fan leaves?


Uncle Ben would call that "extreme defoliation due to leaf necrosis"


----------



## Jennylasting (Dec 10, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Uncle Ben would call that "extreme defoliation due to leaf necrosis"


and i thought my leaf yellowing was bad, bud looks good though


----------



## ArCaned (Dec 10, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> Uncle Ben would call that "extreme defoliation due to leaf necrosis"


The leaves have actually died?

Not been trimmed?


From the photos it looks like the grower has aggressively trimmed all fan leaves like you would just prior to harvest!


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 10, 2012)

Look like they died to me. most likely a bad soil and a stupid amount of bloom boosters used.


----------



## Jennylasting (Dec 10, 2012)

ArCaned said:


> The leaves have actually died?
> 
> Not been trimmed?
> 
> ...


that might be true, you are forgetting he came on here to find out if it was ready or not...


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 10, 2012)

So, I went out to harvest the plant. I took down one of the side colas, but I didn't feel right taking the rest down.

I know everyone is saying to harvest already, but I just want to be doubly and triply sure...

I am trying to understand the plant and letting it tell me when she's ready. But as I am new, I can read her signs wrongly. That's why this community has been great and I appreciate all the sharing that happens here.

The few things I noticed that made me reconsider harvesting:

i) She's putting out even more new pistils.
ii) There seems to be more new growth on the calyxes.
iii) She's even frostier than yesterday.

I wonder if these signs are saying that she's still blooming and that this isn't her peak yet. Maybe this could be the final 100m sprint of the 400m race. What do you all think? Should I stop being silly and just harvest already? Or should I let her continue pushing?

Have a look at the flowers and discuss with me my observations...

View attachment 2437899View attachment 2437898View attachment 2437897View attachment 2437900
View attachment 2437901View attachment 2437902View attachment 2437903


----------



## nicktaft (Dec 10, 2012)

bagseed indoor cfl grow in miracle gro. approx 6-8 weeks into flowering 12/12? are these ready to harvest? any help?


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 10, 2012)

nicktaft said:


> bagseed indoor cfl grow in miracle gro. approx 6-8 weeks into flowering 12/12? are these ready to harvest? any help?


I am no expert, but my first grow is coming towards the end. From what I have experienced and seen with my plant, guided along with the insight of the more experienced growers, I would have to say that your plant has a few weeks more to go before reaching peak harvest.

Pretty pistils from bagseed, by the way. Any idea what strain it could be?


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 11, 2012)

aurora stardust said:


> So, I went out to harvest the plant. I took down one of the side colas, but I didn't feel right taking the rest down.
> 
> I know everyone is saying to harvest already, but I just want to be doubly and triply sure...
> 
> ...


First of the jury to chime in... Would love to hear what others have to say.



k0ijn said:


> It's hard to see clearly but it might be foxtailing, I would base the harvest on the "old" growth not the new growth.
> So I still think you're near harvest, especially with the infestation problems.
> 
> But that doesn't mean that you cannot take the plant another 1-2 weeks if it's reacting well to the extra time.


Thanks for that. Will keep the old growth in mind. Maybe I'll harvest a few sections and leave the rest to see how they go. I don't have the experience to be fully sure if she's reacting well or not. If we go by the flowering time given by Ceres, she's due between 27th December - 1st January. But I am aware that there are many factors that come into play, and the numbers don't matter as much as what the plant tells me. If only I could understand her better. 



k0ijn said:


> A plant will continue to grow and produce new growth. That doesn't have any say in maturity really.
> That's just how a plant reacts to the light and the variables.
> 
> If you let it, the plant would keep growing and producing but you would of course lose a lot of potency due to degradation.
> ...


I agree. That is my main concern. I'm trying to find a balance between letting her reach her full potential, and not losing the harvest due to complications or degradation.

I do notice that the amber trichs are concentrated on the bigger sugar leaves. The flowers are mostly cloudy with some amber. And the parts that are in the shadows (that's why I don't post trich photos from those parts, because they're hard to see) are also mostly cloudy, but with some clear. I've noticed that trichome production is still active and some of them have formed clusters. Basically, there's less and less empty space.

I'm sorry I am being so particular. It's almost the end, and I want to do the best for my first plant.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Dec 11, 2012)

View attachment 2438390....how much longer?


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 11, 2012)

aurora stardust said:


> So, I went out to harvest the plant. I took down one of the side colas, but I didn't feel right taking the rest down.


I see so many amber trichomes that i would of had them down a few days ago man, i would get right to it if i was you.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 11, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> View attachment 2438390View attachment 2438391View attachment 2438392....how much longer?


Those are beautiful!! 1 week tops!


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks Bro...I'll post an update in a week...i wanna let em go at least 8weeks...they're only 6 n a half today.


----------



## CashCrops (Dec 11, 2012)

stumpjumper said:


> OK, not quite ready but damn close I think, looks like they're getting cloudy. What do you guys think?


Looks terrible, I'd just quit and never grow again!


----------



## aurora stardust (Dec 11, 2012)

JustAnotherUser said:


> I see so many amber trichomes that i would of had them down a few days ago man, i would get right to it if i was you.


Thanks for the reply. I will get right to it... just before first light.


----------



## JustAnotherUser (Dec 11, 2012)

thatboyis1uvakind said:


> Thanks Bro...I'll post an update in a week...i wanna let em go at least 8weeks...they're only 6 n a half today.


Whats the strain? i need a strain that looks finished in 6.5 weeks haha. I suppose the hairs look like they could change/receed more but yeh real close for sure.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Dec 11, 2012)

JustAnotherUser said:


> Whats the strain? i need a strain that looks finished in 6.5 weeks haha. I suppose the hairs look like they could change/receed more but yeh real close for sure.


Critical kush...og kush×critical mass....have one exact same age right next to it n looks abt a week behind maturity wise...but equally as dank....i researched n critical mass flowers in 45-55days....so that's where this ones prolly getting this trait from...they're supposed to b 8 week strain


----------



## kiwi1983 (Dec 13, 2012)

hey guys, today is the big day , my silver haze #9 looks like ready for harvest ( 75 flowering days and about 3-5 % ampers) i think will be ok , today at 00:00 i will kill the monster P:


----------



## rainman420 (Dec 14, 2012)

heyy I'm just wondering when i should start flushing? I'm thinking on flushing it real soon like in a day or 2 n then probe cut her in a week, but as u can see the bottom has just started flowering. i guess cuz half the plant first? it won't harm the plant right?
p.s the hairs have turned brown due to nute burn, it has been growing for about 7-8 weeks already, autoflwoering btw


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 16, 2012)

8.8 weeks flowering, 12/12 from seed party cup grow. how long you guys think is left? 4 days? week?View attachment 2444596View attachment 2444597View attachment 2444598


----------



## prodikulson (Dec 18, 2012)

random bag seed octomom...only have her in a shoe storage bin and anxious to chop her she's got a sugary skunky aroma after almost no smell since it sprouted


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 18, 2012)

prodikulson said:


> random bag seed octomom...only have her in a shoe storage bin and anxious to chop her she's got a sugary skunky aroma after almost no smell since it sprouted


Got about 3-4 weeks to go, looks to be about halfway through.


----------



## DrHempenstein (Dec 18, 2012)

first is the top of a side stalk, the second is the main kola, and the third is just to show how awesome a 50 cents magnifying glass is with a 7.2megapixel cam. any suggestions on when to chop her? thanks for lookin


----------



## kharozan (Dec 19, 2012)

Nirvanas ICE, Please check it out, got all the info I could think of on here let me know if you have any other questions! Thanks for the thread btw super helpful.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/601417-nirvannas-ice-first-harvest-she.html


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Dec 19, 2012)

cut it down about the right time i think
View attachment 2449355View attachment 2449356


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;8410548 said:


> cut it down about the right time i think
> View attachment 2449355View attachment 2449356


Looks good to me!


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Dec 20, 2012)

just out of curiosity.

day 38 of 12/12


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 20, 2012)

MasterOfTheJuice said:


> just out of curiosity.
> 
> day 38 of 12/12


Nice looking ladies you got there! 4-5 weeks in my humble opinion.


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Dec 21, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> Nice looking ladies you got there! 4-5 weeks in my humble opinion.


thanks rocpilefsj!

a bit longer than i thought... ill try to be patient


----------



## rocpilefsj (Dec 21, 2012)

MasterOfTheJuice said:


> thanks rocpilefsj!
> 
> a bit longer than i thought... ill try to be patient


No problem, they appear to be about half way through the flowering phase, do you know the strain?


----------



## cypress green (Dec 22, 2012)

Can anyone advise on cfl giant duel spectrum 125w for dwarf plant,or is 300w better,wanna grow auto's like LR1 or mystic blue,white dwarf,but have friggin hard water but not gonna use,can any1 link up & send me message 4 help if poss.Just bought weed & it makes eyes itch & ground glass feeling in throat-is it flushing or not curing?


----------



## DrHempenstein (Dec 22, 2012)

another question,anyone know why my buds are all fat and round instead of longer and skinnier like most i see?


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 24, 2012)

9 weeks I couldn't see any amber


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Dec 24, 2012)

rocpilefsj said:


> No problem, they appear to be about half way through the flowering phase, do you know the strain?


hi rocpilefsj,

this is my first grow, so i have no experience with any strain.
i did read in a couple of places that this strain is a bit slower than others.

have you ever grown LSD?


----------



## Highriseguy (Dec 25, 2012)

i would like your input on how long tell done thank you much~!


----------



## Dameon (Dec 26, 2012)

Highriseguy said:


> View attachment 2455326 View attachment 2455328View attachment 2455327 i would like your input on how long tell done thank you much~!


two weeks at least. Be kind and flush.


----------



## roachfinder (Dec 26, 2012)

View attachment 2455611View attachment 2455612View attachment 2455613View attachment 2455614


----------



## roachfinder (Dec 26, 2012)

is the first one close?


----------



## zingzang (Dec 26, 2012)

I have some Liberty Haze plants about 8 weeks into flowering. How close do you think? THANKS!!


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 26, 2012)

zingzang said:


> I have some Liberty Haze plants about 8 weeks into flowering. How close do you think? THANKS!!View attachment 2456035View attachment 2456038View attachment 2456037View attachment 2456039View attachment 2456036View attachment 2456042


3 weeks atleast


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 26, 2012)

Ssdivin said:


> View attachment 2453632View attachment 2453633View attachment 24536369 weeks I couldn't see any amber


see were paitence gets you what a beautiful plant chop when ready but 3 to 5 days wont hurt


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 26, 2012)

atleast 4 weeks maybe more deff got some issues looks like lack of light/soil/root space/nutes


----------



## ogkush420 (Dec 26, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> View attachment 2455611View attachment 2455612View attachment 2455613View attachment 2455614


^^^^^^^^ read post above


----------



## zingzang (Dec 26, 2012)

Thank you OG!


----------



## Ssdivin (Dec 26, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> see were paitence gets you what a beautiful plant chop when ready but 3 to 5 days wont hurt


Thanks ill look again in a few days


----------



## oldschooltofu (Dec 27, 2012)

J1 (jack herer X skunk 1)
8 weeks today

i started seeing amber trics today on 2 plants. less than 2% white hairs left

i am thinking 2-3 days?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 28, 2012)

oldschooltofu said:


> J1 (jack herer X skunk 1)
> 8 weeks today
> 
> i started seeing amber trics today on 2 plants. less than 2% white hairs left
> ...


I'd wait. Looks like cloudy trich's to me. Flush for a week, if it's matured a bit, give it 48 hours darkness then chop.

That's what I'd do.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 28, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> View attachment 2455611View attachment 2455612View attachment 2455613View attachment 2455614



I'd say no. They look.... fucked up. Sorry, don't mean to be harsh....

Maybe over fertilization? Got some bad curl to the leaves with some yellowing tips, and some sparse, sickly, looking buds. If it was me, I'd pull the plant; but if you want to grow it out, I'd use it for hash of oil.

Maybe a lack of light has something to do with it? What are you using for lighting?


----------



## roachfinder (Dec 30, 2012)

does anyone think this has about 1 more week???????


----------



## roachfinder (Dec 30, 2012)

well yea...i had a problem with the leaves. someone said its a deficancy...and the next day said it was a burn. it looks fucked up, but it really isnt. the buds actually look nice...apart from the laves. the new growth is perfect. a good green color.
and my question was about the pistols, not ur opinion about what they look like.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Dec 30, 2012)

roachfinder said:


> well yea...i had a problem with the leaves. someone said its a deficancy...and the next day said it was a burn. it looks fucked up, but it really isnt. the buds actually look nice...apart from the laves. the new growth is perfect. a good green color.
> and my question was about the pistols, not ur opinion about what they look like.


I'd say 3 weeks?


----------



## past times (Dec 30, 2012)

richinweed said:


> Wow I always get funky when i run accross this thread...is it a joke?, some joker is gonna tell u yer plants are done by looking at internet snap shots.....and then ppl saying put it in the dark for 3 days....I think its a case of self importance syndrome...c-mon ppl !!! get real and use yer own common sence and good judgment.....if u dont You will never have any . making it possible for joker threads like this......................crap.


 Dude, smoke a little weed and chill out. Not everyone knows a ton about plants so this can be helpful. Not to mention it has over a half million views, 8,000 posts, and has been running for 3 years. What have you done?


----------



## Moon Goblin (Dec 31, 2012)

Is this one done? This is the only way to tell, right-- by looking at the trichomes?
Of course it is. I believe this was a thread started to fulfill someones bud porn addiction.


Not sure if u guys are into this freaky stuff, but here are some ice-water full-melt macros


Oh yeah, and just incase you would like to accuire the knowledge to know when your ladies are just like you would like them, here's a link to an article by 
SubCool:
http://www.cannabisculture.com/content/2009/10/15/Amber-Alert


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

one issue is that im using cfl's. this guys explained that if i have more lights, it dont matter bc it just fills up the footprint or something. in other words, the lumons dont just keep adding up....as i thought they did. so i thought i had like 16,000 lumons. haha but i did repot those to pots that were like 4x's bigger....and i use advanced nutrients-sensi bloom part a and b, and bud candy. ive been flushing it for about two weeks...just water. and 1 tim i added nutes so like 2-3 waterings with nutes since ive been flushing. and cool-aid!!! someone from california said it makes their buds more dense, and gives the plant sugar that it really needs. so im experimenting. and th soil i used was from a little bit of compost that i threw into my fire pit, burnt it for awile. and i added that coco stuff. coconut hairs or whatever-for drainage. and a little perilie, even though i didnt want to.


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 3, 2013)

oldschooltofu said:


> J1 (jack herer X skunk 1)
> 8 weeks today
> 
> i started seeing amber trics today on 2 plants. less than 2% white hairs left
> ...


that looks done, but you cant ever be 100% sure unless you zoom in. i hope you harvsted by now


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 3, 2013)

Lemme know!


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 4, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> View attachment 2465445
> 
> Lemme know!


id say about 3 weeks, maybe 4. there are still alot of white pistols.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Shout me!


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 4, 2013)

same grow!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 4, 2013)

rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2466325
> 
> Shout me!





rbeez88 said:


> View attachment 2466327
> same grow!


4-5 Weeks. Looks about half way through flowering to me.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 4, 2013)

rocpilefsj said:


> 4-5 Weeks. Looks about half way through flowering to me.



Wow really? Im In approx 7-9 weeks of 12/12!! I'll take some more pics today, re-post, if thats ok?

Thanks for the hasty reply!


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 4, 2013)

rbeez88 said:


> Wow really? Im In approx 7-9 weeks of 12/12!! I'll take some more pics today, re-post, if thats ok?
> 
> Thanks for the hasty reply!


Judging by all those white pistils yes. What kind of lighting are you using? If you could get some up close shots of the buds would be great!


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 4, 2013)

Hate to agree, youv got a while to go.Quite the amount of time committed already, best wait it out a while longer.It will be rewarding when it finally finishes! dont make the early chop mistake.


----------



## Highjynx (Jan 4, 2013)

Hey! This is some DNA chocolope kush. 10.5 weeks from flip to 12/12. 5 plants, from seed so all different phenos.


----------



## xGrimace (Jan 4, 2013)

roachfinder said:


> id say about 3 weeks, maybe 4. there are still alot of white pistols.


It doesnt look like fddblack is maintaining this thread anymore, I was hoping to get his opinion.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 4, 2013)

rocpilefsj said:


> Judging by all those white pistils yes. What kind of lighting are you using? If you could get some up close shots of the buds would be great!


Im using 2 x 600 watt sunmaster dual specs


Done as requested


this is another Delish fruit, any opinions on what maybe the cause for the leaves to start losing colour?


This is a supercheese, most of these only got 2 week veg but they look awesome and have given me no issues at all
 
Delicious Fruit, all the delish look far behind


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> Hate to agree, youv got a while to go.Quite the amount of time committed already, best wait it out a while longer.It will be rewarding when it finally finishes! dont make the early chop mistake.


the cuts looked indica so I was hoping for a 7/8 week 12/12 and then harvest, I'll hafta wait it out I guess see what happens, Ive posted some closer shots above, Ive had humidity issues which may have stunted growth?


----------



## DrHempenstein (Jan 4, 2013)

i already done chopped mine and shes hangin but thanks for the thread none the less mate, thought that counts.


----------



## HiImNick (Jan 4, 2013)

What do you think about my Xj-13? There looks to be a lot of ambering going on already, and I'm a little concerned because I haven't flushed her yet, just got back from winter break. Opinion?

Also, sorry about the pictures guys. I'm not a pro photographer. I did my best.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 5, 2013)

No response?


----------



## Hellvis514 (Jan 5, 2013)

what about this ?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 5, 2013)

Hellvis514 said:


> what about this ?
> 
> View attachment 2468227View attachment 2468228



Looks mostly cloudy to me. 

If you're not flushing now, start soon. Chop in a week and a half or so.


----------



## zingzang (Jan 6, 2013)

Liberty Haze about ten weeks into flowering, ebb and flow system 1000 watts of HPS. How close do ya think?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 6, 2013)

zingzang said:


> Liberty Haze about ten weeks into flowering, ebb and flow system 1000 watts of HPS. How close do ya think?View attachment 2469140View attachment 2469141View attachment 2469142View attachment 2469143View attachment 2469144View attachment 2469146


A few weeks... hairs are white.


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 6, 2013)

Im using 2 x 600 watt sunmaster dual specs


Done as requested

View attachment 2466686
this is another Delish fruit, any opinions on what maybe the cause for the leaves to start losing colour?

View attachment 2466688
This is a supercheese, most of these only got 2 week veg but they look awesome and have given me no issues at all
View attachment 2466691 
Delicious Fruit, all the delish look far behind


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 8, 2013)

Still no help, fuckinghell :S


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 8, 2013)

rbeez88 said:


> Im using 2 x 600 watt sunmaster dual specs
> 
> 
> Done as requested
> ...


Snap a pic with the HPS off.... Everything just looks..... yellow.

From what I _can_ see, it looks almost done...


----------



## DaBIGCAT707 (Jan 8, 2013)

Gotta get a lil bigger close up on the trichs.. but bud looks great, now look for the clouds..


----------



## rbeez88 (Jan 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Snap a pic with the HPS off.... Everything just looks..... yellow.
> 
> From what I _can_ see, it looks almost done...




Beef, thank you for replying, here's some Ive got to hand now, I'll take some with the HPS off


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Jan 17, 2013)

hi Again,

it's day 66 of 12/12, and to my inexperienced eye, it looks like it may be time to Harvest.

flushed the girls 10 days ago for the first time, and again 2 days ago, using canna-flush.

attaching some pics. is it time to harvest, or should i wait a bit longer?

thanks!


----------



## MasterOfTheJuice (Jan 17, 2013)

adding some pics of the trichs...
this is the best i can do with a magnifying glass and an iPhone


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2013)

MasterOfTheJuice said:


> adding some pics of the trichs...
> this is the best i can do with a magnifying glass and an iPhone


Trich's still look clear to me.

Don't rush your lady  Patience pays off!


----------



## blazingfordays (Jan 17, 2013)

flushed her alittle over a week ago, shes on her 10th week of flower but not drinking to much water anymore think its time to take her down??


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 17, 2013)

blazingfordays said:


> View attachment 2484779View attachment 2484780View attachment 2484781View attachment 2484782 flushed her alittle over a week ago, shes on her 10th week of flower but not drinking to much water anymore think its time to take her down??



Fack, if she's not done she's gotta be fuckin' close.


----------



## crazym88 (Jan 19, 2013)

9.5 weeks after switch, showed sex week or so before, in darkness now, should i have waited? is it too late now? View attachment 2486553


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 19, 2013)

I would have gone another week, personally.However I would have checked the trichs to just to confirm.Did you take a looksy?


----------



## crazym88 (Jan 19, 2013)

trichs are cloudy with very few amber on leaves, maybe 1-2 % +, i got scared and flipped lights back on lol, i see 20-30% white hairs still so maybe i'll just flush for another week?


----------



## iiKode (Jan 23, 2013)

Can anyone let me know about this, its 43 days in flower Strain is auto northern lights under 250w hps.


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 24, 2013)

I think this is well done lol pure amber triches

I reckon another 2-3 weeks on her 5-6wk keep getting a ph problems during transition phase.

Srry comments r wrong way round


----------



## Mcwhippin420 (Jan 24, 2013)

3 different mid grade bagseed plants  idk exactly how long they are in...I have a 420scope i been using they getting cloudy a little last time i checked but they still got white hairs coming out how long you think ?? and i have had PH problems no meter yet haha but just checked with aquarium kit my filtered water was 7.2 color just started using white vinegar to lower to 6.8 color and flushed them 2 days ago


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Mattemil (Jan 24, 2013)

damn sideways photos, sorry


----------



## Ixfrankxi (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it done?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jan 24, 2013)

Ixfrankxi said:


> Is it done?


Definitely not. 2-3 weeks?


----------



## Mark30g (Jan 25, 2013)

Mark30g said:


> View attachment 2494887I think this is well done lol pure amber triches
> View attachment 2494888
> I reckon another 2-3 weeks on her 5-6wk keep getting a ph problems during transition phase.
> 
> Srry comments r wrong way round




Well is it???


----------



## Ixfrankxi (Jan 25, 2013)

Any other input dont want to wait to long


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 25, 2013)

Your looking at close to another month IMO


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 25, 2013)

How long on this one ya guys think...I think its done!


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 25, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> View attachment 2495020View attachment 2495021View attachment 2495022



I should add, this stupid thing is an auto NL and is pushing 12 weeks from seed, growing impatient with the bitch.
any estimates?


----------



## Mattemil (Jan 25, 2013)

marc88101 said:


> How long on this one ya guys think...I think its done!
> 
> View attachment 2496365


I would say that is ready to go! lookin damn good


----------



## marc88101 (Jan 25, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> I would say that is ready to go! lookin damn good


thanks, i'm chopping tonight!


----------



## qwe1233 (Jan 27, 2013)

marc88101 said:


> How long on this one ya guys think...I think its done!
> 
> View attachment 2496365



Ose to joy! That sir is a beauty. I could imagine myself hugging that like a teddy bear.


----------



## Eazygoing (Jan 27, 2013)

http://imgur.com/A7QagIQ
http://imgur.com/E06rMZv
http://imgur.com/j5beM9D
http://imgur.com/6kGeawD

Two different strains, one disliked the last dose of nutes as you can see. I've started flushing. How much longer? Also is there a better way to do pics? If so please let me know.

Edit:I realize you can upload pics from a computer, does the mobile not support attachments? Also plants are at 55 days and are autos. They are a 60-75day strain both


----------



## rainman420 (Jan 29, 2013)

hey not sure if ur still replying but i would like to know how long till harvest for my baby auto onyxView attachment 2501563View attachment 2501564View attachment 2501565View attachment 2501566


----------



## kindnug (Jan 29, 2013)

20-25 days atleast 20


----------



## kindnug (Jan 29, 2013)

eazygoing ^ those plants were stressed during their life and are done because of it.
I would chop those down where they are and try better next time. Looks like overfeeding or overwater.


----------



## thatboyis1uvakind (Jan 29, 2013)

View attachment 2502311View attachment 2502316View attachment 2502318plant #1...auto bubbleicious....swollen calaxes all cloudy trichs but still spitting white hairs daily...,55days flowering 12/12....View attachment 2502320...pictures got outta wack on post but other plant is bag seed which is obviously a purple strain....smells like an open pk of grape koolaid... also 55days flowering.....done yet?


----------



## Eazygoing (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks kind, it's weird because its just that one out of 6 that got burned and looked done early. That's why I asked. Chopped the top that night, smoked a little and it's a good stone.


----------



## djirons (Jan 30, 2013)

How long please?


----------



## The2TimEr (Jan 30, 2013)

djirons said:


> How long please?View attachment 2503203View attachment 2503205


Not very good pics but, looks done to me


----------



## metalmik (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi can anybody help me please and give me an idea if this is ready or not , i am a bit eager to chop lol. Many Thanks for any help given. Mike.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 30, 2013)

All clear trichomes > 2 wks. atleast maybe more


----------



## kindnug (Jan 30, 2013)

EZgoing > Let em go that last 10-15 days but that one looks rough to me


----------



## kindnug (Jan 30, 2013)

If the buzz is up to your standards and they all look similar then you can easily cut them all down and be happy with results


----------



## metalmik (Jan 30, 2013)

Thank you Kindnug ,i did think that but i hate waiting lol. Guess i will wait and reap the benefits then , many thanks .


----------



## cedders (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi, what is your take on my auto cheese from dinafem?


----------



## Smokenpassout (Jan 31, 2013)

Is this ready or near it. Pistils are about 70 percent orange. No sign of amber Trichs but cloudy everywhere.


----------



## rainman420 (Jan 31, 2013)

how long for this ones??


----------



## elac1980 (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 2507722 do you think i should chop them please help this is my first grow and im new to everything please help


----------



## The2TimEr (Feb 2, 2013)

elac1980 said:


> View attachment 2507720View attachment 2507721View attachment 2507722 do you think i should chop them please help this is my first grow and im new to everything please help


noooo chance! 3 weeks left..


----------



## MM3 (Feb 2, 2013)

I am in my 8th, almost 9th week of flowering here. This plant is still growing and producing single blade leaves. Maybe due to the plant being a little burnt and the Fan leaves falling off? I don't know why its still goin? I am thinking I have about another 2 weeks? The buds aren't really dense. Just looking for thoughts, thanks


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 3, 2013)

I'd say 3-4 weeks.... too many white pistils...


----------



## kornssj (Feb 3, 2013)

does this look ready??


View attachment 2509183


----------



## randomnameguy (Feb 3, 2013)

Anyone care to give some input on my NLxBB please? The whole plant picture is about a week old, the bud shot is from 2-3 days ago. Week 8 starts tomorrow.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## djswole (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## wooden (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry did'nt see this thread b4 posting in another forum 

Anyway am hoping you can give me your expert opinion on these....

View attachment 2510143View attachment 2510145

Cheers!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 4, 2013)

4 weeks or more


----------



## kindnug (Feb 4, 2013)

randomnameguy I think let it go 65 days and it will be at its peak


----------



## djswole (Feb 4, 2013)

What do u guys think about mine its 4 posts up


----------



## kindnug (Feb 4, 2013)

The purple has a week at most> the rest have 4 weeks or more


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 4, 2013)

djswole said:


> View attachment 2509592View attachment 2509593View attachment 2509594View attachment 2509595View attachment 2509596View attachment 2509597View attachment 2509598View attachment 2509599View attachment 2509600View attachment 2509601View attachment 2509602View attachment 2509603View attachment 2509593View attachment 2509604View attachment 2509592


Pics 4,9, and 10 show a lot of White hairs.... Hard to tell on the purple buds, they look a little underdeveloped... still some white pistils too, I'd say 3-4 weeks on 4,9, and 10 plant, and maybe 2-3 on the purple, hard to say for sure.... post again in a week or so.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 4, 2013)

ALCOOL said:


> View attachment 2510497View attachment 2510498View attachment 2510499



Turn off the hps, mayne...

Second pic looks nice, maybe 2 weeks? I'd start flushing her soon.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Feb 4, 2013)

wooden said:


> Sorry did'nt see this thread b4 posting in another forum
> 
> Anyway am hoping you can give me your expert opinion on these....
> 
> ...


A long time. Prob 4-5 weeks or more?


----------



## djswole (Feb 5, 2013)

Okay cool thank you


----------



## Mark30g (Feb 5, 2013)

Green House seeds.co Cheese how long do you reckon m8??
The 1 pic looking nearly a week but the others 1-2 weeks. 
Start flush/hydro grow. 
Appreciate your advice


----------



## dieselweed (Feb 5, 2013)

Day 66 auto flowering haze, how long?


----------



## Mark30g (Feb 8, 2013)

Mark30g said:


> Green House seeds.co Cheese how long do you reckon m8??
> The 1 pic looking nearly a week but the others 1-2 weeks.
> Start flush/hydro grow.
> Appreciate your advice


How long Please? ?????
Thanks


----------



## metalmik (Feb 8, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how long for this plant based on the pics of trichomes i have taken please , many thanks for help. Mike .


----------



## 420circuit (Feb 8, 2013)

Novice grower here using hydro under 600W HPS, this is BF G-13 Haze and seems to getting close.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 9, 2013)

that cheese plant has closer to a month...all white hairs still


----------



## kindnug (Feb 9, 2013)

Those shots of trichomes are mostly clear so I'd say 10 days to 2 wks.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 9, 2013)

That BF G13Haze has a Month also>all white hairs means you got a month since its Sativa
I see a few hairs just starting to change..atleast 25 days


----------



## ALCOOL (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## Mark30g (Feb 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> that cheese plant has closer to a month...all white hairs still


Cheers dude thanks & +Rep's nice 1.
She on week 7 tho but did have ph probs and ive already started flushing. 
So I should wait another week last of clear Triches are almost gone?


----------



## BrockMed (Feb 10, 2013)

tomorrow she will be at 7 weeks flowering

has 40% amber trichome on some buds only 10% on other ones

80% brown hairs

how long you guys think? when should I start flushing her


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 11, 2013)

This is a tasty thread!


----------



## LoIQ2 (Feb 11, 2013)

1st Grow. DWC. Day 67 from 12/12. I can see an amber trich here n there otherwise cloudy and clear. 2 beans. 1 MK and 1BBerry. Wanna chop end of week. Pundits say....?


----------



## RuffPuffer (Feb 12, 2013)

if u want to know just give it a blow?


----------



## fr33domz (Feb 17, 2013)

Im now on 7 week Low ryder #2 i just want to know how many week left . Thankx


----------



## Richie Bud (Feb 17, 2013)

even if they are ready to harvest they will have to dry 3 to 7 days Then Cure for at least 2 weeks the longer the better if you don't cure them you will not get the full potential of the green my girls are nearly ready but I always leave for an extra week before cutting them down GET A HAND HELD MICROSCOPE from radio shack or wall mart check the trichomes for colour you cant tell if the plant is ready by the pistols you have to check the trichomes depending on your own preference I go 80% cloudy 20% amber they should be ready by now but check them


----------



## fr33domz (Feb 17, 2013)

Richie Bud said:


> even if they are ready to harvest they will have to dry 3 to 7 days Then Cure for at least 2 weeks the longer the better if you don't cure them you will not get the full potential of the green my girls are nearly ready but I always leave for an extra week before cutting them down GET A HAND HELD MICROSCOPE from radio shack or wall mart check the trichomes for colour you cant tell if the plant is ready by the pistols you have to check the trichomes depending on your own preference I go 80% cloudy 20% amber they should be ready by now but check them



thankx for the tips  little sage !!!!


----------



## professorkush (Feb 18, 2013)

week 6 or 7 reserva privada says to flower for 8-9 weeks


----------



## fr33domz (Feb 18, 2013)

nice one i like it


----------



## djkronique (Feb 19, 2013)

View attachment 2532325View attachment 2532326View attachment 2532327View attachment 2532328
Pineapple express and I do not have a flowering time for this plant.


----------



## hunter21312 (Feb 19, 2013)

How about my Dinafem Cheese? 

Smells sooo fruity


----------



## djkronique (Feb 19, 2013)

hunter21312 said:


> How about my Dinafem Cheese?
> 
> Smells sooo fruity
> View attachment 2532932


Damn it looks bomb, haha that nug has got on little white alfalfa hair on top.Also looks pretty much done from my perspective could go another week though if you want to push it.


----------



## hunter21312 (Feb 19, 2013)

Hahaha i noticed that and i thought, when that one little hair goes dark ima chop lol..And ya prolly will let it go another week considering i got 11 more babies in their


----------



## chiefrokaho (Feb 23, 2013)

Can anyone give me opinion on mine? First one is from 2/22, rest r from 2/18. THX


----------



## FlightSchool (Feb 23, 2013)

chiefrokaho said:


> Can anyone give me opinion on mine? First one is from 2/22, rest r from 2/18. THX



Try to get some shots with better lighting as the photos are blurry and hard to tell.

I would stop feeding, She looks like she has too much N. Just my unprofessional opinion though.


----------



## dondarrion (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi. Day 60 of flowering my first grow (OG13). Trichs are about 10% amber and then the rest are slightly more clear than cloudy still, maybe 50/40. Does 10 more days seem about right or am I looking at a few weeks still?


Also, is there any value in cutting the light down from 12hrs to 8-10hrs the last week? I read about it in one guide but hadn't seen it in the others I've read. Thanks.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

professorkush said:


> week 6 or 7 reserva privada says to flower for 8-9 weeks


2-4 weeks sir


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

djkronique said:


> View attachment 2532325View attachment 2532326View attachment 2532327View attachment 2532328
> Pineapple express and I do not have a flowering time for this plant.


close- 1-2 weeks, 3 if you wanted to wait.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

hunter21312 said:


> How about my Dinafem Cheese?
> 
> Smells sooo fruity
> View attachment 2532932


nice! thats tough, dont see any red but it looks far along. so all I can say is 1-3 maybe?


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

dondarrion said:


> Hi. Day 60 of flowering my first grow (OG13). Trichs are about 10% amber and then the rest are slightly more clear than cloudy still, maybe 50/40. Does 10 more days seem about right or am I looking at a few weeks still?
> View attachment 2541453View attachment 2541454
> 
> Also, is there any value in cutting the light down from 12hrs to 8-10hrs the last week? I read about it in one guide but hadn't seen it in the others I've read. Thanks.


few weeks bro. that or if it hermies on you, nothing personal but it looks abit stressed, then you may consider taking it early. But I say 3 weeks min left


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

ALCOOL said:


> View attachment 2518077View attachment 2518079View attachment 2518080


2-3.5 weeks


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

BrockMed said:


> tomorrow she will be at 7 weeks flowering
> 
> has 40% amber trichome on some buds only 10% on other ones
> 
> ...


1.5-3 weeks sir


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

LoIQ2 said:


> 1st Grow. DWC. Day 67 from 12/12. I can see an amber trich here n there otherwise cloudy and clear. 2 beans. 1 MK and 1BBerry. Wanna chop end of week. Pundits say....?
> 
> View attachment 2521621View attachment 2521622View attachment 2521623View attachment 2521624View attachment 2521625View attachment 2521626View attachment 2521627View attachment 2521628View attachment 2521629View attachment 2521631View attachment 2521632


you look just about good to go. another week never hurts


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

fr33domz said:


> View attachment 2529361View attachment 2529362View attachment 2529363View attachment 2529364View attachment 2529365View attachment 2529366
> 
> Im now on 7 week Low ryder #2 i just want to know how many week left . Thankx


3 weeks minimum, up to 5 or 6 im guessing. too soon to say


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

That OG13 wont herm unless he stressed the sh*t out of it... I've popped 10 and none were hermi about 5-6 diff pheno. out of 10.
So be ready for some selection!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

oh and my longest flowering OG13 took 80 days from seed plant looks like you got about 20 days or 3 wk. left

My fastest flowering took 65 days but that is not the same pheno. you got there


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey folks.

I've posted before, got sage advice.

So, here's my latest. Yes, I know, multiple problems (I'm working on it).
10 days to 2 weeks I figure.....your opinions please.


----------



## rocknratm (Feb 27, 2013)

Hugo Phurst said:


> Hey folks.
> 
> I've posted before, got sage advice.
> 
> ...


I agree completely with your guess...


----------



## dondarrion (Feb 27, 2013)

rocknratm said:


> few weeks bro. that or if it hermies on you, nothing personal but it looks abit stressed, then you may consider taking it early. But I say 3 weeks min left


Yeah, first grow, she's been through a lot. Primarily heat stress.


kindnug said:


> oh and my longest flowering OG13 took 80 days from seed plant looks like you got about 20 days or 3 wk. left
> 
> My fastest flowering took 65 days but that is not the same pheno. you got there


Ok so I guess I'll sit tight for at least two more weeks before I start thinking about harvest again. I saw amber trichs and got excited. 

Thank you both for taking a look, I'm glad I asked first.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

You will be happy with the result if you wait 20 more days from the day that picture was taken...full weight/potency will be acheived!

Do Not Look @ Trichomes on LEAVES to determine ripeness> when a majority of the trichomes on the Calyx(swollen buds) are milky/cloudy(not transparent) and nearly ALL Pistil are red and receding into Calyx> Then it's done.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 27, 2013)

Did you only germ. 1 OG13? The OG13 has around 6 different pheno. that I saw in my 10pack.
They were all better than average but one stood out above the rest in flavor/potency but not the biggest yielder of the bunch.
Kept the highest yielder too because it fills more jars and still good potency just not like real OG^

I like some selection to choose from but some people want every one to be exact replica's

I suggest you pop a 5 or 10 pack of a strain and keep clones until you find out which are the keepers.


----------



## dondarrion (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks again for the help. Yeah it's just 1 plant. I made a small set up (1'x1'x2', 84W CFL) so I could make mistakes and learn. I didn't want to shove all in with an expensive setup right away.


----------



## zoslick (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello! Some details of my plant:

Germ Date: Nov 7, 2012
Flower Date: Jan 1, 2013
Strain: Wappa (Paradise Seeds)
Current Flower Days: 60
Medium: Soil



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

Why does every1 look at trichomes on the f*cken leaves...The Calyx are what you should be focusing on and if they are all cloudy(or mostly cloudy)then they are done. From the full plant pictures it looks like 5-10 days (from when pic. was taken)
70 days sounds about right


----------



## kindnug (Feb 28, 2013)

I've gotten to a point where I don't need a scope anymore because the trichomes make the buds look mostly grey/some orange tints on sugar leaves+Calyx will be swollen 2 the max.
After a few harvests using a scope> you will see the whole plant at peak maturity and know what they should look like.


----------



## eleventysix (Feb 28, 2013)

so what you guys think I'm giving her another week I would think... she's 80 days old Dutch Passion Think Different Auto 

View attachment 2546125


----------



## Gmz (Feb 28, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Why does every1 look at trichomes on the f*cken leaves...The Calyx are what you should be focusing on and if they are all cloudy(or mostly cloudy)then they are done. From the full plant pictures it looks like 5-10 days (from when pic. was taken)
> 70 days sounds about right


I would assume it's to not crush the trichomes on the bud you want to smoke, and still get a general idea at what your plant is at, and overall it's just easier


----------



## bunko (Feb 28, 2013)

what do u think of these 8weeks


----------



## bigv1976 (Feb 28, 2013)

Gmz said:


> I would assume it's to not crush the trichomes on the bud you want to smoke, and still get a general idea at what your plant is at, and overall it's just easier


I have seen more plants cut early here due to people using the trichomes to determine ripeness. There is a whole lot more than just milky trichomes to tell if a plant is done folks. I have had milky trichomes at 5 weeks on more than one occasion but I still waited til my plants were done to harvest.


----------



## lemonogkush (Mar 1, 2013)

to the 1st pic ..chop that baby down or I'll have to come over there and chop it myself, for the 2nd pic.. I reaaly can't tell break me off a peice and send it to me I'll let you know... and the 3rd one flush for 1 week -harvest and send a big cola over to me for proper verification.


----------



## TheGarden (Mar 1, 2013)

Hello fellow green thumbs, just after a bit of advice on when to chop a few plants. I noted down when I flipped to 12/12 but cannot find the note any where! argg  lol. As far as I can remember it was the first or second week of jan, and it was a Thursday, so I figure today is the first day of week 9, or the first day of week 8. I have included some pics of 5 different plants. 4 of them are some sort of cheese and one of them is some sort of lemon, I am guessing the lemon will take longer but they don't look too far behind at the moment.

Plant 1


Plant 2


Plant 3


Plant 4


Plant 5


How are they looking?

Thanks for reading! TheGarden


----------



## GRieVoUS69 (Mar 1, 2013)

Here is a snip I took to see if they are done. they are at 8 weeks and I know I am anxious but I really dont want to wait too long. I might have man handled them a little before the pic, so if there broken tri's its not over ripe and falling off.


----------



## racerboy71 (Mar 1, 2013)

GRieVoUS69 said:


> Here is a snip I took to see if they are done. they are at 8 weeks and I know I am anxious but I really dont want to wait too long. I might have man handled them a little before the pic, so if there broken tri's its not over ripe and falling off.
> 
> View attachment 2548645View attachment 2548646View attachment 2548647
> View attachment 2548648


 you got a pix of the plant that came off on instead of just a few bud shots?


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 1, 2013)

To everyone posting in this thread for estimated harvest times




*The picture I have attached here is the type of picture you want to take for this thread.

It is close enough to show the swelling but far enough to allow estimators to see all of the hairs
*

*= a more accurate estimation for you*


----------



## GRieVoUS69 (Mar 1, 2013)

???? I know I suck at taking pic's, maybe 3rd time around. plant one, two and three. I have no idea the strain, 8 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 2, 2013)

Every1 on this page but Grievous69 has a month probably more...Griev. 2nd pic is done 1st/3rd have 5-10 days


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 2, 2013)

Day 63 just wanted to see how long y'all think she will go AUTO NLxBBTHANKS!


----------



## lemonogkush (Mar 2, 2013)

&#1174;&#1175;legilizeit&#1175;&#1174;;8410548 said:


> cut it down about the right time i think
> View attachment 2449355View attachment 2449356


that's the weirdest little dixie cup bonsi tree I've ever seen .. looks like you grew a couple blunts there... very tiny yeild but looks primo


----------



## GRieVoUS69 (Mar 2, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Every1 on this page but Grievous69 has a month probably more...Griev. 2nd pic is done 1st/3rd have 5-10 days



Thank you.


----------



## Surrealestate (Mar 2, 2013)

more time on this?


----------



## ChiefsitandChief (Mar 2, 2013)

That's ready....


----------



## janicethewhite (Mar 2, 2013)

this is day 22 of flowering, im hoping it can be ready after 8 weeks total

what do you reckon?

View attachment 2551032View attachment 2551033View attachment 2551034


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 3, 2013)

janicethewhite said:


> this is day 22 of flowering, im hoping it can be ready after 8 weeks total
> 
> what do you reckon?
> 
> View attachment 2551032View attachment 2551033View attachment 2551034



I reckon 22 days isn't long enough to give any type of approximation on a completion time. Come back in 3-4 weeks.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 3, 2013)

Y'all go an estimAtion for me my post is a few back with pics


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2013)

atleast 3 wks.


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 3, 2013)

Shit idk about 3 weeks but thanks for your input


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2013)

Those buds are small and have all white hairs...have fun harvesting early


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2013)

Looks like they got overfert. burned tips and half yellow leaves
My leaves yellow evenly with no burned tips. Maybe that slowed them down dunno but those aren't close @ all


----------



## mountainman23 (Mar 3, 2013)

how much longer do i got


----------



## kindnug (Mar 3, 2013)

10-15 days maybe


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 3, 2013)

PutItInTheBowl said:


> Day 63 just wanted to see how long y'all think she will go AUTO NLxBBView attachment 2549653View attachment 2549654View attachment 2549655View attachment 2549656View attachment 2549658THANKS!





Most of the hairs are still white, you got some time to go yet.... couple weeks at least. Also looks like you have some burn going on....


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 3, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Those buds are small and have all white hairs...have fun harvesting early


Don't take such offense.. All I'm sayin is I think it's about to swell and recede quicker than 3 weeks...


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 3, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Most of the hairs are still white, you got some time to go yet.... couple weeks at least. Also looks like you have some burn going on....


It's not burn I haven't nuted in about 2 weeks trying to finish clean as possible also its an auto and most autos start yellowing towards end of there lives hence my thought of it finishing sooner than later. there's more red/orange than what you can see on pics I guess.. Anyway I'm gonna wait till they are finished for sure


----------



## still in the closet (Mar 4, 2013)

Random bag seed, 600w HPS over 8 weeks, Fox tailing and found some hermie bananas today (Think i have stressed them out by having lights too close and not enough air movement earlier on, so they are punishing me. I have since raised light and added another fan)
The lower half of the buds seems close (Swelled and 50% red pistols) but all the fox tailing is stuffing it up for me. 
Have used a jewelers loupe but i cant really see much.
Sorry about the pic best i can manage unfortunately.

Thanks Guys


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

Do what you want> Don't ask for advice if you don't want the truth.

After all the hairs are red+receding(they turn red BEFORE receding)
+ the leaves will all fall off with only buds left on the stalks.(besides sugar leaves)

Just because all the hairs turn red doesn't mean it's done. 
That just lets you know when to start looking @ trichomes.

You might think because of a breeders suggestion that they all finish then.
Breeders only give estimations of the fastest finishers.
I would go 20 days longer than that picture before even thinking of harvesting
I know you can't wait for it to finish> just like my first grows 15 years ago.
Disappointment is all you get for impatience.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

stillinthecloset > those look like they got a couple weeks or so
If they are producing more banana's then you can pluck off then you might have to harvest premature to keep s33d production low


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

I've grown around 10 auto's in the past couple years outside and all the autoplants start to yellow when they have ~15-20 days left.
Near the end of their lives...those yellow leaves will have already fallen off...a few yellowing leaves is nothing


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 4, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Do what you want> Don't ask for advice if you don't want the truth.
> 
> After all the hairs are red+receding(they turn red BEFORE receding)
> + the leaves will all fall off with only buds left on the stalks.(besides sugar leaves)
> ...


I told to thanks... And your not telling truth your just advising with your opinion... In 3 exact weeks ill pull it if ur word is gospel.. Can a person not disagree? I know what I'm doing I just wanted y'all to shoot a number and u did and I thanked for it but your word isn't gold bro. Goodluck with the next 15 years of your life. All the things u said are for a noob grower thanks.


----------



## Mattemil (Mar 4, 2013)

PutItInTheBowl said:


> I told to thanks... And your not telling truth your just advising with your opinion... In 3 exact weeks ill pull it if ur word is gospel.. Can a person not disagree? I know what I'm doing I just wanted y'all to shoot a number and u did and I thanked for it but your word isn't gold bro. Goodluck with the next 15 years of your life. All the things u said are for a noob grower thanks.




Three weeks.....and no, you do not know what you are doing stop lying, everyone was a noob at one time there is no need to pretend.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

Really been growing longer than 15 years but I don't want you or any1 to know how old fart I really am


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

+Excuse me but I can look at a plant without a microscope and tell whether it's finished or not... YOUR the one asking advice!
Good luck with your auto's > I never got the appeal of added ditchweed genetics besides outdoor summer harvests.

Only one that even peaked my interest was the BCS Spyder and only because its supposed to be mostly sativa + strong.
Gave a trusted friend with a safe greenhouse the 20 Spyder s33ds for a summer harvest supposed to start them soon.

If these don't blow my mind then I won't be buying autos anymore. These are supposed to be the ones that change peoples minds about autos> I'll know this year


----------



## kindnug (Mar 4, 2013)

Post more pictures later and people might have more opinions
Like a week after the last pictures
Then you'll get more suggestions from others


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Mar 4, 2013)

Chill dude I haven't talked trash to u.. And that dude up there that says I'm a noob we all know what he is.. All I'm sayin is I disagree... Is that a crime.. Damn man it doesn't take rocket science to grow a WEED.. Just learn to accept a different opinion goodluck with your crap genetic autos as well I also have a gigabud in veg about 5 weeks old I'm about to swap ill remember to keep to myself I suppose


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 4, 2013)

This isn't the place to post public disagreements, this is where you come to hear other peoples opinions about when your plants will be finished. Not post pics, ask people what they think, then argue.


----------



## mrpags (Mar 4, 2013)

This is my first time growing in my own place with my own equipment, running T5's, strains unknown...
The lighter green one with less branches and leaves doesn't smell nearly as strong as the darker one with the crazy foliage. 
The dark one smells very sweet, lighter one smells sweet too but more sour. I started flowering both of them around Jan 1st.
Much longer now till harvest? Pic quality not so good but the hairs are browning on the tips and about 1/6th of the hairs have ripened . Thanks for looking!


----------



## emeraldking420 (Mar 4, 2013)

Liberty Haze 8.5 weeks - bulky but long white trichomesView attachment 2554059View attachment 2554060View attachment 2554061View attachment 2554062


----------



## prosperian (Mar 5, 2013)

Starting week 7, 2-Pineapple Exp and 2-AK47. Thanks for the help.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like they've been starving for food> My leaves don't get that yellow until after the buds are swollen. 
If you are feeding them then they need a bit more.
If not then next time feed them longer before flushing/plain waterings.
Some Pinex are done in 55 days > the one I am keeping forever takes 65 days to finish.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks like they could go 60 days or a few longer if you wanted. Trichomes seem all clear still in pics.
Which picture is of your Pineapple Exp.?


----------



## fil7 (Mar 5, 2013)

cant you tell when your plants done by the hairs changing colour say 75% amber
cheers fil7


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2013)

The Liberty Haze @ 8.5wk. looks like it needs another 40 days.
Liberty Haze is known to have phenotypes that take 90-100 days to flower.
So if you meant your @ 60 days > then you could have anywhere from 30-40 days left.

If you can stand the wait looks like you'll have some fatass buds


----------



## FlightSchool (Mar 5, 2013)

fil7 said:


> cant you tell when your plants done by the hairs changing colour say 75% amber
> cheers fil7



Strains can be different as to if they're really ready based on the hairs

just like they can all be different based on the trichomes.

just like they can all be different based on the swelling.

Things can be effected by growing styles, deficiencies, ect


Over time, especially if you continue a particular strain you will learn what to look for. 
It's not just hairs, It's not just trichomes, It's not just swelling. It's all of the above 


last week I cut a plant at 80% brown hairs and 5% amber trichomes

This week I cut one at 100% brown hairs and 20% amber trichomes

why? because they're all different and over time you will learn to judge them on all of the factors to determine their optimum time for harvest


----------



## zat (Mar 5, 2013)

Before giving your opinion, please note that this girl has been harvested once and I re-vegged her, so she is further along than she was last time at 9 weeks. Last time I almost killed her cause I waited one day too long to water her (was out of town), but she's doing well this time. What do you experienced folks think? Another month? All of the pics are from the same plant and from various areas of the plant. I LST'd her and then let her grow when I switched to flower 9 weeks ago. Thanks!


----------



## prosperian (Mar 5, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Looks like they've been starving for food> My leaves don't get that yellow until after the buds are swollen.
> If you are feeding them then they need a bit more.
> If not then next time feed them longer before flushing/plain waterings.
> Some Pinex are done in 55 days > the one I am keeping forever takes 65 days to finish.


They got a good dose of food yesterday with a bump in nitrogen. That should correct the yellow leaves. I have decided not to use a flush procedure as advised by some growers in the organic section. The p/e is the first bud pic beneath the trichs and I included a new one below. I figured I was early at only 53 days but I didn't want to miss my window.

Thanks for the response and feedback from you, flightschool, and fil7.


----------



## mrpags (Mar 5, 2013)

These are better shots.... sorry about the previous quality, both came out of different bags of mids strong looking seeds though, genetics seem pretty strong. Any comments anyone?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2013)

Zat looks like you got ~15 days left.
Mrpags you got over a month left.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 5, 2013)

Yeah Prosperian you got the 65 day pheno. looks like> That's how long I let it go for.
It's my favorite daytime smoke, very sweet too.


----------



## prosperian (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks man. I'm looking forward to having my first smoke from this grow. 65 days gives me a good target.


----------



## mrpags (Mar 5, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Zat looks like you got ~15 days left.
> Mrpags you got over a month left.


The darker green plant smells so fragrantly sweet, not skunky at all, any idea by description and photos what kind of strain it may be?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 6, 2013)

Post some more pics of that Pineapple Exp. around 9th week! I wanna see her after the swell.


----------



## montroller (Mar 7, 2013)

So I got some cuts that I thought were absolute blueberry but they started looking a little more like green crack in flower. AB blue is 8 weeks and green crack is 7, today is week 7 and I noticed at least one amber trich on the tops but couldn't see any on the lower buds. What do you guys think from these pics, ready or wait for that 10% amber to show.


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 8, 2013)

This is our first full grow (had to destroy 15 awesome plants that were vegging some time back, but that's another story...), and we had a problem this time during Week 5 of flowering. The timer was stepped on by someone, so the lights came on in the middle of the night. I caught it, but the damage was done. Anyway, these pics are at Week 9 of flowering. My concern is the low production of buds. We taste-tested the plant on the right, and it is perfect -- but we're hesitant to begin harvest. * Is there any hope that the buds will fill out more, or should I go ahead and harvest, and correct my mistakes on the next round? *

The plant on the left is older by a month (veg), but it doesn't yet have the classic signs of harvest-time so I think it needs a few more days. Leaves are a little wilted because its due to be watered.

The plant on the right has had most of the fans removed, and the remaining top leaves are curling up, getting brown, etc.


----------



## hereshegrows (Mar 8, 2013)

I was thinking I have about two or three days to go, can anyone tell me what they think?


----------



## joe macclennan (Mar 8, 2013)

hereshegrows said:


> View attachment 2559637View attachment 2559636I was thinking I have about two or three days to go, can anyone tell me what they think?


They look beautiful. Almost as beautiful as you Did I say that outloud?


----------



## smoky31141420 (Mar 8, 2013)

Grape god on left grape/bubba kush in right how long???? im just starting 6 th week.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2013)

smoky31141420 said:


> Grape god on left grape/bubba kush in right how long???? im just starting 6 th week.


You have a while yet.... 3-4 weeks?


----------



## HumphreyBogart (Mar 9, 2013)

Hallo,

I have two lovely ladies in a tiny wee room on my first ever grow. 80 days since first sign of flowering, 120 days since planting seed.

The larger one on the right is a Rudaralis Indica and the shorter one to the left and rear of the room is a Skunk#1. 



Growing in Coco with dedicated Nutes (plant magic) and a small room with 150W HPS for veg and 250W for flowering.

I gave them too long in the veg stage (five weeks) and there was an outrageous incident when I cut down from four plants as two had gone hermie - but for some reason I swapped the wrong ones out - so these both had a day between veg and flowering light cycles in normal house lighting. whoops.

Gnat Larvae presence throughout the grow never got too bad, but I worry the lack of bulk to these ladies is due to damaged root system thanks to the gnat larvae.

Both spouted interesting new growth on top over the last two days too. 

Slightly milky Trichomes on the skunk, clearer on the Ruderalis.

What do we think? Another week or two before a few days flushing and then harvest?

Is it worth chopping the cola first and giving the rest of the plant another week?


----------



## Sir.Ganga (Mar 9, 2013)

Gramaw said:


> This is our first full grow (had to destroy 15 awesome plants that were vegging some time back, but that's another story...), and we had a problem this time during Week 5 of flowering. The timer was stepped on by someone, so the lights came on in the middle of the night. I caught it, but the damage was done. Anyway, these pics are at Week 9 of flowering. My concern is the low production of buds. We taste-tested the plant on the right, and it is perfect -- but we're hesitant to begin harvest. * Is there any hope that the buds will fill out more, or should I go ahead and harvest, and correct my mistakes on the next round? *
> 
> The plant on the left is older by a month (veg), but it doesn't yet have the classic signs of harvest-time so I think it needs a few more days. Leaves are a little wilted because its due to be watered.
> 
> The plant on the right has had most of the fans removed, and the remaining top leaves are curling up, getting brown, etc.


What are you running for lights? I think you need more light, You will not gain very much if you leave them for another couple of weeks. I would cut your losses and get some more in the ground. If your wanting a bigger yeild increase the light and put your plants into 3-5 gallon pots. Ph is crucial, a cheap meter pays for itself in no time, same goes for a tds pen.

Good Luck


----------



## Gramaw (Mar 9, 2013)

Sir.Ganga said:


> What are you running for lights? I think you need more light, You will not gain very much if you leave them for another couple of weeks. I would cut your losses and get some more in the ground. If your wanting a bigger yeild increase the light and put your plants into 3-5 gallon pots. Ph is crucial, a cheap meter pays for itself in no time, same goes for a tds pen.
> 
> Good Luck


Thank you. I guess I just needed to hear someone say what I've been thinking -- that it's time to cut our losses. There were a lot of intervening / interferring factors (move to a new location, screw up with lights, etc), including my inexperience with the flowering stage. Amazing how much one can learn online, though. I just bought more lights yesterday, in fact, but it would probably be a waste of time to put them up for these particular plants. I've already started the next round and I'm going to try my hand at super-cropping this time. I didn't even know what that meant when I started these ladies.

Another newbie posted some pics here where the plants look nearly identical to mine, and he and I both switched to 12/12 at exactly the same time. He was advised to wait 30 more days. I'd sure like to see what his plants look like 30 days from now, if he chooses to wait. 

Anyway, now I guess we'll see what mistakes I make harvesting for my first time, huh? 

Thanks again.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 9, 2013)

Can't stress enough how important it is to have proper pH and ppm readings, regardless of the medium you choose.


----------



## crunt (Mar 11, 2013)

Northern Lights, I believe.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 11, 2013)

Pineapple Chunk at 10 weeks in flower, after 5 long weeks of veg from clone. Care to offer an educated guess?


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 11, 2013)

With all those white hairs I would think 2-4 weeks


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 11, 2013)

HPS400power said:


> With all those white hairs I would think 2-4 weeks


I concur mostly. Although, I think 2 weeks would probably be too early.


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I concur mostly. Although, I think 2 weeks would probably be too early.


Thanks, that makes it little easier to wait. The Rosenthal book warns to not wait too long or you will miss the highest THC moment. He says when you start seeing amber or deflated trichs then the decline is underway and you missed the top. My last harvest I waited until the white hairs were gone and the trichs were all cloudy and the only problem I had was keeping the trim clippers working as they were so gummed up with resin it became a chore just to keep them operational.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 12, 2013)

420circuit said:


> Pineapple Chunk at 10 weeks in flower, after 5 long weeks of veg from clone. Care to offer an educated guess?
> View attachment 2563937View attachment 2563938


Excellent shots.....I'd say a month.
--------------------------------------------------

I posted 2 weeks ago, thought they'd be done by now. I seem to be seeing conflicting signs. Done yet?


----------



## dondarrion (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi again, here's update to my post from 16 days ago. Was told about 20 days. 
Here's some new pics, Day 76 of 12/12, OG13. She's obviously been through hell, particularly heat, it should be quite obvious this is my first.  Any opinions of time left? Thanks


----------



## kindnug (Mar 13, 2013)

Hugo that looks done.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 13, 2013)

Dondarrion> looks like it will be done enough in 4 days. Try to get more air movement or some type of cooling, heat stress can prolong flowering.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 13, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Hugo that looks done.


...but there's only about 0.5% amber, that's the conflicting part


----------



## kindnug (Mar 13, 2013)

Amber is bad... You want Most Cloudy possible with LEAST amber
+Trichomes will still develop/change color after you harvest+cure! 
Check the Trichomes after it's dried for 7 days and cured for 14 days.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 13, 2013)

Keep waiting if you wish, but it will only degrade from the point your @ now...
*Sugar* leaves twisting upwards with yellow tips means it's done! Just make sure you trim off all the yellow tips or it will be harsh smoke.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 13, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Keep waiting if you wish, but it will only degrade from the point your @ now...
> *Sugar* leaves twisting upwards with yellow tips means it's done! Just make sure you trim off all the yellow tips or it will be harsh smoke.


KK, thanks.


----------



## Hugo Phurst (Mar 13, 2013)

I took all the dense colas and buds down, leaving the rest for a couple of more days.
By my calculations I'll have 3.5 to 4 oz (what's on the table)of really good smoke, and another 1.5oz (still on the bush) of lesser stuff.

Quick dried some side bud...I'm very happy.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Mar 13, 2013)

Is this girl ready? These are of a think different auto at 81 days; her trichs looked mostly cloudy with a slight % of clear under a 420 scope.
She's 83 days today and this is my first harvest. I'm not sure if I should let her go the full 90 days or if she's ready now.

84 days


----------



## kindnug (Mar 14, 2013)

Let her go 90!


----------



## pokesmot88 (Mar 14, 2013)

This is my 1st grow and I've been watching trichs with a mag. & I think I'm over thinking it cause I think they look clear and then I think they look cloudy....I just can't tell... but what do you think?? I took pics of a few colas, a few popcorns and the little buds way on the bottom...would love any opinions...


----------



## Dirty9mm (Mar 15, 2013)

hey, are these done? 54 days into flower, white widow....not to much smell has me concerned.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 15, 2013)

pokesmot88 said:


> This is my 1st grow and I've been watching trichs with a mag. & I think I'm over thinking it cause I think they look clear and then I think they look cloudy....I just can't tell... but what do you think?? I took pics of a few colas, a few popcorns and the little buds way on the bottom...would love any opinions...
> 
> 
> View attachment 2569545View attachment 2569563View attachment 2569562View attachment 2569561View attachment 2569560View attachment 2569559View attachment 2569558View attachment 2569557View attachment 2569556View attachment 2569555View attachment 2569554View attachment 2569553View attachment 2569551View attachment 2569550View attachment 2569549View attachment 2569548View attachment 2569552View attachment 2569546View attachment 2569564


damn man! looking good to me! Any amer color yet? or just milky? looks pretty done to my eye. Curling up yellowing tips, thats a sign its done or about done. Id say at this point, up to you man! Chop and enjoy or wait a bit, cant go wrong +rep good grow man cant wait till i harvest next week or so.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 15, 2013)

Dirty9mm said:


> hey, are these done? 54 days into flower, white widow....not to much smell has me concerned.
> View attachment 2569646View attachment 2569647View attachment 2569650View attachment 2569652View attachment 2569653View attachment 2569655



got a jeweler eye? Looks done to me. Its not like you can ruin them at this point good job man! nice grow. +rep


----------



## Dirty9mm (Mar 15, 2013)

SpudMckenzie said:


> got a jeweler eye? Looks done to me. Its not like you can ruin them at this point good job man! nice grow. +rep


yeah i have a jewelers loop, most of the tri's are milky, a few clear and a few amber. but they don't stink like they should.


----------



## pokesmot88 (Mar 15, 2013)

SpudMckenzie said:


> damn man! looking good to me! Any amer color yet? or just milky? looks pretty done to my eye. Curling up yellowing tips, thats a sign its done or about done. Id say at this point, up to you man! Chop and enjoy or wait a bit, cant go wrong +rep good grow man cant wait till i harvest next week or so.


  Thank You SOOO Much for the reply kiss-ass....How long did it take you to get the eye for deciphering the difference between the clear/milky trichs?? I cut a piece of sugar leaf off and looked at it really good trough my mag. last night and I seen 1 amber colored trich...but just the 1, It stuck out so blatantly....Unlike the clear/milky trichs that I'm driving myself crazy over..LoL...Like I said above, 1 time I'll think the trichs look milky and then I 2nd guess myself and say they look clear... but its my 1st grow soooo, I'm hoping I'll get the eye for it with time and experience...My brothers been growing for awhile but I never really got involved and then when I said I wanted to grow my own he said I was a chick and to girly and that I'd probably just waste money...So, I SOOO want to prove him wrong and do it with out his help !!! LMAO... I THANK YOU so much for your speedy reply...This site and all of you on it have been such a God Sent to me... How long has your women been flowering for?? I know it's kinda different with every grow and strain but I was just curious.. and what strain are yours?? and what strains have you found to be the easiest/best to grow?? sorry for the 50 questions thing... ... Hope Every Thing Goes Perfect With Your Harvest Next Week!!! and Thanks again for your help...Happy Harvesting to ya!!


----------



## syndakitspypanda1777 (Mar 15, 2013)

hey wht are your thoughts on my soil grow how much longer and what strain do you think it resembles. ?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2013)

A plant that needs over a month. That's what it resembles!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2013)

That White Widow looks like maybe a week-10 days longer is what I would do for mine.(dirty9mm)

Looks like you need 2 wks or longer, but hard to tell blurry pics.(Pokesmot)
If you want to prove some1 wrong about wasting your time, you want to let them finish proper.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 16, 2013)

Usually a few Trichome will turn amber when all the rest are cloudy. Just a few ambers isn't a bad thing.


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 16, 2013)

what about this one? how long til harvest?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 16, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> what about this one? how long til harvest?
> View attachment 2571848View attachment 2571851


Nice dark hairs, just need them to recede a bit more.... shouldn't be too long, a week maybe two.

It doesn't look like you've started flushing yet?


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 16, 2013)

day 58...is she ready???


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 16, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Nice dark hairs, just need them to recede a bit more.... shouldn't be too long, a week maybe two.
> 
> It doesn't look like you've started flushing yet?


was told not to flush? even got cussed out for asking to flush haha so what u think about flushing


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 17, 2013)

jbud123 said:


> was told not to flush? even got cussed out for asking to flush haha so what u think about flushing


Damn. If u dont flush. Do you atleast bring down the fert. to a min.?


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 17, 2013)

waterin with 1 tsp per gallon.
any sugguestions??


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Mar 17, 2013)

Fruity Chronic Juice veg. 26 days, day 50ish from flipping to 12/12 View attachment 2573209View attachment 2573210View attachment 2573211
Critical Kush veg. 21, day 50ish from flipping to 12/12 View attachment 2573212View attachment 2573213View attachment 2573214

Using 3gal pots FFOF soil, FF nutes, 400w mh/hps, temps 76F-84F (when the door is closed to the box temps are staying at constant 77F, with door open they'll go up to 84F depends on ambient temps in the house) with the lights on 66F with lights off, RH 20% their in home made box 39"x19"x60" lined with panda film, 4" fan/carbon filter for exhaust using passive intake plus also trying my hand at scroging for the first time.


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 17, 2013)

Love this page...There should be a new rule! If you see white hairs your plant is not ready so dont bother to post.... Kind of amazing after 879 pages people still keep posting pitcures with white hairs... READ!!! Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 17, 2013)

HPS400power said:


> Love this page...There should be a new rule! If you see white hairs your plant is not ready so dont bother to post.... Kind of amazing after 879 pages people still keep posting pitcures with white hairs... READ!!! Keep up the great work!!!


haha well i got like 60% red hairs? so how close should i be?


----------



## smoky31141420 (Mar 17, 2013)

first pic is grapegod. last two are grape god/bubba kush . 40% pistles have turned orange . mid way threw week 7. any tips? when to flush and when there done? thanksView attachment 2573977View attachment 2574017View attachment 2574043


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 18, 2013)

haha well i got like 60% red hairs? so how close should i be? 
Now thats the time to start posting pictures.


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 18, 2013)

Look at all the white hairs. You got 2-3 weeks still!


----------



## smoky31141420 (Mar 18, 2013)

so when should i flush? running all foxfarm .. should they get alot fatter? thanks


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 18, 2013)

I dont flush as much as just give them water for their last few meals before you cut. I go with 1 week of water feeding before chop time!


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 18, 2013)

HPS400power said:


> haha well i got like 60% red hairs? so how close should i be?
> Now thats the time to start posting pictures.


 heres some. help me out man.


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 18, 2013)

Your getting close... If you look at this picture all the red hairs have pulled back in to the bud. View attachment 2576030 You might have about 2 weeks or more. I use a product like Ch-Ching or budswell for the last 2-3 weeks before I flush for 1 week with water and molasses. Waiting can be the hardest part but, if your patient you will be rewarded.


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 18, 2013)

Here's a real good example of what to look for.


----------



## jbud123 (Mar 19, 2013)

HPS400power said:


> Here's a real good example of what to look for. View attachment 2576065


ok ive never seen or heard about the hair will get pulled back in to the bud thanks a lot man. learn something new every day huh?


----------



## StealthAssassin (Mar 19, 2013)

What do you think of these? I took the macros using a loupe lense attached to the front of my camera phone!!!

They are all the same plant, but some buds are more developed than others, and there is different lighting in some of the pics.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 19, 2013)

Half way...nowhere near close


----------



## LosOjosRojo (Mar 19, 2013)

Week 8. What do you think?


----------



## HPS400power (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm seeing a bunch of white hairs and some red. I'd give it 2 weeks


----------



## LosOjosRojo (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks HPS!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2013)

LosOjosRojo said:


> View attachment 2577052View attachment 2577053View attachment 2577054
> 
> 
> Week 8. What do you think?



Long whispy white hairs, my man....

This lady's got some time yet! I'd say another 3 weeks at least..... you have a very 'sativa-like' plant there. Sativa's typically have longer flowering periods than indicas, or indica dominant hybrids.


----------



## theGreenMushine (Mar 20, 2013)

its hard to see in the crappy photo but about 50% of the pistils are died back. 

just started week 8 on 12/12.this is my first grow and everything's been just peachy, it'd be a shame to mess it up now


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 20, 2013)

am i getting close???


----------



## jarretf09 (Mar 20, 2013)

Any opinions? 

Thanks.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 20, 2013)

jarretf09 said:


> Any opinions?
> 
> Thanks.
> View attachment 2579248


looks weeks to me. hairs will recede soon.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 20, 2013)

caligreenzzz said:


> am i getting close???
> View attachment 2578713


man, you are looking a bit around when i am. my triches are not all milky though.


----------



## jarretf09 (Mar 20, 2013)

This sativa is a bitch. Sprouted in nov flipped on christmas eve and still weeks away lol.. well thanks


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2013)

Is that a nanner on top? looks like either a yellow spot or nanner on top of that bud.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 21, 2013)

Must be VERY Sativa for that long flowering... Definately has 3+weeks though from last picture!
Should be some head twisting or motivational happy Sativa.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 21, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Is that a nanner on top? looks like either a yellow spot or nanner on top of that bud.


Naw it's just new growth....


----------



## Chuke (Mar 21, 2013)

some help 

white widow


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Mar 21, 2013)

Chuke said:


> some help
> 
> white widow
> 
> View attachment 2579734View attachment 2579735View attachment 2579736View attachment 2579737View attachment 2579738View attachment 2579739


They look nearly ready to me. No white calyxes and the resin looks cloudy. How's the trichome profile look?


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Mar 21, 2013)

Anybody think these calyxes are still a bit too white to harvest? Some look red and brown, others still closer to white.
Trichomes look 80% milky, 20% clear. No amber noticed yet under a 420 scope 

This is my first harvest and I'm a bit ocd about when to chop her. Don't want to make a rookie mistake and do it too early. (Think Different auto 91 days)


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 21, 2013)

Good call, it's still too early.


----------



## Apomixis (Mar 21, 2013)

I posted this in the deals thread too but thought: its totally pertinent here...
Its a macro lens for cell phones, embedded in a rubber band of sorts. Takes fucking amazing macro photos. $15. Perfect for trichome shots. 

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/macro-lens-band/


----------



## jarretf09 (Mar 21, 2013)

caligreenzzz said:


> Naw it's just new growth....


I swear its grew an inch in the last 3 weeks. She's bagseed so i dont know the strain. Its my first grow so i just went with what i had. Planted her dec 1st i believe an i flipped it christmas eve. Its under 12. (400-600w actual) CFL's. Should i be getting new growth still? I mean seriously what is taking this girl.


 Dec 10th
 Dec 29th(4days after 12/12 flip)

 Her buds feb 24th.
 Her buds yesterday..
Was her growth slower that average?

Or have i just counted the days wrong lol


----------



## Chuke (Mar 22, 2013)

Orcannic Gannabis said:


> They look nearly ready to me. No white calyxes and the resin looks cloudy. How's the trichome profile look?


pics taken with mobile ,


----------



## kindnugz (Mar 22, 2013)

Hello, Please allow me to show off my latest girl and get your opinion on when to harvest.

I am a stealth personal medical grower and do one plant at a time in an 8x4 room. Wifey says only one and it's better than none! Since I only have one plant flowering at a time, I have the room for two 600 watt yield master two hoods with a lumitech dual 600 ballast. This allows the plant to spread out and really bud up. I use a 20 gallon felt growbag in a cement mixing bucket. My medium is a custom soil/compost mix and I use technaflora nutes which I love. BC boost, bloom, sugerdaddy, red, awesome blossoms, magical, etc.

My strategy is to veg for about 2 months under a 30" piece of white closet maid wire shelving. When it's ready, I lift it off the screen, go to 12/12 and let the colas rise up. The strain is Moby Dick (a powerful white widow/haze cross) which I have done several generations of. These buds were my smallest, I think because of the many colas and cold cement floor in my room. It drops to 60 degrees at night. I flushed for a week and just went into darkness this morning so I will be harvest sunday night.

My question is, am I pulling the trigger too early? It's been almost 10 weeks but the cold may have slowed things down. The trichs are 60-40 cloudy with hardly any amber but by sunday they should turn even more. I don't mind an early harvest because this will be my springtime get-out-and-get-active bud. 

Another idea is to harvest the colas then bring the plant back into light and nutes for a week, reflush then harvest the lower buds in two weeks.

Or, is it just too early and I need to get the lights back on her?

Thanks!

View attachment 2581211


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2013)

3-4 wks. atleast


----------



## kindnug (Mar 22, 2013)

will be some donkey dicks though if you can stand the wait, I'd let it go 4 more weeks


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 23, 2013)

kindnugz said:


> Hello, Please allow me to show off my latest girl and get your opinion on when to harvest.
> 
> I am a stealth personal medical grower and do one plant at a time in an 8x4 room. Wifey says only one and it's better than none! Since I only have one plant flowering at a time, I have the room for two 600 watt yield master two hoods with a lumitech dual 600 ballast. This allows the plant to spread out and really bud up. I use a 20 gallon felt growbag in a cement mixing bucket. My medium is a custom soil/compost mix and I use technaflora nutes which I love. BC boost, bloom, sugerdaddy, red, awesome blossoms, magical, etc.
> 
> ...


Wow beautifull plant kindnugz! Crazy colas  Its hard to flush with new growth poppin all over.
Funny how you are allowed 1 plant. For me theres no number and its more about bitchin electricity
 But you have 1200 w on 1 plant lol 
Im growing a couple autos im on 2.day flush with my La Diva day62. Maybe im a little late. What do you think?


----------



## silasraven (Mar 23, 2013)

answer the guy above me first then if you wouldnt mind id like to know abouts when. im thinking 2 weeks, the seeds are not brown yet.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Mar 24, 2013)

You definitely have a couple weeks left. Looks like she still needs to swell quite a bit.


----------



## professorkush (Mar 25, 2013)

professorkush said:


> week 6 or 7 reserva privada says to flower for 8-9 weeks


6 weeks later still no amber from what i can see 90% red pistol
any feedback is helpful


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2013)

looks like it needs around 10 days
How many weeks has it been since first day of switch?


----------



## Marachuan (Mar 25, 2013)

2 Plants. Bagseed. Day 65 (since first pistils). 400w HPS.

When do you think they will be ready? Sorry about the pictures Im a noob!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2013)

another 10-15 days


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 25, 2013)

It's like the kids in the back seat, "are we there yet?" This plant has been posted here before, but with the cloudy trichs and crusty leaves now we MUST be getting close, yes? Pineapple Chunk at 11 and 1/2 weeks.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 25, 2013)

420circuit said:


> It's like the kids in the back seat, "are we there yet?" This plant has been posted here before, but with the cloudy trichs and crusty leaves now we MUST be getting close, yes? Pineapple Chunk at 11 and 1/2 weeks.
> View attachment 2586441View attachment 2586442


from what i see, they look pretty done to me. how are the trichomes looking? amber?


----------



## 420circuit (Mar 25, 2013)

SpudMckenzie said:


> from what i see, they look pretty done to me. how are the trichomes looking? amber?


Pretty much all cloudy, can't find any amber.


----------



## monkeybones (Mar 25, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Wow beautifull plant kindnugz! Crazy colas  Its hard to flush with new growth poppin all over.
> Funny how you are allowed 1 plant. For me theres no number and its more about bitchin electricity
> But you have 1200 w on 1 plant lol
> Im growing a couple autos im on 2.day flush with my La Diva day62. Maybe im a little late. What do you think?
> View attachment 2582257View attachment 2582258View attachment 2582259View attachment 2582263


that's good looking bud, I would harvest any day


----------



## kindnug (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks done to me...too much longer and it will be degrading


----------



## HydroGp (Mar 25, 2013)

monkeybones said:


> that's good looking bud, I would harvest any day


Thx man, yeah found out Afghan Kush Ryder hermied on me :/ Late flower so its not bad. Chopped it today. Very nice smell.

Chopping Diva tomorrow after work


----------



## Darkjasper (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh shit, could not find this thread when wanting to know about my plants. Feel like a ass for making another thread.

What do you guys think. 

Mostly cloudy and getting amber trichs and pistils now. 

2 weeks of flushing from now 

or 

1 more week of nutes and 2 of flushing?


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 25, 2013)

56 days in 12 12 maui wowi


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

looks like 15-20 days on that maui


----------



## Jordant111 (Mar 26, 2013)

Darkjasper said:


> Oh shit, could not find this thread when wanting to know about my plants. Feel like a ass for making another thread.
> 
> What do you guys think.
> 
> ...


I would be choppin those now.. Dont want many amber Tri IMO. Looks great


----------



## SCHigh (Mar 26, 2013)

Know this still has a way to go but does anyone have a good guess as to how long? Reason for asking is that I have to leave her alone and unattended for a week due to travel. Strain is unknown but guessing it is a sativa strain and has been in flower for 4.5 weeks. My biggest issue will be the separation anxiety.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

Critical hog can be flushed now for 7-10 days and it will be done!^jasper


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

SCHigh I'm guessing it has 8.5 weeks. Looks VERY Sativa leaning + I see some Trichomes forming already so it will be worth the wait hopefully!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

Could even take a 2+ weeks longer than that > if it's pure sativa


----------



## SCHigh (Mar 26, 2013)

Thanks Kindnug. Sounds like I still have a long wait but I have been looking forward to it for a while now so a little bit longer won't kill me.


----------



## kindnug (Mar 26, 2013)

If you can order some brand s33ds for your next grow I suggest it.
G13labs has given me some great keepers! Found them in just single 5pks.
Pineapple Express+Cheese are my suggestions for a average-great yield + great potency.


----------



## monkeybones (Mar 26, 2013)

SCHigh said:


> Know this still has a way to go but does anyone have a good guess as to how long? Reason for asking is that I have to leave her alone and unattended for a week due to travel. Strain is unknown but guessing it is a sativa strain and has been in flower for 4.5 weeks. My biggest issue will be the separation anxiety.
> 
> View attachment 2588238


I would check back in about 4 weeks


----------



## professorkush (Mar 27, 2013)

kindnug said:


> looks like it needs around 10 days
> How many weeks has it been since first day of switch?


this week is the 12th week since flip
it shouldn't take this long right?
I highly doubt it's due to a light leak maybe i'ts my ph


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

Can anybody tell me if this is ready for chop please?  Many thanks, Mike.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Can anybody tell me if this is ready for chop please? View attachment 2588777View attachment 2588778View attachment 2588779View attachment 2588780 Many thanks, Mike.


i see some red trichomes. looks about ready to me


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Can anybody tell me if this is ready for chop please? View attachment 2588777View attachment 2588778View attachment 2588779View attachment 2588780 Many thanks, Mike.


more pics of the full plant would help more


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> more pics of the full plant would help more


 Thank you for your help. Here are a some pics. It's a royal haze auto that i(adopted) have had for 3 weeks now.Been on a window sill at previous owner who got it from a litter that HIS friend had growing, apparently it was the runt and was struggling. I think it's done well to get this far, hence why i would like good advice on whether it's time to chop her. Again,many thanks for your help and advice, Mike .


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Thank you for your help. Here are a some pics.View attachment 2588956View attachment 2588957View attachment 2588958View attachment 2588959 It's a royal haze auto that i(adopted) have had for 3 weeks now.Been on a window sill at previous owner who got it from a litter that HIS friend had growing, apparently it was the runt and was struggling. I think it's done well to get this far, hence why i would like good advice on whether it's time to chop her. Again,many thanks for your help and advice, Mike .


looks like its still fuzzy with pistols. id wait till they retract to the bud more. you can have some red tricomes, im sure you have some clear ones still too. Good looking grow man. good luck


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 27, 2013)

looks to need more weeks, but it,s just about done? hard for me to see, though, as I'm on my phone. I'm sure someone will chim in. looks good mike


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Spud and also Thank you 209 Cali, for your help. She still has pistles growing all over her and the trichome colours are the same as pics in every place i have looked. I would say 50% cloudy , 30% amber , and 20% clear. Her leaves are concerning me with their state, so was maybe going to take her out tonight at end of flower session then leave her in a dark place for 24-36 hours,then prune and chop her. Would love to give her as many days as she needs but a mans needs are greater then a womans...........Sometimes  . Thanks again guys, Mike.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Thank you Spud and also Thank you 209 Cali, for your help. She still has pistles growing all over her and the trichome colours are the same as pics in every place i have looked. I would say 50% cloudy , 30% amber , and 20% clear. Her leaves are concerning me with their state, so was maybe going to take her out tonight at end of flower session then leave her in a dark place for 24-36 hours,then prune and chop her. Would love to give her as many days as she needs but a mans needs are greater then a womans...........Sometimes  . Thanks again guys, Mike.



also remember my friend, leaves hold all the good stuff buds need to mature and grow. your fine man, the leaves dont look bad. relax and have fun with it man!

EDIT: 30% amber huh, could probably get ready to chop her then. trichomes still mature after chop too


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

I heed your words good man. She will rest in comfort for a little while longer with gratitude for you and your help. Thank you. * Can't wait !!!!!


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> I heed your words good man. She will rest in comfort for a little while longer with gratitude for you and your help. Thank you. * Can't wait !!!!!



Three days and i will check again ! , or too long ?? lol


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> I heed your words good man. She will rest in comfort for a little while longer with gratitude for you and your help. Thank you. * Can't wait !!!!!


i feel you though man, i got some maui wowi going and its still a few weeks away and i have 80% cloudy 20% clear trichomes, i need some amber. these pics are from last week.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Three days and i will check again ! , or too long ?? lol


check daily, check tomorrow, post closer pics of the buds too. little by little


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

SpudMckenzie said:


> i feel you though man, i got some maui wowi going and its still a few weeks away and i have 80% cloudy 20% clear trichomes, i need some amber. View attachment 2589014View attachment 2589015View attachment 2589016these pics are from last week.





Very very nice, Lovely looking girl. Great job Spud. It's gotta be worth the wait judging by those pics my man. 

Here's a couple of just taken closer pictures for you


 I will do as you suggest, thank you very much , Mike.


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

metalmik said:


> Very very nice, Lovely looking girl. Great job Spud. It's gotta be worth the wait judging by those pics my man.
> 
> Here's a couple of just taken closer pictures for you
> 
> ...


those are a lot better pictures then before Mike. most of your pistols have receded . Id say just flush for the next day or two then chop. those look pretty good man! great grow !


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 27, 2013)

also, if some buds are still immature, you can do a partial harvest


----------



## metalmik (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you Spud. That sounds like a great plan to me my friend. Will light 1 up for you when it's ready to enjoy. Many thanks.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 27, 2013)

View attachment 2589290View attachment 2589291View attachment 2589292I'd be curious to hear how much longer you think this has!


----------



## kindnug (Mar 27, 2013)

I'd say atleast 3+wks and she looks overfed


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 28, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I'd say atleast 3+wks and she looks overfed


huh, she only gets compost tea's, what is it that makes you think its overfed?


----------



## sprinkleme (Mar 28, 2013)

big blue flipped a little over 2 months ago - 

View attachment 2591573View attachment 2591574View attachment 2591575View attachment 2591576View attachment 2591577View attachment 2591578View attachment 2591579


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Mar 29, 2013)

Is it possible that this plant is ready? 98 days, think different auto. Supposedly should be done around 90 days
What makes me confused is the color and thickness of the pistils. Trichs look like they're 80% cloudy 
I have no idea if trich profile is the key indicator, or if pistil degradation is just as important. If she was yours, would you wait a little longer or chop her down soon?

View attachment 2591671View attachment 2591672View attachment 2591673


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Mar 29, 2013)

Orcannic Gannabis said:


> Is it possible that this plant is ready? 98 days, think different auto. Supposedly should be done around 90 days
> What makes me confused is the color and thickness of the pistils. Trichs look like they're 80% cloudy
> I have no idea if trich profile is the key indicator, or if pistil degradation is just as important. If she was yours, would you wait a little longer or chop her down soon?
> 
> View attachment 2591617View attachment 2591619View attachment 2591620View attachment 2591621View attachment 2591622View attachment 2591623View attachment 2591624View attachment 2591625View attachment 2591671View attachment 2591672View attachment 2591673


id give it a few more days to a week. you wanna see a few amber trichomes. then CUT!!!


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Mar 30, 2013)

lol, yeah ok something tells me this thread is a joke!


----------



## bhandari1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Small little CFL/bagseed grow I got goin just for fun...got two plants, but I've only include pics of one plant for now cause the other plant doesn't have any red hairs/amber trichs and is nowhere near ready...ANYWAY, here she is at about 6.5 weeks into flowering...how much longer you think shes has to go?


----------



## kindnug (Mar 31, 2013)

It is possibly severely underfed then...look at the color of the leaves pure yellow, and the pistils are still pure white!
Obvious deficiency + I think your right about the joke but it's not the thread <VTM


----------



## kindnug (Mar 31, 2013)

3 wks-30 days for the CFL Bagseed plants is my estimate, need more swell.


----------



## bhandari1 (Mar 31, 2013)

That's what I was thinking too...she just started to swell in a few areas, but I'm still waiting for the big rush! Also, that would put her at right around 8-9 weeks of flowering total...so we're right on schedule! I'll load up pics of my other plant when she begins to ripen up in a few weeks.


----------



## Darkjasper (Apr 1, 2013)

Cutting this lady down Saturday, thoughts?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 2, 2013)

Nice color, how many wk./days is it?


----------



## Darkjasper (Apr 3, 2013)

Sitting at 9 1/2 weeks.


----------



## Shivaskunk (Apr 4, 2013)

Very pretty Darkjasper. Bet thatll be tasty. It looks like its in its harvest window. What color are the trichimes? Wanna swap bowls  View attachment 2600298


----------



## kindnug (Apr 4, 2013)

That is Critical Hog by TH? Take a pic before you chop and maybe even after its fully dried if you can get them before it's all gone.

I'd like to see what that bud in the pic looks like dry.


----------



## dusty82 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm 35 days into flowering of my first grow now and these are my babies, how long you think?


----------



## Guitar Man (Apr 4, 2013)

You still have a ways to go at 35 days. Looks like an Indica strain. 8-10 weeks is when to start getting excited.


----------



## dusty82 (Apr 4, 2013)

So for 35 days in how do they look? As this is my first grow I've got nothing to base it's progress on.


----------



## 420circuit (Apr 4, 2013)

dusty82 said:


> So for 35 days in how do they look? As this is my first grow I've got nothing to base it's progress on.


Looks like healthy 35 day flowering plants, relax, roll one up and kick back, you got a ways to go.


----------



## Darkjasper (Apr 5, 2013)

Cutting tomorrow afternoon. Quite tragic to see it slowly withering away.


----------



## Slowburnone (Apr 5, 2013)

So, looking for some input. Two ladies vegged for 2 months from 12 dec to 12 feb, flipped lights on 12 feb and saw pre flowers the next day. And here we are today. So what do you guys think? another week? maybe 2?


----------



## perkele (Apr 7, 2013)

DP feminized blueberry x2 under CFL's - 70 days into flowering I am guessing 1-2 weeks more  what do you think?


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 7, 2013)

perkele said:


> DP feminized blueberry x2 under CFL's - 70 days into flowering I am guessing 1-2 weeks more View attachment 2604653View attachment 2604654View attachment 2604655View attachment 2604656View attachment 2604657View attachment 2604658View attachment 2604659 what do you think?


a lot of white hairs 2-3 weeks at best


----------



## twistedj420 (Apr 8, 2013)

What do you guys think its on the start of its 8th week tric's are starting to get cloudy


----------



## kindnug (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like it needs ~11 days, I don't even think of chopping plants until day 60+ flowering


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 8, 2013)

twistedj420 said:


> View attachment 2606253
> What do you guys think its on the start of its 8th week tric's are starting to get cloudy


Hairs aren't receding yet. Keep on keepin' on...

Some serious N deff tho... : /


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 8, 2013)

Rhino 10 weeks flower time. How long you think?


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 8, 2013)

Maui wowie 10 weeks flowering. How she looking gentleman?


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 8, 2013)

Second of my maui wowie. Sorry im doing this on my phone wont let me upload more then 3 pics at once. How she looking? Also on week 10 of flower un two 400w hps bulbs


----------



## stone604 (Apr 8, 2013)

I think i am on week 5-6 of flowering Blue Satellite. 
PC Grow with 69w CFLs..

I didnt get my loupe in time; its in the mail. But when i was checking up i noticed the main cola had some amber hairs. At least i hope they are amber and not burnt!

Any advice would be great 

View attachment 2607356View attachment 2607357View attachment 2607358


----------



## SpudMckenzie (Apr 8, 2013)

stone604 said:


> I think i am on week 5-6 of flowering Blue Satellite.
> PC Grow with 69w CFLs..
> 
> I didnt get my loupe in time; its in the mail. But when i was checking up i noticed the main cola had some amber hairs. At least i hope they are amber and not burnt!
> ...


4 or 5 more weeks. A lot of long white hairs I see


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 8, 2013)

I think we're getting close to harvest time. Click on image for full size.


LSD & Hashberry Lockdown
Total days: 111
Clone: 8
Veg: 39
Flower: 64
Notes:



Here's the LSD. Nice fat main cola.


Shot 1 under the microscope. Cloudy and amber. No clear.



Shot 2 under the microscope. Same position, different focus level. Cloudy and amber. No clear.






Here's the HBL.



Shot 1 under the microscope. Higher percentage of amber than the LSD with both cloudy and clear.



Shot 2 under the microscope. Same position, different focus level. Amber, cloudy and clear.

I'm leaning towards cutting the HBL in a couple of days and the LSD on the weekend.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks to me like the hashberry has way more Trich. coverage. I am betting the Hashberry is better than the LSD.
I want to know what you think after you test them!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 9, 2013)

TechnoMage said:


> I think we're getting close to harvest time. Click on image for full size.
> 
> 
> LSD & Hashberry Lockdown
> ...


I think you know what you're doing already


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I think you know what you're doing already


I'd like to think so but confirmation is always nice.


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 9, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Looks to me like the hashberry has way more Trich. coverage. I am betting the Hashberry is better than the LSD.
> I want to know what you think after you test them!


My Hashberry/Lockdown cross has always been frosty. That's why I've kept this strain going for over 6 years. Very "Couch Lock". LSD is a good smoke too but much more of a "trippy" high. Sativa really shows. Great if you want your party to turn into a bunch of giggling stoners.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 9, 2013)

Didn't know you had it around that long, is it Mandala's hashberry? Never heard of lockdown, was it the male or female in the cross?


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 9, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Didn't know you had it around that long, is it Mandala's hashberry? Never heard of lockdown, was it the male or female in the cross?


Ok, this was back in 2006 when I was on the old HG420 forum and The Doc was still selling seeds. I had purchased three feminized strains, White Rhino, New Purple Power and Hashberry. The Lockdown (also feminized) came as a free seed. I had two Hashberry and one Lockdown halfway through flower when we had a massive ice storm. Two weeks without power and temps were down in the 20s.

The stress caused the Lockdown to hermie and one of the Hashberry plants produced some seeds. I grew out some of the seeds and these plants showed some physical characteristics of both, especially in the leaf. I flowered it out and the smoke was very smooth. My wife calls it Yoga Weed because she always wants to stretch after smoking it.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 10, 2013)

Most people wouldn't grow hermi beans, but I've had good experiences outdoors with them. Just have to watch them closely during flowering


----------



## TechnoMage (Apr 10, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Most people wouldn't grow hermi beans, but I've had good experiences outdoors with them. Just have to watch them closely during flowering


If you grow feminized seeds then you're growing hermi beans, only way to get them. Commercial feminized seeds are created when using something like Colloidal Silver to cause the the plant to produce pollen. On a stress scale of 1-10, Colloidal Silver is around an 8 or a 9.

Most people when they think of hermi beans being bad is it's because you've had a plant that went hermi under low stress conditions. The reason seeds from that mating aren't good to use is because you're passing on the genetics of a plant that can hermi under low stress. Not something you want to pass along.

My plant did hermi but under extreme conditions with 12 days without power, power for 8 hours and then power off again for another 3 days. Temp in my flower room was below freezing. I'm not worried about passing on the genetics for hermi under those conditions.

Like I said, I've been growing it for 6 years now and haven't had any issues.


----------



## senorfrisk (Apr 15, 2013)

Any idea how much longer? Unknown NorCal Kush strain. About 9 weeks flowering. 12/12 from seed


----------



## fresh prince (Apr 16, 2013)

hi all 
this is in their 9th week of 12/12 
any idea when to chop ?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

fresh prince said:


> hi all
> this is in their 9th week of 12/12
> any idea when to chop ?
> 
> View attachment 2618427View attachment 2618428


That will take a while, atleast another month>probably more!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

senorfrisk said:


> View attachment 2617664View attachment 2617665View attachment 2617666 Any idea how much longer? Unknown NorCal Kush strain. About 9 weeks flowering. 12/12 from seed


Atleast 10 days, maybe 2wk. depending on Trichome developement


----------



## fresh prince (Apr 16, 2013)

kindnug said:


> That will take a while, atleast another month>probably more!


they are bag seeds 
this first pic is from a sativa , the second is from a very short indica
i know i grow in the worst condition possible ( its fucking hot in here ) & with cfl lights 
but they seem to do well in the worst conditions 

thx for the reply and waiting another opinions


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

Others that have harvested truly finished plants will have a similar opinion.
Doesn't matter what conditions they're in, they still have a month or longer.
I recommend posting new pictures in 2 wk.


----------



## OopsCake (Apr 16, 2013)

WOW! That is one dank-ass lookin' plant!


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 16, 2013)

Lil' help please....

plant is CFL grown, unknown strain, soil. Seems like it's gone through its 2nd growth pistil/bud explosion. Tomorrow will mark the 11th week (77th day) since pistils first appeared, (approx. 12 weeks / 85 days since flip to 12/12). 

The calyxs seem to have primarily all swollen at the top/mid section of the plant and the lower growth is following suit. Trichomes appear to be 60/30/10% (cloudy/clear/amber) and the majority of the pistils are "orange-ish" with some remaining white.

I'm not sure if I should give another week to let more amber trichs develop and the clear ones change, or cut and let them continue their change through the drying process? First plant - first grow, so any insight is super appreciated. Pics are a bit crappy, as I don't have a high MP camera, but they should give the "overall look" of the plant.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 16, 2013)

That wont taste very good unless you let it go another month, seriously.
Trichomes amber on leaves b4 Calyx, when Trichome are mostly cloudy on Calyx>it'll be done.

How do you have amber on the Calyx, when they haven't fully formed yet?
Still massive amounts of white hairs still that should be red+receding before harvest.


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 17, 2013)

kindnug said:


> That wont taste very good unless you let it go another month, seriously.
> Trichomes amber on leaves b4 Calyx, when Trichome are mostly cloudy on Calyx>it'll be done.
> 
> How do you have amber on the Calyx, when they haven't fully formed yet?
> Still massive amounts of white hairs still that should be red+receding before harvest.


Thanks for your input...I promise I am looking on the Calyx...and there are a ton of cloudy trichs. Upon a more in-depth 2nd look, you were right, the amber that I am seeing IS mostly on the leaves rather than the calyxs. I have no problem waiting longer, I'm just not sure why it is taking so long for these to be done? Have I done something wrong? Also, just as a side note, the camera I am using does not do the plant justice. The pistils are much more orange and receeded than the pictures are showing, but you were also right that there are still a larger # of white ones that have yet to recede.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 18, 2013)

I assure you haven't done a thing wrong most likely it's just the genetics in the bean you planted.
I've seen these kinds of plants many times from bagseed, honestly it doesn't look very appealing.

Sometimes the pistil will turn orange before the calyx swells + then it recedes in and changes to red.
I personally like to let all the Calyx swell nice and fat before harvesting, with all pistils red + receding.

You are growing a slow flowering bagseed so you might have a few white hairs on top @ harvest.
Now that you know you can grow/flower a plant successfully; You should buy some beans with good genes.


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 18, 2013)

looks like its stress hermied to me man. I wouldn't be surprised to find thousands of tiny undeveloped seeds in that plant. I would chop that thing down, make ice hash with what is left. Its going to be pure fluff and junk. Order some seeds for your next run man.


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 18, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I assure you haven't done a thing wrong most likely it's just the genetics in the bean you planted.
> I've seen these kinds of plants many times from bagseed, honestly it doesn't look very appealing.
> 
> Sometimes the pistil will turn orange before the calyx swells + then it recedes in and changes to red.
> ...


Thanks KN, I'll let it go awhile longer, it just seems like it has taken FOREVER. I look forward to the calyxs fattening up a bit. I fully intend to invest in quality seeds on my next grow, I just wanted to get one under my belt to learn the basics before I invested any more time/money. All in all I feel I have learned so much over the past 4 months, and continue to learn more and more every day thanks to people like you. I have two other plants that I have been experimenting with (from the same bagseed)...once those are harvested, I'll be securing some better quality seeds for the next time around. Thank you for your kind/straight forward words.

-Smooth


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 18, 2013)

bowlfullofbliss said:


> looks like its stress hermied to me man. I wouldn't be surprised to find thousands of tiny undeveloped seeds in that plant. I would chop that thing down, make ice hash with what is left. Its going to be pure fluff and junk. Order some seeds for your next run man.


Bowlfull,

I was thinking the same thing a few weeks ago, but I cut a small branch off about a week ago, let it dry, and smoked it. While it wasn't "harsh" it was not as potent as I can expect it will become. There were no seeds whatsoever, and as I mentioned above to Kindnug, this first grow was merely to get the basics under my belt. I did not want to invest in quality seeds and screw something up with rookie/newbie mistakes. Thank you for your insight, and I do agree with you that this plant may not be very good, but the way I look at it is the knowledge I have gained throughout this first grow can only make the next one more successful. I have found a true passion that I will never stop and hope that moving forward (with insight and direction from individuals like yourself, Kindnug, SiliconeBud, and others) I will continually develop my skills and knowledge in a hobby that I am truly passionate about.

Thanks again - Smooth


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 18, 2013)

+rep for being humble and willing to listen and learn! you will go far grasshopper . 

hope your next run is a great one bro.


----------



## ElGreengo (Apr 19, 2013)

Very nice looking plants


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 19, 2013)

I was thinking of just cutting mine down and flushing them down the toilet..... what do you guys think?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 19, 2013)

Your loss, they look tasty...Flush them my way!


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Apr 19, 2013)

I think you would deeply regret that.
I sure would


----------



## bowlfullofbliss (Apr 19, 2013)

at least you can get a little ice hash or bho from them. 

lmao. 

nice buds.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 19, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Your loss, they look tasty...Flush them my way!


Hehehe, they sure smell tasty 



Orcannic Gannabis said:


> I think you would deeply regret that.
> I sure would


You are definitely correct in that. I can't wait to smoke these ladies!



bowlfullofbliss said:


> at least you can get a little ice hash or bho from them.
> 
> lmao.
> 
> nice buds.


I could make some MAD BHO from these ladies, I would need a frickin' industrial supplier of butane tho...


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Apr 19, 2013)

Does this Think Diff auto look harvested too early by judgement on the pistils? Had a hard time making up my mind for the chop; trichs looked mostly cloudy with few clear and very few amber. The led bulb on my scope kept getting dim and made things difficult too, but I figured since it was 110 days with no more white hairs.....  Hope the harvest window wasn't botched!

Also, this is my last think different for now, 120 days; took the longest to develop and flower. Was going to chop two days ago, but I cut off all the fan leaves and got cold feet; waiting on more amber trichs and reddening/receding pistils. Thoughts?


----------



## kindnug (Apr 20, 2013)

I think those buds look close a week @most.
Not a fan of autos, the BCS Spyder *might* change my mind.


----------



## gbong17 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey everyone! First time grower here so I'm not really sure how to judge when my plants are ready for harvest so i was hoping you all could help me out! Theyre just over 8 weeks into flowering, I feel like some of the smaller buds might be finished but I'm not really sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 20, 2013)

2-3 weeks left on those, probably 3


----------



## Beefbisquit (Apr 20, 2013)

gbong17 said:


> Hey everyone! First time grower here so I'm not really sure how to judge when my plants are ready for harvest so i was hoping you all could help me out! Theyre just over 8 weeks into flowering, I feel like some of the smaller buds might be finished but I'm not really sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 2623810View attachment 2623812View attachment 2623813View attachment 2623814View attachment 2623815View attachment 2623818View attachment 2623819


Not even close, mayne.... 3-4 weeks IMO. Is that bagseed, or? 

Looks like you may have stunted them with some deficiencies.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Apr 20, 2013)

gbong17 said:


> Hey everyone! First time grower here so I'm not really sure how to judge when my plants are ready for harvest so i was hoping you all could help me out! Theyre just over 8 weeks into flowering, I feel like some of the smaller buds might be finished but I'm not really sure. Any input would be greatly appreciated!!!
> 
> View attachment 2623810View attachment 2623812View attachment 2623813View attachment 2623814View attachment 2623815View attachment 2623818View attachment 2623819


Holy Shit... They look like they've been through a lot. I hope you get some good advice because I don't even know where to start honestly. I'd start with a well balanced fertilizer, better light, and better watering practices. Most people will scream about pH, pH, pH, but I've never had a problem with pH growing in soil and as long as you aren't doing anything crazy, you shouldn't have problems either.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 20, 2013)

Too much nitrogen, that's the deficiency.


----------



## gbong17 (Apr 20, 2013)

They're really that bad? They look pretty good to me, the nugs are bigger than my hand on the one plant. Like 2 more weeks or so you think?


----------



## cdub347 (Apr 21, 2013)

This is Blue Dragon which is a cross between BlueBerry and Sour Diesel.. .. what do ya think how much longer left on this beautiful Hybrid. any and all feedback is asked thanks!


----------



## cdub347 (Apr 21, 2013)

i have no idea what the flowering time is for Blue Dragon.. does anyone have any idea what the average flower time of a Blueberry crossed with sour diesel .. so if you have any idea about this strain let me kno .. it smells freakin amazing


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Apr 21, 2013)

This is my gigabud.. Not sure how long she's been flowering she was kind of a side project... I know the bottoms are not finished but the tops all have tons of amber and dark brown trichomes I was thinking harvest the top leave the bottom awhile longer any thoughts


----------



## PutItInTheBowl (Apr 21, 2013)

Gbong nice first try bro keep at it and you will get better every time but ya u could wait another 2 weeks and prolly be just right


----------



## kindnug (Apr 21, 2013)

Looks like it needs another month...no receding pistil yet


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 21, 2013)

This one's G13 Lab AUTO AK, Day 62. She has a TON of amber on her small leaves, closest to the main cola. I have to cut a piece off so I can scope it out. She still has a few white pistils...so I was planning on letting her go a little longer. What cha think? Another week? I think the lower buds still need 2 weeks...they have more white pistils than the main cola. Thanks


----------



## kindnug (Apr 22, 2013)

If they Calyx don't have fully cloudy Trichomes, it can go longer. Looks close either way though


----------



## cdub347 (Apr 22, 2013)

how much longer?this is Blue Dragon its a cross between blueberry and sour diesel.. what ya guys think?


----------



## BRSmoker (Apr 22, 2013)

This is a Dinafem Shark Attack, the breeder sugests 50-55 days of flowering. I first started flowering this baby on feb 15 (67 days ago) one week later I had to revegetate, witch I did for one week, then I flipped the 12/12 switch again on mar 04 (51 days ago). 

For the lighting, I use a Hydrogrow Extreme 84X-Pro LED. I'm using fox farms nutes (the full pack, trio + dry + bush doctor). 

I think I can see some amber trichs only on some sugar leaves, not on buds, but I'm not sure since I don't have a loupe, only hi-rez pics... 

This is only my 2nd grow after an auto-flower wich I had to chop really early, so it's the first time I get to this point. Any thaughts?

Thanks


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's some fresh pics... and a little more detailed.edit....(not really)


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 23, 2013)

that sure is a nice one you have there!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 23, 2013)

When you smoke some of that Shark Attack, make a smoke report or just let us in on the potency/flavor.
Haven't seen any reviews on Dinafem version yet. 
They're one of Dinafem cheaper beans, but so was the Cloud#9 and it was my favorite buds.


----------



## freshpl (Apr 23, 2013)

about 9 weeks from seed just started flushing every 3days. hesi nutes, soil ,cfl


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 23, 2013)

Alright, I've got some serious yellowing now. She turns 12 weeks tomorrow (from first pistils) and approx. 13 weeks from 12/12 flip. The camera I am using does not do the Trichs justice, and they ARE there I promise. I am seeing mostly cloudy (on the budsites - not sugar leaves) with a few clear and even fewer amber. Any thoughts? Cut now? wait another week? It seems almost all pistils are now orange/amber and receding with a few still white but changing....

first harvest ever so any input is super appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## MYOB (Apr 24, 2013)

freshpl said:


> about 9 weeks from seed just started flushing every 3days. hesi nutes, soil ,cfl



You have a few weeks to go.


----------



## MYOB (Apr 24, 2013)

SmoothPollock said:


> Alright, I've got some serious yellowing now. She turns 12 weeks tomorrow (from first pistils) and approx. 13 weeks from 12/12 flip. The camera I am using does not do the Trichs justice, and they ARE there I promise. I am seeing mostly cloudy (on the budsites - not sugar leaves) with a few clear and even fewer amber. Any thoughts? Cut now? wait another week? It seems almost all pistils are now orange/amber and receding with a few still white but changing....
> 
> first harvest ever so any input is super appreciated.
> 
> ...



What strain is it?


----------



## SmoothPollock (Apr 24, 2013)

MYOB said:


> What strain is it?


unknown bag seed


----------



## BillDance (Apr 25, 2013)

Bagseed clones from a hermied mom. I had to stake them up today, getting heavy. I'm guessing 2-3 weeks.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2013)

Did it come out of a compressed brown mexican brick?
I suggest harvesting and buying some good genetics for the next grow.
Don't waste your time with those bagseeds, they are the worst structure I've ever seen.>smoothpollock


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2013)

If you find beans in those clones, I wouldn't keep cloning it.
Unless the mom hermi. from only stress, then the clones will also.
It's cheaper in the end to buy some real genetics, there are some cheap beans with good genes.
I wouldn't smoke the bagseed plant on the previous page, it would be turned into hash.


----------



## edyah (Apr 25, 2013)

give another 3 weeks cat, you right billdance

don't listen to kindung one bit...the mutts we call "good genetics" are the same room (gentics) of "bag seed" with the furniture moved around....

You can get crap from the pollen chuckers (seed banks) or some good , just like bag seed. 

Instead of taking stoner advice around here cat, read off the forums and make your own conclusions.

no offense from kindung at all.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2013)

Stoner advice? If you think that is good bagseed, then your ignorant.
I've never in my life had plants like that from the breeders I use.
No offense, but I don't smoke buds like that> more leaf than calyx.

"read off the forums", where do you think he is?
You must be a real pro edyah, especially if you think that bagseed plant is dank.

Nice edit to talk trash when you know nothing.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 25, 2013)

Billdance clone from hermi. mom looks better...+he knows when it will be near done, 3 wk. is good estimate.


----------



## freshpl (Apr 25, 2013)

MYOB said:


> You have a few weeks to go.


thx for the reply ill continue nutes every other watering for another week or so.


----------



## |<roni>| (Apr 25, 2013)

Whats goin on, i got this auto AK going under some cfl's she aint much but shes somethin, just wondering how long you guys think shes got left, and at what point should i add pk 13/14 top booster? using terra flores and boost now

cheers


----------



## lemonogkush (Apr 25, 2013)

These pics I took a week ago they look pretty much the same now. Lemon Og Kush--says 8-9 weeks ..week 8 1/2 since flowering showed sex. This is one of 3 plants the others look the same.. I can't make out the trichs with my cheap ass scope.. going to have to get me a better one. look ready yet? Buds are dense and very heavy.

.


----------



## graff1t1 (Apr 25, 2013)

lovemymj said:


> This one's G13 Lab AUTO AK, Day 62. She has a TON of amber on her small leaves, closest to the main cola. I have to cut a piece off so I can scope it out. She still has a few white pistils...so I was planning on letting her go a little longer. What cha think? Another week? I think the lower buds still need 2 weeks...they have more white pistils than the main cola. ThanksView attachment 2625722View attachment 2625724View attachment 2625728View attachment 2625733


maybe another 3 weeks im sure youll get a whole lot of more trichomes poppin. nice job so far. let that sugar look build on it.


----------



## lemonogkush (Apr 25, 2013)

lemonogkush said:


> these pics i took a week ago they look pretty much the same now. Lemon og kush--says 8-9 weeks ..week 8 1/2 since flowering showed sex. This is one of 3 plants the others look the same.. I can't make out the trichs with my cheap ass scope.. Going to have to get me a better one. Look ready yet? Buds are dense and very heavy.
> 
> .


*here's new pics*:


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 26, 2013)

graff1t1 said:


> maybe another 3 weeks im sure youll get a whole lot of more trichomes poppin. nice job so far. let that sugar look build on it.


I seriously don't think she will have any green left in her leaves in another week! ANd she has SUGARED UP quite a bit!!!


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously? CLICK THE PICTURE 3 times... HOW MUCH LONGER!?! She's still going...I don't see much life left in her. I'm new to growing in general, this is my first auto. 66 days and counting. I still see plenty of white pistils...


----------



## kindnug (Apr 26, 2013)

I'd chop that...do it, DO IT


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Apr 26, 2013)

lemonogkush said:


> *here's new pics*:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2631246View attachment 2631252View attachment 2631256View attachment 2631258View attachment 2631259View attachment 2631260View attachment 2631253View attachment 2631247View attachment 2631248View attachment 2631249View attachment 2631251


 Looks to me like it's done. Check your trichs to be sure though


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 27, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I'd chop that...do it, DO IT


I keep telling myself ''It should be ready". But I did notice this morning that more of the hairs are turning orange. Trichomes aren't quite there yet either.....Yeah, the leaves are pretty much toast and have quite a bit of amber on them. Yet the buds are mostly clear/cloudy with a little amber.. So she's just not ready IMO. BUT I COULD BE WRONG!!!  I'd rather chop her at FULL ripeness rather than be early. And I think I'd rather be too late than too early.... just my thoughts and feelings... 3x zoom these budz please.. I'm looking for additional input and reasoning.. thanks in advance


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2013)

The leaves get more crispy when it dries...just a heads up
It's your plant, but my leaves don't get crispy inside the buds.
Mine always finish before that happens.
Those crispy leaves will ruin the taste of the smoke, if you don't remove them before smoking.


----------



## kindnug (Apr 27, 2013)

You are right though, the calyx don't look fully swollen.
See lemonogkush plants, that's what they should look like when close.


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 27, 2013)

His Lemon og looks damn good! I couldn't help but admire those babies. 

As far as crispy goes... They look crispier than they really are, most are still pretty moist. I get down in the buds and snip leaves at the stem come harvest time so the leaves shouldn't be an issue. Most of the pistils changed over night! I've found my passion...


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (Apr 27, 2013)

lovemymj said:


> I keep telling myself ''It should be ready". But I did notice this morning that more of the hairs are turning orange. Trichomes aren't quite there yet either.....Yeah, the leaves are pretty much toast and have quite a bit of amber on them. Yet the buds are mostly clear/cloudy with a little amber.. So she's just not ready IMO. BUT I COULD BE WRONG!!!  I'd rather chop her at FULL ripeness rather than be early. And I think I'd rather be too late than too early.... just my thoughts and feelings... 3x zoom these budz please.. I'm looking for additional input and reasoning.. thanks in advance


 I'd let those white pistils get orange/red. 
Be skeptical of the breeder's recommended seed-harvest time, think different autos are typical for 75-90 days, my last two went 110 and 124 days  Still had stringy white hairs at day 100!


----------



## lovemymj (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks again guys. I know she looked like she had longer, but not enough life left in her to finish But it's all good. She was just a test run and I'm extremely happy I can smoke her and not spend my hard earned cheddar on other bud. Perfect timing really, I won't have another plant finishing for 2-3 weeks....so I'm stoked


----------



## kindnug (Apr 28, 2013)

Congratulations on your harvest + happy smoking!


----------



## SCHigh (Apr 28, 2013)

monkeybones said:


> I would check back in about 4 weeks


This lady is taking her sweet time. Tried to get some good pictures of the trichomes and these were the best I could do. Some of you have some real skills when it comes to close up photos. Although not a problem I mind some of the colas are so heavy they are bending the stalks and I am having to tie them up. I'm guessing 2 more weeks which would put her at 11 weeks flowering. Two weeks seem about right?


----------



## sourbud89 (Apr 28, 2013)

how many more weeks for this girl


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2013)

Schigh> that's a very sativa plant you have there.
I'd let it go 12 wk. or 90 days. Looks like it can go the distance!


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2013)

Sourbud> post some more pics in a month.


----------



## sourbud89 (Apr 29, 2013)

thanks kind, i figured it was that long since they are about 6 weeks in


----------



## dunkin73 (Apr 29, 2013)

12/12 from seed, bagseed that is. Started showing pistils second week of March, fan leaves started yellowing last week. Is she nitrogen deficient or ready to go. My loupe should be here in a couple days. Thanks for any input


----------



## kindnug (Apr 29, 2013)

Looking good> maybe 10 days left
Calyx need to swell more!


----------



## dunkin73 (Apr 29, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Looking good> maybe 10 days left
> Calyx need to swell more!


Thanks alot!! I was guessing two weeks, as soon as my loupe arrives I will post trich results. Damn she is a stinky bitch!!


----------



## metalmik (Apr 30, 2013)

Hello, may the sun be shining down upon you all . Just wanted any opinions on these pictures of triches, can anybody tell me if it is done or should i go a bit longer ? I want to chop now but she deserves an answer from the experts out there in RIU land. thanks for any info given, Mike .


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2013)

@ a certain point it's up to the person harvesting, Your @ that point...


----------



## graff1t1 (May 1, 2013)

lovemymj said:


> Thanks again guys. I know she looked like she had longer, but not enough life left in her to finish But it's all good. She was just a test run and I'm extremely happy I can smoke her and not spend my hard earned cheddar on other bud. Perfect timing really, I won't have another plant finishing for 2-3 weeks....so I'm stoked


how long do you plan on curing?


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 1, 2013)

Hi. Everyone! This is my first plant im growing, and i think its ready for harvest. buds are tiny, but the trichomes are cloudy. I'm at week 9 of flowering, and between 7-8 weeks since first pistils. What do u guys think? Strain is OG x Sour Diesel. lmk if anyone needs any additional pics.


----------



## kindnug (May 1, 2013)

It looks real close but I'd let it go another week or so for my preference> you might like less couch-lock than me.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 1, 2013)

Thanks man! Nah ima couch lock type of guy. ill wait.


----------



## perdrick l. hapley (May 1, 2013)

yeah looks like mostly cloudy there, not seeing much amber at all though (kinda hard to see). like kindnug said you could probably benefit for letting it go for a few more days but it's up to you


----------



## metalmik (May 1, 2013)

kindnug said:


> @ a certain point it's up to the person harvesting, Your @ that point...



Thank you Kindnug, you are right.I felt happy with what i have seen of her now so i chopped her down yesterday. 12/12 from seed(bagseed) 3 weeks veg cfl 300w 7 weeks flower 700w cfl . Weighed wet at harvest @ 3.75 oz ,weighed as of now ( 24 hours later) @ 1. 3/4 oz . Am happy with results because i can now increase numbers at a time and still get ok results within a confined space. Thanks again Kindnug, Mike.


----------



## graff1t1 (May 1, 2013)

well groomed stoned drifter!!


----------



## madrush21 (May 2, 2013)

Hey kidnug! I hope you can help me out. I would love to post pics of my trichs but my hand is not that steady haha. I will say the split is like 80% cloudy, 15%clear and 5% amber. Here are some pictures of the plant itself. I would love you opinion on how much longer. I was thinking within the next few days or so. Thank you in advance!


----------



## graff1t1 (May 2, 2013)

You have a few weeks left still madrush... white pistols look like they're still reaching and growing IMO. what strain? how old?


----------



## madrush21 (May 2, 2013)

Well alot of the pistols have turned and the trichs are showing that its close. It was vegged for 4 weeks amd.this is week 8 of flower. It's an a pure indica


----------



## mrpuffins (May 2, 2013)

My MMJ care-giver was just over and gave me his suspected time frame for harvest, curious to hear yours 

First one thats more of a close up is a Sour D other is a Tangerine Kush (which is possibly one of the best tasting buds EVER so I dont want to fuck it up even a little.)


----------



## Dannysayo (May 3, 2013)

I got a question my cam is down currently and I'm at week 10 sativa bagseed strain. 90% of all hairs are amber and retracted. Its doing its final foxtail stretch and even those hairs are amber. I don't want to harvest early. How can I tell if I let her go to long?


----------



## booort (May 3, 2013)

Day 53 of flowering DNA genetics lemon skunk (breeder claims ready in 50-56 days). First time harvesting, any advice is much appreciated:

View attachment 2642236


----------



## kindnug (May 6, 2013)

It's should be done today, breeder's recommendation looks legit.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 6, 2013)

Strain. OG Desiel. I think its done. but still dont wanna f it up.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> Strain. OG Desiel. I think its done. but still dont wanna f it up.View attachment 2645523
> View attachment 2645512View attachment 2645513View attachment 2645514View attachment 2645515View attachment 2645517View attachment 2645518View attachment 2645519View attachment 2645520View attachment 2645521View attachment 2645522


I'd wait till those hairs recede more. From my experience, when most people think their plants are done, they actually need about 2 weeks longer. Probably pack on some more weight too...

EDIT: Can see a few amber trichs tho, a week to two weeks I say! Depends on how fast they change, and how heady or heavy you want the stone to be.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 6, 2013)

thanks. ive been flowering over 9 weeks now. this thing is lagging it.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> thanks. ive been flowering over 9 weeks now. this thing is lagging it.


Most breeders flower times are retarded.

I usually add 2-3 weeks to whatever they say. Maybe if you had absolutely perfect conditions you might hit their 'times' but, Jesus Christ man, my ladies have a damn nice home and I've never matched what they say. Purps is supposed to be 7-8 weeks and It's going on 9.5-10 now. Better be patient and reap the rewards than be impulsive and have regrets later!


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 6, 2013)

i wanted to have about 15% amber. i saw a change over the weekend. 
these pics were taken thursday.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2013)

Oh, wow - that was fast... those pics in the last post were only 4 days ago?


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 6, 2013)

View attachment 2645662View attachment 2645664View attachment 2645665View attachment 2645666

I am 9 weeks since flip to 12/12. Maybe 5% or so of amber trichromes. The mass just doesn't look right to me. What does everyone think? I may possibly want to pull them soon.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> View attachment 2645662View attachment 2645664View attachment 2645665View attachment 2645666View attachment 2645667View attachment 2645668View attachment 2645669View attachment 2645670
> 
> I am 9 weeks since flip to 12/12. Maybe 5% or so of amber trichromes. The mass just doesn't look right to me. What does everyone think? I may possibly want to pull them soon.



What strain is it? It looks done to me, small yield but wowzas, it looks tasty.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 6, 2013)

serious seeds ak-47. It smells sooo delicious right now. I think the nutes I used worked really well as well.


----------



## Edgar9 (May 6, 2013)

I like to chop once I start seeing amber trich's. Week 9 of 12/12 seems too soon however for a strain that has a description of being mostly sativa with a 8-14 week flower time as this strain does.

The sativa's I've done took 13 to 14 weeks of 12/12. 

Are you sure there are amber trich's? Have all the hairs turned red?

They look good but pic 2 shows me that they're not quite done yet. Give em some more time and keep checking the trich's. Maybe even another couple of weeks.


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 6, 2013)

Edgar9 said:


> I like to chop once I start seeing amber trich's. Week 9 of 12/12 seems too soon however for a strain that has a description of being mostly sativa with a 8-14 week flower time as this strain does.
> 
> The sativa's I've done took 13 to 14 weeks of 12/12.
> 
> ...


I spoke to Simon and he recommended 53-63 days of flowering. But, I figured 1 week for flowering to kick in possibly. I have a microscope. There is not many amber, but, I do distinctly see some. All the hairs were brown last week or more. Tomorrow I am gunna pick an even better scope up. Hopefully will be able to see better. Some of the buds are smaller that are on the edge of the tent. That is exactly why I thought it might not be ready yet. The buds are not that big yet.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 6, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Oh, wow - that was fast... those pics in the last post were only 4 days ago?


i mean wednesday. go to page 899 to see my post. so should i wait then? i see a good amount of amber on some.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 6, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> i mean wednesday. go to page 899 to see my post. so should i wait then? i see a good amount of amber on some.


I'd still wait a bit.

Make sure you check some of the bud sites lower on the plant too.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (May 6, 2013)

thanks [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]beefbisquit. [/FONT]


----------



## Theguru (May 8, 2013)

Been flowing almost 7 weeks now, not sure what strain it is, just some seed i got off a mate. i'd say that 70-80% of the hairs are red. how much longer should i leave her for? she is stinking out the place now it smells delicious haha

what would the ill effects, if any, be if i cut her down early? say in a week or so? im moving out and want this ready to smoke by june. 
any advice greatly appreaciated, this is my first time growing, and its just 2 cfls by the way, 1 x 2700K 48W and 1 x 5000K 48W


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 8, 2013)

Theguru said:


> Been flowing almost 7 weeks now, not sure what strain it is, just some seed i got off a mate. i'd say that 70-80% of the hairs are red. how much longer should i leave her for? she is stinking out the place now it smells delicious haha
> View attachment 2647427View attachment 2647428View attachment 2647429
> what would the ill effects, if any, be if i cut her down early? say in a week or so? im moving out and want this ready to smoke by june.
> any advice greatly appreaciated, this is my first time growing, and its just 2 cfls by the way, 1 x 2700K 48W and 1 x 5000K 48W



It will be significantly less potent and flavourful. 3.5 weeks left for that sativa is my guess....


I'd expect it ready to smoke for July/August not June.


----------



## bass1014 (May 8, 2013)

ok what ya think trichs are ripe and cream cloudy some amber


----------



## jimjim2609 (May 9, 2013)

This is my ak48. I'm at about day 68 from seed, and day 34 of 12/12. I have already trimmed some of the smaller buds at the bottom. There is a mix of clear and milky trichs and a few amber. It is still throwing out white pistalls out of the collar as well. Any guesses on how long to go?


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (May 9, 2013)

Veneno from Eva seeds. 63 days here. Breeder's flowering time: 55-65 days. Kindnug, beef, anybody really. Any thoughts are appreciated. No rush, I see many unanswered comments.


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 9, 2013)

Orcannic Gannabis said:


> View attachment 2648691View attachment 2648692View attachment 2648693View attachment 2648694View attachment 2648695View attachment 2648696
> 
> Veneno from Eva seeds. 63 days here. Breeder's flowering time: 55-65 days. Kindnug, beef, anybody really. Any thoughts are appreciated. No rush, I see many unanswered comments.


That looks real close to me, nice even yellowing hairs are receding, another week or so... any chance you could take the third, or last pic and zoom/crop so we can get a bit of a closer look?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 9, 2013)

bass1014 said:


> View attachment 2647660View attachment 2647663View attachment 2647664ok what ya think trichs are ripe and cream cloudy some amber



If you have white pistils you shouldn't be chopping.... unless they're just foxtails, which is more prone to happen on sativa's and sativa dom. hybrids...


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> If you have white pistils you shouldn't be chopping.... unless they're just foxtails, which is more prone to happen on sativa's and sativa dom. hybrids...


 What are foxtails?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 9, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> What are foxtails?


Some sativa's have a tendency to produce new white pistils, and calyx's on the tops of the bud even until they're ready to chop.







see the tops?


----------



## Canna Connoiseur (May 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Some sativa's have a tendency to produce new white pistils, and calyx's on the tops of the bud even until they're ready to chop.


 Thanks for the info. wow those pics are nuts. I get what you mean now for sure. I have a question beef. My plants are pretty close to the range of being ready for harvest. I am still having a hard time distinguishing the cloudy trichromes. I am positive I see somewhere around 3% or less of amber tips. I have not seen any new pistils for a week or more now. Do you think that since there is no new pistil growth that I should get ready to pull them? Or is that not always a good sign?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 9, 2013)

Canna Connoiseur said:


> Thanks for the info. wow those pics are nuts. I get what you mean now for sure. I have a question beef. My plants are pretty close to the range of being ready for harvest. I am still having a hard time distinguishing the cloudy trichromes. I am positive I see somewhere around 3% or less of amber tips. I have not seen any new pistils for a week or more now. Do you think that since there is no new pistil growth that I should get ready to pull them? Or is that not always a good sign?


I mostly focus on the trichomes being cloudy.... I want as few clear as possible, which usually means waiting until about 10% or so are amber. That's why I do it. 

If the pistils have receded back into the bud, and are 90-95% brown, you don't see new growth, and pretty much all your trichomes are cloudy with some amber, she's probably good to go.


----------



## mrblu (May 9, 2013)

just a 2nd opinion but im about to chop this plant. what do you think first harvest of a plant after months of studying lol.


----------



## mrblu (May 10, 2013)

what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## 420circuit (May 10, 2013)

mrblu said:


> what the hell are you talking about?


I dunno, maybe it's the hash, but I totally get where that post comes from. Translation:_ You need to recognize when the bud is ready or you're fucked._


----------



## mrblu (May 10, 2013)

i could of waited maybe another week but i have no meds. it was an autoflower plant that i could get early smoke from, i got other plants that have 4 weeks left atleast.

now im patiently waiting for it to dry lol


----------



## 420circuit (May 10, 2013)

mrblu said:


> i could of waited maybe another week but i have no meds. it was an autoflower plant that i could get early smoke from, i got other plants that have 4 weeks left atleast.
> 
> now im patiently waiting for it to dry lol


So it drys enough for the jar at about 3-5 days and then sits in jar, being burped every day or so, for a month, and then you have smokable buds.


----------



## mrblu (May 10, 2013)

yeah im still going to smoke some before i put it in the jar because i have nothing but yeah i got my mini hydrometer coming in the mail and i gotta go get me some big mouth jars.


----------



## 0ra1suicid3 (May 10, 2013)

Here my plant, not sure of the time it been flowering but it seems to been a long time


----------



## Mattemil (May 10, 2013)

0ra1suicid3 said:


> Here my plant, not sure of the time it been flowering but it seems to been a long timeView attachment 2651063View attachment 2651064View attachment 2651065View attachment 2651063View attachment 2651064View attachment 2651065


Man.....no


----------



## jimjim2609 (May 10, 2013)

I need help, I posted on here the other day but I didn't get answer. I was going over my plant this morning and I found these. Does anyone know what they are and does it mean that she is ready to harvest. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Brightlight2 (May 10, 2013)

Hi, how much longer on mine do you think?


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 10, 2013)

jimjim2609 said:


> I need help, I posted on here the other day but I didn't get answer. I was going over my plant this morning and I found these. Does anyone know what they are and does it mean that she is ready to harvest. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I've never had the (dis)pleasure of having a hermie plant, but those look a lot like naners from what I've seen. 0_o


----------



## jimjim2609 (May 10, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> jimjim2609 said:
> 
> 
> > I need help, I posted on here the other day but I didn't get answer. I was going over my plant this morning and I found these. Does anyone know what they are and does it mean that she is ready to harvest. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks
> ...


Thanks beef for you knowledge. Just wondering what you would suggest to do, do you think I should just cut her down. Thanks


----------



## mrblu (May 11, 2013)

Brightlight2 said:


> Hi, how much longer on mine do you think?View attachment 2651155


3-4 weeks atleast


----------



## 420circuit (May 11, 2013)

jimjim2609 said:


> Thanks beef for you knowledge. Just wondering what you would suggest to do, do you think I should just cut her down. Thanks


If those are nanners, and it sure looks that way, remove them or your plant will have seeds because nanners are pollen sacs. So if you can pick them off and keep the plant going until it is ready that would be best, but you run the risk of pollinating any other plants around and creating buds with seeds. Don't wait, pick those buggers off before they make seeds!


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 11, 2013)

Remove the plant from your growing area before removing the sacs to avoid contamination of your other plants.


----------



## Seren (May 11, 2013)

How about this one? 
It's an Easy Ryder on day 78 from seed.
It's my first grow so I'm having a hard time determining how far along she is - my magnifying glass is on its way. She's got a pretty high leaf:flower ratio at the bud sites. Does that happen sometimes or could it be because she's not matured/filled in yet?


Any help is much appreciated.
(most pistils are orange and have been for a while, in case it's hard to tell in the pictures, but there are still white ones showing up)


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (May 11, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> That looks real close to me, nice even yellowing hairs are receding, another week or so... any chance you could take the third, or last pic and zoom/crop so we can get a bit of a closer look?


Thank you Beef. I couldn't get a clear zoom so I got some iPhone 5 pics. Not much better, but 85% of the hairs are orange and dark red, with the white ones turning a heavy shade of yellow. Should be day 65 here. I want to see more amber on her; I only notice it on her outer leaves, not really on the calyxes. She's mostly cloudy though with a small % of clear still left 

Also have a Think Different auto, close to 110 days. Still many white hairs, but I see some amber; like 10% (more like cloudy, but in between a mucus yellow and amber color)  
Precciate you Beef!


----------



## Brightlight2 (May 11, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 11, 2013)

Orcannic Gannabis said:


> Thank you Beef. I couldn't get a clear zoom so I got some iPhone 5 pics. Not much better, but 85% of the hairs are orange and dark red, with the white ones turning a heavy shade of yellow. Should be day 65 here. I want to see more amber on her; I only notice it on her outer leaves, not really on the calyxes. She's mostly cloudy though with a small % of clear still left View attachment 2652314View attachment 2652315View attachment 2652316View attachment 2652317
> 
> Also have a Think Different auto, close to 110 days. Still many white hairs, but I see some amber; like 10% (more like cloudy, but in between a mucus yellow and amber color) View attachment 2652318View attachment 2652319View attachment 2652320View attachment 2652321View attachment 2652322View attachment 2652323View attachment 2652324View attachment 2652325View attachment 2652326
> Precciate you Beef!



I don't chop until there's no clear trich's left. Usually ends up with 10-15% amber... depends on lots of factors.


----------



## BillDance (May 11, 2013)

Here's my girls, 53 days of flower. No amber yet. Buds are getting heavy, lots of new sticky last couple of days. Soil, 400 hps, p. Erkle bagseed. Any erkle growers out there? Maybe 4-12 days, what do you think?


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (May 13, 2013)

BillDance said:


> Here's my girls, 53 days of flower. No amber yet. Buds are getting heavy, lots of new sticky last couple of days. Soil, 400 hps, p. Erkle bagseed. Any erkle growers out there? Maybe 4-12 days, what do you think?


4-12 seems about right. If not, 14-21. Nice buds.


----------



## Orcannic Gannabis (May 13, 2013)

Seren said:


> How about this one?
> It's an Easy Ryder on day 78 from seed.
> It's my first grow so I'm having a hard time determining how far along she is - my magnifying glass is on its way. She's got a pretty high leaf:flower ratio at the bud sites. Does that happen sometimes or could it be because she's not matured/filled in yet?
> View attachment 2652122View attachment 2652123View attachment 2652124View attachment 2652126
> ...


If most pistils are orange, she's mature. Give it another week if you're feeling unsure. Looks almost done.


----------



## kindnug (May 15, 2013)

jimjim2609 said:


> I need help, I posted on here the other day but I didn't get answer. I was going over my plant this morning and I found these. Does anyone know what they are and does it mean that she is ready to harvest. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


hermaphrodite plant, garbage. Cut+smoke+never clone it


----------



## youngbuzz101 (May 16, 2013)

I wouldn't say its garbage.. but kindnug is right cut her down. Worst that will happen is the buds will be more high less stone and with a good cure she will smoke A.O.K. I'm pretty sure this plant was an auto so you couldn't clone it anyways. And the reason for the herm trait is unknown so I wouldn't advise to kill the gene line. This person is obviously new to this and stressors could have instigated a sex change. Personally If I had enough flower time I would let the pollen sacs grow out and fert my plant. Take the 50 odd seeds I got and germ them out in some forest and make something out of nothing considering each and everyone of those seeds will be feminized. If they herm in mother nature then at that point I would end the gene line and buy some seeds. But if you don't mind picking out the seeds on this harvest you could potentially look at a bigger harvest in 3 months and since they are just default seeds there is no loss only knowledge gained. I would plant the auto fems some where with good drainage and sun exposer and come back to them in the same eloted timeframe as the mother took to ready up. And just be surprised with the results. But thats just me the more orthodox approach like I agreed earlier would to cut, dry, cure.


----------



## Mattemil (May 16, 2013)

You actually COULD clone an auto....there is just no point...


----------



## The2TimEr (May 16, 2013)

BillDance said:


> Here's my girls, 53 days of flower. No amber yet. Buds are getting heavy, lots of new sticky last couple of days. Soil, 400 hps, p. Erkle bagseed. Any erkle growers out there? Maybe 4-12 days, what do you think?


some tasty looking fruit!
i agree with 7 - 12 days, chop in 10 !


----------



## moh556 (May 16, 2013)

Hi im very glad to see this post im 1st time grower and growing NLB big bud and SLH im wondering how long till smoke this NLB


today is the 30th day of flowering i vegged for 5 weeks useing soil and this bitch need a lot of P stems turning red i had hard time to feed it but red stems are bouncing back


----------



## youngbuzz101 (May 16, 2013)

You are still in early flower post more pics in a months time.


----------



## hopeyougotadutch (May 18, 2013)

Sup y'all! I'm trying to get a better perspective of just looking at my plant, and knowing its done. Saw this thread a few weeks back and wanted some opinions on my current Emerald Jack. She is 61 days into flowering, trichs are mostly cloudy, with some amber and some clear. These are the best pictures I could get of her showing buds from all around the plant. I was planning to chop tomorrow night but am unsure if she's finished packing on weight.

She needs a watering but if the decision comes to chop tomorrow, I'd rather not. Here's the pics....

View attachment 2661633View attachment 2661634View attachment 2661636View attachment 2661637


----------



## hopeyougotadutch (May 20, 2013)

Chopped tonight, anyone feel I should have waited longer?


----------



## abuilder (May 21, 2013)

Looked ready to me..nicely receded. I happen to have one Emerald Jack in it's 56th day of veg..Giving mine 60 days before I bring her into flower mode. She was one of six freebies from last year this time. Be interested to see how yours smokes! Good luck with her bro!


----------



## nameno (May 21, 2013)

Made my mouth water. I would have chopped 2 days ago(I'm out atm). Looked real Good!


----------



## DrGribble (May 21, 2013)

Damn I just made a thread asking about this (have an auto at 61 days, claimed to be 60 day strain from seed, not even close at all looking) https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/657758-any-chance-hell-60-65-a.html

Thoughts? I'm hoping to chop it down within 2 weeks, already running the Dry KB.


----------



## kindnug (May 23, 2013)

29 days from the picture @ 61 days. Majority of autos take a month longer than the breeders like to think.
Only auto I've had done in 60 days is Dinafem Roadrunner(the regular)
Most auto's I've grown take ~75 days with some that take 90 - 110 days.
I prefer photo. plants > the Roadrunner was a nice surprise(freebie+cheap beans) in my auto run.


----------



## country cowfreak (May 26, 2013)

How long for these?


----------



## Mattemil (May 26, 2013)

id say 5 weeks


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 27, 2013)

9 weeks from 12/12, 8 weeks of flower. Shock & stress from moving from soil to hydro (during veg), and a phosphorus def. Unknown strain, clone from a 3rd party.



Thanks in advance for your input.


----------



## abuilder (May 27, 2013)

Hugo Phurst said:


> 9 weeks from 12/12, 8 weeks of flower. Shock & stress from moving from soil to hydro (during veg), and a phosphorus def. Unknown strain, clone from a 3rd party.
> Thanks in advance for your input.


Wow Hugo...plenty of sugar shakin' on those girls and for shocked plants they look colorfully amazing!! Great work brother!!


----------



## Uranium36 (May 27, 2013)

When do you guys think she is gonna finish up? View attachment 2675464View attachment 2675465View attachment 2675466View attachment 2675467


----------



## Beefbisquit (May 28, 2013)

Uranium36 said:


> When do you guys think she is gonna finish up? View attachment 2675464View attachment 2675465View attachment 2675466View attachment 2675467


WTF is wrong with that plant? Looks like it's been way overfed; has a ton of white pistils and the leaves are dying. I really have no idea what's going on there, or if it will ever mature into something.


----------



## kindnug (May 28, 2013)

Uranium36 said:


> When do you guys think she is gonna finish up? View attachment 2675464View attachment 2675465View attachment 2675466View attachment 2675467


Atleast 4 weeks is my guess.
post pics again in ~20 days(looks overfed)

Ugly structure on that plant!


----------



## kindnug (May 28, 2013)

Hugo's plant looks like the real OG LA affie clone only.
Looks can be deceiving...Without tasting it I have no idea!


----------



## Hugo Phurst (May 28, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Hugo's plant looks like the real OG LA affie clone only.
> Looks can be deceiving...Without tasting it I have no idea!


I'm in Eastern Canada. You?


----------



## Uranium36 (May 28, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> WTF is wrong with that plant? Looks like it's been way overfed; has a ton of white pistils and the leaves are dying. I really have no idea what's going on there, or if it will ever mature into something.


In fact, i had a problem with my pH meter, and you can understand that some problems occured after that... It is pretty much stabilized now, but i know shes pretty beat up... Waiting for the next watering to see if pH is alright and if i can adjust it again. 
What do you mean by "if will ever mature into something". 

Ahhh and also, all the new small leaves on the plant (even if theres few because the deficiencies stunned her) are a good dark green, is that good sign?


----------



## kindnug (May 28, 2013)

Much closer to LA than you... >Cali!
That doesn't mean you can't get it in Canada> I have no clue where things move.


----------



## A Lowly Abject Turd (May 28, 2013)

hi my microgrow looks to me like it's a few days away from being ready to harvest, would appreciate a second opinion.



thanks


----------



## kindnug (May 29, 2013)

I'd say ~10-14 days longer if you want the most out of it. Checking Trichome is more precise though.


----------



## CoolDudeStuff (May 30, 2013)

Uranium36 said:


> In fact, i had a problem with my pH meter, and you can understand that some problems occured after that... It is pretty much stabilized now, but i know shes pretty beat up... Waiting for the next watering to see if pH is alright and if i can adjust it again.
> What do you mean by "if will ever mature into something".
> 
> Ahhh and also, all the new small leaves on the plant (even if theres few because the deficiencies stunned her) are a good dark green, is that good sign?




Dark green is a good colour for leaves, means they're healthy..​


----------



## trinidadJustin (May 30, 2013)

Hey what do you guys think. She is at 53 days of flower. Showing signs of drooping yellowing leaves and curved up burnt tips


----------



## Darren510 (May 31, 2013)

Strawberry cough Day 49. How much longer should I go?


----------



## myrtti (Jun 1, 2013)

Super Skunk Day 39. According to seedbank should be ready to harvest after 6-11 days. What do you think?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

Darren510 said:


> Strawberry cough Day 49. How much longer should I go?
> View attachment 2680587


49 days ??? wow... a few more days.... maybe a week at the most. to be honest it looks done now but srtill super green leaved... u haven't been flushing have u? and also ur still feeding?


----------



## theexpress (Jun 1, 2013)

myrtti said:


> Super Skunk Day 39. According to seedbank should be ready to harvest after 6-11 days. What do you think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 2681126View attachment 2681127View attachment 2681128View attachment 2681129View attachment 2681130View attachment 2681131View attachment 2681132


u got time left....14 18 days


----------



## myrtti (Jun 1, 2013)

thanks!

So ill switch my nutes to ghe ripen after few days and let it do its magic for 10 days or so. 
Do you think the nuggs will still go fatter or just mature?


----------



## abuilder (Jun 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 49 days ??? wow... a few more days.... maybe a week at the most. to be honest it looks done now but srtill super green leaved... u haven't been flushing have u? and also ur still feeding?


How do you feel it effects the plant when you don't flush?


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 1, 2013)

abuilder said:


> How do you feel it effects the plant when you don't flush?


He doesnt know what hes talking about-One of the many who think they can taste ferts lol


----------



## abuilder (Jun 1, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> He doesnt know what hes talking about-One of the many who think they can taste ferts lol


LOL...Been reading different threads about flushing and it's just an open debate. some did do side by side tests and from most of what I read most people can't tell the difference....but some imagine they can but who knows how the rest of their grow goes so...I haven't used my FF Sledgehammer this time because I'm thinking why try and fix something that doesn't appear broken. I understand the salt build up thing but like I said...if my plants look as healthy as they do why use my Sledgehammer? I'm going into 12/12 starting tonight after 10 weeks in veg with the four freebies I got from Attitude last year...Four different plants..one in each airpot I staked down wirth cut piece of wire hanger with a hook on one side to stake the stems around the airpots..Considered using the Sledgehammer now but this would be the worst time to use it IMO..IMO when you go into flower mode they need their nutes/energy..."maybe" in another week or so and "maybe" at the end...or "maybe" not ever...lol. so far..its been not at all this go round..BTW That plant in the center (Strawberry Blue) is really weird...ten weeks and thats how big it is??


----------



## Darren510 (Jun 1, 2013)

theexpress said:


> 49 days ??? wow... a few more days.... maybe a week at the most. to be honest it looks done now but srtill super green leaved... u haven't been flushing have u? and also ur still feeding?


Yeah im done feeding and started flushing. I'd hate to pluck a sativa before the 60 day mark though but it looks close. Here is my other plant. LA Confidential day 49. Im thinking day 60 i chop on this one: 



Thanks for the help!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 1, 2013)

myrtti said:


> thanks!
> 
> So ill switch my nutes to ghe ripen after few days and let it do its magic for 10 days or so.
> Do you think the nuggs will still go fatter or just mature?


I bet it does get heavier + more mature > Remember that you lose ~75% of the weight during dry/cure.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 1, 2013)

abuilder said:


> BTW That plant in the center (Strawberry Blue) is really weird...ten weeks and thats how big it is??


Looks like the Strawberry Blue was an Auto-flower, I didn't think they made an auto of that strain!
You could get maybe 2grams off that little bad-ass bitch> Might be the strongest blunt you ever smoked.
I probably would've chopped it down by now + made more room for the big-guns.


----------



## abuilder (Jun 1, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Looks like the Strawberry Blue was an Auto-flower, I didn't think they made an auto of that strain!
> You could get maybe 2grams off that little bad-ass bitch> Might be the strongest blunt you ever smoked.
> I probably would've chopped it down by now + made more room for the big-guns.


I thought the same thing. Didn't say auto-flower on the tag. I just put the girls into 12/12 tonight. I'll keep my eye on her for sure but I doubt I'd get even one gram after she dried out if I cut'r down now so I'll just watch'r grow and see what she does. Should be interesting if nothing else....but if the big girls get outta hand I'll have to cut'r down..


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm sure the other 3 will overtake the area + shade it out before the end of flowering.

It will make room to spread the other 3 out a bit> just wait until it fully swells+Trichomes change before harvesting it.


----------



## abuilder (Jun 2, 2013)

kindnug said:


> I'm sure the other 3 will overtake the area + shade it out before the end of flowering.
> 
> It will make room to spread the other 3 out a bit> just wait until it fully swells+Trichomes change before harvesting it.



The area under that light is about 4'6" wide by about 7' long 7 1/2' high so I can only fit two wide. Four plants usually just makes it. Even if I get rid of the small one the remaining one still wont need quite that much width (4' 6")...at least it didn't last grow. There should be a "little" room left for her....I'm praying..but if not...as you said...I'll wait as long as possible so her trichs are mature as possible within that space before harvesting. Sure could use another light because the whole room is about 11' long but I'm honing my skills before I invest in that half of the room. Four plants actually is a decent amt. Last grow I got about a pound of dried bud by letting them veg at least 10-12 weeks....and this time I LST'd em' and let them go 10 weeks in veg which may have them out of hand...lol..I think I did too good a job and was too patient LSTing..lol. I'm always pushing it because I wanna get as much out of only 4 girls as possible.Whats one more month +-?
Switched bulbs last night to a HPS Ushio 600 watter and I can already see the difference in that small plant. Have a feeling she wont stay small much longer...Nothing like the other three but....could be some sick smoke though  Interesting growing 4 different varieties at once..specially freebies. Have to order a new in line fan tomorrow...shit...mine conked out this morning. Probably'll get the 400cfm 6" Hydrofarm for $75 off Amazon. It's always sumpin'! Thank god it's not the middle of July!


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

myrtti said:


> thanks!
> 
> So ill switch my nutes to ghe ripen after few days and let it do its magic for 10 days or so.
> Do you think the nuggs will still go fatter or just mature?


the calyxes will swell until they cant swell no more.. the buds wont grow anymore but get denser... flush that shit out...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2013)

Yeah with 11'x4.5' is way more then enough space for 4.
Another light would work out great in that room but you can always add it later.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 2, 2013)

abuilder said:


> How do you feel it effects the plant when you don't flush?


 heavy metals are left in the plant that will remain in there regaurdless of how long u cure.... anyone who tells u not to flush is a fuckinng idiot...


----------



## kindnug (Jun 2, 2013)

Some people like to leach out the nutrients slowly during the last 2 wk. instead of flushing/drowning their plants in their final week.

Hydro doesn't hurt the plants to flush because there is oxygen in it...

Soil has negative effects with flushing(because nutrients are mixed in the medium)> better to leach them out over the last 2 weeks plain water(regular schedule). As long as the plant fades to a nice yellow/gold/purp the buds shouldn't taste green.

That's just MY experience with flushing in Soil> works gr8 for me in Hydro though.
I like the bad attitude towards others> shows how ignorant you really are.


----------



## Phosphoro (Jun 3, 2013)

Hey guys!

First grow, Auto Fast Bud #2 about 5 weeks in flower, 9 and a half weeks from seed.

She's stunted due to my ignorance in her first 2 weeks (bad lighting).

Anyways I am looking for more of a head high and I reckon she's almost done. When should I start my Flush and 48 hr Dark period?

Could you have a look? I have attached Trich Pics and Full Body pics (imgur album).

Thanks heaps!


Imgur Link: http://imgur.com/a/h5tk3


----------



## country cowfreak (Jun 3, 2013)

Hello all, I have a few questions on my current grow and when to consider harvest. Even though all of my plants have been started at the same time they seem to be developing at different rates. All of the plants are in the same hydro system and the one listed below which I call Fiona (Shrek's bitch) even though it started great, it appears to have stalled completely and some yellow leaves where the others do no not maybe genetics possibly. i'm not sure on whether to let it go or harvest and get what I can. On this any advice would be great.

On my other 3 plants I'm also a bit confused. two of the plants appear to have to go at least 4 more weeks, but the other has many red hairs that appear to be getting redder see below:

Sorry for the black lines in the pics, the light is rough on pic taking. As I had stated earlier I know 2 of the plants have at least 4 more weeks, but Fiona and the one with red hair (Helen Reddy) look to be close...can anyone advise?


----------



## abuilder (Jun 3, 2013)

country cowfreak said:


> Hello all, I have a few questions on my current grow and when to consider harvest. Even though all of my plants have been started at the same time they seem to be developing at different rates. All of the plants are in the same hydro system and the one listed below which I call Fiona (Shrek's bitch) even though it started great, it appears to have stalled completely and some yellow leaves where the others do no not maybe genetics possibly. i'm not sure on whether to let it go or harvest and get what I can. On this any advice would be great.
> View attachment 2684003
> On my other 3 plants I'm also a bit confused. two of the plants appear to have to go at least 4 more weeks, but the other has many red hairs that appear to be getting redder see below:
> View attachment 2684012View attachment 2684013View attachment 2684014View attachment 2684015View attachment 2684016View attachment 2684018View attachment 2684019View attachment 2684020
> Sorry for the black lines in the pics, the light is rough on pic taking. As I had stated earlier I know 2 of the plants have at least 4 more weeks, but Fiona and the one with red hair (Helen Reddy) look to be close...can anyone advise?


I don't always have all my plants ready at the same time...I harvest each one based on the color of the trichs...Sometimes I'm happy not to harvest all at once...Makes trimming less tedious...not that trimming could ever be tedious...but you know what I mean


----------



## hbbum (Jun 3, 2013)

I think 2 weeks for this one
View attachment 2684174View attachment 2684175View attachment 2684176View attachment 2684178View attachment 2684180


----------



## kindnug (Jun 3, 2013)

How about some fresh pics before you cut? Then would be a good time for suggestions!


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 3, 2013)

You guys told me to repost in 2 weeks to get a better idea of when i should chop. Well here i am, two weeks later, not doing well, but definitely not doing worse. 
The buds dont look too bad. When should i end it? 
Oh and also, my little side project going well : )


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 4, 2013)

My first post on RIU! How long you think I have left In this girl? Was thinking three weeks am I close?


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 4, 2013)

Here is day 53 flowering of my t5 grow-been giving only water for about a week now....Close? Sorry for the garbage pics.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW Those buds are packed with resin. very nice healthy plants I might have to think about getting some T5s, How many watts all up?


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 4, 2013)

192 total-T5 is great if you manage the plant canopy properly.


----------



## millerino (Jun 5, 2013)

Hey, just wanted to get an opinion here on my grow. She's nearly done but I don't have a magnifier yet and wanted to know if anyone had any thoughts based on some shots of the buds. The trichs all look clearish but I'm no expert on judging these things by eye. I've zoomed in as close as I could without blur. 

She's an auto - Northern Lights x Big Bud from World of Seeds, if that helps. Grow was started 1st March. 



Thanks in advance guys


----------



## millerino (Jun 6, 2013)

millerino said:


> Hey, just wanted to get an opinion here on my grow. She's nearly done but I don't have a magnifier yet and wanted to know if anyone had any thoughts based on some shots of the buds. The trichs all look clearish but I'm no expert on judging these things by eye. I've zoomed in as close as I could without blur.
> 
> She's an auto - Northern Lights x Big Bud from World of Seeds, if that helps. Grow was started 1st March.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the double post. Just being a bit impatient and hoping someone might see this and comment. My GF is fed up with the grow now (It's in a bedroom cupboard and smelling pretty strong now) and wants me to cut her down this weekend but I want to get it right. Any ideas on how long it should be? If I can agree on a date with her I might stand a chance


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 6, 2013)

I think its up2 you man. I can see her shooting new pistils but its hard to say whether she will put on an more weight? Imo wait a week and watch for new growth she may swell a bit in the last few days.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 6, 2013)

Did you germ her on 1st of march?


----------



## millerino (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the input 

Yeah, that's the day I put her on damp paper to start germing, I think. I'm wanting to leave her another week to see if we can get more but, in truth, seems like she's looked pretty much the same for well over a week now so I'm not sure how much will change there. The pistils have been getting dark for quite a while now with no change to the white ones. Buds feel pretty dense already (The ones in the pic are from midway down the plant). She's sativa dominant - about 4 feet tall.


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 6, 2013)

Yeah give her a week and see what happens What do you think of the pics I put up? Im thinking mayb two weeks? Its so hard to guess how long to wait for your own plant.


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 6, 2013)

Id say two weeks, the buds dont look ripe yet, just look at the browning of the pistils and the color of the trichs. The trichs are definitively clear for the most part, you can see it even without a magnifying glass.


----------



## abuilder (Jun 6, 2013)

I too was going to say two weeks before I read the other posts..so I thinks thats the consensus here..


----------



## millerino (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks guys - reps all round!! 

I knew the trichs looked clear but wasn't sure if milkiness/amber could be seen clearly just by looking without a magnifier. Dang, though, was hoping no-one was gonna say 2 weeks LOL. I think I can talk her into another week but two weeks will take some work!

Think I'll have to kit out a little air-tight light-tight cupboard for my next grow


----------



## millerino (Jun 6, 2013)

Budlewsowski said:


> My first post on RIU! How long you think I have left In this girl? Was thinking three weeks am I close? View attachment 2685284View attachment 2685285View attachment 2685287View attachment 2685288View attachment 2685289


I'm no expert (as you can see) but your grow seems to be a bit behind mine time-wise so, if my grow has 2 more weeks to go, your's gotta be at least 3


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 6, 2013)

You could also lose 1 or 2 hours of daylight and it would help her to finish a bit faster, but the thc will never develop as much as it should it two weeks, still better than chopping now imo hahah


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 6, 2013)

Uranium36 said:


> You could also lose 1 or 2 hours of daylight and it would help her to finish a bit faster, but the thc will never develop as much as it should it two weeks, still better than chopping now imo hahah




No,fool.Losing an hour or two of daylight would not speed anything up lol...wow some people.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 6, 2013)

It *could* cause hermi. messing with the light schedule late in flowering.


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 6, 2013)

Mattemil said:


> No,fool.Losing an hour or two of daylight would not speed anything up lol...wow some people.



i dont know, i was talking with my personnal experience, i did that and my trichs began to go milky to amber faster, maybe luck who the fuck knows? did YOU try?


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 6, 2013)

kindnug said:


> It *could* cause hermi. messing with the light schedule late in flowering.



What would causing hermi do to the flowers at this stage of flowering??? i dont get it 0_0. Stop developing the trichomes?


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2013)

It can cause premature beans if you have 2+ wks. left.
Do you like smoking white beans? I don't...
I don't see how you can't understand!


----------



## kindnug (Jun 7, 2013)

I've tried it back when I didn't know better + it caused hermi.
I was just letting you know what *can* happen if you stress the plants.

It isn't the strain either because I've still got it flowering 2 years later with no more hermi. problems.


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 7, 2013)

ohhhh i didnt know it would affect the plant so bad in a short amount of time! good to know man, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 7, 2013)

Guys, i REALLY need your advice, I opened my lights today and i noticed, touching the buds, that they are really crunchy compared to a couple days ago : s she was really in bad shape during flowering and the trichs are not finished. SHould i cut ???? WHAT DO?

ps. Why the fuck do my buds feel crunchy? that never happened to me before

She looks like this but with more orange hair:


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 7, 2013)

why not post an actual photo of the current plant....?


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 7, 2013)

it is! but the red hair dont really show


----------



## Budlewsowski (Jun 8, 2013)

Do u have spider mites or just really bad nute def?


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 8, 2013)

Big ph problems due to a broken ph meter -_- so yeah., nute def. But do you have an idea about crispy buds in late flowering stage??? never happened in my previous grows


----------



## Nizza (Jun 8, 2013)

underwatering does that too me., dont let it dry out so bad. is it only crispy up top? it may be too close to lights... but this is the wrong place for that sir, stay on topic, thats why theres 913 pages here


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 8, 2013)

OH LORD, but this is the good place!!! DO I CUT OR NOT? this is decided with this question: does it mean the flowers are going bad if they are crispy.


----------



## Mattemil (Jun 8, 2013)

Uranium36 said:


> OH LORD, but this is the good place!!! DO I CUT OR NOT? this is decided with this question: does it mean the flowers are going bad if they are crispy.


If we tell you to cut it will you leave...?


----------



## Uranium36 (Jun 8, 2013)

... i want you to help if you dont want to, its ok. I just needed advice. Delete everything i posted here then, ill be gone.


----------



## NatureTerrific (Jun 9, 2013)

Someone want to take a guess as to how long until these Lowryder 2s are ready? Right now they are day 49 from seed. I know they're small but it's my first grow and I used CFL so I'm just happy I got anything at all. The first three are all plant #1 and the last pic is plant #2. Thanks!


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 9, 2013)

If trichs are 60% cloudy, 30% clear, 10% amber, and pistils are entirely orange/receded...do you chop?.

Such is my dilemma, any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Sunbiz1 (Jun 9, 2013)

NatureTerrific said:


> Someone want to take a guess as to how long until these Lowryder 2s are ready? Right now they are day 49 from seed. I know they're small but it's my first grow and I used CFL so I'm just happy I got anything at all. The first three are all plant #1 and the last pic is plant #2. Thanks!
> View attachment 2692401View attachment 2692403View attachment 2692404View attachment 2692402


Not even close, still in mid flower.


----------



## xGrimace (Jun 9, 2013)

Sunbiz1 said:


> If trichs are 60% cloudy, 30% clear, 10% amber, and pistils are entirely orange/receded...do you chop?.
> 
> Such is my dilemma, any advice much appreciated.


Are you asking? then yes perfect time to chop imo.


----------



## SCHigh (Jun 20, 2013)

Blue Mystic grow. I discovered that these two girls somehow got aphids and am at a loss as to how to eliminate them at this late stage. I haven't noticed them on any of the buds yet but of course that doesn't mean they are not there. Any ideas, suggestions, opinions would be appreciated. Think it is alright to chop them in a couple days or should I push them for another week? I'm not seeing many amber but do these look good enough to harvest now before the bugs get to bad? View attachment 2706924


----------



## abuilder (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful trichs SCHigh..sticky icky!!
You might try spraying some Neem oil on the leaves when the lights are out. It's non toxic and it works most of the time. You can actually drink the stuff so I never worry about using it to get rid of pests...


----------



## hsfkush (Jun 21, 2013)

NatureTerrific said:


> Someone want to take a guess as to how long until these Lowryder 2s are ready? Right now they are day 49 from seed. I know they're small but it's my first grow and I used CFL so I'm just happy I got anything at all. The first three are all plant #1 and the last pic is plant #2. Thanks!
> View attachment 2692401View attachment 2692403View attachment 2692404View attachment 2692402


They're cute ^_^ 4 weeks maybe.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

what do you think about this one,


----------



## abuilder (Jun 21, 2013)

smokeytokeybear said:


> what do you think about this one,
> View attachment 2707657View attachment 2707658View attachment 2707659


Nice..but thats the first time I've seen reflective walls like those...


----------



## mrblu (Jun 21, 2013)

4-5 weeks till those are done.


----------



## smokeytokeybear (Jun 21, 2013)

ij my living room builder, there in week 6 atm
4 weeks tho sheesh.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Jun 21, 2013)

I got a platinum bubba that looks finished but I just noticed today some purple starting to show on a couple buds. im about to hit week 8 of flowering on Monday. should I chop or wait it out a week or so?


----------



## abuilder (Jun 22, 2013)

Stoned Drifter said:


> I got a platinum bubba that looks finished but I just noticed today some purple starting to show on a couple buds. im about to hit week 8 of flowering on Monday. should I chop or wait it out a week or so? View attachment 2708704View attachment 2708705View attachment 2708706View attachment 2708707View attachment 2708708View attachment 2708709View attachment 2708710View attachment 2708711View attachment 2708712


Looks done to me..did you check the color of the trichs under a scope?


----------



## Cronnoisseur (Jun 22, 2013)

Heres 2 of my girls at a little over 8 weeks. Planning on giving them about another week what do you guys think?
Headband:
View attachment 2709731View attachment 2709732
Northern Lights:
View attachment 2709733

Heres my White Widow which I could probably chop now but im prob gonna let her go another week with the other 2:
View attachment 2709734


----------



## austra (Jun 23, 2013)

how much longer do u think...i have 2 critikal bilbo and 2 big bang.thanks


----------



## carlscheese (Jun 25, 2013)

what about this one then, how long?????? View attachment 2713074


----------



## abuilder (Jun 25, 2013)

austra said:


> how much longer do u think...i have 2 critikal bilbo and 2 big bang.thanksView attachment 2710531View attachment 2710532View attachment 2710533


Come back in a cpl of weeks and you might try taking the photos with your flash after your lights go out...


----------



## yugbkfresh (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a afgan kush plant bout 5 months old i vegged her for a while and now its time to bud . I have been budding her for bout 7 weeks now she has great sized buds but no stink or sticky yet . I have her on a soil foxfarm mix. at this point all i give here is water and cha ching. i have noticed that there is new growth on all the buds as times goes on but shezzz this is taking forever . i could use a lil help can any one help. O yeah reason at this point im just using water ans cha ching she has a real high nigt level really really deep green so im looking to ligten it up.. also not looking to kill her off when done i will bring her back and rebud it


----------



## cloudnineceo (Jun 26, 2013)

Only thing I can really tell you is that every grow I have completed, the smell always kicks in during the last 2 weeks before harvest. And as far as new growth goes, just harvest everything that is ready when it comes time to chop her down and keep the new growths and focus on them, as well as any other bud sites that were not ready come harvest.


----------



## yugbkfresh (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks for the and insight


----------



## smiffylufc24 (Jun 26, 2013)

Start to flush


----------



## Iamlegend2121 (Jun 27, 2013)

What about this one it's an autoflower supposed to finish in 7 weeks on week ten trichs are cloudy but the bud is not getting frosted yet....


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jun 27, 2013)

Iamlegend2121 said:


> View attachment 2716153View attachment 2716153View attachment 2716156 What about this one it's an autoflower supposed to finish in 7 weeks on week ten trichs are cloudy but the bud is not getting frosted yet....



Not even remotely close. 4-5 weeks? Lack if light? Lack of proper nutes? : /

Not trying to be mean, but damn man - it looks like it's about 3-4 weeks into flower....


----------



## hbbum (Jun 27, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Not even remotely close. 4-5 weeks? Lack if light? Lack of proper nutes? : /
> 
> Not trying to be mean, but damn man - it looks like it's about 3-4 weeks into flower....


I am assuming 7 weeks from seed? That makes sense. For autos you do not start to count until your flowers start to show, generally 3-4 weeks after they sprout


----------



## smiffylufc24 (Jun 28, 2013)

Please anyone tell me how long and if i should start flushing


----------



## abuilder (Jun 28, 2013)

smiffylufc24 said:


> Please anyone tell me how long and if i should start flushing View attachment 2717357View attachment 2717358View attachment 2717364View attachment 2717366


Looks to me like you have another good 3-4 weeks till they're done. Flushing is up to you..I never flush at the end...your milage may vary...


----------



## caligreenzzz (Jun 30, 2013)

how much longer for her??? thanks......


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Jun 30, 2013)

*day 58 flowering
*_checked the trichs last night and over 90% cloudy & about 1% amber 
View attachment 2719804_


----------



## theexpress (Jun 30, 2013)

caligreenzzz said:


> how much longer for her??? thanks......
> View attachment 2719784
> 
> View attachment 2719785


that's finished


----------



## carlscheese (Jul 1, 2013)

How long do you reckon on this one?????? Cheers


----------



## abuilder (Jul 1, 2013)

carlscheese said:


> How long do you reckon on this one?????? CheersView attachment 2720381View attachment 2720383View attachment 2720385View attachment 2720387View attachment 2720389


Looks like you're just about there..another week or two maybe. Check your trichs under a scope to be sure.. Very nice!


----------



## Screamz (Jul 1, 2013)

Was gone for 3 weeks, it was getting flushed with non ph'ed water. This is day 62 need to know if they are ready cause I can't wait no more.
I know they look bad, but I wasn't here so they prettty much went to shit.

I also cut one branch to dry and test. They have also been in the dark for the past 36 hours.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

Screamz said:


> Was gone for 3 weeks, it was getting flushed with non ph'ed water. This is day 62 need to know if they are ready cause I can't wait no more.
> I know they look bad, but I wasn't here so they prettty much went to shit.
> 
> I also cut one branch to dry and test. They have also been in the dark for the past 36 hours.
> ...



Definitely not finsihed. Tons of long wispy pistils...


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 1, 2013)

I want to know when MINE are finished, lol. 



https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/610527-first-grow-photos-thus-far-10.html#post9281770
Photos taken today.
Should be beginning week 5.


----------



## Screamz (Jul 1, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Definitely not finsihed. Tons of long wispy pistils...


How much longer do u think? Should i put the lights back on today?


----------



## hbbum (Jul 1, 2013)

Screamz said:


> Was gone for 3 weeks, it was getting flushed with non ph'ed water. This is day 62 need to know if they are ready cause I can't wait no more.
> I know they look bad, but I wasn't here so they prettty much went to shit.
> 
> I also cut one branch to dry and test. They have also been in the dark for the past 36 hours.
> ...


Eeek! Someone call bud protective services to save that plant. No bud should have to get that neglected. I would give it some light nutrients and give her another week or so, also grab a scope once you start getting more amber pistils.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 1, 2013)

NietzscheKeen said:


> I want to know when MINE are finished, lol.
> 
> View attachment 2720933View attachment 2720934View attachment 2720935View attachment 2720936
> 
> ...


Looks like you still have a few weeks left...Use a scope to check the trichs..


----------



## abuilder (Jul 1, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Definitely not finsihed. Tons of long wispy pistils...


'Zactly what hbbum said!They need more time and re-nute!!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 1, 2013)

Screamz said:


> How much longer do u think? Should i put the lights back on today?


I'd definitely put the lights back to it, start up with nutes again, and hope it doesn't hermie from the light stress.

3 weeks min, IMO.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 1, 2013)

SweetestCheeba said:


> *day 58 flowering
> *_checked the trichs last night and over 90% cloudy & about 1% amber
> View attachment 2719804_


Then Now's the time!! Go!


----------



## Highlund (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, im a bit unsure when to start cutting this plant, it is a Royal Ak Autoflower strain its on week 11 allready but the thin hairs havent turned completly brown/orange yet, please have a look at these pictures, and give me your opinion  !

The reason for its height, I believe to be a genetic error in the seed, which is also the reason the bulb is so close.

The eastimated height for this plant was 90-120 cm and it is 143 cm.


----------



## rock380star (Jul 2, 2013)

Sorry in advance. I know I should put in the MH. I did use some supplemental 6500k cfls. 

2 Sharksbreath clones late flower week 8? not sure. 

Completely organic. FFOF w/ plant tone, dolomite, ewc, bat guano 0-5-0 topdressed during preflower. Compost teas, seaweed/fish juice, Nirvana... I've been watering with only molasses and water for the past 3 waterings. Buds have fattened up. Lighter shade of green on leaves I'm pulling yellow leaves daily.

Anyways I'm seeing mostly cloudy with equal amounts of clear and amber trichs. Like to have daytime (up) smoke and sharks breath is 80/20 indica dom so.... but need to get a good yield too. Maybe harvest one and let the other go for a while? I've heard cutting colas to let bottom buds fatten is stressful on the mommas. Any thoughts appreciated.


Either way I've only got 2 weeks to finish. 3 to jar.


----------



## smiffylufc24 (Jul 2, 2013)

How about these guys


----------



## caligreenzzz (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## hashishman (Jul 11, 2013)

M a newbie  please tell when will they flower up? Also i have some 7 ft tall with buds .all are landraces!


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not exactly sure, but I think I'm in week 6. Trichs look mostly clear with a few cloudy, however, this could be because of the sunlight making them APPEAR cloudy.


----------



## BygonEra (Jul 11, 2013)

I found a few teeny little nanners on my buds and I'm starting to panic.... How much longer do I HAVE to wait before I chop her? I wanna smoke nooooow!! I don't care if I chop a bit too early...

I'm on the beginning of week 6 of flowering. Trichs are about 40% cloudy with no amber.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 11, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I found a few teeny little nanners on my buds and I'm starting to panic.... How much longer do I HAVE to wait before I chop her? I wanna smoke nooooow!! I don't care if I chop a bit too early...
> 
> I'm on the beginning of week 6 of flowering. Trichs are about 40% cloudy with no amber.
> 
> View attachment 2733041View attachment 2733042


Looks to me like you have a good cplfew weeks left. cutting early and it'll be next to worthless...relax..let'r mature. Nannners?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 11, 2013)

Ill hit a few with my thoughts...

highlund...Im not sure what you got going on buds are small and fluffy with ton of stretch. If I just looked at it without knowing date they started flowering Id say 3-4 more weeks almost

Rock380star.....I say 2 maybe 3 more weeks from the looks

Smiffyluf.....2 maybe 3 weeks to go

Hashishman.... what your showing looks more like straight hemp not a land race. Yours look like the wild hemp you find growing naturally. These will be lanky get up to 10 15 feet tall and never really bud per say they flower or seed. You sure you know what genetics you have and didnt just find seeds?


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 11, 2013)

Nietz Id say maybe another 4- 5 weeks from the looks. Is that outdoors? Sativa strain?


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 11, 2013)

what about this Jacky White


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 11, 2013)

The jackey white is bit weird as pic 1 and 3 look done with heavy orange hairs and darker trichs while pic 2 and 3 look like they have another 2 weeks.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 11, 2013)

I have ran this a few times before, always finished in 8-9 weeks. hairs have always turned brown. I check on the girls this morning, hairs turning pink, some of the more receeding hairs turning red. I added a 1000w hps during week 4 of flower, and moved my Induction lights to the side for side lighting. Hmmmm
All pics of the same plant


----------



## abuilder (Jul 11, 2013)

Quick question...when do most of you count the first day of flower mode? When you start 12/12..or when you see the first signs of pistils? For me, I count from the first day of pistils which is usually somewhere between 3-5 days on average..sometimes 7.


----------



## Mr. Outdoors (Jul 11, 2013)

I do the same. They always go to the flower room on a Sunday 12-12. Usually the flowering schedule on the calender doesnt start until the end of the week.


----------



## NietzscheKeen (Jul 11, 2013)

They are all different plants. One is Indica dom, the rest are sat dom. They are all developing at different paces, lol. I'm expecting/hoping to harvest the first ones in two weeks if they are ready. I'm nervous of bud rot since it has been raining a lot lately.


----------



## Sheesh420 (Jul 12, 2013)

My pics linked from another post in newbie central.

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/690531-first-time-grower-results-discussion.html


----------



## FilthyFletch (Jul 12, 2013)

I flip to 12-12 then wait 7 days to start my flowering time count.


----------



## bamabudblazer (Jul 12, 2013)

Dinafem White Widow Auto. Should have about a week or so. What do you think?


----------



## abuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

bamabudblazer said:


> View attachment 2734603View attachment 2734604
> 
> Dinafem White Widow Auto. Should have about a week or so. What do you think?


Hard to say from those photos but I think you're right...maybe within two weeks..check the trichs under a scope...


----------



## bamabudblazer (Jul 12, 2013)

abuilder said:


> Hard to say from those photos but I think you're right...maybe within two weeks..check the trichs under a scope...



I have. She will be hanging upside down by her ankles before long. She smells yummy.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 12, 2013)

Samsara's Sweet Black Angel on the right..Barney's Violator Kush on the left...in soil in air pots- 2 months veg, week 6 from 12/12 in photos below. FF nutes..600W..my own method of LSTing...Praying I get another two weeks or better to put some more weight on...drooling over my own girls


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, these were both vegged for 20 days and have been switched 12/12 for 9 weeks today.

Left is Kerala x Skunk #1 and right is Northern Lights x Big bud.
No Amber trichs as yet but haven't looked that hard.



Thanks.


----------



## hbbum (Jul 13, 2013)

A couple weeks at least, and they have a serious deficiency, maybe sulfur?

Unless the coloring is just the photo


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 13, 2013)

hbbum said:


> A couple weeks at least, and they have a serious deficiency, maybe sulfur?
> 
> Unless the coloring is just the photo


Is this replying to my plants?
If so they're extremely yellow because i didn't have them real green when i went into flowering so they've been taken of all their goodness.. won't be any leaves left in 2 weeks.

More pictures uploaded here.
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/686936-when-cut-first-grow-56-a-2.html


----------



## goatlicker (Jul 14, 2013)

More up close photos on last page.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/686936-when-cut-first-grow-56-a-2.html


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 18, 2013)

Critical Jack Day 53... I flushed overnight last night to clear out rootzone and bucket then put a low ppm (600) nutrient mix back in with it but under the scope noticed amber trichomes here and there, maybe 5% or something (hard to estimate) but am wondering if I should get on the flush again. I was thinking I'd go 65-70 days but not so sure anymore.

View attachment 2741289View attachment 2741291View attachment 2741293View attachment 2741295View attachment 2741296


----------



## kindnug (Jul 18, 2013)

Delicious or Dinafem?
Great looking buds!
I'd like to know flavor/potency when you test it.


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 18, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Delicious or Dinafem?
> Great looking buds!
> I'd like to know flavor/potency when you test it.


Dinafem... I am pretty excited about this plant myself, looks like it's going to be a decent yielder. I'm thinking maybe a week or so but really have no idea, first time with this strain.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 19, 2013)

10 days max...looks swole already


----------



## kindnug (Jul 19, 2013)

Dinafem Cloud#9 gave me the strongest bud I've ever smoked + I haven't had anymore Dinafem beans since then.

It was a strong skunky haze smell with a sweet skunky/peppery haze taste.
Large buds with very few leaves + Trichomes had the biggest heads on them I've ever seen.

Never had anything like it before or since then. 
I was lucky to find that phenotype since I had only 1 bean.


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 19, 2013)

That's awesome, I only bought 1 seed of everything I had too so it was kind of a gamble... I have another order I want to make as well (Liberty Haze, Berry Bomb, Blue Dream and Tangerine Dream w/ two Dinafem freebies) but I need to wait on it. I think those all sound like something I want to try. I am quite impressed with the Critical Jack, will probably try some other stuff from Dinafem too.


----------



## kindnug (Jul 19, 2013)

Good luck with Barney's Farm!
I'd stick with Dinafem or even try some GHS before I buy Barney's beans again.


----------



## DrGribble (Jul 19, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Good luck with Barney's Farm!
> I'd stick with Dinafem or even try some GHS before I buy Barney's beans again.


haha, well I don't know much about breeders... Maybe I will look into that a bit since you said it.


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 19, 2013)

kindnug said:


> Good luck with Barney's Farm!
> I'd stick with Dinafem or even try some GHS before I buy Barney's beans again.


I aint that big on things yet. But Barneys have provided me with some nice bud.
Violator Kush and Critical Kush


----------



## abuilder (Jul 19, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I aint that big on things yet. But Barneys have provided me with some nice bud.
> Violator Kush and Critical Kush


 I'm about three weeks away from this girl being done..Barney's Violator Kush...I ran a few of these and a few of Barney's LSD..from Attitude...This is a left over bean from the first Barney's go-round ...I'd say 5 out of ten sprouted but what did was/is amazing!!


----------



## kindnug (Jul 21, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I aint that big on things yet. But Barneys have provided me with some nice bud.
> Violator Kush and Critical Kush


I'm not on this site to bash breeders but the violator kush is what put me away from BF.
Hermi-prone and bland flavors on my phenotypes but that was when it first released.

If you got good plants from their beans recently> maybe they're doing better now.


----------



## eldpay (Jul 23, 2013)

what do you guys think?


----------



## HydroGp (Jul 24, 2013)

I think it looks funny  Whats the strain?


----------



## da8balljunkie (Jul 24, 2013)

are these easy ryders ready? the trichs are cloudy
View attachment 2748375


----------



## abuilder (Jul 24, 2013)

da8balljunkie said:


> are these easy ryders ready? the trichs are cloudy
> View attachment 2748375View attachment 2748376


Pistils still look white in spots. Wait till you see 20%+- amber trichs


----------



## da8balljunkie (Jul 24, 2013)

abuilder said:


> Pistils still look white in spots. Wait till you see 20%+- amber trichs


im looking for a high not a stone tho, sorry should have mentioned.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 24, 2013)

da8balljunkie said:


> im looking for a high not a stone tho, sorry should have mentioned.


If it were me I'd wait till the pistils all receded and I had at least some trichs amber....but your milage may vary..thats just me


----------



## da8balljunkie (Jul 24, 2013)

ive got two on the grow so i'll leave one when the pistils recede and the other i'll leave for 20% amber trichs and see the difference. I'll try and wait another week, it just smells so damn good!


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 24, 2013)

da8balljunkie said:


> im looking for a high not a stone tho, sorry should have mentioned.


Grow Sativas and not Indicas. Don't try to force the plant to be something it is not.


----------



## eldpay (Jul 24, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> I think it looks funny  Whats the strain?



rofl not sure.. it was a bag seed!


----------



## da8balljunkie (Jul 24, 2013)

easy ryder is actually ruderalis/sativa/indica hybrid. might be worth knowing wht youre talking about b4 you start giving advice tho...


----------



## hbbum (Jul 24, 2013)

da8balljunkie said:


> easy ryder is actually ruderalis/sativa/indica hybrid. might be worth knowing wht youre talking about b4 you start giving advice tho...


I think his statement (which is very true) is more general, if you want a uplifting high, don't try to use that as an excuse to harvest your weed early, just get a saliva and harvest it when its ready, likewise if you want a couchlock high, don't think you can just let a sativa sit for too long and get that effect, choose the strain by what you are looking for, not the harvest date.


----------



## smil27 (Jul 24, 2013)

54 days since 12/12. Pic 1 & 2 are regular Kush plants, pic 3 is Purple Kush. How do they look? 
Thanks


----------



## kindnug (Jul 24, 2013)

da8balljunkie said:


> easy ryder is actually ruderalis/sativa/indica hybrid. might be worth knowing wht youre talking about b4 you start giving advice tho...


Harvest it early then you'll understand what they mean. Sometimes you must make mistakes to gain knowledge.


----------



## OGkushNC (Jul 25, 2013)

Today makes 9 weeks since first sight of bud growth I'm planning on harvesting Saturday but don't wanna do it too early so lemme kno ASAP what u think


----------



## Beefbisquit (Jul 25, 2013)

OGkushNC said:


> Today makes 9 weeks since first sight of bud growth I'm planning on harvesting Saturday but don't wanna do it too early so lemme kno ASAP what u think



I'd stick a fork in that bitch cause she's done, son!


----------



## JMD (Jul 25, 2013)

How much longer with these girls?


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 25, 2013)

JMD said:


> How much longer with these girls?


Without any info it would be impossible to say. If you want a purely speculative and under-informed guesstimate I would say 3 to 4 weeks, maybe longer.


----------



## sk12 (Jul 26, 2013)

Looking for advice on my three auto flowers, they seem to be done but they seem very very small. Any ideas or clues? Examined under 100x zoom scope and the trichs are starting to turn amber. Anyways here is the pics. Feel free to check out my grow thread too. Thanks.

View attachment 2750760View attachment 2750761View attachment 2750762View attachment 2750763View attachment 2750764View attachment 2750765


----------



## JMD (Jul 26, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Without any info it would be impossible to say. If you want a purely speculative and under-informed guesstimate I would say 3 to 4 weeks, maybe longer.


They've been flowering for 33 days now. So I'd say you are more or less spot on


----------



## JMD (Jul 26, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Looking for advice on my three auto flowers, they seem to be done but they seem very very small. Any ideas or clues? Examined under 100x zoom scope and the trichs are starting to turn amber. Anyways here is the pics. Feel free to check out my grow thread too. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2750760View attachment 2750761View attachment 2750762View attachment 2750763View attachment 2750764View attachment 2750765


Looks done to me. Autos doesn't get as big as 'normal' strains. If your light etc. hasn't been optimal, the yield might be a bit on the low side.


----------



## sk12 (Jul 26, 2013)

Alright sweet well im out of town this weekend and will chop and dry when I get back I thought they looked done but seeing as this is my first grow wanted to be sure. Thanks a lot.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 26, 2013)

sk12 said:


> Looking for advice on my three auto flowers, they seem to be done but they seem very very small. Any ideas or clues? Examined under 100x zoom scope and the trichs are starting to turn amber. Anyways here is the pics. Feel free to check out my grow thread too. Thanks.
> 
> View attachment 2750760View attachment 2750761View attachment 2750762View attachment 2750763View attachment 2750764View attachment 2750765


Thats why I never grow autos...


----------



## Julius Caesar (Jul 27, 2013)

Well I have just finished day #76 of 12/12 on my Skunk #1 and only one of the plants looks even close to being ripe. Its calyxes are swollen but I am not sure if they will keep getting bigger. I might cut the one that looks ready but still no amber - what do you think? I guess I am going to have to let the others go to 12 weeks. Short flowering period my asshole Sensi Seeds.


----------



## abuilder (Jul 27, 2013)

Julius Caesar said:


> Well I have just finished day #76 of 12/12 on my Skunk #1 and only one of the plants looks even close to being ripe. Its calyxes are swollen but I am not sure if they will keep getting bigger. I might cut the one that looks ready but still no amber - what do you think? I guess I am going to have to let the others go to 12 weeks. Short flowering period my asshole Sensi Seeds.
> 
> View attachment 2751681View attachment 2751682View attachment 2751683


well the good news is you can still let them put some more weight on...the only girls I like fat


----------



## smil27 (Jul 27, 2013)

Day 56 of 12/12 Pic #1 is a tall kush, #2 is a short kush. Pic #3 is bushy purple kush. First time grower - small tent, 2 cfl bulbs, from seeds in soil. How much longer? Trichs still pretty clear.

Thanks


----------



## carlscheese (Jul 27, 2013)

smil27 said:


> View attachment 2752057View attachment 2752058View attachment 2752059
> 
> Day 56 of 12/12 Pic #1 is a tall kush, #2 is a short kush. Pic #3 is bushy purple kush. First time grower - small tent, 2 cfl bulbs, from seeds in soil. How much longer? Trichs still pretty clear.
> 
> Thanks


a bit short of light you are, more lights next time


----------



## smil27 (Jul 28, 2013)

carlscheese said:


> a bit short of light you are, more lights next time


Will do, going with a 600W next time. So how many more days am I looking at on these?
Thanks


----------



## abuilder (Jul 28, 2013)

smil27 said:


> Will do, going with a 600W next time. So how many more days am I looking at on these?
> Thanks


Looks like a cpl of more weeks..


----------



## abuilder (Jul 28, 2013)

smil27 said:


> Will do, going with a 600W next time. So how many more days am I looking at on these?
> Thanks


also, the flower grow really starts when you first see flowering/pistols IMO..not when 12/12 starts..


----------



## Leaflvr (Jul 29, 2013)

Just started week seven. I'm thinking two more weeks. Whatcha think?


----------



## silasraven (Jul 29, 2013)

^^^^^looks female to me!


----------



## carlscheese (Jul 30, 2013)

what do you all reckon to this one then???????


----------



## hbbum (Jul 30, 2013)

carlscheese said:


> what do you all reckon to this one then???????View attachment 2756007View attachment 2756008


This looks good, you could wait 1 week to be safe.


----------



## TinMoonPi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thoughts?


----------



## kindnug (Jul 30, 2013)

Looks like it could go ~2 weeks


----------



## TinMoonPi (Jul 30, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. Thanks!


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 1, 2013)

day#40 of flower..1st timer here,Its a Northern Light strain
View attachment 2759213View attachment 2759214


----------



## hbbum (Aug 1, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> day#40 of flower..1st timer here,Its a Northern Light strain
> View attachment 2759213View attachment 2759214


I would think 3-4 weeks


----------



## TooRare2Die (Aug 3, 2013)

P
Haven't seen but 1-2 percent amber rest all milk..

Northern lights. LSD. Trainwreck.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 3, 2013)

TooRare2Die said:


> P
> Haven't seen but 1-2 percent amber rest all milk..
> 
> Northern lights. LSD. Trainwreck.


I just cut my girls down when they had the same trichs you describe...but mine started foxtailing.


----------



## TooRare2Die (Aug 3, 2013)

By Fox tailing you mean the tip of the trichome head bending over right? If that's the case mine are also doing that.


----------



## HydroGp (Aug 3, 2013)

New growth forming on a plant that is maturing(late flower) Id say  Foxing


----------



## abuilder (Aug 3, 2013)

TooRare2Die said:


> By Fox tailing you mean the tip of the trichome head bending over right? If that's the case mine are also doing that.


What HydroGp said...new growth starts forming out of the already maturing buds..


----------



## TooRare2Die (Aug 3, 2013)

Ivegot like a ten second video of them but my phone won't let me post it.. anyone know where I can send it or get in on here? 
This is my first grow and I'm getting married in two weeks. My stress is beyond explanation.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 3, 2013)

TooRare2Die said:


> Ivegot like a ten second video of them but my phone won't let me post it.. anyone know where I can send it or get in on here?
> This is my first grow and I'm getting married in two weeks. My stress is beyond explanation.


Not sure if you're in a legal state but phone photos I believe can be tracked...


----------



## TooRare2Die (Aug 3, 2013)

If they want to bust my 3 plant grow when I have my mmj. Card so be it I'm in Michigan.


----------



## rekoj0916 (Aug 3, 2013)

There aren't a bunch of cloudy trichs yet theres getting to be a good mix though.
Any guesses on finishing date?
First attempt, its hydro g13 labs pineapple express


----------



## abuilder (Aug 3, 2013)

rekoj0916 said:


> View attachment 2761965View attachment 2761966
> There aren't a bunch of cloudy trichs yet theres getting to be a good mix though.
> Any guesses on finishing date?
> First attempt, its hydro g13 labs pineapple express


You're close...keep an eye on with your scope...btw...I just scored that same scope about a month ago. Best one I've used out of all the cheapies. I think it's the LED light that makes it better being that bulb is brightest..


----------



## 420taylor (Aug 4, 2013)

Here is some pictures of my purple wreck that seems like it has been going forever,I lost track of how long its been in flowering so i'm hoping you guys could give me some idea as to how much longer you think it has until it's time to harvest! I couldn't upload the pictures on here though so I had to use links to photobucket to put them on here, let me know what you think!

http://s475.photobucket.com/user/noname1134/media/FA961A3B-4A49-41B7-A266-FCAFAAF1D71B-1377-000001B49C430C04.jpg.html?sort=3&o=1

http://s475.photobucket.com/user/noname1134/media/0EBC0527-FEEB-4FC8-AFA3-86D741CEE6EF-1377-000001B434B22BB4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2

http://s475.photobucket.com/user/noname1134/media/CCF7A9AF-47AE-4E16-A71C-C62113D67AA3-1377-000001B3E4087C1E.jpg.html?sort=3&o=3

http://s475.photobucket.com/user/noname1134/media/0167CD31-1710-4C95-B757-38F5C333F67A-1377-000001B4F87A6FB4.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## kindnug (Aug 4, 2013)

rekoj0916 said:


> View attachment 2761965View attachment 2761966
> There aren't a bunch of cloudy trichs yet theres getting to be a good mix though.
> Any guesses on finishing date?
> First attempt, its hydro g13 labs pineapple express


Looks done + exactly like the phenotype that I kept out of a 5pk.

What's the smell/taste/potency like?

Mine smells/tastes like sweet mango/tropical fruits + much higher potency then I expected for such a sweet plant.

What day is it on?


----------



## Will Ferrell (Aug 7, 2013)

I have some galactic jack's that look about done, i think. Im not sure how long they have been flowering, i think well over 2 months. Sadly all the main colas arent that big  but most seem pretty frosty. You guys think their done, or should go longer? I havent looked at the trics yet through a scope


----------



## abuilder (Aug 7, 2013)

Will Ferrell said:


> I have some galactic jack's that look about done, i think. Im not sure how long they have been flowering, i think well over 2 months. Sadly all the main colas arent that big  but most seem pretty frosty. You guys think their done, or should go longer? I havent looked at the trics yet through a scope
> 
> View attachment 2766637View attachment 2766638View attachment 2766639View attachment 2766640View attachment 2766641View attachment 2766642View attachment 2766643View attachment 2766644View attachment 2766645View attachment 2766646View attachment 2766647


Looks done from here...check the trichs and know for sure...and yeh..they do look frothy 
yum yum


----------



## hakish (Aug 8, 2013)

Both of these clones are maturing ahead of their mothers by 10-15 days i'm thinking.. Same soil/conditions/flowering period but the moms got 60 days of veg, the clones about 20.. 

Day 49 today! 

Clones: Trichs are clear/cloudy about 70/30.. Final push/swell is well underway. 

Mothers: Trichs are still clear all clear, starting to see the "final push" develop with small versions of the calyx cluster on the sativa clone below only smaller. Lots of hair growth still taking place and starting to see more nanners.. Def. going to be harvesting some fine seeds along with this batch. Hopefully I've resolved the pollination and/or stress problems going forward

Am aware of the 
Bagseed Sativa clone (can you spot the nanner?)
Is this what's typically referred to as a fox tail? Whole bunch of them recently popped out around day 45..


Bagseed Indica clone (can you spot the beaner?)


Sativa momma


Indica Momma


The skunk works.. First grow, keeping qty low and controlled to make tuning easier for the next batch - shooting for a nice scrog setup.


----------



## takinatokin (Aug 10, 2013)

all your seeds will be feminized


----------



## abuilder (Aug 10, 2013)

hakish said:


> Both of these clones are maturing ahead of their mothers by 10-15 days i'm thinking.. Same soil/conditions/flowering period but the moms got 60 days of veg, the clones about 20..
> 
> Day 49 today!
> 
> ...


What kind of hood you using?
...and yeh, looks like it's foxtailing..


----------



## tbird25069 (Aug 12, 2013)

started w 4 carpet-seeds (literally found in the carpeting). one died in early veg -> one male destroyed(wk2 12/12) -> Two grown big n strong today is ruffly day72(count started day the were sex'd wk2 of 12/12)
plant on the right (refered to as "Bunky") grew to jus under 4foot, 
plant on the left (refered to as "#2") grew ovr 6foot, ran outa headroom cola bud is snaking sideways as it grew back dwn to the bare bulb (reflector removed as she was getting up ovr it)
both have had to be strapped up to support wt, dispite the strapping the buds are rolling ovr, not too bad on Bunky but lotsa snaking-buds on #2, main stalks strapped up as well (Bunky started falling ovr, i guess rubber mulch isnt much for her to hold on to).


#2 on the Left (hitting the ceiling)
Bunky on the right (standing proudly)


Bunky main top - crappy cam, so several pics to help view


Bunky mid branches


Bunky lower branches


Bunky hvy branches starting to roll ovr


#2 outa headroom on top, hvy branches snaking lower

I know the pics are lacking, and i have no idea the strain, can we aproximate how long we have left?
Trichs on #2 are just starting to turn cloudy
Trichs on Bunky are still clear


----------



## Villane (Aug 13, 2013)

How many weeks left do you guys think?


----------



## kindnug (Aug 13, 2013)

2-4 weeks > except TBIRD needs another 4+weeks.


----------



## hakish (Aug 13, 2013)

abuilder said:


> What kind of hood you using?
> ...and yeh, looks like it's foxtailing..


Changed the setup in the tent a bit. Had a 400W HPS in a hydrofarm hood, and a 600W HPS in an unknown brand. With both running temps stayed over 95 and the plants definitely took a hit. Moved the 400W to the veg room and swapped to a 400W MH as the CFL's just weren't doing the trick. So just the 600W HPS in the flower tent now. Now everyone is happy and temps are way down. 



takinatokin said:


> all your seeds will be feminized


Hope so!!


----------



## Luckeysin (Aug 14, 2013)

How do you feel on this one? im guessin they about there... starting to see ton of ambers


----------



## kindnug (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks like how I like my fried chicken...crispy!


----------



## hardknox72 (Aug 14, 2013)

Lol looks like those lights were hanging a lil too low. Mmm fried chicken


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 14, 2013)

53 days since I turned the lights back.Seedmans Northern Lights is the strain.

This is my first grow.I have been having fun,but I am extremely color blind.lol


any help opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Waytoomanytoys (Aug 16, 2013)

Ok my first grow. About How much longer am I looking at?
Northern lights
Been in flower under 12/12 for 22 days at the time of these pictures.
Thanks riu!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Waytoomuch, You have another 40-50 days to go


----------



## MysticMJ (Aug 16, 2013)

*Hello! 
Right now I'm on Day 60 of my Critical Mass Autoflower (Where the "Approx flowering time is 8 weeks" for these seeds). At the moment, About 1/4 of my plant has amber pistils and when I look at the leaves, the trichomes have about 5-10 amber triches (EDIT: more like 3-5% of each leaf) per leaf on most of the leaves. Would it still be too early to harvest or is it good to go?

*
View attachment 2778777View attachment 2778778* 
Also, about 1/5 of the pistils on the plant are between half and full amber.

Thanks *


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 16, 2013)

I don't understand why people ask how long their plants have left when they're less than 45 days into the grow.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

MysticMJ said:


> *Hello!
> Right now I'm on Day 60 of my Critical Mass Autoflower (Where the "Approx flowering time is 8 weeks" for these seeds). At the moment, About 1/4 of my plant has amber pistils and when I look at the leaves, the trichomes have about 5-10 amber triches (EDIT: more like 3-5% of each leaf) per leaf on most of the leaves. Would it still be too early to harvest or is it good to go?
> 
> 
> ...


When checking your trichs, check on the calyx, not on the sugar leaves. The sugar leaves tend to amber first, and also will degrade when handled so are a bit of a false indicator. I couldn't see your photos.


----------



## rocpilefsj (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> When checking your trichs, check on the calyx, not on the sugar leaves. The sugar leaves tend to amber first, and also will degrade when handled so are a bit of a false indicator. I couldn't see your photos.


Very good tip . +rep!


----------



## MysticMJ (Aug 16, 2013)

hbbum said:


> When checking your trichs, check on the calyx, not on the sugar leaves. The sugar leaves tend to amber first, and also will degrade when handled so are a bit of a false indicator. I couldn't see your photos.


I just reuploaded. Alright if the leaves amber first and there are only a few amber triches on it, I think it would be safe to assume that I should give it a bit more time.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

MysticMJ said:


> I just reuploaded. Alright if the leaves amber first and there are only a few amber triches on it, I think it would be safe to assume that I should give it a bit more time.


Yes, you want to wait for the pistils (white hairs) recede into the bud and the calyx swell. Once you have seen a few examples of buds that are ready to harvest you will get the hang of know when they just look "done".

I am not there yet


----------



## Waytoomanytoys (Aug 16, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> I don't understand why people ask how long their plants have left when they're less than 45 days into the grow.


Because we are new, uneducated, and likely didn't take the time to do research... 

Thank you for the reply hbbum


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

Waytoomanytoys said:


> Because we are new, uneducated, and likely didn't take the time to do research...
> 
> Thank you for the reply hbbum


No problem, if you want to take a look at my grow I just took a bunch of pics of my current grow (page 19) and have about 35-45 days until harvest. This is a sativa dominant strain.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/674018-strawberry-dream-grow.html


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

Can I get some opinions on mine!?!?!?I'm post #9265

That was on day #53 since I switched the lights,Now day#56.

thanks guys!


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

DaZeD & CoNfUZeD said:


> Can I get some opinions on mine!?!?!?I'm post #9265
> 
> That was on day #53 since I switched the lights,Now day#56.
> 
> thanks guys!


You still had probably 1-2 weeks, you are looking for those pistils to recede a little into the buds. You should put up another couple photos if you can, close to the bud and something that shows the whole plant is helpful.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

View attachment 2779359


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

wow that one pic sucks.. Its hard to take a shot with my phone with the lights!

my bad bro.


----------



## DaZeD & CoNfUZeD (Aug 16, 2013)

some of the pistils have turned orange and are retracting.is there a % of them Im looking for..or just go by trics?I have a decent scope..but the difference between cloudy and clear is kind of getting me.lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 16, 2013)

looks good , plain water this week and chop next weekend.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Aug 17, 2013)

any guesses on how much longer on her???


----------



## whitnasty1 (Aug 17, 2013)

These are two of my Skunk #1 Autos from Sensi Seeds... They were planted 64 days ago, and I began the final flush this past Wednesday, using Final Phase, and ran 15 gallons of water w/ final phase through them yesterday. Looking at the trichomes, I would say the vast majority of them are milky, and maybe 10% are clear, and probably 15% are amber now. Trying to decide if I should chop tomorrow or try to let them go a few more days? What do you guys think? Calyxes have swollen up nicely, at least half of the pistils have changed to orange, and growth has seemed to slow, heavy resin production....


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Aug 21, 2013)

1 x white widow and one wwxbb

View attachment 2785131

poor picture ino but worth a shot - they are in day 53 since 12/12 so not 8 weeks yet


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 21, 2013)

Looking good but a little under watered maybe.


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Aug 21, 2013)

Give her a good old watering today and theyre looking alot better


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 21, 2013)

johnbondovnbmd said:


> Give her a good old watering today and theyre looking alot better
> 
> View attachment 2785966


Another 2 weeks appox. You're at about the same spot I am right now, pistils are darkening but still long and whispy.


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes sir! Liking good! Almost there


----------



## johnbondovnbmd (Aug 21, 2013)

heres another pic... a closer one this time so you can have a better guesss..

And so another two weeks.. gettin exited now


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 21, 2013)

johnbondovnbmd said:


> View attachment 2786049
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I'd say 1.5-2.5 weeks. Another week of nutes, then a good flush and you're laughing.


----------



## decns1 (Aug 21, 2013)

Hey was wondering if I could get some feed back on how long before I need to harvest. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigBudsBunny (Aug 21, 2013)

Originally posted this in the Growing forum-had 200 views but no opinions so thought I'd ask it here:

This is Mr/Ms Hermie - I'd say about 40% of hairs are brown on main, 20-25% on lowers. I pick a couple of nanners off daily - don't see any seed pods yet. Was wondering about how long I should give her/him/it before I begin the flush (hydro for a 7-10 day flush) . I estimated 2-3 weeks before chop but not sure now since the hairs changed pretty quickly (possibly polinated? not sure). It is on day 47 of 12/12 and day 41 since flowers showed up. I can't check the trich colors till Tuesday as they are in a different location than where I'm at-won't be able to catch any more nanners either till then - hope they stay closed. A quick reveal on a 30x scope said about 40% clear/55% cloudy/5% amber - but the scope is pretty crappy and not all that clear. Any thoughts of when I should begin the flushing process??? Would prefer to harvest a little early than be loaded up with seeeeds (but don't see any yet - just closed nanners). You can see 1 of the lil bastards (Pic on left) a little left of center and a little below the center. It was castrated right after this picture was taken - but it's getting tiring as I have to take more frequent trips to check on them - but it's always nice to visit with them anyway - more enjoyable before it turned tho! Any opinions on when I should start my flush by the looks of it?

​


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 22, 2013)

BigBudsBunny said:


> Originally posted this in the Growing forum-had 200 views but no opinions so thought I'd ask it here:
> 
> This is Mr/Ms Hermie - I'd say about 40% of hairs are brown on main, 20-25% on lowers. I pick a couple of nanners off daily - don't see any seed pods yet. Was wondering about how long I should give her/him/it before I begin the flush (hydro for a 7-10 day flush) . I estimated 2-3 weeks before chop but not sure now since the hairs changed pretty quickly (possibly polinated? not sure). It is on day 47 of 12/12 and day 41 since flowers showed up. I can't check the trich colors till Tuesday as they are in a different location than where I'm at-won't be able to catch any more nanners either till then - hope they stay closed. A quick reveal on a 30x scope said about 40% clear/55% cloudy/5% amber - but the scope is pretty crappy and not all that clear. Any thoughts of when I should begin the flushing process??? Would prefer to harvest a little early than be loaded up with seeeeds (but don't see any yet - just closed nanners). You can see 1 of the lil bastards (Pic on left) a little left of center and a little below the center. It was castrated right after this picture was taken - but it's getting tiring as I have to take more frequent trips to check on them - but it's always nice to visit with them anyway - more enjoyable before it turned tho! Any opinions on when I should start my flush by the looks of it?
> 
> ​



I don't know of many (if any) strain that mature in 47 days. It's getting close, I'd give her nutes for another week then flush for a week.


----------



## hbbum (Aug 22, 2013)

It is not unheard of for 47 days. Judging by the trichs you don't sounds done, but she doesn't look the picture of health from what I can see. Looks like a bit of N toxicity, but hard to tell from just those photos. Can you get a couple better picks, maybe include the entire plant. I would also post in the newbie forum with pics to get a couple more opinions.


----------



## Villane (Aug 26, 2013)

Chop now or another?


----------



## rleezx (Aug 26, 2013)

generally if you think its done, wait another week minimum, 2 more is best


all these premaure pics


----------



## dusty82 (Aug 27, 2013)

I figured another 4 weeks, what do you think? They look mostly clear to me.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 27, 2013)

dusty82 said:


> I figured another 4 weeks, what do you think? They look mostly clear to me.


Thats what I woulda said..


----------



## Tillinah (Aug 28, 2013)

"Female Seeds" C99. 12/12 from seed and is about 50 days from the time I saw pistils. I know this strain is supposed to finish pretty fast from what everyone says, but I feel like it has some more time? 
View attachment 2794955View attachment 2794957


----------



## abuilder (Aug 28, 2013)

Tillinah said:


> "Female Seeds" C99. 12/12 from seed and is about 50 days from the time I saw pistils. I know this strain is supposed to finish pretty fast from what everyone says, but I feel like it has some more time?
> View attachment 2794955View attachment 2794956View attachment 2794957


Pistils still look very white...my guess is another cpl of weeks from what I can tell from those few photos..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Aug 28, 2013)

abuilder said:


> Pistils still look very white...my guess is another cpl of weeks from what I can tell from those few photos..


Looks like 3-4 weeks left to me.


----------



## abuilder (Aug 28, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Looks like 3-4 weeks left to me.


agree...I was thinking "at least" another cpl of weeks...was in my head but didn't tap out on my keyboard...lol


----------



## hbbum (Aug 30, 2013)

Just thought I would share


----------



## chappies (Aug 31, 2013)

On day 77. It's an Auto Red Poison.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Aug 31, 2013)

yes, how much longer?

View attachment 2799837


----------



## abuilder (Aug 31, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> yes, how much longer?
> 
> View attachment 2799837


lol.............


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 1, 2013)

puffdatchronic said:


> yes, how much longer?
> 
> View attachment 2799837



Check your flux capacitor; and you better make sure that thing can handle 88mph.....


----------



## Father Ramirez (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Father Ramirez (Sep 1, 2013)

But seriously... I held my phone over a pocket microscope at 60x. I'm shocked at how good it came out.
I found this thread (like a typically noob dumbass) after posting my separate thread. This is a first and impromptu grow; a bag seed stuck in dirt sprouted so I grew it.
Unknown strain. Grown in soil, stressed more than she should have been with one rotten batch of nutes, too much heat at times, too little light maybe, and chronically high pH.
Today is day 52 flower (from switch, per major seed growers' consensus, rather than from first pistil appearance) 
Thanks.

View attachment 2800623View attachment 2800624View attachment 2800625View attachment 2800626


----------



## kindnug (Sep 2, 2013)

I'd let it go 60 days or maybe a few more depending on the swell.
The leaves seem to be losing color fast though.


----------



## Trainwreck3d (Sep 2, 2013)

These are some pice of one of three plants I have in flower right now. Outdoors in socal, this one has been a very quick finisher (flowering time), and I think >1 month? Haven't had a chance to look at the trichs, but I still think they have some time to pack on weight.

Your thoughts?


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 2, 2013)

Chopped this plant cause of mold and i didn't want it to spread this is just one branch, Wondering your thoughts on how many more weeks it had to go on it ?
View attachment 2802447


----------



## hbbum (Sep 4, 2013)

How about these


----------



## Father Ramirez (Sep 4, 2013)

That's gorgeous and you know it. Nice work! They look predominantly clear, in fact, brilliant still. What a yummy looking plant. Sativa?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 4, 2013)

Leaves look very sativa, but is finishing faster than expected. I have a couple clones of this one that are waiting to flower after I harvest. Next go around I have a better idea for a feeding schedule, needs a lot.


----------



## Waytoomanytoys (Sep 6, 2013)

Im guessing 2 more weeks on the first grow. my magnifier hasnt showed up in the mail yet and i dont want to miss the window... 
Its northern lights 
looking for your opinions on time frame please.


----------



## perplexus (Sep 6, 2013)

I mean, your calyxs are bout done. Can you not find something to magnify with? A pair of cheap reading glasses would give ten x... Maybe enough to see your trichs. Just on sight alone, they look about ready. But without knowing the condition of your trichs, its so hard to say. I got a plant that looks so done. But when i get in there, everything is still clear...


----------



## Waytoomanytoys (Sep 6, 2013)

i can probably just run to the store and buy a magnifying glass or something. I ordered a 40x loupe 2 weeks ago, but didnt pay enough attn to see it was coming from china lol It may not even be worth having when it gets here anyway...


----------



## chappies (Sep 7, 2013)

chappies said:


> On day 77. It's an Auto Red Poison.


Anyone know? My pics are on the page before this one.


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

View attachment 2808775View attachment 2808776View attachment 2808777View attachment 2808778View attachment 2808779View attachment 2808782
Whatchyall think abt these?


----------



## NorCalOutdoor (Sep 7, 2013)

Whatd u think? how long do i have?
thanks


----------



## perplexus (Sep 7, 2013)

vega, that shit looks ripe! what are you trichs looking like? 

norcal, youre a ways out. id say a few weeks to a month on some of those. also, is that mg deficiency thats tirning your leaves lke that?


nice work guys, wish i could get my pics to post....


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 7, 2013)

Trichs are all cloudy w ambers poppin up...ima give her like 5-7more days


----------



## NorCalOutdoor (Sep 7, 2013)

perplexus said:


> vega, that shit looks ripe! what are you trichs looking like?
> 
> norcal, youre a ways out. id say a few weeks to a month on some of those. also, is that mg deficiency thats tirning your leaves lke that?
> 
> ...


u think so? its been 11 weeks. i think the leaves arr because of some heat issues i was fighting


----------



## Havek (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm about 51 days in on my lemon kush here, definitely sativa dom. 3 weeks or 5?


----------



## perplexus (Sep 8, 2013)

NorCalOutdoor said:


> u think so? its been 11 weeks. i think the leaves arr because of some heat issues i was fighting


Just going by the calyxs... Some look closer than others. Gotta scope them trichs.

VEGA... You got amber? Pull demshits.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> View attachment 2808775View attachment 2808776View attachment 2808777View attachment 2808778View attachment 2808779View attachment 2808782
> Whatchyall think abt these?


Mr Vega, I think someone forgot to tell you that you cannot grow fat juicy buds with CFL


----------



## Mr.Vega (Sep 8, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Mr Vega, I think someone forgot to tell you that you cannot grow fat juicy buds with CFL


Haha...yeah I like to do things a little diff sometimes....keeps it interesting....


----------



## perplexus (Sep 8, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> Haha...yeah I like to do things a little diff sometimes....keeps it interesting....


Obviously... Lol


----------



## smokin away (Sep 8, 2013)

chappies said:


> On day 77. It's an Auto Red Poison.


Waiting for a microscope from China. Bought it on Ebay for less than $3. I went 60x and they call it a currency scope.

Without equipment I would say your best option is to thin out a bud next to another or down low. This will encourage growth in the others. Put a bud in warm dry closet for a couple of days and test it with a small pipe. Better a couple a days late than too early.

If you bought the seeds read the specs online for it. They give approximate number of days for flowering. Most say within three months but not all.



Like those photos. Real neat.


----------



## Trainwreck3d (Sep 10, 2013)

hey guys i have some new updates and could use some advice:

I don't know how many days into flower i technically am, but I threw these 3 "Buddah's Dream" (bag seed from a shop in SoCal), not sure if it is true "sin city" genetics or what, BUT that being said all three seeds popped in the soil outdoors on May 1st were fem, exhibit short quick flowering for a sativa hybrid, and all three are pretty uniform in pheno. Reminds me a lot of blue dream.

First pic is the "Beast Mode" plant, flowered first out of the three I have (and also exhibits the most resin and smell, true keeper!)  and 
here is a sample I took this morning and quick dried to try out:

Lastly here are my other two plants, both " Buddah's Dream" beans as well. They vegged a little longer and both seem to be starting to pack on some density in flower (but they are no where near as frosty as Beast Mode was at this rate). I am hoping they start to frost up the last few weeks in flower.



Outdoor fully organic, with FFOF as base and Roots Organics Nutes (Buddah Bloom/Grow, Trinity, Extreme Serene, HPk, Ancient Amber, and the Myco Powder they have Orgeonism XL (GREAT PRODUCT BTW).

How long approximately you guys think? I need to get a scope to look at the trichs up close, but as a guestimate how many weeks left? Thanks again!


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 11, 2013)

Trainwreck3d said:


> hey guys i have some new updates and could use some advice:
> 
> I don't know how many days into flower i technically am, but I threw these 3 "Buddah's Dream" (bag seed from a shop in SoCal), not sure if it is true "sin city" genetics or what, BUT that being said all three seeds popped in the soil outdoors on May 1st were fem, exhibit short quick flowering for a sativa hybrid, and all three are pretty uniform in pheno. Reminds me a lot of blue dream.
> 
> ...



the sample bud looks premature to me.


----------



## letstry (Sep 11, 2013)

Been on 12/12 for 63 days now so just under 9 weeks. Strains is blue mystic. advertised at 7-9 week flower.
View attachment 2813707View attachment 2813709View attachment 2813710View attachment 2813711View attachment 2813712

Thank you


----------



## letstry (Sep 11, 2013)

Also have a masterkush that looks really behind and retarded but would also like info on when she's ready too, thanks again. This is 63 days 12/12 too


----------



## edyah (Sep 11, 2013)

@63 day master kush, just from the looks alone letstry, I would try to go another 1.5 weeks to 2.0 weeks...that is if you can hold off....


----------



## letstry (Sep 11, 2013)

edyah said:


> @63 day master kush, just from the looks alone letstry, I would try to go another 1.5 weeks to 2.0 weeks...that is if you can hold off....


alrighty thanks, this damn masterkush buds slow. Its looked the same from 5 weeks, I thought Indicas/kush flower fast.


----------



## calilegal (Sep 11, 2013)

trichome reading anyone? this is a single container outdoor medical grow from random seed. these lowered resolution photos it's hard to see crap. srry.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 11, 2013)

calilegal said:


> trichome reading anyone? this is a single container outdoor medical grow from random seed. these lowered resolution photos it's hard to see crap. srry. View attachment 2814131



Not even close, need a pic of more of the plant to give any kind of estimate though. Will need to zoom out.


----------



## jbleez (Sep 11, 2013)

my first ghetto indoor grow... green crack. no idea how many days but alot of cloudy. what do you think??


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 12, 2013)

This will be my first harvest. My girls are a Nirvana NL auto and a Barney's PE auto. They are 60 days from seed today. I have a pic of each where I put my phone camera up against the 45x loupe, it's not a great shot and I'm not sure if anyone will be able to tell anything, but I'd like some input. I'm thinking a couple more weeks, maybe 3-4. The first 3 pics will be the northern lights and the next set of 3 will be the pineapple express. Thanks for looking and for the input! I've gotten a lot of info from everyone here so far.

View attachment 2815059View attachment 2815060View attachment 2815062View attachment 2815063


----------



## williamstoni (Sep 12, 2013)

thanks for any input you can give me... please know i appreciate it... a little more about my plant... 

i do not know the strain (i purchased a mystery pack online)... i began flowering (switched the lights to 12/12 cycle) on June 5th... 

i've checked the "larger leaves" for amber trichcomes, but I've only seen a few (amber trichcomes)... there are lots of cloudy colored trichcomes... and, not too many clear trichcomes... but, then again... i'm not really sure about the amber colored trichcomes... i've never really seen one... i'm hoping it's an obvious color (if they ever appear!)...

if you can tell me... my next steps are: flushing with the lights out for a week (should i do that now or wait)? then i harvest (hang upside down in a cool, dark place until the stems are crispy/ breakable)? then i cure (put in dark colored glass jars and place inside a refrigerator... "burp" the glass once a day to ensure the buds are dry... continue this process for thirty days)? 

again... i sincerely appreciate any help you can give me...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 12, 2013)

williamstoni said:


> thanks for any input you can give me... please know i appreciate it... a little more about my plant...
> 
> i do not know the strain (i purchased a mystery pack online)... i began flowering (switched the lights to 12/12 cycle) on June 5th...
> 
> ...









Amber Trichomes....


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

new2420grow said:


> This will be my first harvest. My girls are a Nirvana NL auto and a Barney's PE auto. They are 60 days from seed today. I have a pic of each where I put my phone camera up against the 45x loupe, it's not a great shot and I'm not sure if anyone will be able to tell anything, but I'd like some input. I'm thinking a couple more weeks, maybe 3-4. The first 3 pics will be the northern lights and the next set of 3 will be the pineapple express. Thanks for looking and for the input! I've gotten a lot of info from everyone here so far.
> 
> View attachment 2815059View attachment 2815060View attachment 2815061View attachment 2815062View attachment 2815063View attachment 2815064


Looks like she could be done. When you look at them with the scope what do you see? Notice on the pic of trichs above how they are swollen and bent over, if you see a lot of that and a smattering of amber you are ready to harvest. I would think you would be about ready this weekend or next.


----------



## norcalking530 (Sep 12, 2013)

when do you think these will be done.. it is a purple kush plant and they have a tendency to mold. so was wondering what you thought on their stage of flowering. thx alot


----------



## hbbum (Sep 12, 2013)

wow.. those are some tiny photos, I can not even tell if they are actual MJ plants from those pics. Try again with out the postage stamp sized pics


----------



## norcalking530 (Sep 12, 2013)

o shit i didnt even look to see how big they were.lol ill try an resize it.


----------



## norcalking530 (Sep 12, 2013)

here is the other picture.


----------



## olimmilo (Sep 12, 2013)

Love this thread.... Really helpful for jumping the gun noobs like me , to get a better crop. 
Thanku very much!


----------



## gwailo (Sep 12, 2013)

I can see some amber trichomes so I think these are ready.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 12, 2013)

gwailo said:


> I can see some amber trichomes so I think these are ready.



Not even close..... if you have long white pistils, you need at least 2-3 more weeks.


----------



## norcalking530 (Sep 12, 2013)

does a like mean their getting close? lol How long do you think I have...?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 12, 2013)

norcalking530 said:


> does a like mean their getting close? lol How long do you think I have...?



I can't really see any details on the bud so it's not really possible to tell.


----------



## norcalking530 (Sep 12, 2013)

is this one better? sorry about the hassel..


----------



## williamstoni (Sep 12, 2013)

ahhhh.... so, that's what they look like... 

which, for me, means... shitake!! i gotta be a little more patient...


thanks, Beefbisquit!


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 12, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Looks like she could be done. When you look at them with the scope what do you see? Notice on the pic of trichs above how they are swollen and bent over, if you see a lot of that and a smattering of amber you are ready to harvest. I would think you would be about ready this weekend or next.


Thanks! I believe I'm going to water them one more time, then let em dry out and harvest next Friday, if I can see any amber. What ya think? Also, when the amber first starts appearing, how long until it's spread? I know that a lot of people say that you don't want to wait until you have too much amber.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 13, 2013)

Amber is tricky IMO,particularly when you are starting out and trying to gauge how much you have. I like to go by cloudy, If all of the external signs are there (swollen calyx, receded pistils) then I like to shoot for 70-80% cloudy. Other people will say pull based on if you want couch lock or head high, I don't know if I can buy into that, I say pick a strain for couch lock/head high.


----------



## Keep One Rolled (Sep 13, 2013)

I would post pictures, but I dont know how from mobile.


----------



## growbig78 (Sep 14, 2013)

Any guidance would be a great help. Started flowing (clear signs of pistil growth) around 51 days ago, photo period changed to 12/12 arounda week earlier.

Not sure whether strains are accurate, but suposedly these are Afghan plants, except the first one is a "hybrid":

Hybrid pics



Afghan 1






Afghan 2




Afghan 3




According to breeder (buy dutch seeds) the Afghans mature early, around 7 weeks, which past a couple days ago.

Thanks.


----------



## growbig78 (Sep 14, 2013)

Forgot to specify which plant is which in the group shots:

Hybrid: bottom left

Afghan 1: right side [single cola]

Afghan 2: back, center [single cola]

Afghan 3: left, top left[4-cola topped, only 2 tops are visible]

These afghans has a growth spurt, a few inches new stem grew from main colas, and growth there is less dense, a little stringy looking.


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Sep 14, 2013)

thinki g one more week on cherry pie?View attachment 2821595


----------



## MedicatedGrow (Sep 14, 2013)

damn so many nice plants sadly you cant really tell just by looking at them trichomes matter just as much as what the bud looks like


----------



## letstry (Sep 14, 2013)

Blue Mystic 65 days of of flower after 5 1/2 weeks of veg, how much longer you guys thinking?


----------



## chappies (Sep 14, 2013)

Is she done?


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

Thx for your input, I think 2 more weeks, and value your opinion


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

hi chap,,,, what do you have growing there, unusual bud formation, @ least to me


----------



## growbig78 (Sep 14, 2013)

So, anyone with an experienced eye around to give opinion on the 4 plants I posted? No hurries, just checking/bumping.


----------



## OUTDOOR FARMER (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Keep,,,, my suggestion to another grower was send to ur email and retrive from computer ( believing u have 1 ) and post from there


----------



## hbbum (Sep 14, 2013)

I set up a photobucket account, send from phone to photobucket, then use the image link to embed on the post.


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 14, 2013)

Took some new pics earlier today Was wondering Anybodys Thoughts As to How much longer i Got..

1 - Vegged long, almost 7 weeks into flower approx. Indica dom- was re vegged. 
 

2- Bagseeed looks good Tho - 


Really just wanT to know How much longer you guys/girls think i got to go on #1 Thank you in advance =p I have plenty more plants but #1 looks wayyy further along than the rest so just wondering And this is the thread to wonder about it lol sorry im pretty High 
Hope everyone have a Well deserved Harvest this outdoor Season


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 14, 2013)

+BTW #1 has amber trichs Also just nothing over 10-15%
This is the first year that i am trying to Also go by Triches 
Every year before i always just chopped at the end of sept/oct when it 'looked done'


----------



## RainyMorning (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty sure these outdoors need another week or two.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 16, 2013)

Hey bbum, re your comment on page 932, what are the 1st signs that a plant needs heavier feeding than usual?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 17, 2013)

For this one, I started getting yellowing early in veg. Usually I can make it through the entire veg period with feeding via transplanting, ie there is enough food in the soil to keep them very healthy through the entire veg time and when I up-pot they get a fresh batch of soil which contains food. 

I harvested yesterday, and try as I might she did yellow up on me quite a bit. Still looks like I will get a decent harvest but I could have gotten more by keeping it green.


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 17, 2013)

Inc0gnito said:


> Took some new pics earlier today Was wondering Anybodys Thoughts As to How much longer i Got..
> 
> 1 - Vegged long, almost 7 weeks into flower approx. Indica dom- was re vegged.
> View attachment 2822037View attachment 2822060 View attachment 2822074View attachment 2822104
> ...



Anybody.....................? About to chop tonight an opinion would still be very appreciated


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 17, 2013)

Pics on the page right before this one


----------



## hbbum (Sep 17, 2013)

Inc0gnito said:


> Anybody.....................? About to chop tonight an opinion would still be very appreciated


They look pretty good, is that foxtailing a bit? 

From the pics I would think you could harvest now or let it go a few more day. Either way, great job!


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 17, 2013)

hbbum said:


> They look pretty good, is that foxtailing a bit?
> 
> From the pics I would think you could harvest now or let it go a few more day. Either way, great job!


foxtailing as in pointing up ? i would say yes. and alot of yellow leaves. I just harvested about 10 minutes ago
I will post a pic of her hanging up either tonight or tomoro she's a big girl stinkin up my drying room .
Crazy roots and feels like a few pounds once i ripped it and shook the dirt out it was still surprisingly heavy 
i wouldn't be surprised if it dried to a lb.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 17, 2013)

Foxtailing is when you get the little finger like growths out of the buds, this is an example:


----------



## dlftmyers (Sep 17, 2013)

Mostly cloudy View attachment 2825760


----------



## letstry (Sep 17, 2013)

hbbum said:


> Foxtailing is when you get the little finger like growths out of the buds


Does this have any negative effects? I think it looks cool, any reason for it? Iv never heard the term before.

did a search looks like flushing can cause it.


----------



## hbbum (Sep 17, 2013)

It may be more strain dependent. I got some on the plant I just harvested, started showing right before it was ready to be chopped.


----------



## Inc0gnito (Sep 17, 2013)

Ohh that's what you mean. That happens to my plants When i Re-veg them.


----------



## Darren510 (Sep 18, 2013)

Day 51 for my girl scout cookies. Been flushing for about a week now. Think 60 days will be good? or longer?


IMG_0548 by Darren510, on Flickr


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 18, 2013)

I know I've posted before on this thread, but I'm getting a bit antsy..It's gonna be my first harvest! These ladies are in kinda rough shape, but the silver lining is that I think I've learned from this grown and can hopefully eliminate some of my issues on my next grow. They are both at day 67 from seed. Both are autos, one is a Nirvana Northern Lights and the other is a Barney's Pineapple Express. Breeder's claims are that the NL will go 7-9 weeks and that the PE will go 65-75 days. I know those numbers are in ideal lab conditions with pro growers, but I figured they are a good benchmark to start measuring from. I'm thinking about chopping the NL this coming weekend as a couple have suggested, and putting off the PE for at least another week. Any thoughts would be appreciated! Not whole plant pics, just a click of the main cola and an attempted close up of the trichs. The first 2 pics are the NL, the second 2 pics are the PE. 

View attachment 2825964View attachment 2825965View attachment 2825966View attachment 2825967


----------



## helheim (Sep 18, 2013)

i haven't really been counting days very well, but i think these are about 30-33 days into flowering? something like that.

4 indicas, 1 sativa.

my best guess puts me around october 16-21? depending on the weather. this will be my first successful harvest. knock on wood.

View attachment 2825983View attachment 2825982View attachment 2825980View attachment 2825974View attachment 2825973View attachment 2825998

here's a link to my journal, with more pics.

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog30508-my-organic-outdoor-photographic-journal.html


----------



## monstarz (Sep 18, 2013)

[SUP][/SUP] been flowering for 43 days.. how long do you think i have?


----------



## hbbum (Sep 18, 2013)

monstarz said:


> [SUP]View attachment 2826346View attachment 2826347[/SUP] been flowering for 43 days.. how long do you think i have?


I think you mean you flipped to 12-12 43 days ago right? Because they do not look like they have been flowering for 43 days. They look so early, if I had to venture I guess I would say 5-6 weeks+ until they are close to ready, if they actually started showing flowers 43 days ago you may have much much longer.


----------



## Nesto77 (Sep 18, 2013)

day 54 of flower. first timer and wondering if i should start flushing


----------



## alien mushroomhead (Sep 18, 2013)

I would say asap. Especially if you have been ferting all the way up till now. The leaves look to have issues, buds look great though. Nice first run man.


----------



## gwailo (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm getting anxious to harvest this as it's really giving off a lot of odor now.

A couple more weeks?










The purple flower is on one of the lower branches, only one I see like that.


----------



## chappies (Sep 19, 2013)

chappies said:


> View attachment 2821687View attachment 2821688View attachment 2821689View attachment 2821693View attachment 2821708View attachment 2821709View attachment 2821711View attachment 2821712View attachment 2821713View attachment 2821714View attachment 2821693
> 
> Is she done?


How much longer?


----------



## Nesto77 (Sep 19, 2013)

tks man, i had a bad case of pm and used some stuff the recommended at the store and it killed all my leaves. thank god the buds were not harmed


----------



## wingsphan13 (Sep 20, 2013)

she is cinderella and outdoor, uncovered, and its going to start raining today or tommorow. I don't know if I should cut her down, if you zoom in you can see some of the trichomes are amber but a decent amount of hairs are still white.


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

outdoor Grape Ape at 10 weeks


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

outdoor lemon sour d at 10 weeks


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

Outdoor Blue Dream 14 weeks


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

greenhouse Skunk #1 at 10 weeks


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

start cropping the 7th of next month.. the skunk and the grape ape may need to go to the middle of oct. the bluedream and sour lemon og will be ready by the 7th


----------



## theexpress (Sep 21, 2013)

you could even take the lemon and the bluedream down end of this month


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

start flushing now on the bd & ls and stop feeding the others except kelp?


----------



## mrc2u (Sep 21, 2013)

unsure what this is, 10 week greenhouse mystery plant


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 21, 2013)

gwailo said:


> I'm getting anxious to harvest this as it's really giving off a lot of odor now.
> 
> A couple more weeks?
> 
> ...


I haven't seen a response...your very patient.
I'm no expert but your plants look to be a long way to go before harvest. I'd like to see more pictures in a few weeks time. They are certainly nice & healthy looking


----------



## gwailo (Sep 22, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> I haven't seen a response...your very patient.
> I'm no expert but your plants look to be a long way to go before harvest. I'd like to see more pictures in a few weeks time. They are certainly nice & healthy looking


Thanks for your response GreyLord. I'll post more pics in a couple weeks.


----------



## nova1992 (Sep 22, 2013)

hay fdd 
started flowering her on july 30th
can you tell me approx how long she has left?
i have a loupe but this is my first grow and i cant gauge if she's a few weeks or less or more
thank you for the help!

View attachment 2831924View attachment 2831925View attachment 2831926View attachment 2831927View attachment 2831928View attachment 2831929View attachment 2831930View attachment 2831931


----------



## Boutros420 (Sep 23, 2013)

first timer...I've gotten her this far, I don't want to screw it up now...lol! She started flowering Aug. 15th. I bought a microscope, the trichomes on the broad side of leaves are mostly cloudy, with a mix of clear and a few amber. On the leaf edges they are mostly clear. Any thoughts would be appreciated. My camera kind of sucks.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 23, 2013)

Boutros420 said:


> first timer...I've gotten her this far, I don't want to screw it up now...lol! She started flowering Aug. 15th. I bought a microscope, the trichomes on the broad side of leaves are mostly cloudy, with a mix of clear and a few amber. On the leaf edges they are mostly clear. Any thoughts would be appreciated. View attachment 2832492View attachment 2832497View attachment 2832493View attachment 2832494View attachment 2832496My camera kind of sucks.



Long white pistils mean wait. Disregard trichome color until you get some darker pistils and swollen calyxs!


----------



## gwailo (Sep 23, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> Long white pistils mean wait. Disregard trichome color until you get some darker pistils and swollen calyxs!


Can someone show an example of what a swollen calyx looks like? I've heard this expression a few times but I don't know what to look for.
Thanks!


----------



## alita (Sep 23, 2013)

there really dense and have been through a couple windstorms. you think.soaking it in water for five mintfes after i harvest will be alrightk?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 23, 2013)

gwailo said:


> Can someone show an example of what a swollen calyx looks like? I've heard this expression a few times but I don't know what to look for.
> Thanks!



Here's swollen Calyx's....







See the roundness? See how the pistils have receded and are dark color?


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 23, 2013)

The calyx is the part of the plant that the pistils (hairs) grow out of. Basically, the calyxes swell up (almost like bunches of grapes) and make up most of the smokable matter in a bud. They are the little nodules that make up the bud. Sorry if I'm not explaining it well

View attachment 2832846 See the "balls" that make up the bud? Kind of a bad example BC the pistils have already fallen out of those.

In this one, the calyxes still have white pistils, so it still has a little way to go. The calyxes start really small when the pistils first start shooting out, but then they swell up as the bud grows



If you zoom in to the top of that one you'll see them. I always look for that textbook swollen calyx formation when I'm buying good bud. Some of the lower quality shit you can't tell the difference between calyx and leaf.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 23, 2013)

Haha, I was about to say right after I posted that--theres a perfect picture of swollen calyxes above. And then i was like Wait a second, that post wasn't there a second ago.

And then it hit me: Ninja'd!!


----------



## fuking (Sep 23, 2013)

2 More weeks? Check grow journal for more info.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 24, 2013)

fuking said:


> 2 More weeks? Check grow journal for more info.


Patience grasshopper. To quote Beefbisquit "Long white pistils means wait".
More pictures in a couple of weeks would be good. Nice bud.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 24, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> Patience grasshopper. To quote Beefbisquit "Long white pistils means wait".
> More pictures in a couple of weeks would be good. Nice bud.



Typically when people THINK their plant is done, it needs 2 more weeks. 

Your plant looks like it needs more than 2 weeks. Probably more like 3-4.


AGAIN; if your plant looks like an explosion at a string factory don't bother asking if it's done. It's not. 

It's not even close, and there's no way of telling exactly how much time is left until the calyx's swell, and the hairs turn color.


----------



## Dreadnok (Sep 24, 2013)

alita said:


> there really dense and have been through a couple windstorms. you think.soaking it in water for five mintfes after i harvest will be alrightk?


Wow I thought that was mine at first. Same fence!


----------



## bpboothb (Sep 24, 2013)

Thought I would add mine for fun. I personally think a couple more weeks, maybe a week, IDK, what do you think:


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 24, 2013)

bpboothb said:


> Thought I would add mine for fun. I personally think a couple more weeks, maybe a week, IDK, what do you think:
> 
> View attachment 2834141View attachment 2834144


Where have the pistils gone? Have they all retreated? Idk but I'd say [2nd picture] that's about as ready as it'll ever be. DON'T CUT on my advice, wait for a more experienced opinion but that looks done. Beefbisquit?


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 24, 2013)

bpboothb said:


> Thought I would add mine for fun. I personally think a couple more weeks, maybe a week, IDK, what do you think:
> 
> View attachment 2834141View attachment 2834144



That looks done! Nice fur.  Nice swollen calyx's, no wispy white pistils.

Leaves are nice and green, very healthy looking. Any chance you could take a pic that's a little closer/more magnification? If that's an indoor plant (if you haven't already) I'd go straight water for at least a couple days, and chop in appox. a week.


----------



## bpboothb (Sep 24, 2013)

Here are some close-ups:


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice bud bp.
Been flushing for 7days @ day 67 of 12/12 Ultra Lemon Haze. Chop in 3 days i guess. Let me know if you think im wrong


----------



## new2420grow (Sep 25, 2013)

I tried to take a close up with my phone. Can anyone tell anything from these? It's my first harvest.


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 25, 2013)

Hydrogp, nice bud. Now...3 days...? Looks ready to me.

Why is it always so much easier to tell when others plants are ready or weeks to go when it's not so easy when they're your own? Is that just me?

2420, need to see more of the plant. The bud in the photo,[swollen calyxes, retreating pistils, the leaves] is either ready or very close. Now's the time to check the trichomes, 10% amber - 20-30% if you prefer couch-lock type stone - happy days  Don't forget to tell us the end result after curing


----------



## bpboothb (Sep 25, 2013)

I thought I would add a few more pics today, I think they are done, probably flush today and cut on saturday, what do you think?


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 25, 2013)

Agree bp, they look done.
Nice looking buds. What strain?


----------



## bpboothb (Sep 25, 2013)

The strain is Wildberry.


----------



## mierzejek88 (Sep 26, 2013)

ready to go? ;p


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 26, 2013)

HydroGp said:


> Nice bud bp.
> Been flushing for 7days @ day 67 of 12/12 Ultra Lemon Haze. Chop in 3 days i guess. Let me know if you think im wrong
> View attachment 2834236View attachment 2834237View attachment 2834239



Looks done. But I usually wait a couple extra days to make sure..... good luck!


----------



## chappies (Sep 26, 2013)

chappies said:


> View attachment 2821687View attachment 2821688View attachment 2821689View attachment 2821693View attachment 2821708View attachment 2821709View attachment 2821711View attachment 2821712View attachment 2821713View attachment 2821714View attachment 2821693
> 
> Is she done?


Anyone know if she is done or not?


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

That looks done to me chappies although I must say I'm not familiar with the strain. What is it? I hope the quality of the high matches the look of the plant. What light did she get? Looks delicious but a bit scrawny.


----------



## HansLaudenslager (Sep 27, 2013)

Yeah it looks ripe to me..


----------



## tuxseedo (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi there.
While i've been a lurking reader for a while i've only recently signed up.
Now about 4-5 weeks into flowering with my first ever grow. Had some issues with pests along the way and of course the (relatively) hot summer we had here in the UK.
Hoping someone can give me a rough estimate of how long they have left.
Lights are currently off so only a quick couple of snaps of the one closest to door.





EDIT: Sorry for pics being wrong way up.


----------



## mierzejek88 (Sep 27, 2013)

nice ones xD


----------



## GreyLord (Sep 27, 2013)

4 or 5 weeks tuxseedo, are you serious? Need much clearer photos but looking at that 1st pic it looks very close when looking to the right of the pic that's out of the direct light flash. Have you got amber trichomes? 
Send better pics but if you have at least 10% amber then it's just about done. Enjoy


----------



## tuxseedo (Sep 27, 2013)

GreyLord said:


> 4 or 5 weeks tuxseedo, are you serious? Need much clearer photos but looking at that 1st pic it looks very close when looking to the right of the pic that's out of the direct light flash. Have you got amber trichomes?
> Send better pics but if you have at least 10% amber then it's just about done. Enjoy


I can't recall exact timing GreyLord but I started them (put donated clones in tent) on 23rd June and vegged for about 7-8 weeks and they've been flowering ever since.
I'll do a better job of the exact timing next time round but I've basically just been flying by the seat of my pants with this first attempt.
I never had proper extraction for first 4 weeks and always thought they looked small hence the 7-8 weeks of vegging time.
They still look nowhere near the size of those I see online with similar vegging times but they did have a tough start with no proper extraction and Thrips so that's maybe why.
Not all plants are at the same advanced looking state either but I'll try get better pics up later. 
Got my wee girls up for weekend so everything has to be done on the sly.
Lights on at 8 though so as soon as girls are sleeping I'll get some better pics and information posted.

I've only just ordered a loupe so can't tell you about trich colours as of yet. 

Thanks for looking either way.


----------



## TweedtokinB69 (Sep 27, 2013)

Can you tell me if these are finished?


----------



## TweedtokinB69 (Sep 27, 2013)

This one too.


----------



## 992CatBack (Sep 28, 2013)

Hello there legends , hopefully im in the right spot to ask the question , this is my first grow in 17 years (been on veg awhile lol) and yeah things have changed somewhat , I was interested in the whole trich's under the microscope thing so I bought one and have taken a couple shots , they probably are not quite good enough to see real good but im still learning and playing , I was wondering would this be ready for a pickin? , apparently its a 9 week flower and shes at 8 weeks 2 days n I got a few naners starting to pop up so yeah im thinking of cutting it down now , what do you experts reckon??
 Some bud
Couple samples of leaf


Thanks heaps


----------



## gwailo (Sep 28, 2013)

I know it's probably still not ready but I'm thinking of chopping early because some dirtbag stole a lawnmower from my yard, If he smelled my garden chances are he'll be back looking to rip my plants.
These are Caramello by Delicious seeds.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

992CatBack said:


> Hello there legends , hopefully im in the right spot to ask the question , this is my first grow in 17 years (been on veg awhile lol) and yeah things have changed somewhat , I was interested in the whole trich's under the microscope thing so I bought one and have taken a couple shots , they probably are not quite good enough to see real good but im still learning and playing , I was wondering would this be ready for a pickin? , apparently its a 9 week flower and shes at 8 weeks 2 days n I got a few naners starting to pop up so yeah im thinking of cutting it down now , what do you experts reckon??
> View attachment 2839138 Some bud
> View attachment 2839139Couple samples of leaf
> View attachment 2839141
> ...



Looks nice, but not ready yet. Lots of clear trichomes, wait it out homie!


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 28, 2013)

This is my second plant ready for me to chop. It's hard deciding wether I think its ready since I'm still in the newbie stage. But from what I've read some go by the hairs and 40-50% browned and curled. But I have lots of white hairs(still straight even) but with the 60-100x handheld led microscope the trichs look ready. Past ready for my liking. I did try the little popcorn bud that had broken off yesterday, (kids and dogs) and I emergency dried it in the hot car. Smoked it and I felt so damn couch locked. Don't like the feeling of couch lock.

The pictures of the trichs are the best I could do. Damn hand held and a cell cam. FML All of the same plant. the last ones are of the top ...


----------



## coldrain (Sep 28, 2013)

TripleMindedGee5150 said:


> This is my second plant ready for me to chop. It's hard deciding wether I think its ready since I'm still in the newbie stage. But from what I've read some go by the hairs and 40-50% browned and curled. But I have lots of white hairs(still straight even) but with the 60-100x handheld led microscope the trichs look ready. Past ready for my liking. I did try the little popcorn bud that had broken off yesterday, (kids and dogs) and I emergency dried it in the hot car. Smoked it and I felt so damn couch locked. Don't like the feeling of couch lock.
> 
> The pictures of the trichs are the best I could do. Damn hand held and a cell cam. FML All of the same plant. the last ones are of the top ...


Those pics look good. I am able to get quite a bit of info from them. I never go by hair coloration. It's all about trichrome development and color. When more than half of the trichromes have turned milky or opaque at the tips, they're done. It all comes down to personal preference at that point. Some growers like to let the trichromes oxidize just a bit to enhance the couch lock effects. Others I know like to yank em right when the trychs start to turn from clear to opaque for more of an up stone. I prefer to harvest when about 60% of the trychs have turned opaque.

Yours are very close. I'd say within the next 0-48 hours for sure.


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 28, 2013)

ya I'm going to let her get her last full sun today. Trying to go for the up stone. I was expecting middle of october TBH


----------



## homerx55 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey this is my first outdoor grow, strain is Gods Gift. Its been flowering for about 7 weeks now... I think I still need 1 more week but I thought I'd get some feedback on what the flowers/crystals look like to some experienced growers. Also, should I cut off all the extra yellow fan leaves?

1st and 4th pictures are side branch buds, 2nd and 3rd pic are of the top


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Sep 28, 2013)

more
I wanted a more head high. I see lots of amber. Im going to bring her in. Either way I know I'm getting stoned.


----------



## sadj (Sep 28, 2013)

are these ready?


----------



## homerx55 (Sep 28, 2013)

I realized I might need some close-up pics to determine the harvest time. Pics from the Gods Gift plant 2 posts up ^^
Seems to me like there are mainly clear, some cloudy, and I even see a couple amber crystals. Is it time to harvest??


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

homerx55 said:


> I realized I might need some close-up pics to determine the harvest time. Pics from the Gods Gift plant 2 posts up ^^
> Seems to me like there are mainly clear, some cloudy, and I even see a couple amber crystals. Is it time to harvest??
> View attachment 2839519View attachment 2839520View attachment 2839521View attachment 2839522



I don't see any amber.....

1-2 weeks.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

homerx55 said:


> I realized I might need some close-up pics to determine the harvest time. Pics from the Gods Gift plant 2 posts up ^^
> Seems to me like there are mainly clear, some cloudy, and I even see a couple amber crystals. Is it time to harvest??
> View attachment 2839519View attachment 2839520View attachment 2839521View attachment 2839522



I don't see any amber and the calyx's don't look that swollen....

1.5-2.5 weeks.


----------



## homerx55 (Sep 28, 2013)

Ok cool! Thanks for the speedy reply Beefbisquit


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey man, I'm at 8 weeks today. I really appreciate you taking a ltook at these, I'm going for more of a head high/early harvest BC its an indica and I'd like the smoke a little complex. Sorry my camera is so shtty, lemme know if you can tell anything

View attachment 2839571View attachment 2839576

I having a hard Tim seeing the trichs, but this plant is supposed to only run 8 weeks and I'm 8 weeks to the day, but had pH problems that slowed them down for about a week and really hurt my yield. I have a 10x magnifier that isn't quite enough, and a 100x magnifier that is too hard to kept steady. Lemme know if you need better pics and I will try and get them.

Thanks a ton man, very generous thread.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 28, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Hey man, I'm at 8 weeks today. I really appreciate you taking a ltook at these, I'm going for more of a head high/early harvest BC its an indica and I'd like the smoke a little complex. Sorry my camera is so shtty, lemme know if you can tell anything
> 
> View attachment 2839571View attachment 2839572View attachment 2839574View attachment 2839575View attachment 2839576View attachment 2839577View attachment 2839580
> 
> ...


That's a tough call from those pics, man.

It looks pretty damn close, the pistils are receding nicely. There's quite a few leaves which makes it harder to tell! 

Pic #3 the lower small bud doesn't look ready, but some of the others are really hard to tell. I'd wait if I were you. 

The last pic and pic 5, the calyx's look nice and swollen.

Pic #2 they look a bit whispy still....


My advice is wait another week and see how she's doing.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Sep 28, 2013)

Okay so you think about a week? I just put her in the closet, I was going to give her 2-3 days in there and see how she looked. I'm like you, I have one plant that I didn't even post pictures BC I know its ready. But this one is tough to tell; I was thinking of just harvesting the 3 big tops, and leaving all of the branches on it for a few more days BC its the lower part of the plant that looks like it could definitely use A good solid week, but the tops are turning purple and I'm noticing few ambers, especially on the leaves. 

Anyways, thanks a bunch man. I'm going for more of a head high, which I don't know if its a good idea with a 100% indica like this, but hopefully its a nice complex buzz. I think I'm gonna take my chances and go ahead and put her in the closer for 3 days and see how she does. Where this is the first (of seven other) plants that I've ever grown, I couldn't be happier with how they turned out; I pulled a few buds about a week or 10 days ago and have been playing around with curing them, and last night I took the first hit in my life from bud that I grew myself. It. Was. AWEEEESOME. Even tho it was lower popcorn buds that were really premature, I still got high as shit off of them and they were covered with crystals. I know this bud is going to turn out really well at this point, and honestly probably some of the best shit in town where I live. 

BTW, I know what you mean about all the leaves. I had really tight internodal spacing from the get go, and them getting sick cost yield I think BC the buds never quite swelled out the way I really wanted them too. But I defoliated the plant really aggressively about a week ago, and I will admit it definitely helped the buds develop much quicker getting plenty of light but I went a little ooverboard taking them off. Here is a picture from the other plant I'm putting in the closet tonight. It had four 10-12 inch colas that weren't getting any light at all, except for a little on the top like half inch. I'll send a before and after defoliating



Thanks again for your thoughts man, you really echoed what I was thinking anyways. I've learned to be so patient throughout this whole process but its just gotten to the point to where I can't really take it anymore.


----------



## 992CatBack (Sep 29, 2013)

Roger that mate , thanks heaps!


----------



## JointRoller205 (Sep 29, 2013)

Just wanted to know when I should chop, im waiting on my pocket microscope but im starting to think (USPS) lost it,, but the strain is Katsu Kush x Killing Fields,, Thanks...


----------



## suburbtrev (Sep 29, 2013)

curious if this is ready?? thanks


----------



## darkplague (Sep 29, 2013)

My candy kush auto at 68 days.

How much time left?


----------



## ALCAN (Sep 29, 2013)

Good morning growers ,

I have two girls at day 58 since I switched to 12/12. Pistils were already showing on the LA Choc 3 to 4 days before the flip. As for the White Widow, she started showing pistils at day 3 of 12/12. By looking at both , I think about 2 weeks to finish. That would be just over 10weeks of 12/12. What concerns me is the long flowering time and I would really love to turn the lights off as soon as possible. I can go max of 2 weeks . Even at day 72, I will hope they are as ready as they can be , as it will be difficult for me to go any longer. Do you all think another 14 days will give enough time to finish up for me ?......

The first 4 pics are for the LA Choc and the second 4 pics for the White Widow  white widow


----------



## bottletoke (Sep 30, 2013)

this thread makes my head hurt.

when you think your plants are ready wait a week and you'll be good. if you have to ask then no its not ready.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Sep 30, 2013)

ThorGanjason said:


> Okay so you think about a week? I just put her in the closet, I was going to give her 2-3 days in there and see how she looked. I'm like you, I have one plant that I didn't even post pictures BC I know its ready. But this one is tough to tell; I was thinking of just harvesting the 3 big tops, and leaving all of the branches on it for a few more days BC its the lower part of the plant that looks like it could definitely use A good solid week, but the tops are turning purple and I'm noticing few ambers, especially on the leaves.
> 
> Anyways, thanks a bunch man. I'm going for more of a head high, which I don't know if its a good idea with a 100% indica like this, but hopefully its a nice complex buzz. I think I'm gonna take my chances and go ahead and put her in the closer for 3 days and see how she does. Where this is the first (of seven other) plants that I've ever grown, I couldn't be happier with how they turned out; I pulled a few buds about a week or 10 days ago and have been playing around with curing them, and last night I took the first hit in my life from bud that I grew myself. It. Was. AWEEEESOME. Even tho it was lower popcorn buds that were really premature, I still got high as shit off of them and they were covered with crystals. I know this bud is going to turn out really well at this point, and honestly probably some of the best shit in town where I live.
> 
> ...


Hehehe, no worries man glad to help. Defoliating during the end of flower is also something I tend to do. 

I've found that even when the colas look done, further down the cola the bud can still be underdeveloped. I find a good way to truely see if the buds are done, is to start trimming the bottom of the buds away. If it looks underdeveloped and full of lime green new growth, you shouldn't chop yet. The buds will mature more!


----------



## Thriceeee (Oct 9, 2013)

Just finished an EPIC battle with root gnats which stunted her flowering a lot i bet.. 
I still see some buds popping out here and there also.
Maybe a week, 2 max?


----------



## f6487 (Oct 9, 2013)

What do you think? Must be getting close..


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

Thriceeee said:


> Just finished an EPIC battle with root gnats which stunted her flowering a lot i bet..
> I still see some buds popping out here and there also.
> Maybe a week, 2 max?
> View attachment 2851450
> View attachment 2851461


I agree, 1-2 weeks max. Those hairs are receding nicely...


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

f6487 said:


> View attachment 2851551View attachment 2851556View attachment 2851557View attachment 2851558View attachment 2851559 What do you think? Must be getting close..


Looks like the start of an N def, I wouldn't say she's done yet... First pic def looks like white pistils....


----------



## f6487 (Oct 9, 2013)

Any idea on how much longer. I'm a first timer so I'm doing the best I can to read up on when to harvest. I stopped feeding it the flowering nutes about a four days ago and I'm just giving it straight water. Is N def a bad thing or something it goes through closer to being ready to harvest? Thx.


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

f6487 said:


> Any idea on how much longer. I'm a first timer so I'm doing the best I can to read up on when to harvest. I stopped feeding it the flowering nutes about a four days ago and I'm just giving it straight water. Is N def a bad thing or something it goes through closer to being ready to harvest? Thx.


There's various lines of thinking about flushing. 

I don't flush usually. I used to, then I stopped because I didn't notice any difference, and the plants are happier when they're healthy.


----------



## homegrow510 (Oct 9, 2013)

I have two strains. One Lavender and one Trainwreck. I bought them as clones 11 weeks ago and they have been budding for about 6 weeks. They are pretty small because I bought them so late in the summer, but they are producing some nice buds. This is my first time growing so I need some advice on how much longer to let them go.

When should i start flushing them with nutes?

Thanks


 <----- These are the Lavender pictures



 <------ These are the Trainwreck pictures


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 9, 2013)

I know this isn't quite ready, but my WWxBB has maybe 90% red pistils but they don't seem to be receding and the calyxes are pretty slow to swell. 

Could someone guess how much longer do I have? Thanks!


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 9, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> I know this isn't quite ready, but my WWxBB has maybe 90% red pistils but they don't seem to be receding and the calyxes are pretty slow to swell.
> 
> Could someone guess how much longer do I have? Thanks!


Looks really close bygon check trichs in a few days to see where you stand. I'd say no longer than week, some will pry say its done kinda depends on where yas like it.


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 9, 2013)

beuffer420 said:


> Looks really close bygon check trichs in a few days to see where you stand. I'd say no longer than week, some will pry say its done kinda depends on where yas like it.


Right now I'm seeing probably 50% cloudy, 40% clear, 10% amber (mostly on sugar leaves). I chopped some popcorn buds the other day to do a quick dry and smoke test. After trimming and drying, I ended up with a bud that looks like it's mostly made of red pistils.. what gives?! Why aren't my calxyes swelling? :/


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 9, 2013)

Where the heck did Fdd2Blk , the op, get to anyways. From reading the first few pages , he had some really good input for everyone. Now it is just a random guy stepping by now and again . Get the op back ......lol


----------



## Beefbisquit (Oct 9, 2013)

ALCAN said:


> Where the heck did Fdd2Blk , the op, get to anyways. From reading the first few pages , he had some really good input for everyone. Now it is just a random guy stepping by now and again . Get the op back ......lol



He's in jail.


----------



## IndicaDom (Oct 9, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Right now I'm seeing probably 50% cloudy, 40% clear, 10% amber (mostly on sugar leaves). I chopped some popcorn buds the other day to do a quick dry and smoke test. After trimming and drying, I ended up with a bud that looks like it's mostly made of red pistils.. what gives?! Why aren't my calxyes swelling? :/


Sugar leaf tends to mature a touch faster in my experience, not sure if there is a reason or this might be a failed misconception on my part. However I would pay attention to the HUE of the plant, yes people love looking at trichomes, however when the hairs start to recede back to the calyx and the plant starts to take on a different color, on top of checking the trichomes, then I will pull the plant.


----------



## Murfy (Oct 9, 2013)

Long live fdd2blk-


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 9, 2013)

Beefbisquit said:


> He's in jail.


 Well I hope he gets out soon. If it was pot related , then what can you can say . A man lands in jail for helping others out . What a great justice system we have .


----------



## fined90 (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm having the hardest Ike trying to fig out if this purple wrecks done its in the 9th wek I want a a really deep body high so I'm lookin for amber tell me wut u think


----------



## fined90 (Oct 10, 2013)

I also have this la chocolat just taking for ever to go 50 amber tell me wut u guys think how much longer can I squeeze outta her


----------



## Reigning (Oct 10, 2013)

View attachment 2853025View attachment 2853026View attachment 2853027View attachment 2853028View attachment 2853029View attachment 2853030End of week 7 trich shots. Wondering if it will be ok to chop next week.


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 10, 2013)

fined90 said:


> I also have this la chocolat just taking for ever to go 50 amber tell me wut u guys think how much longer can I squeeze outta herView attachment 2853020View attachment 2853018


Nice resin production ......looks very LA Con in pheno ......I can almost taste the LA Con from here ........

How long you been in 12/12 ?

Hey man, you and I are growing the same strain. I started 12/12 on Aug 1 and the plant had already some preflowering developing at this stage. So that would give her 70 days in 12/12 and finally, again finally, I am beginning to see the end. The pheno is very definately a Chocolope variety. Tall plant and mainly one big main cola . All of the plant is ready apart from the very top 3 or 4 inches. Still white hairs there and I would estimate another 7 to 10 days before all the plant is ready for harvest. I gotta say LA Choc really packs on weight in the final 2 to 3 weeks. Not a 8 week finisher by any means. All in all judging by some sample buds taken in the last week , she is a very nice smoke and has some power to her . 

This is a pic taken 4 days ago .....at day 66 of 12/12.................I would add 2 weeks onto this pic until taking her down ....




I look forward to seeing how much more the buds will weigh in the next two weeks .........I will check back to see how you did with your lil lady !


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (Oct 10, 2013)

This is foxtailing I assume ? I'm going by the trichs. Under a 60x -100x scope they look cloudy. I went by the "if you absolutely think it's ready , wait one more week rule" This was 1-2 weeks ago. I watered her good yesterday. I'm going to bring her in Friday night. Let her dry out then chop.


----------



## fined90 (Oct 10, 2013)

ALCAN said:


> Nice resin production ......looks very LA Con in pheno ......I can almost taste the LA Con from here ........
> 
> How long you been in 12/12 ?
> 
> ...


Ya I mine started aug 1 outdoors to but I think I'm almost there wut u think? I was thinking she was leaning toward the chocolope Chaz her stature but the last week or so after I took that pic she started turning purple witch we all kno is a la con trait so I think ur rite brother urs look beautiful keep me posted


----------



## Crankyxr (Oct 10, 2013)

ALCAN said:


> Well I hope he gets out soon. If it was pot related , then what can you can say . A man lands in jail for helping others out . What a great justice system we have .


He gets out next year.


----------



## 992CatBack (Oct 11, 2013)

Gday again! , I was wondering if someone could please have a look at this pic and give me your experienced opinion to whether or not you would pick it , there's abit of amber in there , anyway I appreciate any help thanks heaps!!


----------



## TioPatilhas (Oct 11, 2013)

i think more *2/3 *days, and they are good to go


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 11, 2013)

Here is my girl that was outside but I've since brought her in. I notice since bringing her in she's getting new pistils. Leaves are starting to yellow however but not much. She started flowering about August 20.


----------



## xGrimace (Oct 11, 2013)

CH9 Jack


Cindy99


How much longer you guys think? Thanks!


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 11, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> CH9 Jack
> View attachment 2854182View attachment 2854183View attachment 2854184
> 
> Cindy99
> ...


 While I won't comment one the doneness yet due to mack lacking get in this area, these guys good good!! Nice job at nice compact ladies.


----------



## 992CatBack (Oct 11, 2013)

Excellent thanks heaps!!


TioPatilhas said:


> i think more *2/3 *days, and they are good to go


----------



## homegrow510 (Oct 11, 2013)

I have two strains. One Lavender and one Trainwreck. I bought them as clones 11 weeks ago and they have been budding for about 6 weeks. They are pretty small because I bought them so late in the summer, but they are producing some nice buds. This is my first time growing so I need some advice on how much longer to let them go.

When should i start flushing them with nutes?

Thanks


View attachment 2851759View attachment 2851760View attachment 2851761View attachment 2851762 <----- These are the Lavender pictures



View attachment 2851764View attachment 2851765View attachment 2851767 <------ These are the Trainwreck pictures


----------



## 992CatBack (Oct 11, 2013)

Gday mate , cant help you too much sorry but the pic I posted up top of this page is my first run of trainwreck , today is day 70 and apparently I got 2/3 days left so yeah ya got abit to go sorry sir



homegrow510 said:


> I have two strains. One Lavender and one Trainwreck. I bought them as clones 11 weeks ago and they have been budding for about 6 weeks. They are pretty small because I bought them so late in the summer, but they are producing some nice buds. This is my first time growing so I need some advice on how much longer to let them go.
> 
> When should i start flushing them with nutes?
> 
> ...


----------



## fined90 (Oct 12, 2013)

My bay 11 frm ken Estes really puttin out some pretty shots I took this with a cell phone camera like somethin you'd see in hightimes


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok so here are some today pics of my lady... 8 weeks in flower... any thoughts would be appreciated


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 13, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> Ok so here are some today pics of my lady... 8 weeks in flower... any thoughts would be appreciated


Forgot to post the pics...


----------



## Bowflex (Oct 14, 2013)




----------



## Earliss (Oct 14, 2013)

View attachment 2857657View attachment 2857658View attachment 2857659View attachment 2857660View attachment 2857661sorry there so bad photos....


----------



## fined90 (Oct 15, 2013)

grasscropper said:


> View attachment 2856802View attachment 2856803
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to post the pics...


Frosty I like bro


----------



## ThorGanjason (Oct 16, 2013)

Uh-oh! Looks like a lot of people needing advice bro, looks like you've got some work to do 

Anyways, might as well pile on one more set of pictures for you, this plant is a hybrid/mostly sativa pheno, and its ran 10 1/2 weeks (Saturday will make 11 weeks). It has pH problems in the beginning of flower that slowed it up a little bit, but it definitely bulked up better than my other plants. Gimme that expert opinion, stat! Lol, Jk man. Seriously tho I wanna chop this bitch, its looking like its gonna have 6-8 ounces on it 

View attachment 2860721View attachment 2860722View attachment 2860723View attachment 2860724

And here are some taken through my 10x jeweler's eye

View attachment 2860726View attachment 2860728View attachment 2860729

Sorry, those pics were under the hps so its really hard to see ambers. But this plant has really thrown me off BC there are still a ton of white pistils (I'm not really going by that) and it took a while before the calyxes started swelling up nicely. But it looks like its finally about there.

Once again, thanks a bunch man. Providing quite the civil service with this thread. This is the last plant from my first grow, almost makese wanna cry thinking about giving her the chop... that's okay tho, I'll feel much better when I'm crushing her into tiny bits and breathing in the remains of her burnt corpse.


----------



## ThorGanjason (Oct 16, 2013)

Dammit, I had to restore auto-saved content and it didn't post the pictures, here they are again:



Here's the closeups:


----------



## ALCAN (Oct 16, 2013)

Ya got some big buds growing there bro. What size is that pot you using ?. When I first read 6 to 8 ozs , I had some doubts . Now I think you could be close to it. As for when it will finish , the closeup pics show a fair amount of white pistils . Another week I think before it will look ready for the chop. That's going by pistils . Not sure how the trics look like


----------



## Brindle (Oct 17, 2013)

Any help would be much appreciated...this is my first grow, and I am coming to that time to finally harvest, and I am getting nervous. Flipped the lights on 8/21 so that would be 56 days ago(8 weeks). Now I have only 1 plant of the 4 that I know what strain it is. It was a feminized seed of Light of Jah strain. A sativa that goes 12+weeks. This plant is still shooting out white pistils and clearly has more time left. Next was a random that came with the LOJ seeds I bought. And last but def not least are 2 plants of the same strain, some really good bud that supposedly came from colorado. The pictures are named which strain is what along with the date of the photo. First set of photos are from 10-11 second set are from 10-15. Trichomes seem to be mainly clear, though i see about 5% amber. Is this possible? I really dont think they are cloudy. I am looking at the trichomes from the top colas, i cut a little sugar leaf off and look under my 60-100x microscope from radio shack. Lmk what you think
10/11


10/15


----------



## greengrowthexpert (Oct 17, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> CH9 Jack
> View attachment 2854182View attachment 2854183View attachment 2854184
> 
> Cindy99
> ...


Man that jack looks good! Get some close up trich shots and maybe we can point you in the right direction. I'm thinking 2 weeks. Bit longer for the Cindy 3-4


----------



## xGrimace (Oct 17, 2013)

greengrowthexpert said:


> Man that jack looks good! Get some close up trich shots and maybe we can point you in the right direction. I'm thinking 2 weeks. Bit longer for the Cindy 3-4


Really? I was just about to give a couple days darkness here and chop..
I saw em sprout some nanners.


----------



## grasscropper (Oct 17, 2013)

fined90 said:


> Frosty I like bro


Well here are some trich shots... big change in the last week.. so do I chop at 61 days...
Some buds still have new hairs sprouting some don't.. so I could harvest some and go from there... any advice would be greatly appreciated... First harvest.


----------



## chiefrokaho (Oct 24, 2013)

Hey guys. Id like to know if anyone has experience with sativas. What i need to know is how much will a sativa calyx swell? I know they are more 'airy' than indica and im only usin a t5. I still have alot of long red pistils that ive read are supposed to shrink or 'recede into calyx' or whatever. 
Thx for any help, ill try to get pics up asap.


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Oct 28, 2013)

What do you think on this one? Northern Lights, 8-9 weeks flowering. I was thinking another week maybe?


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 29, 2013)

Could anyone guesstimate how much longer I have for this plant? This is 73 days into flower (since showing pistils) and the motherfucker was sposed to be done at 50 days. It's a Black Skull Five-O (sativa) and I'm not seeing any amber trichs other than on the sugar leaves.


----------



## xGrimace (Oct 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Could anyone guesstimate how much longer I have for this plant? This is 73 days into flower (since showing pistils) and the motherfucker was sposed to be done at 50 days. It's a Black Skull Five-O (sativa) and I'm not seeing any amber trichs other than on the sugar leaves.
> 
> View attachment 2875782View attachment 2875783View attachment 2875784View attachment 2875785


She looks just about done, maybe another week. Are you using CFLs?
I wanna say she is done, but the white pistils are throwing me off.


----------



## mannycrx (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## anonymousalchies (Oct 30, 2013)

BygonEra said:


> Could anyone guesstimate how much longer I have for this plant? This is 73 days into flower (since showing pistils) and the motherfucker was sposed to be done at 50 days. It's a Black Skull Five-O (sativa) and I'm not seeing any amber trichs other than on the sugar leaves.
> 
> View attachment 2875782View attachment 2875783View attachment 2875784View attachment 2875785


flowering doesn't begin until the buds start to form, not when the shows its sex (grows pistils). it looks like you have another couple weeks.


----------



## anthone bonder (Oct 31, 2013)

What do these look like

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## xGrimace (Oct 31, 2013)

anonymousalchies said:


> flowering doesn't begin until the buds start to form, not when the shows its sex (grows pistils). it looks like you have another couple weeks.


Thats so wrong


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 31, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> She looks just about done, maybe another week. Are you using CFLs?
> I wanna say she is done, but the white pistils are throwing me off.


Thanks. Yeah, CFL's and LED. I started flushing a week ago and nearly all the leaves started looking terrible so I did a massive defoliation and am just ready for it to be DONE! lol I'll give it another week... I don't know why she keeps popping pistils.


----------



## BygonEra (Oct 31, 2013)

anonymousalchies said:


> flowering doesn't begin until the buds start to form, not when the shows its sex (grows pistils). it looks like you have another couple weeks.


That doesn't make any sense... "when the buds start to form" is way too subjective for that to be true. Some people start counting from the light switch.


----------



## beuffer420 (Oct 31, 2013)

I believe the breeders given time on a strain starts from the switch of veg into flower. Some say differently but I'd have some serious ripe plants if started my countdown at the first sign of flowers.


----------



## OGkushNC (Oct 31, 2013)

I posted here last grow so I guess I'll post again lol this is her before the first flushand this is her now


----------



## UVioletPilot (Nov 2, 2013)

Dream Queen. 7-8 week strain. Today is day 45 of flower. Can I chop next weekend?


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

UVioletPilot said:


> Dream Queen. 7-8 week strain. Today is day 45 of flower. Can I chop next weekend? View attachment 2879349View attachment 2879350 View attachment 2879353View attachment 2879352


yes......looks.good


----------



## Mr.Vega (Nov 2, 2013)

OGkushNC said:


> I posted here last grow so I guess I'll post again lol this is her before the first flushView attachment 2877992View attachment 2877993and this is her nowView attachment 2877994View attachment 2877995


damn OG plant looks good n dank


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 2, 2013)

RockstarEnergy said:


> What do you think on this one? Northern Lights, 8-9 weeks flowering. I was thinking another week maybe?
> 
> View attachment 2874751View attachment 2874753View attachment 2874754


You can chop now or wait another week. I would recommend looking at trichs. I am pretty sure it is ready. 



BygonEra said:


> Could anyone guesstimate how much longer I have for this plant? This is 73 days into flower (since showing pistils) and the motherfucker was sposed to be done at 50 days. It's a Black Skull Five-O (sativa) and I'm not seeing any amber trichs other than on the sugar leaves.
> 
> View attachment 2875782View attachment 2875783View attachment 2875784View attachment 2875785


give it another week. In soil you don't need to flush. Just reduce the nutes next time and you will be a happy camper.


----------



## inhaleindica (Nov 2, 2013)

UVioletPilot said:


> Dream Queen. 7-8 week strain. Today is day 45 of flower. Can I chop next weekend? View attachment 2879349View attachment 2879350 View attachment 2879353View attachment 2879352


 55 days would be much better even 63 day will give you more yield. Try to get as much cloudy trichs as possible with little amber.


----------



## UVioletPilot (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Vega. Youve been a real help!


----------



## UVioletPilot (Nov 3, 2013)

Mr.Vega said:


> yes......looks.good





inhaleindica said:


> 55 days would be much better even 63 day will give you more yield. Try to get as much cloudy trichs as possible with little amber.


Both of you, veeeery helpful. I was worried you were gonna say that indica. But Ive done my homework so that it would truly be a waste if i didnt let it reach full potential. Ill post an update next week and see where Im at.

<3


----------



## abuilder (Nov 3, 2013)

xGrimace said:


> She looks just about done, maybe another week. Are you using CFLs?
> I wanna say she is done, but the white pistils are throwing me off.


Which is why one must use a scope to check the trichs...at least I always do..


----------



## RockstarEnergy (Nov 4, 2013)

inhaleindica said:


> You can chop now or wait another week. I would recommend looking at trichs. I am pretty sure it is ready.
> 
> 
> 
> give it another week. In soil you don't need to flush. Just reduce the nutes next time and you will be a happy camper.


Thanks man. I didn't see this but chopped today anyway. She started getting really amber yesterday so I cut it down before got more amber.


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 4, 2013)

whats up, got a g13 purple haze, day 46 into flower, got it marked on calendar to flush now and harvest on the 15th but she doesnt look ready to me.
shes real small under a few cfl's but looking healthy for what she is
opinions appreciated


----------



## bobjob (Nov 5, 2013)

Reggie sativa bagseed on 12/12 cycle from seed for 11 weeks now. Under cfls.


----------



## anthone bonder (Nov 5, 2013)

How does it look? ..... it's suppose to be gsc but I doubt it. This a tester.... should I pull the whole thing? 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MICraFhone (Nov 14, 2013)

can anybody help me out? First plant...SLH View attachment 2894101View attachment 2894102 https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/751413-first-time-grower-about-harvest.html


----------



## Uranium36 (Nov 14, 2013)

Ok, so heres the deal, all trichs are cloudy(thats how i like my high) so im gonna harvest. But the thing is, even tho all the lower flower's pistils are pretty much all brown, thats what the top of my main cola looks like. 
As you can see, all the foxtails (last spurt of growth in the flowering in my case) still have white pistils. Should i still harvest? or its a bad thing?


----------



## MrPuffPuff (Nov 14, 2013)

Any guesses as to how much longer I got?


----------



## oniscorp (Nov 15, 2013)

Hi fdd2blk,

Please tell me what you think of these 2? This first one is an Afghan and I was hoping I could pick it this weekend




Next up is a different strain - I was told "Crowley OG" but I don't know what it is. I think this one started blooming a few days later than the first:


----------



## CannaBare (Nov 15, 2013)

What do you think? I was going to start a feed reduction of about 500 ppm to flush for a week and harvest next weekend.
Like I said I think they have about a week left!


----------



## Loco5 (Nov 18, 2013)

Week 7 . Not sure if the pics are good enough. How long do you think ?


----------



## Russ3ll (Nov 18, 2013)

Loco5 said:


> Week 7 . Not sure if the pics are good enough. How long do you think ?


Id give it another week I still seealot of white hairs. What strain is that you're growing?


----------



## Loco5 (Nov 18, 2013)

Started 4 Russ. 2 White Widows and 2 bag seeds. The Widows turned out to be males. Hope theses girls treat me right..


----------



## |<roni>| (Nov 22, 2013)

how is this g13 purple haze lookin? got it marked to harvest in the few days, she lookin ready?


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 22, 2013)

looks yummy


----------



## jaelones (Nov 27, 2013)

What do you think FDD? The middle is the most recent 1, sorry my camera sucks


----------



## dannyboy602 (Nov 28, 2013)

I think he would say you have a little while left to go. I know I would.


----------



## swantip (Nov 29, 2013)

51 days into flowering,sativa dominant with indica *traits,3 plants.*
All of the leaves are turning yellow and i am a bit nervous, how long do i have? how long does it take for the hairs to change colour?most of the trichomes are milky,how long is the average of seeing first ambers from this point?


----------



## Smokin Joker (Dec 15, 2013)

Akorn freebie from herbies day 40 of flower. Think I got 15-20 days

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ashley2times (Dec 15, 2013)

Skunk #1 and durban poiso. 1st 2/3 r sk


----------



## Tazztazz (Dec 19, 2013)

can anyone tell me if there look ready going on the 8week 2maro thanks View attachment 2933994View attachment 2933998View attachment 2933999View attachment 2934000View attachment 2934001


----------



## HPS400power (Dec 19, 2013)

As long as you can see the white hairs you have 10 to 14 days to go...look for the white hairs to pull back in and the overall bud to look like its slightly dying off...how corn and plants look in fall when their season is complete. IMO


----------



## Green Thumb MN (Dec 19, 2013)

My Pineapple Chunk plant on day 40 of flower. Looks like 3-4 weeks more?

400watts LED

100watt T5 floro


----------



## Propagator420 (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone mind giving me an estimated harvest time frame? These pics were at day 49.





Thanks! Leaves are really starting to yellow up and die off. She is at day 54 today from light switch. (Can upload updated pictures if needed)


----------



## AlGore (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello!!



6 Blueberry Clones.
Vegged for 5 weeks under 400W MH, 18/6.
Have been on 12/12 for 54 days total. Under 400w MH for first 7 days of 12/12. And 400w HPS for past 47 days.


----------



## Rj2120 (Dec 20, 2013)

Here is my Sour Jack plant. In 2 days will be week 10 of flowering. What do you think??


----------



## CatnipLover (Dec 20, 2013)

Hello everybody! Nice topic! I'm a newbie, and this is my first grow ever. This is my oldest girl, and she's been flowering for only 5 weeks, although she vegetated for 8 full weeks. I hope these pictures are clear enough for you to help me! They're all from the same plant, only showing different spots. This one has been moving much faster than the others, so I thought I'd ask to make sure. Oh and as for the strain, I really wouldn't know, it came along with the weed we got. I live in a sub-equatorial zone, if that's any help.

Thanks in advance


----------



## rtrfisher (Dec 20, 2013)

Flowering for 9 weeks....at the end of 5 weeks I realized it was possibly nut locked and flushed....so lost about a week to 10 days I guess. Soil grow under 400w HPS. How much longer do I have? I was going to flush in a day or two and harvest in about 10-14 days...3rd pic is about 3" down from top cola....4th is top cola and 5th is lower branch... The strain is CH9's Cluster.


----------



## CatnipLover (Jan 2, 2014)

Hi everyone! It's been awhile since the most experienced users have been replying, so I started browsing through older posts. I found an article which can help many people out there - it surely made things clearer for me, so I just thought I'd repost it.
Peace! 

http://tehbosh.blogspot.com.br/2010/04/harvest-time-or-is-it.html


----------



## rocpilefsj (Jan 2, 2014)

CatnipLover said:


> Hi everyone! It's been awhile since the most experienced users have been replying, so I started browsing older posts. I found an article which can help many people out there - it surely made things clearer for me, so I just thought I'd repost it.
> Peace!
> 
> http://tehbosh.blogspot.com.br/2010/04/harvest-time-or-is-it.html


That post was taken from rollitup if you read at the bottom of the page of the link you supplied.

The actual thread from SpruceZeus: https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


----------



## CatnipLover (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes, sorry if I wasn't clear enough, but I did say I was browsing through older posts... then I found it.


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 3, 2014)

so how much longer?


----------



## kindnug (Jan 4, 2014)

more than a month


----------



## jojodancer10 (Jan 4, 2014)

Double budded my rambo kush.thc is milky.I guess I'll let them go another 4-6 weeks


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll keep checking the trichs. But I'm still a newbie so guidance is welcome. Sorry some of the bud shots are useless.

White Widow or Critical (feminized ceeds from Royal Queen, probably the latter) 38 days from flower *[38 days from flowering appearing at all tops]*
In peatmoss/perlite/vermiculite w DynaGro 9-3-6 from sprout





Afghan (Buy Dutch ) in super soil (Roots Org base). 58 days from flower.





Sleestack x Skunk (Fem. freebie from Sea of...) in supersoil. 58 days from flower.









Royal Thai (from Spliff) in supersoil. 60 days from flower.






White Widow or Critical (feminized from Royal Queen, possibly the former) 53 days from flower
In peatmoss/perlite/vermiculite w DynaGro 9-3-6 from sprout. CalMag and Dynagro 7-9-5 booster feeds after def. symptoms.




Any thoughts are very welcome.


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 9, 2014)

As 2 weeks old feminized ceedlings I accidentally poisoned 4 girls with too much vinegar (late Sept), they were runts for a good 2 weeks following, thought maybe they were permanently stunted. They recovered, topped them w variation of UB's method around Nov 12, supercropped the main branches outwards once or twice each, applied very little training to keep them down, the bathroom tub has limited space as veg room and the 11 + weeks of veg time even using only 23w CFLs began to crowd (partly because 3 of the tops were grown as clones in their own small pots). Timed the move to 12/12 to flower around Jan 1, so they're now 9 days of flowering. There are 4 now, grown exclusively with Dyna Gro 9-3-6 since their cotys ran out of food (plus 1/4 tsp/gal of protekt in all water, same rate as 9-3-6 they've received), flowering under 600 or 400 HPS.

Ready yet ?!


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 9, 2014)

Not sure what strain this one is, it's not the AK48 it was supposed to be, probably a random hybrid or mutant or messy breeding room?

Reacted negatively to supersoil, major nitrogen toxicity almost immediately, left it, plain water as needed same as all the other plants that responded fabulously.

Threatened to overgrow my space the second week into flowering, so tied it up and trained it a bit, don't care, don't want to kill it, make some kief or hash probably. 

As mentioned, duster, the rest have responded to supersoil like mother's milk.


No idea how this one's gonna show itself as ready, it's 58 days into flowering (65 from 12/12).


----------



## BygonEra (Jan 9, 2014)

^ How long have the plants in the first post been flowering? Looks like they just started... I'd guess another month at the very least. 

For the plant on the bottom, sorry man, it's fucked... Lol I had a plant that I killed that looked very similar. I let it go until every last leaf crisped up. I noticed that trich maturity wasn't really going so well but I left it in hopes it could mature a little longer. I think when they reach this point (zero healthy fan leaves) it's a lost cause and you may as well chop 'er down and make some hash.


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 9, 2014)

^Yeah, I was just messing around, they're only 9 days since flowering started (16 days since 12/12). I was showing them to duster, and didn't think anyone read this thread for advice any more.
You are right about its potential - last 3 trees I grew from the same breeder took forever and never really fully matured, though I got a bunch of (not primo) bud from 2 and the other like a pound of bud I'll probably make into hash.







I have two around 40 days, four at around 60 days, four at ~9 days, and the mutant also at near 60 days.
Current:






From my last (my first) grow, the oddball tree - took 4 months before I cut, flower from July 26 to around Nov 30 when I finally cut her down (about a lb of sour mids - I turned 140 g into around 14 g of kief/almost hash) - she is in background here behind my new fence-tree mutant (or mistreated baby if you prefer).


----------



## Moto42024 (Jan 9, 2014)

I also purchased some boveda 62% packs so once there done being cured I'll just cut the buds and toss them in the mason jars with the boveda 62% what do you think is it done or until a few more days?


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 9, 2014)

^Maybe pic 7, 8, and then pic 10 may be closest after that. The others a week or more more?

But don't listen to me, I came here looking for advice on 4 a little bit further along than yours and got nothing so far.

Good luck !

[and I wouldn't just cut and jar even with a dozen packs in a jar - give them a bit of dry time (maybe even min. a week with buds larger than a soda can).]


----------



## Moto42024 (Jan 10, 2014)

Thanks for your help guys but I found out I had a few nutters poking out from one of my pics I posted, felt like a slap in the face anyway already hung up and curing until Sunday or Tuesday afternoon... then sticking them in a tray and moving them around until they are fully dried and as far as curing them in trays for about a week will transfer them to mason jars with boveda packs of 62%


----------



## Nc87 (Jan 11, 2014)

How many days should I let this one go? Been on 12 12 for 41 days.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## 8176playgolf (Jan 11, 2014)

View attachment 2959474

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 13, 2014)

The same RQS White Widow from post 9556, one week later.

Minus three bigest buds, and tried new pics by putting loupe against camera lens for close ups, that friggin worked !

Still don't know if it's fully matured - I chopped the three main colas so far (after three days of hanging in closet they weighed 58g so I'm pretty happy, since about half the total buds are still on growing plant).



Around 63 days from flowering at all tops.










Still not seeing much amber, just a few, one here and there.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 13, 2014)

5-10 days would be my guess


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks !

!!


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 13, 2014)

8176playgolf said:


> View attachment 2959474View attachment 2959495View attachment 2959497View attachment 2959497View attachment 2959495
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Rollitup mobile app



Pic 3 looks like those might be nanners sprouting. I am by no means an expert eye.


----------



## kindnug (Jan 13, 2014)

It is nanner, I'd cut it down now(for my hashpile); but you can always just pluck them off, and hope they were sterile.


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 13, 2014)

^thanks kindnug, better to learn to spot them on someone else's plant than my own, glad you confirmed my eye. Hopefully playgolf sees this.


----------



## duster74 (Jan 13, 2014)

I'd also only give it a few more days. Nice looking plant!


----------



## highashell123 (Jan 15, 2014)

Heres a few pics of my babies, ive ran them 7weeks and 3days since turning lights to 12/12


My plan is to keep em going for 1-2more weeks or more if needed.

Id rather do em a few days extra if needed since i wanna max my yield.



Heres a few pics after the lights are off

Grapefruit

http://imgur.com/M0NBbXq


Blue hash

http://imgur.com/Wd3Or6N


----------



## highashell123 (Jan 21, 2014)

New pic 8weeks and 2days from switching to 12/12.

Blue hash

Http://imgur.com/x0iv4gU

Grapefruit

http://imgur.com/MPSq9Ex


----------



## Macto (Jan 22, 2014)

#1#2#3 Day 48 12/12 how long do you guys think? Happy Growing


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 22, 2014)

At least another 7 based on the white pistils. Probably more than 14 but hate to be bearer of bad news. But as you know I'm not that experienced with my own grows, just based on pics and RIU.

I'm about the same stage on 2 of mine now, waiting is major pain in butt.

This is a week ago, and buds have puffed up, but the white pistils stubbornly remain. Just a bit of amber if I search hard, none on the buds yet.


----------



## Macto (Jan 22, 2014)

growbig78 your girls look incredible! what kind of strain is she?? More feedback for my plants harvest date would be great! first grow >_< I'm thinking at the most 14 days @[email protected]


----------



## growbig78 (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Macto, nice of you to say so. Every day I visit my room with like 7 plants in flower, and I stare at that one in purple. First plant I've grown that went purple, it is so very cool to look at. It's more yellow, and some of those dk purple leaves are drying out at tips so it's not as near perfect as a week (the pics) or 2 weeks ago (my av).

Indoor Mix from Royal Queen, which is WW or Critical, think it's their *Critical. * They don't mention any phenotypes but they still might have some, and it's my first Critical (or WW if that's how it turns out).

That pic was 50 days from flowering (RQ's Crit. is estimated 7 wk), turns out I took pics on Sunday not a week ago (sure felt like it). I'll post new pics tomorrow for input.

This is other girl in 1 week or so range - also Royal Queen, the "Special Queen #1". It's skimpy, I'm lucky if I get the 50g they say it should (ya know, moved to 12/12 after shortest veg, around 30 days of actual veg with a few nodes, right after preflowers show or alternating notes).

Thought about putting pics in "Frostiest" thread but I don't really think it's the frostiest. Still very sugary, for me I mean !

The SQ1 is 51 days from flower (Sunday pics also) and they say an 8 week (56 day) plant.


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 22, 2014)

Macto said:


> #1View attachment 2970746View attachment 2970749#2View attachment 2970751View attachment 2970752#3View attachment 2970753View attachment 2970754 Day 48 12/12 how long do you guys think? Happy Growing


Macto,

Not long buddy  she might be ready by day 56, but if you let her go a bit longer maybe two, two and half weeks she would be in prestige mode haha


----------



## Macto (Jan 22, 2014)

growbig78 they're beautiful! I need an inline fan so i can optimize my plants, and show pheno!!! can't wait to get that good @[email protected] Thank you aCiDjEsUs I'll do my best to remain patient!


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jan 22, 2014)

Macto, btw very nice looking ladies you got there  let us know how they taste in few weeks


----------



## Macto (Jan 31, 2014)

View attachment 2980318View attachment 2980320View attachment 2980321 this is from 1 plant, the others are headed the same direction it seems, should i flush and get ready for harvest?? she's getting yellow and idk if they can make it without sugar leaves, thanks everyone.


----------



## Dabolili (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi everyone . How much longer for this one ? it's Critical Kali Mist from Delicious


----------



## Jordant111 (Feb 8, 2014)

Not sure what happened to your girls but I doubt that they will make it to harvest. Looks a little Burnt to me, better luck next time!


----------



## kindnug (Feb 8, 2014)

Crispy fried...

Good luck getting anything worth harvesting!
Sorry, but your leaves will be dead before the buds swell + something went very wrong (high heat/overwatering/or overfert.)


----------



## areyoukind (Feb 9, 2014)

What kinda fert were you using? She is fried and you were still out atleast 4 weeks till harvest.


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi people my plants are at 25 days of flower how long do you think till there done , its an unknown strain that I think looks to be sativa 70 /30 indica also 1 in there is a full indica pheno of the same strain I was told by the person I got cuttings from
However he can't name the strain


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 10, 2014)

Bumpity bump


----------



## tennisstoner (Feb 10, 2014)

Any ideas on this one?


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

Wait til all pistils recede then chop


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> Wait til all pistils recede then chop


Can we see your vag again?

I thought we ran you off.....


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

But seriously now, good for you for coming back...Thick skin gets you far in RIU.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

Metasynth said:


> Can we see your vag again?
> 
> I thought we ran you off.....


I think once is enough. You did run me off but i no longer give a fuck.


----------



## tennisstoner (Feb 11, 2014)

Not giving a fuck is the way to be.


----------



## forest42 (Feb 11, 2014)

now? it's in week 12of flower
i have a 60-150 power scope and when i cut a pice of leaf and inspect i see a handful of amber...


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

I want to see some vagina pics..


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> I want to see some vagina pics..


 well I'm pretty sure they deleted that post. but thats what assholes get for flaming a chick for posing as a dude when she has a tampon in. yes, I did.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm sorry, they thought I was a dude posing as a chick.


----------



## Metasynth (Feb 11, 2014)

mensabarbie said:


> well I'm pretty sure they deleted that post. but thats what assholes get for flaming a chick for posing as a dude when she has a tampon in. yes, I did.


Yes, you certainly did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Feb 11, 2014)

Its cool just pm me the pic and we can all get on with our lives!


----------



## LockedOutOfHeaven (Feb 12, 2014)

@forest- check trichs on buds not leaf.


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 12, 2014)

not ready. note the white pistils still protruding? wait til those recede like....


----------



## Macto (Feb 13, 2014)

^ nice plants


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

How long for these buddy, now in week 6


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 13, 2014)

I personally think in about 3-4weeks?


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Feb 13, 2014)

How about these Herijuana plants on day 60 of flowering?

View attachment 2993592View attachment 2993593View attachment 2993594View attachment 2993595View attachment 2993596View attachment 2993597


----------



## Macto (Feb 13, 2014)

^ im no expert but i'd say another week, nice girls!


----------



## Dabolili (Feb 13, 2014)

kindnug said:


> Crispy fried...
> 
> Good luck getting anything worth harvesting!
> Sorry, but your leaves will be dead before the buds swell + something went very wrong (high heat/overwatering/or overfert.)


yes it did . I'm still a noob so lesson learned . gonna be more careful next time . using FF trio 
I've harvested , dried and is being cured now . tastes great in my Magic Flight vaporizer. Joints are kinda harsh ... this plant had a lot of potential ..but I fucked it up. oh well Moving on..
 2oz after drying for 5 days ( there was more but I ran out of room to hang )
*Will curing for couple of weeks make it any better ? the buds were crispy like a mofo *


----------



## wdk420 (Feb 13, 2014)

Dabolili said:


> yes it did . I'm still a noob so lesson learned . gonna be more careful next time . using FF trio
> I've harvested , dried and is being cured now . tastes great in my Magic Flight vaporizer. Joints are kinda harsh ... this plant had a lot of potential ..but I fucked it up. oh well Moving on..
> View attachment 2993861 2oz after drying for 5 days ( there was more but I ran out of room to hang )
> *Will curing for couple of weeks make it any better ? the buds were crispy like a mofo *


Over dried then, you can cure and remove some harshness of the smoke in my experience


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

WalterWhite420 said:


> How about these Herijuana plants on day 60 of flowering?
> 
> View attachment 2993592View attachment 2993593View attachment 2993594View attachment 2993595View attachment 2993596View attachment 2993597


i see a lot of clear trichomes. If you want a more indica result, let them go til you have more amber trichs than clear or cloudy. if you want a more sativa result, chop them when they start turning cloudy like 50/50 clear / cloudy


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 14, 2014)

if its an 8 week strain (7 days times 8 weeks is 56 days) i let them go about 4-5 days into week nine while feeding them basically water. I let the plants yellow out as it robs the leaves for nutrients that I am no longer providing. this gets the chlorophyll out which gives plants that hay/grass smell. it also helps it burn down to a white ash. I have noticed that lettting 8 week strains go into the ninth week gives me more time to flush to get all the nutrients metabollised. it also seems to give the plants an extra window of time where they really seem to bulk up. I chopped my girls today because the colas were starting to develop little braided nipples on top, messing up the 'look'. I shopped so that would not continue and I am at day 61 in the ninth week. 

chop when you have:
`receded/drying/orange/non-white hairs (pistils)
`majority cloudy or amber trichs
`yellowing leaves


----------



## kindnug (Feb 14, 2014)

That herijuana is done unless he likes smokin' yellow sugar leaves.
I see a few ambers, but mostly cloudy/clear.

It's hard to remove yellow leaves that are inside the bud + they taste horrible.
If you didn't know Trichomes will change color during your cure also!

Some clear will turn cloudy, some of the cloudy will turn amber, and some of the amber(@chop) will turn red or dark after 2 months in a jar.


----------



## WalterWhite420 (Feb 14, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That herijuana is done unless he likes smokin' yellow sugar leaves.
> I see a few ambers, but mostly cloudy/clear.
> 
> It's hard to remove yellow leaves that are inside the bud + they taste horrible.
> ...


I prefer more of an up high dominated by THC instead of CBN. I'll cut them today or tomorrow.

The leaves are yellowing a bit, and the smell and stickyness are very strong. I clipped a small bud for a quick-dry sample. I'll be trying it later today, if it's dry by then. And with this low humidity, it may very well dry in just a few hours.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 15, 2014)

Hi all! What do you think of this one? How much longer? Cut 'em now?




This is a closeup of the same bud.


----------



## kindnug (Feb 15, 2014)

C99 is supposed to be done in ~55 days + have a head high, so I'm guessing your @ the sweet spot.


----------



## Jcon420 (Feb 16, 2014)

good enough to get idea

@ 8 weeks Humboldt bluedream


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 16, 2014)

Looks skunky mucky. Seriously looks good


----------



## kindnug (Feb 16, 2014)

3-4 more weeks on that HSO Blue Dream


----------



## Macto (Feb 17, 2014)

that blue dream <3


----------



## tallstraw (Feb 17, 2014)

The problem with asking people of a strain is done, is that the answer is subjective. If you like a more stone, you have to hope the plant gets more stoney when more tricks turn amber. Really you only know what characteristics the plant will show when tricks turn different colors is by growing, cloning and taking it different length. Or just staggering your harvest. My buddy just harvested his purple diesel, receding red hairs basically withered away, dense buds, and a decent amount of amber trichs. The plant to the right his space queen, is spitting white hairs, left and right, but trichs are amber and cloudy. So pistils are no indicator, and trichs aren't congruent with how the rest of the plant should look. The truth is, there is no right answer; but there are wrong ones. Under developed trich head sizes are wrong. Swollen heads are the minimum indicator. DJ Short recommends all clear trichs if I remember right. Different breeders say different things. This isn't a one size fits all. The answers are subjective to what fits your wants and needs, and how the plants ccharacteristics are displayed. 

Otherwise the best people can tell you is a generic answer you could have looked up yourself. Unless of course you have a clone, and the grew the same cut as well personally, and can tell you what to do.


----------



## millyy (Feb 17, 2014)

I am on day 65 with my lowryder #2..when should i begin to flush them and chop?

View attachment 2997818View attachment 2997819View attachment 2997820View attachment 2997821



Thanks!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

millyy said:


> I am on day 65 with my lowryder #2..when should i begin to flush them and chop?
> 
> View attachment 2997818View attachment 2997819View attachment 2997820View attachment 2997821
> 
> ...


I am having a hard time telling from the photos. Bud #3 looks like it is foxtailing on the side toward the light and like a frightened porcupine on the other side. Am I seeing it correctly?


----------



## millyy (Feb 17, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> I am having a hard time telling from the photos. Bud #3 looks like it is foxtailing on the side toward the light and like a frightened porcupine on the other side. Am I seeing it correctly?


Yeah i was having a hard time getting good pictures... its day 65 so i was thinking its getting pretty close.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

millyy said:


> Yeah i was having a hard time getting good pictures... its day 65 so i was thinking its getting pretty close.


IMHO they are close if a large percent of the pistils (not looking at fox tails) have receded and yellowed a little... Different varieties can look different when ready and I have never grown Low Ryders... but I would let them grow for a few more days, then check again to see if they have visibly matured or still filling and look about the same.... maybe harvest then if they are maturing. You have an ideal harvest window of maybe 7-10 days and I do not think you are quite in it yet.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

millyy said:


> Yeah i was having a hard time getting good pictures... its day 65 so i was thinking its getting pretty close.


Oh, I thought I would mention that I picked quite a few buds from my grow that looked ready but the side of the bud away from the light still had quite a few green pistils and had not filled out as much. I'll pick 'em like that. IMO when picking always look at the sunny side.


----------



## millyy (Feb 17, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> Oh, I thought I would mention that I picked quite a few buds from my grow that looked ready but the side of the bud away from the light still had green pistils and were not filled out. I'll pick 'em like that. IMO when picking always look at the sunny side.


Thanks for the help, do you think it would be good to start flushing them now? the top part/cola looks pretty good, but the small popcorn size buds at the bottom still need a few more days it seems. If i flush for a week or so, then it may be time to harvest?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

millyy said:


> Thanks for the help, do you think it would be good to start flushing them now? the top part/cola looks pretty good, but the small popcorn size buds at the bottom still need a few more days it seems. If i flush for a week or so, then it may be time to harvest?


IMO go for it! You should get some great bud! As for the popcorn if they still don't look pickable I have read that shutting off the lights completely and not watering for several days or a week will tric out the popcorn...fatten them up a little. I haven't tried it yet but it wouldn't cost anything to do it.


----------



## millyy (Feb 17, 2014)

MuckyDucky said:


> IMO go for it! You should get some great bud! As for the popcorn if they still don't look pickable I have read that shutting off the lights completely and not watering for several days or a week will tric out the popcorn...fatten them up a little. I haven't tried it yet but it wouldn't cost anything to do it.


yeah thats true, I really just care about the main cola anyway lol. Alright, well ill start flushing tomorrow! then in a week or so i will harvest, i can't wait!

I appreciate all the help


----------



## arson420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys wanna see about these GDP...Roughly 50 days. I know to look for the trichs but just want to get a general idea of how far I am along.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

arson420 said:


> Hey guys wanna see about these GDP...Roughly 50 days. I know to look for the trichs but just want to get a general idea of how far I am along.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997980 View attachment 2997983View attachment 2997985View attachment 2997988



They look great Arson! I don't see many green pistils standing and they look full. If they were mine I would be cleaning my clippers and finding my rubber gloves.


----------



## arson420 (Feb 17, 2014)

Wow hard to believe...I am so ready ill take a close look at the trichomes if i see any amber ill chop them in the mornin...thanks!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 17, 2014)

Good idea Arson. Only 50 days... that pretty early and I do not know how long GDP is suppose to take but it looks like it has a lot of trichs and almost all of the pistils have withered and changed color. 

IMHO Look close but don't wait for too many amber trichs..


----------



## mensabarbie (Feb 17, 2014)

My friend runs GDP for 60 days. I hv smoked it and it was bomb


----------



## Pachooka (Feb 17, 2014)

Fruity Chronic Juice.


----------



## millyy (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey, i posted yesterday but i got some better pictures so you can better tell... It is day 66, and i flushed it for the first time today!




I was going to cut the lights off tomorrow or thursday for 3 days then chop them. let me know! 
thanks!


----------



## stokedspade (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks to me likes it is ripe. If I was you I'd get to cutting it soon. That's just my opinion though the only way to really tell is through a scope.


----------



## goathammer (Feb 18, 2014)

How about this just starting trimming scared cutting to early


----------



## MuckyDucky (Feb 18, 2014)

goathammer said:


> View attachment 2999146How about this just starting trimming scared cutting to early


Did you check it with a scope? IMHO If you're concerned about cutting too early hang that one up for a few days till it gets crisp on the outside. It does not look like you are harvesting late... you still have a good cut window... so a few more days should be ok. Then check the bud you hung... use a scope, check the color and firmness. IMHO I can tell more after it has been cut for a few days by checking and comparing to the fresh cut.


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 18, 2014)

When can I harvest my baby?


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 18, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Liddle (Feb 19, 2014)

Alpha8303 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


id say you still have a few more weeks


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 19, 2014)

Yeah 3 weeks


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks, it sute flowers long.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 19, 2014)

Its good cause more bud but bad cause more mental anguish while you wait hahaha


----------



## paparov (Feb 20, 2014)

Hello, anyone who knows when this Think Different will be ready? Its at day 65 from popping out of the ground and the last week many of its leaves have become yellow and more pistils are getting brown. Thank you in advance!


----------



## wood780 (Feb 20, 2014)

is she looking ready this weekend will be the end of 8 weeks its my first plant


----------



## kindnug (Feb 20, 2014)

Possibly...If those white hairs recede + trichome are mostly cloudy

By the weekend it could be ready, or maybe a few days longer.


----------



## wood780 (Feb 20, 2014)

Trichs mostly cloudy but no amber yet


----------



## Father Ramirez (Feb 20, 2014)

Very pretty! This remains an inexact science, and a personal choice. I prefer a more psychoactive high, with less pain relieving and sleep inducing properties. So I harvest when only a few caps are showing amber. But the real test is to vape or smoke some and decide. Remember trichomes continue to mature after harvest. It is partly genetic, and partly growing conditions that contribute to a plant's medicinal character.


----------



## Father Ramirez (Feb 20, 2014)

Mostly genetic, I should have said.


----------



## WutUpCuuuz (Feb 21, 2014)

Hey all, just wanted to get everyone's opinion on my mystery plant. It's my first attempt at growing... this plant had very humble beginnings. Planted in a styrofoam cup in MiracleGrow topsoil mix (yea I know, I was a noob), transplanted 20 days later in a 5-gal bucket with a good mix of mushroom compost, peat moss, and that MiracleGrow stuff. Mixed some coffee grounds in there too, not a whole lot (and I'm glad I didn't because they got a little nitrogen-burnt early on). I didn't keep as detailed a log as I would have liked to, didn't account for all the times it was topped/cropped.

Planted on 11-8
Sprouted 11-12
Measured 3" on 11-18
Measured 4" on 11-25
Replanted @ 4" on 11-28
Topped on 12-1 <-- first top/crop, all the others are undocumented
Flower cycle started 12-15 @ 7:30pm, measures 8" tall/10" wide
Measured 13"x12.5"x15" on 12-24
Measured 15 5/8" tall on 1-9
Measured 16" tall on 2-4

As of late, she hasn't been getting any taller or wider, the buds have just been growing. I have no idea what strain this is, just a lucky seed in a sack I smoked that I'm hoping can change my immediate financial outlook from doom n' gloom to rays of sunshine ;-P Any thoughts on the trichomes? They're all mostly milky it looks, but some may be starting to turn. I read in one of the sticky posts that they begin to turn on the leaves first... true? false?
I can only speculate that whatever strain this is, it's got some form of purp in it... unless the color was induced by the cold snap we had a few weeks ago. Temperatures got down in the high-40s on some nights (where the plant is, it was single digits outside... this house doesn't hold heat very well, but I've done the best I can with what I can afford/scavenge). Thanks for your time guys, I'll be sure to post again when I've got this OG Kush going strong ... gonna try out some UVB's and CO2 (if I can afford it) on that ;-P


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 23, 2014)

How many weeks left I think 4 or 5 any opinionsView attachment 3003280


----------



## Whojabless (Feb 23, 2014)

today is day 79 in bloom. Strain is headband. been flushing for 8 days so far....how much longer ya think? im in coco and was planning on doing a 48 hour dark period as well....any thoughts?


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 25, 2014)

Today is day 60 of flowering. How long to go you think?


----------



## Kush Push (Feb 25, 2014)

She's turning purple at day 60 what do you think


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks good, lets smoke!

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chrslp (Feb 26, 2014)

Day 35 bloom
First two pics are a local breeders strain. From their site: 
The strain was originally first crossed with Big Bud from Canada. Pineapple was later introduced to the lineage and was pollunated by an unknown purple variety, followed by the tried and true blue dream. Well after this strain had been established it was then mixed with a cross of Blue Dream X Black Garlic (which consists of both Oaxacan & Afghani) . This mix contains 85-90% Bilo X Bilo & 10-15% Bilo X (Blue Dream X Black Garlic).

And the last pic is Jacks Cleaner 2 from TGA.

FFOF soil
FF Nutes

Thoughts?


----------



## Organic Toker (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey peepz,

This is my sativa dominant strain (I believe). Planted in August, Flowering phase started at December 28th. I know the bud looks small, but you know am happy. Confused about the THC in Trichomes. Some are still hollow or not colored. 80% of the pistils are red and some ar e going into the calyx. 

Words of wisdom may be shed please 

View attachment 3007765View attachment 3007766View attachment 3007767View attachment 3007768View attachment 3007769

Last pic makes me go LMAO 

Happy growing fellows, have a good time giving back to mother Earth.

Love & Peace,

Toker.


----------



## Gmz (Feb 27, 2014)

Does my half a g look ready ?


----------



## Alpha8303 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## chibzilla (Feb 28, 2014)

Gmz said:


> Does my half a g look ready ?
> 
> View attachment 3008211View attachment 3008212


hahahah best


----------



## charface (Feb 28, 2014)

When my plants are done get ahold of me.


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

chibzilla said:


> hahahah best


Is that the name of the strain or the yield your hoping for?


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

charface said:


> When my plants are done get ahold of me.


Hahaha. Classic mate


----------



## Gmz (Feb 28, 2014)

chibzilla said:


> hahahah best


I chopped that fat bitch down this morning, I actually got a little over 2gs WOO! Quadrupled my expectations fuck yes

The name of the strain was Special Queen, after seeing her attractive little buds I got a little sad and regretful that I didn't grow her out bigger.

The smell of her was very nostalgic to me, It reminded me of when I first smoked.. No idea what the strain was but I got fucked up and was feeling it even the next day. These tiny little buds are pretty frosty tho, I ground up a few buds and the inside of my grinder was coated with blonde dust .



Hell no did I hang dry 2gs

Pretty good smoke to be honest..... Will probably buy some of these beans in the future this one was a freebie, love the smell extremely skunky and high feel spaced out. Royal Queen Special Queen


----------



## Liddle (Feb 28, 2014)

lol did it dry instantly soon as you cut it off the stalk haha


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

Lmfao must have hahahaha


----------



## Gmz (Feb 28, 2014)

helllssss ya she was ready to smoke within minutes


----------



## jebcorlis (Feb 28, 2014)

Gmz said:


> helllssss ya she was ready to smoke within minutes


Hahaha been other before mate haha


----------



## Gmz (Mar 1, 2014)

For real tho, when you guys think these will be done? They're looking pretty rough, I was thinking around 2 more weeks

Big Buddha's Blue Cheese Day 53 -



Reserva Privada's Kandy Kush Freebie Day 56 -


----------



## Ronin970 (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment 3010735View attachment 3010736View attachment 3010739View attachment 3010741
Hi, these are soil grown Lemondrop @60 days.
seeing some amber trichs..maybe 20 percent.
been flushing for 2 weeks...
how many days left?
Thanks!


----------



## city38 (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 2, 2014)

city38 said:


> View attachment 3010991View attachment 3010998View attachment 3010988View attachment 3010995


I'd wait until those hairs recede.


----------



## city38 (Mar 2, 2014)

Its day 62, strain is a cross between og and blue cheese, how far does the hairs recede


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 2, 2014)

city38 said:


> Its day 62, strain is a cross between og and blue cheese, how far does the hairs recede


Hey city08. The pistils will shrink and lay down on the buds more. Your first bud picture looks like a very upset porcupine. Picture one that is very calm and relaxed or maybe one that just had a Curly Perm.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 2, 2014)

Ronin970 said:


> View attachment 3010735View attachment 3010736View attachment 3010739View attachment 3010741
> Hi, these are soil grown Lemondrop @60 days.
> seeing some amber trichs..maybe 20 percent.
> been flushing for 2 weeks...
> ...


IMHO you are very close...They look great. I have chopped them when they look like that. You could maybe wait up to a week or 2 and get more volume but you can loose quality if you wait too long... a few more days or a week maybe?


----------



## Ronin970 (Mar 2, 2014)

Thanks,
Just don't want to overcook 'm.


----------



## Killer Sativa (Mar 2, 2014)

20% Amber I would chop that means 20% of your THC is gone and more to come....





Ronin970 said:


> View attachment 3010735View attachment 3010736View attachment 3010739View attachment 3010741
> Hi, these are soil grown Lemondrop @60 days.
> seeing some amber trichs..maybe 20 percent.
> been flushing for 2 weeks...
> ...


----------



## candylime12 (Mar 4, 2014)

This is pics from just one of my plants she looks really close with in a week maybe two to me.. The tric. S look cloudy to light amber
I'm just trying to decide weather or not to start flushing... thanks


----------



## Killer Sativa (Mar 4, 2014)

based on the second pic you have about 2-3 weeks left with all those eager white hairs.


----------



## chiefsirbong420 (Mar 5, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/760592-new-setup-tell-me-what-62.html

good day fellas. the link above is my 1st grow. and i am in 7 week of flowering today. im wondering if anybpdy can stop by and check it out on how much more i got to go.. the Strain is White Widow. all CFL bulbs. Soil grow.  

if nobody stops by thank you for your time anyway

happy growing and happy farming


----------



## Bud life (Mar 7, 2014)

4 days into a 2 week flush.
am I a little early or am I just about there?

Fast and vast,canna coco,day 66 and it's meant to be 8 weeks.


----------



## Ghrimm (Mar 9, 2014)

Day 53 of flower. Think it will be ready in 3 days or should i wait for 9 weeks?
View attachment 3018323


----------



## candylime12 (Mar 10, 2014)

These buds seem to be the least mature of the rest .. most of my lower buds are I'd say 60 percent red hair... The tric.s look cloudy/ amber... let me know.. could ya tag me in the response pls so I know ur talking to me thanks


----------



## Thecouchlock (Mar 10, 2014)

Ghrimm said:


> Day 53 of flower. Think it will be ready in 3 days or should i wait for 9 weeks?
> View attachment 3018323


Not even close to ready! wait 9 weeks!


----------



## Alpha8303 (Mar 11, 2014)

When do you guys think this will be ready?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Alpha8303 (Mar 11, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Alpha8303 (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 3019592

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## lionroard (Mar 11, 2014)

Thanks for the awesome help. Please give a yes or no on this guy. It is a Sativa variant of Purplewreck


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Mar 11, 2014)

if your plants fan leaves are green and they dont look like the fall colors that you see in october and november they need more time, if 80-90 of your pisitils are not brown and receded into the bud they need more time, if you look at the trichomes with a WHITE light and they are clear you need more time.


----------



## lionroard (Mar 11, 2014)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> if your plants fan leaves are green and they dont look like the fall colors that you see in october and november
> 
> 
> > How definitive is this ?


----------



## Gmz (Mar 11, 2014)

lionroard said:


> igothydrotoneverywhere said:
> 
> 
> > if your plants fan leaves are green and they dont look like the fall colors that you see in october and november
> ...


----------



## redeyedfrog (Mar 12, 2014)

Ok this has me a bit perplexed, I have big beautiful buds, most of my pistils are orange and curled, my leaves around my buds are curled, and the calyxes are all swollen. My trichs well I would expect a much better dusting and I'm about 80-90% opaque and a few clear and virtually no amber. My past experience by lookin at it says pick but I'm waiting for trichs lol and my fan leaves are good (not dying)so I'm thinking wait.
what do you guys think? It's my first outdoor grow, am I just antsy or what?


----------



## city38 (Mar 12, 2014)

Day 72, tri's opaque, couple amber not many


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Mar 13, 2014)

Gmz said:


> lionroard said:
> 
> 
> > igothydrotoneverywhere said:
> ...


----------



## igothydrotoneverywhere (Mar 13, 2014)

OTE=redeyedfrog;10306039]View attachment 3020593Ok this has me a bit perplexed, I have big beautiful buds, most of my pistils are orange and curled, my leaves around my buds are curled, and the calyxes are all swollen. My trichs well I would expect a much better dusting and I'm about 80-90% opaque and a few clear and virtually no amber. My past experience by lookin at it says pick but I'm waiting for trichs lol and my fan leaves are good (not dying)so I'm thinking wait.
what do you guys think? It's my first outdoor grow, am I just antsy or what?[/QUOTE]


antsy, I would say cut your nitrogen and start a heavy organic sugar/phospho flush, at this point of the life cycle the plant no longer needs nitrogen, cutting it and giving it the phospho blend will trigger the "fall" response, forcing trichmomes to mature more quickly and buds to change to purty colors. one of the key problems with using synthetic nutrients and cannabis is forcing the plant to grow TOO LONG and then you get hermaphrodites and buds that never mature, because they never get the correct triggers because nitrogen is always in ample supply. this leads into incredibly poor taste as the synthetic nitrogen carries the most terrible flouride smell to the buds. 2 more weeks dude, your dome, nose and your wallet will thank you.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2014)

igothydrotoneverywhere said:


> Let me see the pictures of a mature plant with emerald leaves. I call BS. You quite inexperienced about plant physiology, potency and aroma, obviously. Plants suck nutrients out of their fan leaves mainly NITROGEN which gives the dark green color, in a last ditch effort to reproduce. You will never see an emerald green plant that is as POTENT and TASTY as it can be, EVER. If your plant is fully mature and has amber trichomes with "green leaves"(Im not talking about those withered lime green leaves in your picture) then you are forcing too much nitrogen in at the end of the life cycle and i guarantee your buds will taste like NITROGEN shit. That bud in that picture has AT LEAST another week, more like 3 if you look at how CLEAR the trichs are. The flash in your camera gives the illusion that your trichs are white, but in fact they are clear not even milky yet. Not to mention that is obviously YOUR TOP COLA, the top cola always "looks" ripe the first, but if your top cola is 2 or 3 weeks out like it looks, the undergrowth has another month. You still have white hairs sticking striaght out of TERMINAL COLA?! LMFAO! Get out of here man. I have taken a few thousand pictures of bud for reference, and I have personally harvested over a ton of legal pot in Colorado.
> 
> Nice looking bud though. blue cheese is an all time favorite of mine.


Yep, that's the trouble with the internet.. too much BS from pea pole trying to inflate their deflated egos. Thanks for the enlightenment! 







[HR][/HR]


----------



## Gmz (Mar 13, 2014)

My Northern Lights and Huckleberries were pretty much green till the end of harvest, they tasted and smelt fine. I don't know near enough about plants to be arguing about it  but alls I'm saying is that it doesn't seem like the plant NEEDS to look like the leaves are dying off to determine if the plant is ready to harvest or not.... Plus it's for my personal use, I'm not distributing it in any way so I will harvest when I damn well feel like it


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 13, 2014)

Gmz said:


> My Northern Lights and Huckleberries were pretty much green till the end of harvest, they tasted and smelt fine. I don't know near enough about plants to be arguing about it  but alls _*I'm saying is that it doesn't seem like the plant NEEDS to look like the leaves are dying off to determine if the plant is ready to harvest or not....*_ Plus it's for my personal use, I'm not distributing it in any way so I will harvest when I damn well feel like it


I believe you are right Gmz. On my first soil grows....just learning..... the fan leaves would start dying off early in veg and by the time the buds were ready all of the fan leaves would be yellow or dying.... Not so when I switched to hydro!!.... The bottom leaves don't die now and most of the large leaves on the bud are still green when I harvest. I don't flush before I harvest either.


----------



## Stoned Drifter (Mar 13, 2014)

day 41. seems pretty early doesn't it?


----------



## Bud life (Mar 15, 2014)

What do you think guys that's 2 weeks flushing done I think 1 or 2 more days. What do you think?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 15, 2014)

Bud life said:


> What do you think guys that's 2 weeks flushing done I think 1 or 2 more days. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 3023531
> View attachment 3023530View attachment 3023529


Any time Bud IMHO!


----------



## MuckyDucky (Mar 15, 2014)

Stoned Drifter said:


> day 41. seems pretty early doesn't it?


IMHO you have maybe a week or 2 left. They look great but it doesn't look like the buds have swollen enough yet. You should have some killer weed though!


----------



## weedguru (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Worazas (Mar 17, 2014)

white Siberian, about 60 days into flowering, what do you think?


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 18, 2014)

Worazas said:


> white Siberian, about 60 days into flowering, what do you think?


a month or longer


----------



## rigid94 (Mar 18, 2014)

I've got Blackberry Kush. Day 65 of flower..
I'm thinking another week.. What do you think??


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 19, 2014)

rigid94 said:


> I've got Blackberry Kush. Day 65 of flower..
> I'm thinking another week.. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 3027338 View attachment 3027339 View attachment 3027340


When you think it's done wait 2 more weeks. So, three weeks IMO.


----------



## Nizza (Mar 22, 2014)

how much longer do ya'll think, big bud feminized vision seeds , 44 days into 12/12, before 12/12 i was subtracting 15 mins a day for 24 days to get from 18/6 to 12/12


----------



## XLNUGS (Mar 23, 2014)

Cotton candy approximately 8 weeks into flowering. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dabolili (Mar 24, 2014)

White Widow x Amnesia Haze . 12/12FS. just over 2 months since sprouted. How much longer ?


Thanks


----------



## Beefbisquit (Mar 24, 2014)

Nizza said:


> how much longer do ya'll think, big bud feminized vision seeds , 44 days into 12/12, before 12/12 i was subtracting 15 mins a day for 24 days to get from 18/6 to 12/12


Take a closer pic, can't see the pistils.... Looks close, but need a better pic to really tell. 



XLNUGS said:


> Cotton candy approximately 8 weeks into flowering. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032366


Long white pistils means wait. I'd say 2-3 weeks.




Dabolili said:


> White Widow x Amnesia Haze . 12/12FS. just over 2 months since sprouted. How much longer ?
> 
> View attachment 3032529
> Thanks


At least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## bmw626 (Mar 25, 2014)

Critical Mass - I guesstimated 14 more days. I'm not quite sure when I flowered them, they were leftover clones I was gonna toss, but I made room for them.


----------



## Yodaweed (Mar 27, 2014)

bmw626 said:


> Critical Mass - I guesstimated 14 more days. I'm not quite sure when I flowered them, they were leftover clones I was gonna toss, but I made room for them.


7-10 days then start checking but 14 might be right on.


----------



## Guitar Man (Mar 27, 2014)

kindnug said:


> That herijuana is done unless he likes smokin' yellow sugar leaves.
> I see a few ambers, but mostly cloudy/clear.
> 
> It's hard to remove yellow leaves that are inside the bud + they taste horrible.
> ...


I'm getting ready to chop my lady down and I always come to this Thread for some refreshing. Lot's of good advice in here, but it took me several pages to find a post like this one. Chopping a plant down is not rocket science and all the signals are there if a grower is KISS (Keeping it simple smartypants lol).

An MJ plant is a growing, living organism that has a life span, giving the Human Race a medicine like no other. The buds are what we harvest and we want the most "Bang for our Buck". We also use the left over material to make Hash, Oil, or another type of THC product that we can use in other ways besides through our beloved Bong or Pipe.

IMO, Harvest begins when the seed pops open (or using a clone), where our journey first starts. I see lot's of plants on here, where the plant didn't even come close to its full potential, which changes everything during the "Finish Line". Buds with too many leaves, or the buds are very small during the final stages of life, is a direct sign that the grower did not give the plant the attention it deserved or needed. This will lead the grower down many roads of uncertainty when it comes to harvest.

I'll be so bold as to say, if I had a plant that looked bad in the beginning, I can see that same plant at the end, where yield, potency, and a quality product will be affected in a negative way. Some of the pictures on this Thread revealed a very poor beginning, leading to a difficult decision of when to "Cut". I would advise growers who are having this problem to go back to the drawing board. Get that plant off to a good start so they can have a wonderful end.

Now, kindnug, mentions a couple of things to seriously consider when cutting our girls down. When you take those wonderful, hard earned buds off of your plant to dry, the process of color change in your Trics isn't over. My hangs can last 3-5 days, depending on the strain. During the drying, Trics continue to change color, and the last thing I want is degraded THC, which can happen if you let your Trics go too far while your plant is maturing. Degraded THC is known to cause upset stomach and a stoned feeling that isn't acceptable to many. Then you have the cure. I don't smoke my first cured bud for about 2 weeks, which is more time for color change in the Trics.

Also, KN mentions about yellow leaves drying into the buds, which means our plant is dying or about dead. I don't let my plants go that far, but I would assume that the dead taste could possibly enter our smoke/product. I also don't believe that the bud development achieves anything worth while when the plant is on its last leg. Cutting her when she is still active, yet ripe, seems to be the best for clean, good medicine. Look at a banana; there is that "Time" when the flavor is good and bad. Over ripe is bad, under ripe is bad, ripe is GOOD!

I have learned to become very focused on how my Plant is feeling. My Log's have become so detailed, I use up several pages to concur my entire grow, from start to finish. When the end is coming close, I listen. I watch. I feel that day approaching and I know that many factors, leaf color, water consumption, swelling of buds, color change and receding of pistils, and overall growth will lead me to that right time.

I also keep in mind that my buds will spend a lot of time drying and curing, which is another part of the equation when considering the maturity of THC.


----------



## caligreenzzz (Mar 31, 2014)

any guess how much longer?


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey everyone . I have a Master Kush 12/12FS that's a little over 8 weeks of flowering . 
Is she getting ready ?


----------



## Killer Sativa (Apr 8, 2014)

Dabolili said:


> Hey everyone . I have a Master Kush 12/12FS that's a little over 8 weeks of flowering .
> Is she getting ready ? View attachment 3041686



I am thinking it is hard to tell from that picture, Looks like she has has some stresses in her life and cannot tell if the white calyx's are from fox tails, new growth or reasons a picture cannot divulge.


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 9, 2014)

Fair enough bud . and yes she had her share of problems thanks to her noob master hahaha . I got the scope so I guess I'll just go with that
thanks for your reply anyway


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

not knocking your plant or you..but that looks nothing like a kush..where did you get it from?


----------



## Nc87 (Apr 9, 2014)

Any idea how much longer for this bagseed? I know its getting close but I want to get the most out of this plant quality and quantity wise.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## angryblackman (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd say one week at the most. Maybe 2 if you want to push it.


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 9, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> not knocking your plant or you..but that looks nothing like a kush..where did you get it from?


 oh it's cool man . it's supposed to be Master Kush from Nirvana 
I know she doesn't look to her best potential since it's grown under CFLs and I made some mistakes that caused some stressed. 
damn I was gonna post another(better) pic but there's smth wrong with the site . again... oh well . 
I'm opened to criticism  this is my 3rd try and still got lots to learn


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 9, 2014)

looks like you got the sativa leaning pheno..might be a few more weeks..


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 10, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> looks like you got the sativa leaning pheno..might be a few more weeks..


better pics : Master Kush (nirvana) and WWxAmnesia (sos freebie)
  
Planning on chopping this sunday.


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 10, 2014)

way too early,but probably would be best to chop to have decent smoke..


----------



## CannaBare (Apr 10, 2014)

What do you guys think? Blueberry Gum. Lost track of time. Here are pictures!
 
 
 
 

Thanks!!


----------



## CannaBare (Apr 10, 2014)

Here is more! Really wanting an opinion!


----------



## Dabolili (Apr 11, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> way too early,but probably would be best to chop to have decent smoke..


How do you mean ? if it's way too early , why would I still want to chop ? 
 Master Kush is on the right. WWxAmnesia on the left. I think I'm gonna wait a little longer


----------



## CannaBare (Apr 11, 2014)

Bought a Carson MagniScope the other day and it was just delivered. I checked trichs and they are B-E-A-U-tiful!!! Can I get jim carry to say that? hahaha I never knew they actually looked so nice to be honest!

They were almost all cloudy, no amber so I'm going to let it go till next sunday probably. By looking at the plant I would say that is about right!


----------



## rory420420 (Apr 11, 2014)

Dabolili said:


> How do you mean ? if it's way too early , why would I still want to chop ?
> View attachment 3125888 Master Kush is on the right. WWxAmnesia on the left. I think I'm gonna wait a little longer


youve possibly got 3 more weeks,and there is some sort of lockout/deficiency/excess issue..you could keep going and try to correct it and risk harvesting crispy harsh buds,or take it now and start over..longer flowering strains need gradual nutes over tim so they dont collect/buildup in the medium/soil those last extra weeks..from the breeder themselves,this is an 11 week strain,so in reality,12 or so..hope this helps with your decision..


----------



## |<roni>| (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi there i got 3 different plants under cfl's again they've all been flowering 8 weeks and would like your estimates on how long is left for each, and when i should begin flush.

 
WOS Skunk 47  
WOS Strawberry Blue   

TH Sage n Sour    

Thanks for any help


----------



## wyomingbarber (Apr 15, 2014)

I think about 7-10 days on the Strawberry Cough and two weeks on the Maui. Pic one and two in order.


----------



## JointOperation (Apr 16, 2014)

lionroard said:


> Thanks for the awesome help. Please give a yes or no on this guy. It is a Sativa variant of Purplewreck



nope.. get a scope.. u dont need to guess.. if u spend 10-25 bucks lol.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Apr 16, 2014)

What do you think, Ready? 10th week since showing, 12th since flip. Bagseed Sativa.


----------



## stoneyjuggalo (Apr 17, 2014)

Hello there, This is my Green Crack I got a clone from my local dispensary. She will be 7 weeks tomorrow, growing under CFLS, planning on flushing her tomorrow morning. Any ideas if shes done or should I leave her for another 2-3 weeks? I have a 15x scope but its hard for my to see the trichs. Sorry about the pics im a noob with this new camera.


----------



## stoneyjuggalo (Apr 17, 2014)

Bump


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 17, 2014)

stoneyjuggalo said:


> Hello there, This is my Green Crack I got a clone from my local dispensary. She will be 7 weeks tomorrow, growing under CFLS, planning on flushing her tomorrow morning. Any ideas if shes done or should I leave her for another 2-3 weeks? I have a 15x scope but its hard for my to see the trichs. Sorry about the pics im a noob with this new camera. View attachment 3131418 View attachment 3131473 View attachment 3131491


 looks close.
Scope pics?
Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## foxily (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey all, Can some1 see any cloudy trichs from those pics? For my untrained eye its looks like all clear. What more experienced growers think?


----------



## zmansmoke (Apr 22, 2014)

THINT MINT COOKIES DAY 60


----------



## Marko_smokedout (Apr 23, 2014)

my first grow ill be on week 5 this thursday, the strains are wifi and plushberry/GDP


----------



## andya12420 (Apr 25, 2014)

How long on my cotton candy?


----------



## hbbum (Apr 26, 2014)

I think they should fatten up over the next 10-14 days and the pistils will recede into the buds.


----------



## HydroGp (Apr 26, 2014)

Goji Og. Bit bummed i started flushing too early.

Dunno why the pic is upside/.


----------



## zmansmoke (Apr 28, 2014)

thin mint cookies day 67 of flowering outdoors


----------



## Asimos (Apr 28, 2014)

how many days u think.?


----------



## kmog33 (Apr 28, 2014)

Asimos said:


> how many days u think.?View attachment 3139977





zmansmoke said:


> thin mint cookies day 67 of flowering outdoorsView attachment 3139829View attachment 3139830 View attachment 3139831 View attachment 3139832 View attachment 3139833 View attachment 3139829 View attachment 3139830 View attachment 3139831 View attachment 3139832 View attachment 3139833


Both of these are cuttable. Second could wait a day or two

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MJD (Apr 28, 2014)

thinks shes ready?


----------



## MJD (Apr 28, 2014)

week 9 of flower (critical + 9 to 10 week flower)


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 1, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 1, 2014)

FYI 60 days into flowering. No nutes at all(side experiment)


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 2, 2014)

I know she's not there yet, 6 weeks into flower. Big Bang Fem. Opinions on how long? I was thinking two weeks but i could be way off. This is my first grow. Thank you.



https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## mattm420 (May 2, 2014)

this plant has had a hard life, leaves are crisp and snap easy ??? but its been in flowering for at least 8 weeks i believe. white hairs turn auburn and new white hairs came in. also seems to have new pistils coming out but they arent white there green ( a group of 3 ). When to harvest???!!?!?

!


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 2, 2014)

AtownSmoker said:


> I know she's not there yet, 6 weeks into flower. Big Bang Fem. Opinions on how long? I was thinking two weeks but i could be way off. This is my first grow. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


I'd start inspecting those in bout 10-14 days. I've never grown big bang but I think she's a 8-9 week plant. So you look about on schedule. Just My opinion.


----------



## Dubeedoo44 (May 3, 2014)

Hi there I need your help please. By some freak chance I found a plant nestled amongst the bushes in my small back garden. What's even better is that the plant is producing some decent buds even though its growing conditions really aren't great and the light is pretty bad! It looks like it may be ready for harvest because of the brown hairs but I'm an amateur and would really appreciate a pros opinion on the whether I should harvest or not. Other factors to consider is that its now winter here and it rains a lot during the winter. Full sunny days are rare. Perhaps the buds won't get a proper chance to develop further anyway?


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 3, 2014)

Dubeedoo44 said:


> Hi there I need your help please. By some freak chance I found a plant nestled amongst the bushes in my small back garden. What's even better is that the plant is producing some decent buds even though its growing conditions really aren't great and the light is pretty bad! It looks like it may be ready for harvest because of the brown hairs but I'm an amateur and would really appreciate a pros opinion on the whether I should harvest or not. Other factors to consider is that its now winter here and it rains a lot during the winter. Full sunny days are rare. Perhaps the buds won't get a proper chance to develop further anyway?


You gonna be mad if pull that little thing.


----------



## kmog33 (May 3, 2014)

Dubeedoo44 said:


> Hi there I need your help please. By some freak chance I found a plant nestled amongst the bushes in my small back garden. What's even better is that the plant is producing some decent buds even though its growing conditions really aren't great and the light is pretty bad! It looks like it may be ready for harvest because of the brown hairs but I'm an amateur and would really appreciate a pros opinion on the whether I should harvest or not. Other factors to consider is that its now winter here and it rains a lot during the winter. Full sunny days are rare. Perhaps the buds won't get a proper chance to develop further anyway?


Nope not yet, got another couple weeks it looks like to me, maybe even a few weeks

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enissophobic (May 5, 2014)

I'm thinking maybe one more week until I can harvest? What do the more experienced out there think, I'm more than open to your advice as I've never harvested before  Also, would there be any harm in snipping a bit off to try before then (i.e now)?


----------



## flower pharm (May 5, 2014)

tutankahmoun


----------



## DukeofAlcantara (May 5, 2014)

Enissophobic said:


> View attachment 3145583 View attachment 3145589
> 
> I'm thinking maybe one more week until I can harvest? What do the more experienced out there think, I'm more than open to your advice as I've never harvested before  Also, would there be any harm in snipping a bit off to try before then (i.e now)?


I say at least a week. although the one cola looks about there. I've takien colas and left the lower part of my plant before. It may slow growth a day or so but it will keep your bottom maturing. Or cut a pc of the bottom and in a few days see if it's to your liking although "raw " pot will only give you an idea of potency. Flavor and even potency will increase with a full dry and cure.


----------



## MJD (May 5, 2014)

At week 10 now, have waited this last week in agony! still havnt harvested yet...took 4-5 pics of each plant under the microscope, lemme know whatcha think!


----------



## willijas (May 5, 2014)

Hey guys,
This is my first grow, I'm in the final weeks of flowering and just wanted to get some peoples thoughts on my plant and harvest time. The pictures were taken with a good DSLR, so at least on my computer I can zoom in far enough to see the color or each trichome, I'm not sure if that will still be possible as attachments.
Some Stats:
Blue Dream Strain
12/12 switch was 7 weeks ago when the pictures were taken
Soil grow, Indoors
Since this is my first plant, please if you reply let me know why pick that length of time and how you came to that conclusion and what do you look for when determining. That way I can learn and take advice from all you guys who have many more grows under your belt.
Thank you!!!


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2014)

MJD said:


> At week 10 now, have waited this last week in agony! still havnt harvested yet...took 4-5 pics of each plant under the microscope, lemme know whatcha think!


Yep

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2014)

willijas said:


> Hey guys,
> This is my first grow, I'm in the final weeks of flowering and just wanted to get some peoples thoughts on my plant and harvest time. The pictures were taken with a good DSLR, so at least on my computer I can zoom in far enough to see the color or each trichome, I'm not sure if that will still be possible as attachments.
> Some Stats:
> Blue Dream Strain
> ...


Still looks like youve got a week or so.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MJD (May 6, 2014)

these r pictures of the girls (3 of em, different phenos for sure)


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2014)

MJD said:


> these r pictures of the girls (3 of em, different phenos for sure)


Some of them look done others look close, one at the bottom is for sure done

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## MJD (May 6, 2014)

the purple and yellow leafed one?


----------



## kmog33 (May 6, 2014)

MJD said:


> the purple and yellow leafed one?


No the one with all the brown hairs 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## dan2014 (May 6, 2014)

Hi m8 how long left on this m8 excuess nute burn


----------



## druriley420 (May 6, 2014)

1st whiteberry indoor some chempak nutes, but stopped feeding


----------



## Buddhakhan (May 8, 2014)

Here are my twins, how much longer you think?


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 8, 2014)

Now 7 weeks flowering. So close I can taste it. What ya'll think? Are these pics Good enough to tell?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## TripleMindedGee5150 (May 9, 2014)

51 days since I flipped the lights. Lemon Kush. Website says 60 days of flower time. Lots of white hairs still sticking straight up. One popcorn nug I cut to try. Smoked great but it was a lot more covered in Brown hairs than any other spot. 

Sent from my HTC One using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 17, 2014)

Hope you can tell from these pics. Big Bang By GHS.. 8 weeks flowering. I currently do not have a scope so I would really appreciate some input, thanks in advance!

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## AtownSmoker (May 17, 2014)

Little better pic, I think I see some Amber in there.. What ya think?

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## druriley420 (May 17, 2014)

Is anyone watching this thread or is it done with??? Not too many rushing to advise folks on a good harvest time.


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

Everything on this page has 1+ weeks left.


----------



## Alexs (May 18, 2014)

2xThink different day 74 , im thinking couple weeks left?


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 18, 2014)

Here's a question thats been on my mind. I've had a slight problem with hermies. Will slightly pollinated buds look finished before they really are done? I've found a seed here and there and it seems the calyxs look more ripe to me. I switched to 12/12 on march 15 however I had temps dipping into the 40's at night cause I'm a dumbass. I fixed the temps so they would stay out of stasis and started to flower around the 25th id say. I'm growing Bodhi's atf and blueberry hill. Average 11 week finisher from friends experiences with Bodhi. I'll get some pics in a bit.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 18, 2014)

Here's some pics. ATF 1
Bbh
ATF 2
Trics show mostly clear some cloudy. The amber ones (very few) look degraded.


----------



## kindnug (May 18, 2014)

1st+3rd pic look close
2nd pic has 1+ wk left.

BBH looks like the bigger yielder
They're all beautiful buds though + ATF probably stronger.


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks kindnug I let the bbh go natural and topped the atf's. atf 1 is more swollen and has more red hairs than atf 2. I really confused things with the delayed flowering. Whats weird is the bbh showed sex weeks before in veg, also didn't have the k def. the atf's did. Which was also my fault. Too many under brewed teas.


----------



## lejton (May 18, 2014)

am I close to harvest yet?


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

lejton said:


> View attachment 3156370 View attachment 3156371 am I close to harvest yet?


Nope 3 to 4 weeks, maybe more

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

AtownSmoker said:


> Now 7 weeks flowering. So close I can taste it. What ya'll think? Are these pics Good enough to tell?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


2 weeks or so on this one

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

Alexs said:


> 2xThink different day 74 , im thinking couple weeks left?


Ya at least 2

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 19, 2014)

Steelheader3430 said:


> Here's some pics. ATF 1
> Bbh
> ATF 2
> Trics show mostly clear some cloudy. The amber ones (very few) look degraded.


First pic looks done second a week and a half or 2 out 3rd pic is super close but not quite there maybe a week

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Steelheader3430 (May 19, 2014)

Thanks kmog Im watching the trics closely. Probably gonna chop at least one next weekend.


----------



## druriley420 (May 24, 2014)

Excuse the pics if a shaky hand lol. These are mostly milky white. I am thinking of chopping next week. Good or bad idea???


----------



## Prop:215 (May 27, 2014)

Hello, I was thinking she should have maybe a week left? these pics are a few days old also. am I close? I dont have a microscope yet. Im just going by hairs and for a random guess id say maybe 50-60% of them are turning orange now. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Prop:215 said:


> Hello, I was thinking she should have maybe a week left? these pics are a few days old also. am I close? I dont have a microscope yet. Im just going by hairs and for a random guess id say maybe 50-60% of them are turning orange now. Thanks for all your help.


Probably 2 to 3 weeks imo

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

druriley420 said:


> Excuse the pics if a shaky hand lol. These are mostly milky white. I am thinking of chopping next week. Good or bad idea???


Ya you look super close, can you get a closeup of an entire nug or two so we can see the development of entire nugs?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Prop:215 (May 27, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Probably 2 to 3 weeks imo
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Thank you very much. That was so quick of a response. This has been the hardest part of the whole grow haha


----------



## kmog33 (May 27, 2014)

Prop:215 said:


> Thank you very much. That was so quick of a response. This has been the hardest part of the whole grow haha


It always is near the end  worth the wait though

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## druriley420 (May 28, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya you look super close, can you get a closeup of an entire nug or two so we can see the development of entire nugs?





kmog33 said:


> Ya you look super close, can you get a closeup of an entire nug or two so we can see the development of entire nugs?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Taken today


----------



## kmog33 (May 28, 2014)

druriley420 said:


> Taken today


Still a week or two left, looks awesome and frosty 

Im also liking that nug to leaf ratio

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dubeedoo44 (May 29, 2014)

Hi all! 

So my plant is nearing the end of its 7th week in Flower. This is my first ever grow. Not sure of its strain as I got it from a bankie. My guess is it is some form of skunk. It has very strong sativa characteristics.

I am fully aware of the clawing. If possible can anyone give me tips to help avoid the clawing and yellowing next time. Kinda confused me because the clawing is a sign of nitrogen toxicity yet the yellow leaves show signs of nitrogen deficiency...

I have observed the trichomes and they do appear to still be clear.

How much longer do you reckon I have before harvest?


----------



## kmog33 (May 29, 2014)

Dubeedoo44 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So my plant is nearing the end of its 7th week in Flower. This is my first ever grow. Not sure of its strain as I got it from a bankie. My guess is it is some form of skunk. It has very strong sativa characteristics.
> 
> ...


About 3 weeks, maybe 4

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## druriley420 (May 29, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Still a week or two left, looks awesome and frosty
> 
> Im also liking that nug to leaf ratio
> 
> ...


I read somewhere that autos don't need trimmed. I thought it would be more benefit to get as much light to the buds as possible. Its under a 250w


----------



## Morphs (May 31, 2014)

Nycd. 60 days of flower in my first scrog attempt.


----------



## kmog33 (May 31, 2014)

Morphs said:


> Nycd. 60 days of flower in my first scrog attempt.


A week or so maybe less

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Morphs (May 31, 2014)

Nycd. 60 days of flower in my first scrog attempt.


kmog33 said:


> A week or so maybe less
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Awesome, thanks!! I was thinking about the same.


----------



## Nc87 (May 31, 2014)

mattm420 said:


> this plant has had a hard life, leaves are crisp and snap easy ??? but its been in flowering for at least 8 weeks i believe. white hairs turn auburn and new white hairs came in. also seems to have new pistils coming out but they arent white there green ( a group of 3 ). When to harvest???!!?!?
> 
> !View attachment 3143360View attachment 3143361


What strain?


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> View attachment 3168457 View attachment 3168459 View attachment 3168460 View attachment 3168462


That's an interesting plant. And yes i would say its done or a day or two out.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 2, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> That's an interesting plant. And yes i would say its done or a day or two out.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


I hope the interest is good, lol. What do you find interesting?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Sparkticus said:


> I hope the interest is good, lol. What do you find interesting?


Ya it looks good, super frosty. Just looks like all the hairs have receded.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Sparkticus (Jun 2, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> Ya it looks good, super frosty. Just looks like all the hairs have receded.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


Cool. I thought so, thanks. The two front branches are the only ones with any significant new growth and they still have amber trichs.   I may stagger and let them ride, haha. The two tops and 6 other colas look ready, though.


----------



## Alexs (Jun 2, 2014)

Is she ready? Day 89 think different. No amber yet, but 80-90% milky if im seeing it correctly.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

Alexs said:


> Is she ready? Day 89 think different. No amber yet, but 80-90% milky if im seeing it correctly.


Last pic looks done, first two look like they could go a few more days. 

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## AtownSmoker (Jun 2, 2014)

Northern Lights auto, about 7 weeks flowering. Was thinking 2 more weeks. Any thoughts? 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 2, 2014)

AtownSmoker said:


> Northern Lights auto, about 7 weeks flowering. Was thinking 2 more weeks. Any thoughts?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


Ya a week or two, super close.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## mmvvpp (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi, How far along do you think my auto is? Its already been a few longer than it should have been, but it only receives 12/12 light, due to some non autos in the same room.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 3, 2014)

mmvvpp said:


> Hi, How far along do you think my auto is? Its already been a few longer than it should have been, but it only receives 12/12 light, due to some non autos in the same room.
> View attachment 3169310 View attachment 3169311 View attachment 3169315 View attachment 3169317 View attachment 3169318


4 weeks maybe.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Elijah Teaford (Jun 4, 2014)

How long is left?


----------



## druriley420 (Jun 4, 2014)

Cut 11 lower branches a few days ago. Dried pretty quick. Now 2 days cured. 28.3g


----------



## aCiDjEsUs (Jun 4, 2014)

Bubble Bomb 9 weeks in 12/12. Was thinking one more week. Any thoughts?
  
Only the very top of the of three largest colas still has some white pistils, rest is nice and dark orange. Most trichomes look nice and very milky, still some clear here and there and just few amber.


----------



## freshpl (Jun 5, 2014)

65 days from seed 200 watt cfl
sweet skunk auto


----------



## Shaker1 (Jun 5, 2014)

Williams Wonder. 62 days since flip. under 1k. just took these pics.


----------



## kindnug (Jun 5, 2014)

I'd let her go another week.
Loving that pink color!


----------



## Macto (Jun 5, 2014)

shit ton of fox tailing <3


----------



## mc130p (Jun 6, 2014)

I was thinking two or three more days on this girl, Liberty Haze from BF:


What do you all think?


----------



## Macto (Jun 7, 2014)

I don't think it would hurt to go 2-3 more days, she looks fantastic and ready to go, great job man.


----------



## Figgy (Jun 9, 2014)

Here's some Heavyweight Fruit Punch @ 46 days flower. I know 46 days sounds fast, but she's easily 2 weeks ahead of the other 2 I have. It's not even close. She's foxtailing though   , and throwing new pistils so I'm now unsure how close she is. I'm thinking pretty close since I'm guessing around 5+% amber. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## daesonn (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey guys, First time grower here with two different strains growing in subs super soil under area 51 LED in 3x3 tent, wanting to know when to harvest.
Both are about 55 days flower today. 

I have Nirvana's Aurora Indica, a heavy indica:
top cola:


side flower:


and female seeds' Cinderella 99, a heavy sativa:
top cola:


side flower:


They look pretty similar in terms of trichome state (mostly clear some cloudy) and the pistil colors. I am planning on hanging and drying them in the same 3x3 tent they are growing in now because I don't really have any other option, so I assume I have to harvest them at the same time. 

Should I cut tomorrow (right at 56 days)??


----------



## AtownSmoker (Jun 10, 2014)

I know it's a matter of days now. NL auto 8 weeks flowering. What ya think? 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


----------



## DoItBest (Jun 11, 2014)

The top picture is a bag seed, almost all sativa so it's a couple weeks behind the one on the bottom. It's my first time so I didn't really keep track of time (regret it), what do you think time wise? Thanks!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

AtownSmoker said:


> I know it's a matter of days now. NL auto 8 weeks flowering. What ya think?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/first-grow-indoor-t5-cfl-power-flower-fem.801482/page-7#post-10442381


About a week, give or take a couple days. Really close though looks awesome.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 11, 2014)

DoItBest said:


> The top picture is a bag seed, almost all sativa so it's a couple weeks behind the one on the bottom. It's my first time so I didn't really keep track of time (regret it), what do you think time wise? Thanks! View attachment 3177083 View attachment 3177084


4+ weeks on the first about 3 on the second. Though could be 2 to 2.5 on that one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Laughing Smoke (Jun 12, 2014)

How do these look?


----------



## DoItBest (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you man!


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

daesonn said:


> Hey guys, First time grower here with two different strains growing in subs super soil under area 51 LED in 3x3 tent, wanting to know when to harvest.
> Both are about 55 days flower today.
> 
> I have Nirvana's Aurora Indica, a heavy indica:
> ...


2 to 3 weeks on all of them. Looking good. That last pic looks the closest. The first couple look the farthest out.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Laughing Smoke said:


> How do these look?View attachment 3177765View attachment 3177766


Looking awesome. Got a while to go though. Id say 5 to 6 weeks possible more how far are you into flower?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Laughing Smoke (Jun 12, 2014)

There about 5 weeks in now they are both think different. First Dutch passion grow.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 12, 2014)

Laughing Smoke said:


> There about 5 weeks in now they are both think different. First Dutch passion grow.


Ya still would say looks like 4 to 6 weeks.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Laughing Smoke (Jun 12, 2014)

I agree. I'll bump up some potassium for a bit more swelling.


----------



## keysareme (Jun 12, 2014)

I am without a camera right now.

She is a phenotype of Skunk #1 (not sure on the breader/lineage), and we have completed 12 weeks of flower as of 12am June 13th. She did go into self-pollination weeks ago, so I know that adds time to the overall fruiting cycle. From what I have read Skunk #1 is a 7-8 week strain. 

I had initially stopped feeding more than two weeks ago, then chose to feed again, with great results. She does not have much foliage remaining, but continues to swell, putting out white hairs and the calyxes and plumping up nicely.

I understand without pictures, your input is all based on the imagery of my description. I see no amber trichomes yet, and if there are any, I have not noticed. Most the trichs still seem open, and I have only seen few to have that oozing haze goober look. Which is a nice look.

Its a full moon, which makes me want to harvest her, but based on how she has continued to grow and swell, I am considering mixing more food and seeing what she does with it. I know that I could harvest her at any time, but once I do harvest her, she will not swell up anymore, and since we have already made it this far, and stopped and started the feedings, we might as well see what can do right?

What do you think?


----------



## rob333 (Jun 13, 2014)

i just ripped this up about 15 mins ago


----------



## rob333 (Jun 13, 2014)

its a breed here were i live got a clone of it people call it apollo13 ill post some more close up pics and some wen she is dryed and cured


----------



## Jussblaz3420 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thinkin i got about 2 more weeks, what do u guys think?


----------



## DtsHs (Jun 15, 2014)

What do you guys think about this one? Kush n Cheese 7.5 weeks from lights flip


----------



## Dunecan (Jun 15, 2014)

How much longer ones these? All are aurora indica or blue mystic or cross breeds of them.


----------



## Green Spleen (Jun 16, 2014)

https://www.rollitup.org/t/nirvana-ak48-small-first-grow-advice-for-beginner-needed.820736/page-3#post-10586928


----------



## mc130p (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey RIU peoples, I have this Lost Coast OG from Humboldt Seeds at 9 1/2 weeks:


I was thinking that I'd chop her down Friday. What do you all think?


----------



## Macto (Jun 16, 2014)

Friday? Sounds PERFECT!!!


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (Jun 16, 2014)

So here's my baby.... She is a NL x Skunk grown under CFLS
I had planned to hit her with a 24h darkness tonight then chop after. I have been checking trich's and they are mostly clear / milky with amber's growing by the day, But I am looking for a more buzzy high 

The only thing is she had alot of light issues during flowering, light scheduling mainly that was hard to control, so that's why I am not sure if she needs longer or what. Just hit the 8 week flower mark yesterday. Any thoughts before I seal her fate?


----------



## Green Spleen (Jun 17, 2014)

How long do you think I have left? Thanks in advance


----------



## Macto (Jun 17, 2014)

Looks like she can go for another few days imo


----------



## mc130p (Jun 17, 2014)

Green Spleen said:


> How long do you think I have left? Thanks in advance


I'd say at least 2 weeks. It doesn't even look swollen yet.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Jussblaz3420 said:


> Thinkin i got about 2 more weeks, what do u guys think?


Definitely longer. Like 3 to 4.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

DtsHs said:


> What do you guys think about this one? Kush n Cheese 7.5 weeks from lights flipView attachment 3180224


Thats done man. At least if all the nugs look like that one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

Dunecan said:


> How much longer ones these? All are aurora indica or blue mystic or cross breeds of them.View attachment 3180641 View attachment 3180634


4 to 6 weeks

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

mc130p said:


> Hey RIU peoples, I have this Lost Coast OG from Humboldt Seeds at 9 1/2 weeks:
> View attachment 3181214
> 
> I was thinking that I'd chop her down Friday. What do you all think?


Id wait another week and a half or so. Let it get heavy.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 17, 2014)

TheGreenAbyss said:


> So here's my baby.... She is a NL x Skunk grown under CFLS
> I had planned to hit her with a 24h darkness tonight then chop after. I have been checking trich's and they are mostly clear / milky with amber's growing by the day, But I am looking for a more buzzy high
> 
> The only thing is she had alot of light issues during flowering, light scheduling mainly that was hard to control, so that's why I am not sure if she needs longer or what. Just hit the 8 week flower mark yesterday. Any thoughts before I seal her fate?


Looks pretty much done.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## TheGreenAbyss (Jun 18, 2014)

I didn't end up chopping mine, I'm leaving her for another day or two, think it will need much longer than that?

Cheers for the help 

*Didn't see your reply kmog33, thanks *


----------



## Dunecan (Jun 18, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> 4 to 6 weeks
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


This is a better picture do you still think 4 to 6 weeks? I'm on week 6 now.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dunecan said:


> This is a better picture do you still think 4 to 6 weeks? I'm on week 6 now.
> View attachment 3182414View attachment 3182415


3+ ya. Is that how developed all the nugs are or just that one?

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dunecan (Jun 18, 2014)

kmog33 said:


> 3+ ya. Is that how developed all the nugs are or just that one?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


No that's the only one there is barely any other amber anywhere else. That one is the farthest along.


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 18, 2014)

Dunecan said:


> No that's the only one there is barely any other amber anywhere else. That one is the farthest along.


What i would still say about 4. Those other pics some of the nugs looks way too early for chop

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Rakso (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi. I Thanx for all info. How far left do you reckon. It's a skunk 1. In a 50 liter pot in coco lst and a lot of love. Day 53 of flowering


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2014)

Rakso said:


> Hi. I Thanx for all info. How far left do you reckon. It's a skunk 1. In a 50 liter pot in coco lst and a lot of love. Day 53 of floweringView attachment 3183535View attachment 3183537 View attachment 3183538


Got a bit to go 4+ weeks.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## walter diggens (Jun 23, 2014)

Casey Jones day 61 of flower. Am I close?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 23, 2014)

walter diggens said:


> Casey Jones day 61 of flower. Am I close?


Yes close a week, maybe 2 left on that one.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## walter diggens (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey kmog, last night I was working on the Casey and found 2 male pollen sacks that formed during the last lights out cycle. I have never ran this cutting before, I would have normally chopped her at the end of 9 weeks, but after following this thread I decided to really fully mature and ripe this round. Is this normal? Do you have any other advice about when to start flushing?


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

walter diggens said:


> Hey kmog, last night I was working on the Casey and found 2 male pollen sacks that formed during the last lights out cycle. I have never ran this cutting before, I would have normally chopped her at the end of 9 weeks, but after following this thread I decided to really fully mature and ripe this round. Is this normal? Do you have any other advice about when to start flushing?


If youre about 8 weeks in right now i would just tear off the sacs you see and let her finish, it could be that shes showing you shes about ready to come down. Dont know much about casey so i cant really comment on how she acts late in flower.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

I would've started my flush already if you're in soil you have less than two weeks left for sure.



Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## walter diggens (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks kmog! I can't believe how fast you respond lol


----------



## kmog33 (Jun 24, 2014)

walter diggens said:


> Thanks kmog! I can't believe how fast you respond lol


I get updates like texts on my phone so generally if im awake i respond. Lol

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Dunecan (Jun 26, 2014)

This is either aurora indica. Or a cross breed of aurora indica and blue mystic. About 53 days into flower. How much longer for it? The first picture is the main bud and the others are secondary buds.


----------



## WindMeUp (Jun 26, 2014)

This is my first grow, Blue Mystic. How close am I?


----------



## 2sheds (Jul 13, 2014)

rob333 said:


> i just ripped this up about 15 mins ago


That makes a lovely centerpiece.


----------



## BenFranklin (Jul 13, 2014)

My plants are done when I chop 'em! Nothing like the taste of fresh cut grass in the morning.....


----------



## desolation88 (Jul 14, 2014)

heres my blue og, ogs kush, and thc bomb sog plants, how close to harvest do you guys think they are ?


----------



## chadc (Jul 19, 2014)

Heavyweight auto day 60ish. How close? Trying to cure a budworm problem

Sent from my SM-G900V using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 19, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................





fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


Hey bro I have a Lemmon skunk 7weeks today flowering do I start flush now or wait till the 8/9week an also can I flush with sweet /water I have pics in my journal


----------



## PhillyFan (Sep 8, 2014)

Exactly 8 weeks since flip. Indica strain. About 20% amber trichs, plain water for about 1.5 weeks now. Sorry some pic are a bit blurry. I'm thinking 1-2 more weeks? Any expert advice?

I'm looking for a high between energetic and couchlock. Lil of both.


----------



## butterbudface (Sep 9, 2014)

Northern lights auto under 800w hps. This is my first grow but i think its looking good, 5 weeks since 12/12 when can I expect to harvest as i dont belive in flushing?


----------



## olimmilo (Sep 9, 2014)

Alittle help. How much longer.


----------



## PhillyFan (Sep 9, 2014)

PhillyFan said:


> Exactly 8 weeks since flip. Indica strain. About 20% amber trichs, plain water for about 1.5 weeks now. Sorry some pic are a bit blurry. I'm thinking 1-2 more weeks? Any expert advice?
> 
> I'm looking for a high between energetic and couchlock. Lil of both.
> 
> View attachment 3249395 View attachment 3249397 View attachment 3249398 View attachment 3249399 View attachment 3249400 View attachment 3249401 View attachment 3249402 View attachment 3249396


bump


----------



## Yodaweed (Sep 11, 2014)

PhillyFan said:


> bump


looks nearly done to me 1 week more and flush if you haven't started


----------



## gwailo (Sep 14, 2014)

[URL=http://s878.photobucket.com/user/glenntaylor671/media/moneymaker_zpsf7d2a45c.jpg.html][/URL]



I'm thinking these are getting close, whadya think?


----------



## gwailo (Sep 14, 2014)

This is the 3rd pic I have of the moneymaker.


----------



## Sczstoner (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## olimmilo (Sep 15, 2014)

Unknown bag seed of some good brick weed......the brick weed wasn't purple tho, and now this one looks purple?....go I figure.


 

Sugar cookies


----------



## Smokingoat (Sep 15, 2014)

How about these? Being impatient is a curse!


----------



## carlscheese (Sep 18, 2014)

How long do you all think on this one???


----------



## hydrolyzed (Sep 19, 2014)

People are still going by 1' away pics of buds? lol what happened to checking the trichs?


----------



## MuckyDucky (Sep 20, 2014)

Ready yet? How long?


----------



## HydroGp (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks great mucky.
But id give it another week and take a new pic. Only what seems like a few amber and lots are still see thru. Just chimmin in


----------



## MuckyDucky (Sep 26, 2014)

HydroGp said:


> Looks great mucky.
> But id give it another week and take a new pic. Only what seems like a few amber and lots are still see thru. Just chimmin in


Maybe still a couple of weeks to or so then??? These were taken at 42 days in flower.


----------



## MuckyDucky (Oct 7, 2014)

Well, it has been a week. They are closer... another week maybe?? I see very few amber trichs. Most of the amber trichs look like they were damaged and not amber from age.


----------



## butterbudface (Oct 8, 2014)

^ That is a quality photo! Fuck wish I could see my plant in that detail/quality


----------



## Esdreel (Oct 8, 2014)

Can help me? My factory is very weird.



https://www.rollitup.org/t/outdoor-not-have-hair-i-need-some-advice.847067/


----------



## trixong (Oct 8, 2014)

What do you think? nice thread BTW


----------



## yugbkfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## Esdreel (Oct 25, 2014)

trixong said:


> What do you think? nice thread BTW
> View attachment 3269768 View attachment 3269770 View attachment 3269771 View attachment 3269772 View attachment 3269773 View attachment 3269774


At least 5 weeks


----------



## yugbkfresh (Oct 25, 2014)

Esdreel said:


> At least 5 weeks


Nice .. they look awesome


----------



## jimoffy (Apr 17, 2016)

cuumbers


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Aug 27, 2016)

Wish this thread was still active, love it


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 31, 2016)

Well then lets do our duty and get it going again, ill do the honors. These are 75 days flowering. What does everyone think?


----------



## BudsLover (Aug 31, 2016)

growthspurt said:


> Well then lets do our duty and get it going again, ill do the honors. These are 75 days flowering. What does everyone think?
> 
> View attachment 3770295 View attachment 3770296 View attachment 3770297


Nice buds. I would let her going for two weeks or so.


----------



## trapmarley420 (Aug 31, 2016)

Whats up yall newb here need some help on a first time grow. If you can tell me if it's ready for harvest I'd greatly appreciate it. It's a candy kush auto 78 days in a rdwc under leds. Amy input appreciated thanKS


----------



## growthspurt (Aug 31, 2016)

trapmarley420 said:


> Whats up yall newb here need some help on a first time grow. If you can tell me if it's ready for harvest I'd greatly appreciate it. It's a candy kush auto 78 days in a rdwc under leds. Amy input appreciated thanKS


They look good, 78 days from seed? Or from when you started seeing hairs? I think it looks like it has plumped up to most of the white pistils. Looking good though, wonder what others have to say.

I personally think they are ready


----------



## trapmarley420 (Aug 31, 2016)

@growthspurt thnx for the reply and yea I figure they are ready. I actually just harvested a bunch of runt plants that were the same strain and had the same time of 78 days from seed. So yea I'm gonna cut it tomorow I think your right. I think these autos still have some more time go what u think ??


----------



## growthspurt (Sep 1, 2016)

trapmarley420 said:


> @growthspurt thnx for the reply and yea I figure they are ready. I actually just harvested a bunch of runt plants that were the same strain and had the same time of 78 days from seed. So yea I'm gonna cut it tomorow I think your right. I think these autos still have some more time go what u think ??


I zoomed in as far as I can and boy do they look sticky! I definitely think they can go longer though, but im sure you are not in a rush since those others you just showed were looking swollen and rdy. 

Looking at them again I would let them go until it fattens up and the bud is covering most of those top leaves.

I have noticed that I can tell the ripeness of different branches based on how "erect" the white pistils are. On those most look like they are still ready to get fill up.


----------



## trapmarley420 (Sep 1, 2016)

@growthspurt lol thnx man really happy to hear how good they look this is my first time grow. So everything I'm doing is really thnx to riu. I've been researching for months now and I'm at the end thnx to yall believe it or not . I actually am gonna wait prob till the weekend to chop and trim I actually just chopped down other plants that were runt ed and small and they turned out ok so now I can focus on these babies ....


----------



## dholt (Sep 1, 2016)

I liked to know a ballpark of when my lady should be done. I was hoping my tops would fill in but for some reason I'm worried there not going to. Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## BudsLover (Sep 1, 2016)

trapmarley420 said:


> @growthspurt thnx for the reply and yea I figure they are ready. I actually just harvested a bunch of runt plants that were the same strain and had the same time of 78 days from seed. So yea I'm gonna cut it tomorow I think your right. I think these autos still have some more time go what u think ??


Hey bro i would let them goin' as well but the first what u showed looks done. Great job. Enjoy it!


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 2, 2016)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


Hey boss is this baby done?


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 5, 2016)

How's this one coming along, another week or 2?


----------



## hotpotato8 (Sep 5, 2016)

Couldn't resist....... a coupla more weeks, yes ?


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 6, 2016)

Hey I am new to this as this is my first grow. I am just wondering how much longer do you think these 2 plants have until harvest?


----------



## growthspurt (Sep 6, 2016)

Green_knight said:


> Hey I am new to this as this is my first grow. I am just wondering how much longer do you think these 2 plants have until harvest?


I am liking the way they are looking. I would say those have at least a month left. How long have them been flowering so far?


----------



## hidesertro (Sep 6, 2016)

This is a little more than 4weeks in, what do you think?


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 6, 2016)

hidesertro said:


> This is a little more than 4weeks in, what do you think?


They need about 3 to 4 more weeks to go


----------



## suzyq71 (Sep 6, 2016)

I have w.w, girls scout thin mint, m1 and whats left of black cherry soda. I started the chapter black cherry soda down a couple days ago and then decided to wait because I just wasn't sure so she's about half gone now. All my plants are finishing day 68 and they just seem to be still cloudy please tell me what you see I will post pics in the same order as I listed my plants so you know what you're looking at I will give you a close up and a picture of the whole plant thank you so much for your help


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 6, 2016)

suzyq71 said:


> I have w.w, girls scout thin mint, m1 and whats left of black cherry soda. I started the chapter black cherry soda down a couple days ago and then decided to wait because I just wasn't sure so she's about half gone now. All my plants are finishing day 68 and they just seem to be still cloudy please tell me what you see I will post pics in the same order as I listed my plants so you know what you're looking at I will give you a close up and a picture of the whole plant thank you so much for your help


I say if its out door give it another 3 to 5 weeks


----------



## suzyq71 (Sep 6, 2016)

It is ourdoors but has been forcefliwering sine july 1


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 6, 2016)

Green_knight said:


> Hey I am new to this as this is my first grow. I am just wondering how much longer do you think these 2 plants have until harvest?


5 more weeks


suzyq71 said:


> It is ourdoors but has been forcefliwering sine july 1


Wat do u mean by force flowering?
Feed it a bid booster u should be good for about 3 more weeks buds swell up out of nowhere let ur plant amaze u


----------



## suzyq71 (Sep 7, 2016)

What i mean by force flower is theynare outside in a greenhouse and since july 1st i have been bringing them inside a blackout room for 12 hours darkness.


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

suzyq71 said:


> What i mean by force flower is theynare outside in a greenhouse and since july 1st i have been bringing them inside a blackout room for 12 hours darkness.


Where do u stay how many hours of day light do u get outdoors? And wat do u feed ur babies?


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

GGROWN said:


> Where do u stay how many hours of day light do u get outdoors? And wat do u feed ur
> 
> 
> GGROWN said:
> ...


----------



## suzyq71 (Sep 7, 2016)

GGROWN said:


> Where do u stay how many hours of day light do u get outdoors? And wat do u feed ur babies?


I live in Washington State they've been getting 12 hours of daylight since July 1st because I bring them into a dark room otherwise they would still be having like 16 hours of daylight but we're on Day 70 of 12 hours Darkness I haven't really heard of a plant going more than 70 days so I think they're ready but I just wanted to get another opinion I feed them Fox Farm nutrients tiger bloom grow big I also use all three solubles that should change Beastie bloom open sesame depending on what stage of flower there in


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

suzyq71 said:


> I live in Washington State they've been getting 12 hours of daylight since July 1st because I bring them into a dark room otherwise they would still be having like 16 hours of daylight but we're on Day 70 of 12 hours Darkness I haven't really heard of a plant going more than 70 days so I think they're ready but I just wanted to get another opinion I feed them Fox Farm nutrients tiger bloom grow big I also use all three solubles that should change Beastie bloom open sesame depending on what stage of flower there in


Is it a sativa strain? If so, they tend to take longer ive seen plants go 11 12 weeks.


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

GGROWN said:


> Is it a sativa strain? If so, they tend to take longer ive seen plants go 11 12 weeks.


Have a great grow enjoy


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 7, 2016)

Any ideas when I should chop her?


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> View attachment 3775545
> Any ideas when I should chop her?


Wat week of flowering is it on


----------



## Sir72 (Sep 7, 2016)

GGROWN said:


> Wat week of flowering is it on


I honestly don't know


----------



## GGROWN (Sep 7, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> I honestly don't know


Looks like it needs about 3 to 4 more weeks


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Sep 8, 2016)

Here are a couple pics she is about 65 days since showing sex: PBS - After School Special (Plushberry x Sour 60) I'm thinking about 2-3 more weeks depending on how she goes... Thoughts?


----------



## calzone (Sep 8, 2016)

Hey man. I have this Big Buddha Cheese currently on day 42 of flower and this pic is 2-3 days old. BIg Buddha say it is a 49-59 day flowering time. Is this close to done?


----------



## Mr_Moodee (Sep 9, 2016)

Auto Blackberry @ 71 days, are they ready yet?


----------



## Beavermike (Sep 9, 2016)

Oregon diesel, flowering since early to mid July. Few amber tricks on the bud leaves. Chop or one more week?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2016)

Beavermike said:


> Oregon diesel, flowering since early to mid July. Few amber tricks on the bud leaves. Chop or one more week?


I think one maybe two weeks.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2016)

Mr_Moodee said:


> Auto Blackberry @ 71 days, are they ready yet?View attachment 3776669 View attachment 3776670 View attachment 3776671 View attachment 3776669 View attachment 3776670 View attachment 3776671 View attachment 3776673 View attachment 3776674 View attachment 3776675


Looks close week at most


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2016)

calzone said:


> Hey man. I have this Big Buddha Cheese currently on day 42 of flower and this pic is 2-3 days old. BIg Buddha say it is a 49-59 day flowering time. Is this close to done?
> 
> View attachment 3775964


Two weeks


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 9, 2016)

Sir72 said:


> View attachment 3775545
> Any ideas when I should chop her?


Let her fatten up a little more


----------



## Beavermike (Sep 9, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> I think one maybe two weeks.


Thanks pig, appreciate your response. Almost did the chop but started second guessing. Going to hold off and check her next weekend.


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 10, 2016)

growthspurt said:


> I am liking the way they are looking. I would say those have at least a month left. How long have them been flowering so far?


I thought they started around the end of July with the white hairs but after the recent reading I have done I have learned that they were preflowering. So I am thinking I am around week 5 or week 6 as of September 8. But being my first time growing I am not to sure. I have attached a few pics of each lady.

I believe the first one is root bound and am contemplating transplanting into a 18.5L pal for the remainder of flowering. What are your thoughts on that if you have any suggestion about that it would be great. Thanks for the help.


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 10, 2016)

Fast buds AUTO Girl scout Cookies.
Halfway through week 10.

What do ya think?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 10, 2016)

shhhmokey said:


> Fast buds AUTO Girl scout Cookies.
> Halfway through week 10.
> 
> What do ya think?


Few more weeks should start seeing her fatten up then 2-3 after set the funeral arrangements.


----------



## shhhmokey (Sep 10, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Few more weeks should start seeing her fatten up then 2-3 after set the funeral arrangements.


Thanks! I thought it was pretty well done. Glad i asked here ill wait her out.


----------



## Mr_Moodee (Sep 10, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Looks close week at most


Thanks for the reply, I will give em water for the next week and then chop them down.


----------



## varial361 (Sep 11, 2016)

I dont know how long this baby has been growing for, all I know is Im close to harves, I hope...


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 11, 2016)

There are not many strains that finish outdoors before last of September yours looks several weeks out. IMO. Patience will reward you


----------



## varial361 (Sep 11, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> There are not many strains that finish outdoors before last of September yours looks several weeks out. IMO. Patience will reward you


Thanks I will be patient, any tips on organic ferts ? I haven't fed them anything at all


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 11, 2016)

varial361 said:


> Thanks I will be patient, any tips on organic ferts ? I haven't fed them anything at all


Age old, dry fruit


----------



## Ttrill (Sep 12, 2016)

Heres Mr Nice Guy about day 45. About a week or so? If not more?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

For sure more. 3-4 wks


----------



## Phillies1990502 (Sep 12, 2016)

Ak49 Auto day 70. I'm thinking I still have another 3-4 weeks but figured I'd get some more experienced opinions thanks


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 12, 2016)

So I'm new to this and I was advised on hereo to get something to view the thricolms so I did. Not to sure what to look for when looking at them so I took a few pics. Could anyone educate me on what I'm looking for to let me know when my ladies are done and ready to be chopped. I will have a pic of each plant in full and a pic magnified of the thricolms. Again thank you to everyone here for the help advice and education. You have all made this a painless and fun process.

PS I'm not sure of the strain as both plants were a gift and were grown from bag seed.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

Your trichomes look clear they should be 70-30 Amber. The hairs are not very red either. Two weeks they look great imo


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 12, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Your trichomes look clear they should be 70-30 Amber. The hairs are not very red either. Two weeks they look great imo


Thanks I was figuring 2-3 more weeks so that would bring me to Sept. 28 or 29th for harvest time. I'm having a hard time being patient to test my first ever crop.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

Test it. Grab a nug off bottom man. We all test Yes could be 3wks. They are going to really fatten up in the next two weeks. Put some PK to them if you got


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 12, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Test it. Grab a nug off bottom man. We all test Yes could be 3wks. They are going to really fatten up in the next two weeks. Put some PK to them if you got


I gave them a 5-15-10 fertilizer last week. I'm going to be giving them one last dose next week. I might take a nug off the bottom to give a test run. How long would you dry it for? A couple of days?


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

Until feels crisp on outside


----------



## 2HI2BHRE2DAY (Sep 12, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm at about 11 weeks.


----------



## poppagetsbaked (Sep 12, 2016)

Thinking 9-13 days can I get some opinions? Have more shots if needed


----------



## boris_horis (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi all,

So I have 3 'big bud' girls growing in a tent in soil under a 250 hps. Today is day 69 of 12/12.

I've been examining the buds very couple of days with a magnifier. The pistils are going brown, and a good few trichomes started going cloudy a couple of weeks ago. But up to now there are still quite a lot of clear trichs and I haven't seen any signs of amber. 

I've posted a set of images here: http://postimg.org/gallery/3cop4vps0/

If anyone has any comments/advice regarding progress, and whether |I should be thinking about flushing yet, I'd appreciate it!

Many thanks


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

2HI2BHRE2DAY said:


> Pretty sure I'm at about 11 weeks. View attachment 3779075 View attachment 3779075 View attachment 3779077


Well it's got 4 wks easy.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

boris_horis said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I have 3 'big bud' girls growing in a tent in soil under a 250 hps. Today is day 69 of 12/12.
> 
> ...


They look really nice. What strain? Flush chop in 7 days imo


----------



## Canacan (Sep 12, 2016)

Any guesses as to when? In DWC trying to guess when to flush


----------



## Canacan (Sep 12, 2016)

Oh forgot to mention
Mostly indica day 53 12/12


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 12, 2016)

Canacan said:


> Oh forgot to mention
> Mostly indica day 53 12/12


Imo I would flush in three days chop in ten. So 7 days from flush. Very nice.


----------



## Canacan (Sep 12, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Imo I would flush in three days chop in ten. So 7 days from flush. Very nice.


Thank you!


----------



## 2HI2BHRE2DAY (Sep 13, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Well it's got 4 wks easy.


Thank you, it's my first outdoor grow and I was guessing 5-6 

Updated pics (those were old)


----------



## boris_horis (Sep 13, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> They look really nice. What strain? Flush chop in 7 days imo


Thanks Pig4buzz, it's my first ever grow, from what I could see compared to various pics around the net etc. they seemed to be doing ok so it's nice to have confirmation!

The strain is just called 'Big Bud' (review here: http://www.thenug.com/galleries/big-bud-strain-review ) I bought 5 feminized seeds and set 3 of them off at the end of May. I picked off a solitary bud a few days ago, let it dry in the cabinet, and then smoked it with a bit of microwaved fan-leaf as filler. Stuck me to the couch for an hour.... Really looking forward to getting it properly cured!

Thanks for the advice, I'll begin the flush


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 13, 2016)

boris_horis said:


> Thanks Pig4buzz, it's my first ever grow, from what I could see compared to various pics around the net etc. they seemed to be doing ok so it's nice to have confirmation!
> 
> The strain is just called 'Big Bud' (review here: http://www.thenug.com/galleries/big-bud-strain-review ) I bought 5 feminized seeds and set 3 of them off at the end of May. I picked off a solitary bud a few days ago, let it dry in the cabinet, and then smoked it with a bit of microwaved fan-leaf as filler. Stuck me to the couch for an hour.... Really looking forward to getting it properly cured!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I'll begin the flush


Usually what they recommend is close. Sometimes less sometimes more. Depends on lots of elements climate, feed, etc. if it's couch lock now it should be nice in another week. Big bud means big bud. Heavy yielder buds should be dense too. If you see it fatten up within next week more let it go a little longer. PK is good last few weeks. 0-10-10 I use http://m.homedepot.com/p/Alaska-32-oz-0-10-10-Morbloom-Fertilizer-100099251/202817750 its cheap and works. 
Most strains the last 3 weeks are when they pack it on and need lots of PK


----------



## boris_horis (Sep 13, 2016)

Ah ok cool  How often would you use nutes in this last stage? I've been watering twice per week, using ATA Bloom nutes every alternate water..

Cheers again


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 13, 2016)

No need for N nitrogen they need PK only now. Don't need them to grow just flower like hell. You are close so wouldn't worry to much. Just future reference. I like fat women lol.


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 14, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Until feels crisp on outside


So took your advice and tested a nugget. And for it being 2-3 weeks away I am very impressed. I can't wait for the final result.

Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi there 

After having troubles with my first grow i have found time to work on plants again and after quite some time here she is :

 

One picture is top of the plant, pictured from side ( so it doesn't reveal whole top, its bend a bit ) and in 2nd picture those are flowers from bottom part of the plant.

Only leaves near top of plant are green and nice while those lower leaves are yellow color and some were dry so i did cut them off ( they almost fall of by themselves ).

So if anyone can give me advice about this, how long do i have to wait before harvest, approximately and could i pick one of those flowers from bottom of the plant to try it, thanks in advance 

PS

it's good to be back here

[edit] maybe it's important to mention that i have used only stuff from my garden ( with addition of purchased soil to supplement that from my garden ) and haven't used any chemicals on this plant, only organic stuff from my garden


----------



## kindnug (Sep 14, 2016)

another month


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 14, 2016)

kindnug said:


> another month


Thanks for reply, highly appreciated. Maybe if i made better picture and one which show whole plant you could give me some further advice for this last month?


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 14, 2016)

Sorry I posted pics but couldn't figure out how to write on the same post. Definate Newbie here! First grow and had timer issues. I think they are 5 weeks today. The one in the front and all of the close ups are Supposed to be Bruce Banner. She looks to be the closest to done but I have no idea how long she has left. I snipped a tiny piece of a leaf last night and thought I was seeing some amber trichomes. She is over 6 ft tall. Whatcha think?


----------



## kindnug (Sep 15, 2016)

don't look on leafs for amber, you look @ calyx for trichome ripeness


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 15, 2016)

I


kindnug said:


> don't look on leafs for amber, you look @ calyx for trichome ripeness


I couldn't keep it steady enough that way and I have horrible sight. I used one of the tiny leaves coming out of the bud. I just ordered a 40X loop. Maybe I can see better with it. A guess at how much longer from the pics? Please!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 15, 2016)

Pics are not clear and with the purple it's no chance to even give a estimate


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 15, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> Pics are not clear and with the purple it's no chance to even give a estimate


I'll try to get a different light on the subject tonight. Thanks for the response!


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 15, 2016)

How about these? Please!


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 15, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> How about these? Please!


3-4 weeks


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 15, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> 3-4 weeks


Thanks so much! Can I ask if I should flush them? I haven't done it once yet. Not even in veg. I feed Dyna grow bloom every watering to 10% runoff.


----------



## Pig4buzz (Sep 15, 2016)

No need to flush yet. Couple of weeks. You going to have some big fat colas be patient. Keep doing what you doing


----------



## Tigerpaws (Sep 15, 2016)

Pig4buzz said:


> No need to flush yet. Couple of weeks. You going to have some big fat colas be patient. Keep doing what you doing


Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## smoketastic (Sep 16, 2016)

Mataro Blue from Kannabia. I still see some white hairs, but the trichs are maybe 10% amber.


----------



## Route66 (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Green_knight (Sep 17, 2016)

Hey All,
I went out and took a couple pics of my ladies yesterday with my microscope. Let know know what you think please. I'm thinking 10 days left.

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## wannamarrymarijuana (Sep 17, 2016)

Green_knight said:


> Hey All,
> I went out and took a couple pics of my ladies yesterday with my microscope. Let know know what you think please. I'm thinking 10 days left.
> 
> Thanks for the feed back.


Depends on the affect youre looking for...clear, cloudy, and amber trichs have different affects...so u decide the type of "high" that is experienced


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 17, 2016)

wannamarrymarijuana said:


> Depends on the affect youre looking for...clear, cloudy, and amber trichs have different affects...so u decide the type of "high" that is experienced


I'm one that prefers not to be comatose after vaping. I like feeling the high and still have energy to do stuff around the house. Based on the type of high I like when would you suggest to harvets then. Would 7-10 days be the right about time for that?

Thanks again for the response and advice since this is my first time growing and will be my first ever harvest. I really appreciate all the info I have been given on this forum.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Sep 18, 2016)

As i had only simple picture now i post more through photos. Is it ok to take one piece of this plant to try if it's potent as this was some ordinary seed from the stuff i smoke. Piece from lower parts maybe? Thanks. I seem to see large progress with pistils in just about 3 days at top of plant almost everything is brown/red.
         

Top of plant seems quite finished to me ( alto i am not experienced, just a newbie guess ). Maybe someone can tell me more from this pictures, thanks.

ps

You must bored of people asking similar questions for years all over again but what would we noobs do without your guides and hints, i guess our plants would be harvested when first pistils come to be. ( happened to my brother, he harvested my largest plant about 15 days ago and it didn't even had trichomes jet  )

Close bud pictures are all from bottom or middle part of larger plant, smaller one just started to flower and grow.


----------



## dandyrandy (Sep 18, 2016)

Green_knight said:


> I'm one that prefers not to be comatose after vaping. I like feeling the high and still have energy to do stuff around the house. Based on the type of high I like when would you suggest to harvets then. Would 7-10 days be the right about time for that?
> 
> Thanks again for the response and advice since this is my first time growing and will be my first ever harvest. I really appreciate all the info I have been given on this forum.


I've just grown 4 years and have learned a lot here. I like mostly cloudy for my sativa leaning strains. I would take samples at different points and decide what you like. I never take any clear myself but everyone is different. The Indica leaning I like to let amber come through. The downside to all cloudy is it can make you a bit paranoid in some strains. But wake and bake for a days work is great. I'm getting ready to go split firewood. With a splitter. I'm old. Wake and bake....


----------



## terks808 (Sep 18, 2016)

Hi there. I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell how far along my plant is. I'm guessing another 3 weeks at least but this is my first time growing.


----------



## uNF DC (Sep 20, 2016)

Looking for confirmation on these please. 

1 and 2 are 'gsc', I'm thinking 3 weeks left
3 and 5 are Pakistan valley. Im starting flush today. Looks ready within 10 days? 
4 also Pakistan valley seems to have calcium def that slowed it down. Very white still probably 2-3 more weeks. 

Thanks!


----------



## Green_knight (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey everyone I am in week seven of flowering and am shooting for harvesting next Monday. I took some pics of the thrics on both my plants. Do you agree or disagree that I am a week away.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## calzone (Sep 21, 2016)

Hi all. Big buddha cheese at day 54 of flowering. How long left? Sorry for the picture quality
.


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 21, 2016)

Unknown strain, Blue dream, cotton candy, and unknown strain.


----------



## uNF DC (Sep 24, 2016)

Bump. Need an expert in here for the whole last page.

Shark, is that mildew in the last picture?


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 24, 2016)

Was told it was hard water spots.


----------



## CannaBruh (Sep 24, 2016)

doesn't look like mold to me, looks like salt/hard water, ^ everyone needs to wait


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 24, 2016)

CannaBruh said:


> doesn't look like mold to me, looks like salt/hard water, ^ everyone needs to wait


I have an expert I know personally that helps sometimes but for the most part I have been trying to do everything on my own. #1 and #3 are getting pulled more than likely Friday because we have a entire week of rain after that. And the others prob mid-late October


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 24, 2016)

SharK_BaiT said:


> I have an expert I know personally that helps sometimes but for the most part I have been trying to do everything on my own. #1 and #3 are getting pulled more than likely Friday because we have a entire week of rain after that. And the others prob mid-late October


From what I'm hearing that's about right?


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 24, 2016)

Not looking to pull em quite yet, but the trichomes seem to be quite cloudy(my vision may be bad though...), I am not seeing any clear, I see a few amber. What do you think? I am looking to go till at least October. Strain in question is Jackpot Royale, it is the one on the very left. Thanks!

If you open them in the original location you can zoom in quite a bit.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> Not looking to pull em quite yet, but the trichomes seem to be quite cloudy(my vision may be bad though...), I am not seeing any clear, I see a few amber. What do you think? I am looking to go till at least October. Strain in question is Jackpot Royale, it is the one on the very left. Thanks!
> 
> If you open them in the original location you can zoom in quite a bit.



Little longer. stems still got some clearness to them. Is jackpot sativa dom?


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 25, 2016)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Little longer. stems still got some clearness to them. Is jackpot sativa dom?


okay, I will keep an eye on them. Weather will be nice here for the next week. I believe jackpot is Indica dominate, but this is from bagseed, from a plant that hermaphrodited. Side note, I grew this from clone once before, and it hermied indoors, but this time around (same clone), the plant has not hermied outdoors.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> okay, I will keep an eye on them. Weather will be nice here for the next week. I believe jackpot is Indica dominate, but this is from bagseed, from a plant that hermaphrodited. Side note, I grew this from clone once before, and it hermied indoors, but this time around (same clone), the plant has not hermied outdoors.



Did you make sure you had no light leaks or rapid environment fluctuations?


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

Taken 2 days ago. thinking it is getting close, possibly could be chopped now.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 25, 2016)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Did you make sure you had no light leaks or rapid environment fluctuations?


definitely had light leaks(first indoor grow), although, the other plant I had did just fine. I've chalked it up to weak genetics, and/or growing it indoors makes it more susceptible to weakness.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> definitely had light leaks(first indoor grow), although, the other plant I had did just fine. I've chalked it up to weak genetics, and/or growing it indoors makes it more susceptible to weakness.



Yeah, then it for sure sounds like weak genetics.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 25, 2016)

bagh! just found out my neighbors plants were stolen last night. Now I am considering harvesting early.....


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

Know what i would do? I would go sit on my back deck in the dark with my .12 gauge. Fuckin scum bag people who do that man... People down the road from me had that happen last year. but Lets just say those people won't ever do that again...

Thats why i invested in game cameras and motion cameras for the outdoor ladies.
Channel 3 is the best channel ever. And it's free


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 25, 2016)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Know what i would do? I would go sit on my back deck in the dark with my .12 gauge. Fuckin scum bag people who do that man... People down the road from me had that happen last year. but Lets just say those people won't ever do that again...
> 
> Thats why i invested in game cameras and motion cameras for the outdoor ladies.
> Channel 3 is the best channel ever. And it's free


yeah, going to pull out the futon tonight, don't have a gun but I do have a big thwapin stick haha. Can't believe that though, I knew I wasn't paranoid for no reason. Although I live in the city, legal here, had an article in the paper a while back about "croptober" and high amounts of theft. Been thinking about the motion cameras for some time now...


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 25, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> yeah, going to pull out the futon tonight, don't have a gun but I do have a big thwapin stick haha. Can't believe that though, I knew I wasn't paranoid for no reason. Although I live in the city, legal here, had an article in the paper a while back about "croptober" and high amounts of theft. Been thinking about the motion cameras for some time now...



Do it do it do it! I really cant stress it enough to people. Honnestly, come this time of the year i sleep maybe 4 hours a night lol. Im always sketched out, looking around my property lol. yeah man, big fuckin stick would be bad enough over the skull. Are they in the ground? if their in pots you could just move them on a porch/deck or something for the night. Just make that room off-limits until daybreak like i do if i need to. But now that i got cameras i let those do the work for me lol. Don't feel like your bugging too much. You should be paranoid 24/7 due to all the work us growers put into it, people just dont respect or understand the effort that is required.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 25, 2016)

Yeah for real, glad my neighbor isn't to upset though, someone just sawed it off at the base. Two of my plants are in pots, but they would be so hard to move. Just watered the other day, and they are 25 gallons each and Scrogged. The other two are in the ground. Pretty obvious I grow something, greenhouse is visible from the street. Agggh! Looks to be a long week hahaha. Might have to make a run for some cameras


----------



## SharK_BaiT (Sep 26, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> Yeah for real, glad my neighbor isn't to upset though, someone just sawed it off at the base. Two of my plants are in pots, but they would be so hard to move. Just watered the other day, and they are 25 gallons each and Scrogged. The other two are in the ground. Pretty obvious I grow something, greenhouse is visible from the street. Agggh! Looks to be a long week hahaha. Might have to make a run for some cameras


Yeah it's pretty bad in the small town I live in too. Definitely invest in cameras if you have the funds.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 26, 2016)

ILLwannabe said:


> Yeah for real, glad my neighbor isn't to upset though, someone just sawed it off at the base. Two of my plants are in pots, but they would be so hard to move. Just watered the other day, and they are 25 gallons each and Scrogged. The other two are in the ground. Pretty obvious I grow something, greenhouse is visible from the street. Agggh! Looks to be a long week hahaha. Might have to make a run for some cameras



How did it go last night? No troubles, grab your cameras ?


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 26, 2016)

CriticalCheeze said:


> How did it go last night? No troubles, grab your cameras ?


Ha I did manage to get some rest in. No troubles, cameras sound nice though lolol


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Sep 26, 2016)

It looks like to me these plants have 2 to 4 weeks left. The first 3 pictures are sherbet and the last photo is green crack


----------



## StrictlyClassified (Sep 26, 2016)

And yes, I see the dog hair unfortunately haha


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 26, 2016)

yeah 2 weeks i would say


----------



## ILLwannabe (Sep 27, 2016)

just spotted what appears to be a bit of mold on one of the sugar leaves, going to have another look around. Harvest before spread?

Skywalker, sativa dom


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Sep 27, 2016)

3% hydrogen peroxide.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 5, 2016)

What you think should i chop this one now, i like it a bit early tho all pistils are brown no white anywhere and my leaves are all fallen. I picked few buds earlier.

One more question, without proper dry and cure there can't be no full potency and taste at all? Asking because i won't let myself to pick early buds anymore from my next harvest.

And big question, is 600w HPS light enough for 4 plants, i plan to get at least 8-10 ounce per plant. Thanks, you have been very helpful love this forum.


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Oct 5, 2016)

Clear trich heads are precursor cannabinoids. Won't do much for you. Clears are the ones that are premature. 

Proper dry and cure brings out the flavor, maximum potency potential, and the aroma. You can snip a small bud and dry it quick on a rack for a couple days and then try it. It wont taste like it will after cure n shit but you can still relate to how you want your trichomes.


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 7, 2016)

CriticalCheeze said:


> Clear trich heads are precursor cannabinoids. Won't do much for you. Clears are the ones that are premature.
> 
> Proper dry and cure brings out the flavor, maximum potency potential, and the aroma. You can snip a small bud and dry it quick on a rack for a couple days and then try it. It wont taste like it will after cure n shit but you can still relate to how you want your trichomes.


With this cold weather lately i am afraid i don't see any growth on my plants, they seem to just loose pistils and buds do get a bit thicker. Could they loose potency if temps fall under 12°C? ( plants are outside over day for 3 days already as i can't have them in for some time )


----------



## CriticalCheeze (Oct 7, 2016)

MauieWoowie said:


> With this cold weather lately i am afraid i don't see any growth on my plants, they seem to just loose pistils and buds do get a bit thicker. Could they loose potency if temps fall under 12°C? ( plants are outside over day for 3 days already as i can't have them in for some time )



Biggest thing to worry about is moiusture/humidity. You don't want that at all. Pistils would be receeding back into the calyx when nearing harvest.
Do you have a shed or a garage of somesort? A place out of the elements but atleast 60/65 degrees. 12c is what 50-55F? Plants will still grow and fatten up, cold seems to speed up their metabolism' (To a point)The biggest "non kill your plant" problem with cold i experience is nute lockouts sometimes. Usually phosphorous, below 50F, PH lockout happens from 4.0-5.5 and over 7.0 for P A few days in cold weather won't hurt them too bad. Just don't go through 2 frosts already like i have lol..... Another on the way. Don't overwater in too cold of weather also= not good at all. These in pots or right in the ol ground?


----------



## MauieWoowie (Oct 7, 2016)

Plants are in pots and because one situation here i have to take them out, cant have them in over day, only at nights. Yeah its about 53F temp but goes as low as low 40s. Thanks for answer i will try put them in basement or something, so mad because all was going nicely expect this last days.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 7, 2016)

Can you tell anything from these pics? I know they're not the greatest.


----------



## CrazyFrenchman (Oct 9, 2016)

This one is starting week 7 from te day i flipped lights. Original white widow from crop kings, they said done in 7 weeks, but im sure i have a few left what you guys think


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 9, 2016)

No expert myself but that looks done to me Tigerpaws, if you have a loupe or microscope to look at the trichomes there seems a fairly solid consensus backed by science that milky is what you want, clear is useless, amber is too far, so mostly milky, few amber is around ready.

The 7 weeks starts from when it actually goes into budding CrazyFrenchman and I'm sure that's not ready yet, couldn't say how long though.

This is (we're fairly certain) World of Seeds Pakistan Valley, in flowering for almost 11 weeks now and still not finished, trichs are around 50% milky, 50% clear, no amber.

Any estimate how long I got left please? I've got 8 seedlings and 2 clones ready for a proper grow when my first is done. Plus...it's my first grow, I want to be smoking my own weed! Second pic is a nug about halfway up, 3rd is the cola top left of the main plant shot


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 9, 2016)

What do y'all think? Is she ready?


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 9, 2016)

Tigerpaws said:


> What do y'all think? Is she ready?


A little bit better pic I think.


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> No expert myself but that looks done to me Tigerpaws, if you have a loupe or microscope to look at the trichomes there seems a fairly solid consensus backed by science that milky is what you want, clear is useless, amber is too far, so mostly milky, few amber is around ready.
> 
> The 7 weeks starts from when it actually goes into budding CrazyFrenchman and I'm sure that's not ready yet, couldn't say how long though.
> 
> ...


I have a 25x loop and a 60x led mini microscope. I guess I have horrible eyes because I can tell the difference between clear and cloudy with the loop and the mini led I think I'm seeing mostly cloudy with maybe 1 or 2 amber here and there.


----------



## Bunduki (Oct 10, 2016)

You want to check the trichs that are sideways to you rather than head on, looking down on a trich from the top they seem to refract the light and look cloudy through my led microscope, lot easier to tell if you move around to find some side on


----------



## Tigerpaws (Oct 10, 2016)

Bunduki said:


> You want to check the trichs that are sideways to you rather than head on, looking down on a trich from the top they seem to refract the light and look cloudy through my led microscope, lot easier to tell if you move around to find some side on


Thanks. I'll try that. Can you tell anything from this pic? There appears to be some new lime green growth at the tip. At first I thought it was seeds.


----------



## Woodfella (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Rottedroots (Oct 15, 2016)

Otay.. This is a couple small Sour Diesels toughing it outside. I'm gonna pull them Wednesday. They don't seem to be doing much of anything at this point. Personally I would have liked to leave them for another week but i think the point of diminishing returns is here. I did spot some rot but it's not spreading. IDK.. what do you guys think??


----------



## Woodfella (Oct 17, 2016)

Woodfella said:


> View attachment 3805267


Guess I never asked, "How long til it's done fellas?"
Thank you


----------



## Chizzarules (Oct 20, 2016)

I think my last plant is done


----------



## Black Sands Ranch (Oct 25, 2016)

I think this one is ready, TGA Ace of Spades --outdoor.

TYIA


----------



## philipg (Nov 6, 2016)

How long do you reckon till I should harvest this plant?


----------



## cindysid (Nov 6, 2016)

philipg said:


> How long do you reckon till I should harvest this plant?


Check your trichomes with a magnifier, but by the looks of the pistils you still have a week or two at least.


----------



## green217 (Nov 6, 2016)

I try and wait till the pistils are receded into the clayxes at least half way down the plant. I'd say at least 2 weeks, maybe a bit longer depending how it's looking then


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 28, 2017)

How much longer you think I should wait?


----------



## Yodaweed (Apr 29, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> How much longer you think I should wait?
> 
> View attachment 3932877 View attachment 3932878 View attachment 3932875 View attachment 3932876


To me that looks ready


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Yodaweed said:


> To me that looks ready


Thank you, I thought so too! Someone told me to let all hairs go orange but I have never read that anywhere.


----------



## hotpotato8 (Apr 29, 2017)

Get a cheep pocket microscope from Amazon or Ebay and check for tricome change. That's how you tell for sure.


----------



## abuilder (Apr 29, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> How much longer you think I should wait?
> 
> View attachment 3932877 View attachment 3932878 View attachment 3932875 View attachment 3932876


That doesn't look ready to me at all. What I have going right now is much more amber in color and it's still not ready...I use a microscope to be sure b/c thats the only real way to tell..This one on amazon is cheap and it's really pretty good..I've tried all the cheap ones.
*Carson MicroBrite Plus 60x-120x Power LED Lighted Pocket Microscope (MM-300)*
With Prime they'll get it to you in two daze. I'm guessing you have at least another week, if not more left, but you need to look at the trichomes under a scope to know for sure...you want half to three quarters of them cloudy and a quarter to a half amber depending on the head you're looking for.


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks! I do have a magnified glass thing, and I see mostly cloudy. I read that a lot of amber trichomes are a more stoney high, is that accurate? I am looking for more of an uplifting high. Still trying to understand all the different things I've read online, I appreciate the help. I also keep reading things about flushing (I have started), and leaving the plant in the dark for several days before harvest. I'm trying to time this well because I will not be able to harvest this coming monday-friday and was unsure if waiting longer than than would be too long. Looks like I'll be okay to wait then!


----------



## abuilder (Apr 29, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> Thanks! I do have a magnified glass thing, and I see mostly cloudy. I read that a lot of amber trichomes are a more stoney high, is that accurate? I am looking for more of an uplifting high. Still trying to understand all the different things I've read online, I appreciate the help. I also keep reading things about flushing (I have started), and leaving the plant in the dark for several days before harvest. I'm trying to time this well because I will not be able to harvest this coming monday-friday and was unsure if waiting longer than than would be too long. Looks like I'll be okay to wait then!


This is pretty basic and straight forward. I've heard some "experts" also say to just do thinned down nutes the last two weeks and that it's in the curing that makes it less harsh....so some say.
http://howtogrowmarijuana.com/5-high-yield-tips/


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2017)

If you leave in dark ... It will be fine until you are ready to chop. It does *nothing* for plant BUT allows you the benefit of chopping down on your *own schedule*. No more waiting before lights on to cut down plants .... Keep them sleeping then come in and pull plants and kill them. Simple enough.

My 2¢ .... How long has these been flowering ?
They seem like they need a bit more bulking ... At least 2 weeks depending on their flowering time.


----------



## a mongo frog (Apr 29, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> It does *nothing* for plant BUT allows you the benefit of chopping down on your *own schedule*.


It makes the buds more resinous!!!!!! 24 hours of darkness!!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Apr 29, 2017)

Don't forget to fart in tent after some Jack in the Box Tacos ....
Those cheap dog meat tacos will make some Hella Terpy Weed .

Shake your leg to maximize " treatment " ....


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 30, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> If you leave in dark ... It will be fine until you are ready to chop. It does *nothing* for plant BUT allows you the benefit of chopping down on your *own schedule*. No more waiting before lights on to cut down plants .... Keep them sleeping then come in and pull plants and kill them. Simple enough.
> 
> My 2¢ .... How long has these been flowering ?
> They seem like they need a bit more bulking ... At least 2 weeks depending on their flowering time.


I do not have an exact date of when this plant was swapped to 12/12. It was absolutely between March 1st and 7th though. This was a blue dream clone I got on 1/1/17


----------



## ladywolf (Apr 30, 2017)

These are from today. The tips of most leaves are burnt, but they have looked like that for some time.is the coloring of my plant weird? Def learning a lot on this one plant grow. Lots of errors and things neglected, but I still think I'm doing OK. We are anywhere from day 55-61 right now (I am 80% certain it is day 61 but I didn't log it at the time). Time is currently not my friend, gotta get this girl out as soon as possible. I don't want to pull too early though.


----------



## SensiPuff (May 1, 2017)

It looks like your harvest window is open, based off the appearance of the whole plant. Of course this is a subjective topic due to personal pref.


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 1, 2017)

She looks great ... Lots of sugar. 
Is there a reason you may have to chop early ?

She COULD be harvested ... It definetly looks more mature than other grows where the OP just couldnt wait and chopped way too early. These have some good looking nugs .
BUT ... Its still gonna take you some time to dry out buds and move to curing. 

Hopefully you are not rushed for that ..... Its probably the most important part of your grow.


----------



## ladywolf (May 1, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> She looks great ... Lots of sugar.
> Is there a reason you may have to chop early ?
> 
> She COULD be harvested ... It definetly looks more mature than other grows where the OP just couldnt wait and chopped way too early. These have some good looking nugs .
> ...


Hi, thanks for all the help! 

I feel like I may need to chop early because my apartment complex is going to be doing unit by unit inspections "soon," as the community director told me a week ago; so I'm super nervous about the plant being an issue. No idea what said inspections are, it's the first I've heard of these since I moved in. My plant is in my walk in closet turned grow room, and I don't see why they would open the door for any reason, but the smell...! That's the only reason really. 

I'm unable to harvest until at least Friday anyways, but hope to keep going until it's the better time to harvest! Thank you so much for your advice, I appreciate it.


----------



## ladywolf (May 3, 2017)

I've been trying to look at trichomes this morning but I am far too shaky to hold the scope still, BUT I've noticed the buds seem to be either going through a plumping burst, or they're "fox tailing" on the top bud. Or something else. All guesses based on info read online. What is happening reminds me of the shape of the bud in my avatar picture. I'll get pictures later today if I can. Any advice/help appreciated


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 3, 2017)

What I do is set the plant in a good position with room for my elbows and good light. Then I rest my elbows on the table, holding the microscope with both hands right up next to the bud to be examined. For the 60X I have to get right up with my face upon the bud. Once you're there, there's no doubt about where in the maturation process you are. You have to see the trichomes.


----------



## ladywolf (May 3, 2017)

Would it be awful to pull her? Unit inspections this week but have drying location secure


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 3, 2017)

I feel for ya as I had to pull mine too early last year (my first harvest). I was leaving town and had time constraints It was still very good smoke but this year I planted early and I'm giving them time to fully mature, no matter how scrawny they look.


----------



## ladywolf (May 3, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> I feel for ya as I had to pull mine too early last year (my first harvest). I was leaving town and had time constraints It was still very good smoke but this year I planted early and I'm giving them time to fully mature, no matter how scrawny they look.


Wish I could keep it going. My heart breaks a little bit! Someone told me to throw trash bags over it and put it in my car until the inspection is over, but I feel like that is a horrible idea.


----------



## Daiw1987 (May 4, 2017)

How long guys it will be the end of week 9 Saturday thanks


----------



## Daiw1987 (May 4, 2017)

Daiw1987 said:


> How long guys it will be the end of week 9 Saturday thanks


End of week 8 I mean


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 4, 2017)

What do the trichomes look like?


----------



## Daiw1987 (May 4, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> What do the trichomes look like?


Still creamy and see through


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 4, 2017)

Daiw1987 said:


> Still creamy and see through


You're getting there. What strain is this?


----------



## Daiw1987 (May 4, 2017)

hotpotato8 said:


> You're getting there. What strain is this?


I haven't a clue my mate gave the seeds to me from hiscrop and he didn't know what it was how many weeks do you think?


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 4, 2017)

Daiw1987 said:


> I haven't a clue my mate gave the seeds to me from hiscrop and he didn't know what it was how many weeks do you think?


I'm no expert. You're pistils are still white. I'd guess at least a coupla weeks. The truth is in the trichomes tho. Lots of swelling right up till harvest.


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 7, 2017)

10 weeks into flowering today.


----------



## greg nr (May 8, 2017)

Ok, these are some ww's just going into week 8 after the flip. The breeder listed it as an 8 week flower. The trich's look mostly clear to me; pistils have been brown for a while. Another week? More?

I want to flip the tent to the next grow but can wait; 'm mentally through with this grow. 

Sorry about the quality; it's hard to hold a microscope and get good pictures.


----------



## hotpotato8 (May 8, 2017)

Looks mostly clear to me as well. When you start seeing some brown trichs you'll be getting closer. I harvested a Northern Lights a few weeks ago and when I thought it was ready with about 20% brown trichomes, 20% clear and 60% milky.


----------



## majins (May 25, 2017)

Be 7 weeks tomorrow from flip.
(one of the middle/lower buds.)


----------



## ANC (May 25, 2017)

I like going by the hairs, if they are all about 2 thirds brown, it is normally about time to take it. If you want to make hash, I'd let it mature a bit more (orange trichs)


----------



## Ilikebigbudsnicnnotlie (May 25, 2017)

majins said:


> Be 7 weeks tomorrow from flip.
> (one of the middle/lower buds.)


To me this needs a couple more weeks at least


----------



## BobCajun (May 25, 2017)

7 weeks is when they start to be actual buds, like the very beginning of it. If you harvested now you will have missed out on virtually all of the bud. The 3 weeks between 7 and 10 is when all the actual bud is produced. Considering you put 7 weeks into it so far and only another 3 will make the difference between a real harvest and a pathetic one, I'd say cutting now would be an unwise decision. Maybe 9 weeks if you're in a real hurry, but definitely not 7 if you want any kind of weight or bud thickness at all.


----------



## Dabbinblunted (May 29, 2017)

Today is 7 weeks. 
It's a 7 to 9 week strain
Whatcha y'all think?


----------



## oldschool (May 30, 2017)

What about these? Strain is AK-47. Plants have been in 12/12 for 50 days. Trichomes appear mostly cloudy with a few red trichomes. Buds lower on the plants look very immature. Not sure if I should chop or wait. Any opinions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 6, 2017)

Bump


----------



## Pig4buzz (Jul 6, 2017)

Both need 2-3 weeks min


----------



## Craigson (Jul 11, 2017)

Im torn here on whether to harv or not. 4 JOTI BB day 51.(2 of each pheno(2clones)) Trichs show like 90% cloudy,5% clear, 5% amber. I know just about perfect, but the new hairs are throwin me off. Had some foxtailing due to heat too.
What you guys think?
Its listed as a 45-55 day strain.

These pics are 2 main plants


----------



## Craigson (Jul 11, 2017)

Clones- top nugs , foxtailing/new pistils

 

Clones lower nugs


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Im torn here on whether to harv or not. 4 JOTI BB day 51.(2 of each pheno(2clones)) Trichs show like 90% cloudy,5% clear, 5% amber. I know just about perfect, but the new hairs are throwin me off. Had some foxtailing due to heat too.
> What you guys think?
> Its listed as a 45-55 day strain.
> 
> ...


Not yet.


----------



## Craigson (Jul 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Not yet.


Ok thx

Any other opinions?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> Ok thx
> 
> Any other opinions?



I'd give it another 10 days, maybe two weeks. It looks like it's still stacking on some decent weight.


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 11, 2017)

53 days since flip, my count 43 days. " 60 day flower strain" Jack white. 2x2 grow. diy cob led 36x   10w 3200k cob chips pushing 347watts 
Thinking of going 20 more days. Think 20 more days is necessary? Guna buy a loupe friday to check the trichs
I looked under a magnifying glass to appear what would be a few Amber trichs. 
Dont have anyone to really show it off to. Figured id ask the man! Lol. Thank you for your time


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> 53 days since flip, my count 43 days. " 60 day flower strain"View attachment 3976407 Jack white. 2x2 grow. diy cob led 36x View attachment 3976409 View attachment 3976410 10w 3200k cob chips pushing 347watts
> Thinking of going 20 more days. Think 20 more days is necessary? Guna buy a loupe friday to check the trichs
> I looked under a magnifying glass to appear what would be a few Amber trichs.
> Dont have anyone to really show it off to. Figured id ask the man! Lol. Thank you for your time



That looks pretty damn good. 20 more days would really take home the belt. I prefer pushing mine as far as I can. Unless you start seeing unusual growth patterns, horns and curly leaves, I'd let them keep going.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Jul 11, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> 53 days since flip, my count 43 days. " 60 day flower strain"View attachment 3976407 Jack white. 2x2 grow. diy cob led 36x View attachment 3976409 View attachment 3976410 10w 3200k cob chips pushing 347watts
> Thinking of going 20 more days. Think 20 more days is necessary? Guna buy a loupe friday to check the trichs
> I looked under a magnifying glass to appear what would be a few Amber trichs.
> Dont have anyone to really show it off to. Figured id ask the man! Lol. Thank you for your time


Those are some fat buds. Good job, I would say more like 10-14 days


----------



## Rolla J (Jul 11, 2017)

Great advice guys! Im so humbled. Really! I appreciate the both of yalls input. Its tempting to take a lil snip to one. Im tryna to work on my paitence more lol. I think one more tiger bloom nute feeding in 2 days and water from there on out. Thanks a ton peeps!


----------



## Craigson (Jul 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> That looks pretty damn good. 20 more days would really take home the belt. I prefer pushing mine as far as I can. Unless you start seeing unusual growth patterns, horns and curly leaves, I'd let them keep going.


See I am seeing 'horns n curly leaves' where some of the new pistils are coming in


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 11, 2017)

Craigson said:


> See I am seeing 'horns n curly leaves' where some of the new pistils are coming in



I did notice that in a few of your pics. They are still covered with white hairs though so it's really hard to say. It's kind of a personal decision based on what you want. If you don't mind having buds with horns you can let them keep going and pack on some more weight. If you desire a more visually appealing finished product then you may want to clip them at the first sign of horns.


----------



## Raven121415 (Jul 12, 2017)

Started week 8 from flip 3 days ago @ day 51 now. Strains are Holy Grsil Kush and Kandy Kush. They got slightly polinated by a male Sour Diesel that opened preflower pollen sacs and are growing seeds now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 12, 2017)

Raven121415 said:


> Started week 8 from flip 3 days ago @ day 51 now. Strains are Holy Grsil Kush and Kandy Kush. They got slightly polinated by a male Sour Diesel that opened preflower pollen sacs and are growing seeds now.



From what I can tell those look really close. Judging from the health of the plants though, I'd let them go another 2 weeks.


----------



## Raven121415 (Jul 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> From what I can tell those look really close. Judging from the health of the plants though, I'd let them go another 2 weeks.


Thanks! That's pretty much what I was already thinking. I have a 60x-120x LED pocket microscope coming Tuesday. I will be checking trichs from there on!


----------



## wilem38 (Jul 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


Thanks for you're help. Northern Lights Auto. First Grow CFL. 69 Days from Sprout. I go on a 10 day vacation 30 days from now and need to decide whether to pull now and have more time while home for drying and curing or let them go a little longer. Quantity doesn't matter to me as this is more than I need.

Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2017)

wilem38 said:


> Thanks for you're help. Northern Lights Auto. First Grow CFL. 69 Days from Sprout. I go on a 10 day vacation 30 days from now and need to decide whether to pull now and have more time while home for drying and curing or let them go a little longer. Quantity doesn't matter to me as this is more than I need.
> 
> Thanks!



Those look really close. Judging by the amount of white hairs I'd say go another 10 days. I do see the the buds are starting to stretch out and get horns though. I usually chop them once they start doing this.


----------



## loner79 (Jul 13, 2017)

Didn't see this thread . I made a post but I post here to . 2nd grow barneys lsd and royal queen northern lights.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2017)

loner79 said:


> Didn't see this thread . I made a post but I post here to . 2nd grow barneys lsd and royal queen northern lights.



I'd let those go another 2 - 3 weeks. They're looking really good.


----------



## loner79 (Jul 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I'd let those go another 2 - 3 weeks. They're looking really good.


They day 60 right now


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 13, 2017)

loner79 said:


> They day 60 right now



A couple of the pictures they actually looked done but then I saw a lot of new growth as well. I'm assuming the two different strains may finish at different times.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jul 13, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> A couple of the pictures they actually looked done but then I saw a lot of new growth as well. I'm assuming the two different strains may finish at different times.


Look at you, acting like me and shit. You don't even know bro, who you trying to fool?


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 14, 2017)

auto fresh cand adversted 9week strain going in her 73day.. I plan to cut her in about 10 days


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got a couple top Colas of LSD that look like this. I'm 70+ days from the flip. If it weren't for the newer looking white pistols I'd say it was finished, Not sure if I should chop or not...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977744



That's a tough one. Sometimes they just keep shooting out new growth. Your buds are starting to get all horned out though. If you don't mind the horns I'd say let them go another week just to see what happens.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 14, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> View attachment 3977788
> auto fresh cand adversted 9week strain going in her 73day.. I plan to cut her in about 10 days



That looks done.


----------



## CannaBruh (Jul 14, 2017)

nxsov180db said:


> I've got a couple top Colas of LSD that look like this. I'm 70+ days from the flip. If it weren't for the newer looking white pistols I'd say it was finished, Not sure if I should chop or not...


What are your temps? Is it warmer in your room? I'd keep going


----------



## wilem38 (Jul 16, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Those look really close. Judging by the amount of white hairs I'd say go another 10 days. I do see the the buds are starting to stretch out and get horns though. I usually chop them once they start doing this.


Thanks again, decided to chop em today.


----------



## Diskokobaja (Jul 17, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> That's a tough one. Sometimes they just keep shooting out new growth. Your buds are starting to get all horned out though. If you don't mind the horns I'd say let them go another week just to see what happens.


I was hoping she will fatten up.. But Nothing..


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 17, 2017)

Diskokobaja said:


> I was hoping she will fatten up.. But Nothing..



On to the next one.


----------



## GreenBean 420 (Jul 19, 2017)

Green crack 7-8week strain
Day 70 from flip. Most normal hairs on buds have turned orange/red and receded. Trichs all solid milk with random ambers here and there. Fox tails keep throwing new hairs. Trying to keep the soaring head high. Was thinking about chopping on Friday?


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 19, 2017)

GreenBean 420 said:


> Green crack 7-8week strain
> Day 70 from flip. Most normal hairs on buds have turned orange/red and receded. Trichs all solid milk with random ambers here and there. Fox tails keep throwing new hairs. Trying to keep the soaring head high. Was thinking about chopping on Friday?
> View attachment 3980702
> View attachment 3980703



Yeah, that looks done. Friday would be perfect.


----------



## Stephen burke (Aug 5, 2017)

rastadoor said:


> I would like to know when you think mine is going to be finished.


Tomorrow I'd say


----------



## Hazeytreats (Aug 6, 2017)

Im Looking at starting my flush tomorrow for a week its my first grow but have been looking at pushing them as long as I could so be down a week tomorrow.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 6, 2017)

Hazeytreats said:


> Im Looking at starting my flush tomorrow for a week its my first grow but have been looking at pushing them as long as I could so be down a week tomorrow.



Those should be good to go in a week.


----------



## Snakedoc (Aug 8, 2017)

Pics are of Blueberry auto and White Widow auto. Trichomes are a mix of clear and amber, and have been like this for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 8, 2017)

Snakedoc said:


> Pics are of Blueberry auto and White Widow auto. Trichomes are a mix of clear and amber, and have been like this for 2-3 weeks.



From what I can see, I'd say those are done.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 9, 2017)

HSO Purple Trainwreck, Day 62.

Well, whatcha think?


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 9, 2017)

ChefKimbo said:


> HSO Purple Trainwreck, Day 62.
> 
> Well, whatcha think?View attachment 3992557 View attachment 3992558



At least 3 more weeks. Probably closer to 4.


----------



## ChefKimbo (Aug 9, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> At least 3 more weeks. Probably closer to 4.


That's actually pretty shocking considering this strain seems to go 10 weeks in most reports. But she needs a feeding every 2-3 days, so I'm sure you are correct thanks.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Let's play because, I can't find my loupe and or my glasses lmfao! Have to leave tomorrow and o was going to chop. 8 weeks into flower, unknown Jamaica strain, landrace though. I'm in Canada, so it's flowered way before any of munch other plants; they will be down end of sept, begins of oct.

Would you cut or wait a week? 

Also have to watch out for this dude who is "planning" on taking 
for himself. Long story but he is an ass who stole my bong in the middle of summer from my locked back yard so. I have that dude watching and waiting lmfao


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Let's play because, I can't find my loupe and or my glasses lmfao! Have to leave tomorrow and o was going to chop. 8 weeks into flower, unknown Jamaica strain, landrace though. I'm in Canada, so it's flowered way before any of munch other plants; they will be down end of sept, begins of oct.
> 
> Would you cut or wait a week?
> 
> ...



That looks done.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Let's play because, I can't find my loupe and or my glasses lmfao! Have to leave tomorrow and o was going to chop. 8 weeks into flower, unknown Jamaica strain, landrace though. I'm in Canada, so it's flowered way before any of munch other plants; they will be down end of sept, begins of oct.
> 
> Would you cut or wait a week?
> 
> ...


Realizing that I didn't upload the actual bud photos just the close up, silly me but yeah you think it's done?

A main cola ish lol


Lower bud:


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Realizing that I didn't upload the actual bud photos just the close up, silly me but yeah you think it's done?
> 
> A main cola ish lol
> View attachment 4008882
> ...


Fuck no, fdd is a big ass lier. That's like a month away.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck no, fdd is a big ass lier. That's like a month away.


A month I see a stretch lol but I agree, it's 7.5 weeks so far, it's no time in the climate it is use to so it is flowering way!! Faster than my others. Example, same age but way way further to go than this one 

 

So both at 7.5 weeks and the Jamaican has about a week to go more. The amnesia has id say until maybe end of sept, first week of oct. Well it it has no choice or it will die lol frost is a bitch


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> A month I see a stretch lol but I agree, it's 7.5 weeks so far, it's no time in the climate it is use to so it is flowering way!! Faster than my others. Example, same age but way way further to go than this one
> 
> View attachment 4008884
> 
> So both at 7.5 weeks and the Jamaican has about a week to go more. The amnesia has id say until maybe end of sept, first week of oct. Well it it has no choice or it will die lol frost is a bitch


At least a month.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> At least a month.


Well it sucks for the plant because it needs to be chopped by Friday aha the others will go as long as needed but this one for some reason, is 3 weeks ahead of the others. So imma take it and use it as my personal lol  but thank you man, I'm getting a new loupe tomorrow and if I see that on Friday they are 80/20 cloudy and maybe a few ambers but not really because I'm trying something's new with different harvest times.


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> Well it sucks for the plant because it needs to be chopped by Friday aha the others will go as long as needed but this one for some reason, is 3 weeks ahead of the others. So imma take it and use it as my personal lol  but thank you man, I'm getting a new loupe tomorrow and if I see that on Friday they are 80/20 cloudy and maybe a few ambers but not really because I'm trying something's new with different harvest times.


It's not 3 weeks ahead of the others unless it started flowering three weeks before the others did.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not 3 weeks ahead of the others unless it started flowering three weeks before the others did.


Aha I know it's not actually 3 weeks ahead.  But the Jamaican plant did start to flower 2 weeks before all the rest, so crap thank you for catching that. That means she's closer to 8.5 weeks. They were planted at the same time, all my plants were. All of them are at the same progress of

amnesia:


And same age, same time period of veg and flowering, Jamaican:



Also, I like to show how's cool your climate affects your bud lol I'll let it go a summer long as I can but Friday is that long. My amnesia will be an oct plant like the rest of them im sure.


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 11, 2017)

I still have about another month or so on my one outdoor. She is 5 weeks flower today Afghani #1 well #2. Seeds that i made (afgn1 herm x afgan1 fem) seed lol
   
Yours girls r looking really good CQ! I like the purple in the amnesia plant


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> Fuck no, fdd is a big ass lier. That's like a month away.



She tricked me.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> It's not 3 weeks ahead of the others unless it started flowering three weeks before the others did.[/QUOTE





fdd2blk said:


> She tricked me.


aha yes, "tricked" honestly like I said I'll harvest on Friday no matter what for a few reasons lol but she is close from what I can see on the trics with this ikayish loupe


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

Rolla J said:


> I still have about another month or so on my one outdoor. She is 5 weeks flower today Afghani #1 well #2. Seeds that i made (afgn1 herm x afgan1 fem) seed lol
> View attachment 4008910 View attachment 4008911 View attachment 4008912
> Yours girls r looking really good CQ! I like the purple in the amnesia plant


Thank you so much! 

Your plants look amazing and do look about a month away, which makes me giggle when my Jamaica plant is supposed to be the same but it's at most 2 weeks, 80%of fan leaves have died off lol 

I'm going to follow you, love your plants!


----------



## mr sunshine (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> aha yes, "tricked" honestly like I said I'll harvest on Friday no matter what for a few reasons lol but she is close from what I can see on the trics with this ikayish loupe


She's not close at all, I'd call it halfway done.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

mr sunshine said:


> She's not close at all, I'd call it halfway done.


I'd love to let her go and see but it's not in the stars so sadly, she has u till Friday to bulk up a bit more. 8.5 weeks I wouldn't t call half way, I've never grown a strain that took 17 weeks to flower but I'm sure their out there lol 
Cheers


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 11, 2017)

Cannabis.Queen said:


> I'd love to let her go and see but it's not in the stars so sadly, she has u till Friday to bulk up a bit more. 8.5 weeks I wouldn't t call half way, I've never grown a strain that took 17 weeks to flower but I'm sure their out there lol
> Cheers


He's drunk.


----------



## Cannabis.Queen (Sep 11, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> He's drunk.


You'd hope so lol


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 12, 2017)

Thank u alot!


Cannabis.Queen said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Your plants look amazing and do look about a month away, which makes me giggle when my Jamaica plant is supposed to be the same but it's at most 2 weeks, 80%of fan leaves have died off lol
> 
> I'm going to follow you, love your plants!


Thanks for the love! Ill follow back!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## PeterBudd (Sep 12, 2017)

100% outdoor and organic! Two plants, one seems to me more ready than the other. 

What do you think about them? How much more time do they have? I had to cut the larger leaves, caterpillar and mite attack, but now they seem better.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2017)

PeterBudd said:


> 100% outdoor and organic! Two plants, one seems to me more ready than the other.
> 
> What do you think about them? How much more time do they have? I had to cut the larger leaves, caterpillar and mite attack, but now they seem better.


At least 3 more weeks. Probably even 4 more weeks.


----------



## Seedman06 (Sep 12, 2017)

Here is a auto think different. Not sure how many weeks it's at.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 12, 2017)

Seedman06 said:


> Here is a auto think different. Not sure how many weeks it's at.View attachment 4009301 View attachment 4009302


2 more weeks?


----------



## Kjudah420 (Sep 17, 2017)

opinions? last pic was last week


----------



## Tony Gunk (Sep 17, 2017)

Chocolate Haze. Day 111 (F70).


----------



## Biggsmall (Oct 2, 2017)

The close ups are from 2 Wonder Woman from nirvana and a sativa dom random. I have about 8other unknown strains in the grow so I know they will be done at different times respectively...
But what about those three ?


----------



## JNxKushxKing (Oct 6, 2017)

my 8 weeks flower outdoor


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

Kjudah420 said:


> View attachment 4012186 View attachment 4012187 View attachment 4012188 View attachment 4012196 View attachment 4012198 opinions? last pic was last week



Looks BOMB. I'd try to push it 2 - 3 more weeks. So if that was last week, say 2 more weeks. It looks fat and thick but I still see a lot of white hairs.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

Tony Gunk said:


> View attachment 4012253 Chocolate Haze. Day 111 (F70). View attachment 4012247 View attachment 4012249



Damn haze takes forever. Looks like it could go another month.

That's not day 111 of flower is it?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

Biggsmall said:


> View attachment 4020777 View attachment 4020778 View attachment 4020779 The close ups are from 2 Wonder Woman from nirvana and a sativa dom random. I have about 8other unknown strains in the grow so I know they will be done at different times respectively...
> But what about those three ?


Another month yet.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

JNxKushxKing said:


> my 8 weeks flower outdoor



Kind of hard to tell on that one. Can you get some close-ups?


----------



## JNxKushxKing (Oct 6, 2017)

best could get atm there, 2 days ago eas the pics can get more later also


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

JNxKushxKing said:


> best could get atm there, 2 days ago eas the pics can get more later also



I'd try to let those go another 10 - 14 days, as long as the weather holds out.


----------



## BurnzyBurnz (Oct 6, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


I started flowering (12/12) on September 1st. I'm thinking 4 to 5 more weeks ?

ANYONE ELSE HAVE A ROUGH ESTIMATE???


----------



## greenthumbz420 (Oct 6, 2017)

Weather is starting to get cold ay night, how long do you think I need to hold on?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

BurnzyBurnz said:


> I started flowering (12/12) on September 1st. I'm thinking 4 to 5 more weeks ?
> 
> ANYONE ELSE HAVE A ROUGH ESTIMATE???


 I'd go 6 1/2 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 6, 2017)

greenthumbz420 said:


> Weather is starting to get cold ay night, how long do you think I need to hold on?



I'd try to go at least 3 more weeks. Should be good as long as there is no rain or freeze.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Oct 7, 2017)

Outdoor Kosher Tangie


I would ideally like to take her another 2 weeks, but 60%+ humidity levels and rain for the rest of the month have me worried. Any opinions greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 7, 2017)

ILLwannabe said:


> Outdoor Kosher Tangie
> View attachment 4023197
> 
> I would ideally like to take her another 2 weeks, but 60%+ humidity levels and rain for the rest of the month have me worried. Any opinions greatly appreciated!
> ...



Can you cover it? Maybe with clear plastic.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Oct 7, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Can you cover it? Maybe with clear plastic.


Covered my plants last year, still ended up with grey mold. Harvested on the 26th of Sept last year, so this is pushing it for me lol. 

Judging by the pic, I would say my trichomes are 80% cloudy, 17% clear, 3% amber but I am not the best judge


----------



## Codu (Oct 8, 2017)

My pineapple chunk coming down October 16 2017. Next Sunday.

Do You agree?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2017)

ILLwannabe said:


> Covered my plants last year, still ended up with grey mold. Harvested on the 26th of Sept last year, so this is pushing it for me lol.
> 
> Judging by the pic, I would say my trichomes are 80% cloudy, 17% clear, 3% amber but I am not the best judge



It looks good, from what I can see. I guess you gotta keep an eye on the weather and let it decide.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2017)

Codu said:


> My pineapple chunk coming down October 16 2017. Next Sunday.
> 
> Do You agree?



Looks about right.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

1 Bubba kush
5 weeks 12/12 tomorrow
I’m guessing 3-4 more weeks. I’ll be able to get better pictures later on when she wakes up


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> 1 Bubba kush
> 5 weeks 12/12 tomorrow
> I’m guessing 3-4 more weeks. I’ll be able to get better pictures later on when she wakes upView attachment 4023368 View attachment 4023369



I'm saying 5 more weeks.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> I'm saying 5 more weeks.


Maybe I’m just being optimistic. This is my first indoor grow, and I only have 1 1/2(plants didn’t make it all the way through once) grows under my belt. I’m still learning a lot! Thanks tho!


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 8, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> Maybe I’m just being optimistic. This is my first indoor grow, and I only have 1 1/2(plants didn’t make it all the way through once) grows under my belt. I’m still learning a lot! Thanks tho!



Looks really good. Keep doing what you're doing.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 8, 2017)

Here’s some pics from just a little bit ago. I’m assuming the leaves turning purple is just genetics? I’ve looked at hem under a white cfl and it’s actually a maroonish/ purple tint. Other than the leaves she seems to be really happy.


----------



## Oregonhwy101 (Oct 8, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


First pic is cherry bomb 2 is,lsd.


----------



## xknight (Oct 9, 2017)

How about this one mate? I am worried bc temperatures dropped these days... is it too early to harvest?


----------



## BurnzyBurnz (Oct 11, 2017)

What r we thinking here ? 

5 weeks to go ?


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 11, 2017)

BurnzyBurnz said:


> What r we thinking here ?
> 
> 5 weeks to go ?


I would say so. Looks abt as far along as mine.


----------



## Shane12345 (Oct 12, 2017)

How much longer getting cold here been 2 months since it started to bud


----------



## ANC (Oct 12, 2017)

ILLwannabe said:


> Covered my plants last year, still ended up with grey mold. Harvested on the 26th of Sept last year, so this is pushing it for me lol.
> 
> Judging by the pic, I would say my trichomes are 80% cloudy, 17% clear, 3% amber but I am not the best judge


I'd try and get something developed near the coast.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 14, 2017)

I thought these had a long time to go yet, maybe a few weeks or month or maybe even more. It is ak48 and the description says it is supposed to be finished around 48 days, hence the name. It is around day 37 or so and I am seeing mostly brown hairs and mostly cloudy trichs. It hasn't filled out as much as I'd like, I thought it would be a lot longer and fill out more by then. Have been told it still has several weeks, which would give more time to fill out, but the hairs and trichs seem to be telling me a different story from what I have read on threads about when to harvest. What do y'all think?
edit: not seeing any amber trichs at all, but not really any clear trichs either, they seem all cloudy


----------



## American Leg Spreader (Oct 16, 2017)

Ok, guys and ladies. 1st timer here. I have grown many times before, but I have never made it this far along for 1 reason or another. Therefor, please forgive my total ignorance. I have no idea what strain this is, other than it being a sativa. After reading a little I realized that what I thought was week 1 was actually, more than likely week 2. See picture number 1 which was taken Sept. 18th. What week would you say this was at?
Pictures number 2-4 was taken this morning. What do you think of the size and the look of the quality? What are you thinking roughly another 4-5 weeks?
Thanks.


----------



## Takeoff28 (Oct 20, 2017)

auto purple kush at 8wks. What do you think?


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 20, 2017)

Takeoff28 said:


> Auto purple kush 8wksView attachment 4029611


I’d be keeping a close eye on her trichomes she looks pretty much ready within the next week to me. I could be wrong tho


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 20, 2017)

Still a lot of white hairs. I’m thinking 3 more weeks atleast?


----------



## rollinfunk (Oct 20, 2017)

Sugar black rose. I locked out the plant in flower so it basically stopped growing. There's def some amber on the trics, but they keep putting out white hairs??

Thanks for any help


----------



## Seedman06 (Oct 23, 2017)

Bubble bomb.     I had some issues with gnats and the soil not drying so I just trimmed out some fan leaves to allow better air flow. 5 inch square pots. Under a mars 96 reflector and roleado 200w cobb


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> View attachment 4023895 View attachment 4023896 View attachment 4023898 Here’s some pics from just a little bit ago. I’m assuming the leaves turning purple is just genetics? I’ve looked at hem under a white cfl and it’s actually a maroonish/ purple tint. Other than the leaves she seems to be really happy.



Looks like you're about halfway done. I think you might need a small splash of bloom nutes. You still have 4 weeks to go so a feeding or two shouldn't hurt.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 23, 2017)

Shit, I fell way behind.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 23, 2017)

rollinfunk said:


> There's def some amber on the trics, but they keep putting out white hairs??


I got one plant at about 75 days now and no signs of letting up and it's supposed to be a pure indica I think. I am seeing so many white hairs I haven't even looked at the trichs up close yet. I started the flush because I am simply sick and tired of going this long. This will be the last damn run of her that's for sure.
I got another that is around day 45, the one I posted a few messages back and it's looking fatter and heavier since I posted those pics a few days ago, I was worried it was premature.


----------



## Chip_pz (Oct 24, 2017)

Yea she’s definitely getting closer to harvest now. I’ll get some pics later on. Not sure what’s going on at this point. Just gonna start flushing and hope it turns out good. The buds themselves don’t seem to be suffering just the leaves around them.


----------



## ladywolf (Oct 24, 2017)

El chapo w7d6 (day 48?)


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

Chip_pz said:


> View attachment 4032082 View attachment 4032083 View attachment 4032081 Yea she’s definitely getting closer to harvest now. I’ll get some pics later on. Not sure what’s going on at this point. Just gonna start flushing and hope it turns out good. The buds themselves don’t seem to be suffering just the leaves around them. View attachment 4032081



Doesn't look as bad with the regular lights on. I think they are just hungry. I think if they go another 3 or 4 weeks they'll really pack on some weight.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

ladywolf said:


> El chapo w7d6 (day 48?)



That looks really close. Based on just those 2 pics I'd say it is done.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

Oregonhwy101 said:


> First pic is cherry bomb 2 is,lsd.



First one looks done. The second one looks like it could go another week to 10 days.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

xknight said:


> How about this one mate? I am worried bc temperatures dropped these days... is it too early to harvest?View attachment 4024264



Ideally it would be best to let that go another 10 or so days. Do what you can with the weather though.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

BurnzyBurnz said:


> What r we thinking here ?
> 
> 5 weeks to go ?



Sounds right.

Those buds look amazing. The hair growth is enough to make Guy jealous. And what's with these crazy colored lights all you kids are using these days. I've fallen way behind.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

Shane12345 said:


> How much longer getting cold here been 2 months since it started to bud



I'm 12 days behind. You should be smoking that by now.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> I thought these had a long time to go yet, maybe a few weeks or month or maybe even more. It is ak48 and the description says it is supposed to be finished around 48 days, hence the name. It is around day 37 or so and I am seeing mostly brown hairs and mostly cloudy trichs. It hasn't filled out as much as I'd like, I thought it would be a lot longer and fill out more by then. Have been told it still has several weeks, which would give more time to fill out, but the hairs and trichs seem to be telling me a different story from what I have read on threads about when to harvest. What do y'all think?
> edit: not seeing any amber trichs at all, but not really any clear trichs either, they seem all cloudy
> View attachment 4026815



That has 3 more weeks, from whatever day the pic was taken.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

American Leg Spreader said:


> Ok, guys and ladies. 1st timer here. I have grown many times before, but I have never made it this far along for 1 reason or another. Therefor, please forgive my total ignorance. I have no idea what strain this is, other than it being a sativa. After reading a little I realized that what I thought was week 1 was actually, more than likely week 2. See picture number 1 which was taken Sept. 18th. What week would you say this was at?
> Pictures number 2-4 was taken this morning. What do you think of the size and the look of the quality? What are you thinking roughly another 4-5 weeks?
> Thanks.


Halfway there.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 24, 2017)

Takeoff28 said:


> View attachment 4029617 auto purple kush at 8wks. What do you think?View attachment 4029611



Very nice!! Looks like one of those that will just keep pushing out clusters of calyxes. They look like they are starting to get funky. Some early stage foxtailing. I'd maybe push them another week, which would have been a few days ago, and chop 'em.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 24, 2017)

What is Foxtailing? I have tried searching for it and just keep getting hits like in that message. Is it bad?

I have read of a couple possible causes like heat and nutes, but not what about nutes that cause it. What else causes it? I gather from a couple messages where you mention it that going long can cause some.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 25, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> What is Foxtailing? I have tried searching for it and just keep getting hits like in that message. Is it bad?
> 
> I have read of a couple possible causes like heat and nutes, but not what about nutes that cause it. What else causes it? I gather from a couple messages where you mention it that going long can cause some.


It's when the bud grows little arms/branches, so to speak, out of the buds. The bud growth changes from tight and compact to more branch like. They call them foxtails because you will get growth of bud branches that resemble the shape of a foxtail. It's a subtle change in the growth pattern that helps determine how much longer to let them go.


----------



## American Leg Spreader (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## grassy007 (Oct 26, 2017)

This 1 Pineapple Express clone plant has been a slow grower. I'm hoping this plant doesn't need harvesting for at least another 30 days (in order to gain more bulk and height). I'm also hoping the slow growth won't impact end quality. The leaves aren't as dark as depicted here, but darker than a lot of plant pics I've seen. There's 8 spears growing on this plant.

From this pic, does it look like I can grow it for another 30 days before I should harvest?


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 26, 2017)

goddamn man, how the hell can you even tell what color they are?? shit that's a lot of sugar


----------



## grassy007 (Oct 26, 2017)

completenoobie said:


> goddamn man, how the hell can you even tell what color they are?? shit that's a lot of sugar


The camera flash accentuated the trichromes. It doesn't look nearly that sugary in natural light.


----------



## completenoobie (Oct 26, 2017)

sshhhhhhh, don't say that out loud. say "thanks man, you should see it in person"


----------



## grassy007 (Oct 26, 2017)

The close up camera shot with flash was so that a pro can tell me the progression of the trichromes in relation to harvest time. They are all clear looking at this time.


----------



## pyxiswift (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi! Ive never grown before but just went balls deep with it and got a 3 pack of seeds and made a small 10l dwc and got a 180w led light =].

The seeds are Northen Express (Fast Buds) and they say its 8-9 weeks from seed!

Ive been feeding it advanced neutriens grow/bloom A and B on the schedule on the bottle!

Its currently 11 weeks (12 on monday) and i have no idea what the fuck im doing at this stage!

It looks like weed though, thats a start =D

No idea what my temps and humidity is, there is a dehumidifier in the room though and i change it weekly.

Ermmm... Halp...

Thanks in advance my dudes.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2017)

American Leg Spreader said:


> View attachment 4032550



Looks like 3 more weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2017)

grassy007 said:


> This 1 Pineapple Express clone plant has been a slow grower. I'm hoping this plant doesn't need harvesting for at least another 30 days (in order to gain more bulk and height). I'm also hoping the slow growth won't impact end quality. The leaves aren't as dark as depicted here, but darker than a lot of plant pics I've seen. There's 8 spears growing on this plant.
> 
> From this pic, does it look like I can grow it for another 30 days before I should harvest?



Yes, that looks like it can still go another 4 weeks.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 28, 2017)

pyxiswift said:


> Hi! Ive never grown before but just went balls deep with it and got a 3 pack of seeds and made a small 10l dwc and got a 180w led light =].
> 
> The seeds are Northen Express (Fast Buds) and they say its 8-9 weeks from seed!
> 
> ...



Looking really good. I'd say another 3 weeks, based on the amount of new hairs.


----------



## Takeoff28 (Oct 29, 2017)

fdd2blk said:


> Very nice!! Looks like one of those that will just keep pushing out clusters of calyxes. They look like they are starting to get funky. Some early stage foxtailing. I'd maybe push them another week, which would have been a few days ago, and chop 'em.


That's pretty much what I did. Foxtailing would be most likely from heat right?


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 29, 2017)

Takeoff28 said:


> That's pretty much what I did. Foxtailing would be most likely from heat right?



Sometimes it happens when you let them flower too long.


----------



## Tping212 (Oct 30, 2017)

A little help would be great! This is my first flowering plant and I'm getting close to the day that the breeder said it should be ready. Day 93 from seed. It's a strawberry mango super auto from flash seeds. I feel like there's no way it'll be done in a week. Any advice as to what I should be doing right now would be awesome.


----------



## fdd2blk (Oct 30, 2017)

Tping212 said:


> View attachment 4035341 View attachment 4035342 View attachment 4035343
> A little help would be great! This is my first flowering plant and I'm getting close to the day that the breeder said it should be ready. Day 93 from seed. It's a strawberry mango super auto from flash seeds. I feel like there's no way it'll be done in a week. Any advice as to what I should be doing right now would be awesome.



Very nice!! Looks to me like it has another 3 weeks yet. Still way too many white hairs to even be close yet. Looks bomb though. Autos sure have come a long way.


----------



## Tping212 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback. That's about what I was thinking too. I had stopped nutes last week to be on the safe side. Now I'm not sure if I want to give her light nutes til she's done or go back in with some heavier doses. I'm rather proud to have her all fluffy and white. I've managed to screw up the last 2 (bag seed) before flower. I'm terrified to mess it up this close to the end!


----------



## Luffy Senpai (Nov 3, 2017)

What do you guys make of this lady? Should I harvest her already?


----------



## Ivan___ (Nov 10, 2017)

lots of hairs on this girl.. doesn't look done but also kinda looks done



















last ones a few days ago


----------



## JackStraw74 (Nov 11, 2017)

8 weeks since seeing flower growth.. Thinking another week.

Unknown strain..


----------



## BurnzyBurnz (Nov 13, 2017)

Hey I'm now in week 10. I posted at week 6 prior. How much longer u thinking now ?


----------



## Raven121415 (Nov 13, 2017)

I am thinking another week, but really not sure. Had a few hiccups along the way. Starting week 8 this week.


----------



## ILLwannabe (Oct 6, 2018)

This thread still active? lol

Here is a couple of my plants, Banana OG in the first pic, and Painkiller XL #1 in the second.


----------



## rick_ca (Oct 7, 2018)

Lemon Haze outdoor grow Ontario Canada


----------



## GreenGoddess133 (Oct 10, 2018)

I'm having a hard time deciding if mine are ready or not. I have 2 different strains. Take a look.  
Strain 1 Pink Candy  2.Gods Green Crack


----------



## berka9 (Nov 1, 2018)

GreenGoddess133 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding if mine are ready or not. I have 2 different strains. Take a look.
> Strain 1 Pink CandyView attachment 4213576 View attachment 4213577 2.Gods Green CrackView attachment 4213578
> View attachment 4213579 View attachment 4213582View attachment 4213587


Not ready.


----------



## Thegermling (Nov 1, 2018)

^what he said


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 14, 2020)

I would like to get your opinion on whether my buds are ready for harvesting and drying. I have attached a few photos.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 14, 2020)

sp4566 said:


> I would like to get your opinion on whether my buds are ready for harvesting and drying. I have attached a few photos.


Have you considered buying a good scope? They even have digital ones that work great for getting pictures and easy viewing


----------



## BurnzyBurnz (Nov 14, 2020)

Are these finished " nope "


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 14, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Have you considered buying a good scope? They even have digital ones that work great for getting pictures and easy viewing


Thanks, I use a magnifying glass. To me, the trichomes still look not quite clear, but slightly milky. I understand that is what you're shooting for to indicate when to harvest.


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 14, 2020)

sp4566 said:


> Thanks, I use a magnifying glass. To me, the trichomes still look not quite clear, but slightly milky. I understand that is what you're shooting for to indicate when to harvest.


I like a few specks of amber here and there when I harvest


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 15, 2020)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


Hello. I'm new to this. This is my first grow. I have attached some photos. Thanks. I hope these are sufficient.


----------



## Syyndrome (Nov 15, 2020)

Into week 9F


----------



## RonnieB2 (Nov 15, 2020)

fdd2blk said:


> post some pics of the whole plant, some of a single cola, and some nugget shots. i will do my best to "judge" if they are ready to harvest yet.
> 
> let the pictures flow, ...............................


----------



## green217 (Nov 15, 2020)

sp4566 said:


> I would like to get your opinion on whether my buds are ready for harvesting and drying. I have attached a few photos.


They look ready!


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 16, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I like a few specks of amber here and there when I harvest


Thanks!


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 16, 2020)

sp4566 said:


> Thanks!


I bought myself this bad boy, I can plug my phone or laptop right into it and see live images.
Makes it extreamly easy to get a clear picture without straining your eyes, and you can screenshot with a press of a button.


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 16, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I bought myself this bad boy, I can plug my phone or laptop right into it and see live images.
> Makes it extreamly easy to get a clear picture without straining your eyes, and you can screenshot with a press of a button.
> View attachment 4744039


Wow! I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Syyndrome (Nov 16, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I bought myself this bad boy, I can plug my phone or laptop right into it and see live images.
> Makes it extreamly easy to get a clear picture without straining your eyes, and you can screenshot with a press of a button.
> View attachment 4744039


I got the same one. It doesn't work with my phone (Moto G7 Plus) but works fine with my gfs Samsung. Also I seem to need 3 hands to take a picture so I end up just scoping and getting my womans eyes on it for a more objective observer.


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 20, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> I like a few specks of amber here and there when I harvest


----------



## southbayLA154 (Nov 21, 2020)

hey what's up I have two blue dreams that I think are in the end of week 7 or beginning week 8, can u tell me if there ready im looking for a balanced high maybe around 20-30%b amber. here are some pics I believe the ones with the few amber tricks are from the top buds and the ones with less or no amber are the mid to lower buds


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 21, 2020)

southbayLA154 said:


> hey what's up I have two blue dreams that I think are in the end of week 7 or beginning week 8, can u tell me if there ready im looking for a balanced high maybe around 20-30%b amber. here are some pics I believe the ones with the few amber tricks are from the top buds and the ones with less or no amber are the mid to lower buds
> 
> View attachment 4748396View attachment 4748395


Looks good to me, I see probably 10% amber, just how I like it


----------



## ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ (Nov 21, 2020)

southbayLA154 said:


> hey what's up I have two blue dreams that I think are in the end of week 7 or beginning week 8, can u tell me if there ready im looking for a balanced high maybe around 20-30%b amber. here are some pics I believe the ones with the few amber tricks are from the top buds and the ones with less or no amber are the mid to lower buds
> 
> View attachment 4748396View attachment 4748395


By the way, kudos on the pics.
If everyone had pictures that quality, it would never be a struggle to estimate harvests accurately.


----------



## southbayLA154 (Nov 21, 2020)

ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> By the way, kudos on the pics.
> If everyone had pictures that quality, it would never be a struggle to estimate harvests accurately.


Thanks! ive went thru 5 diffrent usb microscopes and loupes,phone attachments and if finally went with the plugable one of amazon and tht one gives the clearest images it has a suction cup so i just placed on a mirrior at the level of buds i wanted pics of for the best angles and closeness


----------



## southbayLA154 (Nov 21, 2020)

Aws


ÒÒlegilizeitÒÒ said:


> Looks good to me, I see probably 10% amber, just how I like it


Awesome thanks! I think ill wait just a bit longer atleast for tht 20% .. 
Also so the soil can dry up and the leafs yellow out bit more .. i just dont want too over shoot it and chop em down to late but looks like im on track


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 22, 2020)

southbayLA154 said:


> hey what's up I have two blue dreams that I think are in the end of week 7 or beginning week 8, can u tell me if there ready im looking for a balanced high maybe around 20-30%b amber. here are some pics I believe the ones with the few amber tricks are from the top buds and the ones with less or no amber are the mid to lower buds
> 
> View attachment 4748396View attachment 4748395


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 22, 2020)

sp4566 said:


>


I harvested mine at about week 9. I also initiated blooming a week early, according to what I read.


----------



## Downsouth420 (Nov 22, 2020)

Any thoughts I think by dec 1 all should be ready


----------



## sp4566 (Nov 23, 2020)

green217 said:


> They look ready!


Thanks! I harvested them on Saturday.


----------

